# [TFTCentral] Acer Predator XR341CK 34" Curved Gaming Screen with G-sync



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Note: a G-sync model is also planned in the near future, the Predator X34 as it will now be known, not the XR341CKA as previously thought. It is largely the same screen, but will feature a G-sync module instead of AMD FreeSync being supported. Specs and features have yet to be finalised, but from what we know at the moment It will offer more limited connectivity with only DisplayPort and HDMI 1.4 expected. The Picture in Picture, Picture by Picture and Daisy Changing options will not be available. However it will feature an ULMB strobe backlight (Ultra Low Motion Blur) mode as part of the G-sync module for blur reduction benefits.
> 
> We will hopefully have chance to have a look at the Predator X34 at some point although most of the performance should be identical to the model reviewed here. It is being provided as a more suitable option for NVIDIA users. Retail price is likely to be a little higher though given the additional cost of the G-sync module.


Source

Acer rep confirms:

100 Hz
~September Release Date
Around $1,200 US.






Spec wise both versions offer a 34" ultra-wide screen size with 21:9 aspect ratio and a curved screen format. They are based on IPS panel technology and given we are only aware of LG.Display producing IPS-type panels in this sector, they are likely to be AH-IPS from LG.Display. The screens have a 3440 x 1440 resolution and support refresh rates up to *100Hz*.

September 2015 release.


----------



## CallsignVega

My attention has officially been gotten..

Acer is on fire in 2015.


----------



## Ninjaskid

My pants just dropped.....


----------



## michaelius

Acer is on a roll recently with those annoucements.

Altrough I think it might be 1080p as [email protected] would exceed bandwidth needed by 2560x1440 and that already needed overclocked g-sync module.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Acer is on a roll recently with those annoucements.
> 
> Altrough I think it might be 1080p as [email protected] would exceed bandwidth needed by 2560x1440 and that already needed overclocked g-sync module.


Yeah you are right. It cant be 1440p because DP cant support that unless its the new version.


----------



## Masked

Q2 2015 production means maybe Q4/Q1 2016 launch...Hope you all brought some viagra because it's going to be a while.


----------



## CallsignVega

Could be DP 1.3, as it's suppose to be available in actual hardware around Q2/Q3. Didn't I read something about NVIDIA coming out with a new G-Sync module? It could also be a multiple input display like like the Dell 5K. Dual G-Sync 1.2 inputs?


----------



## axiumone

Jaw, meet Floor.

Now this is something I can look forward to!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Acer is on a roll recently with those annoucements.
> 
> Altrough I think it might be 1080p as [email protected] would exceed bandwidth needed by 2560x1440 and that already needed overclocked g-sync module.


Considering its going to be a while until it hits the market its probably going to have the newer DP standard.

And its G-Sync, so it will be just as happy running at 96 or 120Hz (not sure where the bandwidth caps) on older standards.


----------



## batmanwcm

I'm heading off to pick up a used LG 34UM95 soon but holy crap. This is just the most epic gaming monitor out there. I guess I'm going to use the LG for a year or 2 until this beast releases. Acer is absolutely on fire.

I'm going to speculate that the pricing will probably be $1500+ as the current crop curved screens are $1200-1300.


----------



## Pip Boy

This is the real next gen. PC has finally shed off the old 1080p 60hz skin and moved mainstream into glorious Ultra high refresh, 1440p + 4k and wider aspect ratios.

glad these releases are giving pc gamers more of what they have been asking for.

Now if only 120hz 4k ..


----------



## Alvarado

Woah!


----------



## ronal

She's a beauty!!

Looks like 2015 will be a great year for Acer and the consumers.


----------



## zanardi

WOW terrible backlight bleed, crap IPS glow, ripoff G-Sync and dead pixels in 21:9 format with 3440x1440 resolution and for only 1000+ USD.
I was waiting for something like this since 2000.


----------



## SKYMTL

I seem to be the only one who doesn't really see how this can happen over the current DisplayPort spec being used in today's GPUs. Unless you'll need to reduce resolution to attain the 144Hz spec.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Hmmmmmm.....

34 Inch + Curved + G-Sync.

Check, Check, Check.

I'm just not convinced on the 21:9 dimensions.


----------



## xSociety

Oh. My. God.

My dream monitor.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanardi*
> 
> WOW terrible backlight bleed, crap IPS glow, ripoff G-Sync and dead pixels in 21:9 format with 3440x1440 resolution and for only 1000+ USD.
> I was waiting for something like this since 2000.


Go to the YouTube comment section if you want to write that kind of garbage.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Go to the YouTube comment section if you want to write that kind of garbage.












In the models they've exhibited thus far, there is significant bleed...IPS glow was kind of crappy -- Whether or not he was being serious; nail meet head.

Will it continue for launch? More than likely not but, it was noted in the prototypes...

God forbid someone has a different opinion.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zanardi*
> 
> WOW terrible backlight bleed, crap IPS glow, ripoff G-Sync and dead pixels in 21:9 format with 3440x1440 resolution and for only 1000+ USD.
> I was waiting for something like this since 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the YouTube comment section if you want to write that kind of garbage.
Click to expand...


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Acer is on a roll recently with those annoucements.
> 
> Altrough I think it might be 1080p as [email protected] would exceed bandwidth needed by 2560x1440 and that already needed overclocked g-sync module.


The current G-Sync module is DP1.2, this monitor's resolution and refresh require DP1.3, which means there is most likely a new version of G-Sync module available that uses DP1.3


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the models they've exhibited thus far, there is significant bleed...IPS glow was kind of crappy -- Whether or not he was being serious; nail meet head.
> 
> Will it continue for launch? More than likely not but, it was noted in the prototypes...
> 
> God forbid someone has a different opinion.


Well the only 34" 21:9 monitors released thus far were all using the LG panels. How exactly do you know this monitor will have those problems if the panel type isn't even specified.

And considering is marketed as a gaming monitor it won't be anything close to the 34" 21:9 LG panels.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Well the only 34" 21:9 monitors released thus far were all using the LG panels. How exactly do you know this monitor will have those problems if the panel type isn't even specified.
> 
> And considering is marketed as a gaming monitor it won't be anything close to the 34" 21:9 LG panels.


Prototypes are already in the wild -- My knowledge isn't first hand as I skipped CES but, the scuttlebutt is that not only was one at CES but, it had some serious issues.

Again, will these issues exist at launch? Most likely no...But, are they currently production issues? Yes.

Remember the CRVDs? - Still have one of those babies in my basement.







That was a curved monitor!


----------



## Phil~

Bring it on, you can bring the drum you can bang the drum.

Bring IT ON


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Remember the CRVDs? - Still have one of those babies in my basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a curved monitor!


I've heard about them, never seen one in person, they're quite rare aren't they?


----------



## DNMock

that's only about 15 to 20% less pixels per second than 4K 120 hz. It's so close I can smell it.


----------



## Vowels

21:9 1440p, curved, G-Sync, 144Hz, IPS

This monitor hits all the right marks and sounds like it'll be THE ONE for me. I'm scared of what it'll cost though


----------



## caenlen

I can't game unless the monitor has a glass screen, I know most people prefer matte, but glass just makes the colors pop and sharpness 5x better. Curved glass part of the spec? If so, I will let Acer melt my wallet.


----------



## thebski

This is pretty much everything I've been waiting for. I will be watching these closely. A glossy version and I would be in complete heaven.


----------



## Daious

Acer has really been stepping it up lately.


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My attention has officially been gotten..
> 
> Acer is on fire in 2015.


The fact that this news grabbed your attention Vega is more than enough for me to give it a glimpse...
sadly no Freesync here...

Im on team red now...


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Go to the YouTube comment section if you want to write that kind of garbage.


Hahahah Totally this, you stole my line Gilles! hahahaha


----------



## tombom

Wowww, never really liked the design/aesthetic of these curved monitors or the aspect ratio but that looks incredible.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Go to the YouTube comment section if you want to write that kind of garbage.


Thing is, what he wrote isn't garbage. Most of these panels are using a LG panel. And every model that has used it has exhibited unnaturally large amounts of backlight bleed. Heck, even that Samsung VA 34" 1440p 21:9 monitor has apparently been suffering from noticeable backlight bleed.

Also, at this large of a panel, lengthwise, IPS glow is very noticeable. Both on curved and non-curved.

It actually makes the one really good use of a 21:9 panel, i.e. movies, quite miserable to use. And the BB just compounds with the IPS glow of these panels.

I can personally make these statements about 21:9 because I went through 6 of these darn things. Yeah, he also said some unnecessary things that are completely wrong, but the main gist of his comment is very much correct.


----------



## King PWNinater

Does.... Does it have Nvidia 3D vision? If so, I'm not buying it.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Thing is, what he wrote isn't garbage. Most of these panels are using a LG panel. And every model that has used it has exhibited unnaturally large amounts of backlight bleed. Heck, even that Samsung VA 34" 1440p 21:9 monitor has apparently been suffering from noticeable backlight bleed.
> 
> Also, at this large of a panel, lengthwise, IPS glow is very noticeable. Both on curved and non-curved.
> 
> It actually makes the one really good use of a 21:9 panel, i.e. movies, quite miserable to use. And the BB just compounds with the IPS glow of these panels.
> 
> I can personally make these statements about 21:9 because I went through 6 of these darn things. Yeah, he also said some unnecessary things that are completely wrong, but the main gist of his comment is very much correct.


The main problem I had with that comment wasn't what he said, but the way he said it.









Also, the panel type hasn't even been confirmed yet so for all we know it might have a TN or an OLED panel (both are very unlikely tho). And Imo, it's too early to start shouting fire when so little about this monitor is known.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Most of these panels are using a LG panel. And every model that has used it has exhibited unnaturally large amounts of backlight bleed. Heck, even that Samsung VA 34" 1440p 21:9 monitor has apparently been suffering from noticeable backlight bleed.


Any idea if we can tighten or maybe loosen certain screws to help get rid of a lot of backlight bleed on the current 21:0 curved monitors?


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> Does.... Does it have Nvidia 3D vision? If so, I'm not buying it.


People still play with that gimmick?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Tentatively excited for this, because the idea of triple 21:9 screens and gsync opens a lot of possibilities, even if gaming on only one screen. Definitely nice to see faster refreshes plus higher resolutions starting to come out ^_^


----------



## Yungbenny911

3D vision enabled and i'm buying it so fast lol







. 3D vision on this thing would be amazeballz!


----------



## HYPERDRIVE

Please be good, please be good, please be good.....
I need something finally to replace my FW900, and if this turns out great, I'm buying one.


----------



## meowth2

Looks great, this might be the one.


----------



## KenjiS

I like the look of it, No silly red/orange bezel nonsense..

Now if the price is right ;D


----------



## Tbolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Acer is on a roll recently with those annoucements.
> 
> Altrough I think it might be 1080p as [email protected] would exceed bandwidth needed by 2560x1440 and that already needed overclocked g-sync module.


What about dvi-d?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tbolo*
> 
> What about dvi-d?


While DL- DVI doesnt have an upper spec, Im pretty sure [email protected] would require close to 700MHz pixel clock. That would be really pushing it I think and you would probably need certain special graphics cards capable of pushing that over DVI since I believe the highest the RAMDACs can push over DVI right now is 550MHz... I could be wrong on that though. I havent looked at what the latest gen cards from either camp has on the boards, but I doubt they would have been upgraded when there wasnt a reason to.

My guess would be this uses DP1.3, since the first gen GSync module was only compatible with Display Port 1.2 and no other connections.


----------



## King PWNinater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> People still play with that gimmick?


Yes!
For some reason, I am a sucker for gimmicks. I'm not proud of it, but I don't hide it.


----------



## Swolern

This is just what i wanted!







So many good monitors releasing this year!! Love it!!


----------



## l88bastar

Gawd dang! I AM ALL OVER THIS!!! I loved my LG 3440x1440 but got rid 9th it because the 60hz was intolerable.


----------



## Nicnivian

I saw Acer in the thread title and was literally speaking out loud when I said the words "Great, another cheap made and horrible looking Acer product..." then immediately took it back.

Looks pretty legit!


----------



## iamhollywood5

Nice. I'm a big fan of the 21:9 monitor movement. I was thinking I'd maybe get a 60Hz ultrawide 1440p monitor for my film editing and keeping my 144hz 1080p BenQ for gaming, but this might be a monitor that solves both needs. Although I'm guessing this is a TN panel? I'd really prefer IPS for my film editing, and I wouldn't it mind having it for gaming too.


----------



## hanzy

Excite
for all these new panels.

And who would have expected Acer to to be the one pushing the envelope(I guess technically it would be the panel manufacture, but...)? Is this another AU Optronics panel?

I still have like 10 4:3 Acer monitors in storage, and probably about 5 16:10 mixed in there as well(might even be an eNvision or 2 heh).
Cue fond memories of playing DAoC on a 1600x900 Acer panel.

I think my new desk setup for 2015/possibly early 2016 is going to be a 34" 3440x1440 w/ g-sync(please be IPS) and a 27"/28" 3840x2160 IPS w/ g-sync.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Nice. I'm a big fan of the 21:9 monitor movement. I was thinking I'd maybe get a 60Hz ultrawide 1440p monitor for my film editing and keeping my 144hz 1080p BenQ for gaming, but this might be a monitor that solves both needs. Although I'm guessing this is a TN panel? I'd really prefer IPS for my film editing, and I wouldn't it mind having it for gaming too.


No official work yet on panel type, but it could be an IPS. We have this res IPS in the past and AU Optronics has been pushing their new panels like crazy lately, and they are the same as an IPS but have much faster refresh. SO very well could be another AUO IPS panel


----------



## l88bastar

Naked....naked....staring at the calender....naked.


----------



## VeerK

Oh man, now I'm really in dire straits. 4K G sync IPS vs curved WQHD G sync IPS, I have no idea what my next purchase is going to be. Monitors are getting a huge push in technological advancement, I'm going to have to sit on my hands until 2016.


----------



## juano

Okay if this is going to require DP 1.3 like some are speculating then what card would run it? 980 doesn't do DP 1.3 unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Okay if this is going to require DP 1.3 like some are speculating then what card would run it? 980 doesn't do DP 1.3 unless I'm mistaken.


My guess is that it will come with both 1.3 and 1.2. And that 1.2 will be limited to lower refresh rates.


----------



## D749

Wow. This sure came out of nowhere. As soon as this goes up for sale at least one will be mine - assuming of course nothing better comes out at the same time.


----------



## CallsignVega

@17.28Gbits/s, DP1.2 can do 145Hz at 3440x1440. It's just about maxed out but still within spec of DP1.2 with overhead removed.

Look's like this monitor could be single DP 1.2 after all. So that beg's the question, did Acer take a current gen G-Sync module and overclock it even higher than Asus did with the ROG Swift (hopefully came up with a good cooling solution), or does it have a more advanced G-Sync module than we have seen?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Subbed - Got stuff to do ill be back. Watch this space!!!

By far 21:9 is the best aspect ratio for gaming that I have come across! Like Vega I have gone through plenty of monitors in the search of the perfect one.

Im waiting for my Mac to sort its self out then I'll upload some good photos and video. Thats a 27" S27D590P behind the LG Curved 34".


----------



## MayhemFighter

Ziiiippp...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Wow, 144hz? this looks like a potential screen for me to buy this year


----------



## Faster_is_better

Monitors have got seriously interesting in the past couple years. Good to see them advancing like this


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Monitors have got seriously interesting in the past couple years. Good to see them advancing like this


Acer is on fire!


----------



## tikurokey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My attention has officially been gotten..
> 
> Acer is on fire in 2015.


I also hope so "acer on fire in 2015", because it has been 2 years I use the monitor and the laptop acer. and all alright


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Jaw, meet Floor.
> 
> Now this is something I can look forward to!


I agree, I'm currently picking my jaw off the floor as well.

However, I'm currently waiting until Pascal before I upgrade a single thing.


----------



## mrr9

With all these announcements from the Acer they have my attention







. We just need reviews and actual releases.


----------



## Murlocke

> 21:9
> 3440x1440
> IPS
> 144Hz
> G-SYNC

Not getting my hopes up, this seems way to good to be true. My guess is it will be TN. If the specs on this thing are accurate, expect a ~$2000 MSRP. I would definitely buy it at that price though.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> > 21:9
> > 3440x1440
> > IPS
> > 144Hz
> > G-SYNC
> 
> Not getting my hopes up, this seems way to good to be true. My guess is it will be TN. If the specs on this thing are accurate, expect a ~$2000 MSRP. I would definitely buy it at that price though.


These are my suspicions. Since it's the same size panel as used on the other curved 34" monitors and those all being IPS, it's IPS too. I would possibly say IPS but with no ULMB mode. The only other possibility I could think of is that it is indeed a new TN panel that no one has seen and the display would have ULMB mode. But then again, the other announced Acer is 27" IPS and has ULMB mode. Doh, we need more answers!









One thing for sure is it won't be cheap. The regular 60 Hz curved 34" are like $1,200? I would expect this display $1500-1800, and worth every penny.


----------



## Yungbenny911

TN 21:9? I doubt any company will be that stupid to put a TN panel on a widescreen monitor







. Maybe it might use something different from IPS, but definitely not TN.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> TN 21:9? I doubt any company will be that stupid to put a TN panel on a widescreen monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe it might use something different from IPS, but definitely not TN.


Indeed, the color shift would be awful. I think VA is much more likely if it isn't IPS.


----------



## kaistledine

looking sweet !!!


----------



## atomicus

If this only runs at 120hz via DP 1.2, that's still pretty damn good, assuming it's IPS.

I doubt at 144hz anyone with less than 980 SLI will be able to get the most out of it anyway!


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> TN 21:9? I doubt any company will be that stupid to put a TN panel on a widescreen monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe it might use something different from IPS, but definitely not TN.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the color shift would be awful. I think VA is much more likely if it isn't IPS.
Click to expand...

Well, the monitor is curved so while TN colour shift might still be a problem, it won't be as bad as if it were on a flat panel.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Here some pictures of my LG 34UC97. It was plug and play via displayport 1.2. Some games like Grid and Arma recognised the resolution and adjusted automatically. Call of duty required me to go to the menu and change the resolution to 3440 x 1440. Motion blur is fine and input lag is more than fine. Really immersive for games and video and photo editing is a dream! Was almost going to get the Phillips 4K 40" but so glad I didnt. 16:9 is dead for me now and the curve is brilliant. And if the Acer comes out and has G-Sync and good colour ill sell and grab it.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Here some pictures of my LG 34UC97. It was plug and play via displayport 1.2. Some games like Grid and Arma recognised the resolution and adjusted automatically. Call of duty required me to go to the menu and change the resolution to 3440 x 1440. Motion blur is fine and input lag is more than fine. Really immersive for games and video and photo editing is a dream! Was almost going to get the Phillips 4K 40" but so glad I didnt. 16:9 is dead for me now and the curve is brilliant. And if the Acer comes out and has G-Sync and good colour ill sell and grab it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, I would love one of those but I was slightly concerned as to how much it'd nuke my frames, I'm hoping that the Acer one is as good with colours as that LG is because with G-sync I don't have to worry about my card only putting out like ~45 fps it'll still look butter smooth from what I understand. But still you're one lucky sod.


----------



## motherpuncher

Just the other day I was thinking I might be losing interest....


----------



## CallsignVega

This monitor is so epic that in preparation, I just ordered over $1,500 in Fatatec racing gear. Zoom Zoom!



Hatless post some more pics of in-car views on your monitor, I want to know what this baby will look like in racing sims.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> If this only runs at 120hz via DP 1.2, that's still pretty damn good, assuming it's IPS.
> 
> I doubt at 144hz anyone with less than 980 SLI will be able to get the most out of it anyway!


id be happy with just 90hz, after 96hz on my friends overclocked 1440p monitor I couldn't tell much of a difference. But im not going to knock 120hz, no sir.

next up 4k @ 120hz please..


----------



## CallsignVega

I just realized that there is a 34" curved VA panel that just launched, monitor is the Samsung S34E790C. Could also be a candidate for this display.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I just realized that there is a 34" curved VA panel that just launched, monitor is the Samsung S34E790C. Could also be a candidate for this display.


I believe it has been confirmed as IPS. If they can fix the glow and bleed issues that have been occurring with the LG panels, IPS is always going to be preferable to VA.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> @17.28Gbits/s, DP1.2 can do 145Hz at 3440x1440. It's just about maxed out but still within spec of DP1.2 with overhead removed.
> 
> Look's like this monitor could be single DP 1.2 after all. So that beg's the question, did Acer take a current gen G-Sync module and overclock it even higher than Asus did with the ROG Swift (hopefully came up with a good cooling solution), or does it have a more advanced G-Sync module than we have seen?


How do we know the GSync module is overclocked? Why wouldnt the module support the proper specifications for DP1.2?


----------



## pcfoo

Totally into that.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I believe it has been confirmed as IPS. If they can fix the glow and bleed issues that have been occurring with the LG panels, IPS is always going to be preferable to VA.


Nothing has been confirmed about the panel type. The only info is TFTCentral. As for IPS always preferable to VA, _no..._
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> How do we know the GSync module is overclocked? Why wouldnt the module support the proper specifications for DP1.2?


You'd have to know the history and technical details of the development of the ROG Swift. I'm not going to go into that detail here. It can be researched.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Nothing has been confirmed about the panel type. The only info is TFTCentral. As for IPS always preferable to VA, _no..._


For colour reproduction and viewing angles it certainly is though.


----------



## yoi

Mi cuerpo esta listo....

yes! yes! yes!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> For colour reproduction and viewing angles it certainly is though.


Ya but don't forget about VA's hugely better black level, contrast and no IPS glow. Those are quite important.


----------



## TheGovernment

I bought the LG 34UC97 and after 3 different units gave up. Light bleed was insanely horrible on all sets. The Build quality just wasn't there. I want to upgrade my Dell 3011U soooooooo bad. I didn't feel like the loss of the height was worth the addition of the width. I found I'd much rather have the height for gaming rather than the width. I mainly only play FPS and wish we could get a 40" widescreen 21x9 the 144hz on this one looks pretty good. I generally get most of the new monitors that look good to try out for a week or 2 (have a friend who manages a PC store) but I just wasn't happy with the LG's build quality.
The PQ was pretty good, good colors (had my second one pro calibrated) but It still was a smear fest like my 3011u.


----------



## Paladin Goo

I peed.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This monitor is so epic that in preparation, I just ordered over $1,500 in Fatatec racing gear. Zoom Zoom!
> 
> 
> 
> Hatless post some more pics of in-car views on your monitor, I want to know what this baby will look like in racing sims.


As requested. Got some video footage as well but that's for later.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I bought the LG 34UC97 and after 3 different units gave up. Light bleed was insanely horrible on all sets. The Build quality just wasn't there. I want to upgrade my Dell 3011U soooooooo bad. I didn't feel like the loss of the height was worth the addition of the width. I found I'd much rather have the height for gaming rather than the width. I mainly only play FPS and wish we could get a 40" widescreen 21x9 the 144hz on this one looks pretty good. I generally get most of the new monitors that look good to try out for a week or 2 (have a friend who manages a PC store) but I just wasn't happy with the LG's build quality.
> The PQ was pretty good, good colors (had my second one pro calibrated) but It still was a smear fest like my 3011u.


I cant see any issues with mine and I'm pretty fussy.


----------



## InfoWarrior

*......unzips pants....*


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> As requested. Got some video footage as well but that's for later.


Look's pretty good! Hows the motion blur on that thing though. Can you tolerate?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I don't notice the motion blur on it. Well its there but its not terrible and input lag is more than fine. Obviously competitive FPS its not BLAH BLAH!!!. It must have some sort of image processing for motion because it feels quite good and looks good. I have played with the monitor settings regarding motion, response etc. The colour and contrast is often forgotten when buying monitors but when I loaded ARMA 3 and Grid Auto sport I was hit with beautiful colours that popped and the white light from reflections makes things look almost 3d. Also it reiterated for me that 1440p is a hell of a lot better than 1080p.

I think I've found new love for Grid again and GTA will look very slick too.

Setup was easy and maybe the easiest monitor hook up I've ever had. #Plug and Play! lol

I've uploaded a video to YouTube for you. Not sure if its finished processing though. For some reason I've managed to capture some weird sensation with the camera. It must be something to do with the video recording settings I used but rest assured they are not really there. lol.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjaskid*
> 
> My pants just dropped.....


... anyone wants my Crossover 27 IPS and XL2430T?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> 34 Inch + Curved + G-Sync.
> 
> Check, Check, Check.
> 
> I'm just not convinced on the 21:9 dimensions.


Is it IPS or TN?

If it's ISP + 34" + G-Sync ... I might be interested.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Is it IPS or TN?
> 
> If it's ISP + 34" + G-Sync ... I might be interested.


If it is IPS, then it is going to suck. The curved panel aspect doesn't change the fact that IPS glow is ever present on the edges. It is actually REALLY annoying on ultrawide monitors.

If this is VA AND it doesn't have backlight bleed problems.......then well this'll probably be one of the best monitors on the market for a LONG time. Cost be darned.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

So many haters... I want to make this my next monitor, right now have a qnix 27" 1440p and for the price it is just a awesome monitor. BUT.. I want over 120hz, and gsync.. So to all the haters.. HATE, but this is going to be epic. so long 3 monitor setups.. 3 is just a waste when all you really need is 21:9 past where this monitor goes your eyes cant focus and everything is blurry.. So why waste the money on the extra few inches. Plus its curved no bezels... do want.


----------



## Sannakji

1 million dollars.jpeg


----------



## Pikaru

@hatlesschimp

What is that game in the last few screens?


----------



## Chargeit

I could dig on something like this.

I really need to replace my triple screen setup. It love the look and physical separation of the monitors when using my rig for all tasks... I despise the amount of effort it takes me to do anything involving moving them. After going triple I can't deal with anything less then a large ultra wide... Also, my large mounted 5.1 system would look really odd with a little single 16:9 monitor sitting in front of it.


----------



## Seeing Red

If this is VA, it's an instabuy. If it's IPS (which is more likely) I would wait to see how bad the backlight bleed is.

Of course, the moment I receive this monitor OLED monitors will be confirmed for 2016.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seeing Red*
> 
> If this is VA, it's an instabuy. If it's IPS (which is more likely) I would wait to see how bad the backlight bleed is.
> 
> *Of course, the moment I receive this monitor OLED monitors will be confirmed for 2016*.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Considering its going to be a while until it hits the market its probably going to have the newer DP standard.
> 
> And its G-Sync, so it will be just as happy running at 96 or 120Hz (not sure where the bandwidth caps) on older standards.


I'm not sure it will, as adaptation to DP 1.3 isn't going to be instant. It will take time until DP 1.3 GPUs will flood the market.


----------



## hollowtek

2015 will be the monitor year. I'll wait till 2017 when all the bugs are worked out


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> @hatlesschimp
> 
> What is that game in the last few screens?


Various ARMA 3 servers - Wasteland & Atlis Life



Here is the video as promised. Its in 720p Im sorry but I have less than 1mb at best line speed at my new house. The house at the end of the street has 100mb connection.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> I'm not sure it will, as adaptation to DP 1.3 isn't going to be instant. It will take time until DP 1.3 GPUs will flood the market.


I think DP1.3 is being held back till the new Intel processors come out later in the year.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I've uploaded a video to YouTube for you. Not sure if its finished processing though. For some reason I've managed to capture some weird sensation with the camera. It must be something to do with the video recording settings I used but rest assured they are not really there. lol.


Ya that screen looks good, definitely a nice option for those that play sims without needing to go multiple-displays.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seeing Red*
> 
> If this is VA, it's an instabuy. If it's IPS (which is more likely) I would wait to see how bad the backlight bleed is.
> 
> Of course, the moment I receive this monitor OLED monitors will be confirmed for 2016.


I'd rather it be VA too. If Acer could pull off a 34" curved VA with ULMB (basically a better version of the Eizo FG2421), this monitor would destroy all others.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I think DP1.3 is being held back till the new Intel processors come out later in the year.


I don't see a reason to wait for intel.
DP 1.3 is going to matter for mid and high end GPUs who can actually power the high resolutions and refresh rates. Intel internal GPU isn't strong enough for this and won't be in the next iteration. And I don't see people buying a high priced monitor just to connect to the intel integrated.

It will wait for nvidia and amd to add this to their GPU, and not for intel.

The one waiting will be apple. Intel next gen will bring thunderbolt 3 which will support DP 1.3. To other PC components, Intel is irrelevant to the support.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> I don't see a reason to wait for intel.
> DP 1.3 is going to matter for mid and high end GPUs who can actually power the high resolutions and refresh rates. Intel internal GPU isn't strong enough for this and won't be in the next iteration. And I don't see people buying a high priced monitor just to connect to the intel integrated.
> 
> It will wait for nvidia and amd to add this to their GPU, and not for intel.
> 
> The one waiting will be apple. Intel next gen will bring thunderbolt 3 which will support DP 1.3. To other PC components, Intel is irrelevant to the support.


Yeah I don't care about the politics but I did read somewhere that it said don't expect DP1.3 till the new intel line of cpus come out in Q3 / Q4.


----------



## mrr9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This monitor is so epic that in preparation, I just ordered over $1,500 in Fatatec racing gear. Zoom Zoom!
> 
> 
> 
> Hatless post some more pics of in-car views on your monitor, I want to know what this baby will look like in racing sims.


Man, your post coupled with the near release of project CARS is making me more and more think about setting a "Racing" area in my room....Did you buy a seat or some sort of assembly to mount everything?


----------



## cal003

Sexy. I love it, and those specs...







Only thing is, who can run 3440 x 1440 on modern AA titles with enough fps to use 144hz? Even in the near future?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> Man, your post coupled with the near release of project CARS is making me more and more think about setting a "Racing" area in my room....Did you buy a seat or some sort of assembly to mount everything?


I had the full setup! but sold the cockpit, wheel and monitors because of my new born baby (4 months now) I haven't had the time to race on it. - But damn it was so fun!!!


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cal003*
> 
> Sexy. I love it, and those specs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing is, who can run 3440 x 1440 on modern AA titles with enough fps to use 144hz? Even in the near future?


My recent life experiences....

Ive owned the following 3 monitors within the last 6 months (and in the following order):
1. LG 34" flat screen 3440 x 1440 60hz (34um95-p)
2. Asus PG278Q 2560 x 1440 144 hz
3. LG 34" curved 3440 x 1440 60 hz (34uc97)

On the first monitor, I gamed with a single Titan. Had no problems getting 60 FPS at 3440 x 1440 in any game I played at high with some random ultra settings thrown in.

On the second monitor, I had replaced the titan with a GTX 980. Again, no problem getting high 110 to high 120's FPS with g-sync on and the monitor set to 144hz. Was truly amazing to see 144hz and g-sync in action. But I could not get used to "only 27" and 2560 x 1440, coming from the 34" LG, so I moved onto the curved 34" LG...

On the 3rd monitor (currently still in use) I have 2 x 980s in SLI even though a single 980 was enough to get a solid 60 FPS at 3440 x 1440 on the flat screen. Actually adding the second 980 made things slightly worse in Far Cry 4 and WarThunder (some flashing textures, etc. SLI still is far from perfect)

I could see if you are down in the 750ti range, but anyone who buys this spectrum of monitor for gaming is 90% likely to also be dropping coin on a high end graphics card. Or two. I'm not slamming main steam PC users (i have been accused of this before) who game with stuff like the 750ti, AMD HD7750, etc. They're playing at 1080p with medium settings and having a good time and thats great. I helped a buddy decide on a AMD HD7750 as the replacement for his integrated intel HD2000 graphics processor and now he has what he considers to be a fantastic gaming experience in Guild Wars 2, War Thunder, and Rome Total War. Good on him and that's fine. BUT someone who would spend over $1000 USD on a monitor, which these new Acers will likely cost (based on their LG competition) is more than probably going to have a 600 dollar plus video card, and likely even TWO of them. If any of the rumors about this monitor turn out to be true, it points exclusively at a 'high end gaming' monitor. Gsync and > 60hz are useless for the productivity crowd. The current high end gaming crowd guys are using 1 or 2 970s or 980s. I think thats the market segment this monitor will be squarely aimed at.

BUT.... What this guy on another forum said:
Quote:
I want a freesync/gsync 3440x1440 monitor as much as anyone, but when the LG's turned out to be only 1080 it was a disappointment, so I just want folks to keep their expectations in line with existing reality as we know it.
He's absolutely right. ALL the websites were saying the new 34" LG that was going to make its debut at CES 2015 was 3440 x 1440, 60hz, with Freesync. They were all posting it like it was 100% fact. Example:
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/lg-...-freesync.html

Then CES finally came and LG shows up with its 34UM67 , and turns out, its 2560 x 1080!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hGpR7ziHvQ

Nobody even issued an apology for all their "Its 3440 x 1440 with free-sync" statements of fact. All you heard from them is crickets.

So in all honestly, while I really really really hope this acer is 3440 x 1440 with g-sync and any refresh rate greater than 60 hz (Hell, even 75 hz would be a huge improvement and I'd drop up to 2,000 USD on it), based on the brand spanking new competition from LG (so new, its not even out yet!) there is a big chance the Acer WONT be 3440 x 1440 w/ g-sync and refresh greater than 60. Just sayin'

Edit: Here is the games list I play/played on all 3 x monitors. All were 'fluid' at 3440 x 1440 with a single GTX 980
Far Cry 4
Elite Dangerous
Star Citizen Beta
Heroes and Generals
WarThunder
WarGame RedDragon
Assassin Creed Unity
Shadows of Mordor
Wasteland 2
Fallout New Vegas (with simple *.ini edit)
I even tried Crysis 3. I was getting 60 FPS BUT the 'blur' felt so unnatural i quit playing after less than an hour.

2nd Edit:

To the black light bleed is so bad on IPS ultra wide panel guys...

On both ultra wide LG 34's, I never noticed. Light games look great, Far Cry 4. Dark games look great, Elite Dangerous. Movies look great, 18GB download of No Country for Old Men, etc. Not sure what people complain about but I DONT game or watch a movie in pitch black. I game at normal, day-light light levels. Do people really sitting a dark cave playing games?? I know I know, when you go to movie cinema, the film is shown in the dark. I'll make a concession to this. But honestly at home, i don't sit in a pitch black room except when Im trying to go to sleep.

Here I posted, per request, some dark room pics of the flat screen LG 34 and the Asus ROG Swift I owned:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1834794

I didnt put any dark room pics of my curved LG since that thread was dead by the time I got it, but if request, I can take some and put them here.

But honestly, as a fairly hard core gamers opinion, you won't notice any BLB playing at your desk with normal lighting levels.


----------



## hatlesschimp

+1

I could tell straight away the LG monitors with Freesync were 2560 x 1080 because of the model numbers.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> Man, your post coupled with the near release of project CARS is making me more and more think about setting a "Racing" area in my room....Did you buy a seat or some sort of assembly to mount everything?


I went with the Fanatec stand, so that I can move the racing gear out of the way and use my flight sim HOTAS controllers. A full sim pit is kinda dedicated one way or the other..

Anyone know of a sim pit that can handle racing gear and flight HOTAS and not be a total pain to switch between the two?


----------



## hatlesschimp

LOL I think they are one or the other and if you go both ways where does your keyboard go and or how do you get in and out?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cal003*
> 
> Sexy. I love it, and those specs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing is, who can run 3440 x 1440 on modern AA titles with enough fps to use 144hz? Even in the near future?


I think one of the benefits of ultra wides is other res fit nicely in them if needed.

I run 5760x1080 on my 780. You'd be surprised at how well it handles it. Something like sli 970/980 should have no problem pushing this res at high fps if the game was designed for it. FPS, racing, games like that should do well. A mmo or something while amazing in wider screen drop to sub 30's too much. I think something like that would have more trouble then anything (though the mmo are more engine/cpu limited then GPU).

Also, remember it has G-sync which should help smooth out the overall experience.

Depending on what comes around by the time this comes out, I might be looking at my future monitor. Kind of wish they'd come out sooner.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler*
> 
> I'm not sure it will, as adaptation to DP 1.3 isn't going to be instant. It will take time until DP 1.3 GPUs will flood the market.


Sorry I left something important out of my second sentence.









I mean't to say that It'll probably have both DP 1.2 and 1.3

and that 1.2 will probably run at a lover refresh rate.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> LOL I think they are one or the other and if you go both ways where does your keyboard go and or how do you get in and out?


Obutto R3volution comes to mind for such. One example that comes to mind would be this "battlestation" on Reddit (head on view image is here). Problem though is if you're wanting to have everything installed at once, there can be a few issues:
- side stick with throttle quadrant tends to block the keyboard if you want it in an ergonomic position
- steering wheel might block view of monitors
- getting in and out might require either really good flexibility, or temporary removal of the joystick or throttle quadrant

[email protected] tends to recommend the use of the modular nature of the chassis, but I wouldn't doubt it if a bit of extra creativity could work something out to make everything work how one wants.

Note that I haven't purchased an Obutto R3volution yet as I'm still saving up, but I plan on running a setup like the previously shown one, although with 34" ultrawides because I'm crazy (well, actually I want all that extra screen real estate for more than just gaming, but crazy is more fun to say!)


----------



## Cybertox

Not bad but I am going to wait for Samsung and what it will have to offer.


----------



## Chargeit

Man, I just wish they'd make one bigger.

34" ultra wide sounds much larger then it is.

http://www.displaywars.com/34-inch-21x9-vs-24-inch-16x9



Green = 24" 16:9
Blue = 34" 21:9



Green = 27" 16:9
Blue = 34" 21:9



Green = 34" 16:9
Blue = 34" 21:9

I would really like a ultra wide curved that was at least took up the space of 2 of my 24" monitors. Moving from triple 24" to a single screen of this size would be a lot of lost space.

*Oh, and here's a old school 34" 4:3



Green = 34" 4:3
Blue = 34" 21:9

Less screen space for the size = higher price...

*40" would be a sweet spot for me. It's the same height as a 32" 16:9, but wider... Make it high res and it's a insta buy to me.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Man, I just wish they'd make one bigger.
> *snip*


IDK, I like it being the same height as a 27". Any higher and I wouldnt be able to see all the info I need to in a lot of games. If you want full immersion where all you see is the image on screen then a 42-46" 4K TV works best. I used to use a 42" 1080p back in the day, but my scores dropped like a rock in FPS games and even a lot of rts games because relevant info was just too far away from each other.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> IDK, I like it being the same height as a 27". Any higher and I wouldnt be able to see all the info I need to in a lot of games. If you want full immersion where all you see is the image on screen then a 42-26" 4K TV works best. I used to use a 42" 1080p back in the day, but my scores dropped like a rock in FPS games and even a lot of rts games because relevant info was just too far away from each other.


Yea, you're right about that.

My personal problem with it is I need to fill up the space on my desk. If I don't have a nice sized monitor or monitors sitting there it would look empty.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Difference in field of view using a 21/9 monitor.



Concerning bandwidth.

One DP v1.2(a) would be enough.

3440 px, 1440 px, 144 Hz, 24 bit, aspect ratio 2.39, *17.12* Gbit/s.

DisplayPort
v1.0/1.1 = 8.64 Gbit/s.
v1.2(a) = 17.28 Gbit/s.
v1.3 = 25.92 Gbit/s (up to ~80.27 Gbit/s with lossy compression).


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well done Tobbbe


----------



## skypine27

I really like this size.

Ive owned both the flat LG 34 21:9 and now use the curved LG 34 21:9. They were both awesome for games. Any wider or taller and like a previous user posted, i think your scores would actually go down because of the physical distance between all your relevant into.

Hope the coming months confirm the resolution and refresh rate specs on this new beast.


----------



## FreeElectron

TN or IPS?
Blur reduction?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I believe it has been confirmed as IPS. If they can fix the glow and bleed issues that have been occurring with the LG panels, IPS is always going to be preferable to VA.


Have you guys talked about this panel on this board yet?
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/32.htm#acer_xb270hu_ips

144hz IPS from Acer is already here. So I have high hopes the predator is also IPS.


----------



## Mygaffer

Looks nice but if it is a TN panel then no thanks.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> BUT.... What this guy on another forum said:
> Quote:
> I want a freesync/gsync 3440x1440 monitor as much as anyone, but when the LG's turned out to be only 1080 it was a disappointment, so I just want folks to keep their expectations in line with existing reality as we know it.
> He's absolutely right. ALL the websites were saying the new 34" LG that was going to make its debut at CES 2015 was 3440 x 1440, 60hz, with Freesync. They were all posting it like it was 100% fact. Example:
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/lg-...-freesync.html
> 
> Then CES finally came and LG shows up with its 34UM67 , and turns out, its 2560 x 1080!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hGpR7ziHvQ
> 
> Nobody even issued an apology for all their "Its 3440 x 1440 with free-sync" statements of fact. All you heard from them is crickets.
> 
> So in all honestly, while I really really really hope this acer is 3440 x 1440 with g-sync and any refresh rate greater than 60 hz (Hell, even 75 hz would be a huge improvement and I'd drop up to 2,000 USD on it), based on the brand spanking new competition from LG (so new, its not even out yet!) there is a big chance the Acer WONT be 3440 x 1440 w/ g-sync and refresh greater than 60. Just sayin'


Yeah there's some strange amount of confusion with those displays.

Like with the 27" acer which was first annouced as TN few months ago then got annouced as IPS then we didn't know if it's ULMB or not and we still don't know if it has DP only or DP+HDMI.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> IDK, I like it being the same height as a 27". Any higher and I wouldnt be able to see all the info I need to in a lot of games. If you want full immersion where all you see is the image on screen then a 42-46" 4K TV works best. I used to use a 42" 1080p back in the day, but my scores dropped like a rock in FPS games and even a lot of rts games because relevant info was just too far away from each other.


I went from 34um95 to a larger screen and it hasn't hurt my KD in FPS games.. But, I'm no competitive gamer..


----------



## Qu1ckset

It's funny I was just saying the other day im going to keep my Dell U2913WM until someone comes out with a 34" Curved IPS panel with G-Sync and at least 120hz and then bam ACER comes out of nowhere with this panel. I will have my eye on it as 21:9 is now a must for me after owning my current monitor.

Curious to see pricing , but going into mass production in Q2 ?? Im sure there will be rival panels by Asus, LG, Samsung, etc by the time this hits stores


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Like with the 27" acer which was first annouced as TN few months ago then got annouced as IPS then we didn't know if it's ULMB or not and we still don't know if it has DP only or DP+HDMI.


Chief Blur Buster here.

If it is an IPS, it will probably not have ULMB or any other strobing technology.
Typical IPS panels are not yet fast enough for high quality strobing.

Technological requirement of strobing is GtG pixel transition sufficiently fast enough to be squeezed into the time period of a vertical blanking interval (the pause between monitor refresh cycles). Currently, this currently pretty much requires TN-level GtG pixel response. That way, the whole panel is refreshed (in the dark) before the whole screen is strobed.

However, ever since the Acer XB270HU reportedly will have ULMB, and it is an IPS monitor, it is possible that this is an IPS panel sufficiently fast enough for strobing. I need to see this in operation to believe it (i.e. to make sure Acer isn't confusing an TN 2560x1080 model with an IPS 3440x1440 model). Kudos if NVIDIA and Acer succeeded on adding ULMB to IPS. Time will tell!


----------



## Shadowarez

I for one welcome our Acer Overlords please bring thine hammer down on all the other Sh*¥£$ company's who plop out pooh monitor's. And yes take my money.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Chief Blur Buster here.
> 
> If it is an IPS, it will probably not have ULMB or any other strobing technology.
> Typical IPS panels are not yet fast enough for high quality strobing.
> 
> Technological requirement of strobing is GtG pixel transition sufficiently fast enough to be squeezed into the time period of a vertical blanking interval (the pause between monitor refresh cycles). Currently, this currently pretty much requires TN-level GtG pixel response. That way, the whole panel is refreshed (in the dark) before the whole screen is strobed.
> 
> However, ever since the Acer XB270HU reportedly will have ULMB, and it is an IPS monitor, it is possible that this is an IPS panel sufficiently fast enough for strobing. I need to see this in operation to believe it (i.e. to make sure Acer isn't confusing an TN 2560x1080 model with an IPS 3440x1440 model). Kudos if NVIDIA and Acer succeeded on adding ULMB to IPS. Time will tell!


Hey mdrejhon! Been a long time. I remember talking to you WAY back in the day on 120Hz.net when you first started your idea of that homebrew strobing backlight. lol

Anyway. This is (supposedly) using a panel from AU Optronics, a new one. Whereas other IPS monitors in the past used an LG panel right? So it may be possible that these new gen IPS monitors might be something completely new and actually fast enough to pull it off. I am curious myself though, since I thought I saw someone mention the exact panel model # for the 27" on the forums before and the official panel spec was something like 12ms GtG response, but the monitor was being listed as an 1ms GtG with ULBM... Doesnt make much sense to me and a 1ms GtG would have to mean a TN. Even with a new generation of IPS, I just dont see the panels dropping from above 10ms to that 1ms mark and be just as fast as the gamer TN panels have been. Sure they could fudge that 12ms with some serious overdrive, but I still dont see it being possible to make 12ms into 1ms


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Aren't the AU Optronics "IPS" monitors actually technically AVHA panels so they're actually a little different from the traditional LG IPS panels. Perhaps they really can go down to the very low latency.


----------



## iCrap

Really wish somebody would do a 40" one. That would replace my Eyefinity setup for sure.


----------



## sok0

Most definitely a TN panel otherwise it would have been mentioned at least 8 times in the article. No thanks.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sok0*
> 
> Most definitely a TN panel otherwise it would have been mentioned at least 8 times in the article. No thanks.


Nice assumption, I hope you don't use those deduction skills in real life. Best of luck looking at other monitors.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Nice assumption, I hope you don't use those deduction skills in real life. Best of luck looking at other monitors.


What? He's 100% correct. If it were IPS, they'd mention it as a selling point.

Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> What? He's 100% correct. If it were IPS, they'd mention it as a selling point.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up.


There haven't been curved TN monitors or TV's so far. I think its more likely to be VA or IPS.

Ofc TN is still a possibility, but saying "Oh, it must be TN. No thanks, bye." at this point is just silly.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> There haven't been curved TN monitors or TV's so far. I think its more likely to be VA or IPS.
> 
> Ofc TN is still a possibility, but saying "Oh, it must be TN. No thanks, bye." at this point is just silly.


Got you.

Part of me wants IPS for the better IQ and part of me wants TN for the lack of glow.

I guess VA is supposed to be a good in between if I remember correctly. I haven't used a VA panel that I'm aware of.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Aren't the AU Optronics "IPS" monitors actually technically AVHA panels so they're actually a little different from the traditional LG IPS panels. Perhaps they really can go down to the very low latency.


AHVA does not stand for vertical alignment at all, it is an In Plane Switching monitor like IPS. The acronym stands for *A*dvanced *H*yper-*V*iewing *A*ngle


----------



## iCrap

Highly doubt it's a TN... hopefully it ends up being a VA panel like the Samsung one


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Really wish somebody would do a 40" one. That would replace my Eyefinity setup for sure.


Oooh, 40" would be neat... Then I'd still get three of them! ^-^;;;;


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oooh, 40" would be neat... Then I'd still get three of them! ^-^;;;;


There is just no cure!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> There is just no cure!


Nope. I'll never give up my multiple monitors!! ...Except for the LANgaming rig when I build it. That one will have a single ultra-wide To go with it. I just can't deal with the lack of usable workspace area on a single monitor.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nope. I'll never give up my multiple monitors!! ...Except for the LANgaming rig when I build it. That one will have a single ultra-wide To go with it. I just can't deal with the lack of usable workspace area on a single monitor.


I am kind of afraid to go this route.
The problem is not only the cost of the monitors... but also the cost of the overpriced gpus that can power those monitors to 100+ fps


----------



## d3vour3r

if it reviews well this will be my next monitor.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> if it reviews well this will be my next monitor.


I specs and reviews are good, this will be my next screen too.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oooh, 40" would be neat... Then I'd still get three of them! ^-^;;;;


I'd keep three but I doubt i would do three 21:9 40 inchers, that would be insanely wide. I'd probably do 16:9 on the sides.


----------



## Maylene

That is seriously one beautiful monitor. What a great aesthetic!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I am kind of afraid to go this route.
> The problem is not only the cost of the monitors... but also the cost of the overpriced gpus that can power those monitors to 100+ fps


Yeah... I'm hoping that 2x Titan II (or whatever nVidia calls them) will suffice. Then again, I'd be happy enough with 60fps average ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I'd keep three but I doubt i would do three 21:9 40 inchers, that would be insanely wide. I'd probably do 16:9 on the sides.


Yeah, we're only talking like ten feet of width with those kinds of screens (since 3x34" ultrawides is, uhm... 101.2" against each other if I'm remember correctly?)







Would make for an epic sim racing rig though.


----------



## snow cakes

This looks stunning


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah... I'm hoping that 2x Titan II (or whatever nVidia calls them) will suffice. Then again, I'd be happy enough with 60fps average ^_^
> Yeah, we're only talking like ten feet of width with those kinds of screens (since 3x34" ultrawides is, uhm... 101.2" against each other if I'm remember correctly?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would make for an epic sim racing rig though.


Yeah I think i'd only enable eyefinity for racing.
When I get the 21:9 34 inch, i'll keep my 27 inch 1440s on the side. AMD has mismatched resolution eyefinity which should work perfect with that setup, should be awesome for racing sims.

10 feet would be crazy though lol... but my desk is only 8ft wide!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Yeah I think i'd only enable eyefinity for racing.
> When I get the 21:9 34 inch, i'll keep my 27 inch 1440s on the side. AMD has mismatched resolution eyefinity which should work perfect with that setup, should be awesome for racing sims.
> 
> 10 feet would be crazy though lol... but my desk is only 8ft wide!


I'll be going from a 10' wide desk to one that's... Uhm.... 33" wide if you don't count the monitor stand. But I'm so looking forward to regaining that floorspace, plus triple monitors! Odds are I'll use DisplayFusion or equivalent so I can readily swap between surround and regular without having to redo everything, and I'll probably do surround gaming as often as I can ^_^;;;


----------



## aberrero

no 4k.


----------



## mrr9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> no 4k.


It is 4k minus a tiny bit. 4K is 3820x2160. This monitor is 21:9 with a resolution of 3440x1440. If they upgrade the 3440 to 3820 pixels then the means the other direction needs to have( (1440x3820)/3440) = 1599.07 pixels ~ 1600 Pixels. So you are only losing 380 pixels in the long direction and 160 Pixels in the short direction.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> It is 4k minus a tiny bit. 4K is 3820x2160. This monitor is 21:9 with a resolution of 3440x1440. If they upgrade the 3440 to 3820 pixels then the means the other direction needs to have( (1440x3820)/3440) = 1599.07 pixels ~ 1600 Pixels. So you are only losing 380 pixels in the long direction and 160 Pixels in the short direction.


Thats still over a million pixels less than 3820x1600, and 3.3 million less than 16:9 4k.


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> no 4k.


21:9 over 4K every day for me. Can barely tell the difference between 1080p and 1440p meself (20:20 vision here).


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> 21:9 over 4K every day for me. Can barely tell the difference between 1080p and 1440p meself (20:20 vision here).


Put a 27 inch 1080 and a 27 inch 1440p side by side and you will see the immediate difference.

But yeah I agree, 21:9 34 inch over 4k any day.


----------



## cerealkeller

That is so sexy. Exactly what I've been waiting for, for years. Alienware made some curved displays years ago, but they never really caught on and I seem to remember they were like $2k a piece.


----------



## atomicus

How would a single 980 cope with this monitor do we think? Problem seems to be that there are more and more games pushing 4GB VRAM these days, and I'm wondering where we'll be 6 months from now, and how these 21:9 1440p monitors will cope.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> How would a single 980 cope with this monitor do we think? Problem seems to be that there are more and more games pushing 4GB VRAM these days, and I'm wondering where we'll be 6 months from now, and how these 21:9 1440p monitors will cope.


You'll be able to max games if you are happy with 40-50fps in the newest titles.
I run 3440x1440 on a 780Ti and max everything.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You'll be able to max games if you are happy with 40-50fps in the newest titles.
> I run 3440x1440 on a 780Ti and max everything.


That's delicious news to my ears, especially since a GPU upgrade will probably be a while despite my desires.


----------



## Wanou

Nice monitor, it would have everything that I need: 30+ inch / Curved / G-Sync. Now I hope it's IPS, but i doubt since it's a gaming monitor and I hope it's mate and not %$#[email protected] shiny.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You'll be able to max games if you are happy with 40-50fps in the newest titles.
> I run 3440x1440 on a 780Ti and max everything.


40 to 50 fps to me is unplayable.









When is the expected release date anyway?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> 40 to 50 fps to me is unplayable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the expected release date anyway?


Since it's going into mass production in Q2 I would assume it would be availible Q3 ?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> 40 to 50 fps to me is unplayable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the expected release date anyway?


If it's Gsync 40-50 is that sweet spot and feels like 60fps.


----------



## Pip Boy

since trying out a 32" 16:9 I could never go less in height. height is the one thing that bothered me with my eyefinity setup, portrait was awesome but those bezels were not. now if a 1440p / 4k 21:9 panel with 32" or better still 34" height came out ( totally possible ) then that would be an insta buy even at 60hz

((basically a BenQ BL3200PT in 21:9 with HDMi 2.0 and DP1.3 would be enough for me







, perhaps 34" height equivalent ))


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> If it's Gsync 40-50 is that sweet spot and feels like 60fps.


Holy Toledo, 40-50 FPS on a 144 Hz Screen? If my FPS dropped below 144 I'd be pissed.


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Holy Toledo, 40-50 FPS on a 144 Hz Screen? If my FPS dropped below 144 I'd be pissed.


Agreed if you're on a 144hz monitor and you're happy running 60fps it should be taken away from you.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cerealkeller*
> 
> That is so sexy. Exactly what I've been waiting for, for years. Alienware made some curved displays years ago, but they never really caught on and I seem to remember they were like $2k a piece.


That thing was terrible. If i recall it was two rear projection screens combined into one housing.. there was a visible line where they meet right in the middle. and it had like 900px of height


----------



## cerealkeller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> That thing was terrible. If i recall it was two rear projection screens combined into one housing.. there was a visible line where they meet right in the middle. and it had like 900px of height


lol, yeah, you remember correctly. They were crap by todays standards. But at the time I would have loved to have 3 of them.


----------



## Baasha

What is the release date for this monitor?

Sounds.... interesting..


----------



## axiumone

All of the known info is literally in the first post.
Quote:


> These screens are expected to go in to mass production in Q2 2015 so availability is yet to be confirmed. No word on price yet either.


----------



## Thoth420

Don't care what the price is.....mine!


----------



## degenn

Of course it has to be curved....









Wake me up when they announce plans for a flat one.


----------



## Killa Cam

uncle sam just approved my tax return that i filed. this is the only pc hardware im going to purchase this year... and i will be waiting for it


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Of course it has to be curved....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake me up when they announce plans for a flat one.


Of course it's curved, why wouldn't it be? If any monitor benefits from a curve, it's a 34: 21:9 display.


----------



## Artikbot

Why all these screens with little vertical estate? Obviously geared towards hardcore gamers and that's it.


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Of course it's curved, why wouldn't it be? If any monitor benefits from a curve, it's a 34: 21:9 display.


I get what you're saying and I completely agree with that aspect. I just have yet to see a good implementation of a curved screen be it in a monitor or a television. Even the OLED curved panels aren't perfect (though I do suspect OLED will be the first tech to enable perfect curved panels). Unfortunately (for me) I can't stand things like backlight bleed/clouding/gamma shifting/color shifting and all curved screens I've witnessed so far (and it's quite a few) have only exacerbated these qualities. Seems like manufacturers already have enough difficulty QC'ing flat screens, adding curves just makes things even more difficult for these corner-cutting companies.

I'm all for the curved big-screen PC monitor form-factor though, trust me! I just want that form-factor with the uniformity of an emissive display technology!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Acer are set to release a couple of new gaming screens later this year in a large curved 34" size, and 21:9 ultra-wide format. There are apparently going to be two versions offered although we've not got the full spec or clarification of the differences yet. We know one model will be the XR341CK which we believe to have a 3440 x 1440 resolution. *There is apparently going to be a 144Hz + G-sync and a non-G-sync option available although we're not sure of the product name differences.* We haven't got confirmation of the panel technology being used either yet and product specs are still being finalised. T*here is suggestion from the information that we've seen that there will be a lower res 2560 x 1080 version as well, but again we're not sure of the details yet.* More on these as we get them, but we're sure the thought of a 34" curved ultra-wide screen with 3440 x 1440, 144Hz refresh rate and G-sync is bound to be of interest to a lot of readers. Let's hope that's all true and works out.


Is it just me but it looks like TFT Central is just guessing that the 1440p version is the g-sync panel. If you reread the article, they have absolutely no concrete evidence the 1440p will be the g-sync. What they ARE sure is that there will be a 1080p and 1440p 34 inch versions. Didn't LG release an adaptive sync 2560x1080p 34 inch panel? If Acer is releasing TWO panels, 1080p and 1440p, doesn't it make sense that the 1080p is the g-sync? Otherwise, why bother with a 1080p version? Who would that be geared towards? Gamers but without G-Sync? :roll eyes:

*TL;DR The G-Sync version will probably be 2560x1080*


----------



## Sannakji

Saw my first 21:9 yesterday. The curved LG. Enthusiasm significantly dampened. Could have been the 720p they had running on it, but really for the insane price of the monitor, it just ain't worth it. Curved was more of a con for me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Why all these screens with little vertical estate? Obviously geared towards hardcore gamers and that's it.


They (34" 3440x1440 displays) effectively have the same vertical screen space as a 27" display, both in pixels as well as physical dimensions. I'm personally looking forward to not only a higher vertical resolution, but also an extra 3" of vertical workspace that this monitor will have in comparison to my current 21.5" 1080p displays. I won't have quite the same amount of horizontal workspace (a single 34" ultrawide is about 6" shorter than my two 21.5" displays), but it will definitely be nice to no longer have about 1.5" of bezel in the middle ^_^ Gsync and 144Hz is icing on the cake.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Saw my first 21:9 yesterday. The curved LG. Enthusiasm significantly dampened. Could have been the 720p they had running on it, but really for the insane price of the monitor, it just ain't worth it. Curved was more of a con for me.


Why was the curve a con? Could you explain what you didn't like about it?


----------



## porky

When will this be on sale??


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porky*
> 
> When will this be on sale??


Tomorrow


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Tomorrow


Nope, was on sale today. They sold out and not making any more. Nothing to see here folks.


----------



## JackMex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> ...we're sure the thought of a 34" curved ultra-wide screen with 3440 x 1440, 144Hz refresh rate and G-sync is bound to be of interest to a lot of readers.



OHHH MYYY GOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Why all these screens with little vertical estate? Obviously geared towards hardcore gamers and that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> They (34" 3440x1440 displays) effectively have the same vertical screen space as a 27" display, both in pixels as well as physical dimensions.
Click to expand...

My point is you can get a 4K display which has 50% more vertical estate, just over a 10% more horizontal state, the same diagonal size and around the same price.

Of course not 144hz, hence why I said it's primarily just for gaming (I'm aware I'm being captain obvious here).


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You'll be able to max games if you are happy with 40-50fps in the newest titles.
> I run 3440x1440 on a 780Ti and max everything.


On the Dell 21:9, single 980 runs all games at 60fps max settings with 2xaa. Most games in silent mode. A few titles need OC. Dying Light, Crysis 3, Metro Redux series, Tomb Raider.... they all look and play fantastic.


----------



## JackMex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> On the Dell 21:9, single 980 runs all games at 60fps max settings with 2xaa. Most games in silent mode. A few titles need OC. Dying Light, Crysis 3, Metro Redux series, Tomb Raider.... they all look and play fantastic.


The one that is 3440 x 1440?


----------



## xenophobe

Yeah, 3440x1440 at native resolution. If the game doesn't run 60fps on my 980, it would be because of really poor optimization and nothing else. There is a BLB that is mostly unnoticeable, but it is a bit annoying in some dark parts of Alien Isolation if you sit there and look at it and stop concentrating on actually playing the game, but it's not an issue in the dark scenes of Metro Redux series at all. Of course BLB will be subjective and it is distinctly there. It's easy to completely ignore when you're immersed though.


----------



## JackMex

I'm just waiting for one with a fast GAMING response time. The lower the better, but, anything less than 5ms should suffice.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> My point is you can get a 4K display which has 50% more vertical estate, just over a 10% more horizontal state, the same diagonal size and around the same price.
> 
> Of course not 144hz, hence why I said it's primarily just for gaming (I'm aware I'm being captain obvious here).


4k is of no interest to *real* gamers...maybe when a single GPU can handle it....and maybe when they can attain over 60hz. 4k on a small screen is completely lackluster in comparison to even a flat 2560 x 1440 27 incher. TV sure I can see the koolaid drinking but with the 10 monitors I tried last year ranging from the Swift to PLS, IPS, VA all diff resos and max refreshes....monitor in my sig rig is still the best.....and that was my starting point. Patience is a virtue in the panel world right now and that is from experience and a lotta dollars and time spent.


----------



## xenophobe

Yeah, I can't blame you. My previous monitor was getting close to it's 7th birthday... I'd been itching for an upgrade for a few years now, but nothing was worth it until this! I've even gone back and am playing a few older titles because damn... the perspective and immersion of 21:9 makes it feel new again. lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Yeah, I can't blame you. My previous monitor was getting close to it's 7th birthday... I'd been itching for an upgrade for a few years now, but nothing was worth it until this! I've even gone back and am playing a few older titles because damn... the perspective and immersion of 21:9 makes it feel new again. lol


Buy the monitor I have for less than 200 used or about 200 new in the median....and wait. Trust me. Need more screen real estate? Buy 3....still less than a buggy SWIFT...


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Buy the monitor I have for less than 200 used or about 200 new in the median....and wait. Trust me. Need more screen real estate? Buy 3....still less than a buggy SWIFT...


ToastyX LIGHTBOOST is very very slick.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> ToastyX LIGHTBOOST is very very slick.


Yes it is!







That said the monitor in my sig is great even just out of the box. With a Lightboost hack or a G Sync module it's even better. Still out out of the box is perfectly fine for the advertised specs. A true fast pixel clock display. Also little to no tearing unless you are sitting at 144fps + in a game in which I would say....pump that AA and change that.


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Why was the curve a con? Could you explain what you didn't like about it?


Suppose it was because I was always 'aware' of it. Like the 3D on my current monitor. You can't really get lost in what you're playing/watching.


----------



## xenophobe

There is a little pincushion or a bowtie effect when looking at the monitor face on. But traversing far left/far right is slightly easier on the eyes.

4k for gaming isn't worth it, IMO, at least right now. You'll spend more on your GPUs than your monitor. I'd rather spend more money on a monitor than a GPU. I'll keep my monitor for at least two whole upgrade cycles. My last Dell 2560x1600 last 7 years and saw 3 different GPUs powering it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Yeah, I can't blame you. My previous monitor was getting close to it's 7th birthday... I'd been itching for an upgrade for a few years now, but nothing was worth it until this! I've even gone back and am playing a few older titles because damn... the perspective and immersion of 21:9 makes it feel new again. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Buy the monitor I have for less than 200 used or about 200 new in the median....and wait. Trust me. Need more screen real estate? Buy 3....still less than a buggy SWIFT...
Click to expand...

I can sell my 7 year old monitor I just retired for for $400. lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> There is a little pincushion or a bowtie effect when looking at the monitor face on. But traversing far left/far right is slightly easier on the eyes.
> 
> 4k for gaming isn't worth it, IMO, at least right now. You'll spend more on your GPUs than your monitor. I'd rather spend more money on a monitor than a GPU. I'll keep my monitor for at least two whole upgrade cycles. My last Dell 2560x1600 last 7 years and saw 3 different GPUs powering it.
> I can sell my 7 year old monitor I just retired for for $400. lol


What did you pay for it? Cuz I paid 180 or the best 1080 monitor out...and since 1440 or greater hasn't produced even 1 gaming monitor that would benefit a skilled player yet...period. Unless you think the swift is viable which it isn't.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What did you pay for it? Cuz I paid 180 or the best 1080 monitor out...and since 1440 or greater hasn't produced even 1 gaming monitor that would benefit a skilled player yet...period. Unless you think the swift is viable which it isn't.


The best 1080p monitor imo is the Eizo FG2421. Of course a lot of people had bad luck with them as the panels vary in quality quite a lot, but mine is a hell of a lot nicer than the ASUS I had. Lightboost is bad friggin ass but Turbo 240 and 5000:1 real measured contrast ratio is better.

Benefit a skilled player? Not like every gamer is an FPS gamer. I think skilled players don't necessarily need the benefit of strobing monitors and low input lag is every bit as important as low pixel transitions.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Buy the monitor I have for less than 200 used or about 200 new in the median....and wait. Trust me. Need more screen real estate? Buy 3....still less than a buggy SWIFT...


The Swift i have doesnt have any bugs. But yes QC on them is not the best. I probably just got lucky. But we both know surround has their own sets of bugs also. I must say the Swift is pretty damn awesome, ULMB looks better than Lightboost on my previous Asus, at least the colors, brightness still suffers though. Im a believer in Gsync and wouldnt buy a monitor without it now. But I will probably return the Swift and get this monitor anyways.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The Swift i have doesnt have any bugs. But yes QC on them is not the best. I probably just got lucky. But we both know surround has their own sets of bugs also. I must say the Swift is pretty damn awesome, ULMB looks better than Lightboost on my previous Asus, at least the colors, brightness still suffers though. But I will probably return the Swift and get this monitor anyways.


I am honestly intrigued. What month was your display manufactured? As long as I don't have to power cycle it from black screen on a stock system with no issues prior.(temps etc. are fine without the swift in the equation) or a giant cloud of fail even for an TN then I would be happy. I never had the G sync stopped working issue. My system was not the issue the displays were.

Also any pixel inversion and do you play WoW?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am honestly intrigued. What month was your display manufactured? As long as I don't have to power cycle it from black screen on a stock system with no issues prior.(temps etc. are fine without the swift in the equation) or a giant cloud of fail even for an TN then I would be happy. I never had the G sync stopped working issue. My system was not the issue the displays were.
> 
> Also any pixel inversion and do you play WoW?


I have an E8 build so it looks like build date is Aug/2014. Not one issue so far, its been perfect. I do hear a ton of horror stories from other Swift owners. Sorry no WoW here. Im still in my return window of the Swift so i know im going to want those IPS colors back, hoping that the Predator is IPS. At least i got to experience some Gsync goodness.


----------



## cstkl1

Thought i saw this in linus coverage in ces n he corrected later saying its a 2560x1080. Could be wrong abt this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I have an E8 build so it looks like build date is Aug/2014. Not one issue so far, its been perfect. I do hear a ton of horror stories from other Swift owners. Sorry no WoW here. Im still in my return window of the Swift so i know im going to want those IPS colors back, hoping that the Predator is IPS. At least i got to experience some Gsync goodness.


Thanks for the feedback much appreciated


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What did you pay for it? Cuz I paid 180 or the best 1080 monitor out...and since 1440 or greater hasn't produced even 1 gaming monitor that would benefit a skilled player yet...period. Unless you think the swift is viable which it isn't.


My 30" 25x16? I don't remember, it was $1300ish back in 2008. It wasn't the best gaming monitor, it was one of the best photo-editing monitors out there. Actually still is. Even after 3 or 4 newer model incremental improvements, it's still an amazing monitor which is why they still get a decent price on the used market. I ordered my 3440x1440 for about a grand a week before they actually started shipping. My gaming has gone from maybe 8 hours a week to 2-3 hours a day. lol

I've never considered 1080p to be a viable upgrade. By the time they started getting popular, I'd been running 1600x1200 for at least 10 years... my first Samsung 21.3" LCD and two high end CRTs before that were 1600x1200, so a jump from 1.9 megapixels to 2.1 was never really in the books for me. I've always upgraded to higher resolutions whenever they became available. 4k is the first time that I have ever said that there's just too much resolution.

I'm not rich but I've always dug real deep for the best monitor out for me out there... it's the one component of your system that you are always looking at.


----------



## Thoth420

I simply stated that people who play competitively tend to want a specific kind of display. I don't care if someone buys a fancy monitor and is a casual at all. What I am saying is that monitors like the Swift can cost you a match because of it's bugs. Why would I keep or endorse such a crap product? Not everything ASUS makes is bad but that display is.


----------



## degenn

My SWIFT is perfect and I have yet to experience a better monitor for gaming.









That said I definitely still have my eye on this Predator and also the XB270HU. If the reviews turn out good I'll be buying one.


----------



## xioros

120Hz 3440x1440 *should* fit in the DP 1.2(a) spec...

If it uses DP 1.3 it would theoretically be able to hit somewhere around 200 Hz...

I can see Nvidia _cheating_ by using the same color compression method they used for the 4K 60Hz HDMI


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I simply stated that people who play competitively tend to want a specific kind of display. I don't care if someone buys a fancy monitor and is a casual at all. What I am saying is that monitors like the Swift can cost you a match because of it's bugs. Why would I keep or endorse such a crap product? Not everything ASUS makes is bad but that display is.


Do you own a swift?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> My SWIFT is perfect and I have yet to experience a better monitor for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said I definitely still have my eye on this Predator and also the XB270HU. If the reviews turn out good I'll be buying one.


My SWIFT is also perfect. I know there have been QC issues, but I guess we got lucky.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Do you own a swift?


I went through two of them.


----------



## jerrolds

Its not confirmed IPS is it? If its anything other than TN - then this might finally be a worthy upgrade to my QNIX.


----------



## TheGovernment

I had a swift for my upstairs rig, I went through 3 before I got one that worked properly. It's since been given to my nephew for his rig and still works fine.... so ya, not a very good track record lol


----------



## degenn

I bought and tried 4 of them, every one of them worked perfectly just had varying degrees of BLB.

Buy from a retailer with a good return policy, or wait and pray that these new monitors don't have early batch issues as well. Yes the Swift has obvious QC issues but when you have a working one, they are glorious.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I bought and tried 4 of them, every one of them worked perfectly just had varying degrees of BLB.
> 
> Buy from a retailer with a good return policy, or wait and pray that these new monitors don't have early batch issues as well. Yes the Swift has obvious QC issues but when you have a working one, they are glorious.


The BLB on mine is pretty good. It seems to have improved over time, actually.


----------



## bigtonyman1138

my swift has been flawless as well. I got extremely lucky considering I got it open box on newegg. I was honestly expecting the worst.


----------



## D749

I ended up selling my Swift and went back to my Dell UP3214Q. The poor color quality with the Swift just wore me down. Looking forward to the Acer.


----------



## Shadowarez

Iv had 5 swift returns from 2 different retailers so in end last one was worse then first took the money I got back bought Qnix till these cone out and pass the Qc if not wait another year or so till they figure out how to manufacture without issues


----------



## mrr9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Iv had 5 swift returns from 2 different retailers so in end last one was worse then first took the money I got back bought Qnix till these cone out and pass the Qc if not wait another year or so till they figure out how to manufacture without issues


Wow...5 Defects? Can you list what was wrong with them? (Honest question)


----------



## Shadowarez

First one had serious issues with running higher then 60hz sent it back got one that could run at 144hz week later blb started setting in on top right corner then it would blank in out if set to 144hz so set it to 120hz issues subsided for a week then it happened again were 120 wasn't usable.

Sent that back tried 1 last time with retailer. One I got back was supposed to be from new batch had Qc passed sticker I was thinking finally a monitor that actually got tested for issues plugged it all in used new higher bandwidth dp cables to see if issues were with stock. Turn it on start up L4D2 soon as game loaded monitor went blank. I'm thinking maybe I didn't plug it in right checked cable was in nice snug.

Restarted closed everything made sure had latest drivers started up again blank screen on load. Alt-F4 out let Geforce set optimal settings tried again got in this time gsync wouldn't turn on at all and the buttons wouldn't work ingame for on fly change. Then it started flickering like a sob when I tried above 60hz refresh. Getting mad at this point I ask for refund try different retailer 2 units had nearly identical issues can't enable gsync in any fps games.

I tried crysis 1-3 metro, deadpool, bf3. None could keep a steady smooth motion that gsync supposed to offer felt like a geriatrics patient with seizures holding a chainsaw at times during heavy to light gunfire. Between all the rma issues I formatted my system 6 times tried beta drivers stock vs higher quality cables.

After fifth return felt like I was getting other ppls rma monitor's so I gave went and got a Korean monitor surprisingly no issues yet. And it's still running months later.


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I simply stated that people who play competitively tend to want a specific kind of display.


No you didn't. You stated no *real* gamers want/need 4K. That's what you said. My point is, you don't get to decide who is a 'real' gamer or not. Sorry.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> No you didn't. You stated no *real* gamers want/need 4K. That's what you said. My point is, you don't get to decide who is a 'real' gamer or not. Sorry.


Because they don't(at least none I play with or against).....I bet you can't even win the Pepsi challenge on 1440 vs 4k on a Monitor(not TV).

I think the page of Swift fails proves my point. IF you are about winning matches and your screen goes black say idk mid arena match....you have some explaining to do.


----------



## Thoth420

Real followed by competitive as in genuinely in it to win....not for fun(which is totally fine and I never said it wasn't). What I find ironic is the ASUS puffery and the people that drink it up. The Ultimate Gaming Monitor.....what a joke. You took it as an attack on people....it was an attack on ASUS Marketing my friend. Again there is nothing wrong with gaming for fun or for an immersive experience. Some like 3D, some like multi screen. Personally I have always been able to dominate in any game with one primary display(1080 is fine) and at the most a secondary display for info, VOIP, browser etc. Even that is not needed it just makes life easier.

Also editing is wrong? I misread your post.

Bottom Line: The ROG Swift is NOT the ultimate gaming monitor and it doesn't even take second or third place.
Unless of course you actually lost a match because of a screen tear(that you most likely never saw on any 144hz display)......


----------



## rcfc89

If this monitor is indeed a IPS/VA panel with 144hz and gsync it will certainly have my interest. Can anyone run the numbers on what the megapixels would be on this display at 144fps vs a 4k display at 60fps? Thanks


----------



## pr1me

The swift is the best at 1440p.









f0rest approved







(rog winter 2015)


Back on topic:
If the reviews and early feedback are good, i might pick up this predator for mmo purpose








21:9 with high refresh rate would be amazing


----------



## TheGovernment

After doing so digging, I think the G-sync, 144hz monitor will indeed be the lower res version. I'm betting the 2560 x 1080 will have the G-sync and the higher res will be the same panel as the LG's are now.
I sure hope I'm wrong because I really want one but the wording of the press releases doesn't put me at ease yet.


----------



## -terabyte-

I'd be happy even with a 120Hz if it's 3440x1440 g-sync. I'm waiting on more details about this monitor before I decided which one to get. Let's hope for good news.


----------



## romanlegion13th

any news on a release date?


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> If this monitor is indeed a IPS/VA panel with 144hz and gsync it will certainly have my interest. Can anyone run the numbers on what the megapixels would be on this display at 144fps vs a 4k display at 60fps? Thanks


34x14 = 4935600 pixels
4k = 8294400 pixels

So pushing a 34x14 at 144 will be much more difficult than pushing 4k at 60.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> 34x14 = 4935600 pixels
> 4k = 8294400 pixels
> 
> So pushing a 34x14 at 144 will be much more difficult than pushing 4k at 60.


I wouldn't say much more, but just a little more difficult, around 19% more difficult to maintain a steady 120fps @ 3440x1440, however you really dont need 120fps to have smooth gameplay, once you're past 80 in pretty much any game thats not fps it will feel and look good, so lets just say your goal is to maintain 90fps at that resolution, it will be 11% easier than 60hz 4k. You really only need a dual card setup to be content with the fps numbers at 3440x1440 and get some use out of the higher refresh rate.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I wouldn't say much more, but just a little more difficult, around 19% more difficult to maintain a steady 120fps @ 3440x1440, however you really dont need 120fps to have smooth gameplay, once you're past 80 in pretty much any game thats not fps it will feel and look good, so lets just say your goal is to maintain 90fps at that resolution, it will be 11% easier than 60hz 4k. You really only need a dual card setup to be content with the fps numbers at 3440x1440 and get some use out of the higher refresh rate.


I totally agree. Always being a single GPU guy (coming from 1080 144hz) however when I tested multiple 1440 displays capable of refresh past 60hz I found that this statement holds true. I also agree that getting your FPS to your refresh rate in FPS games will also amplify this effect. G sync also helps a bit but more with tearing as I always play FPS with V Sync off. The tearing on most 144hz non G sync displays is very minimal at least in my experience. In the end using an example I decided to play BF4 at High settings No MSAA Post AA at Medium and HBAO on which got me around avg 75-85 FPS. I also tested a config that allowed me to get 144 FPS almost all the time and there was a very minimal difference at least to me. The IQ was obv worse and this lead to some failed target acquisition. Also worth mentioning that the displays with G Sync faired better than the ones without. Still the ROG Swift got my killed a few times from it's black screen bug which is unacceptable and defeats the entire point.

In summation: I would be totally happy with this display as long as my games can handle 80fps + and still look good AND it has no game breaking bugs.


----------



## gr4474

I just ordered a GTX 970 with best buy credit I got from buying 2 Iphone 6 plus...ready for this monitor if it's affordable.








My backup is the Acer Predator XB270HU 27" G-Sync IPS 144Hz. REALLY want the 34" though


----------



## Swolern

Waiting for this monitor and the Acer 144hz IPS to release is dreadfully painful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I just ordered a GTX 970 with best buy credit I got from buying 2 Iphone 6 plus...ready for this monitor if it's affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My backup is the Acer Predator XB270HU 27" G-Sync IPS 144Hz. REALLY want the 34" though


Im predicting $1200 for this (if 3440x1440 120/144hz) and $800 for the XB270HU. Better save dem coins.


----------



## etrips

Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I do not think a single 970 will be able to game very well on high settings correct?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> I just ordered a GTX 970 with best buy credit I got from buying 2 Iphone 6 plus...ready for this monitor if it's affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My backup is the Acer Predator XB270HU 27" G-Sync IPS 144Hz. REALLY want the 34" though


get the 980.


----------



## Blze001

Freakin' awesome. Now to just patiently wait for the non-144hz ones to fall in price so I can finally afford 'em!


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Waiting for this monitor and the Acer 144hz IPS to release is dreadfully painful.


And the CV1. I'm going into hibernation. Somebody hit the wake button when they are available.


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> get the 980.


I think it will be ok?


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr4474*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> get the 980.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be ok?
Click to expand...

I'm running a single 980 on 3440x1440. Most games run max settings 2xaa 60fps with a decent overclock. A few titles with less than ideal optimizations might need a couple things turned to medium.

Overall the 980 is a fairly good single card solution for the ultra wide. Next gen cards should be amazing on this resolution.


----------



## DarkBlade6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> 34x14 = 4935600 pixels
> 4k = 8294400 pixels
> 
> So pushing a 34x14 at 144 will be much more difficult than pushing 4k at 60.


You dont have to push 144fps all the time to benefit from higher refresh rate monitor, as long as you stay between 70-100fps you will see a difference.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkBlade6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> 34x14 = 4935600 pixels
> 4k = 8294400 pixels
> 
> So pushing a 34x14 at 144 will be much more difficult than pushing 4k at 60.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have to push 144fps all the time to benefit from higher refresh rate monitor, as long as you stay between 70-100fps you will see a difference.
Click to expand...

Yes, but his question was:
Quote:


> Can anyone run the numbers on what the megapixels would be on this display at 144fps vs a 4k display at 60fps? Thanks


So if he wants the comparison running at 60 or 144 fps, my statement is true. For frame rates somewhere in-between, the difference isn't as bad.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Waiting for this monitor and the Acer 144hz IPS to release is dreadfully painful.
> Im predicting $1200 for this (if 3440x1440 120/144hz) and $800 for the XB270HU. Better save dem coins.


Agreed I was guessing about the same amount. Def north of 1k US.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> get the 980.


Agreed unless that is just a placeholder card.


----------



## gr4474

I don't think I'm going to play this game. It sounds like it's to much money trying to push these monitors to the max, not to mention the expensive monitors themselves. I may settle on a less 27" monitor for now, and keep my 970. I'll be watching and debating still though.

edit: btw I have an HP w2408h 24" 1080p I want to upgrade.


----------



## Qu1ckset

I don't even care about the 144hz I care about the 34" curved panel and G-Sync, 144hz is just the icing on the cake


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I don't even care about the 144hz *I care about the 34" curved panel and G-Sync*, 144hz is just the icing on the cake


Same here


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I don't even care about the 144hz I care about the 34" curved panel and G-Sync, 144hz is just the icing on the cake


Also agreed. I mean most ports I run on my 144hz now are at 60hz V sync on with a controller for input anyway. I would however play WoW and shooters, driving games, GTA5 etc. at the highest refresh rate possible and this monitor would be great for that.


----------



## gr4474

The new Acer XB270HU has been reviewed and is the ultimate 27" 1440 144hz IPS with g-sync: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xb270hu.htm
...for now. Waiting for the freesync version of this.


----------



## twitchyzero

not bad, esp for Acer... but I personally would not buy any monitors shorter than 2160 pixels these days.
1440 is a stopgap and everyone knows it.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> not bad, esp for Acer... but I personally would not buy any monitors shorter than 2160 pixels these days.
> 1440 is a stopgap and everyone knows it.


I'm old ... I can't see the difference between Christy Brinkley and Rachel Hunter so 1440 or 2160 won't be a issue for me.

SS


----------



## JackMex

But will it properly display The Order: 1886?


----------



## Wanou

For those not caring about Gsync, Microsoft has an awesome deal on Dell Monitor:

[Microsoft Store] Dell U3415W 34" Curved IPS Display - $795 Shipped or $755 after Discover CB

http://www.overclock.net/t/1543692/microsoft-store-dell-u3415w-34-curved-ips-display-795-shipped-or-755-after-discover-cb/0_100#post_23602485


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> not bad, esp for Acer... but I personally would not buy any monitors shorter than 2160 pixels these days.
> 1440 is a stopgap and everyone knows it.


At 27" does it really matter? I would have to see it side by side because a nice looking 1440P video or game looks perfect to me.


----------



## hatlesschimp

My two 780tis have been doing ok but I've been holding out for a couple of Titan X's for my new Mercury S8 build. I'm hoping the new titans will have DP1.3 but I doubt it. Surely they wont make a high end gpu future proof lol.

Another video of my LG Ultra wide monitor. Look at the screen tearing and motion blur. Its not as bad as it looks but it is there.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My two 780tis have been doing ok but I've been holding out for a couple of Titan X's for my new Mercury S8 build. I'm hoping the new titans will have DP1.3 but I doubt it. Surely they wont make a high end gpu future proof lol.
> 
> Another video of my LG Ultra wide monitor. Look at the screen tearing and motion blur. Its not as bad as it looks but it is there.


I still envy that screen size....also how did you make the Wolfenstein texture streaming subside?


----------



## ALEXH-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I'm just not convinced on the 21:9 dimensions.


I'm telling you that you will be! Been using my Dell U3415W for past couple of weeks and WOW !!! Every time I launch a game or a movie the immersion is so intense I love it. Just a massive screen and surprisingly, my 780 SC handles everything


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALEXH-*
> 
> I'm telling you that you will be! Been using my Dell U3415W for past couple of weeks and WOW !!! Every time I launch a game or a movie the immersion is so intense I love it. Just a massive screen and surprisingly, my 780 SC handles everything


Im loving my U2913WM and will never buy another non 21:9 monitor ever again, love wideness for gaming!


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Im loving my U2913WM and *will never buy another non 21:9 monitor ever again*, love wideness for gaming!


+1

Upgrading to 21:9 is the best computer upgrade I've done, probably ever. I would get rid of my SSD before getting rid of my monitor.

To me it was as groundbreaking as the 3dfx Voodoo.


----------



## ALEXH-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Im loving my U2913WM and will never buy another non 21:9 monitor ever again, love wideness for gaming!


Agreed. With 34inch, the only trouble I ran into was when playing CS:S. The radar is top left corner and because the screen is so wide and your concentration is in the centre, looking at the radar really distracts you as I have to move my head ha ha other than that, amazing in every way


----------



## gr4474

I got my AOG g2770Pqu 27" 144hz to hold me over...and I think it's a keeper. Money saved.


----------



## Shadowarez

I got the Qnix 2710 True 10 for decent price it's going to be sold soon as I get hands on this it's great but it was supposed to be pixel perfect got silly stuck pixel that's being stubborn can't really see it but ocd tells me to look at it everytime I play a dark game lol.


----------



## guppysb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> +1
> 
> Upgrading to 21:9 is the best computer upgrade I've done, probably ever. I would get rid of my SSD before getting rid of my monitor.
> 
> To me it was as groundbreaking as the 3dfx Voodoo.


I don't understand. Isn't 21:9 monitor a hindrance for watching movies or tv shows that are mostly 16:9 or 16:10? I am guessing you only utilize ~75% of your monitor in those situations.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> I don't understand. Isn't 21:9 monitor a hindrance for watching movies or tv shows that are mostly 16:9 or 16:10? I am guessing you only utilize ~75% of your monitor in those situations.


Not if it's filmed in "CinemaScope" or Anamorphic. It's perfect for those movies.


----------



## guppysb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Not if it's filmed in "CinemaScope" or Anamorphic. It's perfect for those movies.


I thought about that, and I do agree. But majority of things out there in modern day times are 16:9 or 16:10. So in reality, you're missing out on the best your monitor can offer you. Also, directors such as Christopher Nolan do aspect ratio switching between cinemascope and 16:9.

I see 21:9 as great for gaming, that is if you're doing fps, but for 3rd person and platformers (most don't go above 1920x1080), it would probably not be so good.

I see the 4k 16:9 or 16:10 monitors winning here. They implement the wide resolution but also give you the vertical space. Only time before the 4k or 8k 144 hz monitor is made mainstream.


----------



## guppysb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> I got the Qnix 2710 True 10 for decent price it's going to be sold soon as I get hands on this it's great but it was supposed to be pixel perfect got silly stuck pixel that's being stubborn can't really see it but ocd tells me to look at it everytime I play a dark game lol.


I had the same problem. You have to understand that all QNIX panels are B-Panels bought from the manufacturer. Meaning that there is something wrong with them. This also means that QNIX or a company such as them (X-Star) pay next to nothing for those panels, that the manufacture would otherwise discard. \

This is what I did. I bought the QNIX 2710 early of last year (2014). I bought it for the pixel perfect monitor, which was offered for roughly $340 with shipping off Amazon.com. I got the monitor, ran the monitor screen test to see how the pixels behave with certain colors, patterns, etc. I noticed that there is a stuck pixel on a completely black background. I contacted the seller and told them that I wanted a refund, since it was supposed to be a pixel perfect monitor. They counter offered by giving me a $80 refund and let me keep the monitor. And to be honest, you can't even notice the pixel unless you really look for it. You should do the same if you have the opportunity. Return shipping back to Korea is costly for these guys.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Not if it's filmed in "CinemaScope" or Anamorphic. It's perfect for those movies.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about that, and I do agree. But majority of things out there in modern day times are 16:9 or 16:10. So in reality, you're missing out on the best your monitor can offer you. Also, directors such as Christopher Nolan do aspect ratio switching between cinemascope and 16:9.
> 
> I see 21:9 as great for gaming, that is if you're doing fps, but for 3rd person and platformers (most don't go above 1920x1080), it would probably not be so good.
> 
> I see the 4k 16:9 or 16:10 monitors winning here. They implement the wide resolution but also give you the vertical space. Only time before the 4k or 8k 144 hz monitor is made mainstream.
Click to expand...

correct me if i'm wrong, but the height of a 34" widescreen monitor would be no different from the height of a 27" monitor, so in a sense, you're not missing out on anything, all you get it black bars while watching 16:9 content.

I used to have a 29" 21:9 dell monitor, and it was the same height as a my 23" 16:9 monitor.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> I thought about that, and I do agree. But majority of things out there in modern day times are 16:9 or 16:10. So in reality, you're missing out on the best your monitor can offer you. Also, directors such as Christopher Nolan do aspect ratio switching between cinemascope and 16:9.
> 
> I see 21:9 as great for gaming, that is if you're doing fps, but for 3rd person and platformers (most don't go above 1920x1080), it would probably not be so good.
> 
> I see the 4k 16:9 or 16:10 monitors winning here. They implement the wide resolution but also give you the vertical space. Only time before the 4k or 8k 144 hz monitor is made mainstream.


I hear you. But I'm an old school guy and love CinemaScope. Laurence of Arabia is probably one of my favorites and would look absolutely brilliant on that format. (It's actually 70mm, but works out about the same)


----------



## guppysb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong, but the height of a 34" widescreen monitor would be no different from the height of a 27" monitor, so in a sense, you're not missing out on anything, all you get it black bars while watching 16:9 content.
> 
> I used to have a 29" 21:9 dell monitor, and it was the same height as a my 23" 16:9 monitor.


Sure you are. It's called horizontal space. While the heights might be same, you're lacking the extra horizontal spacing you'd have on a different aspect ratio (16:9 or 16:10).

Let's take an example. If you took a 21:9 ratio monitor (3440x1440) vs a 16:9 (3840x2160) monitor, you're effectively losing 40% of your available space. These are monitors of the same parallel area (you can say 27" vs 27" or 34" vs 34"). The idea is, if you're watching a 16:9 or 16:10 content on a 21:9 monitor, you're losing your horizontal area due to your resolution and aspect ratio.


----------



## guppysb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> I hear you. But I'm an old school guy and love CinemaScope. Laurence of Arabia is probably one of my favorites and would look absolutely brilliant on that format. (It's actually 70mm, but works out about the same)


I 100% agree with you. I am also a sucker for old school movies. Also, I am not saying newer films aren't shot in 21:9 either. Just looking at my movie queue: Haider, Leviathan, The Imitation Game, The Theory of Everything are all 21:9, and all released in 2014 or 2015.

There used to be a time when I used to have a 4:3 22" CRT monitor and used to watch cinemascope films on it. I used to think I was missing out by not having a wide monitor. Then I look at 21:9 monitors and think that I am losing out on watching old school 4:3 or 16:9/10 movies on it.

No matter what you get, you'll be missing out on something. I guess that's art form for you.


----------



## Thetbrett

wow. please make a 4k


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> I don't understand. Isn't 21:9 monitor a hindrance for watching movies or tv shows that are mostly 16:9 or 16:10? I am guessing you only utilize ~75% of your monitor in those situations.


Yes, one of the drawbacks of 21:9 is that if you're watching standard 16:9 content, it's small and disappointing. On the other hand, watching 2.35:1 / 2.39:1 or whatever... watching any widescreen letterboxed movies without the letterbox in full screen is absolutely amazing.

I've always been one of those people that opt for widescreen movies when I have the choice. Even going back to VHS days. If you're one of those people, you will love seeing a widescreen movie without borders...


----------



## Swaggerfeld

I am excited to see what this brings from the competition. Standards are evolving and soon we will have the luxury of choosing WHICH 144 Hz G-Sync/ULMB 34" curved 3440x1440 IPS/VA display we would like.

Q1/Q2 2016 is when I hope to pick up a display of this category. I would hate to purchase the first-to-release and have a more polished product come out from a competitor one quarter later.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Any news on this? anxiously waiting.


----------



## CallsignVega

I wouldn't expect to hear anything until summer.


----------



## JackMex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wouldn't expect to hear anything until summer.


It'll be interesting to see what you do with monitors like these, Vega.


----------



## Dennybrig

Me too!


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wouldn't expect to hear anything until summer.


Well it feels like summer here in California it got up to 93F had to turn on the A/C I couldn't take it anymore.. But yeah I am very interested in this Acer Predator XR341CK 34" I'm on Asus Swift now and it's just okay I need more screen real-estate.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Well it feels like summer here in California it got up to 93F had to turn on the A/C I couldn't take it anymore.. But yeah I am very interested in this Acer Predator XR341CK 34" I'm on Asus Swift now and it's just okay I need more screen real-estate.


I might just buy an Asus Swift after all, I have been waiting since January 2014 for a new monitor. This is why hate playing the waiting game. I end up buying nothing.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I might just buy an Asus Swift after all, I have been waiting since January 2014 for a new monitor. *This is why hate playing the waiting game. I end up buying nothing*.


That's why I bought my Swift in September even with the knowledge something better would come, I'm just impatient now the older I get. Sure if I waited I would have the 27" Acer IPS but I've had this Swift for 1/2 a year now and can't complain about it. Still 7" more and a bigger resolution over 2560x1440p is enticing on this model. I would still wait for this monitor, or some kind of high refresh 3440x1440. 21:9 seems like a needed changed from using 16:9 for so many years.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I might just buy an Asus Swift after all, I have been waiting since January 2014 for a new monitor. This is why hate playing the waiting game. I end up buying nothing.


The Swift is an amazing monitor if you decide to go that route. But for me, owning a IPS/PLS owner for more than a year, it was hard to go back to TN. I ended up returning my Swift & waiting for this monitor. I wish I had the patience to wait for the 21:9 version, but we don't know when it will come out, or even if it's IPS or TN. The Swift will probably beat the Acer in motion blur(non ULMB) by 2-5%, but the colors, depth, & pop of an IPS monitor will be 60-80% better on the Acer IMO.


----------



## JackMex

OLED > IPS > TN > CRT > Etch-A-Sketch

BRING ME OLED gaming monitors, or bring me OLED GAMING MONITORS!!!!!


----------



## IMI4tth3w

hopefully this will be out in time for black friday. That's what i'm planning for. Hopefully SLI 970's will like this monitor


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> hopefully this will be out in time for black friday. That's what i'm planning for. Hopefully SLI 970's will like this monitor


If this monitor is indeed capable of 144hz at that big of a resolution it would laugh at a pair of 970's. I'd shoot for a pair of the new 8gb 390's or 12gb TItan-X.


----------



## JackMex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wouldn't expect to hear anything until summer.


VEGA, I CALLED YOU OUT, SON!!!!!!!!!

WHERE YOU AT WITH THAT MULTI-MONITOR FUTURE.GOODNESS!!!!!!!!????????????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CallsignVega

Sorry no more multi-monitor for me. I just want one of these bad boys.


----------



## Shadowarez

Can imagine 6 of these debezzeled and mounted in a flight Sim lol it'd insane prob going to need 4 Titan XZ's to run that setup. Titan XZ next Duel gpu from nvidia.


----------



## JackMex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sorry no more multi-monitor for me. I just want one of these bad boys.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> If this monitor is indeed capable of 144hz at that big of a resolution it would laugh at a pair of 970's. I'd shoot for a pair of the new 8gb 390's or 12gb TItan-X.


i wouldn't say "laugh" is a good word. Give them a run for their money i would say. I don't need 8x AA or super ultra ridiculous textures that require 9000GB of vram to use either.

Plus if its gsync, i'll be happy with 80-100fps/Hz which would be a fantastic experience which i think settings for SLI 970's could be adapted for. Heck i could throw in a 3rd 970 and still be less than the price for one titan x if i really needed to.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> i wouldn't say "laugh" is a good word. Give them a run for their money i would say. I don't need 8x AA or super ultra ridiculous textures that require 9000GB of vram to use either.
> 
> Plus if its gsync, i'll be happy with 80-100fps/Hz which would be a fantastic experience which i think settings for SLI 970's could be adapted for. Heck i could throw in a 3rd 970 and still be less than the price for one titan x if i really needed to.


^This and since I tend to use a good display for at least 5 years and then it gets used on a secondary system for a few. I see this as a smarter purchase than a new GPU for most of us at least right now. The 9xx series does not impress me.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> ^This and since I tend to use a good display for at least 5 years and then it gets used on a secondary system for a few. I see this as a smarter purchase than a new GPU for most of us at least right now. The 9xx series does not impress me.


Same here. I tend to buy a really nice monitor and use it for about 5 years. The last one was almost 7 years.

The 980 is the best single card solution for a new monitor I've had in practically forever. I'm running the Dell 21:9 and a single 980 with a decent overclock runs most games maxed at 2xaa.

I just bought Far Cry 4, and I'm amazed at how well it is running at 3440x1440. I'm running ultra, but yeah, I will need to knock a setting or two down to get 60fps constant.

The most demanding and probably not the best optimized games need to be tweaked more... but the whole time I've been PC gaming, you've always had to adjust game settings to get a performance level you're happy with. With 34x14 and my 980, there is very little compromise.

I can't wait till the next gen of cards comes out. A next gen card will future proof me for at least 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Same here. I tend to buy a really nice monitor and use it for about 5 years. The last one was almost 7 years.
> 
> The 980 is the best single card solution for a new monitor I've had in practically forever. I'm running the Dell 21:9 and a single 980 with a decent overclock runs most games maxed at 2xaa.
> 
> I just bought Far Cry 4, and I'm amazed at how well it is running at 3440x1440. I'm running ultra, but yeah, I will need to knock a setting or two down to get 60fps constant.
> 
> The most demanding and probably not the best optimized games need to be tweaked more... but the whole time I've been PC gaming, you've always had to adjust game settings to get a performance level you're happy with. With 34x14 and my 980, there is very little compromise.
> 
> I can't wait till the next gen of cards comes out. A next gen card will future proof me for at least 4 or 5 years.


I am opting to wait on next gen the 780Ti still fairs quite well even against the mighty 980.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am opting to wait on next gen the 780Ti still fairs quite well even against the mighty 980.


Nah, you're definitely good... good enough to wait to decide between R9 390 and GTX 1080 (or whatever they'll call them). The 980 isn't mighty, but it is fairly good for what I'm using it for.


----------



## JackMex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sorry no more multi-monitor for me. I just want one of these bad boys.


Bu...bu....buuu....


----------



## xenophobe

That's called dedication to your gaming desires...


----------



## xfachx

How much are we expecting this thing to cost? I imagine at least 1200 dollars, given the state of current 21:9 curved screens?

I am just trying to decide whether or not to pull the trigger on the deal for the LG 34 right now or wait it out and see what the Acer provides. But if its some crazy high price, then I may not be able to afford it when it comes out anyway.

Ugh. My brain. :x


----------



## xenophobe

If you want to wait, I expect the LG to go back on sale again... it has several times for the $700-$800 price range.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Nah, you're definitely good... good enough to wait to decide between R9 390 and GTX 1080 (or whatever they'll call them). The 980 isn't mighty, but it is fairly good for what I'm using it for.


Im pretty sure the 780ti will last till pascal, i think im going to make that stretch, im done with 28nm, i haven't played i came my 780ti cant handle at 2560x1080, i might even wait till then before i buy a new monitor, my u2913wm is more then enough, screw this upgrading every generation lol

Hell i owned HD5970, GTX580s, HD6970, HD6990, GTX690, Titan, GTX780, and my current GTX780ti , kinda wish i just held on to my GTX690 till now lol, but Maxwell is defiantly worth skipping!


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Im pretty sure the 780ti will last till pascal, i think im going to make that stretch, im done with 28nm, i haven't played i came my 780ti cant handle at 2560x1080, i might even wait till then before i buy a new monitor, my u2913wm is more then enough, screw this upgrading every generation lol
> 
> Hell i owned HD5970, GTX580s, HD6970, HD6990, GTX690, Titan, GTX780, and my current GTX780ti , kinda wish i just held on to my GTX690 till now lol, but Maxwell is defiantly worth skipping!


Yeah, I gave up upgrading every cycle when it stopped showing a worthy return. It's nice to have new hardware but if you upgrade often you don't really see much of an increase, IMO. I kinda like seeing a nice performance jump when I buy something new. lol

The 980 @ 3440 x 1440 is pretty good for me. I upgraded from the 580 3G @ 2560x1600... I'd been holding off for a while, but every game worked fine with max or mixed medium/high settings. Worst case scenario I'd drop to 1920x1200 and max everything and I was relatively happy. There weren't many games that had come out that were really worth the upgrade until I got my new monitor.


----------



## kael13

I bet it won't be IPS or have the colour reproduction of IPS but I am interested.

Would mean selling my 3440x1440 monitor but 21:9 is still the way to go.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> I bet it won't be IPS or have the colour reproduction of IPS but I am interested.
> 
> Would mean selling my 3440x1440 monitor but 21:9 is still the way to go.


I'm not so sure. If it's IPS I'm expecting an $1199 price tag. If TN, probably $999. Either way, I'm buying one.









Given the first Predator model IS IPS, I would not be surprised if the 34" is as well. It's just a wider version, height is the same.


----------



## StoneTheRock

So who's gonna be the guy who buys 3 of these for a flight sim build?


----------



## JackMex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoneTheRock*
> 
> So who's gonna be the guy who buys 3 of these for a flight sim build?


Or 5 for a vertical stack like Vega.


----------



## Thetbrett

i was close to getting a swift. Then acers 1440p isp gsync caught my eye, but not available here in oz yet, thankfully, because this beast is now on the radar. Again, we here in Oz will be the last to get it, and who knows what may come out in the meantime. a 4k version?


----------



## gr4474

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> i was close to getting a swift. Then acers 1440p isp gsync caught my eye, but not available here in oz yet, thankfully, because this beast is now on the radar. Again, we here in Oz will be the last to get it, and who knows what may come out in the meantime. a 4k version?


Yeah but by the time you get the 4k version...8k will come out.


----------



## supermi

Yeah this is a GREAT and terrible time to upgrade monitors.

I am moving and the new setup will be better served by a single monitor over my surround... GREAT 4k is here, gsync is here, freesync is here in words (lol), we are seeing HIGH REFRESH IPS OHH YEAH!

But what to buy, this monitor if IPS will be the one for me, big enough, curved gsync 5 million pixels (I like pixels ), if IPS. Of course I think 120hz plus is around the corner and with LG pushing out OLED tv's if they get the burn in under control OLED monitors. I am supposed to be selling my monitors tomorrow and well all these choices but the most wanted options not seen together in 1 package so far.

This could be it, WHEN it launches


----------



## xenophobe

No, you need 3 colums of 2... six panels to make them work right
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Yeah this is a GREAT and terrible time to upgrade monitors.
> 
> I am moving and the new setup will be better served by a single monitor over my surround... GREAT 4k is here, gsync is here, freesync is here in words (lol), we are seeing HIGH REFRESH IPS OHH YEAH!


It's great if you're looking for a 21:9 or a 1600p. Single GPU power right now will push either of those resolutions really well... many older cards running sli or xfire will work just fine.

It's not great if you're considering 4k. GPU power for gaming just isn't there unless you've got excessive money to burn. I'd wait until there is ample GPU performance before looking for a good 4k monitor. Right now it's still mostly just a gimmick for panel manufacturers to remain busy.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> No, you need 3 colums of 2... six panels to make them work right
> It's great if you're looking for a 21:9 or a 1600p. Single GPU power right now will push either of those resolutions really well... many older cards running sli or xfire will work just fine.
> 
> It's not great if you're considering 4k. GPU power for gaming just isn't there unless you've got excessive money to burn. I'd wait until there is ample GPU performance before looking for a good 4k monitor. Right now it's still mostly just a gimmick for panel manufacturers to remain busy.


That is why right now I am sort of torn. I agree that 4k is not really ready, I have one here that I am trying out ... I tried 980 sli, and 290x 8gb xfire and have 3 way sli original titans highly overclocked coming in next week to try... and am open to 1 or 2 of titan x/390x but ... multi card is kina troublesome and not necessarily as smooth as single card at equal frame-rate or even lower frame-rate. Mostly 4K does not have fast panels yet or at least the scalars to drive them nor DP 1.3 so for now I think my options are:

1: Keep my 120hz 1080p in portrait, effectively 6 million pixels ... fast screens but those bezels and huge footprint.

or

2: sell em for a lot less than I bought them for LOL and get

a single 1440p IPS 120/144 g/freesync monitor/ this one here!

either way knowing that a great 4k panel possibly OLED (I hope) will be here before I know it







and


----------



## nyk20z3

How does the Build quality compare to Asus or Samsung monitors though ?


----------



## SightUp

Not IPS? Don't want.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> How does the Build quality compare to Asus or Samsung monitors though ?


Nobody knows. The only info about this was posted about 2 months ago, since then nothing else has come out. So everyone is still waiting for tech specs...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Tired of waiting, getting ready to pull the trigger on a TN Swift or 32in 4K by BenQ


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Tired of waiting, getting ready to pull the trigger on a TN Swift or 32in 4K by BenQ


From the TFT review the "little brother" of this monitor, the XB270HU, is better than the ROG Swift overall.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> From the TFT review the "little brother" of this monitor, the XB270HU, is better than the ROG Swift overall.


+1. Good things come to those who wait. I am also very anxious to upgrade my monitor, especially with a Titan-X ordered and on the way. It's just not a good time to do so.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> +1. Good things come to those who wait. I am also very anxious to upgrade my monitor, especially with a Titan-X ordered and on the way. It's just not a good time to do so.


Been waiting since Jan 2014 when the Swift was first announced. :-/

Who knows how long before the little bro makes it to Chicago Micro Center or Best Buy. Took the swift 11 months. By that time all these were awesome monitors were announced.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Been waiting since Jan 2014 when the Swift was first announced. :-/
> 
> Who knows how long before the little bro makes it to Chicago Micro Center or Best Buy. Took the swift 11 months. By that time all these were awesome monitors were announced.


I'd wait. But it's not like the Swift is trash or anything if you do cave and get one. IPS is nice and I wonder how much it would actually help with visuals.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'd wait. But it's not like the Swift is trash or anything if you do cave and get one. IPS is nice and I wonder how much it would actually help with visuals.


Really leaning towards that 32in 4K IPS.


----------



## romanlegion13th

is this 4K?


----------



## Nightfallx

no. 1440p


----------



## romanlegion13th

okay any news on release?


----------



## degenn

tl;dr...

Do we know what type of panel this thing is using yet?


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> tl;dr...
> 
> Do we know what type of panel this thing is using yet?


No. 2 months ago, there was a brief press release and nothing has been said since.


----------



## Springerr

The wait for this monitor is killing me. Anyone care to guess the price?


----------



## XKaan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> The wait for this monitor is killing me. Anyone care to guess the price?


I'm hoping for $999 - I'd buy instantly.

Anything more than that I would have to spend a few days convincing myself.









EDIT: this assumes it is IPS


----------



## JoeelMex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XKaan*
> 
> I'm hoping for $999 - I'd buy instantly.


Make that 2 of us.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> No. 2 months ago, there was a brief press release and nothing has been said since.


A brief press releasing stating it would be out late Q3 I believe.
Right now Acer is focused more on their XB270HU monitor, we will probably hear more about this model in about 2 months when things have died down from their current impending release.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'd wait. But it's not like the Swift is trash or anything if you do cave and get one. IPS is nice and I wonder how much it would actually help with visuals.


I tried an PG278Q (the swift) after using the flat screen LG 34" 3440 x 1440. I was running both setups with 1 x 980 (I didn't have my 2nd 980 back then). While the speed of the Swift was amazing, 144hz w/ g-sync ON (never tested it with ULB or g-sync off), I could not get used to the colors and the size after using the LG 34" (IPS panel) for so long. The colors on the TN looked like **** (but again, I was used to the LG for many months) and the size felt so small, I actually pulled out my tape measure and verified the diagonal width thinking maybe somehow I had accidentally gotten the worlds only 24" prototype Swift by mistake!

Again, the speed WAS awesome in games. WarThunder and BF4 NEVER felt so smooth on my LG, and that was with only 1 x GTX 980. I would love to have seen it with the 2 x 980s I have now. BUT once you get used to the IPS colors and the 34" 3440 x1440, it's really hard to step down to TN colors and 27".

I really really really hope this new Acer turns out to be "real"


----------



## Waro

Can someone tell me how to calculate the needed bandwidth? I'm wondering if DP 1.2 is capable of 3440x1440 @144 Hz or we'll have to wait for DP 1.3.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Can someone tell me how to calculate the needed bandwidth? I'm wondering if DP 1.2 is capable of 3440x1440 @144 Hz or we'll have to wait for DP 1.3.


Barely capable since it basically hits the limit, someone else posted before that DP 1.2 supports up to 145 Hz @ 3440x1440. Can't find the exact post now though.

Even if the monitor ends up being 3440x1440 @ 120 Hz I won't mind anyway.


----------



## Elmy

Hopefully they make a Freesync version of this too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> How does the Build quality compare to Asus or Samsung monitors though ?


Generally worse, but on a panel of this spec, really wouldn't bother me. You hardly grab your monitor all that often









Do we have a lead time on these? Really interested and have been talking myself out of the LG 34UC97-S


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Generally worse, but on a panel of this spec, really wouldn't bother me. You hardly grab your monitor all that often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have a lead time on these? Really interested and have been talking myself out of the LG 34UC97-S


I've heard late Q2 or Q3. I'm also very anxious to get one of these.


----------



## DNMock

So since Titan-X has only Display Port 1.2, does that mean this monitor (assuming Q2/Q3 launch) will work with a single DP 1.2?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> So since Titan-X has only Display Port 1.2, does that mean this monitor (assuming Q2/Q3 launch) will work with a single DP 1.2?


Yes. The total bandwidth of this, assuming it is 144hz + 3440x1440p, would sneak just under the 17.28 Gbit/s bandwidth limit of DP 1.2, at something like 17.12~ Gbit/s...I forget the exact number, and i'm too lazy to do the math again, but yeah...it should work just fine.


----------



## Neon Lights

As long as it is not a VA panel, it is not interesting for me. Anyone who plays seriously does not need super good color accuracy, the really important thing is contrast ratio.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> As long as it is not a VA panel, it is not interesting for me. Anyone who plays seriously does not need super good color accuracy, the really important thing is contrast ratio.


If you need to play "seriously" then why go with this type of monitor in the first place? A lower res, faster TN would be better for that.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> If you need to play "seriously" then why go with this type of monitor in the first place? A lower res, faster TN would be better for that.


Nope on the lower res. More real estate on the screen is always an advantage.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Nope on the lower res. More real estate on the screen is always an advantage.


If you have the GPU horsepower then sure, but for competitive, 144hz would have a bigger impact than more res.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> If you have the GPU horsepower then sure, but for competitive, 144hz would have a bigger impact than more res.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-GDM-FW900-24-Largest-crt-computer-monitor-gaming-color-correction-/231490629326

For competitive any refresh rate limit is undesirable. But competitive gaming isn't the topic. We're just talking "serious".

Cuz gaming... Very serious business son...


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> If you need to play "seriously" then why go with this type of monitor in the first place? A lower res, faster TN would be better for that.


Well I am using an Eizo FG2421 which has the best contrast ratio on the market (it has an MVA panel) and has "240Hz" (120Hz+Strobing Backlight) and also almost no motion blur. I would only buy a new monitor if has the same features but a higher resolution.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> That is why right now I am sort of torn. I agree that 4k is not really ready, I have one here that I am trying out ... I tried 980 sli, and 290x 8gb xfire and have 3 way sli original titans highly overclocked coming in next week to try... and am open to 1 or 2 of titan x/390x but ... multi card is kina troublesome and not necessarily as smooth as single card at equal frame-rate or even lower frame-rate. Mostly 4K does not have fast panels yet or at least the scalars to drive them nor DP 1.3 so for now I think my options are:
> 
> 1: Keep my 120hz 1080p in portrait, effectively 6 million pixels ... fast screens but those bezels and huge footprint.
> 
> or
> 
> 2: sell em for a lot less than I bought them for LOL and get
> 
> a single 1440p IPS 120/144 g/freesync monitor/ this one here!
> 
> either way knowing that a great 4k panel possibly OLED (I hope) will be here before I know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


The only cards IMO that are legit 4k ready is a Titan X SLI config, although I have no doubts that the 390x is going to also be a beast at this resolution. I've had multi GPU configs with every Nvidia release going back to the 580. Even with my Tri-SLI Titan Black setup 4k was a bit troublesome and I'm sure using 3 cards and all the issues that brings didn't help. With the Titan X SLI setup every game I've tried maxed out at 4k w/ AA has been 60fps+, except for Assassin's Creed Unity. And that is around the 45fps mark on Ultra High settings + AA.

They are the real deal. If they can eat up 4k like this then any other resolution is going to be extra gravy. Just depends if you want to come off of $2,000+ to experience it


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> If you have the GPU horsepower then sure, but for competitive, 144hz would have a bigger impact than more res.


Unless your vision is starting to suffer. I find bigger reso and bigger monitor to be as helpful as the jump from 60hz to 144hz. The only games I really need above 60hz for are shooters (and with my gameboard not working anymore(and this terrible orbweaver being my only option)....I find I have little interest in playing them.

Also I think it comes down to the type of game you are playing competitively. I don't see 144hz helping me with getting gladiator or in any MOBA etc. the list can go on.
The only genre that really benefits are first person competitive shooters and since no modern title exists that provides the quality for competitive play it seems more like planning for a theoretical future FPS that will be competitive. If you like CS etc. cool but I don't so to me this is way more spicy than the ACER 27 inch 144hz or the very terrible ROG SWIFT.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> As long as it is not a VA panel, it is not interesting for me. Anyone who plays seriously does not need super good color accuracy, the really important thing is contrast ratio.


"serious" players also wouldnt use VA since it is the slowest of all major panel types. In order of motion clarity we have: TN, then IPS, then VA. Yes the image quality is very nice, the best IMO, but it just isnt a gaming type panel, its a movie watching panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-GDM-FW900-24-Largest-crt-computer-monitor-gaming-color-correction-/231490629326


Hey I have one of those! I love it, using [email protected] is really impressive motion clarity. But I am just too used to LCDs now and the CRT seems to blurry. I also had to give it up because of lack of desk space in apartments







It is sad though that LCD tech is just barely getting back to what this CRT was capable of over 15 years ago.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> "serious" players also wouldnt use VA since it is the slowest of all major panel types. In order of motion clarity we have: TN, then IPS, then VA. Yes the image quality is very nice, the best IMO, but it just isnt a gaming type panel, its a movie watching panel.
> Hey I have one of those! I love it, using [email protected] is really impressive motion clarity. But I am just too used to LCDs now and the CRT seems to blurry. I also had to give it up because of lack of desk space in apartments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad though that LCD tech is just barely getting back to what this CRT was capable of over 15 years ago.


This is what puts me off the Samsung curved panel, but otherwise looks like a good monitor.

I don't know, as a gamer, not even a semi pro one - moving away from the Swift is a really tough choice. The people looking at the IPS Predator laugh at it for being a TN (more being naive than anything else) but it is the perfect gaming monitor.


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> "serious" players also wouldnt use VA since it is the slowest of all major panel types. In order of motion clarity we have: TN, then IPS, then VA. Yes the image quality is very nice, the best IMO, but it just isnt a gaming type panel, its a movie watching panel.


That might be true, but the Eizo FG2421 which I am using uses strobing sacklight.


----------



## Wiz766

Man, when is this thing coming out


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> That might be true, but the Eizo FG2421 which I am using uses *strobing sacklight*.




I had to google it... I HAD TO....


----------



## Neon Lights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> 
> 
> I had to google it... I HAD TO....


Yeah see no motion blur right?


----------



## moogleslam

I just discovered this monitor today! Wow, my dream monitor (until VR takes over everything)! Still reading through this thread - only on post #100, but some thoughts/questions so far:

I don't really care what the panel type is - TN, IPS, VA, whatever - all are fine because I don't have a very finely tuned eye for colors, backlight bleed, glow, discoloration at edges, etc, but I do appreciate the aspect ratio, the resolution, the size, the refresh rate, and g-sync (and no stutter, input lag, and tearing). As a sim racer, this aspect ratio is perfect, because I'll probably be able to see my side mirrors for once, and without the headaches of dealing with triple monitors.

I have a few questions regarding this monitor vs my ROG Swift:

1. Am I right in thinking the Predator will have an identical vertical viewing height to my Swift? I just don't want to lose out on any vertical real estate.

2. I don't have any experience with aftermarket monitor stands, but one of my favorite things about the Swift was how high the monitor stand would allow the monitor to go. It doesn't look like the Predator is going to deliver in that regard, so are there some good options out there for replacing the stock stand with a Swift comparable one?

3. One marketable feature of the Swift was the 1ms response time. Is this important, and is the Predator likely to match or come close? Perhaps this is the one reason I should care about the panel type?

Thanks


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> I just discovered this monitor today! Wow, my dream monitor (until VR takes over everything)! Still reading through this thread - only on post #100, but some thoughts/questions so far:
> 
> I don't really care what the panel type is - TN, IPS, VA, whatever - all are fine because I don't have a very finely tuned eye for colors, backlight bleed, glow, discoloration at edges, etc, but I do appreciate the aspect ratio, the resolution, the size, the refresh rate, and g-sync (and no stutter, input lag, and tearing). As a sim racer, this aspect ratio is perfect, because I'll probably be able to see my side mirrors for once, and without the headaches of dealing with triple monitors.
> 
> I have a few of questions regarding this monitor vs my ROG Swift:
> 
> 1. Am I right in thinking the Predator will have an identical vertical viewing height to my Swift? I just don't want to lose out on any vertical real estate.
> 
> 2. I don't have any experience with aftermarket monitor stands, but one of my favorite things about the Swift was how high the monitor stand would allow the monitor to go. It doesn't look like the Predator is going to deliver in that regard, so are there some good options out there for replacing the stock stand with a Swift comparable one?
> 
> 3. One marketable feature of the Swift was the 1ms response time. Is this important, and is the Predator likely to match or come close? Perhaps this is the one reason I should care about the panel type?
> 
> Thanks


1) The monitor is not out yet and nobody has actually seen it so it's impossible to answer that kind of question right now. But if we look at the newly released Acer XB270HU monitor it should have it. That monitor is like the "little brother" of this one, a 2560x1440 27'' IPS-type panel with gsync.

2) As I mentioned in #1 there aren't really any specifics, anyway, in regard to a replace option I won't answer since I never looked into that either. Someone else might have more details on it.

3) No, it will never have 1ms response time, that's for sure. The Swift is a TN panel while this is supposed to be an IPS-type one, if it is indeed an IPS-type one the response time will be higher. If I recall right the "little brother" of this screen, the acer XB270HU, has an IPS panel and should have a ~5-6ms response time which is actually extremely good for an IPS-type panel (need to double-check the review to confirm it, I'm going by memory right now). As you'll read in this thread however there are some that say this screen will have a TN panel instead, if it ends up having a TN one the response time might indeed be as fast as the Swift.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> 1) The monitor is not out yet and nobody has actually seen it so it's impossible to answer that kind of question right now. But if we look at the newly released Acer XB270HU monitor it should have it. That monitor is like the "little brother" of this one, a 2560x1440 27'' IPS-type panel with gsync.
> 
> 2) As I mentioned in #1 there aren't really any specifics, anyway, in regard to a replace option I won't answer since I never looked into that either. Someone else might have more details on it.
> 
> 3) No, it will never have 1ms response time, that's for sure. The Swift is a TN panel while this is supposed to be an IPS-type one, if it is indeed an IPS-type one the response time will be higher. If I recall right the "little brother" of this screen, the acer XB270HU, has an IPS panel and should have a ~5-6ms response time which is actually extremely good for an IPS-type panel (need to double-check the review to confirm it, I'm going by memory right now). As you'll read in this thread however there are some that say this screen will have a TN panel instead, if it ends up having a TN one the response time might indeed be as fast as the Swift.


To add to this:

1. The monitor will be about the same height more or less, just much wider. Your Swift will look like a square in comparison once you're used to the new one.

2. As long as the Predator 34" has a VESA compatible mount, you will have MANY options.

3. We don't know for sure if this monitor is IPS quite yet. If it is indeed TN, I would assume it will have a 1 or (worst case) 2 ms pixel response time.


----------



## jerrolds

If its IPS/PLS ...its going to be an expensive upgrade cycle for me. 34" Ultra Wide and probably a 390/390X to drive it.


----------



## pzyko80

Acer will own the majority of my bank acct when this releases... MY POOR WALLET


----------



## Shadowarez

Ever since I first heard of this beast I been saving $200 off each pay iv saved nearly $2600 just by doing that now I'll need to save alot more for a Titan X or wait a lil bit for 980's to come down under the $750 mark. So I can grab 2.


----------



## Alexious

Just wanted to report that I've tried to contact Acer about news on this product but they had nothing to comment.


----------



## stryker7314

Need this monitor in my life, the swift is getting long in the tooth.


----------



## subyman

FWIW, the measurement in screen space is:

27" 16:9: 23.4" x 13.2"
34" 21:9: 31.3" x 13.3"

So the 34" is slightly taller and much wider than a normal 27" 1440p monitor.


----------



## Hawk777th

I see this a being TN or else the price will be astronomical. The LG Dell Ultrawides 21:9 are already $1100-1200 so figure + some for IPS fast panel and +200 for gsync this thing would be $1500+ easy.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I see this a being TN or else the price will be astronomical. The LG Dell Ultrawides 21:9 are already $1100-1200 so figure + some for IPS fast panel and +200 for gsync this thing would be $1500+ easy.


I hope it isnt more than 1600...that is my limit...I think. Hahaha


----------



## OP20

Acer has a forum for people who want to express opinions and ideas with them. They seem to be fairly responsive as well.
http://community.acer.com/t5/ideas/v2/ideaexchangepage/blog-id/Acer


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I see this a being TN or else the price will be astronomical. The LG Dell Ultrawides 21:9 are already $1100-1200 so figure + some for IPS fast panel and +200 for gsync this thing would be $1500+ easy.


I'm still thinking it's gonna be in the $1199 range in the US. We'll see...


----------



## jerrolds

Man..never thought id consider spending more than $1000 on a monitor...most i ever spent was $750 on a 17" 4:3 LCD back in 2003


----------



## moogleslam

I still think I was crazy to spend $800 on my Swift, and now I'm thinking about this.... which could be as much as double that?!?!?! What has happened to me.... and will my wife ever find out?


----------



## Thetbrett

so, 2000 here in Oz i would say. I'm saying that so if it comes in at 1500...bargain!


----------



## romanlegion13th

i was thinking of getting this but not alot of game support it
so totally put me off
think im going to wait for a 34inc normal size monitor at lesed all games will be playable on it


----------



## xenophobe

A lot of games don't support 21:9, but you would probably be surprised how many actually do.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> A lot of games don't support 21:9, but you would probably be surprised how many actually do.


On a monitor like this, if the game doesn't support the 21:9 aspect ratio, wouldn't you just get the old "widescreen" effect, only instead of black bars on the top and bottom, have black bars on the sides?


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> On a monitor like this, if the game doesn't support the 21:9 aspect ratio, wouldn't you just get the old "widescreen" effect, only instead of black bars on the top and bottom, have black bars on the sides?


Well, there can be all sorts of weirdness... some games don't directly support it but can be configured with Flawless Widescreen, some games just won't display HUD or dialogue popups correctly, overlap, partially offscreen, etc... some games you need to play in windowed mode or they'll stretch 21:9 which looks absolutely horrid, a few games just will stretch with no way to play windowed mode making them unplayable.

If you own a 21:9, you find yourself checking forums to make sure you have 21:9 support before buying a game.

Most newer titles support it just fine though. It's really amazing when they do. Many titles that support 21:9 only have 16:9 cutscenes and menus sometimes... and even a game that fully supports 21:9 might have minor visual problems that don't really affect anything, just aren't very flattering... menus in 16:9, cutscenes with added letterbox....

So yeah, sometimes *any particular game* may not work as intended. So there is a sizable list of cons. But once you get that ultra wide gaming experience, it really makes the slight fuss worthwhile.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Well, there can be all sorts of weirdness... some games don't directly support it but can be configured with Flawless Widescreen, some games just won't display HUD or dialogue popups correctly, overlap, partially offscreen, etc... some games you need to play in windowed mode or they'll stretch 21:9 which looks absolutely horrid, a few games just will stretch with no way to play windowed mode making them unplayable.
> 
> If you own a 21:9, you find yourself checking forums to make sure you have 21:9 support before buying a game.
> 
> Most newer titles support it just fine though. It's really amazing when they do. Many titles that support 21:9 only have 16:9 cutscenes and menus sometimes... and even a game that fully supports 21:9 might have minor visual problems that don't really affect anything, just aren't very flattering... menus in 16:9, cutscenes with added letterbox....
> 
> So yeah, sometimes *any particular game* may not work as intended. So there is a sizable list of cons. But once you get that ultra wide gaming experience, it really makes the slight fuss worthwhile.


Cool, thanks for the info. This monitor looks really impressive, but I've never really seen, much less owned a monitor with a 21:9 ratio.

Sounds like it's worth the hassle though, much thanks


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Cool, thanks for the info. This monitor looks really impressive, but I've never really seen, much less owned a monitor with a 21:9 ratio.
> 
> Sounds like it's worth the hassle though, much thanks


No problem! Even though I think it's one of the best computer upgrade I've ever had, there are a few real drawbacks that some people might not be able to get past. 16:9 movies look so small, but 2.35:1 content, like most wide screen movies are absolutely huge.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> On a monitor like this, if the game doesn't support the 21:9 aspect ratio, wouldn't you just get the old "widescreen" effect, only instead of black bars on the top and bottom, have black bars on the sides?


If that is how you have your graphics card set up then yes you would. Or you can stretch the image to fill up the whole screen. In the control panel (at least on Nvidia but I think AMD too) you can select stretch to panel size, no scaling, or scale but maintain aspect ratio. That last option (or the no scaling) would give you black bars on the sides when a non 21:9 resolution is used.


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> On a monitor like this, if the game doesn't support the 21:9 aspect ratio, wouldn't you just get the old "widescreen" effect, only instead of black bars on the top and bottom, have black bars on the sides?


It would behave like this at least with Radeon cards, theres an option to use "centered" timings - which seems to center the scaled graphics. It would be possible to stretch the image over the full screen using "Scale image to full panel size" option.

Im sure theres similar behaviour for nvidia cards


----------



## Thoth420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Well, there can be all sorts of weirdness... some games don't directly support it but can be configured with Flawless Widescreen, some games just won't display HUD or dialogue popups correctly, overlap, partially offscreen, etc... some games you need to play in windowed mode or they'll stretch 21:9 which looks absolutely horrid, a few games just will stretch with no way to play windowed mode making them unplayable.
> 
> If you own a 21:9, you find yourself checking forums to make sure you have 21:9 support before buying a game.
> 
> Most newer titles support it just fine though. It's really amazing when they do. Many titles that support 21:9 only have 16:9 cutscenes and menus sometimes... and even a game that fully supports 21:9 might have minor visual problems that don't really affect anything, just aren't very flattering... menus in 16:9, cutscenes with added letterbox....
> 
> So yeah, sometimes *any particular game* may not work as intended. So there is a sizable list of cons. But once you get that ultra wide gaming experience, it really makes the slight fuss worthwhile.






Also thanks for the info I have never had a monitor with an aspect ratio that would be considered not a norm. My favorite game is DX GOTY modified with New Vision for Higher Reso so it would be terrible if I couldn't play that in all it's never intended glory like I am now. REP


----------



## Hawk777th

I have been using 21:9 and its awesome I will never go back to 16:9 etc. The extra width makes a huge difference in immersion in games. Driving and flight sims its worlds of difference. Most games support it properly excluding the odd console port. Going forward I think it will have a large following if the monitors get cheap enough.


----------



## degenn

It's rather strange how many of you are so pumped to immediately buy this monitor, and claiming that it's the perfect monitor for you, when you don't even know what panel type it is, what refresh rate it is, what the pixel response times are, what the price is, etc. All you know is it's 34" 21:9 and has G-Sync. I myself require a little more information.... still waiting for details on what exactly this thing is before I even think about getting my hopes up.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> It's rather strange how many of you are so pumped to immediately buy this monitor, and claiming that it's the perfect monitor for you, when you don't even know what panel type it is, what refresh rate it is, what the pixel response times are, what the price is, etc. All you know is it's 34" 21:9 and has G-Sync. I myself require a little more information.... still waiting for details on what exactly this thing is before I even think about getting my hopes up.


Word also says it's an IPS screen, like the one on the XB270HU. It has a 144hz native refresh rate along all the goodies you mentioned. These are all rumors of couse, but it's all we have. Based on similar screens we know it will be at least 1300USD. It will be a complete suprise it it ends up costing a dime less. To some of us, yes this may be the ultimate monitor BASED on the RUMORED specs.


----------



## aweir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanardi*
> 
> WOW terrible backlight bleed, crap IPS glow, ripoff G-Sync and dead pixels in 21:9 format with 3440x1440 resolution and for only 1000+ USD.
> I was waiting for something like this since 2000.


I agree. Prices are astronomically high for what you are actually getting.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Word also says it's an IPS screen, like the one on the XB270HU. It has a 144hz native refresh rate along all the goodies you mentioned. These are all rumors of couse, but it's all we have. Based on similar screens we know it will be at least 1300USD. It will be a complete suprise it it ends up costing a dime less. To some of us, yes this may be the ultimate monitor BASED on the RUMORED specs.


The actual rumor is it is suppose to be TN, we are just hoping that it will have the same panel as the XB270HU. If it does i will be selling the 27in Predator(that i purchased but havent even got in yet).


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The actual rumor is it is suppose to be TN, we are just hoping that it will have the same panel as the XB270HU. If it does i will be selling the 27in Predator(that i purchased but havent even got in yet).


I could have sworn it said IPS at one point. lol

Yes, I'll sell the 27inch as well if this ends up having the same panel. I don't see why it wouldn't, but its best to wait and see.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

There hasn't been any word on if it's going to be IPS or TN. The original source that TFT Central pulled from didn't even indicate that it's going to be 3840x1440. TFT central just assumed it's going to be 1440p and not 1080p.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> There hasn't been any word on if it's going to be IPS or TN. The original source that TFT Central pulled from didn't even indicate that it's going to be 3840x1440. TFT central just assumed it's going to be 1440p and not 1080p.


All the 1080P 21:9 monitors out there are 29", not 34". I'm pretty sure the 3440x1440 res has been confirmed by Acer and is not a rumor. The only thing we're not sure about is the panel type and the price.


----------



## paulerxx

Did they mention the price anywhere?


----------



## zanardi

There are 34" 2560x1080 monitors like this:
http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34UM65-P-ultrawide-monitor


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanardi*
> 
> There are 34" 2560x1080 monitors like this:
> http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34UM65-P-ultrawide-monitor


Nice find, that does appear to be 1080P and 34"!


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The only thing we're not sure about is the panel type and the price.


We don't know the refresh rate (rumored 144hz not confirmed) or the pixel response times, either. This thing could be a 60hz G-Sync panel for all we know.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> All the 1080P 21:9 monitors out there are 29", not 34". I'm pretty sure the 3440x1440 res has been confirmed by Acer and is not a rumor. The only thing we're not sure about is the panel type and the price.


Not quite. Look at the LG 34UM67. It's a 34 inch 1080p panel.


----------



## romanlegion13th

yeah but if you get the black bars then kinda pointless having the 34inc
why cant we just have 34inc 1440p normal display size?


----------



## xioros

Well, IF Acer is making it a 3440x1440 @120/144 Hz I'm already sold. IPS would be a great addition though.


----------



## CallsignVega

I highly doubt Acer would attempt a 34" 21:9 1080p monitor. That would be epic failure. I give this monitor a 80% chance of being IPS/VA 3440x1440.


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I highly doubt Acer would attempt a 34" 21:9 1080p monitor. That would be epic failure. I give this monitor a 80% chance of being IPS/VA 3440x1440.


VA would probably be the more logical choice, no?


----------



## jerrolds

At the rumored price range (>$1000USD) The only way this would be enough of an upgrade for me is if it was IPS/VA/Not TN. ULMB would be nice - but not quite enough if it was TN i think.


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> At the rumored price range (>$1000USD) The only way this would be enough of an upgrade for me is if it was IPS/VA/Not TN. ULMB would be nice - but not quite enough if it was TN i think.


And ULMB doesn't work with GSync, right?


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> And ULMB doesn't work with GSync, right?


Afaik, no - it does not. But i think G/Freesync work best at low refresh rates since higher refresh kind of combats it - i dont really notice tearing at 120hz. In older games like Bioshock or Left For Dead i do since its trying to render at 300fps+ but using a frame limiter and its fine.

Strobbing really helps with clarity tho. I had a lightboosted Benq monitor a couple years ago but returned it after a week because it just looked so bad beside my 120hz QNIX.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> Afaik, no - it does not. But i think G/Freesync work best at low refresh rates since higher refresh kind of combats it - i dont really notice tearing at 120hz. In older games like Bioshock or Left For Dead i do since its trying to render at 300fps+ but using a frame limiter and its fine.
> 
> Strobbing really helps with clarity tho. I had a lightboosted Benq monitor a couple years ago but returned it after a week because it just looked so bad beside my 120hz QNIX.


Freesync doesnt work at all at lower refresh rates. Below the min specified (usually 40Hz or even higher) Freesync is disabled and it works like any normal monitor. That is where GSync works great though, because the module gives the monitor the ability to double or quadruple the frames and Hz when you get too low to provide a smooth experience still. Freesync can never do that because it has no special module with RAM to buffer things or logic to smooth transitions between the refresh rate doubling thresholds. Freesync really only works well in the medium-high to high refresh rates, it is worthless anywhere else.


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> Afaik, no - it does not. But i think G/Freesync work best at low refresh rates since higher refresh kind of combats it - i dont really notice tearing at 120hz. In older games like Bioshock or Left For Dead i do since its trying to render at 300fps+ but using a frame limiter and its fine.
> 
> Strobbing really helps with clarity tho. I had a lightboosted Benq monitor a couple years ago but returned it after a week because it just looked so bad beside my 120hz QNIX.
> 
> 
> 
> Freesync doesnt work at all at lower refresh rates. Below the min specified (usually 40Hz or even higher) Freesync is disabled and it works like any normal monitor. That is where GSync works great though, because the module gives the monitor the ability to double or quadruple the frames and Hz when you get too low to provide a smooth experience still. Freesync can never do that because it has no special module with RAM to buffer things or logic to smooth transitions between the refresh rate doubling thresholds. Freesync really only works well in the medium-high to high refresh rates, it is worthless anywhere else.
Click to expand...

The Adaptive Sync spec allows as low as 9Hz (compared to 30Hz on GSync) if I'm not mistaken. The current monitor manufacturers are to blame for the high minimum rates, not AMD FreeSync.
That said, FreeSync is still in it's early stages. GSync had time to mature and so will FreeSync over time.

Get your facts straight before you start bragging like a fanboy.

Also, I'm guessing you read the article of Nvidia on how their tech is better? I must agree, in it's current state it definitely is.

You do however ignore that most of AMD's FreeSync tech will be improved trough drivers and firmware upgrades. Noting how Nvidia has been dealing in the past, I wouldn't be surprised if they showed up with a $200 G-Sync 2.0 kit. Only time will tell.

BOTH technologies are still not matured. Wait for Gsync to fix the problems below 30Hz and wait for AMD FreeSync to fully mature. Then go buy your monitor, unless you really can't wait or have a lot of money to burn.

And no, I'm not an AMD fanboy. Note the GTX 780 Ti in my main rig.

Here's AMD's comparison (take it with a grain of salt for now)


----------



## -terabyte-

AMD's comparison is just marketing. For instance the G-sync module does NOT have a licensing fee as far as I know. It is true that the g-sync scaler module itself has a cost but that's all they pay: the cost of the module itself, it does not have any fees or royalties attached. They simply purchase the module instead of using another scaler.

It is also true that it can go as low as 9Hz but that means nothing unless the technology can support it, I'm sure G-sync would be able to do the same as long as the panels support it. As for the max refresh 144 seems good enough to me, not to mention that the current panels technology is not up there yet (at least for IPS panels, 4K, etc).


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I highly doubt Acer would attempt a 34" 21:9 1080p monitor. That would be epic failure. I give this monitor a 80% chance of being IPS/VA 3440x1440.


I think it's VERY likely to be IPS, a la the LG 34" curved monitor:

http://www.lg.com/uk/monitors/lg-34UC97

Acer just needs to work their magic with the electronics side, like they did with the 27".


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> The Adaptive Sync spec allows as low as 9Hz (compared to 30Hz on GSync) if I'm not mistaken. The current monitor manufacturers are to blame for the high minimum rates, not AMD FreeSync.
> That said, FreeSync is still in it's early stages. GSync had time to mature and so will FreeSync over time.
> 
> Get your facts straight before you start bragging like a fanboy.
> 
> Also, I'm guessing you read the article of Nvidia on how their tech is better? I must agree, in it's current state it definitely is.
> 
> You do however ignore that most of AMD's FreeSync tech will be improved trough drivers and firmware upgrades. Noting how Nvidia has been dealing in the past, I wouldn't be surprised if they showed up with a $200 G-Sync 2.0 kit. Only time will tell.
> 
> BOTH technologies are still not matured. Wait for Gsync to fix the problems below 30Hz and wait for AMD FreeSync to fully mature. Then go buy your monitor, unless you really can't wait or have a lot of money to burn.
> 
> And no, I'm not an AMD fanboy. Note the GTX 780 Ti in my main rig.
> 
> Here's AMD's comparison (take it with a grain of salt for now)


And you should stop flaming people for no reason and brag about how you know so much when you are clearly mistaken yourself. Not sure why you keep using the word fanboy so much in your posts.

FYI, the tech may officially state 9Hz min frequency, but that has nothing to do with what the tech actually works like. The tech is limited entirely by the panel's min frequency, AMD just doesnt limit it themselves independent of that. Most panels cap out around 40Hz or a little lower, and when Freesync hits that cap it locks the panel into it's min frequency and then stops functioning entirely below that with syncing the refresh to the FPS. That isn't some "trying to paint it badly",. that is a simple statement of how the technology functions and was designed. To claim anything else is ignorance. GSync on the other hand states a min frequency of 30Hz, but that is not really true either. It has been scientifically tested and proven that GSync works far lower, into the teen's, and paces frames properly down that low and maintains a proportionally sync'ed refresh rate. Again, simply stating how it works. Not sure why you are so against proven facts...


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Did they mention the price anywhere?


Rumored price i saw was $1499

Rumored specs are 3440 x 1440 --144 hz -- 5 ms response time -- Gsync -- IPS

How much is true and how much is false who knows.

Ignore the lush....


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Did they mention the price anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Rumored price i saw was $1499
> 
> Rumored specs are 3440 x 1440 --144 hz -- 5 ms response time -- Gsync -- IPS
> 
> How much is true and how much is false who knows.
Click to expand...

Source on that?

I haven't seen ANYTHING posted about those specs.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Source on that?
> 
> I haven't seen ANYTHING posted about those specs.


Hell of course I can't find the page I read that on. Not that it's really relevant, it's all rumors to begin with. I know it wasn't a major site. lemme look through my search history and see if I can hunt it down again.

edit: found it and wow, I was drunk...

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/01/24/acer-34-curved-ipsgsync144hz-monitor-xr341ck/

Those numbers were listed in that link, but as examples lol.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

See, as far as I can tell, the news first broke on January 22nd by TFT Central. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/32.htm#acer_xr341ck
Quote:


> Acer are set to release a couple of new gaming screens later this year in a large curved 34" size, and 21:9 ultra-wide format. There are *apparently going to be two versions offered* although we've not got the full spec or clarification of the differences yet. We know one model will be the XR341CK which *we believe* to have a 3440 x 1440 resolution. There is apparently going to be *a 144Hz + G-sync and a non-G-sync option* available although we're not sure of the product name differences. We haven't got confirmation of the panel technology being used either yet and product specs are still being finalised. *There is suggestion from the information that we've seen that there will be a lower res 2560 x 1080 version as well, but again we're not sure of the details yet.* More on these as we get them, but we're sure the thought of a 34" curved ultra-wide screen with 3440 x 1440, 144Hz refresh rate and G-sync is bound to be of interest to a lot of readers. Let's hope that's all true and works out.


I don't know but I read that as totally, TFT Central is assuming the 34 inch is 1440p but they KNOW that there is going to be a 2560x1080 version in the works. *IF* there is a 34 inch 2560x1080 version in the works along side a 3840x1440 version *AND* a g-sync version and a non-gsync version, my money is that

1) 2560x1080 34 inch version is the g-sync enabled "gaming" panel 144 Hz
2) 3840x1440 34 inch is the non g-sync panel 60 Hz

Every other article seems to echo the original TFT Central article, even copying the image that they provided.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Every other article seems to echo the original TFT Central article, even copying the image that they provided.


This.

No new real info has been put there on this DreamScreen


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> See, as far as I can tell, the news first broke on January 22nd by TFT Central. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/32.htm#acer_xr341ck
> I don't know but I read that as totally, TFT Central is assuming the 34 inch is 1440p but they KNOW that there is going to be a 2560x1080 version in the works. *IF* there is a 34 inch 2560x1080 version in the works along side a 3840x1440 version *AND* a g-sync version and a non-gsync version, my money is that
> 
> 1) 2560x1080 34 inch version is the g-sync enabled "gaming" panel 144 Hz
> 2) 3840x1440 34 inch is the non g-sync panel 60 Hz
> 
> Every other article seems to echo the original TFT Central article, even copying the image that they provided.


I said they same thing about 8 pages back. We are hoping for the best but will likely be fed the lower res G-sync version.


----------



## YamiJustin

is this IPS?


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> is this IPS?


That is the BIG question bro.


----------



## Nnimrod

Been talking crap about monitors not being enticing to me for like 2-3 years. Saying "Wake me up when we've got [essentially this screen from Acer]"

Dying to know if it's TN or something better...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> That is the BIG question bro.


Well, let's look at some facts:

- The just released Acer Predator 27" is IPS + 144 + G-Sync.

- Existing 34" curved 3440x1440 21:9 monitors from LG, Samsung, Dell and now even HP (34c model) are all IPS, albeit all 60 Hz.

IMHO, there is an 80% chance this is IPS. I just don't think they're gonna go back to TN with this.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, let's look at some facts:
> 
> - The just released Acer Predator 27" is IPS + 144 + G-Sync.
> 
> - Existing 34" curved 3440x1440 21:9 monitors from LG, Samsung, Dell and now even HP (34c model) are all IPS, albeit all 60 Hz.
> 
> IMHO, there is an 80% chance this is IPS. I just don't think they're gonna go back to TN with this.


The Colour shift would be unbearable if it's TN. The 34" will be 60hz gsync . No way will it be 144hz maybe the 2560x1080p model. they are taking way to long to release it. How many would they have sold if it was already out. Something better will be out by the time it's released.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a 144hz IPS. Or it will be when it arrives


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a 144hz IPS. Or it will be when it arrives












What makes you so positive?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a 144hz IPS. Or it will be when it arrives


Is there any 144hz 1080p IPS monitors on the market? If not then this Predator will certainly not be IPS and do 144hz in an ultra wide curved panel.

Put me on record! Im calling it now!

ACER 29" 2560 x 1080p 144hz TN G-Sync
ACER 34" 3440 x 1440p 60HZ IPS G-Sync
40" IPS G-Sync Curved monitor March next year.

Any more than these three versions is a bonus, but this is reality!

Please correct me if you have any more info.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

The ASUS MG279Q is going to be a 144hz 1440p 27 inch IPS panel with FreeSync coming out sometime during or after Computex. 144hz IPS panels will exist in the very near future. As much as I want this to be the 34 inch 144hz IPS panel, I just don't see that happening since we've seen LG come out with a 144hz 34 inch 1080p panel already.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> ACER 34" 3440 x 1440p 60HZ IPS G-Sync
> 
> Please correct me if you have any more info.


The final debate is pretty much TN vs. IPS at this point. 34" + 144 Hz + G-Sync is more than a rumor now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The ASUS MG279Q is going to be a 144hz 1440p 27 inch IPS panel with FreeSync coming out sometime during or after Computex. *144hz IPS panels will exist in the very near future.* As much as I want this to be the 34 inch 144hz IPS panel, I just don't see that happening since we've seen LG come out with a 144hz 34 inch 1080p panel already.


The future is NOW. Many people have and are using the Predator 27" as we speak: 27" 1440P + IPS + 144 Hz + G-Sync.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Is there any 144hz 1080p IPS monitors on the market? If not then this Predator will certainly not be IPS and do 144hz in an ultra wide curved panel.
> 
> Put me on record! Im calling it now!
> 
> ACER 29" 2560 x 1080p 144hz TN G-Sync
> ACER 34" 3440 x 1440p 60HZ IPS G-Sync
> 40" IPS G-Sync Curved monitor March next year.
> 
> Any more than these three versions is a bonus, but this is reality!
> 
> Please correct me if you have any more info.


er, well the Predator which is available now is 144hz IPS 1440p. You must have been away for awhile









There's nothing extravagant about having an IPS for gaming anyway, people need to educate themselves on the differences. I can't even stand my 34" curved IPS because the backlight bleed is horrendous when playing Elite, even after cal.


----------



## Waro

Maybe they use the VA panel Samsung is using in their 34" 21:9 monitor. I hope so, because I neither want IPS glow nor massive backlight bleeding.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Maybe they use the VA panel Samsung is using in their 34" 21:9 monitor. I hope so, because I neither want IPS glow nor massive backlight bleeding.


But VA is also prone to ghosting.
Always a tradeoff. :/


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Maybe they use the VA panel Samsung is using in their 34" 21:9 monitor. I hope so, because I neither want IPS glow nor massive backlight bleeding.


Backlight bleed would not be from panel type used, but monitor frame design and QC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> But VA is also prone to ghosting.
> Always a tradeoff. :/


That is because VA is the slowest of the major panel types. If someone were to create a new panel that refreshes faster then ghosting would not be a problem. While there is not a panel like that yet, it is possible. AUO just proved you can make an IPS type that is capable of proper 144Hz with no artifacting, so someone could figure out a way to do it with VA too.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> er, well the Predator which is available now is 144hz IPS 1440p. You must have been away for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing extravagant about having an IPS for gaming anyway, people need to educate themselves on the differences. I can't even stand my 34" curved IPS because the backlight bleed is horrendous when playing Elite, even after cal.


Yep! I haven't kept up to date with my monitors. I'm disheartened because I know I wont like any monitors till DP1.3 established. Lately I've been getting stuck into VR, hdmi 2.0 and AVR's. Oh and sometime this century my Titans will arrive lol!!!


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Backlight bleed would not be from panel type used, but monitor frame design and QC.


I thought the VA pixels become that dark they don't let the light shine through, because all the monitors having problems with backlight bleeding have low black levels like IPS panels. But thats just my subjective impression.


----------



## ebduncan

Finally looks to be a worthy screen for me to buy.


----------



## xfachx

This monitor is making me go crazy!

If they could just hint at a price I could at least plan what I want to do!!!


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My attention has officially been gotten..
> 
> Acer is on fire in 2015.


Let's hope their monitors aren't on fire because it's acer lol


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> This monitor is making me go crazy!
> 
> If they could just hint at a price I could at least plan what I want to do!!!


Same boat here. I was going to swap my swift for the xb270hu, but I just can't stand that bezel and stand... I feel it isn't the best of both world's at all until this lands, so I'm going to wait and sell the swift later this year for it. I just hope this is actually IPS and maybe Acer will be nice and make it $999?









I hope for $999 but I fully expect $1249.99 with g-sync.


----------



## FreeElectron

Is this monitor confirmed IPS/VA?


----------



## Waro

No, but there is no TN panel known with 34" 21:9 and it would have massive colour shift. I think it's IPS, but there is a little chance for VA, too.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Here is some footage of a 34" 21:9 gaming and movies.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

That is glorious. Please Acer, hurry and release confirmed specs.


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> No, but there is no TN panel known with 34" 21:9 and it would have massive colour shift. I think it's IPS, but there is a little chance for VA, too.


If it wasnt curved, then i would think Acer would be more pressure to have it at IPS - but since it is curved the colorshift can be somewhat combated by it.

Hoping for IPS, but im leaning towards TN with Acer hoping that the words "curved" "144hz" "34inch" "Ultra-wide" "G-Sync" is enough to drive sales.


----------



## D749

I wish they'd release the official specs already. I'd prefer to get one of these but if it's TN then I'm going 3x XB270HU in portrait.


----------



## Thetbrett

i rekon it will be IPS or some version of it. No ones going to pay 1500 for a TN panel with those specs. I wouldn't, but if it's IPS, 34" 21:9 gsync at 1500, I will buy as soon as it's available.


----------



## mrr9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Here is some footage of a 34" 21:9 gaming and movies.


Would you recommend this over a tri monitor set-up? Did the new 34" monitor make you change your sitting distance?

I am very interested in the Acer, but It's going to be a big undertaking price wise so I'd rather have some advice. Your use of that blue sports flooring tile is genius btw.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> Would you recommend this over a tri monitor set-up? Did the new 34" monitor make you change your sitting distance?
> 
> I am very interested in the Acer, but It's going to be a big undertaking price wise so I'd rather have some advice. Your use of that blue sports flooring tile is genius btw.


At the right distance from the display you will certainly be immersed. The slight curve is just enough to wrap your field of vision in what you are doing. I have had my 34UC97 for about a week now and I love it. Completely seamless since there are no bezels to get in the way.


----------



## ladcrooks

Who make their own panels now, Sharp, LG, Samsung ..... ?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Who make their own panels now, Sharp, LG, Samsung ..... ?


LG makes panels and is most famous for their IPS displays, though the newest monitors coming out use an AU Optronics IPS panel instead. Samsung also makes their own panels in the form of MVA and PLS, MVA is a VA type panel and PLS is an IPS type panel. Sharp is making IGZO panels but I dont think anything really uses them yet, they arent quite perfected. Im sure those companies also make various TN type panels too. Panasonic also makes their own panels and were most famous for their plasmas, that unfortunately have been since discontinued. Their LCD panels in TVs do look pretty nice too though. Oh and I believe Sony still makes their own panels


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> Would you recommend this over a tri monitor set-up? Did the new 34" monitor make you change your sitting distance?
> 
> I am very interested in the Acer, but It's going to be a big undertaking price wise so I'd rather have some advice. Your use of that blue sports flooring tile is genius btw.


I sit maybe half a foot further away now. I have a pretty ergonamic seat/table/monitor positions now and feel very comfortable. This LG 34UC97 is very good! Everything is feels good. But I would sell it for a GYSNC version ASAP, then total gamer bliss!!! I recommend the 21:9 ratio, whether its LG, Dell or Acer etc.


----------



## atomicus

I bet my house this will be an IPS screen. At this stage in the game, given they've already released the XB270HU 27" G-Sync IPS 144Hz screen, it makes zero sense for them to release an inferior TN/VA panel that is no better than the LG/Samsung offerings available today. Let's not ignore the fact also that both these Acer screens carry the 'Predator' moniker... that's a big clue right there!

This monitor is still months away... they're not going to announce it tmrw and have it available next week! My guess is they're still tinkering with it, getting it right, making sure the thing actually works! Maybe that will take a bit longer because it's the first of its kind. This WILL be IPS, I call it now... and if they nail it, it will be the new king of monitors!


----------



## degenn

If its an IPS panel I very much doubt it will be 144hz. There has to be some trade-off somewhere... 34" 21:9 1440 with IPS + 144hz + GSync seems too good to be true. But hey if it happens I certainly wont be complaining!


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> If its an IPS panel I very much doubt it will be 144hz. There has to be some trade-off somewhere... 34" 21:9 1440 with IPS + 144hz + GSync seems too good to be true. But hey if it happens I certainly wont be complaining!


Why is 144Hz such a stretch to believe? They've just released a 144Hz IPS G-Sync screen in the XB270HU 27". All they need to do now is make it 34% wider. Easy!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> If its an IPS panel I very much doubt it will be 144hz. There has to be some trade-off somewhere... 34" 21:9 1440 with IPS + 144hz + GSync seems too good to be true. But hey if it happens I certainly wont be complaining!


I believe it will be all of the above. The catch is, it won't come cheap.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> Would you recommend this over a tri monitor set-up? Did the new 34" monitor make you change your sitting distance?
> 
> I am very interested in the Acer, but It's going to be a big undertaking price wise so I'd rather have some advice. Your use of that blue sports flooring tile is genius btw.


I run the Dell version of this monitor. If you want triple this is quite a bit less real estate. That being said its big enough that if you sit a normal distance away like a 24in monitor it totally fills your vision and FOV. In games you don't move the mouse nearly as much you can just move your eyes and head to look around its pretty amazing. I hate bezels so I went with this. I would personally take it over triple monitors due to no bezels and varying monitor quality between the same brand and model. The curved if you go that route is very subtle but makes it even more immersive. I love 21:9 and hope it lives a long life as its awesome for gaming and immersion. I will probably upgrade when there is a new version with 144z and Gsync.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I bet my house this will be an IPS screen. At this stage in the game, given they've already released the XB270HU 27" G-Sync IPS 144Hz screen, it makes zero sense for them to release an inferior TN/VA panel that is no better than the LG/Samsung offerings available today. Let's not ignore the fact also that both these Acer screens carry the 'Predator' moniker... that's a big clue right there!
> 
> This monitor is still months away... they're not going to announce it tmrw and have it available next week! My guess is they're still tinkering with it, getting it right, making sure the thing actually works! Maybe that will take a bit longer because it's the first of its kind. This WILL be IPS, I call it now... and if they nail it, it will be the new king of monitors!


Calling it now, going on display/officially revealed at computex, available Q4 2015, just in time for holiday buying time.


----------



## mrr9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> At the right distance from the display you will certainly be immersed. The slight curve is just enough to wrap your field of vision in what you are doing. I have had my 34UC97 for about a week now and I love it. Completely seamless since there are no bezels to get in the way.


I sit about a meter (Three feet) away from my current 27" monitor because it's fixed on the back of my table via the monitor arm. That's the right distance for me to _not_ get eye fatigue. So you recommend








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I sit maybe half a foot further away now. I have a pretty ergonamic seat/table/monitor positions now and feel very comfortable. This LG 34UC97 is very good! Everything is feels good. But I would sell it for a GYSNC version ASAP, then total gamer bliss!!! I recommend the 21:9 ratio, whether its LG, Dell or Acer etc.


Buy a monitor arm man! It improved my desk layout immensly. I keep the mic and vairous items (USB Sticks, card reader, mobile dock) below my monitor now. Plus, changing the monitor location will be easy as pie. Just move the arm to your liking (Pro tip: Don't cheap out on the monitor arm, the cheap ones will sag). So that's the second recommendation







. Grats on the Titan X








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> I run the Dell version of this monitor. If you want triple this is quite a bit less real estate. That being said its big enough that if you sit a normal distance away like a 24in monitor it totally fills your vision and FOV. In games you don't move the mouse nearly as much you can just move your eyes and head to look around its pretty amazing. I hate bezels so I went with this. I would personally take it over triple monitors due to no bezels and varying monitor quality between the same brand and model. The curved if you go that route is very subtle but makes it even more immersive. I love 21:9 and hope it lives a long life as its awesome for gaming and immersion. I will probably upgrade when there is a new version with 144z and Gsync.


I wanted a triple monitor set-up for more than 10 years, but I always back out because of the cost. But if this Acer gets decent reviews then I'll definitly buy it. I really hope it's a 34" 144 HZ monitor. So, third recommendation it is








Guess I'm buying this if reviews are decent, lets hope it's under a $ 1000. Thank you all.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Calling it now, going on display/officially revealed at computex, available Q4 2015, just in time for holiday buying time.


Thats what im thinking also. Might even get pushed over to 2016. For those waiting for this monitor, its going to be a while.


----------



## Thetbrett

would be nice if this was out in time for the witcher 3,but not holding my breath


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I wanted a triple monitor set-up for more than 10 years, but I always back out because of the cost.


A 34" isn't a replacement for a triple monitor setup as it only has the realestate of 2x 22". It's more of a 27" extended a third.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've packed away the 34" curved DELL IPS in favour of my Swift. The refresh rate, general response, tearing and no G-Sync are just too much of a downgrade for me. It was honestly making me feel a little sick.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thats what im thinking also. Might even get pushed over to 2016. For those waiting for this monitor, *its going to be a while.*


I'm inclined to agree. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on either a Benq 32" or Crossover 32" 1440P again. I need something new (and bigger - HA!) to play with until this is available, whenever that may be.









The Benq is on sale on Amazon.com for $599, and my local Fry's has them in stock, and will price match Amazon.







Most likely getting one tomorrow, and if I hate it then back it goes.







One good thing about this monitor is one Titan X should be fine to drive it.


----------



## BBEG

What size companion display would we need to run this in PLP?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm inclined to agree. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on either a Benq 32" or Crossover 32" 1440P again. I need something new (and bigger - HA!) to play with until this is available, whenever that may be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Benq is on sale on Amazon.com for $599, and my local Fry's has them in stock, and will price match Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely getting one tomorrow, and if I hate it then back it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One good thing about this monitor is one Titan X should be fine to drive it.


With the Titan X massive amounts of Vram you can really crank up the settings and add as many mods as you please. Even if it lowers framerate Gsync handles it great and gameplay is still butter smooth. I would keep an eye out for a Gsync monitor to go with your TX. It's the best setup I have had in a long long time!


----------



## GuniGuGu

I gave up waiting. The lack of any news since ces leads me to believe its still a ways you off. So I pulled the trigger on the dell u3415w. Overclocked it to 80hz


----------



## H2lium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> I gave up waiting. The lack of any news since ces leads me to believe its still a ways you off. So I pulled the trigger on the dell u3415w. Overclocked it to 80hz


hey i got the same monitor and love it to be honest.

How does one overclock it to 80Hz?

Also , is it not dangerous for the monitor?

Thanks !


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H2lium*
> 
> hey i got the same monitor and love it to be honest.
> 
> How does one overclock it to 80Hz?
> 
> Also , is it not dangerous for the monitor?
> 
> Thanks !


I'm pretty thrilled with the monitor. 3440x1440 is awesome for work. No scaling and I've got 3 windows side by side by side. Also just beautiful for gaming.

As for over clocking:
I don't believe it's dangerous at all... I've not heard of anyone damaging their monitor.

To overclock it's very very easy just set a custom resolution in nvidia control panel. Here's Linus doing a walk through: GTX Titan LCD Monitor Overclocking Guide Linus Te&#8230;: http://youtu.be/8sXeSwe1_dU


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Just for anyone who is interested in wanting to know when this monitor will be released, I went ahead and asked Acer themselves and they said it will be out in August. @CallsignVega to update the thread with new information.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Just for anyone who is interested in wanting to know when this monitor will be released, I went ahead and asked Acer themselves and they said it will be out in August. @CallsignVega to update the thread with new information.


Man can I wait???
That is still in summer but close to close to fall!!

gonna feel like a long wait


----------



## Waro

Please ask if they can confirm it has 3440x1440!


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ask if they can confirm it has 3440x1440!


+1

ask if is VA or IPS


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> +1
> 
> ask if is VA or IPS


Yes
Ask if it will have ULMB/Blur Reduction technique?


----------



## Waro

Every G-Sync monitor with more than 60 Hz has ULMB.


----------



## Hawk777th

Wonder if this has anything to do with it. http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/lg-to-offer-display-144hz-ips-panels.html


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> With the Titan X massive amounts of Vram you can really crank up the settings and add as many mods as you please. Even if it lowers framerate Gsync handles it great and gameplay is still butter smooth. I would keep an eye out for a Gsync monitor to go with your TX. It's the best setup I have had in a long long time!


Oh, I fully plan to go G-Sync, but it has to be > 27 inches though.









I'm pulling the trigger on the Benq 32" 1440P now. I've found a great deal online with FS + no tax. I may hate it and if I do, then back it goes.







IQ will spank the ASUS I'm running now, but I'm worried about input lag and pixel response. I've heard the Benq can OC to 78 Hz without dropping frames. We'll see...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Wonder if this has anything to do with it. http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/lg-to-offer-display-144hz-ips-panels.html


Nice share.








Quote:


> In the 31.5" size LG.Display also now have a 1920 x 1080 resolution IPS panel in production already, the LM315WF1. This panel offers a 6ms G2G response time, 1400:1 contrast ratio, 178/178 viewing angles.


Wow really LG?! 1080P on a 31.5"??? This should have been at least 1440P. WTH.









Either they're dumb or this is going to be used for an IPS TV.


----------



## CallsignVega

August, nice. Will update the OP.


----------



## -terabyte-

August is sooner than what I was expecting, definitely nice. I hope we'll get soon some confirmation about the specs it has.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I sit maybe half a foot further away now. I have a pretty ergonamic seat/table/monitor positions now and feel very comfortable. This LG 34UC97 is very good! Everything is feels good. But I would sell it for a GYSNC version ASAP, then total gamer bliss!!! I recommend the 21:9 ratio, whether its LG, Dell or Acer etc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **


Do you have screen Tearing?

TCO


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> August is sooner than what I was expecting, definitely nice. I hope we'll get soon some confirmation about the specs it has.


Yeah it is sooner than I thought as well. Now I'm thinking about just canceling my Benq 32" order and waiting.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yeah it is sooner than I thought as well. Now I'm thinking about just canceling my Benq 32" order and waiting.


I'm coming from a cheap TN panel 16:9 1080p/60Hz so this upgrade is gonna be huge for me, not to mention I'm on a radeon 6870 lol

I plan on getting this monitor together with a 980Ti SLI or whatever it will be, if it's cut down I'll just go with TX SLI instead.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanardi*
> 
> WOW terrible backlight bleed, crap IPS glow, ripoff G-Sync and dead pixels in 21:9 format with 3440x1440 resolution and for only 1000+ USD.
> I was waiting for something like this since 2000.


Pretty much how I feel about gaming monitors, especially from Acer and ASUS.


----------



## Silent Scone

This is from UK etailer OCUK:
Quote:


> I have these on order, there is also looking to be a Freesync variation as well.
> 
> Containers will be loaded in a few weeks, they will then take a further 6-8 weeks from that point, so we expect delivery at best April but potentially as late as June as production is still not yet finalised.
> 
> But when I had these on the roadmap last month, I literally ordered as many as I can, the absolute monitor to kill all other monitors. Just a few months away......


That was posted on the 23rd of January.

And this was posted just an hour ago
Quote:


> They are IPS, 3440x1440 and there will be a Freesync version around £899 and a G-Sync version around £999
> 
> If I remember right our container is due around end of July, I will put them on the website in coming days for pre-order as I know UK will be getting less than 500 of each so sure to sell out.
> 
> The 35" versions also coming can't remember if I mentioned these but these shall be VA panel variants.


----------



## CallsignVega

Wow, OcUK confirming IPS and July/August release date. Both G-Sync and Freesync. I think Acer is going to swallow hole the gaming display market lol.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> And this was posted just an hour ago


$1461.69 (£999) for G-Sync and $1315.37 (£899) for FreeSync?

Good lord that is an expensive monitor for what it is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wow, OcUK confirming IPS and July/August release date. Both G-Sync and Freesync. I think Acer is going to swallow hole the gaming display market lol.


Not at those prices they aren't.


----------



## CallsignVega

lol those prices are a steal. There is no monitor that can come even close to these specs. 34" Curved 3440x1440 IPS G-Sync for slightly more than a regular 60 Hz 34" Curved? That's overpriced?









I love how everyone wants everything for free these days.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> $1461.69 (£999) for G-Sync and $1315.37 (£899) for FreeSync?
> 
> Good lord that is an expensive monitor for what it is.
> Not at those prices they aren't.


First ever of its kind always comes with a hefty price tag. Those who can afford it will buy it. Either way i guarantee its going to be a popular monitor if the suggested specs are true.


----------



## CallsignVega

Oh and those UK prices have VAT in them. Without VAT it's ~800 pounds sterling, or around $1200. Really great price for such a G-Sync monitor of epicness.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I'll stick with my Swift and Predator. Yeah, it's not one single display and costs a bit more (but not at the same time), it is 5120x1440 of 144Hz G-Sync goodness, and best of all, I have them now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> lol those prices are a steal. There is no monitor that can come even close to these specs. 34" Curved 3440x1440 IPS G-Sync for slightly more than a regular 60 Hz 34" Curved? That's overpriced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how everyone wants everything for free these days.


My wallet is ready! It's a lot but nothing competes with it, kinda like the Titan X...









You want the best, you pay for it.









For me It's actually a much bigger drop than just that ~1.5K for the monitor. I will almost certainly want another T-X, new PSU and bigger case to round out the new setup.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> My wallet is ready! It's a lot but nothing competes with it, kinda like the Titan X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want the best, you pay for it.


Except a good monitor will last ages, unlike a GPU. If this thing has no issues, it will be unbeatable, it's literally everything people have been dreaming of for years. UK prices are usually inflated, it will probably be $999.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> I'll stick with my Swift and Predator. Yeah, it's not one single display and costs a bit more (but not at the same time), it is 5120x1440 of 144Hz G-Sync goodness, and best of all, I have them now.


You game on 2 screens? Those bezels directly in the middle would drive me nuts. I guess some games it would work ok though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> You game on 2 screens? Those bezels directly in the middle would drive me nuts. I guess some games it would work ok though.


I was thinking the same thing. It would be OK for flight/racing sim, but anything else not so much.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> lol those prices are a steal. There is no monitor that can come even close to these specs. 34" Curved 3440x1440 IPS G-Sync for slightly more than a regular 60 Hz 34" Curved? That's overpriced?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how everyone wants everything for free these days.


$800 XB270HU is already premium priced!
That is a really premium price over a premium price. doesn't really make much sense.
An acceptable premium price for it should be no more than $1000. or less if the price of the XB270HU drops (because it is no longer a premium)

3440/2560=1.34375

XB270HU = 600 (without Gsync Module cost) and is premium
The curved (without Gsync Module cost) = 600*1.34375 = 806.25
The curved = 806.25+200 = 1006.25 ~= $1000

We should also factor in Acer's not-so-premium Quality Control that should decrease like 20% to 25% of the price!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Except a good monitor will last ages, unlike a GPU. If this thing has no issues, it will be unbeatable, it's literally everything people have been dreaming of for years. UK prices are usually inflated, *it will probably be $999.*


I still think it's gonna be in the $1200 range here State-side. I'll be pleasantly surprised if it's any less.


----------



## Swolern

I wish it worked like that FreeElectron. Pricing is always ruled by supply vs demand.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> We should also factor in Acer's not-so-premium Quality Control that should decrease like 20% to 25% of the price!


Eh, the OEM might have better quality checks for this panel than the 27" one. Sure, Acer is assembling it into their chassis, and there is an assumption that their QA is somewhat lacking. Do we have any idea who is making the panels for Acer at this point?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Eh, the OEM might have better quality checks for this panel than the 27" one. Sure, Acer is assembling it into their chassis, and there is an assumption that their QA is somewhat lacking. Do we have any idea who is making the panels for Acer at this point?


Probably AUO and LG. And LG's QC isn't exactly the greatest thing in the world for their 21:9 monitors. Case in point: their 34UM95 & 34UC97, both of which have notoriously bad backlight bleed. And the Dell ultrawide suffers from it too. If I remember right, the Samsung VA one suffers mildly from backlight bleed problems too.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Probably AUO and LG. And LG's QC isn't exactly the greatest thing in the world for their 21:9 monitors. Case in point: their 34UM95 & 34UC97, both of which have notoriously bad backlight bleed. And the Dell ultrawide suffers from it too. If I remember right, the Samsung VA one suffers mildly from backlight bleed problems too.


Dell has a new revision on the 3415W that has much less BLB. I really only have IPS glow and a tiny spot of BLB on mine and you can barely see it even on a black screen. Will keep my eyes on this if its that cheap. Hope the QC is tight on it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Dell has a new revision on the 3415W that has much less BLB. I really only have IPS glow and a tiny spot of BLB on mine and you can barely see it even on a black screen. Will keep my eyes on this if its that cheap. Hope the QC is tight on it.


I hate mine.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I wish it worked like that FreeElectron. Pricing is always ruled by supply vs demand.


True, which means that we should not encourage companies greediness for our own sake.
The least we can do is not show support for this very expensive pricing.
so, less demand => lower prices.
I also hope that other companies step in and make other competing monitors.


----------



## supermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> True, which means that we should not encourage companies greediness for our own sake.
> The least we can do is not show support for this very expensive pricing.
> so, less demand => lower prices.
> I also hope that other companies step in and make other competing monitors.


If there is enough demand other companies will step in and prices will fall as supply grows. In a healthy industry like say mobile phones. Looking at gpu's well it is 1/2 a healthy industry.

You go ahead and not buy though easier for me too!

If there will ve both freesync and gsync versions and the 390x is out by then I might just get both setups and compare (assuming most of free syncs faults can and will he ironed out by then) otherwise gsync and a SMILE for me!


----------



## Thetbrett

so we are looking at a December release at best here in Oz, and a tag of 2000, great.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> so we are looking at a December release at best here in Oz, and a tag of 2000, great.


I personally wouldn't mind paying 2k if it were completely 144hz flawless without any backlight bleed, ghosting, or color imperfections. To date, there hasn't been a monitor out there that I feel that deserves the money. If it really were flawless and one of a kind money isn't the issue.


----------



## Waro

AUO showed a 21:9 35" VA panel some days ago, so I think the 35" Acer monitor will use it. The downside is that it's 2560x1080.









Maybe someone can ask OCUK or Acer? I don't have twitter.


----------



## atomicus

Big question here is whether this panel will still have the dreaded BLB that has plagued every 21:9 IPS flat/curved monitor up until now... with the exception of the Samsung, but that's a VA panel of course. Glow and bleed problems could still ruin this monitor, so here's hoping they resolve this.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Big question here is whether this panel will still have the dreaded BLB that has plagued every 21:9 IPS flat/curved monitor up until now... with the exception of the Samsung, but that's a VA panel of course. Glow and bleed problems could still ruin this monitor, so here's hoping they resolve this.


I haven't seen a quality version of this aspect ratio yet. To me, IPS is dead.
For now VA and in the future OLED.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Big question here is whether this panel will still have the dreaded BLB that has plagued every 21:9 IPS flat/curved monitor up until now... with the exception of the Samsung, but that's a VA panel of course. Glow and bleed problems could still ruin this monitor, so here's hoping they resolve this.


This is just the nature of the IPS beast. LCD tech sucks. TN has poor colors. IPS has Glow and Bleed. VN has ghosting. Pick your poison. My main TVs are all plasmas and its almost laughable to see an LCD next to them its night and day.

My 3415W has only one about an inch of blb in one corner so I am happy with it but some of them I have seen are atrocious. We will see if someone can make a side lit led with no BLB. I am not holding my breath. The more expensive monitors use filters to remove it but you arent going to find it on sub $2K monitors anytime soon.

Its always one of those things where you look at your IPS or VN panel and think dang that is beautiful then you look at it next to a decent plasma TV and it looks awful. I wont miss LCD.

OLED cant get here soon enough for me.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> This is just the nature of the IPS beast. LCD tech sucks. TN has poor colors. IPS has Glow and Bleed. VN has ghosting. Pick your poison. My main TVs are all plasmas and its almost laughable to see an LCD next to them its night and day.
> 
> My 3415W has only one about an inch of blb in one corner so I am happy with it but some of them I have seen are atrocious. We will see if someone can make a side lit led with no BLB. I am not holding my breath. The more expensive monitors use filters to remove it but you arent going to find it on sub $2K monitors anytime soon.
> 
> Its always one of those things where you look at your IPS or VN panel and think dang that is beautiful then you look at it next to a decent plasma TV and it looks awful. I wont miss LCD.
> 
> OLED cant get here soon enough for me.


Plasma TVs are better than IPS panels?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Plasma TVs are better than IPS panels?


For sheer color, contrast and refresh absolutely. I am not talking for high refresh rate high PPI PC usage. But all things even ya. Stick a Retina next to Pioneer Elite its night and day.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Plasma TVs are better than IPS panels?


The newer plasma TV generations are amazing.







Nothing beats a solid 60" plasma panel IMHO. It's HDTV perfection pretty much.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Plasma TVs are better than IPS panels?


By a ton, have you never seen a side by side? It's crazy how much better plasma is. It the general consumer wasn't a bunch of morons, plasma would still be around but we can't have nice things because everyone is cheap and cheap drives everything.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> By a ton, have you never seen a side by side? It's crazy how much better plasma is. It the general consumer wasn't a bunch of morons, plasma would still be around but we can't have nice things because everyone is cheap and cheap drives everything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The newer plasma TV generations are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing beats a solid 60" plasma panel IMHO. It's HDTV perfection pretty much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> For sheer color, contrast and refresh absolutely. I am not talking for high refresh rate high PPI PC usage. But all things even ya. Stick a Retina next to Pioneer Elite its night and day.


hmm
I don't get it.
I have seen a plasma TV and it actually looked bad compared to normal LCD monitors...
Maybe, i don't have a trained eye or something or the plasma that i've seen was horrible..

Is this the same when it comes to PC monitors?
Should i get a plasma TV instead of an IPS monitor (XB270HU) ?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Pioneer had been the "pioneer" of plasma technology. They ended up selling all their patents to Panasonic. The refresh rate in combination with the black levels is unrivaled in plasmas. Unfortunately, they just are meant for gaming. Not to say that you can't play games on them. There is just a major risk of burn-in.


----------



## Hawk777th

Actually the burn in is alot better these days. Its not like an LCD that will really never do it but I have played 1000s of hours of Forza and COD on my Elite and Pana and other than a few min of image retention its always cleared right up.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Actually the burn in is alot better these days. Its not like an LCD that will really never do it but I have played 1000s of hours of Forza and COD on my Elite and Pana and other than a few min of image retention its always cleared right up.


You're rocking an Elite?! I've never seen a better calibrated display in my life!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> You're rocking an Elite?! I've never seen a better calibrated display in my life!


Yeah, the Pioneer Elite's are/were amazing. It's too bad this technology is more or less gone now.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yeah, the Pioneer Elite's are/were amazing. It's too bad this technology is more or less gone now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> You're rocking an Elite?! I've never seen a better calibrated display in my life!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Actually the burn in is alot better these days. Its not like an LCD that will really never do it but I have played 1000s of hours of Forza and COD on my Elite and Pana and other than a few min of image retention its always cleared right up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Pioneer had been the "pioneer" of plasma technology. They ended up selling all their patents to Panasonic. The refresh rate in combination with the black levels is unrivaled in plasmas. Unfortunately, they just are meant for gaming. Not to say that you can't play games on them. There is just a major risk of burn-in.


Pioneer?
Burn-in?
Elite?

Guys, i need to know more


----------



## Wolfsbora

Just realized that I didn't say "aren't meant for gaming". Pioneer Elite displays were, and in my opinion, are the best plasma TVs. They were known for their calibration capabilities and were engineered with the assistance of the Imaging Science Foundation. I had the pleasure of calibrating a few of their displays to the ambient lighting in the room and it was always spot on.


----------



## deraco96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Pioneer?
> Burn-in?
> Elite?
> 
> Guys, i need to know more


You know you can use Google yourself as well, do you?







It is a bit too offtopic imo to start a discussion about why Plasma is the best thing ever/sucks/should never have disappeared in the first place.

Anyway, to be short, plasma just is not suitable for monitors, because it is very hard to get the pixels much smaller than they are on a big 1080p TV (they would consume even more power iirc). Modern VA monitors can offer a lot of what a plasma TV can do in a smaller size (not saying they are comparable), namely the good black levels. Even response times continue to improve on VA, and are about as good as IPS on the newest ones (look at TFTCentrals review of the Philips BDM4065UC) save for a few transitions.

As for the Acer Predator 34in, I'm just extremely glad it is 3440x1440 and 144Hz. Because it needs way more bandwidth than even (cinema) 4K displays at 60 Hz, I was not sure if they dared to do it, maybe there were no usable scalers etc, trouble with DP cables... But it seems like Acer and AUO are not easily scared by technical challenges!









AH-VA ( NOT VA, AH-VA is AUOs IPS for everybody that forgot







) was more or less a given, it seemed to me like the ROG Swift was a bit of a one-off because nobody could or would reliably produce a 144Hz display with low enough response times. Especially after the 27in Predator, it was pretty certain that the 34in would be AH-VA aswell. And no 3440x1440 TN panel has been produced until now, all were IPS/VA.


----------



## CallsignVega

OcUk confirmed it's 144 Hz on top of IPS.


----------



## Killa Cam

man... Here I am skipping the Acer xb270hu for the Asus mg278q and now this is a confirmed a ips with high refresh rate? This sucks!


----------



## rcfc89

Can't believe we are 52 pages deep on a display we've heard nothing on in 3 months.


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> OcUk confirmed it's 144 Hz on top of IPS.


Wooowwwwww!! Just amazing, CAN NOT wait to get my hands on one of these displays!


----------



## rcfc89

Hopefully these next set of gpu's from Nvidia and Amd deliver the performance to push this Acer Display. We're talking 10+megapixels to push this beast at 120-144fps. 4k 60hz is only 8.


----------



## TheGovernment

I'm gonna get this baby day 1.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I'm gonna get this baby day 1.


+1


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Doesn't 3440x1440p @ 144Hz exceed the bandwidth of DP 1.2? How can a monitor with these specs be produced?


----------



## degenn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Doesn't 3440x1440p @ 144Hz exceed the bandwidth of DP 1.2? How can a monitor with these specs be produced?


My thoughts exactly, and the reason why I still think its going to be 60hz. Maybe 120hz.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Hopefully these next set of gpu's from Nvidia and Amd deliver the performance to push this Acer Display. We're talking 10+megapixels to push this beast at 120-144fps. 4k 60hz is only 8.


Lol what?

This monitor is not even 5MP (3440x1440). Pushing it at 144Hz will be approximately equivalent to pushing a 4K monitor (8.3MP) at 60Hz. A single Titan X should be able to handle it without issue.

I would be all over this monitor if it weren't for the really low resolution. Such a large screen and crappy resolution is disastrous.

This would be a great upgrade from the RoG Swift though.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Lol what?
> 
> This monitor is not even 5MP (3440x1440). Pushing it at 144Hz will be approximately equivalent to pushing a 4K monitor (8.3MP) at 60Hz. A single Titan X should be able to handle it without issue.
> 
> I would be all over this monitor if it weren't for the really low resolution. Such a large screen and crappy resolution is disastrous.
> 
> This would be a great upgrade from the RoG Swift though.


I was under the impression that the displays 4.8mp would take nearly double the gpu power to reach 120-144fps making it just as demanding as a 10mp display.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I would be all over this monitor if it weren't for the really low resolution. Such a large screen and crappy resolution is disastrous.


Ehhhh, you do realize this is 34" 21:9 right? It has the same pixel density as a 27" 1440p monitor, 109 PPI. Unless you think 27" 1440p suddenly became disastrously crappy low res ofcourse.

~110PPI is imo the ideal density if you don't want scaling at normal viewing distances.


----------



## kingduqc

So specs are comfirmed: 144hz IPS 3440*1440? How much this bad boy will be, I was thinking about buying the asus 144hz one but this one might take the cake. Problem is, it's probably going to be twice as expensive so I'm not sure.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> So specs are comfirmed: 144hz IPS 3440*1440? How much this bad boy will be, I was thinking about buying the asus 144hz one but this one might take the cake. Problem is, it's probably going to be twice as expensive so I'm not sure.


I've seen mentioned £999 for the g-sync version and £899 for the freesync version. That's just a rumor so far for me until I see something official though.


----------



## degenn

I haven't seen any officially confirmed specs from Acer. Link?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I was under the impression that the displays 4.8mp would take nearly double the gpu power to reach 120-144fps making it just as demanding as a 10mp display.


It doesn't scale quite linearly like that.

There was a guy who got the Dell 34" 3440x1440 panel who ran it on a single GTX-980.

Of course, this panel is 144Hz so it would take approximately 2 GTX-980s to run every game on high settings (not sure about max settings).

A single Titan X OC'd is approximately equivalent to 2 GTX 980s (980 SLI) so I am quite sure a lone Titan X OC'd to about 1300Mhz or more should handle almost all games on the 144Hz panel at that refresh rate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Ehhhh, you do realize this is 34" 21:9 right? It has the same pixel density as a 27" 1440p monitor, 109 PPI. *Unless you think 27" 1440p suddenly became disastrously crappy low res ofcourse*.
> 
> ~110PPI is imo the ideal density if you don't want scaling at normal viewing distances.


LOL..









I do think that, despite having a RoG Swift (27" 1440P G-Sync panel). My 4K Surround and 5K setups have made me quite averse to 'low' res.

My 218PPI 5K monitor makes even 4K panels look a bit... lacking.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Lol what?
> 
> This monitor is not even 5MP (3440x1440). Pushing it at 144Hz will be approximately equivalent to pushing a 4K monitor (8.3MP) at 60Hz. A single Titan X should be able to handle it without issue.
> 
> I would be all over this monitor if it weren't for the really low resolution. Such a large screen and crappy resolution is disastrous.
> 
> This would be a great upgrade from the RoG Swift though.


720 million =/= 500 million in case you were wondering.

Maxed out this monitor pushes 30% more pixels per second than a 4k monitor @ 60 hz.

You need 2 titan-x to run max settings at a fairly consistent 60 fps @ 4k.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Lol what?
> 
> This monitor is not even 5MP (3440x1440). Pushing it at 144Hz will be approximately equivalent to pushing a 4K monitor (8.3MP) at 60Hz. *A single Titan X should be able to handle it without issue.*
> 
> I would be all over this monitor if it weren't for the really low resolution. Such a large screen and crappy resolution is disastrous.
> 
> This would be a great upgrade from the RoG Swift though.


lol no. It's strange how owning your Swift hasn't made you adverse to the pitfalls of owning 4 and 5k panels, in that they're all horridly slow. I always end up coming back to the Swift


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Lol what?
> 
> This monitor is not even 5MP (3440x1440). Pushing it at 144Hz will be approximately equivalent to pushing a 4K monitor (8.3MP) at 60Hz. A single Titan X should be able to handle it without issue.
> 
> I would be all over this monitor if it weren't for the really low resolution. Such a large screen and crappy resolution is disastrous.
> 
> This would be a great upgrade from the RoG Swift though.


What do you mean "really low resolution"? This monitor has the same dpi as a typical 1440p monitor. I find it hard to understand how you would consider that a really low resolution ...


----------



## wigz81

Geez, this is starting to get ridiculous. This past year has had more good models come out than the laast decade. I'm putting the finishing touches on my current rig and am in the market for a new display and seriously can't make my mind up. Too many good choices. This one is at the top of the list for sure. My Bday is in August so i guess i know what i'll be buying myself


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> What do you mean "really low resolution"? This monitor has the same dpi as a typical 1440p monitor. I find it hard to understand how you would consider that a really low resolution ...


Because it's Baasha. He likes box specs







. Both 2560x1440 and 3440x1440 are an industry sweet spot right now. All my gamer chums that are still using 4K after the initial launch in 2014 are old and stubborn.

Real gamers don't want 60hz and no G-Sync, it's really difficult to go back to a slower panel.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I do think that, despite having a RoG Swift (27" 1440P G-Sync panel). My 4K Surround and 5K setups have made me quite averse to 'low' res.
> 
> My 218PPI 5K monitor makes even 4K panels look a bit... lacking.


I think someone needs a reality check.


----------



## Fiery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I do think that, despite having a RoG Swift (27" 1440P G-Sync panel). My 4K Surround and 5K setups have made me quite averse to 'low' res.
> 
> My 218PPI 5K monitor makes even 4K panels look a bit... lacking.


You are a special case as very few people can afford 4x TitanX's and 3 4k or even 5K screens. most people in the high end are on a single or dual GPU setup and cant push 11580x2160 well to begin with so a 3440x1440 display with a high refresh rate is alot better.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nvidia ATI*
> 
> Doesn't 3440x1440p @ 144Hz exceed the bandwidth of DP 1.2? How can a monitor with these specs be produced?


No, it doesn't. Repeating the same info every couple of pages for the win.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Lol what?
> 
> This monitor is not even 5MP (3440x1440). Pushing it at 144Hz will be approximately equivalent to pushing a 4K monitor (8.3MP) at 60Hz. A single Titan X should be able to handle it without issue.
> .


This 3440x1440 monitor at 144 Hz is actually 44% more demanding to run than a 4K at 60 Hz display. Assuming you want to match FPS to Hz of course. 144 FPS is also far, far more stressful on the CPU and sub-systems than 60 FPS even with the greater resolution.


----------



## Neo G

The original announcement from Acer/TFTCentral indicated there was more than one screen being released.

I've thought since the beginning that there will be a 2560x1080 144Hz model and a 3440x1440 60Hz model..

Quote:


> Acer are set to release *a couple of new gaming screens* later this year in a large curved 34" size, and 21:9 ultra-wide format.
> 
> There is suggestion from the information that we've seen that *there will be a lower res 2560 x 1080 version as well*, but again we're not sure of the details yet.


I'll keep believing this and either have all my birthdays happen at once, or it will be par for course. The idea that one single screen is 3440x1440, 144Hz and G-Sync was speculation by TFTCentral


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> I haven't seen any officially confirmed specs from Acer. Link?


Acer still hasn't released ANY info on this mythical screen.

Someone posted it was "confirmed" 3440 x 1440 144hz IPS after they got an email from a customer service rep at OcUk. (I think its on page 48 or 49 of this thread). Anyway here is what the OcUk sales/customer service rep posted:

Quote: (from a jan 23rd email from a OcUk rep)
_I have these on order, there is also looking to be a Freesync variation as well.
Containers will be loaded in a few weeks, they will then take a further 6-8 weeks from that point, so we expect delivery at best April but potentially as late as June as production is still not yet finalised.
But when I had these on the roadmap last month, I literally ordered as many as I can, the absolute monitor to kill all other monitors. Just a few months away......
_

Quote: (this is a more recent quote from what I believe is the same rep)

_They are IPS, 3440x1440 and there will be a Freesync version around £899 and a G-Sync version around £999
If I remember right our container is due around end of July, I will put them on the website in coming days for pre-order as I know UK will be getting less than 500 of each so sure to sell out.
The 35" versions also coming can't remember if I mentioned these but these shall be VA panel variants._

Though I really want one of these screens to replace the 34" curved LG 3440 x 1440 60hz Im gaming on now, the specs on this thing are far from confirmed, as much as we wish they were.


----------



## Seid Dark

Latest info from OCUK Gibbo
Quote:


> Hi there
> 
> Just to make it clear, unless my presentations are incorrect:
> 
> 34" IPS 3440x1440 are 60Hz and there shall be a FREESYNC & G-SYNC version
> 35" VA 3440x1440 (Resolution TBC) are 144Hz and shall be FREESYNC & G-SYNC version


Very interesting if true, I didn't even know that there's a 144Hz 3440x1440 VA-panel. Everyone expected IPS one to be 144Hz.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Acer still hasn't released ANY info on this mythical screen.
> 
> Someone posted it was "confirmed" 3440 x 1440 144hz IPS after they got an email from a customer service rep at OcUk. (I think its on page 48 or 49 of this thread). Anyway here is what the OcUk sales/customer service rep posted:
> 
> Quote: (from a jan 23rd email from a OcUk rep)
> _I have these on order, there is also looking to be a Freesync variation as well.
> Containers will be loaded in a few weeks, they will then take a further 6-8 weeks from that point, so we expect delivery at best April but potentially as late as June as production is still not yet finalised.
> But when I had these on the roadmap last month, I literally ordered as many as I can, the absolute monitor to kill all other monitors. Just a few months away......
> _
> 
> Quote: (this is a more recent quote from what I believe is the same rep)
> 
> _*They are IPS, 3440x1440 and there will be a Freesync version around £899 and a G-Sync version around £999*
> If I remember right our container is due around end of July, I will put them on the website in coming days for pre-order as I know UK will be getting less than 500 of each so sure to sell out.
> The 35" versions also coming can't remember if I mentioned these but these shall be VA panel variants._
> 
> Though I really want one of these screens to replace the 34" curved LG 3440 x 1440 60hz Im gaming on now, the specs on this thing are far from confirmed, as much as we wish they were.


Even if it's 60 Hz + G-Sync, I'd probably still buy it.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Even if it's 60 Hz + G-Sync, I'd probably still buy it.


I have the 34" curved LG as well. On one of my 780 Ti SCs OC'd to 1280mhz I get a steady 60hz on DP 1.2 without screen tearing on mid settings. In dual SLI, I occasionally get screen tearing in Shadow of Mordor, mainly when a horde of orcs is attacking me. However, in Battlefield 4 (both multi and single player) I get no screen tearing in SLI, same with Bioshock Infinite (2560 x 1080), GTA IV, Titanfall, and quite a few others.. The biggest reason why I wouldn't go with the Acer is because it is an Acer, and because the color reproduction is incredible on the LG, perfect for the photo editing I regularly do. Other than that, 144hz would be awesome but the brand name scares me and gsync is only necessary if screen tearing is a regular thing.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, it doesn't. Repeating the same info every couple of pages for the win.
> This 3440x1440 monitor at 144 Hz is actually 44% more demanding to run than a 4K at 60 Hz display. Assuming you want to match FPS to Hz of course. 144 FPS is also far, far more stressful on the CPU and sub-systems than 60 FPS even with the greater resolution.


Thats what I thought. Thanks Vega.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I have the 34" curved LG as well. On one of my 780 Ti SCs OC'd to 1280mhz I get a steady 60hz on DP 1.2 without screen tearing on mid settings. In dual SLI, I occasionally get screen tearing in Shadow of Mordor, mainly when a horde of orcs is attacking me. However, in Battlefield 4 (both multi and single player) I get no screen tearing in SLI, same with Bioshock Infinite (2560 x 1080), GTA IV, Titanfall, and quite a few others.. The biggest reason why I wouldn't go with the Acer is because it is an Acer, and because the color reproduction is incredible on the LG, perfect for the photo editing I regularly do. Other than that, 144hz would be awesome but the brand name scares me and gsync is only necessary if screen tearing is a regular thing.


I get some tearing on the 34" curved LG with 2 x Titan X's in SLI. I get a solid 60 fps + of course, but in some games that aren't even that demanding (Example Wargame Red Dragon) I get very obvious tearing when panning the map around. Far Cry 4 which is much more graphically demanding was very smooth though. I think it largely depends on the game title?

I'll be bummed out if these are 60 hz. But, as long as the colors are high end on the Acer, I'll likely buy one too, just to see how the g-sync thing is at 60 hz (it was awesome at 144hz on the ROG Swift I briefly owned).


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Latest info from OCUK Gibbo
> Quote:
> Hi there
> 
> Just to make it clear, unless my presentations are incorrect:
> 
> 34" IPS 3440x1440 are 60Hz and there shall be a FREESYNC & G-SYNC version
> 35" VA 3440x1440 (Resolution TBC) are 144Hz and shall be FREESYNC & G-SYNC version
> 
> Very interesting if true, I didn't even know that there's a 144Hz 3440x1440 VA-panel. Everyone expected IPS one to be 144Hz.


*35" VA 3440x1440 (Resolution TBC) are 144Hz and shall be FREESYNC & G-SYNC version*

OMG, I want it, I want it now. Side note: Hopefully it's a typo but it says 3440x1440 when shouldn't it be 3840x1440

Edit: Since only part of the quote quoted


----------



## amlett

35" 21:9 VA 144hz and gsync or FreeSync. I hope is 3440x1440.









I hate IPS Glow


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> *35" VA 3440x1440 (Resolution TBC) are 144Hz and shall be FREESYNC & G-SYNC version*
> 
> *OMG, I want it, I want it now. Side note: Hopefully it's a typo but it says 3440x1440 when shouldn't it be 3840x1440*
> 
> Edit: Since only part of the quote quoted


I don't believe it's a typo.

TCO


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I don't believe it's a typo.
> 
> TCO


Indeed, it is not a typo. 16:9 format is 2540x1440 and 21:9 format is 3440x1440. A 16:9 monitor 4k has a 3840x2160 resolution instead (or 4096x2160).


----------



## 2danimm

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/33.htm#acer_xr341ck

Quote:


> Spec wise both versions offer a 34" ultra-wide screen size with 21:9 aspect ratio and a curved screen format. They are based on IPS panel technology and given we are only aware of LG.Display producing IPS-type panels in this sector, they are likely to be AH-IPS from LG.Display. The screens have a 3440 x 1440 resolution and support refresh rates *up to 75Hz*. Some people may be disappointed that there is not support for 120 - 144Hz but that is not possible at the moment from current IPS-type panels of this size and format. At least there is a bit of a boost beyond 60Hz potentially here which is something. The support for dynamic refresh rates via the G-sync or FreeSync technologies will help users cope with the demand of the high resolution as well here and are certainly welcome.


/thread.


----------



## PlugSeven

I pity the fool who thought this would go up to 120hz- 144hz


----------



## Smokey the Bear

While that really sucks, I'm wondering if this is still a viable upgrade for a Swift owner who only has one gpu. Meaning I don't fully utilize the 144hz it has to offer as is, but still love the smoothness of it. Or will this suck for gaming?


----------



## pr1me

should've been at least *96hz*


----------



## supermi

Oh







news


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> should've been at least *96hz* >_<


I agree, I would have still bought it.

Going to wait until next year for the 144hz dp1.3 version.


----------



## CallsignVega

Oh well, this thread can be closed pretty much. 75 Hz just means it's a slightly overclocked version of one of the current 34" panels.









I guess I'll go do a 3x portrait 27" Acer Predator setup...


----------



## Kinaesthetic

And this is why you don't trust what Gibbo says. Guy is almost as bad as AMD_Roy at rumor creation. And unfortunately too many people eat it up like gospel.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2danimm*
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/33.htm#acer_xr341ck
> 
> /thread.


----------



## Seid Dark

I guess it was too good to be true


----------



## rcfc89

What a disaster this turned out to be. Nothing really special at all other then the possibility of having Gsync. Can mark this display off the top of my list.


----------



## clear

Disappointing. There is supposed to be a 144hz VA version according to that other thread. But doesn't VA have terrible motion clarity?


----------



## kingduqc

My friend talked long and large that it was a 144hz and after seeing this hype threadi was convinced even if i found it hard to belive. Too bad i guess.


----------



## l88bastar




----------



## Waro

What a disappointement.

Next disappoinetement: The 35" VA version will have 2560x1080. I'm pretty sure because there has been one 35" VA panel announced some days ago by AUO with 1080p but none with 1440p and Acer is obviously taking what's on the market and not giving special panels in order like Asus did with the ROG Swift.


----------



## Sheyster

Yep, a bit disappointed like all of you. I'm not gonna write this one off completely just yet; I'll wait for reviews. 75 Hz + G-sync might still be viable for me.


----------



## EniGma1987

Well, 75Hz is a 25% boost over standard 60.If you wont settle for anything less than a 34" high res, 21:9 monitor then this is still the best you will be able to get.


----------



## Waro

I'm curious about G-Sync v2.


----------



## Hawk777th

Figured this was the case. LG just announced very low res 144Hz panels nothing of this size or curved. Its going to be awhile before we see something as awesome as 144HZ Gsync 21:9.


----------



## TheGovernment

Not interested at all. My Dell 3011U will last at least another year.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Why all the hate? I'm perfectly fine with the 75Hz. Perhaps with an overclock, you might be able to push mid 80's or even 90's. I wouldn't write this one off just yet as it's one of the ONLY large monitor sizes with g-sync.









We'll find out more about this and the unannounced Asus G-sync monitor that will be announced during Computex.


----------



## skypine27

Something tells me you won't be OC'ing this thing even by 1hz.....

But yeah, +15 hz + g-sync over my LG 34" 3440 x 1440, well, I'm buying one just 'cause. (Unless this acer turns out to be 2560 x 1080 like the LG w/ free sync....)


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Something tells me you won't be OC'ing this thing even by 1hz.....
> 
> But yeah, +15 hz + g-sync over my LG 34" 3440 x 1440, well, I'm buying one just 'cause. (Unless this acer turns out to be 2560 x 1080 like the LG w/ free sync....)


LG makes 60Hz panels, so Acer is overclocking the panel already to 75Hz. That means all monitors are guaranteed to be 75Hz so the better panels (just like with CPUs) will have headroom to clock higher. Unless there is some other part holding it back, like perhaps a GSync module bandwidth limitation? IDK but I think people will be able to get a few more Hz out of them.


----------



## -terabyte-

Well, I wasn't expecting a 144Hz display. But I was hoping it would still be around ~100Hz since there are a lot of IPS panels lately with 120 Hz and 144 Hz.

Still 75 Hz is better than 60 and I'm curious about this G-sync v2 module. I'd love to get the XB270HU (I was looking at the swift while planning my new rig) but for work I'd definitely like a 21:9 format to have more workspace.


----------



## Killa Cam

Welp, makes getting the Asus mg279q more apparent. Freesync here I come...


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Welp, makes getting the Asus mg279q more apparent. Freesync here I come...


That's not a 21:9 monitor thought?


----------



## romanlegion13th

where is the 40ich 4k g-sync monitor that's what we need
never mind all this wide screen crap 144hz id for games widescreen dont work on many games dont make sense to use it
ill stick with my BenQ 32inch IPS untill we get 4K g-sync +144hz


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> That's not a 21:9 monitor thought?


I don't believe so.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why all the hate? I'm perfectly fine with the 75Hz. Perhaps with an overclock, you might be able to push mid 80's or even 90's. I wouldn't write this one off just yet as it's one of the ONLY large monitor sizes with g-sync.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll find out more about this and the unannounced Asus G-sync monitor that will be announced during Computex.


Because we just found out it's the same exact monitor that's been on the market already for 3 months, just with a different sticker and a g-sync module instead of a groundbreaking monster we were hoping for.


----------



## clear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Because we just found out it's the same exact monitor that's been on the market already for 3 months, just with a different sticker and a g-sync module instead of a groundbreaking monster we were hoping for.


To be perfectly honest, it was unrealistic to expect Acer of all companies to be the one to produce a groundbreaking monster product.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> To be perfectly honest, it was unrealistic to expect Acer of all companies to be the one to produce a groundbreaking monster product.


Well they did come out with the XB270HU. It is the same 1440p 144Hz we have had and that was ground breaking for ASUS last year, but it is the very first monitor ever to be a 144Hz IPS display and with the 1440p on top too. Pretty impressive from their LCD panel company beating out the big dogs like LG, Samsung, and Sony on panel tech. This monitor's announcement came right on the heals of the XB270HU announcement, so people wanted to believe Acer could also come out with an insane 144Hz 21:9 monitor.


----------



## clear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Well they did come out with the XB270HU. It is the same 1440p 144Hz we have had and that was ground breaking for ASUS last year, but it is the very first monitor ever to be a 144Hz IPS display and with the 1440p on top too. Pretty impressive from their LCD panel company beating out the big dogs like LG, Samsung, and Sony on panel tech. This monitor's announcement came right on the heals of the XB270HU announcement, so people wanted to believe Acer could also come out with an insane 144Hz 21:9 monitor.


You do have a good point. Somehow they got dibs on the XB270HU (au optronics?) panel before the other guys. So that's to their credit. The build quality still isn't the greatest though, been following that thread. Don't get me wrong, I would like to see Acer step up their game. Competition is good. We all wanted to believe...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> You do have a good point. Somehow they got dibs on the XB270HU (au optronics?) panel before the other guys. So that's to their credit. The build quality still isn't the greatest though, been following that thread. Don't get me wrong, I would like to see Acer step up their game. Competition is good. We all wanted to believe...


I have been hawking the AU panel since the codename and specs dropped and got lucky with my Acer but will agree the owners club thread is full of less than impressive user experiences. Still I tried 3 Swifts and all were bad.


----------



## Heracles

So our last bastion of hope lies with the 35inch VA version


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> To be perfectly honest, it was unrealistic to expect Acer of all companies to be the one to produce a groundbreaking monster product.


We are allowed to have unrealistic hopes aren't we


----------



## Shadowarez

Maybe once dp 1.3a is really cemented in these products well see what we hoped for.


----------



## DNMock

Aren't there adapters out there where you could plug 2 DP1.2 cables into it and converts it into a single DP 1.3 signal?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

This might be a recap, but incase it isnt.. The price seems to be in line with what I was thinking lol. Not to bad.

Acer is to release new 34" gaming monitors with a 3440 x 1440 resolution and IPS panel, and as it now seems two actually. The XR341CK has AMD FreeSync support and the XR341CKA has NVIDIA G-sync support. They come in a silver and black design with a "zero-frame" panel (i.e. ultra thin bezel).

Spec are shared by TFT-central and both versions offer a 34" ultra-wide screen size with 21:9 aspect ratio and a curved screen format:

They are based on IPS panel technology and given we are only aware of LG.Display producing IPS-type panels in this sector, they are likely to be AH-IPS from LG.Display. The screens have a 3440 x 1440 resolution and support refresh rates up to 75Hz. Some people may be disappointed that there is not support for 120 - 144Hz but that is not possible at the moment from current IPS-type panels of this size and format. At least there is a bit of a boost beyond 60Hz potentially here which is something. The support for dynamic refresh rates via the G-sync or FreeSync technologies will help users cope with the demand of the high resolution as well here and are certainly welcome.

In other specs there is a 4ms G2G response time, 1000:1 contrast ratio (100 million:1 DCR), 300 cd/m2 brightness and 172/178 viewing angles (owing to the curved nature). They are listed as having an 8-bit+FRC panel which implies a 1.07b colour depth, although elsewhere in the spec it also lists 16.7m. A standard gamut W-LED backlight offers a 72% NTSC coverage / sRGB gamut.

The XR341CK (FreeSync version) will offer HDMI 2.0 (MHL), DisplayPort, Mini DP and DP out connections, along with a 4 port USB 3.0 hub. It will support daisy chaining via the DP out port and also PiP and PbP functions.

The XR341CKA (G-sync model) will apparently offer DisplayPort, but also an additional HDMI 1.4 video connection. That would mark the first G-sync screen we've seen with more than one connection, so we will be interested to see how this works. Acer mentioned the screen was G-sync v2, so perhaps they have made adjustments to allow more than one video input. With the G-sync module being used, the XR341CKA will also support ULMB (Ultra Low Motion Blur). The XR341CKA also has a 4 port USB 3.0 hub as with the other model.

Integrated 2x 7W stereo speakers with DTS sound are offered on both models, and the stand offers tilt and 130mm height adjustments from the stand. The screen is also VESA 100m compliant. There are no swivel or pivot adjustments offered. Cables are provided for HDMI, DP and USB with both versions of the screen. Both are also part of Acer's flickerless (PWM-free) focus and have additional low blue light modes as well.

Production of the new screens has actually been brought forward somewhat and are expected to be available within retail channels in early July. Overclockers.co.uk have indicated an expected retail price of around £899 for the FreeSync XR341CK version, and £999 for the G-sync XR341CKA version. We will be reviewing one version as soon as possible, hopefully before launch.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/33.htm#acer_xr341ck


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This might be a recap, but incase it isnt.. The price seems to be in line with what I was thinking lol. Not to bad.
> 
> Acer is to release new 34" gaming monitors with a 3440 x 1440 resolution and IPS panel, and as it now seems two actually. The XR341CK has AMD FreeSync support and the XR341CKA has NVIDIA G-sync support. They come in a silver and black design with a "zero-frame" panel (i.e. ultra thin bezel).
> 
> Spec are shared by TFT-central and both versions offer a 34" ultra-wide screen size with 21:9 aspect ratio and a curved screen format:
> 
> They are based on IPS panel technology and given we are only aware of LG.Display producing IPS-type panels in this sector, they are likely to be AH-IPS from LG.Display. The screens have a 3440 x 1440 resolution and support refresh rates up to 75Hz. Some people may be disappointed that there is not support for 120 - 144Hz but that is not possible at the moment from current IPS-type panels of this size and format. At least there is a bit of a boost beyond 60Hz potentially here which is something. The support for dynamic refresh rates via the G-sync or FreeSync technologies will help users cope with the demand of the high resolution as well here and are certainly welcome.
> 
> In other specs there is a 4ms G2G response time, 1000:1 contrast ratio (100 million:1 DCR), 300 cd/m2 brightness and 172/178 viewing angles (owing to the curved nature). They are listed as having an 8-bit+FRC panel which implies a 1.07b colour depth, although elsewhere in the spec it also lists 16.7m. A standard gamut W-LED backlight offers a 72% NTSC coverage / sRGB gamut.
> 
> The XR341CK (FreeSync version) will offer HDMI 2.0 (MHL), DisplayPort, Mini DP and DP out connections, along with a 4 port USB 3.0 hub. It will support daisy chaining via the DP out port and also PiP and PbP functions.
> 
> The XR341CKA (G-sync model) will apparently offer DisplayPort, but also an additional HDMI 1.4 video connection. That would mark the first G-sync screen we've seen with more than one connection, so we will be interested to see how this works. Acer mentioned the screen was G-sync v2, so perhaps they have made adjustments to allow more than one video input. With the G-sync module being used, the XR341CKA will also support ULMB (Ultra Low Motion Blur). The XR341CKA also has a 4 port USB 3.0 hub as with the other model.
> 
> Integrated 2x 7W stereo speakers with DTS sound are offered on both models, and the stand offers tilt and 130mm height adjustments from the stand. The screen is also VESA 100m compliant. There are no swivel or pivot adjustments offered. Cables are provided for HDMI, DP and USB with both versions of the screen. Both are also part of Acer's flickerless (PWM-free) focus and have additional low blue light modes as well.
> 
> Production of the new screens has actually been brought forward somewhat and are expected to be available within retail channels in early July. Overclockers.co.uk have indicated an expected retail price of around £899 for the FreeSync XR341CK version, and £999 for the G-sync XR341CKA version. We will be reviewing one version as soon as possible, hopefully before launch.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/33.htm#acer_xr341ck


Good work mate!!!

Sounds like it has the same panel as in this video. I told you all it would only be 60Hz LOL. If it was 144hz I would have bought 3!!!


----------



## Thoth420

Call me crazy but i would still use this panel even if the max is 75hz....assuming the price isn't nuts.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh well, this thread can be closed pretty much. 75 Hz just means it's a slightly overclocked version of one of the current 34" panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll go do a 3x portrait 27" Acer Predator setup...


I would wait for reviews - G-Sync is a big deal. The main reason I go rid of the DELL was the tearing. 75Hz is of course disappointing if true. Gibbo is normally pretty spot on despite comments above. He's a sales manager, he's hardly likely to lie about specs.


----------



## Neo G

75Hz G-Sync. I'd still buy it.

It would never have been easy to pull off >75Hz at 3440x1440 anyway unless you went a bit crazy with the GPUs or turned down the settings quite a lot.

I'm just going to wait to see how bad the backlight bleed is before jumping


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Disappointing, but it's still at the top of my list. I like that there is a Free-sync and G-sync model, now i'll be able to get it regardless of whether i go green or red, and it looks like it's coming shortly after the 390x supposedly drops.

A 144Hz version would of probably been out of my price range anyway, i'm exited to see how it performs


----------



## XKaan

D'oh! After using this 144hz IPS I don't think I could ever go back to 60 or even 75 - it's just too nice.


----------



## QSS-5

it is 3 440 x 1 [email protected], IPS, free sync and Gsync (£899 and £999)

Source : http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/20361-acer-gor-ultrabreda-skarmar-i-3k-upplosning-med-amd-freesync-och-nvidia-g-sync

Edit: woops late to the party about the specs


----------



## rauf0

Looks almost perfect for my needs (simracing), just give me 144Hz with one step bigger size (40") which will match 32" for 16:9 res. and im in.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Call me crazy but i would still use this panel even if the max is 75hz....assuming the price isn't nuts.


I think 75 Hz + G-Sync V2 + improved pixel response/overdrive could be a great combo. That's why I'm not writing this one off just yet. This thing has too many good things going for it, even without 144 Hz support. Just the res and aspect ratio + curved screen alone is noteworthy.

Looking forward to the always thorough TFTCentral review...


----------



## RagingCain

Anybody who was expecting that resolution at 144 Hz was day dreaming. We aren't there yet.

I, for one, am still interested in this pretty thing.


----------



## RedM00N

Despite 75hz, I'll still keep an eye on this. Other or better contenders may come between now and it's release too. Still many times better than what I have.

I wonder if it will have any sort of overclockability. I'd like to see at least 92hz to match my current monitor


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Despite 75hz, I'll still keep an eye on this. Other or better contenders may come between now and it's release too. Still many times better than what I have.
> 
> I wonder if it will have any sort of overclockability. I'd like to see at least 92hz to match my current monitor


I don't think it will have much headroom to be honest. Also, since G-sync is embedded, that may complicate OC'ing; you may have to disable G-sync. We'll see I guess...


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> The XR341CKA (G-sync model) will apparently offer DisplayPort, *but also an additional HDMI 1.4 video connection*. That would mark the first G-sync screen we've seen with more than one connection, so we will be interested to see how this works. Acer mentioned the screen was G-sync v2, so perhaps they have made adjustments to allow more than one video input.


Hoping that is true regarding the GSYNC having HDMI, otherwise the FreeSync version with HDMI 2.0 is more appealing.
Quote:


> The XR341CK (FreeSync version) will offer HDMI 2.0 (MHL), DisplayPort, Mini DP and DP out connections, along with a 4 port USB 3.0 hub. It will support daisy chaining via the DP out port and also PiP and PbP functions.


----------



## Herstal

I wonder if the G-sync model will also support Freesync?


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I don't think it will have much headroom to be honest. Also, since G-sync is embedded, that may complicate OC'ing; you may have to disable G-sync. We'll see I guess...


I'd be fine disabling Gsync for games that can hold high fps if it meant a higher refresh overclock. That is if its more than like a few hertz gain.

But I do hope it has a decent amount of headroom in general.


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Hoping that is true regarding the GSYNC having HDMI, otherwise the FreeSync version with HDMI 2.0 is more appealing.


Also 1.4 limit the refresh rate at native res to 50hz IIRC


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Good work mate!!!
> 
> Sounds like it has the same panel as in this video. I told you all it would only be 60Hz LOL. If it was 144hz I would have bought 3!!!


75Hz not 60...


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Hoping that is true regarding the GSYNC having HDMI, otherwise the FreeSync version with HDMI 2.0 is more appealing.


G-sync will still work ONLY with DP. The HDMI 1.4 port can be used to connect the monitor to other things but it surely won't support G-sync with it. At least that's what I think


----------



## Mand12

Both G-Sync and FreeSync require a DP connection to function. Neither works without.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Disappointing, but it's still at the top of my list. I like that there is a Free-sync and G-sync model, now i'll be able to get it regardless of whether i go green or red, and it looks like it's coming shortly after the 390x supposedly drops.
> 
> A 144Hz version would of probably been out of my price range anyway, i'm exited to see how it performs


I agree this is much more feasible for me favoring single GPU systems.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herstal*
> 
> I wonder if the G-sync model will also support Freesync?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



it is 3 440 x 1 [email protected], IPS, free sync and Gsync (£899 and £999)


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> Both G-Sync and FreeSync require a DP connection to function. Neither works without.


Right, it is a DP 1.2a specific after all.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Also 1.4 limit the refresh rate at native res to 50hz IIRC


Kind of a bummer seeing as 1.4a can do 4k at 30 Hz but sacrifices are to be made I suppose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> G-sync will still work ONLY with DP. The HDMI 1.4 port can be used to connect the monitor to other things but it surely won't support G-sync with it. At least that's what I think


Not worried about it not being able to do GSYNC with the HDMI portion, just having that option alone is appealing to use it as a 2nd monitor. But I may just wait until my U2711 finally dies (which will be never) and pick up the Seiki 40" 4k when it gets HDMI 2.0.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> 75Hz not 60...


Like their is a perceivable difference but yes it's 75hz oops. It's still no where near 144hz lol. I will still swap out my LG 34UC97 for one.


----------



## Herstal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> it is 3 440 x 1 [email protected], IPS, free sync and Gsync (£899 and £999)


I read the above qoute as "free sync variant for 899 and gsync variant for 999", but does the gsync support both modes? I'd guess not, but maybe i'm wrong?


----------



## degenn

Welp, looks like I called this one. Glad to know my predictive abiilties are still intact.









Will be skipping this one.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *degenn*
> 
> Welp, looks like I called this one. Glad to know my predictive abiilties are still intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be skipping this one.


I'm actually considering this if its not too expensive here in Australia. I would love 3 for a video worksation


----------



## Earonw49

Noob Question:

If the monitor is only 75hz, does that mean G-Sync will only work from 40-75 fps? In short: fps after 75hz/FPS then gsync won't work / fail?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

If G-sync 2.0 works the same way as 1.0, then you can expect no tearing from 1 hz all the way to 75 hz with inserted frames from 1 to 30hz and completely variable, non duplicated, frames from 30 to 75. G-sync will not allow you to go above 75fps as long as g-sync is enabled.


----------



## Shaba

I hope this thing comes in around $800 or less. I know that is "wish in one hand crap in the other & see which fills up first" type of scenario but I can dream. I will happily sell both of my Dell U2412Ms to get one of these if the price is right.


----------



## Anateus

75Hz... ffs, I never asked for this


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> You do have a good point. Somehow they got dibs on the XB270HU (au optronics?) panel before the other guys. So that's to their credit. The build quality still isn't the greatest though, been following that thread. Don't get me wrong, I would like to see Acer step up their game. Competition is good. We all wanted to believe...


One of parts forming AU Optronics was called Acer Display Technology so I guess they got some connections there.


----------



## pr1me

all i needed was 21hz more lol
















75hz is just too low, G-sync or not, i wont go below 96hz.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr1me*
> 
> all i needed was 21hz more lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75hz is just too low, G-sync or not, i wont go below 96hz.


Indeed 96hz would have been much better but with my hardware 75hz is just fine. I own the 27 inch Predator now and seem to have gotten a pretty cherry panel so I think I will stick. 200 more dollars doesn't seem worth it for me in my current state. Driving the XB270HU is rough enough on my poor GPU.


----------



## Wanou

I think people are over reacting over the "low" 75hz. The main reason monitor are 144hz is because regardless of any image ready on the GPU side the monitor had to refresh. Now with Gsync it's a complete different deal: you'll have 75 real, fully generated images per seconds. I'm shocked of some of the reaction i read on the forum. Did you even read the specs ?


----------



## Earonw49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> I think people are over reacting over the "low" 75hz. The main reason monitor are 144hz is because regardless of any image ready on the GPU side the monitor had to refresh. Now with Gsync it's a complete different deal: you'll have 75 real, fully generated images per seconds. I'm shocked of some of the reaction i read on the forum. Did you even read the specs ?


I agree. Personally I don't see the big deal. Gsync on a 34" 3440x1400 monitor? What's not to like?


----------



## biz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> I think people are over reacting over the "low" 75hz. The main reason monitor are 144hz is because regardless of any image ready on the GPU side the monitor had to refresh. Now with Gsync it's a complete different deal: you'll have 75 real, fully generated images per seconds. I'm shocked of some of the reaction i read on the forum. Did you even read the specs ?


there is an audience of people who are basically waiting to upgrade low-resolution gaming displays, but all these tradeoffs just make everything a side-grade instead of an upgrade

we've been stuck on 2 milion pixels for way too long

there are only a handful high refresh-rate displays that go beyond that
there is only a single display that does more than 1920x1080 for nvidia's activeshutter 3d


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earonw49*
> 
> I agree. Personally I don't see the big deal. Gsync on a 34" 3440x1400 monitor? What's not to like?


Ever had a friend talk up a restaurant as having the best food on the planet so much that you believed the hype?

You go there, find out the food is good but not world shattering amazing like you were lead to believe and end up leaving disappointed.

It's kinda like that.


----------



## Earonw49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Ever had a friend talk up a restaurant as having the best food on the planet so much that you believed the hype?
> 
> You go there, find out the food is good but not world shattering amazing like you were lead to believe and end up leaving disappointed.
> 
> It's kinda like that.


Excellent analogy!


----------



## supermi

I have been on 120hz for almost 3 years, going back to 60hz recently was aweful. I am running 81hz on my IPS (no dropped frames) and it is smooth but not silky like 120hz was. 75hz is a big letdown.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Forget about the monitor wait for Rockstar to release an official Oculus Rift patch!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> I think people are over reacting over the "low" 75hz. The main reason monitor are 144hz is because regardless of any image ready on the GPU side the monitor had to refresh. Now with Gsync it's a complete different deal: you'll have 75 real, fully generated images per seconds. I'm shocked of some of the reaction i read on the forum. Did you even read the specs ?


75Hz is a barely noticeable upgrade from a plain Jane 60 Hz monitor. Considering 75Hz and 144Hz are entirely different worlds; no, people aren't over-reacting.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 75Hz is a barely noticeable upgrade from a plain Jane 60 Hz monitor. Considering 75Hz and 144Hz are entirely different worlds; no, people aren't over-reacting.


so you are considering 144hz vs 75hz+Gsync ? correct ?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> so you are considering 144hz vs 75hz+Gsync ? correct ?


Gsync doesn't remove the benefits of a high Hz display. Not to mention to eliminate capped G-sync input lag you'd have to run your FPS cap at a lower ~70 FPS.


----------



## airisom2

Well, I guess we're waiting another year or so. 75Hz is a stutter fest compared to 120Hz+ especially with strobing.

The XB270HU, on the other hand, checks most boxes for me, but I can't help but see it as a stepping stone for the great monitors to come. I guess another way of putting it is if we have a 144Hz IPS 1440p monitor out now, the good stuff shouldn't be too far ahead. I'd rather spend the $800 I would have spent buying the XB270HU towards something like a 120Hz+ 4K monitor or what this monitor should have been.


----------



## demps709

This is a letdown. I know I was dreaming at 144hz IPS for this monitor but 75hz is too low. It's not worth the upgrade over my 1440p IPS at 60hz. I was willing to pay $1500 if it was at 120hz+.


----------



## Anateus

So, are there any 144Hz IPS ultrawide to be made? This so far is the biggest letdown, I wanted that monitor so hard..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> So, are there any 144Hz IPS ultrawide to be made? This so far is the biggest letdown, I wanted that monitor so hard..


Not as of yet no. The technology clearly isn't quite there yet. Might see a TN one if one were to be manufactured in this size. I'd be ok with that really. I love the Swift.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not as of yet no. The technology clearly isn't quite there yet. Might see a TN one if one were to be manufactured in this size. I'd be ok with that really. I love the Swift.


I think it is at 75hz tho, which is still impressive really. but yeah 75 isnt enough, i need about 104 or 110 fps/hz to really feel that "butter" when moving my mouse


----------



## Heracles

So any news on the 35inch Ultrawide VA possible 144hz that was mentioned?


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> So any news on the 35inch Ultrawide VA possible 144hz that was mentioned?


http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=27919452&postcount=143

Gibbo was wrong on the specs on this monitor, so there may still be a chance that it will be 3440x1440...or 75Hz. I guess we'll find out later this month.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

So 75hz is a stutter fest now? I would love to know what setups some of you have, that can push this res to 144hz on modern maxed out games.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 75hz is a stutter fest now? I would love to know what setups some of you have, that can push this res to 144hz on modern maxed out games.


Dont worry. We will upgrade accordingly


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 75hz is a stutter fest now? I would love to know what setups some of you have, that can push this res to 144hz on modern maxed out games.


my 290x pushses 110hz 1440p on my qnix monitor for 2 years now almost.









sure in certain games i turned down shadows, or off, and turn off ambient occlusion, etc. games liek blops 2 run easy maxed out, etc.

just depends on the game. even crysis 3 looks gorgeous tho with a lot of settings turned down. and i prefer buttery smooth gameplay.


----------



## moogleslam

If they can't make a 120/144Hz IPS panel with these specs, I'd be happy with a TN one...


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my 290x pushses 110hz 1440p on my qnix monitor for 2 years now almost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure in certain games i turned down shadows, or off, and turn off ambient occlusion, etc. games liek blops 2 run easy maxed out, etc.
> 
> just depends on the game. even crysis 3 looks gorgeous tho with a lot of settings turned down. and i prefer buttery smooth gameplay.


1440p on 16:9 or 21:9? You can't compare the fps directly.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Gsync doesn't remove the benefits of a high Hz display. Not to mention to eliminate capped G-sync input lag you'd have to run your FPS cap at a lower ~70 FPS.


That's a good point. Too bad they couldn't squeeze 95-100 Hz out of it.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my 290x pushses 110hz 1440p on my qnix monitor for 2 years now almost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure in certain games i turned down shadows, or off, and turn off ambient occlusion, etc. games liek blops 2 run easy maxed out, etc.
> 
> just depends on the game. even crysis 3 looks gorgeous tho with a lot of settings turned down. and i prefer buttery smooth gameplay.


Black ops 2 came out in 2012.. i said modern games. This monitor also isn't just 1440p. Driving this display at those kinds of refresh rates will be what? 50% harder to drive than 4k 60fps? Future games are going to punish your 290x even at 1080p lol. My point was, people saying 75hz is a lag fest are being ridiculous and completely impractical.


----------



## vallonen

Back in the old CRT days 85hz was the "sweet spot".


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Back in the old CRT days 85hz was the "sweet spot".


LOL, yeah I remember having a 14 or 15 inch Sony CRT that ran 800x600 at 85 Hz.


----------



## Seeing Red

A bit disappointed that it isn't 144Hz, but at least it's coming out in July. I kind of expected it to come out in late Fall.

Heck, I would be happy with a scaled up Eizo FG2421.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 75hz is a stutter fest now? I would love to know what setups some of you have, that can push this res to 144hz on modern maxed out games.


I would have liked it to be 144Hz so I wouldn't have to upgrade monitor again later down the line. 3440x1440 is "only" 34% more area. We're talking a single generation of GPUs here. Plenty of us are pushing 2560x1440 144Hz (with multiple GPUs) using last generation (Kepler and Hawaii) GPUs. I'm sure my 3x Titans could handle it, but that would be the limit of what they could probably do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> If they can't make a 120/144Hz IPS panel with these specs, I'd be happy with a TN one...


Same. I would think a curved monitor would actually help TN the most with its poor viewing angles. I'm totally happy with my Swift, and having used it for almost ~8 months now, there's just no going back to sub 100Hz monitors, ever. While in the end IPS or VA would be best, if TN means just getting a working 3440x1440 144Hz monitor out faster (as long as it has true 8-bit color like the Swift) I would get that.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 75hz is a stutter fest now? I would love to know what setups some of you have, that can push this res to 144hz on modern maxed out games.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546747/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-owners-club

There's a bunch of folks who obviously already have more than ample setups to push 144 fps at 3440 x 1440. That number will go up quite a bit in around a month or so when 390X drops finally.

Also monitors have a much longer lifespan than GPU's or CPU's. Just because someone couldn't max it out now doesn't mean that they won't be able to max it for 75% of the time they own it once they upgrade gpu's in the next year or two.


----------



## BeerPowered

2560 by 1440 IPS 144hz, 3440x1440 Curved IPS 21:9 75hz, man im floored, Gysnc and FreeSync. So many awesome monitors. Will get one of these types for Christmas and Dual with my U2711. So hard to pick.

75hz is very reasonable since most rigs cant push 144 fps at these resolutions without 3-4 gpus.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=27919452&postcount=143
> 
> Gibbo was wrong on the specs on this monitor, so there may still be a chance that it will be 3440x1440...or 75Hz. I guess we'll find out later this month.


Sigh 2 weeks left in this month. Really hoping the VA version is 120/144hz


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> 75hz is very reasonable since most rigs cant push 144 fps at these resolutions without 3-4 gpus.


Thanks 1960's TV Dad...


----------



## ssiperko

I can push 90/130 at 2560x1600 with my SLI non-TightX setup.

SS


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> My point was, people saying 75hz is a lag fest are being ridiculous and completely impractical.


Have you actually used a high refresh rate monitor? If so, then you'd understand that the smoothness and clarity of 75Hz isn't even worth being compared to 120Hz+. It's a big difference, especially when you have strobing enabled.

If this monitor was 144Hz, it would scale with future equipment better than if it was 75Hz. Not only is a 3440x1440 144Hz monitor a better long-term investment, the gaming and general usage experience would be sublime. Rigs today can run [email protected] (I'm thinking OC'd 980 SLI or 390 non-X CF) on AAA games. Add in the performance bump we'll get from DX12, and running the same monitor at 144Hz will be even easier and could be possible in the next generation. Even if you can't run some games at 144fps at the time at max settings, at least the monitor gives you the capacity to do so. Or, you could just lower some settings...

Once you get a taste of high refresh rates, 60 is the new 30, and 120 is the benchmark, imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> 75hz is very reasonable since most rigs cant push 144 fps at these resolutions without 3-4 gpus.


Try to think in the future. Then again, something's telling me that overclocked Titan X 2-way SLI could pull it off.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's not _too_ many more pixels than 1440p. I'm averaging 120fps with three TITAN X at 1440p with 4X MSAA in GTA V at the moment. It would be some what unrealistic to assume you'll be pinging off 144 fps too often however, albeit this is not an issue at all. Especially on a G-Sync panel.

I didn't note much of a difference in performance going to a 3440x1440 panel.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

People seem to be misunderstanding what i said. I'm all for 144hz, my first response to this news was that i was a bit disappointed. My posts were directed at statements like "75hz is a stutter fest".

When the real "next-gen" games start dropping, 144hz monitors will look like a bit of a waste imo.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> People seem to be misunderstanding what i said. I'm all for 144hz, my first response to this news was that i was a bit disappointed. My posts were directed at statements like "75hz is a stutter fest".
> 
> When the real "next-gen" games start dropping, 144hz monitors will look like a bit of a waste imo.


So what? 144Hz monitors arent for poor people, next gen games will be followed by next gen cards. Anyway, you wont play that game forever. People usually stick to older titles.


----------



## Nizzen

60 hz sux in 2D, same does 75hz. Scrolling and hovering the mouse on 60hz =


----------



## lowgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 75hz is a stutter fest now? I would love to know what setups some of you have, that can push this res to 144hz on modern maxed out games.


Speak for yourself, lol. This is overclock.net, we aren't all running 570's. I'll wait for 144Hz at 3440x1440. IPS isn't the biggest concern to me, it's just a nice bonus.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> So what? 144Hz monitors arent for poor people, next gen games will be followed by next gen cards. Anyway, you wont play that game forever. People usually stick to older titles.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowgun*
> 
> Speak for yourself, lol. This is overclock.net, we aren't all running 570's. I'll wait for 144Hz at 3440x1440. IPS isn't the biggest concern to me, it's just a nice bonus.


"aren't for poor people" "we aren't all running 570's" So because i have a 570 in my sig i must be poor







You're right, this is overclock.net..


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vallonen*
> 
> Back in the old CRT days 85hz was the "sweet spot".


Psh. Have you ever used [email protected] 150Hz on a CRT? It was amazing. I still have never used a monitor that has reached that smoothness, though the XB270HU does come somewhat close. I actually still have that 21" CRT monitor in storage that I havent got around to selling or trashing yet. I wish I had the space on my desk for it still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Sigh 2 weeks left in this month. Really hoping the VA version is 120/144hz


While I would LOVE that, I would not bet on it. VA is a much slower panel type than even IPS was back when we only have slow IPS displays. Even with some new tech I dont think we should be hoping for 144Hz on a VA right now. Most I would hope for is 96-100Hz, which I would be fine with. That would be pretty smooth motion and much better image quality. Id probably upgrade to that even though I just got the other Acer Predator.


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Psh. Have you ever used [email protected] 150Hz on a CRT? It was amazing. I still have never used a monitor that has reached that smoothness, though the XB270HU does come somewhat close. I actually still have that 21" CRT monitor in storage that I havent got around to selling or trashing yet. I wish I had the space on my desk for it still.


No, I never had the opportunity, the highest I got to use was 1600x1200 @ 120Hz. I actually miss the proper PC resolution, sure you get a bit bit more FOV with the console res but I loved that extra height of the 1600x1200 resolution.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> So what? 144Hz monitors arent for poor people, next gen games will be followed by next gen cards. Anyway, you wont play that game forever. People usually stick to older titles.


Very true. I prefer waiting for a game to be patched(these days maybe 10 times) to completion, mods to be out(if they can function with the title), snake oil tweaks weeded out from ones that actually do something worthwhile. Also driver optimizations...sometimes...oh and they are generally cheaper if you wait.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Psh. Have you ever used [email protected] 150Hz on a CRT?


What brand/model was that?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> What brand/model was that?


I think it was this one, but id have to go get it out of storage to double check the model and be sure:
http://www1.viewsonic.com/products/archive/g225fb.htm


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> What brand/model was that?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was this one, but id have to go get it out of storage to double check the model and be sure:
> http://www1.viewsonic.com/products/archive/g225fb.htm
Click to expand...

It can't have been that one. Mine has higher horizontal frequency (140 KHz), and it won't do higher than 105 Hz at 1600x1200.

If you happen to find the right one, let me know. I'd love to find a used one to play around with.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I think it was this one, but id have to go get it out of storage to double check the model and be sure:
> http://www1.viewsonic.com/products/archive/g225fb.htm


*WEIGHT Net 58.2 lb.*

My 60" LG HDTV weighs less than that!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *WEIGHT Net 58.2 lb.*
> 
> My 60" LG HDTV weighs less than that!


That's just because it has less pixels! =O


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> So what? 144Hz monitors arent for poor people, next gen games will be followed by next gen cards. Anyway, you wont play that game forever. People usually stick to older titles.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> Psh. Have you ever used [email protected] 150Hz on a CRT? It was amazing. I still have never used a monitor that has reached that smoothness, though the XB270HU does come somewhat close. I actually still have that 21" CRT monitor in storage that I havent got around to selling or trashing yet. I wish I had the space on my desk for it still.
> While I would LOVE that, I would not bet on it. VA is a much slower panel type than even IPS was back when we only have slow IPS displays. Even with some new tech I dont think we should be hoping for 144Hz on a VA right now. Most I would hope for is 96-100Hz, which I would be fine with. That would be pretty smooth motion and much better image quality. Id probably upgrade to that even though I just got the other Acer Predator.


Eizo Foris fg2421 was a VA panel and Callsign Vega loved it at one point....


----------



## Thoth420

I thought VA IPS and PLS were all branding terms for the same thing...am I wrong?

Also isn't the Acer Predator XB270HU classified as a VA panel on TFT?


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I thought VA IPS and PLS were all branding terms for the same thing...am I wrong?
> 
> Also isn't the Acer Predator XB270HU classified as a VA panel on TFT?


AHVA= IPS (name changed only for legal reason)

here other type of panel explained: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/panel_technologies.htm


----------



## twitchyzero

when can we expect 21:9 5040x2160?
if I ever move out of the country I'd be willing to grab something like that.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> AHVA= IPS (name changed only for legal reason)


I have absolutely no knowledge about the inner workings of the panels themselves, but i doubt it's that simple. AUO managed to accomplish some great things with LCD tech. After seeing the viewing angles on the BL3200PT and the response times without noticeable overshoot on the XB270HU, i think they have to be doing something right. I think i'm finally ready to give LCD monitors a try, as long as it's their most refined AMVA or their most refined AHVA with a polarizer at 100+ Hz.

And with a teensy bit of luck, glossy.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2*
> 
> Once you get a taste of high refresh rates, 60 is the new 30, and 120 is the benchmark, imo.
> Try to think in the future. Then again, something's telling me that overclocked Titan X 2-way SLI could pull it off.


I am thinking future. Im thinking Games like GTA V and DAI and Frostbite 3 games which destroy rigs. SLI Titan X could push 120 fps easily, but 144 fps is a bit much for 3440x1440. At least the Titan X is only $999 a pop instead of how high they used to cost.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Eizo Foris fg2421 was a VA panel and Callsign Vega loved it at one point....


The Eizo was a 120Hz monitor, but it had some major overdrive to get there and that resulting in quite a few image issues. There are also quite a few people from what I remember who reported motion artifacting from the pixels not being able to move fast enough for the refresh rate. It was also only 1080p, an easier resolution to do higher refresh of pixels on that 1440p or 4K. It was impressive for VA tech, but that panel still has a ways to go before it would have been great. The IGZO tech definitely is promising though, they just have to halve their native response time. Your post did make me look at some more info though and you are right, there have been advances in VA that make high refresh panels a reality much sooner than I had thought. I did not see it mentioned anywhere, but Innolux has an MVA panel, with 4K resolution and a 9ms G2G native response. HOLY CRAP. Because from what we have seen, a panel needs to have at least a 12ms G2G response to be able to achieve perfect 144Hz with proper overdrive (no artifacting overdrive). This means we *could* see a 4K MVA display with 120+ Hz resolution sometime soon. The panel was just launched barely 1 month ago, so I would not expect to see models released for at least another 6 months absolute minimum, but the panel tech IS there. All we need now is a 4K scaler to be designed that can process 4K pixels at the high refresh rates using either DP 1.3 or HDMI 2.0.


----------



## airisom2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> I am thinking future. Im thinking Games like GTA V and DAI and Frostbite 3 games which destroy rigs. SLI Titan X could push 120 fps easily, but 144 fps is a bit much for 3440x1440. At least the Titan X is only $999 a pop instead of how high they used to cost.


You aren't really thinking in the future if GTA V and DAI are in the present







When I say future, I mean next year's graphics cards, which should be able to run such a monitor in dual-gpu configs fine.

The difference between 120fps and 144fps on a 144Hz monitor is negligibe. I find it hard to discern the difference between the two even with strobing enabled, though it is visible. With how much framerates can vary in these games (i.e. 100 to 75 to 140, etc. with the flick of your mouse), I find that as long as your frames are in the triple digits, the benefits of a high refresh rate monitor are still present.


----------



## themasterpiece1

34 inch ultrawide monitors need to drop in price. 4k monitors have been dropping super fast yet that old LG is still going for $900. I want to try a 34 inch ultrawide but no retailers near me carry it. Buying it online is a pain when it comes to returns.


----------



## romanlegion13th

ill stick to my 34inch 4K monitor much better than this when ever it is released
ill wait for a 4k 144hz monitor until i upgrade


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> The Eizo was a 120Hz monitor, but it had some major overdrive to get there and that resulting in quite a few image issues. There are also quite a few people from what I remember who reported motion artifacting from the pixels not being able to move fast enough for the refresh rate. It was also only 1080p, an easier resolution to do higher refresh of pixels on that 1440p or 4K. It was impressive for VA tech, but that panel still has a ways to go before it would have been great. The IGZO tech definitely is promising though, they just have to halve their native response time. Your post did make me look at some more info though and you are right, there have been advances in VA that make high refresh panels a reality much sooner than I had thought. I did not see it mentioned anywhere, but Innolux has an MVA panel, with 4K resolution and a 9ms G2G native response. HOLY CRAP. Because from what we have seen, a panel needs to have at least a 12ms G2G response to be able to achieve perfect 144Hz with proper overdrive (no artifacting overdrive). This means we *could* see a 4K MVA display with 120+ Hz resolution sometime soon. The panel was just launched barely 1 month ago, so I would not expect to see models released for at least another 6 months, but the panel tech IS there. All we need now is a 4K scaler to be designed that can process 4K pixels at the high refresh rates using either DP 1.3 or HDMI 2.0.


Yes the Eizo had issues but u wanted an example of a 120hz+ monitor so I name dropped it. If they can do is I'm sure someone can figure out VA.

4k 120hz is too soon. Let's just wait another year so the standards can be implemented


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> AHVA= IPS (name changed only for legal reason)
> 
> here other type of panel explained: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/panel_technologies.htm


Thanks for the link that is a great reference. Going to bookmark it.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> ill stick to my 34inch 4K monitor much better than this when ever it is released
> ill wait for a 4k 144hz monitor until i upgrade


Just cant imagine what GPUs can run games @144hz 4K resolution ?


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> Just cant imagine what GPUs can run games @144hz 4K resolution ?


None. At least not for 4 years.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> Just cant imagine what GPUs can run games @144hz 4K resolution ?


4k 120hz/144hz may never happen. They have already released 5K monitors and 8K are coming down the pipeline soon. 4K will soon be forgotten much like those EDTVs back in the day that had 480P. As for 8K 120hz/144hz monitorsI would say you got 5-10 years before they hit.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> 4k 120hz/144hz may never happen. They have already released 5K monitors and 8K are coming down the pipeline soon. 4K will soon be forgotten much like those EDTVs back in the day that had 480P. As for 8K 120hz/144hz monitorsI would say you got 5-10 years before they hit.


I disagree

4k at 120/144hz
8k at 60hz

just like how 1080p and 1440p where a few years ago


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> 4k 120hz/144hz may never happen. They have already released 5K monitors and 8K are coming down the pipeline soon. 4K will soon be forgotten much like those EDTVs back in the day that had 480P. As for 8K 120hz/144hz monitorsI would say you got 5-10 years before they hit.


We already have an interface technology that supports 4K at 120Hz, or 8K at 60Hz. And now as of last month we have a panel that supports 4K and can use overdrive to run at 120Hz. So we might see them. Next years GPU generations will hopefully have enough power to run that framerate in SLI and have the necessary DP1.3 connectors onboard.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> We already have an interface technology that supports 4K at 120Hz, or 8K at 60Hz. And now as of last month we have a panel that supports 4K and can use overdrive to run at 120Hz. So we might see them. Next years GPU generations will hopefully have enough power to run that framerate in SLI and have the necessary DP1.3 connectors onboard.


What is this overclockable 4k monitor to 120 hz you speak of?


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> What is this overclockable 4k monitor to 120 hz you speak of?


Sadly, I didn't say there was a 4K overclockable monitor, I said that a panel now exists with the required low response time from the factory spec that when paired with standard overdrive circuits has the capability to be used with a 120Hz refresh rate. monitors on the market have proven we can run 120 or 144Hz with a panel that has 12ms response time from the factory, that means the majority of panels with 12ms or less response have the *capability* to be used for faster than 60Hz. The panel I speak of (MVA type, 3000:1 static contrast, 300 brightness) has a factory spec of 9ms. That means with no overdrive we can already hit 110Hz, so we only need minor OD to reach the 120Hz mark. However with the panel literally just released, we wont see it in an actual monitor for at a minimum 6 months, probably closer to 1 year. It takes time for companies to get a working product designed, tested, built, and out the door. But the panel tech and interconnect tech is now there. We just need a GPU that has a DP1.3 port (next gen), and possibly a scaler that supports 4K at 120Hz. Not sure if the scaler exists yet or not.


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> I didnt say there was a 4K overclockable monitor, I said that a panel now exists with the required low response time from the factory spec that when paired with standard overdrive circuits has the capability to be used with a 120Hz refresh rate. With the panel literally just released, we wont see it in an actual monitor for at a minimum 6 months, probably closer to 1 year. It takes time for companies to get a working product designed, tested, built, and out the door. But the panel tech and interconnect tech is now there. We just need a GPU that has a DP1.3 port (next gen), and possibly a scaler that supports 4K at 120Hz. Not sure if the scaler exists yet or not.


Oh, that sucks, got all giddy in my pants for a moment.


----------



## chadamir

Press release:
Quote:


> The Acer XR341CKA monitor will be available in North America in September with prices starting at US$1,299, in EMEA in August with prices starting at €1,399, and in China in September with prices starting at ¥8,999. Exact specifications, prices, and availability will vary by region. To find out about availability, product specifications and prices in specific markets, please contact your nearest Acer office or retailer via www.acer.com.


http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/157367


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chadamir*
> 
> Press release:
> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/157367


Pricing as expected. Actually priced the same as the LG 34UC97. The big differences between the 2 are obviously the GSync capabilities of the Acer and I'm sure the LG will excel in color reproduction versus the Acer. A great deal for GSync on a curved IPS 3440x1440. Still not sure about Acer though...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Pricing as expected. Actually priced the same as the LG 34UC97. The big differences between the 2 are obviously the GSync capabilities of the Acer and I'm sure the LG will excel in color reproduction versus the Acer. A great deal for GSync on a curved IPS 3440x1440. Still not sure about Acer though...


The Acer is rumored to be 75 Hz, but there is no mention of that in the press release.









I called the price at $1199, so $1299 isn't too far off.


----------



## Shaba

That price kills it for me. I will be looking elsewhere.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> That price kills it for me. I will be looking elsewhere.


Eh, I'll wait for reviews to make a final decision. Definitely not preordering it.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> That price kills it for me. I will be looking elsewhere.


There are no other monitors like this with the same features for now, not even announced, so there's not much to look at at least for a while unfortunately..

On another note, after reading the press release I noticed this nice thing:

Quote:


> Users can easily identify when G-SYNC mode is on through a red ambient light at the lower edge of the monitor, of which intensity changes according to the instantaneous monitor refresh rate.


On the XB270HU this is not available unlike the ROG Swift so nice to see they included it on this monitor instead


----------



## CallsignVega

$1300 for 75Hz. These slow screens aren't going to cut it anymore.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

When i heard it wasn't 144hz i was hoping for a good price.. $1300 isn't going to happen


----------



## Shogon

Just wait for black Friday sale. Why the 32" 4k Acer was something like $400 or so off I remember last year (but I returned it). Was looking forward to this monitor even though it's only 75 Hz because it's curved, IPS, and has a HDMI input for my TV, but that price I could buy 2 more Swifts and play in Surround again (If I would give Nvidia that benefit again).

Here is top hoping for more GSYNC monitors with a HDMI input release. Wouldn't mind a 1080p 120 Hz IPS honestly (with HDMI on the side, even though GSYNC won't work with it).


----------



## djriful

http://www.windowscentral.com/check-out-acers-34-inch-curved-qhd-display



*Acer XR341CKA display*


Curved 34-inch 21:9 UltraWide QHD (3440 x 1440) display
IPS technology
178-degree viewing angles
NVIDIA G-Sync technology to minimize stutter and screen tear
2 x 7W DTS speakers
100% sRGB color gamut
DisplayPort and HDMI inputs
Built-in USB 3.0 hub
Ultra thin bezel
Aluminum base


----------



## GorillaSceptre

^ Nevermind, it's happening


----------



## Waro

Release in June, costs 1399€.

Source

_Edit: windowscentral.com says release in August/September._

The bottom bezel is fat and ugly:


----------



## Anateus

1400 euro. Good joke.


----------



## MedRed

disappointed. I'll be waiting for a +30" 120-144hz IPS.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Ahh man, in that first pic it looked bezel-less.


----------



## Genny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Ahh man, in that first pic it looked bezel-less.


I think the image used on the screen isn't filling it, causing the bezels to look much larger than they are. Then again, my eyesight is terrible.


----------



## Wolfsbora

LG pulled that crap on my old IPS monitor. PhotoShop it so that it looks like the bezel is microscopic. Basically the "glass" goes to the 2mm thick bezel but the actual screen is 5+mm from the bezel.


----------



## Wanou

From an article on TheVerge I see a different disign... weird.

http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/23/8482765/acer-predator-gaming-desktop-laptop-tablet-announced-photos


----------



## Waro

Maybe an early prototype.


----------



## Genny

Tom's hardware has another image of it posted. Looks like the screen doesn't go to the actual bezel.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/acer-unveils-predator-gaming-series,28986.html


----------



## zanardi

In theverge pic it's the 35" VA panel with 2560x1080 resolution.


----------



## Vladislavs

yeh and it also says 144 hz refresh rate, that a different monitor, 1080p on 34 will look ABYSMAL


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> From an article on TheVerge I see a different disign... weird.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/23/8482765/acer-predator-gaming-desktop-laptop-tablet-announced-photos


I dont know about that resolution on the 35" model. I am sure they will have a much lower price point because of it. If the quality is there as well as low input lag I may be persuaded though. The good thing about all of these releases is that we as consumers have options and competition. I can only imagine what next years refreshes will bring as these monitor styles go mainstream

Edit: it looks like 2560x1080 at 35" is less PPI then a 27" 1080p.


----------



## Vladislavs

like i said above, PPI on 35 inch is ABYSMAL







i dont even understand whats the point of that screen in 2015. You can get a decent 2k resolution at 144 hz, but this 1080p at 35 just.....will look like playing tetris on 35 inch screen


----------



## Ghoxt

So tempted to sell my Acer 4K Gsync XB280HK plus side LG monitors and get 3 of these in surround.










Wondering if 2 Titan X's will cut it. If 144Hz I think I'll need another Titan X for 3 total...?

Consensus for Surround and number of Titan X???


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> If 144Hz I think I'll need another Titan X for 3 total...?


It's 75 Hz, though.


----------



## Vladislavs

One single card will be enough to drive this 3440 by 1440 up to 75 hz, but it shoud be high end card like 980 or this year 980 Ti when it will be avaiable


----------



## Anateus

980 wont get 60fps on that, no way. 390X or Titan X - for sure.


----------



## Vladislavs

depends on the game of course, but for the most demanding games, yeah probably this year 980 Ti will be up to the task


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's 75 Hz, though.


Wow, just saw that revealed on last 3 pages. No need to sell my 4K Acer XB280HK GSync then.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Black ops 2 came out in 2012.. i said modern games. This monitor also isn't just 1440p. Driving this display at those kinds of refresh rates will be what? 50% harder to drive than 4k 60fps? Future games are going to punish your 290x even at 1080p lol. My point was, people saying 75hz is a lag fest are being ridiculous and completely impractical.


Not really, cause I find items such as ambient occlussion to actually make MOST not all but most games look worse. and shadows off never bugged me. SO let the harder games come, I'll be just fine thanks. 1440p and 2x MSAA = gorgeous regardless of other settings, if the game is designed halfway decent.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Not really, cause I find items such as ambient occlussion to actually make MOST not all but most games look worse. and shadows off never bugged me. SO let the harder games come, I'll be just fine thanks. 1440p and 2x MSAA = gorgeous regardless of other settings, if the game is designed halfway decent.


I think you quoted the wrong post. Nothing you typed applies to what i said.


----------



## 7eleven

I'm so disappointed by the 75Hz i planned buying that monitor but 75 is too low... 100Hz would be fine.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Looks like these are G-Sync 2.0 Features
Quote:


> For gamers, the XR341CKA supports multiple features that allow them to fine tune the monitor's performance, including 6-axis color adjustment enabled by NVIDIA G-SYNC, on-screen display of refresh rate, and three different aim-point icons to choose from. Users can easily identify when G-SYNC mode is on through a red ambient light at the lower edge of the monitor, of which intensity changes according to the instantaneous monitor refresh rate.


----------



## Swolern

That looks more like Gsync v1.1 with those minimal features.

When is ULMB + Gsync enabled simultaneously v6.0?


----------



## Creator

At least they finally got rid of the glossy bezel! Good job Acer. Now make a 120-144Hz version!


----------



## Shadowarez

Well see prices skyrocketing to least $2000+ before tax.


----------



## Waro

_Edit: Wrong topic._


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7eleven*
> 
> I'm so disappointed by the 75Hz i planned buying that monitor but 75 is too low... 100Hz would be fine.


I agree, i wish 100hz became a standard, it's a more feasible and practical refresh rate imo.


----------



## Skazzy

The Predator* variant *z35 it has 144 Hz but what is still not known for sure is the resolution...Guess we will have to wait until Computex to know if we have a great competitor of the ROG Swift.


----------



## Qu1ckset

I was excited for this panel till I saw how ugly it looked, I think il just play the waiting game, my U2913wm will last in mean time, I'm sure Asus, LG, Samsung will have competing products if they see this thing fly off the shelves !


----------



## xioros

Guys! Bit-tech just posted about the XR341CKA!

Quote:


> The Acer XR341CKA launches in Europe in August, priced at €1,399


Edit: nvm. Just noticed a post 4 pages earlier ^_^


----------



## Kanivakil

_"The Acer XR341CKA monitor will be available in North America in September with prices *starting at US$1,299..."*_

Is this implying that they'll be other versions or options for this exact model at different prices?


----------



## Mand12

"starting at" means MSRP. Other people are free to charge more for them, which isn't under Acer's control, hence the lawyerspeak of "starting at."


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mand12*
> 
> "starting at" means MSRP. Other people are free to charge more for them...


Or less. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not a huge fan of the huge bezel bottom, not a deal breaker though.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not a huge fan of the huge bezel bottom, not a deal breaker though.


I notice that a lot of people are complaining about the appearance of this monitor. Give me an example of a monitor that is perfect in appearance. I'm more for performance than appearance. And since this is not a multiple monitor setup, bezel shouldn't be a concern.


----------



## Waro

The Asus ROG Swift and the LG 34UC97 have very nice aesthetics in my opinion.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I notice that a lot of people are complaining about the appearance of this monitor. Give me an example of a monitor that is perfect in appearance. I'm more for performance than appearance. And since this is not a multiple monitor setup, bezel shouldn't be a concern.


Ok let me break it down.

Because it looks @#!/ ...

I don't have to name you any one monitor, because I'm taking it at face value given that it is a product I will be staring at for however many hours. If there's a bezel that's larger than it needs to be strung across the bottom of the panel, I am going to notice it.

I am not one to sacrifice for aesthetics, given it may well be the only real option for gamers at 21:9 which is a fantastic aspect, then I will happily buy it. That doesn't mean I have to like how it looks.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ok let me break it down.
> 
> Because it looks @#!/ ...


I accept your opinion. Now give me an example of a perfect looking monitor.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I accept your opinion. Now give me an example of a perfect looking monitor.


You're being obtuse. Nobody said it needs to be perfect. I know plenty of inanimate objects that aren't perfect but escape being ugly.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're being obtuse...


Okay. You can relax now. I just thought it was flattering to ask you of your opinion. You don't need to take offense on that because I may find your opinion agreeable since I've only purchased one monitor in my life. Who knows. I too may find out I dislike the appearance of the monitor (if I saw it in person) because of it's "huge" bezel and may be thankful that I took consideration of your opinion on the appearance of this monitor.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're being obtuse. Nobody said it needs to be perfect. I know plenty of inanimate objects that aren't perfect but escape being ugly.


LOL, I'm sure there are plenty of people will actually LIKE the looks of this monitor. They may all be from South-East Asia for all I know, but they're out there.

This is subjective stuff here folks. Perfect is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This is subjective stuff here folks. Perfect is in the eye of the beholder.


For me, I have no opinion. I didn't started gaming until 2012 and this will be my first upgrade and have only purchased one monitor. It's good to listen to other people's opinion. Most consumers do that before making considerations in what to buy. That's why many of us read consumer's review/rating and website reviews.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL, I'm sure there are plenty of people will actually LIKE the looks of this monitor. They may all be from South-East Asia for all I know, but they're out there.
> 
> This is subjective stuff here folks. Perfect is in the eye of the beholder.


Oh naturally









............It's not _not_ ugly though is it?


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You're being obtuse. Nobody said it needs to be perfect. I know plenty of inanimate objects that aren't perfect but escape being ugly.


Needs a Shawshank Redemption meme







I agree though, the render looked awesome, but the real thing?


----------



## skypine27

Hi bros;

First real video of a real XR341CK is up:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnhYkw-KMcY


----------



## DoomDash

It's gorgeous.


----------



## skypine27

I still hate the GAMERZ!!!! look to the stand, but i think the rest of it is really slick looking.

Looking forward to grabbing one this summer.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Hi bros;
> 
> First real video of a real XR341CK is up:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnhYkw-KMcY


This is old news. We're not living in the 19th century where news took a year to travel across the world.


----------



## Thetbrett

wowsers


----------



## Thetbrett

that dude weirds me out for some reason..


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I still hate the GAMERZ!!!! look to the stand, but i think the rest of it is really slick looking.
> 
> Looking forward to grabbing one this summer.


Uh, I'm sick of my 1080p, TN, 60Hz monitor. I want the best but the best isn't out yet. In the name of the gods of monitors, BE RELEASED!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> that dude weirds me out for some reason..


Eat sushi. You will begin to see a different light. If you can't afford sushi, eat rice.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Hi bros;
> 
> First real video of a real XR341CK is up:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnhYkw-KMcY


Quote:


> Available This june


That's a few months off from the August and September timeline we were given previously.

Also, I'm staring at the video and I can barely see the curve :/


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That's a few months off from the August and September timeline we were given previously.


Yup. "Rice rice baby."

"The Acer XR341CKA monitor will be available in North America in September with prices starting at US$1,299..."


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> That's a few months off from the August and September timeline we were given previously.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. "Rice rice baby."
> 
> "The Acer XR341CKA monitor will be available in North America in September with prices starting at US$1,299..."
Click to expand...

What?

He was speaking in conference in New York talking about how it's coming out in June. Acer is a Taiwanese/Chinese company. In the press release it says September for China. Where the hell does June fit into this?
Quote:


> The Acer XR341CKA monitor will be available in North America in *September* with prices starting at US$1,299, in EMEA in *August* with prices starting at €1,399, and in China in *September* with prices starting at ¥8,999.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> He was speaking in conference in New York talking about how it's coming out in June. Acer is a Taiwanese/Chinese company. In the press release it says September for China. Where the hell does June fit into this?


People who don't speak a particular language fluently tend to translate the native language into what is being spoken. Perhaps he mistranslated September into June. Either that or Asians live the future by few months.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> People who don't speak a particular language fluently tend to translate the native language into what is being spoken. Perhaps he mistranslated September into June. Either that or Asians live the future by few months.


your very angry, aren't you?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> your very angry, aren't you?


I don't know how the quotation implied anything being angry.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Yup. "Rice rice baby."


Is that from Vanilla Rice ?


----------



## Kanivakil

No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> Is that from Vanilla Rice ?


No. Google is your best friend. Literally.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC4jkyg6DzA


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> No.
> No. Google is your best friend. Literally.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC4jkyg6DzA


ahaha Love it.


----------



## DSgamer64

Were it more reasonably priced, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSgamer64*
> 
> Were it more reasonably priced, I'd be all over it.


And how much is "reasonably priced"?


----------



## Shadowarez

Judging by his Sig rig $299-350 maybe.


----------



## DSgamer64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> And how much is "reasonably priced"?


Monitor costs are so over inflated in Canada, even when the dollar was high they were far too overpriced. I would bet that monitor will be around $1500 before taxes. Were it around $600 or so, i would definitely be interested.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSgamer64*
> 
> Monitor costs are so over inflated in Canada, even when the dollar was high they were far too overpriced. I would bet that monitor will be around $1500 before taxes. Were it around $600 or so, i would definitely be interested.


According to your sig you have a budget gaming monitor. You have plenty of room to upgrade to a better monitor with $600. I don't think you'll gonna get a high end gaming monitor for that amount.


----------



## Shadowarez

Just do what others do set a weekly budget for upgrades then drop that into savings if waiting amd to release things you'll have several grand before it comes to us in Canada. Plus you'd know "When" it gets here you can pick up without thinking. And you'll have 7-8 reviews to skim over.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DSgamer64*
> 
> Were it more reasonably priced, I'd be all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> And how much is "reasonably priced"?
Click to expand...

Under $1200.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Under $1200.


Okay sold! $1,199!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Also, I'm staring at the video and I can barely see the curve :/


Same here which is much more of a let down personally than the 75hz.








This panel is such a loser for the price in contrast to the xb270hu.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Same here which is much more of a let down personally than the 75hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This panel is such a loser for the price in contrast to the xb270hu.


If the XB27HU was 3440x1440, 34" or higher and 21:9; I would get it on the spot, but, unfortunately, that is not the case. It's a 27" monitor. The XB27HU is such a loser for being such a puny little monitor in contrast to the XR341CK.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> If the XB27HU was 3440x1440, 34" or higher and 21:9; I would get it on the spot, but, unfortunately, that is not the case. It's a 27" monitor. The XB27HU is such a loser for being such a puny little monitor in contrast to the XR341CK.


It's big enough for me...how far do you plan on sitting from whatever display you choose?


----------



## DSgamer64

Basing an outdated signature because i only post here occasionally is a little bit of a stretch. Spending what my current setup is basically worth on a monitor would be insane.


----------



## DSgamer64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> If the XB27HU was 3440x1440, 34" or higher and 21:9; I would get it on the spot, but, unfortunately, that is not the case. It's a 27" monitor. The XB27HU is such a loser for being such a puny little monitor in contrast to the XR341CK.


27 inches should be big enough. I really do want a 34" screen because I like to sit back away from the desk and stream something like a hockey game or play a game with a controller, which is why the 27" does not really work. The price for the Acer XR341CK is steep, but hopefully by the time it does become available in Canada, the price will have dropped because there are not a lot of options for gaming grade large screen monitors around here.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSgamer64*
> 
> 27 inches should be big enough. I really do want a 34" screen because I like to sit back away from the desk and stream something like a hockey game or play a game with a controller, which is why the 27" does not really work. The price for the Acer XR341CK is steep, but hopefully by the time it does become available in Canada, the price will have dropped because there are not a lot of options for gaming grade large screen monitors around here.


I wouldn't count on any price drops soon unless they don't sell well, or you wait a long time until the market is saturated.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> when can we expect 21:9 5040x2160?
> if I ever move out of the country I'd be willing to grab something like that.


I believe Samsung make a 105" version. lol


----------



## Thetbrett

I'm prepared to bu this when available here. 75hz is fine for me, I have my Asus OC to 75 anyway, and I am fine with that. Add gsync and the extra pixels and my trusty 780 ti's will rrun fine. Have thought about it, and it ticks all my boxes. I will, however, wait for Linus and his review.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I'm prepared to bu this when available here. 75hz is fine for me, I have my Asus OC to 75 anyway, and I am fine with that. Add gsync and the extra pixels and my trusty 780 ti's will rrun fine. Have thought about it, and it ticks all my boxes. I will, however, wait for Linus and his review.


Same here, or at least very likely. I don't want to buy the Acer XB270HU because I feel that there will be better options for monitors since they are rapidly advancing. I don't wanna feel like I'm stuck with stone age tech. And I won't get the Acer XB270HU even for a temporary monitor since I don't want to lose money buy reselling it because much better monitors will be coming soon.

I don't mind the XR341CK 34" is only 75Hz. I've never played over 75Hz so this ultra widescreen will be great for me, an outstanding upgrade from my current 1920x1080, TN, 60-75Hz monitor.


----------



## Springerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Same here, or at least very likely. I don't want to buy the Acer XB270HU because I feel that there will be better options for monitors since they are rapidly advancing. I don't wanna feel like I'm stuck with stone age tech. And I won't get the Acer XB270HU even for a temporary monitor since I don't want to lose money buy reselling it because much better monitors will be coming soon.


this is exactly how i feel right now. the tech is getting so much better at a crazy rate i think its safe to wait till all my boxes are ticked

☑ Screen size: 34"
☑ Resolution: 3440 x 1440
☑ G-sync: Yes
☑ Response time: 1ms-5ms
☑ Panel: IPS
☐ Refresh rate: 120+hz

So close. but i can wait. although I'm sure its gonna be a long wait because of displayport bandwidth but ill wait. it will be so worth it


----------



## robert0507

Display port 1.3 will fix the bandwidth issue


----------



## Springerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert0507*
> 
> Display port 1.3 will fix the bandwidth issue


any idea when that will be?


----------



## robert0507

yup its already out. Should be seeing it by November on monitors. I am going to wait until April next year before I buy a new monitor


----------



## Springerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robert0507*
> 
> yup its already out. Should be seeing it by November on monitors. I am going to wait until April next year before I buy a new monitor


i hope its adopted by GPUs pretty quick. only downside is that im gonna have to upgrade my 980 sooner than I planned :/


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> this is exactly how i feel right now. the tech is getting so much better at a crazy rate i think its safe to wait till all my boxes are ticked
> 
> ☑ Screen size: 34"
> ☑ Resolution: 3440 x 1440
> ☑ G-sync: Yes
> ☑ Response time: 1ms-5ms
> ☑ Panel: IPS
> ☐ Refresh rate: 120+hz
> 
> So close.


Agreed. Almost there.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> this is exactly how i feel right now. the tech is getting so much better at a crazy rate i think its safe to wait till all my boxes are ticked
> 
> ☑ Screen size: 34"
> ☑ Resolution: 3440 x 1440
> ☑ G-sync: Yes
> ☑ Response time: 1ms-5ms
> ☑ Panel: IPS
> ☐ Refresh rate: 120+hz
> 
> So close. but i can wait. although I'm sure its gonna be a long wait because of displayport bandwidth but ill wait. it will be so worth it


If Acer was smart they should have made this monitor in TN with the matching specs of a Asus Rog Swift monitor. Just think they have the Acer XB270HU 27" almost matching the specs of the Swift already but with IPS. I would buy it if it would do 120Hz.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Agreed. Almost there.


Thank god or whatever I never played over 75Hz. Now I can enjoy a 34" IPS G-Sync 21:9 gaming monitor as soon as it is released in September. *I am currently using a 23.6" 1920x1080 TN 60Hz monitor* But I am keeping an eye out for better monitors that haven't been yet announced.

☑ 23.6" upgraded to 34"
☑ TN upgraded to IPS
☑ 1920x1080 upgraded to 3440x1440
☑ No anti-screen tearing monitor upgraded to G-Sync

This monitor will be a heavenly upgrade for those who haven't played with a monitor that is over 75Hz. For the rest of you all, you can settle with a much smaller screen until technology advances.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Thank god or whatever I never played over 75Hz. Now I can enjoy a 34" IPS G-Sync 21:9 gaming monitor as soon as it is released in September. *I am currently using a 23.6" 1920x1080 TN 60Hz monitor* But I am keeping an eye out for better monitors that haven't been yet announced.
> 
> ☑ 23.6" upgraded to 34"
> ☑ TN upgraded to IPS
> ☑ 1920x1080 upgraded to 3440x1440
> ☑ No anti-screen tearing monitor upgraded to G-Sync
> 
> This monitor will be a heavenly upgrade for those who haven't played with a monitor that is over 75Hz. For the rest of you all, you can settle with a much smaller screen until technology advances.


If reviews are good, I'll probably get it. I'm very used to 144 Hz for FPS games, but I'm also not as competitive as I used to be, so less of an issue now.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If reviews are good, I'll probably get it. I'm very used to 144 Hz for FPS games, but I'm also not as competitive as I used to be, so less of an issue now.


75 Hz with VRR should feel as smooth as ~100 Hz. So, don't worry.


----------



## Kanivakil

Perhaps by September some company will announce the same monitor specs but with 144Hz. Monitor technology is moving on pretty quick. If so I'll stick my my 1920x1080 TN 60Hz monitor


----------



## Anateus

What are the chances that this monitor will be crap due to tech being new? I mean all the ghosting, lags, blurrs and such. Im not really into monitors to know much about it. Just like ROG Swift had (and maybe has, not following currently) tons of problems.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> What are the chances that this monitor will be crap due to tech being new?


The tech is not new. AMVA has been used in splendid monitors already. AUO has been producing VA panels since forever.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The tech is not new. AMVA has been used in splendid monitors already. AUO has been producing VA panels since forever.


Arent we talking about IPS panel?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> The tech is not new. AMVA has been used in splendid monitors already. AUO has been producing VA panels since forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Arent we talking about IPS panel?
Click to expand...

Yeah, never mind. I mixed up two threads, lol. Apologies.

Either way, AHVA is pretty excellent. The same panel tech was used in the XB270HU, which has excellent response times, no overshoot, impeccable viewing angles, and a pretty decent CR.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Yeah, never mind. I mixed up two threads, lol. Apologies.
> 
> Either way, AHVA is pretty excellent. The same panel tech was used in the XB270HU, which has excellent response times, no overshoot, impeccable viewing angles, and a pretty decent CR.


As far as I noticed IPS is still superior to it..


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> As far as I noticed IPS is still superior to it..


In what regard? The panel used in the XB270HU has better viewing angles than your typical IPS, much better pixel transition times, and is only equaled in contrast ratio.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> In what regard? The panel used in the XB270HU has better viewing angles than your typical IPS, much better pixel transition times, and is only equaled in contrast ratio.


Why would a gamer care about viewing angles since he/she sits directly in front of it?


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Why would a gamer care about viewing angles since he/she sits directly in front of it?


I care about them. I cant game on anything other than IPS, viewing angles on TN just suck. (disclaimer: in my opinion, not starting a war here). Not to mention working with some graphics software or watching movies.


----------



## Anateus

accidental multi.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I care about them. I cant game on anything other than IPS, viewing angles on TN just suck. (disclaimer: in my opinion, not starting a war here). Not to mention working with some graphics software or watching movies.


This isn't about panel type. I asked why does a gamer care about viewing angle when they sit in front of the monitor?


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> This isn't about panel type. I asked why does a gamer care about viewing angle when they sit in front of the monitor?


I am, right now, sitting in from of my friends TN monitor. Only middle keeps good colors, I can see them changing the further I look away from the middle. Sometimes I have to move my head. Its just annoying.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I care about them. I cant game on anything other than IPS, viewing angles on TN just suck. (disclaimer: in my opinion, not starting a war here). Not to mention working with some graphics software or watching movies.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't about panel type. I asked why does a gamer care about viewing angle when they sit in front of the monitor?
Click to expand...

Gamma shift is noticeable when looking at a monitor straight-on. You have a TN monitor. I'm sure you can see it if you look for it. I don't have to look for it. I owned only one TN monitor ever (the XL2410T when it was all the rage), and i sold it 3 months later because gamma shift was stupidly annoying.

Recently, i checked out the Swift in person. Viewing angles are much improved, but i can still notice it right away.


----------



## Shadowarez

It'd be nice if they released this with dp 1.3 I'm thinking it'd be a wiser investment to save this $7500 till they release the new standards HDMI 2.0 dp 1.3 goes for gpus too but I can afford to get a 390x till that happens I need to get rid of my 680's it's been long enough.


----------



## Thetbrett

without upgrading my cards, I couldn't get past 75hz at 3440-1440p anyway. It can be a struggle keeping 60hz at 2560-1440p with most games, add in G Sync, and I am still sold. How long until we get all those boxes ticked, have the hardware to run it, and for us mere mortals, afford it all. This is a nice sweet spot for mine. Even when I upgrade my cards later, more bells and whistles graphically, but still butter smooth gysnc up to 75hz.


----------



## skypine27

To the whole viewing angle debate, in all honestly i never understood why a PC user (not just a game, but ANY pc user) would care at all about this.

I sit directly, dead center, from my PC monitor. I've sat that way from my first PC (an Atari 800XL, just so I date myself here) all the way until now, 2 x Titan X's in SLI at 3440 x 1440 (LG 34" curved).

The viewing angles on the IPS 34" LG I use are fine. I tried the TN paneled 27" Asus PG278Q. The viewing angles were fine on that too (though the colors seemed like **** compared to the IPS LG and I couldnt get used to the seeming tiny 27" after using the 34" LG for so long, so I sold it on Ebay).

The only people I could see caring about a viewing angle would be:
1. console gamers who might be able to play with 2 x people using the same monitor (do console guys still do this, like back in the Nintendo days?)
2. PC users who use multi monitor setups
3. Normal people who watch TV from various couches and chairs in their living rooms.

But seriously, if you sit dead center in front of a single PC monitor on your desk, I cant imagine how bad the panel must be for you to notice a viewing angle problem?

But back on topic, I cant wait to get my hands on this Asus. Bummed its 75 instead of 144hz. But happy it's an upgrade over 60hz and comes with g-sync.


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> To the whole viewing angle debate, in all honestly i never understood why a PC user (not just a game, but ANY pc user) would care at all about this.
> 
> I sit directly, dead center, from my PC monitor. I've sat that way from my first PC (an Atari 800XL, just so I date myself here) all the way until now, 2 x Titan X's in SLI at 3440 x 1440 (LG 34" curved).
> 
> The viewing angles on the IPS 34" LG I use are fine. I tried the TN paneled 27" Asus PG278Q. The viewing angles were fine on that too (though the colors seemed like **** compared to the IPS LG and I couldnt get used to the seeming tiny 27" after using the 34" LG for so long, so I sold it on Ebay).
> 
> The only people I could see caring about a viewing angle would be:
> 1. console gamers who might be able to play with 2 x people using the same monitor (do console guys still do this, like back in the Nintendo days?)
> 2. PC users who use multi monitor setups
> 3. Normal people who watch TV from various couches and chairs in their living rooms.
> 
> But seriously, if you sit dead center in front of a single PC monitor on your desk, I cant imagine how bad the panel must be for you to notice a viewing angle problem?
> 
> But back on topic, I cant wait to get my hands on this Asus. Bummed its 75 instead of 144hz. But happy it's an upgrade over 60hz and comes with g-sync.


Its probably just you, or you had low quality IPS. The way everything looks when comparing TN vs IPS is an auto win for IPS. As for me, it terribly annoys me to see all those differences (color-related) on my screen when using TN.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Its probably just you, or you had low quality IPS. The way everything looks when comparing TN vs IPS is an auto win for IPS. As for me, it terribly annoys me to see all those differences (color-related) on my screen when using TN.


I link you misread my post. I have pretty high quality IPS (The LG 34" uc97 @ 3440 x 1440), and I said it looks great from all angles I could possibly view it from in a normal PC seating position.

I was saying during my brief ownership of the Asus ROG Swift (which is a TN panel), I thought it was too small (27 vs 34") and the colors looked like crap.


----------



## Nizzen

...and 60hz IS crap, ips "glow" is crap, 5ms panel is crap, and so on









One monitor for gaming, and one for stillpictures/pr0n. TN for gaming and IPS/VA for....

Have not testet Acer 144hz ips yet. Only have Eizo ips


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> ...and 60hz IS crap, ips "glow" is crap, 5ms panel is crap, and so on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One monitor for gaming, and one for stillpictures/pr0n. TN for gaming and IPS/VA for....
> 
> Have not testet Acer 144hz ips yet. Only have Eizo ips


I don't know really

Im running a 60hz IPS (the 34" curved LG in my sig) plugged into 2 x Titan Xs in SLI. I think it depends on what game you play:

Far Cry 4 looks (and plays) ******* AMAZING. So does The Witcher 3. So does GTA V. So did Guildwars 2. So does WarThunder. So does Fallout New Vegas. So does the limited **** you can do in Star Citizen. Elite Dangerous looks amazing. Wargame Red Dragon. Dragon Age 2. DCS. IL-2 Battle of Stalingrad. Arma 3.

As you can tell, I don't play "twitch" FPS shooter games....especially since it seems everyone in BF4 (which I have played on my current rig, looked great) is a 12 year old on Ritalin and/or is using a very easily obtainable aim-bot and ESP hack. So **** that. But my 60 hz IPS panel has been great for all the offline games I play, as well as the few online games I still bother with (War Thunder, Arma 3, Elite Dangerous, and Guildwars 2, GTA V).

I bought the 144hz TN panel Asus PG278Q a few months back. 144hz coupled with the 2 x 980s in SLI (didnt have the Titan Xs back then) + g-sync WAS amazing. The speed and smoothness was phenomenal in all the games I play (see above). However, the TN colors looked like **** compare to the LG's IPS and it was simply SOOO small. It was impossible for me to go down to 27" after sitting behind the LG 34 which is like the view screen on the Enterprise NCC-1701

I had high hopes this mysterious acer was going to turn out IPS 3440 x 1440 and be 144hz w/ g-sync. But it turned out to be only 75hz with g-sync, though Im buying it anyway on launch day. I simply cant look at a TN panel anymore


----------



## Kanivakil

ONLY 3 MORE MONTHS UNTIL THIS MONITOR LAUNCHES! I am ready to take my 23.6" 1920x1080, TN, 60Hz monitor and test my new shotgun on it.


----------



## Vegasus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> ONLY 3 MORE MONTHS UNTIL THIS MONITOR LAUNCHES! I am ready to take my 23.6" 1920x1080, TN, 60Hz monitor and test my new shotgun on it.


3 months? According to most retailers in Sweden it's coming about mid July.
I'm thinking about getting new 980TI and this monitor to replace my 670 SLI and a real crappy 40" 1080p TV. But, I saw another curved 34" super widescreen monitors and they kinda seem small. I'm used to my 40".


----------



## michaelius

Amazon.de already have freesync version on preorder

http://www.amazon.de/Acer-Predator-XR341CKBMIJPPHZ-Monitor-Reaktionszeit/dp/B00X45COO8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1432486232&sr=8-2&keywords=acer+freesync


----------



## Vegasus

It's G-Sync I'm talking about. At least according to the description on it.


----------



## -terabyte-

Well, I don't know about retailes in Sweded but Acer announced it will be out in August in Europe and September in America.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegasus*
> 
> 3 months? According to most retailers in Sweden it's coming about mid July.


People from all over the world visit this website.

"_The Acer XR341CKA monitor will be available in *North America in September*._ "

http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/157367


----------



## TheGovernment

This is one monitor thats going to need to be reviewed by multiple sources before I'm even going to consider it.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> This is one monitor thats going to need to be reviewed by multiple sources before I'm even going to consider it.


What monitor is that you purchased that didn't need "multiple sources" before you purchased it"?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> This is one monitor thats going to need to be reviewed by multiple sources before I'm even going to consider it.
> 
> 
> 
> What monitor is that you purchased that didn't need "multiple sources" before you purchased it"?
Click to expand...

Probably one that is not from Acer.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What monitor is that you purchased that didn't need "multiple sources" before you purchased it"?


I bought my Dell 3011U on launch day. It's been a great monitor. No review needed. The fact that it's Acer, thats why multiples lol


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What monitor is that you purchased that didn't need "multiple sources" before you purchased it"?


Obviously a non-acer brand. Seems that you are unaware(or ignoring) the fiasco from the acer XB270Hu.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Seems that you are unaware(or ignoring) the fiasco from the acer XB270Hu.


You're a smart one. We'll just have to wait for a 3440x1440, IPS, G-Sync, non-acer monitor with 144Hz. Most people have already rejected this monitor due to it being only up to 75Hz anyways. I'm going to wait for the GTX Pascal anyhow which isn't released until next year.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You're a smart one.


And yet you fail to understand why many people will be hesitant to pull the trigger on this one before looking at the reviews.

Edit: Why do you keep editing your vague responses?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> And yet you fail to understand why many people will be hesitant to pull the trigger on this one before looking at the reviews.


You failed to understand the purpose of my question:

_"What monitor is that you purchased that didn't need "multiple sources" before you purchased it"?"_

You have to to be really dumb to purchase any product without thoroughly researching the product. I'm not a fan of *blind faith* regardless of how much I am a fan of any brand name. For example as in post #816:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I bought my Dell 3011U on launch day. It's been a great monitor. *No review needed*. The fact that it's Acer, thats why multiples lol


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You failed to understand the purpose of the question:
> 
> _"What monitor is that you purchased that didn't need "multiple sources" before you purchased it"?"_
> 
> You have to to be really dumb to purchase any product without thoroughly researching the product. I'm not a fan of *blind faith* regardless of how much I am a fan of any brand name.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You're a smart one.


Right on. I assumed you were defending the monitor based on your previous claims on the other thread;
" I want the biggest baddest monitor around"
I assumed you wanted this one regardless of the refresh rate; " eye candy over speed"


----------



## Thetbrett

75 hz with gysnc is fine by me. My current gpus couldn't do much more at 3440x1440p anyway


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> " I want the biggest baddest monitor around"


This means any monitor that is the biggest baddest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I assumed you wanted this one regardless of the refresh rate; " eye candy over speed"


I don't care about refresh rate. I'm using a 23.6" 1920x1080, 60Hz, TN monitor. I only care about the size and image quality of the monitor. In other words I am upgrading my current monitor four different ways as the following indicates:

*☑ No anti-screen tearing monitor upgraded to G-Sync
☑ 1920x1080 upgraded to 3440x1440
☑ TN upgraded to IPS
☑ 23.6" upgraded to 34"
*
This monitor will be a heavenly upgrade for those who haven't played with a monitor that is over 75Hz. For the rest of you all, you can settle with a much smaller screen until technology advances.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> This means any monitor that is the biggest baddest.
> I don't care about refresh rate. I'm using a 23.6" 1920x1080, 60Hz, TN monitor. I only care about the size and image quality of the monitor. In other words I am upgrading my current monitor four different ways as the following indicates:
> 
> *☑ No anti-screen tearing monitor upgraded to G-Sync
> ☑ 1920x1080 upgraded to 3440x1440
> ☑ TN upgraded to IPS
> ☑ 23.6" upgraded to 34"
> *
> This monitor will be a heavenly upgrade for those who haven't played with a monitor that is over 75Hz. For the rest of you all, you can settle with a much smaller screen until technology advances.


Basically what I'd get in terms of an upgrade from that list. I'd still like to grab this, but I'm waiting for site reviews, ownership reviews, and overclocking (with gsync disabled if it hinders overclockability). It all has to line up and be a reasonable price, but the overclocking will be a huge factor since this would be a sidegrade for me without it.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> ... but I'm waiting for site reviews, ownership reviews...It all has to line up and be a reasonable price...


Most likely I won't upgrade monitor until GTX Pascal is released. Plenty of time to read reviews. The release date price will be $1,299 USD.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You failed to understand the purpose of my question:
> 
> _"What monitor is that you purchased that didn't need "multiple sources" before you purchased it"?"_
> 
> You have to to be really dumb to purchase any product without thoroughly researching the product. I'm not a fan of *blind faith* regardless of how much I am a fan of any brand name. For example as in post #816:


Well, one good thing about buying direct from Dell is the 30-day no questions asked return policy. You can usually get them to pay shipping back as well, if you ask. So, very little risk in early adoption of a Dell product.







I have a 5K credit line with them which I rarely use, but I do trust them as a company, much more so than Acer.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, one good thing about buying direct from Dell is the 30-day no questions asked return policy.


If you find the process convenient, more power to you. But for me, it is a hassle to return items: pack, print, tape, drive to UPS store, tracking number...


----------



## darkangelism

I am waiting for this monitor, gysnc will help for all the games that I can only get 40-60fps on.


----------



## michaelius

G-sync version on amazon.de for 1300 EUR (out of stock obviously)

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00X45CMO0/ref=dra_a_sm_lb_ho_it_P3165_100?tag=dradisplay0b-21&ascsubtag=5c63fe837dc456e21608d8db44219571_S


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> G-sync version on amazon.de for 1300 EUR (out of stock obviously)
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00X45CMO0/ref=dra_a_sm_lb_ho_it_P3165_100?tag=dradisplay0b-21&ascsubtag=5c63fe837dc456e21608d8db44219571_S


Yeah, I saw that a few days ago already when someone posted the FreeSync link. Most likely it's a placeholder price since the announced one is 1399€. I doubt they'll start already with a 100€ discount right away, I'd love it though


----------



## Striker444

This marketing dude from Acer says June it's open to channels

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTAWgRsrPsM

Look at the size of this beast! I can't wait!


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, one good thing about buying direct from Dell is the 30-day no questions asked return policy. You can usually get them to pay shipping back as well, if you ask. So, very little risk in early adoption of a Dell product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 5K credit line with them which I rarely use, but I do trust them as a company, much more so than Acer.


They actually will pay shipping back to them. It's on my business account. Theres literally no con from buying from them with that kind of service.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Most likely I won't upgrade monitor until GTX Pascal is released. Plenty of time to read reviews. The release date price will be $1,299 USD.


It looks like a great monitor from Acer, but Dell now is available U3415W and much cheaper. Its only 60 hz and no G-Sync though. Im wondering to wait for Acer or to go for that Dell.
I also got TN 23 inch 1080p 60 hz monitor (2009) now, and cant wait for an upgrade! either way that 60 hz dell or Acer will be a huge upgrade for me.


----------



## overvolted

This is actually the perfect monitor for a racing simulator setup, even only with 75hz. I have to get down to about 60fps on my Swift before I can notice a loss in motion clarity in a racing game. Not like in a shooter where below 100 frames it's super obvious.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> This is actually the perfect monitor for a racing simulator setup, even only with 75hz. I have to get down to about 60fps on my Swift before I can notice a loss in motion clarity in a racing game. Not like in a shooter where below 100 frames it's super obvious.


Do you think it will be a noticeable difference between 60 hz and 75 hz on that type of screen? (25% more frames per second) And if yes, will 75 hz be sufficient for BF4 and fast FPS games like that?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> It looks like a great monitor from Acer, but Dell now is available U3415W and much cheaper. Its only 60 hz and no G-Sync though. Im wondering to wait for Acer or to go for that Dell.
> I also got TN 23 inch 1080p 60 hz monitor (2009) now, and cant wait for an upgrade! either way that 60 hz dell or Acer will be a huge upgrade for me.


With G-Sync, say good-bye to stutters and screen tearing. I never gamed over 60Hz so this monitor will be a huge upgrade from my current 23.6" 1920x1080, TN, 60Hz monitor.

☑ 23.6" upgraded to 34"
☑ TN upgraded to IPS
☑ 1920x1080 upgraded to 3440x1440
☑ No anti-screen tearing/stutter monitor upgraded to G-Sync


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Do you think it will be a noticeable difference between 60 hz and 75 hz on that type of screen? (25% more frames per second) And if yes, will 75 hz be sufficient for BF4 and fast FPS games like that?


Im curious about the diff between 60 vs 75 hz too

I currently have a 60hz screen (see sig) though I briefly owned the Asus PG278Q (Sometimes referred to as the ROG Swift) 144hz + g-sync screen. At the time, I was using the Swift with 2 x 980's in SLI so I was getting damn high 120+ FPS in games, and of course i had g-sync switched on. The motion clarity was AMAZING over my curved LG 60 hz. In ALL games (WarThunder, BF4, GuildWars 2, Wargame Red Dragon, Fallout New Vegas, etc) I could see the dramatic speed difference vs 60hz, but again, I was getting 120+ FPS (not 75). In the end, I sold the Swift on eBay because 27" is just too small after coming from a 34" curved, and the TN colors didnt look near as nice as the IPS ones.

I HOPE we can see some difference between 75hz and 60hz, but I'll get this monitor anyway, even just for the g-sync that hopefully eliminates the more than occasional tearing in get in RTS type games when panning the map around.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I HOPE we can see some difference between 75hz and 60hz


The difference is noticeable, but only barely. I wouldn't purchase this monitor on the assumption that motion clarity will undergo an obvious upgrade.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I HOPE we can see some difference between 75hz and 60hz, *but I'll get this monitor anyway*, even just for the g-sync that hopefully eliminates the more than occasional tearing in get in RTS type games when panning the map around.


Good, then you can give a review of it.


----------



## overvolted

I imagine due to refresh rates changing on the fly 75hz on this will appear just as it does on the PG278Q. Which re-affirms what ToTheSun said about it not being a huge upgrade for motion clarity overall.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overvolted*
> 
> I imagine due to refresh rates changing on the fly 75hz on this will appear just as it does on the PG278Q. Which re-affirms what ToTheSun said about it not being a huge upgrade for motion clarity overall.


Well, considering i never ever tried anything over 60 hz, im pretty sure i will be happy with 75


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Well, considering i never ever tried anything over 60 hz, im pretty sure i will be happy with 75


This monitor will be a huge heavenly upgrade for those who are only using a 23.6" 1920x1080 60 Hz TN monitor such as myself. 23.6" is feeling *extremely tiny now*. I'll probably have motion sickness for a few days when I jump to the 34", 3440x1440, IPS, G-Sync IN-YOUR-FACE Ultra Widescreen monitor.



I'll repost a new pic of the 3440x1440 if I decide to buy it on release day. We'll see how much room I'll have left on my glass computer desk.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> This monitor will be a huge heavenly upgrade for those who are only using a 23.6" 1920x1080 60 Hz TN monitor such as myself. 23.6" is feeling extremely tiny now. I'll probably have motion sickness for a few days when I jump to the 34", 3440x1440 ,IPS, G-Sync IN-YOUR-FACE Ultra Widescreen monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll repost a new pic of the 3440x1440 if I decide to buy it on release day. We'll see how much room I'll have left on my glass computer desk.


Great mouse choice!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Great mouse choice!


Thank you!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Great mouse choice!


Yeah, but he's automatically Satan spawn for using his keyboard on a different plane.

Great headphones, though. I hope you're using something with low impedance output to drive them!


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> This monitor will be a huge heavenly upgrade for those who are only using a 23.6" 1920x1080 60 Hz TN monitor such as myself. 23.6" is feeling *extremely tiny now*. I'll probably have motion sickness for a few days when I jump to the 34", 3440x1440, IPS, G-Sync IN-YOUR-FACE Ultra Widescreen monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll repost a new pic of the 3440x1440 if I decide to buy it on release day. We'll see how much room I'll have left on my glass computer desk.


haha your monitor!! Are you using microscope just to see whats on the screen? your headphones nearly as big lol


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> haha your monitor!! Are you using microscope just to see whats on the screen? your headphones nearly as big lol


23.6" monitor. Pretty much that is the monitor size competitive Pro FPS shooters use or 24".


----------



## Vegasus

I was in one of the tech stores few days ago and looking at a curved 34" ultra wide monitor. Exactly like this one just not Acer. Don't remember which one it was.
I have never seen them in reality, only on YouTube. And they strike me as kinda small. Sure they are wide, but that's about it. They are not very tall. In fact, a 30" 16:9 monitor probably beats them in height. I was gonna buy this monitor but I'm using a 40" TV and now I'm having second thoughts. Especially knowing that not all games support 21:9 ratio.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegasus*
> 
> And they strike me as kinda small. Sure *they are wide, but that's about it.*


They are not enormous. Just a bit longer and a small fraction taller. The dimensions are here:

Acer Predator XR341CK 34"


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegasus*
> 
> I was in one of the tech stores few days ago and looking at a curved 34" ultra wide monitor. Exactly like this one just not Acer. Don't remember which one it was.
> I have never seen them in reality, only on YouTube. And they strike me as kinda small. Sure they are wide, but that's about it. They are not very tall. In fact, a 30" 16:9 monitor probably beats them in height. I was gonna buy this monitor but I'm using a 40" TV and now I'm having second thoughts. Especially knowing that not all games support 21:9 ratio.


Yes 34" is in reality 27" screen but with each side extended by around 16%.


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Yes 34" is in reality 27" screen but with each side extended by around 16%.


Almost as if... one is 16:9 and one is 21:9...


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Great headphones, though. I hope you're using something with low impedance output to drive them!


I haven't used them yet as I haven't purchased a DAC/AMP yet. I'm thinking about the SCHIIT FULLA


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegasus*
> 
> I was in one of the tech stores few days ago and looking at a curved 34" ultra wide monitor. Exactly like this one just not Acer. Don't remember which one it was.
> I have never seen them in reality, only on YouTube. And they strike me as kinda small. Sure they are wide, but that's about it. They are not very tall. In fact, a 30" 16:9 monitor probably beats them in height. I was gonna buy this monitor but I'm using a 40" TV and now I'm having second thoughts. Especially knowing that not all games support 21:9 ratio.


You v got to be kidding me, that monitor is HUGE. If you get used to 40+ inch TV then thats another story!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> You v got to be kidding me, that monitor is HUGE. If you get used to 40+ inch TV then thats another story!


17" tall and 32" wide. I don't think that is HUGE.


----------



## DoomDash

I don't understand peoples obsession with high refresh rates, I play games competitively and a nice quality 60 hz monitor with little input lag doesn't really have much of a disadvantages IMO. People see "120 hz" and automatically assume its superior to a 60 hz, when there are more factors involved than that, like input lag as I mentioned. I remember playing Tekken on a 240 hz monitor and dropping all my combos because of input lag, and having the timing down perfectly on my "evo" monitor, which is only 60hz. Same goes for my main IPS panel, I've tested this with fighting games where each frame is important and it feels great. If you guys saw some of the shots I make in BF4 on my "slow" 60hz....

That doesn't mean 120HZ isn't better, I'm just saying just because its 120hz on paper doesn't automatically make it better than a 60hz or in this case 75hz option.

I've owned 1 240hz and 1 120hz monitor, that I would have gladly traded for my 3 favorite 60 hz monitors ( G24, Asus Evo monitor, and my current IPS ).


----------



## Yungbenny911

I went to my local Fry's yesterday, and they finally had a 32" 4K IPS monitor on display. That monitor is HUGE, and it got me thinking twice about purchasing a 34" 1440p ultrawide monitor (they also had that one on display).

When comparing both side by side, the 34" Ultrawide looked skinny, and awkwardly long. I honestly had never laid my eyes on any of the 32" 4K monitors in person, but geez! The higher PPI, bigger size, and wide support for streaming 16:9 4k content was irresistible. Let's just say I ended up getting one online







.

It's funny how our eyes easily adapts to monitor size; i can remember staring at the 34" Ultrawide monitor for the first time, and thinking to myself that it looked humongous. It still did until i laid my eyes on a 32" 4K monitor, that's when "humongous" became "meh"...

G-sync might be a big game changer, and i can't wait to see what it looks like on a 21:9 monitor, but i'm definitely happy with my purchase!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Great headphones, though. I hope you're using something with low impedance output to drive them!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used them yet as I haven't purchased a DAC/AMP yet. I'm thinking about the SCHIIT FULLA
Click to expand...

Good choice for the price. I'd go ahead and buy it. You're going to enjoy the hell out of that setup.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't understand peoples obsession with high refresh rates...


Who cares. To each his own. It becomes ridiculous when someone expresses their opinion as facts or become offended because someone's opinion doesn't agree with theirs. With current monitor technology something has to be compromised.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Good choice for the price. I'd go ahead and buy it. You're going to enjoy the hell out of that setup.


Yeah I just ordered it about a minute ago.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't understand peoples obsession with high refresh rates, I play games competitively and a nice quality 60 hz monitor with little input lag doesn't really have much of a disadvantages IMO. People see "120 hz" and automatically assume its superior to a 60 hz, when there are more factors involved than that, like input lag as I mentioned. I remember playing Tekken on a 240 hz monitor and dropping all my combos because of input lag, and having the timing down perfectly on my "evo" monitor, which is only 60hz. Same goes for my main IPS panel, I've tested this with fighting games where each frame is important and it feels great. If you guys saw some of the shots I make in BF4 on my "slow" 60hz....
> 
> That doesn't mean 120HZ isn't better, I'm just saying just because its 120hz on paper doesn't automatically make it better than a 60hz or in this case 75hz option.
> 
> I've owned 1 240hz and 1 120hz monitor, that I would have gladly traded for my 3 favorite 60 hz monitors ( G24, Asus Evo monitor, and my current IPS ).


People derive enjoyment out of higher refresh rates because it looks more fluid. The fact that you don't doesn't mean others don't. We've been over this a million times in a million threads in a million forums. YOUR EXPERIENCE IS NOT THE SAME AS EVERYONE ELSE'S.

Also, CRT's have no (discernible) input lag, and the FG2421 isn't true 240 Hz. So, i'm left wondering what do you mean with "a 240 Hz monitor" because i don't know any outside the realm of emission display tech.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> People derive enjoyment out of higher refresh rates because it looks more fluid. The fact that you don't doesn't mean others don't. We've been over this a million times in a million threads in a million forums. YOUR EXPERIENCE IS NOT THE SAME AS EVERYONE ELSE'S.
> 
> Also, CRT's have no (discernible) input lag, and the FG2421 isn't true 240 Hz. So, i'm left wondering what do you mean with "a 240 Hz monitor" because i don't know any outside the realm of emission display tech.


I think you're missing my point. I've seen and read reviews that 120HZ monitors do not look more fluid than 60hz competitors, or play as well (input lag). Some of the higher refresh rates are high because of technology gimmicks that actually make them look worse. My 240hz Sony playstation monitor was horrible looking, not smooth at all. Really what I'm saying is, test them yourself, read reputable reviews with fine details, before automatically assuming that since its 120 hz that its "smoother" or superior in playablity to a 60 or 75 hz monitor.

Ideally if the monitor is smoother, with low input lag, and all the other bells in whistles I'm 100% in agreement with them, but I do think 60HZ monitors (the good ones) look smooth as hell too. There are very big differences in quality between the high end and low end 60/120hz stuff.

The fighting game community did tests on which monitors were best for fighting games and guess what, the best of the best were 60hz. It could be different now (this is when 120hz was newer), but this was tested! Even if 120hz does always look smoother, and people want it for good gaming, if they are ignoring input lag they are being completely hypocritical.

http://forums.shoryuken.com/discussion/145141/sub-1-frame-hdtv-monitor-input-lag-database


----------



## Superplush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think you're missing my point. I've seen and read reviews that 120HZ monitors do not look more fluid than 60hz competitors, or play as well (input lag). Some of the higher refresh rates are high because of technology gimmicks that actually make them look worse. My 240hz Sony playstation monitor was horrible looking, not smooth at all. Really what I'm saying is, test them yourself, read reputable reviews with fine details, before automatically assuming that since its 120 hz that its "smoother" or superior in playablity to a 60 or 75 hz monitor.
> 
> Ideally if the monitor is smoother, with low input lag, and all the other bells in whistles I'm 100% in agreement with them, but I do think 60HZ monitors (the good ones) look smooth as hell too. There are very big differences in quality between the high end and low end 60/120hz stuff.
> 
> The fighting game community did tests on which monitors were best for fighting games and guess what, the best of the best were 60hz. It could be different now, but this was tested!


Oh I agree, reviews and tests need to be done but I have to ask:
Quote:


> My 240hz Sony playstation monitor was horrible looking, not smooth at all.


Did you think a Playstation could -really- give you a gaming experience worthy of a 240Hz monitor to start with? Not poking fun but it seemed like an odd thing to say when talking about high Hertz Monitors.

Personally I've gone from a 1080p 60Hz 19" TFT monitor to a 1080p 144HZ 21" TN monitor and I can 'feel' the Frame-rate when it's over 60, I can even see the differance to some extent between 60 fps and 80 fps. However it might just be the grade of monitor, same specs by a different manufacturer can produce different results.

Keeping an eye on these myself but I think I might be skipping them for a 4k IPS, on the fence at the moment what to get.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Superplush*
> 
> Did you think a Playstation could -really- give you a gaming experience worthy of a 240Hz monitor to start with? Not poking fun but it seemed like an odd thing to say when talking about high Hertz Monitors.


Well I expected more out of Sony, but truthfully I haven't owned a Sony TV since CRT days. I think Sony TV's were pretty bad after CRT's, up until recently. I didn't know what to expect when I bought the Playstation monitor, but on paper it sounded amazing. 3D, 240 hz, built in speakers, simulview technology... I think it was $400 when it came out for a 24", a game, and 2 pairs of glasses. I ended up getting it for $100 on black friday since no one wanted them, and even @ $100 I felt ripped off. The picture felt like it ghosted so badly, I couldn't believe it. It was completely unplayable for fighting games!

But yeah, I bought it because it was a good deal and on paper it sounded great. I made money on selling it used though, so it was a win either way.

Also the quality of them is absolute junk. Search redlight of death playstation tv. But if I were an average overclock.netter I would assume its magical and superior to all 60hz!


----------



## Yungbenny911

@DoomDash

I'll advice you not to read anything from that reviewer who said 120Hz monitors do not look more fluid than 60Hz monitors. The increased fluidity is something you notice immediately! (assuming you're well accustomed to 60Hz monitors).

Your PlayStation ran it's games at 30fps most of the time, that's why you couldn't tell a difference. If you run a game at 30fps on a 120Hz monitor, it'll look exactly the same as a 60Hz monitor. You'll have to go above 60fps to see the difference. I also know that those TV's that boast 240hz aren't really 240hz (they use some form of tech that gives that illusion), so you haven't really experienced 120/144hz like you should.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Why would a gamer care about viewing angles since he/she sits directly in front of it?


A non gamer would also sit directly in front of it, so what's your point?
TN panels are slowly dying because of its drawbacks(color and viewing angles) you don't need to be a "gamer" to have want a high quality monitor.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> A non gamer would also sit directly in front of it, so what's your point?
> TN panels are slowly dying because of its drawbacks(color and viewing angles) you don't need to be a "gamer" to have want a high quality monitor.


The point is viewing angle is meaningless since gamers do not sit to the left or right of the monitor but rather the center, so viewing angles shouldn't be an issue for gamers. So TN monitors are fine for gamers.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think you're missing my point.


No, i'm pretty sure YOU are missing THE point.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> @DoomDash
> 
> I'll advice you not to read anything from that reviewer who said 120Hz monitors do not look more fluid than 60Hz monitors. The increased fluidity is something you notice immediately! (assuming you're well accustomed to 60Hz monitors).
> 
> Your PlayStation ran it's games at 30fps most of the time, that's why you couldn't tell a difference. If you run a game at 30fps on a 120Hz monitor, it'll look exactly the same as a 60Hz monitor. You'll have to go above 60fps to see the difference. I also know that those TV's that boast 240hz aren't really 240hz (they use some form of tech that gives that illusion), so you haven't really experienced 120/144hz like you should.


I used my Playstation monitor on my PC fyi.

I've already owned a 120hz monitor that was not as fluid as my best 60hz monitors. I do notice the difference on the high end monitors though, I'm just saying I on paper do not assume 120hz is always better, and you shouldn't either. Of course my friends Asus ROG swifts look more fluid than my 60hz IPS panel, I'm not crazy! My point has always been just to not always assume that a high hz monitor is always more playable, or always smoother, when in reality I can assure you there are some pretty terrible 120hz/240hz monitors that don't look fluid.

And again, if you look smooth, yet have huge input lag, doesn't that defeat the purpose? At least for the gamers it would.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> No, i'm pretty sure YOU are missing THE point.


Nope, I'm trying to explain to you that I absolutely agree with people who are looking for a smoother image, to get a smoother imaged monitor. What I'm trying to explain to you is that people should look past the ONE spec, and to realize that not all 120hz monitors are created equally.


----------



## Superplush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> A non gamer would also sit directly in front of it, so what's your point?
> TN panels are slowly dying because of its drawbacks(color and viewing angles) you don't need to be a "gamer" to have want a high quality monitor.


My desk is right by the side of my partners, just with a 3 foot gap between them, if I look over to her Samsung 2770HD monitor I cannot see the screen in proper colouring, her seat is also afew CM shorter than her desk. Because of back injuries she cannot sit up straight so the monitor must be angled down, this particular one has to have a piece of folded card under it to get the viewing angle at the right height to properly display the image without colour-shift.

Simply put, not everyone sits infront of the screen and not everyone wanting to view the monitor can sit directly behind. However I do concede that TNs do need to die because of this disadvantage!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I used my Playstation monitor on my PC fyi.


I think we're getting crossed wires.

You own a 240Hz monitor -CALLED- a Playstation ( Linky to an amazon selling page )

not used a Playstation console on the monitor









heh, this is confusing


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Superplush*
> 
> You own a 240Hz moitor -CALLED- a Playstation
> 
> not used a Playstation console on the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh, this is confusing


Yeah, sorry it is rather confusing, I'm referring to this:
http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3D-display-3/dp/B0050SZ49Y


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Nope, I'm trying to explain to you that I absolutely agree with people who are looking for a smoother image, to get a smoother imaged monitor. What I'm trying to explain to you is that people should look past the ONE spec, and to realize that not all 120hz monitors are created equally.


Yes, but no one was saying "oh, but this crap 120 Hz monitor is better than your high quality 60 Hz monitor". This would warrant your initial post, but nothing of the sort was said.

Not all 120 Hz monitors are created equal, that is correct. But the only monitors that allow such frequency in the first place without proper support for it (overdriven response times) are korean knock-off brands that the majority of the people on OCN seem perfectly happy with. But because they're an anomaly in and of themselves, they don't really count.

120+ Hz monitors from well known brands all come with response times that allow the frequency to ALWAYS look more fluid than 60 Hz.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't understand peoples obsession with high refresh rates, I play games competitively and a nice quality 60 hz monitor with little input lag doesn't really have much of a disadvantages IMO. People see "120 hz" and automatically assume its superior to a 60 hz, when there are more factors involved than that, like input lag as I mentioned. I remember playing Tekken on a 240 hz monitor and dropping all my combos because of input lag, and having the timing down perfectly on my "evo" monitor, which is only 60hz. Same goes for my main IPS panel, I've tested this with fighting games where each frame is important and it feels great. If you guys saw some of the shots I make in BF4 on my "slow" 60hz....
> 
> That doesn't mean 120HZ isn't better, I'm just saying just because its 120hz on paper doesn't automatically make it better than a 60hz or in this case 75hz option.
> 
> I've owned 1 240hz and 1 120hz monitor, that I would have gladly traded for my 3 favorite 60 hz monitors ( G24, Asus Evo monitor, and my current IPS ).


I have owned 60hz, 120hz and 144hz i can tell right off the bat which one is which one. 120hz(144 Is smoother, but you were talking about 120) is INDEED smoother, and by far superior.and better.

Now whenever i use 60hz monitors i can feel the unsmoothness and the stuttering and tearing when playing games. 120hz is in fact better for gaming than 60. Any one who tells you otherwise doesn't have an idea of what he/she is talking about. I personally never had a problem nor noticed imput lag. Why do you think the pro gamers use high refresh rate monitors?? I doubt they do it because they love the "imput lag" specially when they need high reflexes in competitive games.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Yes, but no one was saying "oh, but this crap 120 Hz monitor is better than your high quality 60 Hz monitor". This would warrant your initial post, but nothing of the sort was said.
> 
> Not all 120 Hz monitors are created equal, that is correct. But the only monitors that allow such frequency in the first place without proper support for it (overdriven response times) are korean knock-off brands that the majority of the people on OCN seem perfectly happy with. But because they're an anomaly in and of themselves, they don't really count.
> 
> 120+ Hz monitors from well known brands all come with response times that allow the frequency to ALWAYS look more fluid than 60 Hz.


I disagree, but I don't expect you to believe me unless you could see the same monitors I've seen directly next to each other. My current IPS, or my Evo monitor compared to my old Acer http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009222 look smoother. It could be because the technology @ that time wasn't ready for 120hz, since I know that monitor used overdrive, but on paper it should have looked clearly smoother.

But assuming the monitors are better now, I'm sure most of the time 120hz is better. Still, I do think 60HZ can look pretty damn smooth, in my experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I have owned 60hz, 120hz and 144hz i can tell right off the bat which one is which one. 120hz(144 Is smoother, but you were talking about 120) is INDEED smoother, and by far superior.and better.
> 
> Now whenever i use 60hz monitors i can feel the unsmoothness and the stuttering and tearing when playing games. 120hz is in fact better for gaming than 60. Any one who tells you otherwise doesn't have an idea of what he/she is talking about. I personally never had a problem nor noticed imput lag. Why do you think the pro gamers use high refresh rate monitors?? I doubt they do it because they love the "imput lag" specially when they need high reflexes in competitive games.


Look at the thread I linked on input lag, not all pro gamers are using the high refresh rate monitors, especially not the high refresh rate but bad input lag ones. I'm not ARGUING about the IDEAL 120HZ with low input lag monitors, of course those are better!!!

Don't get me wrong guys, I believe 120hz > 60hz lol. jeeze.

overdrive:
Quote:


> That is a technique some LCD manufactures use to artificially boost response times by increasing the voltage used to make liquid crystals change state, which does in fact increase the response time, but also has the nasty side effect of input lag and what's known as "inverse ghosting."


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> The point is viewing angle is meaningless since gamers do not sit to the left or right of the monitor but rather the center, so viewing angles shouldn't be an issue for gamers. So TN monitors are fine for gamers.


To each of its own i guess. Its not like your opinion or mine are considered a fact. I *personally* can't go back to TN because of the viewing angles and washed out colors. True, they have better contrast ratio, but something has to be compromised in order for the best experience.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> To each of its own...


Of course.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It could be because the technology @ that time wasn't ready for 120hz, since I know that monitor used overdrive, but on paper it should have looked clearly smoother.
> 
> But assuming the monitors are better now, I'm sure most of the time 120hz is better. Still, I do think 60HZ can look pretty damn smooth, in my experience.


Correct. That Acer clearly didn't have the panel to back its frequency. No LCD panel can transition from and to all colors at 120 Hz appropriately without overdrive, and that monitor you mentioned probably didn't have either the quality of the panel or the necessary overdrive.

And, yes, 60 Hz can look pretty damn smooth. I absolutely agree, as long as it's accompanied by sync tech, which is why i'm considering a 4K monitor with Freesync. I know i'll lose out on motion clarity by going with 60 Hz, but Freesync makes it smooth enough to be bearable for me.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> The point is viewing angle is meaningless since gamers do not sit to the left or right of the monitor but rather the center, so viewing angles shouldn't be an issue for gamers. So TN monitors are fine for gamers.


It has nothing to do with sitting at a large angle to the display. TN panels have contrast and colour tone shift issues while sitting directly in front of the display. It produces an annoying and uneven image appearance and get's worse the larger the screen.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It has nothing to do with sitting at a large angle to the display. TN panels have contrast and colour tone shift issues while sitting directly in front of the display. It produces an annoying and uneven image appearance and get's worse the larger the screen.


Yeah yeah, to each his own. You have your own pair of eyes as well as the rest of the world have their own pair of eyes.


----------



## CallsignVega

Everyone's eyes see the contrast and colour tone shift of a TN panel.


----------



## Sheyster

I will say one thing about TN panels. They're not all created equal. On my VG278HE color shift is minimal. It's a great monitor color wise (for a TN) once calibrated, just like TFT Central stated in their review of it a few years ago. The main issue I've had with it is backlight bleed.


----------



## -terabyte-

Looks like Asus announced a new 34'' 3440x1440 (PG34Q) just like this one (together with a new ROG Swift with an IPS panel at 144Hz like the XB270HU). Too bad that the Asus one will still be 60 Hz unlike this one at 75Hz. I'll wait and see the MSRP for it before I decide but most likely I'll still go with this Acer one.

Unless Asus changes specifications before it is released, it happened with a couple of other monitors in the past.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Looks like Asus announced a new 34'' 3440x1440 (PG34Q) just like this one (together with a new ROG Swift with an IPS panel at 144Hz like the XB270HU). Too bad that the Asus one will still be 60 Hz unlike this one at 75Hz. I'll wait and see the MSRP for it before I decide but most likely I'll still go with this Acer one.
> 
> Unless Asus changes specifications before it is released, it happened with a couple of other monitors in the past.


Yes









http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/377952-asus-teases-its-34-inch-curved-ultrawide-nvidia-g-sync-monitor/


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/377952-asus-teases-its-34-inch-curved-ultrawide-nvidia-g-sync-monitor/


AWESOME!







Good ol' competition of the 34" IPS gaming monitors. This is the first time I've heard of the Asus Swift version of this. Just awesome.

Hopefully those who cried out and complained about the Acer 34" bezel being ugly and humongous might take a look at the Asus version. Makes no difference to me if it's 15 Hz less. I'm currently playing from a 60 Hz TN monitor anyhow.

☑ 23.6" upgraded to 34"
☑ TN upgraded to IPS
☑ 1920x1080 upgraded to 3440x1440
☑ No anti-screen tearing/stutter monitor upgraded to G-Sync


----------



## Kanivakil

-Wrong thread-


----------



## Anateus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good ol' competition of the 34" IPS gaming monitors. This is the first time I've heard of the Asus Swift version of this. Just awesome.
> 
> Hopefully those who cried out and complained about the Acer 34" bezel being ugly and humongous might take a look at the Asus version. Makes no difference to me if it's 15 Hz less. I'm currently playing from a 60 Hz TN monitor anyhow.
> 
> ☑ 23.6" upgraded to 34"
> ☑ TN upgraded to IPS
> ☑ 1920x1080 upgraded to 3440x1440
> ☑ No anti-screen tearing/stutter monitor upgraded to G-Sync


I think you missed/skipped 144Hz


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> I think you missed/skipped 144Hz


I only thing I'm missing is the release date and pricing of the Asus PG3Q but the information isn't available until Computex.


----------



## snow cakes

any pricing mentioned on this yet?


----------



## Kanivakil

Acer Predator XR341CK = $1,299 USD.

Asus PG34Q = Unknown.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Acer Predator XR341CK = $1,299 USD.
> 
> Asus PG34Q = Unknown.


nice


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Acer Predator XR341CK*A* = $1,299 USD.
> 
> Asus PG34Q = Unknown.


Acer Predator XR341CKA for Europe = €1,399 EUR.

P.S.: The G-Sync model is actually XR341CKA, the XR341CK model is the FreeSync version of it


----------



## skypine27

I'm going with the Acer, since this Asus ROG won't be out for quite a while. Not to mention the fact that it will likely be only 60 hz. I don't care what a bezel or a stand looks like, I'm looking at the actual SCREEN while gaming, not anything else









The extra 15hz, while certainly not as impressive as 120 or 144hz, and g-sync should still be a noticeable improvement over the LG 34uc97 I'm using (3440 x 1440 IPS 60 hz).

There is a chance maybe Asus can get 75hz out of it. As others have said, they have changed their specs before. Here is a cut of some Q&A talk from computex with the Asus people:

_Product Name / Model Number:

Not currently defined or confirmed - ASUS ROG 34-inch Curved G-SYNC Monitor

FAQ

*This monitor is still under design and development and as such features, functions and specifications are open to change.

1. When will this be available?

At this time the monitor is still under design and development and a approximate release date has not been defined.

2. What is the refresh rate?

At this time 60Hz, currently to reach beyond this refresh rate a panel needs to be developed in this aspect ratio and resolution as well as designed to operate at this high refresh rate. Beyond this due to the increased resolution there are bandwidth limitations with the current DP implementation. As the unit support G-SYNC the G-SYNC controller currently can not support the new DP 1.3 specification which would allow for near 4K or 4K+ resolutions at refresh rates higher than 60Hz._

(link)
https://pcdiy.asus.com/2015/06/asus-...-sync-monitor/


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I'm going with the Acer, since this Asus ROG won't be out for quite a while. Not to mention the fact that it will likely be only 60 hz. I don't care what a bezel or a stand looks like, I'm looking at the actual SCREEN while gaming, not anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The extra 15hz, while certainly not as impressive as 120 or 144hz, and g-sync should still be a noticeable improvement over the LG 34uc97 I'm using (3440 x 1440 IPS 60 hz).
> 
> There is a chance maybe Asus can get 75hz out of it. As others have said, they have changed their specs before. Here is a cut of some Q&A talk from computex with the Asus people:
> 
> Product Name / Model Number:
> 
> Not currently defined or confirmed - ASUS ROG 34-inch Curved G-SYNC Monitor
> 
> FAQ
> 
> *This monitor is still under design and development and as such features, functions and specifications are open to change.
> 
> 1. When will this be available?
> 
> At this time the monitor is still under design and development and a approximate release date has not been defined.
> 
> 2. What is the refresh rate?
> 
> At this time 60Hz, currently to reach beyond this refresh rate a panel needs to be developed in this aspect ratio and resolution as well as designed to operate at this high refresh rate. Beyond this due to the increased resolution there are bandwidth limitations with the current DP implementation. As the unit support G-SYNC the G-SYNC controller currently can not support the new DP 1.3 specification which would allow for near 4K or 4K+ resolutions at refresh rates higher than 60Hz.
> 
> (link)
> https://pcdiy.asus.com/2015/06/asus-...-sync-monitor/


It's been confirmed that the Asus one will be 75 Hz too. They updated an article about it on sweclockers and someone also posted the monitor info card from computex that says 75 Hz. Clearly the Nvidia slide was outdated then.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> It's been confirmed that the Asus one will be 75 Hz too. They updated an article about it on sweclockers and someone also posted the monitor info card from computex that says 75 Hz. Clearly the Nvidia slide was outdated then.


Sounds like ASUS isn't gonna let Acer have the whole pie on this one.


----------



## Vladislavs

yeah bu still Asus will be out god knows when, Acer available in august!


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> It's been confirmed that the Asus one will be 75 Hz too. They updated an article about it on sweclockers and someone also posted the monitor info card from computex that says 75 Hz. Clearly the Nvidia slide was outdated then.


Link to anything talking about 75hz please.

In any case if they were both 75hz, I'm buying the one that comes out first, and well, I'm pretty sure that one is gonna be the Acer. But I would like to see some info claiming 75hz for the Asus.


----------



## Vladislavs

http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/44002/computex-asus-toont-twee-g-sync-monitoren---update here


----------



## Net1Raven

Acer? Are you guys prepared to return a few monitors until you get a perfect one? NO THANKS.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElBerryKM13*
> 
> Acer? Are you guys prepared to return a few monitors until you get a perfect one? NO THANKS.


and what you going to do? wait another year or two for Dell to release that spec? Btw Dell already have U3415W 34 inch ulttrawide, but its got 8 ms and 60 hz not really for gaming.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> and what you going to do? wait another year or two for Dell to release that spec? Btw Dell already have U3415W 34 inch ulttrawide, but its got 8 ms and 60 hz not really for gaming.


And it does not have g-sync. Without g-sync there are already others similar panels out as well


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElBerryKM13*
> 
> Acer? Are you guys prepared to return a few monitors until you get a perfect one? NO THANKS.


To be honest, I don't think I've ever owned an Acer product in my life. So not sure about build quality. But I'm also not the kind of guy who starts screaming about back light bleed (I play games with the room lights set to normal levels.....) As long as it doesn't have any dead pixels and meets its specs, I won't return it.


----------



## CallsignVega

Not sure how people get excited about 75Hz refresh rate for gaming. Just to put that into perspective, that's barely over half the refresh rate of the current top gaming monitors.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Not sure how people get excited about 75Hz refresh rate for gaming. Just to put that into perspective, that's barely over half the refresh rate of the current top gaming monitors.


Thats if your video card can make it 140 fps all the time, which is highly doubtful if you using any decent monitor with high amount of pixels







I would rather have that ultrawide screen with steady 75 hz than 1080p or 1440p with 100 fps on average


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Thats if your video card can make it 140 fps all the time, which is highly doubtful if you using any decent monitor with high amount of pixels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather have that ultrawide screen with steady 75 hz than 1080p or 1440p with 100 fps on average


You're definitely the minority there, 75hz is more hideous than Beyonce's thunder thighs prior to photoshopping.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Not sure how people get excited about 75Hz refresh rate for gaming. Just to put that into perspective, that's barely over half the refresh rate of the current top gaming monitors.


Because prior to the Acer Predator XB270HU, 144hz was impossible on any decent screen.

I owned the Asus PG278Q, often referred to as "The Swift". I kept it all of 4 days and then put it on eBay. It sucked:

1. The TN colors looked like complete **** after using my IPS LG 34" 34uc97 (the monitor I was considering replacing).
2. Even if the colors had been IPS good, say for example the XB270HU, it was only 27". 27" looks TINY after using the 34" Lg 3440 x 1440. When I first opened the box, no joke, I had to get out my tape measure and check the diagonal distance. It looked so small that I was certain I had accidentally been shipped a 24" monitor....

So yeah, any of us used to 34" IPS, well there is no way we can step down to 27" TN panels, 144 or 344 hz, doesn't matter.

So I'll take the extra 15hz over what I have now and continue to enjoy epic real estate and amazing colors in games like Far Cry 4, Fallout New Vegas, The Witcher 3, WarGame Red Dragon, WarThunder, Elite Dangerous, Star Citizen etc. I don't care if Im a little slower than the kid on Ritalin in BF 4, as I don't really play 'MUH HEADSHOTS!!!!" type games anymore (unless I'm the one using an aim bot...)

BY THE WAY, FALLOUT 4 WAS JUST ANNOUNCED! That is going to look AWESOME on these 34" IPS beauties!


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Because prior to the Acer Predator XB270HU, 144hz was impossible on any decent screen.
> 
> I owned the Asus PG278Q, often referred to as "The Swift". I kept it all of 4 days and then put it on eBay. It sucked:
> 
> 1. The TN colors looked like complete **** after using my IPS LG 34" 34uc97 (the monitor I was considering replacing).
> 2. Even if the colors had been IPS good, say for example the XB270HU, it was only 27". 27" looks TINY after using the 34" Lg 3440 x 1440. When I first opened the box, no joke, I had to get out my tape measure and check the diagonal distance. It looked so small that I was certain I had accidentally been shipped a 24" monitor....
> 
> So yeah, any of us used to 34" IPS, well there is no way we can step down to 27" TN panels, 144 or 344 hz, doesn't matter.
> 
> So I'll take the extra 15hz over what I have now and continue to enjoy epic real estate and amazing colors in games like Far Cry 4, Fallout New Vegas, The Witcher 3, WarGame Red Dragon, WarThunder, Elite Dangerous, Star Citizen etc. I don't care if Im a little slower than the kid on Ritalin in BF 4, as I don't really play 'MUH HEADSHOTS!!!!" type games anymore (unless I'm the one using an aim bot...)
> 
> BY THE WAY, FALLOUT 4 WAS JUST ANNOUNCED! That is going to look AWESOME on these 34" IPS beauties!


Im with you on that! ehh August cant come soon enough! Im still on my 6 years old 23 inch TN 1080p 60 hz panel








This upgrade is equivalent to a fish that has evolved directly into the modern man, skipping all the other phases in between them.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Im with you on that! ehh August cant come soon enough! Im still on my 6 years old 23 inch TN 1080p 60 hz panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This upgrade is equivalent to a fish that has evolved directly into the modern man, skipping all the other phases in between them.


I will admit however, during my brief ownership of the 144hz Tn paneled PG278Q, the speed (coupled with g-sync) WAS amazing.

I wasn't getting 144 FPS in any titles, I don't think that was even possible back then. At the time, I was running a single GTX 980 and pulling a 100-110 FPS in the titles I was playing. But even something as simple as dragging the mouse cursor from one side of the screen to the other was SO much different feeling at 144hz than it was at 60hz on my LG 34" IPS. I was instantly sold on >60 hz monitors (with g-sync) within 10 minutes of plugging in The Swift. I'm sure that now, running 2 x Titan X's in SLI, I'd be getting closer to the 144FPS max and would really like to see a game like WarThunder or BF4 at those rates. But, at what concessions.....

Like my rant above tells ya, the colors looked like **** compared to a high end IPS like the LG, and the 27" screen literally felt like stepping back to 2011.

I had high hopes this new Acer was going to be 144hz IPS, but I guess that tech doesn't exist yet (well, not at 34" 3440 x 1440 anyway). If I had never tried 34" widescreen, there would be 0 doubt in my mind that right now, I would be gaming on the Acer XB270HU. But once you go 34" widescreen, you simply cant go back to 27". The only thing you will be satisfied with is another 34" widescreen, or a 40"+ 4K (The Philipps 40" 4K comes to mind here....).

But I'm still looking forward to 75hz + g-sync on a fat ass 34" 3440 x 1440!


----------



## Thetbrett

given the choice now, I will wait to see ASUS offering. I have the pb278q and it is a great panel, came with no dead pixels, although it has one now after 2 years. Again, i'm ok with 75 hz, you can't miss what you've never had.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Because prior to the Acer Predator XB270HU, 144hz was impossible on any decent screen.
> 
> I owned the Asus PG278Q, often referred to as "The Swift". I kept it all of 4 days and then put it on eBay. It sucked:
> 
> 1. The TN colors looked like complete **** after using my IPS LG 34" 34uc97 (the monitor I was considering replacing).
> 2. Even if the colors had been IPS good, say for example the XB270HU, it was only 27". 27" looks TINY after using the 34" Lg 3440 x 1440. When I first opened the box, no joke, I had to get out my tape measure and check the diagonal distance. It looked so small that I was certain I had accidentally been shipped a 24" monitor....
> 
> So yeah, any of us used to 34" IPS, well there is no way we can step down to 27" TN panels, 144 or 344 hz, doesn't matter.
> 
> So I'll take the extra 15hz over what I have now and continue to enjoy epic real estate and amazing colors in games like Far Cry 4, Fallout New Vegas, The Witcher 3, WarGame Red Dragon, WarThunder, Elite Dangerous, Star Citizen etc. I don't care if Im a little slower than the kid on Ritalin in BF 4, as I don't really play 'MUH HEADSHOTS!!!!" type games anymore (unless I'm the one using an aim bot...)
> 
> BY THE WAY, FALLOUT 4 WAS JUST ANNOUNCED! That is going to look AWESOME on these 34" IPS beauties!


Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE this 34" curved display. Back when we thought it was going to be 120+ Hz I was ecstatic. But I can't give up the silky smoothness and incredible motion clarity of 144 Hz G-Sync just for some extra peripheral view that a 34" 21:9 has over a 27" 16:9. Maybe one day we will have a 144 Hz version of this and we can all rejoice in display nirvana.


----------



## Dennybrig

Ok, just small picture of the logo and the specs, straight from Computex:





And finally some of the direct competition of this monitor, the Asus ROG 34" :


----------



## airbornesf

Sorry if I've missed anything but one article says:
Quote:


> The company has also overclocked the refresh rate from 75Hz to 100Hz,


Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airbornesf*
> 
> Sorry if I've missed anything but one article says:
> Can anyone confirm this?


Interesting. If they did bump it up to 100Hz, I may be interested after all..


----------



## mrr9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Interesting. If they did bump it up to 100Hz, I may be interested after all..


I overclocked my Qnix 27 inch from 60 to 96 Hz, and while I know for a fact that it's dropping frames, I can't go back to 60 Hz. If the Acer is really 100 Hz than they grabbed my interest too


----------



## TheGovernment

yup, at 100hz, thats going to be a noticeable improvement over 60hz. Also holy crap does Asus have the ugliest stand in the history of PC monitors.


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrr9*
> 
> I overclocked my Qnix 27 inch from 60 to 96 Hz, and while I know for a fact that it's dropping frames, I can't go back to 60 Hz. If the Acer is really 100 Hz than they grabbed my interest too


100hz and we're back in business - a 980ti level card should be able to hit that for most games


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> yup, at 100hz, thats going to be a noticeable improvement over 60hz. Also holy crap does Asus have the ugliest stand in the history of PC monitors.


Haha true! I can't even describe it, you probably found the only way to describe it lol


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> yup, at 100hz, thats going to be a noticeable improvement over 60hz. Also holy crap does Asus have the ugliest stand in the history of PC monitors.


Agreed on both things, ahahahah

I was a bit put off about the 75 Hz limit but was still going to get it, it being possibly increased up to 100 Hz makes it more worth the money it will cost.


----------



## Creator

100Hz has my interest. To be honest, I've kept checking back to this periodically hoping to see rumors exactly like this one show up, so I hope its true. Because 75Hz = no buy for me (even if it were cheaper than the Swift). After using the Swift for over 9 months, 100Hz minimum for me.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

100Hz? I've never understood why 100Hz wasn't the standard, it's way more practical than 144.

If this is true then it's shot to the top of my list once again


----------



## Vladislavs

we need a solid confirmation, coz one dude working at the acer booth said that is not enough for me to believe it is 100 hz


----------



## jerrolds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> 100Hz? I've never understood why 100Hz wasn't the standard, it's way more practical than 144.
> 
> If this is true then it's shot to the top of my list once again


I think its because 96/120/144/240 are all wholly divisible by 24 - the standard fps movies are filmed at. When watching movies, there will be no judder/3:2 pull down.

I'm not sure why 60hz is the "gaming" or hdtv standard though.


----------



## louiscarter88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> we need a solid confirmation, coz one dude working at the acer booth said that is not enough for me to believe it is 100 hz


I'd like some more details too


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> I think its because 96/120/144/240 are all wholly divisible by 24 - the standard fps movies are filmed at. When watching movies, there will be no judder/3:2 pull down.
> 
> I'm not sure why 60hz is the "gaming" or hdtv standard though.


You answered what my reply was going to be









100 should be the new 60


----------



## dVeLoPe

IM also going to be buying this if its 100hz or more I've been using a Benq xl2410t which is 120hz native and I can't go back to 60 or even 75


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> yup, at 100hz, thats going to be a noticeable improvement over 60hz. Also holy crap does Asus have the ugliest stand in the history of PC monitors.


I actually like the stand and think it's creative. Typical square black plastic is so passe.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> 100Hz? I've never understood why 100Hz wasn't the standard, it's way more practical than 144.
> 
> If this is true then it's shot to the top of my list once again


96 should be the standard :/


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 96 should be the standard :/


Either way, my point was having a refresh rate between adequate and insane.

I'm hoping this monitor will be just that.


----------



## Pip Boy

wouldn’t mind a 21:10 version of this @ 28" and some intermediate resolution between 4k, like 3k @ 90hz ( with low persistence )


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> wouldn't mind a 21:10 version of this @ 28" and some intermediate resolution between 4k, like 3k @ 90hz ( with low persistence )


21:10?

Can you say "black bars"?


----------



## overvolted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> wouldn't mind a 21:10 version of this @ 28" and some intermediate resolution between 4k, like 3k @ 90hz ( with low persistence )


Curved 21:10 at 36" 3440x1600 would be such an amazing work display. Same PPI as a 27" 1440 roughly but that bit more of vertical resolution would go a long way, for some folks at least.


----------



## Kanivakil

Since I started gaming 3 years ago, but really only gamed about 1.5 of that, I've been only using a 23.6" 1920x1080 60 Hz TN monitor so either this or the Asus version of this will be a heavenly upgrade for me but unfortunately not for many others.

☑ 23.6" upgraded to 34"
☑ TN upgraded to IPS
☑ 1920x1080 upgraded to 3440x1440
☑ No anti-screen tearing/stutter monitor upgraded to G-Sync


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Since I started gaming 3 years ago, but really only gamed about 1.5 of that, I've been only using a 23.6" 1920x1080 60 Hz TN monitor so either this or the Asus version of this will be a heavenly upgrade for me but unfortunately not for many others.
> 
> ☑ 23.6" upgraded to 34"
> ☑ TN upgraded to IPS
> ☑ 1920x1080 upgraded to 3440x1440
> ☑ No anti-screen tearing/stutter monitor upgraded to G-Sync


Kanivakil, we got it already about your upgrades, dont need to post it with your every single post


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> That was me, and it's true. While I have OC'ed my PB278Q to 75hz, I didn't notice a lot of difference, I have never seen 110 or 144hz. While many would say, oh but it's better, how would I know? Throw GSync into the mix, why my never seen 144hz mind need it?


Exactly! I assume you are using a similar monitor as mine? Pretty much a stone age monitor so therefore:

☑ 23.6" upgraded to 34"
☑ TN upgraded to IPS
☑ 1920x1080 upgraded to 3440x1440
☑ No anti-screen tearing/stutter monitor upgraded to G-Sync

*DONE DEAL!* No ifs, ands or buts about it!

144 Hz will be the future upgrade and hopefully along with a 4K monitor 21:9 34"+ monitor instead in the future.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Ok, just small picture of the logo and the specs, straight from Computex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally some of the direct competition of this monitor, the Asus ROG 34" :


It's so ugly, not like the picture in the OP.

Really interested in the Asus, assuming the price comes down a bit.


----------



## CallsignVega

Acer rep confirms:

100 Hz
~September Release Date
Around $1,200 US.






I'll definitely be buying one to at least test out. I wonder if the Asus model will compete with 100 Hz?


----------



## aberrero

My Acer 4k display now is ridiculously overdriven. If they have to make that kind of compromise to hit 100Hz then it isnt even worth it. I'd much rather have a properly functioning 75hz monitor.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'll definitely be buying one to at least test out. I wonder if the Asus model will compete with 100 Hz?


+1.. Hopefully Acer QC is better this time around.


----------



## dVeLoPe

If asus is 100+ then ill go that route if not acer predator you just bought yourself tjank the rep saying 100hz for that


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Acer rep confirms:
> 
> 100 Hz
> ~September Release Date
> Around $1,200 US.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I'll definitely be buying one to at least test out. I wonder if the Asus model will compete with 100 Hz?


I saw a video about the Asus one where the rep in front of it said they are looking into 100 Hz, but confirmed for now is only 75 Hz.


----------



## Waro

90 Hz would be nice, more Hz are unlikely I think. The LG IPS panels aren't that fast.


----------



## The EX1

If only gsync modules and DP 1.2a would make their way into these new models. Having my monitor dictate what brand GPU I must buy still pisses me off. If I am going to spend $1,200 on a monitor, it damn well better support whatever adaptive sync I want to use.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> If only gsync modules and DP 1.2a would make their way into these new models. Having my monitor dictate what brand GPU I must buy still pisses me off. If I am going to spend $1,200 on a monitor, it damn well better support whatever adaptive sync I want to use.


I'm actually not looking at it that way, though I understand the sentiment. For me, at least, I'm going to choose the monitor, either Freesync or Gsync that has the broadest range of support (30 to 144hz for example) and all the other things we look for. Then I'll buy my video cards from there as normal. My monitor purchase has to last me a long time. I rarely switch them out. (I'm still on a 24" @ 60hz the dark ages practically)

Either I have a card that matches up with my monitor with the adaptive sync tech or I don't, but I'll have a high refresh monitor. It's a compromise for sure, but one that doesn't bother me too much.

Again, at that price, I agree, it would be nice to get a complete solution.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> My Acer 4k display now is ridiculously overdriven. If they have to make that kind of compromise to hit 100Hz then it isnt even worth it. I'd much rather have a properly functioning 75hz monitor.


Thats a good point.

I'd rather have a "clear" 75hz than those awful overdrive effects.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> If only gsync modules and DP 1.2a would make their way into these new models. Having my monitor dictate what brand GPU I must buy still pisses me off. If I am going to spend $1,200 on a monitor, it damn well better support whatever adaptive sync I want to use.


In principle, I agree with you.

In practice however, as a gamer I will more than likely never buy an AMD card. Nvidia just seems to have done so much better when it comes to gaming support and graphical bells and whistles.


----------



## Sir Joseph Dirt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMS58lhVLIs

This video says that the X34 has a metal bezel, I don't remember this being mentioned before or is this not the same monitor?


----------



## RedM00N

At 100hz, I'm re interested.

Between this, the X35(said to be 144hz, don't know if this is possible), and Asus' offerings (and perhaps another maker that pops along), going to be a good time to upgrade come late September/early October.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> At 100hz, I'm re interested.
> 
> Between this, the X35(said to be 144hz, don't know if this is possible), and Asus' offerings (and perhaps another maker that pops along), going to be a good time to upgrade come late September/early October.


The X35 at 144 Hz is only 2560x1080 though (~79 PPI), the X34 (and Asus) is 3440x1440 which is much better (~110)


----------



## RedM00N

Oh, if its 1080p then I'll pass on it







Just curious, but where was the resolution posted? Did a quick look, but just found articles saying 1440p at 144hz.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Oh, if its 1080p then I'll pass on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, but where was the resolution posted? Did a quick look, but just found articles saying 1440p at 144hz.


Here's a link to the thread on here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1552453/various-acer-predator-z35-curved-35-va-g-sync-144hz-21-9-monitor

And one from reddit while I'm at it: http://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/38nqur/first_video_of_acer_predator_x35_219_2560x1080/

I've been following closely these 21:9 monitors for the past months. That said this X35 will also use a VA panel unlike the X34 which uses an IPS-type one.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Man I kind of wish they would go back to their clean ACER logo rather than the tacky predator gaming logo. Why can't products built for gamers look clean and professional.





EDIT:

This thing looks like a freaking decepticon logo.


----------



## Waro

This logo is enough to buy the Asus instead.


----------



## michaelius

LoL yeah if I end buying that one then first thing after checking deadpixels etc will be using masking tape on logo







And on the one at the back


----------



## meowth2

i wonder how long it's going to take at least over 30" monitor with ips or va with 144hz and gsync or freesync


----------



## skypine27

agreed some black electrical tape might be needed


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Man I kind of wish they would go back to their clean ACER logo rather than the tacky predator gaming logo. Why can't products built for gamers look clean and professional.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> This thing looks like a freaking decepticon logo.


Acer is pushing that logo so hard, they even made their rep tattoo it on his face!


----------



## TesseractOrion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Acer is pushing that logo so hard, they even made their rep tattoo it on his face!


Haha didn't notice that, just thought he'd accidentally scratched himself with an ink pen!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TesseractOrion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Acer is pushing that logo so hard, they even made their rep tattoo it on his face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha didn't notice that, just thought he'd accidentally scratched himself with an ink pen!
Click to expand...

Originally I thought he had a earpiece with a microphone but then when he turned his head I was like no....that's not it.


----------



## TesseractOrion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Originally I thought he had a earpiece with a microphone but then when he turned his head I was like no....that's not it.


That would've been my second thought. Wouldn't have guessed anyone would put 'Predator' on their cheek! At least they didn't make him put the transformers type logo on his forehead....


----------



## Waro

Poor guy.


----------



## curamrda

hm..so if I will forget FreeSync
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Release in June, costs 1399€.
> 
> Source
> 
> _Edit: windowscentral.com says release in August/September._
> 
> The bottom bezel is fat and ugly:


Hm...If I will leave the FreeSync / G-sync Technology... (coz you never know which GPU you will use..., and FreeSync is for free














) than without those technologies I can take DELL 3415w for much much cheaper


----------



## HYPERDRIVE

I just hope the 100Hz rumor will turn out to be true, I want to replace my FW900 with something modern at this point, and 21:9 is what I want, but it must be 85hz or more.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so is this THEEEE monitor to get or will the asus ROG be bettter


----------



## eyoshio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> My Acer 4k display now is ridiculously overdriven. If they have to make that kind of compromise to hit 100Hz then it isnt even worth it. I'd much rather have a properly functioning 75hz monitor.


Can i ask how you were able to overdrive your acer 4k? Ive wanted to for a while bUt don't know how.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyoshio*
> 
> Can i ask how you were able to overdrive your acer 4k? Ive wanted to for a while bUt don't know how.


Overdrive level should just be a setting you can change in the OSD menu. He does not mean overclocking.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

There is a such thing as overclocking a monitor. You can set custom frequencies and resolutions in the nvidia control panel. On many monitors, you can eek out a few more hz above the standard 60.


----------



## thrgk

I was going to grab the Acer 2 inch gsync but I may wait, though 1200 is alot. Hmmm


----------



## eyoshio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> There is a such thing as overclocking a monitor. You can set custom frequencies and resolutions in the nvidia control panel. On many monitors, you can eek out a few more hz above the standard 60.


Yea I tried that and couldn't get to even 61. Thought I might ask sorry. I don't even know if it's possible to overclock a4k monitor.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyoshio*
> 
> Yea I tried that and couldn't get to even 61. Thought I might ask sorry. I don't even know if it's possible to overclock a4k monitor.


on some monitors you need to up the pixel clock before you can oc. My pb278q can go to 80.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291882/official-1440p-and-above-gaming-club-1440p/6090

thers a link on this page for the software I used. noy sure if all screens a compatible.


----------



## gtgtogo

I know the feeling hatlesschimp

When you're gaming setup goes from this:



To this (although now you have a Titan x)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> There is a such thing as overclocking a monitor. You can set custom frequencies and resolutions in the nvidia control panel. On many monitors, you can eek out a few more hz above the standard 60.


Been there, done that. I used to run my old 60 Hz 27" at 68 Hz. BTW - ToastyX has published a tool that makes the needed software changes effortless. I was just pointing out that overdrive is not the same as this.


----------



## jerrolds

Hold up - is 100hz confirmed? I thought it was denied?

In any case - this might be the perfect match for a Fury X. Altho - the matte coating looks brutal, if i upgrade from my glossy QNIX that AG coating will suck for awhile.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> Hold up - is 100hz confirmed? I thought it was denied?
> 
> In any case - this might be the perfect match for a Fury X. Altho - the matte coating looks brutal, if i upgrade from my glossy QNIX that AG coating will suck for awhile.


75 Hz is the refresh rate "confirmed". They said they are looking to go up to 100 Hz before the actual release of the monitor but there is no confirmation yet if they were able to achieve it. Still I have high hopes 100 Hz will be the confirmed refresh rate on release day, after all Asus is using the same panel and they also said they are trying to go 100 Hz too. If both are trying for that refresh rate it must mean the panel should be able to achieve it easily. Otherwise I don't think either company would lose time on it.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyoshio*
> 
> Can i ask how you were able to overdrive your acer 4k? Ive wanted to for a while bUt don't know how.


Most new monitors have a selectable "OVER DRIVE" or sometimes labeled "SPEED" or sometimes labeled "PIXEL RESPONSE TIME" in their on screen menus. This is NOT related to the refresh rate of the monitor.

It typically has 3 x settings (both my 34" IPS LG's have it), Low Medium Fast. It is an attempt to speed up pixel response time, NOT refresh rate. It has drawbacks that mess with the picture you can read about all over the net. On both LG 34"s I've owned, it was by far best when set to the factory default of Medium. Fast just really messed up the picture during gaming.

Some monitors will over clock a few HZ, as others have said, by creating a custom resolution in the nvidia control panel (not sure how AMD users do it). Both LG 34's I have owned would over clock to 61hz. Yes, a whopping 1 hz. As soon as I got to 62, the screen would go nuts with green blocks everywhere. Your milage may vary.


----------



## go4life

I want this, only with 144hz! Does anybody know when we can expect such monitors? This is perfect otherwise, but I just feel 100hz will be to little after years on 120hz.


----------



## dasyoyo16

"Just like the XG and XB monitors, one thing to expect after a curved G-Sync monitor is a curved FreeSync monitor. Acer told us that the curved FreeSync monitor will come out a month or two after the release of the XR monitor. Other than the FreeSync technology, the specs on the FreeSync monitor will be exactly the same. The XG FreeSync model was $300 cheaper than the XB at $499.99, so you can expect a cheaper price for the FreeSync variation of the XR, but it will still be a costly purchase."

Free sync version coming a month or two later

source: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/acer-releases-g-sync-curved-monitor,28975.html


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasyoyo16*
> 
> "Just like the XG and XB monitors, one thing to expect after a curved G-Sync monitor is a curved FreeSync monitor. Acer told us that the curved FreeSync monitor will come out a month or two after the release of the XR monitor. Other than the FreeSync technology, the specs on the FreeSync monitor will be exactly the same. The XG FreeSync model was $300 cheaper than the XB at $499.99, so you can expect a cheaper price for the FreeSync variation of the XR, but it will still be a costly purchase."
> 
> Free sync version coming a month or two later
> 
> source: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/acer-releases-g-sync-curved-monitor,28975.html


Wait here a second.. I thought I read that the XR341CK is FreeSync and the XR341CKA is the G-Sync one? In sweden the CK (freesync) model is released in the middle of july (http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=3113621) but the G-sync version is nowhere to be seen. I'm hoping this is correct as I'm buying the freesync version


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> Wait here a second.. I thought I read that the XR341CK is FreeSync and the XR341CKA is the G-Sync one? In sweden the CK (freesync) model is released in the middle of july (http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=3113621) but the G-sync version is nowhere to be seen. I'm hoping this is correct as I'm buying the freesync version


You're correct, but initially the XR341CK was known as the G-sync one. Most likely they still need to update properly the data. Once it comes out they will correct it I hope.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> I want this, only with 144hz! Does anybody know when we can expect such monitors? This is perfect otherwise, but I just feel 100hz will be to little after years on 120hz.


We may need DP 1.3 to reach 120-144Hz on this resolution. Since DP 1.2 can handle 1440p 144Hz, we can safely assume that it can handle ~107-108 Hz at 3440x1440. But these numbers are already above rated spec (going by 4K at 60Hz), so anything higher is unknown.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> We may need DP 1.3 to reach 120-144Hz on this resolution. Since DP 1.2 can handle 1440p 144Hz, we can safely assume that it can handle ~107-108 Hz at 3440x1440. But these numbers are already above rated spec (going by 4K at 60Hz), so anything higher is unknown.


And DP 1.3 will first come out with Pascal most likely, not sure I can hold back the upgrade itch for a new monitor that long







If this monitor ends up 100hz it's not bad though.

However, looking at what Wikipedia says about the DP1.2 it can handle 17.28 Gbit/s effective and DP1.3 25.92 Gbit/s effective.

By doing some simple math this should be possible on DP1.2! I don't know if other factors have anything to say regarding bandwidth use and such, but in theory this should work.

3440x1440 @ 60hz = 7.13 Gbit/s
3440x1440 @ 120hz = 14.26 Gbit/s
3440x1440 @ 144hz = 17.11 Gbit/s (Just under the DP1.2 limit 17.28 Gbit/s)


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> And DP 1.3 will first come out with Pascal most likely, not sure I can hold back the upgrade itch for a new monitor that long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this monitor ends up 100hz it's not bad though.
> 
> However, looking at what Wikipedia says about the DP1.2 it can handle 17.28 Gbit/s effective and DP1.3 25.92 Gbit/s effective.
> 
> By doing some simple maths this should be possible on DP1.2! I don't know if other factors have anything to say regarding bandwidth use and such, but in theory this should work.
> 
> 3440x1440 @ 60hz = 7.13 Gbit/s
> 3440x1440 @ 120hz = 14.26 Gbit/s
> 3440x1440 @ 144hz = 17.11 Gbit/s (Just under the DP1.2 limit 17.28 Gbit/s)


mathematics..math=1 maths=more than one..Americans, for god sake, call it Maths..


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> mathematics..math=1 maths=more than one..Americans, for god sake, call it Maths..


If you noticed that I am from Norway and that English is my second language perhaps this mistake wasn't so bad after all?..
I'm trying my best to be correct, but it doesn't really help when you come of so aggressive like my spelling error is the end of the world. Be nice to people and you will get further overall.
What's important here was the content of the post and not one simple error anyways.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> And DP 1.3 will first come out with Pascal most likely, not sure I can hold back the upgrade itch for a new monitor that long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this monitor ends up 100hz it's not bad though.
> 
> However, looking at what Wikipedia says about the DP1.2 it can handle 17.28 Gbit/s effective and DP1.3 25.92 Gbit/s effective.
> 
> By doing some simple math this should be possible on DP1.2! I don't know if other factors have anything to say regarding bandwidth use and such, but in theory this should work.
> 
> 3440x1440 @ 60hz = 7.13 Gbit/s
> 3440x1440 @ 120hz = 14.26 Gbit/s
> 3440x1440 @ 144hz = 17.11 Gbit/s (Just under the DP1.2 limit 17.28 Gbit/s)


That's the theoretical limit, but then you need to account also for overhead. Not to mention that also the technology is not up there yet. We've only begun to get IPS panels up to 144 Hz with a 2560x1440 resolution so it will still take more time and research to go that far with larger panels (like 21:9 1440p or 4K ones).


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> That's the theoretical limit, but then you need to account also for overhead. Not to mention that also the technology is not up there yet. We've only begun to get IPS panels up to 144 Hz with a 2560x1440 resolution so it will still take more time and research to go that far with larger panels (like 21:9 1440p or 4K ones).


That is with overhead already removed. DP 1.2 can do 3440x1440 up to 145 Hz.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is with overhead already removed. DP 1.2 can do 3440x1440 up to 145 Hz.


Ah okay, thanks for the heads up. I thought it was 145 Hz without overhead removed









Technology limit still stands though. But they're on the right path since it seems they can already go up to 100Hz right now


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Ah okay, thanks for the heads up. I thought it was 145 Hz without overhead removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technology limit still stands though. But they're on the right path since it seems they can already go up to 100Hz right now


The 75 to 100 Hz limit on the monitor I feel is either of two things or combination of both.

The 34" IPS panel pixel speed just isn't fast enough for higher transition speed like the 27" IPS panel is.

The G-Sync module is not capable of full DP 1.2 max speeds.

Coincidence that 3440x1440 @ 100 Hz is almost the same bandwidth as 2560x1440 at 144 Hz?

Remember when the ROG Swift was just coming out it got delayed due to requiring a beefed up heat sink. I honestly don't think the G-Sync module can do 3440x1440 at 144 Hz, or "full" DP 1.2 speeds.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The 75 to 100 Hz limit on the monitor I feel is either of two things or combination of both.
> 
> The 34" IPS panel pixel speed just isn't fast enough for higher transition speed like the 27" IPS panel is.
> 
> The G-Sync module is not capable of full DP 1.2 max speeds.
> 
> Coincidence that 3440x1440 @ 100 Hz is almost the same bandwidth as 2560x1440 at 144 Hz?
> 
> Remember when the ROG Swift was just coming out it got delayed due to requiring a beefed up heat sink. I honestly don't think the G-Sync module can do 3440x1440 at 144 Hz, or "full" DP 1.2 speeds.


Oh, that's completely fine by me. I honestly don't care much about 144 Hz. I'll be coming to this monitor from a 27'' 1080p Asus 60 Hz TN panel, it will still be a huge upgrade for me.

I admit I was a bit sad about the 75 Hz news since it didn't seem such a big upgrade from 60, but 100 makes it feel more worth considering how much it will cost


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The 75 to 100 Hz limit on the monitor I feel is either of two things or combination of both.
> 
> The 34" IPS panel pixel speed just isn't fast enough for higher transition speed like the 27" IPS panel is.
> 
> The G-Sync module is not capable of full DP 1.2 max speeds.
> 
> Coincidence that 3440x1440 @ 100 Hz is almost the same bandwidth as 2560x1440 at 144 Hz?
> 
> Remember when the ROG Swift was just coming out it got delayed due to requiring a beefed up heat sink. I honestly don't think the G-Sync module can do 3440x1440 at 144 Hz, or "full" DP 1.2 speeds.


What about the freesync version? Would it be a difference, seeing at it doesn't have the "g-sync module" thingie?


----------



## ladcrooks

I just don't get this curved fad. Logically -

10 people in a line that are lined up straight across, no one further back, no one further forward

10 people in a line that are lined up but the middle, say 4 off them, then the others start to curve backwards

10 people in a line that are lined up but the middle, say 4 off them, then the others start to curve inwards - this is the only lineup that make sense for the situ of the curved screen

Am I missing something ?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> I just don't get this curved fad. Logically -:


It's quite simple, the edges of the screen are closer to you, as opposed to a flat screen where they are further away. This equals greater immersion for games and movies. I don't understand your analogy... how does a line of 10 people relate to a monitor screen?? The relative width of space that 10 people would take up in relation to one person is about 100 times more than a PC monitor, not to mention most of those people would be out of your field of vision if you were sitting the same distance from them as you were a monitor. But regardless, a curved line of people would still result in the ones on the sides being closer to you. However, hooking up your PC to 10 people for a gaming session would most likely result in some kind of human rights violation. I wouldn't try it if I were you.


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> I just don't get this curved fad. Logically -
> 
> 10 people in a line that are lined up straight across, no one further back, no one further forward
> 
> 10 people in a line that are lined up but the middle, say 4 off them, then the others start to curve backwards
> 
> 10 people in a line that are lined up but the middle, say 4 off them, then the others start to curve inwards - this is the only lineup that make sense for the situ of the curved screen
> 
> Am I missing something ?


what?









I think curved TVs are weird, since you're usually too far away to get any real depth difference and you're multiple people in a sofa (if you have friends).
A curved monitor that you're sitting 2-3' away from (especially a ultrawide) gives you more more immersion!


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's quite simple, the edges of the screen are closer to you, as opposed to a flat screen where they are further away. This equals greater immersion for games and movies. I don't understand your analogy... how does a line of 10 people relate to a monitor screen?? The relative width of space that 10 people would take up in relation to one person is about 100 times more than a PC monitor, not to mention most of those people would be out of your field of vision if you were sitting the same distance from them as you were a monitor. But regardless, a curved line of people would still result in the ones on the sides being closer to you. However, hooking up your PC to 10 people for a gaming session would most likely result in some kind of human rights violation. I wouldn't try it if I were you.


Think of it this way - in real life 10 people in a V formation in front of you - they do not curl around as a screen may dictate









I just cant get the visual in my head - damn, i will have to go to pcjunk and have a look.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> I just don't get this curved fad.


The curve of the monitors is ruled by a spherical radius, which means that, ignoring height (9 vs 21 isn't that big of a deal), the entire screen is exactly at the same distance from a theoretical single focal point in your visual system, if you don't consider right/left eye dominance, etc, assuming you're sitting in an optimal position at an optimal distance.

Besides immersion (which i don't think is impacted much by curvature, but eh), this tends to eliminate IPS glow, gamma shift, and VA glow.


----------



## Swaggerfeld

If I remember correctly... 100hz is the threshold needed to be able to consider ULMB strobing. Despite these panels being theoretically able to hit 100hz, I suppose it's safe to say that they will not implement ULMB?

21:9 aspect ratio vs. +44 hz and ULMB. This is the choice to make in the next few months.


----------



## -terabyte-

I don't care about ULMB so that's fine by me.

Anyway ULMB works from 85 Hz to 120 Hz on the XB270HU. The limit was 85-100 previously but on new models produced in May 2015 they upped it to 120 Hz.


----------



## zanardi

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/613712360650481665/photo/1


----------



## DFroN

"@TFTCentral: Despite some rumours the Acer XR341CK appears to be 75Hz refresh rate max as originally advertised"

https://twitter.com/tftcentral/status/613975919519223808


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> 
> 
> "@TFTCentral: Despite some rumours the Acer XR341CK appears to be 75Hz refresh rate max as originally advertised"
> 
> https://twitter.com/tftcentral/status/613975919519223808


Thats a Bummer! Anyway i thought that they said that first one will be released G-SYNC model and only after a month or two Freesync? anyway waiting for a review!.

For me now is either this one G-SYNC or new Asus IPS Rog Swift 144 hz 1440p


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Thats a Bummer! Anyway i thought that they said that first one will be released G-SYNC model and only after a month or two Freesync? anyway waiting for a review!.
> 
> For me now is either this one G-SYNC or new Asus IPS Rog Swift 144 hz 1440p


XR341CK is freesync and is coming out now for some reason, and the XR341CKA was renamed X34 right? And that's what they're talking about at that event saying it's 100Hz.
Could there be more difference than just G-sync/freesync? Like, the nVidia version has higher refresh rate? I really hope that's not the case...


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> XR341CK is freesync and is coming out now for some reason, and the XR341CKA was renamed X34 right? And that's what they're talking about at that event saying it's 100Hz.
> Could there be more difference than just G-sync/freesync? Like, the nVidia version has higher refresh rate? I really hope that's not the case...


highly unlikely. if they can make it with gsync, why not freesync? its just like shooting yourself in the foot







i say both 75 hz


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> highly unlikely. if they can make it with gsync, why not freesync? its just like shooting yourself in the foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i say both 75 hz


Well, i find it unlikely as well, but if G-sync really does allow better overdrive compensation, we could be looking at the reason, right there.

Also, let's not forget the MG279Q is using the same panel as the XB270HU and only sporting a max VRR frequency of 90 Hz. Kind of makes one think something's amiss.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> 
> 
> "@TFTCentral: Despite some rumours the Acer XR341CK appears to be 75Hz refresh rate max as originally advertised"
> 
> https://twitter.com/tftcentral/status/613975919519223808


did you take that pic of your curved screen? looks like it


----------



## jerrolds

Ok looks like ill be saving myself $1200USD this year heh


----------



## -terabyte-

Let's hope they still manage to increase it a bit more on the G-Sync version that comes later...


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Let's hope they still manage to increase it a bit more on the G-Sync version that comes later...


Noo.. I have AMD cards







I wonder if it's overclockable? Can't wait for TFTcentral to put up their review.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> Noo.. I have AMD cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's overclockable? Can't wait for TFTcentral to put up their review.


This monitor + 2x980Ti is the best thing imo









Not to mention that Crossfire doesn't even work with FreeSync yet (and who knows when it will). I can't wait for the review either, the G-sync one will be mostly the same anyway.


----------



## JustNiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> Noo.. I have AMD cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's overclockable? Can't wait for TFTcentral to put up their review.


I believe this is actually a 60hz panel and they're already overclocking it just to get to 75Hz. So my guess is there's not much if any more OC headroom left.


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustNiz*
> 
> I believe this is actually a 60hz panel and they're already overclocking it just to get to 75Hz. So my guess is there's not much if any more OC headroom left.


Yeah that would make sense. I wonder what the talk about 100Hz was though.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Yep! I haven't kept up to date with my monitors. I'm disheartened because I know I wont like any monitors till DP1.3 established. Lately I've been getting stuck into VR, hdmi 2.0 and AVR's. Oh and sometime this century my Titans will arrive lol!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> This monitor + 2x980Ti is the best thing imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that Crossfire doesn't even work with FreeSync yet (and who knows when it will). I can't wait for the review either, the G-sync one will be mostly the same anyway.


So is this Monitor out yet? Or when is it coming out ?


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So is this Monitor out yet? Or when is it coming out ?


i think someone said here that they will be available in sweden in mid july?


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So is this Monitor out yet? Or when is it coming out ?


Some Swedish retailers are listing it mid july so around then in Sweden at least. I read on some forum about someone getting it this friday but can't remember where so perhaps it was a dream.


----------



## -terabyte-

Note that mid July is for the FreeSync version apparently. The G-Sync version should be out by the end of August in Europe according to Acer press release. September for US instead.


----------



## Mawrtin

Right. I hope I'm not doing anything stupid ordering the freesync. Would be pissed if they announce later "X34 with G-sync and 100Hz"


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> Yeah that would make sense. I wonder what the talk about 100Hz was though.


G-Sync can control overdrive variably so there is still a chance of 100 Hz on the G-Sync version. Although, I don't think the panel will have anywhere near the motion clarity of the 27" 144 Hz IPS Predator.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So is this Monitor out yet? Or when is it coming out ?


It depends where you reside, in the US, 9/2015.


----------



## gatygun

So the freesync version is going to be 1080p? 75hz and what range?

Because LG already has that, what makes this thing so special?


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> So the freesync version is going to be 1080p? 75hz and what range?
> 
> Because LG already has that, what makes this thing so special?


What? It's 34" curved 3440x1440 75Hz Freesync IPS! (range isn't clear but 30-75hz is listed as v-span in the manual specs)


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> What? It's 34" curved 3440x1440 75Hz Freesync IPS! (range isn't clear but 30-75hz is listed as v-span in the manual specs)


ah readed somewhere here that it's a 1080p screen, probably got confused. the 30-75hz would be perfect tho that's for sure. Price is only a bit on the high side.

Personally not really interested in curved tho, as i mosty tend to look from a side on the screen, hardly every sit straight infront of it.


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> ah readed somewhere here that it's a 1080p screen, probably got confused. the 30-75hz would be perfect tho that's for sure. Price is only a bit on the high side.
> 
> Personally not really interested in curved tho, as i mosty tend to look from a side on the screen, hardly every sit straight infront of it.


You might think of the Z35, that's the 1080p VA 144hz one. Yeah I'm hoping 30-75, would be nice.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> You might think of the Z35, that's the 1080p VA 144hz one. Yeah I'm hoping 30-75, would be nice.


well if it boots 3440x1440 pixels then it's going to be extremely hard to get over 75fps on ultra on new games with any single gpu setup, so it's really solid that's for sure. Not to sure about the high price tho.


----------



## atomicus

It is true that ultimately even with an uber GPU set-up, you probably won't get much more than 75fps anyway, so even if this were 120/144Hz, it would be largely pointless. That said, it doesn't change the fact that it seems to be priced WAYYY too high. Give it a year and once Pascal/HBM2 is out, along with DP 1.3, this monitor will be an expensive relic. It's an expensive compromise simply to game at 21:9 when you can have 144hz 1440p at significantly less, and enjoy higher frame rates.


----------



## ozzy1925

does the 980 sli set up enough for this monitor even 75 or 100hz?


----------



## atomicus

Interesting... and inevitable I suppose... surely must be limited to 75Hz like the G-Sync version though?

http://www.maximumpc.com/acer-flaunts-34-inch-curved-qhd-monitor-with-amd-freesync/?hootPostID=cb86fd1a417fee6f252c688922f64c22


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> does the 980 sli set up enough for this monitor even 75 or 100hz?


Yeah should be fine. I mean you probably won't be playing new games at ultra but high settings should be fine. It's about 2.4x more pixels than 1080p and 1.77x more than 1440p so you should be able to do rough estimates of your FPS compared to what you're playing on now.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> does the 980 sli set up enough for this monitor even 75 or 100hz?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*


as i see it barely stays at 60 fps but will the gsync help ?


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> as i see it barely stays at 60 fps but will the gsync help ?


That monitor is just 60Hz so probably capped/vsync (I couldn't find any moment it was above 61fps) and that's also a new game running ultra. G-sync won't help with the fps it just gives you less stutter/tearing.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> as i see it barely stays at 60 fps but will the gsync help ?


Keep in mind that he runs it at ultra, gsync if it's in the range hz wise of those fps it will make it more smoother for sure as you won't have tearing / stuttering.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> That monitor is just 60Hz so probably capped/vsync (I couldn't find any moment it was above 61fps) and that's also a new game running ultra. G-sync won't help with the fps it just gives you less stutter/tearing.


Vsync does impact the fps somewhat but it's more about the lows you get, his lows are not abnormal for that resolution on such settings, dropping settings to high will be required to get a stable 75 fps and probably some more trade offs like medium shadow / hairworks disabled.

3440x1440 resolution is pretty darn demanding, and it's the reason personally why i'm not interested in such screen yet because of gpu costs.


----------



## -terabyte-

That video is also for 980 SLI and not 980 Ti SLI, which is quite a bit more powerful.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> I just don't get this curved fad. Logically -
> 
> 10 people in a line that are lined up straight across, no one further back, no one further forward
> 
> 10 people in a line that are lined up but the middle, say 4 off them, then the others start to curve backwards
> 
> 10 people in a line that are lined up but the middle, say 4 off them, then the others start to curve inwards - this is the only lineup that make sense for the situ of the curved screen
> 
> Am I missing something ?


To answer this as a user of three such screens lately (LG, Dell, Samsung) and flats: curvature actually fixes irrealistic and very bad effect of a flat panel at that width - a flat one is visually convex. Curved one looks perfectly natural.


----------



## Mawrtin

Tftcentral has their review up http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xr341ck.htm


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> Tftcentral has their review up http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xr341ck.htm


Quote:


> *FreeSync included, without stopping the overdrive circuit from working*


^ This made me LOL, listed on the pros for the monitor.

Patiently waiting for the G-sync version review...









At least we know the input lag and pixel response portion of the review will carry over, so that's good news.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> Tftcentral has their review up http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xr341ck.htm


thank you for sharing!


----------



## Adelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> Tftcentral has their review up http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xr341ck.htm


So based on the fact it has the same screen as the dell u3415w and people have overclocked the dell to 75Hz, the only benefit to waiting is G-sync/freesync? I wonder if Asus will source the same screen for their upcoming 1440p 21:9..


----------



## darkangelism

waiting on the g-sync version but the price will be so high compared to a non gsync that I could buy a video card that could push the resolution without gsync


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adelitas*
> 
> I wonder if Asus will source the same screen for their upcoming 1440p 21:9..


No need to wonder, it's as damn near a cast iron certainty as you can get that it will. No 1440p 21:9 panel has yet been developed at a higher refresh rate... at least not outside of some top secret lab anyway. For such a panel to even work we will need Display Port 1.3, both on the monitor and the GPU... so even if Asus DID pull a rabbit out a hat and release a faster refresh monitor with DP 1.3 (which they won't), you'd have nothing to plug it in to. Such monitors (and GPUs required to use them) are a year or so away.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> No need to wonder, it's as damn near a cast iron certainty as you can get that it will. No 1440p 21:9 panel has yet been developed at a higher refresh rate... at least not outside of some top secret lab anyway. For such a panel to even work we will need Display Port 1.3, both on the monitor and the GPU... so even if Asus DID pull a rabbit out a hat and release a faster refresh monitor with DP 1.3 (which they won't), you'd have nothing to plug it in to. Such monitors (and GPUs required to use them) are a year or so away.


I agree; Acer, Dell, LG use it now and most likely ASUS will also use it.


----------



## ozzy1925

I tought acer makes their own panels


----------



## -terabyte-

Time to read that review


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> I tought acer makes their own panels


Nope, they use AU Optronics as many other manufacturers do... certainly when it comes to these kinds of monitors anyway, not sure about their entire range.


----------



## Adelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkangelism*
> 
> waiting on the g-sync version but the price will be so high compared to a non gsync that I could buy a video card that could push the resolution without gsync


My thoughts exactly. The $300+ I'd save going with the aforementioned dell would easily bump me up to a GPU class that would push enough FPS to match the 60 (or 75Hz O/Ced). Maybe there's more to G-sync than that, but I'm not sold just yet


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adelitas*
> 
> My thoughts exactly. The $300+ I'd save going with the aforementioned dell would easily bump me up to a GPU class that would push enough FPS to match the 60 (or 75Hz O/Ced). Maybe there's more to G-sync than that, but I'm not sold just yet


From a review of this display:

"G-sync model is also planned in the near future, the XR341CKA. It is largely the same screen, but will feature a G-sync module instead of AMD FreeSync being supported. Specs and features have yet to be finalised, but from what we know at the moment It will offer more limited connectivity with only DisplayPort and HDMI 1.4 expected. The Picture in Picture, Picture by Picture and Daisy Changing options will not be available. *However it will feature an ULMB strobe backlight (Ultra Low Motion Blur) mode as part of the G-sync module for blur reduction benefits."*

This is what makes Gsync superior imo.


----------



## darkangelism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adelitas*
> 
> My thoughts exactly. The $300+ I'd save going with the aforementioned dell would easily bump me up to a GPU class that would push enough FPS to match the 60 (or 75Hz O/Ced). Maybe there's more to G-sync than that, but I'm not sold just yet


amazon has the Dell one for $809 today, so it is closer to a $500 difference. That allows me to SLI my 970 or switch to a 980Ti.


----------



## skypine27

The review is sounding really good. I'm coming from a curved 34" LG 34UC97 which isn't referenced in their reviews, though the identical flat screen LG 34um95 (response time and lag wise), is.

This thing seems to be really good in the lag department especially.

Looking forward to getting the g-sync model. I'm not going to wait for the review.

For those guys who think the 200 dollars more (an educated guess) the g-sync version will cost will allow them to buy the free sync model + a decent amd card...

Come on man. You aren't getting a 200 dollar card that will game at 3440 x 1440 at 75 hz (remember your goal is to push 75 fps, not 60, with this thing). You need AMDs equal to the 980/980 Ti to get 75 fps on modern games at high settings at 3440'x 1440. You'd have to get the new Fury. And that's a bit more than 200 bucks....


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> I tought acer makes their own panels
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they use AU Optronics as many other manufacturers do... certainly when it comes to these kinds of monitors anyway, not sure about their entire range.
Click to expand...

In this case, they used a panel from LG.

And when they use panels from AUO, it's not completely accurate to say they're not making them because AUO was co-founded by Acer, after all.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> That monitor is just 60Hz so probably capped/vsync (I couldn't find any moment it was above 61fps) and that's also a new game running ultra. G-sync won't help with the fps it just gives you less stutter/tearing.


This game is locked to 60fps... so you won't see above...


----------



## Adelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkangelism*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Adelitas*
> 
> My thoughts exactly. The $300+ I'd save going with the aforementioned dell would easily bump me up to a GPU class that would push enough FPS to match the 60 (or 75Hz O/Ced). Maybe there's more to G-sync than that, but I'm not sold just yet
> 
> 
> 
> amazon has the Dell one for $809 today, so it is closer to a $500 difference. That allows me to SLI my 970 or switch to a 980Ti.
Click to expand...

Ohhh man, i pulled the trigger. It's hard to beat that


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> This game is locked to 60fps... so you won't see above...


It's not. You can drag the fps cap slider to the left to get unlimited but it might have been capped in the video.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Nope, they use AU Optronics as many other manufacturers do... certainly when it comes to these kinds of monitors anyway, not sure about their entire range.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> In this case, they used a panel from LG.
> 
> And when they use panels from AUO, it's not completely accurate to say they're not making them because AUO was co-founded by Acer, after all.


Both BenQ and Acer co-founded AUO


----------



## darkangelism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adelitas*
> 
> Ohhh man, i pulled the trigger. It's hard to beat that


I almost did, but I decided to wait for this still, my single 970 can't drive it, and I don't want to upgrade my video card until pascal cards get released, so just gonna stick with 1080p for another year.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> From a review of this display:
> 
> "G-sync model is also planned in the near future, the XR341CKA. It is largely the same screen, but will feature a G-sync module instead of AMD FreeSync being supported. Specs and features have yet to be finalised, but from what we know at the moment It will offer more limited connectivity with only DisplayPort and HDMI 1.4 expected. The Picture in Picture, Picture by Picture and Daisy Changing options will not be available. *However it will feature an ULMB strobe backlight (Ultra Low Motion Blur) mode as part of the G-sync module for blur reduction benefits."*
> 
> This is what makes Gsync superior imo.


That's not going to happen unless g-sync version is 100Hz screen.


----------



## skypine27

Why wouldn't ULMB work with a 75hz screen?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> That's not going to happen unless g-sync version is 100Hz screen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Why wouldn't ULMB work with a 75hz screen?


AFAIK, the minimum refresh rate required for ULMB is 85 Hz.


----------



## gtgtogo

I think Acer had another reason for renaming the gsync version.

The free sync version (xr341ck) is probably like the lg34uc97, and since freesync is open source, Acer decided to implement the 'certification' since it's free.

However the G-sync version (predator x34) gets its own gsync rev 2 scaler, plus they purposely put it under their predator (gaming) lineup while the freesync model is advertised as a run of the mill curved ultra wide that happens to integrate freesync since it doesn't cost anything as long as Acer implements a good enough scaler.

Maybe, and a big and hopeful maybe, the gsync rev 2 scaler can handle a higher refresh rate overclock to 100hz while their own scaler in the freesync model, can't. Will this be the first justification to pay the higher price for gsync? For me yes, and Acer might be doing this specifically for that reason as well.

Oh and moniters with freesync are not always gaming moniters because it is a free to implement spec while all gsync monitors are made for gamers because they require Nvidia own scaler, plus they cost more.

So 100hz might be in the gsync predator x34 and 75hz is the for the freesync xr341ck. All we can do now is hope.

Edit:

Oh and if Acer overclocks the x34 to 100hz they will get the added bonus of activating ULMB, another plus for Nvidia AND Acer.


----------



## atomicus

Well it's all speculation regards the G-Sync version at the moment, we know nothing for certain. I remember when we thought this screen was going to be 144Hz lol! The only thing we can say with any confidence is that this monitor is WAYYYYYYY overpriced.


----------



## skypine27

I don't see how its over priced. I paid approx 1200 USD for my 34" curved LG, 34uc97-p when it was first released.

This Acer is:

the same size
same res
25% faster refresh rate (assuming the g-sync version is 75hz too)
g-sync capable.

I don't see why people are shocked its 1200 + USD?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I don't see how its over priced. I paid approx 1200 USD for my 34" curved LG, 34uc97-p when it was first released.
> 
> This Acer is:
> 
> the same size
> same res
> 25% faster refresh rate (assuming the g-sync version is 75hz too)
> g-sync capable.
> 
> I don't see why people are shocked its 1200 + USD?


Yep, it's a very niche product for high end gamers with a lot already invested in their video card(s). I would have been very surprised if it was priced under $1000.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yep, it's a very niche product for high end gamers with a lot already invested in their video card(s). I would have been very surprised if it was priced under $1000.


100%.

That's what people need to understand about these things, they are niche products. Calling this coming Acer overpriced is like calling the Titan X over priced: No, it's not. It's simply not aimed at Average Joe consumer. It's aimed at the guy who _wants_ to spend 1000+ on a card thats only slightly faster than a 980 Ti for 600. The same guy is also probably running a $1000 dollar intel CPU in his PC as well.

Same thing with this monitor. Acer is not trying to sell truck loads of them.

I just hope its as good as that freesync version reviewed TFT was. Over priced, I'd say its no. But its gaming performance is a big unknown at this point.


----------



## smushroomed

I was pretty dead set on getting a gsync ultra wide for my 980ti sli, but the almost 500 dollar difference (800 vs an estimated 1300) will make me skip this set of upgrades. I still have my ROG swift. VR is right around the corner anyway


----------



## go4life

Do we know when the G-sync model will be out?


----------



## atomicus

It's niche because it's expensive lol! You can buy a more advanced, better performing, smoother experience in the Acer XB270HU IPS 144Hz G-Sync (and the upcoming Asus PG297Q which will most likely be out at the same time as the G-Sync X34)... and this is technically superior in every way bar one... it's not 21:9. That is the ONLY feature this monitor has in its favour, and you are paying through the nose for it. If you think any different, you are wrong. However, it's largely irrelevant as if you're happy to pay any price because you simply must have the latest most expensive tech on the market, go for it... but that doesn't make it good value, certainly not in terms of the performance.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's niche because it's expensive lol! You can buy a more advanced, better performing, smoother experience in the Acer XB270HU IPS 144Hz G-Sync (and the upcoming Asus PG297Q which will most likely be out at the same time as the G-Sync X34)... and this is technically superior in every way bar one... it's not 21:9. That is the ONLY feature this monitor has in its favour, and you are paying through the nose for it. If you think any different, you are wrong. However, it's largely irrelevant as if you're happy to pay any price because you simply must have the latest most expensive tech on the market, go for it... but that doesn't make it good value, certainly not in terms of the performance.


Yeah that's another way to look at it. Its a niche because it's expensive.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's niche because it's expensive lol! You can buy a more advanced, better performing, smoother experience in the Acer XB270HU IPS 144Hz G-Sync (and the upcoming Asus PG297Q which will most likely be out at the same time as the G-Sync X34)... and this is technically superior in every way bar one... it's not 21:9. That is the ONLY feature this monitor has in its favour, and you are paying through the nose for it. If you think any different, you are wrong. However, it's largely irrelevant as if you're happy to pay any price because you simply must have the latest most expensive tech on the market, go for it... but that doesn't make it good value, certainly not in terms of the performance.


While I agree with you that the XB270HU is superior when it comes to gaming performance, I simply cant step down to 27" after using my 34" curved LG for so long. And its only 60 hz. I tried 27" 144hz "regular" 1440p, I lasted 3 days and sold it on ebay. 34" was SO much more WOW when looking at games like Far Cry 4, modded Fallout New Vegas, WarGame Red Dragon, Guild Wars 2, Warthunder, etc. There was on arguing the speed of 144hz vs 60hz was really desirable, but I was willing to sacrifice that for the sheer real estate available in 34" 21:9

Now, if I had never tried 34", then I know I would have been in love with the XB270HU. But once you go 34, you simply aint going to be able to go back down to 27" You are either staying 34 / 21:9 or you are going up to 40" 4K.

But yeah, I don't see a lot of people coughing up 1200+ bucks for this upcoming thing. Just us guys who are already hooked by 34" 21:9.

Playing thru the Witcher 3 on the LG right now, and man it looks great.


----------



## atomicus

As long as people realise this is simply an overlocked panel (by a measly 15Hz), the same as the one used in the Dell and LG monitors, with a G-Sync module slapped on. Also, if it's without the multitude of glow and bleed problems that plagued those screens I will be amazed, so be prepared for that.

The niche point is also flawed when you consider that your 'niche guy' probably does have, as you say, a $1000 CPU and a 980Ti or Titan X, probably several of them in fact... in which case if this monitor ends up being 75Hz (100Hz would be slightly better but that doesn't seem likely given the Freesync is 75Hz)... then the rest of his set-up is wasted on it, as that will be capable of pulling more than 75fps in most games. This monitor is actually better suited to someone with a more average set-up who will benefit from G-Sync at the lower frame rate, because that's all their system can manage at this resolution. Someone with an uber killer PC will feel this monitor is simply not at the same level as the rest of their high end gear.

Monitor tech is stalled until DP 1.3 becomes available on monitors and GPUs... until that day you have to make a choice... ultimate smoothness and high frame rates with a 16:9 144Hz IPS... or a noticeable hit on both of those qualities, but greater immersion with more expensive 21:9 screen. The choice is yours, but facts are facts.


----------



## Thetbrett

an niche product will only be a limited production. The companies know this and hence the price is high. i have been wavering on these 34" curved gsync. One day I'm yeah, next day no. Today I'm a yeah..


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> As long as people realise this is simply an overlocked panel (by a measly 15Hz),


15 Hz more sounds small, but when comparing 75 Hz to 60 Hz, you're seeing 25% more frames per second, which really isn't that measly.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 15 Hz more sounds small, but when comparing 75 Hz to 60 Hz, you're seeing 25% more frames per second, which really isn't that measly.


A percentage is meaningless in and of itself... 25% can be nothing, or it can be a lot, it's all relative. In this case, in real terms, it's only 15fps, which isn't much... probably not that noticeable. The G-Sync will make a far bigger difference than the FPS increase, that's for sure. And in this regard, you can get far better performance for less money in other monitors. As I said, the only area this monitor wins out is in immersion with the 21:9 aspect... if that's the most important thing for you and makes it worth the high price tag, go for it, I'm sure it'll be worth every penny. Providing it's free from BLB and glow.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> A percentage is meaningless in and of itself... 25% can be nothing, or it can be a lot, it's all relative. In this case, in real terms, it's only 15fps, which isn't much... probably not that noticeable. The G-Sync will make a far bigger difference than the FPS increase, that's for sure. And in this regard, you can get far better performance for less money in other monitors. As I said, the only area this monitor wins out is in immersion with the 21:9 aspect... if that's the most important thing for you and makes it worth the high price tag, go for it, I'm sure it'll be worth every penny. Providing it's free from BLB and glow.


The increase from 60 to 75 hz is huge for me. I can't see much above 75-80fps, but I can tell the difference between 60 and 70 hz every time.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtgtogo*
> 
> I think Acer had another reason for renaming the gsync version.
> 
> The free sync version (xr341ck) is probably like the lg34uc97, and since freesync is open source, Acer decided to implement the 'certification' since it's free.
> 
> However the G-sync version (predator x34) gets its own gsync rev 2 scaler, plus they purposely put it under their predator (gaming) lineup while the freesync model is advertised as a run of the mill curved ultra wide that happens to integrate freesync since it doesn't cost anything as long as Acer implements a good enough scaler.
> 
> Maybe, and a big and hopeful maybe, the gsync rev 2 scaler can handle a higher refresh rate overclock to 100hz while their own scaler in the freesync model, can't. Will this be the first justification to pay the higher price for gsync? For me yes, and Acer might be doing this specifically for that reason as well.
> 
> Oh and moniters with freesync are not always gaming moniters because it is a free to implement spec while all gsync monitors are made for gamers because they require Nvidia own scaler, plus they cost more.
> 
> So 100hz might be in the gsync predator x34 and 75hz is the for the freesync xr341ck. All we can do now is hope.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> *Oh and if Acer overclocks the x34 to 100hz they will get the added bonus of activating ULMB, another plus for Nvidia AND Acer.*


TFT confirmed in their review of the FreeSync version that the upcoming G-sync one will feature ULMB so it should be pretty safe to assume it will be 100 Hz. The minimum refresh rate I have seen around for ULMB is 85 Hz and the FreeSync version is only 75 Hz anyway. Most likely they choose the best panel for G-sync and the ones that overclock lower (from 60 Hz) are being used in the FreeSync version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Do we know when the G-sync model will be out?


Should be August for Europe and September for US.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> As long as people realise this is simply an overlocked panel (by a measly 15Hz), the same as the one used in the Dell and LG monitors, with a G-Sync module slapped on. Also, if it's without the multitude of glow and bleed problems that plagued those screens I will be amazed, so be prepared for that.
> 
> The niche point is also flawed when you consider that your 'niche guy' probably does have, as you say, a $1000 CPU and a 980Ti or Titan X, probably several of them in fact... in which case if this monitor ends up being 75Hz (100Hz would be slightly better but that doesn't seem likely given the Freesync is 75Hz)... then the rest of his set-up is wasted on it, as that will be capable of pulling more than 75fps in most games. This monitor is actually better suited to someone with a more average set-up who will benefit from G-Sync at the lower frame rate, because that's all their system can manage at this resolution. Someone with an uber killer PC will feel this monitor is simply not at the same level as the rest of their high end gear.
> 
> *Monitor tech is stalled until DP 1.3 becomes available on monitors and GPUs... until that day you have to make a choice... ultimate smoothness and high frame rates with a 16:9 144Hz IPS... or a noticeable hit on both of those qualities, but greater immersion with more expensive 21:9 screen. The choice is yours, but facts are facts.*


The problem right now is not DP imo but the fact that the panel technology isn't there yet. Or it would be better to say it is a combination of both factors: DP 1.3 & panel technology.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> TFT confirmed in their review of the FreeSync version that the upcoming G-sync one will feature ULMB so it should be pretty safe to assume it will be 100 Hz. The minimum refresh rate I have seen around for ULMB is 85 Hz and the FreeSync version is only 75 Hz anyway. Most likely they choose the best panel for G-sync and the ones that overclock lower (from 60 Hz) are being used in the FreeSync version.
> 
> Should be August for Europe and September for US.
> 
> The problem right now is not DP imo but the fact that the panel technology isn't there yet. Or it would be better to say it is a combination of both factors: DP 1.3 & panel technology.


I agree it's both factors, DP 1.3 and panel tech... one can't move forwards without the other of course. They must be working on stuff in a secret lab somewhere though, given DP 1.3 was locked down last September. Hopefully it's a good thing that they have the time to develop something amazing, as it will necessitate the next gen of GPU's with 1.3 connections before we can even run a 3440x1440 screen at high frame rates @ 120/144Hz, which is a year or so away.

As for the XR341CKA (G-Sync version), I am treating this 100Hz rumour as nothing more than that. There was a time when this screen was rumoured to be 144Hz, and that just perpetuated without any confirmation from Acer for months. So we shall see. I am sceptical this panel can be clocked so high, but I'll be glad if I'm wrong. The only reason people are even saying it's going to be 100Hz is because it will 'apparently' have ULMB (which hasn't been confirmed by Acer), and then assuming from that it will automatically be 100Hz. Plus that one guy at Computex mentioning it. It will certainly make this monitor more interesting if it is 100Hz, but I'm waiting on official confirmation.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

we need more 1440p 21:9 IPS G(Free)Sync monitors. Are there any FreeSync in that format btw?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> we need more 1440p 21:9 IPS G(Free)Sync monitors. Are there any FreeSync in that format btw?


Only one, the XR341CK, which is limited to 75Hz, available very soon. The XR341CKA is the G-Sync version (yet to be released).


----------



## Ha-Nocri

yeah, just found it. If it was 90Hz it would be just fine for me.


----------



## Tivan

I'll buy the first 90hz+Blur reduction ultrawide someone puts out, personally. (for 500 and under.)


----------



## Ha-Nocri

yes, it will be too expensive. ASUS ​MG279Q is the best bet for me atm.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> yeah, just found it. If it was 90Hz it would be just fine for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> yes, it will be too expensive. ASUS MG279Q is the best bet for me atm.


Refresh rates under 144 Hz introduce input lag not directly related to response time compensation. Freesync on the MG279Q, therefore, will have more input lag than expected. Take this into consideration before buying it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The problem right now is not DP imo but the fact that the panel technology isn't there yet.


Unless there's something inherent to AHVA that absolutely makes it impossible to be bent in the same way an IPS panel can (which i highly doubt), it's just connectivity and/or the lack of a manufacture process at AUO for curved AHVA panels making 3440x1440 100-ish Hz unfeasible right now. The panel tech is very much there.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Refresh rates under 144 Hz introduce input lag not directly related to response time compensation. Freesync on the MG279Q, therefore, will have more input lag than expected. Take this into consideration before buying it.


I know. It's 2 frames lag, not that bad. It's average. Don't think I'd notice it


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tivan*
> 
> I'll buy the first 90hz+Blur reduction ultrawide someone puts out, personally. *(for 500 and under.)*


You're going to be waiting a LONG time.


----------



## tconroy135

Also
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You're going to be waiting a LONG time.


That's not really a bad thing considering gonna be Pascal or Volta before you can get Ultra settings on this type of screen.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You're going to be waiting a LONG time.


Actually it is possible with todays tech, all it comes down to is: Are panel makers going to do it? I think we will see it within a year.
With DP 1.3 ready and next gen GPU's most likely supporting it, it allows 4K to go above 60hz to.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Actually it is possible with todays tech, all it comes down to is: Are panel makers going to do it? I think we will see it within a year.
> With DP 1.3 ready and next gen GPU's most likely supporting it, it allows 4K to go above 60hz to.


The "long time" bit was probably in reference to the (for $500 and under) part.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> The "long time" bit was probably in reference to the (for $500 and under) part.


Yep it was. We won't see curved G-Sync 34" 1440p gaming monitors at that price for some time, if ever. The Swift is still expensive even now.


----------



## burticus

Nice and sexy. Going to be pricey I'm sure.

Was that some kind of tattoo on they guys face?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> The "long time" bit was probably in reference to the (for $500 and under) part.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yep it was. We won't see curved G-Sync 34" 1440p gaming monitors at that price for some time, if ever. The Swift is still expensive even now.


Fair enough, in that scenario you will indeed wait for a long time.

The Swift almost costs as much as the Acer 144hz IPS here in Norway, funny how they can price a TN panel that high when the competition wipes the floor with them.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> The Swift almost costs as much as the Acer 144hz IPS here in Norway, funny how they can price a TN panel that high when the competition wipes the floor with them.


They should just drop the price on the existing Swift inventory now. I'm sure once they release the newer IPS model, no one will buy the old one.


----------



## -terabyte-

Looks like they changed the monitor name to simply Predator X34 instead of XR341CKA:

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/622008248342855680


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Looks like they changed the monitor name to simply Predator X34 instead of XR341CKA:
> 
> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/622008248342855680


I think this was already known like a few months ago? Gsync model is called x34 and has that Predator logo instead of acer.

Edit; http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/158104


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> I think this was already known like a few months ago? Gsync model is called x34 and has that Predator logo instead of acer.
> 
> Edit; http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/158104


I missed that press release, thanks for the link


----------



## airbornesf

More claims of 100hz for the G-Sync version
Quote:


> 75Hz (100Hz with G-SYNC)


I'm still not certain but at least there's hope


----------



## metalliax

It looks to me like the G-Sync version is also capped at 75Hz. You can see a response to a question on the amazon.com listing here: http://www.amazon.com/forum/-/Tx2XXHJFH2EHKLN/ref=ask_dp_dpmw_al_hza?asin=B0111MRT90.

I just ordered my FreeSync version today - I should have it by Monday and will post my comments upon using it.

Edit: I may be wrong because the acer team answers another question alluding to 100Hz: http://www.amazon.com/forum/-/TxLZTC3IFMRRP3/ref=ask_dp_dpmw_al_hza?asin=B0111MRT90


----------



## Owhora

Quote:


> Edit: I may be wrong because the acer team answers another question alluding to 100Hz: http://www.amazon.com/forum/-/TxLZTC3IFMRRP3/ref=ask_dp_dpmw_al_hza?asin=B0111MRT90


Now, I am interested.


----------



## atomicus

Well that's peculiar... 2 contradicting answers there, and the second one that states "G-Sync on the X34 is overclocked and the refresh rate can be pushed to 100 Hz" doesn't make much sense to me... can G-Sync be "overclocked"? I've not heard of that before. And how do you "push" the refresh rate exactly? Either the monitor is rated at 100Hz or it's not, simple as that. If not, then it may end up being panel dependent whether it lets you get this high... as I've always been suspicious about with this panel, it's essentially an overclocked 60Hz panel (same one as used in the LG/Dell/AOC monitors), so to get an extra 40Hz out of it would be MIGHTY impressive indeed. We shall see I suppose...


----------



## Sir Joseph Dirt

At this point I would say expect the monitor to be 75hz until we see an actual hands on review that tells us that it's 100hz (or anything higher than 75hz).

Two contradicting answers from some people at ACER on an amazon forum post isn't something that I would take seriously.

Again, hoping for the best but expecting the worst.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> so to get an extra 40Hz out of it would be MIGHTY impressive indeed. We shall see I suppose...


It's not that impressive, though. Even the Freesync version has response times that are considered good enough for 100 Hz. I understand Acer could have been paid to segment them accordingly, but a difference of 25 Hz between the two is a lot. Smells fishy.


----------



## -terabyte-

The ones that overclock less are used in the FreeSync version and the ones who do better are kept for the G-Sync version imo. Makes some sense, that way they can also charge more for the G-sync version.


----------



## rick19011

I pre-ordered this can't wait to get it!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Joseph Dirt*
> 
> At this point I would say expect the monitor to be 75hz until we see an actual hands on review that tells us that it's 100hz (or anything higher than 75hz).
> 
> Two contradicting answers from some people at ACER on an amazon forum post isn't something that I would take seriously.
> 
> Again, hoping for the best but expecting the worst.


Yes, that doesn't make sense. You can't "over-clock" G-Sync and are relegated to whatever the monitor is set at internally. Unless the Acer person meant that they "overclocked" the G-sync module and up to 100 Hz select-able. May as well just say it can do 100 Hz at that point.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, that doesn't make sense. You can't "over-clock" G-Sync and are relegated to whatever the monitor is set at internally. Unless the Acer person meant that they "overclocked" the G-sync module and up to 100 Hz select-able. May as well just say it can do 100 Hz at that point.


Hopefully it's puffery that indicates an intent to make the X34 100hz. I don't care if they say it's powered by unicorn hearts as long as they release it at 100hz.

I know this is slightly off topic, but do you think it will be possible to remove the AG coating on this monitor?


----------



## Uraniumz

If it is 100hz with ULMB,.....INSTA-BUY









It is really the only thing worth switching to from my 5760x1080 144hz setup. Real estate, high refresh rate, and I will have my strobing back!!!!


----------



## metalliax

My shipment was supposed to arrive on Monday, but now it is coming tomorrow. Thanks UPS! Unfortunately (but fortunately) I don't get back from Hawaii until Saturday night. I hope to provide some details about my new monitor late Saturday or early Sunday for you all. I'll try to do a mini comparison to my Dell U3011. The Acer *should* be night and day better for gaming, although I wouldn't say I am the best judge of quality with my moderate gaming lifestyle (1-5 hours/week).


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> If it is 100hz with ULMB,.....INSTA-BUY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is really the only thing worth switching to from my 5760x1080 144hz setup. Real estate, high refresh rate, and I will have my strobing back!!!!


I've missed it, but, do we know release date of the G-Sync model and model name? As I see, both models feature an identical name...


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I've missed it, but, do we know release date of the G-Sync model and model name? As I see, both models feature an identical name...


ALMOST the same... the G-Sync is the XR341CK. Freesync version is XR341CKA. I think they've actually shortened the G-Sync to simply XR34 now though actually, so that does help somewhat. Release is September, so I heard.


----------



## HardwareSorz

The freesync version is in stock in danish stores now.

Might buy it... if it has overclock potential, but i am waiting for reviews.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareSorz*
> 
> The freesync version is in stock in danish stores now.
> 
> Might buy it... if it has overclock potential, but i am waiting for reviews.


There is a review of Freesync version on TFT Central. You won't find a more comprehensive one than that. It's already an overclocked panel (same 60Hz one used in Dell/LG curved monitors), so you are highly unlikely to get any more from it.


----------



## HardwareSorz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> There is a review of Freesync version on TFT Central. You won't find a more comprehensive one than that. It's already an overclocked panel (same 60Hz one used in Dell/LG curved monitors), so you are highly unlikely to get any more from it.


In that case, it seems like the monitor has been overhyped -_-.


----------



## Devnant

According to 144hzmonitors it will have an overclocked 100 hertz refresh rate:

http://www.144hzmonitors.com/monitors/acer-x34-xr341cka-has-a-g-sync-range-of-23-100hz/

I wonder if it will frame skip at 100 hertz. I´m a bit skeptical. Gonna wait for reviews.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> ALMOST the same... the G-Sync is the XR341CK. Freesync version is XR341CKA. I think they've actually shortened the G-Sync to simply XR34 now though actually, so that does help somewhat. Release is September, so I heard.


September for US, it should be out in August for Europe. Can't wait for reviews, the freesync version looks good but I'm waiting to see if the g-sync one is 100 Hz. Also the freesync version has some issues with nvidia cards.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> According to 144hzmonitors it will have an overclocked 100 hertz refresh rate:
> 
> http://www.144hzmonitors.com/monitors/acer-x34-xr341cka-has-a-g-sync-range-of-23-100hz/
> 
> I wonder if it will frame skip at 100 hertz. I´m a bit skeptical. Gonna wait for reviews.


I can't imagine they'd release a frame skipping monitor at these prices, but who knows?









I will definitely wait for at least the TFT Central review if nothing else.


----------



## go4life

Can't they just confirm if it's 100hz or not yet?! Jesus how hard can it be...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Can't they just confirm if it's 100hz or not yet?! Jesus how hard can it be...


ASUS has announced a competing model. Could be why they're so mum about it.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> According to 144hzmonitors it will have an overclocked 100 hertz refresh rate:
> 
> http://www.144hzmonitors.com/monitors/acer-x34-xr341cka-has-a-g-sync-range-of-23-100hz/
> 
> I wonder if it will frame skip at 100 hertz. I´m a bit skeptical. Gonna wait for reviews.


That article is just quoting the Amazon Acer rep blurb. I don't really trust any rep that says "so it appears".


----------



## bigjdubb

The 100hz might come with stipulations/tradeoffs. Maybe not all of the features are available if you chose to run at 100hz, which would be difficult to explain and bad for marketing purposes. Could be the reason for not stating it clearly.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> ASUS has announced a competing model. Could be why they're so mum about it.


But it would be funny for an April first type joke where it comes with a slurpee machine and a coffee brewer, can run both at the same time as the monitor, is all on one plug, and magically only uses 300 watts of power total. Would be neat to see Asus try and top that sillyness.


----------



## metalliax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metalliax*
> 
> My shipment was supposed to arrive on Monday, but now it is coming tomorrow. Thanks UPS! Unfortunately (but fortunately) I don't get back from Hawaii until Saturday night. I hope to provide some details about my new monitor late Saturday or early Sunday for you all. I'll try to do a mini comparison to my Dell U3011. The Acer *should* be night and day better for gaming, although I wouldn't say I am the best judge of quality with my moderate gaming lifestyle (1-5 hours/week).


I got home late last night and setup my new monitor early this morning. So far I am adjusting to the curve a a bit, however I am quite pleased with the panel so far. It took me about 30 minutes to configure the monitor settings to my liking.

First and foremost, there aren't any dead/stuck pixels which is what I generally worry about most when getting a new monitor. Second, Freesync is really nice - this is my first time seeing a Freesync display and it definitely works. I launched GTA5 and it looked amazing in ultrawide and even though I only get 40-60 fps on my 290x, there is no tearing and the gameplay feels very smooth. I tried a couple of other games (Diablo 3, Dota2, LoL, Crisis 3, Battlefield 4) and noticed that ultrawide worked for all but Dota 2, which doesn't support HUD scaling correctly.

I didn't buy this screen for gaming, as I generally don't have a lot of free time. I did buy this for productivity apps (ssh terminals, excel, sublimetext, etc) and it finally allows me to drop my second screen. I've always wanted to only have 1 display on my desk, and I think this should allow me to get away with it.

Overall, from brief experience so far, I hope ultrawide becomes more mainstream, as I really like the immersive feel when gaming plus the productivity benefits it allows. I'm looking to keep this monitor until they make a 2160p ultrawide (6720x2160) so here's to it it lasting a few years.

If anyone has any questions or wants me to test anything, let me know.

Oh and also to answer a question about the screen refresh rate, I definitely see it dropping to 30 and maxing at 75. I don't think it goes outside this range.


----------



## copperhound

Do you notice the whining sound at lower brightness levels mentioned in the tftcentral review?


----------



## metalliax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copperhound*
> 
> Do you notice the whining sound at lower brightness levels mentioned in the tftcentral review?


I was actually about to mention that in my previous post. At the calibrated brightness level of 28 that tftcentral recommended, there is a noise that almost sounds like a dull fan whirring. I turned my brightness up to 60 and it completely went away. Then after a few hours, I dropped it down to 50 and I don't hear it. I just set it to 28 right now and I am not hearing it. Maybe it has to do with the panel needing to heat up? I'll see if it completely goes away after a few days, but overall it doesn't bug me and I don't mind keeping the panel around 50 brightness.


----------



## amstech

This Acer Predator monitor is so sexy!


----------



## nero626

How much of a difference will the gsync version bring vs the freesync version if i have a gtx 980 ti? at such refreshrate ~75hz is it significant to have gsync than nothing at all?

just not too sure if the gsync is worth the extra $300 if it does come out... could've spent those money on an amd card + electric bills


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nero626*
> 
> How much of a difference will the gsync version bring vs the freesync version if i have a gtx 980 ti? at such refreshrate ~75hz is it significant to have gsync than nothing at all?
> 
> just not too sure if the gsync is worth the extra $300 if it does come out... could've spent those money on an amd card + electric bills


LOL, yeah, makes sense.







-- To be honest, since even at 144Hz Swift I tend to intentionally reduce details to get 144Hz, I don't see really any need for G-Sync worth $300. G-Sync helps with fluctuating framerate (worse than low FPS) and tearing when FPS is too hight, but $300...? No thx.


----------



## x3sphere

If it's only 75 Hz I'll be sticking with my LG UM95. 100 Hz, however, would be worth the hassle of selling and spending ~$300 extra.


----------



## duox

Is it September yet.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Is it September yet.


Bad news, it's still July. And before September, there will be an announcement of a coming gaming 144 Hz G-Sync Curved 35'' inch IPS screen without IPS glow. It will first say available January 2016, to tickle you a bit. Then when you decided to skip the X34 and wait for it, there will reports saying it's delayed to July 2016.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Bad news, it's still July. And before September, there will be an announcement of a coming gaming 144 Hz G-Sync Curved 35'' inch IPS screen without IPS glow. It will first say available January 2016, to tickle you a bit. Then when you decided to skip the X34 and wait for it, there will reports saying it's delayed to July 2016.


Real availability will not happen before actual Christmass season anyway. D:


----------



## Thetbrett

i think the delay is due to ACER and ASUS seeing if they can, in fact, get these screens to 100hz. The first to cave in will be the first to release, Oh, and, spare me your mumbo jumbo about IPS not being capable. If there is market share to happen, they will try to do it. Remember when AMD was competitive?..we have a new sortie..fight..fight..fight..


----------



## toncij

There is a word out that it is impossible to do more than 75Hz, but yes - nobody stops them from using dual DP cables, like they do for 5K.


----------



## Jesse36m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> There is a word out that it is impossible to do more than 75Hz, but yes - nobody stops them from using dual DP cables, like they do for 5K.


Not every G-Sync capable gpu has two Displayport outputs, thus limiting the potential buyers.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse36m3*
> 
> Not every G-Sync capable gpu has two Displayport outputs, thus limiting the potential buyers.


Even less people have GPUs capable of 60 let alone 144 FPS in most games.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> There is a word out that it is impossible to do more than 75Hz, but yes - nobody stops them from using dual DP cables, like they do for 5K.


Where did you read about "impossible to do more than 75Hz"?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> i think the delay is due to ACER and ASUS seeing if they can, in fact, get these screens to 100hz. The first to cave in will be the first to release, Oh, and, spare me your mumbo jumbo about IPS not being capable.


It's not that IPS isn't capable... we have 144Hz IPS panels after all... it's more THIS panel inparticular, which is the same 60Hz panel seen in the LG/Dell curved models released some time ago. It's NOT a brand new panel design, and for the Freesync version has been overclocked 15Hz to get it to 75Hz... which is impressive given how so many people failed trying to squeeze even a few extra Hz from these panels originally. Acer have obviously cherry picked the best panels, maybe improving the production process, as well as performing some extra technical trickery to ensure it runs at a constant 75Hz on the Freesync version. To get an extra 25Hz out them however, and hit 100Hz for the G-Sync model...? I am VERY sceptical. I would love it if it happens, but I don't actually know how it's possible with this PARTICULAR panel, for it to achieve GENUINE 100Hz performance. We shall see.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> i think the delay is due to ACER and ASUS seeing if they can, in fact, get these screens to 100hz. The first to cave in will be the first to release, Oh, and, spare me your mumbo jumbo about IPS not being capable. If there is market share to happen, they will try to do it. Remember when AMD was competitive?..we have a new sortie..fight..fight..fight..


Not really, Acer has already stated that the monitor will be available in Europe in August and September for US. Asus instead has said they are still researching/developing the monitor, I doubt we will see the Asus one before 2016.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's not that IPS isn't capable... we have 144Hz IPS panels after all... it's more THIS panel inparticular, which is the same 60Hz panel seen in the LG/Dell curved models released some time ago. It's NOT a brand new panel design, and for the Freesync version has been overclocked 15Hz to get it to 75Hz... which is impressive given how so many people failed trying to squeeze even a few extra Hz from these panels originally. Acer have obviously cherry picked the best panels, maybe improving the production process, as well as performing some extra technical trickery to ensure it runs at a constant 75Hz on the Freesync version. To get an extra 25Hz out them however, and hit 100Hz for the G-Sync model...? I am VERY sceptical. I would love it if it happens, but I don't actually know how it's possible with this PARTICULAR panel, for it to achieve GENUINE 100Hz performance. We shall see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Where did you read about "impossible to do more than 75Hz"?


It seems Atomicus replied to your question.









Anyway, I'm looking forward to a 144Hz IPS or VA curved 21:9 panel. Until DP 1.4a and 7K is out for the same thing but with quad the resolution for 200% scaling.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> It seems Atomicus replied to your question.


Yeah, a limitation with that particular panel apparently. I am not fully aware of how panel technology scales with resolution, but I guess they can use their proved XB270HU 144 Hz IPS panel instead? Granted, the resolution would be higher, but that's a pure problem of bandwidth right?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Granted, the resolution would be higher, but that's a pure problem of bandwidth right?


And circuitry. Voltage has to be delivered to each pixel.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Yeah, a limitation with that particular panel apparently. I am not fully aware of how panel technology scales with resolution, but I guess they can use their proved XB270HU 144 Hz IPS panel instead? Granted, the resolution would be higher, but that's a pure problem of bandwidth right?


Well, there is no 21:9 IPS 1440p panel currently in existence that is capable of more than 75Hz... and if they manage 100Hz, it will be the SAME panel, just pushed even further. As I say, I'll be impressed if they manage this. You are correct that it is bandwidth that prevents a panel going higher than 100Hz... theoretically 100Hz is achievable within the bandwith allowed by DP 1.2, so it's not the technology rather than this particular panel that I am sceptical of.

The XB270HU is 144Hz IPS of course, but being a lower resolution at 16:9, it falls within the bandwidth allowance of DP 1.2... unfortunately, a 21:9 1440p 144Hz panel is simply not possible until DP 1.3... at which point you'll need a new GPU with a matching DP 1.3 connection.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> a 21:9 1440p 144Hz panel is simply not possible until DP 1.3... at which point you'll need a new GPU with a matching DP 1.3 connection.


I've stated multiple times that this is not true.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Well, there is no 21:9 IPS 1440p panel currently in existence that is capable of more than 75Hz... and if they manage 100Hz, it will be the SAME panel, just pushed even further. As I say, I'll be impressed if they manage this. You are correct that it is bandwidth that prevents a panel going higher than 100Hz... theoretically 100Hz is achievable within the bandwith allowed by DP 1.2, so it's not the technology rather than this particular panel that I am sceptical of.
> 
> The XB270HU is 144Hz IPS of course, but being a lower resolution at 16:9, it falls within the bandwidth allowance of DP 1.2... unfortunately, a 21:9 1440p 144Hz panel is simply not possible until DP 1.3... at which point you'll need a new GPU with a matching DP 1.3 connection.


So the main problem is that they are not using the same panel (same panel, just physical size difference and more pixels) as in the XB270HU? They are using a somewhat "worse" IPS panel for this 21:9 monitor.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I've stated multiple times that this is not true.


Please explain? I've seen the math, and it would appear impossible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> So the main problem is that they are not using the same panel (same panel, just physical size difference and more pixels) as in the XB270HU? They are using a somewhat "worse" IPS panel for this 21:9 monitor.


No, it's a completely different panel. It's the same one as used in the LG/Dell curved monitors, just an overclocked version. The panel used in the XB270HU (and the upcoming Asus PG279Q) is a different one altogether.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Please explain? I've seen the math, and it would appear impossible.
> No, it's a completely different panel. It's the same one as used in the LG/Dell curved monitors, just an overclocked version. The panel used in the XB270HU (and the upcoming Asus PG279Q) is a different one altogether.


DP is simply not a showstopper. MST has been used for 4K and 5K so far. Unless there is another reason for such a panel not being made, there is nothing stopping them. My 5K screen works perfectly fine and it is a 5120x2880 10-bit panel of highest quality.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> DP is simply not a showstopper. MST has been used for 4K and 5K so far. Unless there is another reason for such a panel not being made, there is nothing stopping them. My 5K screen works perfectly fine and it is a 5120x2880 10-bit panel of highest quality.


We're talking about 144Hz here. You do understand the difference between that and a 60hz panel such as yours right? By that I mean the impact it has on bandwidth and therefore the limitations of DP 1.2 in that regard?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> We're talking about 144Hz here. You do understand the difference between that and a 60hz panel such as yours right? By that I mean the impact it has on bandwidth and therefore the limitations of DP 1.2 in that regard?


Based on my calculations, DP 1.2 should support 3440x1440 at no more than about 111 Hz.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Based on my calculations, DP 1.2 should support 3440x1440 at no more than about 111 Hz.


It's certainly in that ballpark. 144Hz won't happen until DP 1.3, that's just the way it is.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> We're talking about 144Hz here. You do understand the difference between that and a 60hz panel such as yours right? By that I mean the impact it has on bandwidth and therefore the limitations of DP 1.2 in that regard?


Not counting overdraw and transfer overhead...

[email protected]@60Hz requires = ~ 28Gbps
[email protected]@144Hz requires = ~ 23 Gbps

DP 1.2 supports up to 21.6Gbps (overhead free).

Since 5K @ 60 works fine with dual DP, I don't see why wouldn't a less demanding panel.

You have a better explanation?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Not counting overdraw and transfer overhead...
> 
> [email protected]@60Hz requires = ~ 28Gbps
> [email protected]@144Hz requires = ~ 23 Gbps
> 
> DP 1.2 supports up to 21.6Gbps (overhead free).
> 
> Since 5K @ 60 works fine with dual DP, I don't see why wouldn't a less demanding panel.
> 
> You have a better explanation?


As far as I'm aware it's NOT that simple, not least because the Display Port cable carries much more than just video, as it also handles audio, and secondary data, plus copyright protection (for video and audio) and extra room for the AUX channel. Factor all that in and there's no room for 144Hz.

Besides, don't you think if it WERE possible we'd have seen it by now, or there would be rumbles of it happening? I've seen interviews with monitor manufacturers at trade shows saying they've pretty much maxed out DP 1.2 as things currently stand.


----------



## atomicus

Here's a table from a Vesa presentation that explains it better...



So in theory you could get north of 120Hz it seems... not that we are ever likely to see that now with DP 1.2 I highly doubt. There is no reason for anyone to develop such a panel with the 1.3 spec now locked down, and its inevitable roll out within the next year.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Not counting overdraw and transfer overhead...
> 
> [email protected]@60Hz requires = ~ 28Gbps
> [email protected]@144Hz requires = ~ 23 Gbps
> 
> DP 1.2 supports up to 21.6Gbps (overhead free).
> 
> Since 5K @ 60 works fine with dual DP, I don't see why wouldn't a less demanding panel.
> 
> You have a better explanation?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> As far as I'm aware it's NOT that simple, not least because the Display Port cable carries much more than just video, as it also handles audio, and secondary data, plus copyright protection (for video and audio) and extra room for the AUX channel. Factor all that in and there's no room for 144Hz.
> 
> Besides, don't you think if it WERE possible we'd have seen it by now, or there would be rumbles of it happening? I've seen interviews with monitor manufacturers at trade shows saying they've pretty much maxed out DP 1.2 as things currently stand.


I think you're missing the point and have logic flawed.

Fact: A 144Hz 1440 21:9 screen in any combination uses less data than a 60Hz 5K3K screen.

There ARE monitors that use dual DP cables. IPS monitors of high quality like HP or Dell 5K screen, Apple's iMac 5K screen...

Those 5Ks already use more bandwidth that aforementioned 144Hz can use. With audio, with overhead.

And since we did put 10 gallons of water in two 7 gallon bottles, we can also put 8 gallons of water to the same bottle pack.

There are two options:
1. There is a technical reason they can't make as fast screen in wide format (unknown to me)
2. (more probable) They don't see 21:9 gaming as a viable premium market yet thus they don't want to invest into dual DP port device -DP ports cost huge amounts of money for a manufacturer. A sample of that is LG's 21:9 curved - 4 DP display costs 1100 euro, 2 DP model costs 800 euro in the same shop.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> There are two options:
> 1. There is a technical reason they can't make as fast screen in wide format (unknown to me)
> 2. (more probable) They don't see 21:9 gaming as a viable premium market yet thus they don't want to invest into dual DP port device -DP ports cost huge amounts of money for a manufacturer. A sample of that is LG's 21:9 curved - 4 DP display costs 1100 euro, 2 DP model costs 800 euro in the same shop.


Well number 2 is clearly part of number 1... i.e it can't be done with single DP 1.2, therefore it's cost prohibitive to go the dual route, especially as these are far from mainstream monitors used by the masses. Regardless, it's a moot point now anyway... with DP 1.3 locked down and just around the corner it solves this problem in one fell swoop, so there's no chance of it happening with DP 1.2 now.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Well number 2 is clearly part of number 1... i.e it can't be done with single DP 1.2, therefore it's cost prohibitive to go the dual route, especially as these are far from mainstream monitors used by the masses. Regardless, it's a moot point now anyway... with DP 1.3 locked down and just around the corner it solves this problem in one fell swoop, so there's no chance of it happening with DP 1.2 now.


Well, I presume a $2500 5K screen is even more far from mainstream, am I right? And they still made them. Apple, Dell and HP.









But yes, you are right -> with DP 1.3 close than ever, using a more expensive approach is loosing appeal. Although I'm not sure if we'll see those GPUs and monitors next year. Design of FuryNext and Pascal is already done. Not sure if they got DP 1.3... It may be 2017 before we see DP 1.3 gear.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Well, I presume a $2500 5K screen is even more far from mainstream, am I right? And they still made them. Apple, Dell and HP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, you are right -> with DP 1.3 close than ever, using a more expensive approach is loosing appeal. Although I'm not sure if we'll see those GPUs and monitors next year. Design of FuryNext and Pascal is already done. Not sure if they got DP 1.3... It may be 2017 before we see DP 1.3 gear.


I'd disagree based on the target user for the 5K screen... professionals, who can afford it and want such a product for productivity. There is demand at this high end level from those kinds of people. A 21:9 144Hz screen however would only appeal to a hard core gamer (with typically a tighter budget), and although plenty of people would love it, few would pay such a high price... ESPECIALLY when you look at the 16:9 alternatives such as the Acer XB270HU 144hz IPS and the upcoming Asus PG279Q (or even its TN predecessor the ROG Swift)... all would be significantly cheaper than this hypthetical 21:9 144Hz 1440p dual DP screen you speak of. It would price itself out of the market being so exhorbitantly expensive for nothing more other than a bit of extra width. It wouldn't make sense to bring such a product to market.

Pascal and whatever AMD cook up with HBM2 will be coming in 2016, that's all but confirmed, and it's inconceivable they won't feature DP 1.3. I'll eat my own face if they don't. It also stands to reason that compatible monitors will follow shortly thereafter. We won't be waiting until 2017, no way.


----------



## Thetbrett

I've pushed my pb278q to 85 hz, so IPS can go higher than 60, but it's only 2560-1440p.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I've pushed my pb278q to 85 hz, so IPS can go higher than 60, but it's only 2560-1440p.


Not all IPS panels are created equal.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Not all IPS panels are created equal.


This is true

My curved LG 34" 3440 x 1440 literally craps out at 61hz. Green artifacts all over the screen.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Not all IPS panels are created equal.


so I won the monitor lottery but never the silicone lottery..lol. Maybe they will "bin" their monitors for this model, same with ASUS.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> This is true
> 
> My curved LG 34" 3440 x 1440 literally craps out at 61hz. Green artifacts all over the screen.


And the funny thing is the XR34 is using pretty much the same panel... not sure if yours is the curved model or flat, but essentially there's not a huge difference, and I've certainly read of people with the curved models that literally can't push them 1Hz without artifacts etc. So it's impressive enough Acer have pushed this panel to a steady 75Hz... nevermind 100Hz (as is rumoured for the G-Sync version) which I don't quite see how is possible. With an all new panel design, I wouldn't doubt it, but that's not what this is. I suspect witchcraft and devilry.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> With an all new panel design, I wouldn't doubt it, but that's not what this is.


It could very well be, though. Aside from dimensions, curve, and resolution, everything else could be different, from circuitry to QC/binning. I wouldn't know, obviously, but these panels are performing better than their counterparts.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It could very well be, though. Aside from dimensions, curve, and resolution, everything else could be different, from circuitry to QC/binning. I wouldn't know, obviously, but these panels are performing better than their counterparts.


It's NOT an entirely new panel... we'd know if it was. There was a photo floating around somewhere of the internals of the Freesync version, and it was obvious from the part/model/serial number that they were using the same panel as the LG/Dell curved models. It will likely have tinkered circuitry and other such modifications, and no doubt they will have cherry picked the best panels in the first place. All this adds to the cost their end of course, hence the high price.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Bad news, it's still July. And before September, there will be an announcement of a coming gaming 144 Hz G-Sync Curved 35'' inch IPS screen without IPS glow. It will first say available January 2016, to tickle you a bit. Then when you decided to skip the X34 and wait for it, there will reports saying it's delayed to July 2016.


If there is already a curved gsync monitor of this size and resolution I would not be waiting. The other stats don't matter so much to me.


----------



## x3sphere

I got a reply from Acer support on Twitter, 100 Hz confirmed on the X34 Predator:

https://twitter.com/AcerAmerica/status/626183607107895296


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I got a reply from Acer support on Twitter, 100 Hz confirmed on the X34 Predator:
> 
> https://twitter.com/AcerAmerica/status/626183607107895296


"on G-sync mode"....What does that mean? Shouldn't it be 100hz whether using g sync of ULMB or neither, so long as it is a G-sync capable monitor? Sorry if I am missing something, I haven't owned a G-sync monitor so I am not familiar with its workings. If it a 100hz monitor when ULMB is enabled, then I found my next monitor!!!!


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> "on G-sync mode"....What does that mean? Shouldn't it be 100hz whether using g sync of ULMB or neither, so long as it is a G-sync capable monitor? Sorry if I am missing something, I haven't owned a G-sync monitor so I am not familiar with its workings. If it a 100hz monitor when ULMB is enabled, then I found my next monitor!!!!


It sounds like GSync is required to get 100 Hz, can't enable both at the same time so probably limited to 75 Hz with ULMB.

Other monitors have had lower refresh rates available to ULMB, while the GSync max was higher, ROG Swift for example.


----------



## tconroy135

Does a curved monitor actually offer any improvements to the experience and how does it maintain the proper depth perception in content developed for flat panels?


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> It sounds like GSync is required to get 100 Hz, can't enable both at the same time so probably limited to 75 Hz with ULMB.
> 
> Other monitors have had lower refresh rates available to ULMB, while the GSync max was higher, ROG Swift for example.


I thought ULMB was a feature of the G-sync module, so whether you use the actual "G-sync" mode, or the "ULMB" mode, you still can hit the maximum refresh rate for the monitor because the module is still doing the work, in this case, 100hz.

Either way, I can live with 100hz G-sync also (coming from 144hz triple wide), but I would much rather have 100hz ULMB for the response time and almost non-existent motion blur. I don't remember the exact comparison, but 100hz strobed has the motion blur equivalent of like 400hz un-strobed, or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so for me $ is no iissue i want the best.

which monitor do i get? is it gonna have to be the ROG 3800R?

coming from 120hz 1080p wont switch to 1440p only 4k curved and only 100+


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so for me $ is no iissue i want the best.
> 
> which monitor do i get? is it gonna have to be the ROG 3800R?
> 
> coming from 120hz 1080p wont switch to 1440p only 4k curved and only 100+


Minimum 30 inch, 4k Curved, G Sync, IPS and 144HZ = dream came true, this is what I'm waiting for no matter the price I would get one instantly.
However i do not see this happening anytime soon so I'm watching this one, It might be the one to hold me over.


----------



## atomicus

I'll be interested to see reviews of this, especially compared to the Freesync version. This extra drive from G-Sync sounds a bit fishy to me, not sure how that's going to work. I recall the Swift did something similar at the 144Hz range, but how that will manifest itself adn effect gameplat at a lower 100Hz I don't know... i.e vs an inherent 100Hz panel, which clearly this is not (in desktop mode it will be 75hz it seems).


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I'll be interested to see reviews of this, especially compared to the Freesync version. This extra drive from G-Sync sounds a bit fishy to me, not sure how that's going to work. I recall the Swift did something similar at the 144Hz range, but how that will manifest itself adn effect gameplat at a lower 100Hz I don't know... i.e vs an inherent 100Hz panel, which clearly this is not (in desktop mode it will be 75hz it seems).


Bummer if it is 75hz in desktop mode. I don't know the inner workings of panels, but I want 100hz native in all modes from this monitor.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> Bummer if it is 75hz in desktop mode. I don't know the inner workings of panels, but I want 100hz native in all modes from this monitor.


I'm no expert on G-Sync, but is it in operation ALL the time? I didn't think so, and if 100Hz only works in "G-Sync mode", then maybe that's in games only, I don't know.


----------



## x3sphere

If 100 Hz is only available in G-Sync mode, then yes it would be limited 75 Hz on the desktop most likely. Not much of an issue for me since G-Sync can also run in windowed 3D apps now, and I'd be fine with 75 Hz for general desktop usage.

I can't see there being any big drawbacks to G-Sync @ 100 Hz, but we'll see. If it reduces IQ or something drastic like that it would be a dealbreaker, but honestly can't see that happening.


----------



## Uraniumz

Idk...maybe seeing a 3440x1440 IPS panel in person will sway me to make the jump, even if it is 75hz on the desktop. I have grown tired of my TN panels "dullness", though I will miss 144hz, and having 3 monitors to multitask on.


----------



## skypine27

Some replies to various recent posts. The multi quote messed up and Im not going through that again







....

To the guy who made the comment about a 35" 21:9 144hz monitor coming soon:

Its true, BenQ is making one. BUT its 2560 x 1080. I doubt any of us here would be interested in that res. it has to be 3440 x 1440 for me to replace my LG:
http://orwww2.benq.com/news/4396/1

To the guy who asked does curved make a difference:

It very slightly does. I used to own the flat screen LG 34" 3440 x 1440. I replaced it with the curved LG 34" 3440 x 1440 so I had the opportunity to literally use the curved model of the exact same screen 15 minutes after I was using the flat screen version. It makes a slight positive difference in this screen size. The big thing with these 34" 21:9 screen is they are WIDE. I have a relatively huge (depth wise) computer desk, and you need it with these things. You have to sit the monitor quite far from your eyes in order to comfortably see the edges of the screen. The curve helps with this slightly. The curve brings the edges of the screen slightly closer to your eyes vs the flat screen model. I did not feel it was more immersive in gaming, but the curve did make it more comfortable to look at the left and right edges.

To the 100hz in g-sync mode only posters:

This sounds reasonable. As another poster already said, with the Asus PG278Q (which I also briefly owned and found very inferior (color wise) to the curved LG 34"), 144 hz was only available in g-sync mode. If you turned on ULMB, you cant run 144hz. You are limited to 120. From a review of it:
_If you want to engage the motion-blur reduction feature ULMB, choose 85, 100, or 120 Hz._ So iit would not surprise me if this new Acer is only capable of 100 hz with g-sync on and is slower using ULMB mode.


----------



## Uraniumz

From my understanding, the ability to strobe at refresh rates higher than 120hz was a limitation of the ability to strobe that fast (or so I remember), so strobing on this monitor wouldn't mean it can't strobe at 100hz. The reason (if IIRC) for the ROG Swift having to kick down to 120hz to strobe is because of the amount of time it takes to strobe between each rendered frame (a crude explanation). The X34 wouldn't have that problem because it doesn't get to 120hz to begin with, so it shouldn't have to revert back to 75hz when in ULMB mode.

I could be totally wrong on this.....But I hope I am right, because that means there is still hope for a high res 21:9 low motion blur solution.


----------



## atomicus

I thought ULMB had a minimum operating range of 85Hz though, so how can the X34 have ULMB if it won't work at the 100Hz range due to G-Sync needing to be enabled to push it this high, and with G-Sync off the panel reverts to 75Hz? It would appear there's no way for ULMB to actually function?

The more I read about this monitor, the more it seems that there is very little little justification for its VERY high price tag. What are the benefits of this over something like the Acer XB270HU or upcoming PG279Q IPS 144Hz G-Sync monitors... apart from the extra real estate? There's nothing they don't do noticeably better, and at nearly half the price!!


----------



## skypine27

It's the size bro. And the resolution (some lesser 34"
21:9 are 2560 x 1080)

The curved 34" LG i have is STILL selling for 1000+ USD:
http://www.amazon.com/LG-34UC97-Cineview-Ultrawide-3440x1440/dp/B00NTQHIUM

So you are certainly going to pay more for this model considering it will have a either a 25hz or a 40hz (if it truly is 100 hz) advantage over the LG and g-sync alone adds 300 USD to the price.

I'd say the price is justified when you look at its 34" 3440 x 1440 competition.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> It's the size bro. And the resolution (some lesser 34"
> 21:9 are 2560 x 1080)
> 
> The curved 34" LG i have is STILL selling for 1000+ USD:
> http://www.amazon.com/LG-34UC97-Cineview-Ultrawide-3440x1440/dp/B00NTQHIUM
> 
> So you are certainly going to pay more for this model considering it will have a either a 25hz or a 40hz (if it truly is 100 hz) advantage over the LG and g-sync alone adds 300 USD to the price.
> 
> I'd say the price is justified when you look at its 34" 3440 x 1440 competition.


It's ONLY the size, because other 16:9 screens like the XB270HU and PG279Q also have G-Sync (plus ULMB which I don't think the X34 will have) and run at a MUCH higher refresh rate. It's obviously not a TRUE 100Hz panel on the X34 as it clearly states it needs G-Sync to operate at that, so it very likely operates like the Swift did where it would only hit 144hz with G-Sync enabled, otherwise 120Hz was the standard. So the X34 will be 75Hz as standard, 15Hz bump over the LG/Dell curved models, and G-Sync added. You're probably right, if you MUST have 21:9, it's priced in accordance with the other 21:9 monitors available (and offers something they don't have), but when you look at the likes of the XB270HU/PG279Q, they offer much more in terms of raw performance for considerably less money. It entirely depends how important the 21:9 aspect is to you over these other features, but the X34 is absolutely inferior in terms of technical performance... anyone telling themselves different is delusional.


----------



## skypine27

Dude, I used a 27" 144hz monitor after using my LG 34" 21:9 for a few months.

It felt like I went back back to 2008. It was CRT-tiny.

Sold it (the Asus PG278Q) on ebay within 3 days.

So yeah, any of us who have used 34" 3440 x 1440 aren't going back to 27" under any circumstances. I literally will not buy a monitor smaller than 34" now.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Dude, I used a 27" 144hz monitor after using my LG 34" 21:9 for a few months.
> 
> It felt like I went back back to 2008. It was CRT-tiny.
> 
> Sold it (the Asus PG278Q) on ebay within 3 days.
> 
> So yeah, any of us who have used 34" 3440 x 1440 aren't going back to 27" under any circumstances. I literally will not buy a monitor smaller than 34" now.


I'm sure you have a point there, but you're in a unique position. It's a MUCH harder sell for someone who doesn't already have a 34" 21:9, because on paper the price/performance ratio makes no sense. So to those people upgrading from older monitors and looking for a super duper G-Sync high refresh gaming experience, the price of this will make them take a step back, especially when they see what the likes of the XB270HU and PG279Q offer.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I'm sure you have a point there, but you're in a unique position. It's a MUCH harder sell for someone who doesn't already have a 34" 21:9, because on paper the price/performance ratio makes no sense. So to those people upgrading from older monitors and looking for a super duper G-Sync high refresh gaming experience, the price of this will make them take a step back, especially when they see what the likes of the XB270HU and PG279Q offer.


I was actually going to get myself the XB270HU (ROG swift at first but XB is IPS) but then I read the news of this 34'' 21:9 one. I use the computer for work too (lots of sidebars) so I decided to wait for it, I was already waiting for Skylake anyway. I'm coming from a 6 years old 27'' 16:9 TN 60Hz panel so it will be a huge upgrade for me.

I do agree with you that the price is indeed high but unfortunately that's the price early adopters have to pay







This kind of monitor is still "new" compared to the others, with time it will surely go down but not soon in any case.


----------



## NucelarGen1




----------



## Razzereign

He says 144hz at 2:30 into that video. Peculiar.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

he also said DP 2.0?


----------



## -terabyte-

The g-sync version is now confirmed to be 100 Hz, Acer confirmed it directly to TFTCentral.

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/626440504037756928


----------



## Ha-Nocri

what about freesync? I need >= 90Hz


----------



## atomicus

All kinds of nonsense going on in that video.


----------



## ssiperko

To me .. GSYNC = locked at 110fps in FireStrike when SLI (980) on a 2560x1440 monitor regardless of drivers or settings.

SS


----------



## Heracles

So these are Acers RRP for the X34

http://www.acer.com.au/ac/en/AU/content/model/UM.CX1SA.002
$1799

Ouch, but I'l pay it. Just wish they would come clean on the specs


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> So these are Acers RRP for the X34
> 
> http://www.acer.com.au/ac/en/AU/content/model/UM.CX1SA.002
> $1799
> 
> Ouch, but I'l pay it. Just wish they would come clean on the specs


Lol, you're giving such a fantastic incentive for them to come clean when you're saying you'll buy it regardless. They are laughing all the way to the bank on this one.

Acer sales managers upon reading your post...


----------



## -terabyte-

What the heck? Wasn't it supposed to be $1299 in US and €1399 in EU?

$1799 is way higher.

*EDIT:* nevermind, I see now it is AUD dollars and not USD ones.


----------



## Thetbrett

will wait to see what the ASUS model goes for, but I imagine it would be the same. non curved non gsync go for about 1200AU, curved non gsync 1300-1400 so add the gsync module, it's probably about right for the market right now. Still. It's a fair whack. I will hold off for a while, see if it comes down, but I may be waiting a while. Hmm, let me check my credit card statements...


----------



## NucelarGen1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> What the heck? Wasn't it supposed to be $1299 in US and *€1399 in EU*?
> 
> $1799 is way higher.


http://www.pccomponentes.com/acer_xr341ck_34__led_ips.html


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> What the heck? Wasn't it supposed to be $1299 in US and €1399 in EU?
> 
> $1799 is way higher.
> 
> *EDIT:* nevermind, I see now it is AUD dollars and not USD ones.


You are a math murderer.

AUD 1,799*0.7275 = USD 1,308.

I would say the Euro pricing is way too expensive, but the AUD and USD prices are in line.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NucelarGen1*
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/acer_xr341ck_34__led_ips.html


That's the FreeSync version which costs $200 less. I edited my previous post anyway 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> You are a math murderer.
> 
> AUD 1,799*0.7275 = USD 1,308.
> 
> I would say the Euro pricing is way too expensive, but the AUD and USD prices are in line.


I agree with you that Euro is way more expensive, it's the conversion rate fault too. It was far better in the past, unfortunately for us.


----------



## NucelarGen1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> That's the FreeSync version which costs $200 less. I edited my previous post anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you that Euro is way more expensive, it's the conversion rate fault too. It was far better in the past, unfortunately for us.


ok , sorry


----------



## mylilpony

Also the $1300 USD is the suggested retail, so you can probably expect it to be sold for around $1200-$1250, and if you have a discount/coupon that newegg likes to throw around every once in a while maybe a little bit lower than that.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Much like the Asus ROG Swift, the Acer Predator is spreading thin the bandwidth of current DisplayPort technology. I mean, come on, freaking 3440x1440 at 100Hz. That's a breakthrough, overclocked or not.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Much like the Asus ROG Swift, the Acer Predator is spreading thin the bandwidth of current DisplayPort technology. I mean, come on, freaking 3440x1440 at 100Hz. That's a breakthrough, overclocked or not.


Yes but it remains to be seen how well that 100Hz will work given it only works with G-Sync. It's still a 75Hz base and will operate as such outside of games.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's still a 75Hz base and will operate as such outside of games.


Hello, is this Acer? Oh no, wait, it's just a dude on the internet. Also, proof? Your imagination doesn't count.


----------



## Mack42

I think a reasonable price would be around $600 for this kind of screen. $1300-1400? Crazy.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Hello, is this Acer? Oh no, wait, it's just a dude on the internet. Also, proof? Your imagination doesn't count.


LOL, you're kidding right? Have you done ANY research?? This is a 75Hz overclocked panel, the same 60Hz panel as used in the Dell/LG curved models. A tear down of the Freesync X34 confirmed this (pictures are online somewhere, showing model/serial number). Acer have said 100Hz is only possible with the G-Sync module pushing it that high, which means without G-Sync (i.e anything outside of games), it will run at 75Hz.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Wow, OK. If it's it the same panel (which it is) and Acer themselves have said it needs G-Sync to run at 100Hz, what do you think happens when you're surfing online and posting nonsense in forums without G-Sync? You won't be running at 100hz that's for sure. You are clearly deluded, so there's not much point saying any more... I'll just sit here smiling to myself, imagining how dumb you're going to feel once you receive your monitor and discover that it isn't what you thought you paid for.


You are forgetting that the G-Sync module is basically the monitor scaler itself fine-tuned by Nvidia to handle 100Hz (as Acer already confirmed). The FreeSync version most likely uses a cheaper scaler that cannot handle 100 Hz, thus the 75Hz limit and the lower price. The ROG swift itself is also a good example, the monitor goes to 144 Hz even without being in g-sync mode (and that too is a highly overclocked panel).

Anyway, we'll see soon what happens. In a month the monitor should be out in the EU market.


----------



## -terabyte-

TFTCentral has just posted a news about the X34 Predator supporting 100 Hz: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/34.htm#acer_x34_100hz

And it looks like the release date for this monitor has been changed to October


----------



## Kanivakil

I like the looks of the Asus version better, but I'll wait for reviews.


----------



## snow cakes

4K?


----------



## bigjdubb

This turned a little nasty. Check the thread for updates and there is more asterisks than e's on the page /sarcasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> 4K?


Elaborate?


----------



## KenjiS

Yikes. the hostility of this thread hit a new high!

Saw the review on the Freesync one, looks like a great screen! Love the flashing light bar because im a sucker for that...


----------



## Inglewood78

I just got my Dell.

Started Flat 34 LG --> Curve 34 Dell --> Curve 34 Acer Gsync???

Time to prime the wife for the news


----------



## HiTechPixel

The Acer X34 Predator G-Sync has been put up in Swedish stores. Placeholder date is 30th August.


----------



## tiefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> The Acer X34 Predator G-Sync has been put up in Swedish stores. Placeholder date is 30th August.


Do you have any link to those stores ? I recently relocated to Denmark and sold my korean 27" before living home country and intend to buy the X34 Predator


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiefox*
> 
> Do you have any link to those stores ? I recently relocated to Denmark and sold my korean 27" before living home country and intend to buy the X34 Predator


*https://www.komplett.se/acer-34-predator-curved-led-g-sync-x34/851201
*
*http://www.inet.se/produkt/2205428/acer-34-x34-predator-gamingskarm-med-g-sync-21-9-format-och-curved-ips-panel*

Price is 13000 SEK. Release date could be 12th September according to some sources.


----------



## tiefox

Thanks!! I'm gonna have a very hard time convincing the wife on this one....


----------



## skypine27

Not being a dick here but...

I don't actually care if it's "only" 75hz when I'm moving my mouse around IE or watching movies from kickass.to....

The 100 hz in games though, that I'm looking forward to.


----------



## dVeLoPe

well this is amazing news now the REAL QUESTION GUYS....

obviousy the ASUS ROG 3800R will match the resresh rate these guys are getting which is the one to get???


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> well this is amazing news now the REAL QUESTION GUYS....
> 
> obviousy the ASUS ROG 3800R will match the resresh rate these guys are getting which is the one to get???


Pretty obvious to me....
Whichever one comes out first.


----------



## dVeLoPe

not so simple I can wait till jan of next year if something else is coming before then that's better im open to hearing but as of now I only know of this and the ROG competitor


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Lol, you're giving such a fantastic incentive for them to come clean when you're saying you'll buy it regardless. They are laughing all the way to the bank on this one.
> 
> Acer sales managers upon reading your post...


Haha.. It's an upgrade all around from my pb298q. The only specs unclear are ulmb and refresh rate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> What the heck? Wasn't it supposed to be $1299 in US and €1399 in EU?
> 
> $1799 is way higher.
> 
> *EDIT:* nevermind, I see now it is AUD dollars and not USD ones.


My bad, forgot to say AUD


----------



## mylilpony

still trying to decide if i want 2 of the 27 inch asus 144hz monitors, or 1 of those and 1 curved monitor with a dual gpu setup. I need more reviews out


----------



## skypine27

I hope this thing is out before Fallout 4 (November). Thats the next title I'm really looking forward to. Enjoying the Witcher 3 now at 60 fps on my curved LG 34" pushed by 2 x Titan X's in SLI, but no way Im going to re play that game to see how it looks at 100 fps (well, hopefully 100 and not 75).

But I really hope to experience Fallout 4 @ 100 FPS this Nov.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> well this is amazing news now the REAL QUESTION GUYS....
> 
> obviousy the ASUS ROG 3800R will match the resresh rate these guys are getting which is the one to get???


The ASUS one won't be out before 2016 based on what they said, they are still developing and researching it. Acer started on it much earlier it seems, if you don't want to wait then Acer is the way to go. If you can wait another 6 months or more then the Asus one will be out too hopefully.


----------



## akromatic

will these screens do PIP or PBP?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> will these screens do PIP or PBP?


The FreeSync version of this monitor does have this feature, you can look it up yourself in the TFTCentral review: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xr341ck.htm

But I'm not sure if the G-Sync version will have it since it uses the custom Nvidia scaler. I don't think I've ever seen any G-Sync monitor support it.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The FreeSync version of this monitor does have this feature, you can look it up yourself in the TFTCentral review: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xr341ck.htm
> 
> But I'm not sure if the G-Sync version will have it since it uses the custom Nvidia scaler. I don't think I've ever seen any G-Sync monitor support it.












hmm is 100hz gsync exclusive? aka if you dont enable gsync you dont get 100hz?

its going to be a tough decision...... i have a nvidia GPU it makes sense for me to go for the gsync + 100hz version over a freesync (that i cant use) version that is only 75hz but i need PIP/PBP mode as i be replacing my dual screen setup and i run multiple computers


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm is 100hz gsync exclusive? aka if you dont enable gsync you dont get 100hz?
> 
> its going to be a tough decision...... i have a nvidia GPU it makes sense for me to go for the gsync + 100hz version over a freesync (that i cant use) version that is only 75hz but i need PIP/PBP mode as i be replacing my dual screen setup and i run multiple computers


The monitor will always run at 100 Hz even if g-sync is not enabled (just like the ROG swift at 144 Hz), at least in my opinion. We'll have to wait some more for the TFT Central review in mid September to find out for sure though.

However, if you have a need for PIP/PBP, then the G-sync version might not work for you. On the other hand if you get the FreeSync version (and don't use adaptive sync) you will have problems with a Nvidia GPU. TFTCentral reported in their review that Nvidia gpus are dropping frames with it, Acer is aware of the issue and is looking into it. They might end up recalling the monitors for a firmware update, either way I'd wait some more and see what happens before you go ahead and get one.


----------



## Gray Fox

Would anyone care to provide some insight into their experience with G-sync? Is it really a game changer in your eyes? How has your experience been overall?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gray Fox*
> 
> Would anyone care to provide some insight into their experience with G-sync? Is it really a game changer in your eyes? How has your experience been overall?


If you keep it above 30 fps the screen doesn't tear period in my experience.


----------



## Gray Fox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> If you keep it above 30 fps the screen doesn't tear period in my experience.


Thanks for the reply. Does the game play seem more smooth that 30ish fps or does it only alleviate the tearing if you don't mind me asking


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gray Fox*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Does the game play seem more smooth that 30ish fps or does it only alleviate the tearing if you don't mind me asking


I think that's a little more subjective, but overall with a DP only display and GSync I think it is somewhat smoother, but again not if you are getting occasional drops below 30fps.

Edit: for instance if a game is hanging like ACU did when it first came out no screen is going to relieve that problem obviously.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Do you notice drop from 60 fps to 45 for example? Cause w/o free/g sync I certainly do


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> Do you notice drop from 60 fps to 45 for example? Cause w/o free/g sync I certainly do


No; unless a game has its internal mechanics directly linked to FPS; for instance games that also suffer from problems if you try to play at 90fps instead of 60fps.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> If you keep it above 30 fps the screen doesn't tear period in my experience.


thanx console killa..your input has been noted...your positivity is lacking..lacking...


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gray Fox*
> 
> Would anyone care to provide some insight into their experience with G-sync? Is it really a game changer in your eyes? How has your experience been overall?


I briefly owned the 144hz Asus PG278Q when it first came out (sold it and went back to the 34" IPS LG).

At the time, I was running it on a single 980. I can't say if it was the approx 100 fps speed (most games seemed to run around 100 fps with the detail level set how I liked it, again a single 980 was supplying the GPU horsepower) or the g-sync, or both.

But games were AMAZINGLY smooth. I've never seen WarThunder or BF4 look so smooth.

I'm hoping this new Acer pushed by 2 x Titan Xs and gsync feels as good. Again, back when I oned the PG278Q, I only had a single 980 so I never got the full 144 fps in most titles.


----------



## KenjiS

See heres a funny thing I tried the other night.. I threw games up on my Plasma from my desktop because I had been playing a few rounds of Xbox One WoT and was surprised by how nice and smooth it was despite being 30 fps, Which made me wonder if my TV was mostly to blame

Well imagine how smooth games from my desktop at 1080p pushing 90-100fps looked (In this case engine limitation on the part of World of Tanks, which I picked for a direct PC vs Xbox One comparison..WoT is extremely CPU bound, so it runs exactly the same at 1080p as it does at 1440p because no one at Wargaming has heard of multithreading, or optimizing for something not a 486... my GPU was yawning and half asleep at 1000mhz and 75% utilization while doing this

Now, Whether this is because its a Plasma, which handles motion extremely well vs any LCD or whether a 144hz LCD would have a similar effect I do not know, as I do not have, and have never seen in reality, a 144hz display. But it did make me sit there and drool for a bit







I really loved how smooth everything felt while playing, plus the fact i could easily read the text above tanks while moving. Was super nice and smooth. I had some really bad screen tearing, as I play with vsync off most of the time, but overall it was a REALLY good experience and had me pondering if a more responsive LCD (IE 144hz) would produce a similar result even if i couldnt push 144fps constantly. Of course Gsync added to that pie would fix the screen tearing complaints (PLus i heard it makes everything -feel- smoother when you cant get those good solid framerates. And contrary to some folks, as much as i love the smoothness and everything, i like my eyecandy and I usually take IQ > 60fps)

That said, I would say 1080p looks rough to me on PC titles now adays versus 1440p. Especially on a 60" screen. I did NOT try DSR or anything, as i was just messing about and the setup was extremely difficult to really use for any long period of time (Keyboard cable stretched to its limit)


----------



## gatygun

Got a 60hz screen, but play every game where i can on 100+ fps. even on a 60hz screen 100+ fps is a lot more smooth.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Got a 60hz screen, but play every game where i can on 100+ fps. even on a 60hz screen 100+ fps is a lot more smooth.


A 60Hz monitor can only display 60 frames on the screen per second because the screen displays one frame per refresh (or Hz). However it may "feel" smoother due to latency decreases. You're also more likely to get tearing without Freesync/G-Sync. V-Sync helps a bit of course. You're not actually seeing 100fps though.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> A 60Hz monitor can only display 60 frames on the screen per second because the screen displays one frame per refresh (or Hz). However it may "feel" smoother due to latency decreases. You're also more likely to get tearing without Freesync/G-Sync. V-Sync helps a bit of course. You're not actually seeing 100fps though.


Which is also why its near impossible to see the effect one of those 144hz screens has unless you actually physically -go- and see one in reality...

Tho i think a few places did show it by using a high speed camera and etc.. its just hard to quantify it


----------



## atomicus

I think it is a very subjective thing also, depending what you're used to. That's why I think even if this screen ends being just 75Hz, someone coming from a 60Hz monitor will appreciate it. 100hz would obviously be the ideal though, and if that's the case it will be interesting to see how someone coming from a 144Hz screen reacts to it. I know the noticeable improvement from 60Hz to 100Hz is greater than from 100Hz to 144Hz, but it will be interesting nonetheless to see what someone who's used to the faster refresh thinks, and if they are happy to take the hit in favour of the extra width.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> A 60Hz monitor can only display 60 frames on the screen per second because the screen displays one frame per refresh (or Hz). However it may "feel" smoother due to latency decreases. You're also more likely to get tearing without Freesync/G-Sync. V-Sync helps a bit of course. You're not actually seeing 100fps though.


Fast movement games have always required 100+ fps if not 150/200+ to be smooth on PC no matter the HZ of your screen. 60 fps was always a console + controller thing. It never felt smooth, it's just smoother then 30 fps.

About screen tearing, on 100+ fps i never notice it. I got the feeling freesync/gsync is only going to be useful at lower fps for that reason. Because around 60 fps or below the tearing gets worse and worse. I would surely pick a screen with it up if you plan on going that route.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Fast movement games have always required 100+ fps if not 150/200+ to be smooth on PC no matter the HZ of your screen. 60 fps was always a console + controller thing. It never felt smooth, it's just smoother then 30 fps.
> 
> About screen tearing, on 100+ fps i never notice it. I got the feeling freesync/gsync is only going to be useful at lower fps for that reason. Because around 60 fps or below the tearing gets worse and worse. I would surely pick a screen with it up if you plan on going that route.


Yes but there's no doubting a 120/144Hz screen will be smoother than 60Hz... and anyone I've know who's used a faster screen for any length of time can't go backwards. You quickly get used to it. I would never say 60Hz was rubbish though... I've used it without issue myself for years.

And you're right that G-Sync/Freesync only comes in its own when the frame rate dips, but even with the latest GPU tech, you're going to see those dips with AAA titles now and again, so it largely depends what games someone plays I guess. Overall, you only need to look at the user feedback faster refresh G-Sync/Freesync monitors get... I've never ever seen anyone say "oh I really miss my 60Hz display" lol... the main gripe is the lack of fast IPS panels and the inferior colour of TN, but that seems to be changing now thank goodness.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yes but there's no doubting a 120/144Hz screen will be smoother than 60Hz... and anyone I've know who's used a faster screen for any length of time can't go backwards. You quickly get used to it. I would never say 60Hz was rubbish though... I've used it without issue myself for years.
> 
> And you're right that G-Sync/Freesync only comes in its own when the frame rate dips, but even with the latest GPU tech, you're going to see those dips with AAA titles now and again, so it largely depends what games someone plays I guess. Overall, you only need to look at the user feedback faster refresh G-Sync/Freesync monitors get... I've never ever seen anyone say "oh I really miss my 60Hz display" lol... the main gripe is the lack of fast IPS panels and the inferior colour of TN, but that seems to be changing now thank goodness.


Yup, I agree with this. There's really nothing wrong with adaptive sync such as G-Sync and Freesync if done right (I'm looking at you Freesync). The only gripe I have is that since the refresh rate is coupled with frames, the lower you go the worse your inputs will be such as mouse. I remember when I had a ROG Swift and dipped down to around 30-40 FPS the mouse would become really slow and laggy.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yes but there's no doubting a 120/144Hz screen will be smoother than 60Hz... and anyone I've know who's used a faster screen for any length of time can't go backwards. You quickly get used to it. I would never say 60Hz was rubbish though... I've used it without issue myself for years.
> 
> And you're right that G-Sync/Freesync only comes in its own when the frame rate dips, but even with the latest GPU tech, you're going to see those dips with AAA titles now and again, so it largely depends what games someone plays I guess. Overall, you only need to look at the user feedback faster refresh G-Sync/Freesync monitors get... I've never ever seen anyone say "oh I really miss my 60Hz display" lol... the main gripe is the lack of fast IPS panels and the inferior colour of TN, but that seems to be changing now thank goodness.


i think it also depends on how often you upgrade..

I mean lets say you have a GTX 980Ti today right? But lets also say you wish that card to last a good 3 years before neeidng to be upgraded. Probubly into next year you'll be fine, But 2017? You might be starting to struggle a bit at 1440p Ultra settings...

But someone else might just be all OOH SHINY in 6 months when the nVidia "Radeon Is Very Annoying Try New Technology!" is released... or AMD's Fury Rage X somehow kicks the crap out of the aforementioned card and nVidia comes out with something else..

Basically you have us enthusiasts who are just that, enthusiasts with limited income and while we have very nice gaming PCs and want the best experience, we also arent jumping on every new card, We buy a card once every few years (After all buying a $600 card for 3 years is better than a new $200 card every year for 3 years) Gsync is for these people in my book, it helps them stretch out that upgrade by letting them float a bit

Of course if a monitor is good it doesnt really matter overall UNLESS all the monitor has going for it is the super fast refresh rate like before (Things like the Asus VG248 24" 144hz screen with the TN panel and what..250:1 contrast?!) With this Acer having a very solid 1000:1 contrast ratio (better than other IPS panels, ie, my 278Q and its 800:1 or so, including a fairly solid black level of .11..) at least it also will look pretty most likely...


----------



## dVeLoPe

so if I don't want to wait for acer what other monitor can I compare this one to???

also I tried DSR to 4k on my 24 inch 1080p 120hz benQ and hated how small the stuff looked


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so if I don't want to wait for acer what other monitor can I compare this one to???
> 
> also I tried DSR to 4k on my 24 inch 1080p 120hz benQ and hated how small the stuff looked


That will not change. Games that don't support high DPI (like World of Warships) never will probably. I own a Swift, Dell 5K and a regular BenQ FP241W 1920x1200 screen old like 5+ years. Dell is nice when things work (most games do) but my TitanX struggles for medium details at 5K for most new games (yes, I can run Diablo 3 fast over 150 FPS). Swift is fine, but not all games run at max settings.

144 is nice. High DPI is nice, but hardware is not ready yets. 144Hz is also demanding... not as 5K, but very close.

if Acer is going to be an IPS, 21:9 curved... lol, what more can you want aside from double the resolution in 2-3 years when hardware gets better.


----------



## atomicus

I'd also question the need for 144Hz... short of competitive game players, it offers little in terms of real world benefit vs the night and day difference that will be appreciable for someone coming from 60Hz to 100hz. If the X34 does end up at 100Hz, and does so without the multitude of QC problems that have plagued the XB270HU, then it's going to offer some solid future proofing. It will only be bettered when DP 1.3 starts being utilised, but that will necessitate a GPU upgrade due to the lack of DP 1.3 ports on any current cards.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I'd also question the need for 144Hz... short of competitive game players, it offers little in terms of real world benefit vs the night and day difference that will be appreciable for someone coming from 60Hz to 100hz. If the X34 does end up at 100Hz, and does so without the multitude of QC problems that have plagued the XB270HU, then it's going to offer some solid future proofing. It will only be bettered when DP 1.3 starts being utilised, but that will necessitate a GPU upgrade due to the lack of DP 1.3 ports on any current cards.


The only feasible thing that could have made the X34 Predator better is 120Hz instead of 100Hz because 120 is a clean multiple of 24 and various other refresh rates.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> The only feasible thing that could have made the X34 Predator better is 120Hz instead of 100Hz because 120 is a clean multiple of 24 and various other refresh rates.


Why would a multiple of anything matter?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Why would a multiple of anything matter?


A clean multiple makes content of said refresh rates smoother.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> A clean multiple makes content of said refresh rates smoother.


But with G-sync it doesn't matter. The monitor will sync to the frame rate of the video.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> But with G-sync it doesn't matter. The monitor will sync to the frame rate of the video.


In games though, not with normal applications and such. Anyway we can easily reduce the monitor to 96 Hz in case which is a multiple of 24, or they might even ship it with 96 Hz instead of 100 Hz.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> But with G-sync it doesn't matter. The monitor will sync to the frame rate of the video.


As terabyte said, G-Sync only works on games.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> In games though, not with normal applications and such. Anyway we can easily reduce the monitor to 96 Hz in case which is a multiple of 24, or they might even ship it with 96 Hz instead of 100 Hz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> As terabyte said, G-Sync only works on games.


Where have you seen information that G-sync works only with games? It seems to be active when I run videos in full screen mode.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Where have you seen information that G-sync works only with games? It seems to be active when I run videos in full screen mode.


I have a G-Sync monitor and I have tested it myself. The G-Sync module only communicates with an API (application programming interface).


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> A clean multiple makes content of said refresh rates smoother.


I'm not sure I follow you. Can you explain that? Content can't be more or less smooth than you make it; it is a thing of your smoothing algorithms, not numbers of a refresh rate. If you're talking about motion smoothness (not frame content like you've said) then it also has no sense - refresh rate is refresh rate, being 60, 65 or 77 has absolutely no effect on anything as long as it is high enough or higher than what you find "minimal smooth".


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> I have a G-Sync monitor and I have tested it myself. The G-Sync module only communicates with an API (application programming interface).


Yes, that's what I'm wondering: how did you test it? It's not easy to check if G-sync is truly active during video playback. All I can see is that the framerate is 24 FPS (according to afterburner) and the monitor OSD claims that it is operating in G-sync mode.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Yes, that's what I'm wondering: how did you test it? It's not easy to check if G-sync is truly active during video playback. All I can see is that the framerate is 24 FPS (according to afterburner) and the monitor OSD claims that it is operating in G-sync mode.


Videos have a constant framerate (usually 24 fps) but lately 60 fps is increasing in usage.

That said I don't know about specific full screen videos and g-sync but I was thinking more about other applications like photoshop, microsoft office, Zend Studio and so on. G-Sync is a feature targeted to gamers after all.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Yes, that's what I'm wondering: how did you test it? It's not easy to check if G-sync is truly active during video playback. All I can see is that the framerate is 24 FPS (according to afterburner) and the monitor OSD claims that it is operating in G-sync mode.


Most videos are 24 FPS or near it. G-Sync doesn't work below 30 FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'm not sure I follow you. Can you explain that? Content can't be more or less smooth than you make it; it is a thing of your smoothing algorithms, not numbers of a refresh rate. If you're talking about motion smoothness (not frame content like you've said) then it also has no sense - refresh rate is refresh rate, being 60, 65 or 77 has absolutely no effect on anything as long as it is high enough or higher than what you find "minimal smooth".


You have one screen that is 60Hz and one screen that is 120Hz. On both screens you watch a video that is 24 FPS. The video will be cleaner and smoother on the 120Hz monitor due to 120 being a clean multiple of 24. The video will be muddier and jittier on the 60Hz monitor due to it not being a clean multiple of 24.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Most videos are 24 FPS or near it. G-Sync doesn't work below 30 FPS..


The supposed 30 Hz limit on G-sync is a bit of misinformation which has unfortunately been widely circulated. In fact there is no lower limit. The g-sync module will dynamically repeat frames if it detects that a frame has not been refreshed in 33 ms (or whatever the maximum hold time is for the LCD panel). PCper did a quite thorough analysis of this topic:
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Dissecting-G-Sync-and-FreeSync-How-Technologies-Differ
Quote:


> The G-Sync display is responsible for auto-refreshing the screen if the frame rate dips below the minimum refresh of the panel that would otherwise be affected by flicker. So, in a 30-144 Hz G-Sync monitor, we have measured that when the frame rate actually gets to 29 FPS, the display is actually refreshing at 58 Hz, each frame being "drawn" one extra instance to avoid flicker of the pixels but still maintains a tear free and stutter free animation. If the frame rate dips to 25 FPS, then the screen draws at 50 Hz. If the frame rate drops to something more extreme like 14 FPS, we actually see the module quadruple drawing the frame, taking the refresh rate back to 56 Hz. It's a clever trick that keeps the VRR goals and prevents a degradation of the gaming experience. But, this method requires a local frame buffer and requires logic on the display controller to work. Hence, the current implementation in a G-Sync module.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> The supposed 30 Hz limit on G-sync is a bit of misinformation which has unfortunately been widely circulated. In fact there is no lower limit. The g-sync module will dynamically repeat frames if it detects that a frame has not been refreshed in 33 ms (or whatever the maximum hold time is for the LCD panel). PCper did a quite thorough analysis of this topic:
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Dissecting-G-Sync-and-FreeSync-How-Technologies-Differ


Huh, I had no idea. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Uraniumz

Man I cannot wait for this monitor. I am 99% sure this will be my next upgrade. I had the opportunity to borrow a friends LG 34UC87 curved 21:9 1440p monitor and it was absolutely beautiful and a worthy successor to my 3x 1080p 144hz tn panels. The only thing I didn't like about it, obviously, was the 60hz refresh rate.

Switching to the X34 when it comes out is a pretty easy decision for me now.

The pros (coming from my current monitor setup):
-No bezels. My current 48:9 aspect ratio is sweet and all, but you really don't use those pixels at the outer edge of the screens in games. It is wasted horsepower, and it is a lot to look at when on the desktop.
-IPS. I have seen a couple 1080p IPS panels that I really liked, but this one, being curved and with a higher pixel density, really grabbed my attention and made me almost go buy one lol.
-1 monitor. Soon I will no longer have to deal with multi monitor issues, bezel correction, multiple cables, boot screen being off to my left, and horrible viewing angles.
-Curved......
-And I will finally have ULMB again, the pinnacle of motion blur free gaming.
-Better resolution for fine detail in game, vs a real wide low detailed resolution on the current setup.
-Less pixels to push when gaming = better frame rates, with a negligible loss in peripheral vision.

The cons:
-Slightly less desktop space to work with. With 3 screens I just snap a program to one screen which is a nice feature.
-Slightly less of a refresh rate. 100hz vs 144hz.. The jump from 60hz to 100hz is much more noticeable than from 100hz to 144hz, so I can still live with 100hz, particularly when ULMB is involved.

C'mon October. Get here faster.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so is this THEEE monitor to get with only the ASUS 3800R being ts competiton but still months away?

im interested in this but would only 1x 980ti push it at 4k? or can I still run 1080p et on the monitor?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so is this THEEE monitor to get with only the ASUS 3800R being ts competiton but still months away?
> 
> im interested in this but would only 1x 980ti push it at 4k? or can I still run 1080p et on the monitor?


The res doesn't equal 4k, or even triple 1080p for that matter.

this monitor / 3440 x 1440 = 4953600

4k / 3840 x 2160 = 8294400

1440p / 2560 x 1440 = 3686400

triple 1080 / 5760 x 1080 = 6220800

Worse then 1440p (of course), not nearly as bad as 4k or triple screen 1080. A single 980 ti should have no issues running this monitor in games. You might have to drop some settings at times if you want to push 60+ fps though.


----------



## dVeLoPe

well I will have SLi 980ti but now im confused...

this montor is NOT 4k??!?!?!


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> well I will have SLi 980ti but now im confused...
> 
> this montor is NOT 4k??!?!?!


No. It is 3440x1440.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Most videos are 24 FPS or near it. G-Sync doesn't work below 30 FPS.
> You have one screen that is 60Hz and one screen that is 120Hz. On both screens you watch a video that is 24 FPS. The video will be cleaner and smoother on the 120Hz monitor due to 120 being a clean multiple of 24. The video will be muddier and jittier on the 60Hz monitor due to it not being a clean multiple of 24.


I'm afraid it doesn't work like that and you have some wrong information about G-Sync. 120Hz is smoother than 60Hz because it is 120Hz or double the previous refresh rate which helps a lot with smoothness. However, a 24 FPS video must be equally smooth on a 60 and 120 Hz screen. If you find a video muddier or have jitter, that has nothing to do with "multiples".


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'm afraid it doesn't work like that and you have some wrong information about G-Sync. 120Hz is smoother than 60Hz because it is 120Hz or double the previous refresh rate which helps a lot with smoothness. However, a 24 FPS video must be equally smooth on a 60 and 120 Hz screen. If you find a video muddier or have jitter, that has nothing to do with "multiples".


Nope, it does work that way. I have tried this using both mpv and MPC-HC, on several different screens. Not like I care about what you think though.


----------



## barsh90

apparently the monitor will support up to 100Hz with G-sync

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/acer-predator-x34-will-get-100hz-refresh-rate-support.html


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> apparently the monitor will support up to 100Hz with G-sync
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/acer-predator-x34-will-get-100hz-refresh-rate-support.html


That's old news, TFTCentral confirmed it last week with both a tweet and a news


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'm afraid it doesn't work like that and you have some wrong information about G-Sync. 120Hz is smoother than 60Hz because it is 120Hz or double the previous refresh rate which helps a lot with smoothness. However, a 24 FPS video must be equally smooth on a 60 and 120 Hz screen. If you find a video muddier or have jitter, that has nothing to do with "multiples".


Don't poke him toncij... if he's off his meds he will come at you like a rabid dog. Check back a few pages.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> well I will have SLi 980ti but now im confused...
> 
> this montor is NOT 4k??!?!?!


What made you think this was ever 4K? It's still shaping up to be a great monitor though, if Acer can get the QC process right this time. 4K won't be capable of more than 60Hz until DP 1.3 is out.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Don't poke him toncij... if he's off his meds he will come at you like a rabid dog. Check back a few pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What made you think this was ever 4K? It's still shaping up to be a great monitor though, if Acer can get the QC process right this time. 4K won't be capable of more than 60Hz until DP 1.3 is out.


Ahh, got ya.









Anyway.. can't wait to see how this Acer will work. 100 is very nice.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> well I will have SLi 980ti but now im confused...
> 
> this montor is NOT 4k??!?!?!


Yea, not 4k. It's a ultrawide. It's more like having 1 and 1/3 1440p monitors side by side.

I'd take this over a 4k myself. Will be much easier to push, the curve is supposed to reduce IPS glow, and 100Hz with Gsync should satisfy all but the most demanding of gamers.

With sli 980 ti's you shouldn't have any issue pushing the screen in games with good sli support.


----------



## ljreyl

Just wanted to post my 2 cents on this monitor

Mine arrived last Friday (7/31) so I've had some time to play with it.

Overall, Acer XR341CK is actually very good.

Games tested:
-Crysis 3
-Tomb Raider
-Bioshock Infinite
-Counter Strike GO

I used the frame limiter in CCC to max out at 75Hz since the freesync range is 30Hz to 75Hz. Everything felt very BUTTERY SMOOTH with no screen tearing. I didn't notice any blur either.

There is some blacklight bleed around the upper edges but most of it went away once it was calibrated. (TFTCentral settings + colormunki).

My previous monitor was an ROG Swift. The difference between 120Hz (couldn't get 144 to work) and 75Hz w/Freesync is very minimal. It's not as smooth as 120Hz but freesync makes up for it.


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljreyl*
> 
> Just wanted to post my 2 cents on this monitor
> 
> Mine arrived last Friday (7/31) so I've had some time to play with it.
> 
> Overall, Acer XR341CK is actually very good.
> 
> Games tested:
> -Crysis 3
> -Tomb Raider
> -Bioshock Infinite
> -Counter Strike GO
> 
> I used the frame limiter in CCC to max out at 75Hz since the freesync range is 30Hz to 75Hz. Everything felt very BUTTERY SMOOTH with no screen tearing. I didn't notice any blur either.
> 
> There is some blacklight bleed around the upper edges but most of it went away once it was calibrated. (TFTCentral settings + colormunki).
> 
> My previous monitor was an ROG Swift. The difference between 120Hz (couldn't get 144 to work) and 75Hz w/Freesync is very minimal. It's not as smooth as 120Hz but freesync makes up for it.


Thanks for the quick review. I've been looking at upgrading to this monitor from my 120hz Samsung. I was worried about losing that smoothness, but it's nice to hear that FreeSync makes up for some of the loss.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'm afraid it doesn't work like that and you have some wrong information about G-Sync. 120Hz is smoother than 60Hz because it is 120Hz or double the previous refresh rate which helps a lot with smoothness. However, a 24 FPS video must be equally smooth on a 60 and 120 Hz screen. If you find a video muddier or have jitter, that has nothing to do with "multiples".
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it does work that way. I have tried this using both mpv and MPC-HC, on several different screens. Not like I care about what you think though.
Click to expand...

It's kind of amazing that people in 2015 don't know what "video pulldown" is.


----------



## ljreyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> Thanks for the quick review. I've been looking at upgrading to this monitor from my 120hz Samsung. I was worried about losing that smoothness, but it's nice to hear that FreeSync makes up for some of the loss.


75Hz doesn't seem like a big jump but from 60 Hz, but you can feel it.
I've dipped into the lower 30s and having no screen tearing plus freesync really masks that laggy feel when such a dip happens.
While playing CS:GO, it was smooth/snappy enough to stay competitive.


----------



## razielfury

Anyone know if there will be a chance with may firmware update to pump up hz to 100 hz like the cka model? Since is the same panel..i don't see the limit..i would buy thos monitor..like it but i wont buy nvidia card for eeach the 100 hz


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's kind of amazing that people in 2015 don't know what "video pulldown" is.


True dat. I learned about it when I got my first HD TV in 1999, a massive Mitsubishi Diamond series 65" rear-projection model. That thing weighed a freaking ton!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razielfury*
> 
> Anyone know if there will be a chance with may firmware update to pump up hz to 100 hz like the cka model? Since is the same panel..i don't see the limit..i would buy thos monitor..like it but i wont buy nvidia card for eeach the 100 hz


I doubt it. As I mentioned in a post earlier I think they use a "cheaper" scaler in the FreeSync version of the monitor which can't probably handle 100 Hz, most likely the G-Sync module (fine tuned by Nvidia) can instead handle it properly. But that's just my opinion, we will have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gray Fox*
> 
> Would anyone care to provide some insight into their experience with G-sync? Is it really a game changer in your eyes? How has your experience been overall?


In SLI (XB270HU) mode I am frame capped to 110 FPS in FS and 60 FPS in games .... that's with two 980's at 1506/1900 and a 4790k @ 4.9.

SS


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It's kind of amazing that people in 2015 don't know what "video pulldown" is.


True, but I don't really mind. You gotta learn one way or another.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> True dat. I learned about it when I got my first HD TV in 1999, a massive Mitsubishi Diamond series 65" rear-projection model. That thing weighed a freaking ton!


Video pulldown has nothing to do with computer monitors and games. A 100Hz is just fine and nice for the purpose.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> True dat. I learned about it when I got my first HD TV in 1999, a massive Mitsubishi Diamond series 65" rear-projection model. That thing weighed a freaking ton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video pulldown has nothing to do with computer monitors and games. A 100Hz is just fine and nice for the purpose.
Click to expand...

Says who?

At 100 Hz, some frames will be repeated more than others at 24-30 FPS. That's the basic gist of video pulldown.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Video pulldown has nothing to do with computer monitors and games. A 100Hz is just fine and nice for the purpose.


Video pulldown is source (FPS) and output (refresh rate) dependent. It doesn't matter if it's a television or a monitor, video pulldown is real. It's a documented effect.


----------



## atomicus

I can confirm video pulldown is very much real. I had my video diary of a recent debauched weekend's jaunt through the Amsterdam Red Light District taken down by YouTube before it had racked up even a dozen views!! Most unfair.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I can confirm video pulldown is very much real. I had my video diary of a recent debauched weekend's jaunt through the Amsterdam Red Light District taken down by YouTube before it had racked up even a dozen views!! Most unfair.


Most disturbing effect of all, true. Much more than running a 24 FPS game on a 60Hz monitor or turning off G-Sync and running a 24 FPS game on 100Hz monitor. Imagine the horror of getting such a channel pulldown... I feel you.


----------



## DweeB0

10 bucks says this monitor will have very limited color settings.

Brightness
Contrast
"Colour" Temp

At least change the Queen's English, Acer!

It's sad when basic TV sets have more calibration options than expensive monitors.

I want:

Backlight
Contrast
Brightness
Sharpness
Saturation
Tint
Dynamic Range
White Balance
Gamma
Color Temp
Overdrive

But nope! We'll have to find a way to fix it through software instead.. and it doesn't carry over into full screen games.
/rant

Edit:
*reads review*
Good Acer... you did good.
Now do it for all your monitors!


----------



## atomicus

The TFT Central review of the Freesync version should put to rest any concerns about the general function... it's not perfect, but all solid. There is no getting away from the distinct possibility of QC problems though... this is the single biggest concern I have with this monitor, and at this price point it should be flawless. Acer's last 'premium' monitor, the XB270HU, was dreadful in this regard, so they really need to step up their game on the XR34. I don't know how they could possibly think in their right mind that people paying a FOUR FIGURE SUM for a monitor would accept any less.


----------



## moogleslam

Here's the Linus review of the 75Hz FreeSync version which he overclocked to 85Hz: https://youtu.be/VqsQBeAW8kk


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> The TFT Central review of the Freesync version should put to rest any concerns about the general function... it's not perfect, but all solid. There is no getting away from the distinct possibility of QC problems though... this is the single biggest concern I have with this monitor, and at this price point it should be flawless. Acer's last 'premium' monitor, the XB270HU, was dreadful in this regard, so they really need to step up their game on the XR34. I don't know how they could possibly think in their right mind that people paying a FOUR FIGURE SUM for a monitor would accept any less.


I somehow don't believe Acer QA lately. Would wait some time and if the price is 1000€, that is way too much for such a screen.


----------



## razielfury

Freesync work at 85 hz?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I somehow don't believe Acer QA lately. Would wait some time and if the price is 1000€, that is way too much for such a screen.


It's already available for pre-order here in the UK at Scan... for £959, which is just shy of $1500! We get royally shafted in this country!!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's already available for pre-order here in the UK at Scan... for £959, which is just shy of $1500! We get royally shafted in this country!!


That looks correct, £959.21 = €1367.15. Acer did say in their press release that the g-sync version would cost €1399 in Europe...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> That looks correct, £959.21 = €1367.15. Acer did say in their press release that the g-sync version would cost €1399 in Europe...


Yeah, these suckers need to be perfect. Acer QA needs to set aside anything questionable and sell those cheaper as refurbs or something.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yeah, these suckers need to be perfect. Acer QA needs to set aside anything questionable and sell those cheaper as refurbs or something.


Since a Dell 5K costs 1500€ in Europe, I don't see any reason to buy Acer for such a price. I don't even think that is a sane price for any monitor.


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Since a Dell 5K costs 1500€ in Europe, I don't see any reason to buy Acer for such a price. I don't even think that is a sane price for any monitor.


In my mind, this monitor is superior to the Dell 5K in so many ways; G-Sync/FreeSync, refresh rate, response time, aspect ratio, curved.....Personally, I wouldn't even want this monitor to have a higher resolution than it does as a GTX 980 Ti will even struggle to run at lot of games at 75 or 100 FPS with max settings.


----------



## atomicus

Dell 5K appeals to a totally different consumer, can't really be compared.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> In my mind, this monitor is superior to the Dell 5K in so many ways; G-Sync/FreeSync, refresh rate, response time, aspect ratio, curved.....Personally, I wouldn't even want this monitor to have a higher resolution than it does as a GTX 980 Ti will even struggle to run at lot of games at 75 or 100 FPS with max settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Dell 5K appeals to a totally different consumer, can't really be compared.


Yes, of course. Dell/HP offers extremely crisp image and clarity, but is not targeted at professional gamers. Acer targets professional gamers with lower latency and high refresh rate. Also, not many have deep enough pockets to run competitive FPS games in 5K. While a single TitanX can run Starcraft 2, DotA 2 and LOL at 5K fast, it can't run Battlefield or Call of Duty AW, you need 2-4 cards depending on settings and still are short by 84 FPS than 144Hz-ers (and some latency).

Still, for non-pro gamers who can take double latency (8ms compared to Acer 4ms?) and missing Hz and can cash out, it is a nice screen.

BUT - I find Acer's price unacceptable. No matter being curved and wide and having G-Sync, it is still a much cheaper production than Dell/HP's screen of 5K. They're way over their heads with that price, especially knowing their QA track record.

If I'll buy such a screen (and I am certainly shopping for a 21:9) I'll never cash $1500 for this screen.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Since a Dell 5K costs 1500€ in Europe, I don't see any reason to buy Acer for such a price. I don't even think that is a sane price for any monitor.


See below...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Dell 5K appeals to a totally different consumer, can't really be compared.


This...

Reasons to want this/price justification:

- G-Sync
- 100 Hz
- 34"
- Curved

Nothing like it so far, except for the FreeSync version if you're on AMD hardware.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> BUT - I find Acer's price unacceptable. No matter being curved and wide and having G-Sync, it is still a much cheaper production than Dell/HP's screen of 5K. They're way over their heads with that price, especially knowing their QA track record.
> 
> If I'll buy such a screen (and I am certainly shopping for a 21:9) I'll never cash $1500 for this screen.


I agree with your sentiment, and it's a MAJOR concern given the issues they've had with the XB270HU. They need to improve upon that, otherwise I can see some major lawsuits coming their way if they think people are going to be happy forking over $1500 for a monitor beset with BLB, horrendous IPS glow, stuck/dead pixels and dirt under the screen. At that price, it needs to be FLAWLESS, and they are operating at a quality level here WAY above their experience level, that much is for sure. I have seen NO evidence Acer can play with the big boys at this level, on the contrary in fact. I hope I'm wrong, but I fear the worst...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I agree with your sentiment, and it's a MAJOR concern given the issues they've had with the XB270HU. They need to improve upon that, otherwise I can see some major lawsuits coming their way if they think people are going to be happy forking over $1500 for a monitor beset with BLB, horrendous IPS glow, stuck/dead pixels and dirt under the screen. At that price, it needs to be FLAWLESS, and they are operating at a quality level here WAY above their experience level, that much is for sure. I have seen NO evidence Acer can play with the big boys at this level, on the contrary in fact. I hope I'm wrong, but I fear the worst...


+1

If mine isn't flawless it's going back immediately. At $1200+ there will be very little tolerance for anything but perfect. Acer may learn that the hard way.


----------



## dVeLoPe

^ says the person who will buy it (like I aswell) with a no-refund return policy unless amazon is that good!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ^ says the person who will buy it (like I aswell) with a no-refund return policy unless amazon is that good!


If you have an AMEX card buy it on that. No such thing as no refund with AMEX. They will make the vender take it back.


----------



## dVeLoPe

^ which amex card? I have bank of America or a chase business account I coud order with


----------



## moogleslam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> BUT - I find Acer's price unacceptable. No matter being curved and wide and having G-Sync, it is still a much cheaper production than Dell/HP's screen of 5K. They're way over their heads with that price, especially knowing their QA track record.
> 
> If I'll buy such a screen (and I am certainly shopping for a 21:9) I'll never cash $1500 for this screen.


Is that price confirmed?

Regardless, Curved 34" 3440x1440p monitors are currently about $1000, right? Adding 100Hz and G-Sync to that is obviously going to add to the price, and just the fact that its a world first and only one on the market will add something else. Early adopters always pay more. Do I think it's overpriced or going to be overpriced? Yes. Can I understand the price? Yes. Am I going to buy one? I haven't decided if I'm stupid enough to yet


----------



## dVeLoPe

so will the ROG 3800R competition be the same not 4k?

a 4k 100hz+ requires DP1.3 or whatever? but that means that my new shiny gtx 980ti wouldn't run it even if I had said monitor?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ^ which amex card? I have bank of America or a chase business account I coud order with


Anything that says American Express on the card, and has 1-800-528-4800 on the back, for the AMEX service center. Some bank cards may not be serviced by AMEX.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so will the ROG 3800R competition be the same not 4k?
> 
> a 4k 100hz+ requires DP1.3 or whatever? but that means that my new shiny gtx 980ti wouldn't run it even if I had said monitor?


Yes, most likely the Asus 3800R will use the same panel and is also 3440x1440. No other one is known about, and given that monitor has already been announced, it's all but a certainty it will use the same panel. Also figures it will hit 100Hz if the Acer manages it. And you're right, no GPU currently has a DP 1.3 input, and no monitor will be released with one until GPU's have them... selling monitors NO ONE could use wouldn't make much business sense lol!


----------



## dVeLoPe

October come already so I can get this then lol or would going with a 27 or 34 inch 1440p 144hz be better?

now im confused lol


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moogleslam*
> 
> Is that price confirmed?
> 
> Regardless, Curved 34" 3440x1440p monitors are currently about $1000, right? Adding 100Hz and G-Sync to that is obviously going to add to the price, and just the fact that its a world first and only one on the market will add something else. Early adopters always pay more. Do I think it's overpriced or going to be overpriced? Yes. Can I understand the price? Yes. Am I going to buy one? I haven't decided if I'm stupid enough to yet


Yes, Acer itself confirmed the price in a press release quite a while ago. The price is $1.299 for US and €1399 for Europe, unfortunately for us









I'll be stupid enough to get one though, I'm gonna use it at least for the next 6-7 years. Looking at it like that it will be €200 ~ €230 a year, not too bad. I've had the current monitor for 6 years so far and it's a cheap 27'' 1080p 60 Hz TN panel. The next time I upgrade I will probably wait for a 4k 21:9 format and that's not going to come out anytime soon for now. I doubt I'll be able to go back to 16:9 once I get used to 21:9.

For now 4k and 5k are not a choice for me, many of the applications I use for work don't scale at all on it.


----------



## skypine27

Im jumping at the bit to buy this new Acer too though I'm living in Hong Kong now, so not sure when it will be available in Asia.

For me, this monitor "only" (HAH!) has to last until 4K finally gets 42" AND 90hz+ and g-sync. So that might also be 6-7 years!!

And I hate to be a dick, but if anything this acer is UNDER priced. Yes, I said it. Underpriced.

The LG 34uc97 (which is the target audience of this Acer and uses the same panel as well) is STILL over 1200 USD:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824025107&cm_re=lg_34uc97-_-24-025-107-_-Product

I paid 1300 EUROS for mine over 6 months ago.

I'm surprised this Acer isn't 1500 USD.


----------



## Lumpiersorz




----------



## skypine27

At this point, Acer has no idea what they are talking about.

I asked via Twitter yesterday if they had an updated ETA for the g-sync XR341 Predator. Here is what the rep just replied to me!!!



So yeah, some reps are still telling me this is a 144hz screen. Who knows, maybe it is. But I doubt it. I think its 100hz and they just dont know what they are talking about anymore


----------



## Heracles

This thread is great, I love Acer's marketing team.

It's 75hz

No it's 144hz

No It's 100hz, the 144hz model is the 1080p version

No it's 75hz

Than it's 100hz using G-Sync

Now it's 144hz.....










Acer needs to sit their marketing team down


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> At this point, Acer has no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> I asked via Twitter yesterday if they had an updated ETA for the g-sync XR341 Predator. Here is what the rep just replied to me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, some reps are still telling me this is a 144hz screen. Who knows, maybe it is. But I doubt it. I think its 100hz and they just dont know what they are talking about anymore


Ha, that's hilarious. Well it's technically impossible for this screen to be 144Hz, that much is certain. The bandwidth of DP 1.2 simply won't allow it.


----------



## -terabyte-

Leave alone the poor twitter peoples at Acer, they have no idea of what they're talking about and they mix up things a lot. Personally I'd take TFTCentral word over theirs any time since they confirmed it directly with Acer and not some random guy on twitter. 144 Hz is indeed their X35 version which uses a 2560x1080 panel.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Ha, that's hilarious. Well it's technically impossible for this screen to be 144Hz, that much is certain. The bandwidth of DP 1.2 simply won't allow it.


We've been here - they might surprise us and demonstrate a new G-Sync module capable of that and a monitor with dual DP 1.2 connection for bandwidth.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Leave alone the poor twitter peoples at Acer, they have no idea of what they're talking about and they mix up things a lot. Personally I'd take TFTCentral word over theirs any time since they confirmed it directly with Acer and not some random guy on twitter. 144 Hz is indeed their X35 version which uses a 2560x1080 panel.


Dot pitch will be enormous on that...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Ha, that's hilarious. Well it's technically impossible for this screen to be 144Hz, that much is certain. The bandwidth of DP 1.2 simply won't allow it.


Incorrect.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Incorrect.


OK, IF they used Dual-Mode DP 1.2 it's theoretically possible (yet never before seen)... but they won't... no one is going to buy a $3000 monitor which is what this would cost if they did this. Keep dreaming people... I'll buy everyone on this forum a monitor if the XR341CK ends up at 144Hz!


----------



## -terabyte-

Too bad we already know it will be 100Hz, I would have liked a new free monitor


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> OK, IF they used Dual-Mode DP 1.2 it's theoretically possible (yet never before seen)... but they won't... no one is going to buy a $3000 monitor which is what this would cost if they did this. Keep dreaming people... I'll buy everyone on this forum a monitor if the XR341CK ends up at 144Hz!


That's not what Dual-Mode Displayport means.

Displayport 1.2 standard using all four lanes (single cable) with overhead taken into consideration can run 3440x1440 up to and including 145 Hz. This is separate than what the G-sync module is capable of which I've deduced isn't full DP 1.2 speed.

Due to G-Sync bandwidth and this panels pixel transition speed limitations, it should max out at 100 Hz.


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Ha, that's hilarious. Well it's technically impossible for this screen to be 144Hz, that much is certain. The bandwidth of DP 1.2 simply won't allow it.


Could we possibly be getting a DP 1.3 interface on the monitor?

That way if you run DP1.2 it's 100hz and 144hz if you run DP1.3

However that adds new questions like does the G-Sync module support that, scaler arguments again :/


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Could we possibly be getting a DP 1.3 interface on the monitor?
> 
> That way if you run DP1.2 it's 100hz and 144hz if you run DP1.3
> 
> However that adds new questions like does the G-Sync module support that, scaler arguments again :/


And how would you run DP 1.3? Do you have access to a time machine so you can go grab a GPU from the future that has a DP 1.3 port?


----------



## Heracles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> And how would you run DP 1.3? Do you have access to a time machine so you can go grab a GPU from the future that has a DP 1.3 port?


Ok, what if they release the monitor with a DP 1.3 spec even though the GPU's aren't already out yet. The spec is finalised we are just waiting for GPU's and supported hardware.


----------



## toncij

Well, yes. There was even a rumour that Dell's UP2715K supports DP 1.3 interface for each port, but that has not been confirmed. They could build it in - but - G-Sync is lagging behind DP spec and is not ready for 3440x1440 144Hz.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heracles*
> 
> Ok, what if they release the monitor with a DP 1.3 spec even though the GPU's aren't already out yet. The spec is finalised we are just waiting for GPU's and supported hardware.


It's a nice idea, but the other problem besides the G-Sync issue mentioned above is that it's well known this monitor uses a variation of the same panel used in the Freesync version, which is itself basically an overclocked version of the same 60Hz panel used in the LG/Dell curved monitors, so it couldn't be pushed THAT high. A whole new panel would need to be designed, but we already know this hasn't happened and they've just cleverly squeezed every last drop out of the existing one.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's a nice idea, but the other problem besides the G-Sync issue mentioned above is that it's well known this monitor uses a variation of the same panel used in the Freesync version, which is itself basically an overclocked version of the same 60Hz panel used in the LG/Dell curved monitors, so it couldn't be pushed THAT high. A whole new panel would need to be designed, but we already know this hasn't happened and they've just cleverly squeezed every last drop out of the existing one.


Samsung has a new 3440x1440 panel in production with 100 Hz of native refresh, TFTCentral tweeted the news 2 days ago: https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/629586222558629888

As long as the scalers will support 144 Hz and the panel has a good enough response time we might see a 144 Hz sooner than what we thought.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Samsung has a new 3440x1440 panel in production with 100 Hz of native refresh, TFTCentral tweeted the news 2 days ago: https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/629586222558629888
> 
> As long as the scalers will support 144 Hz and the panel has a good enough response time we might see a 144 Hz sooner than what we thought.


I can't see it going that high simply because of the bandwidth limitations of DP 1.2. If it's in 'production' already, it will be bound by the same limitations as anything else. Plus Samsung seem totally disinterested in G-Sync, instead opting for Freesync on several of their recent monitor releases, so it may be more likely to go that route if anything, further limiting its range. VA isn't exactly ideal either... susceptible to gradient banding, black crush and text crispness... all of which IPS does better (although IPS is far from perfect I know).

That said, it's good to see more 21:9 monitors/panels on the horizon. We need choice.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Either way, 3440x1440 at 144Hz is not feasible. And MST is not feasibl either because of the slew of bugs and issues it has not to mention input lag. While games look gorgeous on my Dell UP2715K, more so than on any other monitor, it's a blurry mess for the most part.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I can't see it going that high simply because of the bandwidth limitations of DP 1.2. If it's in 'production' already, it will be bound by the same limitations as anything else. Plus Samsung seem totally disinterested in G-Sync, instead opting for Freesync on several of their recent monitor releases, so it may be more likely to go that route if anything, further limiting its range. VA isn't exactly ideal either... susceptible to gradient banding, black crush and text crispness... all of which IPS does better (although IPS is far from perfect I know).
> 
> That said, it's good to see more 21:9 monitors/panels on the horizon. We need choice.


No you misunderstand (I did too initially lol), Samsung is only going to produce the panel itself. They are not planning any monitor with it, at least for now. But nonetheless I agree that it is good to see more and more 21:9 options, be them either monitor or just panels to choose from. The more options there are the more the price will start going down.


----------



## Lumpiersorz

Nordic internet website Komplett.dk says the monitor will be out this august, and they display it with 100hz specs.

https://www.komplett.dk/acer-34-predator-curved-led-g-sync-x34/851201#


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumpiersorz*
> 
> Nordic internet website Komplett.dk says the monitor will be out this august, and they display it with 100hz specs.
> 
> https://www.komplett.dk/acer-34-predator-curved-led-g-sync-x34/851201#


ahah, it says 100 Hz under the monitor title but it says 75 Hz in the specs, they forgot to change both values:

Quote:


> QHD 3440 x 1440 ved 75 Hz


----------



## Raketkirurgen

Swedish retailer Inet.se confirms 100hz.

http://www.inet.se/produkt/2205428/acer-34-x34-predator-gamingskarm-med-g-sync-21-9-format-och-curved-ips-panel#/specs

Unfortunately the release date has been change from 30th aug to 10th oct, i suspect komplett will change their date too since nordic stores typically get stock at the same time.


----------



## Sheyster

I think it's pretty safe to say it's 100 Hz now guys. TFTCentral got confirmation direct from Acer and will have a demo unit soon.









On a related note, my second Titan X arrives on Thursday, and my wallet is ready for this monitor!


----------



## Thetbrett

yay..100hz..







why am i unhappy, my rig can't do 2560-1440p 100hz as it is. This, and the ASUS wil be ball..not screen..tearingly awesome..stop moaning, all of you!


----------



## Lumpiersorz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I think it's pretty safe to say it's 100 Hz now guys. TFTCentral got confirmation direct from Acer and will have a demo unit soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a related note, my second Titan X arrives on Thursday, and my wallet is ready for this monitor!


Yeah just ordered one aswell along with a second 980ti







. to be shipped together when the time comes.

going to be great!


----------



## shaunster

Is the release date for US going to be the same as Europe? Can we expect it around October too? I'm saving my pennies as we speak.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaunster*
> 
> Is the release date for US going to be the same as Europe? Can we expect it around October too? I'm saving my pennies as we speak.


Original date was August for Europe and September for US, but then the date slipped to October. The problem is that we don't know which one (at least I've not seen any specific mention of it), is it August to October or September to October? 2 months or 1 month?

Anyway the monitor should be available first in Europe, so as soon as it is available here you can expect a US release ~1 month later.


----------



## shaunster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Original date was August for Europe and September for US, but then the date slipped to October. The problem is that we don't know which one (at least I've not seen any specific mention of it), is it August to October or September to October? 2 months or 1 month?
> 
> Anyway the monitor should be available first in Europe, so as soon as it is available here you can expect a US release ~1 month later.


Cool. Well I'm in Canada so we'll probably get it around or a little after the states. I'm saying late October cuz I don't wanna get my hopes up. If it's available sooner then that will be a nice little surprise.


----------



## F4ze0ne

FreeSync version here... This monitor will definitely be worth the wait!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> FreeSync version here... This monitor will definitely be worth the wait!


I'm thinking of moving to FuryX from TitanX because I am annoyed by this waiting...


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'm thinking of moving to FuryX from TitanX because I am annoyed by this waiting...


I would just wait for the G-Sync version if I had a Titan X.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> I would just wait for the G-Sync version if I had a Titan X.


Agreed. I have 2 x Titan X's and there is no way I would buy the freesync version and an AMD video card just to have it now. People dont seem to have patience anymore.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'm thinking of moving to FuryX from TitanX because I am annoyed by this waiting...


That would be a downgrade both with GPU and monitor, hell the monitor has already been listed in Scandinavian stores and should be out very soon. G-Sync is a better technology than Freesynd, you get 100hz instead of 75hz and your GPU has more ram and more raw power and supports a more recent version of DX12 than AMD.

So hold your horses and it will be here very soon.


----------



## razielfury

You don't know nothing...freesync worse..gtx better dx12..ridicolous and fail man


----------



## mouacyk




----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razielfury*
> 
> You don't know nothing...freesync worse..gtx better dx12..ridicolous and fail man


Explain to me then why I am wrong? G-sync is better, there is no doubt about it whether you like Green or Red, the main reason it's better is because it has extra hardware unlike Freesync. Nvidia supporting a later version of DX12 is also a fact..

So please do share your proof on me being wrong..


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> That would be a downgrade both with GPU and monitor, hell the monitor has already been listed in Scandinavian stores and should be out very soon. G-Sync is a better technology than Freesynd, you get 100hz instead of 75hz and your GPU has more ram and more raw power and supports a more recent version of DX12 than AMD.
> 
> So hold your horses and it will be here very soon.


Well to be honest, I swap a lot, in any case I am actually waiting for the next gen to really beef it up (SLI/CF), but I'm curious about AMD FuryX, it is a very interesting card, not really much worse than 980Ti. TitanX is better (especially with 1440 boost I'm running it at) and yes, it supports DX12_1, but as an engine dev, trust me, we'll sooner see a new generation of cards than DX12_1 becomes relevant to anyone.









FreeSync makes screens cheaper (enables me to buy 3 instead of 2 maybe), but I care most for highest refresh available, than a sync option since I do reduce details as much as I can to achieve 144 FPS. I care more for it being fluid than eye-candy.









Are there any real, serious issues with FreeSync? Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## formula m

*This thread is 7 months old... and still no monitor.* Seems like an awful lot of viral marketing going on, on these forums.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Well to be honest, I swap a lot, in any case I am actually waiting for the next gen to really beef it up (SLI/CF), but I'm curious about AMD FuryX, it is a very interesting card, not really much worse than 980Ti. TitanX is better (especially with 1440 boost I'm running it at) and yes, it supports DX12_1, but as an engine dev, trust me, we'll sooner see a new generation of cards than DX12_1 becomes relevant to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreeSync makes screens cheaper (enables me to buy 3 instead of 2 maybe), but I care most for highest refresh available, than a sync option since I do reduce details as much as I can to achieve 144 FPS. I care more for it being fluid than eye-candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any real, serious issues with FreeSync? Haven't tried it yet.


Fair enough! I used to swap a lot to, but the economy caught up with me hehe. Next gen should be pretty awesome, especially with Pascal (at least it looks good so far). Fury X is no doubt a good card, but considering it's just under a 980 TI in performance and you already have a Titan X, it really seems like a huge waste and a downgrade. If you swapped it for something better I would never complain.
Yeah I know DX12.1 doesn't really matter, but it still a feature that AMD does not have. Just seeing a DX12 game at all would be cool now hehe.. Think we will see them starting to come closer to Christmas and then much more next year.

As for Freesync vs G-sync basically it comes down to Nvidia's extra hardware/scaler on the monitor which renders the picture smoother and works better in a wider range of FPS. In many ways they are similar, but if you see them side by side there is no doubt for me that G-sync is the better technology overall. Maybe in a year or two AMD will keep up, and then Freesync will be much more interesting.
Considering the G-sync version has 100hz vs the 75hz on Freesync, it's kind of a no brainer in your case with a Titan X to buy the G-sync panel.
Price difference between the two is not that much either, $1339 Freesync and $1460 G-Sync (Taken from Norwegian site linked below). Both are very expensive monitors to start with, so the difference in price between them makes little difference I think, and just those few extra hz is worth it in my eyes.

https://www.komplett.no/acer-34-predator-curved-led-xr341ck/844771
https://www.komplett.no/acer-34-predator-curved-led-g-sync-x34/851201
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> *This thread is 7 months old... and still no monitor.* Seems like an awful lot of viral marketing going on, on these forums.


Have to agree on that.. However now it's finally right around the corner considering it's been listed on many different sites now.


----------



## smushroomed

So the free sync acer is only 1100 usd on amazon usa. I hope the acer x34 gsync is less than 1300.

Have 2 rog Swifts right now and I'll offload one as soon as I take order on the x34 gsync


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> *This thread is 7 months old... and still no monitor.* Seems like an awful lot of viral marketing going on, on these forums.


I wouldn't call it viral or even marketing for that matter. This is a very niche product, and OCN happens to be the place where those who are interested congregate to discuss these types of products.


----------



## toncij

Price bothers me a lot here...


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Price bothers me a lot here...












TCO


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Explain to me then why I am wrong? G-sync is better, there is no doubt about it whether you like Green or Red, the main reason it's better is because it has extra hardware unlike Freesync. Nvidia supporting a later version of DX12 is also a fact..
> 
> So please do share your proof on me being wrong..


New gaming laptops with Maxwell GPUs do not use G-Sync Modules for G-sync. It uses Adaptive-Sync for G-Sync. (aka FreeSync in AMD's environment).


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> New gaming laptops with Maxwell GPUs do not use G-Sync Modules for G-sync. It uses Adaptive-Sync for G-Sync. (aka FreeSync in AMD's environment).


This means nothing, laptops don't have a scaler to begin with and the video driver can control the panel directly. A desktop monitor instead has the scaler in between the panel and the driver, and that's what the G-sync module takes care of.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so what exactly s ithe difference vbetween this and 4k

I noticed its both have 2160p and 4k is like 4160 and this is like 3840 or something like realy? why isn't it considier 4k??


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so what exactly s ithe difference vbetween this and 4k
> 
> I noticed its both have 2160p and 4k is like 4160 and this is like 3840 or something like realy? why isn't it considier 4k??


You noticed incorrect. This monitor will have a resolution of 3440x1440. 4K is thought to be 3840x2160 (although it is 4096x2160). The difference is in pixel density, dot pitch... and format of course.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so what exactly s ithe difference vbetween this and 4k
> 
> I noticed its both have 2160p and 4k is like 4160 and this is like 3840 or something like realy? why isn't it considier 4k??


You need to google your resolutions bro:

1080p (still very common for low-mid range gamers): 1920 x 1080
1440p (my guess at what "mainstream" mid-upper range gamers use): 2560 x 1440

4k: 3840 X 2160. Not very common for gamers yet. Panels are often "slow" and require tremendous graphics horsepower to run modern titles at high settings

This Acer: 3440 x 1440. Has the "height" of a 1440p panel but a much wider with (i.e. the 21:9 aspect ratio). Still somewhat of a niche market, it is starting to get more popular among high end gamers. Has slightly less pixels than a 4K panel but considerably more than a normal 1440p panel, and thus still requires serious graphics hardware to run modern titles at high settings. I'm using my LG 34" 3440 x 1440 with TWO Titan X's in SLI.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so yea like I pretty much got 4k then. LOL


----------



## smushroomed

I think the latest steam survey shows 4k and 21:9 1440p at near same uptake, which is still less than 1%.

It's still to early to tell what is gonna win out.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so yea like I pretty much got 4k then. LOL


No, not really. The point of 4K and further "high DPI displays" is to have more dense panels with crispier/sharper and more detailed picture. It is not the amount of pixels, but amount of pixels per inch that matters.
A 4K display on 27/28" or 24" has significantly more densely packed pixels than a standard screen of 27" with 2560x1440 or 34" with 3440x1440. Both of the former have around the same pixel density and the amount of pixels itself has not even closely the effect of 4K (aside from being more demanding).

Since there is no hardware than can support having both, you still need to decide if you want a sharper image or a wide field of view (if your game supports it, since some don't) meaning you can get a 5K, 4K or 4K with G-Sync display or a normal 1440, or wide 1440 display for 21:9 format.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> I think the latest steam survey shows 4k and 21:9 1440p at near same uptake, which is still less than 1%.
> 
> It's still to early to tell what is gonna win out.


This is not a race and there is no winning here. High resolution will continue to advance and develop. Hopefully (and I definitely expect it will) ultra-wide will too. Also, high speed will also. At some point the three will merge, but currently we can only merge the two of those features and so far we only have merged ultra-wide and speed since that is possible.

Ideally, a gamer of the future having 4x TitanX3 (Volta) or 4x FuryX3 cards would love to have a curved DP 1.3 display of 34" 6880x2880 resolution IPS with 4ms latency and 144Hz refresh rate.


----------



## gtgtogo

Don't get your hopes up, Acer has been really inconsistent with specs and dp 1.2 can't support 3440x1440 @ 144hz. What is Acer doing???

Source Acer America Twitter: https://mobile.twitter.com/AcerAmerica?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtgtogo*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your hopes up, Acer has been really inconsistent with specs and dp 1.2 can't support 3440x1440 @ 144hz. What is Acer doing???
> 
> Source Acer America Twitter: https://mobile.twitter.com/AcerAmerica?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


As I mentioned earlier in another post leave the poor twitter guys alone, they don't know what they're talking about and they mix things up









The X35 will be 2560x1080 @ 144 Hz, the X34 instead is 3440x1440 @ 100 Hz. This has been already confirmed multiple times at this point.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> This is not a race and there is no winning here. High resolution will continue to advance and develop. Hopefully (and I definitely expect it will) ultra-wide will too. Also, high speed will also. At some point the three will merge, but currently we can only merge the two of those features and so far we only have merged ultra-wide and speed since that is possible.


Indeed, not a race at all, more just an indication of where things are at... which, depending where someone is on the technological highway, can be very revealing. There is no question every gamer above 1080p is in the minority. The Steam survey has that figure at 35% vs just over 1% for 1440p and less than 1% for 4K and 21:9. For those who left 1080p behind long ago (like myself), that may come as quite a surprise!

It will be interesting to see what DP 1.3 brings to the table, and how long it is before we start to see much faster 4K and 21:9 panels, perhaps even a merging of the two as you say. DP 1.3 will certainly allow it, but whether the GPU may be the bottleneck remains to be seen, as at these higher resolutions the GPU demands will be considerable to say the least! Hopefully this is where DX12 can work its magic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtgtogo*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your hopes up, Acer has been really inconsistent with specs and dp 1.2 can't support 3440x1440 @ 144hz. What is Acer doing???
> 
> Source Acer America Twitter: https://mobile.twitter.com/AcerAmerica?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


It'll all but confirmed this will be 100hz with G-Sync now... TFT Central (a reliable source) have been told that by Acer, and it's certainly as high as the panel could go with DP 1.2 anyway. Anyone hoping for 144Hz is dreaming that's for sure. No idea what was behind that Twitter comment, but it's blatantly false.


----------



## Pikaru

Interested to see how this turns out. I'd need to decide to keep either my 4K BenQ or my PG278Q...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> I think the latest steam survey shows 4k and 21:9 1440p at near same uptake, which is still less than 1%.
> 
> It's still to early to tell what is gonna win out.


Honestly, if BenQ had a 120 or 144 Hz G-Sync version of their 32" 1440P 16:9 model, I'd just go that route for less money. It would probably cost around $799 is my guess.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Honestly, if BenQ had a 120 or 144 Hz G-Sync version of their 32" 1440P 16:9 model, I'd just go that route for less money. It would probably cost around $799 is my guess.


If someone made a 144hz 32" (16:9) 1440p monitor I would be in heaven.... especially if it had g-sync.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> If someone made a 144hz 32" (16:9) 1440p monitor I would be in heaven.... especially if it had g-sync.


Just buy a 27" and sit closer.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Just buy a 27" and sit closer.


I have a 27" and sit right up to the edge of my desk. There is still a good 36 inches between my face and my screen if I am sitting up straight, add another 12-18 inches if I lean back. A 27" 1440p monitor is very difficult to use cad software on if you aren't sitting up close, I might be able to use a 1440p monitor for work while at home if it was a 32 inch.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> If someone made a 144hz 32" (16:9) 1440p monitor I would be in heaven.... especially if it had g-sync.


I have a 32" tv in my bedroom. I tested out sitting in front of it like a monitor and can say that for a 16:9 that felt like a sweet spot. I could see the whole thing without moving my head or anything crazy. The height of the top was right. 32" without a doubt is where it's at.

Almost picked up a 32" 1440p BenQ because of it. Just couldn't risk dealing with screen tearing.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Just buy a 27" and sit closer.


Another benefit is that pixel pitch is much better on the 32" 1440P. It's about the same as a 1080P 24" monitor.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Another benefit is that pixel pitch is much better on the 32" 1440P. It's about the same as a 1080P 24" monitor.


My question is more would i miss the pixel density on it..

Because i do quite like the BL3200, it has a VA panel on it after all... which makes my mouth water for the black level and contrast... but im kinda nervous id find a huge difference because of the loss of pixel density

Kinda between the BL3200, the XL2730Z or the Samsung 34" Curved VA


----------



## atomicus

Why on earth are people talking about 32" 16:9 1440p in a thread about an ultrawide monitor?


----------



## Kanivakil

Waiting for the X34 to come out, the GSYNC version of this monitor. Heard it will be 100Hz, unlike 75Hz for the Freesync version. I was going to purchase the Asus ROG version of this but I'm not going to wait forever since they claim that they can only currently produce 75Hz. The Freesync version is only $1,099 (at proadvantage it's even lower at $978.34; doesn't even charge tax). I expect the G-Sync to be around $1,299.


----------



## dVeLoPe

heard its sept 9th release in us? newegg got a 50$ credit going to use and buy their hopefully they don't tae forever to stock it


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> heard its sept 9th release in us? newegg got a 50$ credit going to use and buy their hopefully they don't tae forever to stock it


Apparently the release date got delayed to October ( no idea if it was the EU or US one though).


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Apparently the release date got delayed to October ( no idea if it was the EU or US one though).


UK is definitely delayed until 9th October it would appear, which I would assume covers the rest of the EU. No idea how that impacts US release though.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> UK is definitely delayed until 9th October it would appear, which I would assume covers the rest of the EU. No idea how that impacts US release though.


US release was originally planned 1 month after the EU one. Maybe with the delay they will launch the monitor at the same time everywhere, or US will still be 1 month later (and thus November).


----------



## toncij

Yet another delay.







How unexpected... NOT.







Hopefully they'll take care of QA.


----------



## dVeLoPe

this totally sucks... so to confirm 100hz is g-sync only when enabled or I will have 100hz on the panel at all times even in 2d desktop etc?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Yet another delay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How unexpected... NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they'll take care of QA.


Yet another? This is the first delay, the monitor was always scheduled to be out for the end of August, and now it's been moved to October.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> this totally sucks... so to confirm 100hz is g-sync only when enabled or I will have 100hz on the panel at all times even in 2d desktop etc?


I think the panel will be 100Hz at all times and not only games just like the ROG swift but others think it will go up to 100 Hz only when gaming. Until TFTCentral ot someone else posts a review there isn't exactly any official confirmation though.

Personally I still think it's silly to think the panel will go to 100Hz only when you game, if it can go up there it will always go up to 100 Hz even on normal usage.


----------



## Kanivakil

Source?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Source?


Of what?


----------



## Kanivakil




----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> others think it will go up to 100 Hz only when gaming.


There is no reason for such implementation. Even if true, who would buy such a lousy screen?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> There is no reason for such implementation. Even if true, who would buy such a lousy screen?


Exactly my thought


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> There is no reason for such implementation. Even if true, who would buy such a lousy screen?


Where was this rumor derived from? People speaking from their rear-ends?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Apparently the release date got delayed to October ( no idea if it was the EU or US one though).


GDI.







Just got my second T-X in and ready for it. This sucks...


----------



## skypine27

Not trying to troll here but...

Who cares if its only 75hz when you are double clicking icons in Win 10 or opening new tabs in your browser?

The only time I imagine I'd care about getting the full 100 hz would be when Im making head shots in Fallout 4....

I'd think the standard 60 would be fine for dragging and dropping files?


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Not trying to troll here but...
> 
> Who cares if its only 75hz when you are double clicking icons in Win 10 or opening new tabs in your browser?
> 
> The only time I imagine I'd care about getting the full 100 hz would be when Im making head shots in Fallout 4....
> 
> I'd think the standard 60 would be fine for dragging and dropping files?


60Hz is fine, but 100+Hz is better. Ofcourse, the primary use of overclocked monitors is gaming but if you can use it on the deskop also thats better.
Similar to how some people prefer a mobile OS over the other due to its "smoothness" and "fluidity".
The first thing I notice when I reinstall windows or update my GPU driver is the reduced smoothness of 60hz compared to 110Hz.
And by the way i dont think this monitor operates this way. Why wouldn't it display 100Hz outside of games?


----------



## toncij

I did conduct some self-experiments... after 144Hz for a day, 60Hz screens look like pretty much stuttering crap.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Not trying to troll here but...
> 
> Who cares if its only 75hz when you are double clicking icons in Win 10 or opening new tabs in your browser?
> 
> The only time I imagine I'd care about getting the full 100 hz would be when Im making head shots in Fallout 4....
> 
> I'd think the standard 60 would be fine for dragging and dropping files?


100 Hz is smoother, have a look at this video for a comparison: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP6ev9R_jqE

There are plenty of other examples too.


----------



## Kanivakil

Someone on this forum said that X34 is being released in the US next month. Is that confirmed? Can't find official release date on the web, just secondhand information.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Someone on this forum said that X34 is being released in the US next month. Is that confirmed? Can't find official release date on the web, just secondhand information.


The EU date was moved up to October 9 according to several sites, and originally the US date was supposed to be 1 month after EU. I doubt the original September date still applies to US, maybe they will launch it in October too or still 1 month later in November









The sooner the better anyway









*EDIT:* TFTCentral has not received a review sample either yet.


----------



## smushroomed

Scan uk has a pre order available for the acer x34 for oct. I'll guess a month later for usa.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> Scan uk has a pre order available for the acer x34 for oct. I'll guess a month later for usa.










This gets better and better... Not...


----------



## toncij

At best, those will be available by December...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> At best, those will be available by December...


I'm starting to regret picking up a second T-X in anticipation of this thing being released in September in the US. I could have waited and picked one up later for less $.


----------



## Kanivakil

Where is the source coming from for the X34 release date?

It's available in Australia: http://www.acer.com.au/ac/en/AU/content/model/UM.CX1SA.002

Regardless of all these information is coming from, the X34 is coming soon. 1-3 months.


----------



## Thetbrett

not actually available yet. Hopefully we get it in October too, just in time for Fallout 4.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> not actually available yet. Hopefully we get it in October too, just in time for Fallout 4.


I too was hoping to do my first play thru of fallout 4 at 100hz on this thing....

Each week that passes I see that as less and less likely.

But I'm pretty sure it will be out for Star Citizen!! Haha!!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm starting to regret picking up a second T-X in anticipation of this thing being released in September in the US. I could have waited and picked one up later for less $.


I'm using a TitanX only as a temp solution since both AMD and Nvidia will push 14/16 FinFET cards next year, cards that will obliterate whatever we had for years now. Even reducing process in half could alone bring 100% more performance for the same chip size, let alone moving to better design.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I too was hoping to do my first play thru of fallout 4 at 100hz on this thing....
> 
> Each week that passes I see that as less and less likely.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure it will be out for Star Citizen!! Haha!!


I was just having a Civ 5 session and was thinking how cool this tyoe of monitor would be for it.


----------



## Lumpiersorz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'm using a TitanX only as a temp solution since both AMD and Nvidia will push 14/16 FinFET cards next year, cards that will obliterate whatever we had for years now. Even reducing process in half could alone bring 100% more performance for the same chip size, let alone moving to better design.


You won't see a bigger performance increase than the usual.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumpiersorz*
> 
> You won't see a bigger performance increase than the usual.


That should not be the case. We can expect close to double the amount of transistors which must translate to a minimum of 50% improvement in raw performance.


----------



## Wattser93

Is G-Sync worth the 50% premium over current 34" ultrawides? I've yet to use a G-Sync monitor and don't know if I should wait for this monitor or buy a current 34" ultrawide.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> Is G-Sync worth the 50% premium over current 34" ultrawides? I've yet to use a G-Sync monitor and don't know if I should wait for this monitor or buy a current 34" ultrawide.


For lower refresh rates such as 60 Hz? Definitely.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> Is G-Sync worth the 50% premium over current 34" ultrawides? I've yet to use a G-Sync monitor and don't know if I should wait for this monitor or buy a current 34" ultrawide.


IMHO, no. I prefer ULMB as I always reduce details to achieve 120FPS instead of G-Sync. Now, the question is: does ULMB work without G-Sync on FreeSync monitors? Like FS version of this Acer. Is it an available feature at all?


----------



## Lumpiersorz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> That should not be the case. We can expect close to double the amount of transistors which must translate to a minimum of 50% improvement in raw performance.


From a business perspective, it wouldn't make sense to release something that powerful.

If they do, it's going to be the most expensive card they've ever released.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> IMHO, no. I prefer ULMB as I always reduce details to achieve 120FPS instead of G-Sync. Now, the question is: does ULMB work without G-Sync on FreeSync monitors? Like FS version of this Acer. Is it an available feature at all?


ULMB is linked to G-sync and requires a minimum refresh rate (the lowest I've seen so far was 85 Hz), so no it will never work with a FreeSync monitor because it is something included in the g-sync module directly.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumpiersorz*
> 
> From a business perspective, it wouldn't make sense to release something that powerful.
> 
> If they do, it's going to be the most expensive card they've ever released.


This is true, and it's an inescapable thought in my mind when I read articles saying how supremely powerful next gen HBM2 GPU's are going to be. There's no doubt they will be mighty impressive, but to release a card 50% more powerful than its predecessor? Just think for a second what that would do to the marketplace. If such a card came in at the price point you would typically expect for a brand new GPU, it would mean the price of the 980Ti (being 50% less powerful) would PLUMMET... it would have to, otherwise no-one would buy it. They might as well collect all stock and melt them down. It would literally become worthless overnight. However, the alternative is that the new cards would come with a wildly exorbitant price tag... but then no one would be able to afford it except the super rich. You'd create create a new class of elite gamer. Only they'd be left out in the cold as game devs would not be creating games to take advantage of this super amazingly powerful GPU as 99% of gamers wouldn't be using them! So, no... it makes no sense that the next gen GPU's will be 50% more powerful.

Back on topic though, I thought we were still waiting on confirmation on ULMB for the X34? Acer confirmed 100hz, but I haven't seen confirmation on ULMB. Given it can't be used with G-Sync, and I thought this panel required G-Sync for it to work above 75Hz, I don't know how ULMB will function exactly given it needs 85Hz+?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumpiersorz*
> 
> From a business perspective, it wouldn't make sense to release something that powerful.
> 
> If they do, it's going to be the most expensive card they've ever released.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> This is true, and it's an inescapable thought in my mind when I read articles saying how supremely powerful next gen HBM2 GPU's are going to be. There's no doubt they will be mighty impressive, but to release a card 50% more powerful than its predecessor? Just think for a second what that would do to the marketplace. If such a card came in at the price point you would typically expect for a brand new GPU, it would mean the price of the 980Ti (being 50% less powerful) would PLUMMET... it would have to, otherwise no-one would buy it. They might as well collect all stock and melt them down. It would literally become worthless overnight. However, the alternative is that the new cards would come with a wildly exorbitant price tag... but then no one would be able to afford it except the super rich. You'd create create a new class of elite gamer. Only they'd be left out in the cold as game devs would not be creating games to take advantage of this super amazingly powerful GPU as 99% of gamers wouldn't be using them! So, no... it makes no sense that the next gen GPU's will be 50% more powerful.


Not really. I'm talking about highest end card available. They'll do their best and that is a certain thing. It would do nothing strange to the market, nothing close to what you expect. Exorbitant price? Of course, TitanNext will not cost less than TitanX, and Fury-Xv2 won't cost less than Fury-X.
You will get slower cards, of course, they'll be easier to manufacture and cheaper, but that doesn't make it any different. FuryX is 40-60% faster than 290X. TitanX is almost 40% faster than TitanBlack. They will make the best they can. We already know they'll make GTX "1080" and only after a "1080Ti". Of course, 1080Ti will be the fastest one, a full chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Back on topic though, I thought we were still waiting on confirmation on ULMB for the X34? Acer confirmed 100hz, but I haven't seen confirmation on ULMB. Given it can't be used with G-Sync, and I thought this panel required G-Sync for it to work above 75Hz, I don't know how ULMB will function exactly given it needs 85Hz+?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> ULMB is linked to G-sync and requires a minimum refresh rate (the lowest I've seen so far was 85 Hz), so no it will never work with a FreeSync monitor because it is something included in the g-sync module directly.


I see. So, FreeSync monitors don't have a feature like ULMB? Ehh. 85Hz minimum makes it so sad and actually reduces my excitement about this display...


----------



## Shadowarez

So will they start putting active cooling for gsync modules in these 34+ inch monitors? From what iv seen overclocking the gsync module can only bring QC further down then were it sits now.

Or petition nvidia to start using some AS5 or liquid metal tim on the gsync modules bet that wpuld reduce returns by 50% or toss a fan in there till nvidia discovers a way cool added hardware. I wonder if we could get stats from asus showing gsync overheating as cause to horrendious QC probs.


----------



## zanardi

Acer XR341CK 34" curved gaming screen (FreeSync version) has arrived with us for testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Not really. I'm talking about highest end card available. They'll do their best and that is a certain thing. It would do nothing strange to the market, nothing close to what you expect. Exorbitant price? Of course, TitanNext will not cost less than TitanX, and Fury-Xv2 won't cost less than Fury-X.
> You will get slower cards, of course, they'll be easier to manufacture and cheaper, but that doesn't make it any different. FuryX is 40-60% faster than 290X. TitanX is almost 40% faster than TitanBlack. They will make the best they can. We already know they'll make GTX "1080" and only after a "1080Ti". Of course, 1080Ti will be the fastest one, a full chip.
> 
> I see. So, FreeSync monitors don't have a feature like ULMB? Ehh. 85Hz minimum makes it so sad and actually reduces my excitement about this display...


Of course FreeSync (AMD) monitors can't use Nvidia's ULMB, what do you expect, but they can have a better blur reduction tehnology if produced by BenQ or Eizo for example.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanardi*
> 
> Acer XR341CK 34" curved gaming screen (FreeSync version) has arrived with us for testing.
> Of course FreeSync (AMD) monitors can't use Nvidia's ULMB, what do you expect, but they can have a better blur reduction tehnology if produced by BenQ or Eizo for example.


I think you failed to understand my comment: I don't talk about Nvidia's ULMB, but any kind of motion blur reduction technology. That is what _"a feature like ULMB"_ means.

So far, neither Asus or Acer have it on FreeSync models?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I see. So, FreeSync monitors don't have a feature like ULMB? Ehh. 85Hz minimum makes it so sad and actually reduces my excitement about this display...


They do if the monitor maker includes an analogous technique (BenQ, Eizo).


----------



## CallsignVega

One thing this display has me worried about is the level of ghosting (75 Hz Freesync version below with same panel as G-Sync version):


































The level of ghosting on the 34" Acer is almost identical to it's crappy 60 Hz brother. It's "best" transition is just as bad as some of it's competitors worst.. Not sure the extra width is worth the significant increase in ghosting. Considering the bump to 75 Hz hasn't really helped the display versus it's 60 Hz brother, not sure the bump to 100 Hz will do anything either with the G-Sync version. Overdrive can only help so much with these slow IPS pixels.

Look's like we may be in the same situation as the Overclock Korean Catleap type monitors. More Hz makes them feel "smoother", but they are still a blurry mess.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> One thing this display has me worried about is the level of ghosting (75 Hz Freesync version below with same panel as G-Sync version):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The level of ghosting on the 34" Acer is almost identical to it's crappy 60 Hz brother. It's "best" transition is just as bad as some of it's competitors worst.. Not sure the extra width is worth the significant increase in ghosting. Considering the bump to 75 Hz hasn't really helped the display versus it's 60 Hz brother, not sure the bump to 100 Hz will do anything either with the G-Sync version. Overdrive can only help so much with these slow IPS pixels.
> 
> Look's like we may be in the same situation as the Overclock Korean Catleap type monitors. More Hz makes them feel "smoother", but they are still a blurry mess.


Im having problems getting your pics to show in your post


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> One thing this display has me worried about is the level of ghosting (75 Hz Freesync version below with same panel as G-Sync version):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The level of ghosting on the 34" Acer is almost identical to it's crappy 60 Hz brother. It's "best" transition is just as bad as some of it's competitors worst.. Not sure the extra width is worth the significant increase in ghosting. Considering the bump to 75 Hz hasn't really helped the display versus it's 60 Hz brother, not sure the bump to 100 Hz will do anything either with the G-Sync version. Overdrive can only help so much with these slow IPS pixels.
> 
> Look's like we may be in the same situation as the Overclock Korean Catleap type monitors. More Hz makes them feel "smoother", but they are still a blurry mess.


What monitor are you looking forward to purchase then?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What monitor are you looking forward to purchase then?


Something from 2020?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Something from 2020?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Raketkirurgen

Looks like it'll launch in 2-3 weeks here in Sweden, several retailers have "in stock"-dates first and second week of sept.
We usually get stuff like this first, but it shouldn't be far of for the rest of you.


----------



## Shadowarez

Unless they ship them in tug boats again get hijacked by pirates then pirates see how terrible the qc is and dumps them in ocean


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Unless they ship them in tug boats again get hijacked by pirates then pirates see how terrible the qc is and dumps them in ocean










:thumb:


----------



## Lumpiersorz

Gsync version is already in stock in danish shops


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumpiersorz*
> 
> Gsync version is already in stock in danish shops


is there a link?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumpiersorz*
> 
> Gsync version is already in stock in danish shops


By what name? Some shops in Germany list XR341CKA as having 1300 euro prices, which is exactly what this should cost... but naming is wrong...


----------



## Raketkirurgen

I think he's mixed it up with the free sync version, because it's not listed here. http://www.pricerunner.dk/cl/25/Skaerme?attr_59488876=59488962

And usually Nordic countries get stuff at the same time, which isn't weird, because most retailers have stores in more than one Nordic country.

EDIT: https://www.fcomputer.dk/hardware/monitor/pc/acer/predator-x34-34%E2%80%B3-4ms-sort.html

"Forventet levering ved bestilling: 26/8 2015" translates roughly to "expected delivery date"

Then again, some Swedish stores had dates around now a couple of weeks ago, maybe they've forgot to update the site or maybe some people are lucky to get a small early batch.

Either way, it shouldn't be far of


----------



## Lumpiersorz

No mixup. Go to sharkgaming.dk they have both versions in stock and Even posted on Facebook about it.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumpiersorz*
> 
> No mixup. Go to sharkgaming.dk they have both versions in stock and Even posted on Facebook about it.


Yes, they obviously do... http://sharkgaming.dk/acer-x34.html

But... price is 1000 euro. That is 400 euro less than announced MSRP, isn't it?


----------



## Lumpiersorz

10k danish crowns is around 1300 euro


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumpiersorz*
> 
> 10k danish crowns is around 1300 euro


Sorry, I've calculated swedish


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> One thing this display has me worried about is the level of ghosting (75 Hz Freesync version below with same panel as G-Sync version):
> 
> The level of ghosting on the 34" Acer is almost identical to it's crappy 60 Hz brother. It's "best" transition is just as bad as some of it's competitors worst.. Not sure the extra width is worth the significant increase in ghosting. Considering the bump to 75 Hz hasn't really helped the display versus it's 60 Hz brother, not sure the bump to 100 Hz will do anything either with the G-Sync version. Overdrive can only help so much with these slow IPS pixels.
> 
> Look's like we may be in the same situation as the Overclock Korean Catleap type monitors. More Hz makes them feel "smoother", but they are still a blurry mess.


Valid concerns for sure. TFTCentral has promised an early/expedited review and I don't plan to pull the trigger until I see what they have to say about it.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raketkirurgen*
> 
> I think he's mixed it up with the free sync version, because it's not listed here. http://www.pricerunner.dk/cl/25/Skaerme?attr_59488876=59488962
> 
> And usually Nordic countries get stuff at the same time, which isn't weird, because most retailers have stores in more than one Nordic country.
> 
> EDIT: https://www.fcomputer.dk/hardware/monitor/pc/acer/predator-x34-34%E2%80%B3-4ms-sort.html
> 
> "Forventet levering ved bestilling: 26/8 2015" translates roughly to "expected delivery date"
> 
> Then again, some Swedish stores had dates around now a couple of weeks ago, maybe they've forgot to update the site or maybe some people are lucky to get a small early batch.
> 
> Either way, it shouldn't be far of


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Valid concerns for sure. TFTCentral has promised an early/expedited review and I don't plan to pull the trigger until I see what they have to say about it.


What is currently the best G-Sync, largest, highest resolution, and fastest gaming monitor?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What is currently the best G-Sync, largest, highest resolution, and fastest gaming monitor?


All those categories are separate. Best is hard to define since we don't have a "god monitor" that combines all the good things. Highest res we have 4K G-Syncs, fastest we have many 144Hz and Eizo 144Hz ("240Hz" mode)...


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> All those categories are separate. Best is hard to define since we don't have a "god monitor" that combines all the good things. Highest res we have 4K G-Syncs, fastest we have many 144Hz and Eizo 144Hz ("240Hz" mode)...


Remove the word best and replace it with highest. What is the largest monitor with the highest resolution and refresh rate that includes G-Sync.


----------



## skypine27

Kanivakil:

Your question is still pretty tough to answer for multiple reasons:

1. You CANT buy a 4K monitor > 60 hz. Period. They dont exist yet and likely won't for quite some time.
2. You CAN buy a 4K monitor w/ g-sync BUT its only 28" and remember its 60hz
http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB280HK-bprz-28-inch-Widescreen/dp/B00O0Z5682
You can get a big (40") 4K like the Philipps, but it does not have g-sync and is of course 60hz like all the other 4K screens.
3. You CAN now buy a 34" 3440 x 1440 monitor > 60hz, but its freesync, not g-sync. Its the 75 hz Acer thats been talked about many times in this thread:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xr341ck.htm
4. You can soon (?) buy a 34" 3440 x 1440 > 60 hz and with g-sync, the 100hz (hopefully) Acer thats been talked about many times in this thread.

So i guess the answer is the monitor in #2
The only 4K monitor out there with g/sync is 28" and 60hz.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Kanivakil:
> 
> Your question is still pretty tough to answer for multiple reasons:
> 
> 1. You CANT buy a 4K monitor > 60 hz. Period. They dont exist yet and likely won't for quite some time.
> 2. You CAN buy a 4K monitor w/ g-sync BUT its only 28" and remember its 60hz
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB280HK-bprz-28-inch-Widescreen/dp/B00O0Z5682
> You can get a big (40") 4K like the Philipps, but it does not have g-sync and is of course 60hz like all the other 4K screens.
> 3. You CAN now buy a 34" 3440 x 1440 monitor > 60hz, but its freesync, not g-sync. Its the 75 hz Acer thats been talked about many times in this thread:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xr341ck.htm
> 4. You can soon (?) buy a 34" 3440 x 1440 > 60 hz and with g-sync, the 100hz (hopefully) Acer thats been talked about many times in this thread.
> 
> So i guess the answer is the monitor in #2
> The only 4K monitor out there with g/sync is 28" and 60hz.


To add to this mix, there is the Benq XR3501, available now, but: 1) No G-Sync, 2) It is 35" 21:9 144 Hz, 3) It is only a 2560x1080 panel.

Review here:

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/85469-benq-xr3501/


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Kanivakil:
> 
> Your question is still pretty tough to answer for multiple reasons:
> 
> 1. You CANT buy a 4K monitor > 60 hz. Period. They dont exist yet and likely won't for quite some time.
> 2. You CAN buy a 4K monitor w/ g-sync BUT its only 28" and remember its 60hz
> http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB280HK-bprz-28-inch-Widescreen/dp/B00O0Z5682
> You can get a big (40") 4K like the Philipps, but it does not have g-sync and is of course 60hz like all the other 4K screens.
> 3. You CAN now buy a 34" 3440 x 1440 monitor > 60hz, but its freesync, not g-sync. Its the 75 hz Acer thats been talked about many times in this thread:
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_xr341ck.htm
> 4. You can soon (?) buy a 34" 3440 x 1440 > 60 hz and with g-sync, the 100hz (hopefully) Acer thats been talked about many times in this thread.
> 
> So i guess the answer is the monitor in #2
> The only 4K monitor out there with g/sync is 28" and 60hz.


A perfect sum of the whole mess with it... except you forgot to mention that 40" Philips is insanely laggy.

I've already mentioned in one of these threads that I'd immediately buy a semi-glossy 40" 8K curved 21:9 144Hz AHVA screen with G-Sync and FreeSync support. No questions on price asked. I'd buy 4. 2 to use and 2 to be sure when those wear out I have another pair. Unfortunately, no matter how much cash I throw at people, nobody will make it for years to come.

That being said - you need to pick your priorities in any order you wish: refresh rate, latency, resolution, color & contrast, viewing angles, refresh rate.
VA panels give best contrast and richest colors
TN panels are the fastest
Large panels are slower
IPS are middle ground, but only Acer
144Hz is fast, but can't be large
4K is sharp but can't be fast or large
5K is sharp but will break your bank and can't be fast or large
Acer has bad quality control
Acer has the only IPS 144Hz
Asus G-Sync is not out yet, nor is Eizo
Eizo is only FreeSync
FreeSync is only 75Hz. not 100Hz...

To be honest, 2014-2015 are not years to buy a display. We're in the middle of a huge step forward for fast and high-ppi screens and all purchases are essentially compromises and will eventually create buyer's remorse.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> To be honest, 2014-2015 are not years to buy a display. We're in the middle of a huge step forward for fast and high-ppi screens and all purchases are essentially compromises and will eventually create buyer's remorse.


Funny you mention that.

I was calling 2014 The Year of the Video Card. We got the original Titan (though I believe that was late 2013) that blew every single card solution out of the water (not going to comment on price). Then we got the 780 which was almost as fast, gaming wise, as the Titan for nearly half the price. Then we got the 780 Ti which was actually faster in 99% of games than the Titan, and still cheaper. Then we got the Titan Black...well ok, no one actually bought those







But 2014 was a great year for nvidia fans and I had thought 2015 was going to be The Year of the Gaming Monitor.

I think in some ways, it has been. The 144 hz IPS Acer XB270HU is a beast if you can live with 27" and 2560 x 1440, and to be honest, most people can. (I can't though!) More than one review site (including TFT) declared it the king of gaming monitors. I think if this 34" Acer actually comes out this year, and is 100hz, and isn't laggy/blurry, and keeps the color quality that the LG 34" curved has (its amazing on that screen), then 2015 will have been a good year for monitors with respect to high end gamers.


----------



## atomicus

The grass is always greener and tech is always moving at a rapid pace with the next best thing just out of reach over the horizon, tantalising us with promises of performance beyond our wildest dreams... and when it arrives, oh wait a minute... there's something even better coming out in a few months! It never ends, it never ends.


----------



## Kanivakil

I buy for what my needs are. So the questions are: 1. What games will I be playing? 2. At what resolution? 3. At what graphical setting? 4. At what monitor refresh rate?

Game developers want to sell games so they understand what type of hardware the majority of people are using (Steam provides this information); anyhow, they are primarily developing triple A games for gaming consoles. Very few gamers really care about having the fastest computer hardware so they can simply brag about it to other gamers.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> The grass is always greener and tech is always moving at a rapid pace with the next best thing just out of reach over the horizon, tantalising us with promises of performance beyond our wildest dreams... and when it arrives, oh wait a minute... there's something even better coming out in a few months! It never ends, it never ends.


Yeah man! Is 2016 the year of 40" 4K @ 120hz + g-sync!!! Sign me up ! Along with 2 x TitanNexts to drive it!


----------



## dVeLoPe

as the time goes on I have more questions then answers will the asus coming out q1 next year be the SAME PANEL as this? why would anyone wait????


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> as the time goes on I have more questions then answers will the asus coming out q1 next year be the SAME PANEL as this? why would anyone wait????


I'll take the 100 Hz model. Currently the PG348Q is at 60 Hz.

pcdiy.asus.com


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> as the time goes on I have more questions then answers will the asus coming out q1 next year be the SAME PANEL as this? why would anyone wait????


We don't really know if the upcoming Asus has the same panel as these Acers or not (though I think that is a reasonable guess)

What has been 100% confirmed is that the freesync version of the Acer is using the exact same panel as the currently available curved LG 34" (34uc97). I own the LG right now as my only monitor. I game / watch films and just general computer use (no office productivity work) And it's fantastic for that. The color quality is amazing. It's presumed that the g-sync predator will use the same panel as its freesync brother; therefore making it also the exact same panel as the currently available LG. How Acer is getting 75hz from the freesync and a claimed 100hz from the upcoming g-sync version out of the exact same panel as the 60hz LG.... Well I dunno.

But until someone rips open the case and reads a panel serial number off the upcoming Asus.... Well who knows if it too is the same panel as the others


----------



## Shadowarez

I wonder if we will ever have a year were Quality Control takes priority and we get what we pay for or is that just a distant memory now. We now have to live with fact we can throw $1500-2000 at a single purchase and have to deal with companys who dont give a .... About the users who bought there tech once the item is released. It seems once high end tech is out in wild companys consider it end if life and wont support it or very poorly.

Its as though getting youre money's worth is gone if you want to get nice new tech you have live with quite a few drawbacks as a result.

1.Horrible Qc issues hair behind monitor screens
2.non existant rma service (basicly they blame you for defects)
3.no more getting a top end gpu for $500
4.gpus that cost $1500-$3600
5.paying full price for tech then getting a doa product then if get to rma it you get a refurbished open box product in return

If you pay top dollar for new tech why cant we get Quailty in the product anymore? Do we niw have to live with paying for defective tech and gamble if get a working product or get a product thats partially defective and have to live with as is.
/End rant


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Funny you mention that.
> 
> I was calling 2014 The Year of the Video Card. We got the original Titan (though I believe that was late 2013) that blew every single card solution out of the water (not going to comment on price). Then we got the 780 which was almost as fast, gaming wise, as the Titan for nearly half the price. Then we got the 780 Ti which was actually faster in 99% of games than the Titan, and still cheaper. Then we got the Titan Black...well ok, no one actually bought those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 2014 was a great year for nvidia fans and I had thought 2015 was going to be The Year of the Gaming Monitor.
> 
> I think in some ways, it has been. The 144 hz IPS Acer XB270HU is a beast if you can live with 27" and 2560 x 1440, and to be honest, most people can. (I can't though!) More than one review site (including TFT) declared it the king of gaming monitors. I think if this 34" Acer actually comes out this year, and is 100hz, and isn't laggy/blurry, and keeps the color quality that the LG 34" curved has (its amazing on that screen), then 2015 will have been a good year for monitors with respect to high end gamers.


Erm... first Titan was not in 2014, but early 2013 (january?) and TitanBlack was early 2014, a year apart.







780Ti was not and can not be faster than TitanBlack like 980Ti can't be faster than TitanX. It is the overclock that can make it faster, but people overclock TitanX too (fastest we've seen 2GHz). The simple reason is that 980Tis are already damaged/worse quality chips than any TitanX; that is why those are put into 980Ti in the first place. People do buy Titans, especially 1st and 2nd Titan for the amount of power and VRAM that is very welcome in professional usage and development, for a fraction of the price of a Quadro or Tesla card.

Regarding screens... I loved my ultra-wide LG 34UC97, but could not stand the AG coating. Acer will most probably have same issues with all panels. I doubt they have significantly improved production on such a short notice. That would be unprecedented. What I hope is that Asus 34" will be at least as good. LG was great but that stand is a bit unstable, UC87 is better in that regard, but also misses some connectors. Dell is the same panel I guess, but haven't heard any comments yet...


----------



## jstrongphoto

Just curious if anyone 'official' knows the correct release date for the Acer Predator X34 G-sync monitor.
When I originally pre-ordered it, the expected release date was beginning of September (from what I understood). Now I just got an email saying that the release date was updated to early/mid November. That's a pretty big difference.
Anyone have any insight into this?


----------



## zombibikini

I am trying to decide between the X34 and the Z35.
I am only considering the Z35 because I dread possible backlight bleed or IPS glow problems with the X34. (And the contrast and fps boost would be nice on the VA.)
Supposedly VA panels won't generally have much glow nonsense.

I haven't owned a monitor in 3 years, due to traveling. Last one I ever had was just a plain olde 23 inch 1080 TN, so I have no experience with newer stuff.

So, can anyone tell me their experience with 2560 x 1080?
I have read pixellation can be an issue. Is it really that bad?
The videos of the Z35 look fine to me, but of course being in front of one is a different story.
Is the jump to 3440 (or 2560 in non ultra) really that big a deal?

Honestly, except for the res, and the cheesy styling, the Z seems like a much better monitor.

Here's an interesting article anyhoo. https://pcmonitors.info/articles/the-219-2560-x-1080-experience/
And a rare one of benchmarks on 3440. http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/98/3440x1440-benchmarked-nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-more/index.html

Like the poster from hong kong says (and I can agree just from watching youtube videos), there can be no going back from 34. The immersion! Wow!

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## atomicus

If you haven't owned a monitor for years, the Z35 would probably be amazing, but you're right in bringing up the pixel density issue, especially if you were comparing it to a 23" panel. Keep in mind, ultra-wide will always run bigger on that diagonal inch measurement than an equivalent 16:9 monitor... a 34" 1440p is the same height as a 27" 1440p after all. But 23" to 35" is a bigger jump, and from what I've read about the Z35, that is apparent... it's not an ultra-sharp picture the way smaller 1080p and 1440p monitors are.

The jump from 1080p to 1440p that I made myself a year or so ago was the most noticeable upgrade I've ever made... night vs day... and that is even more applicable with ultra-wide and the extra horizontal resolution you gain. But you'll still appreciate it with 1080p, it's just not as good... but if you have no reference, then you won't notice. It would be like driving a turbo charged Ford Focus having not driven for years... it would blow you away... until you sat behind the wheel of a Ferrari lol!

If you can afford it and your sustem will run it, 1440p 21:9 such as the X34 (with G-Sync or Freesync depending on your GPU) would be the ultimate experience... otherwise if you're happy at 1080p, want to maintain optimal performance and high FPS in games, and don't mind the loss in pixel density, then the Z35 is always an option. Personally, I wouldn't touch it myself though given I am firmly embedded in the 1440p camp now, but you're not in the situation. Ideally you would want to find someway to check out these screens in person, but that's easier said than done.


----------



## zombibikini

Very interesting. I wasn't sure the difference was so great. But I believe you. Esp. going to a 34.
My sole hesitation is just the light bleeding. That would drive me nuts. Read about some guys having one after the other with it too.
Ja, is hard to see them in person here. I will see if I can do so though. If I buy one, I will travel to the shop and insist they let me try before I buy.









Leaning towards the X34 now, thanks.


----------



## atomicus

Yeah, BLB is an issue with many monitors these days, not just 21:9... no model is immune, and it can be somewhat of a lottery. You certainly want to be buying from a retailer that has a no quibble returns policy, just in case you are unlucky.


----------



## toncij

Samsung S34E790C is a VA... should not BLB...

Has anyone seen any word of this monitor in other stores?


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Samsung S34E790C is a VA... should not BLB...


Back light bleeding, unlike IPS glow, is independent from the screen panel type.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Back light bleeding, unlike IPS glow, is independent from the screen panel type.


I could bet I was reading somewhere that BLB is much less visible on VA panels...


----------



## Sheyster

I have to admit, I'm considering the BenQ XR3501. Why?

1. I can peg it out at 144 FPS (Hz) for almost any game, so having G-Sync is moot.
2. I'm already used to the relatively low PPI; I've been using a 27" 1080P 144 Hz for almost 2 years.
3. I can buy one now, below MSRP and free shipping + no tax.

I can roll with it until the Pascal Titan release, then look at what is new/available in the gaming monitor market at that time.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I could bet I was reading somewhere that BLB is much less visible on VA panels...


Well, premium monitors which use VA panels are less common, so there will be less incidents of them suffering with BLB. The Samsung seems pretty good regarding BLB by most accounts, although isn't without its own faults. Typically BLB in many monitors these days seems to result from bezels being fitted too tight, so perhaps VA is less susceptible to this.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I have to admit, I'm considering the BenQ XR3501. Why?
> 
> 1. I can peg it out at 144 FPS (Hz) for almost any game, so having G-Sync is moot.
> 2. I'm already used to the relatively low PPI; I've been using a 27" 1080P 144 Hz for almost 2 years.
> 3. I can buy one now, below MSRP and free shipping + no tax.
> 
> I can roll with it until the Pascal Titan release, then look at what is new/available in the gaming monitor market at that time.


As tempting as this monitor seems, I can't help but feel like going so low res on a monitor of this size would lead to lots of buyers remorse. Also, why no height adjustment. You can see from the guy sitting next to it that it isn't tall enough. You'd have to stack books under it to avoid hunching. I didn't catch if it had a vesa mount.






Seems like right now is a bad time to buy a monitor. Really wish I wasn't in the market myself right now. In another year or so I think things will be better established.

*79 DPI, ouch.


----------



## Kanivakil

Delete.


----------



## GuniGuGu

Seems like Acer are going to charge a nice premium for this model being the first of it's kind in Australia at least. $1800 - http://www.acer.com.au/ac/en/AU/content/model/UM.CX1SA.002
:'(

I bought the Dell U3415W in April this year for $1000. Not sure this is worth the upgrade to be honest. It's almost double the price for gsync basically.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> Seems like Acer are going to charge a nice premium for this model being the first of it's kind in Australia at least. $1800 - http://www.acer.com.au/ac/en/AU/content/model/UM.CX1SA.002
> :'(
> 
> I bought the Dell U3415W in April this year for $1000. Not sure this is worth the upgrade to be honest. It's almost double the price for gsync basically.


How do you like that Dell? I'm eyeballing it right now. I'm kind of worried about input lag and stuff coming off this BenQ 144Hz gaming monitor. I tried out that 1440p IPS Acer predator but got a defective unit. I was however able to test it out and wasn't impressed. I didn't see it as being the monitor I want use for the next 3 or 4 years. I'd like this UW w/gsync if possible, but, not sure I want to wait since my 980 ti isn't getting younger. I don't play competitive fps, but, do play some fps here and there. Mostly single player. How's the Dell holding up for you?


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> How do you like that Dell? I'm eyeballing it right now. I'm kind of worried about input lag and stuff coming off this BenQ 144Hz gaming monitor. I tried out that 1440p IPS Acer predator but got a defective unit. I was however able to test it out and wasn't impressed. I didn't see it as being the monitor I want use for the next 3 or 4 years. I'd like this UW w/gsync if possible, but, not sure I want to wait since my 980 ti isn't getting younger. I don't play competitive fps, but, do play some fps here and there. Mostly single player. How's the Dell holding up for you?


Honestly my gaming is limited mainly to Heroes of the Storm.. but i don't notice any tearing or input lag with it in that title. I've played some FPS briefly and they've been fine. From a productivity perspective I loveeeee the monitor. The screen is a great size and PPI with no scaling. I often play heroes in a window and have youtube and twitter on the side


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> Honestly my gaming is limited mainly to Heroes of the Storm.. but i don't notice any tearing or input lag with it in that title. I've played some FPS briefly and they've been fine. From a productivity perspective I loveeeee the monitor. The screen is a great size and PPI with no scaling. I often play heroes in a window and have youtube and twitter on the side


Thanks.

I play a large range of games. Nothing regular anymore.

I'm coming off of triple screen. I wasn't a huge fan of gaming on triple screen, but, for day to day usage it was hard to beat. I tore down my setup when I got that Acer and am now just using a single 1080p monitor until I get things settled up. Has been a reality check and I still find myself fumbling. I'm very attracted to the idea of a UW as a full replacement for a large setup like triple screen.

That Acer I returned was 27" 1440p with the same general PPI (109 vs 110 on 34" UW). I was very happy with the sharpness of text and extra screen space. Lol. The one thing that really impressed me about that screen was the sharpness of text and extra space on a single screen.

That Dell is tempting. If this one was coming out in a month it would be a no-brainer for me to wait. But, November. Not sure I can wait.


----------



## Spaniards

I am in the same boat and given that the Dell is $1060.97 AUD on ozbargain until 30/08/15 I don't know if I can pass it up...
Then again if I buy the Dell and Acer starts shipping in a month I'll be kicking myself!


----------



## smushroomed

The more I think aboit it, the worst it gets thinking about paying at least 1300 for a x4 when I could get a uw 34inch for at least 500 less (800 for a Dell or LG on sale)

It's even worst considering I have 2 rog swifts

I love gsync as much as everyone but I don't think it's worth a 500 premium


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> The more I think aboit it, the worst it gets thinking about paying at least 1300 for a x4 when I could get a uw 34inch for at least 500 less (800 for a Dell or LG on sale)
> 
> It's even worst considering I have 2 rog swifts
> 
> I love gsync as much as everyone but I don't think it's worth a 500 premium


I'm debating the same thing.

The extra $500 can go a long ways towards upgrading other parts of my PC.


----------



## lukacsmw

Anyone have an update on the US release date? I see the UK pre-orders are for 30 Sep 2015. I'm in the market and considering my options. I want a 34" UW 1440 display above 60Hz, and this (and the freesync version) appear to be the only game in town in the near future (Asus hasn't listed a release date for their display yet). Since I have SLI GTX970's, I'll pay out the extra $ for Gsync.

Thanks!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> Anyone have an update on the US release date? I see the UK pre-orders are for 30 Sep 2015. I'm in the market and considering my options. I want a 34" UW 1440 display above 60Hz, and this (and the freesync version) appear to be the only game in town in the near future (Asus hasn't listed a release date for their display yet). Since I have SLI GTX970's, I'll pay out the extra $ for Gsync.
> 
> Thanks!


No one knows. It's all guesstimates. X34 is guesstimated to be released sometimes this year. The Asus is still being designed according to Asus itself: https://pcdiy.asus.com/2015/06/asus-34-ultrawide-qhd-ips-219-curved-g-sync-monitor/


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> I'm debating the same thing.
> 
> The extra $500 can go a long ways towards upgrading other parts of my PC.


You could get a 400GB Intel 750 SSD to upgrade the slowest part of every PC.


----------



## Raketkirurgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> The Asus is still being designed according to Asus itself: https://pcdiy.asus.com/2015/06/asus-34-ultrawide-qhd-ips-219-curved-g-sync-monitor/


Sweclockers has reported that the Asus will not be available this year, but details about it will be revealed at IFA (starts next friday)

Link in swedish


----------



## Shadowarez

If its that pushed back will they still ship with dp1.2 or 1.3? If they ship 1.2 in 2016 whats the point.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> If its that pushed back will they still ship with dp1.2 or 1.3? If they ship 1.2 in 2016 whats the point.


Summer 2016 is probably when you'll see new cards. If you see those with DP1.3 which may not happen.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raketkirurgen*
> 
> Sweclockers has reported that the Asus will not be available this year, but details about it will be revealed at IFA (starts next friday)
> 
> Link in swedish


Will be good to learn some more info about the Asus. If it ends up being identical to the X34 though (apart from design), then I don't quite see the point in holding out. DP 1.3 is needed before we see the next big leap in monitors, but that's still a year away at least I would say, by the time anything is actually released anyway, given it needs both a new GPU and the monitor to support it. Will be interesting to see what gets confirmed first... a monitor with DP 1.3 or a GPU. I'm sure the monitor manufacturers will know already whether the next gen cards will feature it or not, as they would need to know for their product road-maps and development purposes.


----------



## Raketkirurgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> DP 1.3 is needed before we see the next big leap in monitors, but that's still a year away at least I would say, by the time anything is actually released anyway, given it needs both a new GPU and the monitor to support it.


Depends on what the "big leap" is
1.2 should be able to do 120hz, 1.3 is needed for 144hz, but still won't do 4k 144hz.

OLED might be the leap, not the specs them selves, but then again i can't really see the difference over 1080p, maybe my eyes are getting old...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raketkirurgen*
> 
> Depends on what the "big leap" is
> 1.2 should be able to do 120hz, 1.3 is needed for 144hz, but still won't do 4k 144hz.
> 
> OLED might be the leap, not the specs them selves, but then again i can't really see the difference over 1080p, maybe my eyes are getting old...


What difference you can't see? You can't see difference from 1080 to 4K? Somebody must have picked your eyes out


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raketkirurgen*
> 
> Depends on what the "big leap" is
> 1.2 should be able to do 120hz, 1.3 is needed for 144hz, but still won't do 4k 144hz.
> 
> OLED might be the leap, not the specs them selves, but then again i can't really see the difference over 1080p, maybe my eyes are getting old...


DP 1.2 can't do 120Hz at 21:9 1440p. The max is around 109Hz, so we're tapped out at 100hz for now... not to mention even that is requiring some G-Sync trickery... the panel in the X34 is the same 60hz panel that's been around for a while now, just overclocked. I highly doubt we'll be seeing any new panels made for 1.2 given 1.3 is just around the corner.

With DP 1.3, the max at 4K is 120Hz I believe. Not that it even matters as it will take a couple of GPU generations before cards are pushing north of 120fps @ 4K on the latest games. That's some horsepower required!

OLED holds some promise but has a ways to go yet. Who knows what will happen there, but there seems to be nothing happening on the PC monitor front for now unfortunately.


----------



## Shadowarez

Yeah its been in a rut why i been suggesting to ppl grab a cheap Qnix or other monitor youll get youre moneys worth and you wont be left with buyers remorse nearly bad if you dropped $1300 or more when newer tech is actually coming soonish. Plus were at the end of what dp1.2 can do so no real point dropping $1000+ on a monitor unless you resell hardware like some of us upgraders.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> DP 1.2 can't do 120Hz at 21:9 1440p. The max is around 109Hz, so we're tapped out at 100hz for now... not to mention even that is requiring some G-Sync trickery... the panel in the X34 is the same 60hz panel that's been around for a while now, just overclocked. I highly doubt we'll be seeing any new panels made for 1.2 given 1.3 is just around the corner.
> 
> With DP 1.3, the max at 4K is 120Hz I believe. Not that it even matters as it will take a couple of GPU generations before cards are pushing north of 120fps @ 4K on the latest games. That's some horsepower required!
> 
> OLED holds some promise but has a ways to go yet. Who knows what will happen there, but there seems to be nothing happening on the PC monitor front for now unfortunately.


Posting random numbers for the win.


----------



## Raketkirurgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What difference you can't see? You can't see difference from 1080 to 4K? Somebody must have picked your eyes out


I meant moving between 1600*900 and 1080 or 720 and 1080, made me think there was a real difference.
But now from 1080 and 4K, sure i see a difference but it's not the same thing, it's not like i think the lower sucks, which i used to do with the other lower ones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> DP 1.2 can't do 120Hz at 21:9 1440p.


Correct, my math was a bit of.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> DP 1.2 can't do 120Hz at 21:9 1440p. The max is around 109Hz, so we're tapped out at 100hz for now... not to mention even that is requiring some G-Sync trickery... the panel in the X34 is the same 60hz panel that's been around for a while now, just overclocked. I highly doubt we'll be seeing any new panels made for 1.2 given 1.3 is just around the corner.
> 
> With DP 1.3, the max at 4K is 120Hz I believe. Not that it even matters as it will take a couple of GPU generations before cards are pushing north of 120fps @ 4K on the latest games. That's some horsepower required!
> 
> OLED holds some promise but has a ways to go yet. Who knows what will happen there, but there seems to be nothing happening on the PC monitor front for now unfortunately.


Not really that bad:


Next gen will drop it to 2 cards then 1... Games won't advance much in regard to requirements. Crysis 3 still represents top of the line visuals and requirements that are way above most modern games.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Hey, just read through quite a bit of this thread and just wanted to say I really enjoyed a lot of the info.

I'm currently running the acer XB28OHK which is being pushed by my 2 way SLI titanX Hybrids. I saw one guy say the difference isn't big from 1080 to 4k, and I've just got to disagree.... strongly. It's actually quite incredible how great a game can look going from 1080 to 4k. Like the witcher 3 for example. The problem for a lot of people I think is that you actually have to be there in front of the monitor playing in 4k to realize. Looking at screenshots taken in 4k of a game just does zero justice.

But yeah, all that aside, I am still 100% definitely dropping 4k for the acer x34. The 28 inch 4k monitor is just too small for me for gaming. It doesn't give the immersion that I'm looking for. I will be buying the x34 as soon as humanly possible. I just hope there isn't as much quality control issues on this panel. Thankfully I got lucky with my 4k Gsync and it came in perfect condition. I'm still undecided if I'm going to sell it, or keep it and use it as a second screen for using the Internet, videos etc while I game. It's kind of overkill for that lol.

As far as waiting for dp1.3 for 144Hz at 3440x1440, I personally don't feel the need. 100hz is just perfect for me. I don't think you see much of any difference going any higher than 100 fps personally, though I'm sure others might disagree.

The thing I'm most happy about is that in my mind I'm upgrading the experience for sure, but I'm actually going to GAIN some gaming performance going from full 4k to 3440x1440. I really hope my 2 titanX Hybrids will be able to max any game out at 80+ fps until the new pascal cards arrive..

Oh by the way, those hybrids are..so....so...sooo sick. 45 degrees for the 2 of em under gaming load for hours. How can you beat that man lol.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> The 28 inch 4k monitor is just too small for me for gaming.


I assume you are not a competitive FPS gamer. Since I'm a casual gamer I don't need a small 24" monitor for competitive FPS games. I wonder what the opinion is now for the best size monitor for PC gaming. I often see the response was 24" from two years back.

Tired of waiting for this X34. Asus is making a new announcement next month; hopefully they'll give us a release date so I can determine if I will definitely purchase an X34. Most likely I will. Asus version of this is probably long ways from release since it's still being designed.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I assume you are not a competitive FPS gamer. Since I'm a casual gamer I don't need a small 24" monitor for competitive FPS games. I wonder what the opinion is now for the best size monitor for PC gaming. I often see the response was 24" from two years back


A competitive fps gamer is definitely the last thing I am lol. About 85% of my gaming is single player, about 10% is coop with friends and 5% would be competitive multiplayer. I get extremely bored extremely quick playing fps multiplayer games. The same maps over and over shooting people and dying over and over lol.

Nah I'm a huge rpg fan, action games, I actually do enjoy quite a few fps games but single player like the far cry campaigns, wolfenstein, crysis etc.

Can't wait for Tuesday! Mgs5 and mad max. Gonna be a great Sept. Only thing that could make it better would be playing them on a curved 34 inch 3440x1440 gsync monitor









Man I wish they still let you buy the gsync modules... I would buy the freesync model and just drop a module in it.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> I get extremely bored extremely quick playing fps multiplayer games.


I was the opposite of this back in the Quake III Arena and Halo 2 days. Never can get bored since there's always someone better than you. Always someone you're trying to beat and get better. Now, I couldn't care any less about getting the competitive edge in FPS; it's all about the eye candy now, yes, even over story.

I was raised up in an era where hardware were bragging about graphics, color and speed. A lot times you read when some one says the graphics suck someone else would counter-argue that it's not about the graphics but the story. This tells me what generation they've come from and most likely not mine. These people can save lots of money and just buy a "Choose Your Own Advernture" book instead of a dedicated GPU.


----------



## Fraguh

UPS destroyed my desktop that I insured for $3100, so I was really excited when I found out that this monitor was within my budget. I have to replace everything before classes start in three weeks, between this monitor and the 6700k I've been stuck in an infinite waiting loop. I really hope I don't have to settle for the Dell UW and the 4790k.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraguh*
> 
> UPS destroyed my desktop that I insured for $3100, so I was really excited when I found out that this monitor was within my budget. I have to replace everything before classes start in three weeks, between this monitor and the 6700k I've been stuck in an infinite waiting loop. I really hope I don't have to settle for the Dell UW and the 4790k.


That sucks. Gratz on getting it insured. So many people skip on that and even brag about it. Heard a guy lost his step up that he sent to evga. He didn't pay for insurance.

For me. Co op split screen> Gameplay>story>>>graphics >>>>MP


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraguh*
> 
> UPS destroyed my desktop that I insured for $3100, so I was really excited when I found out that this monitor was within my budget. I have to replace everything before classes start in three weeks, between this monitor and the 6700k I've been stuck in an infinite waiting loop. I really hope I don't have to settle for the Dell UW and the 4790k.


I have the cash to buy all things but I can buy things with a credit card, no interest if paid by 18 months. I'm going to get i7-6700K, Asus Maximus Hero VIII, Corsair 760T, Acer Predator X34, G.Skill DDR4 3000 16 GB; I'll reuse Corsair AX860, K70 RGB Cherry Brown, and Logitech G502/G700s/G9X.


----------



## Fraguh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> That sucks. Gratz on getting it insured. So many people skip on that and even brag about it. Heard a guy lost his step up that he sent to evga. He didn't pay for insurance.
> 
> For me. Co op split screen> Gameplay>story>>>graphics >>>>MP


Well I haven't gotten the check yet, UPS has been giving me the run around for 2.5 months, but I'm confident I'll get it eventually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I have the cash to buy all things but I can buy things with a credit card, no interest if paid by 18 months. I'm going to get i7-6700K, Asus Maximus Hero VIII, Corsair 760T, Acer Predator X34, G.Skill DDR4 3000 16 GB; I'll reuse Corsair AX860, K70 RGB Cherry Brown, and Logitech G502/G700s/G9X.


You're building is pretty similar to what I'm aiming for, except I think I'll only need the Asus Z170A. I initially planned on getting the Asus 144hz 1440p, but when I saw them in person I was only impressed by the ultrawide.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraguh*
> 
> Well I haven't gotten the check yet, UPS has been giving me the run around for 2.5 months, but I'm confident I'll get it eventually.
> You're building is pretty similar to what I'm aiming for, except I think I'll only need the Asus Z170A. I initially planned on getting the Asus 144hz 1440p, but when I saw them in person I was only impressed by the ultrawide.


Oh, and I forgot the GPU. It'll be the EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid... I can't wait too but the damn X35 isn't out yet so I can't begin to purchase all the parts. If that GPU isn't the best GTX than someone tell me what the best 980 Ti is.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Oh, and I forgot the GPU. It'll be the EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid... I can't wait too but the damn X35 isn't out yet so I can't begin to purchase all the parts. If that GPU isn't the best GTX than someone tell me what the best 980 Ti is.


EVGA 980Ti Classy Kingpin. I'd buy that over a hybrid any day.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> EVGA 980Ti Classy Kingpin. I'd buy that over a hybrid any day.


Appears to be that no one sells the card but EVGA itself. Since my monitor is 3440 x 1440, shouldn't I strive for 6 GB GDDR5 memory istead of 4 GB that Kingpin provides?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> EVGA 980Ti Classy Kingpin. I'd buy that over a hybrid any day.
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to be that no one sells the card but EVGA itself. Since my monitor is 3440 x 1440, shouldn't I strive for 6 GB GDDR5 memory istead of 4 GB that Kingpin provides?
Click to expand...

No 980ti model has 4GB VRAM.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> No 980ti model has 4GB VRAM.


The EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid says 6 GB of GDDR5; since I'm purchasing the X35 shouldn't I get this instead of the Classified Kingpin at 4 GB?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> No 980ti model has 4GB VRAM.
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid says 6 GB of GDDR5; since I'm purchasing the X35 shouldn't I get this instead of the Classified Kingpin at 4 GB?
Click to expand...

You're thinking of the 980 Classified Kingpin.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You're thinking of the 980 Classified Kingpin.


Okay.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Hi guys, sorry if someone asked this question before.
I'm going to order this fat baby as soon as it is possible.
Currently upgrading my config, main reason being i want to put windows in a qemu virtual machine but my cpu and motherboard don't support vt-d...
Anyway, if i wanna the run the current games and those to come with all settings maxed, which gpu should i take? Without having an overkill setup.
I'm thinking 980 is the way to go but i am not sure about it, hopefully i won't have to buy an sli T_T (current gpu i got is a 670 dcu II )


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Hi guys, sorry if someone asked this question before.
> I'm going to order this fat baby as soon as it is possible.
> Currently upgrading my config, main reason being i want to put windows in a qemu virtual machine but my cpu and motherboard don't support vt-d...
> Anyway, if i wanna the run the current games and those to come with all settings maxed, which gpu should i take? Without having an overkill setup.
> I'm thinking 980 is the way to go but i am not sure about it, hopefully i won't have to buy an sli T_T (current gpu i got is a 670 dcu II )


I doubt a single 980 will suffice.

Personally I am going to go with 980 Ti SLI, but I have not completely decided yet (I still have some time before the monitor is out, and I can't get an i7 6700k either until there's new stock here..). I might get only one and then wait for Pascal before I decide to go with either 980 Ti SLI or a single new Pascal GPU.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Damn, this is gonna be expensive...
Question is, is it worth it? I mean the dual gpu or the big fat one, i'm not sure going to ultra with full aa is worth my money on this one :/
After going back like 10pages on the topic i found some benchmark, seems that a single gpu will do it for now but i will definitly have to upgrade if i want to enjoy 100fps on some games.
Well i can live with that, too bad they haven't done benchmarks at lower settings.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Damn, this is gonna be expensive...
> Question is, is it worth it? I mean the dual gpu or the big fat one, i'm not sure going to ultra with full aa is worth my money on this one :/
> After going back like 10pages on the topic i found some benchmark, seems that a single gpu will do it for now but i will definitly have to upgrade if i want to enjoy 100fps on some games.
> Well i can live with that, too bad they haven't done benchmarks at lower settings.


If you want to reach 100 fps then you'll need SLI, if you're fine with lower fps then one card is enough. But I would at least still recommend a 980 Ti over a 980.

It also depends on which games you plan to play though, I play any kind of games/genres so that's why I was thinking of going with a SLI setup. Assassin's Creed Unit for example, that game will never go 100 fps without SLI. Witcher 3, Tomb Raider, Deus Ex, Bioshock, etc.


----------



## zipeldiablo

I will probably go for the 980 ti gaming from msi, saw some benchmark it is definitly the better card if i don't go for the titan.
As for the game i will be playing, i will go back to solo playing, aka final fantasy type 0 hd, metal gear solid V, i pray for ff 15 to get a release on pc, hopefully we will have it and that will save me the money i intended to put in a ps4 (which is totally not worth it imo).

Used to play a lot of multiplayer games and mmorpg at top level but i don't have the time anymore so...

One thing that bother me with my future setup is i intend to have linux as my main os (windows in a vm) and i am very unsure the graphic default chipset will be enough for bureautic display on this screen (considering i have a 24" screen as a second display).


----------



## ozzy1925

Asus will release the34" faster than Acer













According to Asus it will be announced tomorrow


----------



## skypine27

Announced tomorrow and released some time in 2016 I'd be willing to bet...


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Announced tomorrow and released some time in 2016 I'd be willing to bet...


it will be way faster than acer, looking to this thread started almost 9 months ago we still see rumors....


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> it will be way faster than acer, looking to this thread started almost 9 months ago we still see rumors....


That will not happen.







Acer can be preordered already. Asus hasn't even been announced. They're struggling to release PG279Q which will be available in December, a screen announced way long ago.









Acer will probably announce next version for 2016. while Asus tries to release their first for summer.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Asus will release the34" faster than Acer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Asus it will be announced tomorrow


What is that smell?!?!

Oh, it's just the stench of ROG tax!!!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> it will be way faster than acer, looking to this thread started almost 9 months ago we still see rumors....


Throwing rumors around without resource; the last comment Asus made was that it was at 60 Hz. Regardless if it will be faster or not doesn't matter. I'm not going to be waiting another 10 months for a first generation monitor.

The X34 is a H-U-G-E upgrade for me considering I am using a 23.8" 1920 x1080 TN 60 Hz monitor. I'll use this monitor for 2-3 years, sell it and purchase a second generation of these monitors when they will be cheaper and better.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Announced tomorrow and released some time in 2016 I'd be willing to bet...


I'm betting summer, around August 2016.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> That will not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acer can be preordered already. Asus hasn't even been announced. They're struggling to release PG279Q which will be available in December, a screen announced way long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acer will probably announce next version for 2016. while Asus tries to release their first for summer.


yea acer can be pre ordered since last century we still havent seen a single unit even for testing .Believe me i watch this thread since day 1.Acer doesnt even know what they are talking about :First it would be 60hz ,then 75hz,then 100hz then suddenly tweets from Acer:It will be 144hz, we watched their youtube videos saying 144hz (which is impossible with dp 1.2 technology )So I still consider Acer 34" as a rumor


----------



## toncij

I bet Asus ultra-wide is nowhere near release and won't be for months to come, far into 2016.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraguh*
> 
> Well I haven't gotten the check yet, UPS has been giving me the run around for 2.5 months, but I'm confident I'll get it eventually.
> You're building is pretty similar to what I'm aiming for, except I think I'll only need the Asus Z170A. I initially planned on getting the Asus 144hz 1440p, but when I saw them in person I was only impressed by the ultrawide.


Good luck with that. Sold a multi-screen setup that UPS wrecked and three months later still not reimbursed. They do their own "investigations" which is a laughable process in which they ignore you. Doing some research they only reimburse like single digit percentage of "insured" claims. They make the packaging requirements laughable so that they can deny everything. If you read the fine print, UPS doesn't "insure" anything with the extra cost you pay for. They call it "declared value" which equals no reimbursement. UPS is a paramount fraud organization.

As for the X34, can't come out quick enough?


----------



## Qcbuild

http://www.acer.com/ifaberlin2015/

more info tomorrow?


----------



## Raketkirurgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> http://www.acer.com/ifaberlin2015/
> 
> more info tomorrow?


IFA starts on friday, announce the specs now and show on IFA?
Several Swedish stores have middle to late October as "in stock date", should be about time to paper launch it now?!


----------



## Shadowarez

Asus prob blew there entire years QC budget on that trailer.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Asus prob blew there entire years QC budget on that trailer.


So now we wait about 10 months for actual release. Their prototype for trailer took everything out.


----------



## Shadowarez

All we gota do is huury up and wait some more.


----------



## Sokjare

dafuq man


----------



## toncij

P.S. X35 is 200Hz.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> P.S. X35 is 200Hz.


Just saw the press conference - I did not hear that unless I missed it...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> Just saw the press conference - I did not hear that unless I missed it...


Yep. Curved 1080 up to 200Hz.


----------



## atomicus

1080p, yuck. No thank you.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> 1080p, yuck. No thank you.


Well, true to some extent, but with AA and DSR it may not matter too much. I sometimes play games at 1920x1080 on my 5K screen. Looks quite nice tbh. Of course, great scaling and pixel density help, but still it is the only resolution some games work good on with a single [email protected]


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> http://www.acer.com/ifaberlin2015/
> 
> more info tomorrow?


Nothing new about "our" Predator. Some info on the X35 is all I can find so far:
Curved Gaming at Full Throttle: Predator Z35
The Predator Z35 is the first product of Acer's Predator Z Series curved gaming monitors with
NVIDIA® G-SYNC™. Its 35-inch 21:9 UltraWide Full HD (2560x1080) panel features a curvature of
2000R for immersive, wraparound gaming. The Predator Z35 incorporates NVIDIA® ULMB™
(Ultra Low Motion Blur) technology1, reducing motion blur by delivering sharp edges in fastpaced
gaming environments. It also supports overclocking to a lightning-fast 200Hz refresh rate,
so gamers can find their enemies before they spot them and enjoy crystal clear turns on the
racetrack, and features powerful audio with DTS® Sound, 9Wx2 speakers and Acer
TrueHarmony technology.


----------



## lukacsmw

Nice video on the XR34 available at: http://www.acer.com/predator/en_US/predator_x34.html

No new information, but looks really pretty!


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Nothing new about "our" Predator. Some info on the X35 is all I can find so far:
> Curved Gaming at Full Throttle: Predator Z35
> The Predator Z35 is the first product of Acer's Predator Z Series curved gaming monitors with
> NVIDIA® G-SYNC™. Its 35-inch 21:9 UltraWide Full HD (2560x1080) panel features a curvature of
> 2000R for immersive, wraparound gaming. The Predator Z35 incorporates NVIDIA® ULMB™
> (Ultra Low Motion Blur) technology1, reducing motion blur by delivering sharp edges in fastpaced
> gaming environments. It also supports overclocking to a lightning-fast 200Hz refresh rate,
> so gamers can find their enemies before they spot them and enjoy crystal clear turns on the
> racetrack, *and features powerful audio with DTS® Sound, 9Wx2 speakers and Acer
> TrueHarmony technology*.


I wish they hadn't wasted money on the sound. This monitor is obviously for people who enjoy their game time, no one would call listening to a game through tiny monitor speakers enjoyable. Then to take it a step further and get DTS, which I am pretty sure you have to pay for some sort of licensing to have









I would really like to have this monitor but I really can't justify the price they are going to ask for 1080p.


----------



## toncij

The purpose of all that WAS to be able to ask more cash for it. The cost is only DTS, probably, rest is cheap, but they can ask gazillion dollars.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> Nice video on the XR34 available at: http://www.acer.com/predator/en_US/predator_x34.html
> 
> No new information, but looks really pretty!


This is a picture from the website you posted:
Dat bezels! Imagine three of them side by side


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> This is a picture from the website you posted:
> Dat bezels! Imagine three of them side by side


Those are traditionally bullshots with these type of "zero bezel" monitors. The panel still will have a quarter inch or more of black before the image is displayed, there is just less physical bezel there. In these press images they photoshop fake images onto the monitor over everything but the tiny physical bezel so it appears that you only have 1mm or so between monitors but that's not the case in practice.


----------



## lukacsmw

According to a posted response by Acer on their facebook page, the X34 G-sync will be available in early October.


----------



## Kanivakil

It is confirmed that Acer has replied through Facebook that the X34 will be released early October.







About time, been waiting since April.

Am disappointed that Asus didn't take action to compete with Acer in due time, now they pay the price since the $1,299 isn't going into their pocket.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Those are traditionally bullshots with these type of "zero bezel" monitors. The panel still will have a quarter inch or more of black before the image is displayed, there is just less physical bezel there. In these press images they photoshop fake images onto the monitor over everything but the tiny physical bezel so it appears that you only have 1mm or so between monitors but that's not the case in practice.


The photos on the site do show the black bit between the view-able screen and the outside of the bezel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> It is confirmed that Acer has replied through Facebook that the X34 will be released early October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About time, been waiting since April.
> 
> Am disappointed that Asus didn't take action to compete with Acer in due time, now they pay the price since the $1,299 isn't going into their pocket.


Has that price been confirmed? The 1080p 144hz model has been announced at $1,199, pretty nice price for this one if it is only $100 more.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> The photos on the site do show the black bit between the view-able screen and the outside of the bezel.
> Has that price been confirmed? The 1080p 144hz model has been announced at $1,199, pretty nice price for this one if it is only $100 more.


No. The Acer Freesync version of this monitor (XR341CK) can be purchased for $1,099 so I'm just adding $200 for the price of G-Sync for the X34.


----------



## PCBUILDER1980

I hope the X34 launches next month! My acer XB27OHU is a great monitor and all but I want something bigger and not loose gysnc. I recently upgraded to titan x sli so I'm ready for this x34 beast to release! Hopefully supply is there by Acer and the quality problems won't be as bad compared to the XB27OHU.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBUILDER1980*
> 
> I hope the X34 launches next month! My acer XB27OHU is a great monitor and all but I want something bigger and not loose gysnc. I recently upgraded to titan x sli so I'm ready for this x34 beast to release! Hopefully supply is there by Acer and the quality problems won't be as bad compared to the XB27OHU.


It does release next month, it is the start of October


----------



## toncij

Call me nutz, but now after having Swift for some time I've actually found what would make 3rd person action games unplayable for me on all normal monitors... blur! With ULMB, camera shaking (while fighting in GTA 5, WoW or Batman AK, isn't half as annyoing as on 60Hz no-ULMB screen.

Going for ultra-wide with this tech is really a whole new thing now. I hope Acer X34 will show to be better with quality control.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Call me nutz, but now after having Swift for some time I've actually found what would make 3rd person action games unplayable for me on all normal monitors... blur! With ULMB, camera shaking (while fighting in GTA 5, WoW or Batman AK, isn't half as annyoing as on 60Hz no-ULMB screen.
> 
> Going for ultra-wide with this tech is really a whole new thing now. I hope Acer X34 will show to be better with quality control.


Yeah, I play WoW as well, ACER seems to be pushing for good quality on their higher end products, there new Predator branding seems to be where they add the quality and not use cheap components like the other ACER monitors.

What class do you play on WoW, I play Resto Druid


----------



## toncij

I don't actively play it, just made an example of it. I played WoW years ago... back in 2004 (beta) and ended that hell by 2010.

Acer had serious issues with QC... that is why I'm worried about it.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I don't actively play it, just made an example of it. I played WoW years ago... back in 2004 (beta) and ended that hell by 2010.
> 
> Acer had serious issues with QC... that is why I'm worried about it.


Yeah, they do but so do many companies like ASUS, so ACER might start using quality components now for their Predator branding, we will have to wait, I will give you a review of it when I get it in early October


----------



## skypine27

"Lightweight" review of the free-sync monitor:
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/85964-acer-predator-xr341ck/

It's nowhere near as detailed as the TFT review but I thought some of us who are waiting for the g-sync Predator might still want to read it.

Sounds pretty good, they really liked it as a gaming monitor. The one negative they casually mention is IPS glow in dark content. I own the exact same panel as is in the free sync and g-sync Acers (the LG 34uc97) and I never cared about IPS glow. Yes I do notice some light areas around the edges playing a pitch black game like Elite Dangerous but to be truthful it's no big deal (to me anyway).

Looking forward to October!!


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

October release, 3440x1440, IPS, 100hz, gsync, VESA mount.
Mother of god.
I am one excited fool ready to throw away his money!

It is not yet confirmed if the Asus PG348Q has VESA mounting holes.
It has a badass stand, but many of us prefer our articulating monitor arms, so...
Yea, this Acer is really looking like an all around winner.

It seems like this will be making landfall before the PG279Q as well. This blows me away!


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon-Emperor*
> 
> October release, 3440x1440, IPS, 100hz, gsync, VESA mount.
> Mother of god.
> I am one excited fool ready to throw away his money!
> 
> It is not yet confirmed if the Asus PG348Q has VESA mounting holes.
> It has a badass stand, but many of us prefer our articulating monitor arms, so...
> Yea, this Acer is really looking like an all around winner.
> 
> It seems like this will be making landfall before the PG279Q as well. This blows me away!


Very nice, hopefully there will be some available the following month when those ridiculous Black Friday deals show up.


----------



## toncij

I'd be very careful with first batches.


----------



## Qcbuild

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-Predator-X34-LED-monitor/dp/B00X45CMO0

in stock on september 17 there, i hope its true


----------



## lukacsmw

Here's a pretty positive review of the FreeSync version over at HEXUS. I'm not an expert, but I doubt the IPS panel is different (or significantly different) with the G-Sync version. So the primary issue with buying prior to reviews of the G-Sync version would be if the G-Sync module itself imparts some sort of significant issue. Considering that is licensed from NVidia and available on other displays, I doubt it would cause significant issues. I'm planning on purchasing as soon as available.

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/85964-acer-predator-xr341ck/


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> Here's a pretty positive review of the FreeSync version over at HEXUS. I'm not an expert, but I doubt the IPS panel is different (or significantly different) with the G-Sync version. So the primary issue with buying prior to reviews of the G-Sync version would be if the G-Sync module itself imparts some sort of significant issue. Considering that is licensed from NVidia and available on other displays, I doubt it would cause significant issues. I'm planning on purchasing as soon as available.
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/85964-acer-predator-xr341ck/


TFTCentral found that the FreeSync version of this monitor drops frames with NVIDIA cards and Acer is looking into it. Before I get the monitor myself I'll be sure to read their review of the G-sync version to check if the issue is fixed.


----------



## CallsignVega

My largest problem with this monitor is the rehashed panel. Unlike the Acer 27" Predator that has an IPS specifically designed for it to be fast, this monitor just uses an old 34" LG IPS out of a 60 Hz monitor. I'm not expecting much in the motion clarity department unfortunately.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-Predator-X34-LED-monitor/dp/B00X45CMO0
> 
> in stock on september 17 there, i hope its true


No, that is someone on the Market, who just wants to put an early release date so people will buy it, the monitor is not being sold by Amazon


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My largest problem with this monitor is the rehashed panel. Unlike the Acer 27" Predator that has an IPS specifically designed for it to be fast, this monitor just uses an old 34" LG IPS out of a 60 Hz monitor. I'm not expecting much in the motion clarity department unfortunately.


I would look at the Freesync version, it has the lowest input lag, if you read the TFT central review it has a part on motion clarity, then the Gsync version will be better than the Freesync version.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/monitors/85964-acer-predator-xr341ck/


How are they measuring total input lag ? Since they have 40" Philips as faster than 144 Hz gaming displays.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> How are they measuring total input lag ? Since they have 40" Philips as faster than 144 Hz gaming displays.


The Philips is slower in that graph, or am I missing something?

But I just noticed a minor issue with the review: it lists aspect ratio as 16:9 instead of 21:9.


----------



## toncij

I don't see Philips ahead, but Asus MG279Q surprised me...


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The Philips is slower in that graph, or am I missing something?
> 
> But I just noticed a minor issue with the review: it lists aspect ratio as 16:9 instead of 21:9.




They have Philips as faster than 144Hz IPS screens


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> They have Philips as faster than 144Hz IPS screens


Why is this even a discussion? Their results are clearly wrong. Sites to trust: TFTC, PCM, and Prad. Everything else is noise.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> 
> 
> They have Philips as faster than 144Hz IPS screens


TFTcentral has it at 24 ms, which IMHO is still damn good for this screen given the price point.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My my.... With the redesign I'm rather tempted, even though I'd have to figure out how on earth I'd be getting three of them to fit on my desk...


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> TFTcentral has it at 24 ms, which IMHO is still damn good for this screen given the price point.


TFTcentral has it at 7.13ms, where did you get 24ms?


----------



## Baasha

Any recent pics of this monitor? 100Hz, IPS, G-Sync is quite awesome. Don't really care for the low resolution though.


----------



## TonytotheB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-Predator-X34-LED-monitor/dp/B00X45CMO0
> 
> in stock on september 17 there, i hope its true


Says 3440x1440 at 75Hz, not 100


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> Says 3440x1440 at 75Hz, not 100


Dude 50% of the ads / info out there on this thing are still conflicting. Some say 75 hz. Some say 100. I'm actually impressed none still say 144hz.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Dude 50% of the ads / info out there on this thing are still conflicting. Some say 75 hz. Some say 100. I'm actually impressed none still say 144hz.


Acer X34 has an official advertisement webpage for the product now. You can throw out the "conflicting" info unless the next step is you'll call Acer a liar.

The Power of Google produced:

Acer X34 (Official webpage)





At 0:35, prepare to open your eyes.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Any recent pics of this monitor? 100Hz, IPS, G-Sync is quite awesome. Don't really care for the low resolution though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> Says 3440x1440 at 75Hz, not 100


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Dude 50% of the ads / info out there on this thing are still conflicting. Some say 75 hz. Some say 100. I'm actually impressed none still say 144hz.


Here's the official link for you all: http://www.acer.com/predator/en_US/predator_x34.html

Originally the monitor was said to be 60 Hz, then it was shown to be 75 Hz at CES 2015 (but the rep said they were aiming for 100 Hz), and they finally confirmed once for all that they managed to overclock the panel to 100 Hz at PAX 2015. Anything saying 60 or 75 Hz refers to old news and has not been properly updated to reflect the latest changes.


----------



## Kanivakil

Only way I'll change my mind to get the Asus version is if they were to release their version 1-2 months after the Acer 34" but we all know that ain't gonna happen. Asus will release theirs around Q2 2016.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Acer X34 has an official advertisement webpage for the product now. You can throw out the "conflicting" info unless the next step is you'll call Acer a liar.
> 
> The Power of Google produced:
> 
> Acer X34 (Official webpage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 0:35, prepare to open your eyes.


I'm sold









Really hope it will come in stock in October


----------



## skypine27

So now we have to "over clock it" to 100hz??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Acer X34 has an official advertisement webpage for the product now. You can throw out the "conflicting" info unless the next step is you'll call Acer a liar.
> 
> The Power of Google produced:
> 
> Acer X34 (Official webpage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 0:35, prepare to open your eyes.


_
Overclock
Boost your refresh rate up to 100Hz with built-in overclocking. Minimize motion blur and enjoy more frames per second._

This sounds to me like its 75hz with a "maybe you can over clock up to 100hz" selling point..


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> So now we have to "over clock it" to 100hz??
> _
> Overclock
> Boost your refresh rate up to 100Hz with built-in overclocking. Minimize motion blur and enjoy more frames per second._
> 
> This sounds to me like its 75hz with a "maybe you can over clock up to 100hz" selling point..


I don't know. The ad doesn't give the base refresh rate of the monitor. I don't care either. I'm currently using a stone age 23.8" 1920 x 1080 60 Hz TN monitor anyhow.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> So now we have to "over clock it" to 100hz??
> _
> Overclock
> Boost your refresh rate up to 100Hz with built-in overclocking. Minimize motion blur and enjoy more frames per second._
> 
> This sounds to me like its 75hz with a "maybe you can over clock up to 100hz" selling point..


It's confusing language for sure. If it was native 100Hz thanks to G-Sync, then why would they phrase it like they have? It would suggest there's some kind of manual element to it, and if you look at the 0:35 mark on the video, the 'counter' starts at 60hz, which is even more perplexing (although we know the base panel is a 60Hz one originally). I guess we won't know anything for sure until reviews come out.


----------



## guppysb

Oooooo la la.

Ignore the bad cable management and studio monitor stands (books + reams of paper). New mounts are on the way. But, so far, I am loving the monitor. Big upgrade from my Qnix QX2710. Also, I love the USB 3.0 hub, a big plus.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> TFTcentral has it at 7.13ms, where did you get 24ms?


We're talking total input lag here, not pixel response. TFT measured it at 24 ms total for the Philips 40, check their review.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> We're talking total input lag here, not pixel response. TFT measured it at 24 ms total for the Philips 40, check their review.


Oops, I tought you were talking about the predator.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo la la.
> 
> Ignore the bad cable management and studio monitor stands (books + reams of paper). New mounts are on the way. But, so far, I am loving the monitor. Big upgrade from my Qnix QX2710. Also, I love the USB 3.0 hub, a big plus.


You got this one? So, is 100Hz native or needs "luck"?


----------



## Cruise252

He has the freesync version since the G-sync one is still not available. (and G-sync version has the predator logo on the front and not the acer logo).


----------



## guppysb

What Cruise252 said.

That being said, I am wondering if there is a possibility of overclocking the panel in the future. Maybe the G-Sync version has a bypass board like my QX2710 did. Either way, this guy is 75hz and freesync. I can't really buy the G-Sync version since I didn't want to upgrade my 290x crossfire. And personally, I don't really care about 25hz. You'd need at least a 980 ti sli in order to run most games at 100 fps with 3440x1440 resolution (close to max settings). Then again, if you're buying a $1200 monitor, I am guessing money isn't exactly an issue.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> Either way, this guy is 75hz and freesync. I can't really buy the G-Sync version since I didn't want to upgrade my 290x crossfire. And personally, I don't really care about 25hz.


75 Hz with sync tech is already really smooth, anyway.

Enjoy your new monitor!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> What Cruise252 said.
> 
> That being said, I am wondering if there is a possibility of overclocking the panel in the future. Maybe the G-Sync version has a bypass board like my QX2710 did. Either way, this guy is 75hz and freesync. I can't really buy the G-Sync version since I didn't want to upgrade my 290x crossfire. And personally, I don't really care about 25hz. You'd need at least a 980 ti sli in order to run most games at 100 fps with 3440x1440 resolution (close to max settings). Then again, if you're buying a $1200 monitor, I am guessing money isn't exactly an issue.


LTT was able to overclock his panel to 85 Hz if I remember right. Giving it a try won't hurt


----------



## Baasha

When they say 'overclock to 100hz', that means it comes from the factory at 75hz? How easy/hard is it to OC to 100hz? That sounds rather gimmicky TBH.

If it can do 100hz, why not leave it at that setting at from the beginning?


----------



## hatlesschimp

A couple of short video's of the 34" Ultrawide and 4k UHD monitors compared for size. Its not much I hope this gives people an idea of the sizes of them. I love the ultrawide, but both serve a purpose for me. What do you think?


----------



## toncij

Looking at this I kinda like ultra-wide more than 4K 16:9. Different thing is that I use 5K because of text sharpness since I look at code and other text 12 hours a day.


----------



## skypine27

Theres a guy over on [H] who owned the Curved LG 34" 3440 x 1440 and the 40" 4K Philips back to back:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1838713

He much preferred the Philips 40" 4K for gaming (I sent him a few PMs as I own the same curved LG 34" that he does). He said the sheer size of it made for great immersion while gaming. There are pics of both monitors side by side on his desk in that thread, and its amazing how much bigger the 40" actually is when you put it next to the 34" 21:9

Problem is, that thread is over a 100 pages long now and I cant remember where his post falls in the stack. On page 53, there is a user with the 40" 4K next to what I believe is a 27", just as an example.

I never made the jump to 4K since to me input lag is kind of important and there aren't any big/fast 4Ks out there yet.

I think (knock on wood) that this 34" 100hz Acer is going to hold the line well until 40" 4Ks get fast and a pair of graphics cards to push them gets cheaper. To me, 4K gaming just isn't quite here yet unless you are willing to settle for 27"


----------



## toncij

Well, 4K as far as performance goes, is just fine with 980Ti/FuryX or better. But, that Philips has many issues, VA problems, extreme lag (noticeable allegedly even with mouse in desktop) etc.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Theres a guy over on [H] who owned the Curved LG 34" 3440 x 1440 and the 40" 4K Philips back to back:
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1838713
> 
> He much preferred the Philips 40" 4K for gaming (I sent him a few PMs as I own the same curved LG 34" that he does). He said the sheer size of it made for great immersion while gaming. There are pics of both monitors side by side on his desk in that thread, and its amazing how much bigger the 40" actually is when you put it next to the 34" 21:9"


One of the reasons I decided to pass on the new 100 Hz 34" monitors. Still really not enough pixels and size for "immersion" in my flight sims for me.

Went with 55" Curved 4K OLED with jaw dropping image quality. (Although it doesn't have pixel ghosting/trailing, it does still have 60 Hz eye tracking blur).


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-Predator-X34-LED-monitor/dp/B00X45CMO0
> 
> in stock on september 17 there, i hope its true


You cant really believe dates on Amazon. Its already changed to Sept 19th. It will keep getting pushed back.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> One of the reasons I decided to pass on the new 100 Hz 34" monitors. Still really not enough pixels and size for "immersion" in my flight sims for me.
> 
> Went with 55" Curved 4K OLED with jaw dropping image quality. (Although it doesn't have pixel ghosting/trailing, it does still have 60 Hz eye tracking blur).


This one?

http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-55EG9600-oled-4k-tv


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> This one?
> 
> http://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-55EG9600-oled-4k-tv


Yes.


----------



## Kanivakil

Yup I can't wait until early October; I'll either be getting a 15 month no interest credit card and pay $86.60 a month *OR* just use Paypal credit 18 months no interest and pay $72.16 per month! Keep your real cash in your pocket!

The nice thing about PayPal credit is that since they don't report to credit bureaus, you won't have a lowered credit score because of your utilization to credit availability rate if your credit limit is too low.

Hopefully Chase Freedom (0% APR for 15 months) will be offering a $200 bonus for spending $500 in a three month period, deduct that off the price of the monitor, KA-POW! Oh and also deduct 5% cash back if the quarter happens to be electronics!


----------



## toncij

CallsignVega, for how much cash did it go and what in a year when OLED dies? :S


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> CallsignVega, for how much cash did it go and what in a year when OLED dies? :S


A year wouldn't matter. You get 5-year warranties from many retailers now (in my country anyway), which will cover you against any such failures. I get the immersion aspect of a 55" screen, but with lower resolution, no G-Sync and 60Hz, it's far from ideal.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> CallsignVega, for how much cash did it go and what in a year when OLED dies? :S


Why would it die in a year?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Why would it die in a year?


Last OLED (Sharp) I've seen had ridiculously bad MTBF for blue and green pixels...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Why would it die in a year?
> 
> 
> 
> Last OLED (Sharp) I've seen had ridiculously bad MTBF for blue and green pixels...
Click to expand...

That's the whole point of white OLED, though. New LG TV's don't suffer from longevity issues from individual primary colors.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That's the whole point of white OLED, though. New LG TV's don't suffer from longevity issues from individual primary colors.


LG claims so. We don't know that.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> CallsignVega, for how much cash did it go and what in a year when OLED dies? :S


LG has had white OLED displays on the market now for a few years doing fine so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> A year wouldn't matter. You get 5-year warranties from many retailers now (in my country anyway), which will cover you against any such failures. I get the immersion aspect of a 55" screen, but with lower resolution, no G-Sync and 60Hz, it's far from ideal.


Lower resolution? At 4K really the only thing higher are 5K displays, but those are also non G-Sync/60 Hz too and much smaller. I'd of course prefer G-Sync, but if you have a powerful PC to keep FPS > 60 at all times it's benefit is reduced.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That's the whole point of white OLED, though. New LG TV's don't suffer from longevity issues from individual primary colors.
> 
> 
> 
> LG claims so. We don't know that.
Click to expand...

We do know that because the white LED's compensate for the blue LED's, maintaining more even wear. It's the whole point of using white LED's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Lower resolution? At 4K really the only thing higher are 5K displays, but those are also non G-Sync/60 Hz too and much smaller.


Not to mention the hassle of MST.


----------



## SimRacer925

https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-X34BMiphz/html/product/1210814?

It is in stock at Alternate here in Germany!


----------



## toncij

So default will be 75Hz, but you will need to overclock to get 100Hz? And ULMB will not work unless set to 100Hz?


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-X34BMiphz/html/product/1210814?
> 
> It is in stock at Alternate here in Germany!


Awesome, to bad its a 5hour drive from where i live (dont like to order this puppy through the postal service







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So default will be 75Hz, but you will need to overclock to get 100Hz? And ULMB will not work unless set to 100Hz?


I believe default will be 75Hz but with G-sync on it can go up to 100Hz.. correct me if i am wrong here


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Awesome, to bad its a 5hour drive from where i live (dont like to order this puppy through the postal service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I believe default will be 75Hz but with G-sync on it can go up to 100Hz.. correct me if i am wrong here


That sucks. Not worth it double the price. $700 60Hz, $1400 75Hz with a chance of 100Hz? Nah.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Awesome, to bad its a 5hour drive from where i live (dont like to order this puppy through the postal service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I believe default will be 75Hz but with G-sync on it can go up to 100Hz.. correct me if i am wrong here


My understanding is that the panel is 60 Hz but thanks to some G-sync module feature it can overclock up to 100 Hz. Thus you can run the panel always at the same frequence at any time.

Others say it works only up to 75 Hz on desktop and only when gaming with G-sync active it can go up to 100 Hz (which seems kinda stupid to me). Once the first reviews are out we'll see how it actually works.


----------



## guppysb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So default will be 75Hz, but you will need to overclock to get 100Hz? And ULMB will not work unless set to 100Hz?


Wow, $1300 Euros??? That's $1454 USD. I paid $1050 USD for mine through Amazon, including free Next day shipping. Europeans definitely pay more for electronics.


----------



## ozzy1925

and no
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> Wow, $1300 Euros??? That's $1454 USD. I paid $1050 USD for mine through Amazon, including free Next day shipping. Europeans definitely pay more for electronics.


you must have bought the freesync version


----------



## guppysb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> and no
> you must have bought the freesync version


You're right. I saw 75hz and assumed it was Freesync, since the site is in German.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> My understanding is that the panel is 60 Hz but thanks to some G-sync module feature it can overclock up to 100 Hz. Thus you can run the panel always at the same frequence at any time.
> 
> Others say it works only up to 75 Hz on desktop and only when gaming with G-sync active it can go up to 100 Hz (which seems kinda stupid to me). Once the first reviews are out we'll see how it actually works.


Yes and since ULMB requires 85, no ULMB which is actually what I want over G-Sync.


----------



## Metros

Well it seems the monitor has been released in Germany

https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-X34BMiphz/html/product/1210814?campaign=Monitor/Acer/1210814


----------



## atomicus

Interesting that it still says 75Hz there. Mmmm...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Interesting that it still says 75Hz there. Mmmm...


It does have the correct picture and Gsync on the page, they might of got the text wrong though


----------



## toncij

For ULMB to work, game needs to be using v-sync?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well it seems the monitor has been released in Germany
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-X34BMiphz/html/product/1210814?campaign=Monitor/Acer/1210814


Yeah who knows. Half the sites out there STILL cant agree on the specs of this thing. 75 hz? 100hz? I think one even says 144hz still









I dont know if I would trust their ship date of tomorrow since no one else actually has these in stock yet. But maybe they actually are the first.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Can you even be sure this is the g-sync version? No where in the specs do they mention g-sync (that I can find anyway)


It does, it says "G-Sync R2" in the features section. Also, it's clearly the picture of the G-Sync version, as the Freesync one has the Acer logo on the front, not the Predator logo.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> For ULMB to work, game needs to be using v-sync?


It doesn't.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> For ULMB to work, game needs to be using v-sync?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> It doesn't.


It doesn't, but there is a drawback. Unlike G-Sync which takes care of "smoothness/frame pacing", screen tearing and input lag, ULMB mode doesn't help any of those. With ULMB clarity, it is easier to see screen tearing and frame pacing irregularities. Of course if you turn on V-Sync it takes care of tearing but you reintroduce more input lag. Vicious cycle. Once again it comes down to your priorities:

ULMB:
Dimmer Brightness
Great motion clarity
Tearing or turn V-Sync on (Input lag)
Frame pacing issues

G-Sync:
No frame pacing issues
Low Input lag
Brighter Image
Worse motion clarity

I wonder what will happen if we ever reach a point in display technology where you didn't have to compromise. I think peoples heads will explode.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wonder what will happen if we ever reach a point in display technology where you didn't have to compromise. I think peoples heads will explode.


I'm just happy that AR treated glossy monitors are getting more popular, with Philips releasing the glossy S-PLS 5K display with the panel in the Dell. It's baby steps for me, otherwise i'll live bitterly. I certainly don't see 27-30'' 4K OLED monitors at 100+ Hz anytime soon!


----------



## zipeldiablo

I don't know what they're talking about with the light glow, anyway if that means when playing dark games i will not struggle to see
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-X34BMiphz/html/product/1210814?
> 
> It is in stock at Alternate here in Germany!


Question is, is it really in stock


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> I don't know what they're talking about with the light glow, anyway if that means when playing dark games i will not struggle to see
> Question is, is it really in stock


My order was shipped, will be here on Thursday.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> My order was shipped, will be here on Thursday.


Nice ! I don't know if i buy it now or wait for a release in france, a little bit less expensive (30e for the freesync version) and i think the support will be better, i don't want to ship this back to germany


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Nice ! I don't know if i buy it now or wait for a release in france, a little bit less expensive (30e for the freesync version) and i think the support will be better, i don't want to ship this back to germany


Im thinking the same thing, could order it from Germany and have it here the day after with express shipping but what if i have to send it back? Will be a nightmare to get it shipped back and to get it through the waranty process in another language


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> Wow, $1300 Euros??? That's $1454 USD. I paid $1050 USD for mine through Amazon, including free Next day shipping. Europeans definitely pay more for electronics.


Yep, we do. Especially thanks to the recent increase in the conversion USD/EUR. They say it will be good for EU so we export more, but for those who purchase tech things it is hell. We pay everything so much more now









Just to make an example Titan Black was $999 and €1030, Titan X is $999 and €1250. ~€220 of increase compared to before


----------



## guppysb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Yep, we do. Especially thanks to the recent increase in the conversion USD/EUR. They say it will be good for EU so we export more, but for those who purchase tech things it is hell. We pay everything so much more now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make an example Titan Black was $999 and €1030, Titan X is $999 and €1250. ~€220 of increase compared to before


Reminds me of the story where an Australian flew to the USA, bought Photoshop, and then flew back. All that was was cheaper than buying Photoshop in Australia. Crazy stuff.

http://www.news.com.au/finance/business/it-is-cheaper-to-fly-to-us-than-buy-adobe-software-in-australia/story-fn5lic6c-1226576920561


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> My order was shipped, will be here on Thursday.


Awesome bro. Tell us how you like it. Gaming opinions please !!!


----------



## MonarchX

Where are the reviews of this monitor? How do people like it? Do curved monitors really improve immersion factor?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> Reminds me of the story where an Australian flew to the USA, bought Photoshop, and then flew back. All that was was cheaper than buying Photoshop in Australia. Crazy stuff.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/finance/business/it-is-cheaper-to-fly-to-us-than-buy-adobe-software-in-australia/story-fn5lic6c-1226576920561


It will come to that soon in Europe too if they keep going on like this lol


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Where are the reviews of this monitor? How do people like it? Do curved monitors really improve immersion factor?


I'm sure you will start seeing reviews once it becomes available.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Where are the reviews of this monitor? How do people like it? Do curved monitors really improve immersion factor?


Check out the review of the Freesync version at TFT Central. It will give you a good idea what to expect.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'd of course prefer G-Sync, but if you have a powerful PC to keep FPS > 60 at all times it's benefit is reduced.


This is exactly why I'm considering the Philips 40" now. Tired of waiting for the Acer 34".


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'd of course prefer G-Sync, but if you have a powerful PC to keep FPS > 60 at all times it's benefit is reduced.


At 4K, no PC set-up is going to keep FPS greater than 60 at ALL times, and going forwards even less so.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> At 4K, no PC set-up is going to keep FPS greater than 60 at ALL times, and going forwards even less so.


Sure there are, my PC in my sig does. One reason I didn't go with a 3rd or 4th Titan-X, there was no need.


----------



## guppysb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sure there are, my PC in my sig does. One reason I didn't go with a 3rd or 4th Titan-X, there was no need.


I'd like to see your fps graph for Witcher 3, true 4k resolution, with max settings, AA, and hairworks. I doubt you'll hit 50 fps.

At least these people can't with a Titan-X SLI.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/833337/witcher-3-disappointing-performance-with-2-titan-x-sli-/


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sure there are, my PC in my sig does. One reason I didn't go with a 3rd or 4th Titan-X, there was no need.


Not to mention the gawd awful 3 and 4 way SLI scaling in most games, with 1-2 notable exceptions.


----------



## PCBUILDER1980

The philips bdm4065uc is a great monitor. I have Titan x sli no worries....Games run really smooth on this monitor and the colors and response time are decent for a monitor of this [email protected]


----------



## skypine27

I'll throw in my SLI comment here.

Im gaming on about the highest end rig you can build today (similar to Vega's):

8 core 5960x OC'ed to 4.2ghz
2 x Titan X's SLI slightly OC'ed
32GB of DDR4

I'm using the LG 3440 x 1440 34" which is only 60hz.

I do notice (I do some experiments sometimes with games) that if I turn off SLI, games such as The Witcher 3 and Star Citizen take a nose dive in frame rates (leaving the settings on high/ultra where they run a smooth 60fps with SLI on). And again, this is at 60 fps. I would imagine that trying to get 100 fps in these titles if this new Acer comes out is going to take serious graphics hardware. I'd also guess that 100 FPS in Fallout 4 at 3440 x 1440 is going to take 2 x 980 Ti's or 2 x Titan X's (Im talking about high / ultra graphics settings though)


----------



## guppysb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I'll throw in my SLI comment here.
> 
> Im gaming on about the highest end rig you can build today (similar to Vega's):
> 
> 8 core 5960x OC'ed to 4.2ghz
> 2 x Titan X's SLI slightly OC'ed
> 32GB of DDR4
> 
> I'm using the LG 3440 x 1440 34" which is only 60hz.
> 
> I do notice (I do some experiments sometimes with games) that if I turn off SLI, games such as The Witcher 3 and Star Citizen take a nose dive in frame rates (leaving the settings on high/ultra where they run a smooth 60fps with SLI on). And again, this is at 60 fps. I would imagine that trying to get 100 fps in these titles if this new Acer comes out is going to take serious graphics hardware. I'd also guess that 100 FPS in Fallout 4 at 3440 x 1440 is going to take 2 x 980 Ti's or 2 x Titan X's (Im talking about high / ultra graphics settings though)


I am hoping that DX12 games really do have a better optimized API. I'd like to keep my 290x crossfire going for another 3 years at 3440x1440 resolution. Otherwise, there's no point in investing in a $3k GPU + monitor combo that only lasts a few months.

GCN is another debate.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> I am hoping that DX12 games really do have a better optimized API. I'd like to keep my 290x crossfire going for another 3 years at 3440x1440 resolution. Otherwise, there's no point in investing in a $3k GPU + monitor combo that only lasts a few months.
> 
> GCN is another debate.


By the time games start taking full advantage of DX12, we'll be WELL in to the the next gen of GPU's and monitors that take advantage of DP 1.3. The X34 will seem like a relic by then.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> I'd like to see your fps graph for Witcher 3, true 4k resolution, with max settings, AA, and hairworks. I doubt you'll hit 50 fps.
> 
> At least these people can't with a Titan-X SLI.
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/833337/witcher-3-disappointing-performance-with-2-titan-x-sli-/


I think my highly overclocked and tuned system runs just a *tad* faster than random Joe blow's on NVIDIA forums..

Not sure what "true" 4K resolution is. Is there a fake one? As for AA, I don't assume you mean [max]? I love people out that there say "you aren't running that game max man, you aren't running 32xQSSAFXAA" or other such nonsense.

If you turn on ridiculous amounts of unneeded AA, you can bring 4x Titan-X SLI down to 2 FPS is you wanted to.


----------



## Kanivakil

This is gonna be even better than I thought, Chase Freedom, the fourth quarter 5% cash back is for purchases made from Amazon.com. So minimum I will receive not only $100 cash back (current cash back bonus) but also 5% cash back from purchasing the X34!

Chase 5% Bonus Calendar.


----------



## Jermone123

Hmmm might have to take advantage of that Chase Freedom Card. Like you Kanivakil, I am looking to take advantage of a no interest CC. I have the cash to buy, but like you said in your previous comment... why not keep the cash and take advantage of no interest $? I will most likely go with the Chase card or Citi Banks Simplicity card offering 21 months no interest.

I have been keeping an eye on this forum for months. I am upgrading from a 6 year old 30 inch 2560x1600 TN 60hz Dell monitor. I can not wait for this monitor!

I am going to build a new x2 980 ti rig for the x34. Been picking out my computer parts on new egg. I am hoping we get a release date soon or it comes up for pre order on Amazon!

Early October?? but I want to know the exact date!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I think my highly overclocked and tuned system runs just a *tad* faster than random Joe blow's on NVIDIA forums..
> 
> Not sure what "true" 4K resolution is. Is there a fake one? As for AA, I don't assume you mean [max]? I love people out that there say "you aren't running that game max man, you aren't running 32xQSSAFXAA" or other such nonsense.
> 
> If you turn on ridiculous amounts of unneeded AA, you can bring 4x Titan-X SLI down to 2 FPS is you wanted to.


See that you're back!









Witcher 3 @ 4K UHD (as opposed to 'Cinema 4K' - what he meant by 'True 4K'?) maxed out (no AA) will still have many dips below 60FPS. Constant 60FPS is quite rare for most recent games.

Doing 3 of these Predators would be... interesting.









Know what's better than 60FPS @ 4K? 60FPS in 5K!


----------



## Kanivakil

I've been waiting for a long time, since April, and _I'll be satisfied if it is released before the 14th_. Next month will be spending spree time: i7-6700K, Asus Maximus Hero VIII, Corsair 760T, Perhaps the EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid (not sure), Some DDR4 RAM and I'm not sure what CPU water cooler I will get and that surely is over $100 USD.

I'll purchase one GPU at first but I think I'll need to get two if I want 100 FPS; I'll see how it goes with on GPU.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> See that you're back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witcher 3 @ 4K UHD (as opposed to 'Cinema 4K' - what he meant by 'True 4K'?) maxed out (no AA) will still have many dips below 60FPS. Constant 60FPS is quite rare for most recent games.
> 
> Doing 3 of these Predators would be... interesting.


Oh no, not the 3840x2160 isn't "real" 4K nonsense again...

I'll make some videos soon showing 2x Titan-X and 4K 60 FPS max settings on my system isn't so rare.









I've thought about 3x Predator or 3x those new 165 Hz ASUS but the whole angled screens, bezels, horizontal pixels etc has me turned off. Especially since I've discovered curved 4K OLED. Simply amazing immersion.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh no, not the 3840x2160 isn't "real" 4K nonsense again...


lol.. I know.. people crack me up with that 4K UHD != 4K stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'll make some videos soon showing 2x Titan-X and 4K 60 FPS max settings on my system isn't so rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about 3x Predator or 3x those new 165 Hz ASUS but the whole angled screens, bezels, horizontal pixels etc has me turned off. Especially since I've discovered curved 4K OLED. Simply amazing immersion.


I've already done a massive benchmark test (albeit for 3-Way and 4-Way in 5K) and have shown that 3-Way gets 60+ FPS in most games (Dying Light and a couple others were the exception). So 4K UHD and 2x Titan X will do the job for the most part.

Anyway, where did you get the OLED TV? Also, I thought you were dead against using a 'TV' as a gaming monitor - it sounded like you were a more high-refresh-rate kinda gamer. Got any pics of the screen?

Benchies:

Titan X 3-Way SLI @ 5K:


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> lol.. I know.. people crack me up with that 4K UHD != 4K stuff.
> I've already done a massive benchmark test (albeit for 3-Way and 4-Way in 5K) and have shown that 3-Way gets 60+ FPS in most games (Dying Light was the rare exception). So 4K UHD and 2x Titan X will do the job for the most part.
> 
> Anyway, where did you get the OLED TV? Also, I thought you were dead against using a 'TV' as a gaming monitor - it sounded like you were a more high-refresh-rate kinda gamer. Got any pics of the screen?


Where is the benchmark, I'll take a look. How high do you have the Titan's overclocked?

Bought the OLED from BestBuy Magnolia. I generally am against using a "TV" as a gaming monitor. 60 Hz and higher input lag. I bought it to test the immersion factor for flight sims. I fell in love with the picture quality and may sell off my 5K and Predator.

Some pics (sorry Photobucket wrecks all my photos):


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Where is the benchmark, I'll take a look. How high do you have the Titan's overclocked?
> 
> Bought the OLED from BestBuy Magnolia. I generally am against using a "TV" as a gaming monitor. 60 Hz and higher input lag. I bought it to test the immersion factor for flight sims. I fell in love with the picture quality and may sell off my 5K and Predator.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics (sorry Photobucket wrecks all my photos):


Attached the 3-Way Benchmark test. Titans were OC'd to around 1400Mhz (they jump around a lot due to throttling since they are air-cooled (as always







).

Here's the 3-way SLI Video:




4-Way SLI video (release drivers sucked big ones so results were horrid):




Dat "monitor" looks brilliant! Love the black panther wallpaper! How is sitting so close to a 55" screen? Wouldn't your eyes get tired soon?

Anyway, will have to check out OLED TVs - perhaps time to get one for TV!


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Where is the benchmark, I'll take a look. How high do you have the Titan's overclocked?
> 
> Bought the OLED from BestBuy Magnolia. I generally am against using a "TV" as a gaming monitor. 60 Hz and higher input lag. I bought it to test the immersion factor for flight sims. I fell in love with the picture quality and may sell off my 5K and Predator.
> 
> Some pics (sorry Photobucket wrecks all my photos):


OMG!!!! DCS looks just outstanding on that!

<===Green with envy!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Where is the benchmark, I'll take a look. How high do you have the Titan's overclocked?
> 
> Bought the OLED from BestBuy Magnolia. I generally am against using a "TV" as a gaming monitor. 60 Hz and higher input lag. I bought it to test the immersion factor for flight sims. I fell in love with the picture quality and may sell off my 5K and Predator.
> 
> Some pics (sorry Photobucket wrecks all my photos):


I've played Witcher 3 at 5K on my Dell 5K with 4x TitanX with zero problems, so I expect next gen cards to do it in 2-way SLI. Also, 5K is great too.

Vega, how does text look on that TV? Most TVs are pretty much utter crap for anything but games...


----------



## toncij

What model is it? UC970V?


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I've played Witcher 3 at 5K on my Dell 5K with 4x TitanX with zero problems, so I expect next gen cards to do it in 2-way SLI. Also, 5K is great too.
> 
> Vega, how does text look on that TV? Most TVs are pretty much utter crap for anything but games...


Insanity. I like it. Hows the pixel density at that distance though? Noticeable? Ive done the whole 3x30" monitor thing for a while now and i can say, for gaming, its 'ok'. Even today, few rigs if any can make it to outputting 7680x1600 res, hold stable frames with no stutter. With sli, it simply cant be done yet. Unless i can be proven wrong. im ready to move onto a single acer x34 and use the 3x 30" for non gaming applications.


----------



## DonPablo83

And as powerful and sexy the 980ti and titan x is, i might hold out for pascal next year. My 3x og titans stll do ok. Roughly on par with the gtx 970. Im confident they can drive most games at 3440x1440 (aa off) between 60 to 100hz.thoughts?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Insanity. I like it. Hows the pixel density at that distance though? Noticeable? Ive done the whole 3x30" monitor thing for a while now and i can say, for gaming, its 'ok'. Even today, few rigs if any can make it to outputting 7680x1600 res, hold stable frames with no stutter. With sli, it simply cant be done yet. Unless i can be proven wrong. im ready to move onto a single acer x34 and use the 3x 30" for non gaming applications.


Every game looks nice in 5K, even desktop and regular apps looks incredible with that sharpness. What I really miss is an option to enlarge game cursor with the UI. For example, on 5K Heroes of the Storm is almost unplayable because the game cursor is so tiny you have a hard time finding it on the screen and that is a killer problem for that and many other games. Also, games like World of Warships don't even scale UI so it is also incredibly hard to play. Problems exist with other tools, not only games: MST makes Maya buggy (anything you move blackens out the viewport, while UI is scaled. 3DStudioMax doesn't have that problem but doesn't scale UI (2016 editions). Visual Studio and most apps scale good, web browsers do great.

So, it is an early-adopter pain in all ways imaginable.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Every game looks nice in 5K, even desktop and regular apps looks incredible with that sharpness. What I really miss is an option to enlarge game cursor with the UI. For example, on 5K Heroes of the Storm is almost unplayable because the game cursor is so tiny you have a hard time finding it on the screen and that is a killer problem for that and many other games. Also, games like World of Warships don't even scale UI so it is also incredibly hard to play. Problems exist with other tools, not only games: MST makes Maya buggy (anything you move blackens out the viewport, while UI is scaled. 3DStudioMax doesn't have that problem but doesn't scale UI (2016 editions). Visual Studio and most apps scale good, web browsers do great.
> 
> So, it is an early-adopter pain in all ways imaginable.


As the market shifts (inevitably) towards that kind of display format, im sure these scaling issues will be a thing of the past. Ive wondered what 4k or 5k gaming would look like. I thought hdmi 2 was limited to 30fps at max res. Maybe that was hdmi 1.3. Does ur tv have a displayport?


----------



## DonPablo83

If they made tvs like that in ultra wide format (<$100,000), im buying one..


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> As the market shifts (inevitably) towards that kind of display format, im sure these scaling issues will be a thing of the past. Ive wondered what 4k or 5k gaming would look like. I thought hdmi 2 was limited to 30fps at max res. Maybe that was hdmi 1.3. Does ur tv have a displayport?


I'm talking about an UltraSharp Dell UP2715K 5K monitor, it has DisplayPort. Dual cables can run more than [email protected]


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Oh man, now I'm really in dire straits. 4K G sync IPS vs curved WQHD G sync IPS, I have no idea what my next purchase is going to be. Monitors are getting a huge push in technological advancement, I'm going to have to sit on my hands until 2016.


Hehe. In early 2016 virtual reality headsets are supposed to release which might make the decision even harder if they end up living up the hype.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I generally am against using a "TV" as a gaming monitor. 60 Hz and higher input lag.


How high is the input lag on your TV? That's one of the things keeping me from buying a TV.


----------



## skypine27

Im jealous of you German guys who supposedly can get the Acer this week. Let us know what you think please !! (GAMING OPINIONS PLEASE!!)


----------



## darkangelism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Hehe. In early 2016 virtual reality headsets are supposed to release which might make the decision even harder if they end up living up the hype.


Still will need both, having a headset on all day will be tough.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Im jealous of you German guys who supposedly can get the Acer this week. Let us know what you think please !! (GAMING OPINIONS PLEASE!!)


Still think its very weird that its in stock at some shops but not a single review out there..
Shops over here say they should have it in stock this week, lets hope and see


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Still think its very weird that its in stock at some shops but not a single review out there..
> Shops over here say they should have it in stock this week, lets hope and see


I can buy from someone who ships to either the USA or Hong Kong (yes I know, weird combination of locations!). First outfit I see that will ship to either one of those, I'm ordering it and will give a full gaming "impression" (cant really call it a review) backed by 2 x Titan Xs in SLI


----------



## Cruise252

Just think its weird that Acer did not send any units to review sites and the lot.. sounds a bit fishy to me..

Not that its gnna stop me from buying one.. if it does not work like advertised il just return it.


----------



## zipeldiablo

the predator 1080 version is scheduled to be release around the 11/09 here (in france) apparently, so the x34 shouldn't be long, though it is not listed anywhere


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What model is it? UC970V?


55EG9600

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Insanity. I like it. Hows the pixel density at that distance though? Noticeable? Ive done the whole 3x30" monitor thing for a while now and i can say, for gaming, its 'ok'. Even today, few rigs if any can make it to outputting 7680x1600 res, hold stable frames with no stutter. With sli, it simply cant be done yet. Unless i can be proven wrong. im ready to move onto a single acer x34 and use the 3x 30" for non gaming applications.


Pixel density isn't too bad, I sit about 42 inches from the center of the display. I am still interested in seeing what the Acer X34 can do, but it being based off of a slow LG IPS panel and the Freesync version motion quality results I'm not getting my hopes up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Every game looks nice in 5K, even desktop and regular apps looks incredible with that sharpness. What I really miss is an option to enlarge game cursor with the UI. For example, on 5K Heroes of the Storm is almost unplayable because the game cursor is so tiny you have a hard time finding it on the screen and that is a killer problem for that and many other games. Also, games like World of Warships don't even scale UI so it is also incredibly hard to play. Problems exist with other tools, not only games: MST makes Maya buggy (anything you move blackens out the viewport, while UI is scaled. 3DStudioMax doesn't have that problem but doesn't scale UI (2016 editions). Visual Studio and most apps scale good, web browsers do great.
> 
> So, it is an early-adopter pain in all ways imaginable.


Everything does look gorgeous at 27" 5K, but you get quite a diminishing return effect in games. Games typically don't have the sharp contrasting elements that make that high of a DPI really worthwhile. Like text on a desktop does. And of course the really poor motion quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> How high is the input lag on your TV? That's one of the things keeping me from buying a TV.


The input lag is ~49ms. Definitely not a display one would play competitive Counter-Strike on, but it does OK for my flight sims and slower paced games in that regard. The incredible picture quality and immersion are trade-off's with the input lag.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> How high is the input lag on your TV? That's one of the things keeping me from buying a TV.
> 
> 
> 
> The input lag is ~49ms. Definitely not a display one would play competitive Counter-Strike on, but it does OK for my flight sims and slower paced games in that regard. The incredible picture quality and immersion are trade-off's with the input lag.
Click to expand...

Damn. That's too bad. It's kind of silly that TV makers don't bother with input lag, even in Game Mode. You'd think keeping latency down when most image processing is disabled was trivial.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 55EG9600
> Everything does look gorgeous at 27" 5K, but you get quite a diminishing return effect in games. Games typically don't have the sharp contrasting elements that make that high of a DPI really worthwhile. Like text on a desktop does. And of course the really poor motion quality.
> The input lag is ~49ms. Definitely not a display one would play competitive Counter-Strike on, but it does OK for my flight sims and slower paced games in that regard. The incredible picture quality and immersion are trade-off's with the input lag.


My games go as far as Diablo 3 and HotS so "motion" I couldn't care less about. When I do play Battlefield and future SW:Battlefront, I have a Swift handy next to my Dells.







Oh and Blizzard games do looks hand-drawn on 220PPI


----------



## Sephirothbg

Just ordered it from alternate.de. Delivery date is 16.09.


----------



## zipeldiablo

same here


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sephirothbg*
> 
> Just ordered it from alternate.de. Delivery date is 16.09.


Quite late, where does it ship to if i may ask? If i were to order now i could get it the day after on alternate.de
But anyhow, let us know how it is with lots of pictures aswell


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Quite late, where does it ship to if i may ask? If i were to order now i could get it the day after on alternate.de
> But anyhow, let us know how it is with lots of pictures aswell


They got their monitor

You know that I am so mad right now, you know when I pre order this monitor, in EARLY JULY AND I STILL HAVE NOT GOT IT, ACER WHERE IS IT, GIVE IT TO ME WITH NO ISSUES NOW NOW NOW

"CHUCKS ANOTHER £100 AT ACER, NOW GIVE IT TO ME"


----------



## Sephirothbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Quite late, where does it ship to if i may ask? If i were to order now i could get it the day after on alternate.de
> But anyhow, let us know how it is with lots of pictures aswell


Ships to Greece. I checked twice to make sure it's the Gsync and not the Freesync one, that they have it in stock and some other stuff like shipping, payment, warranty, etc.


----------



## BradleyW

Can this screen do 1440p @ 21:9 @ 144Hz?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can this screen do 1440p @ 21:9 @ 144Hz?


No, it is 75 Hz "normal" and then up to 100 Hz with G-Sync active.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sephirothbg*
> 
> Ships to Greece. I checked twice to make sure it's the Gsync and not the Freesync one, that they have it in stock and some other stuff like shipping, payment, warranty, etc.


Eeek, its goin down in greece, them migrants will take it and throw it through a window or something.


----------



## TaT3rs

So this monitor is coming out on September 16th? Stoked to see this thing in person!


----------



## SimRacer925

My X34 arrived. Couldnt test it much yesterday because I was ill.
Can you have a lok at attached picture, did I received one with backlight bleed or is this normal ips glow? The left side ist completely yellow in dark scenes.

And btw: standard refresh rate is 60 Hz!!! Everything above 60 Hz has to be set via overclocking. AT 100 Hz I got some picture loss, but seems to be this was caused by a defective DP cable..
Will test it more later today.


----------



## YamiJustin

Can someone point me out to a pre-order list for US


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> My X34 arrived. Couldnt test it much yesterday because I was ill.
> Can you have a lok at attached picture, did I received one with backlight bleed or is this normal ips glow? The left side ist completely yellow in dark scenes.
> 
> And btw: standard refresh rate is 60 Hz!!! Everything above 60 Hz has to be set via overclocking. AT 100 Hz I got some picture loss, but seems to be this was caused by a defective DP cable..
> Will test it more later today.


Monitor is defective.


----------



## smushroomed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> My X34 arrived. Couldnt test it much yesterday because I was ill.
> Can you have a lok at attached picture, did I received one with backlight bleed or is this normal ips glow? The left side ist completely yellow in dark scenes.
> 
> And btw: standard refresh rate is 60 Hz!!! Everything above 60 Hz has to be set via overclocking. AT 100 Hz I got some picture loss, but seems to be this was caused by a defective DP cable..
> Will test it more later today.


Are you in USA? If so, where did you order?


----------



## Fraguh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> And btw: standard refresh rate is 60 Hz!!! Everything above 60 Hz has to be set via overclocking. AT 100 Hz I got some picture loss, but seems to be this was caused by a defective DP cable..


$1300.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Monitor is defective.


Oh dear, really?
So the left side shouldn't be that yellowish?
My old LG IPS UltraWide was also a bit yellowish in corners, but this X34 is extremely yellowish..


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> My X34 arrived. Couldnt test it much yesterday because I was ill.
> Can you have a lok at attached picture, did I received one with backlight bleed or is this normal ips glow? The left side ist completely yellow in dark scenes.
> 
> And btw: standard refresh rate is 60 Hz!!! Everything above 60 Hz has to be set via overclocking. AT 100 Hz I got some picture loss, but seems to be this was caused by a defective DP cable..
> Will test it more later today.


+1

I'd have to agree that it looks defective. My freesync version only has slight bleed across the top edge of the panel.

*Edit:* I looked at my panel again in the dark with my phone camera. There's definitely some orange on the corners. But I can't really see it when viewing it without the camera.

TFT Central monitor has orange on the corners as well.
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_xr341ck/P1110640.JPG


----------



## Obrigado

i am sad....

always bad news about new gaming monitor.....

:-(


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> +1
> 
> I'd have to agree that it looks defective. My freesync version only has slight bleed across the top edge of the panel.


is bleed acceptable on your?

can you post a photo?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Monitor is defective.


Here we go again...


----------



## the finisher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> i am sad....
> 
> always bad news about new gaming monitor.....
> 
> :-(


Me too, been waiting, and waiting, and still waiting I guess.


----------



## toncij

Well... IPS glow is not yellow... shouldn't be. It is whiteish purple. Yellow doesn't look good. Have you tested it in real working conditions? Set it up and the played a dark game like Alien or Thief? If it doesn't bother you there...


----------



## DonPablo83

http://www.technopolis.com.au/products/27740-34-xr34-curved-ultrawide-led.aspx
Available in Australia in about 12 days. Spoke to the rep today. $1669.80aud is the cheapest ive seen so far. Tempted to buy now but i want to see what the asus pg348q has to offer.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkangelism*
> 
> Still will need both, having a headset on all day will be tough.


Yeah. That is highly likely. I have not used VR headsets myself so far so do not know what kind of eye strain they can introduce - I guess in part that would depend on the optical properties of the system - the closer the eye has to focus the more straining it will be. If someone manages to pull off something that eyes can focus at 1+ meter then a VR headset might even be easier at eyes than a display which is normally used at "arms length".

Anyway, the point of my comment was that for gaming purposes the VR headsets might be one of the things that compete for peoples wallet once they release when a person is considering getting an additional "display". Not that there would be many people who would use their PC's with only a VR headset attached to it.


----------



## wargrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> My X34 arrived. Couldnt test it much yesterday because I was ill.
> Can you have a lok at attached picture, did I received one with backlight bleed or is this normal ips glow? The left side ist completely yellow in dark scenes.
> 
> And btw: standard refresh rate is 60 Hz!!! Everything above 60 Hz has to be set via overclocking. AT 100 Hz I got some picture loss, but seems to be this was caused by a defective DP cable..
> Will test it more later today.


Got mine yesterday. Just got a little bit of backlight bleeding in the left top corner, but its only visible while displaying a full black picture without any ambient light.

My main concern is a high pitched noise when displaying bright white pictures / high contrast pictures.
It gets louder with higher frequencys set (80hz-100hz).
It does NOT stop or alters when I change the display brightness.

Does your monitor emit any noise?


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> is bleed acceptable on your?
> 
> can you post a photo?


I find the bleed I have to be acceptable. It's similar to the bleed that TFT Central had on their review sample.

Sorry, I don't have a good enough camera to take an accurate shot of the monitor in the dark.


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> Got mine yesterday. Just got a little bit of backlight bleeding in the left top corner, but its only visible while displaying a full black picture without any ambient light.
> 
> My main concern is a high pitched noise when displaying bright white pictures / high contrast pictures.
> It gets louder with higher frequencys set (80hz-100hz).
> It does NOT stop or alters when I change the display brightness.
> 
> Does your monitor emit any noise?


Turn down the volume of the built in speakers to 0. That should stop the noise.


----------



## wargrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4ze0ne*
> 
> Turn down the volume of the built in speakers to 0. That should stop the noise.


Already did that. Did not fix it








The noise seems to come from the electronics within the monitor.

Its sad, the picture is great but i cant stand that noise. Its the loudest part in my setup now (Silent PC).


----------



## F4ze0ne

Hmm. That's odd. My noise was fixed by turning the speakers down.


----------



## zed011

That's kind of alarming to hear a monitor over a computer. 100hz on desktop possible or only in game?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Here we go again...


You cannot really say that with one decent ACER X34 and one bad ACER X34


----------



## Metros

I made a new topic in Displays, link your images and experiences there so people do not have to go and look at 169 pages


----------



## wargrim

100hz is possible on desktop.
The default frequency is 60hz. You have to turn on the "non-supported OC-Mode" in the OSD to set the refresh rate to 100hz.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> 100hz is possible on desktop.
> The default frequency is 60hz. You have to turn on the "non-supported OC-Mode" in the OSD to set the refresh rate to 100hz.


NON supported OC-Mode?!

Great marketing (/not)


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> Already did that. Did not fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The noise seems to come from the electronics within the monitor.
> 
> Its sad, the picture is great but i cant stand that noise. Its the loudest part in my setup now (Silent PC).


i think freesync test sample TFT has the same issue


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> 100hz is possible on desktop.
> The default frequency is 60hz. You have to turn on the "non-supported OC-Mode" in the OSD to set the refresh rate to 100hz.


Does it rlly say that in the OSD ? That would be something lol...


----------



## wargrim

The OSD says "OC-Mode".
The manual states that OC mode is "at the risk of the user" and that you should reset the frequency to default, if it does not work.


----------



## toncij

So they don't guarantee 100Hz will be possible for anyone, they don't support it, but you can try overclocking it and have some "rendering issues" like a poster above?


----------



## mgrobins

In regard to high pitch whine, some monitors do this on default settings where the brightness is excessively high.

Calibrate the monitor and see if the noise diminishes or disappears entirely.


----------



## wargrim

I did already change all settings to test their influence on the noise. (Brightness, Colors, G-Sync on/off, Ambient Light, Speakers, Scaling etc.)

The only settings that have some effect are:
Contrast-Slider (Lower Contrast = less noise)
Refresh Rate (Higher rate = more noise)

A guy in a german board said that his x34 does not emit any noise. So maybe not all units are affected.


----------



## SimRacer925

another issue (I think) is that the colors are.. mhm how should I describe this.. the colours are not "smooth"..?!

Here my old LG monitor:


and here the new Predator X34:


is this just bad calibration or another sign of a defective monitor?
Can you even see what I mean?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So they don't guarantee 100Hz will be possible for anyone, they don't support it, but you can try overclocking it and have some "rendering issues" like a poster above?


If this is true, Acer need to be pilloried and shamed to ends of the earth, taken in to the street and ripped limb from limb. I fully expect to see a dozen more posts on here with IPS glow issues and the monitor not running at 100Hz. I always feared this would happen. It's almost unbelievable that it looks like this might be happening all over again, just as it did with the XB270HU.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> another issue (I think) is that the colors are.. mhm how should I describe this.. the colours are not "smooth"..?!
> 
> Here my old LG monitor:
> 
> 
> and here the new Predator X34:
> 
> 
> is this just bad calibration or another sign of a defective monitor?
> Can you even see what I mean?


Hmm yellowish tint in the lower left corner is fine, but colors... change in settings to more color. You have probably video driver set to 16-bit or something like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> If this is true, Acer need to be pilloried and shamed to ends of the earth, taken in to the street and ripped limb from limb. I fully expect to see a dozen more posts on here with IPS glow issues and the monitor not running at 100Hz. I always feared this would happen. It's almost unbelievable that it looks like this might be happening all over again, just as it did with the XB270HU.


I hope I got it all wrong. Wouldn't make sense otherwise. Why would they publish a monitor that can't fully support what is it made for. For 1300 euro I expect it to be almost double the quality and performance of LG, DELL and other who cost half as much.


----------



## wargrim

Here the part of the manual that describes the "OC-Mode"


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Hmm yellowish tint in the lower left corner is fine, but colors... change in settings to more color. You have probably video driver set to 16-bit or something like that.


in the nvidia driver menu everything is set correct, 32but colours with rgb full spectrum.
I especially mean that I can see every colour change (so one blue tone, another different blue tone, again another blue tone etc), I marked it to see better:



it doesnt matter what settings I use, I cant get the colours look smooth.


----------



## timd78

Does the monitor have ULMB support and can you see what refresh rates it runs at?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Hmm yellowish tint in the lower left corner is fine, but colors... change in settings to more color. You have probably video driver set to 16-bit or something like that.
> I hope I got it all wrong. Wouldn't make sense otherwise. Why would they publish a monitor that can't fully support what is it made for. For 1300 euro I expect it to be almost double the quality and performance of LG, DELL and other who cost half as much.


I hope I'm wrong also, but this isn't looking good. Acer have advertised this monitor as running at 100Hz (overclocked)... so for them to turnaround and not only imply that reaching that figure may not be possible, but also doing so is at the end user's risk is just utterly absurd. How is this scenario not a million times worse than what Nvidia did with the 970??!


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I hope I'm wrong also, but this isn't looking good. Acer have advertised this monitor as running at 100Hz (overclocked)... so for them to turnaround and not only imply that reaching that figure may not be possible, but also doing so is at the end user's risk is just utterly absurd. How is this scenario not a million times worse than what Nvidia did with the 970??!


They have marketed 100hz all over the place. If it is not rock solid and within warranty then they have broken advertising standards and need to go back to school on what the laws are in europe. I have a pre order currently and there seem to be a bit of fear ahead of any information with Acer but i'll cancel 100hz doesnt work or there is screen noise.

The screen buzz i will just make and instant return if it happens.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> They have marketed 100hz all over the place. If it is not rock solid and within warranty then they have broken advertising standards and need to go back to school on what the laws are in europe. I have a pre order currently and there seem to be a bit of fear ahead of any information with Acer but i'll cancel 100hz doesnt work or there is screen noise.
> 
> The screen buzz i will just make and instant return if it happens.


Yup. It certainly makes it a more clear cut process than someone trying to argue BLB or glow. It's a flagrant and blatant lie. Simply staggeringly unbelievable if this is true. Will never touch another Acer product as long as I live if this is the case.


----------



## wargrim

The packaging does not advertise 100hz. In fact, it does not mention any refresh rate at all








First thing that I noticed when the delivery arrived.


----------



## Cruise252

Question is, what can we do about it? Confront them about it and be ignored?
Starting to question if i should rlly be buying this monitor or not...


----------



## timd78

Hmmm. Well overclockers uk have just changed their delivery time to 9th November so my spidy senses are telling me to cancel and hold off with my current monitor set-up until more of these panels are in the wild.

I hope it all works out for any owners. I might have been spoilt by Dell's quality over the last few panel's.


----------



## -terabyte-

This is a major letdown. I wonder if the Asus one coming out in Q1 2016 will be the same then?

They marketed the screen to be 75 Hz before (the FreeSync version is too infact), but now they deliver a monitor with a default 60 Hz and you have to overclock it to 75 if you want to (going up to 100 Hz) but it is at the user risk and NOT supported by them? What the ++++ are they thinking?


----------



## timd78

If the panel has limits then it has limits but i would imagine ASUS would stand by the ROG brand and assure it can run as advertised. Buzzing and the like is not the panel but the board. Warrenty coverage is also a concern with a display of this cost. If it dies i would want to know i will get a fast swap out and dell have always great with that given they service the professional market.


----------



## Sephirothbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yup. It certainly makes it a more clear cut process than someone trying to argue BLB or glow. It's a flagrant and blatant lie. Simply staggeringly unbelievable if this is true. Will never touch another Acer product as long as I live if this is the case.


I'm extremely nervous with my preorder right now in light of how things are starting with this monitor. And it was to be expected, given the bad QC of Acer and all the uncertainties surrounding the display. If it turns out to have serious issues, I'm returning it and also never buying anything Acer ever again.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Question is, what can we do about it? Confront them about it and be ignored?


Simply don't buy it. And EVERYONE should do the same. If literally no one buys this, they'll be screwed. Of course, that's not going to happen, but it is literally the ONLY thing that would change anything in the future. Unfortunately, seems like it's game-over for the X34 already though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> If the panel has limits then it has limits but i would imagine ASUS would stand by the ROG brand and assure it can run as advertised..


The X34 isn't Asus, it's Acer. You may be getting confused with the PG279Q, or the recently announced PG348Q (although as that's using the same panel as the X34, it will be interesting to see how that pans out).


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> Here the part of the manual that describes the "OC-Mode"


So 100Hz is actually overclocking and risking on our own. Nice, Acer, ROFL.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I hope I'm wrong also, but this isn't looking good. Acer have advertised this monitor as running at 100Hz (overclocked)... so for them to turnaround and not only imply that reaching that figure may not be possible, but also doing so is at the end user's risk is just utterly absurd. How is this scenario not a million times worse than what Nvidia did with the 970??!


That is so wrong on so many levels. Nvidia "970 issue" was nowhere near a real issue, this might be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> The packaging does not advertise 100hz. In fact, it does not mention any refresh rate at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing that I noticed when the delivery arrived.


Clever.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yup. It certainly makes it a more clear cut process than someone trying to argue BLB or glow. It's a flagrant and blatant lie. Simply staggeringly unbelievable if this is true. Will never touch another Acer product as long as I live if this is the case.


Sounds bad, but let's see what will happen soon and what will Asus do.


----------



## wargrim

well atleast it does overclock to 100hz.
but the noise is to loud. i will return it to alternate.
there are 2 guys at a german board wo claim their monitors do not emit any sounds.
maybe (hopefully) its just an issue with my unit.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> That is so wrong on so many levels. Nvidia "970 issue" was nowhere near a real issue, this might be.


Exactly, that was my point... given how people (over)reacted so hysterically to that, the comparative response to this would be on ISIS levels of anger and hatred!

As you say, we'll see how this pans out but it's not looking good so far. If true, Acer need to get buried once and for all... and seriously, who would ever buy a monitor from them again after this anyway??


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> well atleast it does overclock to 100hz.
> but the noise is to loud. i will return it to alternate.
> there are 2 guys at a german board wo claim their monitors do not emit any sounds.
> maybe (hopefully) its just an issue with my unit.


I hope it all works out for you dude! other than the noise, any other problems or things you noticed about the monitor?


----------



## Seid Dark

This is quickly turning from dream to nightmare







I planned to finally upgrade my monitor and Predator X34 seemed like the perfect choice. Essentially it looks like this is no different from Korean monitors, you have to manually overclock to 100Hz and it can cause all kinds of issues. Even worse, this is much more expensive than Korean ones. Acer dropped the ball completely. Extremely disappointed. Maybe this is why Asus is releasing so late, the panel doesn't reliably do 100Hz.

I will boycott Acer from now on.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Simply don't buy it. And EVERYONE should do the same. If literally no one buys this, they'll be screwed. Of course, that's not going to happen, but it is literally the ONLY thing that would change anything in the future. Unfortunately, seems like it's game-over for the X34 already though.
> *The X34 isn't Asus, it's Acer. You may be getting confused with the PG279Q, or the recently announced PG348Q (although as that's using the same panel as the X34, it will be interesting to see how that pans out).*


He was replying to my post right above









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> This is a major letdown. I wonder if the Asus one coming out in Q1 2016 will be the same then?
> 
> They marketed the screen to be 75 Hz before (the FreeSync version is too infact), but now they deliver a monitor with a default 60 Hz and you have to overclock it to 75 if you want to (going up to 100 Hz) but it is at the user risk and NOT supported by them? What the ++++ are they thinking?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> well atleast it does overclock to 100hz.
> but the noise is to loud. i will return it to alternate.
> there are 2 guys at a german board wo claim their monitors do not emit any sounds.
> maybe (hopefully) its just an issue with my unit.


whats your graphic card?


----------



## wargrim

Well, if it would not emit that dumb coil whine noise the monitor would be perfect for me.

Even if i don't understand the marketing idea behind this "OC-Mode". Maybe they thought "overclock" would sound some kind of "cool".
I don't think the pixels could explode because of the overclock








And atleast in germany there should be no problems with the warranty.

I've got a Titan X from EVGA @Ozzy1925


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Exactly, that was my point... given how people (over)reacted so hysterically to that, the comparative response to this would be on ISIS levels of anger and hatred!
> 
> As you say, we'll see how this pans out but it's not looking good so far. If true, Acer need to get buried once and for all... and seriously, who would ever buy a monitor from them again after this anyway??


I wouldn't be so harsh on them. Not to bury anyone. Just, they should be more open - if they're using a 60Hz panel, 100Hz is a huge overclock of almost double. That can't be good. They should've just left the price on $800 and say: we charge $100 more since we give you an OSD option to overclock easily. That would be fair.
But almost double the price for just being G-Sync? No thanks.

Seems like my UW will wait DP1.3 and real speedy panels and my Swift will serve me a bit longer.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> Well, if it would not emit that dumb coil whine noise the monitor would be perfect for me.
> 
> Even if i don't understand the marketing idea behind this "OC-Mode". Maybe they thought "overclock" would sound some kind of "cool".
> I don't think the pixels could explode because of the overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And atleast in germany there should be no problems with the warranty.
> 
> I've got a Titan X from EVGA @Ozzy1925


I'm also not sure about this color problem up there. Monitor seems to be working in some less than full gamut mode and can't display gradients. Is that picture true?


----------



## ozzy1925

@wargrim well i wouldnt bother much about the noise if there is no dead pixel and blb , the 100hz oc mode is a joke, but well we are talking about Acer







. Can you get a video or sound clip of the sound ?


----------



## timd78

I wish more of the second gen G sync models would come out as i really need the second HDMI input.


----------



## Metros

We need to get more experiences with the monitor and 100hz overclock before we say ACER is really terrible.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> We need to get more experiences with the monitor and 100hz overclock before we say ACER is really terrible.


No. The reality is that the monitor ships with a default 60 Hz and we must overclock it ourselves, with no guarantee since the manual itsels says it's "*at the end user's risk*".

This is simply a joke and a plain lie. When I am told the monitor is 100 Hz I expect it to be right out of the box and the image must be good without visible motion blur and such. Which is clearly not the case here from what I've seen so far.

Unless I see a very positive review from TFT and a lot of other positive feedback from those who purchase it in the near future I won't bother getting it anymore, not as things are right now.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> No. The reality is that the monitor ships with a default 60 Hz and we must overclock it ourselves, with no guarantee since the manual itsels says it's "*at the end user's risk*".
> This is simply a joke and a plain lie. When I am told the monitor is 100 Hz I expect it to be right out of the box and the image must be good without visible motion blur and such. Which is clearly not the case here from what I've seen so far.
> 
> Unless I see a very positive review from TFT and a lot of other positive feedback from those who purchase it in the near future I won't bother getting it anymore, not as things are right now.


I agree, it should not of been marketed that way, what if 100hz works and they are only warning you what could happen, so it would not break the warranty, the noise could be a rare defect in the monitor.


----------



## Cruise252

They did say that it was 75Hz default and not 60Hz and that you would be able to overclock it to 100Hz with G-Sync enabled.
But they did not say its at the end user's risk or that it might not work.. (wich is even more terrible).

Not sure anymore at all...


----------



## Metros

Is it even worth waiting for the ASUS PG348Q though, it will be the same panel, so if this has problems, the ASUS version will as well


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Is it even worth waiting for the ASUS PG348Q though, it will be the same panel, so if this has problems, the ASUS version will as well


i wouldn't say that. There can be R&D and implementation problems.

But you are right not to get too worked up waiting for it. Its possible it will not have the same issues as this though. And the likelihood that 100hz is supported and doesn't break warranty is quite high.

I realise they might not try it but printing that 100hz mode is at owners risk implies that they could turn around and tell you the reason the unit died is because you ran it out of spec. Once that note is on the system your warrenty could be in effect, worthless. I realise this is a worst case scenario.


----------



## Cirdan

I was really looking forward to this. Maybe it would be better just to save the cash and get the Ultrasharp


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> No. The reality is that the monitor ships with a default 60 Hz and we must overclock it ourselves, with no guarantee since the manual itsels says it's "*at the end user's risk*".
> This is simply a joke and a plain lie. When I am told the monitor is 100 Hz I expect it to be right out of the box and the image must be good without visible motion blur and such. Which is clearly not the case here from what I've seen so far.
> 
> Unless I see a very positive review from TFT and a lot of other positive feedback from those who purchase it in the near future I won't bother getting it anymore, not as things are right now.


Indeed. I think the Z35 which is supposed to reach 200hz refresh rate is going to be troublesome as well, since it's not guaranteed to reach 200hz.. However, consumers will buy it for that reason and perhaps get disappointed when they can't reach the advertised refresh rate.


----------



## Clad120

Well, it certainly is a disappointment, but still, I want to believe.

I can't believe they would lie so blatantly, it really seems odd. ( come on, it's advertised in big in the product's video "overclock to 100Hz!" ) I think it would be wise to wait for more buyer comments, and ultimately the pro reviews.

I am far more concerned by the noise and color problem shown some pages ago...

Please don't suck


----------



## Metros

Now I got to decide what 3440x1440p monitor I want to get, ACER X34, ASUS PG348Q, LG or Samsung


----------



## Fleat

Can someone who has this monitor please verify that it isn't skipping frames when overclocked to 100hz


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Now I got to decide what 3440x1440p monitor I want to get, ACER X34, ASUS PG348Q, LG or Samsung


Not really, if you want G-Sync or FreeSync you have only 1 choice right now: Acer. Asus is still a long way in the future, and the other 2 don't have a VRR option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleat*
> 
> Can someone who has this monitor please verify that it isn't skipping frames when overclocked to 100hz


I'm interested in this too. The FreeSync version of the monitor skipped frame even at 75Hz with Nvidia cards. I'd like to know if it is fixed. I guess TFT will double-check it too since they are the ones who reported the issue in the first place.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Not really, if you want G-Sync or FreeSync you have only 1 choice right now: Acer. Asus is still a long way in the future, and the other 2 don't have a VRR option.
> 
> I'm interested in this too. The FreeSync version of the monitor skipped frame even at 75Hz with Nvidia cards. I'd like to know if it is fixed. I guess TFT will double-check it too since they are the ones who reported the issue in the first place.


If the ACER has to many problems, then I do not really want it.


----------



## TaT3rs

Well this sucks...I've been waiting for this monitor for months.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> The OSD says "OC-Mode".
> The manual states that OC mode is "at the risk of the user" and that you should reset the frequency to default, if it does not work.


The Philips 40" is sounding even better now.









If quality issues persist, Acer will make it an easy choice for me.


----------



## smushroomed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The Philips 40" is sounding even better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If quality issues persist, Acer will make it an easy choice for me.


What 40 inch are you taliking abouts?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> What 40 inch are you taliking abouts?


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/philips_bdm4065uc.htm


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The Philips 40" is sounding even better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If quality issues persist, Acer will make it an easy choice for me.


Philips 40" is a definition of issues: flickering, lag, banding, gamma... I'd stay away:
https://monosnap.com/file/wcEde40o7xDrVachO2vdzniXCd0LCm
https://monosnap.com/file/qFQ82rAO4A8pKhS8sNRqkS2ygZAZ2h


----------



## toncij

So Acer announces a 100Hz monitor, but when you get one it is actually just double-priced 60Hz monitor with OSD option of overclocking to 100Hz but where user takes full responsibility if it dies (which is very much guaranteed within few years).

Acer <3


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So Acer announces a 100Hz monitor, but when you get one it is actually just double-priced 60Hz monitor with OSD option of overclocking to 100Hz but where user takes full responsibility if it dies (which is very much guaranteed within few years).
> 
> Acer <3


ASUS seems to have done the same though, we will need to look at the manual to confirm it though


----------



## smushroomed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So Acer announces a 100Hz monitor, but when you get one it is actually just double-priced 60Hz monitor with OSD option of overclocking to 100Hz but where user takes full responsibility if it dies (which is very much guaranteed within few years).
> 
> Acer <3


Best part is 1300


----------



## toncij

In Europe they charge 1300€. So much fun. Dell 34" doesn't have G-Sync, but costs 700€. So... G-Sync is worth 600€? I don't think so!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Philips 40" is a definition of issues: flickering, lag, banding, gamma... I'd stay away:
> https://monosnap.com/file/wcEde40o7xDrVachO2vdzniXCd0LCm
> https://monosnap.com/file/qFQ82rAO4A8pKhS8sNRqkS2ygZAZ2h


Lag is class 2 per TFT mostly from the input. Pixel response is very good. Ghosting is also very low. As long as you run it at 100% brightness there is no flicker. NVCP can compensate for this. Some of them do exhibit gamma shift and banding. If it's awful then back it goes.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> another issue (I think) is that the colors are.. mhm how should I describe this.. the colours are not "smooth"..?!
> 
> Here my old LG monitor:
> 
> 
> and here the new Predator X34:
> 
> 
> is this just bad calibration or another sign of a defective monitor?
> Can you even see what I mean?


What ur experiencing looks like 'colour banding'. U have to consider the source video. Test it out on an uncompressed video with a high bitrate. U should barely see any colour banding if its working ok. Also adjusting the settings should help.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TaT3rs*
> 
> Well this sucks...I've been waiting for this monitor for months.


Basically like the ROG Swift all over again. Might as well keep waiting or just gamble with the current 27" IPS from Acer.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> What ur experiencing looks like 'colour banding'. U have to consider the source video. Test it out on an uncompressed video with a high bitrate. U should barely see any colour banding if its working ok. Also adjusting the settings should help.


Hmm... I'm a bit afraid of running a screen at eye-bleeding brightness...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Lag is class 2 per TFT mostly from the input. Pixel response is very good. Ghosting is also very low. As long as you run it at 100% brightness there is no flicker. NVCP can compensate for this. Some of them do exhibit gamma shift and banding. If it's awful then back it goes.


It is a login screen. Video source is the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Basically like the ROG Swift all over again. Might as well keep waiting or just gamble with the current 27" IPS from Acer.


I don't see how it is like Swift. My Swift out of the box works at 144Hz in desktop. No missing features.


----------



## timd78

Its not like the swift. The swift instructions do not say "at owners risk", which i read as a buyer beware warning which could legally exclude them from providing any warranty coverage. That is a red line for me regardless of who the vendor is. "At owners risk" is far worse than saying results may vary. Its like intel selling their 3.8ghz chips as 5ghz with overclocking.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> What ur experiencing looks like 'colour banding'. U have to consider the source video. Test it out on an uncompressed video with a high bitrate. U should barely see any colour banding if its working ok. Also adjusting the settings should help.


It is the windows login screen, no compressed video source...


----------



## DonPablo83

Goddamn i was looking forward to getting this monitor. So much doubt. Afaik there are no other 3440x1440 ips gsync monitors available yet or being released this year which ****s me because i cant wait to ditch my 3xdell u3011.


----------



## Clad120

I think we should try and send a mail to acer for clarifications, it doesn't make any sense !

You can't advertise 100Hz with in built OC, but not covering, it's ridiculous!

Maybe we misunderstood, maybe we can safely Oc to 100Hz but not beyond ?

They say, "can be Oc ( at the user's end ) higher than advertised by the panel specification."


----------



## wargrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> I think we should try and send a mail to acer for clarifications, it doesn't make any sense !
> 
> You can't advertise 100Hz with in built OC, but not covering, it's ridiculous!
> 
> Maybe we misunderstood, maybe we can safely Oc to 100Hz but not beyond ?
> 
> They say, "can be Oc ( at the user's end ) higher than advertised by the panel specification."


No, the paragraph is not about overclocking beyond 100Hz, if you mean that.
On the next page they say that the panel specification is [email protected], [email protected] [*with OC]


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> No, the paragraph is not about overclocking beyond 100Hz, if you mean that.
> On the next page they say that the panel specification is [email protected], [email protected] [*with OC]


If that's what it says, then basically if you OC your monitor and it goes bang at 61Hz, you're not covered (the way Acer have phrased it anyway)... despite telling us in their product release video that you can OC to 100Hz (which also it seems is far from guaranteed). Both hilarious and criminal.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> No, the paragraph is not about overclocking beyond 100Hz, if you mean that.
> On the next page they say that the panel specification is [email protected], [email protected] [*with OC]


You mean 3440x1440 maybe


----------



## wargrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> You mean 3440x1440 maybe


yeah edited xD


----------



## CallsignVega

I think people have had too high of expectations for this display. As soon as I found out it's just using that old/slow LG IPS panel from previous 60 Hz 34" monitors my interest all but disappeared.

The panel has high IPS glow, back light bleed issues and slow pixel transitions. According to this page:

http://www.acer.com/predator/en_US/predator_x34.html

The "base/default" frequency isn't mentioned. "Overclock" is a carefully chosen word on purpose. I bet the ASUS version will be no different.

As for the individual that has the "buzzing". The sound is usually produced from power chokes/inductor on the internal PCB and readily identifiable. Usually the OEM puts a dab of glue or piece of rubber on the choke to silence the noise, they have missed that step during the manufacture of yours. If you are comfortable taking the monitor apart, it's generally an easy fix. You put a small piece of double stick foam tape on it etc..

For those looking for the "ultimate" gaming monitor I'd focus on one that uses the proven fast AUOptronics 27" panel. The new 165 Hz ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q or the updated Predator XB1. Yes, the quality control on that panel isn't high either but at least you know you are getting a panel designed for speed.


----------



## wargrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> As for the individual that has the "buzzing". The sound is usually produced from power chokes/inductor on the internal PCB and readily identifiable. Usually the OEM puts a dab of glue or piece of rubber on the choke to silence the noise, they have missed that step during the manufacture of yours. If you are comfortable taking the monitor apart, it's generally an easy fix. You put a small piece of double stick foam tape on it etc..


Do you think this fix is possible without losing the warranty?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> Do you think this fix is possible without losing the warranty?


Monitor manufacturers rarely place "warranty void if seal broken" devices on their displays. Really the only way they would know you opened it up is if you damaged something.


----------



## Jermone123

Wow... Disappointing. Have been waiting for this monitor for months. It would be one thing if this monitor wasn't so darn expensive, but almost $1300? Not worth the risk of over clocking and having this thing go kaboom with acer turning their backs. I'm starting to lose interest.

I've been reading reviews on that 40 inch Phillips monitor and it's sounding pretty good right about now for $500 less!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> [...]
> 
> For those looking for the "ultimate" gaming monitor I'd focus on one that uses the proven fast AUOptronics 27" panel. The new 165 Hz ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q or the updated Predator XB1. Yes, the quality control on that panel isn't high either but at least you know you are getting a panel designed for speed.


That new Asus 165 Hz one too is supposed to have G-sync overlock, if so it will be the same thing as this X34. Thought the panel is 144 Hz natively so you could still use it with that refresh rate with no worries.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> [...]
> 
> For those looking for the "ultimate" gaming monitor I'd focus on one that uses the proven fast AUOptronics 27" panel. The new 165 Hz ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q or the updated Predator XB1. Yes, the quality control on that panel isn't high either but at least you know you are getting a panel designed for speed.
> 
> 
> 
> That new Asus 165 Hz one too is supposed to have G-sync overlock, if so it will be the same thing as this X34. Thought the panel is 144 Hz natively so you could still use it with that refresh rate with no worries.
Click to expand...

At least the panel used is capable of response times commensurate of such a frequency, which makes 165 Hz (and the Asus brand attached to the statement) more credible. Like Vega said, this panel is just too slow for 100+ Hz.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> That new Asus 165 Hz one too is supposed to have G-sync overlock, if so it will be the same thing as this X34. Thought the panel is 144 Hz natively so you could still use it with that refresh rate with no worries.


That is only 120hz with overclock to 165hz


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> That is only 120hz with overclock to 165hz


Isn't that monitor using the same panel as the XB270HU which is an IPS-type 144Hz native?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Isn't that monitor using the same panel as the XB270HU which is an IPS-type 144Hz native?


Not sure, if you watch a video of it, the monitor is showing 2560x1440p 120hz, then overclock to 165hz


----------



## timd78

165hz really doesnt bother me and i would say rates up there with the mouse DPI wars.

When i had the 120hz triple screens anything much over 85hz i found very hard to subjectively distinguish so the thing that would matter more to me would be 100hz with a very good ULMB mode. Thats to my eyes anyway, i would imagine most of the differences people have noticed between 120hz and 144hz is not the frame-rate but the panel quality and response time.

Thats partly why i was turned on about this monitor with 100hz mode but its becoming evident that was too much of a stretch and we need the next gen of panels.


----------



## Cruise252

Perhaps we should get the word out, make a reddit post on pcmasterrace or monitors subreddit.
In the hopes that maybe.. maybe someone can shed some light on this monitor.

Because the more i look into it, the more i rlly dont like it any more... why couldnt the monitor just be what they advertised and work flawlessly.. sigh.


----------



## atomicus

The PG279Q (and XB270HU) use the AUO M270DAN02.3 panel, which is 144Hz, as can be seen on the specs.

The X34 uses the LG LM340UW2-SSA1 which is native 60Hz, but overclocked in the X34.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> The PG279Q (and XB270HU) use the AUO M270DAN02.3 panel, which is 144Hz, as can be seen on the specs.
> 
> The X34 uses the LG LM340UW2-SSA1 which is native 60Hz, but overclocked in the X34.


Exactly and that makes a whole world of difference there.


----------



## Clad120

What are the risks of overclocking a monitor ?


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> I'd like to see your fps graph for Witcher 3, true 4k resolution, with max settings, AA, and hairworks. I doubt you'll hit 50 fps.
> 
> At least these people can't with a Titan-X SLI.
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/833337/witcher-3-disappointing-performance-with-2-titan-x-sli-/


I can. I prefer having above max settings on shadows and draw distance and such (tweaking the ini files) over having hairworks set to max though. The difference in having the better shadows is much nicer than having hairworks at max to me so that's what I go with.

I'm running 1520/8000 on my SLI T-X though.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> What are the risks of overclocking a monitor ?


I would think that there is a chance to damage the monitor, reduces the lifespan aswell..


----------



## Clad120

There's still something bothering me, I read on many website that the 100Hz was effective only using G-sync. can't we juste activate G-sync, and it will handle the refresh rate on its own without us manually overclocking the monitor ?

Serious question, I really don't know how G-sync really works


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> What are the risks of overclocking a monitor ?




Ain't worth the risk man, just ain't worth it...


----------



## Mikey-

Hi, I just registered to say I've been following this thread religiously since the speculated announcement of this monitor back in January.

The experience, for me, has been akin to that of riding a roller coaster.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> There's still something bothering me, I read on many website that the 100Hz was effective only using G-sync. can't we juste activate G-sync, and it will handle the refresh rate on its own without us manually overclocking the monitor ?
> 
> Serious question, I really don't know how G-sync really works


Based on what has been posted in this thread lately it was just bull****. Their so called overclock is simply adding a new "overclocked" resolution in the Nvidia control panel. There are other tools to do that and also AMD has an option for it in their CCC. So yeah, there is really nothing related to g-sync.


----------



## Clad120

So potentially, the freesync version could Oc to 100Hz to ?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> So potentially, the freesync version could Oc to 100Hz to ?


No.


----------



## eucalyptus

Wow, so I have been waiting for 100Hz G-sync 21:9 since it was announced and it turns out to be crap, are you serious?

I don't know what to say... I have been paying a HUGE amount of money for this, Acer said on Computex it would do 100hz with G-sync, THEN THATS WHAT I WILL GET, otherwise I will sue the **** out of Acer and they will go under ground!


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> They have marketed 100hz all over the place. If it is not rock solid and within warranty then they have broken advertising standards and need to go back to school on what the laws are in europe. I have a pre order currently and there seem to be a bit of fear ahead of any information with Acer but i'll cancel 100hz doesnt work or there is screen noise.
> 
> The screen buzz i will just make and instant return if it happens.


Weren't we hunting for any info on refresh rate and only got confirmation of 100Hz from some Acer rep on twitter ?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Weren't we hunting for any info on refresh rate and only got confirmation of 100Hz from some Acer rep on twitter ?


It has 100hz overclock on their website but nothing about "use at your own risk" statement

This is from their website

Overclock
Boost your refresh rate up to 100Hz with built-in overclocking. Minimize motion blur and enjoy more frames per second.

http://www.acer.com/predator/en_US/predator_x34.html

If this does void your warranty, I will personally be putting a claim for misadvertisement as it does not say anywhere it will void the warranty


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Weren't we hunting for any info on refresh rate and only got confirmation of 100Hz from some Acer rep on twitter ?


Did you miss their OFFICIAL video, and their website?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It has 100hz overclock on their website but nothing about "use at your own risk" statement
> 
> If this does void your warranty, I will personally be putting a claim for misadvertisement as it does not say anywhere it will void the warranty


It says so in the manual which someone posted an image of earlier. Technically it doesn't say it will void the warranty though, just that it's at the "end user's risk"... this could be open to interpretation though, and could certainly have warranty implications.

It really is the definition of absurd if they say 100hz is possible via overclocking, and then suggest that the user is risking something by attempting to achieve that! Seriously, what are they thinking??


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It has 100hz overclock on their website but nothing about "use at your own risk" statement


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Did you miss their OFFICIAL video, and their website?
> 
> 
> It says so in the manual which someone posted an image of earlier. Technically it doesn't say it will void the warranty though, just that it's at the "end user's risk"... this could be open to interpretation though.


That does not count, it has not been shown on their website or product page, therefore it is still misadvertisement, not even in the Legal section on the Acer website.

Also, it is not saying it will void the warranty, just "use at your own risk" that cannot void the warranty


----------



## guppysb

Pages and pages of useless speculation. But I suppose the forums are a place for that.

My 2 cents: wait for the product to be released and reviewed. Then buy it if you want, otherwise don't.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> Pages and pages of useless speculation. But I suppose the forums are a place for that.
> 
> My 2 cents: wait for the product to be released and reviewed. Then buy it if you want, otherwise don't.


Well, if you want to be one of the first to get one you have to preorder, guess it will run out of stock pretty quick. So it's either wait to about Christmas or wait for first batch at preorder


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Well, if you want to be one of the first to get one you have to preorder, guess it will run out of stock pretty quick. So it's either wait to about Christmas or wait for first batch at preorder


If these problems keep happening on other monitors and overclocking voids the warranty, I think we might not run out of stock till next year


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> If these problems keep happening on other monitors and overclocking voids the warranty, I think we might not run out of stock till next year


I agree, but only few hits this thread. Many people won't see it, and be unaware of the problems.

Anyway,I am as all of you, going to cancel my preorder if more crap comes up about this monitor. If not 100hz it's the worst deal breaker EVER!

Won't pay almost twice the price for this one just because of G-sync and the nice design (which actually the freesync version looks much better), then I would go for a LG 34uc87-B instead.


----------



## Cruise252

All we can do now is wait for reviews and tests so we can have all the facts and decide to purchase or not


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I agree, but only few hits this thread. Many people won't see it, and be unaware of the problems.
> 
> Anyway,I am as all of you, going to cancel my preorder if more crap comes up about this monitor. If not 100hz it's the worst deal breaker EVER!
> 
> Won't pay almost twice the price for this one just because of G-sync and the nice design (which actually the freesync version looks much better), then I would go for a LG 34uc87-B instead.


I am not sure if I want to wait for the ASUS version.


----------



## Mikey-

I'd love to know what GPUs you guys are using.

I have 2 GTX 980s, and I've been downsampling my 2560x1080 60Hz fixed frequency monitor to 3440x1440 via Nvidia's DSR, and in most cutting edge titles in my Steam library, 100 FPS at max settings is pie in the sky.

The X34 will go as high as 100hz - and that's great for certain games.

But if you're buying this monitor, then you're probably a hardcore gamer. Which means you're buying a lot of cutting edge triple-A titles. Which means you're not happy with reducing settings. Which means you'll be struggling to get even 60 FPS in a ton of games.

Even at 2560x1080, with 2 overclocked 980s, the fixed frequency nature of my monitor is the leading cause of my problems as a gamer. I don't know about you people, but I don't need a frame counter anymore. The second I drop below 60 I can sense it. Even if I'm just a few frames below I can sense it, since my GPU and my monitor are no longer in sync.

When gaming, I want to see a solid 60 up there in the corner. And in a bunch of my games I'm not seeing it.

I've seen people mentioning non G-sync monitors at 3440x1440.

If you're a gamer, and you buy a 3440x1440 display without G-sync, then as far as I'm concerned, you need to have your head examined.


----------



## Obrigado

But... but...

G-sync work in oc?

I guess not....


----------



## wargrim

G-Sync does work in OC at 100hz and you can get 100hz at your desktop.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> G-Sync does work in OC at 100hz and you can get 100hz at your desktop.


Wargrim can you go to testufo.com at 100 Hz, scroll down to MPRT, follow the directions and let us know what you get?


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I'd love to know what GPUs you guys are using.
> 
> I have 2 GTX 980s, and I've been downsampling my 2560x1080 60Hz fixed frequency monitor to 3440x1440 via Nvidia's DSR, and in most cutting edge titles in my Steam library, 100 FPS at max settings is pie in the sky.
> 
> The X34 will go as high as 100hz - and that's great for certain games.
> 
> But if you're buying this monitor, then you're probably a hardcore gamer. Which means you're buying a lot of cutting edge triple-A titles. Which means you're not happy with reducing settings. Which means you'll be struggling to get even 60 FPS in a ton of games.
> 
> Even at 2560x1080, with 2 overclocked 980s, the fixed frequency nature of my monitor is the leading cause of my problems as a gamer. I don't know about you people, but I don't need a frame counter anymore. The second I drop below 60 I can sense it. Even if I'm just a few frames below I can sense it, since my GPU and my monitor are no longer in sync.
> 
> When gaming, I want to see a solid 60 up there in the corner. And in a bunch of my games I'm not seeing it.
> 
> I've seen people mentioning non G-sync monitors at 3440x1440.
> 
> If you're a gamer, and you buy a 3440x1440 display without G-sync, then as far as I'm concerned, you need to have your head examined.


Well my idea with this res running 1 titan x is that with g-sync i can target visual slow down letting it dip below 60fps at times in AAA games effectively gaining subjective performance.

I then play csgo and for that would like to run at 100hz with ULMB. iracing will also easily do 100fps at this res ect


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I'd love to know what GPUs you guys are using.
> 
> I have 2 GTX 980s, and I've been downsampling my 2560x1080 60Hz fixed frequency monitor to 3440x1440 via Nvidia's DSR, and in most cutting edge titles in my Steam library, 100 FPS at max settings is pie in the sky.
> 
> The X34 will go as high as 100hz - and that's great for certain games.
> 
> But if you're buying this monitor, then you're probably a hardcore gamer. Which means you're buying a lot of cutting edge triple-A titles. Which means you're not happy with reducing settings. Which means you'll be struggling to get even 60 FPS in a ton of games.
> 
> Even at 2560x1080, with 2 overclocked 980s, the fixed frequency nature of my monitor is the leading cause of my problems as a gamer. I don't know about you people, but I don't need a frame counter anymore. The second I drop below 60 I can sense it. Even if I'm just a few frames below I can sense it, since my GPU and my monitor are no longer in sync.
> 
> When gaming, I want to see a solid 60 up there in the corner. And in a bunch of my games I'm not seeing it.
> 
> I've seen people mentioning non G-sync monitors at 3440x1440.
> 
> If you're a gamer, and you buy a 3440x1440 display without G-sync, then as far as I'm concerned, you need to have your head examined.


I will be using two GTX 980ti Classified overclocked, the problem is, if this monitor does not come out till November and it is bad, I will wait for the ASUS version, so I will be using two GTX 980ti Classified at 1080p 60hz till the monitor comes out.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> G-Sync does work in OC at 100hz and you can get 100hz at your desktop.


Can you do some tests for us


----------



## CallsignVega

And confirm that this monitor does not have ULMB mode.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> So potentially, the freesync version could Oc to 100Hz to ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> No.


Yes and no. LTT was able to overclock the FreeSync version up to 85 Hz in his review.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I will be using two GTX 980ti Classified overclocked, the problem is, if this monitor does not come out till November and it is bad, I will wait for the ASUS version, so I will be using two GTX 980ti Classified at 1080p 60hz till the monitor comes out.


The equivalent Asus monitor is going to be released 2016. I guess Q2, but perhaps even later.


----------



## Mikey-

I'm kind of surprised that you guys with X34s on your desks aren't posting in depth about your experiences. If I had this sucker I'd be writing lengthy posts about it.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I'm kind of surprised that you guys with X34s on your desks aren't posting in depth about your experiences. If I had this sucker I'd be writing lengthy posts about it.


Maybe they are so disappointed that they sent them back right away, or they are gaming so much they forgot about us. Either one or the other


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> The equivalent Asus monitor is going to be released 2016. I guess Q2, but perhaps even later.


It has been stated for early January 2016


----------



## skypine27

Where are the gaming impressions??

Is everyone just pissed off at the refresh rate gimmick and bleed/glow?

Someone set this puppy to 100hz and fire up the Witcher 3 and Far Cry 4 backed by 2 x 980 Tis or 2 x Titan Xs!


----------



## Mikey-

I'm in Canada, and I'll be ordering this the second I see it at Amazon.ca or Newegg.ca.

Sucks that the Canadian dollar is so low right now. 75 cents. Just terrible.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Where are the gaming impressions??
> 
> Is everyone just pissed off at the refresh rate gimmick and bleed/glow?
> 
> Someone set this puppy to 100hz and fire up the Witcher 3 and Far Cry 4 backed by 2 x 980 Tis or 2 x Titan Xs!


Just a question about your RAM, how comes you put it at 2400Mhz, I am getting a Corsair Platinum 32GB 3000Mhz kit


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It has been stated for early January 2016


Where did you read this? All I've read is that TFTCentral might get a review sample in Q1 2016, who know when it will start selling after that. I haven't seen any trusted source mention specifically January 2016 so far.


----------



## Mikey-

If anyone in Canada knows of a place selling these, please let me know.


----------



## Mikey-

And, yeah, super interested in hearing about performance in Watch Dogs, Far Cry 4, GTA V, and Assassin's Creed Unity.

These are the problematic games at max settings.

The Witcher 3, not so much.


----------



## Sir Joseph Dirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> Pages and pages of useless speculation. But I suppose the forums are a place for that.
> 
> My 2 cents: wait for the product to be released and reviewed. Then buy it if you want, otherwise don't.


Finally, some common sense being applied here.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Just a question about your RAM, how comes you put it at 2400Mhz, I am getting a Corsair Platinum 32GB 3000Mhz kit


My system has trouble posting when I set it to anything higher than 2400. Official specs for the 5960x, straight from intel, are that it supports
Memory Types DDR4 1333/1600/2133

So anything higher than 2133 is technically an overclock. Mine has trouble past 2400 though I didnt play around with timings (left them all on auto). Doesn't seem to matter even 1 FPS in games when you check out all the benchmarks on ram speed and gaming.

Now someone fire up this Acer at 100hz and Far Cry 4!


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> Pages and pages of useless speculation. But I suppose the forums are a place for that.
> 
> My 2 cents: wait for the product to be released and reviewed. Then buy it if you want, otherwise don't.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Joseph Dirt*
> 
> Finally, some common sense being applied here.


I agree to a point, and I'm eagerly awaiting the TFT Central review... however, the Acer XB270HU was well reviewed, and whether that was because the review samples were cherry picked or they all just got lucky, we'll never know... but the REAL problems with that monitor only came to light when it started shipping out to customers. Obviously it's too early to say if history is being repeated with the X34, but the first people who've got their hands on it aren't exactly giving glowing reports. Of course we shall just have to wait and see what unfolds... personally however, I fear the worst.


----------



## guppysb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I agree to a point, and I'm eagerly awaiting the TFT Central review... however, the Acer XB270HU was well reviewed, and whether that was because the review samples were cherry picked or they all just got lucky, we'll never know... but the REAL problems with that monitor only came to light when it started shipping out to customers. Obviously it's too early to say if history is being repeated with the X34, but the first people who've got their hands on it aren't exactly giving glowing reports. Of course, it's too soon to tell yet, so we shall see what unfolds... personally however, I fear the worst.


I am LOVING my XR341CK, the freesync version with 75hz. 0 issues with AMD drivers on Windows 10, Windows 8.1, FFXIV:ARR, Witcher 3, Battlefield Hardline, movies, Adobe Lightroom editing, etc etc. I don't have any ghosting or large light bleed problems. In fact, it has significantly lower light bleed than the QNIX QX2710 it replaced. Also, text and fonts are so much crisper on this monitor compared to the QNIX. Only thing I disliked was the monitor stand, it was too freaking big. But I bought a $30 wall mount from Amazon and fixed that right up.


----------



## Inglewood78

the LG curve version is on sale for $750 from Adorama (via ebay) is available if you guys dont want to deal with this crap. Asus is the same panel so I don't think you guys should expect different results.


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> I am LOVING my XR341CK, the freesync version with 75hz. 0 issues with AMD drivers on Windows 10


I feel the same way.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> the LG curve version is on sale for $750 from Adorama (via ebay) is available if you guys dont want to deal with this crap. Asus is the same panel so I don't think you guys should expect different results.


I have the curved LG. I really really like it. I'm primarily a gamer but not competitive FPS.

Fallout New Vegas (with the high red texture mod), Far Cry 4, The Witcher 3, Elite Dangerous, War Game Red Dragon (I'm mostly a single player gamer as you can guess) all look and play amazing on the 34uc97-P

I was looking forward to the Acer for the g-sync and extra 40hz but now I'm not quite as existed.


----------



## atomicus

The Freesync by and large seems
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I was looking forward to the Acer for the g-sync and extra 40hz but now I'm not quite as existed.


What's happening, are you fading away or something, like Marty McFly in BTTF?


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I have the curved LG. I really really like it. I'm primarily a gamer but not competitive FPS.
> 
> Fallout New Vegas (with the high red texture mod), Far Cry 4, The Witcher 3, Elite Dangerous, War Game Red Dragon (I'm mostly a single player gamer as you can guess) all look and play amazing on the 34uc97-P
> 
> I was looking forward to the Acer for the g-sync and extra 40hz but now I'm not quite as existed.


Idk man... not sure if this will be much of an upgrade for you. Especially with the price tag.

This would be a huge upgrade for me since I have 60 hz 30 inch TN panel

The monitor you have now is already pretty legit. Have you ever experienced a 60+ hz monitor before?

I never have so don't really know what to expect or if I will even notice lol


----------



## Sir Joseph Dirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I agree to a point, and I'm eagerly awaiting the TFT Central review... however, the Acer XB270HU was well reviewed, and whether that was because the review samples were cherry picked or they all just got lucky, we'll never know... but the REAL problems with that monitor only came to light when it started shipping out to customers. Obviously it's too early to say if history is being repeated with the X34, but the first people who've got their hands on it aren't exactly giving glowing reports. Of course we shall just have to wait and see what unfolds... personally however, I fear the worst.


I'm definitely looking forward to the reviews and want it to be my next monitor...but if it doesn't live up to the hype, I'll get over it and look for something else...

...but some people on here get super upset and act like little children which I don't get.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> 
> the LG curve version is on sale for $750 from Adorama (via ebay) is available if you guys dont want to deal with this crap. Asus is the same panel so I don't think you guys should expect different results.


If this monitor is for all your computing needs, then great.

If this monitor is for gaming only (as it is for me) then it's out of the question to buy a fixed frequency monitor at 3440x1440.

As I said above, I have 2 GTX 980s, and a 2560x1080 fixed frequency 60 Hz panel, and virtually every problem I have is due to the stutter associated with drops below 60 FPS (when my monitor and GPU are no longer in sync.)

Maintaining a constant 60 FPS on a 60 Hz monitor is paramount, and extremely difficult to do at 3440x1440 - and in many cases, utterly impossible.

When I saw the first 3440x1440 panels from LG and Dell, I was blown away. I fell in love with my 21:9 panel, and vowed I would never go back to 16:9. That aspect ratio now feels confined to me - the same as 4:3 felt after I'd spent some time with 16:9.

But my first thought was - how do you maintain 60 FPS at that resolution. And the answer is, you don't.

Honestly, I'm not going to lie, if you had asked me in December of last year: when do you think a 3440x1440 IPS panel that displays up to 100 Hz and has G-sync will be available, I would've answered, maybe sometime in the next three years... maybe.

This monitor is basically my dream monitor. Let's not forget that at one point it was assumed this monitor was not IPS. Let's not forget we originally assumed this WAS a 60 Hz panel.


----------



## Mikey-

And again, not to harp on this (maybe I am) but I'm baffled by the silence from the lucky guys who already have this monitor - are those guys posting in another thread somewhere? I don't get it?


----------



## CallsignVega

You know it's like 0300 in Europe on a work day right?









But ya, I would have had some solid info right after dinner on this bad boy! I hate how Europe gets all the newest monitors first.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> This monitor is basically my dream monitor. Let's not forget that at one point it was assumed this monitor was not IPS. Let's not forget we originally assumed this WAS a 60 Hz panel.


Ha, so true. Good point.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You know it's like 0300 in Europe on a work day right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ya, I would have had some solid info right after dinner on this bad boy! I hate how Europe gets all the newest monitors first.


Usually it's US that gets always the new products first, let us get something first too sometimes! That said it's 5:40 AM so I'll be going to bed for now


----------



## funfordcobra

My SLI 980s held 60 FPS in all my games with ultra everything @ 3440x1440p and my SLI 980TIs blow it away. I thought it was overkill. My SLI 980Tis hold constant 100FPS in everyone of my games with no problem.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> My SLI 980s held 60 FPS in all my games with ultra everything @ 3440x1440p and my SLI 980TIs blow it away. I thought it was overkill. My SLI 980Tis hold constant 100FPS in everyone of my games with no problem.


At 3440x1440, your two 980s would not have run the following games maxed out at 60 FPS:

GTA V, Far Cry 4, Watch Dogs, Assassin's Creed Unity, Crysis 3, Rome 2, and actually quite a few others.

I have a hexacore CPU overclocked to 4.5Ghz and two overclocked 980s, and I've tested the above games thoroughly at 3440x1440 at max settings.

Just no way are you going to maintain 60 FPS in those games. No way.


----------



## funfordcobra

You are doing something very wrong then. 3440x1440 is very easy to run even with only little 980 cards. I'm not sure if you crank the msaa all the way up or what.. It's not needed.

My 980tis, like I said also completley smash it. Sorry about your bad luck but this is fact. You need to test more because I own all those games and play them at 60+ fps all day long.

I also only play at 1400 mhz clocks same as my old 980 setup.


----------



## funfordcobra

4k on the other hand is a different story for the 980s just because of vram. Although they did do fine without msaa cranked. My SLI 980 Ti water setup was purely splurge and not needed. Just like this monitor will be. Call BS all you want I don't care the slightest.


----------



## funfordcobra

Oh well that sucks for titanx SLI owners. Glad I don't own any.. Lol my 980tis have absolutely ZERO problems in witcher 3. It runs perfect!
3.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> You are doing something very wrong then. 3440x1440 is very easy to run even with only little 980 cards. I'm not sure if you crank the msaa all the way up or what.. It's not needed.
> 
> My 980tis, like I said also completley smash it. Sorry about your bad luck but this is fact. You need to test more because I own all those games and play them at 60+ fps all day long.
> 
> I also only play at 1400 mhz clocks same as my old 980 setup.


You absolutely cannot run Watch Dogs at 3440x1440 at 60 FPS at max settings. Anybody who even suggests that immediately loses all credibility.

Same with GTA V. I've tested it extensively at 3440x1440. No way are you going to maintain 60 FPS maxed out at that resolution.

Same with Unity, same with Rome 2.

Sorry, but your posts could potentially lead people astray, so I've no choice but to call you a liar, which is exactly what you are. And now you're going to respond. And now the flame war begins. Typical forum nonsense.

Sigh.

EDIT: Okay, I missed what he wrote: "... even with little 980 cards..."

Yeah, those 'little' GTX 980s. This guy is an obvious troll. His language is childish and antagonistic. Too bad, because this thread has been more or less free of this sort of crap.


----------



## Mikey-

Sorry, guys, I didn't mean to derail the thread. But I really can't stand it when people lie like that. And it's just so obvious. Anyone with this hardware knows what's right and wrong.


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Sorry, guys, I didn't mean to derail the thread. But I really can't stand it when people lie like that. And it's just so obvious. Anyone with this hardware knows what's right and wrong.


I dunno man.
With my 980Ti's on water:
I get ~55 FPS in Witcher 3 @3840x2160>2560x1440 all settings as high as I can put them without doing any sort of .ini editing. Clocked at 1500/8000.
If I average 55 FPS at 4k I am sure I could hit ~60FPS at 3440x1440.

Over 60 FPS in GTA V @ 3840x2160p>2560x1440. MSAA at x2, and Reflection MSAA at x2.


----------



## funfordcobra

Lol. Called out foy lying? That's cute.

Not sure what your problem is? Envy is all I can think of or just plain ignorance.

I also game at 2160p and have no problems holding 60 fps even on 8 million pixels in said games.. 3440x1440 is barely 5 million pixels. It's not even in the realm of Nvidia 1080 surround which is 6.5 million pixels. (5760x1080p) and 4k which is 8 million pixels.

That makes 3440x1440 easier to run than 5760x1080. My tri SLI setup with measley gtx 770s would hold most games at 100fps no problem on 5760x1080. Maxwell gpus are in a different class than keplar and are much more powerful.

I even had 780ti cards in SLI with the same setup and even with 3 gb of vram I could hold high fps as long as I trimmed the vram fat.

Like I said you need to start back on the drawing board with your "tests" because they are wrong or you had faulty hardware. I have owned almost every resolution out there besides 4kx3 and that's why I settled on SLI 980 Ti cards. They are perfect until Pascal comes out.


----------



## funfordcobra

Oh by the way watchdogs should NEVER be used in any comparison. It is complete unoptimized trash. Gta5 on the other hand I will have no problems pushing and locking at 100hz with x4 msaa everything else ultra and grass on very high. I am completely confidant in that fact. So, relish it.

I'm using the lg34um95p (3440x1440) un50hu6950 (3840x2160) only at the moment with zero problems. Witcher 3 on the other hand at 2160p does hover at 60 with very few dips in the high 50s. At 3440x1440 I've never seen it drop from 60.

I have the hardware lol..


----------



## mgrobins

Seems like a good reason to RMA it. Hopefully you got it at a local store where you can exchange it







.


----------



## jackson22

Hey guys,

i've just signed up to this board as i was following this thread anyway for some time now.

I got my Acer Predator X34 yesterday and i'm really blown away to be honest (in a positive way). I'm a gamer and up until now i have been gaming on fixed 60hz displays with vsync on/off, so you might know what i'm talking about.









So far the only downside is the whole overlocking thing that has been mentioned already a couple of times. Yes - it's true that the display runs at 60 hz by default. You can overclock it up to 100hz but you have to take the risk.

I simply didn't have any time yet to do a review since i'm very busy at work. But today is Friday and weekend is almost here.
So just post your questions or things you want to know and i'll try to answer them. I will also upload some pictures later.


----------



## Symaza

I got my X34 this week too and tested it with different games. I use it with sim racing games and i have to say, it is great!

Mine is also a little bit yellowish at the edges (but not approximate as much as shown here), but i only can determine it when the screen is turned on and the PC is not running. When i set a black wallpaper in Windows, i did not see any yellowish lights.

There is no noise coming from my X34 - i turned off the DTS and set the volume to "0". Everything is fine!

Pro:

- all in all, it is great!
- G-Sync works perfectly smooth
- I run it at 100hz at desktop and with 100hz G-Sync in games. 100hz is enough.
- There are no input lags
- I set the overdrive to "normal", which is very good
- the colors and the IPS panel looks stunning
- 34" fits perfect within my sim racing rig
- I love the ambient light, but i wonder how to set it more bright > slider is not active in the menu

Cons:

- I did not like the handling with the buttons on the screen
- The curved screen could be more curved at this size

Conclution:

I would buy it again and again..


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> i've just signed up to this board as i was following this thread anyway for some time now.
> 
> I got my Acer Predator X34 yesterday and i'm really blown away to be honest (in a positive way). I'm a gamer and up until now i have been gaming on fixed 60hz displays with vsync on/off, so you might know what i'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far the only downside is the whole overlocking thing that has been mentioned already a couple of times. Yes - it's true that the display runs at 60 hz by default. You can overclock it up to 100hz but you have to take the risk.
> 
> I simply didn't have any time yet to do a review since i'm very busy at work. But today is Friday and weekend is almost here.
> So just post your questions or things you want to know and i'll try to answer them. I will also upload some pictures later.


Games I'm interested in performance-wise at max settings (and I mean MAX SETTINGS):

Watch Dogs, AC Unity, GTA V, Rome 2, Crysis 3... games that will surely dip below 60 FPS at 3440x1440.

What platform are you on, btw?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> I got my X34 this week too and tested it with different games. I use it at with sim racing games and i have to say, it is great!
> 
> Mine is also a little bit yellowish at the edges (but not approximate as much as shown here), but i only can determine it when the screen is turned on and the PC is not running. When i set a black wallpaper in Windows, i did not see any yellowish lights.
> 
> There is no noise coming from my X34 - i turned off the DTS and set the volume to "0". Everything is fine!
> 
> Pro:
> 
> - all in all, it is great!
> - G-Sync works perfectly smooth
> - I run it at 100hz at desktop and with 100hz G-Sync in games. 100hz is enough.
> - There are no input lags
> - I set the overdrive to "normal", which is very good
> - the colors and the IPS panel looks stunning
> - 34" fits perfect within my sim racing rig
> - I love the ambient light, but i wonder how to set it more bright > slider is not active in the menu
> 
> Cons:
> 
> - I did not like the handling with the buttons on the screen
> - The curved screen could be more curved at this size
> 
> Conclution:
> 
> I would buy it again and again..


Simply awesome.


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> I got my X34 this week too and tested it with different games. I use it with sim racing games and i have to say, it is great!
> 
> Mine is also a little bit yellowish at the edges (but not approximate as much as shown here), but i only can determine it when the screen is turned on and the PC is not running. When i set a black wallpaper in Windows, i did not see any yellowish lights.
> 
> There is no noise coming from my X34 - i turned off the DTS and set the volume to "0". Everything is fine!
> 
> Pro:
> 
> - all in all, it is great!
> - G-Sync works perfectly smooth
> - I run it at 100hz at desktop and with 100hz G-Sync in games. 100hz is enough.
> - There are no input lags
> - I set the overdrive to "normal", which is very good
> - the colors and the IPS panel looks stunning
> - 34" fits perfect within my sim racing rig
> - I love the ambient light, but i wonder how to set it more bright > slider is not active in the menu
> 
> Cons:
> 
> - I did not like the handling with the buttons on the screen
> - The curved screen could be more curved at this size
> 
> Conclution:
> 
> I would buy it again and again..
> 
> ]


Did you check for any frame skipping etc etc?


----------



## Symaza

I determine no frame skipping > its awesome smooth at constant 100hz fps in all of my racing games (Assetto Corsa, Project Cars, iRacing). It feels better than my Asus ROG G-Sync display which delivers 144hz.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> I got my X34 this week too and tested it with different games. I use it with sim racing games and i have to say, it is great!
> 
> Mine is also a little bit yellowish at the edges (but not approximate as much as shown here), but i only can determine it when the screen is turned on and the PC is not running. When i set a black wallpaper in Windows, i did not see any yellowish lights.
> 
> There is no noise coming from my X34 - i turned off the DTS and set the volume to "0". Everything is fine!
> 
> Pro:
> 
> - all in all, it is great!
> - G-Sync works perfectly smooth
> - I run it at 100hz at desktop and with 100hz G-Sync in games. 100hz is enough.
> - There are no input lags
> - I set the overdrive to "normal", which is very good
> - the colors and the IPS panel looks stunning
> - 34" fits perfect within my sim racing rig
> - I love the ambient light, but i wonder how to set it more bright > slider is not active in the menu
> 
> Cons:
> 
> - I did not like the handling with the buttons on the screen
> - The curved screen could be more curved at this size
> 
> Conclution:
> 
> I would buy it again and again..


Looks good. I'm not looking forward to returning this monitor 10 times to get one without issues. I went through around 10 LG 3440x1440 before I found a winner with no BLB or dead pix. I'm hoping these will be better but I'm skeptical because they are not as simple as the flat 60hz 3440x1440 monitors of 2015 q1.

Do you know someone at acer?


----------



## Fraguh

This seems like good news, as long as over clocking is smooth, reliable across all monitors, and functioning correctly.

I wouldn't necessarily mind tabbing between 100hz and 60hz depending on if I'm gaming or working.


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Games I'm interested in performance-wise at max settings (and I mean MAX SETTINGS):
> 
> Watch Dogs, AC Unity, GTA V, Rome 2, Crysis 3... games that will surely dip below 60 FPS at 3440x1440.
> 
> What platform are you on, btw?


My platform:

- core i7 4790k
- gtx 980 ti
- 16gb ddr3
- windows 10

I'll check some games with high demands later


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> I got my X34 this week too and tested it with different games. I use it with sim racing games and i have to say, it is great!
> 
> Mine is also a little bit yellowish at the edges (but not approximate as much as shown here), but i only can determine it when the screen is turned on and the PC is not running. When i set a black wallpaper in Windows, i did not see any yellowish lights.
> 
> There is no noise coming from my X34 - i turned off the DTS and set the volume to "0". Everything is fine!
> 
> Pro:
> 
> - all in all, it is great!
> - G-Sync works perfectly smooth
> - I run it at 100hz at desktop and with 100hz G-Sync in games. 100hz is enough.
> - There are no input lags
> - I set the overdrive to "normal", which is very good
> - the colors and the IPS panel looks stunning
> - 34" fits perfect within my sim racing rig
> - I love the ambient light, but i wonder how to set it more bright > slider is not active in the menu
> 
> Cons:
> 
> - I did not like the handling with the buttons on the screen
> - The curved screen could be more curved at this size
> 
> Conclution:
> 
> I would buy it again and again..


Can you go to testufo.com - top right scroll down to MPRT and with display set at 100 Hz, follow the instructions and let us know what the ms speed is shown for MPRT.

Also confirm the display has no ULMB setting?


----------



## funfordcobra

Where are these showing up at?


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Where are these showing up at?


https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-X34BMiphz/html/product/1210814

One of the biggest german hardware stores.


----------



## funfordcobra

Ah cool. Cool Germany gets some first lol. I believe that's rare.


----------



## Symaza

I got it from alternate.de too. It only took 1 day to ship.









ULMB ? I did not see such an option. You can set the black density/value and the OD overdrive (i think there are OFF, Normal and Extreme) at the monitors menu.

You can not only set 60hz or 100hz. You can also set values betwenn 60 and 100hz in menu. There are a lot of option offered at sceens menu - very good! After you set the hz, the screen is rebooting.

There is a vesa mount adapter in the box, so you can mount it to a rig or a wall, but you still need a vesa mount.

I do not know a person at Acer, go to alternate.de and order your screen! It seems that alternate.de is the only store where the screen is in stock.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> I got it from alternate.de too. It only took 1 day to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULMB ? I did not see such an option. You can set the black density/value and the OD overdrive (i think there are OFF, Normal and Extreme) in sceen menu.


What was the final cost after shipping and duty?


----------



## Clad120

I just can't not buying it, it just looks so awesome, , I am gonna buy the crap out of it!

And I certainly don't want to throw oil on the fire but, GTA5 on 3440x1440 with a single GTX 980ti seems to run pretty well.

http://imagescdn.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/9/8/98_49_3440x1440-benchmarked-nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-more.png


----------



## Symaza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> What was the final cost after shipping and duty?


1310€ i think... shipping within germany


----------



## Clad120

Even though I live in Europe, Importing such an expensive and fragile product seems reaaaaally risky.

I wouldn't test my luck with that, it's gonna be a pain to return it if a problem occurs


----------



## funfordcobra

Merchants do not have policies like this in the usa. Also amazon as well.

Buy a product, warranty and if anything comes defective you get another no questions or a refund. I'm not sure how you don't know or understand this..

Amazon actually requires zero warranty for instant returns and I have never had them cut me off or anyone I have seen or head of and I've been buying from amazon since they only sold books lol.

Like I said do research lol you are coming off quite ignorant thinking that 100hz with 5mil pixels to push is extreme. Again it's not even close to 4k resolution which is much harder to push.


----------



## Clad120

I'll wait for it to be available on Amazon then, hoping I won't have to wait too long...


----------



## funfordcobra

For example I'm playing mad max right now 3440x1440 @200 fps. This game is new and although not super graphically hard to run lets you kinda see how much fps you can really get still using right under 3.5 gb of vram. (That is optimized don't cry watchdogs lol)

I'll say it again, with more powerful setups I'd expect headroom on GPU usage. I believe one of the only games I can Completley stretch out vram and GPU usage maxed at 3440x1440 is gta5 and its using 5.5 gb vram. Driving full speed single player I'm sitting at 96fps. Stopped 122. I'm expecting about 85% gpu usage with gsync on using SLI.

Honestly its not the 100hz that excites me about this monitor, its the reduction of input lag with gsync.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Maintaining a constant 60 FPS on a 60 Hz monitor is paramount, and extremely difficult to do at 3440x1440 - and in many cases, utterly impossible.
> But my first thought was - how do you maintain 60 FPS at that resolution. And the answer is, you don't.


Hmm, dual GTX 970 run 3440x1440 just fine. 4-way TitanX can run 5K at 60 FPS, not sure why would 3440x1440 have a problem at 2-way.

---

Anyway, I'd love to hear official Acer comment on "at your own risk" thingy for 100Hz. Until then, they're not seeing my money.


----------



## funfordcobra

I agree toncij. I'm really waiting for more of these to be properly tested by people here to see how the QC is. Not too sure if trading off 3440x1440 60hz for 3440x1440 75-100hz gsync is prudent. Although I hope it does proove to be so! I'll take the 300 loss and sell off this LG. I already have a buyer!


----------



## Clad120

I hope we'll have proper reviews soon, since the monitor is available.


----------



## toncij

Dell is 730€ here in EU, Acer asks 1400€. That is a difference of more than 91% of the price of the second Dell ultra-wide or 60€ shy of dual ultra-wide config for the price of Acer or 300€ shy of a 5K monitor. So, want dual ultra-wide? Maybe triple? 3 ultra-wides would cost only as 1,5x X34 models...

Even if it was perfect, I'd doubt people would be jumping for it. With no ULMB it is most probably already a deal broken for me _, but if 100Hz is not guaranteed to work or has artifacts or is not covered by warranty, that is a sure burial for X34 as far as I'm concerned. Let alone possible yellowish tone, bleed or dead pixels (which I return instantly).

1400€ ($1600 USD for you American folks) is really not the price anyone should pay for a non-perfect display and the price of some smaller (55") OLED TVs._


----------



## eucalyptus

@Symaza do you get 100Hz without problems from your screen?

What is all this overdrive normal, extreme things you are talking about? I am not ******ed or so, just not a professional about monitors.

Well, since we have at least one guy here says it's working well I am not going to cancel my order.

But one thing is weird, how come only one store in the world, a store in Germany has this monitor, and no one else?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Hmm, dual GTX 970 run 3440x1440 just fine.


Hmm, try learning how to read, maybe?

Did I say EVERY game. No I did not. Re-read my post.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> I hope we'll have proper reviews soon, since the monitor is available.


One or two reviews will be important. But far more important will be the collective thoughts and opinions of normal gamers who buy this panel.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> But one thing is weird, how come only one store in the world, a store in Germany has this monitor, and no one else?


Good question.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Dell is 730€ here in EU, Acer asks 1400€. That is a difference of more than 91% of the price of the second Dell ultra-wide or 60€ shy of dual ultra-wide config for the price of Acer or 300€ shy of a 5K monitor. So, want dual ultra-wide? Maybe triple? 3 ultra-wides would cost only as 1,5x X34 models...
> 
> Even if it was perfect, I'd doubt people would be jumping for it. With no ULMB it is most probably already a deal broken for me _, but if 100Hz is not guaranteed to work or has artifacts or is not covered by warranty, that is a sure burial for X34 as far as I'm concerned. Let alone possible yellowish tone, bleed or dead pixels (which I return instantly).
> 
> 1400€ ($1600 USD for you American folks) is really not the price anyone should pay for a non-perfect display and the price of some smaller (55") OLED TVs._


Somehow you just managed to trash the world's first 3440x1440 IPS 100Hz G-sync 21:9 monitor... without even seeing one in action. Really?


----------



## Symaza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> @Symaza do you get 100Hz without problems from your screen?
> 
> What is all this overdrive normal, extreme things you are talking about? I am not ******ed or so, just not a professional about monitors.
> 
> Well, since we have at least one guy here says it's working well I am not going to cancel my order.
> 
> But one thing is weird, how come only one store in the world, a store in Germany has this monitor, and no one else?


Yeah, 100hz without any problems. I switched on the built in counter. It shows the hz/fps while playing in the upper right corner of the screen. I got constant "100" while playing by using 2x GTX980 SLI @ 3440x1440 and ultra settings within any of my games. Very smooth - G-Sync is a must have for me!

First time you connected the monitor, it will show 60hz in Windows control panel. You have to set the overclock to 100 in screen display. Then the screen will reboot. After that, reboot the PC too. Now 100hz is shown at the nvidia control panel - set it up and there you go..


----------



## Sketchus

Well that's encouraging to say the least!

No noise from the monitor at 100hz?

Would you mind taking some pictures with a dark background?

Sorry to be a pain, just been waiting on this monitor for months


----------



## Symaza

Did not hear any noise from the screen. Btw my setup with 2xgtx980 makes some noise too. If it does, i will not hear it. But, i did not notice any noise from the display.

Perhaps i will take a racing session today and make some vids for you.


----------



## wargrim

Could you please check if you get a buzzing noise when you run the monitor at 100hz and open a maximized browser window with a white webpage (google or amazon)?

I just sent my x34 back to alternate and consider to order a new one.


----------



## Sephirothbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> I got it from alternate.de too. It only took 1 day to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULMB ? I did not see such an option. You can set the black density/value and the OD overdrive (i think there are OFF, Normal and Extreme) at the monitors menu.
> 
> You can not only set 60hz or 100hz. You can also set values betwenn 60 and 100hz in menu. There are a lot of option offered at sceens menu - very good! After you set the hz, the screen is rebooting.
> 
> There is a vesa mount adapter in the box, so you can mount it to a rig or a wall, but you still need a vesa mount.
> 
> I do not know a person at Acer, go to alternate.de and order your screen! It seems that alternate.de is the only store where the screen is in stock.


I envy you. Mine is currently taking a trip through half of Europe, being till now through two German towns and two Italian.


----------



## Symaza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> Could you please check if you get a buzzing noise when you run the monitor at 100hz and open a maximized browser window with a white webpage (google or amazon)?
> 
> I just sent my x34 back to alternate and consider to order a new one.


Will do.. and report here later today

Did not test it cause, normally i will not maximize a window to fullscreen @ 3440x1440 on a 34" ?







fisheyes needed









Perhaps there are good and bad ones on the market. Dunno


----------



## eucalyptus

I don't know how many screens Alternate has shipped, but I bet a handful has their hands on this monitor right now. And not a single review or youtube video is out? Stop watching adult movies and start review people!!


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> So far it seems that it is just about the same monitor as 34UC97, 34UC87, 3415W... just with added G-Sync module and maybe (maybe!) hand-picked panels that can be overclocked to 100Hz, at least for a few months. God knows what happens after prolonged use (probably a reason end-user is responsible for any kind of possible malfunction).


Acer must not be familiar with EU Law, because they simply cannot advertise this monitor as being capable of 100Hz and have this as a major selling point, and then on the other hand say running it at 100Hz is at the end user's risk and if your monitor burns out or malfunctions as a result of doing so, then you aren't covered! It's a joke, and actually almost pointless even worrying about as consumer law protects us all here. If you're in another country outside the EU though, maybe it's not so great for you, and this would be of serious concern to me were I living somewhere else. Not sure how it is in the US, but I am sure you have something equivalent there to protect consumers. Or you'll all just launch a mass lawsuit haha! It's countries like the Far East, India, South America etc. where I think people could get screwed over here, potentially.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Guys, someone was talking about a korean screen with same ips panel and maybe (i said maybe) gsync.
Dunno who what was and don't feel like reading 10 pages again







but i would definitly like to get some infos on that


----------



## -terabyte-

Any official owners thread for it yet?


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Any official owners thread for it yet?


Seems like the owners are enjoying this monitor to much so nobody can review it


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> @Mikey- My sweet boy, I can see you are on fire, I can feel it, but hey man, calm down. I read a lot of stupid things. But I can't understand you have the energy to just argue with those people? Let them be, let them look stupid, just forget them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do know thing for sure, one single 980 Ti OC can perform very well in 3440x1440P in games like Witcher 3, not a steady fps, but between 40-60fps. Which to me is absolutely fine in a ITX build, hope to get a AMD fury X2 when it will arrive next year. There is a few videos from a guy on Youtube using a single 980 ti on the Dell monitor.


Okay, but The Witcher 3 isn't actually a problematic game. I don't understand why people keep on mentioning this game?

Also, you're saying it dips for you between 60 and 40 FPS. Alright then... if you have a fixed frequency monitor that displays at 60 Hz, then each and every time you drop below 60 frames you will have re-drawn frames.

It doesn't matter if it doesn't bother you personally, your GPU and your monitor will be out of sync. It's extraordinary how many people in this thread don't seem to understand the basics?


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Lets keep this about the monitor guys, and not about eachothers hardware/e-penis.
> 
> Think i will purchase the monitor when it becomes available in my local shop so it there is something wrong i can just turn it back in for a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to that day


Yeah i was thinking the same thing. But in Australia, im told warranty claims are the responsibility of the consumer to liaise with acer directly. Sounds like bs, my supplier is probably too lazy to do it themselves.


----------



## ZombieSmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Yeah i was thinking the same thing. But in Australia, im told warranty claims are the responsibility of the consumer to liaise with acer directly. Sounds like bs, my supplier is probably too lazy to do it themselves.


Your supplier is wrong....

https://www.accc.gov.au/consumers/consumer-rights-guarantees/consumer-guarantees
Quote:


> You can claim a remedy from the retailer if the products do not meet any one or more of the consumer guarantees, with the exception of availability of spare parts and repair facilities.
> 
> The remedies you can seek from the retailer who sold you the product include a repair, replacement, or refund and in some cases compensation for damages and loss.
> 
> The retailer can't refuse to help you by sending you to the manufacturer or importer.


----------



## Symaza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> Could you please check if you get a buzzing noise when you run the monitor at 100hz and open a maximized browser window with a white webpage (google or amazon)?
> 
> I just sent my x34 back to alternate and consider to order a new one.


OK, i took a video with my iphone. Sorry for the bad quality. I got no noise! Tested with black and white and.... check out the video. You can see the 100hz at the right upper corner of the screen. You should hear my mouse clicks ;-)

https://youtu.be/OFG1GffufUw


----------



## Sketchus

Thanks for that!

That has definitely assuaged my fears somewhat...I've gone ahead an ordered one. I hope this is the right decision!


----------



## toncij

Can you record a steady video of some text displayed on white background, but try to keep it steady to avoid movement blur and shaky video?







I'd love to see how is the text sharpness.

Also, looks nice...


----------



## funfordcobra

Easy monitor to power if you have the right setup and basic knowledge. Easier to drive than any 4 k monitor! I'm sold as soon as I see one.

Can't wait to have 100fps Locked with not much input lag.

Can anyone post dark room black screensaver pics so we can see BLB levels?


----------



## funfordcobra

I think alternate.de might not be a good idea for USA ppl looking for this? If you notice, all their stock is priced about 30% higher than if you go to a local store. They are selling vg248qe for 375 when locally it cost 225. As well as every other product I checked had about a 30% increase.

I'm willing to bet these go for 1100euro or 1300 USD once out and available.


----------



## Metros

So, now this monitor might be worth it, just need a TFT central review now. Also this monitor seems to be delayed till November in the UK, considering getting the ASUS monitor if it comes out in January 2016


----------



## Fleat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> OK, i took a video with my iphone. Sorry for the bad quality. I got no noise! Tested with black and white and.... check out the video. You can see the 100hz at the right upper corner of the screen. You should hear my mouse clicks ;-)


I think many of us are still waiting for confirmation that it doesn't skip frames at the 100hz settings. Can you please test that?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> OK, i took a video with my iphone. Sorry for the bad quality. I got no noise! Tested with black and white and.... check out the video. You can see the 100hz at the right upper corner of the screen. You should hear my mouse clicks ;-)
> 
> https://youtu.be/OFG1GffufUw


+1

Thanks for the video. Hopefully you'll share more about it in terms of experiences with it soon.


----------



## atomicus

Only place I'd even consider buying this is Amazon due to their rock solid no fuss return policy. Anywhere else is too much of a risk with any monitor these days, especially if you end up with bad glow or BLB and are told there's nothing wrong with it. I'm not concerned about the monitor not running 100Hz or any issues that may result in it doing so, as Acer have clearly advertised this as 100Hz capable; therefore anything less than that, or malfunction resulting from it, is an instant no quibble return... no retailer in the EU (and in many other countries also I suspect) would have a hope in hell of arguing against that. Glow and BLB however, can be much harder to deal with when it comes to some retailers, and even the manufacturer themselves.


----------



## CallsignVega

One big difference between this screen and the forthcoming Asus model is ULMB. This one doesn't have it and according to Asus, the PG348Q does:

http://pcdiy.asus.com/2015/06/asus-34-ultrawide-qhd-ips-219-curved-g-sync-monitor/

May be a big factor for some people. But then again I don't expect the Asus display until the end of winter. They take forever to release announced products.

BTW TFTCentral has a test unit X34 is house. Interesting to see what he comes up with motion clarity at 100 Hz.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I think alternate.de might not be a good idea for USA ppl looking for this? If you notice, all their stock is priced about 30% higher than if you go to a local store. They are selling vg248qe for 375 when locally it cost 225. As well as every other product I checked had about a 30% increase.
> 
> I'm willing to bet these go for 1100euro or 1300 USD once out and available.


Seems like you have no idea about the currency in Europe, 1300 euro is normal price! It's the same price everywhere, wherever you go in Europe it's the same price.

Nothing new everything is extremely cheap in US, had always been. But the US dollar is very strong now so shouldn't be a issue for you.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> One big difference between this screen and the forthcoming Asus model is ULMB. This one doesn't have it and according to Asus, the PG348Q does:
> 
> http://pcdiy.asus.com/2015/06/asus-34-ultrawide-qhd-ips-219-curved-g-sync-monitor/
> 
> May be a big factor for some people. But then again I don't expect the Asus display until the end of winter. They take forever to release announced products.


It has been stated for early January 2016, I know what you mean though


----------



## funfordcobra

True. I called lg about my BLB across all my 1st gen 3340x1440 panels and they told me to deal with it. So I returned 9 to the local retailer. Sad all they do is look at the panel say it's fine then rebox it for someone else's dismay without any testing besides to see if it comes on and is not damaged..


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Seems like you have no idea about the currency in Europe, 1300 euro is normal price! It's the same price everywhere, wherever you go in Europe it's the same price.
> 
> Nothing new everything is extremely cheap in US, had always been. But the US dollar is very strong now so shouldn't be a issue for you.


Just saying don't buy this for 1300 euro if you are in the US if you could use alittle reading comprehension. Obviously anyone will spend whatever that want if they want it.

Just don't see the point in paying 300 USD extra for nothing. Also highly doubting they will hit the streets for 1600 usd here in the USA. It will be like usd 1199-1299 I'm willing to bet.

If it is 1600usd I'll pass it up and do x3 144hz ips xb270hu screens. Just seems more prudent imo.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> OK, i took a video with my iphone. Sorry for the bad quality. I got no noise! Tested with black and white and.... check out the video. You can see the 100hz at the right upper corner of the screen. You should hear my mouse clicks ;-)
> 
> https://youtu.be/OFG1GffufUw


You lucky dog. It looks fantastic.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Just saying don't buy this for 1300 euro if you are in the US if you could use alittle reading comprehension. Obviously anyone will spend whatever that want if they want it.
> 
> Just don't see the point in paying 300 USD extra for nothing. Also highly doubting they will hit the streets for 1600 usd here in the USA. It will be like usd 1199-1299 I'm willing to bet.
> 
> If it is 1600usd I'll pass it up and do x3 144hz ips xb270hu screens. Just seems more prudent imo.


Well obviously, so be glade you live in the States, we from Europe has to live with these prices though.


----------



## Clad120

By the way, what are the options for the game that don't support the 21;9 ? Is it possible to play in full screen with 16:9 ratio and black bars ?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> By the way, what are the options for the game that don't support the 21;9 ? Is it possible to play in full screen with 16:9 ratio and black bars ?


Yeah, it would be 16.9 with black bars on both sides of the monitor.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> OK, i took a video with my iphone. Sorry for the bad quality. I got no noise! Tested with black and white and.... check out the video. You can see the 100hz at the right upper corner of the screen. You should hear my mouse clicks ;-)
> 
> https://youtu.be/OFG1GffufUw


What are the colours like as someone said that the colours seem terrible on it.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> By the way, what are the options for the game that don't support the 21;9 ? Is it possible to play in full screen with 16:9 ratio and black bars ?


yea it will revert to 16:9 2560x1440 (black bars) for games that dont support 21:9.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Hello everyone

I've registered only to post in this VERY INTERESTING thread.
Thanks to you all for the info, feelings and experiences you are sharing.

that has made the long waiting time for this "baby" far more enjoyable

now, if I can ask, I'd like to owners of this to confirm a couple of things

1) can you set refrash to 75hz ?
2) at 75hz does Gsync work ok ?

3) can you push a game of your choice down to the 40-45 fps range and post a couple of pictures/video *during a lateral panning/rotation*
I'd like to see how Gsync behave in that range with such a big monitor

4) do you have an hardware calibration tool ? (color munki or similar )
can you post a before - after photo of the calibration ?

Thanks in advance

p.s.
I'm too waiting for TFT review as a final decision. In any case I wont buy before late October, Mid November (or even the holiday season)

Bethor Morgan
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Yeah, it would be 16.9 with black bars on both sides of the monitor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> By the way, what are the options for the game that don't support the 21;9 ? Is it possible to play in full screen with 16:9 ratio and black bars ?


There are also nice software tools to FORCE 21:9

google for

widescreen fixer
flawless widescreen

and also pay a visit to
www. wsgf . org

Regards


----------



## TaT3rs

So people are saying the release date for the UK is November. Is release for the US still on track for this month?


----------



## Clad120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> There are also nice software tools to FORCE 21:9
> 
> google for
> 
> widescreen fixer
> flawless widescreen
> 
> and also pay a visit to
> www. wsgf . org
> 
> Regards


Thanks, I was asking for very specific games, such as Dota 2, wich is a total mess in UW.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What are the colours like as someone said that the colours seem terrible on it.


It is a 100% sRGB IPS panel, can't have bad colors.. shouldn't...


----------



## BethorMorgan

I dont play DOTA 2 actually but, judging from WSGF discussion the 21:9 *IS supported*
but the GUI is somehow *Enlarged*


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> Thanks, I was asking for very specific games, such as Dota 2, wich is a total mess in UW.


Well, to be honest, before even _*thinking*_ at this monitor, I went checking on those sites above *which games* are supported and *how good they are*

_and I was totally DRAGGED into this !!_


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> One big difference between this screen and the forthcoming Asus model is ULMB. This one doesn't have it and according to Asus, the PG348Q does:
> 
> http://pcdiy.asus.com/2015/06/asus-34-ultrawide-qhd-ips-219-curved-g-sync-monitor/
> 
> May be a big factor for some people. But then again I don't expect the Asus display until the end of winter. They take forever to release announced products.
> 
> BTW TFTCentral has a test unit X34 is house. Interesting to see what he comes up with motion clarity at 100 Hz.


Well, the Acer X34 was supposed to have ULMB too. We'll see what happens. I'm waiting for TFT review first in any case.

I want to build a new Skylake rig since my current one is 6+ years old but right now I can't even find it in stock. Neither I can find the SM951 NVME SSD. I have plenty of time to wait for a review and maybe even the second batch looking at how things are going for EU stock.


----------



## CallsignVega

I ordered the Freesync version of the X34 just to see what it's like as I am impatient lol. Going to compare all the displays on my desk:

Acer XR341CK
55" Curved 4K OLED
5K Dell
27" Swift
27" Predator

Good thing I have a big desk...


----------



## Symaza

The colors are great! As i told.. bad vid quality, i used my smartphone and sun was shining into the room too. This video should not show the colors!









As a bonus.. here is a gameplay video. Sorry for the bad quality. I hope this one shows the great performance @100hz. I got constant 100fps with my 2xGTX980. Hope you like it. So, no time to take more vids - i have to play









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mIblmXLpwA


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> The colors are great! As i told.. bad vid quality, i used my smartphone and sun was shining into the room too. This video should not show the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a bonus.. here is a gameplay video. Sorry for the bad quality. I hope this one shows the great performance @100hz. I got constant 100fps with my 2xGTX980. Hope you like it. So, no time to take more vids - i have to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mIblmXLpwA


Very mesmerizing to watch, looking good..

Got mail from my local shop that the monitor should be in stock next week.. fingers crossed.. specially since they sayd last week that it was going to be this week


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I ordered the Freesync version of the X34 just to see what it's like as I am impatient lol. Going to compare all the displays on my desk:
> 
> Acer XR341CK
> 55" Curved 4K OLED
> 5K Dell
> 27" Swift
> 27" Predator
> 
> Good thing I have a big desk...


I had all of those except the OLED and Acer 34. I'd love to see your comment on 5K vs 4K OLED quality difference perceived (not objectively).

I've tried many screens so far and I can't get rid of 5K since it is amazing for everything, but this Acer is tempting if it works great and does not "explode"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Very mesmerizing to watch, looking good..
> 
> Got mail from my local shop that the monitor should be in stock next week.. fingers crossed.. specially since they sayd last week that it was going to be this week


Yes, great immersion.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> The colors are great! As i told.. bad vid quality, i used my smartphone and sun was shining into the room too. This video should not show the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a bonus.. here is a gameplay video. Sorry for the bad quality. I hope this one shows the great performance @100hz. I got constant 100fps with my 2xGTX980. Hope you like it. So, no time to take more vids - i have to play


It looks really good indeed. But how is it playing FPS games with it? Do you notice any input lag, or does the image get blurry at times when twitch aiming? Either way, enjoy your new monitor and share information when you can.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> The colors are great! As i told.. bad vid quality, i used my smartphone and sun was shining into the room too. This video should not show the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a bonus.. here is a gameplay video. Sorry for the bad quality. I hope this one shows the great performance @100hz. I got constant 100fps with my 2xGTX980. Hope you like it. So, no time to take more vids - i have to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mIblmXLpwA


Hey Symaza

just a question: what is that "small white triangle" approx 15 cm above the external gear indicator ?
approx at 11 hrs of the gear LED

from the video it looks like a defect on the monitor.
maybe it's just a dust spot on the lenses....


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> Hey Symaza
> 
> just a question: what is that "small white triangle" approx 15 cm above the external gear indicator ?
> approx at 11 hrs of the gear LED
> 
> from the video it looks like a defect on the monitor.
> maybe it's just a dust spot on the lenses....


It looks like a tac pin. Hopefully it's just a cursor











Examine his other Youtube video. Shakey cam but see if it's there:




Problems is Google is entirely white, just like the tac pin.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> Hey Symaza
> 
> just a question: what is that "small white triangle" approx 15 cm above the external gear indicator ?
> approx at 11 hrs of the gear LED
> 
> from the video it looks like a defect on the monitor.
> maybe it's just a dust spot on the lenses....


Just noticed that myself aswell.. strange white spot/triangle indeed.

Can see it perfectly at https://youtu.be/2mIblmXLpwA?t=47s


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> Hey Symaza
> 
> just a question: what is that "small white triangle" approx 15 cm above the external gear indicator ?
> approx at 11 hrs of the gear LED
> 
> from the video it looks like a defect on the monitor.
> maybe it's just a dust spot on the lenses....


Packaging leftovers. He unpacked it, polystyrene pieces still on it since he couldn't stop playing!


----------



## juano

It's the same icon as in the top right of his two windows in the upper left, they look like settings windows or add ons of somesort. I'd guess the one you see is another one that is minimized or something.

Bethormorgan you can't delete a post, only edit it.


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> OK, i took a video with my iphone. Sorry for the bad quality. I got no noise! Tested with black and white and.... check out the video. You can see the 100hz at the right upper corner of the screen. You should hear my mouse clicks ;-)
> 
> https://youtu.be/OFG1GffufUw


Where did you get that wallpaper?


----------



## Sketchus

Yeah it's a cursor in the shape of a pin, if you full screen it you can see the 'end' of it flickering as things change on screen. Don't think it's a defect.


----------



## Symaza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> Hey Symaza
> 
> just a question: what is that "small white triangle" approx 15 cm above the external gear indicator ?
> approx at 11 hrs of the gear LED
> 
> from the video it looks like a defect on the monitor.
> maybe it's just a dust spot on the lenses....











haha, it is the pin of the Helicorsa app ingame. Nice finding


----------



## jackson22

Hey guys,

finally i've managed to play around a bit with my Acer Predator X34.
Please keep in mind that i don't own a coloimeter. I've adjusted everything by comparing it to my old adjusted Eizo screen.


















Pros:
- No frame skipping (as far as i can tell - take a look at the pictures)
- G-sync works like a charm. Everything is butter smooth








- The feeling of "immersion" and being right in the game is pretty awesome. I owned a 16:10 24" display before.
- Colors are a blast
- No input lag (at least i didn't notice any)
- Cool ambient light bar. You can change the color and even the brightness. If you want to you can even add effects like "strobe". But seriously: Who wants that?










Cons:
_- I can overlock to 100 hz, but if i set 100 hz in the nvidia control panel the whole screen flickers like crazy. Could be that my display port cable is the reason. I'll try another one later._
- Coil whine when overclocked >80hz if white fullscreen background. If you prefer total quietness or own a very silent pc this could drive you crazy.
- Navigating through the OSD is a mess. But once display is set up you never need it again.








- Very little IPS glow (see picture). In reality you won't notice it in a dark room. It does look worse on camera.
*- By default the display runs at 60hz. If you want to run it at >=75hz you need to overclock it. That means you need to take the risk according to Acer. That is a clear contradiction to the current advertising and tech specs.*


----------



## Symaza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inglewood78*
> Where did you get that wallpaper?


Google pic search... try this one

https://www.google.de/search?q=ferrari+599xx&espv=2&biw=1276&bih=1249&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAWoVChMIrJbozsjvxwIVBroUCh3MqQSF#q=ferrari+599xx&tbm=isch&tbs=isz:lt,islt:10mp


----------



## Symaza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> It looks really good indeed. But how is it playing FPS games with it? Do you notice any input lag, or does the image get blurry at times when twitch aiming? Either way, enjoy your new monitor and share information when you can.


I only played racing games. There is no input lag, not blurry.. btw OD can be set to "Extreme" if needed. I also own a Asus ROG 27" 144hz G-Sync which is one of the best monitors. The X34 @100hz feels like my Asus @144hz without any input lag for me.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Cons:
> - I can overlock to 100 hz, but if i set 100 hz in the nvidia control panel the whole screen flickers like crazy. Could be that my display port cable is the reason. I'll try another one later.
> - Coil whine when overclocked >80hz if white fullscreen background. If you prefer total quietness or own a very silent pc this could drive you crazy.
> - By default the display runs at 60hz. If you want to run it at >=75hz you need to overclock it. That means you need to take the risk according to Acer. That is a clear contradiction to the current advertising and tech specs.


Not the first reported case of this, although others seem to be fine. Clear indication to me that Acer simply haven't QC'd these panels properly, as this is clearly happening due to a fault somewhere or because the particular panel just isn't happy being pushed that high, and some are coming off the production line and sent out to customers when they should have been caught beforehand. But then we all know Acer have a pretty appalling track record on this front.

The contradiction on the overclocking is indeed ridiculous though... but if nothing else it makes returning the thing as easy as anything, should you encounter any problems with it reaching 100Hz. Let's just hope this doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Symaza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> finally i've managed to play around a bit with my Acer Predator X34.
> Please keep in mind that i don't own a coloimeter. I've adjusted everything by comparing it to my old adjusted Eizo screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also captured some GTA 5 gameplay with 40-60 fps. I'll upload that to youtube later.
> 
> Pros:
> - No frame skipping (as far as i can tell - take a look at the pictures)
> - G-sync works like a charm. Everything is butter smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The feeling of "immersion" and being right in the game is pretty awesome. I owned a 16:10 24" display before.
> - Colors are a blast
> - No input lag (at least i didn't notice any)
> - Cool ambient light bar. You can change the color and event the brightness. If you want to you can even add effects like "strobe". But seriously: Who wants that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cons:
> - I can overlock to 100 hz, but if i set 100 hz in the nvidia control panel the whole screen flickers like crazy. Could be that my display port cable is the reason. I'll try another one later.
> - Coil whine when overclocked >80hz if white fullscreen background. If you prefer total quietness or own a very silent pc this could drive you crazy.
> - Navigating through the OSD is a mess. But once display is set up you never need it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Very little IPS glow (see picture). In reality you won't notice it in a dark room. So it does look worse on camera.
> *- By default the display runs at 60hz. If you want to run it at >=75hz you need to overclock it. That means you need to take the risk according to Acer. That is a clear contradiction to the current advertising and tech specs.*


I used a high quality DP cable. I did not have such problems @100hz. Try another cable. You are right, navigating through OSD is a mess. IPS glow with my screen is nearly the same as yours shows. It is not a problem for me.


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> I used a high quality DP cable. I did not have such problems @100hz. Try another cable. You are right, navigating through OSD is a mess. IPS glow with my screen is nearly the same as yours shows. It is not a problem for me.


I've used this cable: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0107Q2TXM/

It's actually a pretty good one. But maybe i got a faulty one. Hopefully it's not the display or GPU. Anyway: I'll try a different one later.

Update:
Ok, i just noticed that it says "supports up to 3840x2160 - (2160p) at 60 Hz". But after checking more DP cables at amazon it seems to be the case for any cable. What cable are you using?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, it is the pin of the Helicorsa app ingame. Nice finding


Haha! I was right! Hopefully this monitor will be released in the U.S. early next month.


----------



## Arion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> I've used this cable: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0107Q2TXM/
> 
> It's actually a pretty good one. But maybe i got a faulty one. Hopefully it's not the display or GPU. Anyway: I'll try a different one later.


Was a cable included with the monitor? Can you try that one and see if it works? The more data that is transfered the more sensitive the signal becomes, and one issue might be that your cable is 3 m long (assuming that the included one is shorter).


----------



## Clad120

A question about the noise please. Is it coming from the monitor, or do you hear it through your headphones ?


----------



## eucalyptus

Yeah I also wonder, is a B-USB cable and DP cable included? It should be, I mean the pricetag....


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> A question about the noise please. Is it coming from the monitor, or do you hear it through your headphones ?


It's coming from the monitor. I didn't wear headphones or had speakers turned on. Sound volume of display speakers was set to "0" in OSD.


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Yeah I also wonder, is a B-USB cable and DP cable included? It should be, I mean the pricetag....


Yes both are included.


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arion*
> 
> Was a cable included with the monitor? Can you try that one and see if it works? The more data that is transfered the more sensitive the signal becomes, and one issue might be that your cable is 3 m long (assuming that the included one is shorter).


Sure. I'll have a look tomorrow. Already stashed the box in the basement and now i'm too lazy to go there. I'm currently uploading the youtube gta 5 gameplay video.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Yes both are included.


Thanks man!

Has anyone test the USB hub on the back with gamin gear -mouse, keyboard etc. Is it working as it should?

I will have so many questions when I get mine, I will be so confused over all these settings. Could anyone explain the overdrive settings, normal and extreme, what's the point with that?


----------



## Clad120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> It's coming from the monitor. I didn't wear headphones or had speakers turned on. Sound volume of display speakers was set to "0" in OSD.


Oh ok, I can live with that, I have good soundproof speakers, I thought at first that the noise was like some electrical interference heard through the audio output of the computer, that would have been a deal breaker for me


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> Has anyone test the USB hub on the back with gamin gear -mouse, keyboard etc. Is it working as it should?
> 
> I will have so many questions when I get mine, I will be so confused over all these settings. Could anyone explain the overdrive settings, normal and extreme, what's the point with that?


Have a read about it. Overdrive settings are there to try to pre-empt motion blur from the pixel transition. Generally speaking you keep it on normal as extreme overshoots and you get trailing dark pixels. Its nothing to do with the overclock and seperate to ULMB.

With regards to the USB i would never use latency critical devices hanging off a USB hub, keyboard and mouse go straight into the motherboard for me. I use monitor hubs for web cam's and to power LED strips ect.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> Have a read about it. Overdrive settings are there to try to pre-empt motion blur from the pixel transition. Generally speaking you keep it on normal as extreme overshoots and you get trailing dark pixels. Its nothing to do with the overclock and seperate to ULMB.
> 
> With regards to the USB i would never use latency critical devices hanging off a USB hub, keyboard and mouse go straight into the motherboard for me. I use monitor hubs for web cam's and to power LED strips ect.


Aha, what's deal with latency stuff over usb hub? Though I'm asking is because I got some big plans for this hub, going to use to power some awesome stuff, but requires it work without issues









What about the calibration stuff, is there button to press "calibrate" and it's done or do you have to do it manually?


----------



## eucalyptus

C'mon @Jackson22 I can see you have uploaded the GTA video to youtube, but it's private














Share it with us


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Aha, what's deal with latency stuff over usb hub? Though I'm asking is because I got some big plans for this hub, going to use to power some awesome stuff, but requires it work without issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the calibration stuff, is there button to press "calibrate" and it's done or do you have to do it manually?


You have to calibrate it manually but TFT central normally puts up the best calibration specs for the monitor.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You have to calibrate it manually but TFT central normally puts up the best calibration specs for the monitor.


Thanks buddy, + rep


----------



## jackson22

Just finished uploading some gameplay on my x34.

Also updated the original review: http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/1900_20#post_24403697


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Just finished uploading some gameplay on my x34.
> 
> Also updated the original review: http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/1900_20#post_24403697


WOHO JACKSON























Great setup you got their, I mean we both got a single 980 Ti, are you doing water cooled? It's nice to see how a single card can perform, specially what I self can expect with my rig.

BTW, is the sound from the monitor or separately speakers?


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> Oh ok, I can live with that, I have good soundproof speakers, I thought at first that the noise was like some electrical interference heard through the audio output of the computer, that would have been a deal breaker for me


Ahh man, tell me about it! I used to have a pair of headphones that had a whine in them, so, so annoying!

I have to say, after my initial disappointment with the monitor, I'm way more excited again now.


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> WOHO JACKSON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great setup you got their, I mean we both got a single 980 Ti, are you doing water cooled? It's nice to see how a single card can perform, specially what I self can expect with my rig.
> 
> BTW, is the sound from the monitor or separately speakers?


Nah. I got the Palit Super Jetstream GTX 980 TI. I really had to crank up the graphic settings and even activate 8x high quality anti-aliasing to get the fps to drop to the 40-70 range to see the full g-sync effect.








Sound was captured separately.


----------



## timd78

I realise its not monitor specific but how much do you feel the fps drop when it goes to the 40's?


----------



## BethorMorgan

*Thanks a lot jackson22 !!
My compliments for the great buy !*

it's also very nice coz and I'm going for the same config (980Ti OC + X34)










personally I see a little stutter (micro stutter) starting at 1:00 till 1:04 (just before you turn around the corner)
this is when FPS move from around 58 down to 51 and then some secs later up to 70

On the other hand, at 3.30 it's steady around 52 and I can't notice any lag or stutter

It would be great to have a demo recorded 2 times with and without Gsync

I know we are asking a lot and you would like to play all night long....but hey: U R reviewer #1 in this moment !
(due to lack of other actually...







)

Thanks


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Nah. I got the Palit Super Jetstream GTX 980 TI. I really had to crank up the graphic settings and even activate 8x high quality anti-aliasing to get the fps to drop to the 40-70 range to see the full g-sync effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound was captured separately.


mmm interesting
can you give the average FPS with "HIGH" and ULTRA respectively ?
it seems 980 TI can manage this baby quite decently


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> mmm interesting
> can you give the average FPS with "HIGH" and ULTRA respectively ?
> it seems 980 TI can manage this baby quite decently


You can check http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/palit_geforce_gtx_980_ti_super_jetstream_review,25.html


----------



## jackson22

Some more gameplay - this time with the correct aspect ratio:


----------



## Xeby

What I'm most anxious now is about the IPS Glow/BLB. I really want to get this monitor but I know I'm super picky and if it has too many issues with the IPS glow it'll probably ruin my enjoyment.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Tough choice








Btw anyone here got a gtx 980 ti hof by any chance? Couldn't find any bench and would love to see how it deals with the monitor


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Tough choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw anyone here got a gtx 980 ti hof by any chance? Couldn't find any bench and would love to see how it deals with the monitor


All 980 Ti's is very similar in performance. Nothing special with hof compared to the other cards! The difference is very small.


----------



## siltsunrise

Benchmarks for your enjoyment and edification. Read em and weep!









http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/98/3440x1440-benchmarked-nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-more/index.html


----------



## Metros

This monitor will go well with my new computer, here come two GTX 980ti Classified and an Intel 5930K


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> What I'm most anxious now is about the IPS Glow/BLB. I really want to get this monitor but I know I'm super picky and if it has too many issues with the IPS glow it'll probably ruin my enjoyment.


Well if you want 3440x1440p you have to live with that kind of issues though! All the monitors on the market use exactly the same LG panel. So either live with it, or 3440x1440P isn't something for you, and a ROG swift fits you better!


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siltsunrise*
> 
> Benchmarks for your enjoyment and edification. Read em and weep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/98/3440x1440-benchmarked-nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-more/index.html


just as I stated. Easy to run this monitor. Ty for the link.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Nah. I got the Palit Super Jetstream GTX 980 TI. I really had to crank up the graphic settings and even activate 8x high quality anti-aliasing to get the fps to drop to the 40-70 range to see the full g-sync effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound was captured separately.


Could you do Witcher 3


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Well if you want 3440x1440p you have to live with that kind of issues though! All the monitors on the market use exactly the same LG panel. So either live with it, or 3440x1440P isn't something for you, and a ROG swift fits you better!


Surely some monitors are better than others though, right? There always seem to be some reviews for IPS monitors where someone reports horrible IPS glow to the point it is unbearable and others have so little IPS glow it may not even be an issue. The panels may be the same, but there has to be some kind of different from a monitor to monitor basis to get such varying reports of IPS glow levels.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> just as I stated. Easy to run this monitor. Ty for the link.


Wrong again.

Two of the six games can't maintain 60 FPS on a 980. The GTA V numbers are clearly cherry picked, and don't represent real world gaming.

So actually it's three out of six that would struggle on a fixed frequency monitor.

And then there are the problematic games... Unity, Rome 2, Arkham Knight, Watch Dogs... let's just ignore them, because they make your opinion even less valid.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Some more gameplay - this time with the correct aspect ratio:


Look at those numbers! On a fixed frequency 60Hz panel you'd have all sorts of stutter, since you're continuously dipping below 60 FPS. But all is smooth because of the wonders of G-sync.

And that, right there, is why only a fool would buy a 3440x1440 panel without G-sync.


----------



## Mikey-

So it looks like this monitor is a winner after all.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Wrong again.
> 
> Two of the six games can't maintain 60 FPS on a 980. The GTA V numbers are clearly cherry picked, and don't represent real world gaming.
> 
> So actually it's three out of six that would struggle on a fixed frequency monitor.
> 
> And then there are the problematic games... Unity, Rome 2, Arkham Knight, Watch Dogs... let's just ignore them, because they make your opinion even less valid.


ROFL ONE 980.. You troll yourself again lmao


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siltsunrise*
> 
> Benchmarks for your enjoyment and edification. Read em and weep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/98/3440x1440-benchmarked-nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-more/index.html


Saw this a while ago but thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> All 980 Ti's is very similar in performance. Nothing special with hof compared to the other cards! The difference is very small.


Similar yeah but the custom models are superior and considerong the hof model with some oc is suppose to be the better it's a shame nobody put'em on a public benchmark yet :/


----------



## funfordcobra

Like I said thanks again for the link showing most these games hold 60 fps with ONE card.


----------



## atomicus

Given tthe X34 has G-Sync, even a 980 will do a more than respectable job. There's no NEED for a 980Ti SLI setup if some people reading this thread may feel that's necessary. I certainly agree that putting this up against any of the 21:9 standard 60hz monitors on the market is a bit silly, as G-Sync gives the X34 so much more capability when those frames dip. You could even argue that anyone with a 980Ti SLI setup isn't even getting the benefit of G-Sync anyway, only the ability to hit 100fps.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> You could even argue that anyone with a 980Ti SLI setup isn't even getting the benefit of G-Sync anyway, only the ability to hit 100fps.


Not true. Not by a long shot.

There are literally dozens of problematic games on the market that a GTX 980 TI SLI setup is NOT going to run at 60 FPS, at 3440x1440.

Here, I'll name just one: Arkham Knight.

At 340x1440, G-sync is a must. There is no GPU setup on the planet capable of running Arkham Knight, maxed out, at 3440x1440 at 60 FPS. So if you have a fixed frequency display, you're hooped - unless you can't detect stutter, which apparently most people can't.

Want another? Okay, Watch Dogs. Want another? Rome 2 (I'm talking gameplay here... not that ridiculous benchmark CA put in to trick people.)

In fact, any cutting edge title that releases without an SLI profile (nah, there are none of those!) will not hit 60 FPS maxed out at 3440x1440 - not even on a GTX 980 Ti.

If you're a gamer, and you want smooth gameplay, and you aren't willing to make ANY compromises, and you're gaming at 3440x1440, then G-Sync isn't even an option.

You have to have it.


----------



## funfordcobra

Hey Mikey don't you agree its kinda dumb to even put batman in a SLI catagory? Ya know, because it has no sli profile and still hasn't been released yet with a final patch? Lmao. What are you gonna bring up watchdogs again? Rofl


----------



## atomicus

Sure some games will benefit from a 980Ti SLI set-up and G-Sync... the badly coded ones! And that's a VERY small percentage of games. The vast majority of titles will run excellently on a 980 with G-Sync monitor, that's my point. There's always a way to make it better, but when you're talking price/performance, and just for a handful of games that are badly designed, it's a false economy and wrong for people to think they NEED an ultimate 980Ti SLI set-up for this monitor. Not that I'm saying it wouldn't be nice if you can afford it, I just said it wasn't a necessity, and for most games you won't get the full benefit of G-Sync.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Sure some games will benefit from a 980Ti SLI set-up and G-Sync... the badly coded ones! And that's a VERY small percentage of games. The vast majority of titles will run excellently on a 980 with G-Sync monitor, that's my point. There's always a way to make it better, but when you're talking price/performance, and just for a handful of games that are badly designed, it's a false economy and wrong for people to think they NEED an ultimate 980Ti SLI set-up for this monitor. Not that I'm saying it wouldn't be nice if you can afford it, I just said it wasn't a necessity, and for most games you won't get the full benefit of G-Sync.


agreed.


----------



## Jermone123

Is someone going to make an owners club for this thing? BTW there is some Witcher 3 footage on you tube that Jackson put up : )


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Hey Mikey don't you agree its kinda dumb to even put batman in a SLI catagory? Ya know, because it has no sli profile and still hasn't been released yet with a final patch? Lmao. What are you gonna bring up watchdogs again? Rofl


And yet again the point I was trying to make went flying ten thousand miles over your head.

Games are problematic. They sometimes don't get SLI profiles right away. Sometimes they NEVER get SLI profiles. SLI isn't going to do you much good if there's no profile. Hence, Gsync at 3440x1440 becomes even more crucial.

At this point, I have no idea why I'm even engaging you in 'discussion'.


----------



## guppysb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Is someone going to make an owners club for this thing? BTW there is some Witcher 3 footage on you tube that Jackson put up : )


No one cares about us freesync XR341CK folks


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Sure some games will benefit from a 980Ti SLI set-up and G-Sync... the badly coded ones! And that's a VERY small percentage of games. The vast majority of titles will run excellently on a 980 with G-Sync monitor, that's my point. There's always a way to make it better, but when you're talking price/performance, and just for a handful of games that are badly designed, it's a false economy and wrong for people to think they NEED an ultimate 980Ti SLI set-up for this monitor. Not that I'm saying it wouldn't be nice if you can afford it, I just said it wasn't a necessity, and for most games you won't get the full benefit of G-Sync.


Let's just stick with the plain vanilla facts then

1) If you have a fixed frequency display - let's say 60 HZ - then whenever you drop below 60 frames per second your monitor and your GPU(s) will not be in sync, and you will get stutter. Some people don't even notice this stutter. Others, like myself, are driven mad by it.

2) 3440x1440 is difficult to maintain a constant 60 FPS at in cutting edge games. You WILL need state of the art hardware to achieve 60 FPS, maxed out, at 3440x1440 in a modern triple-A title. A Gsync panel means you're no longer a slave to 60 FPS. You can freely drop below 60 without getting stutter. Clearly, at 3440x1440, Gsync becomes HUGELY beneficial.

3) There are quite a few modern titles that no hardware setup is going to run at 60 FPS when displayed at 3440x1440 at max settings. Typically, these are games that were poorly optimized by the developer - or simply don't have associated SLI profiles. To make these games run as smooth as silk, Gsync is a necessity.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> No one cares about us freesync XR341CK folks


I was mildly interested, because this is roughly the same panel as the X34.

But the game changer here is the Gsync module.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Let's just stick with the plain vanilla facts then
> 
> 1) If you have a fixed frequency display - let's say 60 HZ - then whenever you drop below 60 frames per second your monitor and your GPU(s) will not be in sync, and you will get stutter. Some people don't even notice this stutter. Others, like myself, are driven mad by it.
> 
> 2) 3440x1440 is difficult to maintain a constant 60 FPS at in cutting edge games. You WILL need state of the art hardware to achieve 60 FPS, maxed out, at 3440x1440 in a modern triple-A title. A Gsync panel means you're no longer a slave to 60 FPS. You can freely drop below 60 without getting stutter. Clearly, at 3440x1440, Gsync becomes HUGELY beneficial.
> 
> 3) There are quite a few modern titles that no hardware setup is going to run at 60 FPS when displayed at 3440x1440 at max settings. Typically, these are games that were poorly optimized by the developer - or simply don't have associated SLI profiles. To make these games run as smooth as silk, Gsync is a necessity.


heres the kicker though, you dont have to run the game maxed out at the expense of your experience.

drop AA and some useless settings your frame rates would go up significantly and hitting 60fps is not longer a dream even with a lower tier card ie a 970

i cant see how maxing graphics offer a better gaming experience over higher minimal frames and less frames fluctuation. i game @ 1080p currently on a 970 with 45fps frame cap @ low-mid just to make sure my frames would never drop below 45 ever nor exceed that . frame fluctuations gives me headaches and more often then not in the heat of battle appreciating less jaggies and ultra res textures is not as much of a concerned over smoothness to follow up on the action.

at the PPI these screens offer surely you can afford to drop some AA and still not notice jaggies


----------



## Baasha

So is this monitor releasing in the US on Sept. 16 (i.e. next Wednesday)?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> So is this monitor releasing in the US on Sept. 16 (i.e. next Wednesday)?


According to Acer at Acer Facebook, Acer responded that it's early Oct. Perhaps just a little over a month, but then again, they may delay once again.


----------



## Baasha

Hmm..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> According to Acer at Acer Facebook, Acer responded that it's early Oct. Perhaps just a little over a month, but then again, they may delay once again.


I think this monitor would be a nice upgrade to the Asus RoG Swift.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hmm..
> I think this monitor would be a nice upgrade to the Asus RoG Swift.


For me it would be a huge upgrade. I'm just a stone age 23.8" 1920 x 1080 TN 60 Hz Asus monitor. Unlike when I first got it last year, it looks puny to me now. I'm thrilled but not so thrilled that they don't have an official release date but at least they have the official advertisement going on.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> For me it would be a huge upgrade. I'm just a stone age 23.8" 1920 x 1080 TN 60 Hz Asus monitor. Unlike when I first got it last year, it looks puny to me now. I'm thrilled but not so thrilled that they don't have an official release date but at least they have the official advertisement going on.


same here, still on a pair of 10 year old asus 1080p screens


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> For me it would be a huge upgrade. I'm just a stone age 23.8" 1920 x 1080 TN 60 Hz Asus monitor. Unlike when I first got it last year, it looks puny to me now. I'm thrilled but not so thrilled that they don't have an official release date but at least they have the official advertisement going on.


Man, how many times are you gonna quote that you have a 23.8" monitor and this will be a huge upgrade. Its cool man, we know.


----------



## ZombieSmash

Has anyone tested whether the X34 skips frames when overclocked?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Man, how many times are you gonna quote that you have a 23.8" monitor and this will be a huge upgrade. Its cool man, we know.


I don't expect everyone to know. The person I just spoke to didn't know. So chill. If you don't like it, don't read it.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> Has anyone tested whether the X34 skips frames when overclocked?


Don't know. I'll let you know when I get a hold of one next month. If it's going to be released in the US next month that is.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> According to Acer at Acer Facebook, Acer responded that it's early Oct. Perhaps just a little over a month, but then again, they may delay once again.


Acer's PR dept. really needs to get its act together.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> I only played racing games. There is no input lag, not blurry.. btw OD can be set to "Extreme" if needed. I also own a Asus ROG 27" 144hz G-Sync which is one of the best monitors. The X34 @100hz feels like my Asus @144hz without any input lag for me.


Well I'll be damned......... I didn't expect it to come close to the ROG Swift, but since you haven't played shooters yet I'll take it with a pinch of salt. However, you have two great monitors, and you having both to compare and share your experiences in real time is very valuable to me and to others I imagine. TFTcentral is awesome from a technical standpoint, but I enjoy the regular joes experiences with a product just as much, if not more at times.

Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Acer's PR dept. really needs to get its act together.


Yeah, very sad that they pushed the date back. According to Acer, the G-Sync monitor should have been released this month at $1,299 USD. http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/157367


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Could you do Witcher 3


Sure.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Sure.


Jackson

once again...THANKS FOR THE REVIEW and VIDEO SAMPLES

much appreciated !


----------



## siltsunrise

[/quote]And that, right there, is why only a fool would buy a 3440x1440 panel without G-sync.[/quote]

My pal with the 280hu says even at 2560x1440 a boy really needs gsync for good gameplay, in his experience.
Bugger my quote editing, hehe.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> I only played racing games. There is no input lag, not blurry.. btw OD can be set to "Extreme" if needed. I also own a Asus ROG 27" 144hz G-Sync which is one of the best monitors. The X34 @100hz feels like my Asus @144hz without any input lag for me.


How is the motion blur on it compared to Swift ?
If you scrolling background in mob/rts or turning around fast in fps game do they still look similar?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Sure.


cant you set to 100hz mode?


----------



## cartman325

Hi !

Someone knows how to disable "screen saver" when it has no signal ? (flicker with blue / red / green / white / black screen ...). I don't find option in OSD panel :/

Thank's in advance !


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Sure.


Just superb.

I don't suppose you own the highly problematic Watch Dogs, by any chance? Or AC Unity.

Also, are you noticing any stutter at all when the frame rate dips into the 40's?


----------



## DonPablo83

Is the coil whining an isolated issue that some owners are having? Or does everyone have it at 100hz? design flaw? Maybe that orange glow signifies magnetic interference caused by the coil whine? Maybe im talking ****?


----------



## wargrim

The coil whine has been reported multiple times. some users don't have it or don't hear it. some say that its very silent. but the perception noises is very subjective.

If you own a silent system its more of a problem, if you got open headphones... etc.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Look at those numbers! On a fixed frequency 60Hz panel you'd have all sorts of stutter, since you're continuously dipping below 60 FPS. But all is smooth because of the wonders of G-sync.
> 
> And that, right there, is why only a fool would buy a 3440x1440 panel without G-sync.


What do you mean with "fixed frequency panel"?

And yes, the G-sync seems to work fine. I would be interest in to so how a Nvidia 980 Ti with this monitor performs Vs a Fury X with this freesync monitor. I wonder what the differences could be!


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> What do you mean with "fixed frequency panel"?
> 
> And yes, the G-sync seems to work fine. I would be interest in to so how a Nvidia 980 Ti with this monitor performs Vs a Fury X with this freesync monitor. I wonder what the differences could be!


Fixed frequency = constant 60hz refresh rate. Non gsync/freesync


----------



## eucalyptus

Do we have cleared out the 100Hz problem? If I remember right from yesterday someone here couldn't get his monitor up to 100hz, only 75 or what it was. IMO all the monitors should handle 100Hz without issues, otherwise it's faulty and should be replaced.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Do we have cleared out the 100Hz problem? If I remember right from yesterday someone here couldn't get his monitor up to 100hz, only 75 or what it was. IMO all the monitors should handle 100Hz without issues, otherwise it's faulty and should be replaced.


Absolutely.... any issues whatsoever, whether that be flickering or unusual noises and it's an instant warranty return. What is of concern and rather perplexing however, is the language in the manual which says overclocking is "at the end user's risk"... which makes you wonder what the long term prognosis may be for running this monitor at 100Hz all the time. Again, something that will be covered by warranty no matter what the manual says, given Acer have advertised and sold this monitor as 100hz capable, but I do wonder what may happen after these monitors have 6 months heavy use under their belts. Regardless of whether you know you're protected by warranty/consumer law, no one wants to fear their monitor is going to crap out within a year or two. Anyone spending $$$$ on a monitor will rightly expect it to LAST!


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Do we have cleared out the 100Hz problem? If I remember right from yesterday someone here couldn't get his monitor up to 100hz, only 75 or what it was. IMO all the monitors should handle 100Hz without issues, otherwise it's faulty and should be replaced.


I was the one that reported that. I just tried the DP cable that was boxed with the display besides the high quality one that i own, but this is still an issue. Even freshly re-installed drivers after a full uninstall with the guru3d DDU tool. On 95hz everything works like a charm. As soon as i set it to 100hz i get the strobe flashing / flickering problem. What's funny is that the flashing disappears if there is much white content (e.g. in windows explorer fullscreen). Once i switch to my desktop it starts flashing/flickering again. So it seems to be an issue with the GPU or Display. Or i'm totally unlucky and both DP cables are crap.


----------



## skypine27

I emailed that german outfit to see if they will Fedex / DHL (fast DHL) to hong kong. Im anxious to join in the testing going on here!

EDIT:

To the poster who wanted the SM 951 (sorry, cant find the post to PM the guy), get it from ram city.au. Great outfit. They ship world wide.

I got my SM 951 from them, as well as my XP 941 before that. And the SM 951 is AWESOME as a boot (and Star Citizen !! ) drive. You won't believe how fast windows boots from it. The read speed on this thing in an X99 mobo boggles the mind.

https://www.ramcity.com.au/buy/samsung-sm951-512gb-ahci-m.2-pcie-3.0-x4-80mm-ssd/MZHPV512HDGL-00000


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> I was the one that reported that. I just tried the DP cable that was boxed with the display besides the high quality one that i own, but this is still an issue. Even freshly re-installed drivers after a full uninstall with the guru3d DDU tool. On 95hz everything works like a charm. As soon as i set it to 100hz i get the strobe flashing / flickering problem. What's funny is that the flashing disappears if there is much white content (e.g. in windows explorer fullscreen). Once i switch to my desktop it starts flashing/flickering again. So it seems to be an issue with the GPU or Display. Or i'm totally unlucky and both DP cables are crap.


That's a real shame to hear. Any thoughts on if you'll return it?


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> That's a real shame to hear. Any thoughts on if you'll return it?


Nah. Actually i'm pretty satisfied with the Display besides it's teething problems. I won't run it at 100hz even if it would work perfectly. I can't get more than 80 fps in AAA games with a single gtx 980 ti anyway and i don't want to risk a shorter lifespan due to the overclocking.


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Also, are you noticing any stutter at all when the frame rate dips into the 40's?


Nope, not at all. G-SYNC is marvelous.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Nah. Actually i'm pretty satisfied with the Display besides it's teething problems. I won't run it at 100hz even if it would work perfectly. I can't get more than 80 fps in AAA games with a single gtx 980 ti anyway and i don't want to risk a shorter lifespan due to the overclocking.


Honestly, if I were you I'd return it. It's clearly not functioning as it should, and there's nothing to say it won't get worse in time. If it's already throwing its toys out the pram at 100Hz, you may find that it starts doing that at 95Hz in a few months time. You shouldn't fear reducing the lifespan of your monitor by running it at the specifications it's been advertised at being capable of!


----------



## skypine27

Jackson:

This may be a silly comment, but have you tried different DP outputs on your video cards? I know the LG 34" Im currently using had some issues (with returning to use after being in sleep mode) that some users claimed were solved by switching to a different DP output on their video card. Might be worth a shot (assuming you haven't already tried all the DP outputs already).


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> Surely some monitors are better than others though, right? There always seem to be some reviews for IPS monitors where someone reports horrible IPS glow to the point it is unbearable and others have so little IPS glow it may not even be an issue. The panels may be the same, but there has to be some kind of different from a monitor to monitor basis to get such varying reports of IPS glow levels.


Not in this case, other monitors have panels produced by different makers. In this case ALL panels are coming from LG, unless LG refines the production process for this panel all panels will have the same issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> And yet again the point I was trying to make went flying ten thousand miles over your head.
> 
> Games are problematic. They sometimes don't get SLI profiles right away. Sometimes they NEVER get SLI profiles. SLI isn't going to do you much good if there's no profile. Hence, Gsync at 3440x1440 becomes even more crucial.
> 
> At this point, I have no idea why I'm even engaging you in 'discussion'.


Putting Batman as a game to prove your point is absurd. That game is still ALPHA (not even beta) and was not ready at all for a PC release.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I emailed that german outfit to see if they will Fedex / DHL (fast DHL) to hong kong. Im anxious to join in the testing going on here!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> To the poster who wanted the SM 951 (sorry, cant find the post to PM the guy), get it from ram city.au. Great outfit. They ship world wide.
> 
> I got my SM 951 from them, as well as my XP 941 before that. And the SM 951 is AWESOME as a boot (and Star Citizen !! ) drive. You won't believe how fast windows boots from it. The read speed on this thing in an X99 mobo boggles the mind.
> 
> https://www.ramcity.com.au/buy/samsung-sm951-512gb-ahci-m.2-pcie-3.0-x4-80mm-ssd/MZHPV512HDGL-00000


It was me, thanks for the link! Unfortunately I'm in Europe and with import taxes and 22% VAT it would cost way too much more compared to buying it here


----------



## eucalyptus

I have a request to someone who has this monitor.

How is it to play CS GO on it with 100hz in 16:9 format? Because that's sort of the only thing I do
















Is g-sync something you want in real hardcore fps games like cs go?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Not in this case, other monitors have panels produced by different makers. In this case ALL panels are coming from LG, unless LG refines the production process for this panel all panels will have the same issues.


This is true, all the same panel, but that said I have seen some examples which truly look horrendous... even in daylight in a well lit room, you can see big yellow blotches all over. Yet clearly not every monitor suffers as badly, so there will be variation even on the same panel. It's certainly rare to see one which has NO glow at all though, so it is inherent to a large extent, and you just have to hope you don't get one that suffers with it badly. Ultimately, if you want a ZERO glow monitor and won't accept even a hint of it, then this monitor probably is only going to disappoint.

I would certainly hope LG and other panel manufacturers are taking note of the criticism though, and refining and improving their production process for future panels. I would personally like to see them include ATW polarizers, even though this would add to the cost, but for a premium monitor that is already crazy expensive, I don't think they appreciate that consumers WILL be willing to pay that bit extra for something they know will be largely glow free. It's certainly one of the biggest problems with IPS that everyone hates.


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Jackson:
> 
> This may be a silly comment, but have you tried different DP outputs on your video cards? I know the LG 34" Im currently using had some issues (with returning to use after being in sleep mode) that some users claimed were solved by switching to a different DP output on their video card. Might be worth a shot (assuming you haven't already tried all the DP outputs already).


Yep. Sadly that made no difference.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I have a request to someone who has this monitor.
> 
> How is it to play CS GO on it with 100hz in 16:9 format? Because that's sort of the only thing I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is g-sync something you want in real hardcore fps games like cs go?


an overdose of no sense....

buy 21:9 to play 16:9 and a 60hz with overclock to 100hz to play a cs:go....

no, simply not.

just buy a pg278q a mg278/9q or one of 144hz on the market... but not this acer....


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Yep. Sadly that made no difference.


what about color banding that was manifested to the other forum member?


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obrigado*
> 
> an overdose of no sense....
> 
> buy 21:9 to play 16:9 and a 60hz with overclock to 100hz to play a cs:go....
> 
> no, simply not.
> 
> just buy a pg278q a mg278/9q or one of 144hz on the market... but not this acer....


I don't want different monitors on my desk, it looks horrible!

Just want 21:9 to watch movies, and the 100Hz for cs:go.

I guess there's no problem with scaling CS to 16:9 with black bars?


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I don't want different monitors on my desk, it looks horrible!
> 
> Just want 21:9 to watch movies, and the 100Hz for cs:go.
> 
> I guess there's no problem with scaling CS to 16:9 with black bars?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I don't want different monitors on my desk, it looks horrible!
> 
> Just want 21:9 to watch movies, and the 100Hz for cs:go.
> 
> I guess there's no problem with scaling CS to 16:9 with black bars?


You'll get black bars. The g-sync units have no scalers so they cant stretch any content. The one think you might be more interested for csgo is ULMB which as far as i know this monitor doesn't have.


----------



## Obrigado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I don't want different monitors on my desk, it looks horrible!
> 
> Just want 21:9 to watch movies, and the 100Hz for cs:go.
> 
> I guess there's no problem with scaling CS to 16:9 with black bars?


the beauty is the last problem in this generation of gaming lcd.

in order there are that problem:

backlight bleed
yellow glow
pixel inversion
dust under the coating
vrr limit in freesync monitor

and you search for beauty?

ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I don't want different monitors on my desk, it looks horrible!
> 
> Just want 21:9 to watch movies, and the 100Hz for cs:go.
> 
> I guess there's no problem with scaling CS to 16:9 with black bars?


Sorry, I might be being an idiot here...why not play in 21:9?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Putting Batman as a game to prove your point is absurd. That game is still ALPHA (not even beta) and was not ready at all for a PC release.


You've completely missed the point I was making. Arkham Knight is the perfect example of the type of game I had in mind.

"... and some games are just problematic," I wrote.

Typically, these are games that don't have SLI profiles. Or the developers just botched them. These are games that stay in limbo for lengthy periods, and often NEVER get fixed.

I have Arkham Knight right here in my Steam Library. I'd argue it's THE most problematic game of the year - and therefore the perfect example of the type of game I had in mind. Rocksteady released this game in a terrible state, but there's absolutely nothing I can do about that. I want to play the game now... just as I wanted to play other problematic games when they were released... Watch Dogs, Rome 2... virtually any game that releases without an SLI profile, etc.... the list is endless.

I couldn't play Arkham Knight when it was released... not really... why not, because the game was broken?... well, no, because my frame rate was all over the place. Again, I have a 60 HZ panel. It's a fixed frequency monitor. Unless I can maintain 60 FPS then whatever game I'm playing is going to be borked.

At 3440x1440, you can forget about getting Arkham Knight to run at 60 FPS - there isn't even an SLI profile.

Ah, but what about playing Arkham Knight on a Gsync monitor? I'm in contact with one person who's already finished the game using a G-sync monitor. Should the game have played above 60 FPS for this person - yes, it should have. The fact that it didn't, however, didn't stop this person from playing and enjoying the game. His frames were always below 60, but he had a smooth ride because of G-sync.

Same deal with Watch Dogs. There's absolutely nothing I can do about the fact that Ubisoft botched this game on the PC. All I know is that I like it and want to play it. It's impossible to get this game to run at 60 FPS at 3440x1440... and there's really only one answer: G-sync.

Should developers release games in a working condition? Yes, they should. But that's NOT the world we live in. Some games are just problematic. And by problematic I mean they don't run at the same frequency your monitor displays at. With some games the problems arise from other areas. But a good 90% of the time, if a game isn't running well, it's because the GPU and the monitor are not in sync.

On a 60Hz panel, you want 60 FPS, and you want to frame cap at 60, using something like MSI Afterburner. The magic numbers are 60, 60, 60. If you can get that working for you on a 60hz panel then you'll almost always have a super smooth ride, and a game that feels like it 'works'.

G-sync just destroys that equation. With G-sync the rules are completely changed. Honestly, I'm not sure that everyone understands that,


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> You've completely missed the point I was making. Arkham Knight is the perfect example of the type of game I had in mind.
> 
> "... and some games are just problematic," I wrote.
> 
> Typically, these are games that don't have SLI profiles. Or the developers just botched them. These are games that stay in limbo for lengthy periods, and often NEVER get fixed.
> 
> I have Arkham Knight right here in my Steam Library. I'd argue it's THE most problematic game of the year - and therefore the perfect example of the type of game I had in mind. Rocksteady released this game in a terrible state, but there's absolutely nothing I can do about that. I want to play the game now... just as I wanted to play other problematic games when they were released... Watch Dogs, Rome 2... virtually any game that releases without an SLI profile, etc.... the list is endless.
> 
> I couldn't play Arkham Knight when it was released... not really... why not, because the game was broken?... well, no, because my frame rate was all over the place. Again, I have a 60 HZ panel. It's a fixed frequency monitor. Unless I can maintain 60 FPS then whatever game I'm playing is going to be borked.
> 
> At 3440x1440, you can forget about getting Arkham Knight to run at 60 FPS - there isn't even an SLI profile.
> 
> Ah, but what about playing Arkham Knight on a Gsync monitor? I'm in contact with one person who's already finished the game using a G-sync monitor. Should the game have played above 60 FPS for this person - yes, it should have. The fact that it didn't, however, didn't stop this person from playing and enjoying the game. His frames were always below 60, but he had a smooth ride because of G-sync.
> 
> Same deal with Watch Dogs. There's absolutely nothing I can do about the fact that Ubisoft botched this game on the PC. All I know is that I like it and want to play it. It's impossible to get this game to run at 60 FPS at 3440x1440... and there's really only one answer: G-sync.
> 
> Should developers release games in a working condition? Yes, they should. But that's NOT the world we live in. Some games are just problematic. And by problematic I mean they don't run at the same frequency your monitor displays at. With some games the problems arise from other areas. But a good 90% of the time, if a game isn't running well, it's because the GPU and the monitor are not in sync.
> 
> On a 60Hz panel, you want 60 FPS, and you want to frame cap at 60, using something like MSI Afterburner. The magic numbers are 60, 60, 60. If you can get that working for you on a 60hz panel then you'll almost always have a super smooth ride, and a game that feels like it 'works'.
> 
> G-sync just destroys that equation. With G-sync the rules are completely changed. Honestly, I'm not sure that everyone understands that,


I think you are completely missing my (ours?) point. Both Batman and Watch Dogs are NOT proper games, they are a pile of bad coding and optimization that were NOT meant to be released at all by the publishers. Not in that initial state at least.

The fact that G-Sync covers for their massive frame drops is not what we're talking about, and G-Sync itself is NOT meant to let you play games that the developers made unplayable.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> I think you are completely missing my (ours?) point. Both Batman and Watch Dogs are NOT proper games, they are a pile of bad coding and optimization that were NOT meant to be released at all by the publishers. Not in that initial state at least.
> 
> The fact that G-Sync covers for their massive frame drops is not what we're talking about, and G-Sync itself is NOT meant to let you play games that the developers made unplayable.


I'm just not getting through to you, am I?

If you have a fixed frequency monitor, then you really need to match your frame rate with your monitor's frequency (and frame cap as well) - why is this so difficult to understand?

Yes, I understand perfectly that Arkham Knight was released unfinished. Yes, I understand that Watch Dogs is a very poorly optimized game. But so is Rome 2. So is a game like Risen 2, which shipped without an SLI profile. So are dozens of other titles that get released in unplayable conditions every year.

There's simply nothing I can do about that - but I can purchase a G-sync monitor, which means I NO LONGER HAVE TO REACH 60 FPS IN ORDER TO HAVE A SMOOTH EXPERIENCE.

Why can you not understand this?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> I'm just not getting through to you, am I?


Let's agree that we disagree


----------



## toncij

Mikey is Acer's rep. who came to dmg control here after the thread boomed in other forums and media as source of X34 info on launch, safe to ignore him. G-Sync is fine, but most games, not only run fine at above 60Hz/FPS but also have SLI/CF profiles.








-
Yeah, latest batches of gaming monitors do have problems, especially Predator XB and now Predator X34. We can only hope the next generation will perform better. With more panels coming (Samsung is mass producing a 21:9 VA 100Hz panel, not monitor yet, tho) we will have a better choice. I'm in doubt if we'll get the next IPS 21:9 soon enough since neither Asus or Acer would want to eat into sales of the current gen.

So far, it seems waiting is better than lottery we have with this kind of product lineup. Hopefully Dell will present their gaming screen soon.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> You'll get black bars. The g-sync units have no scalers so they cant stretch any content. The one think you might be more interested for csgo is ULMB which as far as i know this monitor doesn't have.


i thought widescreen fixer resolved the aspect ratio issue. Does gsync prevent widescreen fixer from doing its thing?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> How is the motion blur on it compared to Swift ?
> If you scrolling background in mob/rts or turning around fast in fps game do they still look similar?


We'd know if someone that owns the monitor went here and followed the simple instructions:

http://testufo.com/#test=mprt

I guess that is too hard though.









I get my Freesync X34 in today that has the same panel. I've heard of some NVIDIA users being able to overclock it to 85+ Hz so I should be able to get some similar results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> I was the one that reported that. I just tried the DP cable that was boxed with the display besides the high quality one that i own, but this is still an issue. Even freshly re-installed drivers after a full uninstall with the guru3d DDU tool. On 95hz everything works like a charm. As soon as i set it to 100hz i get the strobe flashing / flickering problem. What's funny is that the flashing disappears if there is much white content (e.g. in windows explorer fullscreen). Once i switch to my desktop it starts flashing/flickering again. So it seems to be an issue with the GPU or Display. Or i'm totally unlucky and both DP cables are crap.


That is classic behavior for a monitor that is overclocked beyond it's limits.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> i thought widescreen fixer resolved the aspect ratio issue. Does gsync prevent widescreen fixer from doing its thing?


The fixer app works for most games, but not all. It depends from game to game.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The fixer app works for most games, but not all. It depends from game to game.


yeah i use it for some games myself on 7680x1600. I just never owned a gsync monitor and i thought there might be some kind of conflict preventing its use. Which would be weird because all wsf does is pretty much edit ini files for some games...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I have a request to someone who has this monitor.
> 
> How is it to play CS GO on it with 100hz in 16:9 format? Because that's sort of the only thing I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is g-sync something you want in real hardcore fps games like cs go?


If that's all you do then just go with a 144 Hz TN. That's what the CS pros all use. Save your money.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If that's all you do then just go with a 144 Hz TN. That's what the CS pros all use. Save your money.


agreed


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> We'd know if someone that owns the monitor went here and followed the simple instructions:
> 
> http://testufo.com/#test=mprt
> 
> I guess that is too hard though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did it at 75hz and the MMCR is 89. MPRT 11.3ms


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Did it at 75hz and the MMCR is 89. MPRT 11.3ms


Could you also do it at whatever your monitors highest refresh rate is?


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Could you also do it at whatever your monitors highest refresh rate is?


That would be 100hz which currently doesn't work for me. But at 95hz i get those results:

MMCR: 104
MPRT: 9.8ms


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> That would be 100hz which currently doesn't work for me. But at 95hz i get those results:
> 
> MMCR: 104
> MPRT: 9.8ms


Thanks for the test!

I will confirm those numbers when I get my monitor in.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If that's all you do then just go with a 144 Hz TN. That's what the CS pros all use. Save your money.


Well, what advantages does a 144hz TN-panel offer compared to a 144hz IPS-panel that are advantageous enough to consider a TN, which is a downgrade according to many that has experienced an IPS-panel firsthand?

1ms GTG vs 4ms GTG
Poor viewing angles vs Good viewing angles
Poor colour reproduction vs Good colour reproduction
Black is black vs BLB causing poor black colour.

I personally think the GTG response time is good enough to be considered by CS pros as well. Perhaps CallsignVega could share his display knowledge on the matter, since it isn't my cup of tea.

Edit: Thought I was posting in the Asus PG279Q thread...... my bad.


----------



## cartman325

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cartman325*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> Someone knows how to disable "screen saver" when it has no signal ? (flicker with blue / red / green / white / black screen ...). I don't find option in OSD panel :/
> 
> Thank's in advance !


Someone to help please ? :/


----------



## CallsignVega

It is true a fast panel like the 27" TN Swift will have better pixel transition speed than the fast IPS used in the 27" Predator. On the flip side, the Swift has more overdrive artifacts which adds more perceived blur, something that doesn't happen with the IPS Predator. As long as you keep the FPS/Hz high 120+ (G-Sync), IMO the Predator is just as good for motion. TFTCentral came to the same conclusion.

Now add in the image quality improvements (besides IPS glow of course) and the 27" Predator is a pretty clear winner.

For those solely interested in competitive gaming, I would look into that new Asus monitor that will use the 27" Predator AUOptronics IPS panel that will run up to 165 Hz.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It is true a fast panel like the 27" TN Swift will have better pixel transition speed than the fast IPS used in the 27" Predator. On the flip side, the Swift has more overdrive artifacts which adds more perceived blur, something that doesn't happen with the IPS Predator. As long as you keep the FPS/Hz high 120+ (G-Sync), IMO the Predator is just as good for motion. TFTCentral came to the same conclusion.
> 
> Now add in the image quality improvements (besides IPS glow of course) and the 27" Predator is a pretty clear winner.
> 
> For those solely interested in competitive gaming, I would look into that new Asus monitor that will use the 27" Predator AUOptronics IPS panel that will run up to 165 Hz.


Yeah, that's the one I'm waiting for.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> You've completely missed the point I was making. Arkham Knight is the perfect example of the type of game I had in mind.
> 
> "... and some games are just problematic," I wrote.
> 
> Typically, these are games that don't have SLI profiles. Or the developers just botched them. These are games that stay in limbo for lengthy periods, and often NEVER get fixed.
> 
> I have Arkham Knight right here in my Steam Library. I'd argue it's THE most problematic game of the year - and therefore the perfect example of the type of game I had in mind. Rocksteady released this game in a terrible state, but there's absolutely nothing I can do about that. I want to play the game now... just as I wanted to play other problematic games when they were released... Watch Dogs, Rome 2... virtually any game that releases without an SLI profile, etc.... the list is endless.
> 
> I couldn't play Arkham Knight when it was released... not really... why not, because the game was broken?... well, no, because my frame rate was all over the place. Again, I have a 60 HZ panel. It's a fixed frequency monitor. Unless I can maintain 60 FPS then whatever game I'm playing is going to be borked.
> 
> At 3440x1440, you can forget about getting Arkham Knight to run at 60 FPS - there isn't even an SLI profile.
> 
> Ah, but what about playing Arkham Knight on a Gsync monitor? I'm in contact with one person who's already finished the game using a G-sync monitor. Should the game have played above 60 FPS for this person - yes, it should have. The fact that it didn't, however, didn't stop this person from playing and enjoying the game. His frames were always below 60, but he had a smooth ride because of G-sync.
> 
> Same deal with Watch Dogs. There's absolutely nothing I can do about the fact that Ubisoft botched this game on the PC. All I know is that I like it and want to play it. It's impossible to get this game to run at 60 FPS at 3440x1440... and there's really only one answer: G-sync.
> 
> Should developers release games in a working condition? Yes, they should. But that's NOT the world we live in. Some games are just problematic. And by problematic I mean they don't run at the same frequency your monitor displays at. With some games the problems arise from other areas. But a good 90% of the time, if a game isn't running well, it's because the GPU and the monitor are not in sync.
> 
> On a 60Hz panel, you want 60 FPS, and you want to frame cap at 60, using something like MSI Afterburner. The magic numbers are 60, 60, 60. If you can get that working for you on a 60hz panel then you'll almost always have a super smooth ride, and a game that feels like it 'works'.
> 
> G-sync just destroys that equation. With G-sync the rules are completely changed. Honestly, I'm not sure that everyone understands that,


Lol... This kid never gives up. =)

Nonsense.


----------



## toncij

Predator has alleged serious QA problems, IPS glow that bother most players who play dark games. Swift is faster panel, but is TN which means it has less than ideal colors and viewing angles.
From my personal experience (I use all monitors that come out) IPS matters if you will do something color related and if you read a lot of dark text on light backgrounds. Vertical angles are not great for TN panels.

But, unless you do professional color work and really are bothered with text on white, you would not mind a TN. In games the difference is not really huge and in most cases not visible.


----------



## funfordcobra

When I get this monitor I will not hesitate to return it as many times as it takes to get 100hz, no BLB, and no dead pixels..

I would not settle for a 1300 dollar 95 hz monitor.. 100hz is barely worth it.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> When I get this monitor I will not hesitate to return it as many times as it takes to get 100hz, no BLB, and no dead pixels..
> 
> I would not settle for a 1300 dollar 95 hz monitor.. 100hz is barely worth it.


Hopefully you can find a store that won't charge you re-stocking fees and you'll have to ship the monitor back at your own expense; I would assume that would cost you $75.00 USD or more.


----------



## funfordcobra

Sure to name just a few.. amazon, bestbuy, frys electronics, microcenter.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Sure to name just a few.. amazon, bestbuy, frys electronics, microcenter.


Good luck!


----------



## atomicus

If this monitor only hits 95Hz then you are legally entitled to return it, as Acer have advertised as being capable of 100hz. If something is sold not as advertised, there's no debate, instant return and replace at the resellers expense. Personally, I'd go with Amazon... I've never had any trouble with them.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> If this monitor only hits 95Hz then you are legally entitled to return it, as Acer have advertised as being capable of 100hz. If something is sold not as advertised, there's no debate, instant return and replace at the resellers expense. Personally, I'd go with Amazon... I've never had any trouble with them.


I have checked at my reseller webpage, it shouldn't be any issues with returns, I could buy return-shipping for around 5 bucks.

I also know Acer said on Computex this monitor is running 100Hz, it's on video on Youtube. But I can't find any papers about it, have you?

Edit* Guess it would be great with official numbers black on white if my reseller is struggling you know...


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I have checked at my reseller webpage, it shouldn't be any issues with returns, I could buy return-shipping for around 5 bucks.
> 
> I also know Acer said on Computex this monitor is running 100Hz, it's on video on Youtube. But I can't find any papers about it, have you?
> 
> Edit* Guess it would be great with official numbers black on white if my reseller is struggling you know...


It's in black and white on their website (screen grab below), and on the official product release video


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's in black and white on their website (screen grab below), and on the official product release video


Thanks a lot! Now nobody should be living with the pain not reaching 100Hz, if Acer announced it you should have it, otherwise RETURN RETURN RETURN









It's kind of almost the only reason I ordered this monitor, only G-sync and design would never be worth the money compared to the other displays.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's in black and white on their website (screen grab below), and on the official product release video


Don't want to be a downer, but it clearly says *built-in overclocking*. Once it comes to overclocking you can't expect every unit to achieve the desired value, which is 100hz in this case. Also, when overclocking the monitor it states that you're taking a risk and you're prompt to accept the agreement. No where does it say that 100hz is the native refresh rate. I understand that people fall for the advertisement, but most people that has an experience overclocking already understand that they may not achieve 100hz.

Had it been a sure thing and didn't involve any risks then they would've factory overclocked it. I share your sentiment, though.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Don't want to be a downer, but it clearly says *built-in overclocking*. Once it comes to overclocking you can't expect every unit to achieve the desired value, which is 100hz in this case. Also, when overclocking the monitor it states that you're taking a risk and you're prompt to accept the agreement. No where does it say that 100hz is the native refresh rate. I understand that people fall for the advertisement, but most people that has an experience overclocking already understand that they may not achieve 100hz.
> 
> Had it been a sure thing and didn't involve any risks then they would've factory overclocked it. I share your sentiment, though.


Nice to know. Unlike those who have played with 120 Hz or higher, I won't have nothing to complain about because I've never played anything over 60 Hz. So what is the native refresh rate?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Nice to know. Unlike those who have played with 120 Hz or higher, I won't have nothing to complain about because I've never played anything over 60 Hz. So what is the native refresh rate?


I think it's 75hz.

I stand corrected - it's 60hz.. Thanks, Wargrim.


----------



## wargrim

No, the native refresh rate is 60hz.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Don't want to be a downer, but it clearly says *built-in overclocking*. Once it comes to overclocking you can't expect every unit to achieve the desired value, which is 100hz in this case. Also, when overclocking the monitor it states that you're taking a risk and you're prompt to accept the agreement. No where does it say that 100hz is the native refresh rate. I understand that people fall for the advertisement, but most people that has an experience overclocking already understand that they may not achieve 100hz.
> 
> Had it been a sure thing and didn't involve any risks then they would've factory overclocked it. I share your sentiment, though.


That's not the point though... it clearly says on their official website and in their promotional video that the monitor can be overclocked up to 100hz... if it only reaches 95Hz, or has any issues whatsoever when being overclocked, it is false advertising, simple as that. You absolutely CAN expect every unit to reach 100Hz because that's what Acer have said the product does lol!

Your point would of course be valid if it simply offered overclocking, but the fact it gives the specific 100Hz figure changes everything. It's like a CPU... Intel may mention overclocking and boast this ability with a new release, but they'd NEVER promise a certain speed.

The fact the manual says overclocking is at the end user's risk is frankly ridiculous based on what they've advertised... they can't have it both ways, so they have to pull one or the other and be firm on their position here. Anyone buying the monitor currently is in the clear based on what the advertising says... the manual can say whatever it likes, makes no difference from a legal standpoint.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> That's not the point though... it clearly says on their official website and in their promotional video that the monitor can be overclocked up to 100hz... if it only reaches 95Hz, or has any issues whatsoever when being overclocked, it is false advertising, simple as that.


Actually, it isn't. "Up to" means exactly that variance can leave your unit below 100. It's used very widely in marketing by all companies to whose products the idiom pertains.

If your unit can't overclock to 100 Hz, too bad. That's what you get for buying a monitor with a 60 Hz LG panel.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Actually, it isn't. "Up to" means exactly that variance can leave your unit below 100. It's used very widely in marketing by all companies to whose products the idiom pertains.
> 
> If your unit can't overclock to 100 Hz, too bad. That's what you get for buying a monitor with a 60 Hz LG panel.


Sorry, you are wrong. Legally what you're saying makes no sense and Acer don't have a leg to stand on here. Up to includes 100hz. That's what the English means. There's no 'variance', and the idiom argument won't hold up legally speaking, it really won't. I don't care how many companies use this as a marketing ploy, that's irrelevant... it's simply illegal if they're offering/advertising something that isn't possible. Bottom line, they can't give a 100hz figure if it can't achieve it, or at the very least they'd have to include small print to the effect that it may not be achievable, but even this would be a grey area legally depending how visible it was... currently there is no such small print anyway, and in fact the manual totally contradicts the advertising by saying that if you do what we advertise you may break your monitor. Ridiculous.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Using upto is legal and is commonly used.

ISPs use the term all the time.

Upto xMbps


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Using upto is legal and is commonly used.
> 
> ISPs use the term all the time.
> 
> Upto xMbps


Please provide legal evidence that 'up to' is an acceptable legal term in this particular incident. And saying "everyone does it" doesn't count I'm afraid.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Using upto is legal and is commonly used.
> 
> ISPs use the term all the time.
> 
> Upto xMbps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Please provide legal evidence that 'up to' is an acceptable legal term in this particular incident. And saying "everyone does it" doesn't count I'm afraid.


The example he came up with couldn't be any better, though. It is a marketing ploy, sadly.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> The example he came up with couldn't be any better, though. It is a marketing ploy, sadly.


Ploy or otherwise, it's not legal, and anyone contesting this based on their monitor crapping out at 96Hz or any figure below 100hz will have an easy win here, fact. I've dealt enough with Trading Standards and the Sales of Goods Act to say this with confidence, and legally the consumer is on rock solid ground here, no question.

Besides, the video actually says 'overclock to 100Hz', the website text says 'up to 100hz'. I don't know why people are arguing this and siding with Acer... they're screwing YOU lol! Are you shareholders or something? This is a £1000 monitor and you are willing to accept less than what is advertised? The mind boggles.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Besides, the video actually says 'overclock to 100Hz', the website text says 'up to 100hz'


That's meaningless. As long as they have "up to 100 Hz" on their product description, they're good.


----------



## Kanivakil

There are a few *complaints about the monitor making coil sounds* and had to reduce the refresh rate. Thank goodness I've never played over 60 Hz. I didn't plan to purchase this monitor based on refresh rate anyhow so I won't have anything to complain about in that regard.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That's meaningless. As long as they have "up to 100 Hz" on their product description, they're good.


Lol, you're funny and so wrong it's scary. Companies love customers like you. Unfortunately you're the reason they keep short changing us because they know you will roll over and take it, and then thank them for the experience.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Ploy or otherwise, it's not legal, and anyone contesting this based on their monitor crapping out at 96Hz or any figure below 100hz will have an easy win here, fact. I've dealt enough with Trading Standards and the Sales of Goods Act to say this with confidence, and legally the consumer is on rock solid ground here, no question.
> 
> Besides, the video actually says 'overclock to 100Hz', the website text says 'up to 100hz'. I don't know why people are arguing this and siding with Acer... they're screwing YOU lol! Are you shareholders or something? This is a £1000 monitor and you are willing to accept less than what is advertised? The mind boggles.


It would make sense to me when they say up to 100 Hz means that they don't guarantee that your monitor will do 100 Hz.

My first interpretation was that you could use any speed up to 100 Hz but now to come to think of it, it could just mean they aren't guaranteeing you any specific speed above the native speed.


----------



## skypine27

As someone already said about ISPs....

Every ISP I've EVER had has said "UP TO xxMB/s" and its all been 100% legal, even though you never get the max speed.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> It would make sense to me when they say up to 100 Hz means that they don't guarantee that your monitor will do 100. My first interpretation was that you could use any speed up to 100 Hz but now to come to think of it, it could just mean they aren't guaranteeing you any specific speed.


This isn't open to interpretation, it isn't semantics and it isn't an idiom. It doesn't matter if every marketing company since the turn of the century has used "up to" in their advertising of a product, because IT IS NOT LEGAL if your product does not meet a specific specification given in that advertising. There is no argument here. But fine, if you buy the X34 and it does no more than 90Hz and you're happy with that, fair enough... it doesn't help anyone else, and you've got less than what you paid for and you would be entitled to a refund/exchange, but if you choose not to believe this and are happy with your product, then there's nothing I or anyone else can say or do about that. But it doesn't change the fact that from a legal perspective, if you went the distance and pursued a return/exchange based on how the monitor was advertised, you would win every time.

The hard drive example mentioned earlier is ridiculous, as it's all but guaranteed that any drive actually WOULD achieve the 'up to' speed in certain scenarios in a particular test set-up... so it would not be inaccurate to advertise it as such. Cheeky perhaps, but legally not wrong. This is NOT the case with the X34, clearly, if at 100Hz the monitor is flickering and exhibiting a buzzing sound!!

Even with an ISP, if the speed was WAY off it certainly would be grounds for leaving, and this has happened to me in the past. However, even if they could prove your connection hit the advertised top speed for so much as a second over the course of a year, they wouldn't be in the wrong.

All in though, both these examples would involve very drawn out and complicated processes to prove... not the situation we have with the X34, which is far more clear cut and not comparable.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Sure to name just a few.. amazon, bestbuy, frys electronics, microcenter.


And once again you're being caught in a lie.

You said earlier that you returned ten LG panels before settling on the one you kept. I literally laughed out loud when I read that. I know for a fact that if you buy and return the same item more than twice from Amazon, Best Buy, The Future Shop, and Frys, they'll refuse to sell you the product again. For excessive returns you can even be banned permanently from buying ANYTHING.

It's actually quite funny that you didn't know that. What's not so funny is the sheer amount of misinformation you've spread in this thread. You've demonstrated over and over again that you have no understanding whatsoever about monitor technology.,

But anyway, please read:

http://www.moneytalksnews.com/think-twice-before-returning-items-these-5-stores/

And this:

http://liviajwashburn.blogspot.ca/2012/10/banned-from-amazon-for-life.html

And a quotation from Best Buy's own website:

"Based on return/exchange patterns, some customers will be warned that subsequent returns and exchanges will not be eligible for returns or exchanges for 90 days."

Yeah, right. You returned ten monitors. No you didn't. You're such a terrible liar.


----------



## Metros

So, should I get this monitor in November or wait for the ASUS version in early January 2016


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So, should I get this monitor in November or wait for the ASUS version in early January 2016


I honestly doubt the Asus one will be out in early Jan 2016 looking at their history with delays. You're going to end up waiting much more imo.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> That's meaningless. As long as they have "up to 100 Hz" on their product description, they're good.


This is wrong. Anyways, when you get into law and lawsuits there is a grey area around products with varibles. Just from pulling terminology from their own website will likley make them at fault. It comes down to who has more money and expert witnesses. The lawyer will cut technical jargon down and put it in layman's terms to jury members. Jury's almost always side with the consumer in these types legal battles. Just as newegg, eBay, and amazon have learned through legal action. Always side with the buyer because you will lose as a seller. Court costs and judgement.

It would be a tough sell if you were suing for 4hz difference, but unless this was class action acer would never go to court over 1 monitor or even a few. As soon as they got a summons they will always settle over doing to court. Unless you are asking tens of thousands of dollars.

I've got 15 years experience as a paralegal through my father who is a prominent Senior Attorney at a Dallas firm.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So, should I get this monitor in November or wait for the ASUS version in early January 2016


You're looking more at Summer 2016. And where did you hear that the release date is early Jan. 2016?

To answer your question, I still wouldn't wait four months for that monitor. Maybe one or two months wait, but not four. I've already waited five months for the X34.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> And once again you're being caught in a lie.
> 
> You said earlier that you returned ten LG panels before settling on the one you kept. I literally laughed out loud when I read that. I know for a fact that if you buy and return the same item more than twice from Amazon, Best Buy, The Future Shop, and Frys, they'll refuse to sell you the product again. For excessive returns you can even be banned permanently from buying ANYTHING.
> 
> It's actually quite funny that you didn't know that. What's not so funny is the sheer amount of misinformation you've spread in this thread. You've demonstrated over and over again that you have no understanding whatsoever about monitor technology.,
> 
> But anyway, please read:
> 
> http://www.moneytalksnews.com/think-twice-before-returning-items-these-5-stores/
> 
> And this:
> 
> http://liviajwashburn.blogspot.ca/2012/10/banned-from-amazon-for-life.html
> 
> And a quotation from Best Buy's own website:
> 
> "Based on return/exchange patterns, some customers will be warned that subsequent returns and exchanges will not be eligible for returns or exchanges for 90 days."
> 
> Yeah, right. You returned ten monitors. No you didn't. You're such a terrible liar.


Hey man its not a lie. I've already posted a link that showed 3 of my defective panels. You choose to ignore facts and pull ******ed articles out of the air.

Yes you can return multiple times to amazon, everyone here will tell you that. You are very ignorant.

Same with frys. I returned my monitor !ike I said 10 times and through two frys stores.

Also my 980s were returned just as many times for coil whine. They asked no questions even though I brought them pics and recordings for proof.

You are really making yourself look childish because all your "facts" are wrong.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> I honestly doubt the Asus one will be out in early Jan 2016 looking at their history with delays. You're going to end up waiting much more imo.


What do you mean, history of delays, they never set a date for the PG27AQ or PG279Q


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You're looking more at Summer 2016. And where did you hear that the release date is early Jan. 2016?
> 
> To answer your question, I still wouldn't wait four months for that monitor. Maybe one or two months wait, but not four. I've already waited five months for the X34.


It was on a video from ASUS and they said on Twitter, that it would be released January 2016, it would not be four months, the ACER Predator X34 has been delayed in the UK till 7 November at the moment. So it would only be two months


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> ...it would not be four months, the ACER Predator X34 has been delayed in the UK till 7 November at the moment. So it would only be two months


I was speaking about the Asus monitor, not X34.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I was speaking about the Asus monitor, not X34.


The PG348Q has a release date of early January 2016

The ACER Predator X34 has been delayed to 7 November


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> The PG348Q has a release date of early January 2016
> 
> The ACER Predator X34 has been delayed to 7 November


Is that Asus date official? I hadn't seen that anywhere. Given how long they've taken to get the PG279Q out, with it still not having a release date, I was not expecting to the see the PG348Q until nearer summer 2016!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> The PG348Q has a release date of early January 2016
> 
> The ACER Predator X34 has been delayed to 7 November


I was responding to the other guy to answer his question if he should wait for Asus. I responded I would not wait 4 months for their [Asus] monitor. I've already *waited (past tense)* for the X34 for five months.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Is that Asus date official? I hadn't seen that anywhere. Given how long they've taken to get the PG279Q out, with it still not having a release date, I was not expecting to the see the PG348Q until nearer summer 2016!


The PG279Q has a release date of October, they both have been set by ASUS, I have never seen ASUS set a date for the PG27AQ or PG279Q before on any website.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I was responding to the other guy to answer his question if he should wait for Asus. I responded I would not wait 4 months for their [Asus] monitor. I've already *waited (past tense)* for the X34 for five months.


That was my question


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> That was my question


And I replied that I wouldn't. But it is your choice if you want to wait four months for the Asus, but I won't. I'm getting the X34 which should be released in the U.S. early next month.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> And I replied that I wouldn't. But it is your choice if you want to wait four months for the Asus, but I won't. I'm getting the X34 which should be released in the U.S. early next month.


Is it not delayed in the US to November then


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Is it not delayed in the US to November then


There is no official release date for the X34. According to Acer on Facebook, they responded on September 2nd that the X34 should be released in the US in early October.


----------



## Kanivakil

I don't plan to overclock anyhow and never planned to purchase the X34 based on refresh rate. I never played over 60 Hz and I'm planning to purchase only one GTX 980 Ti at first to see how it performance.

The cost of the X34 was already priced at $1,299 back in April, an additional $200 for the cost of G-Sync and it didn't claim to be over 60 Hz so I have nothing to complain about. It isn't like when Acer had increased the price of the monitor from $1,299 because now the monitor can be overclocked up to 100 Hz. That would be a different story.


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Yeah, that's the one I'm waiting for.


ditto that seems to be my one. It'll have HDMI in too for my Tivo.


----------



## CallsignVega

This thread has gotten quite hilarious. Acer purposefully used the word/phrase "overclock" and "up to" on purpose. That does not guarantee 100 Hz operation under all conditions. If it did, guess what; it would have been a default frequency selection, which it isn't.

You can cry about it all day or purchase a different product. Acer doesn't owe you anything.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This thread has gotten quite hilarious. Acer purposefully used the word/phrase "overclock" and "up to" on purpose. That does not guarantee 100 Hz operation under all conditions. If it did, guess what; it would have been a default frequency selection, which it isn't.
> 
> You can cry about it all day or purchase a different product. Acer doesn't owe you anything.


It's nice that this thread is getting hilarious, arguing about semantics and blah blah blah. Makes waiting for the X34 much easier. I'm entertained. Keep it rolling!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> Yeah, that's the one I'm waiting for.


If we're talking Counter Strike only, all the pros use 24" 144 Hz as far as I know.

Here is a popular model for competitive CS:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313


----------



## BethorMorgan

sorry to shout but the last 4 pages were really boring for me to read

*ANYONE INTERESTED ONLY IN MARKETING WORDING, RETURNING POLICY AND COURT TERMINOLOGY PLS OPEN ANOTHER THREAD AND DISCUSS THERE*

myself, I'm interested in facts

and for now I've read report only on 3:
1st a so & so monitor that is ok till 95hz and bad at 100hz (jackson)
2nd a flawed monitor with noise even at standard 60hz (cant remember name)
3rd a quite good one excluding BLB (symaza)

pls correct me if I summed them up wrongly

Thanks


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Thread cleaned.

Lets get back to discussing this monitor, not legal terms or attacking each other.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> This isn't open to interpretation, it isn't semantics and it isn't an idiom. It doesn't matter if every marketing company since the turn of the century has used "up to" in their advertising of a product, because IT IS NOT LEGAL if your product does not meet a specific specification given in that advertising. There is no argument here. But fine, if you buy the X34 and it does no more than 90Hz and you're happy with that, fair enough... it doesn't help anyone else, and you've got less than what you paid for and you would be entitled to a refund/exchange, but if you choose not to believe this and are happy with your product, then there's nothing I or anyone else can say or do about that. But it doesn't change the fact that from a legal perspective, if you went the distance and pursued a return/exchange based on how the monitor was advertised, you would win every time.
> 
> The hard drive example mentioned earlier is ridiculous, as it's all but guaranteed that any drive actually WOULD achieve the 'up to' speed in certain scenarios in a particular test set-up... so it would not be inaccurate to advertise it as such. Cheeky perhaps, but legally not wrong. This is NOT the case with the X34, clearly, if at 100Hz the monitor is flickering and exhibiting a buzzing sound!!
> 
> Even with an ISP, if the speed was WAY off it certainly would be grounds for leaving, and this has happened to me in the past. However, even if they could prove your connection hit the advertised top speed for so much as a second over the course of a year, they wouldn't be in the wrong.
> 
> All in though, both these examples would involve very drawn out and complicated processes to prove... not the situation we have with the X34, which is far more clear cut and not comparable.


Law is all about interpretation. Thats why we have magistrates and judges. On a more relevant note, im so close to pulling the trigger and buying this monitor.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Law is all about interpretation. Thats why we have magistrates and judges


It's very clear cut cut in this instance. None of this REALLY matters though... I for one, if I end up buying this monitor, will return it if it doesn't reach 100hz or does so with faults. I know my rights and I have no doubt whatsoever that my return would be accepted without argument, with no need to get into the legality of the whole thing, and no way never is this ever going to get in front of a judge lol! What other people decide to do is their business of course, but I genuinely feel sorry for someone like yourself who gets a monitor capable of 90Hz (for example) and keeps it because they think they have to... that's a real shame, a real damn shame.

First things first though, I just want to get my hands on one... so I hope the latest release date sticks.


----------



## Sheyster

If I get one that can do 96 Hz without dropping frames, and without any other issues, I'd keep it.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's very clear cut cut in this instance. None of this REALLY matters though... I for one, if I end up buying this monitor, will return it if it doesn't reach 100hz or does so with faults. I know my rights and I have no doubt whatsoever that my return would be accepted without argument, with no need to get into the legality of the whole thing, and no way never is this ever going to get in front of a judge lol! What other people decide to do is their business of course, but I genuinely feel sorry for someone like yourself who gets a monitor capable of 90Hz (for example) and keeps it because they think they have to... that's a real shame, a real damn shame.
> 
> First things first though, I just want to get my hands on one... so I hope the latest release date sticks.


I agree. @2015 Q4 I believe 100hz is the absolute minimum I'd accept for a 1300 Dollar Gsync panel. I say 100Hz because I had the Acer XB270HK (4k Gsync) and it honestly seemed lackluster for gaming. Gsync only helped for input lag. On different rigs it may be different but at the time I only had a pair of lil 980s.

Otherwise I'd literally return it until they told me I couldn't anymore. Then, I'd get a refund lol.

I'm wondering if many people will get anything other than 100hz. For DP 1.2 isn't the max fps / bandwidth / at around 110 or so?


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I agree. @2015 Q4 I believe 100hz is the absolute minimum I'd accept for a 1300 Dollar Gsync panel. I say 100Hz because I had the Acer XB270HK (4k Gsync) and it honestly seemed lackluster for gaming. Gsync only helped for input lag. On different rigs it may be different but at the time I only had a pair of lil 980s.
> 
> Otherwise I'd literally return it until they told me I couldn't anymore. Then, I'd get a refund lol.
> 
> I'm wondering if many people will get anything other than 100hz. For DP 1.2 isn't the max fps / bandwidth / at around 110 or so?


Yep our max bandwidth at this res is about 110 for DP 1.2.


----------



## funfordcobra

So I'm willing to bet 110 is possible now. For SOME users. Acer knows this and is why they said 100Hz because it gives them some headroom. Also they know that some of the monitors will not do this and hopefully it will be a very low percentage.

Has anyone with one of these tried to mess with the monitor timings and pixel clocks? Has anyone the guts to is the question lol..

I'm not positive if it will toast your monitors. I do know when I had a Qnix2710 I could abuse it fairly rough with random pixel clock timings and it would always reset in the end without damage if it hit limits.


----------



## DonPablo83

Just bought it. The moment it comes in, im taking a sick day and will work on a review and answer any and all questions, benchmark any game and stress test it. People need to know.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I was responding to the other guy to answer his question if he should wait for Asus. I responded I would not wait 4 months for their [Asus] monitor. I've already *waited (past tense)* for the X34 for five months.


As soon as I heard about this panel, back in January - that it was a 3440x1440 display with G-Sync - I wanted it.

In December of 2014, not in my wildest dreams would I have imagined that anyone would release such a panel in the year 2015. Then we heard it would be an IPS display. At that point, I was pretty much stunned. There were no IPS GSync displays at the start of the year, and it seemed unbelievable that one of the first would be a 21:9 panel.

Then we heard that the display might not be 60 Hz, but 75 Hz. A bunch of people said, doubtfully. Then it was rumoured that actually the panel would display at a maximum refresh rate of 100 Hz.

I mean, these specs are through the bloody roof. And yet people are still able to find things to complain about. Read back through the thread and you'll see that some people even trashed this monitor sight unseen.

It's just sad.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's very clear cut cut in this instance. None of this REALLY matters though... I for one, if I end up buying this monitor, will return it if it doesn't reach 100hz or does so with faults.


What if it makes coil noises running at 100Hz? You gonna return it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> but I genuinely feel sorry for someone like yourself who gets a monitor capable of 90Hz (for example) and keeps it because they think they have to... that's a real shame, a real damn shame.


I never decided to purchase this monitor based on refresh rate; I'm using a stone age 60 Hz 1080p TN monitor anyhow. Most of understood the X34 to be a 60Hz monitor and knew the price would be $1,299 USD many months ago, so to me or us; to have a built in ability to boost up to 100 Hz is a welcomed addition.

They didn't raise the $1,299 price when they announce that it could be "boosted" to 100 Hz. But really this argument doesn't really matter at the moment. Once we actually receive the monitor, we can take action from there on. I highly doubt the majority of people will not be able to overclock their X34 to 100Hz, but only time will tell.

Now, if they had raised the $1,299 price after adding in the ability to overclock to 100Hz then I'd definitely question them. But their asking price of $1,299 is within rage with their competitors, only that they added $200.00 for G-Sync.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> ... so I hope the latest release date sticks.


There are no official release dates, just approximate. I'd be thrilled if you gave me link to the official release date.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbass350z*
> 
> You are wrong.
> is completely different than:
> Companies do this all the time. Its marketing and their is nothing legally binding them to deliver 100hz overclock.


Moderator, the one with sharp fangs said to talk about the monitor, not about legalities. Just saying in case anyone didn't see it.


----------



## Inglewood78

The lowest a 34 curved monitor has ever been was Dell's U34 @~$800 from dell with a $300 eGC. The current lowest price is LGs 34 curve at $750 from Adorama (via ebay). If this is $1300, that's a price premium of $550 (assuming no tax) for G-Sync + 40mhz.

It was a hard enough argument at 100mhz + Gsync for that price premium. Now that I know its not guaranteed 100mhz, its not even close to being worth it for me.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> Yep our max bandwidth at this res is about 110 for DP 1.2.


No it isn't. It's 137 Hz with CVT-R2 timings.


----------



## Mikey-

The only thing I fear is lack of availability. I'm in Canada so my options will be limited.

But anyway, I don't understand why people are still arguing about this monitor. We all know what the specs are now.

So either stay if you like what you see, or maybe get out?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This thread has gotten quite hilarious. Acer purposefully used the word/phrase "overclock" and "up to" on purpose. That does not guarantee 100 Hz operation under all conditions. If it did, guess what; it would have been a default frequency selection, which it isn't.
> 
> You can cry about it all day or purchase a different product. Acer doesn't owe you anything.


Some people seem to have this crazy idea that this monitor will be running at a constant 100hz.

Not in the world that I live in it won't.

I can overclock my monitor to 75Hz, and I'm struggling at 2560x1080 to maintain 75 FPS in many of my games. This is on a GTX 980 SLI setup. I have no idea why people think they're going to be running at 100 Hz.

They'll be running this monitor at whatever frequency their GPU(s) are capable of, and I think that some of these guys are going to be in for quite a little surprise. But whatever.


----------



## akromatic

so whats the deal with the refresh rates?

if it a 60hz or 75hz panel?

alot of people are claiming 60hz is stock and 75hz is overclocked and that 100hz is barely achiveable


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> so whats the deal with the refresh rates?
> 
> if it a 60hz or 75hz panel?
> 
> alot of people are claiming 60hz is stock and 75hz is overclocked and that 100hz is barely achiveable


If you're using the G-sync module for gaming, which you should be, since this is a gaming monitor, then the monitor's frequency will be whatever your GPUs are capable of, since obviously this isn't a fixed frequency panel.

You can unlock up to 100 Hz, but it's doubtfull that your cards will be generating 100 frames per second all that often at 3440x1440 - maybe half the time, if you're lucky.

Now, if you're worried about the desktop frequency, then this panel probably isn't for you.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> If you're using the G-sync module for gaming, which you should be, since this is a gaming monitor, then the monitor's frequency will be whatever your GPUs are capable of, since obviously this isn't a fixed frequency panel.
> 
> You can unlock up to 100 Hz, but it's doubtfull that your cards will be generating 100 frames per second all that often at 3440x1440 - maybe half the time, if you're lucky.
> 
> Now, if you're worried about the desktop frequency, then this panel probably isn't for you.


What IS the desktop frequency?

If someone is getting buzzing and flickering at 100Hz or less, that is NOT the GPU causing this.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> If you're using the G-sync module for gaming, which you should be, since this is a gaming monitor, then the monitor's frequency will be whatever your GPUs are capable of, since obviously this isn't a fixed frequency panel.
> 
> You can unlock up to 100 Hz, but it's doubtfull that your cards will be generating 100 frames per second all that often at 3440x1440 - maybe half the time, if you're lucky.
> 
> Now, if you're worried about the desktop frequency, then this panel probably isn't for you.


heres the deal in my situation, i have a 970 which i plan on upgrading soon and it could be AMD. I also only play in window mode.

so even if i get this panel i will most likely not be using gsync and the only reason this monitor sways me from the rest is that they say its 100hz capable. granted you say that i wont be hitting 100fps most of the time but that is only true for the latest AAA titles when running at max. the thing is i only play low-mid settings without AA on my card and have no need for higher detailed settings and i dont really play AAA titles(unless they are on a steam fire sale) but more of the time i be playing some decent indie game or dayz.

i would prefer a high refresh panel so i dont get headaches/motion sickness when playing shooter games. if this panel does not guarantee at least 75hz im gonna pick up something else which supports PIP/PBP that i really need but willing to compromise on

ideally if it could hit 100hz without issues i'd like to pick up a 3d vision kit as well to play around (if it works)


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> heres the deal in my situation, i have a 970 which i plan on upgrading soon and it could be AMD. I also only play in window mode.
> 
> so even if i get this panel i will most likely not be using gsync and the only reason this monitor sways me from the rest is that they say its 100hz capable. granted you say that i wont be hitting 100fps most of the time but that is only true for the latest AAA titles when running at max. the thing is i only play low-mid settings without AA on my card and have no need for higher detailed settings and i dont really play AAA titles(unless they are on a steam fire sale) but more of the time i be playing some decent indie game or dayz.
> 
> i would prefer a high refresh panel so i dont get headaches/motion sickness when playing shooter games. if this panel does not guarantee at least 75hz im gonna pick up something else which supports PIP/PBP that i really need but willing to compromise on
> 
> ideally if it could hit 100hz without issues i'd like to pick up a 3d vision kit as well to play around (if it works)


Well, to answer your question about this panel and using an AMD card with it...With the FreeSync version of this panel, and using an Nvidia card, users were getting frameskipping (Link). So you might run into the same issue with a vice-versa setup.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> The only thing I fear is lack of availability. I'm in Canada so my options will be limited.
> 
> But anyway, I don't understand why people are still arguing about this monitor. We all know what the specs are now.
> 
> So either stay if you like what you see, or maybe get out?


Ncix, newegg, rbscomputing, direct, memoryexpress etc will all be getting it. We should have decent options.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> If you're using the G-sync module for gaming, which you should be, since this is a gaming monitor, then the monitor's frequency will be whatever your GPUs are capable of, since obviously this isn't a fixed frequency panel.
> 
> You can unlock up to 100 Hz, but it's doubtfull that your cards will be generating 100 frames per second all that often at 3440x1440 - maybe half the time, if you're lucky.
> 
> Now, if you're worried about the desktop frequency, then this panel probably isn't for you.


With this monitor, you're paying the ext
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> heres the deal in my situation, i have a 970 which i plan on upgrading soon and it could be AMD. I also only play in window mode.
> 
> so even if i get this panel i will most likely not be using gsync and the only reason this monitor sways me from the rest is that they say its 100hz capable. granted you say that i wont be hitting 100fps most of the time but that is only true for the latest AAA titles when running at max. the thing is i only play low-mid settings without AA on my card and have no need for higher detailed settings and i dont really play AAA titles(unless they are on a steam fire sale) but more of the time i be playing some decent indie game or dayz.
> 
> i would prefer a high refresh panel so i dont get headaches/motion sickness when playing shooter games. if this panel does not guarantee at least 75hz im gonna pick up something else which supports PIP/PBP that i really need but willing to compromise on
> 
> ideally if it could hit 100hz without issues i'd like to pick up a 3d vision kit as well to play around (if it works)


This is not the monitor for you then.

You're paying the extra money specifically for the G-sync module. This monitor will overclock to 75hz easily. Why? Because virtually any modern day monitor will.

Above 75 Hz G-Sync has to be enabled, so you can't go above 75 Hz on AMD hardware.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> What IS the desktop frequency?
> 
> If someone is getting buzzing and flickering at 100Hz or less, that is NOT the GPU causing this.


It should be up to 100 HZ (between 75 Hz and 100 Hz - it's your choice) when G-Sync is enabled.

If G-Sync is disabled, you'll be able to go as high as 75 Hz.

As far as the associated problems are concerned: that's what this thread will soon be about. IMO, this thread will become more important than two, or three, or four 'professional' reviews, because you're going to be hearing from all members of The Great Unwashed.

The panels sent to reviewers CAN be cherry picked.

i.e. keep watching this space.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> With this monitor, you're paying the ext
> This is not the monitor for you then.
> 
> You're paying the extra money specifically for the G-sync module. This monitor will overclock to 75hz easily. Why? Because virtually any modern day monitor will.
> 
> Above 75 Hz G-Sync has to be enabled, so you can't go above 75 Hz on AMD hardware.


but gsync is mostly beneficial when you are getting low frame rates. at high fps you can just lock it at said refresh rate.

the thing is im currently using an nvidia card on my main rig but i also have AMD cards on my other rigs. I'd love to stick with nvidia for my next card but it depends on what physical size those cards come in as i want something ITX sized and i cant yet confirm if a 980ti would fit my case. as of now im still running a bunch of 10 year old 1080p screens

i dont mind paying extra for gsync though whether i can use it or not is optional. im not banking on "overclocking" its not guaranteed and it means potential issues down the line associated with monitor life and cable quality. though i'd love to try 3d vision if it does 100hz

main question is if this is native 75hz or native 60hz and compared to free sync version. the only reason why im swayed to the gsync version is that im currently on nvidia and this offers higher refresh otherwise i'd get a cheaper random 34" curved if its just as good for standard gaming. IIRC the dells are far cheaper then this and offers PIP/PBP


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> but gsync is mostly beneficial when you are getting low frame rates. at high fps you can just lock it at said refresh rate.
> 
> the thing is im currently using an nvidia card on my main rig but i also have AMD cards on my other rigs. I'd love to stick with nvidia for my next card but it depends on what physical size those cards come in as i want something ITX sized and i cant yet confirm if a 980ti would fit my case. as of now im still running a bunch of 10 year old 1080p screens
> 
> i dont mind paying extra for gsync though whether i can use it or not is optional. im not banking on "overclocking" its not guaranteed and it means potential issues down the line associated with monitor life and cable quality. though i'd love to try 3d vision if it does 100hz
> 
> main question is if this is native 75hz or native 60hz and compared to free sync version. the only reason why im swayed to the gsync version is that im currently on nvidia and this offers higher refresh otherwise i'd get a cheaper random 34" curved if its just as good for standard gaming. IIRC the dells are far cheaper then this and offers PIP/PBP


Pascal 1080 Ti. I can't wait.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Pascal 1080 Ti. I can't wait.


fingers not crossed that its going to come with a triple or more fan design that is longer 12" because men love comparing their dong size against the next bloke


----------



## zipeldiablo

it's 60hz native and if you think that gsync will give you better framerate with a 970 you're gonna be sorry imo :/


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> fingers not crossed that its going to come with a triple or more fan design that is longer 12" because men love comparing their dong size against the next bloke


Actually I heard its half the size of the 980ti. Why I think my next build will be atx or mini.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> it's 60hz native and if you think that gsync will give you better framerate with a 970 you're gonna be sorry imo :/


not expecting better frame rate just smoother frames. at the moment varying frames gives me headaches/motion sickeness so i play at the lowest possible settings at native resolution with a capped frame of 45fps as i know the card isnt going to be able to deliver a solid minimal 60fps so i can minimize the degree of variance between max and min fps


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Actually I heard its half the size of the 980ti. Why I think my next build will be atx or mini.


only if they adopt HBM but AMD has exclusive on that and gen1 HBM sucks with only 4GB vram limitation. as gaming trend goes AAA games are only going to be more console like with its ports and bloated vram requirements no thanks to money milking lazy publishers that keeps rebooted the same crap and recycling the same game engine (just fatter) pushing out high textured shiny turds. doubt 4gb vram is going to be enough. shadow of mordor is a good example of bloated vram requirements that the 6gb on a 980ti is barely enough for. i want 8+GB vram on the safe side.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> but gsync is mostly beneficial when you are getting low frame rates. at high fps you can just lock it at said refresh rate.
> 
> the thing is im currently using an nvidia card on my main rig but i also have AMD cards on my other rigs. I'd love to stick with nvidia for my next card but it depends on what physical size those cards come in as i want something ITX sized and i cant yet confirm if a 980ti would fit my case. as of now im still running a bunch of 10 year old 1080p screens
> 
> i dont mind paying extra for gsync though whether i can use it or not is optional. im not banking on "overclocking" its not guaranteed and it means potential issues down the line associated with monitor life and cable quality. though i'd love to try 3d vision if it does 100hz
> 
> main question is if this is native 75hz or native 60hz and compared to free sync version. the only reason why im swayed to the gsync version is that im currently on nvidia and this offers higher refresh otherwise i'd get a cheaper random 34" curved if its just as good for standard gaming. IIRC the dells are far cheaper then this and offers PIP/PBP


Well, let's put it this way.

The X34 is going to cover your bases with Nvidia hardware. Are you prepared to pay extra for that? Exactly how much extra in North America is anybody's guess - about $250, I suppose.

If you buy an AMD GPU, then you're basically buying a very expensive IPS 21:9 fixed frequency monitor that will display up to 75 Hz at 3440x1440.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Well, let's put it this way.
> 
> The X34 is going to cover your bases with Nvidia hardware. Are you prepared to pay extra for that? Exactly how much extra in North America is anybody's guess - about $250, I suppose.
> 
> If you buy an AMD GPU, then you're basically buying a very expensive IPS 21:9 fixed frequency monitor that will display up to 75 Hz at 3440x1440.


yeh im prepared to pay that, its probably $500 difference in australia where i live. its going to be a screen investment that is hopefully good for another 10 years as my current screens have lasted and still going.

as far as 75hz goes , no other current 34" 1440p ultra wide advertises that they are capable of it nor heard of anyone bring their screens to that refresh rate. the only screen that i've heard is capable of such is the freesync model and the up coming asus

price isnt going to put me off, its the features if it lives up to it and carries more weight over a more standard 1440p curved ultra wide. i multi task alot and often over 2 systems hence PIP/PBP modes if i am to use a single screen to replace my current dual monitor setup otherwise i'll need to figure out how im gonna fit extra screens on my desk. my gaming time is probably <1% of the total time i use my computer but when i do i want a decent experience

i really want this to be the holy grail screen and for that i'm willing to pay anything but as it sounds it just getting worst. i really thought this is a 75hz native that is good for 100hz easily but now i've found out its only a 60hz native panel that needs to be overclocked to get 75hz and 100hz is just a pipe dream. so besides gsync vs freesync thingy both screens that acer offer are 60hz with a 75hz OC

since this is a 60hz screen, and ignoring the sync technologies there isnt much beyond that that gives an advantage over the other 60hz ultra wides. honestly i was banking solely on the high refresh rate rather then sync technologies and it turns out to be just fluff

been on 60hz for too long and i want to move up the chain


----------



## smushroomed

This has been a wild topic. I'm half wishing the screen doesn't come out for another year just to see what happens in this topic


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> This has been a wild topic. I'm half wishing the screen doesn't come out for another year just to see what happens in this topic


Which screen? The Acer is already out


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> yeh im prepared to pay that, its probably $500 difference in australia where i live. its going to be a screen investment that is hopefully good for another 10 years as my current screens have lasted and still going.
> 
> as far as 75hz goes , no other current 34" 1440p ultra wide advertises that they are capable of it nor heard of anyone bring their screens to that refresh rate. the only screen that i've heard is capable of such is the freesync model and the up coming asus
> 
> price isnt going to put me off, its the features if it lives up to it and carries more weight over a more standard 1440p curved ultra wide. i multi task alot and often over 2 systems hence PIP/PBP modes if i am to use a single screen to replace my current dual monitor setup otherwise i'll need to figure out how im gonna fit extra screens on my desk. my gaming time is probably <1% of the total time i use my computer but when i do i want a decent experience
> 
> i really want this to be the holy grail screen and for that i'm willing to pay anything but as it sounds it just getting worst. i really thought this is a 75hz native that is good for 100hz easily but now i've found out its only a 60hz native panel that needs to be overclocked to get 75hz and 100hz is just a pipe dream. so besides gsync vs freesync thingy both screens that acer offer are 60hz with a 75hz OC
> 
> since this is a 60hz screen, and ignoring the sync technologies there isnt much beyond that that gives an advantage over the other 60hz ultra wides. honestly i was banking solely on the high refresh rate rather then sync technologies and it turns out to be just fluff
> 
> been on 60hz for too long and i want to move up the chain


Are you aware though that most 60 Hz panels overclock to 75 Hz? I'm sure that those 60 Hz 3440x1440 panels overclock to 75 Hz easily.

You might even try overclocking the panel you have now. Just go into the Nvidia control panel and setup a custom resolution for 75 Hz. It takes literally 30 seconds to do.

Also, I think that the X34 will overclock to 100 Hz when G-Sync is enabled. I don't really see it as being pie in the sky?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> This has been a wild topic. I'm half wishing the screen doesn't come out for another year just to see what happens in this topic


In my experience at hardware forums, two topics will always produce 'spirited discussion'. One of those topics is gaming. The other is GPUs (and to a lesser extent, monitors).

You rarely see heated discussion over, say, SSDs, or memory.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Are you aware though that most 60 Hz panels overclock to 75 Hz? I'm sure that those 60 Hz 3440x1440 panels overclock to 75 Hz easily.
> 
> You might even try overclocking the panel you have now. Just go into the Nvidia control panel and setup a custom resolution for 75 Hz. It takes literally 30 seconds to do.
> 
> Also, I think that the X34 will overclock to 100 Hz when G-Sync is enabled. I don't really see it as being pie in the sky?


most modern panels, modern mine is not (its 10 years old). its not even LED backlit. my panels screams out of range often when used via HDMI and im running through a HDMI switch atm


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Actually I heard its half the size of the 980ti. Why I think my next build will be atx or mini.


Yeh i read this too. Hbm2 memory sounds sweet. Still not expecting more than a 15% perf boost vs 980ti. Depends how well amd do.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> It should be up to 100 HZ (between 75 Hz and 100 Hz - it's your choice) when G-Sync is enabled.
> 
> If G-Sync is disabled, you'll be able to go as high as 75 Hz.


That's not correct.

I have an Acer Predator X34 standing right in front of me (got it on Friday), and you can overclock it to 100 Hz regardless of whether G-Sync is enabled or not. It even works in at 100 Hz in desktop mode.


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> That's not correct.
> 
> I have an Acer Predator X34 standing right in front of me (got it on Friday), and you can overclock it to 100 Hz regardless of whether G-Sync is enabled or not. It even works in at 100 Hz in desktop mode.


Ooooh? I wonder if anyone could try this monitor on an amd card and see if 100hz works?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> only if they adopt HBM but AMD has exclusive on that and gen1 HBM sucks with only 4GB vram limitation. as gaming trend goes AAA games are only going to be more console like with its ports and bloated vram requirements no thanks to money milking lazy publishers that keeps rebooted the same crap and recycling the same game engine (just fatter) pushing out high textured shiny turds. doubt 4gb vram is going to be enough. shadow of mordor is a good example of bloated vram requirements that the 6gb on a 980ti is barely enough for. i want 8+GB vram on the safe side.


Shadow of Mordor works at 7K just fine with dual 970 in SLI. Stutters here and there (rarely), but runs fine. Its has absolutely nothing to do with anyone being lazy, but natural progress where we have high resolution textures, many shader effects, high screen resolutions, AA filters etc. Console games have direct access to hardware (along the lines of what Mantle, DX12, Vulkan and Metal do, but even better) and sometimes, graphics-wise it is hard or impossible to port that to PC API (DX11) and keep the performance. Controls and design are a different story, but that is highly influenced by how we play console games and what controllers we use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Yeh i read this too. Hbm2 memory sounds sweet. Still not expecting more than a 15% perf boost vs 980ti. Depends how well amd do.


For what? What should have not more than 15% perf boost? Next generation of both manufacturers should give much more than what current generations did and current generation did huge perf. boost compared to the previous one. FuryX is 50% faster than 290X, 980Ti is 50% faster than 780Ti. And that happened by only optimisation on the same architecture. Next architecture is cut almost in half, from 28nm to 14/16nm, that means it is possible to put almost double the amount of transistors to the same chip size. 1080Ti can and should be at least 50% faster than 980Ti that being with only production resize, let alone boost gained from HBM2 and possible further optimisation of the architecture. Same applies to the next AMD card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Sorry, you are wrong. Legally what you're saying makes no sense and Acer don't have a leg to stand on here. Up to includes 100hz. That's what the English means. There's no 'variance', and the idiom argument won't hold up legally speaking, it really won't. I don't care how many companies use this as a marketing ploy, that's irrelevant... it's simply illegal if they're offering/advertising something that isn't possible. Bottom line, they can't give a 100hz figure if it can't achieve it, or at the very least they'd have to include small print to the effect that it may not be achievable, but even this would be a grey area legally depending how visible it was... currently there is no such small print anyway, and in fact the manual totally contradicts the advertising by saying that if you do what we advertise you may break your monitor. Ridiculous.


----------



## toncij

May I ask why was my post about "up to 100Hz" edited and that part removed? There was absolutely nothing in that post that was insulting or in any way contrary to this topic, topics discussed in this thread?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> May I ask why was my post about "up to 100Hz" edited and that part removed? There was absolutely nothing in that post that was insulting or in any way contrary to this topic, topics discussed in this thread?


Mods want people to stop talking about it.


----------



## Utsu

Hi guys, excuse me if I'm maybe off-topic (honestly I don't think so) but I have some questions about this monitor.

1 : Is this monitor good for me ? I will mostly play triple A games (MGSV, The Witcher III, etc), MMORPG (Blade & Soul), Street Fighter V, Fifa 16... No FPS/RTS at all.

2 : I'm planning to stream, so I will have a second monitor. I wonder if my configuration can handle two monitors with a X34 as main monitor : _Asus GTX 980TI Strix / i7 6700k / Asus Maximus VIII Hero._

3 : If question 2 is not a problem, which second monitor should I use ? I'll only do web browsing and stuff like streaming gestion on that monitor, but I don't know which size and which resolution would fit well next to a X34.

4 : If the X34 isn't for me, did an Acer XB271HU or an Asus PG279Q would be fine ?

Thanks a lot, I'm kinda noob in hardware stuff (espacially monitors) but I read all the pages of this topic and I learned a lot of things







.

PS : I'm not a native english speaker so excuse me if I made some mistakes.


----------



## Raketkirurgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Utsu*
> 
> Hi guys, excuse me if I'm maybe off-topic (honestly I don't think so) but I have some questions about this monitor.
> 
> 1 : Is this monitor good for me ? I will mostly play triple A games (MGSV, The Witcher III, etc), MMORPG (Blade & Soul), Street Fighter V, Fifa 16... No FPS/RTS at all.
> 
> 2 : I'm planning to stream, so I will have a second monitor. I wonder if my configuration can handle two monitors with a X34 as main monitor : _Asus GTX 980TI Strix / i7 6700k / Asus Maximus VIII Hero._
> 
> 3 : If question 2 is not a problem, which second monitor should I use ? I'll only do web browsing and stuff like streaming gestion on that monitor, but I don't know which size and which resolution would fit well next to a X34.
> 
> 4 : If the X34 isn't for me, did an Acer XB271HU or an Asus PG279Q would be fine ?
> 
> Thanks a lot, I'm kinda noob in hardware stuff (espacially monitors) but I read all the pages of this topic and I learned a lot of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> PS : I'm not a native english speaker so excuse me if I made some mistakes.


1 and 4. Unless you play FPS games, high hertz monitors are IMO pointless, you could get a similar 60hz much cheaper. If you want a 3440x1440 take a look at dell u3415w

2. depends on game, settings and what you think is acceptable, but a second monitor for web isn't a problem.

3. this is all personal preference, you have to try stuff to know what you like. We all like different things and have different space available and so on ..


----------



## Utsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raketkirurgen*
> 
> 2. depends on game, settings and what you think is acceptable, but a second monitor for web isn't a problem.


Okay nice to read, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raketkirurgen*
> 
> 3. this is all personal preference, you have to try stuff to know what you like. We all like different things and have different space available and so on ..


True that, just wanted to read some advices or experiences, but yeah I'll probably choose myself anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raketkirurgen*
> 
> 1 and 4. Unless you play FPS games, high hertz monitors are IMO pointless, you could get a similar 60hz much cheaper. If you want a 3440x1440 take a look at dell u3415w


Well, the Dell u3415w is like 200€ cheaper than the X34, isn't Gsync worth the price ?

Thanks !


----------



## ZombieSmash

Still no confirmation whether the X34 skips frames when overclocked? Come on X34 owners, only takes a few minutes of your time to verify.

http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> Still no confirmation whether the X34 skips frames when overclocked? Come on X34 owners, only takes a few minutes of your time to verify.
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping


An owner already posted pics of the UFO test at 100 Hz without frame skipping.


----------



## ZombieSmash

Link? This thread moves too fast.


----------



## ZombieSmash

Found it, but only confirmed at 95hz which is the maximum overclock Jackson22 could achieve. What about someone actually running it at 100hz?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> Found it, but only confirmed at 95hz which is the maximum overclock Jackson22 could achieve. What about someone actually running it at 100hz?


Yeah, that's the one i was talking about. I was under the impression it was 100 Hz. Well, i guess it doesn't skip frames at 95 Hz.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> only if they adopt HBM but AMD has exclusive on that and gen1 HBM sucks with only 4GB vram limitation. as gaming trend goes AAA games are only going to be more console like with its ports and bloated vram requirements no thanks to money milking lazy publishers that keeps rebooted the same crap and recycling the same game engine (just fatter) pushing out high textured shiny turds. doubt 4gb vram is going to be enough. shadow of mordor is a good example of bloated vram requirements that the 6gb on a 980ti is barely enough for. i want 8+GB vram on the safe side.


Pascal is already confirmed to come with HBM2, they have even shown a prototype multiple times. That said HBM is not exclusive to AMD and Samsung is going to produce too HBM memory in 2016. AMD might be the first in line to get it from Hynix but it's not exclusive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Well, let's put it this way.
> 
> The X34 is going to cover your bases with Nvidia hardware. Are you prepared to pay extra for that? Exactly how much extra in North America is anybody's guess - about $250, I suppose.
> 
> If you buy an AMD GPU, then you're basically buying a very expensive IPS 21:9 fixed frequency monitor that will display up to 75 Hz at 3440x1440.


Will you stop spreading false information? Based on your replies you have totally no idea how G-Sync/FreeSync actually work. It is NOT true that the monitor won't go above 75 Hz without G-Sync. The G-sync module itself is the monitor scaler so it is always "active" even if you're not gaming and have the g-sync option specifically enabled.

That said go look at the LTT review of the FreeSync version, Linus was able to overclock his panel to 85 Hz. So there you go, that already proves you wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> That's not correct.
> 
> I have an Acer Predator X34 standing right in front of me (got it on Friday), and you can overclock it to 100 Hz regardless of whether G-Sync is enabled or not. It even works in at 100 Hz in desktop mode.


Ignore him, be's been posting false info all over the last pages and keeps going on about absurd things. I actually wonder why he insists on keeping posting in this thread. I should probably ignore him too but I just can't let other users think he's giving them correct info.

He registered only a few days ago and has only posted all his posts in this thread alone, I really have to wonder why.


----------



## wargrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Ignore him, be's been posting false info all over the last pages and keeps going on about absurd things. I actually wonder why he insists on keeping posting in this thread. I should probably ignore him too but I just can't let other users think he's giving them correct info.
> 
> He registered only a few days ago and has only posted all his posts in this thread alone, I really have to wonder why.


Seems he just makes things up and present them as facts even if guys who actually own the monitor prove him wrong.
Don't know whats the point in this.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Ignore him, be's been posting false info all over the last pages and keeps going on about absurd things. I actually wonder why he insists on keeping posting in this thread. I should probably ignore him too but I just can't let other users think he's giving them correct info.
> 
> He registered only a few days ago and has only posted all his posts in this thread alone, I really have to wonder why.


I don't understand how you can completely twist the meaning of my words the way you do?

I wrote something very simple. Something that everyone here knows to be true. Gsync technology will only work on Nvidia hardware.

The person I was responding to said he might buy an AMD GPU. I simply pointed out the obvious: namely, that if he runs a Gsync panel on non-Nvidia hardware, he's basically running a fixed frequency monitor. Sorry if you can't understand that.

As far as the monitor's frequency is concerned - I have to go by what Acer says, and they have repeatedly stated, over and over, that this monitor will overclock above 75 Hz, all the way up to 100 Hz, if Gsync is enabled. Acer said that. Not me. Do you think I just pulled that out of a hat?

And please don't tell me I don't understand Gsync technology. That is ridiculously condescending. And really quite silly since you seem completely unable of understanding virtually any sentence I write.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> Seems he just makes things up and present them as facts even if guys who actually own the monitor prove him wrong.
> Don't know whats the point in this.


I'm sorry, which post are you referring to? Please be specific?


----------



## DonPablo83

If someone invents an external gsync unit compatible with any monitor... ???????


----------



## jackson22

Hey guys,

sad news. I have made a decision after all the excitement and joy i've had with my X34 in the beginning.
Today i tested the display a bit more and came to the conclusion to RMA it and get my money back.

I just discovered some really bad color banding and i'm not the only one. Take a look at this guys display (german only): http://community.acer.com/t5/Monitore-TV-und-Projektoren/X34-bmiphz-Gsynch-Monitor-zeigt-heftige-banding-Artefakte/m-p/383978




The two pictures that he posted show the color banding problems that i'm also suffering from.

That and the fact that i can't run my X34 at 100hz (only 95hz) lead to my decision.
I think the X34 definitely could have been a great 21:9 display if Acer put some more time into QA. After all 1300€ is a lot of cash and i'm not willing to play beta tester for that amount.

To sum it up again: Those are the reasons why i return it:
- Coil whine when overclocking >= 80hz
- 100hz not possible - only 95hz
- Runs at 60hz by default (for 75hz you need to overclock - this is a contradiction to the current tech specs and marketing)
- Serious color banding

I'll most likely wait the second generation of 21:9 g-sync displays and go with a 27" g-sync or 21:9 without g-sync for now.


----------



## timd78

Sounds like a wise decision Jackson, nothing lost for now while your in an easy return window. That colour banding is really weird and defiantly not on. Its like its not running at full colour depth but im by no means an expert.


----------



## Symaza

After 3 days of using the X34 - no problems here. Great buy!

Here is the screen people asked for:


----------



## toncij

You may also try a replacement since color banding should not happen on IPS. VA is known to be prone to that sometimes, but you could try more testing, maybe on purpose create a gradient in Photoshop and reset settings? 95Hz not being 100Hz is a valid point tho.

What I said earlier is: "up to 100Hz" is the same as if Intel advertised i7-5960X as "up to 4,5 GHz". Most will be able to overclock there. That doesn't change the fact that CPU is a 3,3GHz CPU or that X34 is a 60Hz panel.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> After 3 days of using the X34 - no problems here. Great buy!
> 
> Here is the screen people asked for:


Nice.


----------



## ZombieSmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> After 3 days of using the X34 - no problems here. Great buy!
> 
> Here is the screen people asked for:


You need to take a photo of the screen using the camera settings specified on the blurbuster page. Screenshots don't work.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> You need to take a photo of the screen using the camera settings specified on the blurbuster page. Screenshots don't work.


Was just about to say the same thing, I think it says so at the top of the test page.. screenshots do not work indeed.
Long exposure picture or just a picture from any phone/camera would do for now.

Colour banding looks rlly bad indeed and would have returned it from the 95Hz at the beginning but thats just me.
Im probly still going to take a chance on this and if i have any of those prolems return it instantly.


----------



## Symaza

I got less color banding too, but it does not really matter.. did a screenshot of a 3440x1440 wallpaper. What do u think?


----------



## CallsignVega

You do realize a screenshot has absolutely nothing to do with the monitors displayed image right?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You do realize a screenshot has absolutely nothing to do with the monitors displayed image right?


Just wanted to say that.







Guys: screenshot can only show Windows rendering, but the actual picture can be obtained only by picturing the monitor itself.


----------



## Symaza

I only can take pics with my iphone. This did not make any sense. For my eyes the screen is perfect, on desktop and even in game. Maybe anyone other will do shots.


----------



## Mikey-

Some of you guys seriously need to lighten up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> I only can take pics with my iphone. This did not make any sense. For my eyes the screen is perfect, on desktop and even in game. Maybe anyone other will do shots.


I was just about to post that if you're happy with the monitor, then that's the most important thing. Some people aren't going to be happy that you're happy. They're just not. That's how the world is.


----------



## Raketkirurgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Utsu*
> 
> Well, the Dell u3415w is like 200€ cheaper than the X34, isn't Gsync worth the price ?
> 
> Thanks !


You tell me, depends on your preferences and frame rates of the game..

Not all games support 21:9, if you're getting another monitor and not doing anything else that 21:9 is advantages for?

Why not get a 1440p/4k G-sync 60hz?

I want this because i play fps and would like to avoid dual monitors.. you're not.. should be better options for you out there...

EDIT: something like Acer XB280HK ?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Was just about to say the same thing, I think it says so at the top of the test page.. screenshots do not work indeed.
> Long exposure picture or just a picture from any phone/camera would do for now.
> 
> Colour banding looks rlly bad indeed and would have returned it from the 95Hz at the beginning but thats just me.
> Im probly still going to take a chance on this and if i have any of those prolems return it instantly.


The color banding on Symaza's monitor is bad? Where is this? He's also at 100hz - not 95?

Sorry, I must've missed one of his posts? What are you talking about?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Some people aren't going to be happy that you're happy. They're just not. That's how the world is.


You concluded that from other users wanting to know about the monitor's performance?


----------



## mironicus

Colorbanding problem: Try to increase the color depth in the NVidia driver. This screen should allow you to choose a color depth up to 12 bit. The XR341 Freesync version has also 12 Bit-Support. The color banding might be driver problem.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> You concluded that from other users wanting to know about the monitor's performance?


I get it... you guys want him to test his monitor and cover every single base. It's pretty clear he's happy with his monitor, and doesn't want to do that.


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironicus*
> 
> Colorbanding problem: Try to increase the color depth in the NVidia driver. This screen should allow you to choose a color depth up to 12 bit. The XR341 Freesync version has also 12 Bit-Support. The color banding might be driver problem.


Not possible. 8 bpc is the only thing you can select in the nvidia control panel. There are no other options.


----------



## maukkae

I made a couple of gradient test images and uploaded them to imgur for the owners to test the banding issue. They are uncompressed 3440x1440 png's. It is preferred to use an image viewer program in fullscreen mode to prevent software scaling issues, but I bet the problem will rise even in the browser. My Dell U3415W is absolutely smooth on everyone of them.

http://imgur.com/a/dqgIK


----------



## Symaza

Don´t understand what the problems are? For me (for my eyes) the games, the desktop and so on have to look good... and it looks good. No, it looks great when playing my racing sims. I cannot see any problems in my Windows10. The performance at 100hz is great, no frame skipping and no noise with great colors.

I will not do further tests. I am not a monitor specialist. Maybe the display has some problems with some special tests, but it doesn´t matter for me. I cannot see any problems when using it. All the problems reported here seems not to happen to my screen - wondering









Perhaps i got the best x34 which Acer as manufactured









PS: You saw, it is running @100hz, you saw my videos, screenshot. Now it is your turn.. i am happy with it.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maukkae*
> 
> I made a couple of gradient test images and uploaded them to imgur for the owners to test the banding issue. They are uncompressed 3440x1440 png's. It is preferred to use an image viewer program in fullscreen mode to prevent software scaling issues, but I bet the problem will rise even in the browser. My Dell U3415W is absolutely smooth on everyone of them.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/dqgIK


Alternatively, you can order one of these monitors and spend 12 hours playing through the games in your Steam library - and if you're happy, you're happy, and if you're not, you're not.


----------



## Mawrtin

I think what the people mean is that the problems with frame skipping and banding isn't visible in screenshots- you need to take an actual photo of the screen









edit: but of course as long as the owner of the screen is happy there's no problem - there's just lots of eager people here wanting to know more


----------



## Utsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raketkirurgen*
> 
> Not all games support 21:9


Yes, I know, but Blade & Soul supports 21:9 and playing a MMO in 21:9 is something I would like to try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raketkirurgen*
> 
> Why not get a 1440p/4k G-sync 60hz?


I don't know, that is something I'm asking for : "Is this monitor good for me ? I will mostly play triple A games (MGSV, The Witcher III, etc), MMORPG (Blade & Soul), Street Fighter V, Fifa 16... No FPS/RTS at all."

If I don't "need" the X34, I'll go for the Asus PG279Q or the Acer XB271HU I guess.

TL;DR : is the X34 overkill for me ?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Utsu*
> 
> Yes, I know, but Blade & Soul supports 21:9 and playing a MMO in 21:9 is something I would like to try.
> I don't know, that is something I'm asking for : "Is this monitor good for me ? I will mostly play triple A games (MGSV, The Witcher III, etc), MMORPG (Blade & Soul), Street Fighter V, Fifa 16... No FPS/RTS at all."
> 
> If I don't "need" the X34, I'll go for the Asus PG279Q or the Acer XB271HU I guess.
> 
> TL;DR : is the X34 overkill for me ?


21:9 is an incredible aspect ratio for gaming. G-Sync is a wonder, and at 3440x1440 (nearly 4k) almost a necessity.

If you're a gamer, and you have an Nvidia GPU capable of running a G-Sync monitor, then, yes, of course this monitor is for you.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> I think what the people mean is that the problems with frame skipping and banding isn't visible in screenshots- you need to take an actual photo of the screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: but of course as long as the owner of the screen is happy there's no problem - there's just lots of eager people here wanting to know more


I like the way you talk.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> sad news. I have made a decision after all the excitement and joy i've had with my X34 in the beginning.
> Today i tested the display a bit more and came to the conclusion to RMA it and get my money back.
> 
> I just discovered some really bad color banding and i'm not the only one. Take a look at this guys display (german only): http://community.acer.com/t5/Monitore-TV-und-Projektoren/X34-bmiphz-Gsynch-Monitor-zeigt-heftige-banding-Artefakte/m-p/383978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two pictures that he posted show the color banding problems that i'm also suffering from.
> 
> That and the fact that i can't run my X34 at 100hz (only 95hz) lead to my decision.
> I think the X34 definitely could have been a great 21:9 display if Acer put some more time into QA. After all 1300€ is a lot of cash and i'm not willing to play beta tester for that amount.
> 
> To sum it up again: Those are the reasons why i return it:
> - Coil whine when overclocking >= 80hz
> - 100hz not possible - only 95hz
> - Runs at 60hz by default (for 75hz you need to overclock - this is a contradiction to the current tech specs and marketing)
> - Serious color banding
> 
> I'll most likely wait the second generation of 21:9 g-sync displays and go with a 27" g-sync or 21:9 without g-sync for now.


This is exactally what we were discussing in our posts that were deleted in a facist manner. It was all pertinent. Now that discussion can't be used for returns, proof of mass defect, or lawsuit without another long discussion being drawn out somewhere else.

Not a bright decision from B&B imo.

We count 1\3 monitors being returned. Not a good start.


----------



## funfordcobra

We actually lost a case over a few Facebook posts from our client this last friday so this can be held as evidence in a court of law in our favor if there are mass defects.


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maukkae*
> 
> I made a couple of gradient test images and uploaded them to imgur for the owners to test the banding issue. They are uncompressed 3440x1440 png's. It is preferred to use an image viewer program in fullscreen mode to prevent software scaling issues, but I bet the problem will rise even in the browser. My Dell U3415W is absolutely smooth on everyone of them.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/dqgIK


Thanks a lot. I had a detailed look and in every single one of them there is the color banding issue.

On my other two screens (HP ZR24w and Eizo S2231) everything is butter smooth. On the Predator X34 i can see banding in every one of them (vertical bars).


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Nice.


I don't think you realize how this test works. You can tell just by looking that it's done wrong and if that's a true pic then that monitor is very defective. This is why I brought your testing into question. I'm very positive you don't know how to properly.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> sad news. I have made a decision after all the excitement and joy i've had with my X34 in the beginning.
> Today i tested the display a bit more and came to the conclusion to RMA it and get my money back.
> 
> I just discovered some really bad color banding and i'm not the only one. Take a look at this guys display (german only): http://community.acer.com/t5/Monitore-TV-und-Projektoren/X34-bmiphz-Gsynch-Monitor-zeigt-heftige-banding-Artefakte/m-p/383978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two pictures that he posted show the color banding problems that i'm also suffering from.
> 
> That and the fact that i can't run my X34 at 100hz (only 95hz) lead to my decision.
> I think the X34 definitely could have been a great 21:9 display if Acer put some more time into QA. After all 1300€ is a lot of cash and i'm not willing to play beta tester for that amount.
> 
> To sum it up again: Those are the reasons why i return it:
> - Coil whine when overclocking >= 80hz
> - 100hz not possible - only 95hz
> - Runs at 60hz by default (for 75hz you need to overclock - this is a contradiction to the current tech specs and marketing)
> - Serious color banding
> 
> I'll most likely wait the second generation of 21:9 g-sync displays and go with a 27" g-sync or 21:9 without g-sync for now.


Thanks for posting this Jackson.







I'm going to order a Philips 40" 4K to try out.


----------



## skypine27

utsu:

I have a 34" 21:9 3440 x 1440, the curved LG 34uc97-P. It uses the exact same panel as this new Acer X34 (except it's 60hz and will NOT over clock even to 61hz as has been wrongly mentioned in this thread several times). It's a GREAT monitor for all games except competitive online FPS.

I love it and look forward to getting This Acer for the extra 40hz plus g-sync. Keep in mind you need serious graphics hardware to play at 3440 x 1440 in AAA titles. 3440 x 1440 requires approx 70% of the processing power that full 4K does, and that's huge. I have 2 x Titan Xs In SLI.

As long as you have high end graphics cards you will love 3440 x 1440


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> utsu:
> 
> I have a 34" 21:9 3440 x 1440, the curved LG 34uc97-P. It uses the exact same panel as this new Acer X34 (except it's 60hz and will NOT over clock even to 61hz as has been wrongly mentioned in this thread several times). It's a GREAT monitor for all games except competitive online FPS.


Could please have a quick look at http://imgur.com/a/dqgIK and check if you experience color banding (vertical bars)?
Just wondering as it's the same panel.


----------



## Utsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> utsu:
> 
> I have a 34" 21:9 3440 x 1440, the curved LG 34uc97-P. It uses the exact same panel as this new Acer X34 (except it's 60hz and will NOT over clock even to 61hz as has been wrongly mentioned in this thread several times). It's a GREAT monitor for all games except competitive online FPS.
> 
> I love it and look forward to getting This Acer for the extra 40hz plus g-sync. Keep in mind you need serious graphics hardware to play at 3440 x 1440 in AAA titles. 3440 x 1440 requires approx 70% of the processing power that full 4K does, and that's huge. I have 2 x Titan Xs In SLI.
> 
> As long as you have high end graphics cards you will love 3440 x 1440


Hi, and thanks for your answer!

I have an Asus GTX 980TI Strix, so I think it should be fine, am I right? I will run two monitors during streaming sessions (X34 if I buy it + another screen), is it too much for my GPU ?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Could please have a quick look at http://imgur.com/a/dqgIK and check if you experience color banding (vertical bars)?
> Just wondering as it's the same panel.


I can tell you the flat models have 0 color banding.


----------



## maukkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> On my other two screens (HP ZR24w and Eizo S2231) everything is butter smooth. On the Predator X34 i can see banding in every one of them (vertical bars).


That's too bad. I have the X34 on preorder as well and hope these are just isolated issues. The Dell U3415W is great but for gaming gsync would be awesome.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Could please have a quick look at http://imgur.com/a/dqgIK and check if you experience color banding (vertical bars)?
> Just wondering as it's the same panel.


I don't get home to Hong Kong until the 19th but will do it then if you remind me via PM

But in all games and all windows desktop backgrounds, everything has looked great. So I can't imagine that link will produce different results but I will check when I get home.


----------



## VeerK

Hmm, I'm probably going to hold off and pass on both this and the Asus one coming out. Reports of QA issues and Asus idiotic decision not to make theirs VESA compatible means I'll wait for a a second gen version with a newer panel than the LG.

Hopefully by the time Pascal drops, and I'll redo my rig, we get true 4K 21:9 G sync with DP1.3. I'll stick with 34UC97 and maybe pick up the XB270HU for fps games for now.


----------



## funfordcobra

If this monitor isn't perfect, its a pass.
no 100hz = return
BLB = return
dead pix =return
coil whine = return
color banding = return

It better be flawless for 1300 USD. Otherwise I'll keep my LG flat 3340x1440 because other than not going over 60hz and no gsync, Its a better monitor for me as far as I can tell though these past few posters that own one.

The only one that I could possible live with is if the monitor only did 95 HZ and then I would be VERY torn and it would have to have NONE of these other issues.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> If this monitor isn't perfect, its a pass.
> no 100hz = return
> BLB = return
> dead pix =return
> coil whine = return
> color banding = return
> 
> It better be flawless for 1300 USD. Otherwise I'll keep my LG flat 3340x1440 because other than not going over 60hz and no gsync, Its a better monitor for me as far as I can tell though these past few posters that own one.
> 
> The only one that I could possible live with is if the monitor only did 95 HZ and then I would be VERY torn and it would have to have NONE of these other issues.


I don't see it worth while for you to upgrade IF YOU ARE CONTENT with your current monitor. I would wait for the 2nd generation of these monitors (would be cheaper and better, hopefully) or see how 4K monitors advance in 12-24 months.


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm honestly thinking that as well. I was just looking for overwhelming good feedback and now that there has been a few released, I'm doubtful.
I'm just hoping its a bad apple BUT more tests by owners will tell.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I'm honestly thinking that as well. I was just looking for overwhelming good feedback and now that there has been a few released, I'm doubtful.
> I'm just hoping its a bad apple BUT more tests by owners will tell.


There's nothing wrong with waiting it out, especially if you're already rocking 3440x1440. Look how far we've come in one year, from flat to curved to curved with variable refresh. I'm excited to see what hits in the next 8-10 months, and by then we'll have a better grasp of the market too.

I just hope that this monitor lives up to what people were expecting it to be.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> This is exactally what we were discussing in our posts that were deleted in a facist manner. It was all pertinent. Now that discussion can't be used for returns, proof of mass defect, or lawsuit without another long discussion being drawn out somewhere else.
> 
> Not a bright decision from B&B imo.
> 
> We count 1\3 monitors being returned. Not a good start.


I also returned my X34 back to Alternate and want my money back because there were too much issues: Colour Banding, coil whine, IPS bleed and the overclocking risk.. no, not acceptable for 1300 euro.


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> I also returned my X34 back to Alternate and want my money back because there were too much issues: Colour Banding, coil whine, IPS bleed and the overclocking risk.. no, not acceptable for 1300 euro.


Welcome to the club. It's really sad to hear. I have been waiting for months for a 21:9 g-sync display and now being back to my old HP 24" feels like 1990.

I don't want to come up with a conspiracy theory... but hasn't anyone of you asked yourself why the X34 is ONLY available at a single german store and has been delayed globally?
Maybe we're supposed to be the guinea pigs.


----------



## funfordcobra

Darn man.. That sucks. Bleh 2/4 returned now? Or is that 2/3? =(


----------



## funfordcobra

mistake.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> but hasn't anyone of you asked yourself why the X34 is ONLY available at a single german store and has been delayed globally?
> Maybe we're supposed to be the guinea pigs.


Thats a good point and I HAVE been wondering why only 1 place seems to have them....


----------



## BethorMorgan

Jackson...

I'm sorry for your experience but that is exactly the sum of the reasons I've been waiting before clicking "BUY":

1) early production batches 99.9% of the times are not _perfect.
_The process needs to be tuned and you can't do that with 10 or 200 panels. You need 5000+

2) wait for the early adopters worldwide to test and express feeling and pictures...so thanks to you

3) consider that only a fraction of the buyers will read this thread and even a smaller one will post about it

4) finally "happy" owners are very less prone to write in a forum that "unlucky owners" - so the % globally can't be what we see from these posts (50% current)

Let's hope more owners post here their experiences

regards


----------



## Mikey-

It is strange that only one merchant in the entire planet is selling this monitor, when it seems that widespread availability won't happen till November. I've never seen that before?


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> Jackson...
> 
> I'm sorry for your experience but that is exactly the sum of the reasons I've been waiting before clicking "BUY":
> 
> 1) early production batches 99.9% of the times are not _perfect.
> _The process needs to be tuned and you can't do that with 10 or 200 panels. You need 5000+
> 
> 2) wait for the early adopters worldwide to test and express feeling and pictures...so thanks to you
> 
> 3) consider that only a fraction of the buyers will read this thread and even a smaller one will post about it
> 
> 4) finally "happy" owners are very less prone to write in a forum that "unlucky owners" - so the % globally can't be what we see from these posts (50% current)
> 
> Let's hope more owners post here their experiences
> 
> regards


I like the way you talk.

Especially about the early adopter part.

I really dislike it when people come into a thread like this and boast about 'not purchasing something' because they knew there would be problems.

There will always be problems of some kind at launch. Early adopters are gold. These are the people willing to put down their money and help iron out niggling problems so that others, coming later, can have a smoother ride. Companies need to bend over backwards to help early adopters either fix their problems or get their money back.

I really dislike it when a person at a forum doesn't respect an early adopter, and even makes fun of him. Hopefully we won't see anyone like that in this thread.


----------



## Mikey-

We should keep a list. Who's decided to return the monitor? And who's decided to keep it? It's a little confusing at this point.


----------



## wargrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Darn man.. That sucks. Bleh 2/4 returned now? Or is that 2/3? =(


I've sent mine back because of coil whine. So its at least 3/x...


----------



## Kanivakil

What country are these monitors manufactured in? Tijuana, Mexico?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> 21:9 is an incredible aspect ratio for gaming. G-Sync is a wonder, and at 3440x1440 (nearly 4k) almost a necessity.
> 
> If you're a gamer, and you have an Nvidia GPU capable of running a G-Sync monitor, then, yes, of course this monitor is for you.


3440x1440 is NOT nearly 4k, where did you even find this info? 21:9 1440p is almost ~5m pixel while UHD and real 4k are above 8m pixel if you look at the raw count. That's about 66% more pixel for a graphic card to drive with a UHD resolution alone.

3440 * 1440 = 4953600 pixel (WQHD)
3820 * 2160 = 8251200 pixel (UHD)
4096 * 2160 = 8847360 pixel (Real 4k)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I dislike it when a member has freshly joined, has only posted in one thread, and tells everyone else how they are wrong and liars.


----------



## Mawrtin

Quick question. Are these issues present in the xr341ck as well? I mean ofc it won't have the 100hz issue but the banding and cool whine? Or does it seem this panel in this monitor is just being pushed too hard?


----------



## x3sphere

Banding issue and coil whine would be dealbreakers for me. If these are not isolated cases I will be passing up this monitor and just stick with my UM95...


----------



## F4ze0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> It is strange that only one merchant in the entire planet is selling this monitor, when it seems that widespread availability won't happen till November. I've never seen that before?


That merchant could have exclusive rights to ship before other retailers.

I think Newegg had this advantage for 2 weeks on the BenQ 144Hz Ultrawide.


----------



## stilllogicz

I just purchased a bigger desk to accommodate this monitor and I'm very sad to hear the reports so far. I actually returned the freesync version due to lots of BLB but overall I loved the size and feel of it. After spending the last few weeks with my XB270HU I've grown very fond of G-Sync and don't think I could get another monitor without it. Why can't this be an easy decision


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> 3440x1440 is NOT nearly 4k, where did you even find this info? 21:9 1440p is almost ~5m pixel while UHD and real 4k are above 8m pixel if you look at the raw count. That's about 66% more pixel for a graphic card to drive with a UHD resolution alone.
> 
> 3440 * 1440 = 4953600 pixel (WQHD)
> 
> 3820 * 2160 = 8251200 pixel (UHD)
> 
> 4096 * 2160 = 8847360 pixel (Real 4k)


3x Asus swift is nearly 4k







Just a bit more


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stilllogicz*
> 
> I just purchased a bigger desk to accommodate this monitor and I'm very sad to hear the reports so far. I actually returned the freesync version due to lots of BLB but overall I loved the size and feel of it. After spending the last few weeks with my XB270HU I've grown very fond of G-Sync and don't think I could get another monitor without it. Why can't this be an easy decision


You sound like a whiner.


----------



## eucalyptus

Have no idea about the half you guys are talking about. Banding, what?

Is there some way to test the monitor when you get it to make sure everything is fine? I am not that great with screens either, coming from a 15.6" laptop with 60hz IPS screen.


----------



## Clad120

Is colour banding a sign of defective product, or more like a "deal with it" kind of problem ?


----------



## jackson22

And as it turns out there is another victim that's suffering from color banding issues in a german board:

Check the user report by DexterGO:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-monitore/395640-acer-predator-x34-gekruemmter-g-sync-monitor-im-juli-fuer-1-400-euro-post7697276.html




And on the next page of the thread (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-monitore/395640-acer-predator-x34-gekruemmter-g-sync-monitor-im-juli-fuer-1-400-euro-post7697621.html) there is a statement by the usser "Ikarius". He says that he's also suffering from this and returned his display.

So now we have two more users that returned the X34.


----------



## Kanivakil

Perhaps someone can give a link for average users how to test their (expensive) monitor for flaws; like how the people on Overclock do; they can see every piece of dust, a dead pixel, some bleeding on the edge and "banding." Whatever that is.

It appears to look like severe bleeding on the entire half of the monitor?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> What I said earlier is: "up to 100Hz" is the same as if Intel advertised i7-5960X as "up to 4,5 GHz". Most will be able to overclock there. That doesn't change the fact that CPU is a 3,3GHz CPU or that X34 is a 60Hz panel.


It so ISN'T the same thing, not at all. For a CPU it would be entirely dependent on your cooling set-up, and the manufacturer could easily argue that on a super cooled WC loop, any CPU would achieve that advertised 'up to' figure... and it's all but certain 99.9% of their CPU's would. Totally different scenario for the X34... if it's crapping out at 95Hz, then no way never is it going beyond that no matter what you do, how many graphics cards you connect it to, what cables you use or what temperature the room you're using it in is. It ain't going to work, so there is no arguing or means of challenging this as there would easily be in the case of a CPU. Open and shut return. No one seems to understand this distinction... a monitor is simply NOT comparable to a CPU, hard drive or ISP speed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> This is exactally what we were discussing in our posts that were deleted in a facist manner. It was all pertinent. Now that discussion can't be used for returns, proof of mass defect, or lawsuit without another long discussion being drawn out somewhere else.
> 
> Not a bright decision from B&B imo.


100% agree... don't understand the aggressive censorship tactics here. This is all relevant stuff, and it's hardly abusive or trolling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with waiting it out, especially if you're already rocking 3440x1440. Look how far we've come in one year, from flat to curved to curved with variable refresh. I'm excited to see what hits in the next 8-10 months, and by then we'll have a better grasp of the market too.


How far have we come? LOL! It's the SAME PANEL they were using a year ago, you do realise that right? We've hardly gone anywhere. And we won't until DP 1.3 comes along and the next gen of monitors appear. Goodness knows when that will be, but a good 1-2 years I suspect, if we're lucky.


----------



## eucalyptus

I'd also wonder what happens with all the monitors that goes in return, are they just being placed on the shell waiting for next customer or do they really fly back to Acer for investigation?

It would sucks if a bad display in return just goes to next customer, then it would never end...


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> Is colour banding a sign of defective product, or more like a "deal with it" kind of problem ?


Banding doesn't mean defective, no. But it's odd in this case as the original LG panel is 8bit + FRC and should not display the banding shown in some of these photos.

I wonder if the bit depth was reduced to achieve higher refresh rate.


----------



## funfordcobra

Banding is very noticeable even more so than BLB. Banding is basically lines in a color shift that shouldn't be there. Google banding test. If you see any lines besides complete color shift that is smooth, you have a banding issue on whatever monitor you are using. The color shift should be uniform.

It is a defect from a rushed product. Acer allows RMA for banding but the chances you will get one back with the same issue is very high unfortunately.
http://www.tested.com/tech/584-how-to-spot-5-common-defects-in-your-lcd-warning-cannot-unsee/

Also banding makes this monitor useless for in-depth photo and video editing unlike the current 3340x1440 I have. This is why I was hoping for flat panel 100hz. I knew the curved would bring problems.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I'd also wonder what happens with all the monitors that goes in return, are they just being placed on the shell waiting for next customer or do they really fly back to Acer for investigation?
> 
> It would sucks if a bad display in return just goes to next customer, then it would never end...


Unfortunately that is what happened in some instances with the XB270HU... I read cases of people receiving monitors as supposedly 'new' replacements with opened boxes and faults worse than the ones they'd returned. Whether this happened by accident or not is anyone's guess, as they should obviously be sent back for repair if there's an obvious fault. It's probably more likely with the panels that have iffy glow/BLB issues that get passed off as being 'acceptable' and then sent back out again.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It so ISN'T the same thing, not at all. For a CPU it would be entirely dependent on your cooling set-up, and the manufacturer could easily argue that on a super cooled WC loop, any CPU would achieve that advertised 'up to' figure... and it's all but certain 99.9% of their CPU's would. Totally different scenario for the X34... if it's crapping out at 95Hz, then no way never is it going beyond that no matter what you do, how many graphics cards you connect it to, what cables you use or what temperature the room you're using it in is. It ain't going to work, so there is no arguing or means of challenging this as there would easily be in the case of a CPU. Open and shut return. No one seems to understand this distinction... a monitor is simply NOT comparable to a CPU, hard drive or ISP speed.


I think semantics is important here: X34 "up to 100Hz" would be pretty much the same as 5960X "up to 4GHz". Even with air cooling, every single CPU will survive 4Ghz, almost guaranteed unless you really get a bad one. "Up to 100mbps" is same wording and insignificantly different. Aside from the fact that CPUs are never advertised that way (it would outrage the market).

IMHO, it should outrage the market here too. You simply can't advertise a monitor as "up to 100Hz". That is a joke.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Banding doesn't mean defective, no. But it's odd in this case as the original LG panel is 8bit + FRC and should not display the banding shown in some of these photos.
> 
> I wonder if the bit depth was reduced to achieve higher refresh rate.


I was under impression LG panel was 10-bit.? 8-bit and FRC can get to 100% sRGB? Nice. Never noticed any banding and should not even.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I think semantics is important here: X34 "up to 100Hz" would be pretty much the same as 5960X "up to 4GHz". Even with air cooling, every single CPU will survive 4Ghz, almost guaranteed unless you really get a bad one. "Up to 100mbps" is same wording and insignificantly different. Aside from the fact that CPUs are never advertised that way (it would outrage the market).
> 
> IMHO, it should outrage the market here too. You simply can't advertise a monitor as "up to 100Hz". That is a joke.


The point is if I had a CPU that wasn't achieving the advertised 'up to' speed, anyone could say "well if you had XYZ set-up and did this and that, and tweaked this variable and knew what the hell you were doing then you could easily achieve it". It would be impossible to argue that... how could you prove them wrong? There are so many variables when it comes to a CPU. And as we both seem to agree, the 'up to' speeds on pretty much any CPU would be achievable on air anyway, nevermind water!

'Up to' 100Hz on a monitor is absurd if it only does 80hz before buzzing or flickering. Seriously, how is that OK or acceptable on any level? Yet people saying this whole 'up to' marketing thing is fine are basically giving the thumbs up to just that possibility!

But hey, that's all made irrelevant if you have banding... not good that. What causes this does anyone know, and why would some panels have it and others not?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I'd also wonder what happens with all the monitors that goes in return, are they just being placed on the shell waiting for next customer or do they really fly back to Acer for investigation?
> 
> It would sucks if a bad display in return just goes to next customer, then it would never end...


They usually sell them as refurbished after repairing. It isn't like they have lost a whole lot of money because the company had already calculated the cost of return, repairs and everything else that is included in the $1,299 USD.

Essentially, consumer's behavior affect the cost of the monitor.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It so ISN'T the same thing, not at all. For a CPU it would be entirely dependent on your cooling set-up, and the manufacturer could easily argue that on a super cooled WC loop, any CPU would achieve that advertised 'up to' figure... and it's all but certain 99.9% of their CPU's would. Totally different scenario for the X34... if it's crapping out at 95Hz, then no way never is it going beyond that no matter what you do, how many graphics cards you connect it to, what cables you use or what temperature the room you're using it in is. It ain't going to work, so there is no arguing or means of challenging this as there would easily be in the case of a CPU. Open and shut return. No one seems to understand this distinction... a monitor is simply NOT comparable to a CPU, hard drive or ISP speed.
> 100% agree... don't understand the aggressive censorship tactics here. This is all relevant stuff, and it's hardly abusive or trolling.
> How far have we come? LOL! It's the SAME PANEL they were using a year ago, you do realise that right? We've hardly gone anywhere. And we won't until DP 1.3 comes along and the next gen of monitors appear. Goodness knows when that will be, but a good 1-2 years I suspect, if we're lucky.


Umm okay? I literally said all the points you made already in another post earlier. I don't need you to regurgitate what I already said back to me.


----------



## funfordcobra

I think it's pertinent since monitors are going back about 75% now. Although it's like arguing with a brick wall. Brick walls are pretty ignorant.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Hey, do you both want the vampire to come back and suck all your words away. Vamp moderator said not to talk about "up to" legalities. Said we should talk about the monitor, like you know, how it sucks and has too many flaws.


Lol, yeah... well, it's not looking too good I must say, but early days I suppose. Needs to be far more of these things out in the wild before judgement can be made. I always feared Acer would screw this up though.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Lol, yeah... well, it's not looking too good I must say, but early days I suppose. Needs to be far more of these things out in the wild before judgement can be made. I always feared Acer would screw this up though.


Im just hoping its a bad batch from that shop in germany. (if thats even possible?)

Going to try 1 out, if i get any issues going to return it and ask money back and wait for a decent one from any other brand when they come out next year.


----------



## BethorMorgan

the fact that ALTERNATE.de was the first and only shop to stock it (about 1 month earlier than others)
AND
all the flawed one seems to come from the same area,
IS imho
a clue that a first batch was somehow flawed and delivered to that shop

it's quite a big one, so it may be that there's a commercial agreement behind it (poor shop...







)

I'd like to hear more from far east and usa-canada (or land down under)

thanks


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> Is colour banding a sign of defective product, or more like a "deal with it" kind of problem ?


It's a defect. I don't recall other curved 34" monitors having this problem despite using the same panel.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> It's a defect. I don't recall other curved 34" monitors having this problem despite using the same panel.


Yes, none of the other ultrawides have banding issues. Acer may have forced a lower bit depth to ease up on the bandwidth requirements 3440x1440 @ 100 Hz brings. I hope that is not the case.

To anyone with the monitor:

Have you tried going back to 60 Hz to see the banding persists? Maybe try disabling GSync also (not sure if you can).


----------



## funfordcobra

This video states "over clock to 100hz." Whether up to is anywhere in the paperwork does not matter. This video is by acer and on their channel.

If your monitor does not hit 100hz via overclock its a bad unit. "Up to" isn't a valid point anymore. This video is evidence of that. Any retailer has to recognize that.
https://youtu.be/K9kmyfHNHT4


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> This video states "over clock to 100hz." Whether up to is anywhere in the paperwork does not matter. This video is by acer and on their channel.
> 
> If your monitor does not hit 100hz via overclock its a bad unit. "Up to" isn't a valid point anymore. This video is evidence of that. Any retailer has to recognize that.
> https://youtu.be/K9kmyfHNHT4


Yeah I'd pointed that out before but someone said it doesn't matter if they say 'up to' elsewhere... which is all six flavours of ridiculous when you think about it. Basically a green flag for any product to make all kinds of claims, as long as they hide 'up to' somewhere else in their literature. OK.


----------



## funfordcobra

Lol well you're right they are wrong in just about any country. Once you can find "to" as to "up to" then "up to" is completley irrelevant. Especially since its posted by acer and on their channel. It's irrefutable.


----------



## funfordcobra

By the way newegg is having a sale on xb270hu. 599 and might be a great alternative or 3 of them for surround.


----------



## Mikey-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> 3440x1440 is NOT nearly 4k, where did you even find this info? 21:9 1440p is almost ~5m pixel while UHD and real 4k are above 8m pixel if you look at the raw count. That's about 66% more pixel for a graphic card to drive with a UHD resolution alone.
> 
> 3440 * 1440 = 4953600 pixel (WQHD)
> 
> 3820 * 2160 = 8251200 pixel (UHD)
> 
> 4096 * 2160 = 8847360 pixel (Real 4k)


Sigh.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/4K_resolution

This is the standard definition of 4K: "4K resolution, also called 4K, refers to a display device or content having horizontal resolution on the order of 4,000 pixels."

There's a reason 4K was called 4K. The K stands for a thousand. 4k = 4 thousand.

I know all about 4096x2160. Thanks for posting that.

Seriously, dude. At this point, you're skimming through my posts, searching for anything you can jump on. Please just put me on your ignore list. It's clear to me that anything I write is going to set you off. I could write 'one plus one equals two' and you'd find a way to have a bash at me.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Hmm, I'm probably going to hold off and pass on both this and the Asus one coming out. Reports of QA issues and Asus idiotic decision not to make theirs VESA compatible means I'll wait for a a second gen version with a newer panel than the LG.
> 
> Hopefully by the time Pascal drops, and I'll redo my rig, we get true 4K 21:9 G sync with DP1.3. I'll stick with 34UC97 and maybe pick up the XB270HU for fps games for now.


The ASUS version can use a VESA mount for it.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Thread cleaned again. Knock off the attacks on each other, if you cannot have a civil discussion then say nothing.

I have also moved it as it is no longer news, please feel free to continue to discuss the monitor.


----------



## Baasha

jeebus.. this thread devolved quickly









If the ASUS model is going to be released anywhere like the RoG Swift was released, I think we won't see that panel on the market until next summer.

I want to see this Acer panel reviewed by some people in the US - wonder if the QC is any different(?).


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> jeebus.. this thread devolved quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the ASUS model is going to be released anywhere like the RoG Swift was released, I think we won't see that panel on the market until next summer.
> 
> I want to see this Acer panel reviewed by some people in the US - wonder if the QC is any different(?).


Well I will keep saying, the ASUS PG279Q never had a release date, the ASUS PG348Q actually has a release date


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> If the ASUS model is going to be released anywhere like the RoG Swift was released, I think we won't see that panel on the market until next summer.
> 
> I want to see this Acer panel reviewed by some people in the US - wonder if the QC is any different(?).


No idea when the Asus will be released, but it's certainly not going to be this year. Besides, if these are problems inherent to the panel itself, as appears to be the case, and not production issues like bleed, dirt under the screen, dead/stuck pixels etc. then I would not expect any better from the Asus model. It is too early to say that the X34 is a lame duck though... we just haven't seen enough reports to make that judgement, and it seems only ONE retailer worldwide (in Germany) has stock, so we'll just have to see how it unfolds over the coming weeks/months.


----------



## Fraguh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I want to see this Acer panel reviewed by some people in the US - wonder if the QC is any different(?).


I agree. Somebody pointed out earlier that it was odd that only one retailer was selling this monitor. Of course there are many ways of interpreting that, but I'm gonna be optimistic and hope that it was delayed in the US for better QC. Plus I spent three hours picking out wallpapers that I don't want to go to waste.

Baasha did you play Halo 3/Reach by any chance?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> No idea when the Asus will be released, but it's certainly not going to be this year. Besides, if these are problems inherent to the panel itself, as appears to be the case, and not production issues like bleed, dirt under the screen, dead/stuck pixels etc. then I would not expect any better from the Asus model. It is too early to say that the X34 is a lame duck though... we just haven't seen enough reports to make that judgement, and it seems only ONE retailer worldwide (in Germany) has stock, so we'll just have to see how it unfolds over the coming weeks/months.


The PG279Q is October and the PG348Q is early January 2016


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> ...the PG348Q is early January 2016


Can you give us the link to this information?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Can you give us the link to this information?


There you go

The video link, read the comment I made on it, it is in German, so use subtitles for it

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/447431-asus-pg348q-is-this-the-release-date/

Also the Tweet from ASUS

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/447356-pg279q-to-be-released-mid-october-and-pg348q-early-next-year/


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> There you go
> 
> The video link, read the comment I made on it, it is in German, so use subtitles for it
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/447431-asus-pg348q-is-this-the-release-date/
> 
> Also the Tweet from ASUS
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/447356-pg279q-to-be-released-mid-october-and-pg348q-early-next-year/


Hopefully they will update their offical Asus PCDIY forum because nothing of that sort is reflected there: http://pcdiy.asus.com/2015/06/asus-34-ultrawide-qhd-ips-219-curved-g-sync-monitor/

JJ has responded that there is no release date, not even an approximate and that the monitor is still under design.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Hopefully they will update their offical Asus PCDIY forum because nothing of that sort is reflected there: http://pcdiy.asus.com/2015/06/asus-34-ultrawide-qhd-ips-219-curved-g-sync-monitor/
> 
> JJ has responded that there is no release date, not even an approximate and that the monitor is still under design.


JJ is only in the community team at ASUS, not the designer who said the date in the video


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> JJ is only in the community team at ASUS, not the designer who said the date in the video


Well, then that might be good news for me because I wouldn't mind waiting till January for the Asus version. For some reason, winter goes by fast for me. That will be a plus too since we'll know how the X34 really turns out to be.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> JJ is only in the community team at ASUS, not the designer who said the date in the video


Paralectic, one of the forum members, interpreted what he said as Q1 not early January and I would prefer Asus since that's the brand I have been using. It would even be a huge plus if the native refresh is higher than the X34.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> The video link, read the comment I made on it, it is in German, so use subtitles for it
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/447431-asus-pg348q-is-this-the-release-date/


Can someone who speaks German confirm if the guy says "up to" 100Hz in the video?


----------



## Jermone123

I just think we all need to chill, relax and be patient. It is SO early in the release of this thing. The free sync version had a relatively smooth release which is a good sign. Lets just chill and see what happens here. In a few weeks hopefully this monitor is much more wide spread and we have some official reviews to go by to get the true story of what's going on here. In the mean time there just isn't much we can do.









has anyone posted this yet?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Can someone who speaks German confirm if the guy says "up to" 100Hz in the video?


It has "fast speeds of 100hz" on the information panel, go to 1.46, it says on the board

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEE8GgkMSNM


----------



## Metros

Here you go, this is the English version of it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUqCAC0Tum0


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Here you go, this is the English version of it
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUqCAC0Tum0


Whatever he said, prepare to wait an additional 4-7 months! Early January or Q1, I don't know. I might not mind waiting at all. Seems like waiting makes me more good at it


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Whatever he said, prepare to wait an additional 4-7 months! Early January or Q1, I don't know.


Well we got the ACER X34 coming out in November, so it might only be a 2 or 4 month wait


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well we got the ACER X34 coming out in November, so it might only be a 2 or 4 month wait


Sorry, but it doesn't exempt you from all the previous wait time. I've waited for the X34 since April and others since January.

I first heard of the Asus maybe 2 months back but after I heard that it won't be released until mid 2016 I said forget that. *Your wait time starts from the time you've decided to purchase the monitor!*


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Sorry, but it doesn't exempt you from all the previous wait time. I've waited for the X34 since April and other since January.
> 
> I first heard of the X34 maybe 2 months back but after I heard that it won't be released until mid 2016 I said forget that. *Your wait time starts from the time you've heard of the monitor.* and *have decided to purchase the monitor!*
> 
> If you heard of the monitor but did not decide to purchase it, then granted, you didn't wait all that time.


I heard of this monitor a while ago, I pre ordered it in early July, I think I will wait for the ASUS version, as this ACER only comes with a two year warranty and lots of problems at the moment.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I heard of this monitor a while ago, I pre ordered it in early July, I think I will wait for the ASUS version, as this ACER only comes with a two year warranty and lots of problems at the moment.


I corrected what I said, our wait time begins from the time we've decided we're gonna purchase the monitor, not from the first time we've heard of it.


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*


Just to quote this to a new page. I have a question, this is off monitor footage and from skipping through it looks fine to me. Would be expect to see anything like colour banding from this? Or is it not really possible here?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I corrected what I said, our wait time begins from the time we've decided we're gonna purchase the monitor, not from the first time we've heard of it.


Yeah I know, I pre ordered it in early July, it was not up for pre order that much earlier, I think I will cancel it now and wait for the ASUS version. I would rather wait for a better quality monitor.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well we got the ACER X34 coming out in November, so it might only be a 2 or 4 month wait


I thought the X34 was coming out early October???


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Yeah I know, I pre ordered it in early July, it was not up for pre order that much earlier, I think I will cancel it now and wait for the ASUS version. I would rather wait for a better quality monitor.


And I do not mean from the time you pre-ordered it. Wait time starts from the time you said I like this monitor and I am going to get it.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I thought the X34 was coming out early October???


He's not American like US. He somewhere out in Europe. Wait. I'm assuming you are American. I take that back. The monitor is supposedly released in the US in early October.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> He's not American like US. He somewhere out in Europe. Wait. I'm assuming you are American. I take that back. The monitor is supposedly released in the US in early October.


Phew... good, got scared there. I am with you. I am sick of waiting. Enough waiting... I am getting this thing in October. No way I am waiting for the Asus. I even opened up a chase CC for this thing lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Just to quote this to a new page. I have a question, this is off monitor footage and from skipping through it looks fine to me. Would be expect to see anything like colour banding from this? Or is it not really possible here?


Right? Looks good to me


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Phew... good, got scared there. I am with you. I am sick of waiting. Enough waiting... I am getting this thing in October. No way I am waiting for the Asus. I even opened up a chase CC for this thing lol
> Right? Looks good to me


I lost a little faith reading the user reviews but yeah I'm still waiting for the X34.


----------



## x3sphere

Too much compression going on in that Youtube video to really notice any banding.


----------



## Qcbuild

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFG1GffufUw


----------



## TonytotheB

OMG I just came... shame he only plays a racing game


----------



## Kanivakil

Acer U.S. responded to me:

Acer
Acer 9:51pm Sep 13
Hi Kanivakil,

Sorry. There is no pre-order for the Predator X34. The monitor will be available in mid-October. We will have an announcement when the product is available with our retail partner and Acer Store. I will send message you as soon as the product is available to purchase.

Thanks,
Acer

**The exact date of release isn't set in stone. It went from early October to mid October. Well, at least we hope it will be in October.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> There you go
> 
> The video link, read the comment I made on it, it is in German, so use subtitles for it
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/447431-asus-pg348q-is-this-the-release-date/
> 
> Also the Tweet from ASUS
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/447356-pg279q-to-be-released-mid-october-and-pg348q-early-next-year/


I will be waiting until January, probably Feb/March here in Oz. I'm no fanboy, but I have never had any issue with ROG products. Acer seems to have botched their release.


----------



## BethorMorgan

while waiting for more details about this X34, I've made a few test on my monitor about Color Banding
(NOTE: my monitor is a TN 24" 5-6 years old...)

1) if you can see color banding with your eyes on a flat white screen...then ok, there's nothing to argue, color banding is there

2) but if you need photo cameras to make color banding appear...than maybe it isn't there

why that ?
because the camera sensors reacts to the refresh of the monitor pixels.

Some combinations of shoot time / refresh will give you a nice almost perfect white
Other shooting time/refresh combo will show heavy banding or whirpools in yellow, green, blue

My 2 cents conclusion is : only an high quality VIDEO (with very little compression) can show real banding. Pictures are less able to show it depending on the shooting time/ sensor sensibility and screen refresh.

Maybe I'm totally wrong here...If so pls provide techincal data / links to support that

Thanks


----------



## maukkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> 2) but if you need photo cameras to make color banding appear...than maybe it isn't there
> 
> why that ?
> because the camera sensors reacts to the refresh of the monitor pixels.
> 
> Some combinations of shoot time / refresh will give you a nice almost perfect white


It is more likely that the banding (or uneven colors) visible in still pictures taken with a camera is because of pwm backlight, not the pixel response. At least in static test images. But you are right, you should really trust your eyes when evaluating banding.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> 1) if you can see color banding with your eyes on a flat white screen...then ok, there's nothing to argue, color banding is there
> 
> 2) but if you need photo cameras to make color banding appear...than maybe it isn't there


Correct.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Whatever he said, prepare to wait an additional 4-7 months! Early January or Q1, I don't know. I might not mind waiting at all. Seems like waiting makes me more good at it


Practice makes perfect. I keep my Swift until something better gets out. As far as that goes. I'll probably move away from 5K (not ready on Windows for probably next 2-3 years) and go for a Dell 21:9 for the time being and then just get whatever good high speed ultra-wide comes next. I need dual screen even with an ultra-wide (currently on 2x5K, Swift and a single old BenQ). X34 might be a good bet if it works, we'll see when it comes to stock at Amazon or CU.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/4K_resolution
> 
> This is the standard definition of 4K: "4K resolution, also called 4K, refers to a display device or content having horizontal resolution on the order of 4,000 pixels."
> 
> There's a reason 4K was called 4K. The K stands for a thousand. 4k = 4 thousand.
> 
> I know all about 4096x2160. Thanks for posting that.
> 
> Seriously, dude. At this point, you're skimming through my posts, searching for anything you can jump on. Please just put me on your ignore list. It's clear to me that anything I write is going to set you off. I could write 'one plus one equals two' and you'd find a way to have a bash at me.


Good job ignoring the first line of my post which was the most important one. 4k is not just a 4000 pixel horizontal line, it includes also the raw pixel count inside its area too. If you count those, 21:9 1440p resolution is nowhere near 4k.

But if you want to say 4k = 4000 pixel, which is near 3440 pixel then go ahead. That's not the right way to look at it though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> There you go
> 
> The video link, read the comment I made on it, it is in German, so use subtitles for it
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/447431-asus-pg348q-is-this-the-release-date/
> 
> Also the Tweet from ASUS
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/447356-pg279q-to-be-released-mid-october-and-pg348q-early-next-year/


"Early next year" doesn't mean January 2016 at all for me. For all we know the whole Q1 could be "early next year" for Asus. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## atomicus

Well, OCUK (in the UK) have just put the PG348Q up on their website available for pre-order (at a crazy price), with a release date of 31st December... my guess is that will slip though. This thing is nearly twice the price of the PG279Q... worth it?


----------



## BethorMorgan

that PRICE is PURE CRAZYNESS !!

ACER at 1300 EUR is already close to crazyness but htis one at 1200 PUNDS ???
cmon be serious !

I dunno whether this comes from Asus or from OCUK....


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> that PRICE is PURE CRAZYNESS !!
> 
> ACER at 1300 EUR is already close to crazyness but htis one at 1200 PUNDS ???
> cmon be serious !
> 
> I dunno whether this comes from Asus or from OCUK....


Crazy indeed! OCUK's priciing is usually fairly accurate, so I don't this changing much, if at all.

The fact this is a 60Hz panel overclocked to choking point, with apparently no guarantee it will even reach 100Hz, is what really gets me. They're just capitalising on the ever increasing 'wow' factor desirability of 21:9... it's not actually worth that price tag, no way, not for the tech that's inside it. The PG279Q is a superior panel in every conceivable way (apart from less screen real estate) and it's nearly half the price.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Well, OCUK (in the UK) have just put the PG348Q up on their website available for pre-order (at a crazy price), with a release date of 31st December... my guess is that will slip though. This thing is nearly twice the price of the PG279Q... worth it?


Uh what a price.. And NO ULMB?? Humph


----------



## eucalyptus

HAHAHAHAHAHAH that pricetag! 1300 Euro is already a insane huge of money for one monitor, barely no one can afford it. But we, the one who does, it hurts in the pocket but we still do it.

But srsly, that pricetag is just a joke, it's like trying to sell a Fiat with the same pricetag as a Ferrari, it just doesn't work!
















Edit* The Dell has 2x9W speakers, X34 has 2x7W and the Asus has 2x2W speakers, ***?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Well, OCUK (in the UK) have just put the PG348Q up on their website available for pre-order (at a crazy price), with a release date of 31st December... my guess is that will slip though. This thing is nearly twice the price of the PG279Q... worth it?


More than 1600 EUR or 1800 USD? ROFL. OK, that's it. I give up, they've gone wild. I'd rather get a 5K for that or 3x 4K Asus monitors!


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> More than 1600 EUR or 1800 USD? ROFL. OK, that's it. I give up, they've gone wild. I'd rather get a 5K for that or 3x 4K Asus monitors!


You can get 3x Rog Swift for that pricetag....


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey-*
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/4K_resolution
> 
> This is the standard definition of 4K: "4K resolution, also called 4K, refers to a display device or content having horizontal resolution on the order of 4,000 pixels."
> 
> There's a reason 4K was called 4K. The K stands for a thousand. 4k = 4 thousand.
> 
> I know all about 4096x2160. Thanks for posting that.
> 
> Seriously, dude. At this point, you're skimming through my posts, searching for anything you can jump on. Please just put me on your ignore list. It's clear to me that anything I write is going to set you off. I could write 'one plus one equals two' and you'd find a way to have a bash at me.


Lol. Theres always going to be someone in a thread that thrives on correcting others and who believe their opinions are correct and ur opinions are so far off the mark ur a complete imbecile and u should attempt to end urself asap. Dont sweat it man. I got eaten alive before for expecting pascal will only yeild a 10-15 percent improvement.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> You can get 3x Rog Swift for that pricetag....


That really puts it in to perspective I think. Utterly bonkers pricing.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> You can get 3x Rog Swift for that pricetag....
> 
> 
> 
> That really puts it in to perspective I think. Utterly bonkers pricing.
Click to expand...

Suddenly, the 700 euros price tag on the XB271HU seems much more reasonable.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Suddenly, the 700 euros price tag on the XB271HU seems much more reasonable.


When it comes out...







Well X34 did put it into perspective too - double the price, not double the performance, even less tho.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> When it comes out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well X34 did put it into perspective too - double the price, not double the performance, even less tho.


on a "almost" standard 27" 16:9 (like XB271HU) the customer base already exist...they need to sell quality + feature for a reasonable price

on the X34, I believe they are seriously _*leveraging the "Panoramic WHOA effect"*_ of the 21:9 at the expenses of poor soul customers like us here in this thread

unfortunately that is *THE* thing that got me...plus G-sync ofc


----------



## Clad120

What are the differences between the freesync model and this one ? ( beside the adaptive sync and the 100Hz )

Did the freesync version had the same flaws as the g-sync version ?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> What are the differences between the freesync model and this one ? ( beside the adaptive sync and the 100Hz )
> 
> Did the freesync version had the same flaws as the g-sync version ?


I have not seen any reports of banding and/or buzzing noises on the Freesync version... just the usual glow and BLB issues which affect pretty much every IPS panel to some degree or another. The only difference between this and the Freesync version is the inclusion of G-Sync and the ability to reach 100hz (if you're lucky). Plus a few visual design differences in the monitors themselves. Other than this, they are identical, including utilising the same panel.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> on a "almost" standard 27" 16:9 (like XB271HU) the customer base already exist...they need to sell quality + feature for a reasonable price
> 
> on the X34, I believe they are seriously _*leveraging the "Panoramic WHOA effect"*_ of the 21:9 at the expenses of poor soul customers like us here in this thread
> 
> unfortunately that is *THE* thing that got me...plus G-sync ofc


Ultra-wide is fabulous, but that and G-Sync are not worth the price of +100%. If you follow the other thread, Asus 348Q price is set to 1200 pounds sterling, over 1600 euro or over 1800 united states dollars. That brings up a whole new level of shock.


----------



## siltsunrise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Can someone who speaks German confirm if the guy says "up to" 100Hz in the video?


My german is too poor for his rapidfire talk, but I hear only "auf 100 hz", which means at 100 hz.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> What are the differences between the freesync model and this one ? ( beside the adaptive sync and the 100Hz )
> 
> Did the freesync version had the same flaws as the g-sync version ?


TFTCentral's review of the freesync version was very positive, for what it's worth.


----------



## Zajeb

https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/643408964051468288

TFTcentral got X34. Hope they didn't get perfect sample.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> What are the differences between the freesync model and this one ? ( beside the adaptive sync and the 100Hz )


The G-Sync version only has two inputs (one DP and one HDMI) instead of four and offers no picture-in-picture mode.

For gaming purposes this difference probably doesn't matter much, as you can always use an HDMI switch if you really want to hook up more devices. And picture-in-picture is an outdated feature that was maybe usefull when we wanted to watch a TV-feed from our receiver while doing something else ... while today your TV-feed usually is fed into your PC by a TV-card - or you just more likely stream it from the internet.


----------



## skypine27

Im still bummed you cant get the X34 outside of the EU. That german store is still the only ones selling them. That same retailer, alternate.de, is also selling them on their Ebay store:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Acer-Predator-X34BMiphz-86-cm-34-schwarz-/262040987804?hash=item3d02dc289c

I emailed both Alternate.de as well as their eBay contact asking if they would be willing to ship to the USA or Hong Kong, and they won't.

These guys probably would ship to the USA or SE. Asia but they keep pushing their date back:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B00X45CMO0/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new

and they mention in small print "dispatched from germany" so its probably coming from alternate.de anyway.

I'd happily be an early adopter if I could just get my hands on one!


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Just to quote this to a new page. I have a question, this is off monitor footage and from skipping through it looks fine to me. Would be expect to see anything like colour banding from this? Or is it not really possible here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Acer U.S. responded to me:
> 
> Acer
> Acer 9:51pm Sep 13
> Hi Kanivakil,
> 
> Sorry. There is no pre-order for the Predator X34. The monitor will be available in mid-October. We will have an announcement when the product is available with our retail partner and Acer Store. I will send message you as soon as the product is available to purchase.
> 
> Thanks,
> Acer
> 
> **The exact date of release isn't set in stone. It went from early October to mid October. Well, at least we hope it will be in October.


Awesome, thanks for the digging! Please keep us posted. I am thinking this thing comes out first 2 weeks of October!


----------



## Metros

Would you look at that, the new ASUS RoG monitors are up for pre order on Overclockers, I told you the dates are correct

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=17&catid=948


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zajeb*
> 
> https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/643408964051468288
> 
> TFTcentral got X34. Hope they didn't get perfect sample.


Hmm, definitely will be interesting to see what they say.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Would you look at that, the new ASUS RoG monitors are up for pre order on Overclockers, I told you the dates are correct
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=17&catid=948


A pre order doesn't mean anything. They just keep pushing the date back week after week.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> and they mention in small print "dispatched from germany" so its probably coming from alternate.de anyway.
> 
> I'd happily be an early adopter if I could just get my hands on one!


Don't be so certain about that. I live in Germany, got mine last Friday and already have to send it back because of blue colour banding. And a lot of others seem to have the same problem, so it might be a problem with the whole first batch. It appears we Europeans Gamers are just the outsourced QA department









Yet should you still plan to get a European model, at least I can tell you that the external power supply is by its label capable of [email protected] power input. You only need to get a plug adapter.


----------



## Symaza

Today i did some tests. First of all i have to say, the only problem i got with my X34 is color banding. The rest is fine!

I created a test pattern at photoshop, used 3440px/1440px

this one:


Then i set it to fullscreen and played around with Windows 10, Nvidia control panel and the monitors display. I tried different DP cable, HDMI cable, etc.
On the other side i did the same with my Asus ROG 27" G-Sync display.

*Acer X34* > color banding is there, i think it is too much. You most see it with blue color and yellow stripes at black/white.
*Asus ROG Swift* > color banding is there, i can live with it. You mostly see it with black/white.

I tried a lot of settings in Nvidia panel, set 60hz, 100hz, disabled G-Sync etc.. then i did changes in monitors menu, disabled OC, etc, used different cable, etc.
Nothing helps!
I wanted to change color depth at Nvidia or switch color profile, but it was greyed out.

Perhaps this is not a failure of mine or other ones screen. Maybe all the X34 have this problem or the curved with the panel and software could not do better? Perhaps could this be a software problem within the display? Perhaps a firmware for the monitor can fix it?

You have to live with it or send it back to the dealer.

Here are some shots i did with my iphone. *There is a big problem with the BLUE color*. Green and Yellow seems to be fine. Black and White isn´t perfect too, but BLUE has the biggest problems.

I am no specialist. But i hope i could help here anyone who is more specialist.

*The three test pattern i did with the X34:
*





*Blue color problem and better green and red:
*



*Yellow parts at black/white:
*



*Blue Details:
*



*32Bit TIFF Pattern (blue with biggest problem - Green and Red is good, my Asus ROG did not show RED and GREEN better):
*



*And my questions is: I would ask at ACER if i had a email address - do you think they will answer or could help? I would do if you gave my a contact.*


----------



## funfordcobra

Yep, that's extreme. I couldn't even use that monitor at all for any kind of color editing and gaming would be annoying.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> A pre order doesn't mean anything. They just keep pushing the date back week after week.


Well it means you can buy it and it is coming out soon. Also the early January 2016 seems to be correct


----------



## NeoTiger

Exactly the same problem mine has.

The reason for the colour banding is that every fourth blue sub-pixel in the scanline can only be one of 16 shades of blue and such is either darker or brighter than its neighbouring blue pixels. It appears that the lower 4 bit of the color value for that pixel are simply not reaching the panel somehow, so any brightness of blue is rounded down to the nearest multiple of 16. In fact, when you look at a flat blue area of maximum intensity, you see those lines too, because these pixels have brightness values of 11110000b = F0h = 240.

When I called the Acer support and explained the problem, they just gave me RMA data. So I guess there is no easy fix you can do at home.

And just to note: red and green pixels gradients are perfectly fine. It's really just the blue color.


----------



## Fraguh

How long does it usually take for TFT to pump out a review after getting a monitor?


----------



## AUT-TOM

Hey guys

I got my X34 today... living in Austria, ordered from Alternate last Wednesday (1336,90€)

(my gaming rig wasn't delivered yet, so I could only connect it via HDMI to my iMac => no Display-Port => 1080p max => 60Hz)

As I couldn't connect the display via Display-Port, I can't say anything regarding coil whine of 60Hz+ I've read about or the color bending problem, which some are complaining about ... all I can say:

I've got severe backlight-bleeding (as you can see in the pictures) in the left corners, this monitor is going back to Acer


----------



## Sketchus

So...is there now ANYONE with any record of no colour banding?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUT-TOM*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I got my X34 today... living in Austria, ordered from Alternate last Wednesday (1336,90€)
> 
> (my gaming rig wasn't delivered yet, so I could only connect it via HDMI to my iMac => no Display-Port => 1080p max => 60Hz)
> 
> As I couldn't connect the display via Display-Port, I can't say anything regarding coil whine of 60Hz+ I've read about or the color bending problem, which some are complaining about ... all I can say:
> 
> I've got severe backlight-bleeding (as you can see in the pictures) in the left corners, this monitor is going back to Acer


Thank you for the in depth review! Sorry to see that you have some backlight bleeding. I hope it isn't hot and humid in Australia like it is in California!

This does really suck. It is severe bleeding. I'll just have to have a lot of luck next month that I don't have to go through an RMA.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Thank you for the in depth review! Sorry to see that you have some backlight bleeding. I hope it isn't hot and humid in Australia like it is in California!


Austria is not Australia lol xD


----------



## Jermone123

Are we 0 for 5 now on this monitor? Has anyone got this monitor and are happy with their purchase? I just can't believe Acer would release knowing there were so many problems. Makes no sense.


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Are we 0 for 5 now on this monitor? Has anyone got this monitor and are happy with their purchase? I just can't believe Acer would release knowing there were so many problems. Makes no sense.


Yes, we are. :/

Checking the german thread there isn't a single person that was satisfied. Another one just returned his display due to the color banding issue (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-monitore/395640-acer-predator-x34-gekruemmter-g-sync-monitor-im-juli-fuer-1-400-euro-post7699825.html)
I'm still wondering if we'll get an offical statement by Acer or if they keep quiet.

The german store (alternate.de) currently even advises against buying it due to the high amount of RMA's (https://twitter.com/CodenamEagle/status/643444153897099264)


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I just can't believe Acer would release knowing there were so many problems. Makes no sense.


On the contrary... they did it with the XB270HU and it obviously makes perfect sense to them. Their is no doubt method to their madness. Perhaps they are deliberately trying to lower their share value, for reasons yet unknown. I didn't study economics, but clearly this is what companies must do from time to time... release a load of rubbish products, ruin their reputation and devalue themselves. Their share value certainly seems to be heading in the right direction today anyway...


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> On the contrary... they did it with the XB270HU and it obviously makes perfect sense to them. Their is no doubt method to their madness. Perhaps they are deliberately trying to lower their share value, for reasons yet unknown. I didn't study economics, but clearly this is what companies must do from time to time... release a load of rubbish products, ruin their reputation and devalue themselves. Their share value certainly seems to be heading in the right direction today anyway...


Wow... in the last year their stock has been cut in half... yikes


----------



## Sketchus

Well I can hope that somehow those of us with them still to come get good ones, but it looks like they could be going straight back...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AUT-TOM*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I got my X34 today... living in Austria, ordered from Alternate last Wednesday (1336,90€)
> 
> (my gaming rig wasn't delivered yet, so I could only connect it via HDMI to my iMac => no Display-Port => 1080p max => 60Hz)
> 
> As I couldn't connect the display via Display-Port, I can't say anything regarding coil whine of 60Hz+ I've read about or the color bending problem, which some are complaining about ... all I can say:
> 
> I've got severe backlight-bleeding (as you can see in the pictures) in the left corners, this monitor is going back to Acer
> 
> Cut images


How much is that going to cost to send back now, in delivery costs as you have to insure the monitor.


----------



## Jermone123

I got to believe this is costing Acer money with a large % of these being returned. You would think if its THAT bad they would halt releasing. Again though... the sample size we have is _extremely_ low. Need more of these to come out to get a better idea of what is going on.
Also TFT Central is doing a review... how do we know its not cherry picked from Acer?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I got to believe this is costing Acer money with a large % of these being returned.


Acer and companies in general have already calculated all cost beforehand into the retail price. They'll just fix these monitors and sell them as company refurbished.


----------



## eucalyptus

... I don't know what to say anymore, I'm speechless!

It's almost unbelievable in my eyes that you sell the most expensive monitor on the market and it all ends up with RMA returns, something is so wrong here, so wrong!

I will wait for the TFT review, then if no good screens shows up I will really think over my options here. Maybe this monitor just was to good to be true? Maybe it's meant to go to hell and it's supposed I should save my money and buy the new Asus Rog Swift IPS? Who knows?

I am so confused!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> ... I don't know what to say anymore, I'm speechless!
> 
> It's almost unbelievable in my eyes that you sell the most expensive monitor on the market and it all ends up with RMA returns, something is so wrong here, so wrong!
> 
> I will wait for the TFT review, then if no good screens shows up I will really think over my options here. Maybe this monitor just was to good to be true? Maybe it's meant to go to hell and it's supposed I should save my money and buy the new Asus Rog Swift IPS? Who knows?
> 
> I am so confused!


The PG27AQ? I was stoked when I heard of this monitor in April but people kept saying there is no single GPU that would RUN modern top games at 60 FPS consistently on this monitor.

This could be the solution and then just upgrade to ultra wide when the future generations arrive.


----------



## funfordcobra

Lost interest in this junk. Unsubbed and keeping my lg panel. GL to all.


----------



## x3sphere

Acer rushing these monitors to market is going to end up burning them badly. We will see, but I think there's a reason why Asus has been taking so long to bring out the PG279Q and why their 34" offering is coming 4 months later...


----------



## Jermone123

If I get a perfect monitor I might consider auctioning it off to you guys... lets start the bidding at $200 above purchase price


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Acer rushing these monitors to market is going to end up burning them badly. We will see, but I think there's a reason why Asus has been taking so long to bring out the PG279Q and why their 34" offering is coming 4 months later...


Well, if the Asus monitor keeps that pricetag they won't sell one single box! I promise you! That person who wrote that numbers are either stupid or totally insane!


----------



## atomicus

BLB and glow were always going to be the two most likely faults with this monitor. This particular panel has suffered with it in every model it's been released in to date; LG, Dell, plus the non-curved version used by LG and AOC. So it really doesn't come as much surprise we're seeing this again. The 100Hz issue (i.e it perhaps not reaching that high) with flickering and buzzing, plus the banding are new problems not seen before however, so clearly that only compounds the issue and at this stage makes the purchase of the X34 a bigger lottery than any other ultra-wide. Sad times.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Well, if the Asus monitor keeps that pricetag they won't sell one single box! I promise you! That person who wrote that numbers are either stupid or totally insane!


I know they will sell because I am buying one later


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I know they will sell because I am buying one later


You may also be returning it later as well.


----------



## toncij

Those pictures up there are not "severe bleeding". There is some minor bleed and some expected IPS glow, nothing out of the ordinary. I'm afraid you guys never used an IPS before?


----------



## Jermone123

I wouldn't say its severe... but it is certainly IMO unacceptable, especially for what Acer is charging for this monitor. Your acceptability boundaries might be wider than the average and that is fine, but I consider that too much bleeding. If I received that monitor I would return it.

To the right of the monitor I consider an acceptable amount of bleeding, however it is much worse on the left.


----------



## Kanivakil

What do you people think about jumping to the PG27AQ?


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What do you people think about jumping to the PG27AQ?


IMO that is a completely different monitor. I am interested in the x34 for the 21:9 ratio and 34 inch size. That 27 inch monitor would look *tiny* next to the x34.... its simply a completely different monitor. Its like comparing a corvette to a Cadillac Escalade. Both nice cars.... but completely different.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> IMO that is a completely different monitor. I am interested in the x34 for the 21:9 ratio and 34 inch size. That 27 inch monitor would look *tiny* next to the x34.... its simply a completely different monitor. Its like comparing a corvette to a Cadillac Escalade. Both nice cars.... but completely different.


Size won't matter if the quality of the monitor is trash.

I'm considering jumping off this bandwagon since too many complaints. Better to wait for a second generation of these monitors. I might change my mind if US users are getting better results.

Only reason I chose this monitor is because it's been commented that no single GPU can run modern games on 4K at 60 FPS consistently, and that you'd need multiple Titan X to do so.


----------



## Jermone123

Have you checked out the Samsung u32e850r? 31.5 Inches, PLS, 4k, Freesync.... I think that would be a closer comparison to the x34.


----------



## achoo

Sad news in this thread, been following and anticipating the release of the X34 for months. I agree with Jerome, switching down to a different size monity from 34" just won't cut it for me, or else I would just get a 27" 144hz.

The bad pictures showing back light and color bleed don't bother me too much as thats supposed to be expected, but theres definitely a point where its to much, such a gamble though. The fact that increasing up to 100hz voids your warranty is an entirely different beast though.

I was considering LG's tried and true 34UC97-S as a replacement if the TFT review doesn't show well. It's got everything X34 does besides the extra refresh rate and Gsync, it at least has great reviews. I'm still holding out for the X34, but my patience is starting to run thin.


----------



## eucalyptus

Hey, btw can somebody confirm the height of this monitor without the stand? Just the screen/display. I heard it's a wide 27", but need to know height anyway cause I am going to add some features to this beast.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achoo*
> 
> I agree with Jerome, switching down to a different size monity from 34" just won't cut it for me, or else I would just get a 27" 144hz.


Won't bother me one bit. I'm upgrading my puny 23.8" 1920 x 1080 Asus 60 Hz TN monitor. I'm not dumping this monitor in the trash just yet. It may just be more complainers than people have received good monitors have posted here, as the saying goes, more people are prone to complain than to compliment or say good things.

And besides, it isn't like if I didn't get a 34" now, I won't get it when it's much better and improved, a future generation of these two years from now.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achoo*
> 
> I was considering LG's tried and true 34UC97-S as a replacement if the TFT review doesn't show well. It's got everything X34 does besides the extra refresh rate and Gsync, it at least has great reviews. I'm still holding out for the X34, but my patience is starting to run thin.


No Gsync and 40 less hz is HUGE. That is a major difference. Honestly, if this x34 truly does not pan out, then I would preach patience and wait for the ASUS. I know it sucks, but how long are you planning to own this monitor? I think its better to wait and truly get something you are happy with.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Won't bother me one bit. I'm upgrading my puny 23.8" 1920 x 1080 Asus 60 Hz TN monitor.


See... your in a different boat than I am. I am coming from a 30 inch monitor. There is no way I can downgrade in the size








For you though it is different. Even with a 27 inch monitor that would be a major upgrade for you in the size department. Honestly for you man you might be better off with the PG27AQ. For me though, it aint happening...


----------



## achoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> No Gsync and 40 less hz is HUGE. That is a major difference. Honestly, if this x34 truly does not pan out, then I would preach patience and wait for the ASUS. I know it sucks, but how long are you planning to own this monitor? I think its better to wait and truly get something you are happy with.


Ya, but its so damn tough! These dual 980Ti's are just not getting the love they deserve on my tv. You're probably right though, it is a pretty large purchase and I imagine will get dated pretty quick as its already over half a year old and lots of new advancements coming.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> See... your in a different boat than I am. I am coming from a 30 inch monitor. There is no way I can downgrade in the size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you though it is different. Even with a 27 inch monitor that would be a major upgrade for you in the size department. Honestly for you man you might be better off with the PG27AQ. For me though, it aint happening...


What monitor do you have exactly so I can see it on the web.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Those pictures up there are not "severe bleeding". There is some minor bleed and some expected IPS glow, nothing out of the ordinary. I'm afraid you guys never used an IPS before?


IPS has taken a nose dive the last couple of years... I don't know what's going on, but I have always had IPS screens and several of my colleagues have also, and I've never encountered the severity of this glow issue that seems endemic these days. Clearly there is something going in the production process, cutting corners or just plain laziness. They also don't seem to have any interest in using ATW Polarizers, which will eliminate or at the very least significantly reduce glow. You could argue this is a cost issue, but I don't see how when they're charging such extortionate prices!! Bottom line is that IPS has become tarnished by these shoddy panels, when in reality it can be so much better if the manufacturers just put in the effort.

I would bet many people would be MORE than willing to pay a high price for a monitor they KNEW would actually work properly without faults! Buying a monitor has become such a crap shoot.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What monitor do you have exactly so I can see it on the web.


Dell UltraSharp 3007WFP-HC... I think that's it. Got it like 6 years ago. 30 inch,TN, 2560X1600, 60HZ

The x34 is an upgrade for me in every shape way and form. That is why I am so excited for the x34!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Dell UltraSharp 3007WFP-HC... I thinkt hats it. Git it like 6 years ago. TN, 2560X1600, 60HZ


Because from what I heard, the monitor isn't all that fantastic. It's just a little bit wider, ultra wide. So maybe it's no really much of an improvement for you. For you, you'll be missing some vertical space.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> The x34 is an upgrade for me in every shape way and form. That is why I am so excited for the x34!


Well, hopefully you won't be the first Acer victim to post here. I'm going to wait around a bit and see how the US batch turn out to be. I don't want to go through the RMA process. It is a pain in the rear.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Because from what I heard, the monitor isn't all that fantastic. It's just a little bit wider, ultra wide. So maybe it's no really much of an improvement for you. For you, you'll be missing some vertical space.


Agreed... I will be losing some vertical space. I just don't think I could downgrade to a 27 inch monitor. I downgraded to a 24 inch 144 hz monitor before and that monitor felt so darn tiny compared to my 30 inch I couldn't stand it and returned it.

If the x34 does not pan out, I will probably go for the Samsung u32e850r or wait for the Asus. I am dying for a Monitor upgrade though.

I live in the US so I am waiting for October. As soon as its released in the US I am getting it. Are you going to wait? $20 says you wont be able to resist and you buy the x34 as soon as it available!


----------



## CallsignVega

34" Predator (ck) in front of 55" 4K OLED:


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Agreed... I will be losing some vertical space. I just don't think I could downgrade to a 27 inch monitor. I downgraded to a 24 inch 144 hz monitor before and that monitor felt so darn tiny compared to my 30 inch I couldn't stand it and returned it.
> 
> If the x34 does not pan out, I will probably go for the Samsung u32e850r or wait for the Asus. I am dying for a Monitor upgrade though.
> 
> I live in the US so I am waiting for October. As soon as its release in the US i am getting it. Are you going to wait? $20 says you wont be able to resist and you buy the x34 as soon as it available!


I'm going to wait for reviews. The bet? No, you'd lose because if the reviews are horrible I will search out the next best monitor that has the better user review/ratings. I wanted the highest resolution monitor available, not 1440p. I have a feeling that the first generation of these monitors will not meet consumer's expectations and that it might be good to wait for the next generation.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> IPS has taken a nose dive the last couple of years... I don't know what's going on, but I have always had IPS screens and several of my colleagues have also, and I've never encountered the severity of this glow issue that seems endemic these days. Clearly there is something going in the production process, cutting corners or just plain laziness. They also don't seem to have any interest in using ATW Polarizers, which will eliminate or at the very least significantly reduce glow. You could argue this is a cost issue, but I don't see how when they're charging such extortionate prices!! Bottom line is that IPS has become tarnished by these shoddy panels, when in reality it can be so much better if the manufacturers just put in the effort.
> 
> I would bet many people would be MORE than willing to pay a high price for a monitor they KNEW would actually work properly without faults! Buying a monitor has become such a crap shoot.


I know, but... it seems worse. Still I'm prone to think this is a bit worse on camera than in person.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 34" Predator (ck) in front of 55" 4K OLED:


Lol, the X34 looks a bit pathetic next to that beast!


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Lol, the X34 looks a bit pathetic next to that beast!


Not nearly as much bleed as one would expect reading some posts... Actually, pretty decent.









For those unfamiliar: it is the allmighty OLED behind. X34 stands no chance.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Lol, the X34 looks a bit pathetic next to that beast!


Also the predator doesn't look as clean. It has black blotches, green and darker.


----------



## CallsignVega

Granted the OLED is five times the price, but I'll post some more pics later when it gets darker.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 34" Predator (ck) in front of 55" 4K OLED:


I checked out the OLED TV that bestbuy had this past weekend. All I have to say is WOW!









However, there is a problem...

1. I am not rich

2. I could not imagine sitting in front of that thing on a desk. I would have to have some kind of comfy chair keyboard and mouse set up sitting 5 feet away for a TV of that size.

No doubt though.... OLED is beautiful and the future of TV


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Granted the OLED is five times the price, but I'll post some more pics later when it gets darker.


What is the exact brand and model? Obviously it's not a gaming monitor.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> You may also be returning it later as well.


Well it should have better QC than ACER and it has a longer warranty, so I do not want the ACER now, so many problems with it. I will just wait for the ASUS PG348Q now.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I checked out the OLED TV that bestbuy had this past weekend. All I have to say is WOW!


You're too easily sold.


----------



## achoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Lol, the X34 looks a bit pathetic next to that beast!


While it does.. it not exactly the best comparison. A 3500 OLED display is an entirely different ballpark than the X34 this thread is about... it just makes me sad and want one really


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well it should have better QC than ACER and it has a longer warranty, so I do not want the ACER now, so many problems with it. I will just wait for the ASUS PG348Q now.


Good idea. I'll still wait for the U.S. review of the X34 though.


----------



## atomicus

How long before OLED can perform at same speed as LCD though? Isn't that the sticking point, motion blur and all sorts? It's got the black levels and colour down though, no doubt.


----------



## Metros

The OLED looks good but it is not for gaming and I do not watch many films so it does not really interest me at the moment, so I will wait until OLED monitors, then I will buy one, even if it costs £2000 for a 4K 21.9 Curved 100hz or higher Gsync and OLED


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What is the exact brand and model? Obviously it's not a gaming monitor.


http://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-55EG9600-55-inch-Curved/dp/B00RVAGC86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1442261851&sr=8-1&keywords=lg+55eg9600

Yes, it is a 60 Hz display with some input lag. Basically in a trade-off for incredible immersion and picture quality you lose out on speed. Always trade-offs!


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achoo*
> 
> While it does.. it not exactly the best comparison. A 3500 OLED display is an entirely different ballpark than the X34 this thread is about... it just makes me sad and want one really


Comparing the x34 to a 55 inch OLED is completely not fair lol. That is like comparing a Camaro to a Ferrari.... just completely two different beasts.

Sorry for my continuous car comparisons...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> How long before OLED can perform at same speed as LCD though? Isn't that the sticking point, motion blur and all sorts? It's got the black levels and colour down though, no doubt.


OLED as a technology has incredible pixel speed. The transitions are less than .04ms. There is literally zero ghosting and of course no overdrive artifacts. Moving squares are perfect squares. It ust has eye tracking motion blur which is the bulk of motion blur due to it being 60 Hz sample and hold. Once they make native 120 Hz OLED displays that pulse, it's game over.

Two different beasts of course, but still fun to compare lol.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> OLED as a technology has incredible pixel speed. The transitions are less than .04ms. There is literally zero ghosting and of course no overdrive artifacts. Moving squares are perfect squares. It just just has eye tracking motion blur which is the bulk of motion blur. Once they make native 120 Hz OLED displays that pulse, it's game over.


Too bad they don't have a bedroom size, say a 40".


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> 4K 21.9 Curved 100hz or higher Gsync and OLED


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*


It would be time to hide the wallet when I find one of them, it cannot hide though, I will still buy it


----------



## achoo

I'd empty my bank for this imaginary monitor if it were to come to life


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Once they make native 120 Hz OLED displays that pulse, it's game over.


I wonder how long we'll be waiting for that though...


----------



## eucalyptus

Are you all just waiting for the reviews or has anybody as me pre ordered this beast?


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Are you all just waiting for the reviews or has anybody as me pre ordered this beast?


I would pre order right now if I could, but I am in the Good Ole USA


----------



## achoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I would pre order right now if I could, but I am in the Good Ole USA


I'd have preordered already as well but, usa, kinda waiting for some reviews now that they're out an about though


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Are you all just waiting for the reviews or has anybody as me pre ordered this beast?


I did pre order it in early July but I will cancel it now, I will pre order the ASUS monitor now.


----------



## Foltest

What's.known about the Asus model? Gsync? 3440x1440? Release date? Would be nice if Dell jumped on this wagon. Problem is, I'm impatient for Gsync, and want a 21:9.


----------



## eucalyptus

Guess the best way would be if someone sent their monitor to TFT central for review









Do anyone contact Acer about the problem, or have they done any press release? My wildest guess is Alternate has made a complaint to Acer...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Guess the best way would be if someone sent their monitor to TFT central for review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do anyone contact Acer about the problem, or have they done any press release? My wildest guess is Alternate has made a complaint to Acer...


Will they listen, you got one guess at it. I know my answer


----------



## achoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I would read this, they are up for pre order now, so "WORLDS FIRST ACHIEVED" they got a Feat of Strength now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=17&catid=948


Whys it say ETA 06/11/15? Surely it doesn't mean June 11, but Nov. 6th is way off. Going through the purchasing options it says it would deliver on the 19th this month...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achoo*
> 
> Whys it say ETA 06/11/15? Surely it doesn't mean June 11, but Nov. 6th is way off. Going through the purchasing options it says it would deliver on the 19th this month...


The ACER Predator X34 has a release date for 6 November, it seems to be delayed in the UK, the ASUS PG348Q has a release date of 31 December


----------



## Foltest

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/popup_image.php?prodid=MO-089-AS

I wish these manufacturers would just be honest with us. These screenshots that show almost no bezel are just completely doctored. People were arguing earlier in this thread about the false advertising of 100hz. How is showing a bullshot not equally dishonest? That said, I like the photo they used.


----------



## Jermone123

I just wish there was more <3 for 30+ inch monitors. Trust me.... once you get a 30+ inch monitor you will never go back. The hot spot right now seems to be 27 and 28. There is just such a small selection for 30+ inch monitors for gamers. If the PG27AQ was 30 or 32 inches I probably wouldn't even be here.









I don't get it though.... why in sane hell would u make a 4k monitor less than 30 inches? Makes no sense...


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I just wish there was more <3 for 30+ inch monitors. Trust me.... once you get a 30+ inch monitor you will never go back. The hot spot right now seems to be 27 and 28. There is just such a small selection for 30+ inch monitors for gamers. If the PG27AQ was 30 or 32 inches I probably wouldn't even be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it though.... why in sane hell would u make a 4k monitor less than 30 inches? Makes no sense...


Hey, isn't the X34 just a widescreen stretched out 27" display? Aren't they the same height, just the x34 is wider?


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Hey guys so I've been reading through this thread.. I see so much doomsday prophecies here lol.. honestly I don't believe this one German site that somehow got their hands on a monitor that isn't even released yet where we have a sample of 5 people with problems (with no idea whatsoever as to how many didn't have problems) is the end of this monitor.. I've been following this thing for months and have been dying to get my hands on one.. I honestly think the site that has them got an early batch that isn't the same quality as what will be released next month. I can't see acer releasing a monitor that is 100% faulty. They are making a huge push into the gaming industry with their products with the z35 coming after this as well as an ultra wide and many others.

I personally own their xb280hk and it is incredible. No faults in it whatsoever. Gaming in 4k/60fps is incredible but for me 28 inch was just never going to be enough, so when I saw this monitor I instantly knew I had to have it.

So anyway the point of my post is just don't hit the panic button yet. Wait until at least the real release date of the monitor. If it ends up being really bad I'll eat my words, I just don't think it will.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foltest*
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/popup_image.php?prodid=MO-089-AS
> 
> I wish these manufacturers would just be honest with us. These screenshots that show almost no bezel are just completely doctored. People were arguing earlier in this thread about the false advertising of 100hz. How is showing a bullshot not equally dishonest? That said, I like the photo they used.


lol, display manufacturers always Photoshop their bezels.


----------



## Jermone123

Yea, but its still a 34 inch display, meaning there is much more screen real estate than a 27 inch monitor.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Also, I'm in canada and I am yet to be able to find somewhere you can preorder it in North America.. so if anyone knows of a place to do this please let me know! My beast of a pc setup is just crying for this monitor lol.


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> lol, display manufacturers always Photoshop their bezels.


I think it should be illegal. They always say "borderless design" and photoshop it to look edgeless, hype it up for 6 months, and then launch a screen with edge to edge glass and 8mm inner bezels.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> My beast of a pc setup is just crying for this monitor lol.


Unfortunately, going by many reports so far, it may be YOU who ends up crying when you receive it.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Hey guys so I've been reading through this thread.. I see so much doomsday prophecies here lol.. honestly I don't believe this one German site that somehow got their hands on a monitor that isn't even released yet where we have a sample of 5 people with problems (with no idea whatsoever as to how many didn't have problems) is the end of this monitor.. I've been following this thing for months and have been dying to get my hands on one.. I honestly think the site that has them got an early batch that isn't the same quality as what will be released next month. I can't see acer releasing a monitor that is 100% faulty. They are making a huge push into the gaming industry with their products with the z35 coming after this as well as an ultra wide and many others.
> 
> I personally own their xb280hk and it is incredible. No faults in it whatsoever. Gaming in 4k/60fps is incredible but for me 28 inch was just never going to be enough, so when I saw this monitor I instantly knew I had to have it.
> 
> So anyway the point of my post is just don't hit the panic button yet. Wait until at least the real release date of the monitor. If it ends up being really bad I'll eat my words, I just don't think it will.




Secret Acer employee in disguise....

All joking aside... Agreed.


----------



## interloper

If any scandinavians are following this thread I just got word from komplett.no that they're receiving their first batch on the 3rd of October, and then most likely will be sending them out the 5th since the 3rd is on a saturday, might not be the same date for all scandinavian countries though.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> 
> 
> Secret Acer employee....
> 
> All joking aside... Agreed.


Haha definitely not bro







I'd be all over the asus one if it came out soon! I'm just really horrible at waiting.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Hey guys so I've been reading through this thread.. I see so much doomsday prophecies here lol.. honestly I don't believe this one German site that somehow got their hands on a monitor that isn't even released yet where we have a sample of 5 people with problems (with no idea whatsoever as to how many didn't have problems) is the end of this monitor..


Despite being one of the people who have to return it because of the color banding problem, I've got to say that I'm highly impressed by this monitor. If Acer can fix it or send me a replacement from a batch that has the problem solved, I don't regret buying it. Playing through Tomb Raider this weeked was a great cinematic experience - despite the color banding.

Sure it's got IPS glow and some minor BLB in the upper corners. But I never expected it to compete with a VA panel in quality - just to be better than those crappy TN panels which are an eyesore to me. And that it definitely does.

Is it overpriced? Yeah ... probably.

But I've been waiting for a monitor with exactly these specs for the last three years. I'm just glad they finally made one.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

What I'm most excited about is the drop in pixel count. I'm running SLI titanX Hybrids in my pc and I've been able to max out any game in 4k/60fps aside from the witcher where I had to turn off AA. So I'm thinking I should have no problems getting games to run 100 fps on this monitor.

Edit: sorry for the double post, I judt tried deleting this and adding it to my previous comment I don't see a delete button. (New here)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> I think it should be illegal. They always say "borderless design" and photoshop it to look edgeless, hype it up for 6 months, and then launch a screen with edge to edge glass and 8mm inner bezels.


Check the XB1 out:

http://www.acer.com/predator/en_US/predator_xb1.html

Look at the ridiculously thin bezels they show there. Considering the monitor uses the same panel as the previous 27" Predator, I wonder how they got rather large bezels down to a millimeter or two? There is no way in hell.

Look at this ridiculous picture they put up:


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> I think it should be illegal. They always say "borderless design" and photoshop it to look edgeless, hype it up for 6 months, and then launch a screen with edge to edge glass and 8mm inner bezels.
> 
> 
> 
> Check the XB1 out:
> 
> http://www.acer.com/predator/en_US/predator_xb1.html
> 
> Look at the ridiculously thin bezels they show there. Considering the monitor uses the same panel as the previous 27" Predator, I wonder how they got rather large bezels down to a millimeter or two? There is no way in hell.
Click to expand...

They could have made improvements. I mean, it's not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Sheyster

Since we're talking size lately, here is how the X34 would compare to the Philips 40" 4K:


----------



## Jermone123

I was very interested in the Phillips 40 inch 4k, but the lack of G SYNC really killed it for me. If that thing had G SYNC I would for sure get that.


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> snip`


I'd love to know your thoughts on the X34! (if you have any)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> They could have made improvements. I mean, it's not out of the realm of possibility.


They would have to gotten AUOptrinics to completely redesign the panel. Not saying it's impossible, but extremely unlikely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> I'd love to know your thoughts on the X34! (if you have any)


I'll post some thoughts later when I do more comparison with the OLED.


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> They would have to gotten AUOptrinics to completely redesign the panel. Not saying it's impossible, but extremely unlikely.
> I'll post some thoughts later when I do more comparison with the OLED.


Great, thank you.

Especially interested/nervous to hear about the colour banding.


----------



## Jermone123




----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'll post some thoughts later when I do more comparison with the OLED.


Keep in mind that his standards are quite high.









Regarding the Philips 40", the key is to maintain a solid 60 FPS to more or less take G-Sync out of the picture. You'll need overclocked SLI T-X or 980 Ti. You may also need to tweak game settings in some games to get the needed FPS.

In BF3/4 you can use the following setting to lock FPS:

GameTime.MaxVariableFps 60

This works better than enabling V-Sync.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Check the XB1 out:
> 
> http://www.acer.com/predator/en_US/predator_xb1.html
> 
> Look at the ridiculously thin bezels they show there. Considering the monitor uses the same panel as the previous 27" Predator, I wonder how they got rather large bezels down to a millimeter or two? There is no way in hell.
> 
> Look at this ridiculous picture they put up:


I think this picture is probably a better representation:


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Oh man. If there was a regular 16:9 40 inch 4k with gsync I would highly consider that.. but I doubt it since there has been no announcements. I don't know why pc gamers are so against anything above 28 inches.. I mean I understand for a regular pc monitor it isn't great, but the immersion for gaming is incredible.

I love doing my console gaming on my 75 inch samsung smart.

I'm stubborn though and have made up my mind I'm going with the x34 as soon as it's available. I'll RMA if necessary but I've had extremely good luck with all orders I've made be it my pc parts or monitors. As I said, I got a perfect xb280hk. I game on it every day atm.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> I don't know why pc gamers are so against anything above 28 inches..


Competitive gamers prefer 23-24 inches. You don't want to have to move your head around to view the monitor while playing against another human being. That is a waste of competitive time.

Casual gamers like me prefer larger monitors but not competitive unless you have a vision of a dragonfly.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Yeah I can understand that.. And while I definitely wouldn't consider myself a casual gamer, I also don't play games competitively, not trying to become pro or anything at least. I don't like multiplayer fps near enough for that crap lol.. or mobas for that matter.

I just really, really love gaming =)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I think this picture is probably a better representation:


Correct. And if you zoom in on that photo, you can see the bezel gap between lit pixel and edge isn't anything to brag about


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I just wish there was more <3 for 30+ inch monitors. Trust me.... once you get a 30+ inch monitor you will never go back. The hot spot right now seems to be 27 and 28. There is just such a small selection for 30+ inch monitors for gamers. If the PG27AQ was 30 or 32 inches I probably wouldn't even be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it though.... why in sane hell would u make a 4k monitor less than 30 inches? Makes no sense...


Because the whole story of 4K is not in more pixels on more panel, but more pixels on the same surface. 4K should be ran at 24" and scaled 200% or even less diagonal size, preferably to reach the density of 5K at 27". As an owner of once two and now a single 5K I must say the end result is immense clarity and sharpness you need to experience to understand.

As far as gaming goes, I'd rather have a fastest possible VA 1080 screen and put it all to max settings. When we do have more GPU power, else will be possible. At this moment, it is really not (for example you need 4-way TitanX to maintain 60FPS at 5K in Witcher 3).


----------



## siltsunrise

That upcoming red rog looks nice, but might be distracting. Is there a red 34 too?


----------



## siltsunrise

Where is TFT located? They should get monitors in the shops to avoid the obvious problem of manufacturers sending them only the best.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siltsunrise*
> 
> Where is TFT located? They should get monitors in the shops to avoid the obvious problem of manufacturers sending them only the best.


They are in the UK. Yes, it probably should be that way, but they'd have to be on good terms with a shop in order to let them do this. I don't know how the shop benefits exactly, especially if the monitor gets a bad review. Manufacturers just need to be more customer focused in the first place and actually make a quality product, then no one needs to worry. The entire monitor sector has become so money driven the last few years that the quality of the end products have really suffered for it. The only way the likes of Acer will get the message though is if everyone refuses to buy this monitor (if it does turn out to be a dud that is), and we all write to them making them fully aware of our disgust.


----------



## hunter-dutuu

Hey guys i'm from Switzerland and I've been watching this post for a while now. The place i ordered from just updated the shipping date, they are getting the monitors in 72 days which is oddly specific.

Edit: And somebody left a customer review at the product page from alternate.de: "Finger weg!!! Noch nie habe ich so einen schlechten Monitor gehabt. Die Ausleuchtung ist der größte Witz und das bei einen Preis von über 1300 Euro. Mein Monitor geht daher wieder zurück." It bassically says that it's the worst monitor the reviewer ever got and that they are sending it back. I don't know how to translate "Ausleuchtung" but it means something with the lighting so maybe BLB?
Thank god i didn't order it from there


----------



## eucalyptus

Some guy uploaded this to Youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7LnvmFzigs

Don't really know what it is though


----------



## atomicus

Yeah I'm not sure what he's trying to point out there. Not helped by holding his camera phone the wrong way round though!!


----------



## Clad120

Why ? Why shoot this video in portrait mode, just...WHY ?


----------



## eucalyptus

Btw, TFT central responded to some guy on Twitter when he asked for the review "within a few weeks", so probably nothing won't happen until then. Acer seem to not even care about the problem, has anyone heard from them? Crap company that release their monitors to one store in the world and the only thing they do is shipping faulty hardware...

It feels really bad to to pay 1300 Euro, 13 000 Sek in Sweden to a company who doesn't even care, it's not a small amount of money either...


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Btw, TFT central responded to some guy on Twitter when he asked for the review "within a few weeks", so probably nothing won't happen until then.


Ugh, why so long? Don't they have it already? The monitor will be out in the US "in a few weeks".


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Ugh, why so long? Don't they have it already? The monitor will be out in the US "in a few weeks".


Their reviews are always VERY thorough... just check out the Freesync version of the X34 they did. You won't find a more comprehensive tear down of a monitor anywhere, and from someone who really knows what they're talking about. Consequently that's not something that can be knocked out in a day or two... it's why they are so well regarded. Will be worth waiting for though. That said, if they've been sent a duff panel with all kinds of faults (albeit unlikely) I'm sure we'll get word of that sooner rather than later.


----------



## webmi

i did this horrible video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7LnvmFzigs
i wanted to show the bending on the X34 vs the bending on the XB270. the XB270 has bending too, but only very low. the bending on the X34 instead is very bad. after yt has compressed the video it is not longer to see, sorry!

i did this video as well
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKQnnpD91V0
i wanted to show that on normal gaming everything seems to be fine

i did a lot of comparison and testing in the german forum "hardwareluxx".

X34

XB270


X34

XB270


here verything seems to be ok



X34


50" Plasma TV


Apple Cinemadisplay


MacBook Pro Retina 13"


i did a calibration on the x34. i took me 3.5h hours to do it.

brightness 80
contrast 50
red 49
green 50
blue 49

with a icm profil attached

AcerX34.icm.doc 23k .doc file


some more impressions


BLB/Glow


will send the monitor back. mine did 95hz, wich was ok for me, the diff. to 100hz is not even noticeable. mine had that noise on white fullscreen too, wich was ok, i never wanted to do fullscreen google on that monster. i could ignore all this for the insane immersion gaming with 3440x1440 @ 34". what killed it for me is the issue/bending with blue on the x34. i could not ignore the bad picture quality.


----------



## eucalyptus

Thumbs up @webmi good pictures.

But I can't find any problems when you have fullscreen in game? It looks pretty good.

Is "picture" quality really that bad? My last laptop had IPS, not a expensive one though, but that picture was great, and with this pricetag I except highest quality on the market


----------



## BethorMorgan

What I cannot understand is WHY the BLUE gradient is so awfully banding while both games plus the video from Uniengine are very good. I cannot spot banding there

do you have an answer ?


----------



## webmi

the fact that the x34 could not display blue very well gives me a bad taste when looking on the graphics in games like world of warcraft. i never could tell if the colors should look like this or the x34 making them look like this.

the immersion on the x34 is great, but the issue with blue, even when i offen not could see it, destroys everthing for me.

you always have that bad feeling when looking at stuff on the x34 with this issue. it is more of a mind thing, when you know there is a issue with color reproduction.


----------



## Clad120

Nice pictures!

If the banding is barly visible in game, I can live with that.

I am much more concerned by the "make noise when display white screen"


----------



## Sketchus

Yeah, I'm super torn now. That banding looks awful on the test, bust I'd be lying if I said I could spot any while playing.


----------



## atomicus

FYI... OCUK rep has said on their forums that Acer have told them running at 100Hz on the X34 will NOT void warranty. Good news at least.


----------



## Clad120

This is great news.

One less problem...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> i did this horrible video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7LnvmFzigs
> i wanted to show the bending on the X34 vs the bending on the XB270. the XB270 has bending too, but only very low. the bending on the X34 instead is very bad. after yt has compressed the video it is not longer to see, sorry!
> 
> i did this video as well
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKQnnpD91V0
> i wanted to show that on normal gaming everything seems to be fine
> 
> i did a lot of comparison and testing in the german forum "hardwareluxx".
> 
> X34
> 
> XB270
> 
> 
> X34
> 
> XB270
> 
> 
> here verything seems to be ok
> 
> 
> 
> X34
> 
> 
> 50" Plasma TV
> 
> 
> Apple Cinemadisplay
> 
> 
> MacBook Pro Retina 13"
> 
> 
> i did a calibration on the x34. i took me 3.5h hours to do it.
> 
> brightness 80
> contrast 50
> red 49
> green 50
> blue 49
> 
> with a icm profil attached
> 
> AcerX34.icm.doc 23k .doc file
> 
> 
> some more impressions
> 
> 
> BLB/Glow
> 
> 
> will send the monitor back. mine did 95hz, wich was ok for me, the diff. to 100hz is not even noticeable. mine had that noise on white fullscreen too, wich was ok, i never wanted to do fullscreen google on that monster. i could ignore all this for the insane immersion gaming with 3440x1440 @ 34". what killed it for me is the issue/bending with blue on the x34. i could not ignore the bad picture quality.


Erm... two black pictures show not bleed or glow. How do you see it??

Banding is awful, effect is like those 16-bit monitors... Maybe a faulty unit?


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> i did this horrible video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7LnvmFzigs
> i wanted to show the bending on the X34 vs the bending on the XB270. the XB270 has bending too, but only very low. the bending on the X34 instead is very bad. after yt has compressed the video it is not longer to see, sorry!
> 
> i did this video as well
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKQnnpD91V0
> i wanted to show that on normal gaming everything seems to be fine
> .............
> will send the monitor back. mine did 95hz, wich was ok for me, the diff. to 100hz is not even noticeable. mine had that noise on white fullscreen too, wich was ok, i never wanted to do fullscreen google on that monster. i could ignore all this for the insane immersion gaming with 3440x1440 @ 34". what killed it for me is the issue/bending with blue on the x34. i could not ignore the bad picture quality.


@ WEBMI

were you using the blue gradient directly from the browser ?

Can you try to download the gradient file
then please take a new picture while using the gradient as windows background ?
(alternatively open it up in a good picture viewer - one that has color profiling)

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Zeblote

I just got mine. It's amazing, no backlight bleeding, no flicker or frame skipping at 100hz.

Except for the part where it doesn't work:










Blue only does 16 colors no matter what framerate or resolution I use. Looks like the value is chopped in half for some reason, losing the lower 4 bits. Red and green work really well though

I guess I'm sending it back... this could have been the perfect monitor and acer ruined it.


----------



## webmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> @ WEBMI
> 
> were you using the blue gradient directly from the browser ?
> 
> Can you try to download the gradient file
> then please take a new picture while using the gradient as windows background ?
> (alternatively open it up in a good picture viewer - one that has color profiling)
> 
> Many thanks in advance


i already made the x34 ready for shipping it back. i cant do any more testing. realy, i asked my self a long time with direct comparison to the XB270 an other displays is use, if i should keep the x34. i did a lot of testing without showing the results or making pictures of it. like the blue windows 10 standard backround. i looked at it on 3 different monitors. the x34 had the worst picture by far. the colour shift even on this meaningless windows backround irritates me as f...

cant live with the fact the monitor color reproduction is defective.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> I just got mine. It's amazing, no backlight bleeding, no flicker or frame skipping at 100hz.
> 
> Except for the part where it doesn't work:
> 
> .........
> 
> Blue only does 16 colors no matter what framerate or resolution I use. Looks like the value is chopped in half for some reason, losing the lower 4 bits. Red and green work really well though
> 
> I guess I'm sending it back... this could have been the perfect monitor and acer ruined it.


Hello ZEBLOTE

were you using the blue gradient directly from the browser ?

Can you try to download the gradient file
then please take a new picture while using the gradient as windows background ?
(alternatively open it up in a good picture viewer - one that has color profiling)

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Clad120

wow, that looks like a major issue, and it seems that every owner had this problem for now...

No noise at 100Hz on white screen for you zeblote ?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> I just got mine. It's amazing, no backlight bleeding, no flicker or frame skipping at 100hz.
> 
> Except for the part where it doesn't work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue only does 16 colors no matter what framerate or resolution I use. Looks like the value is chopped in half for some reason, losing the lower 4 bits. Red and green work really well though
> 
> I guess I'm sending it back... this could have been the perfect monitor and acer ruined it.


Wait to see what is it about before returning... don't rush especially since you got a nice no-BLB/glow sample.


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> Hello ZEBLOTE
> 
> were you using the blue gradient directly from the browser ?
> 
> Can you try to download the gradient file
> then please take a new picture while using the gradient as windows background ?
> (alternatively open it up in a good picture viewer - one that has color profiling)
> 
> Many thanks in advance


I made a quick gradient in gimp. It looks good on my old monitor, so the gradient isn't broken

Also tried a diagonal gradient, that results in 16 diagonal stripes... any gradient that involves changing the blue value from 0 to 255 has exactly 16 stripes. 4 bit color anyone?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> wow, that looks like a major issue, and it seems that every owner had this problem for now...
> 
> No noise at 100Hz on white screen for you zeblote ?


Just tried a 100% white image and it's making a high pitched sirring noise. Even at 90hz it doesn't go away.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Wait to see what is it about before returning... don't rush especially since you got a nice no-BLB/glow sample.


It's still on my desk, I want to make more tests to see if I can fix it, try out g-sync, etc. Won't send it back until I know it's unfixable or it's nearing the time limit for returns.


----------



## hunter-dutuu

Hi Zeblote, did you buy yours from alternate.de as well as the others that had complaints?


----------



## PCM2

Does the blue gradient look the same at 60Hz?


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunter-dutuu*
> 
> Hi Zeblote, did you buy yours from alternate.de as well as the others that had complaints?


Yeah, no other retailer has it yet. Really strange.

Maybe they got the first batch for september (like originally planned), realized they were all broken, and acer delayed all following batches to other retailers for a month to fix the problems? Though I don't get why they would sell broken monitors in that case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Does the blue gradient look the same at 60Hz?


Even with overclocking disabled all together, it looks exactly the same with 16 stripes

Also, the forum appears to be broken. I don't have any posts?









And neither this page or this post exists?


----------



## hunter-dutuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> Yeah, no other retailer has it yet. Really strange.
> 
> Maybe they got the first batch for september (like originally planned), realized they were all broken, and acer delayed all following batches to other retailers for a month to fix the problems? Though I don't get why they would sell broken monitors in that case.


Yeah i hope so, mine is scheduled for november.

The forums seems to be kind of broken, i had to change the url to get to your reply :/


----------



## Sketchus

Well, mine should be due any day, also from Alternate.de I'm assuming it's broken. Which sucks.


----------



## Meric1837

The TFTCentral review of the Freesync version noted that the whining noise went away when the brightness was set above 40. Have you tried increasing the brightness to see if that handles the whining?


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> Maybe they got the first batch for september (like originally planned), realized they were all broken, and acer delayed all following batches to other retailers for a month to fix the problems? Though I don't get why they would sell broken monitors in that case.


I can only assume they didn't see this banding problem. Maybe their factory line is so automatized that quality check is done by a computer camera, and that blue gradient error simply didn't register.

Or maybe the panel's connectors somehow corroded due to humidity during sea transport - coming to think of it ... I haven't seen any packs of dry silicate in the box.

After all these reports of the same error, I'll be calling Acer support again tonight. Depending on what they have to say I'll decide whether I send it in for repair or refund. By now they sould really be aware of the issue.


----------



## wargrim

The noise of my X34 was independent of the brightness setting. In fact I tried every setting in the OSD, but nothing reduced or changed it besides lowering the contrast and changing the refresh rate.
The noise that the freesync version emits seems to be from a different source.


----------



## Foltest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> I just got mine. It's amazing, no backlight bleeding, no flicker or frame skipping at 100hz.
> 
> Except for the part where it doesn't work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue only does 16 colors no matter what framerate or resolution I use. Looks like the value is chopped in half for some reason, losing the lower 4 bits. Red and green work really well though
> 
> I guess I'm sending it back... this could have been the perfect monitor and acer ruined it.


Okay, so I'm no expert here, just using common logic, but this seems like such a humongous error that it has to be... an error.

I just don't see this NOT getting fixed. I mean, maybe if a person has some kind of vendetta against Acer they could use this as an example of their quality control standards. But again I just don't see Acer attempting to sell thousands of monitors that can only do 16 colors of blue.

Has to be a colossal error that will be fixed...

... and since this is the only problem... honestly, the back light bleed looks pretty normal to me... then the monitor is back to being a winner. Don't get me wrong. Colossal error here. But that's the point. It's TOO colossal. Something fishy's going on here.


----------



## Zeblote

This is how a diagonal blue gradient is displayed. I've no idea what's going on with those bright drops every 4 pixels, but they might have something to do with the problem.










This is how 100% blue is displayed:










Every 4th column is a little darker. It is barely visible on the photo, but very well visible in person.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foltest*
> 
> Okay, so I'm no expert here, just using common logic, but this seems like such a humongous error that it has to be... an error.
> 
> I just don't see this NOT getting fixed. I mean, maybe if a person has some kind of vendetta against Acer they could use this as an example of their quality control standards. But again I just don't see Acer attempting to sell thousands of monitors that can only do 16 colors of blue.
> 
> Has to be a colossal error that will be fixed...
> 
> ... and since this is the only problem... honestly, the back light bleed looks pretty normal to me... then the monitor is back to being a winner. Don't get me wrong. Colossal error here. But that's the point. It's TOO colossal. Something fishy's going on here.


I wouldnt called it a winner when the color banding can be fixed from Acer for the next batches. What about the coil whine and still the fact that you must overclock the monitor above 60 Hz AT YOUR OWN RISK?


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> the fact that you must overclock the monitor above 60 Hz AT YOUR OWN RISK?


That's not how this works in the EU. It's advertised as capable of 100hz and the instruction manual tells you how to use it at 100hz, so using it at 100hz can't void your warranty.

I've no idea about the US though.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> That's not how this works in the EU. They advertised it as capable of 100hz and the instruction manual tells you how to use it at 100hz, so using it at 100hz can't void your warranty.
> 
> I've no idea about the US though.


but we already saw some monitors which didnt overclock to 100 Hz, they could only oc to 95 for example. And as this is also written in the German manual for example I think this really is the risk of the end user.
Acer did this very clever, they never clamied that every monitor will run at 100 Hz, they only advertising this monitor that the x34 CAN probably reach UP TO 100 Hz... So in fact they never advertised this monitor with a MUST 100 Hz.. :/


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Acer did this very clever, they never clamied that every monitor will run at 100 Hz, they only advertising this monitor that the x34 CAN probably reach UP TO 100 Hz... So in fact they never advertised this monitor with a MUST 100 Hz.. :/


They did:


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> This is how a diagonal blue gradient is displayed. I've no idea what's going on with those bright drops every 4 pixels, but they might have something to do with the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how 100% blue is displayed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every 4th column is a little darker. It is barely visible on the photo, but very well visible in person.


Oh it is very well visible on my monitor.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Don't worry lots are going to take the chance and buy it. I'll be first in line







as soon as it's available in NA I will own one. And will update here for sure.


----------



## eucalyptus

If TFT's monitor is cherry picked the review will be out about a week or at the same the other monitors are getting released. And we can still no make any conclusions out of the review if it would be handpicked...

And since I preordered mine at the first day it was announced in Scandinavia I got it for 60 Euro less than the price is today.

So I guess I will be first in line too, I won't be able to read any "true" reviews before I got mine... Maybe I can tell the store to hold on it for me, and wait 1-2 weeks so I can see what happens. Because if they are all bad, even second batch then I will just cancel


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> They did:


Exactly. This screws them and is grounds alone for return if your monitor doesn't reach 100Hz. Further to that, everywhere I've seen selling this as a pre-order in the UK is simply saying "100Hz refresh rate", with no caveat to the contrary. So again, you're covered under UK consumer protection if it doesn't reach 100hz. Doesn't matter what Acer say elsewhere or in the manual. As mentioned earlier though, in case anyone missed it, OCUK have confirmed that Acer have said you won't void your warranty by running the monitor at 100Hz, which is good (that never made sense anyway).

This blue banding issue though is just mad!! How has this even happened?? As someone said, it's such a colossal error it makes no sense! But then we are talking Acer here, so anything is possible I suppose.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Off topic a bit, but I wonder if the z35 is going to be worth looking at. It's only 2560x1080 but it does have 144Hz. I personally don't think I'll be going that low because it's kind of a waste for my SLI titanX Hybrids but... who knows. If this monitor truly ends up being a bust I might say screw it. Because I really do want an ultra wide and gsync is an absolute must for me now after having it for a while.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> i did this horrible video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7LnvmFzigs
> i wanted to show the bending on the X34 vs the bending on the XB270. the XB270 has bending too, but only very low. the bending on the X34 instead is very bad. after yt has compressed the video it is not longer to see, sorry!
> 
> i did this video as well
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKQnnpD91V0
> i wanted to show that on normal gaming everything seems to be fine
> 
> i did a lot of comparison and testing in the german forum "hardwareluxx".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> X34
> 
> XB270
> 
> 
> X34
> 
> XB270
> 
> 
> here verything seems to be ok
> 
> 
> 
> X34
> 
> 
> 50" Plasma TV
> 
> 
> Apple Cinemadisplay
> 
> 
> MacBook Pro Retina 13"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did a calibration on the x34. i took me 3.5h hours to do it.
> 
> brightness 80
> contrast 50
> red 49
> green 50
> blue 49
> 
> with a icm profil attached
> 
> AcerX34.icm.doc 23k .doc file
> 
> 
> will send the monitor back. mine did 95hz, wich was ok for me, the diff. to 100hz is not even noticeable. mine had that noise on white fullscreen too, wich was ok, i never wanted to do fullscreen google on that monster. i could ignore all this for the insane immersion gaming with 3440x1440 @ 34". what killed it for me is the issue/bending with blue on the x34. i could not ignore the bad picture quality.


+rep.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foltest*
> 
> In fact, it's starting to look like this German seller has a batch of monitors that can't do blue.


Maybe market research made it clear that Germans don't really care about blue?


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> This is how a diagonal blue gradient is displayed. I've no idea what's going on with those bright drops every 4 pixels, but they might have something to do with the problem.
> This is how 100% blue is displayed:
> 
> Every 4th column is a little darker. It is barely visible on the photo, but very well visible in person.


is this a dirt i am seeing?


----------



## Jermone123

Dead Pixel?


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> is this a dirt i am seeing?


Maybe... maybe it's also a dead subpixel or something... it's so tiny I can't find it again even though I know where it should be.


----------



## Kanivakil

Hopefully, an Acer employee would spot this email and act quickly.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Hopefully, an Acer employee would spot this email and act quickly.


I detect irony...


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I detect irony...


Ha ha yea I was kind of confused.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Exactly. This screws them and is grounds alone for return if your monitor doesn't reach 100Hz. Further to that, everywhere I've seen selling this as a pre-order in the UK is simply saying "100Hz refresh rate", with no caveat to the contrary.


Do we even know for sure that it's the monitor's fault that these people can't reach 100 Hz? Since this is taking it very close to Display Port's maximum bandwith, it could also be a faulty cable or the video card's output that isn't able to handle it despite the official specifications.


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> Do we even know for sure that it's the monitor's fault that these people can't reach 100 Hz? Since this is taking it very close to Display Port's maximum bandwith, it could also be a faulty cable or the video card's output that isn't able to handle it despite the official specifications.


There's a cable included though which seems to be high quality enough to run 100hz (atleast it works for me)


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> Do we even know for sure that it's the monitor's fault that these people can't reach 100 Hz? Since this is taking it very close to Display Port's maximum bandwith, it could also be a faulty cable or the video card's output that isn't able to handle it despite the official specifications.


Could be.

I don't get the outrage over the overclocking thing - no way they will know for warranty issues, and if you don't get a unit that does 100 Hz, just RMA it.

Right now the only dealbreaker for me is the banding really, it's inexcusable.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> Do we even know for sure that it's the monitor's fault that these people can't reach 100 Hz? Since this is taking it very close to Display Port's maximum bandwith, it could also be a faulty cable or the video card's output that isn't able to handle it despite the official specifications.


There is a cable included (think i read that some posts ago) wich most ppl are using or have tried so its prolly not that.
And i dont think its the card since ppl with a brand new 980 ti still have the same problem.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Ugh so I was just checking out newegg and saw that the rog swift is on for a great price here in canada. 670$ (it's usually like 8-900) I don't know what to do. I want this monitor so bad but I'm starting to think a triple rog swift set up could be pretty frickin awesome as well. I've always wanted to stay away from multi monitor setups though unless one was just used for multitasking.

I don't know.. any thoughts ?

Edit: ugh.. nm my phone for some reason must have jumped over to the American newegg. What a letdown haha.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Ugh so I was just checking out newegg and saw that the rog swift is on for a great price here in canada. 670$ (it's usually like 8-900) I don't know what to do. I want this monitor so bad but I'm starting to think a triple rog swift set up could be pretty frickin awesome as well. I've always wanted to stay away from multi monitor setups though unless one was just used for multitasking.
> 
> I don't know.. any thoughts ?
> 
> Edit: ugh.. nm my phone for some reason must have jumped over to the American newegg. What a letdown haha.


Are you able to order on the US Amazon store? B/c the PG278Q is going for USD$574.04 over here sold straight from Amazon, not even a third party seller either (*Link*).


----------



## Qcbuild

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=asus_rog_swift-_-24-236-405-_-Product

CA 949$

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=asus_rog_swift-_-24-236-405-_-Product

US 670 $


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=asus_rog_swift-_-24-236-405-_-Product
> 
> CA 949$
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236405&cm_re=asus_rog_swift-_-24-236-405-_-Product
> 
> US 670 $


Haha yeah... it's pretty bad these days. Graphics cards are horrible as well. My titanX Hybrids were 1549$ each.

I miss the (very brief) days when our dollar was worth more than theirs. Haha :/


----------



## enta

Hey guys,

i got my x34 today and guess what, blue looks really poor.
And yes i purchased it from Alternate in Germany.

I was so excited to get this monitor and now it seems like i have to send it back.

Thats what it looks like:



And to the post 2 pages back, yes unfortunately we germans can see blue too









I can´t believe this is a panel problem, i´m still hoping for a fix or something like that (i have no clue how a panel works),
but seems like i have to sent it back









I think i have not read from a single dude in germany who hasn´t sent it back by now.

greez


----------



## ozzy1925

i think we have the all german buyers here


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enta*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> i got my x34 today and guess what, blue looks really ****ty.
> And yes i purchased it from Alternate in Germany.
> 
> I was so excited to get this monitor and now it seems like i have to send it back.
> 
> Thats what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> And to the post 2 pages back, yes unfortunately we germans can see blue too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can´t believe this is a panel problem, i´m still hoping for a fix or something like that (i have no clue how a panel works),
> but seems like i have to sent it back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i have not read from a single dude in germany who hasn´t sent it back by now.
> 
> greez


Do you see exactly 16 shades of blue on a black->blue gradient? With black->red, black->green and blue->white working perfectly?


----------



## enta

Yes, exactly 16 Shades, everthing else is fine.
Except white to black, i have yellowish lines in between.

You dont see it clearly on the Photo i took, but there are 16 Shades.

Is a panel guru in here, who can explain how this can happen?


----------



## Sketchus

Might could well be here tomorrow. I am CERTAIN I will have this problem now. I've not seen one person without it.


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enta*
> 
> Except white to black, i have yellowish lines in between.


That's because the blue level doesn't rise correctly, red and green a little higher than blue makes yellowish grey.


----------



## enta

Thx Zeblote, that makes sense.

Here´s the white->Black one.
Doesn´t annoy me too much, but still noticable.


----------



## interloper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Ugh so I was just checking out newegg and saw that the rog swift is on for a great price here in canada. 670$ (it's usually like 8-900) I don't know what to do. I want this monitor so bad but I'm starting to think a triple rog swift set up could be pretty frickin awesome as well. I've always wanted to stay away from multi monitor setups though unless one was just used for multitasking.
> 
> I don't know.. any thoughts ?
> 
> Edit: ugh.. nm my phone for some reason must have jumped over to the American newegg. What a letdown haha.


It depends on how tolerant you are and what you play to be honest, I pre-ordered the X34 for that exact reason - to get away from my 3(4)-monitor setup but still have a wider than 16:9 platform to play on, after using a surround setup for a couple of years I've grown to dislike it, UNLESS you only play flight sims or racing sims, which is what I'll honestly say is the only thing I tolerate playing on this setup, but then you'd probably be better off with a good TV for better immersion like our guy CallsignVega here has.

With 3-monitor setups there is stretching on the outer monitors which is not avoidable unless the game is made to render to 3 different screens at once (very few), and the fact that 5760x1080 is more demanding than 3440x1440, 6,2m pixels compared to X34's 4,9m, not to mention hassle with drivers very often. And you mentioned the Swift, which is like 11 million pixels with 3 of em, you'd need hardware from space to make that work. Don't get me wrong, 3-monitor setups are great for multi-tasking, but not so much for games in my opinion - which is why I'll be keeping my other 3 monitors and have them in a 3+1 configuration, and I'll only use the X34 for games and the others for browsers and chat etc (if the X34 doesn't turn bad that is).


----------



## Caanon

So here's my prediction as a lurker:

It seems awfully strange that alternate.de not only got a full stock of monitors before all the tech outlets (e.g. TFTCentral), much less before it was released into the mass market as a whole. Since all of these monitors so far have had defects - and especially the egregious 4-bit blue channel - I wonder if these monitors weren't rejects from the factory that alternate.de managed to get a hold of early and sell. Or, short of that, there was a first wave that went out a month or so ago to retailers, but the defects were detected by Acer after they were out the door and they notified the retailers of the recall. Most vendors didn't sell their units and returned 'em, but it could be that a few retailers didn't recall them to Acer and instead sold them on the market figuring that in the event that customers returned them they could just pass the charge on to Acer.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

^ I totally agree that it is something along those lines. I mean it would be complete suicide for a company to release a monitor with a 100% failure rate. They would be ruined.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caanon*
> 
> So here's my prediction as a lurker:
> 
> It seems awfully strange that alternate.de not only got a full stock of monitors before all the tech outlets (e.g. TFTCentral), much less before it was released into the mass market as a whole. Since all of these monitors so far have had defects - and especially the egregious 4-bit blue channel - I wonder if these monitors weren't rejects from the factory that alternate.de managed to get a hold of early and sell. Or, short of that, there was a first wave that went out a month or so ago to retailers, but the defects were detected by Acer after they were out the door and they notified the retailers of the recall. Most vendors didn't sell their units and returned 'em, but it could be that a few retailers didn't recall them to Acer and instead sold them on the market figuring that in the event that customers returned them they could just pass the charge on to Acer.


It's a possible scenario for sure. Let's hope this is the case.


----------



## Waro

To me it seems like Alternate has an exlusive deal with Acer because they were also the first selling the XB270HU ... in this case the defects would be "normal" for the monitor, sadly.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Let's just be honest.. the day of places other than north America getting exclusive rights to sell electronics/gaming products is long gone (unless the product in question is specifically made for that area of the world)

No one consumes things like us north Americans lol so it just makes sense that products launch here first. Just the idea that one random German of all places website has secured exclusive rights to sell a monitor before it's release date just doesn't compute.. in my mind at least.

Add that with the fact that from what we've seen it's a pretty much 100% failure rate, I haven't lost hope yet.

Obviously this is just my opinion and others don't need to share it.


----------



## CallsignVega

All of you with problems and this monitor have your NVIDIA settings set to RGB/Full Dynamic/10 bit color or 4:4:4? I'm not sure which settings come up under NVIDIA control panel as it differs per monitor.

As to the other question, 3440x1440 max frequency under DP 1.2 is 137 Hz, so the display is quite far from the limit.


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> All of you with problems and this monitor have your NVIDIA settings set to RGB/Full Dynamic/10 bit color or 4:4:4? I'm not sure which settings come up under NVIDIA control panel as it differs per monitor.
> 
> As to the other question, 3440x1440 max frequency under DP 1.2 is 137 Hz, so the display is quite far from the limit.


The driver seems to force these settings, there is no way to change them.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> All of you with problems and this monitor have your NVIDIA settings set to RGB/Full Dynamic/10 bit color or 4:4:4? I'm not sure which settings come up under NVIDIA control panel as it differs per monitor.
> 
> As to the other question, 3440x1440 max frequency under DP 1.2 is 137 Hz, so the display is quite far from the limit.


I was under the impression that the max bandwith is 109hz at 3440x1440. Are you totally positive on those figures ?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> I was under the impression that the max bandwith is 109hz at 3440x1440. Are you totally positive on those figures ?


Someone says 145 Hz, some other say 137 Hz and some more other say 109 Hz. I still have to understand the real limit, maybe one accounts for overhead (137Hz) and the other (145Hz) not? But then where is the 109 Hz limit coming from? That said I don't know if G-sync adds some more overhead too, thus lowering the max refresh rate, or not. I haven't read anything in that regard in any review so far. Quite confusing honestly, but as long as it works @ 100 Hz properly I don't really care.

And I hope the blue banding problem is only a firmware/driver issue that can be fixed with an update, if that is going to be the case all these monitors from alternate.de can get a simple update and Acer won't have to get new panels and replace them losing even more time.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> The driver seems to force these settings, there is no way to change them.


I see. Still with 8 bit color the blue banding issue should not be there of course.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> I was under the impression that the max bandwith is 109hz at 3440x1440. Are you totally positive on those figures ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Someone says 145 Hz, some other say 137 Hz and some more other say 109 Hz. I still have to understand the real limit, maybe one accounts for overhead (137Hz) and the other (145Hz) not? But then where is the 109 Hz limit coming from? That said I don't know if G-sync adds some more overhead too, thus lowering the max refresh rate, or not. I haven't read anything in that regard in any review so far. Quite confusing honestly, but as long as it works @ 100 Hz properly I don't really care.
> 
> And I hope the blue banding problem is only a firmware/driver issue that can be fixed with an update, if that is going to be the case all these monitors from alternate.de can get a simple update and Acer won't have to get new panels and replace them losing even more time.


It's 137 Hz with everything taken into account. 145 Hz is with 10-bit overhead removed but not accounting for timings. No clue whoever said 109 Hz but it's incorrect.


----------



## Qcbuild

what about those monitor without the g-sync they doesnt seems to have that blue problem and it's pretty much the same pannel imo it's a recall batch or something like that


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

I'm almost positive it was Linus from LTT where I heard the 109 number.

Strange, he's usually very accurate in respect to things like that.

So just for information sake, do you know the bandwith limit on 3840x2160 ?
It seems if the limit is 137 on 3340x1440 then 75-80 must be possible on a 4k monitor? I'd love to have my 4k Gsync panel do 80. Would definitely notice a difference.


----------



## atomicus

It can't be 137Hz, it just can't be. No way. We'd have seen a 120Hz or even a 100Hz 3440x1440 panel by now, or at the very least rumours or talk of one. I have heard the 109Hz figure in several places, and somewhere someone explained the math behind it all.

Here's a chart which may help...


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I see. Still with 8 bit color the blue banding issue should not be there of course.
> 
> It's 137 Hz with everything taken into account. 145 Hz is with 10-bit overhead removed but not accounting for timings. No clue whoever said 109 Hz but it's incorrect.


3440*1440*32*137 is 2171658240, DP 1.2 doesn't support 21Gbit/s. It only does about 17 Gbit, which is what you get for 109hz.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Unfortunately, no.. that chart didn't help at all. Hahah. It might as well be written in Greek. But yeah I thought the 109hz was correct as well. 137 seemed awfully high right off the bat.

On another note... I have a question for you monitor gurus out there. My current monitor is a TN panel (xb280hk 4k gsync) and it (apparently) has a 1ms response time. Now I've already decided my next monitor is going to be the x34 as soon as it's humanly possible to get my hands on one.... so I've read that ips screens response time isn't as fast as TN. My question is, do you think it will be something tangibly noticeable for me while gaming that I will feel input latency? I don't play much competitive multiplayer but I am a diehard gamer and I feel as though input latency is just as important when playing a game like dark souls because that last second roll or parry can mean the difference between death and victory. All sorts of other games as well that I play for example games that use the arkham style combat where if you play correctly for maximum damage you time your attacks and parries down to the perfect moment rather than button mashing etc...

So yeah, do you think it's something I should be worried about or is it such a small difference I'll never know.


----------



## Sketchus

I wouldn't worry. The freesync model was in the lowest lag category on TFTCentral. That means it's sutible for competitive play. I don't think there is any reason to think this will be higher.


----------



## DweeB0

Monitor manufacturers don't list actual input lag in their specs.
Pixel response times have become marketing jargon and AFAIK there's still no standard when it comes to testing it.
Most monitors worth their salt will come with an overdrive adjustment to fix any ghosting or overshoot.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Yeah I always see GtoG response times listed.

Well anyway thanks for answering









How many more guys on here are still waiting for their x34 to arrive from that site?

Is this website in question a shady site in general or is it like Amazon or newegg would be over here ?


----------



## Sketchus

I'm expecting one within the coming days.

I think they are generally supposed to be quite reputable. And from what I gather no one has had issues returning.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> I'm almost positive it was Linus from LTT where I heard the 109 number.
> 
> Strange, he's usually very accurate in respect to things like that.
> 
> So just for information sake, do you know the bandwith limit on 3840x2160 ?
> It seems if the limit is 137 on 3340x1440 then 75-80 must be possible on a 4k monitor? I'd love to have my 4k Gsync panel do 80. Would definitely notice a difference.


Who? Anyway, the frequency limit for 4K over DP 1.2 with VESA CVT-R2 timings is 82 Hz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It can't be 137Hz, it just can't be. No way. We'd have seen a 120Hz or even a 100Hz 3440x1440 panel by now, or at the very least rumours or talk of one. I have heard the 109Hz figure in several places, and somewhere someone explained the math behind it all.
> 
> Here's a chart which may help...


Infallible logic.







Not to mention the chart doesn't conflict with my numbers. I'd love to see the "math" behind 109 Hz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> 3440*1440*32*137 is 2171658240, DP 1.2 doesn't support 21Gbit/s. It only does about 17 Gbit, which is what you get for 109hz.


Considering two of your numbers are wrong, let's just take a wild guess and say 109 Hz is also wrong...

Confirming calculations:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort

DP 1.2=17.28Gbit with 8b/10b encoding removed. All resolutions below include CVT-R2 timing overhead.

3840 × 2160 × 24 bpp @ 60 Hz 12.54/17.28=1.378 12.54(60)x1.378=82Hz

2560 × 1440 × 24 bpp @ 60 Hz 5.63/17.28=3.069 5.63(60)x3.069=184Hz

3440 x 1440 x 24 bpp = 4.95(137)/3.68(184)=34.5% 137x1.345=137 Hz

These displays are using 24 bit color with no alpha channel.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Who? Really? You don't know who Linus tech tips is?


----------



## Jermone123

Your missing out if you don't know who Linus is. You MUST have seen him before.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Who? Really? You don't know who Linus tech tips is?


Is that the hipster guy with the earrings that puts a monitor on his desk and says "I like it" and calls it a review? I'll be guessing math isn't his strong suit.


----------



## Jermone123

I don't wanna get in a back and fourth about Linus, but Linus is the shizzy period. Not everyone wants reviews like TFT, not everyone understands in depth tech terms and charts and that is OK. That said... Linus knows his stuff. He also knows how to communicate it to the wide majority audience.

Not to mention what he has done for the hobby... he has educated countless amount of people interested in our hobby and looking to get started in PC Gaming and Hardware.

He gets the amount of views he does for a reason plain and simple. Some people though love to hate on him... I guess that comes with success though.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Is that the hipster guy with the earrings that puts a monitor on his desk and says "I like it" and calls it a review? I'll be guessing math isn't his strong suit.


He's like a white version of Speedy Gonzales. The rat that says "Arriba! Arriba!" When he sees queso. Never once does Linus failed to cause my hair to flare up like Albert Einstein. He's the geekiest, nerdiest, fastest speaking and high pitched voice high tech gadget geek I've seen on this planet.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I don't wanna get in a back and fourth about Linus, but Linus is the shizzy period. Not everyone wants reviews like TFT, not everyone understands in depth tech terms and charts and that is OK. That said... Linus knows his stuff. He also knows how to communicate it to the wide majority audience.
> 
> Not to mention what he has done for the hobby... he has educated countless amount of people interested in our hobby and looking to get started in PC Gaming and Hardware.
> 
> He gets the amount of views he does for a reason plain and simple. Some people though love to hate on him... I guess that comes with success though.


Totally agree. I love his channel. And he most definitely does, in fact very much know his stuff. I enjoy jayztwocents as well. Actually in the past year or so I really have started to enjoy quite a few tech you tubers. There's a lot of really great enthusiast pc personalities on there. I'm really enjoying a guy that doesn't have a massive following yet, but he's growing all the time and has great production.. he's one of my favorites because he's a big gamer as well as a big pc enthusiast.. my two favorite things








his name is joker productions if anyone is interested in checking him out.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I don't wanna get in a back and fourth about Linus, but Linus is the shizzy period. Not everyone wants reviews like TFT, not everyone understands in depth tech terms and charts and that is OK. That said... Linus knows his stuff. He also knows how to communicate it to the wide majority audience.
> 
> Not to mention what he has done for the hobby... he has educated countless amount of people interested in our hobby and looking to get started in PC Gaming and Hardware.
> 
> He gets the amount of views he does for a reason plain and simple. Some people though love to hate on him... I guess that comes with success though.


I get that perspective. I will say though that the few videos of his that I've seen seem more like marketing than reviewing. Rarely he has anything negative or critical to say. Like he is afraid to rub the companies that are giving him equipment the wrong way. But I guess he has his place. Now back to topic.









I'm seriously curious to know why it appears this monitor is using 4-bit color on the blue channel. I have the Freesync version here that uses the same panel and it doesn't have this flaw. The only thing I can think of is there is something wrong with the G-Sync module setup they have in the X34.


----------



## jbass350z

Do the freesync monitors have this blue color banding issue?


----------



## F4ze0ne

I can confirm as well that my freesync version doesn't have this issue with banding on the blue channel.


----------



## Sephirothbg

After a one-week trip across Europe my monitor came 5 min ago but i sent it back without even opening the case. I took the decision today on account of all the info that obviously points that the entire batch is faulty with the blue color problem.
Looking forward now to a second revision or I'll wait for the Asus one.

Had the saddest face as the Ups guy was taking it back towards his truck....


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sephirothbg*
> 
> After a one-week trip across Europe my monitor came 5 min ago but i sent it back without even opening the case. I took the decision today on account of all the info that obviously points that the entire batch is faulty with the blue color problem.
> Looking forward now to a second revision or I'll wait for the Asus one.
> 
> Had the saddest face as the Ups guy was taking it back towards his truck....


I think you should've opened it and tried at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Who? Anyway, the frequency limit for 4K over DP 1.2 with VESA CVT-R2 timings is 82 Hz.
> Infallible logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the chart doesn't conflict with my numbers. I'd love to see the "math" behind 109 Hz.
> Considering two of your numbers are wrong, let's just take a wild guess and say 109 Hz is also wrong...
> 
> Confirming calculations:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort
> 
> DP 1.2=17.28Gbit with 8b/10b encoding removed. All resolutions below include CVT-R2 timing overhead.
> 
> 3840 × 2160 × 24 bpp @ 60 Hz 12.54/17.28=1.378 12.54(60)x1.378=82Hz
> 
> 2560 × 1440 × 24 bpp @ 60 Hz 5.63/17.28=3.069 5.63(60)x3.069=184Hz
> 
> 3440 x 1440 x 24 bpp = 4.95(137)/3.68(184)=34.5% 137x1.345=137 Hz
> 
> These displays are using 24 bit color with no alpha channel.


And if they wanted they could've used dual cable setup for a 4K at 144Hz


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I get that perspective. I will say though that the few videos of his that I've seen seem more like marketing than reviewing. Rarely he has anything negative or critical to say. Like he is afraid to rub the companies that are giving him equipment the wrong way. But I guess he has his place. Now back to topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously curious to know why it appears this monitor is using 4-bit color on the blue channel. I have the Freesync version here that uses the same panel and it doesn't have this flaw. The only thing I can think of is there is something wrong with the G-Sync module setup they have in the X34.


I don't remember exactly where I read this, but I heard this and the upcoming 165Hz monitor from Asus are using a newer G-Sync revision. It's possible an updated driver from NV may be needed?

Also according to Acer, the monitor is supposed to be released officially next month. So that will coincide with a new driver from NV.

This monitor has an HDMI port right? If the banding artifacts show in all resolutions in Windows, might be worth hooking it up to a game console or something and see if the banding persists there. Might not be a hardware fault


----------



## Sephirothbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I think you should've opened it and tried at least.


Yeah, I know. I barely had the will to send it way. But I don't have the time for testing it. I want to know beforehand that everything is or at least should be in order and then I'd take it.
Besides i hadn't paid anything to this point and I wouldn't want to pay for it, confirm that it's faulty and then go through all the procedures of the return of the monitor and my money. I just don't have the time for all this.


----------



## NeoTiger

I called the Acer Support in Germany this morning. Asked the guy on the line if they are aware of the high RMAs on this monitor and the blue color banding problem in specific.

He said he hasn't heard a thing about it. And they only get like *two* RMAs on their monitors a year.


----------



## BethorMorgan

yeah 2 RMA a year is the number the customer support considers

the other like 1000 goes directly from seller to manufacturing plant


----------



## toncij

I doubt there is a huge amount of RMA's really. We have a skewed perception if you count here. They've probably sold 50 units and you saw like 3 (?) with a defect on this forum?


----------



## NeoTiger

Two RMAs on *any* monitor Acer ever built.

But then again, it could be true, because if buyers return it directly for refund, which you can within two weeks here in Germany, their local repair service never gets to see it of course.

Well, I decided to let them try and fix it. I'm gone all next week anyway, so not much time lost there. And since there isn't any other alternative monitor for me out there, I can just as well wait and see what happens.

I just wish there was at least ONE owner of the Predator X34 who would come here and could testify that his monitor has no blue banding.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Is that the hipster guy with the earrings that puts a monitor on his desk and says "I like it" and calls it a review? I'll be guessing math isn't his strong suit.


now i start to like you


----------



## webmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> They've probably sold 50 units and you saw like 3 (?) with a defect on this forum?


I (we) saw at least like 15 (may be 20) units now. here in germany there are a few more ppl who do not post in this forum. not one single unit do not have had the banding problem until now. not even one user could report a unit without the banding problem.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> I (we) saw at least like 15 (may be 20) units now. here in germany there are a few more ppl who do not post in this forum. not one single unit do not have had the banding problem until now. not even one user could report a unit without the banding problem.


That is scary.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> That is scary.


I would say it's the opposite : it means all of those are from a failed/flawed batch

it would be a lot worse if it was a big lottery with 50% good and 50% bad. Oor even worse if there was 3 different issues all popping up randomly

this way, the problem is 1 and all of the units come from a single seller, problably also from a single production batch

THERE A LOT OF ROOM FOR ACER TO IMPROVE and probably easily...

let's way for the TFT review - even if the unit was cherry picked by ACER, it will show what is the true potential of the Monitor


----------



## Sephirothbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> I would say it's the opposite : it means all of those are from a failed/flawed batch
> 
> it would be a lot worse if it was a big lottery with 50% good and 50% bad. Oor even worse if there was 3 different issues all popping up randomly
> 
> this way, the problem is 1 and all of the units come from a single seller, problably also from a single production batch
> 
> THERE A LOT OF ROOM FOR ACER TO IMPROVE and probably easily...
> 
> let's way for the TFT review - even if the unit was cherry picked by ACER, it will show what is the true potential of the Monitor


Exactly. Like someone said it probably has something to do with the Gsync module, given that the Freesync variant doesn't have this flaw.


----------



## toncij

It may be firmware error, production error or desing error. The first two are fixable, the last one is not.


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> These displays are using 24 bit color with no alpha channel.


That would make sense, but the nvidia driver wants to use 32 bit. Unless I'm misunderstanding what that setting is for.


----------



## atomicus

Everyone had better hope this banding problem IS affecting every monitor so far and it's a simple production error that the whole batch is suffering from... although it seems crazy to me that it was missed, unless Alternate were given them by mistake or something. I've not seen any images myself of an X34 G-Sync model displaying blue correctly yet. It certainly makes sense given all monitors sold are coming from a lone retailer, and much earlier than we initially expected. If not, and this is a random fault that Acer know nothing about and can't explain, and that's going to continue to affect a high % of panels... well, that doesn't even bear thinking about. At the very least we'd see the release date indefinitely delayed while they try to fix this, and if it's a very serious problem they may even have to scrap a load of product and go back to the production line... who knows? They can't sell a broken monitor, as much as they may try!


----------



## NeoTiger

Alternate doesn't seem to keep those monitor on stock themselves. At least mine was shipped from some unknown logistics company according to the delivery notes, so I think they just take the orders and forward them to Acer for processing, which just ship them right out of harbor warehouses.

Would make sense, because these boxes are extremely huge and probably don't sell huge quantities due to their price. No retailer would like to keep those stocked in large quantities.

When I gave the Acer support the serial number of my monitor, they could identify it as one of theirs. So these are apparently not fakes, as some have suggested.


----------



## Sketchus

Out of interest what would be the best way to test banding with a console? I'd like to try it just to say I have.


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> When I gave the Acer support the serial number of my monitor, they could identify it as one of theirs. So these are apparently not fakes, as some have suggested.


I doubt anyone could fake these monitors. Except for the blue, they work too well for that to be an option.


----------



## atomicus

Alternate are an otherwise very reputable re-seller, so I don't think they are at fault here. I've bought stuff from them myself before without incident, and had to return a PC case due to it being scratched, and they were incredibly helpful. I reckon the most likely scenario here is that it's a bad batch sent out to them mistakenly by Acer.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Alternate are an otherwise very reputable re-seller, so I don't think they are at fault here. I've bought stuff from them myself before without incident, and had to return a PC case due to it being scratched, and they were incredibly helpful. I reckon the most likely scenario here is that it's a bad batch sent out to them mistakenly by Acer.


We are going around in circles here, same thing being sayd over and over.
Lets just see when the next retailer get the monitors and we hear back from those ppl (me included from shop here in Belgium).

*Fingers Crossed*


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> We are going around in circles here, same thing being sayd over and over.
> Lets just see when the next retailer get the monitors and we hear back from those ppl (me included from shop here in Belgium).
> 
> *Fingers Crossed*


I don't think we'll even need to wait that long to get another clue... as TFT Central have their review sample now which they've reported has come straight from the production line and hasn't been opened. They will probably comment soon if theirs has the banding issue or not, as it will be patently obvious either way.


----------



## Zeblote

Looking at one of my images again:










I've noticed something in this one. Every 4th column has these artifacts, but the 3 between them actually look good!

Made a new set of gradient images that have every 4th column left black to test this theory:

















(My camera doesn't like the vertical black stripes on the screen. It does not have any banding or artifacts in person)

Close up of a diagonal gradient now looks like this:










Every 4th column of pixels is broken.

If anyone else could test whether this also applies to other screens that'd be great!
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/143512782/monitor/gradients.zip (View them in fullscreen, aligned to the top left. Won't work with any zoom or offset)


----------



## timd78

You are probably onto something there. Circuitry problems ect.


----------



## PCM2

I can't help thinking this is intentional in order to be able to drive the panel at up to 100Hz. That or Acer-branded pixie dust.


----------



## NeoTiger

I've described the problem a few days back here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/2280#post_24412894


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I can't help thinking this is intentional in order to be able to drive the panel at up to 100Hz. That or Acer-branded pixie dust.


A simple defect is more likely. You just don't put a 10-bit-color-display into a $1300 premium monitor and then cut off four data lanes just so you can make it 100 Hz without expecting a mass-RMA. They'd rather have stuck with 75 Hz.


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> I've described the problem a few days back here.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/2280#post_24412894


That looks exactly like the problem I have aswell. But how can this even happen? How would *that* go through quality control?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> ...how can this even happen? How would *that* go through quality control?


Quality control? Is that Swahili or a long lost Inca dialect? Come on, this is Acer we're talking about...


----------



## PCM2

It's an 8-bit panel (with 2-bit FRC). And I wouldn't put it past Acer. 100Hz is more appealing to many and the sad thing is some users really won't notice this issue.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> That looks exactly like the problem I have aswell. But how can this even happen? How would *that* go through quality control?


I guess if it's only a sporadic production error, that could have been missed easily if the final quality check is done by a person who takes only a short look at a test image and is bored out of his mind by having to do that a thousand times a day for hardly a dollar per hour.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It's an 8-bit panel (with 2-bit FRC). And I wouldn't put it past Acer. 100Hz is more appealing to many and the sad thing is some users really won't notice this issue.


If it's only 8-Bit, how come the technical specifications claims it can display 1,07 billion colors?


----------



## Clad120

could this really be a deliberate choice from acer ? has this ever happened before ?


----------



## PCM2

Sorry for the ambiguity. Can't post proper replies on my phone. It is a 10-bit effective panel, but only handles an 8-bit signal with 2-bit FRC. The data demands are not the same as a true 10-bit panel. Just as 6-bit + 2-bit FRC can claim 16.7 million colours.


----------



## funfordcobra

They test these simply to see if they turn on and receive audio and video signals along with obvious panel damage. (Like cracks)
They don't test ips glow, BLB, banding, and alot of other issues we gamers can't deal with.

Likley the banding was briefly tested but being that it's only blue, either was overlooked or deemed acceptable because it only effects a few colors. Just like older 4k or uhd tvs, if you can't get 4:4:4 chroma out of the box you will likley have to find another brand of TV that does. Unless they start replacing PCBs that will allow proper color banding. There's not an update or driver that can fix this. They won't even have a working PCB until revision 2 is out. Then they can send out or start repairing v1.


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> They test these simply to see if they turn on and receive audio and video signals along with obvious panel damage. (Like cracks)
> They don't test ips glow, BLB, banding, and alot of other issues we gamers can't deal with.
> 
> Likley the banding was briefly tested but being that it's only blue, either was overlooked or deemed acceptable because it only effects a few colors. Just like older 4k or uhd tvs, if you can't get 4:4:4 chroma out of the box you will likley have to find another brand of TV that does. Unless they start replacing PCBs that will allow proper color banding. There's not an update or driver that can fix this. They won't even have a working PCB until revision 2 is out. Then they can send out or start repairing v1.


It could be dodgy solder joints or ribbon cable also. If its a PCB problem then something is dieing and we need a v2 board as some have gone out without banding.


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> If its a PCB problem then something is dieing and we need a v2 board as some have gone out without banding.


Where have you seen someone say he's got one without blue banding?


----------



## timd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> Where have you seen someone say he's got one without blue banding?


Seem to recall people talking about it and someone saying theirs was fine but i dont have time to fish it out. Might be easier to ask them to step forward.

If every single monitor has a blue banding issue then yeah, if theyre smart the dont even let any more batches go out until its fixed, which will incur further delays. If they are all screwed then TFTcentral's will be. They have several times stated they do not think ACER cherry picks their monitors and that they come straight from production.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> Looking at one of my images again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed something in this one. Every 4th column has these artifacts, but the 3 between them actually look good!
> 
> Made a new set of gradient images that have every 4th column left black to test this theory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My camera doesn't like the vertical black stripes on the screen. It does not have any banding or artifacts in person)
> 
> Close up of a diagonal gradient now looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every 4th column of pixels is broken.
> 
> If anyone else could test whether this also applies to other screens that'd be great!
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/143512782/monitor/gradients.zip (View them in fullscreen, aligned to the top left. Won't work with any zoom or offset)


I'm not sure what are those gradients of yours presenting?

You've intentionally inserted black columns every 4th horizontal pixel. What does that prove? Just reviewed those images on:
Dell 5K, NEC SpectraView Reference 272, Asus Swift and now on MacBookPro Retina - all displays show correctly those columns.

Am I missing a point?

I've reviewed your monitor pictures again. Aside from camera moire, I don't see anything out of the ordinary and I don't see any banding.


----------



## jackson22

Jfyi: The german store shut down the offer of the Acer Predator X34. It's no longer available. I guess that's what happens when >90% goes RMA..

https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-X34BMiphz/html/product/1210814

I really hope that they will forward the customer complains to Acer so they fix the X34.


----------



## Sketchus

Good spot.

Same with the UK site:

https://www.alternate.co.uk/html/product/1210814


----------



## Rahkeesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'm not sure what are those gradients of yours presenting?
> 
> You've intentionally inserted black columns every 4th horizontal pixel. What does that prove? Just reviewed those images on:
> Dell 5K, NEC SpectraView Reference 272, Asus Swift and now on MacBookPro Retina - all displays show correctly those columns.
> 
> Am I missing a point?


Look at his first picture which was taken with a "smooth" gradient? Any lines you see in that one are produced by the monitor itself... the only way to get appearance of a smooth gradient on this current crop, is to black out that 4th column...

Most recent thought was that the entire panel only supports 4-bit blue channel, but this test suggests that there's "merely" some issue with every 4th line.


----------



## NeoTiger

It's interesting that they pulled the monitor completely from their shop. They are not even taking pre-orders anymore?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahkeesh*
> 
> Look at his first picture which was taken with a "smooth" gradient? Any lines you see in that one are produced by the monitor itself... the only way to get appearance of a smooth gradient on this current crop, is to black out that 4th column...
> 
> Most recent thought was that the entire panel only supports 4-bit blue channel, but this test suggests that there's "merely" some issue with every 4th line.


Very strange... it seems that the fourth columns on a gradient hard transition gets late and the darker part is too dark and the lighter part is too bright for the same amount of vertical pixels, converging on the point where there is a rough edge of the two shades. Interesting. Seems like a pattern. But, banding should not disappear on other images...


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Am I missing a point?


Yes. Displaying a full blue gradient on the x34 looks like this:










By blocking out every 4th column of pixels, it looks like this:










Every 4th column of blue pixels is broken, the others work fine.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> Jfyi: The german store shut down the offer of the Acer Predator X34. It's no longer available. I guess that's what happens when >90% goes RMA..
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-X34BMiphz/html/product/1210814
> 
> I really hope that they will forward the customer complains to Acer so they fix the X34.


Just hoping it does not effect the other shops delivery date, mine still says this week but im starting to doubt that very much...


----------



## eucalyptus

Is there any other shops taking down the pre-order?

If next batch don't work as supposed, or they are getting delayed to christmas or later I think I go for the new Asus rog swift IPS monitor instead... Anyone else?


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Is there any other shops taking down the pre-order?
> 
> If next batch don't work as supposed, or they are getting delayed to christmas or later I think I go for the new Asus rog swift IPS monitor instead... Anyone else?


Maybe, its going to be wait and see.. i will try out the X34 first (since thats probly going to be released first) but if it fails or has problems asus it is.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> Yes. Displaying a full blue gradient on the x34 looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By blocking out every 4th column of pixels, it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every 4th column of blue pixels is broken, the others work fine.


Thanks, someone else also made it clear. This is ridiculous... LOL That is why I didn't get it - it is.. unbelievably stupid.


----------



## Sketchus

Mine just arrived!

Banding.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Maybe, its going to be wait and see.. i will try out the X34 first (since thats probly going to be released first) but if it fails or has problems asus it is.


I am with you man. Sounds like a good strategy to me. 144hz out of the box, no fancy tricks. I will try the x34 first though and see what happens. I just can not wait much longer anymore...


----------



## Sketchus

Seems like mine only reaches 95HZ too. Minimal backlight bleed however.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Has anyone seen this video yet?




The picture seems to be great from what I can tell on this, and he has it clocked to 100hz


----------



## Sketchus

That chap posted here and later came back and said he had banding.


----------



## enta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Seems like mine only reaches 95HZ too. Minimal backlight bleed however.


Same here, i really like this Monitor, beside the Banding it´s a great product


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> That would make sense, but the nvidia driver wants to use 32 bit. Unless I'm misunderstanding what that setting is for.


Don't look at "Desktop color depth", what you want to look at is "Output color depth" which would be 8-bpc.


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Has anyone seen this video yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture seems to be great from what I can tell on this, and he has it clocked to 100hz


There's not much going on with blue in that video, and youtube compresses everything anyways. He most likely has banding aswell, it's just not visible here


----------



## x3sphere

Someone should try the monitor with an AMD card or use it with some other device like a game console and see if the banding persists. If it doesn't, this might not be a hardware fault but something with the firmware or NV drivers.


----------



## atomicus




----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Someone should try the monitor with an AMD card or use it with some other device like a game console and see if the banding persists. If it doesn't, this might not be a hardware fault but something with the firmware or NV drivers.


Well I have a console, I'll give it a shot I guess.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enta*
> 
> There's not much going on with blue in that video, and youtube compresses everything anyways. He most likely has banding aswell, it's just not visible here


Also, despite the color banding, games just look impressive on this beast. You don't spot the defect easily on moving graphics unless you really concentrate on the sky texture.

But everytime you see a quiet gradient blue background, the thing spits you in the eye, mocking you for having paid 1300€ for something that a 300€ screen can handle just perfectly.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Someone should try the monitor with an AMD card or use it with some other device like a game console and see if the banding persists. If it doesn't, this might not be a hardware fault but something with the firmware or NV drivers.


But who would buy a G-Sync monitor having an AMD card.


----------



## NeoTiger

I just hooked up my dusty PS3 to the HDMI port - it's got the same vertical defect lines on blue color.

This should prove that it's definitely not a driver related problem. Sorry.

EDIT: But dang ... this monitor makes even the PS3 output look gorgeous despite the pillarbox.


----------



## Sketchus

Clear banding on PS4:


----------



## x3sphere

Thanks for testing. Yeah that's not good







All signs point to a hardware problem then.


----------



## digital217

Quick and dirty translation from a german forum:

Quote:


> I received the following reply from Acer:
> 
> The problem you have described is probably a firmware error.
> To identify and correct the problem accurately, it is regrettably necessary that your device is technically tested in our Repair Center.
> Please sign your Acer product for technical inspection or repair.
> 
> Please use the application to repair one of the below mentioned ways. You will receive a case number from us informed, which is helpful for further information on the repair path.
> Please keep in registration of your machine your contact information, including a phone number where you can be reached during the day, ready.
> 
> You can use your device at the following link - around the clock - Register online for repair
> Repair Registration: Customer Self Service
> Status information: Customer Self Service
> 
> Alternatively, you can use our telephone service application like this. You can reach this Monday to Friday 8-20 Clock and Saturday 09 to 15 clock for of local call by calling 04102 70 69 111.


Source / google translate

Maybe there is hope...


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Thanks for testing. Yeah that's not good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All signs point to a hardware problem then.


What hardware are you talking about then? The screen right? *brainfreeze*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digital217*
> 
> Quick and dirty translation from a german forum:
> Source / google translate
> 
> Maybe there is hope...


Hope? i dont think this can be fixed by a mere firmware update.. or am i totally wrong here?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> What hardware are you talking about then? The screen right? *brainfreeze*
> Hope? i dont think this can be fixed by a mere firmware update.. or am i totally wrong here?


It is completely possible to be a firmware problem.


----------



## Sketchus

That is interesting, yet still ridiculous!

Despite the trouble, I'm still anticipating the monitor, at least to see what happens when what should be the 'proper' ones are released.


----------



## atomicus

This is definitely going to delay release if it's firmware related... means they'll have to fix every monitor already manufactured and implement a fix for new ones. On the scale these things are produced, that's no quick task.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Shame... It looks look Acer trying to jump the gun on being the first to release 21:9 100hz IPS G-SYNC hurt them rather then benefit them.


----------



## CallsignVega

If it is firmware, means they will have to recall all current sold monitors and push back sales dates. Pretty apparent problem that is easily identifiable that slipped through QC.

These "little" mistakes surely wipe out a lot of the profit Acer makes on displays with all the recalls, shipping and returns.


----------



## atomicus

I actually think they got VERY lucky here, what with the Alternate shipment going out so early. Assuming this would have affected EVERY monitor coming off the production line, and they were being shipped worldwide before it came to light... oh boy!!


----------



## latexyankee

Ridiculous

Im so close to just purchasing a 60hz 3440x1440 monitor just to get into ultrawide and attempt to OC, been waiting so long.

Returned a xb270hu without even opening it due to the horror stories and upcoming releases of 21:9 gsync. It seems no one can get it right.

Went back to my korean @ 100hz and all I can think about is witcher 3 21:9


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Ridiculous
> 
> Im so close to just purchasing a 60hz 3440x1440 monitor just to get into ultrawide and attempt to OC, been waiting so long.
> 
> Returned a xb270hu without even opening it due to the horror stories and upcoming releases of 21:9 gsync. It seems no one can get it right.
> 
> Went back to my korean @ 100hz and all I can think about is witcher 3 21:9


Do the other 21:9 really do overclocking?

Thought I read someone had a LG and it didn't even do 61Hz...

My, almost only reason getting into 21:9 is because of movies







I play a lot of CS and there is where the 100Hz comes in.

And the 21:9 format to movies, heard you get rid of black bars then





















A dream comes true, if it is true


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Do the other 21:9 really do overclocking?
> 
> Thought I read someone had a LG and it didn't even do 61Hz...
> 
> My, almost only reason getting into 21:9 is because of movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play a lot of CS and there is where the 100Hz comes in.
> 
> And the 21:9 format to movies, heard you get rid of black bars then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dream comes true, if it is true


I don't think so, I'm just frustrated. I also want zero problems for a $1300 panel and I think we are a few years away. The Asus panel was reportedly $1800 USD for preorder......not gonna happen


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Ridiculous
> 
> Im so close to just purchasing a 60hz 3440x1440 monitor just to get into ultrawide and attempt to OC, been waiting so long.
> 
> Returned a xb270hu without even opening it due to the horror stories and upcoming releases of 21:9 gsync. It seems no one can get it right.
> 
> Went back to my korean @ 100hz and all I can think about is witcher 3 21:9


The Witcher 3 at 21:9 is an AMAZING experience.

I was just fiddling about then with my monitors and plugged my old 27inch 1080p 120hz monitor in. The refresh is lovely, and I thought maybe I could go back to 16:9, but now...I really don't think I could. 21:9 is ace!

I just hope we get something that works well. I'm tempted to send back my current 34UC97 to have them look at the backlight bleed, since the good thing about the X34 I had delivered was that it was very minimal.


----------



## enta

I want a good 21:9 Monitor so bad für Battlefront and Elite Dangerous.
I can never go back to 16:9.

I would purchase the LG version, but the BLB looks so bad


----------



## toncij

Backlight bleed does not depend on the panel - it is unity by unit thing, you can get a perfect one, I can get a crappy one.

Regarding firmware: if companies weren't such aholes about firmware for monitors, like Dell is, they'd have much less problems. When I had issues with UP3214Q Dell refused to hand out firmware A01. Asus, on the other hand, did - for PQ321Q. It ended very bad for Dell: 22 UP3214Q were returned for a full refund (whole office) and replaced with Asus PQ321Q which was updatable manually thanks to kind Asus support.

Acer could also do the same, Dell can too... They choose not to. So, who cares about their profit losses then.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Ridiculous
> 
> Im so close to just purchasing a 60hz 3440x1440 monitor just to get into ultrawide and attempt to OC, been waiting so long.
> 
> Returned a xb270hu without even opening it due to the horror stories and upcoming releases of 21:9 gsync. It seems no one can get it right.
> 
> Went back to my korean @ 100hz and all I can think about is witcher 3 21:9


You will have 0 luck overclocking the curved LG 60hz panel. I have it. It's a GREAT panel for gaming but you will not get even 61hz from it. Many of us have tried.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enta*
> 
> I want a good 21:9 Monitor so bad für Battlefront and Elite Dangerous.
> I can never go back to 16:9.
> 
> I would purchase the LG version, but the BLB looks so bad


I'm an Elite Dangerous player (have multiple Anacondas







)and I think it looks great on the curved 34" LG. I'm not at home until Monday but if you PM me I can take a few pics with a nice camera showing dark scenes in ED


----------



## enta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I'm an Elite Dangerous player (have multiple Anacondas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )and I think it looks great on the curved 34" LG. I'm not at home until Monday but if you PM me I can take a few pics with a nice camera showing dark scenes in ED


I would be interested too, just started with ED and im considering buing the LG 34UC87-B while returning my acer to Alternate tomorrow.
I was hoping to oc the lg, my asus mx299 was overclocked to 75hz easily.

Bad news it won´t happen.

I don´t want to wait till next year when Asus releases the x34 equivalent.

Do you tried some fast shooters with the LG?
Noticed some Ghosting or stuff like that?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Backlight bleed does not depend on the panel - it is unity by unit thing, you can get a perfect one, I can get a crappy one.
> 
> Regarding firmware: if companies weren't such aholes about firmware for monitors, like Dell is, they'd have much less problems. When I had issues with UP3214Q Dell refused to hand out firmware A01. Asus, on the other hand, did - for PQ321Q. It ended very bad for Dell: 22 UP3214Q were returned for a full refund (whole office) and replaced with Asus PQ321Q which was updatable manually thanks to kind Asus support.
> 
> Acer could also do the same, Dell can too... They choose not to. So, who cares about their profit losses then.


Acer has released user installable updates for monitors in the past. Maybe they will - once the fault has been confirmed.

But right now it sounds like they are not sure what's wrong so they need the unit to test (with that said I have no idea why they can't reproduce it with one the monitors they already have on hand - unless, only the batch sent to this store was defective...)


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enta*
> 
> I would be interested too, just started with ED and im considering buing the LG 34UC87-B while returning my acer to Alternate tomorrow.
> I was hoping to oc the lg, my asus mx299 was overclocked to 75hz easily.
> 
> Bad news it won´t happen.
> 
> I don´t want to wait till next year when Asus releases the x34 equivalent.
> 
> Do you tried some fast shooters with the LG?
> Noticed some Ghosting or stuff like that?


I'm mostly an off line player. I played all the way through Far Cry 4 on the curved LG. it looked great. However, I briefly compared the LG to the 144hz TN PG278Q by playing War Thunder and BF 4. The speed and fluididity of the Asus was amazing and the curved LG can't even come near that.

However the size and the colors on the 34" LG are so much nicer than the TN paneled Swift that there was no way I could live with the 27" Asus.

I am (was) really looking forward to this new Acer. Hope they can fix the QC issues.

But in the mean time you can't go wrong with the LG 34uc97-P. Keep the original box in good shape and you can sell the LG for a decent price on eBay after (if) you replace it with a decent X34 (if they ever fix it)

Edit games I've played that looked amazing on the 34" curved LG:
Far cry 4
Witcher 3
Fallout New Vegas (with 4GB texture mod pack and *.ini edit)
Elite Dangerous
star citizen (what little you can play)
GTA V
sim city
world of warships beta
dragon age 2
war thunder (but was a lot nicer at 144hz on the TN Swift)
Wargame Red Dragon
Wargame Air Land Battle
BF4 (but like war thunder, it played a lot snappier at 144hz on the TN Swift)


----------



## enta

Did you ever try to oc the lg?

Besides the banding, i had a pretty annoying coil wine on the Acer with everything higher than 60hz.
I really don´t think im gonna buy this monitor again, even after they fixed the Problem.

Maybe i just go for the LG.
I will have a look at it tomorrow at Alternate, i think i saw one in the showroom


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enta*
> 
> Did you ever try to oc the lg?
> 
> Besides the banding, i had a pretty annoying coil wine on the Acer with everything higher than 60hz.
> I really don´t think im gonna buy this monitor again, even after they fixed the Problem.
> 
> Maybe i just go for the LG.
> I will have a look at it tomorrow at Alternate, i think i saw one in the showroom


The LG, curved or flat, will NOT OC even 1hz. The screen artifacts and gets green squares all over it at 61-62hz

(Yes I personally tried with both 980 SLI and Titan X SLI. So did many other users. The LG will NOT overclock using the standard Nvidia custom resolution method)


----------



## enta

Like Linus said, the difference between 60hz and 75hz is night and freakin day.

I don´t need 100hz, i´m totally fine with 75hz, but unfortinatly, no manufacturer seems interested in building one besides Acer.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enta*
> 
> Like Linus said, the difference between 60hz and 75hz is night and freakin day.
> 
> I don´t need 100hz, i´m totally fine with 75hz, but unfortinatly, no manufacturer seems interested in building one besides Acer.


If you are not interested in G-sync but only in the higher refresh rate you can try getting the Freesync version. Linus was even able to overclock it up to 85 Hz from 75 Hz. If you have a Nvidia GPU and want G-sync that's another story though. Also because the Freesync version seems to skip frames on Nvidia cards.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I'm an Elite Dangerous player (have multiple Anacondas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )and I think it looks great on the curved 34" LG. I'm not at home until Monday but if you PM me I can take a few pics with a nice camera showing dark scenes in ED


Can you post them here in the thread for all to see?


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Linus was even able to overclock it up to 85 Hz from 75 Hz.


Have we heard of anyone else doing that? I've been trying to see if anyone else has done it, pref on AMD GPU. I'm guessing you don't get the freesync at 85hz but it kicks in at 75?


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> The LG, curved or flat, will NOT OC even 1hz. The screen artifacts and gets green squares all over it at 61-62hz
> 
> (Yes I personally tried with both 980 SLI and Titan X SLI. So did many other users. The LG will NOT overclock using the standard Nvidia custom resolution method)


This is what ive been told as well.

Eyeing the samsung now that the predator is shot, some joker on here said he got it to 85hz without frame skipping just today. I dont believe him in the least though, as there would have been widespread panic months ago if true.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Lol at the people losing their mind about an monitor that isn't even released yet. And this guy going as far as saying the x34 is shot... when in fact the damn thing isn't even released yet.

Yeah... I'll be sticking with my xb280hk until the x34 officially launches.. and if then 100% of them are broken like the ones from this German site then I'll look at some other 21:9s .. but I find it extremely hard to believe that they will release a monitor with a 100% failure rate lol...


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Lol at the people losing their mind about an monitor that isn't even released yet. And this guy going as far as saying the x34 is shot... when in fact the damn thing isn't even released yet.
> 
> Yeah... I'll be sticking with my xb280hk until the x34 officially launches.. and if then 100% of them are broken like the ones from this German site then I'll look at some other 21:9s .. but I find it extremely hard to believe that they will release a monitor with a 100% failure rate lol...


Getting one in 2015 worth the asking price is shot. Yes


----------



## ZombieSmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Linus was even able to overclock it up to 85 Hz from 75 Hz.


Yes, but did he actually test for frame skipping? He makes no mention of that in his video review.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> Yes, but did he actually test for frame skipping? He makes no mention of that in his video review.


Can't say anything about that, you'll have to ask him









Does anyone with a Freesync version can try to overclock it and verify? I know a few people in this thread posted they got one.


----------



## TonytotheB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Lol at the people losing their mind about an monitor that isn't even released yet. And this guy going as far as saying the x34 is shot... when in fact the damn thing isn't even released yet.
> 
> Yeah... I'll be sticking with my xb280hk until the x34 officially launches.. and if then 100% of them are broken like the ones from this German site then I'll look at some other 21:9s .. but I find it extremely hard to believe that they will release a monitor with a 100% failure rate lol...


Do you really rate the XB280HK then? Reviews are saying after 2-3 months it goes insane and tries to kill you... okay maybe an exaggeration but it develops ghosting problems

Would people recommend the non-GSYNC version with nvidia cards then even at 75Hz

I am tempted by the BENQ 1080p 34" to DSR in games


----------



## jbass350z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Lol at the people losing their mind about an monitor that isn't even released yet. And this guy going as far as saying the x34 is shot... when in fact the damn thing isn't even released yet.
> 
> Yeah... I'll be sticking with my xb280hk until the x34 officially launches.. and if then 100% of them are broken like the ones from this German site then I'll look at some other 21:9s .. but I find it extremely hard to believe that they will release a monitor with a 100% failure rate lol...


People are receiving them. How is that not being release?


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonytotheB*
> 
> Would people recommend the non-GSYNC version with nvidia cards then even at 75Hz


In TFTCENTRALs review of the screen (XR341CK) it drops frames with nVidia cards, not sure why.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbass350z*
> 
> People are receiving them. How is that not being release?


Because it's not. Acer has already said the release isn't until October, and this one site in the entire world somehow got their hands on some. Whether they're rejects, an early batch that wasn't meant to be sold, or who knows how, the monitor hasn't been released. If amazon or newegg or any other massive retailers haven't gotten them, it most definitely has not been released yet official.


----------



## toncij

Amazon is always a bit late with everything, at least a month late in Europe.


----------



## schneeee

I've got a general question regarding performance and resolution. So, this monitor has a resolution of 3440 x 1440. I fear that this is a tad too much for newer games on my hardware to max out (i7-4790K, 16 GB DDR3-1600 memory, MSI GTX 780; Might upgrade to a GTX 980ti around christmas but that's another story).

So, here's the question: How would games look if I set their resolution to
- 2560 x 1080
- 2560 x 1440 (with black bars left and right)

Would they be exactly as sharp as on a 2560 x 1080 / 2560 x 1440 monitor, or generally playable on the X34? Or would it scale them smudgy or something?


----------



## NeoTiger

The original release date was once communicated as July 2015 and pushed back several times. That faulty batch could have been sent out when it was still planned for September (mine was built in August according to its sticker) and was already en route when they discovered issues like that and decided to push it back even further.


----------



## toncij

Looks like an interesting question. How does a scaler work with G-Sync? Normal ultra-wides support 1:1 resolutions but how about X34 and the likes of?


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schneeee*
> 
> So, here's the question: How would games look if I set their resolution to
> - 2560 x 1080
> - 2560 x 1440 (with black bars left and right)
> 
> Would they be exactly as sharp as on a 2560 x 1080 / 2560 x 1440 monitor, or generally playable on the X34? Or would it scale them smudgy or something?


I've only booted up the PS3's 1080p menu once, but it looked very good to me. Physically it can never look quite as sharp and detailed as with native resolution, but the monitor's scaler seems to do a very good job.

I wouln't be too worried about the high resolution - with this price tag you're likely going to keep the monitor for at least ten years. And already the next generation GPUs coming 2016 seem to do a huge leap in memory bandwith (which is the biggest limiting factor for higher resolution) thanks to the introduction of HBM2 memory.


----------



## Sketchus

(Am I allowed to post this?)

Overclockers UK are now showing the monitors ETA as 25/09/15, so in 8 days unless I'm reading that wrong?

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-089-AC&groupid=17&catid=948


----------



## hunter-dutuu

TFTCentral is teasing us on Twitter and i don't mean it in a good way








Quote:


> Re-tweet if you're excited to see our Acer Predator X34 review? Coming very soon...


https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/644400580388126720


----------



## Zanchito

I emailed Alternate.de because I have an order with them and they said they're holding all orders and talking with Acer to see how to proceed. They'll contact me as soon as Acer tells them something.


----------



## atomicus

TFT Central review is now live...

www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm

They had the blue banding issue, but apart from that it's very positive. No buzzing or refresh rate issues.


----------



## Sketchus

Review is up:

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm

Banding an issue, otherwise good monitor.

What on earth...

TFTCentral believe it could be fixed with a firmware update.

EDIT:

TFTCentral rep on OCUK forum says:

Quote:


> just had a conversation with Acer. watch this space for an update on fix for the colour banding issue very shortly....


Source.


----------



## toncij

They should get a new firmware very soon (probably today) so...


----------



## schneeee

The tftcentral review fits my question:
Quote:


> The screen is designed to run at its native resolution of 3440 x 1440 and at a 60Hz native refresh rate. However, if you want you are able to run the screen outside of this resolution. We tested the screen at a lower 2560 x 1080 resolution to see how the screen handles the interpolation of the resolution, while maintaining the same aspect ratio of 21:9. At native resolution the text was very sharp and clear. When running at a 1080p resolution the text is still reasonably clear, with moderate levels of blurring. You do lose a lot of screen real-estate as well of course but the image seems to be quite well interpolated if needed.


So, the interpolation really seems to be okay, and I think I might be using it for gaming with too-high-performance-needs.
Thanks also for your answers.


----------



## Clad120

no words about the coil whine ?


----------



## latexyankee

IF TFT is able to manually update firmware, i feel bad for all the people who returned their preorders on the fact the Acer said it must be returned to them...

Shame


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> no words about the coil whine ?


You have it in the review. No sound. Read it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> IF TFT is able to manually update firmware, i feel bad for all the people who returned their preorders on the fact the Acer said it must be returned to them...
> 
> Shame


Same with Dell. Anandtech got the firmware for update, others not.


----------



## NeoTiger

Mine doesn't coil whine either. There is only a very very faint humming noise you can hear when you get within 10 cm of the monitor and it gets a tiny bit louder when you have a fully white screen displayed, but it's not audible from a normal viewing distance. I can turn the monitor on and off and not hear any difference in surrounding noise level (which comes only from my PC's fans).

If your monitor has coil whine, it's probably a randomly bad condensator. Return it or send it to Acer for repairs. I think at this price segment, they'll even fix that.

Overall I'm glad that the reviewers confirm my good impression of the monitor (and also the color banding issue - this really helps us getting it fixed, I think). I've kept returning it on hold because I wanted to decide whether for refund or repair. Guess I can go for repair now.


----------



## Sketchus

I just said I was sending it back and the rep told me:
Quote:


> there might be a way the user can update it themselves, so i'd just hang on for official details if you can


----------



## PCM2

Seems they have really optimised the panel as well as they could have for 100Hz, which is great to see. Also glad to hear they should be sorting the banding issue.


----------



## schneeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanchito*
> 
> I emailed Alternate.de because I have an order with them and they said they're holding all orders and talking with Acer to see how to proceed. They'll contact me as soon as Acer tells them something.


It seems you can't order the monitor there anymore, right? Only the freesync version...


----------



## Clad120

And the hype goes up again!

Welp, waiting eagerly for this to be on amazon...


----------



## Zanchito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schneeee*
> 
> It seems you can't order the monitor there anymore, right? Only the freesync version...


Yes, they did the right thing and stopped orders, IMHO. I'm sure they'd return the money if I asked, but as things are now and after TFTCentral's review, I want to keep my order locked and ready.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> I just said I was sending it back and the rep told me:


Was it an Acer or an Alternate rep? Yesterday the Acer guy I had on the phone claimed that they wouldn't know anything about this issue.


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> Was it an Acer or an Alternate rep? Yesterday the Acer guy I had on the phone claimed that they wouldn't know anything about this issue.


This is actually a TFTCentral rep, who said he's in communication with Acer.


----------



## Zanchito

Badass from TFT central is in talks with Acer, it is almost certainly a firmware problem that can and will get solved (if that's the actual problem) for the next batches. Still no word on a user appliable firmware update, but I don't see why they'd not release one.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18687741&page=8


----------



## eucalyptus

TFT's sample has almost NO BLB at all? Just a minimal white in the upper left corner, otherwise it's totally clean!

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_predator_x34/P1120165.JPG

Almost unbelievable in my eyes, how is this possible when all the other early monitors has some serious bleed.

Anyway, I am not critical about bleed, specially if I don't have to see any black bars when I watch movies anymore in 21:9. Can anyone btw confirm the black bars are going when watching new movies in full screen?

So if the banding problem happens to be solved, do we have the ultimate perfect monitor then? Can't find any other issues then that.


----------



## skypine27

Sounds like TFT got a good unit. Review was very positive except for the blue color banding. Hoping Acer "fixes" that some how with the next batch. Please keep us plebs updated on when/where the next back becomes available, i want to order one ASAP!


----------



## Seid Dark

After reading TFT review I might buy this screen after all, in case banding problem can be easily fixed with firmware update. 1300€ is a massive sum of money for a part time worker like me so the screen has to be damn near perfect to be able to justify a purchase.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> TFT's sample has almost NO BLB at all? Just a minimal white in the upper left corner, otherwise it's totally clean!
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_predator_x34/P1120165.JPG
> 
> Almost unbelievable in my eyes, how is this possible when all the other early monitors has some serious bleed.
> 
> Anyway, I am not critical about bleed, specially if I don't have to see any black bars when I watch movies anymore in 21:9. Can anyone btw confirm the black bars are going when watching new movies in full screen?
> 
> So if the banding problem happens to be solved, do we have the ultimate perfect monitor then? Can't find any other issues then that.


Not really unbelievable, other users in this same thread have reported no BLB but they all sent back the monitor because of the banding issue. If Acer now provides an user upgradable firmware fix they could have kept their near perfect monitors with no issue, talk about bad luck lol


----------



## stilllogicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Not really unbelievable, other users in this same thread have reported no BLB but they all sent back the monitor because of the banding issue. If Acer now provides an user upgradable firmware fix they could have kept their near perfect monitors with no issue, talk about bad luck lol


The trials and tribulations of early adopters. Tftcentral has renewed my hopes though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sketchus

I have a question for everyone about what they would do...

I have my X34 here in the box ready to ship back. It'd have to go back to Germany from the UK which is gonna cost me a fair old amount. If the banding issue is user fixable, I'm sorely tempted to just keep the monitor. It has minimal back light bleed and no coil whine. The only if for me is that I can only (at the moment) get it to 95hz. Do you think that that is such an issue I should send it back, or that it's not noticeable and just worth keeping + saving the money spent on sending it back?

EDIT: regarding what's said above, I have very, very little BLB. I'm really impressed with it.


----------



## hunter-dutuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> I have a question for everyone about what they would do...
> 
> I have my X34 here in the box ready to ship back. It'd have to go back to Germany from the UK which is gonna cost me a fair old amount. If the banding issue is user fixable, I'm sorely tempted to just keep the monitor. It has minimal back light bleed and no coil whine. The only if for me is that I can only (at the moment) get it to 95hz. Do you think that that is such an issue I should send it back, or that it's not noticeable and just worth keeping + saving the money spent on sending it back?
> 
> EDIT: regarding what's said above, I have very, very little BLB. I'm really impressed with it.


Honestly, i'd wait. It won't hurt to wait a few days and see what's up with this firmware update.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> I have a question for everyone about what they would do...
> 
> I have my X34 here in the box ready to ship back. It'd have to go back to Germany from the UK which is gonna cost me a fair old amount. If the banding issue is user fixable, I'm sorely tempted to just keep the monitor. It has minimal back light bleed and no coil whine. The only if for me is that I can only (at the moment) get it to 95hz. Do you think that that is such an issue I should send it back, or that it's not noticeable and just worth keeping + saving the money spent on sending it back?
> 
> EDIT: regarding what's said above, I have very, very little BLB. I'm really impressed with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunter-dutuu*
> 
> Honestly, i'd wait. It won't hurt to wait a few days and see what's up with this firmware update.


What he said, if Acer provides a new firmware that users can flash themselves I would definitely keep the monitor since you have almost no BLB and can go up to 95 Hz. 5 Hz won't really make any difference at that point, and you have no coil whine either. I'd say your monitor is a keeper.


----------



## 8Bitzz

Hey guys, i Talked to german acer support and they said to me that they work on firmware update but i cant update it myself. I need to register it for repair if i wish. But i think that will be faster than the worldwide release happens.

Here is the text, u can google translate yourself







"Antwort von Email (Herr M. Koepcke) (17/09/2015 14:50)

Wir bedauern, dass es zu einem Problem mit Ihrem Monitor gekommen ist.

Es wird bereits an einem Firmwareupdate gearbeitet, welches uns in den kommenden Tagen erreichen soll.
Leider ist es zur Behebung notwendig, dass der Monitor bei uns zur Reparatur angemeldet wird.

Wenn Sie dies wünschen, nutzen Sie bitte zur Reparatur-Anmeldung einen der unten genannten Wege.
Sie erhalten dann eine Bearbeitungsnummer von uns, die hilfreich für Rückfragen bezüglich des Reparaturverlaufs ist. 
Bitte halten Sie bei Anmeldung Ihre Kontaktdaten inklusive einer Telefonnummer, unter der Sie tagsüber erreichbar sind, bereit."


----------



## Shadowarez

Once it hits NA price will sky rocket to ... $3500-4500 who wants to bet ebay will have some in upper $5000-$6000 range when this part of world finally gets them?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Once it hits NA price will sky rocket to ... $3500-4500 who wants to bet ebay will have some in upper $5000-$6000 range when this part of world finally gets them?


That makes no sense at all dude. You can order the thing from overseas if you want and just pay an extra 100 bucks shipping.


----------



## toncij

So, they'll not enable people to update it on their own, meaning not only that those having it now will have a problem, but anyone with a preorder or who purchases the first batch has a huge chance of actually getting a faulty display. Those shipments already on their way to Amazon and other shops are all going to be "banding"...


----------



## enta

I live near Alternate and i will bring it back right now.
I have minimal BLB and 95hz, but there is a pretty annoying coil wine and i heard, that sending a monitor to Acer for repair reasons, often makes it worse than before.
And on the other hand i really think Acer should be punished for beeing that bad, last time i gave acer a try.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> That makes no sense at all dude. You can order the thing from overseas if you want and just pay an extra 100 bucks shipping.


thinking about it, will need an adapter and wonder how that affects warranty/replacement.


----------



## NeoTiger

The power supply unit that comes with the monitor can handle [email protected]


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> thinking about it, will need an adapter and wonder how that affects warranty/replacement.


Ive been an expat for 10 years now. The PSU bricks that come with all these things handles both 110v and 220v. The only thing you need as you mentioned is an adapter for your wall socket and those are typically about $2 / 2E and available at any hardware store.


----------



## webmi

a min ago i talked to alternate. my x34 is already on its way back to alternate, i will get my money back soon. i asked when the monitor should be back in stock without the error. she told me there are no official information yet. she told me alternate only stopped selling the monitor and still is in conference with acer. she told me my x34 will be shipped back to acer. she could not give me a info when new x34 will be back in stock without the error.

if acer can fix the bending, i will definitely get one again. think i (we) simply have to wait i guess.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> a min ago i talked to alternate. my x34 is already on its way back to alternate, i will get my money back soon. i asked when the monitor should be back in stock without the error. she told me there are no official information yet. she told me alternate only stopped selling the monitor and still is in conference with acer. she told me my x34 will be shipped back to acer. she could not give me a info when new x34 will be back in stock without the error.
> 
> if acer can fix the bending, i will definitely get one again. think i (we) simply have to wait i guess.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## latexyankee

It appears overclockers.uk is not shipping this to the US. I don't think you can preorder anywhere in the world if you live in the US.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> It appears overclockers.uk is not shipping this to the US. I don't think you can preorder anywhere in the world if you live in the US.


Maybe not pre-order (which is nothing something I ever do anyway. The websites just take your money and keep pushing back the ship date). But I'm pretty sure once they are in stock widely, that you will have international shipping options.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> I have a question for everyone about what they would do...
> 
> I have my X34 here in the box ready to ship back. It'd have to go back to Germany from the UK which is gonna cost me a fair old amount. If the banding issue is user fixable, I'm sorely tempted to just keep the monitor. It has minimal back light bleed and no coil whine. The only if for me is that I can only (at the moment) get it to 95hz. Do you think that that is such an issue I should send it back, or that it's not noticeable and just worth keeping + saving the money spent on sending it back?
> 
> EDIT: regarding what's said above, I have very, very little BLB. I'm really impressed with it.


I suggest you check if ACER has an UK based customer center
they could reflash it there and not in Germany...
maybe


----------



## Inflatable

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mIblmXLpwA

It's for sale in Germany now.. Looks pretty damn awesome!! Almost regret getting the XB270HU now, but I need to restrain myself, haha..

P.s. sorry if this was posted already, no time to read all the pages..


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inflatable*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mIblmXLpwA
> 
> It's for sale in Germany now.. Looks pretty damn awesome!! Almost regret getting the XB270HU now, but I need to restrain myself, haha..
> 
> P.s. sorry if this was posted already, no time to read all the pages..


Just remember you can buy two 270s for this one.


----------



## Sheyster

If we are to learn anything from this blue banding debacle, it should be how bad Acer QA Engineers are, and how bad Acer QC in general really is. Sheesh.









I honestly don't want to buy ANYTHING from this company, ever. This is not one of their cheap monitors here folks.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Just remember you can buy two 270s for this one.


But what are you going to do with 2 xb270? Dont need a $800 gaming monitor for a side display.


----------



## Metros

Well another cherry picked ACER review from TFT central, we need to wait for more user experiences before people buy this monitor.


----------



## Kanivakil

Would an average gamer or slightly below average notice color banding? I know that the average gamer would most likely not notice the difference 60 Hz and 144 Hz if he/she were to do a blind test, especially the average gamer that hasn't experience 144 Hz as Linus has proved in his blind test.


----------



## PCM2

You mean that hugely flawed test where the game was running at around 85fps on a 120Hz monitor? Yeah....Don't look too much into that. And yes, plenty of 'average gamers' would notice banding this extensive. On areas of sky, smoke effects and elsewhere.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> You mean that hugely flawed test where the game was running at around 85fps on a 120Hz monitor? Yeah....Don't look too much into that. And yes, plenty of 'average gamers' would notice banding this extensive. On areas of sky, smoke effects and elsewhere.


There need to be more refresh rate blind test. There's only one on Youtube.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If we are to learn anything from this blue banding debacle, it should be how bad Acer QA Engineers are, and how bad Acer QC in general really is. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't want to buy ANYTHING from this company, ever. This is not one of their cheap monitors here folks.


Have to agree. It's really disappointing this got past testing and wasn't just an isolated case of a bad batch, but good they are fixing it regardless. I may just wait for the ASUS personally.


----------



## toncij

I don't know of anyone who would fail to notice it.

Not two, but you then buy 3.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> There need to be more refresh rate blind test. There's only one on Youtube.


LMAO... Wow... I don't need a youtube video to tell me that. How worthless is that.







So glad I spend virtually no time on youtube. What a waste!


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well another cherry picked ACER review from TFT central, we need to wait for more user experiences before people buy this monitor.


Not necessarily. They still talked about the banding issues and said to not buy until Acer releases a new firmware update for the monitor. If you're referring to their sample OCing just fine they probably just got lucky like the other guy in the thread who hasn't experienced any OC issues with his either.


----------



## Sketchus

Gibbo from OCUK regarding UK stock of the XR34:
Quote:


> Acer have already fixed this, Badass also has confirmed to me they fixed it with a firmware update and all UK stock will have this update pre-applied from factory.


Source.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Gibbo from OCUK regarding UK stock of the XR34:
> Source.


Awesome good to know! Personally I still feel uncomfortable about the whole manual OC thing though... Personally I'd rather wait for the Asus which I think will be 100hz out of the box.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Gibbo from OCUK regarding UK stock of the XR34:
> Source.


Then we have most ultimate, coolest, most amazing and spectacular monitor EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> But what are you going to do with 2 xb270? Dont need a $800 gaming monitor for a side display.


Obviously have them straddle an x34.... At least that's my plan when I have a bit more spare cash... Yes I'm serious.


----------



## achoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Then we have most ultimate, coolest, most amazing and spectacular monitor EVER!!!!!!!


If it ever ships!


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Gibbo from OCUK regarding UK stock of the XR34:
> Source.


All UK stock, what about other countries?


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Awesome good to know! Personally I still feel uncomfortable about the whole manual OC thing though... *Personally I'd rather wait for the Asus which I think will be 100hz out of the box*.


That's very doubtful, I have read and heard rumors that it's going to be 75hz out of the box though.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> That's very doubtful, I have read and heard rumors that it's going to be 75hz out of the box though.


Hmmm interesting... I wonder why these Ultra Wide GSYNC monitors need to be OC'd manually unlike the 25X14 IPS panels which ship with 144hz out of the box. Do you know if Asus' version will ship with the same LG panel Acer is using as well?


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Hmmm interesting... I wonder why these Ultra Wide GSYNC monitors need to be OC'd manually unlike the 25X14 IPS panels which ship with 144hz out of the box. Do you know if Asus' version will ship with the same LG panel Acer is using as well?


Yes, same panel. They all use the same panel.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well another cherry picked ACER review from TFT central, we need to wait for more user experiences before people buy this monitor.


I don't think so, I have seen some other peoples mention they had a near perfect panel except for the banding issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Hmmm interesting... I wonder why these Ultra Wide GSYNC monitors need to be OC'd manually unlike the 25X14 IPS panels which ship with 144hz out of the box. Do you know if Asus' version will ship with the same LG panel Acer is using as well?


Yes, the panel in the Asus monitor is the same one as the Acer, Dell and LG ones.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Hmmm interesting... I wonder why these Ultra Wide GSYNC monitors need to be OC'd manually unlike the 25X14 IPS panels which ship with 144hz out of the box. Do you know if Asus' version will ship with the same LG panel Acer is using as well?


Not sure, but my only guess it that it could be an issue getting 100 Hz with longer cable runs so they have to spec it lower.


----------



## Metros

The ASUS PG348Q will be 100hz when you use Gsync with a GTX 700 series or higher, it will have better QC, longer warranty and better build materials, with a November release for the ACER Predator X34, it will just be better to wait for the ASUS PG348Q


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Then we have most ultimate, coolest, most amazing and spectacular monitor EVER!!!!!!!


No, that will be the ASUS PG348Q, as it has better QC, better build materials, longer warranty and it also looks better as well

You might as well wait another 2 months for the ASUS PG348Q


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> No, that will be the ASUS PG348Q, as it has better QC, better build materials, longer warranty and it also looks better as well
> 
> You might as well wait another 2 months for the ASUS PG348Q


You are just talking crap!

Build materials? Both made of plastic, same spec.

And the X34 is the most beautiful monitor I ever seen, the stand is out of this world, it's absolutely fantastic!
The Asus looks like something a drunk engineer designed in the sleep, the stand looks like crap, totally serious.

3 years warranty instead of 2? So sad the warranty doesn't matter because of the Swedish law who protect us for everything we buy in 3 years...

And the pricetag on the Asus is just dumb, it doesn't even cost the half the price to produce that monitor, the rest is just something made up by Asus.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> No, that will be the ASUS PG348Q, as it has better QC, better build materials, longer warranty and it also looks better as well
> 
> You might as well wait another 2 months for the ASUS PG348Q


That Asus stand is hideous, I can't even begin to imagine how they could have thought it would be good. And the backside of the monitor is bad as well. Other than that the panel is the same, features will be almost the same too.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> That Asus stand is hideous, I can't even begin to imagine how they could have thought it would be good. And the backside of the monitor is bad as well. Other than that the panel is the same, features will be almost the same too.


I don't understand the color change either.... Metallic orange on an *ROG* product? WHY?!?!?!


----------



## Sketchus

So BadAss the TFT rep said it's NOT definite that they'll be fixed when shipped:
Quote:


> Hang on that's not what I said I said Acer were planning to fix it with a firmware update but I'm waiting on details of when and how. I don't know for sure yet whether shipped stock will feature this from the factory or not but I would hope so. That's not confirmed yet. I'm still waiting on info from Acer


Source.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> I don't understand the color change either.... Metallic orange on an *ROG* product? WHY?!?!?!


That is the new RoG colours


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> That is the new RoG colours


Yeah I know and I don't understand what made them change from red.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> You are just talking crap!
> 
> Build materials? Both made of plastic, same spec.
> 
> And the X34 is the most beautiful monitor I ever seen, the stand is out of this world, it's absolutely fantastic!
> The Asus looks like something a drunk engineer designed in the sleep, the stand looks like crap, totally serious.
> 
> 3 years warranty instead of 2? So sad the warranty doesn't matter because of the Swedish law who protect us for everything we buy in 3 years...
> 
> And the pricetag on the Asus is just dumb, it doesn't even cost the half the price to produce that monitor, the rest is just something made up by Asus.


What do you mean the stand is "out of this world" it cannot perform all the ergonomics and is not unique, it has the same stand as other monitors, we also do not know the price tag of the ASUS monitor as Overclockers add more to the price as they were the first ones to sell it.

Also ACER have terrible QC, as you seen with the issues we currently have with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Yeah I know and I don't understand what made them change from red.


I think it looks better, they changed from Red because of the whole "Red gaming" so now we got other colours


----------



## skypine27

Not sure why one would care Asus vs Acer:

They both use literally the SAME panel, the one thats been in the curved LG 34c97-P for over a year. Granted in the LG its fixed at 60hz (you cant overclock the LG by even 1hz, it goes crazy with green blocks all over the place).

So provided both work when you plug in the power cord, who cares which one you get?

Admittedly, the Acer has been seemingly plagued with problems in this first batch from Alternate.de, but as long as they (acer) fix that in the 2nd+ batches, who cares who slaps the plastic guard on the panel and sells it?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Not sure why one would care Asus vs Acer:
> 
> They both use literally the SAME panel, the one thats been in the curved LG 34c97-P for over a year. Granted in the LG its fixed at 60hz (you cant overclock the LG by even 1hz, it goes crazy with green blocks all over the place).
> 
> So provided both work when you plug in the power cord, who cares which one you get?
> 
> Admittedly, the Acer has been seemingly plagued with problems in this first batch from Alternate.de, but as long as they (acer) fix that in the 2nd+ batches, who cares who slaps the plastic guard on the panel and sells it?


I am not on about the panel though, I understand what you are saying however they are not the same, ASUS normally have better QC so these problems get sorted out, the stand has more ergonomic adjustments, guaranteed to run at 100hz with a GTX 700 series or higher, longer warranty and better customer service.

I am just saying, wait for both monitors to come out, then decide, you only have to wait 2 months for the ASUS PG348Q review, it might be worth it.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> That Asus stand is hideous, I can't even begin to imagine how they could have thought it would be good. And the backside of the monitor is bad as well. Other than that the panel is the same, features will be almost the same too.


I never couldn't understand other people's complaint about bezel and stand because it's not what players look at, at least I don't. I look at the monitor. Luckily, I'm not picky as others when it comes to aesthetics.


----------



## Kanivakil

What do you all predict the 2nd generation of these monitors will be like as far as improvements or should we be looking for something better than 3440 x 1440 IPS G-sync a few years from today?


----------



## skypine27

The thing is, I do not believe the Asus will be out in 2 months. Im betting that will be more like April-June 2016. Screen cap this and then I can say I told you so!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Yeah I know and I don't understand what made them change from red.


Change was because of something along the lines of "we are the innovator, they all copied red for their gaming lines so we said meh and changed it up" . I actually rather like the new 34" and how it looks in the shots from Asus, but at the same time the whole predator line just looks so smooth.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What do you all predict the 2nd generation of these monitors will be like as far as improvements or should we be looking for something better than 3440 x 1440 IPS G-sync a few years from today?


I'm hoping in 2018, we are able to pick from an assortment of 4K 40" screens with 120hz and g-sync.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I'm hoping in 2018, we are able to pick from an assortment of 4K 40" screens with 120hz and g-sync.


Only problem for me is that 40" would be too big since I set an arms length plus a few inches in front of a monitor which is normal for all computer users. 40" would be like TV that you sit 5' away from.


----------



## -terabyte-

To everyone still having the monitor at home: have you overclocked the monitor using the Nvidia control panel (I know I've seen a user post a picture) or have you tried overclocking it using the feature in the monitor OSD menu? Maybe the OSD option does some kind of "magic" behind the scenes compared to Nvidia control panel. If you haven't tried already please give it a try and let us know. For example the user able to reach only 95 Hz, which overclocking method did you use? (Can't remember the name right now, sorry).

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I am not on about the panel though, I understand what you are saying however they are not the same, ASUS normally have better QC so these problems get sorted out, the stand has more ergonomic adjustments, guaranteed to run at 100hz with a GTX 700 series or higher, longer warranty and better customer service.
> 
> I am just saying, wait for both monitors to come out, then decide, you only have to wait 2 months for the ASUS PG348Q review, it might be worth it.



Better QC: well, I remember all the troubles with the ROG swift (which was the first of its kind). This is the same situation for Acer, they are the first to produce such monitor. And the banding issue can be resolved with a firmware update from what we've heard so far. I'd say it's not exactly terrible and it was caught on early thanks to alternate.de selling the monitor earlier than others.

I would actually argue that Acer have considerably improved their QC compared to the XB270HU. The first batches of that monitor were plagued by dead pixels, hairs in the panel and chipped coating. No one reported such issue for the Predator X34 that I know of so far. I would say this is quite the improvement, it is actually expected since the start but compared to their past we can see the improvement.
More ergonomic adjustments: tilt & height are fine enough for me, I don't really need swivel. And rotating the screen in portrait position is not something I'd want for a curved monitor.
100 Hz by default: Acer said the same thing, I will believe Asus once the reviews are out and I see feedback from those who purchase it. Until then, I'll put it on hold.
Longer warranty: nothing to say here, they give 3 years while Acer only 2 years.
Better customer service: it really depends on each individual experience. I actually had a bad experience for a laptop RMA in the past. I also had trouble with a monitor the day the warranty expired but since they replied to my ticket the day after they said I was out of the warranty period. On another monitor I have 3 dead pixels almost in the center of it but it does not qualify for RMA which sucks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> The thing is, I do not believe the Asus will be out in 2 months. Im betting that will be more like April-June 2016. Screen cap this and then I can say I told you so!


I second that









*EDIT:* post got submitted accidentally while I pressed CTRL+ENTER, added a few more points above


----------



## skypine27

It's just a hope of mine for the higher end 2018 market. Of course there will still be the full line of sizes available. We might even have that OLED stuff in monitors then. Who knows.

But for now I would be happy with a working X34!!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> It's just a hope of mine for the higher end 2018 market. Of course there will still be the full line of sizes available. We might even have that OLED stuff in monitors then. Who knows.
> 
> But for now I would be happy with a working X34!!


I didn't have a problem waiting for the X34 since I first heard of it in April, but now that it's only 1 month away, it's nagging as hell, especially knowing that it might not even be a product that I will buy because of a few bad user's review. Then, the Asus version is 4-6 months wait from now. This is the first time I had to wait for a computer hardware as I'm usually fortunate that when it came to time to upgrade, everything was out already. I ran out of luck this time.


----------



## skypine27

Wow. I hate to be a dick, but jesus this stand is ugly...



I'd need some cool arts-y things to put in front of that cylinder stand thingy


----------



## atomicus

Even if you think the Asus is a better looking monitor, it's significantly more expensive than the X34, which is just insane. Here in the UK, the X34 is £950. The PG348Q is £1200! CRAZY!! No way is that justified. Extra warranty is meaningless as you're covered under Sales of Goods Act up to 6 years, and it's the SAME PANEL as the X34! Anyone waiting for the Asus and paying that much more needs their head examined.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Even if you think the Asus is a better looking monitor, it's significantly more expensive than the X34, which is just insane. Here in the UK, the X34 is £950. The PG348Q is £1200! CRAZY!! No way is that justified. Extra warranty is meaningless as you're covered under Sales of Goods Act up to 6 years, and it's the SAME PANEL as the X34! Anyone waiting for the Asus and paying that much more needs their head examined.


You do not get cover for 6 years, not sure where you got that from, the price of the ASUS PG348Q is wrong, Overclockers were the first to list it, now it has been removed from the website.

The ACER X34 still has issues, so we need to wait for them to get sorted out.

You should also wait for the ASUS version then compare them


----------



## lukacsmw

Still no word on the US release date?


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

LOL at Asus having better QC.... I guess he completely forgot about the ROG swift.....

On another note... UGH that review just made me want this monitor so damn bad. I wish they would announce a specific date it will be coming to North America so I can stop scouring the internet to make sure it didn't go up for sale every day hahha.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Only problem for me is that 40" would be too big since I set an arms length plus a few inches in front of a monitor which is normal for all computer users. 40" would be like TV that you sit 5' away from.


There is really not reason to sit at any specified length from a monitor. A person sits and can sit as far as that person wants. An arms length? Of an amputee? Because, my arms are so long I could never sit that far... I wouldn't be able to see much at standard 110 DPI and if I could it would make me tired very soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> guaranteed to run at 100hz with a GTX 700 series or higher


I'm sure you're wrong if you think Asus display is any different than Acer's. There may be a difference in the stand, but there could absolutely be no difference in performance. Also, I bet you won't see it in two months. Asus is always late.









P.S. Asus support quality is a debatable matter.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> There is really not reason to sit at any specified length from a monitor. A person sits and can sit as far as that person wants.


That's why I said that I prefer to sit away at arm's length plus a few inches away from the monitor and that I wouldn't be comfortable to do likewise with a 40" monitor. With a 40" monitor I would need sit 5 feet away but my gaming Corsair K70 RGB keyboard would not agree with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> An arms length? Of an amputee? Because, my arms are so long I could never sit that far... I wouldn't be able to see much at standard 110 DPI and if I could it would make me tired very soon.


Whatever your choice; that's on you.


----------



## toncij

True, but why not sit at the same distance as before?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> True, but why not sit at the same distance as before?


You're asking me why I would feel uncomfortable sitting an arm's length plus a few inches away from the 40" monitor? It would feel like its in my face. The very same reason why I don't watch a large television an arms length plus a few inches away. I prefer to sit 4-5 feet away.

If I sat that close I would probably glow as if the 40" monitor was Jesus Christ.


----------



## SHIFTYPOWERS

If you've got deep enough pockets you can game in 4k @ TRUE 120hz AND 3d Passive or active on a Christie Mirage 304k at a brightness of 35,000 lumens. This just released this month. its 50 thousand dollars. GO GET ANUSSED you know what im sayin.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4_Hsrdb2vw


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> To everyone still having the monitor at home: have you overclocked the monitor using the Nvidia control panel (I know I've seen a user post a picture) or have you tried overclocking it using the feature in the monitor OSD menu?


Both. You have to use the OSD menu to tell the monitor that it can report to be capable of >60 Hz refresh rates. And then you have to choose your desired refresh rate in the Nvidia control panel.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You do not get cover for 6 years, not sure where you got that from...


The Sales of Goods Act covers you up to a 6 year period if it can be proven that the fault is not related to wear and tear and the product has not lasted a period of time that would be deemed acceptable. Clearly a monitor should last longer than 2 years. It can get a bit convoluted, but it does mean that if your Acer monitor craps out due to a mechanical fault after 2 years and 1 day, and that fault is not related to wear and tear, and this can be proven (not difficult in most cases), then you are covered. Ultimately, it just means between one monitor and another, you're not necessarily any worse off with a 2 year vs 3 year warranty... apart from obviously having a slightly easier job with certain manufacturers than others when it comes to dealing with them and how they treat their customers. Acer are quite bad in this regard.


----------



## Cruise252

Looks like the shops in Belgium cant make up theyr minds about monitor in stock/release date.
Suppose to be last week, then this week and now again next week. Hoping for next week then, just like i did last week


----------



## eucalyptus

In Scandinavia it still says late October/earlie November.


----------



## Cruise252

Looks like amazon has leveled theyr dates to 26-30 september.. so still a long way to go.. sigh


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHIFTYPOWERS*
> 
> If you've got deep enough pockets you can game in 4k @ TRUE 120hz AND 3d Passive or active on a Christie Mirage 304k at a brightness of 35,000 lumens. This just released this month. its 50 thousand dollars. GO GET ANUSSED you know what im sayin.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4_Hsrdb2vw


That projector has a very odd input setup:

Standard
4x Twin DisplayPort input card
Optional
Dual link DVI input card
Twin HDMI input card
Dual 3G HD-SDI input card
Signal inputs
4K resolution, 120Hz frame rate:
4x Twin DisplayPort input card (standard)
DisplayPort 1.1a via 8 frame-locked L/R 60Hz signals, combined 120Hz output
4:4:4 8/10
4:2:2 8-10-12-bit
DisplayPort 1.1a via 4 frame-locked 120Hz signals in, 120Hz output;
4:4:4 8-/10-bit
4:2:2 8-/10-/12-bit via 4 frame-locked 120Hz signals
Optional Twin HDMI input card (4 required) via 8 frame-locked L/R 60Hz signals, combined 120Hz output:
4:4:4 8-/10-bit
4:2:2 8-/10-/12-bit
Optional Dual Link DVI-D (4 required)
120Hz via 4 120Hz signals in, 120Hz output;
RGB 8-bit
Optional for 60Hz input 120Hz output frame doubled[2]:
2x Twin DisplayPort input card (standard)
2 x DisplayPort 1.1a
60Hz
4:4:4 8-/10-bit
Optional 2x (or 4x) DVI (Dual Link) Input Card
60Hz
RGB 8-bit
Optional 4x 3G HD-SDI
60Hz
4:2:2 10-bit
2K/HD scaling to 4K/QuadHD 4096 x 2160/3840 x 2160 2K/HD resolution, 120Hz frame rate:
1x Twin DisplayPort input card (standard)
DisplayPort 1.1a via 2 frame-locked L/R 60Hz signals, combined 120Hz outpu
4:4:4 8/10
4:2:2 8-/10-/12-bit
DisplayPort 1.1a via 4 frame-locked 120Hz signals in, 120Hz output
4:4:4 8-/10-bit
4:2:2 8-/10-/12-bit via 4 frame-locked 120Hz signals
Optional Twin HDMI input card (1 required) via 2 frame-locked L/R 60Hz signals, combined 120Hz output:
4:4:4 8-/10-bit
4:2:2 8-/10-/12-bit
Optional Dual Link DVI-D (1 required)
120Hz via 4 120Hz signals in, 120Hz output
RGB 8-bit
Optional for 60Hz input 120Hz output frame doubled[2]:
1x Twin DisplayPort input card (standard)
1x DisplayPort 1.1a
60Hz
4:4:4 8-/10-bit
Optional 1x HDMI Input Card (or DVI-D input card with proper cables)
60Hz
RGB 8-bit
Optional 1x DVI (Dual Link) Input Card
60Hz
RGB 8-bit
Optional 1x 3G HD-SDI
60Hz
4:2:2 10-bit

Not sure you could even get that to work right with a PC game. Eight DP 1.1a inputs?


----------



## Metros

Well as the ASUS version comes out end of December, it might be worth the wait

The blue banding issue needs to get fixed before this monitor is decent, what happened to the all, ACER is terrible comments, I would not buy from ACER, the monitor looks terrible, it seems we get a cherry picked review and everyone thinks "THIS MONITOR IS THE BEST", we need to wait for more user reviews, like what happened with the ACER 1440p monitor, it got a good TFT review, lots of people wanted it, then it had so many user problems


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well as the ASUS version comes out end of December, it might be worth the wait
> 
> The blue banding issue needs to get fixed before this monitor is decent, what happened to the all, ACER is terrible comments, I would not buy from ACER, the monitor looks terrible, it seems we get a cherry picked review and everyone thinks "THIS MONITOR IS THE BEST", we need to wait for more user reviews, like what happened with the ACER 1440p monitor, it got a good TFT review, lots of people wanted it, then it had so many user problems


You must be some Asus representative! Trying to get us buy the Asus monitor in the thread about Acer...









Since you are a rep I can't argue with you, Acer's version is the best -end of discussion!


----------



## Cruise252

Its just the waiting game here, stop arguing about wich monitor is best because we cant know since neither have been fully released.. (the 1 shop in the whole world who had it in stock does not count).,


----------



## Metros

If the RoG PG348Q was only £50 more expensive than the ACER Predator X34 and came out 3 months after the ACER Predator X34, would you wait for it.


----------



## Zajeb

Thing is we have no information on anything concerning Asus model .We know it will have same panel as X34 and that is it. Maybe 3 years of warranty. So please stop guessing and pretending that you are talking facts.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zajeb*
> 
> Thing is we have no information on anything concerning Asus model .We know it will have same panel as X34 and that is it. Maybe 3 years of warranty. So please stop guessing and pretending that you are talking facts.


Yeah, we know it has the same panel and 3 years warranty but i do agree, we do not know if there will be any added features in it.


----------



## Kanivakil

What version Asus model is he talking about? The one that others are saying is being released in Q1 2016? The 34" 3440 x 1440 100Hz (out of box) G-Sync?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What version Asus model is he talking about? The one that others are saying is being released in Q1 2016? The 34" 3440 x 1440 100Hz (out of box) G-Sync?


Yeah, the ASUS PG348Q, the one that might be releasing end of December

Does anyone still have the ACER Predator X34, would like to ask some questions


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Are you serious? How is it not glaringly obvious that December 31st is a placeholder release date?


----------



## x3sphere

I'm likely going to wait a few months just to make sure no other issues develop with this monitor. I'm not confident considering Acer let such an obvious defect slip by. By then, the Asus should be close to release so might as well wait for both then decide.

I'm not ruling out getting the Acer at all but waiting seems smart if you aren't in a rush to buy this. On pricing of the Asus, the price just seems to be a placeholder for now, OCUK removed their listing and I haven't found mention of an official MSRP anywhere.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Are you serious? How is it not glaringly obvious that December 31st is a placeholder release date?


Yeah, if you looked at the information below it, they said "we expect first delivery at the end of December, start of January and we cannot guarantee that it will be before Christmas so beware when buying the monitor" also ASUS have said it will be the start of January, so we know it will be released then

It might take ACER another 2 months to fix this issue


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Does anyone still have the ACER Predator X34, would like to ask some questions


Still have mine, been using it for a few days


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It might take ACER another 2 months to fix this issue


I don't think it will be that long, but I am a little concerned we haven't heard whether it'll be fixed by the UK release yet.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> Still have mine, been using it for a few days


Really? Do you game a lot? That's what around 85% of the usage of my pc is.. just wondering how gaming looks on it as it stands right now even with the banding issue. Is it something an average gamer would notice in game ?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Yeah, if you looked at the information below it, they said "we expect first delivery at the end of December, start of January and we cannot guarantee that it will be before Christmas so beware when buying the monitor" also ASUS have said it will be the start of January, so we know it will be released then
> 
> It might take ACER another 2 months to fix this issue


I guess everyone can keep dreaming until reality hits









For everyone waiting for news, TFTC posted a tweet earlier about the banding issue so we should know more about it soon: https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/644903717926518784

Quote:


> Will post up details on Acer Predator X34 banding issue, fix and stock confirmation later today


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> Still have mine, been using it for a few days


Zeblote, would you mind measure the monitor? The height without the stand, just the screen, edge to edge.

Thanks


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> Still have mine, been using it for a few days


How does the monitor feel, does it feel sturdy and what are the build materials like on it, does it feel cheap


----------



## Metros

There you go, the TFT statement from ACER, it looks like they did fix it with a firmware update, will be interesting to find out if it actually works though

Here's the official updated info from Acer for you

The early stock in Germany had a faulty firmware which introduced the banding issue already discussed. ALL stock which will be sold by official UK resellers, including Overclockers will feature a new updated firmware which fixes this issue. There is no danger if you buy the screen from an official UK channel that you will have the old firmware. So all pre- orders and stock coming soon at OcUK should all be fine

I'm waiting on confirmation on how updates will work for anyone who's bought it in Germany already. There's still a risk if you buy one from available stock out of Germany it could be the old firmware so be careful. For those affected there looks like there could well be a user update option as opposed to needing to send the screen back to Acer. Will confirm as soon as I know

Also waiting to hear about stock elsewhere in the world including the U.S.

I will be testing the new firmware mid next week as well and will update the TFTcentral review with findings.


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Really? Do you game a lot? That's what around 85% of the usage of my pc is.. just wondering how gaming looks on it as it stands right now even with the banding issue. Is it something an average gamer would notice in game ?


Using it for gaming and programming. In light scenes the banding is basically invisible, but as soon as you have dark parts (like night or even a shadow) it becomes blatantly obvious. I wouldn't want to use it for much longer if they can't fix the banding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Zeblote, would you mind measure the monitor? The height without the stand, just the screen, edge to edge.
> 
> Thanks


The monitor is 82.1cm wide and 37.5cm high. The bottom bezel sticks out 6mm and is 3cm wide, the side and top bezels don't stick out and are 11mm wide. Leaving you with an image that is 79.9cm x 33.5cm. That's about as accurate as I can measure it with the things I have here, might be off 1 or 2mm.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> How does the monitor feel, does it feel sturdy and what are the build materials like on it, does it feel cheap


The stand feels very robust, looks like it's mostly made of steel. Even has little rubber feet at the ends! Adjusting the height and angle works very well.


















Those bezels you see on the advertisements may look like brushed metal, but they are not. They're made of black plastic that looks and feels cheap. So is the back of the screen.


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> There you go, the TFT statement from ACER, it looks like they did fix it with a firmware update, will be interesting to find out if it actually works though
> 
> Here's the official updated info from Acer for you
> 
> The early stock in Germany had a faulty firmware which introduced the banding issue already discussed. ALL stock which will be sold by official UK resellers, including Overclockers will feature a new updated firmware which fixes this issue. There is no danger if you buy the screen from an official UK channel that you will have the old firmware. So all pre- orders and stock coming soon at OcUK should all be fine
> 
> I'm waiting on confirmation on how updates will work for anyone who's bought it in Germany already. There's still a risk if you buy one from available stock out of Germany it could be the old firmware so be careful. For those affected there looks like there could well be a user update option as opposed to needing to send the screen back to Acer. Will confirm as soon as I know
> 
> Also waiting to hear about stock elsewhere in the world including the U.S.
> 
> I will be testing the new firmware mid next week as well and will update the TFTcentral review with findings.


Thanks for the update! Any update regarding the german market? I'd assume that all resellers that do not have the X34 currently in stock and receive their stock in 1-2 weeks should also be fine? Meaning it should be safe to buy from them like amazon.de?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> Using it for gaming and programming. In light scenes the banding is basically invisible, but as soon as you have dark parts (like night or even a shadow) it becomes blatantly obvious. I wouldn't want to use it for much longer if they can't fix the banding.
> The monitor is 82.1cm wide and 37.5cm high. The bottom bezel sticks out 6mm and is 3cm wide, the side and top bezels don't stick out and are 11mm wide. Leaving you with an image that is 79.9cm x 33.5cm. That's about as accurate as I can measure it with the things I have here, might be off 1 or 2mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stand feels very robust, looks like it's mostly made of steel. Even has little rubber feet at the ends! Adjusting the height and angle works very well.
> 
> Snip
> 
> Those bezels you see on the advertisements may look like brushed metal, but they are not. They're made of black plastic that looks and feels cheap. So is the back of the screen.


Will you keep your ACER Predator X34 after the blue banding problem gets fixed or will you buy the ASUS PG348Q


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Will you keep your ACER Predator X34 after the blue banding problem gets fixed or will you buy the ASUS PG348Q


I'll send this one back regardless because it has coil whine, but if the banding issue is fixed soon then I'll get another X34 because it's available and the ASUS is not. I've been waiting for this screen since start of the year, I'm not waiting for more delays!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> I'll send this one back regardless because it has coil whine, but if the banding issue is fixed soon then I'll get another X34 because it's available and the ASUS is not. I've been waiting for this screen since start of the year, I'm not waiting for more delays!


What is the image like, I know they are 3440x1440p but some differ because of the contrast ratio, if you had any other Ultra wide monitors, how does the ACER Predator X34 compare to it by picture quality


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What is the image like, I know they are 3440x1440p but some differ because of the contrast ratio, if you had any other Ultra wide monitors, how does the ACER Predator X34 compare to it by picture quality


This is my first ultrawide monitor so I don't have any to compare it to, but the image looks fantastic. For contrast ratio and the like you're probably better off with professional tests like tftcentral


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Will you keep your ACER Predator X34 after the blue banding problem gets fixed or will you buy the ASUS PG348Q


What kind of question is that?

He and others bought the monitor because they want it. So, why would they send the monitor back when it's fixed and basically has no faults? You're under the impression that Asus sh#ts gold which they don't. Both are decent brands.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> Using it for gaming and programming. In light scenes the banding is basically invisible, but as soon as you have dark parts (like night or even a shadow) it becomes blatantly obvious. I wouldn't want to use it for much longer if they can't fix the banding.
> The monitor is 82.1cm wide and 37.5cm high. The bottom bezel sticks out 6mm and is 3cm wide, the side and top bezels don't stick out and are 11mm wide. Leaving you with an image that is 79.9cm x 33.5cm. That's about as accurate as I can measure it with the things I have here, might be off 1 or 2mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stand feels very robust, looks like it's mostly made of steel. Even has little rubber feet at the ends! Adjusting the height and angle works very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those bezels you see on the advertisements may look like brushed metal, but they are not. They're made of black plastic that looks and feels cheap. So is the back of the screen.


+ Rep!

Thanks a lot man, I really appreciate it
















Have a nice evening Zeblote, and the rest of you
















/Sebastian


----------



## atomicus

Don't understand why anyone would go for the Asus over the X34... £250 more expensive in UK, that's just insane! No less likelihood of bleed/glow on the Asus. Unless they're similarly priced in another country, it's a no brainer really... as much as I am not a fan of Acer, Asus have priced themselves out of the running here in my opinion.


----------



## skypine27

I am 90% certain the price AND the release date of the Asus are simply "place holders". Someone else already mentioned this. I cant believe there are still some users (or user) on this board that think the Asus will be released Dec 31st just because one website says so.... Thats called a PLACE HOLDER.

I think same goes for the price. There really is no way Asus can justify selling it that much higher than the nearly identical Acer.

In good news though (for my American bros).... I confirmed with Overclockers.co.uk that they WILL ship the X34 to the USA via DHL. They charge approx 72 euro for it. But its still good news for someone in the USA who wants it earlier. If overclock actually gets them in stock next week, I'm pulling the trigger on one and having it sent to the States. I refuse to preorder anything, ever, since websites can and do indefinitely push back the in-stock date. But if they get them on the 25th, Im ordering on the 25th.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I am 90% certain the price AND the release date of the Asus are simply "place holders". Someone else already mentioned this. I cant believe there are still some users (or user) on this board that think the Asus will be released Dec 31st just because one website says so.... Thats called a PLACE HOLDER.
> 
> I think same goes for the price. There really is no way Asus can justify selling it that much higher than the nearly identical Acer.
> 
> In good news though (for my American bros).... I confirmed with Overclockers.co.uk that they WILL ship the X34 to the USA via DHL. They charge approx 72 euro for it. But its still good news for someone in the USA who wants it earlier. If overclock actually gets them in stock next week, I'm pulling the trigger on one and having it sent to the States. I refuse to preorder anything, ever, since websites can and do indefinitely push back the in-stock date. But if they get them on the 25th, Im ordering on the 25th.


Really?? That's awesome news. I'm in canada and if it means getting it early I'm there!

Do you have the address for ordering? Not familiar with the site.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Really?? That's awesome news. I'm in canada and if it means getting it early I'm there!
> 
> Do you have the address for ordering? Not familiar with the site.


I didnt confirm if they would ship to Canada but Im guessing they probably would.

Just go here:

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-089-AC&groupid=17&catid=948

and create a profile with your address. Whether you pre order is of course up to you (I won't).


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Don't understand why anyone would go for the Asus over the X34... £250 more expensive in UK, that's just insane! No less likelihood of bleed/glow on the Asus. Unless they're similarly priced in another country, it's a no brainer really... as much as I am not a fan of Acer, Asus have priced themselves out of the running here in my opinion.


That is not the correct price, Overclockers were the first to list it, so they can price it high if they want to, I would expect the price to be round £1049 or £1099 for the ASUS PG348Q which is worth it for the better design and longer warranty, just the wait is quite long and most people will go with the ACER Predator X34 if all the issues are fixed and it gets good user reviews


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> That is not the correct price, Overclockers were the first to list it, so they can price it high if they want to, I would expect the price to be round £1049 or £1099 for the ASUS PG348Q which is worth it for the better design and longer warranty, just the wait is quite long and most people will go with the ACER Predator X34 if all the issues are fixed and it gets good user reviews


I don't understand where you get this mythical figure. Did an asus rep confirm it with you that 1049 is the price? If not, why in the world would anyone believe you over a reputable website?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> I don't understand where you get this mythical figure. Did an asus rep confirm it with you that 1049 is the price? If not, why in the world would anyone believe you over a reputable website?


So is it coming out 31 December then, as that is what you are saying, it was just a placeholder as they do not know a certain date or price, they only know that it will be early January

You really think the price is going to be £1200 for it, they would not sell the monitor at that price, come on, use some logic here


----------



## digital217

Maybe some Asus rep told them that it will be available in late 2015 and some smart guy at ocuk figured out that the 31st of December is the latest date in 2015


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So is it coming out 31 December then, as that is what you are saying, it was just a placeholder as they do not know a certain date or price, they only know that it will be early January
> You really think the price is going to be £1200 for it, they would not sell the monitor at that price, come on, use some logic here


Admit! You are a rep. from Asus, can't believe how much you talk about them, just lies too, "better design, longer warranty".

Who cares about Asus monitor? Nobody!! This is a thread about the X34, Asus is just a copycat. Acer was first to make and to announce this kind of monitor, and the better one. Asus don't have anything that Acer don't have! Asus may have less plastic, but that really don't matter when it's on the backside... And the stand looks terrible on the Asus, can't believe they choose something like that, could live with it if was a monitor for 100 bucks









The warranty doesn't matter, because what the manufacturer says can't change what it says in the law. In my case if Acer says 2 years, the law says 3 years no matter what...

Again, "late december", sure, who is even waiting for this monitor between Christmas and New Year, everyone has their hand filled with other stuff, like taking care of the family.
With all the history delays, as someone said earlier, Mars and April looks more relevant.

Why I go so hard on this is because you are talking like a anonymous Asus representant trying to attract customers from Acer.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHIFTYPOWERS*
> 
> If you've got deep enough pockets you can game in 4k @ TRUE 120hz AND 3d Passive or active on a Christie Mirage 304k at a brightness of 35,000 lumens. This just released this month. its 50 thousand dollars. GO GET ANUSSED you know what im sayin.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4_Hsrdb2vw


Seriously what setup do you need to run this...


----------



## SHIFTYPOWERS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Seriously what setup do you need to run this...


That's a good question, as Callsignvega stated , this projector has an unusual input setup, the video on youtube shows a christie rep with four pc's using a quaddro 6000 each (old tech, the video is from last year) processing one quadrant of the screen each at 120hz via several displayport connections, i'm curious to know if four gpu's made for gaming can achieve this same result, beats me, it would be pretty badass though especially in 3d


----------



## Kanivakil

Too bad they missed the holiday but made their released for Q1 2016. Asus, next time plan ahead; the X-mas season is the best time for sales.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Damn
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHIFTYPOWERS*
> 
> That's a good question, as Callsignvega stated , this projector has an unusual input setup, the video on youtube shows a christie rep with four pc's using a quaddro 6000 each (old tech, the video is from last year) processing one quadrant of the screen each at 120hz via several displayport connections, i'm curious to know if four gpu's made for gaming can achieve this same result, beats me, it would be pretty badass though especially in 3d


Damn.
I suppose when you can afford to put 50k on a videoproj you don't really care about the price of your pc...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Lol Ummm.. what? I was the one that said Dec 31st is a placeholder. Which it obviously is. Anyone that sees Dec 31st as a release date and doesn't immediately realize that shouldn't be talking about logic lol.
> 
> Secondly, so in that brain of yours, when you are quoted a price by a reputable website as to what the price of the Asus version will be, you make up a price quite a bit lower off of the top of your head, and call it logic? LOL
> 
> What are you even doing in this thread? It's obvious you don't want this monitor, nor did you ever plan to get it. All you've done is bring up asus any possible chance you get and say why you think asus is better.


You really think I wanted the ASUS PG348Q from the start, I pre order the ACER Predator X34 in early July, I wanted that monitor until ASUS showed their monitor, then I get all these bad reviews about it and that blue banding issue, so I canceled my order

The reason Overclockers listed it that high is because they have priority on it and they bought the most orders of the monitor, I would read the Overclockers topic, you will notice the comment from one of the moderators

I never said that 31 December was the release date, if you did read the product page and not the first line, you would notice it said "Late December or early January, cannot be guaranteed for Christmas so beware when you buy it" also ASUS have said it comes out early January, so that is correct

If this blue banding problem gets fixed and there are lots of good customer reviews then I might order the ACER Predator X34 again as I will be getting Battlefront and Fallout 4, with a 3440x1440p that will look so good, the only problem I have with ACER is the 2 year warranty and the huge amount of plastic on a monitor that costs £960, so some of the bezels should be metal, not plastic

If I can find somewhere with a 3 year warranty (even if I have to pay for it) I will buy this monitor as I am getting a new computer later this month and I do not want to run two GTX 980ti Classified at 1080p 60hz


----------



## ZombieSmash

No confirmation yet on whether Acer guarantees that panels will run at 100hz?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> No confirmation yet on whether Acer guarantees that panels will run at 100hz?


Nope panel ships at 60hz by default and the manual says you can OC "at your own risk" up to 100hz.


----------



## ZombieSmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Nope panel ships at 60hz by default and the manual says you can OC "at your own risk" up to 100hz.


Yes that was all known, but TFTCentral states in its review that it was going to clarify those questions with Acer.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> No confirmation yet on whether Acer guarantees that panels will run at 100hz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Nope panel ships at 60hz by default and the manual says you can OC "at your own risk" up to 100hz.


OcUK confirmed with Acer that running the monitor @ 100 Hz does NOT void the warranty.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> OcUK confirmed with Acer that running the monitor @ 100 Hz does NOT void the warranty.


Oh ok cool I hope all retailers will not consider OC voiding the warranty. Looking to pick one up on Newegg as soon as it hits the US!


----------



## ZombieSmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> OcUK confirmed with Acer that running the monitor @ 100 Hz does NOT void the warranty.


Yes I know that too, but what happens when your monitor is unable to run at 100hz? Out of a small sample of sold units there are already 2 or 3 confirmed instances of panels not reaching 100hz. It is conceivable that once the X34 becomes available world wide that there will be more complaints of units not achieving 100hz, and quite possibly below 95hz.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> Yes I know that too, but what happens when your monitor is unable to run at 100hz? Out of a small sample of sold units there are already 2 or 3 confirmed instances of panels not reaching 100hz. It is conceivable that once the X34 becomes available world wide that there will be more complaints of units not achieving 100hz, and quite possibly below 95hz.


So far I've heard of 2 peoples (at least on here) reaching only 95 Hz instead of 100 Hz. For the price they ask I'd want a perfect panel but for only 5 Hz personally I wouldn't mind, if the panel has no other issues of course.

We haven't heard anyone having troubles and reaching only lower values (like 70-80) so I'm hopeful for the future. We'll see how it goes once the monitor starts selling more.


----------



## atomicus

Yeah, I think it would be rather annoying to receive a flawless panel that only hit 90-95Hz but had zero bleed and hardly any IPS glow. That would be a VERY tough call as to whether to return or not... even though you would be entitled to based on how this monitor has been advertised, both by resellers and Acer themselves. I don't know where this idea comes from that the word 'guarantee' needs to be plastered all over it. They say 100Hz in the video and on their website, and resellers (like OCUK) are selling this monitor as 100Hz, with no suggestion or small print to the contrary, therefore that's what you should get! You won't notice 5Hz though, that's for sure... but for some people it may just be the principle.


----------



## ZombieSmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> For the price they ask I'd want a perfect panel but for only 5 Hz personally I wouldn't mind, if the panel has no other issues of course.


For the price I expect nothing less than 100hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> We haven't heard anyone having troubles and reaching only lower values (like 70-80) so I'm hopeful for the future. We'll see how it goes once the monitor starts selling more.


Sure, but as I said before the first sample of sales were in all likelihood tiny. I wouldn't be surprised if once it becomes widely available that reports start coming in of panels not reaching anywhere near 100hz. Imagine if you get a panel that can only manage 65hz, you would be less than impressed if Acer's stance is tough luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> That would be a VERY tough call as to whether to return or not... even though you would be entitled to based on how this monitor has been advertised, both by resellers and Acer themselves. I don't know where this idea comes from that the word 'guarantee' needs to be plastered all over it. They say 100Hz in the video and on their website, and resellers (like OCUK) are selling this monitor as 100Hz, with no suggestion or small print to the contrary, therefore that's what you should get! You won't notice 5Hz though, that's for sure... but for some people it may just be the principle.


There have already been many posts explaining that the expression "up to" has a very specific meaning in marketing that has consistently been interpreted by courts to mean any value between two stated amounts. The only Acer promotional material I have seen that suggests a definite 100hz refresh rate is that single promo video, everything else is caveated as "up to 100hz". And the only reseller I have seen specifying an unambiguous 100hz refresh rate is OC UK....see for example:

http://www.very.co.uk/acer-predator-x34bmiphz-34-inch-curved-219-ultrawide-qhd-ips-led-zeroframe-g-sync-gaming-monitor/1461312442.prd

No mention at all of any refresh rate.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/34-acer-predator-x34-curved-nvidia-g-sync-gaming-monitor-ips-60hz-3440x1440-4ms-10001-tilt-dp-hdmi-u

60hz refresh rate, with a "Boost your refresh rate up to 100Hz with built-in overclocking."

http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/398088/MONITORS_30_LCD_AND_LARGER/Acer/UM.CX1SA.002-D10.asp

60hz refresh rate.

http://www.acer.com.au/ac/en/AU/content/model/UM.CX1SA.002

The official Acer product page for Australia doesn't even state the refresh rate.

OC UK may be prepared a to guarantee that all the units it sells will run at 100hz as a matter of good customer service, but that does not appear to be a given with other retailers.

And the word guarantee does not need to be plastered anywhere, but the fact remains that Acer has been using ambiguous language that gives it the right to reject returns if the only complaint is that they can't achieve 100hz. I want to know know what Acer's position is, i.e. do they guarantee a 100hz refresh rate on all panels.


----------



## BethorMorgan

well personally I found the debate between ACER and ASUS 34 21:9 a little useless but I like to add my 2 cents

1) *same panel....*I admit the electronic and software behind that can bring some benefit in...but not a breakthrough for sure

2) *aestethic*...I don't like at all the ASUS stand. to me it looks like it has been designed for 14-16 years old teens. someone said it looks like a thermo nuclear reactor. I agree with the definition.
on the contrary MY PeRSONAL TASTE is for the ACER. It is simply and sleek and a bit stylish but not too much. you will not get annoyed by the look of it in 6 months

3) *warranty*
that is a little more serious. 3 years are better than 2. OK no fuss
but then again all my monitors have 6+ years and I never had an issue (cross finger)

4) *materials*
PLASTIC vs PLASTIC...little to fight over here. again you might like the texture of the plastic for this one over the other but is personal taste

5) *quality build - control*
We have NO CLUE at all on their real processes for build or quality.
The only REAL fact is that ACER shipped out a single faulty batch. All other units are still in the plant or have been shipped recently.
as for ASUS...well I don't remember having see ASUS in the top 5 world class monitor builders.

pls note: I'm not against ASUS but sometimes I don't understand the Extra price they charge for similar components.
That said, the STRYX could be my next VGA as it's in the top 3 panel for the pre OCed


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> well personally I found the debate between ACER and ASUS 34 21:9 a little useless but I like to add my 2 cents
> 
> 1) *same panel....*I admit the electronic and software behind that can bring some benefit in...but not a breakthrough for sure
> 
> 2) *aestethic*...I don't like at all the ASUS stand. to me it looks like it has been designed for 14-16 years old. someone said it looks like a thermo nuclear reactor. I agree with the definition.
> on the contrary MY PeRSONAL TASTE is for the ACER. is simply and sleek and a bit stylish but not to much. you will not get annoyed by the look of it in 6 months
> 
> 3) *warranty*
> that is a little more serious. 3 years are better than 2. OK no fuss
> but then again all my monitors have 6+ years and I never had an issue (cross finger)
> 
> 4) *materials*
> PLASTIC vs PLASTIC...little to fight over here. again you might like the texture of the plastic for this one over the other but is personal taste
> 
> 5) *quality build - control*
> we have NO CLUE at all on their real processes for build or quality.
> the only REAL fact is that ACER shipped out a single faulty batch. All other units are still in the plant or have been shipped recently.
> as for ASUS...well I don't remember having see ASUS in the top 5 world class monitor builders.
> 
> pls note: I'm not against ASUS but sometimes I don't understand the Extra price they charge for similar components.
> That said the STRYX could be my next VGA as it's in the top 3 panel for the pre OCed


and a very important one for me 6) *Curve*
X34 has a 3000R curve, Asus uses a 3800R curve. For me even the 3000R curve was hardly noticable, 3800R is nearly flat I would imagine, I dont think that you will benefit a lot with such a small curve. I am even thinking of getting the Z35 with its 2000R curve...


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> and a very important one for me 6) *Curve*
> X34 has a 3000R curve, Asus uses a 3800R curve. For me even the 3000R curve was hardly noticeable, 3800R is nearly flat I would imagine, I dont think that you will benefit a lot with such a small curve. I am even thinking of getting the Z35 with its 2000R curve...


I did not know that !

for sure that is important...and I'm fully with you, the more the curve the less you will see glowing or distortion in the corners
ACER has just scored another point for me !


----------



## toncij

I'm not sure where did you get this curve info? It is the same panel, the curve cannot be different.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I'm not sure where did you get this curve info? It is the same panel, the curve cannot be different.


He is mistaken. The PG348Q and X34 both shame the 3800R curvature, using the same panel as you say.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> He is mistaken. The PG348Q and X34 both shame the 3800R curvature, using the same panel as you say.


according to skinflint:

X34
https://skinflint.co.uk/acer-predator-x34bmiphz-um-cx1ee-006-a1257523.html

curved (3000R/3m)

Asus
https://skinflint.co.uk/asus-rog-pg348q-a1276261.html

curved (3800R/3.8m)


----------



## PCM2

If you would like to trust a price comparison website over a monitor expert or known specifications of a known panel, then more fool you.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> according to skinflint:
> 
> X34
> https://skinflint.co.uk/acer-predator-x34bmiphz-um-cx1ee-006-a1257523.html
> 
> curved (3000R/3m)
> 
> Asus
> https://skinflint.co.uk/asus-rog-pg348q-a1276261.html
> 
> curved (3800R/3.8m)


That looks incorrect. Asus uses the same and the only curved IPS panel from LG. They can't simply bend it more, it is what it is when panel is made. The info here is wrong.


----------



## SimRacer925

This info also comes from a well known German website PCGamesHardware.de..
But ok if it really wrong and both panels are 3800R then I will definitely go with the Z35 and it's 2000R curvaturecurvature. The curve of the x34 was hardly noticeable for me, almost like my flat LG 34UM65...


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Thanks for posting this. Not a fan of how Strix is starting to absorb ROG, and I can wait to see how Asus tunes the same panel vs Acer. I'm gonna wait and see, not in a rush for now, There isn't any heavy hitter game coming out in the interim that will need Gsync that Im interested in other than AC syndicate which Im not touching until prices drop.


Happy with my sennheiser hd700's. Gaming headphones never appealed to me. Not sure what the asus can bring competitively to the table beyond tweaks to this monitor format. Give me 21:9 oled + gsync @ 144hz. Mmmm. ?


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> OcUK confirmed with Acer that running the monitor @ 100 Hz does NOT void the warranty.


Source please


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Source please


http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=28567314&postcount=57


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> For the price I expect nothing less than 100hz.
> Sure, but as I said before the first sample of sales were in all likelihood tiny. I wouldn't be surprised if once it becomes widely available that reports start coming in of panels not reaching anywhere near 100hz. Imagine if you get a panel that can only manage 65hz, you would be less than impressed if Acer's stance is tough luck.
> There have already been many posts explaining that the expression "up to" has a very specific meaning in marketing that has consistently been interpreted by courts to mean any value between two stated amounts. The only Acer promotional material I have seen that suggests a definite 100hz refresh rate is that single promo video, everything else is caveated as "up to 100hz". And the only reseller I have seen specifying an unambiguous 100hz refresh rate is OC UK....see for example:
> 
> http://www.very.co.uk/acer-predator-x34bmiphz-34-inch-curved-219-ultrawide-qhd-ips-led-zeroframe-g-sync-gaming-monitor/1461312442.prd
> 
> No mention at all of any refresh rate.
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/34-acer-predator-x34-curved-nvidia-g-sync-gaming-monitor-ips-60hz-3440x1440-4ms-10001-tilt-dp-hdmi-u
> 
> 60hz refresh rate, with a "Boost your refresh rate up to 100Hz with built-in overclocking."


Scan does actually say 100Hz in OC mode in the specs... OCUK says 100Hz (as you noticed). I can't speak to other countries, but this is very simple in the UK, and under UK consumer law and trade descriptions act... if you get a monitor that doesn't achieve 100Hz, you can return it based on this ALONE with either of these resellers. Makes no difference what Acer say, and the whole 'up to' argument, which just doesn't hold water when it comes to a monitor anyway... fine for an HD or CPU, but not a monitor... it's not the same thing. As I say though, that's irrelevant based on what the resellers description says. You're buying it from them, not Acer.


----------



## -terabyte-

Amazon.it lists the monitor as 100 Hz too, can't wait for them to get some stock


----------



## ZombieSmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Scan does actually say 100Hz in OC mode in the specs... OCUK says 100Hz (as you noticed).


Scan quite clearly describes it as a 60hz monitor, you don't get to pick and choose the descriptions which suit your argument, a marketing representation is construed as a whole, and Scan's description explicitly states "up to 100hz" via overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I can't speak to other countries, but this is very simple in the UK, and under UK consumer law and trade descriptions act... if you get a monitor that doesn't achieve 100Hz, you can return it based on this ALONE with either of these resellers.


I actually think you are over simplifying, I live in a Commonwealth country with very similar trade and consumer laws to the UK, and the fact that 100hz is mentioned somewhere in an advertisement does not guarantee you anything when it is caveated with the words "up to".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Makes no difference what Acer say, and the whole 'up to' argument, which just doesn't hold water when it comes to a monitor anyway... fine for an HD or CPU, but not a monitor... it's not the same thing. As I say though, that's irrelevant based on what the resellers description says. You're buying it from them, not Acer.


Which at this moment only applies to OC UK, who may well change that description at some point before the monitor officially releases. Ultimately retailers will fall in line with Acer's position, because if Acer is not prepared to accept returns of monitors bought via wholesalers simply because they can't run at 100hz, then retailers are not going to take on the financial risk by describing them as 100hz. And there is no reason why that argument would apply to other hardware component but not a monitor.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> Scan quite clearly describes it as a 60hz monitor, you don't get to pick and choose the descriptions which suit your argument, a marketing representation is construed as a whole, and Scan's description explicitly states "up to 100hz" via overclocking.
> I actually think you are over simplifying, I live in a Commonwealth country with very similar trade and consumer laws to the UK, and the fact that 100hz is mentioned somewhere in an advertisement does not guarantee you anything when it is caveated with the words "up to".
> Which at this moment only applies to OC UK, who may well change that description at some point before the monitor officially releases. Ultimately retailers will fall in line with Acer's position, because if Acer is not prepared to accept returns of monitors bought via wholesalers simply because they can't run at 100hz, then retailers are not going to take on the financial risk by describing them as 100hz. And there is no reason why that argument would apply to other hardware component but not a monitor.


Yeah, I do agree and someone who actually makes sense here

If these ACER monitors are not guaranteed to get to 100hz and most people get 70hz to 80hz, then the ASUS is worth waiting for as you are guaranteed 100hz when you use Gsync on it.

Also we do not know if ASUS has any surprises for us, could they have a new panel in it (I would say no but worth guessing) could they have any new technology in it which improves picture quality or could it have a A-TW polarizer in it.

If it is a A-TW polarizer that might be why the price is so high and it would be worth it.

ASUS might have a surprise for us, we just do not know at the moment.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Thanks for posting this. Not a fan of how Strix is starting to absorb ROG, and I can wait to see how Asus tunes the same panel vs Acer. I'm gonna wait and see, not in a rush for now, There isn't any heavy hitter game coming out in the interim that will need Gsync that Im interested in other than AC syndicate which Im not touching until prices drop.


What type of game do you feel needs gsync more than others? In my experience every game benefits greatly with Gsync... and if you don't consider fallout 4, just cause 3, or rainbow 6 heavy hitters... and assassins creed is? Haha yikes. Hehe just joking around.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> Scan quite clearly describes it as a 60hz monitor, you don't get to pick and choose the descriptions which suit your argument, a marketing representation is construed as a whole, and Scan's description explicitly states "up to 100hz" via overclocking.
> 
> I actually think you are over simplifying, I live in a Commonwealth country with very similar trade and consumer laws to the UK, and the fact that 100hz is mentioned somewhere in an advertisement does not guarantee you anything when it is caveated with the words "up to".


Scan ALSO quite clearly describe it as "100Hz in OC mode"... so how is that made redundant by them saying the opposite? You seem to forget that the law is on the side of the consumer here, as it always is, despite most people thinking otherwise. It's the RESELLER that can't pick and choose how a product is marketed. They can't say 100Hz in one place, and then get around that by something else elsewhere! Can you imagine how much abuse that would be open to?! A reseller could literally say anything about a product to sell it, then hide the truth in the small print. There has clearly been a mistake made with the X34... either 100Hz IS guaranteed and there will be no issues exchanging, or it's not and the resellers need to change the wording across ALL their marketing/advertising materials... and yes, that instruction would need to come from Acer, and it obviously hasn't otherwise it would have been stated. Maybe that will change, who knows, but as of right now, consumer law/trade description is quite clear (in the UK). It has to be consistent, clear and accurate to the purchaser. At the moment, it is not, but still in favour of the consumer if they receive a monitor that does not achieve 100hz because several resellers and the info they are providing gives this impression. So yes, maybe we will see the descriptions change, but that doesn't apply to orders made before (and if) that happens.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> And there is no reason why that argument would apply to other hardware component but not a monitor.


I've mentioned this before but there is an obvious reason... it would be near impossible to prove or argue that an HD/CPU wasn't capable of an advertised 'up to' speed... and in most cases it probably would be, with the right set-up and ideal conditions, even if it only managed it for a microsecond. That's the loop hole, and that's all it is... 'up to' is not a legal term, it's too vague. There is no such loop hole with a monitor... it either works or it doesn't. It won't matter what GPU you're using, how expensive your cable is, or what temperature your room is at... if it won't get past 90Hz, it will NEVER get past 90Hz, and actually won't function AT ALL beyond that speed. The loop hole in the 'up to' argument is precisely because with the vast majority of components/devices it's a nebulous often even fluctuating figure... this does not apply to a monitor, so it's far more straightforward, especially in absence of any further conditions or caveats, and in addition to how it's being advertised. Acer literally need to be saying here that 100Hz is not guaranteed if that is the case.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Yeah, I do agree and someone who actually makes sense here
> 
> If these ACER monitors are not guaranteed to get to 100hz and most people get 70hz to 80hz, then the ASUS is worth waiting for as you are guaranteed 100hz when you use Gsync on it.
> 
> Also we do not know if ASUS has any surprises for us, could they have a new panel in it (I would say no but worth guessing) could they have any new technology in it which improves picture quality or could it have a A-TW polarizer in it.
> 
> If it is a A-TW polarizer that might be why the price is so high and it would be worth it.
> 
> ASUS might have a surprise for us, we just do not know at the moment.


Why would you think Asus would guarantee 100Hz if Acer are not? They are for all intents and purposes the same monitor, so there's no reason at this stage to think Asus will have a different policy to Acer in this regard... not that we even know officially what Acer's stance is. The aesthetic design is different of course, and they will have the better warranty and after sales support, but that's about it. They won't have a different panel... no different panel exists. That is a fact, so not worth guessing. It will be the same panel as the X34. And the chances of them including an ATW Polarizer are virtually nil... I'd love it if they did, but it's not going to happen. I actually think if they did the price would be even higher tbh. This is first and foremost a gaming monitor targeted at well off gamers (or those with rich parents). ATW Polarizers are more for the high end professional sector... it's not a ROG thing.


----------



## ZombieSmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Scan ALSO quite clearly describe it as "100Hz in OC mode"... so how is that made redundant by them saying the opposite? You seem to forget that the law is on the side of the consumer here, as it always is, despite most people thinking otherwise. It's the RESELLER that can't pick and choose how a product is marketed. They can't say 100Hz in one place, and then get around that by something else elsewhere! Can you imagine how much abuse that would be open to?! A reseller could literally say anything about a product to sell it, then hide the truth in the small print. There has clearly been a mistake made with the X34... either 100Hz IS guaranteed and there will be no issues exchanging, or it's not and the resellers need to change the wording across ALL their marketing/advertising materials... and yes, that instruction would need to come from Acer, and it obviously hasn't otherwise it would have been stated. Maybe that will change, who knows, but as of right now, consumer law/trade description is quite clear (in the UK). It has to be consistent, clear and accurate to the purchaser. At the moment, it is not, but still in favour of the consumer if they receive a monitor that does not achieve 100hz because several resellers and the info they are providing gives this impression. So yes, maybe we will see the descriptions change, but that doesn't apply to orders made before (and if) that happens.


Except the truth isn't hidden in small print, its quite clearly stated if you actually read the listing as a whole. This seems to make sense to everyone but you, but whatever bud......I don't feel the inclination to argue with you anymore. You are conflating numerous points to desperately make out a flawed argument. Ultimately a retailer doesn't have to do anything it doesn't want to unless you or the relevant regulatory agency is prepared to sue them. Good luck with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I've mentioned this before but there is an obvious reason... it would be near impossible to prove or argue that an HD/CPU wasn't capable of an advertised 'up to' speed... and in most cases it probably would be, with the right set-up and ideal conditions, even if it only managed it for a microsecond. That's the loop hole, and that's all it is... 'up to' is not a legal term, it's too vague. There is no such loop hole with a monitor... it either works or it doesn't. It won't matter what GPU you're using, how expensive your cable is, or what temperature your room is at... if it won't get past 90Hz, it will NEVER get past 90Hz, and actually won't function AT ALL beyond that speed. The loop hole in the 'up to' argument is precisely because with the vast majority of components/devices it's a nebulous often even fluctuating figure... this does not apply to a monitor, so it's far more straightforward, especially in absence of any further conditions or caveats, and in addition to how it's being advertised. Acer literally need to be saying here that 100Hz is not guaranteed if that is the case.


Nope, this is nonsense. There are definite thresholds at which a CPU or GPU will simply not function properly regardless of the setup.


----------



## ZombieSmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Why would you think Asus would guarantee 100Hz if Acer are not? They are for all intents and purposes the same monitor, so there's no reason at this stage to think Asus will have a different policy to Acer in this regard... not that we even know officially what Acer's stance is. The aesthetic design is different of course, and they will have the better warranty and after sales support, but that's about it. They won't have a different panel... no different panel exists. That is a fact, so not worth guessing. It will be the same panel as the X34. And the chances of them including an ATW Polarizer are virtually nil... I'd love it if they did, but it's not going to happen. I actually think if they did the price would be even higher tbh. This is first and foremost a gaming monitor targeted at well off gamers (or those with rich parents). ATW Polarizers are more for the high end professional sector... it's not a ROG thing.


Uh maybe....just maybe....Asus is actually exercising quality control and picking/testing panels that ARE actually capable of achieving 100hz.


----------



## Sheyster

I really don't understand the point of arguing about the X34 or the Asus. IMHO it would just be dumb to buy either one until there are A LOT of them out in the wild. This opinion is based on recent issues with the first X34 batch, and previous Acer and Asus 27" releases.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I really don't understand the point of arguing about the X34 or the Asus. IMHO it would just be dumb to buy either one until there are A LOT of them out in the wild. This opinion is based on recent issues with the first X34 batch, and previous Acer and Asus 27" releases.


Yeah, I do agree, we should wait for user reviews, the ACER Predator X34 gets lots of good user reviews and the ASUS PG348Q is just the same as the ACER Predator X34, then you might as well get the ACER Predator X34


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> This info also comes from a well known German website PCGamesHardware.de..
> But ok if it really wrong and both panels are 3800R then I will definitely go with the Z35 and it's 2000R curvaturecurvature. The curve of the x34 was hardly noticeable for me, almost like my flat LG 34UM65...


okay TFT confirmed that X34 and Asus both have a 3800R curvature.. As I had one of the "defective" x34 here and didnt noticed the curve much, I will go for the Z35 with it's 2000R.. The 3800R curvature of the x34 was almost.. flat...


----------



## PCM2

I don't make stuff up you know!









The curve is very subtle on all of the current 34" models. There should be some 34" models with steeper curves in the pipeline for next month (including a 100Hz VA Samsung panel) but for now the 35" models are your best bet if you like an obvious curve.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I don't make stuff up you know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curve is very subtle on all of the current 34" models. There should be some 34" models with steeper curves in the pipeline for next month (including a 100Hz VA Samsung panel) but for now the 35" models are your best bet if you like an obvious curve.


There any word on if that 34" VA panel will go into a monitor with G-Sync? I'd be more inclined to go that way as IPS glow just irritates the hell out of me. Makes 1000:1 contrast ratio look like 100:1.

I'm testing 3x 27" Predator's in portrait and at 40% brightness the glow is ridiculous:



Once you get some time with an OLED, IPS glow is completely unacceptable. Even for 1000 Hz.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> okay TFT confirmed that X34 and Asus both have a 3800R curvature.. As I had one of the "defective" x34 here and didnt noticed the curve much, I will go for the Z35 with it's 2000R.. The 3800R curvature of the x34 was almost.. flat...


It certainly has more curve but a lower resolution and thus PPI, ~79 against ~110. It all depends on what you want in the end. Personally I prefer a higher resolution to a more curved monitor, but that's just me


----------



## Sketchus

IMO a good curve is one you don't notice when sitting in front of it.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> It certainly has more curve but a lower resolution and thus PPI, ~79 against ~110. It all depends on what you want in the end. Personally I prefer a higher resolution to a more curved monitor, but that's just me


I actually use the LG 34UM65 which is also 21:9 ultrawide 34" with 2560x1080. On the desktop this is enough for me, in games you can use dsr 1,78 and you get 3440x1440


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I don't make stuff up you know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curve is very subtle on all of the current 34" models. There should be some 34" models with steeper curves in the pipeline for next month (including a 100Hz VA Samsung panel) but for now the 35" models are your best bet if you like an obvious curve.


It's weird because I feel as though in that video acer made on youtube showing off the x34 the curve looks quite noticeable, but then from the pics I've seen it doesn't seem to be as noticeable. I think they tried to make it seem like the curve is bigger than it is.

So how much of a difference are we talking between the z35 and x34? I'm not sure what these numbers of 3800R mean.

I've got to admit the z35 looks pretty awesome as well and I've heard that it apparently can oc to 200hz?!

I just don't think I could go all the way back to 1080p. I'm currently gaming in full 4k (xb280hk) so I think going all the way back to 2560x1080 might be jarring. Also, it would be a pretty big waste for my setup with SLI titanX Hybrids running at 1500mhz.

I was really excited for the x34 for the reason that I'm pretty positive I'll be able to max all games out and be able to use that 100hz because as it stands right now I can max out any game in 4k at 60fps aside from the witcher 3 where I have to turn AA off to maintain the 60-55fps. So I'm figuring with the drop in pixels with the x34 I'll be able to definitely hit 80-100 consistently which is pretty exciting at that resolution.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> It's weird because I feel as though in that video acer made on youtube showing off the x34 the curve looks quite noticeable, but then from the pics I've seen it doesn't seem to be as noticeable. I think they tried to make it seem like the curve is bigger than it is.
> 
> So how much of a difference are we talking between the z35 and x34? I'm not sure what these numbers of 3800R mean.
> 
> *I've got to admit the z35 looks pretty awesome as well and I've heard that it apparently can oc to 200hz?!*
> 
> I just don't think I could go all the way back to 1080p. I'm currently gaming in full 4k (xb280hk) so I think going all the way back to 2560x1080 might be jarring. Also, it would be a pretty big waste for my setup with SLI titanX Hybrids running at 1500mhz.
> 
> I was really excited for the x34 for the reason that I'm pretty positive I'll be able to max all games out and be able to use that 100hz because as it stands right now I can max out any game in 4k at 60fps aside from the witcher 3 where I have to turn AA off to maintain the 60-55fps. So I'm figuring with the drop in pixels with the x34 I'll be able to definitely hit 80-100 consistently which is pretty exciting at that resolution.


It's OC up to "200hz", and I fear that some units won't be able to reach the desired refresh rate just like someone couldn't reach higher than 95hz with the x34. Either way, if you're able to OC it up to 200hz your hardware won't be a waste, since it'll take some power reaching 200fps unless you're playing CSGO and the like. Many good monitors on the way though, I'd be happy with most of them tbh.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> I actually use the LG 34UM65 which is also 21:9 ultrawide 34" with 2560x1080. On the desktop this is enough for me, in games you can use dsr 1,78 and you get 3440x1440


I want/need 3440x1440 for work to have more space so yeah, DSR won't work for me


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pragmatist*
> 
> It's OC up to "200hz", and I fear that some units won't be able to reach the desired refresh rate just like someone couldn't reach higher than 95hz with the x34. Either way, if you're able to OC it up to 200hz your hardware won't be a waste, since it'll take some power reaching 200fps unless you're playing CSGO and the like. Many good monitors on the way though, I'd be happy with most of them tbh.


Yeah but being totally honest... I don't see much of a difference if any at all after around 100-110 hz/fps. So while the 200hz thing is cool and all, it wouldn't be near as noticeable as going from full 4k where I'm at now, to 1080 which I would notice immediately.

If my desk was big enough I'd love to own em all lol and use specific ones for specific games.. alas it's not practical in the least.

I have decided to keep my xb280hk though. Going to just use it for multitasking while gaming.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Yeah but being totally honest... I don't see much of a difference if any at all after around 100-110 hz/fps. So while the 200hz thing is cool and all, it wouldn't be near as noticeable as going from full 4k where I'm at now, to 1080 which I would notice immediately.
> 
> If my desk was big enough I'd love to own em all lol and use specific ones for specific games.. alas it's not practical in the least.
> 
> I have decided to keep my xb280hk though. Going to just use it for multitasking while gaming.


Yeah, haha. I'd love to do that too, but it isn't practical just like you said, and it is unaffordable unless you're rich and like to throw away money.









Edit: typos


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> What type of game do you feel needs gsync more than others? In my experience every game benefits greatly with Gsync... and if you don't consider fallout 4, just cause 3, or rainbow 6 heavy hitters... and assassins creed is? Haha yikes. Hehe just joking around.


Games that can't maintain 60 fps stable maxed out need G sync the most in my usage. And I didn't say I don't consider those games heavy hitters, if you look closely I said games that I'm interested in. I've never played any of those franchises yet but I have played AC, and if ACS uses ACUs engine then it will need G sync. Hence why I will wait until the Asus one releases too.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Games that can't maintain 60 fps stable maxed out need G sync the most in my usage. And I didn't say I don't consider those games heavy hitters, if you look closely I said games that I'm interested in. I've never played any of those franchises yet but I have played AC, and if ACS uses ACUs engine then it will need G sync. Hence why I will wait until the Asus one releases too.


Yeah I was honestly just joking about the games. But if you haven't played the fallout series you should definitely have a go at the new one !

But as for the gsync thing, if you have a 60hz monitor yeah gsync doesn't do much if you can maintain the 60 but if you have a monitor with a higher refresh rate gsync will give a benefit at any fps which is awesome.

Oh and the new ac is using the same engine, but I'm guessing it will be much more optimized this time around. They pushed that game out much too early.

If I'm not mistaken isn't this year's ac game coming out later on pc than on console? I think they're really trying to appease pc gamers this time around.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> Scan quite clearly describes it as a 60hz monitor, you don't get to pick and choose the descriptions which suit your argument, a marketing representation is construed as a whole, and Scan's description explicitly states "up to 100hz" via overclocking.
> I actually think you are over simplifying, I live in a Commonwealth country with very similar trade and consumer laws to the UK, and the fact that 100hz is mentioned somewhere in an advertisement does not guarantee you anything when it is caveated with the words "up to".
> Which at this moment only applies to OC UK, who may well change that description at some point before the monitor officially releases. Ultimately retailers will fall in line with Acer's position, because if Acer is not prepared to accept returns of monitors bought via wholesalers simply because they can't run at 100hz, then retailers are not going to take on the financial risk by describing them as 100hz. And there is no reason why that argument would apply to other hardware component but not a monitor.


To put it plain and simple you're wrong, sorry but there's no other way to put it.
The fact that Scan has clearly put 100Hz with OC on their website is enough to return the monitor if it doesn't achieve 100Hz even if it's 99Hz it's not as described, and you will get full refund or exchange.
I'm working for on of bigger UK electronics retailers and I get those kind of returns on a daily basis, Scan wont even dispute this because they know UK consumer law (which you don't)
The fact that Scan has that on their website was enough for me to decide and give it a go (well that and the fact Scan has it £30 cheaper than OCUK)
I'll be getting mine as soon as it's in stock.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Lol are you kidding me? Abuse? Because I've called you out on your ridiculous posts, like quite a few other people have as well?
> 
> You specifically said in another post that you think the price won't actually be that high but rather you think it'll be closer to 1049, then in this most recent post you go off on another tangent about the asus possibly having
> An A-TW polarizer in it and that's why it's so expansive. So which is it?
> 
> The simple fact is that 95% of your posts on this forum has NOTHING to do with the acer x34, which is the topic of the discussion. Instead, you're just constantly trying to give reasons why everyone should get the asus version. Even going as far as making things up as you go.
> 
> You call this abuse? I say it's calling you out on your ridiculous posts. Also, I haven't "abused" any one else in this forum. I just started to get sick of seeing you derail the conversation over and over again towards the asus and what's worse, making up complete fabrications about the x34 to make it look bad.
> 
> Also, I've read this entire forum. And not one person could only get this monitor to 80hz. That's just a blatant lie. The worst I've seen the monitor do so far is 95hz.
> 
> Anyway, I'm completely done with this. I'm just going to ignore your silly comments from here on out.


Well you have not been reading the comments then, as someone said once you get above 75hz there is coil whine, I have posted many relevant things about the ACER Predator X34, you just do not read them

I just said that this monitor is not out yet, so it still could have many issues like not getting above 75hz or bad backlight bleed as only a small amount of users have this monitor.

The ASUS monitor would be worth it at £1049 as it gives you longer warranty, I was saying that a A-TW polarizer might be why it is more expensive, I just think it is because of Overclockers getting priority and there being no competition

Could you actually read these comments it seems you read 1 line and give up, then you try and insinuate my comment, how about you just read, if you look over old comments, you will actually notice and my comments about the ACER Predator X34


----------



## Techenthused73

This 100 hz issue. I just was wondering if Acer is making the statement in accordance that one may not be able to hit 100 hz/FPS in every game. I think the issue is overblown as is.








Obviously if the monitor does not reach 100 hz in any game then it is eligible for a return.

Thank you for this thread though.


----------



## level3tjg

Have you actually read all the problems the Rog Swift has had? And if so... you honestly think this Asus monitor is going to come out hassle free? Keep dreaming dude. Your posts all point to your desire to purchase the Rog over this Acer. Great, do us all a favor and quit making stupid points as to why you want to and just do it when it comes out. Hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> This 100 hz issue. I just was wondering if Acer is making the statement in accordance that one may not be able to hit 100 hz/FPS in every game. I think the issue is overblown as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if the monitor does not reach 100 hz in any game then it is eligible for a return.


You don't reach a Hz level in a game. You reach an FPS (frames per second) level. They are linked in as much as if your monitor is 100Hz, you will only be able to display a visible maximum of 100FPS, but the FPS is not dependent on the monitor, rather your PC setup (GPU, CPU etc.). The monitor is always running steady at its own speed... whether that be 60Hz, 75Hz, 100Hz or 144Hz... whether you get the full benefit of that depends on your PC and how well it performs. The Hz level won't fluctuate like the FPS does.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> You don't reach a Hz level in a game. You reach an FPS (frames per second) level. They are linked in as much as if your monitor is 100Hz, you will only be able to display a visible maximum of 100FPS, but the FPS is not dependent on the monitor, rather your PC setup (GPU, CPU etc.). The monitor is always running steady at its own speed... whether that be 60Hz, 75Hz, 100Hz or 144Hz... whether you get the full benefit of that depends on your PC and how well it performs. The Hz level won't fluctuate like the FPS does.


Huh? What do you mean the hz won't fluctuate like the fps does? Of course it will. That's the entire purpose of a gsync monitor.


----------



## Techenthused73

Does Acer know this though.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Huh? What do you mean the hz won't fluctuate like the fps does? Of course it will. That's the entire purpose of a gsync monitor.


Thank you. This is what I'm getting at.

Edit: I mean this makes sense as the panel is a standard 60 hz. The overclock is directly related to/created by the G-sync module. Does the G-sync module overclock the desktop experience or just the monitor with a game.


----------



## Kanivakil

Keep up the good work; I need some entertainment while I'm waiting to see how the X34 does in the US.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> Thank you. This is what I'm getting at.
> 
> Edit: I mean this makes sense as the panel is a standard 60 hz. The overclock is directly related to/created by the G-sync module. Does the G-sync module overclock the desktop experience or just the monitor with a game.


Well yes, with G-Sync it does... sorry I'm forgetting that. The monitor will run at 100Hz (or should do) outside of games though. The point is that when it comes to games, the speed is determined by the game and your system... i.e the FPS will dictate it. The monitor should be capable of 100Hz regardless of whether it reaches that in games. If your system is powerful enough for 100FPS gaming, and the monitor reaches 100Hz, that's what you want, not one that runs at 90Hz, obviously. If your system is slow and old and can't hit 100FPS, you'll still get the benefit of G-Sync and whether the monitor reaches 100Hz or not will be largely irrelevant.


----------



## Kanivakil

Get ready to buy two GTX 980 Ti. I'm going to order soon the Asus Maximus Hero VIII, i7-6700K some DDR4 RAM (probably 16 GB just for the hell of it) and the Corsair 760T and AX860 (lied; I have it already); they will be sitting and waiting for the Acer 34X if it does well in the US; if not, lets hope the Asus 34" will arrive on 1/1/16...NOT.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Get ready to buy two GTX 980 Ti. I'm going to order soon the Asus Maximus Hero VIII, i7-6700K some DDR4 RAM (probably 16 GB just for the hell of it) and the Corsair 760T and AX860 (lied; I have it already); they will be sitting and waiting for the Acer 34X if it does well in the US; if not, lets hope the Asus 34" will arrive on 1/1/16...NOT.


Get ready ACER Predator X34









Two GTX 980ti Classified overclocked with EVGA SLI bridge
Intel 5930K 4.4Ghz
MSI X99 Godlike
32GB Corsair Dominator 3000mhz with light bars
Corsair H110i GTX
EVGA 1600w T2 with individually red cables
Samsung SM951 NVMe 512GB SSD
Samsung 850 Pro 1TB SSD
Samsung 850 Pro 512GB SSD
Corsair 780t
9 Noctua NF A14 IndustrialPPC IP67 fanes


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *level3tjg*
> 
> Have you actually read all the problems the Rog Swift has had? And if so... you honestly think this Asus monitor is going to come out hassle free? Keep dreaming dude. Your posts all point to your desire to purchase the Rog over this Acer. Great, do us all a favor and quit making stupid points as to why you want to and just do it when it comes out. Hope it doesn't suck.


Lets just say this, I understand the ASUS PG348Q might be terrible, I did pre order the ACER Predator X34 in early July and if this monitor does well with user reviews, I will get it and not the buy ASUS PG348Q

I do understand how many issues the RoG Swift had but so did the XB270HU


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Get ready ACER Predator X34
> 
> Two GTX 980ti Classified overclocked with EVGA SLI bridge
> Intel 5930K 4.4Ghz
> MSI X99 Godlike
> 32GB Corsair Dominator 3000mhz with light bars
> Corsair H110i GTX
> EVGA 1600w T2 with individually red cables
> Samsung SM951 NVMe 512GB SSD
> Samsung 850 Pro 1TB SSD
> Samsung 850 Pro 512GB SSD
> Corsair 780t
> 9 Noctua NF A14 IndustrialPPC IP67 fanes


I already have tons of SSDs because of...all...the...stupid...sales. But yeah same here 2 Classified.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Get ready to buy two GTX 980 Ti. I'm going to order soon the Asus Maximus Hero VIII, i7-6700K some DDR4 RAM (probably 16 GB just for the hell of it) and the Corsair 760T and AX860 (lied; I have it already); they will be sitting and waiting for the Acer 34X if it does well in the US; if not, lets hope the Asus 34" will arrive on 1/1/16...NOT.


Are you going to overclock that GTX 980 Ti SLI? If you do and overclock the processor too I doubt the AX860 will be enough, I've read of peoples having crashes with 980 Ti SLI using smaller PSUs than 1000W.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Are you going to overclock that GTX 980 Ti SLI? If you do and overclock the processor too I doubt the AX860 will be enough, I've read of peoples having crashes with 980 Ti SLI using smaller PSUs than 1000W.


If that happens looks like I'll just buy another PSU because I will have two computers (with my existing GPU) by next month but only have one PSU. Don't know what I will do with this extra PC; I guess it'll be a back up computer.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I already have tons of SSDs because of...all...the...stupid...sales. But yeah same here 2 Classified.


I was looking at the Intel 750 1.2TB but that has a HQD and slow boot time, so I went with the SM951 NVMe 512GB as it has a LQD and fast boot time, I am waiting for a 1TB version of it with 3D VAND, might be early next year


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I was looking at the Intel 750 1.2TB but that has a HQD and slow boot time, so I went with the SM951 NVMe 512GB as it has a LQD and fast boot time, I am waiting for a 1TB version of it with 3D VAND, might be early next year


No way I would spend over 1K for storage when I can spend that money on something that actually helps improve my gaming experience. I almost ended up buying a office chair for 1K... I'll need to research further on this though because they usually have 10 year warranties. But, first, my priority is the computer.

I was thinking about the Steelcase Gesture:



Normally people cry out when they hear the chair is $1,000. This is definitely not the best chair for 1K; I'll keep looking.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> No way I would spend over 1K for storage when I can spend that money on something that actually helps improve my gaming experience. I almost ended up buying a office chair for 1K... I'll need to research further on this though because they usually have 10 year warranties. But, first, my priority is the computer.
> 
> I was thinking about the Steelcase Gesture:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally people cry out when they hear the chair is $1,000. This is definitely not the best chair for 1K; I'll keep looking.


Oh man, that thing is soooooooo comfy. I want one, and I'm probably buying two next year (one for myself, one for the hubby) it was so difficult to leave it on the showroom floor. I think the Gesture actually has a 12yr warranty on it. And there's like six billion colour options too.


----------



## ZombieSmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> You seem to be missing the obvious... it says two conflicting things, one does not cancel the other out, and in fact it errs in favour of the purchaser/consumer, not the reseller. This is not something that can be debated or argued, and I am not doing so.


The only person who seems to be missing anything is you, because there is no conflict at all in the information. The default refresh rate is 60hz, it can be overclocked up to 100hz, there is nothing inconsistent in those representations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I am simply making you aware of UK consumer law and the trade descriptions act. PLEASE go and read up on this before you start talking more nonsense.


I don't need you to make me aware of things I already know and understand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> And regards the other component issue, you haven't read or understood what I said properly, you've just knee jerked a response.


I understand clearly, but your lack of comprehension seems to be a recurring theme in all your posts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> As to your point "a retailer doesn't have to do anything it doesn't want to"... LOL... I dont even know where to begin with that. Do you live in a Communist country?


No I don't live in a Communist country, but unlike you I actually have a practical understanding of legal systems and what it is required to to enforce a legal right.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> The only person who seems to be missing anything is you, because there is no conflict at all in the information. The default refresh rate is 60hz, it can be overclocked up to 100hz, there is nothing inconsistent in those representations.
> I don't need you to make me aware of things I already know and understand.
> I understand clearly, but your lack of comprehension seems to be a recurring theme in all your posts.
> No I don't live in a Communist country, but unlike you I actually have a practical understanding of legal systems and what it is required to to enforce a legal right.


Staggering. You're just embarrassing yourself now. It's obvious you don't understand or have any real interest in facts. I've no idea what your motivation is, but anyone can clearly see that TWO DIFFERENT things are being said here... on one hand it's a 60Hz panel, on the other it's being advertised on OCUK and Scan as 100Hz refresh rate. That's CLEARLY what it says, plain and simple, black and white in English. It doesn't say 'up to'. It's right there... don't make me screenshot it, I've wasted enough time as it is. PLEASE explain how a consumer would not be under the unequivocal impression here that they will receive a 100Hz capable monitor? This is open and shut, but your ignorance is utterly astounding. If you even give the UK Trade & Descriptions Act a cursory glance (which you don't seem remotely interested in), it's clear as day that IF this monitor is not 100Hz capable, it will amount to false trade description, certainly if you buy from Scan or OCUK anyway (I can't speak to other countries and laws that protect consumers in those countries). What Acer say doesn't even come in to this. STOP making out you understand something that you clearly haven't even looked at, because the below extract alone from the UK Trade & Descriptions Act clearly indicates that OCUK/Scan are in breach if this monitor turns out to not be capable of 100Hz...

_"A trade description is an indication, direct or indirect, and by whatever means given, of any of the following matters with respect to any goods or parts of goods, that is to say- *fitness for purpose, strength, performance, behaviour or accuracy;*

Anything which, though not a trade description, is likely to be taken for an indication of any of those matters and, as such an indication, would be false to a material degree, shall be deemed to be a false trade description...

Where goods are supplied in pursuance of a request in which a trade description is used and the circumstances are such as to make it reasonable to infer that the goods are supplied as goods corresponding to that trade description, the person supplying the goods shall be deemed to have applied that trade description to the goods."_

Please feel free to explain, with all your practical understanding of legal systems, how this could be interpreted otherwise? It can't by the way, but by all means you can continue to dig this hole for yourself.

Consumers should know their rights, and that's my goal here, to make people more aware. You obviously don't have any interest in yours which ironically is also your right, but please stop leading other people down the path. It's not remotely helpful.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Staggering. You're just embarrassing yourself now. It's obvious you don't understand or have any real interest in facts. I've no idea what your motivation is, but anyone can clearly see that TWO DIFFERENT things are being said here... on one hand it's a 60Hz panel, on the other it's being advertised on OCUK and Scan as 100Hz refresh rate. That's CLEARLY what it says, plain and simple, black and white in English. It doesn't say 'up to'. It's right there... don't make me screenshot it, I've wasted enough time as it is. PLEASE explain how a consumer would not be under the unequivocal impression here that they will receive a 100Hz capable monitor? This is open and shut, but your ignorance is utterly astounding. If you even give the UK Trade & Descriptions Act a cursory glance (which you don't seem remotely interested in), it's clear as day that IF this monitor is not 100Hz capable, it will amount to false trade description, certainly if you buy from Scan or OCUK anyway (I can't speak to other countries and laws that protect consumers in those countries). What Acer say doesn't even come in to this. STOP making out you understand something that you clearly haven't even looked at, because the below extract alone from the UK Trade & Descriptions Act clearly indicates that OCUK/Scan are in breach if this monitor turns out to not be capable of 100Hz...
> 
> _"A trade description is an indication, direct or indirect, and by whatever means given, of any of the following matters with respect to any goods or parts of goods, that is to say- *fitness for purpose, strength, performance, behaviour or accuracy;*
> 
> Anything which, though not a trade description, is likely to be taken for an indication of any of those matters and, as such an indication, would be false to a material degree, shall be deemed to be a false trade description...
> 
> Where goods are supplied in pursuance of a request in which a trade description is used and the circumstances are such as to make it reasonable to infer that the goods are supplied as goods corresponding to that trade description, the person supplying the goods shall be deemed to have applied that trade description to the goods."_
> 
> Please feel free to explain, with all your practical understanding of legal systems, how this could be interpreted otherwise? It can't by the way, but by all means you can continue to dig this hole for yourself.
> 
> Consumers should know their rights, and that's my goal here, to make people more aware. You obviously don't have any interest in yours which ironically is also your right, but please stop leading other people down the path. It's not remotely helpful.


Well said, totally agree.
Same laws in Belgium here.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> No way I would spend over 1K for storage when I can spend that money on something that actually helps improve my gaming experience. I almost ended up buying a office chair for 1K... I'll need to research further on this though because they usually have 10 year warranties. But, first, my priority is the computer.
> 
> I was thinking about the Steelcase Gesture:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally people cry out when they hear the chair is $1,000. This is definitely not the best chair for 1K; I'll keep looking.


The thing is, I would look at getting one of them but the problem is, we do not have many places that sell these things in the UK, we do not have many decent computer shops, TV shops or chair shops, you would have to buy it and then try the chair, then if you do not want it, send it back and I expect the postage to be a lot of money.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> The thing is, I would look at getting one of them but the problem is, we do not have many places that sell these things in the UK, we do not have many decent computer shops, TV shops or chair shops, you would have to buy it and then try the chair, then if you do not want it, send it back and I expect the postage to be a lot of money.


Steelcase do have quite a lot of distributors around the UK... there is probably one not too far from you that may have this chair available for you to try out first. If you go to their website you can do a search.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Steelcase do have quite a lot of distributors around the UK... there is probably one not too far from you that may have this chair available for you to try out first. If you go to their website you can do a search.


The nearest one is London, which is not close to me, better than having to travel to Scan or Overclockers, which is on the other side of the UK near Scotland


----------



## ZombieSmash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Staggering. You're just embarrassing yourself now. It's obvious you don't understand or have any real interest in facts. I've no idea what your motivation is, but anyone can clearly see that TWO DIFFERENT things are being said here... on one hand it's a 60Hz panel, on the other it's being advertised on OCUK and Scan as 100Hz refresh rate. That's CLEARLY what it says, plain and simple, black and white in English. It doesn't say 'up to'. It's right there... don't make me screenshot it, I've wasted enough time as it is. PLEASE explain how a consumer would not be under the unequivocal impression here that they will receive a 100Hz capable monitor? This is open and shut, but your ignorance is utterly astounding. If you even give the UK Trade & Descriptions Act a cursory glance (which you don't seem remotely interested in), it's clear as day that IF this monitor is not 100Hz capable, it will amount to false trade description, certainly if you buy from Scan or OCUK anyway (I can't speak to other countries and laws that protect consumers in those countries). What Acer say doesn't even come in to this. STOP making out you understand something that you clearly haven't even looked at, because the below extract alone from the UK Trade & Descriptions Act clearly indicates that OCUK/Scan are in breach if this monitor turns out to not be capable of 100Hz...
> 
> _"A trade description is an indication, direct or indirect, and by whatever means given, of any of the following matters with respect to any goods or parts of goods, that is to say- *fitness for purpose, strength, performance, behaviour or accuracy;*
> 
> Anything which, though not a trade description, is likely to be taken for an indication of any of those matters and, as such an indication, would be false to a material degree, shall be deemed to be a false trade description...
> 
> Where goods are supplied in pursuance of a request in which a trade description is used and the circumstances are such as to make it reasonable to infer that the goods are supplied as goods corresponding to that trade description, the person supplying the goods shall be deemed to have applied that trade description to the goods."_
> 
> Please feel free to explain, with all your practical understanding of legal systems, how this could be interpreted otherwise? It can't by the way, but by all means you can continue to dig this hole for yourself.
> 
> Consumers should know their rights, and that's my goal here, to make people more aware. You obviously don't have any interest in yours which ironically is also your right, but please stop leading other people down the path. It's not remotely helpful.


All I can say is your ignorance is extraordinary, parroting provisions of legislation is different to actually construing and applying them in practice....a skill set which obviously isn't something you profess to have otherwise I am sure you would have confessed to being a lawyer by now and actually cited the Consumer Rights Act 2015. Anyway, always fun to see armchair legal experts spew diatribes of nonsense about things they seem to know nothing about. I don't think me wasting my time writing a novella explaining to you the intricacies of legal principles which apply to advertising of consumer products will serve any useful purpose.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> The thing is, I would look at getting one of them but the problem is, we do not have many places that sell these things in the UK, we do not have many decent computer shops, TV shops or chair shops, you would have to buy it and then try the chair, then if you do not want it, send it back and I expect the postage to be a lot of money.


I'd say drop them an email and if they could potentially bring one with them next time they're nearby doing a delivery and install, as most of SteelCase's distributors will do such things (if it's anything like their distributors over here). Worst that'll happen is they'll say no, or you'll have to wait a few weeks before getting to try it out.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> All I can say is your ignorance is extraordinary, parroting provisions of legislation is different to actually construing and applying them in practice....a skill set which obviously isn't something you profess to have otherwise I am sure you would have confessed to being a lawyer by now and actually cited the Consumer Rights Act 2015. Anyway, always fun to see armchair legal experts spew diatribes of nonsense about things they seem to know nothing about. I don't think me wasting my time writing a novella explaining to you the intricacies of legal principles which apply to advertising of consumer products will serve any useful purpose.


I've very much had experience dealing with companies and the Trade Descriptions Act and Consumer Rights Act (which I did briefly reference earlier), and in the VAST majority of cases the moment you start referencing these kinds of issues with a company, they immediately back down as they often know or soon realise they're in the wrong. They are fully aware that these laws are there to protect the consumer, not as a shield for them to hide behind, a fact which you seem to be unaware of. With the X34, it would almost CERTAINLY be one of those straightforward situations for the reasons I outlined previously, so why you would feel the need to "explain the intricacies of legal principles" seems quite bizarre and unnecessary.

I've dealt with far less clear cut issues than this in the past and had quick and easy resolutions because I've done my research and am fully aware of my rights before I enter in to such discussions. But clearly the whole process bamboozles you to the point where you think the system is somehow there to mess with people and work against them, existing only to protect companies and not the consumer. I've no idea why you would think that, maybe you've had a negative experience in the past, but I feel sorry for you... the world must be a very scary place for you.

All you seem intent on doing here is the internet equivalent of sticking your fingers in your ears and going "la-la-la-la-la-la". You're basically IGNORING legislation and law and saying "oh that doesn't matter because you can't apply it"... seriously, I don't know what world you're living in, but it isn't the real one.

Ultimately, if your position is one where you feel the law is irrelevant and no one has any applicable rights which they can act upon, there is simply no discussion here. You must be crazy if you genuinely believe that, but it is just your OPINION. It doesn't change the facts, and the facts are that if the X34 turns out to be incapable of reaching 100Hz, OCUK/Scan are in breach of the UK Trade & Descriptions Act. You can't possibly suggest otherwise, because it's irrefutable as I've clearly explained, with evidence... and you've not once been able to counter this with a legal explanation or any evidence to the contrary... instead you are referring to a legal document which I quote as "nonsense" and you call me ignorant for simply being fully aware of my rights and the law... yeah, that makes sense!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> No way I would spend over 1K for storage when I can spend that money on something that actually helps improve my gaming experience. I almost ended up buying a office chair for 1K... I'll need to research further on this though because they usually have 10 year warranties. But, first, my priority is the computer.
> 
> I was thinking about the Steelcase Gesture:


I've read that chair is pretty decent. I swapped out my Herman Miller Embody for an ERA Galaxy:










Although it's a bit pricey (USA Made), mine configured was $2,400.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've read that chair is pretty decent. I swapped out my Herman Miller Embody for an ERA Galaxy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it's a bit pricey (USA Made), mine configured was $2,400.


It sure looks comfortable. I bought a dxracer some months ago, and I've been regreting it ever since. The armrest is wobbly, and it really isn't comfortable at all.

HNNG!


----------



## Kanivakil

It looks comfy but I don't like the looks. I prefer simplicity.


----------



## CallsignVega

While I do like the simple look of the Embody and Gesture, I prefer a more padded seat and taller back with headrest for long duration sitting. Kinda like a automotive seat.


----------



## mgrobins

I think there are a couple of points to be mindful of for all of us awaiting more info and a response from Acer.

1. If forum members like us are a small % of buyers only and Acer believe the bad press can be ignored or not impact sales - they won't be motivated to correct issues.

Reviews Like TFTcentral post and high visibility of issues to make sure anyone searching gets a whinge thread will be important







.

2. Asus ROG SWIFT had a reported 10% return rate here in Australia by one of the retail chains I deal with. I had 3 in 2 months.
Asus are not the saviour you are looking for. Like every company that jumps on the "gaming bandwagon" they try to package a turd in gold foil instead of simply having good quality components, good manufacture and good foundational design.

I recognise they need a return on investment for R&D and as a low volume seller this should have a niche price..... but they are cutting corners with the control board components etc (caps, coils) resulting in unnecessary noise and variation in performance. Even the light bleed variation suggests relatively poor tolerance in design.

Too much "bling" is screwing up what we get at the consumer end.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSmash*
> 
> All I can say is your ignorance is extraordinary, parroting provisions of legislation is different to actually construing and applying them in practice....a skill set which obviously isn't something you profess to have otherwise I am sure you would have confessed to being a lawyer by now and actually cited the Consumer Rights Act 2015. Anyway, always fun to see armchair legal experts spew diatribes of nonsense about things they seem to know nothing about. I don't think me wasting my time writing a novella explaining to you the intricacies of legal principles which apply to advertising of consumer products will serve any useful purpose.


wow ! Is it possible that all atomicus said went completely over your head ? or you're just too stubborn to admit that you're wrong ?
I's Ok you don't have to do it out loud but posting more of that nonsense is just making it worse, you've embarrassed yourself enough I think.

,


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrobins*
> 
> I recognise they need a return on investment for R&D and as a low volume seller this should have a niche price..... but they are cutting corners with the control board components etc (caps, coils) resulting in unnecessary noise and variation in performance. Even the light bleed variation suggests relatively poor tolerance in design.
> 
> Too much "bling" is screwing up what we get at the consumer end.


I very much agree, but I do feel that another important factor here is the panel itself... it's been around for a while now and is just a 60Hz panel at its core, never really designed for the likes of the X34 or PG348Q. It's been pushed to its absolute limit, and on some level you must admire the ingenuity, squeezing so much performance out of it. Overall though, you do get the sense, as you say, that they're cutting corners wherever possible, milking every last penny out of it. This blue banding issue is a prime example. But it's business at the end of the day, and as long as eager buyers are willing to pay the price for premium niche tech, the end product will always suffer... because where's their incentive if their profits are still rising? There's always the argument that first adopters must accept these issues, and I agree with that to some extent as they are constantly begging the manufacturers to give them the next best thing yesterday, waving money in their faces, so what would any company do in that scenario... give the people what they want and make a killing in the process! Way of the world unfortunately or fortunately, depending which way you look at it.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

The wait is literally killing me! ...okay well maybe not literally. But at least figuratively! Haha

I know I should be happy with what I have, I mean the xb280hk is a beast... but ever since I saw this monitor, it's had its hooks in me lol.

I knew it had to be mine from day one, on day one. I just wish acer would give a definitive worldwide release date.

Does anyone think north America will be getting stock before the UK? I'll most likely be buying my x34 from newegg or Amazon. Newegg usually gets hard to get items fairly quick but they also sell out fairly quick.

I got super lucky with my gpus. They pretty much instantly sold out on newegg and everywhere else but I ended up getting two of them from there... I just hope I'm that lucky with this monitor


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> While I do like the simple look of the Embody and Gesture, I prefer a more padded seat and taller back with headrest for long duration sitting. Kinda like a automotive seat.


Don't get an Obutto R3volution then... Chairs aren't bad, but you definitely need to get out of it every now and then to move around. Beyond that they aren't bad at all, but I'd rather have an actual proper chair (I'll keep the R3volution though, and just tuck it to the side of my desk when I get a proper desk again, and use it for racing and space stuff in VR ^_^


----------



## Kanivakil

This tread is dying; nothing left to talk about while us US citizens wait for mid October. Chairs are difficult to shop for; it isn't like gamers are buying high end chairs left and right so you get reviews from actual gamers. But once I have my gaming set up complete I'd like to consider buying a nice chair, perhaps the Steelcase Leap for under 1K; it seems to be very popular.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Don't get an Obutto R3volution then... Chairs aren't bad, but you definitely need to get out of it every now and then to move around. Beyond that they aren't bad at all, but I'd rather have an actual proper chair (I'll keep the R3volution though, and just tuck it to the side of my desk when I get a proper desk again, and use it for racing and space stuff in VR ^_^


Ya I've never cared much for those low/specialty cockpit type chair setups. Too rigid and inflexible. I like to move around and get up a lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> This tread is dying; nothing left to talk about while us US citizens wait for mid October. Chairs are difficult to shop for; it isn't like gamers are buying high end chairs left and right so you get reviews from actual gamers. But once I have my gaming set up complete I'd like to consider buying a nice chair, perhaps the Steelcase Leap for under 1K; it seems to be very popular.


Correct. Not a lot of stores carry high end chairs outside the big cities. A lot of the time you just have to go off online reviews.


----------



## toncij

Blue banding is not at all a sample of cutting corners, but a sign of rushing to market to be first. A bug slipped through a bug that should've been caught.

I strongly believe they can't cut corners when building a monitor so far above the panel spec.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Blue banding is not at all a sample of cutting corners, but a sign of rushing to market to be first. A bug slipped through a bug that should've been caught.
> 
> I strongly believe they can't cut corners when building a monitor so far above the panel spec.


Yeah thankfully acer already confirmed it was a firmware issue and won't be present on the monitors that ship for the release date next month. Super excited to get mine.

Just curious, so how many people in here are picking up this monitor as soon as it releases?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Just curious, so how many people in here are picking up this monitor as soon as it releases?


I won't. I don't think G-Sync module and 100Hz are worth double the price of a 60Hz.
But I am happy to see technology advances.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Yeah thankfully acer already confirmed it was a firmware issue and won't be present on the monitors that ship for the release date next month. Super excited to get mine.
> 
> Just curious, so how many people in here are picking up this monitor as soon as it releases?


I have it preordered since it was available







but Sweden seems to hang on to 28 October, even though UK talks about early October...


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I cant find a place in the us that has the one with gsync. Can anyone show me where to buy one.

Says nothing about gsync.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9800520&CatId=5469

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XAcer+Predator+XR341CK+.TRS0&_nkw=Acer+Predator+XR341CK+&_sacat=0


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I cant find a place in the us that has the one with gsync. Can anyone show me where to buy one.
> 
> Says nothing about gsync.
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9800520&CatId=5469
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XAcer+Predator+XR341CK+.TRS0&_nkw=Acer+Predator+XR341CK+&_sacat=0


its not avaible for us yet and no exact date


----------



## Kaipirinhahh

It has been (kind of) confirmed the banding thing was a firmware issue: https://twitter.com/TFTCentral tweets from 18.sept.
Does anyone know if Monitor firmware updates can be applied at home if you allready have it or get a Monitor from the old batch?

EDIT: oh wait i'm confused now! We are still all talking about the G-Sync Version, right?
I think name of this thread is very misleading now!

The TFT Central test for the free sync Version is named "Acer Predator XR341CK"
The TFT Central test for the G-Sync Version is named "Acer Predator X34"

I think thats correct...


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Blue banding is not at all a sample of cutting corners, but a sign of rushing to market to be first. A bug slipped through a bug that should've been caught.
> 
> I strongly believe they can't cut corners when building a monitor so far above the panel spec.


Of course it is... you cut corners when you're in a rush and you miss things... obviously that's exactly what happened here... it wasn't deliberate or something they would have ever intended to happen, but in their haste it was missed. That's what happens when you cut corners and urgently try to complete a project. They've learnt their lesson though hopefully, and have actually been tremendously lucky this was caught when it was. If all monitors had been shipped out to re-sellers worldwide, this would have been far more awkward, costly and long-running issue. That would have buried them! At least if they can fix all subsequent batches now, this problem will soon be nothing but a distant memory, and everyone who buys the monitor will be delighted... or moaning about excessive BLB, glow and not being able to reach 100Hz lol!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Of course it is... you cut corners when you're in a rush and you miss things... obviously that's exactly what happened here... it wasn't deliberate or something they would have ever intended to happen, but in their haste it was missed. That's what happens when you cut corners and urgently try to complete a project. They've learnt their lesson though hopefully, and have actually been tremendously lucky this was caught when it was. If all monitors had been shipped out to re-sellers worldwide, this would have been far more awkward, costly and long-running issue. That would have buried them! At least if they can fix all subsequent batches now, this problem will soon be nothing but a distant memory, and everyone who buys the monitor will be delighted... or moaning about excessive BLB, glow and not being able to reach 100Hz lol!


We do not know if they cut any other corners at the moment.


----------



## toncij

What was the Germany availability date for this display? Was it 25th?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Yeah thankfully acer already confirmed it was a firmware issue and won't be present on the monitors that ship for the release date next month.


Where did you get this source?


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

From the TFT review. Acer contacted them and they updated it on the review.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> From the TFT review. Acer contacted them and they updated it on the review.


Where is the updated review as http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm is not it.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> There you go, the TFT statement from ACER, it looks like they did fix it with a firmware update, will be interesting to find out if it actually works though
> 
> Here's the official updated info from Acer for you
> 
> The early stock in Germany had a faulty firmware which introduced the banding issue already discussed. ALL stock which will be sold by official UK resellers, including Overclockers will feature a new updated firmware which fixes this issue. There is no danger if you buy the screen from an official UK channel that you will have the old firmware. So all pre- orders and stock coming soon at OcUK should all be fine
> 
> I'm waiting on confirmation on how updates will work for anyone who's bought it in Germany already. There's still a risk if you buy one from available stock out of Germany it could be the old firmware so be careful. For those affected there looks like there could well be a user update option as opposed to needing to send the screen back to Acer. Will confirm as soon as I know
> 
> Also waiting to hear about stock elsewhere in the world including the U.S.
> 
> I will be testing the new firmware mid next week as well and will update the TFTcentral review with findings.


There's the official statement.


----------



## Kanivakil

Interesting there isn't any user reviews for the Acer Predator XR341CK on Youtube or Overclock. I guess AMD GPU fans aren't a fan of that monitor as us Nvidia users are of the X34.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Interesting there isn't any user reviews for the Acer Predator XR341CK on Youtube or Overclock. I guess AMD GPU fans aren't a fan of that monitor as us Nvidia users are of the X34.


Because it isn't released yet.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Because it isn't released yet.


It is in the US but I think that is the only place, there are reviews on Newegg


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> There's the official statement.


Where is the webpage link?


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It is in the US but I think that is the only place, there are reviews on Newegg


What? No it isn't? The freesync version is. If it's on sale I'll be super mad lol. Do you have a link?! I've been scouring the internet every day to make sure it's not up for sale. I'm in North America.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> What? No it isn't? The freesync version is. If it's on sale I'll be super mad lol. Do you have a link?! I've been scouring the internet every day to make sure it's not up for sale. I'm in North America.


Acer had already said the monitor will not be available until mid October. You can not pre-order the X34 in the US. I've contacted Acer and they said they will notify me when the X34 is available.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Yeah I just checked. It's not on newegg.. you had me going for a minute lol I was ready to whip out the credit card.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Yeah I just checked. It's not on newegg.. you had me going for a minute lol I was ready to whip out the credit card.


You quoted what Metro said as the source, but it looks like paraphrasing to me, no usage of quotations. Unless he gives the source, it doesn't mean much to me. Nothing is official unless the link is given.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Oh my god dude its on the website. One second ffs I'll get it.


----------



## Kanivakil

It's kind of ridiculous that Newegg is selling the XR341CK at $1,156? I've seen this monitor for under $1,000.


----------



## achoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Acer had already said the monitor will not be available until mid October. You can not pre-order the X34 in the US. I've contacted Acer and they said they will notify me when the X34 is available.


I actually made a post on their facebook page and they responded with "mid october", Sure hope that sticks


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It is in the US but I think that is the only place, there are reviews on Newegg


Can you bring up the link for the update given to TFT from acer for him by any chance my stupid browser on my phone keeps crashing


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You quoted what Metro said as the source, but it looks like paraphrasing to me, no usage of quotations. Unless he gives the source, it doesn't mean much to me. Nothing is official unless the link is given.


I think this is the link dude but not 100% becsuse my browser keeps crashing.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=28582015


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> I think this is the link dude but not 100% becsuse my browser keeps crashing.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=28582015


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> From the TFT review. Acer contacted them and they updated it on the review.


I had thought you said they updated the TFT review? But all you gave me is forums?

This is the TFT review of the X34: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I had thought you said they updated the TFT review? But all you gave me is forums?
> 
> This is the TFT review of the X34: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm


It seems they have not tested the new firmware yet, it will be this week though


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

This is his exact post. "Here's the official updated info from Acer for you

The early stock in Germany had a faulty firmware which introduced the banding issue already discussed. ALL stock which will be sold by official UK resellers, including Overclockers will feature a new updated firmware which fixes this issue. There is no danger if you buy the screen from an official UK channel that you will have the old firmware. So all pre- orders and stock coming soon at OcUK should all be fine

I'm waiting on confirmation on how updates will work for anyone who's bought it in Germany already. There's still a risk if you buy one from available stock out of Germany it could be the old firmware so be careful. For those affected there looks like there could well be a user update option as opposed to needing to send the screen back to Acer. Will confirm as soon as I know

Also waiting to hear about stock elsewhere in the world including the U.S.

I will be testing the new firmware mid next week as well and will update the TFTcentral review with findings."

Notice the very last line. Obviously it hasn't been updated yet.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It is in the US but I think that is the only place, there are reviews on Newegg


What made you think it released in us? I wish! It definitely hasn't. If you have a link though let me know.


----------



## michael-ocn

Will a single overclocked 980ti be enough gpu for gaming on this monitor? I know it can't play crysis3 max'd out at that ultrawide res, but my current overclocked 670 can't max out crysis3 at 1080p either, nonetheless, the overclocked 670 is definitely enough gpu for 1080p (for me at least).

I need to decide between UltraWide (3440x1440) and Wide (2560x1440) for a new pc. I think the ultrawide ratio would make for a more immersive experience, a real game changer, but I'm a little concerned that a single gpu won't be able to maintain decent enough framerates. I keep monitors for more years than i keep gpus, as time goes on, I'm sure newer gpus will be able to handle it better. I think I'm leaning towards the ultrawide. If a title max'd out is too demanding for 3440x1440 (and plenty will be), i could either lower graphics quality settings or lower the res to 1440p.

Thnx


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Will a single overclocked 980ti be enough gpu for gaming on this monitor?


Most people will SLI.


----------



## Amatyr

I registered just to post up from the TFTCentral twitter account:
(I have nothing to do with them, just eager for the X34)



> Info so far about Acer X34 firmware update. All UK stock from official resellers will have new firmware straight away so no concerns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TFTCentral (@TFTCentral)


September 18, 2015



> ...this includes stock from Overclockers, Scan, Amazon, Ebuyer. Waiting to hear about US stock
> 
> - TFTCentral (@TFTCentral)


September 18, 2015



> Also waiting to hear how updates will work for existing Germany units but looking probable for user self upgrade without return needed
> 
> - TFTCentral (@TFTCentral)


September 18, 2015



> We will be testing new firmware on Acer X34 mid next week and will update the review then
> 
> - TFTCentral (@TFTCentral)


September 18, 2015


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Will a single overclocked 980ti be enough gpu for gaming on this monitor? I know it can't play crysis3 max'd out at that ultrawide res, but my current overclocked 670 can't max out crysis3 at 1080p either, nonetheless, the overclocked 670 is definitely enough gpu for 1080p (for me at least).
> 
> I need to decide between UltraWide (3440x1440) and Wide (2560x1440) for a new pc. I think the ultrawide ratio would make for a more immersive experience, a real game changer, but I'm a little concerned that a single gpu won't be able to maintain decent enough framerates. I keep monitors for more years than i keep gpus, as time goes on, I'm sure newer gpus will be able to handle it better. I think I'm leaning towards the ultrawide. If a title max'd out is too demanding for 3440x1440 (and plenty will be), i could either lower graphics quality settings or lower the res to 1440p.
> 
> Thnx


Yes, one single 980 ti is enough!

I am going to do it myself.

And there is proof on Youtube, some guys using other monitors (Dell and LG) which is the same panel though, they do just fine with a single 980 Ti.

For example maxed out Witcher 3 around 50fps, which is the most common for new and powerful gametitles. And don't forget you have G-sync, it will make it more flow even at low fps 40-60.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> I'm still debating myself if I should get a single 980 Ti or SLI, Pascal is also near and it is possible that a single Pascal card might work better than even a 980 Ti SLI. At least considering also the node shrink and all. If I get only a single card now it would be easier to resell later on instead of 2, I will also water cool it so I'd have to find someone for the water block too.
> 
> If peoples could post more details on their setup and which game they play (with the average FPS) that would help a lot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Yes, one single 980 ti is enough!
> 
> I am going to do it myself.
> 
> And there is proof on Youtube, some guys using other monitors (Dell and LG) which is the same panel though, they do just fine with a single 980 Ti.
> 
> For example maxed out Witcher 3 around 50fps, which is the most common for new and powerful gametitles. And don't forget you have G-sync, it will make it more flow even at low fps 40-60.


Kinda noisy in here. Thanx for replying. You've given me some things to look into. If pascal will bring that much more to the table (that soon) even more reason to get the ultrawide and I'll do some digging around on youtube.


----------



## Qcbuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amatyr*
> 
> I registered just to post up from the TFTCentral twitter account:
> (I have nothing to do with them, just eager for the X34)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info so far about Acer X34 firmware update. All UK stock from official resellers will have new firmware straight away so no concerns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TFTCentral (@TFTCentral)
> 
> 
> 
> September 18, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...this includes stock from Overclockers, Scan, Amazon, Ebuyer. Waiting to hear about US stock
> 
> - TFTCentral (@TFTCentral)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> September 18, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also waiting to hear how updates will work for existing Germany units but looking probable for user self upgrade without return needed
> 
> - TFTCentral (@TFTCentral)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> September 18, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be testing new firmware on Acer X34 mid next week and will update the review then
> 
> - TFTCentral (@TFTCentral)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> September 18, 2015
Click to expand...

I am really happy they take care of it. They might want our money after all


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> It will be OK for 60fps, and you will be able to run high/ultra settings in most of the games, however buying 100Hz monitor with G sync and playing @60fps is kinda pointless.


That's what I was about to say.


----------



## Kanivakil

New news from Acer. I contacted them directly:

"Acer
Acer 1:52pm Sep 21
Hi Kanivakil,

From our product team, only limited skus are affected by the color bending issue, but they will be fixed by firmware upgrade. The X34 that will ship in the US and Canada will not have the color bending issue.

Thanks,
Acer"


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Don't get an Obutto R3volution then... Chairs aren't bad, but you definitely need to get out of it every now and then to move around. Beyond that they aren't bad at all, but I'd rather have an actual proper chair (I'll keep the R3volution though, and just tuck it to the side of my desk when I get a proper desk again, and use it for racing and space stuff in VR ^_^


Holy cow thanks for the mention of that Obutto R3volution. Didn't know something like that existed.


----------



## CallsignVega

Interesting fact to break it up: the GPU horsepower requirement for 3440x1440 @ 100 Hz is virtually identical to that of a 4K monitor at 60 Hz.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> I'm still debating myself if I should get a single 980 Ti or SLI, Pascal is also near and it is possible that a single Pascal card might work better than even a 980 Ti SLI. At least considering also the node shrink and all. If I get only a single card now it would be easier to resell later on instead of 2, I will also water cool it so I'd have to find someone for the water block too.


Not sure if it bothers you and if you are aware of recently revealed handicaps on the GTX 980 TI regarding DX12, and if DX12 is a big deal to you. For me, I'm personally bummed that a card advertised to have ASync Compute cannot do it (at least to be worthy of the feature), when it is the single most important feature to DX12. If you have any AMD bias, I would advise waiting for Pascal and keep a close eye on its DX12 capabilities, because with the current fiasco, I'm sure reviewers will ask tougher questions then.

If you're looking for future-proofing for at least 2 years, the GTX 980 TI (Maxwell/2 for that matter) is officially a DX11 GPU and while it rocks at it, cannot possibly emulate ASync Compute to any measure competitive with hardware support. If you absolutely are set on the 980 TI, wait for NVidia's updated drivers to improve the situation -- they are working on one.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Interesting fact to break it up: the GPU horsepower requirement for 3440x1440 @ 100 Hz is virtually identical to that of a 4K monitor at 60 Hz.


Ahhhhh.... nifty how that works out. I was sitting here today trying to find benchmarks for 980ti SLI @ 3440x1440. Not much out there. It looks like Witcher 3 maxed out with SLI 980ti will get you around 75 FPS. I am a little disappointed in that.

I am seriously considering holding off on this monitor and building a new rig until Pascal comes out.









I just really feel if you are going to fork over the $$ for an awesome 100hz monitor you want to be able to take advantage of the full 100hz experience. I hate having to tone down the gfx options.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Interesting fact to break it up: the GPU horsepower requirement for 3440x1440 @ 100 Hz is virtually identical to that of a 4K monitor at 60 Hz.


Yep you're spot on, I was choosing between 3440x1440 or 4k and since I've been on 2560x1440 since 2011 i was leaning towards 4k but no decent 4k G-Sync monitors out there yet.
And if you take under account that 60Hz is kinda weak and that 4k will be really hard to drive without SLI and would heavily depend on good SLI profiles which can be tricky with new games I decided to get x34 and wait for 30+ inch 4K, G-Sync 100Hz + monitor (oled perhaps? one can dream







)


----------



## mcg75

*Thread cleaned for the last few pages.

Please keep discussion on topic and not get personal with other users in the thread.*


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Ahhhhh.... nifty how that works out. I was sitting here today trying to find benchmarks for 980ti SLI @ 3440x1440. Not much out there. It looks like Witcher 3 maxed out with SLI 980ti will get you around 75 FPS. I am a little disappointed in that.
> 
> I am seriously considering holding off on this monitor and building a new rig until Pascal comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just really feel if you are going to fork over the $$ for an awesome 100hz monitor you want to be able to take advantage of the full 100hz experience. I hate having to tone down the gfx options.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Yep you're spot on, I was choosing between 3440x1440 or 4k and since I've been on 2560x1440 since 2011 i was leaning towards 4k but no decent 4k G-Sync monitors out there yet.
> And if you take under account that 60Hz is kinda weak and that 4k will be really hard to drive without SLI and would heavily depend on good SLI profiles which can be tricky with new games I decided to get x34 and wait for 30+ inch 4K, G-Sync 100Hz + monitor (oled perhaps? one can dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Honestly both 3440x1440 @ 100 Hz and 4K @ 60 Hz will take a min of 2x powerful GPU's like 980Ti's or Titan-X's to do them justice. In virtually all games my 2x Titan-X in SLI running at 1550 MHz can keep 4K @ 60 FPS min with everything maxed.

Witcher 3 is an odd-ball as either the game isn't optimized for SLI or the SLI profile is weak. With everything cranked up my GPU usage actually drops to around 60% per video card and not maxing the GPU's as would be expected. Surely not a CPU limit either as I'm running a 5960X at 4.7 GHz. I will play with the SLI profile to see why there is such strange behavior.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Honestly both 3440x1440 @ 100 Hz and 4K @ 60 Hz will take a min of 2x powerful GPU's like 980Ti's or Titan-X's to do them justice. In virtually all games my *2x Titan-X in SLI running at 1550 MHz* can keep 4K @ 60 FPS min with everything maxed.
> 
> Witcher 3 is an odd-ball as either the game isn't optimized for SLI or the SLI profile is weak. With everything cranked up my GPU usage actually drops to around 60% per video card and not maxing the GPU's as would be expected. Surely not a CPU limit either as I'm running a 5960X at 4.7 GHz. I will play with the SLI profile to see why there is such strange behavior.


I think this is a key part of your post lol
2 Titan X's at those clocks are stupid fast, 980TI Sli wont be as fast, may come close if someone's lucky to get good overclocking cards but it's a lottery.
Personally I play few games that have no SLI support at all like Company of Heroes 2 or SLI profiles are not great so single 980Ti would struggle @4k
Other thing is that only 4K monitor that I'd consider is the upcoming ASUS 4k G'sync but it's only 27inch and of course 60hz.


----------



## x3sphere

I was planning on getting one of these day one but seeing the way OLED prices are falling recently I've decided to wait. You can get a 55" 4K OLED for $3K now - about 2.3X the cost of this monitor. Not a big price difference to me considering I hang onto my monitors for at least a few years.

That said, not sure I can get used to a 55" for daily use ( would be great for gaming, but I'd really want something smaller in the 40" range for an all-arounder). So I'm hoping LG decides to make some smaller OLEDs next year.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I was planning on getting one of these day one but seeing the way OLED prices are falling recently I've decided to wait. You can get a 55" 4K OLED for $3K now - about 2.3X the cost of this monitor. Not a big price difference to me considering I hang onto my monitors for at least a few years.
> 
> That said, not sure I can get used to a 55" for daily use ( would be great for gaming, but I'd really want something smaller in the 40" range for an all-arounder). So I'm hoping LG decides to make some smaller OLEDs next year.


55" PC monitor LOL now that is too big.


----------



## Kanivakil

Does anyone know when Pascal is being released approximately? Some articles said mid 2016.


----------



## michael-ocn

If I can use the X34 today with a single gpu for mostly 60'ish fps gaming and 2 years down the road upgrade the single gpu to get 75+ fps... that sounds fine by me.


----------



## funfordcobra

guess ill buy this poop if the firmware does the trick..


----------



## timd78

I went to the widescreen gaming forums, read about all the ultra-wide gaming glitches and fix's required, thought about how annoying triple wide was when i ran it and decided to wait for the 16:9 IPS Swift ( Need the HDMI port).

These monitors add an extra layer of complexity to ultra / triple wide gaming support because some of the fix's for triple wide compete with how you would want them in ultra-wide where we have only one panel and dont build the UI around the centre screen. 21:9 will always be a small % of the demographic users run and some developers will abandon timely support of it.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> I went to the widescreen gaming forums, read about all the ultrawide gaming glitches and fix's required, thought about how annoying triple wide was when i ran it and decided to wait for the 16:9 IPS Swift ( Need the HDMI port).


Hey bro.

I've been 21:9 (3440 X 1440) for over a year and have had basically 0 glitches (like needing wide screen fixer etc).

Only older games don't support it. For example the older Call of Dutys need a fixer (like Ghosts for example). All new games that I play have no problem at 3340 X 1440.

A partial lost of games I play that work great:
Wargame Red Dragon and Wargame Air Land
Elite Dangerous
Star citizen
War thunder
World of war ships
World of tanks
Guild wars 2
Simcity
Cities skylines
Witcher 3
Far cry 4
Fallout new Vegas (this game requires a simple *.ini edit to get 3440 X 1440)
Ark
Shadow of mordor
Kernel space program


----------



## webmi

had a call with alternate. they should get new x34´s very soon. may be today/tomorrow i was told. hope banding is fixed already with the new ones.


----------



## Zanchito

Hoping so! I placed my order with them on last week's monday and told them to hold it. Will post as soon as I have any news.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Does anyone know when Pascal is being released approximately? Some articles said mid 2016.


First Pascal cards are rumoured to come in 2016 but those will be low to mid range cards high end large chips twill not come until 2017.
If you look at last last 2 generations you can see Nvidia's release cycle, and with Pascal being such a big step forward with new node and HBM it wont be easy to get good yields,


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Honestly both 3440x1440 @ 100 Hz and 4K @ 60 Hz will take a min of 2x powerful GPU's like 980Ti's or Titan-X's to do them justice. In virtually all games my 2x Titan-X in SLI running at 1550 MHz can keep 4K @ 60 FPS min with everything maxed.
> 
> Witcher 3 is an odd-ball as either the game isn't optimized for SLI or the SLI profile is weak. With everything cranked up my GPU usage actually drops to around 60% per video card and not maxing the GPU's as would be expected. Surely not a CPU limit either as I'm running a 5960X at 4.7 GHz. I will play with the SLI profile to see why there is such strange behavior.


Whats the input lag and motion judder like? I've been waiting for one of these for a while for work at home. I love my ultrawide though. But OLED - YUM!!!


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> First Pascal cards are rumoured to come in 2016 but those will be low to mid range cards high end large chips twill not come until 2017.
> If you look at last last 2 generations you can see Nvidia's release cycle, and with Pascal being such a big step forward with new node and HBM it wont be easy to get good yields,


If you look at their release cycle you can see that they release a new series card every 12-15 months. They have been doing this for I believe the last 4 series of cards they had, since like the gtx 295. Also, I don't think it is common for Nvidia to release low to mid range cards before their high end.

I think the first pascal we are going to see is a Titan around summer in 2016. No way Nvidia goes nearly 2 years without a high end release. Since when have they done such a thing?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> First Pascal cards are rumoured to come in 2016 but those will be low to mid range cards high end large chips twill not come until 2017.
> If you look at last last 2 generations you can see Nvidia's release cycle, and with Pascal being such a big step forward with new node and HBM it wont be easy to get good yields,


Yeah, it will be Q2 2017 for high end Pascal because of low amount of HBM2 and the normal NVIDIA release cycle, it will be Q2 2016 for low end Pascal


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> If you look at their release cycle you can see that they release a new series card every 12-15 months. They have been doing this for I believe the last 4 series of cards they had, since like the gtx 295. Also, I don't think it is common for Nvidia to release low to mid range cards before their high end.
> 
> I think the first pascal we are going to see is a Titan around summer in 2016. No way Nvidia goes nearly 2 years without a high end release. Since when have they done such a thing?


You mean like the GTX 780ti in November 2013 and then the GTX 980ti in May 2015

There is not enough HBM2 for a high end Pascal release in 2016 as AMD have priority on HBM2 when it comes out. This means NVIDIA will have to wait for Samsung to make HBM2 and they start production in Q2 2016, so it will take till 2017 for there to be enough HBM2 for NVIDIA and then they have to implement HBM2 into their GPUs


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> There is not enough HBM2 for a high end Pascal release in 2016 as AMD have priority on HBM2 when it comes out. This means NVIDIA will have to wait for Samsung to make HBM2 and they start production in Q2 2016, so it will take till 2017 for there to be enough HBM2 for NVIDIA and then they have to implement HBM2 into their GPUs


No I mean like GTX 980 16 months after GTX 780 and like GTX 980 11 months after GTX 780ti. Also AMD priority? Read below...

http://www.fudzilla.com/news/memory/38816-nvidia-sorts-out-hbm-for-pascal

Also, this article came out just 5 hours ago...

http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/86636-nvidia-pascal-gp100-gpus-spotted-transit-tsmc/


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> No I mean like GTX 780 in may 2013 and GTX 980 in Sept of 2014. Also AMD priority? Read below...
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/news/memory/38816-nvidia-sorts-out-hbm-for-pascal
> 
> Also, this article came out just 5 hours ago...
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/86636-nvidia-pascal-gp100-gpus-spotted-transit-tsmc/


Oh... and here is another one for ya... volta is now due in 2018

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-changes-roadmap-volta-is-now-due-in-2018/

Whoops... didn't mean to double post.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> I went to the widescreen gaming forums, read about all the ultra-wide gaming glitches and fix's required, thought about how annoying triple wide was when i ran it and decided to wait for the 16:9 IPS Swift ( Need the HDMI port).


I've more or less decided not to buy this monitor or any other 21:9 monitor. I'm done supporting crappy companies and their products. I've already written off all Samsung products due to the EVO SSD debacle (new phone is a Nexus 6, new TV is an LG). Acer has a very bad rep as it is, and I'm not going to support them in any way.

I'm looking at various 4K monitors now. Seriously considering a Crossover 404K 40".


----------



## Jermone123

I would suggest the Wasabi Mango UHD420 instead of the crossover, the mango has freesync 42-60hz.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Oh... and here is another one for ya... volta is now due in 2018
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-changes-roadmap-volta-is-now-due-in-2018/
> 
> Whoops... didn't mean to double post.


NVIDIA will not be releasing high end Volta in 2018, that would be three years without a high end GPU, I would still think high end Pascal in 2017

Also there is no information on what GPU has been shipped, it could be low end Pascal, mid end Pascal or high end Pascal, we have no information, just a guess that it is high end Pascal, that does not make sense if NVIDIA is releasing high end Volta in 2018

Also you got this article

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-to-fetch-second-gen-hbm-memory-from-samsung-and-sk-hynix-report/

This is saying NVIDIA will use Hynix and Samsung for HBM2, we know AMD has priority on Hynix, so NVIDIA might use it for mid end GPUs then use Samsung HBM2 for high end Pascal, we also know Samsung HBM2 is not ready, it will take till Q2 2016, so it will be 2017 for high end Pascal


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I've more or less decided not to buy this monitor or any other 21:9 monitor. I'm done supporting crappy companies and their products. I've already written off all Samsung products due to the EVO SSD debacle (new phone is a Nexus 6, new TV is an LG). Acer has a very bad rep as it is, and I'm not going to support them in any way.
> 
> I'm looking at various 4K monitors now. Seriously considering a Crossover 404K 40".


What about the ASUS PG348Q then


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I would suggest the Wasabi Mango UHD420 instead of the crossover, the mango has freesync 42-60hz.


Price... and I don't have FreeSync.









If I could get a 32" 4K with G-Sync, I'd be all over that, even at 60 Hz max refresh.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> NVIDIA will not be releasing high end Volta in 2018, that would be three years without a high end GPU, I would still think high end Pascal in 2017


It would not be 3 years without a new high end card. High end Pascal would be in summer 2016 and high end Volta would be in late 2018 possible early 2019. This would go in line with a generation of gfx card lasting 2 years.

I understand where you are coming from though. I just think were going to see high end Pascal a lot sooner than many think.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I would still think high end Pascal in 2017


Big Pascal WILL be in 2016. It is already tap'd out. It may be late 2016, but I'll be shocked if it's any later than that.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> It would not be 3 years without a new high end card. High end Pascal would be in summer 2016 and high end Volta would be in late 2018 possible early 2019. This would go in line with a generation of gfx card lasting 2 years.
> 
> I understand where you are coming from though. I just think were going to see high end Pascal a lot sooner than many think.


This is a good comment on this situation

Those were the 2 points I made. One is the 16nm fab is new...and untested...and you can't go large and power hungry on first generation chips. Don't believe how unreliable a new fab is? Look at how long it took Nvidia to pick between Samsung and TSMC and finally siding with TSMC due to their longer working history and reliability.

Second point is...they will kill their own sales by offering their best card right at the release of the new generation. They will not be able to give any reason at all to their enthusiast market to upgrade their card within 3 years of launch. Whereas when you look at Kepler, people bought the 680, then the Titan came out, then the 780, and most people who bought the 680 eventually upgraded to those cards. And then when Maxwell launched, they started with just the 750 and 750ti. Then released the 980 that some bought, and finally after a while, the Titan X and 980ti which gave people (enthusiast market, again) a reason to upgrade.

Nvidia likes incremental upgrades. They don't want you to buy a card now, and launch another card in a year that completely destroys the card you bought. They put out one card, then 12 months later they bring out another card that is generally just 10-20% faster, so it's better than what they offered before, but not enough to piss off anyone who bought their last gen cards. And then another 6-12 months later they put out an even better card, with 50%+ better performance than their older cards, and people start upgrading again.

If on day one of the Pascal launch, if they come out with their absolute best card, they are going to have nothing interesting to bring to market for 2 to 3 years until Volta comes out. And that would be silly. Even if it were possible with the new 16nm fab. In terms of business, you need to offer a product that is a bit better than your competition, without being too much better/too costly for you. So they just need to put out a slight performance increase, but sell the card on much lower power consumption, wait for AMD to release something else, and then launch a bigger die version themselves, and back/forth they go. Just a quick reference:

FERMI

GTX 580 = 520mm2

KEPLER

GTX 680 = 294mm2
GTX Titan = 551mm2

MAXWELL

GTX 750ti = 148mm2
GTX 980 = 398mm2
GTX Titan X = 601mm2

Do you see the pattern? Small, Medium, Big, restart. Don't think about it based on die size. Because it's really just about transistor count. Pascal at 16nm, even a 294mm2 sized die like the GTX 680, along with HBM2, would result in performance close to the Titan X...and perhaps even higher due to lower heat/power consumption allowing higher clocks.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What about the ASUS PG348Q then


It is a complete unknown right now as far as quality, retail pricing, release date, etc. I'm looking for something now.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It is a complete unknown right now as far as quality, retail pricing, release date, etc. I'm looking for something now.


If you had that information, would you wait for it.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> If on day one of the Pascal launch, if they come out with their absolute best card, they are going to have nothing interesting to bring to market for 2 to 3 years until Volta comes out. And that would be silly.


Oh wow. I apologize. I do not have the time at this moment to appropriately respond to your thorough post. Quick thought though...

Just because their first Pascal is a big boy Titan.... does not mean it is truly Nvidias most powerful Pascal.... sure they are msot likley going to market it that way and we all know they will price it that way ha. But, it does not mean a Pascal Titan is truly the most powerful Pascal they got.

I totally agree with you. They will on a yearly basis release a new card that is 20 - 30% more powerful to maximize revenue. Through the whole Pascal lifetime they will release and market the cards to max revenue.

Your telling me a Titan... Pascal... 12 gig HMB2 card being the first Pascal would not sell? People on this site would be going nuts.

Then 3 months later they will release GTX 1080... or whatever they plan on naming it. The reason Nvidia will release Titan before 1080 is to maximize revenue. Get a thousand bucks per card. Who knows maybe it will be more expensive this time.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> If you had that information, would you wait for it.


Probably not, since the monitor I'm looking at is relatively affordable and can be easily sold or re-purposed as a 4K TV somewhere in the house. I can always buy the ASUS later if it turns out to be decent.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Just because their first Pascal is a big boy Titan.... does not mean it is truly Nvidias most powerful Pascal.... sure they are msot likley going to market it that way and we all know they will price it that way ha. But, it does not mean a Pascal Titan is truly the most powerful Pascal they got.


I don't think they're going to go back to the 780 style releases (OG Titan > 780 > 780 Ti > Titan Black).

I expect it to be just like the 980 release sequence (980 > Titan X > 980 Ti). This keeps everyone relatively happy, including NVidia themselves.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> If you look at their release cycle you can see that they release a new series card every 12-15 months. They have been doing this for I believe the last 4 series of cards they had, since like the gtx 295. Also, I don't think it is common for Nvidia to release low to mid range cards before their high end.
> 
> I think the first pascal we are going to see is a Titan around summer in 2016. No way Nvidia goes nearly 2 years without a high end release. Since when have they done such a thing?


Last 2 Nvidia generations started with low mid range cards and high end followed later on.
You're dreaming if you think you'll see Titan type of card from Pascal summer 2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> No I mean like GTX 980 16 months after GTX 780 and like GTX 980 11 months after GTX 780ti. Also AMD priority? Read below...
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/news/memory/38816-nvidia-sorts-out-hbm-for-pascal
> 
> Also, this article came out just 5 hours ago...
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/86636-nvidia-pascal-gp100-gpus-spotted-transit-tsmc/


Exactly, you proved my point 980 is not high end card it's a mid range chip marketed as high end just like 680 was.
If by high end you mean cards like 680 or 980 than by all means they will probably releasing Q3 2016 but true high end full fledged chips wont come out till 2017 probably around Q2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Yeah, it will be Q2 2017 for high end Pascal because of low amount of HBM2 and the normal NVIDIA release cycle, it will be Q2 2016 for low end Pascal


I agree 100% what some people consider to be a 'high end card' is really mid range chip plus new node and HBM2 will delay it further.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> I agree 100% what some people consider to be a 'high end card' is really mid range chip plus new node and HBM2 will delay it further.


Then we agree









I apologize if my wording was confusing.

Excellent point... high end in my eyes is what Nvidia MARKETS the card to be... not what it truly is.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Oh wow. I apologize. I do not have the time at this moment to appropriately respond to your thorough post. Quick thought though...
> 
> Just because their first Pascal is a big boy Titan.... does not mean it is truly Nvidias most powerful Pascal.... sure they are msot likley going to market it that way and we all know they will price it that way ha. But, it does not mean a Pascal Titan is truly the most powerful Pascal they got.
> 
> I totally agree with you. They will on a yearly basis release a new card that is 20 - 30% more powerful to maximize revenue. Through the whole Pascal lifetime they will release and market the cards to max revenue.
> 
> Your telling me a Titan... Pascal... 12 gig HMB2 card being the first Pascal would not sell? People on this site would be going nuts.
> 
> Then 3 months later they will release GTX 1080... or whatever they plan on naming it. The reason Nvidia will release Titan before 1080 is to maximize revenue. Get a thousand bucks per card. Who knows maybe it will be more expensive this time.


I am not sure if they have anything better than the Titan as most people would buy the Titan when it comes out thinking that it was the best GPU, also the Titan is normally the GM200, GP100 so unless they cut CUDA cores off it, then it would be like the GTX 980ti, that would not make sense though as they would have two cut dies and the performance from a full die to a cut full die is not really a considerable amount


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Then we agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize if my wording was confusing.
> 
> Excellent point... high end in my eyes is what Nvidia MARKETS the card to be... not what it truly is.


I would use this naming scheme

Low end - GM206

Mid end - GM204

High end - GM200

So Pascal would be

Low end - GP106

Mid end - GP104

High end - GP100

I am not sure what they will do when we get to Volta as it would be GV000


----------



## Cruise252

Why does all this crap have to be discusses in a monitor thread?

Lets keep it on topic, no news on the monitor = no new posts.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Why does all this crap have to be discusses in a monitor thread?
> 
> Lets keep it on topic, no news on the monitor = no new posts.


It is not "crap" just a hardware conversation


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Then we agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize if my wording was confusing.
> 
> Excellent point... high end in my eyes is what Nvidia MARKETS the card to be... not what it truly is.


Nvidia can be very deceiving with their naming scheme and marketing, when 680 came out back in 2012 initially everyone thought it was a true high end card as the name would indicate but than people started looking into size and designation of the chip and questioning this.
A lot of rumours were flying around about Nvidia hold ing off with full sized chips and surely not long after we got OG Titan.
Since the whole switcheroo started to be very obvious and more and more websites highlighted it Nvidia named their big Kepler chips 700 series, raised memory clocks of good ol 680 and sticked it onto 700 series as 770.
For someone who doesn't follow this closely everything looked fine, just another series being released but truly it was still same Kepler lineup just stretched over 'two generations'.
Luckily Maxwell wasn't treated the same way maybe Nvidia knew they're not fooling anyone this time around or maybe they have something else coming (Pascal?) soon enough and they don't need to.
Anyway if I'll see full fledged, high end Pascal chips summer 2016 I'll eat my hat and follow with umbrella









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I would use this naming scheme
> 
> Low end - GM206
> 
> Mid end - GM204
> 
> High end - GM200
> 
> So Pascal would be
> 
> Low end - GP106
> 
> Mid end - GP104
> 
> High end - GP100
> 
> I am not sure what they will do when we get to Volta as it would be GV000


Exactly, Thanks


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Why does all this crap have to be discusses in a monitor thread?
> 
> Lets keep it on topic, no news on the monitor = no new posts.


Agreed, but I think some people in this thread interested in this monitor are considering what kind of upgrade they should make. GTX 980ti? GTX 980ti SLI? Or wait for Pascal.


----------



## toncij

There is no reason to think they will not release a 304 chip first and then a full 300 chip like with Fermi, Kepler, Maxwell... Titan brand will stay reserved for the best card and unless they decide to kill the Titan brand, there will be no better chip on that architecture.
When a chip is designed, you design the best you can first, but you don't risk to go the way of what max that design can do. Releasing a weaker chip first is also a good strategy for early designs that are far more conservative. Maxwell did not start with GTX 980 and GM20x, but rather GM107/8. Those that follow go all out on the fab process and they still usually wait some time since performance gain is good enough to sell and make people upgrade.

Thus, the first card we may see is a GDDR5 Pascal of low to mid-tier to test the architecture, a "1080/1070" equivalent may follow providing an upgrade for current 980/970 owners where we may or may not see HBM2. The next card will most certainly be a Titan with 16GB of VRAM where they'll go with a full Pascal chip from which, less perfect batches will be sold as 1080Ti like 980Ti is now, probably with 8 GB HBM2.

*On topic: does anyone know a release date for X34?







* (Europe)


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Agreed, but I think some people in this thread interested in this monitor are considering what kind of upgrade they should make. GTX 980ti? GTX 980ti SLI? Or wait for Pascal.


I ordered two GTX 980ti Classified for 3440x1440p 100hz, just need to decide if I want to wait for the ASUS PG348Q version.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> There is no reason to think they will not release a 304 chip first and then a full 300 chip like with Fermi, Kepler, Maxwell... Titan brand will stay reserved for the best card and unless they decide to kill the Titan brand, there will be no better chip on that architecture.
> When a chip is designed, you design the best you can first, but you don't risk to go the way of what max that design can do. Releasing a weaker chip first is also a good strategy for early designs that are far more conservative. Maxwell did not start with GTX 980 and GM20x, but rather GM107/8. Those that follow go all out on the fab process and they still usually wait some time since performance gain is good enough to sell and make people upgrade.
> 
> Thus, the first card we may see is a GDDR5 Pascal of low to mid-tier to test the architecture, a "1080/1070" equivalent may follow providing an upgrade for current 980/970 owners where we may or may not see HBM2. The next card will most certainly be a Titan with 16GB of VRAM where they'll go with a full Pascal chip from which, less perfect batches will be sold as 1080Ti like 980Ti is now, probably with 8 GB HBM2.
> 
> *On topic: does anyone know a release date for X34?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * (Europe)


I am really surprised that no one is waiting for the ASUS PG348Q here, not sure about Europe, the UK seems to get it on Friday


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Then 3 months later they will release GTX 1080... or whatever they plan on naming it. The reason Nvidia will release Titan before 1080 is to maximize revenue. Get a thousand bucks per card. Who knows maybe it will be more expensive this time.


Its because they use the fully functioning cores first, and then use the rejects in the lower card.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I am really surprised that no one is waiting for the ASUS PG348Q here, not sure about Europe, the UK seems to get it on Friday


Well, I don't find fun in the waiting game and with Asus their waiting game usually takes months and months with often delays and reschedules. PG279Q is a fine example.
While Asus may have better QA/QC, the monitor itself cannot be different. Same panel, same performance. Why would I wait six more months? Also, in UK the price is listed to be 1200 GBP which is much higher for the same product...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Well, I don't find fun in the waiting game and with Asus their waiting game usually takes months and months with often delays and reschedules. PG279Q is a fine example.
> While Asus may have better QA/QC, the monitor itself cannot be different. Same panel, same performance. Why would I wait six more months? Also, in UK the price is listed to be 1200 GBP which is much higher for the same product...


Overclockers have priority and they normally list prices higher than other competitors, also the PG279Q never had a release date


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I am really surprised that no one is waiting for the ASUS PG348Q here, not sure about Europe, the UK seems to get it on Friday


ASUS PG348Q on Friday ? where did you get that ?
I think you got it confused with X34 coming in stock on OverclockersUK on Friday 25th

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-089-AC


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> ASUS PG348Q on Friday ? where did you get that ?
> I think you got it confused with X34 coming in stock on OverclockersUK on Friday 25th
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-089-AC


Yeah, that is what I mean, if only the ASUS PG348Q was here on Friday as well

The ACER Predator X34 is here on Friday


----------



## Tuckers

Can't wait to get a x34, currently using a asus vg248qe with g sync, I just hope they don't stop randomly making them. I wanted to go surround with this monitor but I couldn't find any at all after about 8 months after release


----------



## CallsignVega

Solid black screen Acer X34ck vs OLED:


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Solid black screen Acer X34ck vs OLED:


Haha, now that's just plain unfair.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Solid black screen Acer X34ck vs OLED:


That's stupidly amazing in difference.

Prices are falling on OLED tvs based on sales in the past few days, I see 3440x1440 as a holdover until the OLED monitor king releases sometime in the future. Really don't care how much it'll cost so long its >10M pixels and Gsync enabled.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Haha, now that's just plain unfair.


Bad backlight bleed though


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Solid black screen Acer X34ck vs OLED:


Is that max brightness?

Meh I want this monitor to be good, but acer just keep releasing junk. At £1000 that really is not good is it.


----------



## Nicholars

How would you correctly work out the performance difference between 3440x1440 vs 2560x1440?

3440x1440 is 34% larger than 2560x1440, but 2560x1440 is 26% smaller than 3440x1440.

So if you already have the numbers for 2560x1440p, should I be multiplying those numbers by 0.66 or 0.74?

So 3440x1440 will be 26% or 34% worse performance compared to 2560x1440?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Solid black screen Acer X34ck vs OLED:


Wow, amazing... More like solid black screen vs. grey screen...


----------



## jbass350z

Question for those with this and/or the Freesync version. My current addiction is DOTA 2. I know it doesn't fully support 21:9 (there are mods that stretch it), but I am curious if I can play windowed mode on one side of the screen with a browser open on the other side?DOTA would basically run standard 1440p. Not necessary, but would GSync also work in windowed mode?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbass350z*
> 
> Question for those with this and/or the Freesync version. My current addiction is DOTA 2. I know it doesn't fully support 21:9 (there are mods that stretch it), but I am curious if I can play windowed mode on one side of the screen with a browser open on the other side?DOTA would basically run standard 1440p. Not necessary, but would GSync also work in windowed mode?


If you play DOTA exclusively, get two of something else for much less $$$. JMHO.


----------



## jbass350z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you play DOTA exclusively, get two of something else for much less $$$. JMHO.


Its not exclusive. I play a lot of other things too.

Expected time sinks over the next 2 years:

DOTA 2
Fallout 4
DOOM
Unreal Tournament
Witcher 3

So DOTA is really the only one that will not benefit from the 21:9.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbass350z*
> 
> Its not exclusive. I play a lot of other things too.
> 
> Expected time sinks over the next 2 years:
> 
> DOTA 2
> Fallout 4
> DOOM
> Unreal Tournament
> Witcher 3
> 
> So DOTA is really the only one that will not benefit from the 21:9.


Gsync does work in Window Fullscreen, not sure about Window mode though


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Gsync does work in Window Fullscreen, not sure about Window mode though


It does work in windowed mode since a few driver releases. Can't recall which one exactly.

*EDIT:* found it, nvidia supports windowed mode since v353.06 (31 May 2015).


----------



## maukkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How would you correctly work out the performance difference between 3440x1440 vs 2560x1440?
> 
> 3440x1440 is 34% larger than 2560x1440, but 2560x1440 is 26% smaller than 3440x1440.
> 
> So if you already have the numbers for 2560x1440p, should I be multiplying those numbers by 0.66 or 0.74?
> 
> So 3440x1440 will be 26% or 34% worse performance compared to 2560x1440?


Divide by 1.344 or multiply with 1/1.344=0.744.

60 fps on a 2560x1440 equals 60/1.34=60*0.744=45 fps on a 3440x1440.


----------



## guppysb

I have some bad news guys. After having the XR341CK for roughly 20 days, the monitor is being returned. The backlight is flickering/strobing heavily. I know it's not an issue with my 290x/crossfire because I happened to connect my MacBook Pro using HDMI and the same result. Looks like the panel is dying out........ I would post a video but my iPhone can't really capture the flickering/strobing.

Good thing it hasn't been 30 days now, doing the Amazon return tomorrow. But it's just a pain in the ass to lug around a giant box like this, which won't even fit in my car.

Don't know what monitor to get now, maybe I'll stick to my QNIX 2710, or maybe I'll give Acer another try.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guppysb*
> 
> I have some bad news guys. After having the XR341CK for roughly 20 days, the monitor is being returned. The backlight is flickering/strobing heavily. I know it's not an issue with my 290x/crossfire because I happened to connect my MacBook Pro using HDMI and the same result. Looks like the panel is dying out........ I would post a video but my iPhone can't really capture the flickering/strobing.
> 
> Good thing it hasn't been 30 days now, doing the Amazon return tomorrow. But it's just a pain in the ass to lug around a giant box like this, which won't even fit in my car.
> 
> Don't know what monitor to get now, maybe I'll stick to my QNIX 2710, or maybe I'll give Acer another try.


Yours is the freesync version then? Hmm it seems to have pretty decent user reviews around the Web. Maybe you just got unlucky? If you liked the monitor I would recommend trying to get a replacement before ditching it all together. That is if you really liked it in the first place tho!


----------



## Nicholars

Ergh I wish Acer would just take a look in the mirror and think "hmm we are not actually a very good brand really are we, lets increase the warranty to 3-5 years, use better components and employ a better quality control team"

This monitor is the best part of £1000, and with a 2 year warranty and people already reporting broken screens this is not filling me with confidence, for example in this monitor LG makes the panel, Nvidia makes the Gsync... ALL acer have to do right is : asswmble the parts, add power supply and bezel, so they have managed to already mess that up by assembling the bezels with backlight bleed, and putting in power supplies with coil whine and buzzing noises, which is very annoying on a new £1000 monitor. The aesthetics of this monitor are not bad, so that is ok, not the best I have ever seen, but a lot better than the XB270HU!


----------



## Cruise252

Just checked my local shop and they had them in stock, ordered it with delivery today and looks like i got the last one since right after that they were back out of stock.
So hopefully i should recieve my unit later today, will keep this thread updated with pictures etc...(if i actually recieve it today) *fingers crossed* !


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Just checked my local shop and they had them in stock, ordered it with delivery today and looks like i got the last one since right after that they were back out of stock.
> So hopefully i should recieve my unit later today, will keep this thread updated with pictures etc...(if i actually recieve it today) *fingers crossed* !


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Rocketlucco

Is this monitor available online yet in America? Whenever I google search all I can find are amazong and newegg links to the freesync version.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maukkae*
> 
> Divide by 1.344 or multiply with 1/1.344=0.744.
> 
> 60 fps on a 2560x1440 equals 60/1.34=60*0.744=45 fps on a 3440x1440.


Ah thanks, 26% worse performance than 2560x1400 is not too bad... Better than 4k anyway which is less than half the FPS of 1440p....

2560 x 1440 VS 3440 x 1440

40 = 29

60 = 44

80 = 59

100 = 74

120 = 88

140 = 103


----------



## maukkae

TFTCentral updated their review. Banding problem is fixed with the new firmware.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> Is this monitor available online yet in America? Whenever I google search all I can find are amazong and newegg links to the freesync version.


No. it is not available yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maukkae*
> 
> TFTCentral updated their review. Banding problem is fixed with the new firmware.


Good to know, I'll read it up now. Is this a firmware update available for users too then?


----------



## webmi

nothing very special with this tweet/update. we all kinda expected the banding problem gets fixed with a new firmware.


----------



## Zanchito

Alternate just told me to wait until october 5th. Mildly unpleased as they'll probably release here earlier than that and I paid for the monitor when they were in stock on the 15th. Will keep my order with them until either they send it here or someone else gets stock at a similar price.


----------



## Tuckers

Hopefully overclockers UK will get there stock in on Friday


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Just checked my local shop and they had them in stock, ordered it with delivery today and looks like i got the last one since right after that they were back out of stock.
> So hopefully i should recieve my unit later today, will keep this thread updated with pictures etc...(if i actually recieve it today) *fingers crossed* !


I will be interested in the QC ACER has done on this monitor.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I will be interested in the QC ACER has done on this monitor.


I just hope its one with the new firmware and not one that was still on route and is the same as those germany batches.

What is the best way to test that out? blue wallpaper or is there a special website i can visit? (monitor should be here in a few hours).


----------



## digital217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> I just hope its one with the new firmware and not one that was still on route and is the same as those germany batches.
> 
> What is the best way to test that out? blue wallpaper or is there a special website i can visit? (monitor should be here in a few hours).


I tested mine with the second pic from here (the blue one







)

http://www.imgur.com/a/dqgIK#


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> I just hope its one with the new firmware and not one that was still on route and is the same as those germany batches.
> 
> What is the best way to test that out? blue wallpaper or is there a special website i can visit? (monitor should be here in a few hours).


Blue wallpaper and black screen, take a picture of the monitor


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> I just hope its one with the new firmware and not one that was still on route and is the same as those germany batches.
> 
> What is the best way to test that out? blue wallpaper or is there a special website i can visit? (monitor should be here in a few hours).


Watch out, it might not have the firmware on it, the UK stock just got delayed for another 2 weeks

hi there

Stock arrived in UK, but Acer have pulled it to have the firmware upgrade done, so will be about another two weeks I believe to sort this first batch with firmware upgrade.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18687741&page=11


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Watch out, it might not have the firmware on it, the UK stock just got delayed for another 2 weeks
> 
> hi there
> 
> Stock arrived in UK, but Acer have pulled it to have the firmware upgrade done, so will be about another two weeks I believe to sort this first batch with firmware upgrade.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18687741&page=11


Damn.. that sucks, mine will have to blue banding almost for sure then









We shall see soon i guess, i have 1 week to return it and get my money back if i am not satisfied.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Damn.. that sucks, mine will have to blue banding almost for sure then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see soon i guess, i have 1 week to return it and get my money back if i am not satisfied.


Would still be interesting to look at the IPS glow and backlight bleed though


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Damn.. that sucks, mine will have to blue banding almost for sure then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see soon i guess, i have 1 week to return it and get my money back if i am not satisfied.


Also, do an unboxing video, that would be good (do not have to though) just interested to look at how it is packaged and the backlight bleed


----------



## guppysb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Yours is the freesync version then? Hmm it seems to have pretty decent user reviews around the Web. Maybe you just got unlucky? If you liked the monitor I would recommend trying to get a replacement before ditching it all together. That is if you really liked it in the first place tho!


Ok, I don't really know what happened, but here's the full story:

1. I have 290x crossfire. I was using the forced crossfire option in CCC for MGS V TPP. Textures and the volumetric lighting started flickering like crazy, enough for me to get nauseous.
2. I stopped the game and went to the desktop. The backlight was still strobing/flickering like crazy. So I restarted the computer, same problem. Then I am thinking it's my 290x setup.
3. I disconnect the displayport and then connect the HDMI out from my Macbook Pro. Same problem. The backlight is strobing/flickering like crazy.
4. I then use DDU to uninstall the drivers and reinstall the AMD drivers. And BOOM, the strobing/flickering stopped.
5. I tried MGS V TPP again with crossfire, and the same problem. Had to repeat step 4 in order for it to stop. I don't have any issues if I use a single 290x on MGS V TPP. Also, I don't have crossfire issues with Witcher 3, FFXIV ARR, or Dragon Age. It must be the forced crossfire option with CCC.

All I know is, the forced crossfire with the monitor and MGS V TPP left some kind of effect, which migrated over even when I wasn't outputting the signal from the 290x or my desktop. This is very weird, and I am still considering returning the monitor. It could be an issue related to Adaptive sync.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Happy to see the TFT review has been updated like they said they would... and the banding has been fixed with the new firmware. Can't wait to be able to order mine !!


----------



## Zanchito

Also they are saying installing the new firmware is really easy.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanchito*
> 
> Also they are saying installing the new firmware is really easy.


If i have one of these older firmware screens in an hour, hoping there is a way i can do it myself instead of returning it...


----------



## eucalyptus

Can anyone tell me how it is to watch movies in 21:9 compared to 16:9? Is it true you no longer have black bars?

For how long do you think this monitor will last? Be high end? 2 years? 5 years?


----------



## Zanchito

Cruise:as far as I know, Acer hasn't released the firmware to the publicpublic, you might need to ask them directly. You may also ask or tweet to tftcentral, as they seem to have done the update themselvesthemselves.

I'm counting on this monitor lasting me at least 6 years, which is the usual time I take to upgrade screens;by that time we should have reasonably priced oleds with some extra tech that hasn't been invented yet.


----------



## Kapitano

Is there any website that has the x34 in stock where you can order it right now? If not, where is the soonest you can get it since I just noticed Overclockers.co.uk changed their ETA from 25th of September to the 9th of October. It doesn't matter which country since I'm in the middle east and will be paying an arm and a leg for shipping anyways. I've placed a preorder on Overclockers and the charge for shipping is 140 GBP...

P.S. If I do keep my OC order and receive a flawed screen (dead pixels, unable to reach 100Hz, bleed, etc.), do they pay for the shipping back of the item + shipping of the replacement? Or am I screwed over for a double 140 GBP of shipping charges?


----------



## Rocketlucco

Is there any reason I shouldn't order this from Overclockers UK to the USA? It comes out to like 985 US dollars with shipping, which I feel like is going to be cheaper than the US price when it comes out here.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> Is there any reason I shouldn't order this from Overclockers UK to the USA?


Returns.


----------



## Cruise252

Have some more unboxing pics but wanted to get this setup asap (plastic still around...)

First off :

- 100Hz no problem, working like a charm.
- Got a little coil whine with a white background but its doable ( i can live with it )
- Looks like the blue is bad.. right? ( hoping for a do it yourself update fix, Anyone who can help me out with this? )
- Bleed is in my book aswell, when looking at it its rlly not bad.

Any more questions or test let me know.


----------



## Zanchito

Blue is definitely bad. I'd contact both Acer And tftcentral and request the patch.


----------



## Pragmatist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> 
> 
> Have some more unboxing pics but wanted to get this setup asap (plastic still around feel...)
> 
> First off : - 100Hz no problem, working like a charm.
> - Got a little coil whine with a white background but its doable ( i can live with it )
> - Looks like the blue is bad.. right? ( hoping for do it yourself update fix, Anyone who can help me out with this? )
> - Bleed is ok in my book aswell, when looking at it its rlly not bad.
> 
> Any more questions or test let me know.


CalsingVega never answered if he had the brightness on 100%. So, if you don't mind. Do you have your brightness setting on max in that second SS?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rocketlucco*
> 
> Is there any reason I shouldn't order this from Overclockers UK to the USA? It comes out to like 985 US dollars with shipping, which I feel like is going to be cheaper than the US price when it comes out here.


How does it come out to 985 US dollars?

Before VAT the price is £824.99 on OCUK, that's $1258 USD


----------



## Metros

If people read my comment, you CANNOT UPDATE IT YOURSELF, if you remember the ASUS MG279Q case, they had to be sent back, also no stock has the update at the moment. Also it is being updated by a third party company, so it is no "new" any more, you got used monitors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Happy to see the TFT review has been updated like they said they would... and the banding has been fixed with the new firmware. Can't wait to be able to order mine !!


Still not reading my comment, never mind


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some more unboxing pics but wanted to get this setup asap (plastic still around...)
> 
> First off :
> 
> - 100Hz no problem, working like a charm.
> - Got a little coil whine with a white background but its doable ( i can live with it )
> - Looks like the blue is bad.. right? ( hoping for a do it yourself update fix, Anyone who can help me out with this? )
> - Bleed is in my book aswell, when looking at it its rlly not bad.
> 
> Any more questions or test let me know.


If you do not have 100 percent brightness, I would send it back as that is quite bad backlight bleed


----------



## Metros

Deleted


----------



## Cruise252

Brightness is at 77 default here, contrast 56.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Brightness is at 77 default here, contrast 56.


You got to send it back anyway for the firmware update, so you might get less backlight bleed on the new panel, or you will have the same one


----------



## Cruise252

Weird stuff in the witcher.. rlly wish i could apply this firmware myself (cant be any harder then flashing a bios right.. ? )


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> 
> 
> Weird stuff in the witcher.. rlly wish i could apply this firmware myself (cant be any harder then flashing a bios right.. ? )


You cannot even get the firmware because you cannot download, they are not releasing the firmware, not sure of any monitor companies that have done it, you cannot flash the firmware because no one apart from ACER has the firmware download


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You cannot even get the firmware because you cannot download, they are not releasing the firmware, not sure of any monitor companies that have done it, you cannot flash the firmware because no one apart from ACER has the firmware download


I know its not available for download, just saying it would probably be as easy as flashing a bios and that i probably could do it myself.
But i guess im gnna have to send it back tomorrow..


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how it is to watch movies in 21:9 compared to 16:9? Is it true you no longer have black bars?
> 
> For how long do you think this monitor will last? Be high end? 2 years? 5 years?




No borders here compared to old 16:9 monitor, so very nice for movies indeed.
Should defl last me a couple of years.. 34inch widescreen, i dont see that going any better soon.

If only i didnt have to return it tomorrow :/

Edit : Some more pictures below.





Best i could do with my phone camera


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how it is to watch movies in 21:9 compared to 16:9? Is it true you no longer have black bars?
> 
> For how long do you think this monitor will last? Be high end? 2 years? 5 years?


Depends on the aspect ratio of the movie.

1.85:1 will give you black bars. Common movie ratio nowadays is 2.39:1 which should cover the whole screen when playing Blu-Ray rips with MPC HC, VLC or KMPlayer. You might have to play with settings a little to get desired result. Of course this won't help with streaming services such as Netflix. Edit: here's a Chrome plugin for 21:9 support in Youtube/Netflix. https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ultrawide-video/lngfncacljheahfpahadgipefkbagpdl

Here's some examples of different aspect ratios: http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.php?s=8810c9b583d7a186e0c472390643e9cc&p=11121122&postcount=3


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> If people read my comment, you CANNOT UPDATE IT YOURSELF, if you remember the ASUS MG279Q case, they had to be sent back, also no stock has the update at the moment. Also it is being updated by a third party company, so it is no "new" any more, you got used monitors.
> Still not reading my comment, never mind


I'm not sure why you're quoting me because I've already stated I have absolutely zero desire to interact with you.

As for your comment, it doesn't apply to me whatsoever because I'll be buying it from a north American retailer where the firmware will be updated, like acer has stated.

Anyway. Like I said, can't wait!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> I'm not sure why you're quoting me because I've already stated I have absolutely zero desire to interact with you.


Why can't we all just get a long? Pretty soon we all gonna have the monitor we want and we can talk about our monitors. Only a few days left, then we can show off our monitors and join the Acer Predator X34 Club.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> 
> 
> No borders here compared to old 16:9 monitor, so very nice for movies indeed.
> Should defl last me a couple of years.. 34inch widescreen, i dont see that going any better soon.
> 
> If only i didnt have to return it tomorrow :/
> 
> Edit : Some more pictures below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best i could do with my phone camera


Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> I'm not sure why you're quoting me because I've already stated I have absolutely zero desire to interact with you.
> 
> As for your comment, it doesn't apply to me whatsoever because I'll be buying it from a north American retailer where the firmware will be updated, like acer has stated.
> 
> Anyway. Like I said, can't wait!


You mean like ACER said it would be fixed in the UK before it gets released, look what happened, it got delayed by 2 weeks so they can do the firmware update, you do not read the comments, if only you did, you might get more information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Why can't we all just get a long? Pretty soon we all gonna have the monitor we want and we can talk about our monitors. Only a few days left, then we can show off our monitors and join the Acer Predator X34 Club.


Not really a few days left, a few weeks now.


----------



## Metros

Deleted


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You mean like ACER said it would be fixed in the UK before it gets released, look what happened, it got delayed by 2 weeks so they can do the firmware update, you do not read the comments, if only you did, you might get more information.


Yeah I read on someone's comment here that they had contacted acer about this problem and they responded with the UK and American versions would ship with the new firmware which was clearly bull crap because the sudden 2 week delay. It's £1000 for a damn monitor this shouldn't even be happening


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> Yeah I read on someone's comment here that they had contacted acer about this problem and they responded with the UK and American versions would ship with the new firmware which was clearly bull crap because the sudden 2 week delay. It's £1000 for a damn monitor this shouldn't even be happening


I have one word, "ACER"


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I have one word, "ACER"[/quotes hear more and more that acer like to mess with people's money, it's a darn shame that asus arnt releasing there's sooner


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> I hear more and more that acer like to mess with people's money, it's a darn shame that asus arnt releasing there's sooner


People been saying it's the same monitor anyhow. Except perhaps it has a higher out of box refresh rate. And how is it that Acer is messing with people's money. Give me an example.


----------



## eucalyptus

Thanks @Cruise252 That movie look absolutely fantastic!

Omg, can't wait watching movies a dark autumn night and see the leaves fall outside my window, great


----------



## Clad120

I am tired of waitiiiiiiiiiing!

there is absolutely no information about this monitor in my country, it's not even listed on the major retailers's websites except amazon, but even there, there is no release date whatsoever, just a sad "no stock available at the moment"

It's hard


----------



## Zanchito

Even though it's not publicly available as of now, it's worth contacting Acer if you have the monitor at home:

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=28599424&postcount=321


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> People been saying it's the same monitor anyhow. Except perhaps it has a higher out of box refresh rate. And how is it that Acer is messing with people's money. Give me an example.


That people are having to pay delivery sending back a monitor that they payed top money for when it shouldn't be happening in the first place.


----------



## Cruise252

Monitor back in the box and just applied for a waranty claim so will be going back today if all goes right.
Rlly hated to box it back in, such a beautiful and big monitor, but for that money i rlly want a perfect one!


----------



## Symaza

Any news from Acer on whether using the overclock feature in any way affects the warranty?


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> Any news from Acer on whether using the overclock feature in any way affects the warranty?


Does not effect the waranty, think its been discussed a couple of pages back.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Thanks @Cruise252 That movie look absolutely fantastic!
> 
> Omg, can't wait watching movies a dark autumn night and see the leaves fall outside my window, great


I have a feeling the black won't be black but little white stuff bleeding in the edges will occur.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I have a feeling the black won't be black but little white stuff bleeding in the edges will occur.


Naah, watched a movie last night on the monitor and it was all good with no borders.. no visible bleed with the naked eye and only had it on camera.

On other news my x34 is now back at the post office and will be send to the shop i bought it from who will then send it back to acer.. going to be gone for 2-4 weeks i was just told over the phone.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Naah, watched a movie last night on the monitor and it was all good with no borders.. no visible bleed with the naked eye and only had it on camera.
> 
> On other news my x34 is now back at the post office and will be send to the shop i bought it from who will then send it back to acer.. going to be gone for 2-4 weeks i was just told over the phone.


Gutted but at least u had a taster session with it


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some more unboxing pics but wanted to get this setup asap (plastic still around...)
> 
> First off :
> 
> - 100Hz no problem, working like a charm.
> - Got a little coil whine with a white background but its doable ( i can live with it )
> - Looks like the blue is bad.. right? ( hoping for a do it yourself update fix, Anyone who can help me out with this? )
> - Bleed is in my book aswell, when looking at it its rlly not bad.
> 
> Any more questions or test let me know.


this is some VERY bad black light bleeding. There's no way I could feel good about a 1300 purchase that looks like that. Although, photos exasterbate the problem... You should take a video of the blb from all corners.


----------



## Metros

Sorry to post in the wrong topic but the ASUS PG279Q is being reviewed at the moment, it is coming out at the end of next month

Anyone who looks forward to a review need not wait long. Asus ROG Swift PG279Q have already taken the test lab, where vBulletin screen expert Thomas Ytterberg is in full swing with testing.

http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/21114-asus-rog-swift-pg279q-med-nvidia-g-sync-och-165-hz-prislistas


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Sorry to post in the wrong topic but the ASUS PG279Q is being reviewed at the moment, it is coming out at the end of next month
> 
> Anyone who looks forward to a review need not wait long. Asus ROG Swift PG279Q have already taken the test lab, where vBulletin screen expert Thomas Ytterberg is in full swing with testing.
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/21114-asus-rog-swift-pg279q-med-nvidia-g-sync-och-165-hz-prislistas


That's not even 21:9, what does it have to do with this?


----------



## timd78

Not much but he is probably considering between these monitors as i am, well in truth i am set on the ASUS but whatever.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Sorry to post in the wrong topic but the ASUS PG279Q is being reviewed at the moment, it is coming out at the end of next month
> 
> Anyone who looks forward to a review need not wait long. Asus ROG Swift PG279Q have already taken the test lab, where vBulletin screen expert Thomas Ytterberg is in full swing with testing.
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/21114-asus-rog-swift-pg279q-med-nvidia-g-sync-och-165-hz-prislistas


Metros, are you Swedish?

And btw, I would never consider that monitor today, 9 000 swedish krones (sek) compared to the Acer Predator X34 for 13 000 sek.

The new swift is just overpriced because Asus think everyone will hype the "165hz" thing.... I can bet my computer on that no one can feel the difference between 144 and 165hz!!

And, people can not compare 21:9 to 16:9. They have nothing in common, totally different things. I buy 21:9 just because I watch a lot of movies and hate the black bars, and I go for the X34 in fact of the 100hz because I play cs go, and g-sync for games like FC4.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Metros, are you Swedish?
> 
> And btw, I would never consider that monitor today, 9 000 swedish krones (sek) compared to the Acer Predator X34 for 13 000 sek.
> 
> The new swift is just overpriced because Asus think everyone will hype the "165hz" thing.... I can bet my computer on that no one can feel the difference between 144 and 165hz!!
> 
> And, people can not compare 21:9 to 16:9. They have nothing in common, totally different things. I buy 21:9 just because I watch a lot of movies and hate the black bars, and I go for the X34 in fact of the 100hz because I play cs go, and g-sync for games like FC4.


No, I am English, I am getting the RoG PG348Q but I am just saying for people who are considering the PG279Q and the ASUS PG348Q


----------



## Zajeb

Yes we understand that you will get Asus. You don't need to repeat it every 2 posts.


----------



## toncij

Interestingly, my Dell does 80Hz with zero issues. LG makes quality panels...


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, my Dell does 80Hz with zero issues. LG makes quality panels...


Daaauym, then it could be an option, or not. So basically I am paying around 350 USD more for better look, an addition 20Hz and G-sync. I would say #worth









*edit, very impressive though! I would stay to that if I was you.... Wouldn't lose the spent money and lose even more to buy a quite better one...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zajeb*
> 
> Yes we understand that you will get Asus. You don't need to repeat it every 2 posts.


Not many people read comments here, if you actually read the comment I am replying to why I commented on the ASUS PG279Q


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Sorry to post in the wrong topic but the ASUS PG279Q is being reviewed at the moment, it is coming out at the end of next month
> 
> Anyone who looks forward to a review need not wait long. Asus ROG Swift PG279Q have already taken the test lab, where vBulletin screen expert Thomas Ytterberg is in full swing with testing.
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/21114-asus-rog-swift-pg279q-med-nvidia-g-sync-och-165-hz-prislistas


Different size, aspect ratio and brand. Even the article is in German. Thank you great post.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> Different size, aspect ratio and brand. Even the article is in German. Thank you great post.


What is wrong with people on this topic, I listed it because I was thinking people are interested in tech and like reading news about new hardware (I guess not) also it was for people considering that monitor.

Also, how about you use something called "translate" it can be helpful in reading articles in another language, it might give you more information.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Daaauym, then it could be an option, or not. So basically I am paying around 350 USD more for better look, an addition 20Hz and G-sync. I would say #worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit, very impressive though! I would stay to that if I was you.... Wouldn't lose the spent money and lose even more to buy a quite better one...


Recent deals on the LG and Dell have been around $600, though, so it's actually more like a $600 premium...

Just one I saw posted today: http://slickdeals.net/f/8084332-34-lg-34um95c-p-ultrawide-3440x1440-ips-led-monitor-625-after-50-rebate-free-shipping?src=&page=2#comments

Very interesting his Dell can do 80 Hz, I have the UM95 and it can''t even do 61 Hz without frameskipping


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What is wrong with people on this topic, I listed it because I was thinking people are interested in tech and like reading news about new hardware (I guess not) also it was for people considering that monitor.
> 
> Also, how about you use something called "translate" it can be helpful in reading articles in another language, it might give you more information.


I'm still trying to decide between the PG279Q and the Acer (or maybe the PG34xx), thnx for linking the swedish article.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> Different size, aspect ratio and brand. Even the article is in German. Thank you great post.


I may agree with you on some point. I just wanted to say it's Swedish


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Recent deals on the LG and Dell have been around $600, though, so it's actually more like a $600 premium...
> 
> Just one I saw posted today: http://slickdeals.net/f/8084332-34-lg-34um95c-p-ultrawide-3440x1440-ips-led-monitor-625-after-50-rebate-free-shipping?src=&page=2#comments
> 
> Very interesting his Dell can do 80 Hz, I have the UM95 and it can''t even do 61 Hz without frameskipping


Well I was talking from my perspective in Sweden, with Swedish currency translated to usb









But if it is 600 usd diff. in the states I wouldn't even been looking at the X34 lol


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm still trying to decide between the PG279Q and the Acer (or maybe the PG34xx), thnx for linking the swedish article.


That is fine, just happy some people appreciate the effort in finding it and linking it


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Well I was talking from my perspective in Sweden, with Swedish currency translated to usb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if it is 600 usd diff. in the states I wouldn't even been looking at the X34 lol


Ahh, yeah I'm in the states.

I think if I sold my UM95 now, I'd be lucky to get $500 for it - probably more like $400-450.

So the X34 would still cost more than what I can get another 34" ultrawide for like the Dell even after selling my current one. Cannot justify that for Gsync and higher refresh rate.

Don't have much problem spending the money, but if I do something like that the upgrade needs to be substantial. So either waiting for OLED or a bigger + higher res ultrawide.


----------



## toncij

Here in Europe the price of this Dell is 750€ and X34 is listed for 1400€. So to get ~100Hz and G-Sync they want me to pay for 2x Dell. That is kinda... not going to happen.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

So whens the gsync model coming. Im waiting till black friday or cyber monday to buy one. Hope i can get afew $$ off.... Maybe?


----------



## skypine27

Man, that dude who posted the pics of The Witcher 3 game play... I REALLY hope you sent that back. That shows just how bad the banding is in games, even in screens with grey. Send that back ASAP (if you haven't already)...

As a shameless bragging point, I just spent some of the downtime waiting for this monitor on building my first custom loop:



yes i know the plastic is scratchy at the bottom


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Man, that dude who posted the pics of The Witcher 3 game play... I REALLY hope you sent that back. That shows just how bad the banding is in games, even in screens with grey. Send that back ASAP (if you haven't already)...
> 
> As a shameless bragging point, I just spent some of the downtime waiting for this monitor on building my first custom loop:
> 
> yes i know the plastic is scratchy at the bottom


Yup i did send it back, but lost it for 2-4 weeks thoh.. gnna miss that screen, with its flaws included


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What is wrong with people on this topic, I listed it because I was thinking people are interested in tech and like reading news about new hardware (I guess not) also it was for people considering that monitor.
> 
> Also, how about you use something called "translate" it can be helpful in reading articles in another language, it might give you more information.


I would have posted here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558309/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync/0_20

And ref the post in this thread. my


----------



## maukkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, my Dell does 80Hz with zero issues. LG makes quality panels...


That's amazing. My Dell doesn't overclock at all without skipping frames. Could you take another picture with a slower shutter speed? The picture should show several boxes lit up white without any of them skipped.

Here's mine at 70 Hz skipping frames.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> I would have posted here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558309/various-asus-debuts-rog-swift-pg279q-144hz-ips-and-g-sync/0_20
> 
> And ref the post in this thread. my


It was posted in that topic, I just wanted to help a few people here


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It was posted in that topic, I just wanted to help a few people here


Thank you for the help then.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Here in Europe the price of this Dell is 750€ and X34 is listed for 1400€. So to get ~100Hz and G-Sync they want me to pay for 2x Dell. That is kinda... not going to happen.


The Dell (on Amazon.it at least) goes for ~€785 and the X34 is listed for €1300. Where did you see that higher price for the X34?


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, my Dell does 80Hz with zero issues. LG makes quality panels...


Screenshots won't work.
If you see only 1 or 2 white squares in your photo, try again.

Clearly states at the top of the test, so you might want to try again..
My dell skips frames over 70Hz-75Hz wich is unfortunate


----------



## toncij

Mine skips at 81-82...85 iz od off range.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> That people are having to pay delivery sending back a monitor that they payed top money for when it shouldn't be happening in the first place.


Depends where you buy from; Amazon is free. They give you a shipping sticker.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Depends where you buy from; Amazon is free. They give you a shipping sticker.


I thought Amazon free return shipping was only for Amazon Prime members? AFAIK they deduct the shipping charges from the refund amount if you don't have Prime.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Depends where you buy from; Amazon is free. They give you a shipping sticker.


Same for the Belgium shop, send it back yesterday with a free shipping sticker because i think it would cost you a pretty penny indeed to send it back on your own expense.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I thought Amazon free return shipping was only for Amazon Prime members? AFAIK they deduct the shipping charges from the refund amount if you don't have Prime.


You're right.

If you don't have Amazon Prime get it today. Only $67 USD. I've had Amazon Prime for a long time because I always buy from them and also you get free TV streaming, ebooks, and music.

Also, don't forget that you can get a month Amazon Prime trial for free too.

Also, buying from Amazon is nice too with their credit card, 12 months no interest. You don't even need cash upfront to buy this X34 LOL.

But I'm going to use my real credit card with 5% cash back because this quarter is Amazon purchases. Actually, recalling, Prime members can choose to get 5% cash back (credit) instead of the 12 month 0 interest.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> If you don't have Amazon Prime get it today. Only $67 USD. I've had Amazon Prime for a long time because I always buy from them and also you get free TV streaming, ebooks, and music.


I used to have it. Problem is Amazon charges 8% sales tax for CA residents so I try to buy stuff from places that don't charge tax whenever possible. I also have NetFlix and barely have time to watch anything on that, let alone anything Amazon offers.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You're right.
> 
> If you don't have Amazon Prime get it today. Only $67 USD. I've had Amazon Prime for a long time because I always buy from them and also you get free TV streaming, ebooks, and music.
> 
> Also, don't forget that you can get a month Amazon Prime trial for free too.
> 
> Also, buying from Amazon is nice too with their credit card, 12 months no interest. You don't even need cash upfront to buy this X34 LOL.
> 
> But I'm going to use my real credit card with 5% cash back because this quarter is Amazon purchases. Actually, recalling, Prime members can choose to get 5% cash back (credit) instead of the 12 month 0 interest.


Amazon charges you for returns regardless of prime membership on anything over a pound at least in my experience.

Been a prime member for 2 years, returned many things and the fee is always deducted from my total return amount.

Just returned an XB270HU that had NEVER been opened, still SEALED and it was $27. Only a few hundred miles too, from OH-KY

Returned a 1lb package yesterday at no charge.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Amazon charges you for returns regardless of prime membership on anything over a pound at least in my experience.
> 
> Been a prime member for 2 years, returned many things and the fee is always deducted from my total return amount.
> 
> Just returned an XB270HU that had NEVER been opened, still SEALED and it was $27. Only a few hundred miles too, from OH-KY
> 
> Returned a 1lb package yesterday at no charge.


GTK, thanks.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Amazon charges you for returns regardless of prime membership on anything over a pound at least in my experience.
> 
> Been a prime member for 2 years, returned many things and the fee is always deducted from my total return amount.


You are correct. It's only when your item is defective that you get the return free. For example, I once bought an item and found it didn't work for my PC (incompatible) and they did charge me. So if you buy something by mistake you do end up paying the shipping cost.

It wouldn't be a good idea for the company to pay the customer's shipping cost when customers have made the mistake of ordering the wrong item.

But you are from the UK and I'm from the US. Maybe they run Amazon differently in both regions.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> But you are form the UK and I'm for the US. Maybe they run Amazon differently in both regions.


They do. They arrange a courier collection for free here in the UK, although if you paid for shipping in the first place that is not refunded.


----------



## ozzy1925

Amazon doesnt charge for international shipping.First you pay for the return shipment and send copy of the receipt to amazon and they pay you


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> That people are having to pay delivery sending back a monitor that they payed top money for when it shouldn't be happening in the first place.


If you bought it at alternate.de, you can get a free return sticker on their site. Why should you have to pay to return a broken product?


----------



## Shadowarez

Becuase they shoulda known it would defective in first place 1 place in all world had it and the other launch didnt go so well and this one is bigger more complex cmon cant begin to think youll get a working product.


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Becuase they shoulda known it would defective in first place 1 place in all world had it and the other launch didnt go so well and this one is bigger more complex cmon cant begin to think youll get a working product.


What?


----------



## txfeinbergs

Created an account to post this as I have been watching this thread for a couple of months now. I was definitely going to get one of these things, but the cost difference between this and Dell just hit an extreme at Newegg. You can get the Dell for the next 24 hours for $649 in the US. I just could not justify paying DOUBLE for the X34. You have to use Promo Code: EMCAXNT23 for $100 off and then there is a $50 rebate. I actually got it down to $620 with points back on my credit card. I may eventually get an X34, but not for a couple of years now.


----------



## eucalyptus

I have the possibility to get a brand new Acer xb270hu for 570 usd, is it more worth than the x34? I know it's completely different things, but that is half the price of the X34...


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I have the possibility to get a brand new Acer xb270hu for 570 usd, is it more worth than the x34? I know it's completely different things, but that is half the price of the X34...


34inch screen vs a 27inch screen.. i have a 27 dell and would not buy another 27 no matter how good it is + once you have seen and got a little taste of the x34 you will not be able to go back


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> 34inch screen vs a 27inch screen.. i have a 27 dell and would not buy another 27 no matter how good it is + once you have seen and got a little taste of the x34 you will not be able to go back


Yeah that's thing, I absolutely want the X34, it covers everything and I wouldn't have to think about a monitor the next 5 years.

But the XB270Hu was so damn cheap, a great deal and I could really need to save that money though









I am sorry, just having second thoughts man


----------



## txfeinbergs

See my post above yours if you want a 34 inch for half the price of the X34. Seriously, if you were debating getting the 27 inch for $570, I am pretty sure you are going to bite at the Dell 34 inch for $650. Dell quality is much better than Acer from personal experience (I currently have the XB280HK with a stuck red pixel and annoying flicker and also have a Dell 30 inch 16:10 IPS monitor that has been going strong for 5 years now).


----------



## txfeinbergs

Yeah, I guess it would have helped if I had mentioned the store was Newegg. Sorry for being a bonehead.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> Yeah, I guess it would have helped if I had mentioned the store was Newegg. Sorry for being a bonehead.


But they don't ship to Sweden







Thx anyway mate


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> Created an account to post this as I have been watching this thread for a couple of months now. I was definitely going to get one of these things, but the cost difference between this and Dell just hit an extreme at Newegg. You can get the Dell for the next 24 hours for $649 in the US. I just could not justify paying DOUBLE for the X34. You have to use Promo Code: EMCAXNT23 for $100 off and then there is a $50 rebate. I actually got it down to $620 with points back on my credit card. I may eventually get an X34, but not for a couple of years now.


No Gsync and a 60MHz refresh rate thats why its so cheap. No thx Ill wait for the X34.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> Created an account to post this as I have been watching this thread for a couple of months now. I was definitely going to get one of these things, but the cost difference between this and Dell just hit an extreme at Newegg. You can get the Dell for the next 24 hours for $649 in the US. I just could not justify paying DOUBLE for the X34. You have to use Promo Code: EMCAXNT23 for $100 off and then there is a $50 rebate. I actually got it down to $620 with points back on my credit card. I may eventually get an X34, but not for a couple of years now.


Just like the person above said; that is not a gaming monitor. But if the monitor suite you, good for you! I get emails when there are bargains on electronics everyday but I'm a gamer so that monitor will not suit me.

In two years time you will not want an X34; for sure they'll have some monitor technology that is way superior to the X34.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> No Gsync and a 60MHz refresh rate thats why its so cheap. No thx Ill wait for the X34.


if it has a refresh rate of 60 MEGA HZ, then I want one.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I have the possibility to get a brand new Acer xb270hu for 570 usd, is it more worth than the x34? I know it's completely different things, but that is half the price of the X34...


Why are we talking about that monitor, it is off topic and not related to this topic


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I have the possibility to get a brand new Acer xb270hu for 570 usd, is it more worth than the x34? I know it's completely different things, but that is half the price of the X34...


Good. Then you can buy three of them but the bezels on them are thick.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Why are we talking about that monitor, it is off topic and not related to this topic


Why are you so mad? I was just questioning the options, if another monitor could be more worth than the X34 huge pricetag.

Just go hide under the stone you came from, you don't bring anything good to this topic either so just be quiet!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Why are you so mad? I was just questioning the options, if another monitor could be more worth than the X34 huge pricetag.
> 
> Just go hide under the stone you came from, you don't bring anything good to this topic either so just be quiet!


Hold on, it is not related to the topic "just like you say and other people" so why are you posting it here

Quote here

Quote:
Originally Posted by Wanou View Post

Different size, aspect ratio and brand. Even the article is in German. Thank you great post.

Then you said

I may agree with you on some point. I just wanted to say it's Swedish biggrin.gifwink.gif


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> In two years time you will not want an X34; for sure they'll have some monitor technology that is way superior to the X34.


In two years time you most likely won't want (in terms of desiring with great lust like someone would the X34) ANY tech that's available today, unless it's being given away at stupid low prices.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> In two years time you most likely won't really want ANY tech that's available today, unless it's being given away at stupid low prices.


Well in two years time we will only start getting high end Pascal, so it will take longer for new decent monitors to come out.


----------



## txfeinbergs

The Dell still might overclock a bit, but I simply could not justify an extra $600 for Gsync and "Acer Quality". The Dell has a no stuck or dead pixel guarantee for 3 years. I am a gamer, but I have no need for over 60 Hz as I don't play action twitch games. Witcher 3 is going to look awesome on the Dell and I have enough horsepower to run it at 60 Hz, so the Gsync would not buy me anything anyway in terms of screen tearing. That said, I fully appreciate those of you waiting on the X34. I had been waiting 6 months as well and would still be planning on buying one if it wasn't for the ridiculous price disparity for almost the same panel (actually, it is the same panel I believe). Money is not as critical a factor for everyone, but it is for me.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> The Dell still might overclock a bit, but I simply could not justify an extra $600...


Good for you, but why do you feel compelled to tell us about your purchase decisions? I would find it odd if I went to other monitor forums and told each of them why I'm not buying that particular monitor since I am in the market for a gaming monitor and have viewed and rejected many of them.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> The Dell still might overclock a bit, but I simply could not justify an extra $600 for Gsync and "Acer Quality". The Dell has a no stuck or dead pixel guarantee for 3 years. I am a gamer, but I have no need for over 60 Hz as I don't play action twitch games.


It's not about 'action twitch gaming'... I see people mention this a lot, and it's really a silly thing to say. Higher Hz is just better, in every sense, enhancing your gaming experience across the board, and G-Sync will only add to that when your FPS dip. It's like saying you don't need a Porsche because you're not a race car driver. Missing. The. Point.

The Dell is a fine monitor, and congrats if you're happy with it, but it cannot be compared to the X34.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> Kanivakil, because it is a unique opportunity to save $150 off the cost of a similar product, that is why.


They are not similar products as others have already explained to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> Why do you feel the need to jump down everyone's throat that tries make you aware of other opportunities out there?


Didn't I explain to you already? I'll repost since you evidently did not read it:

_*"I would find it odd if I went to other monitor forums and told each of them why I'm not buying that particular monitor* since I am in the market for a gaming monitor and have viewed and rejected many of them."_


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> Atomicus, It can absolutely. be. compared. I just did it. I have a XB280HK with Gsync, It is a 60Hz monitor. In fact, it is a "Gaming Monitor", so I guess 60Hz is fine. In fact, 60Hz is pretty much what everyone used up until recently with the Asus ROG unless you want to go back to CRT days. I owned plenty of those as well. Is 80Hz or 100Hz better. Sure. Is it $600 better for 40Hz. Not. For. Me. <--- Overuse of periods for emphasis since it apparently a thing with you.


If I get you right, you already have the Dell? Then I wouldn't upgrade at all, not a chance.

You shouldn't listen to what some people here say, they are just dumb and stupid, you know who they are.

I'm with you on the 60Hz point! I got single 980 ti, which barely can keep 50-60fps in the newest games on maximum setting on 3440x1440p. It never goes higher than 60fps, only with older games, older games I mean likfe bf4 and that kind of stuff.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> After you put down your $1300 for your holy grail, another monitor will come out a 6 to 12 months later that will make your new tech obsolete.


Your thinking is ridiculous. There is no such thing as an "obsolete" product if it meets one's need". Someone can be using a 10 year old technology, but if it meets their needs, it is not "OBSOLETE."

You buy for what your needs are just as you have done for yourself. You don't want G-Sync or a fast refresh rate, good and fine for you, but really no one needs your preaching because YOUR NEEDS are not OUR NEEDS. Get the drift?


----------



## txfeinbergs

Thanks Eucalyptus. Yes, I have been lurking here long enough to know who the insecure people are. There has been constant infighting here lately, and it seems to be associated with the same few wanna-be forum moderators. I will attribute it to immaturity. I am also not going to engage them further as it is a waste of my time.


----------



## txfeinbergs

Eucalyptus, I am using two GTX TItan X's in SLI, but you can't even hit 60Hz with those for the Witcher 3 at 4K. The best I can get is around 50Hz, so don't feel bad on your refresh rate. The people claiming they want 100Hz and who actually have the horsepower to hit that are less than 1% of the market and would need triple SLI for the more demanding games.


----------



## axiumone

Absolutely no one here wants another argument of 60hz vs higher refresh rates. If you are happy with your purchase. That's all that matters. I'm sure there's an official dell monitor post somewhere on this forum. Please respect the people who are looking forward to THIS display and move along.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> Eucalyptus, I am using two GTX TItan X's in SLI, but you can't even hit 60Hz with those for the Witcher 3 at 4K...The people claiming they want 100Hz and who actually have the horsepower to hit that are less than 1% of the market and would need triple SLI for the more demanding games.


The X34 is not 4K resolution. It's ridiculous how many times I hear people say it is (in this case, you've implied)


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well in two years time we will only start getting high end Pascal, so it will take longer for new decent monitors to come out.


High-end Pascal cards come mid next year (same time as every year).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> Boy, as soon as anyone tries to bring up other options on this thread or make someone aware of a sale, the fanatics come out and defend their holy monitor as if it were the end all be all. I got news for you. After you put down your $1300 for your holy grail, another monitor will come out 6 to 12 months later that will make your new tech obsolete. What if the Asus comes out and does 109 Hz, or somehow introduces some new compression technology that allows you to hit 140Hz i.e. then it will be fair to say the X34 has a crap refresh and isn't good for gaming. Geesh!


Yes, that is a bit of a problem. Acer has repackaged and picked good panels to sell them at double the price others ask for the monitor. Panel is not native 100Hz like we have native XB270HU and MG278Q... but just a good overclocked 60Hz panel with a G-Sync module lacking ULMB so one of the best features of G-Sync and fast refresh screens is not there (motion-blur reduction). G-Sync itself prevents tearing and slightly enhances experience when you have bad framerate.

Of course there are good points in favor of X34, just for some people double the price for 50% of G-Sync functionality and 100Hz is maybe not enough. For me not. I play games at 120Hz with ULMB or 144Hz with G-Sync. Unfortunately I prefer ULMB since it is more visible to me. I like the idea of 100Hz, just I'm not satisfied with missing ULMB and with the fact is is not a real fast panel; not sure what happens in 5 years. Also, 1400 eur is quite a lot for such a monitor. I'd rather wait for better panels and all functionality.

That, of course, does not mean people should not buy it. It is a great monitor and 100Hz is 100Hz, much nice motion than 60.


----------



## txfeinbergs

Toncij, thanks for a reasonable, mature, and well thought out response.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Absolutely no one here wants another argument of 60hz vs higher refresh rates. If you are happy with your purchase. That's all that matters. I'm sure there's an official dell monitor post somewhere on this forum. Please respect the people who are looking forward to THIS display and move along.


You wrapped it up very well. Good job. Ta-ta, move along.


----------



## Vladislavs

I was watching this monitor for quite a while, its sounds really impressive! Imgine just a year ago we been dreaming about that kind of a monitor...

I mean look its 3440:1440, 34 inch, G-Sync v2, IPS, and 100 hz!

Ive got a little question though, ive got a 3 years old laptop with 680m Nvidia card, my laptop has display port 1.2 so my question is, will my video card be able to support over 60 hz for this monitor??
I checked 680m stats and it can support 4k up to 60 hz! so will it support 3440:1440 all the way up to 100 hz then?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> I checked 680m stats and it can support 4k up to 60 hz! so will it support 3440:1440 all the way up to 100 hz then?


I don't think they're speaking about gaming but just rather basic functionality, browse the web, check your email...


----------



## Vladislavs

that that i need, to be able to use it everyday at 100 hz at basic tasks







but will it support it in windows mode?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> High-end Pascal cards come mid next year (same time as every year).
> Yes, that is a bit of a problem. Acer has repackaged and picked good panels to sell them at double the price others ask for the monitor. Panel is not native 100Hz like we have native XB270HU and MG278Q... but just a good overclocked 60Hz panel with a G-Sync module lacking ULMB so one of the best features of G-Sync and fast refresh screens is not there (motion-blur reduction). G-Sync itself prevents tearing and slightly enhances experience when you have bad framerate.
> 
> Of course there are good points in favor of X34, just for some people double the price for 50% of G-Sync functionality and 100Hz is maybe not enough. For me not. I play games at 120Hz with ULMB or 144Hz with G-Sync. Unfortunately I prefer ULMB since it is more visible to me. I like the idea of 100Hz, just I'm not satisfied with missing ULMB and with the fact is is not a real fast panel; not sure what happens in 5 years. Also, 1400 eur is quite a lot for such a monitor. I'd rather wait for better panels and all functionality.
> 
> That, of course, does not mean people should not buy it. It is a great monitor and 100Hz is 100Hz, much nice motion than 60.


One is the 16nm fab is new...and untested...and you can't go large and power hungry on first generation chips. Don't believe how unreliable a new fab is? Look at how long it took Nvidia to pick between Samsung and TSMC and finally siding with TSMC due to their longer working history and reliability.

Second point is...they will kill their own sales by offering their best card right at the release of the new generation. They will not be able to give any reason at all to their enthusiast market to upgrade their card within 3 years of launch. Whereas when you look at Kepler, people bought the 680, then the Titan came out, then the 780, and most people who bought the 680 eventually upgraded to those cards. And then when Maxwell launched, they started with just the 750 and 750ti. Then released the 980 that some bought, and finally after a while, the Titan X and 980ti which gave people (enthusiast market, again) a reason to upgrade.

Nvidia likes incremental upgrades. They don't want you to buy a card now, and launch another card in a year that completely destroys the card you bought. They put out one card, then 12 months later they bring out another card that is generally just 10-20% faster, so it's better than what they offered before, but not enough to piss off anyone who bought their last gen cards. And then another 6-12 months later they put out an even better card, with 50%+ better performance than their older cards, and people start upgrading again.

If on day one of the Pascal launch, if they come out with their absolute best card, they are going to have nothing interesting to bring to market for 2 to 3 years until Volta comes out. And that would be silly. Even if it were possible with the new 16nm fab. In terms of business, you need to offer a product that is a bit better than your competition, without being too much better/too costly for you. So they just need to put out a slight performance increase, but sell the card on much lower power consumption, wait for AMD to release something else, and then launch a bigger die version themselves, and back/forth they go. Just a quick reference:

FERMI

GTX 580 = 520mm2

KEPLER

GTX 680 = 294mm2
GTX Titan = 551mm2

MAXWELL

GTX 750ti = 148mm2
GTX 980 = 398mm2
GTX Titan X = 601mm2

Do you see the pattern? Small, Medium, Big, restart. Don't think about it based on die size. Because it's really just about transistor count. Pascal at 16nm, even a 294mm2 sized die like the GTX 680, along with HBM2, would result in performance close to the Titan X...and perhaps even higher due to lower heat/power consumption allowing higher clocks.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Zajeb

Pascal Titan is already on testing for cooler. It has 32GB of HBM2 memory. Memory will be made by both Samsung and SK hynix.

http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/86603-nvidia-will-source-hbm2-samsung-sk-hynix/

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-gp100-pascal-gpu-spotted-shipping-manifest/


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zajeb*
> 
> Pascal Titan is already on testing for cooler. It has 32GB of HBM2 memory. Memory will be made by both Samsung and SK hynix.
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/86603-nvidia-will-source-hbm2-samsung-sk-hynix/
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-gp100-pascal-gpu-spotted-shipping-manifest/


If you read the article you will notice that it was a guess, no information was confirmed in shipping


----------



## Zajeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> If you read the article you will notice that it was a guess, no information was confirmed in shipping


And your post above is for some reason fact ?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zajeb*
> 
> And your post above is for some reason fact ?


Yes, I would say that its a fact that everyone at this point is just guessing about what's in store for pascal. I'm just guessing though.


----------



## Kanivakil

I guess the high end Pascal will be released in Q1 2017.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Do you see the pattern? Small, Medium, Big, restart. Don't think about it based on die size. Because it's really just about transistor count. Pascal at 16nm, even a 294mm2 sized die like the GTX 680, along with HBM2, would result in performance close to the Titan X...and perhaps even higher due to lower heat/power consumption allowing higher clocks.
> Hope that helps.


You fail to see one thing: there is ZERO room for improvement of the 28nm process. TitanX is as far as it goes and no, there can't be and won't be a faster card on that process. Next year we will get the next faster card and the only technology that can achieve that is already taped out, printed, produced as prototype (confirmed by my own source) Pascal card.

HBM2 may or may not be in the first batch, but from what I hear, there will be HBM2 in their very initial release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I guess the high end Pascal will be released in Q1 2017.


And what will be released in 2016?


----------



## Nicholars

I think it is more likely there will be the smaller, medium then large cards, that is what has happened almost every year I can remember in the 15+ years I have built PC's. I also doubt the high end card will be more than 50% faster than a titan X. Might be an exception because of the pro cards and if AMD release something quickly, other than that I don't see why it will be any different to before, seems like wishful thinking vs objective thinking going on here lol.

"it will come out first it WILLLLL not interested in logic"

"no, that has not happened in the past so why would it happen this year"


----------



## lordmocha

This monitor is still a good/useful purchase at this point in time.

The 100hz will be awesome for older games, and the Gsync should make newer games more playable.


----------



## Qcbuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordmocha*
> 
> This monitor is still a good/useful purchase at this point in time.
> 
> The 100hz will be awesome for older games, and the Gsync should make newer games more playable.


exactly! can't wait to play battlefield bad compagny 2 on that


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> exactly! can't wait to play battlefield bad compagny 2 on that


Great game in its day but does anyone still play? I know BF3 still has a thriving community.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> You fail to see one thing: there is ZERO room for improvement of the 28nm process. TitanX is as far as it goes and no, there can't be and won't be a faster card on that process. Next year we will get the next faster card and the only technology that can achieve that is already taped out, printed, produced as prototype (confirmed by my own source) Pascal card.
> 
> HBM2 may or may not be in the first batch, but from what I hear, there will be HBM2 in their very initial release.
> And what will be released in 2016?


They will release low end Pascal or mid end Pascal in Q2 2016, then high end Pascal in Q1 2017


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> They will release low end Pascal or mid end Pascal in Q2 2016, then high end Pascal in Q1 2017


No, there must and will be a successor to GTX 980 before 2017 and then after that a one to 980Ti/TitanX.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> No, there must and will be a successor to GTX 980 before 2017 and then after that a one to 980Ti/TitanX.


Well the successor to the GTX 980 would be the mid end GTX 1080, which will be a bit worse than the GTX 980ti when both at stock speeds, will be about the same when overclocked, if Pascal overclocks high, then the Titan will be out Q1 2017


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well the successor to the GTX 980 would be the mid end GTX 1080, which will be a bit worse than the GTX 980ti when both at stock speeds, will be about the same when overclocked, if Pascal overclocks high, then the Titan will be out Q1 2017


No, that will not happen. Whatever comes next will be faster than 980Ti.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> No, that will not happen. Whatever comes next will be faster than 980Ti.


Probably by about 5% and then only thing worth upgrading 980ti will be the 1080ti unless you are bothered about tdp.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Probably by about 5% and then only thing worth upgrading 980ti will be the 1080ti unless you are bothered about tdp.


I am confident at least 20%.

But more on topic, I hope we will see Display Port 1.3 and thus new monitors.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I am confident at least 20%.
> 
> But more on topic, I hope we will see Display Port 1.3 and thus new monitors.


How can you say you are confident? There are no specs or anything lol... It will be about 5-15% and low TDP I can 99% guarantee that!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I am confident at least 20%.
> 
> But more on topic, I hope we will see Display Port 1.3 and thus new monitors.


Well even if we do get DP 1;3, we still cannot run the new monitors on that GPU, we would have to wait for the high end Pascal in Q2 2016

It will mean they have DP 1.3 on GPUs though


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How can you say you are confident? There are no specs or anything lol... It will be about 5-15% and low TDP I can 99% guarantee that!


Now we're already up from initial 5%.







Trust me, I know things.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well even if we do get DP 1;3, we still cannot run the new monitors on that GPU, we would have to wait for the high end Pascal in Q2 2016
> 
> It will mean they have DP 1.3 on GPUs though


DP 1.3 is backwards compatible with earlier standards. You will be able to run DP 1.1 and DP 1.2 monitors on it.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Now we're already up from initial 5%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, I know things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DP 1.3 is backwards compatible with earlier standards. You will be able to run DP 1.1 and DP 1.2 monitors on it.


That is not what I mean, I was talking about even if they did release a 4K 21.9 100hz monitor in Q1 2016, no one could use it, so they would not release it then, what normally happens is big companies wait till many people can actually run the monitor before they release it.

If you look at 4K, it takes a Titan X or GTX 980ti to run it at Ultra settings with playable FPS, so they release a monitor because people can run it


----------



## toncij

Well, gaming specific high-refresh-rate models might wait a bit, but we will see them since even now there is hardware that can run 4K @ 144Hz. We don't need to wait, we will have 8K monitors soon enough too. Not many people can run [email protected], [email protected] or before [email protected] We got 4K mid 2014, long before GTX 980 cards too.

Anyway, we're way off-topic. X34 is the focus since Friday.


----------



## Fraguh

Just to chime in a little on the off topic discussion. I appreciate mentions of other monitors that are similar to the x34. This monitor is feature packed, but it is also definitely overpriced, and right now has some uncertainties. I want the x34 because it can hybrid as a large screen productivity monitor and a very immersive gaming monitor,but there may be other combinations or monitors that could also serve this purpose at a similar price range. I haven't taken the time to research other options since hopping on the x34 waiting train, so it's nice to know what other monitors like minded people are considering. Especially when we haven't had much news in a while.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraguh*
> 
> Just to chime in a little on the off topic discussion. I appreciate mentions of other monitors that are similar to the x34. This monitor is feature packed, but it is also definitely overpriced, and right now has some uncertainties. I want the x34 because it can hybrid as a large screen productivity monitor and a very immersive gaming monitor,but there may be other combinations or monitors that could also serve this purpose at a similar price range. I haven't taken the time to research other options since hopping on the x34 waiting train, so it's nice to know what other monitors like minded people are considering. Especially when we haven't had much news in a while.


ASUS PG348Q


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Now we're already up from initial 5%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, I know things.


What things do you know?


----------



## txfeinbergs

Yes, I tried to do that for you Fraguh, and I was immediately attacked by the resident forums trolls on here. It would have literally just been a couple of posts and that would have been it, but since I was attacked I defended myself and it turned into a multiple page event. The trolls don't seem to understand that if they just ignored posts they didn't care for, they would end a lot sooner than if they start attacking people - but you can't fix stupid.

Meanwhile, we have now had several pages of off topic posts which is one of the things I was attacked for. Go figure.


----------



## toncij

Has anyone ordered the monitor from this new batch where the banding issue should have been fixed? Acer announced that monitors sold after the availability day should have a fixed firmware.


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Has anyone ordered the monitor from this new batch where the banding issue should have been fixed? Acer announced that monitors sold after the availability day should have a fixed firmware.


I doubt shops have them in stock yet.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Lol what a surprise.. I stay away for a few days because of 2 toxic people in here, and I come back to find that, of course they have found new people to argue with over anything they can.

Ugh. Anyway.. has anyone heard any new info on release dates in North America by any chance ?

Oh.. just an edit:

One of my favorite you tubers has recently reviewed the panel that the x34 uses.. check it out if you're interested.

https://youtu.be/fuecZoV1wZE

He mentions several times how he thinks gsync/freesync will really take this monitor up a few notches.


----------



## Qcbuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Great game in its day but does anyone still play? I know BF3 still has a thriving community.


Yep many servers still full all the time, perso i tryed all others battlefields but im always coming back to bfbc2


----------



## skypine27

Still looking at approx Oct 10th for euro customers (confirmed that first link WILL ship to the usa, its approx 70 euro):

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-089-AC&groupid=17&catid=948

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B00X45CMO0/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new

(not sure if 2nd link will ship to the USA)


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Still looking at approx Oct 10th for euro customers (confirmed that first link WILL ship to the usa, its approx 70 euro):
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-089-AC&groupid=17&catid=948
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B00X45CMO0/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> 
> (not sure if 2nd link will ship to the USA)


The only problem for me buying it in the UK is I'm from Canada.. and our dollar is in the toilet. So if I was to buy it from there the conversion comes out to over 2000 canadian.. but if I wait until it comes to newegg and amazon in North America it will be around 1550. Which is coincidentally the same price I paid for each of my evga titanX Hybrids lol..

But yeah hopefully it will go on sale around the same time here because that 500 dollars is quite a bit.


----------



## lordmocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Still looking at approx Oct 10th for euro customers (confirmed that first link WILL ship to the usa, its approx 70 euro):
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-089-AC&groupid=17&catid=948
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B00X45CMO0/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> 
> (not sure if 2nd link will ship to the USA)


Do you still have to pay VAT if you are not a UK customer?

For whoever cares: the postage to AUS is via DHL and is £110.37, brining the total to $2385:



And as it's over $1000AUD we will have to pay 10% General Sales Tax. So it seems like it might be best to wait till an Australian reseller gets it.

Note the XR341CK is $1499AUD at mwave.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Lol what a surprise.. I stay away for a few days because of 2 toxic people in here, and I come back to find that, of course they have found new people to argue with over anything they can.
> 
> Ugh. Anyway.. has anyone heard any new info on release dates in North America by any chance ?
> 
> Oh.. just an edit:
> 
> One of my favorite you tubers has recently reviewed the panel that the x34 uses.. check it out if you're interested.
> 
> https://youtu.be/fuecZoV1wZE
> 
> He mentions several times how he thinks gsync/freesync will really take this monitor up a few notches.


I asked this same question on the Acer Facebook page twice. Both times an Acer rep responded with a release date of mid-October.


----------



## txfeinbergs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Lol what a surprise.. I stay away for a few days because of 2 toxic people in here, and I come back to find that, of course they have found new people to argue with over anything they can.
> 
> Ugh. Anyway.. has anyone heard any new info on release dates in North America by any chance ?
> 
> Oh.. just an edit:
> 
> One of my favorite you tubers has recently reviewed the panel that the x34 uses.. check it out if you're interested.
> 
> https://youtu.be/fuecZoV1wZE
> 
> He mentions several times how he thinks gsync/freesync will really take this monitor up a few notches.


Ouch! That was a bit of a brutal review. The stand was particularly disappointing, but don't anticipate I will have that issue on the Dell as it is built with top notch quality. I guess I will find out on Wednesday when it arrives.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> Ouch! That was a bit of a brutal review. The stand was particularly disappointing, but don't anticipate I will have that issue on the Dell as it is built with top notch quality. I guess I will find out on Wednesday when it arrives.


Yeah thankfully the x34 has its own custom stand that is pretty awesome. Otherwise I think it's going to be a great monitor at 100hz with gsync.


----------



## txfeinbergs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Yeah thankfully the x34 has its own custom stand that is pretty awesome. Otherwise I think it's going to be a great monitor at 100hz with gsync.


It seemed like the stand on the X34 has changed a few times. When they originally showed it at a trade show it was a cool looking twisted metal sculpture thing. Too bad they couldn't keep that. The current stand will likely suffice though. I would rather have functionality over aesthetics anyway.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> It seemed like the stand on the X34 has changed a few times. When they originally showed it at a trade show it was a cool looking twisted metal sculpture thing. Too bad they couldn't keep that. The current stand will likely suffice though. I would rather have functionality over aesthetics anyway.


From the Youtube post above #3093? That's an LG monitor, not X34.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> It seemed like the stand on the X34 has changed a few times. When they originally showed it at a trade show it was a cool looking twisted metal sculpture thing. Too bad they couldn't keep that. The current stand will likely suffice though. I would rather have functionality over aesthetics anyway.


I think it was asus that had the curved 34" with the metal sculpture stand, not the ROG 34" but the non ROG 34" curved screen.



Is that the one?


----------



## txfeinbergs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I think it was asus that had the curved 34" with the metal sculpture stand, not the ROG 34" but the non ROG 34" curved screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one?


That is the one yes. Ok, that makes sense. My mistake. Despite that being really cool looking, I don't see how that stand would allow for height adjustment.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *txfeinbergs*
> 
> That is the one yes. Ok, that makes sense. My mistake. Despite that being really cool looking, I don't see how that stand would allow for height adjustment.


It's liquid metal, you just heat it up and then adjust the height. Obvious, duh!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> I think it was asus that had the curved 34" with the metal sculpture stand, not the ROG 34" but the non ROG 34" curved screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one?


Be careful... that's a Cylon Basestar underneath that monitor!!


----------



## drfish

Nice! Lol. Would go well with the lighting on the X34 that runs back and forth...


----------



## Lu(ky

Hey guys I have not been following this thread for a while just wondering what is the CONFIRMED release date in the US? Thanks


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> Hey guys I have not been following this thread for a while just wondering what is the CONFIRMED release date in the US? Thanks


None. If you simply google X34 you can find the official X34 advertisement from Acer, but no official release date has been confirmed which is a pity since the Free-sync version had a confirmed release date from Acer US webpage.


----------



## Thetbrett

Australian shop are listing this eta 3rd November for...wait for it..1899. Nope. I aint paying that much. I guess I will have to wait, and I can't imagine the Asus being much less.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Australian shop are listing this eta 3rd November for...wait for it..1899. Nope. I aint paying that much. I guess I will have to wait, and I can't imagine the Asus being much less.


You can always do 3 cheap 1080p monitors LOL. All for a total of less than $500 USD. I could buy three gaming monitors but I just don't have the room on my desk for them. I'm pretty sure 3 of those gaming monitors, IPS, 144Hz would be much better than this single X34.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You can always do 3 cheap 1080p monitors LOL. All for a total of less than $500 USD. I could buy three gaming monitors but I just don't have the room on my desk for them. I'm pretty sure 3 of those gaming monitors, IPS, 144Hz would be much better than this single X34.


bezels.....nough said


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You can always do 3 cheap 1080p monitors LOL. All for a total of less than $500 USD. I could buy three gaming monitors but I just don't have the room on my desk for them. I'm pretty sure 3 of those gaming monitors, IPS, 144Hz would be much better than this single X34.


The longer and longer aver take to release the more I'm tempted by a surround set up


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> The longer and longer aver take to release the more I'm tempted by a surround set up


This is just my opinion, but I'd prefer using a single monitor over a Surround setup ever again.

Sure, I miss 3240x1920 @ 120 Hz at times, but I don't miss the bezels, color shift (used TN panels), the occasional driver hiccups (Nvidia ruined the Lightboost trick for me with a new change to the drivers), and my lack of desk space. Some of these may not be an issue for you, but some were for me.

I have considered going Surround with the Swift, but I'm just going to enjoy single card+single monitor solutions from now on.


----------



## Clad120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> This is just my opinion, but I'd prefer using a single monitor over a Surround setup ever again.
> 
> Sure, I miss 3240x1920 @ 120 Hz at times, but I don't miss the bezels, color shift (used TN panels), the occasional driver hiccups (Nvidia ruined the Lightboost trick for me with a new change to the drivers), and my lack of desk space. Some of these may not be an issue for you, but some were for me.
> 
> I have considered going Surround with the Swift, but I'm just going to enjoy single card+single monitor solutions from now on.


I agree, it's too much of a hassle.

In the end it's a lot of issues with some games, plus the horrible fisheye effect that really bothered me, and of course, the bezels in the way.

It's fun at the beginning but at some point, it's just a pain.


----------



## timd78

The thing that killed it for me were the SLI and surround problems that crop out. Dont even talk about crossfire driver support. One of the reasons i will only go single card now. Keeps it nice and simple. The one thing i do like is having a side monitor for email / mumble or web lookups and its harder to do that when gaming with an ultrawide.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> This is just my opinion, but I'd prefer using a single monitor over a Surround setup ever again.
> 
> Sure, I miss 3240x1920 @ 120 Hz at times, but I don't miss the bezels, color shift (used TN panels), the occasional driver hiccups (Nvidia ruined the Lightboost trick for me with a new change to the drivers), and my lack of desk space. Some of these may not be an issue for you, but some were for me.
> 
> I have considered going Surround with the Swift, but I'm just going to enjoy single card+single monitor solutions from now on.


I've never had a surround set up before that's why I was so tempted to. Only problem is I have a bad habit of always wanting the best and the only way for that is to go 4k surround and that's really not possible at the moment so hence why I opted to go for the aced x34 and wait until 4k surround with zero bezel is possible,
Unless they ever release a super ultra wide monitor LOL


----------



## timd78

The edge of three 16:9 monitors in triple screen is too far out of view to be useful IMO. What i found with mine is if i lost half of the left and right screen that would pretty much give me an identical effect.

I suppose that means 5120x1440p 32:9 ultra-wide









As far as wanting a triple wide experience, if that's what you want these ultrawides are still probably the best option, much cleaner and more desk space, way less wires ect.


----------



## interloper

I agree on the statements above about 3-monitor setups, I'll quote my earlier reply.

It depends on how tolerant you are and what you play to be honest, I pre-ordered the X34 for that exact reason - to get away from my 3(4)-monitor setup but still have a wider than 16:9 platform to play on, after using a surround setup for a couple of years I've grown to dislike it, UNLESS you only play flight sims or racing sims, which is what I'll honestly say is the only thing I tolerate playing on this setup, but then you'd probably be better off with a good TV for better immersion like our guy CallsignVega here has.

With 3-monitor setups there is stretching on the outer monitors which is not avoidable unless the game is made to render to 3 different screens at once (very few), and the fact that 5760x1080 is more demanding than 3440x1440, 6,2m pixels compared to X34's 4,9m, not to mention hassle with drivers very often. And you mentioned the Swift, which is like 11 million pixels with 3 of em, you'd need hardware from space to make that work. Don't get me wrong, 3-monitor setups are great for multi-tasking, but not so much for games in my opinion - which is why I'll be keeping my other 3 monitors and have them in a 3+1 configuration, and I'll only use the X34 for games and the others for browsers and chat etc (if the X34 doesn't turn bad that is).


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Australian shop are listing this eta 3rd November for...wait for it..1899. Nope. I aint paying that much. I guess I will have to wait, and I can't imagine the Asus being much less.


The ASUS will most likely be more $$$ (ROG tax) or the same price (best case scenario). It won't be less.


----------



## funfordcobra

If this is a $1600 dollar monitor in the us, that means it will be 1725 after taxes. I just cant justify spending that on a 40hz gain. I'm really hoping for $1200 price point in the US.

It's just really hard spending over 1k on any monitor knowing now how crappy QC is these days. Took 10 returns to find a "Normal not Perfect" LG34UN95-P. I know it was one of the first 3340x1440p panels out but from the pics I've seen, The blacks and colors are superior on the LG. Although I've calibrate mine with a spyder3.

Honestly at this point, I'm looking at the PG279Q or the Acer IPS 144hz even though I'm keeping an eye on this one. Not making any final decisions until more models get out and I see the BLB. Its one thing I cannot stand and will not tolerate is BLB.

And yes I've been on IPS awhile and can distinguish ips glow from BLB, its very easy lol.


----------



## BethorMorgan

+1 against multiple monitors

I'm sure someone will definitely love them but I cannot play on 3 units horizontal with bezels in the middle
the only multi monitor I could think of is 3x 1080 in vertical (3240x1920) but even less game will support that resolution. (6,2M pixels)

2 are great for working in multitasking

as someone said before
Keep it nice and simple
1 powerful VGA on 1 wide screen monitor
(34" at 1440p seems the perfect recipe to me - with 5M pixels)

my 2 cents ofc !


----------



## Robilar

Any idea why only the freesync version is available in Canada and not the G-sync? It was my understanding that they released G-sync first?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Any idea why only the freesync version is available in Canada and not the G-sync? It was my understanding that they released G-sync first?


No, they released the FreeSync version first. G-sync was supposed to be out late August in EU and half September in US but it got delayed to October. Some e-shop even show November as estimated date


----------



## Cruise252

Monitor send back last week, recieved and processed today and will be getting my money back soon.

Now to wait for when they get back in stock.. sigh, i want it now








Hoping soonish rather then later.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Monitor send back last week, recieved and processed today and will be getting my money back soon.
> 
> Now to wait for when they get back in stock.. sigh, i want it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping soonish rather then later.


Just over a week left ?


----------



## Springerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> I'm sure someone will definitely love them but I cannot play on 3 units horizontal with bezels in the middle
> the only multi monitor I could think of is 3x 1080 in vertical (3240x1920) but even less game will support that resolution. (6,2M pixels)


thats backwards brah, horizontal would be the typical placement where its wider than taller and vertical would be where is it taller than wide.

and for future reference when it comes to displays they are described as portrait (like a photo so taller than wide) and landscape (wider than tall)

nope im dumb. got confused with the incorrect vocabulary used

i cant think straght to know if im right or wrong so ill just see my way out


----------



## clubber_lang

Hey guys , total newb here but I have a quick question. What is the difference between this monitor and the 35" predator that is supposed to be coming out? Mainly racing sims for me , but I'm trying to get back into doing some first person shooter games. The Predator 35" screen was rumored to be about $1200.00 USD. And this one is supposed to be around $1800.00 USD?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> I would think that there is a chance to damage the monitor, reduces the lifespan aswell..


been running my overclocked qniz 110hz monitor 24/7 for 2 years now, with 0 issues. gaming at 1440p with this butter smoothness for over 2 years has been amazing. so many of you are finally joining the Nobility, its lovely.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Hey guys , total newb here but I have a quick question. What is the difference between this monitor and the 35" predator that is supposed to be coming out? Mainly racing sims for me , but I'm trying to get back into doing some first person shooter games. The Predator 35" screen was rumored to be about $1200.00 USD. And this one is supposed to be around $1800.00 USD?


The Z35? It will be up to 200hz with G-sync enabled. Mind you its a VA panel (better than TN, worse the IPS) and the resolution may throw some off, 2560x1080.

Personally I'm very interested in it but supposedly not out til december...

I'm thinking of grabbing a cheap 144hz 24" monitor to hold me over until it comes out. The ROG Swift was my first choice but I'd prefer to get as big as I can.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Any idea why only the freesync version is available in Canada and not the G-sync? It was my understanding that they released G-sync first?


Knowing our luck over the past year and a half for certain releases, we'll start seeing limited stock 1.5-2 months after the US does, alongside 30% higher costs due to currency exchange. Hopefully we get stock around the same time as this would be a nice change.


----------



## CeeeJaaay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The Z35? It will be up to 200hz with G-sync enabled. Mind you its a VA panel (*better than TN, worse the IPS*) and the resolution may throw some off, 2560x1080.
> 
> Personally I'm very interested in it but supposedly not out til december...
> 
> I'm thinking of grabbing a cheap 144hz 24" monitor to hold me over until it comes out. The ROG Swift was my first choice but I'd prefer to get as big as I can.


I'd take worse color fidelity and angles of view for no backlight bleed and much higher contrast myself.


----------



## Vladislavs

That monitor will be in UK on 9 of october, so ive got a question - will it work native resolution 3440:1440 and 60 hz on my 2012 laptop with 680m, and more importantly, my laptop seems like got only DisplayPort 1.1a!!!

ive been searching internet and a few people saying it still will work at 60 hz, some say only at 50.

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## BethorMorgan

Well Vladislavs raised an interesting point..

I have currently a GTX 670 SLI config
both card hava a DP connection but I'm unable to find which standard is supported

the Official Nvidia Page says: Max 4096*2160 at 60hz
if my calcs are correct, *my card should be able to drive the X34 up to 107 hz at 3440*1440* - or I'm totally wrong ?

can any tech expert here confirm ?

I would like to postpone the purchase of another GPU for a little longer


----------



## Vladislavs

Well, to my knowledge, if your video card supports 4k at 60hz, it will support 3440:1400 at 100 hz bacause its about the same bandwidth , and also the maximum for displayport 1.2 (thats if you got it, unlike me who stuck with displayport 1.1a and much less bandwidth, so i can only hope to make it up to 60 hz, just, with some luck lol)

P.S. Even my video card 680m (mobile, support 4k at 60 hz) so yours 670 desktop should too.

any way back to my question again, Displayport 1.1a for 3440:1440 at 60 hz? Will it make it??


----------



## Tuckers

Ahh in such a predicament. The kfa2 980ti hof wc edition has finally come in stock and I had plans on getting 2 cards and then the x34 but it's going to clear my bank!!!! What should I do?
I'm currently using a 980 hydro copper so it's good enough I suppose but 2 980ti cards on this monster would rock


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> Ahh in such a predicament. The kfa2 980ti hof wc edition has finally come in stock and I had plans on getting 2 cards and then the x34 but it's going to clear my bank!!!! What should I do?
> I'm currently using a 980 hydro copper so it's good enough I suppose but 2 980ti cards on this monster would rock


Don't eat for a month, feed on the tears of joy gaming on the x34 with 980ti SLI.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Don't eat for a month, feed on the tears of joy gaming on the x34 with 980ti SLI.


Lol I'm really considering it but now I'm hearing news of a new duel Titan x card??


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> Lol I'm really considering it but now I'm hearing news of a new duel Titan x card??


Don't bother. The EVGA GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N outperforms the Titan X anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeeeJaaay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> The Z35? It will be up to 200hz with G-sync enabled. Mind you its a VA panel (better than TN, worse the IPS) and the resolution may throw some off, 2560x1080.
> 
> Personally I'm very interested in it but supposedly not out til december...
> 
> I'm thinking of grabbing a cheap 144hz 24" monitor to hold me over until it comes out. The ROG Swift was my first choice but I'd prefer to get as big as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd take worse color fidelity and angles of view for no backlight bleed and much higher contrast myself.*
Click to expand...

So would the vast majority of people if they did an A/B comparison. Hence why VA is used in just about every TV nowadays. An IPS TV (especially one with the quality of high end IPS monitors) would make people vomit and cry. VA has got to be the reason why the Z35 costs more than the X34.

These days I think both TN and IPS suck for entertainment including gaming. VA has much deeper blacks compared to IPS/TN crappy dark grey fake blacks, VA contrast ratio is typically 2x-3x better leading to much better perceived color depth and image quality (far more significant for entertainment than IPS's superior color accuracy), VA doesn't have IPS glow which ruins games, and VA response times and input lag can be plenty good for gaming. TN and IPS both look shallow and washed out next to VA.

I'm most likely going to sell my XB270HU and replace it with a Predator Z35. I'd be dealing with a resolution downgrade but the lack of IPS glow, better blacks, and better contrast are worth it.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Hey guys , total newb here but I have a quick question. What is the difference between this monitor and the 35" predator that is supposed to be coming out? Mainly racing sims for me , but I'm trying to get back into doing some first person shooter games. The Predator 35" screen was rumored to be about $1200.00 USD. And this one is supposed to be around $1800.00 USD?


Acer in a press release mentioned the price being $1299 USD for the US and €1399 EUR for Europe. Source: http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/press/2015/157367

All I know is that right now the g-sync version of this monitor is on pre-order for €1299 EUR on Amazon.it, so €100 less already. Maybe the US price will be a little lower too?

The FreeSync version is ~€1200 right now, so just €100 of difference between the 2 versions.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Don't bother. The EVGA GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N outperforms the Titan X anyway.
> So would the vast majority of people if they did an A/B comparison. Hence why VA is used in just about every TV nowadays. An IPS TV (especially one with the quality of high end IPS monitors) would make people vomit and cry. VA has got to be the reason why the Z35 costs more than the X34.
> 
> These days I think both TN and IPS suck for entertainment including gaming. VA has much deeper blacks compared to IPS/TN crappy dark grey fake blacks, VA contrast ratio is typically 2x-3x better leading to much better perceived color depth and image quality (far more significant for entertainment than IPS's superior color accuracy), VA doesn't have IPS glow which ruins games, and VA response times and input lag can be plenty good for gaming. TN and IPS both look shallow and washed out next to VA.
> 
> I'm most likely going to sell my XB270HU and replace it with a Predator Z35. I'd be dealing with a resolution downgrade but the lack of IPS glow, better blacks, and better contrast are worth it.


I agree with your perspective on this. My issue is I am building a new rig from the ground up this week. I'm not really keen to wait another two months for a monitor. I was thinking of grabbing a cheap 144hz 24" monitor in the interim and then selling it at a loss in order to pick up the Z35 when it comes out.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Don't bother. The EVGA GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N outperforms the Titan X anyway.
> So would the vast majority of people if they did an A/B comparison. Hence why VA is used in just about every TV nowadays. An IPS TV (especially one with the quality of high end IPS monitors) would make people vomit and cry. VA has got to be the reason why the Z35 costs more than the X34.
> 
> These days I think both TN and IPS suck for entertainment including gaming. VA has much deeper blacks compared to IPS/TN crappy dark grey fake blacks, VA contrast ratio is typically 2x-3x better leading to much better perceived color depth and image quality (far more significant for entertainment than IPS's superior color accuracy), VA doesn't have IPS glow which ruins games, and VA response times and input lag can be plenty good for gaming. TN and IPS both look shallow and washed out next to VA.
> 
> I'm most likely going to sell my XB270HU and replace it with a Predator Z35. I'd be dealing with a resolution downgrade but the lack of IPS glow, better blacks, and better contrast are worth it.


[quote name="lordmocha" url="/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck[/quote]


----------



## Kanivakil

Hopefully it will be released in 2 weeks. I'm waiting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The ASUS will most likely be more $$$ (ROG tax) or the same price (best case scenario). It won't be less.


I highly doubt the Asus ROG version of X34 will be more expensive because people are already whining and complaining how the X34 price is too high at $1,299.99; The Asus ROG will have a similar price to the X34 to retain competitive pricing. But, anything is possible, only time will tell what will occur.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Don't bother. The EVGA GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N outperforms the Titan X anyway.


Not really. Clock for clock TitanX is a faster card (because 980Ti chips are broken and reduced TitanX chips). Kingpin and other editions are only overclocked cards. Most TitanX cards can overclock same or above Kingpin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So would the vast majority of people if they did an A/B comparison. Hence why VA is used in just about every TV nowadays. An IPS TV (especially one with the quality of high end IPS monitors) would make people vomit and cry. VA has got to be the reason why the Z35 costs more than the X34.
> 
> These days I think both TN and IPS suck for entertainment including gaming. VA has much deeper blacks compared to IPS/TN crappy dark grey fake blacks, VA contrast ratio is typically 2x-3x better leading to much better perceived color depth and image quality (far more significant for entertainment than IPS's superior color accuracy), VA doesn't have IPS glow which ruins games, and VA response times and input lag can be plenty good for gaming. TN and IPS both look shallow and washed out next to VA.
> 
> I'm most likely going to sell my XB270HU and replace it with a Predator Z35. I'd be dealing with a resolution downgrade but the lack of IPS glow, better blacks, and better contrast are worth it.


Problem with VA you should be aware of is: color banding, halo effect, black crush and fuzzy text rendering. I've recently tested BenQ 35" (1080) and Samsung 34" (1440) in Elite Dangerous and Star Citizen tech demo. Both displays showed same problems, despite calibration and setup.

BTW:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*


about those resolutions.







http://www.tweaktown.com/news/47805/japan-display-reveals-17-inch-8k-lcd-panel-120hz/index.html


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Not really. Clock for clock TitanX is a faster card (because 980Ti chips are broken and reduced TitanX chips). Kingpin and other editions are only overclocked cards. Most TitanX cards can overclock same or above Kingpin.


I'm aware clock for clock the Titan X is faster and the only reason the 980 Ti K|NGP|N did better in reviews is due to the clock speed advantage, but what I've seen suggests the 980 Ti K|NGP|N and maybe some of MSI's overclock higher than the Titan X.


----------



## Kanivakil

Should I just ditch the idea of EVGA 980 Ti Classified and purchase the Titan X instead then?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Should I just ditch the idea of EVGA 980 Ti Classified and purchase the Titan X instead then?


No, why would you do that, I do not find a reason to get a Titan X now, apart from if you need the 12GB VRAM, which unless you do renders and video editing, you do not need it. I bought two GTX 980ti Classified


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> No, why would you do that, I do not find a reason to get a Titan X now, apart from if you need the 12GB VRAM, which unless you do renders and video editing, you do not need it. I bought two GTX 980ti Classified


Or unless you game at some insanely high resolution, I agree. The difference between the two is small under normal situations. Focus on overclocking your 980 Ti classified.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm aware clock for clock the Titan X is faster and the only reason the 980 Ti K|NGP|N did better in reviews is due to the clock speed advantage, but what I've seen suggests the 980 Ti K|NGP|N and maybe some of MSI's overclock higher than the Titan X.


That is true. MSI and EVGA usually put better power components to custom cards which could in turn make 980Ti models clock higher than equivalent TitanX that is a referent design.
Although, I always point out that I had 4 TitanX cards with ASIC from 60-80 and all 4 clocked to 1300 base clock on air (Accellero Xtreme 4). That is very high.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Should I just ditch the idea of EVGA 980 Ti Classified and purchase the Titan X instead then?


No. Unless you play in 4K and plan on keeping it for years to come, no. By the time most games need more than 6GB of VRAM there'll be many more cards. Also, TitanX performance is better only so much that it is not nearly worth it. TitanX is for when you play in 4K at max details and AA and multiple TitanX configs that can run it.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> No. Unless you play in 4K and plan on keeping it for years to come, no. By the time most games need more than 6GB of VRAM there'll be many more cards. Also, TitanX performance is better only so much that it is not nearly worth it. TitanX is for when you play in 4K at max details and AA and multiple TitanX configs that can run it.


I would not even use a Titan X for 4K gaming, when we actually need 6GB VRAM, high end Pascal will be out (Q2 2017) the £200 or £300 saved could be used for high end Pascal


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I would not even use a Titan X for 4K gaming, when we actually need 6GB VRAM, high end Pascal will be out (Q2 2017) the £200 or £300 saved could be used for high end Pascal


Faster cards than TitanX will be out way before 2017 Q2. Already Q2/Q3 2016.

6GB is not enough for some games in 4K, 5K etc. like multiple 4K...


----------



## schneeee

I tried to keep up with this thread, sorry if I missed some posts.

It seems that nobody here has posted this yet: The X34BMiphz is back at Alternate: https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-X34BMiphz/html/product/1210814?

I could not find any information about the re-stocking there. What's the last info you have, are the problems fixed? Has someone yet ordered one of the new batches from there?


----------



## clubber_lang

I think I'm leaning towards this monitor instead of the 35" 1080p predator. I'm not a hard core gamer and I'm not sure if I would ever be able to tell the difference between 75mhz and 200mhz.

Quick question : do you guys think I'd be able to run most games on at least high with my two 7970's in CFX? That's another thing I've never really noticed to much either , is if a game has been turned down a little or if it's on ultra.

And since I'm running AMD cards and probably will when I upgrade , should I get the free sync model? Would the Gsync work as well? I don't even know how this stuff works. All I know is I'm looking for a great gaming experience in my racing games and FPS games.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> I think I'm leaning towards this monitor instead of the 35" 1080p predator. I'm not a hard core gamer and I'm not sure if I would ever be able to tell the difference between 75mhz and 200mhz.
> 
> Quick question : do you guys think I'd be able to run most games on at least high with my two 7970's in CFX? That's another thing I've never really noticed to much either , is if a game has been turned down a little or if it's on ultra.
> 
> And since I'm running AMD cards and probably will when I upgrade , should I get the free sync model? Would the Gsync work as well? I don't even know how this stuff works. All I know is I'm looking for a great gaming experience in my racing games and FPS games.


It's not mhz, just Hz. G-SYNC only works on NVIDIA cards. Get a FreeSync monitor instead.


----------



## clubber_lang

Thanks brother! So basically , the one I need and probably want is the one that is actually for sale right now!!??

This one >> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824106002


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Thanks brother! So basically , the one I need and probably want is the one that is actually for sale right now!!??
> 
> This one >> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824106002


If you want 3440 x 1440 IPS then yes, that would be the one to get.


----------



## clubber_lang

Dear sweet baby Jesus! I am just now trying to return to actual gaming after damn near 10yrs away from it , except some racing stuff. Long story , but I really want to get back into doing some FPS stuff and I want a kickass monitor!

This one seems to be the one I need / want. Going to slam about 4 more beers , make up my mind and then jump on newegg and buy the damn thing tonight. That monitor looks incredible!

Thank you BG for steering me in the right direction!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm aware clock for clock the Titan X is faster and the only reason the 980 Ti K|NGP|N did better in reviews is due to the clock speed advantage, but what I've seen suggests the 980 Ti K|NGP|N and maybe some of MSI's overclock higher than the Titan X.


Don't forget the advantage the tighter timings of the Samsung ram that's used in the kingpin. Which of course probably won't show any noticeable effects for day to day gaming, but man is it ever an edge when benching.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Dear sweet baby Jesus! I am just now trying to return to actual gaming after damn near 10yrs away from it , except some racing stuff. Long story , but I really want to get back into doing some FPS stuff and I want a kickass monitor!
> 
> This one seems to be the one I need / want. Going to slam about 4 more beers , make up my mind and then jump on newegg and buy the damn thing tonight. That monitor looks incredible!
> 
> Thank you BG for steering me in the right direction!


Haha, that's the spirit. I'm sure you'll love ultrawide and FreeSync. As often as I complain about IPS glow and lackluster blacks, G-SYNC never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## clubber_lang

Thanks man! You know the one I'm looking at just has the " Acer " on the bottom of the monitor , and I was thinking that there was a " predator " version of this , but I'm probably confused. I'm also running two 7970's 3gb in CFX and am hoping I can at least run most games so they look pretty good? I hope. I'm not a huge graphics freak , so if it looks good I'm fine. It doesn't have to be ultra maximum graphics for me. Going to plop down $1100.00 for this thing , I hope I'm not making the wrong decision here. Thanks again for you help man!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Thanks man! You know the one I'm looking at just has the " Acer " on the bottom of the monitor , and I was thinking that there was a " predator " version of this , but I'm probably confused. I'm also running two 7970's 3gb in CFX and am hoping I can at least run most games so they look pretty good? I hope. I'm not a huge graphics freak , so if it looks good I'm fine. It doesn't have to be ultra maximum graphics for me. Going to plop down $1100.00 for this thing , I hope I'm not making the wrong decision here. Thanks again for you help man!


You had better hope most of the games you play have good CFX support. Otherwise you may have to resort to roughly medium settings. That could be another reason to get the Acer XZ350CU.


----------



## Zajeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Thanks man! You know the one I'm looking at just has the " Acer " on the bottom of the monitor , and I was thinking that there was a " predator " version of this , but I'm probably confused. I'm also running two 7970's 3gb in CFX and am hoping I can at least run most games so they look pretty good? I hope. I'm not a huge graphics freak , so if it looks good I'm fine. It doesn't have to be ultra maximum graphics for me. Going to plop down $1100.00 for this thing , I hope I'm not making the wrong decision here. Thanks again for you help man!


Keep in mind that 7970s don't have Freesync support. It is older card that didn't get support, so you might move to 390/390X or fury. 1 Fury is stronger than CF 7970, less problems with CF support, less power consumption, HBM memory.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zajeb*
> 
> Keep in mind that 7970s don't have Freesync support. It is older card that didn't get support, so you might move to 390/390X or fury. 1 Fury is stronger than CF 7970, less problems with CF support, less power consumption, HBM memory.


Wow good catch. That's really unfortunate.


----------



## clubber_lang

Do I have to run to run the freeSync stuff? Can't I just plug it in and play? Also , if my cards were to struggle in the native 3440x1440 , couldn't I adjust it down to a regular 1080P?


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Do I have to run to run the freeSync stuff? Can't I just plug it in and play? Also , if my cards were to struggle in the native 3440x1440 , couldn't I adjust it down to a regular 1080P?


Ah man I think you need to do some more research before just putting that money down! .... Sure you could put the resolution to 2560x1080 but... Whats the point of getting that monitor if youre going to do that? First of all if you use a lower than native resolution its going to look extra blurry, and two there is a monitor coming out from acer (z35) that has that exact same specs.

It seems to me since you cant use Gsync or Freesync with your setup, and you dont think you can tell the difference between 60-75-200 hz... then why are you even looking at these monitors? You can get cheaper versions of the exact same ones by looking at the LG version of this which is the exact same panel and its clocked at 60hz.

Or you could go with the dell, or Samsung.. Why go with a gaming monitor if youre not going to use the gaming features of said monitor in the first place?

Just my two cents. If you need me to explain more just let me know!


----------



## clubber_lang

Thanks for the reply man. Honestly I was wanting to get a bigger 34-35" monitor for sure. And I can use a 60-75mhz monitor too. But I was wanting something in a higher res like a 3440x1440. I would of thought my two 7970's could do this , but maybe I'm wrong. Since I've been away , I don't know what Gsync and freesync even is , or how it even works. It used to not be this way. It used to be , you see a badass looking monitor , buy it and play it. Now you not only need a Nvidia card to run some of these , you have to have a brand new spanking $600.00 amd card? Crap!....Two years ago I paid almost $800.00 for these two cards and never even got a chance to use them. How friggin' sad is that?

I have no idea what to even look at now. I can't keep up with all these hardware advancements. I'm completely out of the loop I guess. This completely sucks.


----------



## clubber_lang

I'm sorry to keep bugging you guys, but if I was to get this monitor here with " Thunderbolt " ( which I have no freakin' idea even what that is) , would it work with what I have? I can get it for $500.00 or less right now.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005635&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-LCD+%2f+LED+Monitors-_-N82E16824005635&gclid=CJ-g5O6gjMgCFQFsfgodU44HNg&gclsrc=aw.ds

Really bummed on this whole new monitor thing. I had no idea it was going to be this difficult trying to figure out what would work and what I could actually use.....on a two year old computer.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

okay no problem man! Ill try to explain. So freeSync and Gsync are technologies that are made to eliminate screen tear and input lag. What it in essence does is matches your graphics cards fps output to the refresh rate of your monitor. The thing is, these Acer and Asus gaming monitors are called as much because of The adaptive sync tech and usually they have a higher than normal refresh rate. You pay a premium for these things. The thing is, if you cant or dont think you have any use for these technologies and think you can get along without them then there are tons of options for 34 inch ultra wides or 1440p or even 4k monitors (wouldn't recommend that with your gpus)

Just go onto newegg, goto computer hardware, then monitors then look at the ultra wides.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

http://www.newegg.com/UltraWide-Monitors/PromotionStore/ID-736?name=UltraWide-21:9

http://www.newegg.com/2K-4k-Monitors/PromotionStore/ID-2032604?name=2K-4K-Monitors

http://www.newegg.com/Gaming-Monitors/PromotionStore/ID-2059677?name=Gaming-Monitors

http://www.newegg.com/Curved-Monitors/PromotionStore/ID-2137337?name=Curved-Monitors

Theres actually videos at the start of most of these links to explain


----------



## clubber_lang

Oh man thanks for putting up with my dumbass. I don't mean to clog up this thread with my stupid newb questions and so forth , it's just that they seemed to of just started here since the thread was about a specific monitor I was looking at. I guess that monitor I posted in my link above is about the best I can get I guess. And it does seem like a pretty popular monitor that does pretty much what I need. And like I was saying , I can get one for $500.00 or less from a local seller here , but I wanted input from you guys first. For what I have , do you guys think I could get that monitor in my link to work ok for me then?

BTW....I do remember the old rules here , and that's rep someone who helps you. So Mitchell , Boredgunner and Zajeb....all +1 rep from me. Thank you for your help guys.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Oh man thanks for putting up with my dumbass. I don't mean to clog up this thread with my stupid newb questions and so forth , it's just that they seemed to of just started here since the thread was about a specific monitor I was looking at. I guess that monitor I posted in my link above is about the best I can get I guess. And it does seem like a pretty popular monitor that does pretty much what I need. And like I was saying , I can get one for $500.00 or less from a local seller here , but I wanted input from you guys first. For what I have , do you guys think I could get that monitor in my link to work ok for me then?
> 
> BTW....I do remember the old rules here , and that's rep someone who helps you. So Mitchell , Boredgunner and Zajeb....all +1 rep from me. Thank you for your help guys.


Hey,

So if you won't be upgrading your graphics cards anytime in the future, then you will not be able to use a monitor with variable refresh rate technology (Freesync or G-sync). So if you just want a 34" 21:9 ultrawide monitor, you have two options a 2560x1080 or 3440x1440 resolution one. Naturally the 2560x1080 ones will be easier to run games at ultra on, and will also be cheaper. On the flipside, 3440x1440 is a beautiful resolution, the PPI at 34' will be great, and you can always just run intensive games at 2560x1080 on your 3440x1440 monitor. If you can get the 34um95 for less than $500, I think that is a solid deal. On the other hand, I know Dell's curved 34" 3440x1440 monitor is approaching the $600 mark, maybe by Black Friday it'll get even lower.

Also, thunderbolt is primarily useful for mac users. For example, if I have the 34um95, I hook up my PC via displayport, hook up my mouse and keyboard to the monitor's internal hub, and then hook up a macbook pro via thunderbolt. Any time I switch the monitor's input from PC to Mac, the keyboard and mouse will follow it, potentially allowing you to use your mechanical keyboard and mouse with your macbook pro very easily.


----------



## schneeee

I've got a question about GPU too:
If I get this monitor, I fear my MSI GTX 780 won't suffice for this monitor and newer games (Witcher 3, GTA V, Fallout 4 etc). I think to upgrade to a MSI GTX 980 ti.
Do you think that is enough to power the resolution at acceptable postprocessing settings?


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schneeee*
> 
> I've got a question about GPU too:
> If I get this monitor, I fear my MSI GTX 780 won't suffice for this monitor and newer games (Witcher 3, GTA V, Fallout 4 etc). I think to upgrade to a MSI GTX 980 ti.
> Do you think that is enough to power the resolution at acceptable postprocessing settings?


Yes, a single 980 Ti is enough! You get around 40-60fps in the newest games with high/ultra settings.


----------



## schneeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Yes, a single 980 Ti is enough! You get around 40-60fps in the newest games with high/ultra settings.


That is a statement! Thanks!


----------



## vmirjamali

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=111171&vpn=UM.CX1AA.001&manufacture=Acer&promoid=1111&ir_clickid=Vswzuc10f08X3hs3ZVVhPQgEUkXRi0WhQ1f3RU0&ir_cid=3092&ir_affid=10451

$891 shipped for this now. That's nearly 150 off than normal! It's starting to come down.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmirjamali*
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=111171&vpn=UM.CX1AA.001&manufacture=Acer&promoid=1111&ir_clickid=Vswzuc10f08X3hs3ZVVhPQgEUkXRi0WhQ1f3RU0&ir_cid=3092&ir_affid=10451
> 
> $891 shipped for this now. That's nearly 150 off than normal! It's starting to come down.


I'd expect the Freesync version to drop though... there's no reason for that to be as expensive as it is. G-Sync however, given the extra cost for the module, is likely to stay high for a while yet.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmirjamali*
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=111171&vpn=UM.CX1AA.001&manufacture=Acer&promoid=1111&ir_clickid=Vswzuc10f08X3hs3ZVVhPQgEUkXRi0WhQ1f3RU0&ir_cid=3092&ir_affid=10451
> 
> $891 shipped for this now. That's nearly 150 off than normal! It's starting to come down.


@clubber_lang - If you know you're sticking with AMD moving forward, get this.









As soon as you can, sell the video cards you have and pick up a Fury X or a pair of used 290x.

The above is JMHO of course.


----------



## johnpotter82

The titanX is incredibly underestimated. Mine runs at 1467 Max i believe. My brother owns the Evga Kingpin and the card is a total dud on air. Don't get me wrong its gorgeous. But it artifacts at +10 mhz. Try and put +50mhz on the memory.....artifacts. if your gonna spend 1000$ on a gpu get the titan. These high spec aftermarket cards are kinda a waste of time. If you get a good chip its gonna kick ass on a reference pcb. Even the msi lightening only got like 1475 i think in the review I saw. Some of the cards are only a few $ more so no harm in it.....but spend hundreds of dollars extra on a KINGPIN that artifacts at +10 mhz and guess what EVGA tells you when u call them.........


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Oh man thanks for putting up with my dumbass. I don't mean to clog up this thread with my stupid newb questions and so forth , it's just that they seemed to of just started here since the thread was about a specific monitor I was looking at. I guess that monitor I posted in my link above is about the best I can get I guess. And it does seem like a pretty popular monitor that does pretty much what I need. And like I was saying , I can get one for $500.00 or less from a local seller here , but I wanted input from you guys first. For what I have , do you guys think I could get that monitor in my link to work ok for me then?
> 
> BTW....I do remember the old rules here , and that's rep someone who helps you. So Mitchell , Boredgunner and Zajeb....all +1 rep from me. Thank you for your help guys.


I've been reading through your recent posts and as far as I agree that for today getting standard non free sync/g sync monitor makes sense but how much exactly would you save ?
And if you think about it in few months or so you might decide to upgrade your graphic card and than you may very well find yourself in a situation when you'll think ''man I should have bought' X34''
You might save 200/300 now but is it worth it ? usually people keep monitors longer than GPU's so it might not be a best decision in the long run.
If I were you I'd get x34 now and later on sell your 7970's and upgrade to single GPU wether it's Nvidia or AMD It's up to you, both GSync and Freesync make big difference in games and since you're spending around 1k on a monitor it might be a good idea to have it.
I don't mean to confuse you just thought to give you another take on the situation, I know I like to consider all the options when making those decisions.


----------



## txfeinbergs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnpotter82*
> 
> The titanX is incredibly underestimated. Mine runs at 1467 Max i believe. My brother owns the Evga Kingpin and the card is a total dud on air. Don't get me wrong its gorgeous. But it artifacts at +10 mhz. Try and put +50mhz on the memory.....artifacts. if your gonna spend 1000$ on a gpu get the titan. These high spec aftermarket cards are kinda a waste of time. If you get a good chip its gonna kick ass on a reference pcb. Even the msi lightening only got like 1475 i think in the review I saw. Some of the cards are only a few $ more so no harm in it.....but spend hundreds of dollars extra on a KINGPIN that artifacts at +10 mhz and guess what EVGA tells you when u call them.........


No kidding. I laugh at these lame ass reviews showing the 980 TI outperforming a Titan X. Which part of downgraded hardware do you not understand? I am not saying it can't happen with aggressive overclocking compared to a Stock Titan X - but then again, who runs a stock Titan X? Mine is heavily overclocked as well. Now, if you are comparing a cost to performance ratio, then sure, the 980 TI wins - but I am still pushing more pixels than you.


----------



## clubber_lang

Thanks for the reply RD. I have thought about what you're saying and those exact thoughts crossed my mind. If I was to get the XR34 , I'm not sure what good it would do since I couldn't run it with my cards I have right now. I don't want to skimp , but if I am going to pay $1200 + for a new monitor , then I'll be forced to buy a $500.00 - $600.00 video card as well. Honestly probably a $1800.00 - $1900.00 upgrade were talking about here. I'm not quite sure if my 7970's would actually run the XR34 , but just poorly....or weather or not they will even run the monitor?? I don't know.

Right now , I know my 7970's can push quite a few games on big screen. Maybe not max for sure , but enough to play them...AND I have a lot of catching up to do. I mean a lot. Basically anything after Half life 2 haha. Sure I may be missing out on some performance without being able to use " FreeSync " , but I think I could get it to work out ok.

Using a descent 34" 1440P monitor could give me some time to catch up on a ton of games , get some actual use out of my two 7970's and give me some time to think on my next upgrade steps. I don't usually cheap out on anything , and when i finally get ready to do new cards and a monitor , I'll do it the right way.

Quick question : Lets say I play something like Crysis 3 on a LG 34UM95 with my 7970's.....what would be a huge advantage of playing that game on the XR34 with a Fury X? I do know one thing though , when I finally upgrade the GPU in this thing , it will be a single card setup. Not that I've had issues or anything , but because most of the racing sims I play are coded to run better off a single GPU , they don't like dual card setups.


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Thanks for the reply RD. I have thought about what you're saying and those exact thoughts crossed my mind. If I was to get the XR34 , I'm not sure what good it would do since I couldn't run it with my cards I have right now. I don't want to skimp , but if I am going to pay $1200 + for a new monitor , then I'll be forced to buy a $500.00 - $600.00 video card as well. Honestly probably a $1800.00 - $1900.00 upgrade were talking about here. I'm not quite sure if my 7970's would actually run the XR34 , but just poorly....or weather or not they will even run the monitor?? I don't know.
> 
> Right now , I know my 7970's can push quite a few games on big screen. Maybe not max for sure , but enough to play them...AND I have a lot of catching up to do. I mean a lot. Basically anything after Half life 2 haha. Sure I may be missing out on some performance without being able to use " FreeSync " , but I think I could get it to work out ok.
> 
> Using a descent 34" 1440P monitor could give me some time to catch up on a ton of games , get some actual use out of my two 7970's and give me some time to think on my next upgrade steps. I don't usually cheap out on anything , and when i finally get ready to do new cards and a monitor , I'll do it the right way.
> 
> Quick question : Lets say I play something like Crysis 3 on a LG 34UM95 with my 7970's.....what would be a huge advantage of playing that game on the XR34 with a Fury X? I do know one thing though , when I finally upgrade the GPU in this thing , it will be a single card setup. Not that I've had issues or anything , but because most of the racing sims I play are coded to run better off a single GPU , they don't like dual card setups.


Tbh, unless you are making a jump from a TN or low quality VA panel, you won't notice a huge difference in image fidelity. Also, if you aren't playing games now, you won't even with your new setup.
If you play Asserto Corsa and stuff, it'd be a cool upgrade but then you might want to try the Benq.


----------



## Sephirothbg

OK. My X34 arrived a couple of days ago. A quick review from a casual gamer perspective:

Coming from a 6 year old 24'' 120 Hz LG, monitor is amazing. 100 HZ working, no coil whine, bearable for me BLB (or IPS glow?, can't really tell the difference). DPI is extremely good, animation in games is fluid thanks to Gsync even at below 30 FPS, that's with a single 980ti.

That aside, banding issue is present - mine is from the first batch from Alternate. It isn't really noticeacle, neither on desktop, nor in games, but if you look for it it's there. I'll be contacting Acer support for the V2 firmware, beacause i want to apply it myself. I can't really send the monitor all the way back to Germany just for that.

Some pics, can't find the time to make videos










And some from games, don't have the time to make videos currently.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sephirothbg*
> 
> OK. My X34 arrived a couple of days ago. A quick review from a casual gamer perspective:
> 
> Coming from a 6 year old 24'' 120 Hz LG, monitor is amazing. 100 HZ working, no coil whine, bearable for me BLB (or IPS glow?, can't really tell the difference). DPI is extremely good, animation in games is fluid thanks to Gsync even at below 30 FPS, that's with a single 980ti.
> 
> That aside, banding issue is present - mine is from the first batch from Alternate. It isn't really noticeacle, neither on desktop, nor in games, but if you look for it it's there. I'll be contacting Acer support for the V2 firmware, beacause i want to apply it myself. I can't really send the monitor all the way back to Germany just for that.


You can ask, but I don't think they will let you apply the firmware yourself, so if you want it fixed you'd have no choice but to send it back. It won't cost you anything, it's a faulty product.

The glow and bleed on your all black screen there looks pretty bad, but the rest look OK. That's the problem with pictures though, they can exaggerate it, but then I've also found some games with dark scenes in a room with the lights off (Elite Dangerous for example), will really bring it out and make it obvious.


----------



## toncij

If this has happened to Asus, they'd enable you to apply firmware yourself (they did for my PQ321Qs).

Btw - someone mentioned Pascal is coming in 2017







- http://www.tweaktown.com/news/47824/nvidia-showed-next-gen-hbm-based-pascal-gpu-japan-recently/index.html

*17 billion transistors, 213% the number of transistors of TitanX and HBM2 memory in the amount of 16GB with 4096 bandwidth speed.* Yikes! With zero architecture changes, that has a huge potential to be abnormally fast!


----------



## Sephirothbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> You can ask, but I don't think they will let you apply the firmware yourself, so if you want it fixed you'd have no choice but to send it back. It won't cost you anything, it's a faulty product.
> 
> The glow and bleed on your all black screen there looks pretty bad, but the rest look OK. That's the problem with pictures though, they can exaggerate it, but then I've also found some games with dark scenes in a room with the lights off (Elite Dangerous for example), will really bring it out and make it obvious.


Yes, the glow looks pretty bad on pics but in practice it's not visible at all. I'll try Elite these days to see how it is there, but I intend to play it on the Oculus a few months from now, so it's not really an issue.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sephirothbg*
> 
> OK. My X34 arrived a couple of days ago. A quick review from a casual gamer perspective:
> 
> Coming from a 6 year old 24'' 120 Hz LG, monitor is amazing. 100 HZ working, no coil whine, bearable for me BLB (or IPS glow?, can't really tell the difference). DPI is extremely good, animation in games is fluid thanks to Gsync even at below 30 FPS, that's with a single 980ti.
> 
> That aside, banding issue is present - mine is from the first batch from Alternate. It isn't really noticeacle, neither on desktop, nor in games, but if you look for it it's there. I'll be contacting Acer support for the V2 firmware, beacause i want to apply it myself. I can't really send the monitor all the way back to Germany just for that.
> 
> Some pics, can't find the time to make videos


I contacted acer myself (UK and BE) since i had the monitor a week ago with banding issues and they specifically told me they will not release the firmware.. only way to get the new firmware is to send it to a repair center or rma it via the shop you purchased it from (your case alternate).

You can try to contact acer directly aswell and maybe they have a repair center in your country/near you if your lucky. For a monitor that expensive you rlly should not have to deal with the banding issue like that. Ship that puppy back asap imo !

Edit: Pics (rlly look at blue/gray scale pic and the witcher one)


----------



## Metros

Deleted


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> If this has happened to Asus, they'd enable you to apply firmware yourself (they did for my PQ321Qs).
> 
> Btw - someone mentioned Pascal is coming in 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://www.tweaktown.com/news/47824/nvidia-showed-next-gen-hbm-based-pascal-gpu-japan-recently/index.html
> 
> *17 billion transistors, 213% the number of transistors of TitanX and HBM2 memory in the amount of 16GB with 4096 bandwidth speed.* Yikes! With zero architecture changes, that has a huge potential to be abnormally fast!


Yeah, they showed it off, it could have been GP104 (mid end Pascal) we do not have any information

Read this comment, do not just "read one line" then comment back saying something "no, NVIDIA is releasing it in Q2 2016"

One is the 16nm fab is new...and untested...and you can't go large and power hungry on first generation chips. Don't believe how unreliable a new fab is? Look at how long it took Nvidia to pick between Samsung and TSMC and finally siding with TSMC due to their longer working history and reliability.

Second point is...they will kill their own sales by offering their best card right at the release of the new generation. They will not be able to give any reason at all to their enthusiast market to upgrade their card within 3 years of launch. Whereas when you look at Kepler, people bought the 680, then the Titan came out, then the 780, and most people who bought the 680 eventually upgraded to those cards. And then when Maxwell launched, they started with just the 750 and 750ti. Then released the 980 that some bought, and finally after a while, the Titan X and 980ti which gave people (enthusiast market, again) a reason to upgrade.

Nvidia likes incremental upgrades. They don't want you to buy a card now, and launch another card in a year that completely destroys the card you bought. They put out one card, then 12 months later they bring out another card that is generally just 10-20% faster, so it's better than what they offered before, but not enough to piss off anyone who bought their last gen cards. And then another 6-12 months later they put out an even better card, with 50%+ better performance than their older cards, and people start upgrading again.

If on day one of the Pascal launch, if they come out with their absolute best card, they are going to have nothing interesting to bring to market for 2 to 3 years until Volta comes out. And that would be silly. Even if it were possible with the new 16nm fab. In terms of business, you need to offer a product that is a bit better than your competition, without being too much better/too costly for you. So they just need to put out a slight performance increase, but sell the card on much lower power consumption, wait for AMD to release something else, and then launch a bigger die version themselves, and back/forth they go. Just a quick reference:

FERMI

GTX 580 = 520mm2

KEPLER

GTX 680 = 294mm2
GTX Titan = 551mm2

MAXWELL

GTX 750ti = 148mm2
GTX 980 = 398mm2
GTX Titan X = 601mm2

Do you see the pattern? Small, Medium, Big, restart. Don't think about it based on die size. Because it's really just about transistor count. Pascal at 16nm, even a 294mm2 sized die like the GTX 680, along with HBM2, would result in performance close to the Titan X...and perhaps even higher due to lower heat/power consumption allowing higher clocks.
Hope that helps.

They still got the GTX 990 to sell, that is not even out yet, so why would they release high end Pascal in Q1 or Q2 2016, people would not buy the GTX 990 then

Also it was HBM1 that went short, you would look at the article on this website (might of been Kitguru)

Also read the articles about Volta releasing in 2018

This is shortage of HBM1 article

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/45835/amd-radeon-fury-rumored-limited-30-000-units-2015/index.html

This is Volta in 2018

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-changes-roadmap-volta-is-now-due-in-2018/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Faster cards than TitanX will be out way before 2017 Q2. Already Q2/Q3 2016.
> 
> 6GB is not enough for some games in 4K, 5K etc. like multiple 4K...


The GTX 1080 (mid end) will be a bit slower than the Titan X (if Pascal overclocks well, it might have the same performance) high end Pascal is Q2 2017


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnpotter82*
> 
> The titanX is incredibly underestimated. Mine runs at 1467 Max i believe. My brother owns the Evga Kingpin and the card is a total dud on air. Don't get me wrong its gorgeous. But it artifacts at +10 mhz. Try and put +50mhz on the memory.....artifacts. if your gonna spend 1000$ on a gpu get the titan. These high spec aftermarket cards are kinda a waste of time. If you get a good chip its gonna kick ass on a reference pcb. Even the msi lightening only got like 1475 i think in the review I saw. Some of the cards are only a few $ more so no harm in it.....but spend hundreds of dollars extra on a KINGPIN that artifacts at +10 mhz and guess what EVGA tells you when u call them.........


Agree. It's so funny how many people actually believe the 980ti is more powerful than the titan x. Does not make a lick of sense lol... my titanX Hybrids overclock profile I have saved but rarely use because it's totally unnecessary is 1529mhz on the core and a +400mhz on the memory.. so going by the 980ti kingpin that jayztwocents tested, one of my titanX still beat it on all resolutions.

I actually bought my titan x's after the 980ti was announced. I wanted that 12 gb and it has come in handy for several games already in 4k.


----------



## clubber_lang

Ok guys im literaly seconds away from buying this monitor. Thought it over and i should get the one i wanted all along anyways. Ill run my 7970's on it until i can upgrade to a newer fury x card.

This is the first time ive actually seen this thing up close. Actually any 34" monitor up close. I can't believe how big and beautiful this thing is!

Should be a happy owner here real quick!


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Ok guys im literaly seconds away from buying this monitor. Thought it over and i should get the one i wanted all along anyways. Ill run my 7970's on it until i can upgrade to a newer fury x card.
> 
> This is the first time ive actually seen this thing up close. Actually any 34" monitor up close. I can't believe how big and beautiful this thing is!
> 
> Should be a happy owner here real quick!


Hey bro just a quick question... did you happen to check out the BenQ 35 inch ultra wide curved monitor ? It's 2560x1080 so it definitely is more suitable to your gpus, also it's gorgeous. And 144Hz.

Just an idea !


----------



## Springerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Hey bro just a quick question... did you happen to check out the BenQ 35 inch ultra wide curved monitor ? It's 2560x1080 so it definitely is more suitable to your gpus, also it's gorgeous. And 144Hz.
> 
> Just an idea !


but the pixel density at that size makes it look like crap...


----------



## clubber_lang

Not that exact one no. But they have an lg and another one here at those resolutions. Side by side i really like the higher res screens for sure! I know my cards will suffer but it'll force me to upgrade my gpu's if it becomes unbearable. My sales guy is on lunch break...so i have more time to think.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> but the pixel density at that size makes it look like crap...


Not really. But turning a 3440x1440 monitor and using a lower resolution on it going to 2560x1080 will look much worse than a native version of the 1080. So why go 1440 just to decrease the resolution? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Ok guys im literaly seconds away from buying this monitor. Thought it over and i should get the one i wanted all along anyways. Ill run my 7970's on it until i can upgrade to a newer fury x card.
> 
> This is the first time ive actually seen this thing up close. Actually any 34" monitor up close. I can't believe how big and beautiful this thing is!
> 
> Should be a happy owner here real quick!


No wait, so are you getting the X34 (G-Sync version) or the XR341CK (FreeSync version)? Considering your AMD setup you'd want the latter, however, it has a different design compared to the X34 and it can go only up to 75 Hz. You already plan to upgrade to a Fury X too after all, getting a nvidia monitor seems a real waste.


----------



## akromatic

but the x34 can OC to 100hz on both cards.

i wish the xr34 can oc to 100hz. i'd take that with PIP/PbP over gsync even if im an nvidia user.

the thing though im not sure if being 100hz would be a waste considering most cards are going to struggle to hit 100fps at that resolution when maxing games out


----------



## clubber_lang

Well i got an unsuspecting breather. Sales guy was out to lunch and just got back. They only have the display unit! Haha.

Oh well....at least i know what i want now. -tearbyte-....the one i was going to get was the freesync version. Acer XR341CK.


----------



## vmirjamali

If you got amd just go for the freesync version that's out. http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=111171&vpn=UM.CX1AA.001&manufacture=Acer&promoid=1111&ir_clickid=Vswzuc10f08X3hs3ZVVhPQgEUkXRHcw1Q1f3RU0&ir_cid=3092&ir_affid=10451 It's on sale for $890 at the moment. Can't lose with those.

and yes it's the XR341CK.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> but the x34 can OC to 100hz on both cards.
> 
> i wish the xr34 can oc to 100hz. i'd take that with PIP/PbP over gsync even if im an nvidia user.
> 
> the thing though im not sure if being 100hz would be a waste considering most cards are going to struggle to hit 100fps at that resolution when maxing games out


The FreeSync version can overclock too depending on the panel you get. I know Linus over @ LTT overclocked his sample to 85 Hz. I also read another reviewer got his up to 81 Hz (but I cannot remember the name so don't ask for a source







). With his 7970's XFire he won't be able to reach 100 FPS on newer games anyway, he also stated he's going to upgrade to a SINGLE Fury X and that won't get him 100 FPX either, considering also how bad Fury X performs at lower resolutions than 4k (at least compared to GTX 980 Ti).


----------



## chronicfx

Can I just say without adding anything meaningful to thread... I feel like I have never gamed before until I got my XB270HU... I love G-SYNC and will never go back! (And this is from a guy coming from all AMD doing every year GPU upgrades at least tri-fire once quad-fire since the GTX280 because the 480 was a furnace when it came out..) Glad to be back because you need three GPU's to make AMD stop stuttering lol!


----------



## Springerr

just a quick question for you guys about what its gonna take to run this monitor (or any 21:9 1440p monitor)

so right now i have a itx build with a 980. i know im not gonna be able to max any of the new games with that pixel count so should i wait for the next flagship card or swap my itx for a atx (already have the mobo just in a different rig) and get another 980 and run sli?


----------



## clubber_lang

Also guys , you have to figure that a lot of the games I'll be playing over the winter will be older titles. I mean seriously old since I missed out on so many. I'm up to date with my racing sims , as in Game stock car , Iracing , Asseto corsa , ect , but FPS games? I'm just now getting back into them since after HL2 and F.E.A.R 1...so I have some catching up to do.

The 7970's should get me through all those older games and even some of the newer ones on the XR34. When I start running into issues in the newer games , I'll replace them with a Fury X or something like that. I kind of want to go to a single card set up anyways , but first I want to get some use out of these 7970's. Besides , prices could go down , some good sale might come up? Who knows? Black Friday sales are right around the corner.


----------



## clubber_lang

*Vmirjamali* .... Dude thank you for that link!! I just used it and bought the monitor! I saved about $150.00 on that , so a big fat plus 1 rep for you man! Thanks!


----------



## DonPablo83

3/11/2015 is the release for the x34 here in Aus (according to scorptec website). I hear that uk are getting it 9/10.. any truth to this?


----------



## Kanivakil

Only 11-2 more days until mid October. Hopefully, the X34 will be out in the United States soon! I've been waiting for you a long time X34. Ever since April. Come to papa.

Hopefully, I can fit this on my 47" desk with my 6" speakers. The monitors length is probably the same as the Freesync version at 32.5."


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Only 11-2 more days until mid October. Hopefully, the X34 will be out in the United States soon! I've been waiting for you a long time X34. Ever since April. Come to papa.
> 
> Hopefully, I can fit this on my 47" desk with my 6" speakers. The monitors length is probably the same as the Freesync version at 32.5."


Good point. Didnt consider the speakers on my desk either. Got 2x psb image b6 and an image c7 for center. Currently running 3x 30 inch dells so finding desk mounts will b a pain.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> 3/11/2015 is the release for the x34 here in Aus (according to scorptec website). I hear that uk are getting it 9/10.. any truth to this?


we are getting it 9/10 in the UK but quite often it gets overdue then put back a couple weeks


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Good point. Didnt consider the speakers on my desk either. Got 2x psb image b6 and an image c7 for center. Currently running 3x 30 inch dells so finding desk mounts will b a pain.


3 x30" dells plus a x34 that's a nice setup your go a have there


----------



## Cruise252

Most are saying around 12th to 15th of october here in Europe.. sigh, still so long


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> still so long


Most definitely, considering that you've only lived for 5 weeks. 10 days is nearly 30% of your lifetime!


----------



## eucalyptus

All the stores in Scandinavia still says 23-30 October.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> All the stores in Scandinavia still says 23-30 October.


Don't worry, you'll still be alive by then. I hope. There's no guarantee for ANYONE! Just ask those people who were attending the English class at the Oregon College on October 1, 2015.


----------



## Clad120

The stores in France still say absolutely nothing!

except amazon, who timidly acknowledge its existence with a "no stock available"

I sure hope it will come out in october :-(


----------



## Kanivakil

http://www.amazon.fr/Acer-predator-xR341CKABMIPHZ-temps-r%C3%A9ponse/dp/B00X45CMO0/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1444053540&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=Acer+34%22+3440+x+1440

Lucky Europeans; I wish this was at Amazon US, even if it said 0 in stock.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/Acer-predator-xR341CKABMIPHZ-temps-r%C3%A9ponse/dp/B00X45CMO0/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1444053540&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=Acer+34%22+3440+x+1440
> 
> Lucky Europeans; I wish this was at Amazon US, even if it said 0 in stock.


Wow, €1413. That's quite a bit higher than MSRP. On Amazon.it the pre-order is €1299.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Wow, €1413. That's quite a bit higher than MSRP. On Amazon.it the pre-order is €1299.


http://www.amazon.de/Acer-Predator-X34-LED-monitor/dp/B00X45CMO0

Even higher on german amazon


----------



## Clad120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Acer-Predator-X34-LED-monitor/dp/B00X45CMO0
> 
> Even higher on german amazon


It was at 1299€ and it still is, the vendor "AV-ELECTRONIX GmbH" is just being a dick here


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> It was at 1299€ and it still is, the vendor "AV-ELECTRONIX GmbH" is just being a dick here


Hah, your right.. my bad.. Its just so hard waiting again when you allrdy had a "bad one" and send it back for "fixing" but another few weeks wont kill me i hope


----------



## karkee

I am currently in need of upgrading my Qnix, and with all the widescreens popping up I am wondering how these curved would be like to design on ? I do alot of photoshop / webdesign work, some reviews I saw say that lines are not really horizontal anymore?

Also if I plan on gaming on it what GPU am I looking at to get decent frames? Currently have a GTX970.


----------



## Metros

ASUS monitors on Scan now (cheaper)

http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/monitors-tvs/monitors-nvidia-g-sync


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> ASUS monitors on Scan now (cheaper)
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/monitors-tvs/monitors-nvidia-g-sync


Again, this is about the ACER one. If you want to post news/details/info or whatever about the ASUS monitors then post it in their proper threads please. Anyone interested in it will be following the other threads as well. This thread is not even in the NEWS forum anymore, there is really NO POINT in posting this here.

Is it so hard to understand?


----------



## BethorMorgan

Just clicked PRE ORDER at AMAZON...it looks like prices are gonna increase and not decrease

but if they decrease Amazon will decrease my price too 

not availability date yet....


----------



## BAMitUp

For what it's worth, that Scan site also has the X34 on pre-order £959 (incl VAT). I wonder if they ship to the U.S....


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BAMitUp*
> 
> For what it's worth, that Scan site also has the X34 on pre-order £959 (incl VAT). I wonder if they ship to the U.S....


Got mine on pre order from there?


----------



## Qcbuild

Anyone can explain why europe have modern hardware before the rest of the world i don't understand


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> Anyone can explain why europe have modern hardware before the rest of the world i don't understand


Acer is an Asian company. Probably Asians like euros better than dollars.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> Anyone can explain why europe have modern hardware before the rest of the world i don't understand


Not really, generally US always gets the products first. A recent example is Nexus 5X, I planned on getting one but here in Europe/Italy we won't see it for a while. And I actually don't plan on getting it anymore after I confirmed the specs, for the same money there are better things out


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Again, this is about the ACER one. If you want to post news/details/info or whatever about the ASUS monitors then post it in their proper threads please. Anyone interested in it will be following the other threads as well. This thread is not even in the NEWS forum anymore, there is really NO POINT in posting this here.
> 
> Is it so hard to understand?


If you are not interested, do not read the comment, it was for people who cannot decide what monitor to get, also ACER Predator X34 was on the website


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> *Vmirjamali* .... Dude thank you for that link!! I just used it and bought the monitor! I saved about $150.00 on that , so a big fat plus 1 rep for you man! Thanks!


Well my order process went through for the monitor this morning! And after yesterday of actually being able to see one and put my hands on it , I can not wait to get this sucker here! Haven't been this excited about a PC part in a long time! And thanks again to *Vmirjamali* for that great link!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Well my order process went through for the monitor this morning! And after yesterday of actually being able to see one and put my hands on it , I can not wait to get this sucker here! Haven't been this excited about a PC part in a long time! And thanks again to *Vmirjamali* for that great link!


Congrats for your purchase! Let us know how it goes once you get it









*EDIT:* I thought it would merge my reply with the post above, guess it doesn't on this forum.


----------



## Appatus

Yes!

The shop where I preordered this monitor just announced that they will get these monitors at 14.10! I'm actually super hyped for this, can't wait to play all the good games coming later this year on this monitor. I'm just wondering, should I upgrade my 980 SLI set for a pair of Ti-models? I know all games will run relatively well, but nowhere near the 100fps mark.

How big is the difference on a resolution like this?

E: It's a finnish store, but here's the link http://www.jimms.fi/fi/Product/Show/113848/um-cx1ee-006/acer-34-predator-x34-kaareva-ips-paneeli-3440x1440-ultrawide-21-9-g-sync-v2-dp-hdmi-usb-3_0


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appatus*
> 
> The shop where I preordered this monitor just announced that they will get these monitors at 14.10!


So where's the link to this store?


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

What's with all these European amazons having the monitor up for preorder or at least having the monitor up with a date for suspected arrival and then here in North America we have nothing. I can't find a single NA website that has them for preorder or even has them listed as going on sale soon.

It's making me worry lol. I've been waiting for this for what seems like forever. Just dialed in a great new OC on my SLI titanX Hybrids. I fully expect to be able to play most if not all games maxed out 3440x1440 at 90-100 fps. I'm currently gaming at 4k with the xb280hk gsync and I'm able to keep 60fps on everything maxed out aside from the witcher 3 where I need to turn off AA to keep the 60, but besides that.. keeping a rock solid 60. I'm guessing the drop in pixels for the x34 is going to give me the extra fps needed. Can't wait to find out







but the thing that makes it so much better is Gsync so even if i can only hit 80+ on some games it's still going to be noticeable.


----------



## vmirjamali

No Problem! I'm also looking to pick up a 34" ultra wide as well so I've been scrambling for good deals. That was one of them.The other was a non freesync 34uc97C for about $150 less but again no freesync so it's meh. Waiting for the gsync version to come out and drop to the $800 range to jump. It'll be a looong wait though it's not even out. May be smarter to just get a AMD card and get this one for $890.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> What's with all these European amazons having the monitor up for preorder or at least having the monitor up with a date for suspected arrival and then here in North America we have nothing. I can't find a single NA website that has them for preorder or even has them listed as going on sale soon.
> 
> It's making me worry lol. I've been waiting for this for what seems like forever. Just dialed in a great new OC on my SLI titanX Hybrids. I fully expect to be able to play most if not all games maxed out 3440x1440 at 90-100 fps. I'm currently gaming at 4k with the xb280hk gsync and I'm able to keep 60fps on everything maxed out aside from the witcher 3 where I need to turn off AA to keep the 60, but besides that.. keeping a rock solid 60. I'm guessing the drop in pixels for the x34 is going to give me the extra fps needed. Can't wait to find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the thing that makes it so much better is Gsync so even if i can only hit 80+ on some games it's still going to be noticeable.


Amazon does list it as a pre-order, but there is no expected arrival date at all for now sadly


----------



## thrgk

scan co in the uk has it for preorder and says they will get it October 9th


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Amazon does list it as a pre-order, but there is no expected arrival date at all for now sadly


Really? Are you sure? Can you provide a link for me please?


----------



## thrgk

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/34-acer-predator-x34-curved-nvidia-g-sync-gaming-monitor-ips-60hz-3440x1440-4ms-10001-tilt-dp-hdmi-u


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> scan co in the uk has it for preorder and says they will get it October 9th


Yes... we're all aware of that. I did specifically mention north america in my post though.


----------



## thrgk

No I didn't read your post I am busy ATM and was trying to help but I see you are ungrateful. My bad.

Well for anyone in the UK scan co has it on pre order


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> No I didn't read your post I am busy ATM and was trying to help but I see you are ungrateful. My bad.
> 
> Well for anyone in the UK scan co has it on pre order


Not ungreatful at all dude. Just didn't understand why you posted that when I specifically said about north america and said how Europe has quite a few places taking preorders.

Just figured if you were posting in response to me you would have read what I wrote. I should have realized you might not have been posting to me. Sorry dude


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Yes... we're all aware of that. I did specifically mention north america in my post though.


Ah sorry, I was replying to the first part of your post about Europe pre-order availability date. While they have one in UK (and maybe other places) we have none for Italy either. I was talking about that Amazon listing









As an example i7-6700k has been on pre-order on Amazon.it for ~2 months and there's no specific date yet either.


----------



## brun019822

I hope you get it fast, I was reading some of the reviews on them and they seem a little shady


----------



## atomicus

Interestingly, TFT Central have posted up over at the OCUK forums saying that Acer have directly said to them that the "up to" message is because the user can choose their selected max refresh rate support in the OSD, from 60Hz up to 100Hz. They've also reaffirmed that overclocking won't affect warranty.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Interestingly, TFT Central have posted up over at the They've also reaffirmed that overclocking won't affect warranty.


Thank the Lard Cheesus Crust Lard of Hostess Cupcakes! Who is to be braised forever and ever and ever. Hallelujah!

Only if we knew the exact US release date by now.


----------



## atomicus

It actually would have been the most ridiculous situation ever if Acer turned around and said "anyone who overclocks our monitor which is being sold as an overclock-able monitor, and which you are paying a hefty premium for, won't be covered by warranty". That would have been beyond insane of them, so I was never concerned about this personally. Nor am I worried about the monitor reaching 100hz or not. By far and away the biggest issue with this monitor is going to be the risk of IPS glow and BLB, which has plagued every ultra-wide using this panel to date, to some extent or another... and that will be nothing less than a lottery when you buy.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> By far and away the biggest issue with this monitor is going to be the *risk of IPS glow and BLB*, which has plagued every ultra-wide using this panel to date, to some extent or another... and that will be nothing less than a lottery when you buy.


Which a nub like me would easily overlook. That is why I will seek the advice of user here at overclock to be sure since I am blind as a bat and have never used anything other than my stone age 1920 x 1080 60Hz TN monitor.

I'm very sure that since Americans are receiving this last (the last will be first) we'll be in good shape since we're not receiving the first defective batch like the Germans did.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> 3 x30" dells plus a x34 that's a nice setup your go a have there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> 3 x30" dells plus a x34 that's a nice setup your go a have
> 
> Cheers. Just gotta find some monitor stands to support them. Heavy as hell.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Interestingly, TFT Central have posted up over at the OCUK forums saying that Acer have directly said to them that the "up to" message is because the user can choose their selected max refresh rate support in the OSD, from 60Hz up to 100Hz. They've also reaffirmed that overclocking won't affect warranty.


Yeah it seems like the Z35 and PG279Q function the same way with regards to "overclocking." Makes me wonder why they don't come at the overclocked refresh rate by default. Will some peoples' monitors be unable to run the refresh rate?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Newegg just got theirs in so retail availability in the US should be really soon!







http://unlocked.newegg.com/hands-on-review-acer-predator-x34-ips-monitor/

Edit: Found it listed for PREORDER, coming out real soon on Oct 13th!!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869&cm_mmc=unlocked-_-Article-_-acerx34-_-NA

*MSRP is 1299$*


----------



## clubber_lang

$200.00 more for that dang Gsync chip! I ended up getting the FreeSync version for $890.00 ( actually $944.00 with insurance and extra warranty ). Hope to have it by the end of this week.

Besides one being freeSync and on being Gsync , wasn't there supposed to be a couple of other things that were different between the two monitors? Like less or more hookup's in the back and so forth?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> $200.00 more for that dang Gsync chip! I ended up getting the FreeSync version for $890.00 ( actually $944.00 with insurance and extra warranty ). Hope to have it by the end of this week.
> 
> Besides one being freeSync and on being Gsync , wasn't there supposed to be a couple of other things that were different between the two monitors? Like less or more hookup's in the back and so forth?


Yes the Predator has the latest Gsync 2.0 chip meaning it supports an additional HDMI input instead of only supporting a single DP 1.2 connection.


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Newegg just got theirs in so retail availability in the US should be really soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://unlocked.newegg.com/hands-on-review-acer-predator-x34-ips-monitor/
> 
> Edit: Found it listed for PREORDER, coming out real soon on Oct 13th!!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869&cm_mmc=unlocked-_-Article-_-acerx34-_-NA
> 
> *MSRP is 1299$*


What happen??? Is preorder over????

Edit: for some reason it wasn't letting me order from my phone, finally was able to get it through. Thanks!


----------



## CallsignVega

Pre-ordered. Wonder how long it will take to come in stock. Maybe since Newegg is "exclusive launch" for the US they shipped some by air.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> What happen??? Is preorder over????


Pre-order option is still there for me. If you're on mobile its greyed out for whatever reason.


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Pre-order option is still there for me. If you're on mobile its greyed out for whatever reason.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Pre-order option is still there for me. If you're on mobile its greyed out for whatever reason.


Yep I figured it out. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Metros

Well this seems more interesting however, lets find out how well ACER QC their monitor.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> What happen??? Is preorder over????
> 
> Edit: for some reason it wasn't letting me order from my phone, finally was able to get it through. Thanks!


Awesome, looking forward to seeing how yours turns out!


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Based off TFTs update with the revised firmware this should be one beast of a monitor. Sadly I won't be able to afford it till around January, but I'm still really excited to be getting one in a few months!


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Pre-ordered. Wonder how long it will take to come in stock. Maybe since Newegg is "exclusive launch" for the US they shipped some by air.


Says OCT 13th on the preorder page if you didn't see.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Says OCT 13th on the preorder page if you didn't see.


Those dates are usually soft.


----------



## wildwind

Omg thanks a lot !! I've been waiting for this. Gotta go sell my kidney right now to pre-order this !!!


----------



## drfish

Come on Amazon give me a pre-order option! I'm going to regret it so much if I wait to buy it from Amazon and then it becomes harder to get then pre-ordering it now...


----------



## marffeus

Waiting on Amazon too, mostly for their superior return policy in case I have any dead pixels etc. I haven't dealt with NewEgg for returns but their policy seems a little strict.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Just tried to preorder.. they won't ship to canada for some reason







hopefully newegg.ca will be getting it for preorder shortly. Ugh ! The struggle to get this monitor ordered is real.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marffeus*
> 
> Waiting on Amazon too, mostly for their superior return policy in case I have any dead pixels etc. I haven't dealt with NewEgg for returns but their policy seems a little strict.


What about their premier service? Isn't it supposed to be hassle free returns or something like that?


----------



## marffeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> What about their premier service? Isn't it supposed to be hassle free returns or something like that?


Yeah I'm not sure how it works, funny enough they have a promotion where premier is free for a year with a .edu email which I took advantage of. So now I'm back to possibly pre-ordering!


----------



## heyguyslol

Newegg pre-order Acer X34 achievement unlocked.


----------



## txfeinbergs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Which a nub like me would easily overlook. That is why I will seek the advice of user here at overclock to be sure since I am blind as a bat and have never used anything other than my stone age 1920 x 1080 60Hz TN monitor.
> 
> I'm very sure that since Americans are receiving this last (the last will be first) we'll be in good shape since we're not receiving the first defective batch like the Germans did.


You are going to have IPS glow. That is just a fact. Of course, most of the egregious examples that people love to post have the brightness cranked all the way up to 100 and in a dark room which is absurd. My Dell, which I received last Wednesday has it in the top left and right corners and it was very noticeable when I first turned the monitor on. I was immediately irritated, but then realized the brightness was cranked to 75 by default. Now that I have turned it down to 20, which is where I like it for normal use, it isn't even noticeable. FYI, no dead or stuck pixels. This thing is gorgeous. Not bad for $620. Nice to get rid of my stuck pixel Acer.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> You are going to have IPS glow.


We'll have to see. I'm not very keen or picky about these things. When I receive it I'll try to get a second opinion to make sure the monitor is acceptable or not.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Those dates are usually soft.


Ah I see


----------



## Kanivakil

I agree with the rest. It's better to purchase from Amazon because of superior customer service for prime members, and besides, the store card gives 5% cash back, but I'm going to use my Citi Double Cash back credit card which is better. I don't know. I could end up buying from outside my state instead since it's tax free.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I agree with the rest. It's better to purchase from Amazon because of superior customer service for prime members, and besides, the store card gives 5% cash back, but I'm going to use my Citi Double Cash back credit card which is better. I don't know. I could end up burying from outside my state instead since it's tax free.


Yep Amazon is nice but the fact that they tax now just doesn't make it worth it for me. At least on really expensive items like this.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> What about their premier service? Isn't it supposed to be hassle free returns or something like that?


May want to check with Newegg on that. I'm not sure if this monitor qualifies for Premier benefits - I'm a member and no free shipping is offered for this monitor which suggests it does not.


----------



## smushroomed

order'd on newegg. thanks.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> order'd on newegg. thanks.


Tax free? I'll avoid the $97.50 and $30 shipping fee thank you.


----------



## Qcbuild

http://unlocked.newegg.com/hands-on-review-acer-predator-x34-ips-monitor/

that dude said **Build quality is top notch, including the seriously solid metal legs that can double as a melee weapon in times of need.** lol if anybody get in ur house throw him your x34 in the head no hesitation!


----------



## smushroomed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Tax free? I'll avoid the $97.50 and $30 shipping fee thank you.


Life is too short to worry about the small things. Plenty of us have been waiting for this monitor. Small price to pay to finally have this thing in my hands.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> http://unlocked.newegg.com/hands-on-review-acer-predator-x34-ips-monitor/
> 
> that dude said **Build quality is top notch, including the seriously solid metal legs that can double as a melee weapon in times of need.** lol if anybody get in ur house throw him your x34 in the head no hesitation!


Been waiting way to long for this monitor to do that lol, I'd have to sacrifice a speaker instead haha


----------



## skypine27

Also pulled the trigger on a newegg preorder today.

It says: Limit 2 per customer ! HAH! Just like when i bought my Titan X's









Anyway I live in Hong Kong so assuming newegg actually gets them on the 13th it will be about a week after that before it shows up at my place via FedEx. Im a gamer and will post gaming impressions and answer gaming questions.


----------



## Clad120

I can't wait!

I finally ordered it on amazon, but there's still no release date. Acer is playing with my nerves.


----------



## Zanchito

Alternate.de still hasn't got the replacement screens with the updated firmware for those of us who bought the first batch.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanchito*
> 
> Alternate.de still hasn't got the replacement screens with the updated firmware for those of us who bought the first batch.


I bought it from a shop in Belgium here who also had the first bad batches of monitors, they just sayd that i would get my money back even thoh i asked for a repair.. was told it would take longer to fix then just recieve my money back and order a new one when new stock came in..


----------



## Zanchito

@Cruise252 Thanks for the hint! I'll keep the order until another reliable shop has it in stock. The preorders have been steadily rising in price and I'd like to keep my initial price locked. I'm counting on the monitor being available from the 9th to the 13th on most retailers.


----------



## Nebula93

I am about to preorder this from Newegg but have a question. Anyone heard if the US stock is/will suffer from the banding issue?

The TFT updated review states this:

Update 6th October 2015

Acer have confirmed that for any user who purchased the screen from the very early stock available in Germany, they would need to contact Acer service and support who will arrange a firmware update with them. We have been unable to confirm if Acer US stock will be fixed before shipment as we have been asked to contact Acer US directly for that verification. We would be surprised if it was not fixed when retail stock becomes available in the US though given it is a known issue and has been addressed elsewhere before release.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> Life is too short to worry about the small things. Plenty of us have been waiting for this monitor. Small price to pay to finally have this thing in my hands.


Your money. Your choice.


----------



## funfordcobra

Gonna be lots of BLB and banding I'm afraid. I just don't see acer doing a firmware update and especially confuses me that they won't release it to the public. $1300item+100tax+50over night shipping, better be some damn good monitors that are flawless lol.

I just don't see acer sending Germany a bad batch and I don't believe there's been enough time to "fix" the unshipped ones.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Gonna be lots of BLB and banding I'm afraid. I just don't see acer doing a firmware update and especially confuses me that they won't release it to the public. $1300item+100tax+50over night shipping, better be some damn good monitors that are flawless lol.
> 
> I just don't see acer sending Germany a bad batch and I don't believe there's been enough time to "fix" the unshipped ones.


I just know that when i recieved my monitor with the banding issue i contacted acer BE and acer UK to see if i could get the firmware and do it myself.. got the same answer twice.. return to your place of purchase or file a RMA claim with acer themselfs to send it back.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Gonna be lots of BLB and banding I'm afraid. I just don't see acer doing a firmware update and especially confuses me that they won't release it to the public. $1300item+100tax+50over night shipping, better be some damn good monitors that are flawless lol.
> 
> I just don't see acer sending Germany a bad batch and I don't believe there's been enough time to "fix" the unshipped ones.


Skeptic? Pessimistic? Sit on tight and see how people will respond to their new toy.

I'm am not a skeptic or am I pessimistic. I think there will many happy Americans with their new toy in hand. But we'll both have to wait and see.


----------



## funfordcobra

Naw, just a realist. Unless they ship all bad monitors to Texas, this will most likely be a nightmare. We will see. I've already bought an xb270hu and also considering the xb280hu to sit next to it and would still be saving around 100 bucks in the end over buying this.

If I see good numbers at the official release date and no banding, I may return the xb270hu and xb280hu and get one. Not sure yet. 21:9 was fun but wasn't end all gaming experience for me same as 144 hz 1080p surround. 16:9 came with a lot less hassle than these newer resolutions.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Gonna be lots of BLB and banding I'm afraid. I just don't see acer doing a firmware update and especially confuses me that they won't release it to the public. $1300item+100tax+50over night shipping, *better be some damn good monitors that are flawless lol.*


You realize we're talking about *Acer* here right?







Good QC is just not in their nature/culture.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Naw, just a realist.._.this will *most likely* be a nightmare._


A pessimist sees a half empty glass
An optimist sees a half full glass
A realist simply sees a half glass. It's neither half full or half empty.

AS A REALIST, YOU CAN NOT FORMULATE FACTUAL INFORMATION BASED ON SPECULATIONS.

Sit on tight and see what the results will be when people open their boxes. *My speculation* is that many Americans will be happy with their new toy. But we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You realize we're talking about *Acer* here right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good QC is just not in their nature/culture.


Neither was gaming monitors until not long ago. We'll see how things go. Since Jason Chen took the mantle of acer ceo in 2014, acer has seen steady growth and are starting to flex their innovative muscles. Im excited to see where the company goes in the next few years.


----------



## Dannntastic

Huh, looks like they stopped the pre-orders from NewEgg. Trying from a desktop (non-mobile) and I get "Auto-Notify" instead of a pre-order button.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Also pulled the trigger on a newegg preorder today.
> 
> It says: Limit 2 per customer ! HAH! Just like when i bought my Titan X's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I live in Hong Kong so assuming newegg actually gets them on the 13th it will be about a week after that before it shows up at my place via FedEx. Im a gamer and will post gaming impressions and answer gaming questions.


I find it quite funny that something made in China get's shipped to the US, only to be shipped back to China for a customer.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannntastic*
> 
> Huh, looks like they stopped the pre-orders from NewEgg. Trying from a desktop (non-mobile) and I get "Auto-Notify" instead of a pre-order button.


Just means they have sold out all of their pre-order stock that's coming in the first shipment.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannntastic*
> 
> Huh, looks like they stopped the pre-orders from NewEgg. Trying from a desktop (non-mobile) and I get "Auto-Notify" instead of a pre-order button.


Which is good news. I wouldn't pre-order. I'll let some other people be the test subject instead. I don't really want to have to drive to the nearest UPS to drop off the defective monitor even though it's free because I am a Amazon Prime Member.


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Which is good news. I wouldn't pre-order. I'll let some other people be the test subject instead. I don't really want to have to drive to the nearest UPS to drop off the defective monitor even though it's free because I am a Amazon Prime Member.


I'm good, I'll take my chances.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannntastic*
> 
> I'm good, I'll take my chances.


That's a cool thing about me. I'm never anxious for any product although I've been waiting for the X34 since April, and others probably since the creation of this thread. Heck, I like GTA but still wouldn't buy it until the retail price is $19.99 and 75% off of that during a sale.

If I knew this monitor would for a fact cost $999.99 when the Asus 300R is released, I wouldn't buy this monitor at all until that time.


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> That's a cool thing about me. I'm never anxious for any product although I've been waiting for the X34 since April, and others probably since the creation of this thread. Heck, I like GTA but still wouldn't buy it until the retail price is $19.99 and 75% off of that during a sale.
> 
> If I knew this monitor would for a fact cost $999.99 when the Asus 300R is released, I wouldn't buy this monitor at all until that time.


That IS cool!


----------



## Tuckers

I never actually read up on what the issues was on these, why are they needing a firmware update? Like how would you know if u had a defective one or a fixed one?


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> I never actually read up on what the issues was on these, why are they needing a firmware update? Like how would you know if u had a defective one or a fixed one?


There is a banding issue on the free-sync version with the blue spectrum. Its likely on the g-sync version.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannntastic*
> 
> That IS cool!


It will only happen in my dream that the X34 will cost $300.00 less by the time Acer 300R is release, only a dream...


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannntastic*
> 
> There is a banding issue on the free-sync version with the blue spectrum. Its likely on the g-sync version.


No, the issue is on the G-sync version alone and was discovered thanks to the first batch sent to a German shop (alternate.de). The FreeSync version never had it in the first place.


----------



## smushroomed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Which is good news. I wouldn't pre-order. I'll let some other people be the test subject instead. I don't really want to have to drive to the nearest UPS to drop off the defective monitor even though it's free because I am a Amazon Prime Member.


Why are you throwing salt on everyone that has pre-ordered?

We understand you don't pre-ordering, you don't need to reply to everyone that has with a negative comment.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> No, the issue is on the G-sync version alone and was discovered thanks to the first batch sent to a German shop (alternate.de). The FreeSync version never had it in the first place.


Also, Acer had already communicated that the banding is fixed with their new firmware. The future of the X34 looks good. I'm just waiting for all the user review coming in a few weeks.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> *(I)* understand you [won't be] pre-ordering[;] you don't need to reply to everyone that has with a negative comment.


You can do whatever you choose; I am speaking on my behalf.


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You can do whatever you choose; I am speaking on my behalf.


I think that's the problem.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannntastic*
> 
> I think that's the problem.


You can do whatever you choose as long as you do not harm your fellowman.


----------



## latexyankee

What the hell happened in the last 30 pages of this thread....can we have an age restriction for access?


----------



## eucalyptus

God Damn!!!!

Have been looking in to the new Star Wars game. People with a single 980 Ti only gets around 100 fps in Ultra 1080P......

How would I possible be able to reach 40-60 FPS with this monitor lol







Can't have another card -limited to ITX.

Yeah people, I got second thoughts -AGAIN!

**Hope G-sync can make it more fluent/flow at lower fps.


----------



## Frawstfyre

Quote:


> Have been looking in to the new Star Wars game. People with a single 980 Ti only gets around 100 fps in Ultra 1080P......
> 
> How would I possible be able to reach 40-60 FPS with this monitor lol tongue.gif Can't have another card -limited to ITX.
> 
> Yeah people, I got second thoughts -AGAIN!


Could just do what I plan to do and play on high around 50 - 70 FPS, actually use the G-Sync that we're paying for with this monitor, and just plan to buy a 2nd GPU in the future.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> God Damn!!!!
> 
> Have been looking in to the new Star Wars game. People with a single 980 Ti only gets around 100 fps in Ultra 1080P......
> 
> How would I possible be able to reach 40-60 FPS with this monitor lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't have another card -limited to ITX.
> 
> Yeah people, I got second thoughts -AGAIN!
> 
> **Hope G-sync can make it more fluent/flow at lower fps.


Yup G-SYNC will help. This is why I won't go for 3440 x 1440 until Pascal comes out.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup G-SYNC will help. This is why I won't go for 3440 x 1440 until Pascal comes out.


Yeah, I am building the comuter right now, and already bought and paid everything months ago









Computer + monitor and I'm up in 8600 USD, and I only have a single 980 Ti. It's my first desktop computer, that's why I couldn't wait for pascal.

I hope to keep the X34 for atleast 5 years, and also my 5820K, guess the only thing I need to upgrade within the next 3 years is the GPU :/

If pascal perform good enough it could be a savior in the future. Right now I spent to much to be able to buy a swift and then upgrade to the X34, the loss is to much to just swap things out so quickly :/


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> God Damn!!!!
> 
> Have been looking in to the new Star Wars game. People with a single 980 Ti only gets around 100 fps in Ultra 1080P......
> 
> How would I possible be able to reach 40-60 FPS with this monitor lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't have another card -limited to ITX.
> 
> Yeah people, I got second thoughts -AGAIN!
> 
> **Hope G-sync can make it more fluent/flow at lower fps.


Wait and get that dual GM200 card coming out soon


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Wait and get that dual GM200 card coming out soon


Would actually prefer the Genisis (Fury X2)









About the display, how is for example medium 1440p Vs Ultra 1080P? Does it still look better in even lower graphic just because you have more pixels? So High on 1440P may not be so stupid?
I don't know if 1440P looks better than 1080P.

I am just a scrub guys, a nooob


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Would actually prefer the Genisis (Fury X2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the display, how is for example medium 1440p Vs Ultra 1080P? Does it still look better in even lower graphic just because you have more pixels? So High on 1440P may not be so stupid?
> I don't know if 1440P looks better than 1080P.
> 
> I am just a scrub guys, a nooob


It really depends on the game. Some games lose more quality at "medium" settings than others. But picture quality will be significantly better at 3440 x 1440 due to the extra pixels.


----------



## txfeinbergs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Naw, just a realist. Unless they ship all bad monitors to Texas, this will most likely be a nightmare. We will see. I've already bought an xb270hu and also considering the xb280hu to sit next to it and would still be saving around 100 bucks in the end over buying this.
> 
> If I see good numbers at the official release date and no banding, I may return the xb270hu and xb280hu and get one. Not sure yet. 21:9 was fun but wasn't end all gaming experience for me same as 144 hz 1080p surround. 16:9 came with a lot less hassle than these newer resolutions.


What is wrong with Texas? Well, besides the obvious like Rick Perry and nut job Ted Cruz.


----------



## funfordcobra

I live in Dallas. From my experience, they ship all the bad monitors here.


----------



## Metros

Well for those who cannot decide what monitor to buy, the ASUS PG279Q is out in Germany (sold out though)

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/27Zoll--68-58cm--Asus-PG279Q-schwarz-2560x1440-DisplayPort-HDMI_1014728.html


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> I just know that when i recieved my monitor with the banding issue i contacted acer BE and acer UK to see if i could get the firmware and do it myself.. got the same answer twice.. return to your place of purchase or file a RMA claim with acer themselfs to send it back.


What's this banding issue you speak of? I just preordered it yesterday.


----------



## Fraguh

Did someone say there was an Amazon pre order link?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I find it quite funny that something made in China get's shipped to the US, only to be shipped back to China for a customer.


Me too dude. Me too. I can't wait around for them to shown up In HKG since i want to play fallout 4 at 100 FPS next month.. (Unless of course fallout 4 is locked at 60 FPS in game ...)


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I live in Dallas. From my experience, they ship all the bad monitors here.


**** I'm in San Antonio.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Jeez, $1299 USD? I don't want to know the price we'll be paying up here in Canada... ......$1692.32 CAD according to xe? .... ...Yeah, I think I'm going to pass on that.


----------



## RobotDevil666

I just ordered mine form overclockers.co.uk could not wait any longer, super excited about it








Hopefully it will have acceptable level of IPS glow/blb my current monitor has some but not too much so i was able to live with it.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> What's this banding issue you speak of? I just preordered it yesterday.


Just look at the previous pictures in this thread, dont worry about your pre-order.. all the monitors sold now should have the new and fixed firmware (we hope).


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Just look at the previous pictures in this thread, dont worry about your pre-order.. all the monitors sold now should have the new and fixed firmware (we hope).


I sure hope so, I would be really pissed off if that problem was still there, should have mine in few days, hoping for Saturday delivery and I'll report back.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> I sure hope so, I would be really pissed off if that problem was still there, should have mine in few days, hoping for Saturday delivery and I'll report back.


Highly unlikely banding will be an issue, should definitely have been fixed now. Far more likely to be a problem however is BLB and/or glow... Acer's track record in this department, and for this panel generally across all the monitors it has featured in, is particularly poor, so fingers crossed yours doesn't suffer badly with either. It's by far and away my biggest concern with this monitor, so I will be eagerly awaiting user feedback as more and more get out in to the wild.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Highly unlikely banding will be an issue, should definitely have been fixed now. Far more likely to be a problem however is BLB and/or glow... Acer's track record in this department, and for this panel generally across all the monitors it has featured in, is particularly poor, so fingers crossed yours doesn't suffer badly with either. It's by far and away my biggest concern with this monitor, so I will be eagerly awaiting user feedback as more and more get out in to the wild.


Yea I'm a little worried to, like I said I'm willing to put up with it to some level but if it will be excessive I will be returning it.
But hey lets not focus on negatives here this display looks awesome and with just a little luck it will be.
By the way on overclockers.co.uk it's listed a 100Hz for anybody worried about their monitor not achieving 100HZ refresh rate and possible returns.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-089-AC

There you go 100Hz black on white so if it's even 99Hz you are fully within your right to return it should you wish to do so.


----------



## Tuckers

Just got a email from scan.co.uk saying they have received a message from acer saying the whole of the UK stock is now being delayed further.....gutted


----------



## Zanchito

This whole delay is shameful. If Acer is having distribution problems, they should release an statement and give an estimate date that is realistic.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> Just got a email from scan.co.uk saying they have received a message from acer saying the whole of the UK stock is now being delayed further.....gutted


awww crap !!
That means overclockes.co.uk won't have it either







did it say when will it be in stock ?
Their website still says ''item due tomorrow''


----------



## Zanchito

Alternate.de moved the date to the 14th. After 2 delays, I'm not trusting that either. It's a bit strange that overclockers.co.uk haven't moved their date yet.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Highly unlikely banding will be an issue, should definitely have been fixed now. Far more likely to be a problem however is BLB and/or glow... Acer's track record in this department, and for this panel generally across all the monitors it has featured in, is particularly poor, so fingers crossed yours doesn't suffer badly with either. It's by far and away my biggest concern with this monitor, so I will be eagerly awaiting user feedback as more and more get out in to the wild.


BLB/IPS Glow are a product of the panel manufacturer, in this case an LG panel. Acer/ASUS just make whole monitors out of the panel.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> awww crap !!
> That means overclockes.co.uk won't have it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did it say when will it be in stock ?
> Their website still says ''item due tomorrow''


This is what they said

It is with regret we have to inform you of a further delay to the following item:

LN65130 - 34 Acer Pred X34 Curved G-Sync

The item above is a new release and the manufacturer has advised stock into the Uk as a whole has been delayed.
We are awaiting a new lead date and we will email you with further updates once we receive them from the suppliers
and manufacturers.

Kind Regards,


----------



## eucalyptus

Haha wow! Some of the biggest stores in Scandinavia with distributors from Europe just announced "estimated 20 November", are they kidding me?

Mm, getting mad right now!


----------



## CallsignVega

Interesting, looks like the US may get "fixed" stock first. Suck it Europe! JK, I love Europe.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Interesting, looks like the US may get "fixed" stock first. Suck it Europe! JK, I love Europe.


No, not just yet, we'll have to wait for all the anxious "must have it NOW" buyers to receive their new toy before we can say if it is "fixed" yet.


----------



## funfordcobra

2 weeks just simply isn't enough time to firmware fix hundreds of monitors. The banding issue was only found about a week ago.

Unless the monitors have a October manufacturer date, they need to be pulled out of the boxes and hooked up to whatever magic machine they use for firmware updates that we cannot apply ourselves for whatever reason.

You guys are giving acer way too much credit. Asus is much more likely to get it right, sad to say.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> 2 weeks just simply isn't enough time to firmware fix hundreds of monitors. The banding issue was only found about a week ago.


Okay Mr. Pessimistic. Wait until next year for better chances.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> This is what they said
> 
> It is with regret we have to inform you of a further delay to the following item:
> 
> LN65130 - 34 Acer Pred X34 Curved G-Sync
> 
> The item above is a new release and the manufacturer has advised stock into the Uk as a whole has been delayed.
> We are awaiting a new lead date and we will email you with further updates once we receive them from the suppliers
> and manufacturers.
> 
> Kind Regards,


So not even a date, if they were expecting another delay they should have update the date earlier not in the last minute








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Haha wow! Some of the biggest stores in Scandinavia with distributors from Europe just announced "estimated 20 November", are they kidding me?
> 
> Mm, getting mad right now!


20th November ? wow i suspect It will be something similar here.
Do you have a pre order for it ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Interesting, looks like the US may get "fixed" stock first. Suck it Europe! JK, I love Europe.


woha there cowboy don't get ahead of yourself








But seriously there's a good chance that US stock will be delayed as well, hopefully not though.


----------



## Frawstfyre

I really hope U.S. doesn't have a delay. They're sold out on newegg.com already. I was expecting the U.S. release to finally be here. Wanted to wait for some quick customer reviews and was going to order it in a week or two.

I've been waiting for soooo many months. If I have to wait another month I'll be pretty disappointed.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> So not even a date, if they were expecting another delay they should have update the date earlier not in the last minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20th November ? wow i suspect It will be something similar here.
> Do you have a pre order for it ?
> wohah there cowboy don't get ahead of yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously there's a good chance that US stock will be delayed as well, hopefully not though.


Yeah got it pre ordered since July my first delivering date was August something, then 9 September, it's going good


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frawstfyre*
> 
> I really hope U.S. doesn't have a delay. They're sold out on newegg.com already. I was expecting the U.S. release to finally be here. Wanted to wait for some quick customer reviews and was going to order it in a week or two.
> 
> I've been waiting for soooo many months. If I have to wait another month I'll be pretty disappointed.


I wouldn't be anxious to buy anything. You don't want to be the first victim anyhow. It is waste of time and effort. Wait around and see what happens.

Only a small percent of gamers can purchase a monitor of this class anyhow. There will not be any shortage. Most gamers use monitors that cost less than $299.99 USD.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> BLB/IPS Glow are a product of the panel manufacturer, in this case an LG panel. Acer/ASUS just make whole monitors out of the panel.


Glow yes, BLB can be worsened by bezels being fitted too tightly. And I did say it was the panel generally that's the problem. Not that Acer or Asus have a great track record in the QC department, but that said, the LG ultra-wide panel had issues in both the Dell and LG monitors, so it's certainly not unique to any one manufacturer... and people seem to forget the X34 and PG348Q are using exactly the same panel! But we don't have a choice right now... it's Acer or Asus for G-Sync 1440p IPS, 16:9 or 21:9. Like it or lump it!


----------



## Metros

So now we know why ASUS has it at January 2016, if the ACER Predator X34 does come out at the end of November, you might as well wait for the ASUS PG348Q now. This is just how ACER is as a company.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You seem to not get it, you seem so confident that you want the ACER Predator X34 (even with all these issues) I am just commenting on another solution, if it comes out at the end of November, why not wait for it.
> 
> I can find your posts about the ACER Predator X34 in other ASUS topics, so read your comment before you state it.
> 
> You seem to only buy ACER, that is fine, I understand, keep buying the half done products.


You love Asus, that is fine, I understand, keep buying their full done products, but get the hell out of the thread about Acer!!!!

If you do understand, lock down your account and go to another forum, you have just been talking crap the whole thread. From now on I will NEVER buy a Asus product again. Can't believe their representatives try to steal buyers who has made it very clear they don't want your Asus crap monitor!

MOD pls, ban this person and get him out of here!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You seem to not get it, you seem so confident that you want the ACER Predator X34 (even with all these issues) I am just commenting on another solution, if it comes out at the end of November, why not wait for it.
> 
> I can find your posts about the ACER Predator X34 in other ASUS topics, so read your comment before you state it.
> 
> You seem to only buy ACER, that is fine, I understand, keep buying the half done products.


It was a joke. I don't mind what you say at all, ever. It bothers some other people, but I'm a pretty easy going person.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> It was a joke. I don't mind what you say at all, ever. It bothers some other people, but I'm a pretty easy going person.


Then I am sorry, however I just do not get some people on this website, it seems there opinion has been tainted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> You love Asus, that is fine, I understand, keep buying their full done products, but get the hell out of the thread about Acer!!!!
> 
> If you do understand, lock down your account and go to another forum, you have just been talking crap the whole thread. From now on I will NEVER buy a Asus product again. Can't believe their representatives try to steal buyers who has made it very clear they don't want your Asus crap monitor!
> 
> MOD pls, ban this person and get him out of here!


Yeah, of course I work for ASUS (try using something)

If you read some of my comments, you will know I actually stay away from their GPUs, I also bought an MSI X99 Godlike and not ASUS Extreme, some products ASUS do better (like monitors) this is why I want a ASUS PG348Q as we have had so many problems with the ACER Predator X34 for the price


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Then I am sorry, however I just do not get some people on this website, it seems there opinion has been tainted
> Yeah, of course I work for ASUS (try using something)
> 
> If you read some of my comments, you will know I actually stay away from their GPUs, I also bought an MSI X99 Godlike and not ASUS Extreme, some products ASUS do better (like monitors) this is why I want a ASUS PG348Q as we have had so many problems with the ACER Predator X34 for the price


You ever get tired of the trolling game? cause you kind of suck at it. When is the Asus even going to be released? And who the hell says some us can't just own both? If I want the Asus , I'll get that one too. Why is that any of your business and why do you feel the need to jump into a thread , about a specific monitor that you have no use for? Friggin' stupid.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So now we know why ASUS has it at January 2016, if the ACER Predator X34 does come out at the end of November, you might as well wait for the ASUS PG348Q now. This is just how ACER is as a company.


Lest put it this way If ASUS had their monitor available now I would consider it but even placeholder date on Overclockers.co.uk says 31.12.2015 and you can be sure as hell that's not the real release date.
So yea I'm going to wait for Acer because ASUS version of this monitor is not coming any time soon, somewhere in Q1 2016 is what you're looking at and I'm not waiting for that.
I hope that settles it for you, or do you need separate statements from all people in this thread to finally leave us alone ?


----------



## smushroomed

Did anyone else who ordered from newegg charged 30 bucks for 3 day shipping?

I checked the page again, and it states shipping is now only 10?


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> Did anyone else who ordered from newegg charged 30 bucks for 3 day shipping?
> 
> I checked the page again, and it states shipping is now only 10?


I got charged $28 I think? Do you think they will refund the difference?


----------



## vmirjamali

Yes they'll refund the difference. Contact them directly. They did for me for a different monitor yesterday.


----------



## Kanivakil

How does Newegg shipping work after receiving a defective item?


----------



## smushroomed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmirjamali*
> 
> Yes they'll refund the difference. Contact them directly. They did for me for a different monitor yesterday.


Thanks for the advice. Contacting newegg right now.


----------



## FilthyPleb

Will they get anymore to continue preorder or are they just gone until after they come out?


----------



## smushroomed

* smushroomed: I pre-ordered the item listed and I was charged 28.51 for 3 day shipping, but today the shipping charge is only 9.99. I would like the difference reduced, without change my pre-order for the item.*

Newegg.: If you do not mind me asking smushroomed for the 9.99 that seems to be the delivery method of 4- 7 business days, not the 3 business days
Newegg.: do you no longer wish to go with the 3 business day shipping?

* smushroomed: no i will stay with 3 day
smushroomed: how much are the other shipping options?*

Newegg.: 2 business days shipping is $76.64, next day shipping is $96.68. please keep in mind shipping time frame does not include processing time frame

* smushroomed: okay i will stick with the other. no change please.*

---

* smushroomed: does my pre-order being on process mean that the item will be in stock, then delivered? or that newegg only anticipates they will have this item and may "over-sell"?
smushroomed: for example, my order may be in "second round" of shipments*

Newegg.: so basically your pre-order puts you in line for the item once it arrives in our warehouse. Once the item comes in stock in our warehouse, your pre-order will be created as an actual order and will have to go through the processing, before the order will be shipped out. We do not charge your card until we receive the item and start the process for the order

*smushroomed: i see. so its possible my monitor may be on a 2nd truck or so?*

Newegg.: I do apologize if that seems a bit confusing

* smushroomed: no, what you said makes sense







*

Newegg.: as of right now there is no way of saying when your order will be processed, we will have to wait for the shipment to come into the warehouse


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> * smushroomed: I pre-ordered the item listed and I was charged 28.51 for 3 day shipping, but today the shipping charge is only 9.99. I would like the difference reduced, without change my pre-order for the item.*
> 
> Newegg.: If you do not mind me asking smushroomed for the 9.99 that seems to be the delivery method of 4- 7 business days, not the 3 business days
> Newegg.: do you no longer wish to go with the 3 business day shipping?
> 
> * smushroomed: no i will stay with 3 day
> smushroomed: how much are the other shipping options?*
> 
> Newegg.: 2 business days shipping is $76.64, next day shipping is $96.68. please keep in mind shipping time frame does not include processing time frame
> 
> * smushroomed: okay i will stick with the other. no change please.*
> 
> ---
> 
> * smushroomed: does my pre-order being on process mean that the item will be in stock, then delivered? or that newegg only anticipates they will have this item and may "over-sell"?
> smushroomed: for example, my order may be in "second round" of shipments*
> 
> Newegg.: so basically your pre-order puts you in line for the item once it arrives in our warehouse. Once the item comes in stock in our warehouse, your pre-order will be created as an actual order and will have to go through the processing, before the order will be shipped out. We do not charge your card until we receive the item and start the process for the order
> 
> *smushroomed: i see. so its possible my monitor may be on a 2nd truck or so?*
> 
> Newegg.: I do apologize if that seems a bit confusing
> 
> * smushroomed: no, what you said makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Newegg.: as of right now there is no way of saying when your order will be processed, we will have to wait for the shipment to come into the warehouse


Cool you saved me from having to chat with them also he really didn't ansASUS ROG PG278Qer your last question.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> You ever get tired of the trolling game? cause you kind of suck at it. When is the Asus even going to be released? And who the hell says some us can't just own both? If I want the Asus , I'll get that one too. Why is that any of your business and why do you feel the need to jump into a thread , about a specific monitor that you have no use for? Friggin' stupid.


What you going on about now, in fact, you buy the ACER Predator X34 when it comes out, it might have problems but if you want a half down monitor, that is fine, it seems people do not understand on this topic about waiting for things to come out and compare them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Lest put it this way If ASUS had their monitor available now I would consider it but even placeholder date on Overclockers.co.uk says 31.12.2015 and you can be sure as hell that's not the real release date.
> So yea I'm going to wait for Acer because ASUS version of this monitor is not coming any time soon, somewhere in Q1 2016 is what you're looking at and I'm not waiting for that.
> I hope that settles it for you, or do you need separate statements from all people in this thread to finally leave us alone ?


That is fine if you do not want to wait, I do understand, I am just giving different scenarios to why you might want to wait for ASUS


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> 2 weeks just simply isn't enough time to firmware fix hundreds of monitors. The banding issue was only found about a week ago.
> 
> Unless the monitors have a October manufacturer date, they need to be pulled out of the boxes and hooked up to whatever magic machine they use for firmware updates that we cannot apply ourselves for whatever reason.
> 
> You guys are giving acer way too much credit. Asus is much more likely to get it right, sad to say.


Actually the banding issue was found about a month ago :/


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What you going on about now, in fact, you buy the ACER Predator X34 when it comes out, it might have problems but if you want a half down monitor, that is fine, it seems people do not understand on this topic about waiting for things to come out and compare them
> That is fine if you do not want to wait, I do understand, I am just giving different scenarios to why you might want to wait for ASUS


I didn't have to wait for anything. It just got dropped off at my door 20mins ago. I just ordered it 2 days ago. So yeah , I'm sitting here with a big fat smile on my face.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> I didn't have to wait for anything. It just got dropped off at my door 20mins ago. I just ordered it 2 days ago. So yeah , I'm sitting here with a big fat smile on my face.


Congratz dude, any chance you might have the time to post some pics? Would love to see it.


----------



## FilthyPleb

How exactly did you obtain it if you live in the U.S.?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> I didn't have to wait for anything. It just got dropped off at my door 20mins ago. I just ordered it 2 days ago. So yeah , I'm sitting here with a big fat smile on my face.


Well lets have a look, does it have the correct firmware on it. Also we in the UK and Europe have to wait, I would like to know how you got it as Newegg has not started to ship them yet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Actually the banding issue was found about a month ago :/


It still happened though, so it got passed "ACER QC" that is why there was one delay, not sure what they are doing now, as there is another delay


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Well lets have a look, does it have the correct firmware on it. Also we in the UK and Europe have to wait, I would like to know how you got it as Newegg has not started to ship them yet
> It still happened though, so it got passed "ACER QC" that is why there was one delay, not sure what they are doing now, as there is another delay


If I happen to get one with banding with my newegg order I will most likely rma it to Acer directly provided there are no dead pixels and BLB. I think sending it back to newegg just for another monitor is a crap shoot to getting another one with banding issues where if I rma it to Acer they will most likely firmware my monitor and I dont have to play the lottery.


----------



## clubber_lang

Guys , this is the Freesync version , not the Gsync. Here it sits in the box for right now. Going to see if I can get her set up inside my desk tomorrow , but I'll be looking for a really good Vesa mount for it because it's going on my simrig / gaming rig. I'm also thinking of saying screw it and pick up a new R9 Fury X card. The two 7970's are doing ok in almost everything , but the race sims I usually drive seem to be more single gpu dependent. I think they'll struggle with the high res of 3440 x 1440 on this thing compared to my 1920 X 1080 27" monitor.


----------



## vmirjamali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Guys , this is the Freesync version , not the Gsync. Here it sits in the box for right now. Going to see if I can get her set up inside my desk tomorrow , but I'll be looking for a really good Vesa mount for it because it's going on my simrig / gaming rig. I'm also thinking of saying screw it and pick up a new R9 Fury X card. The two 7970's are doing ok in almost everything , but the race sims I usually drive seem to be more single gpu dependent. I think they'll struggle with the high res of 3440 x 1440 on this thing compared to my 1920 X 1080 27" monitor.


Looking forward to a quick review/pics of the unit! Looks sweet.


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmirjamali*
> 
> Looking forward to a quick review/pics of the unit! Looks sweet.


Oh man , I'm excited as hell for this thing! When I saw this thing on display a few days ago I knew I had to have it. I remember switching from my 24" to my 27" and thought that was a huge difference. And now this thing?...about 32 -1/2" wide and it completely dwarf's my 27" monitor. I'll get it set up inside my desk tomorrow and then find I nice and solid Vesa mount for it for my sim rig. I think if I do my research correctly and find out exactly what I can do to get the most out of all my sims and games , it'll be a pretty cool experience. It'll fit perfectly in this simrig / gaming station I built too! Not playing really any games at all for the past 10yrs , I feel like a fat chick in an ice cream shop right now! Totally excited!


----------



## Clad120

How much difference is there in height between a 27" 16/9 and a 34" 21/9 ?


----------



## Qcbuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> How much difference is there in height between a 27" 16/9 and a 34" 21/9 ?


tiny i had the lg 34 inch lg 2560*1080 it died. After i bought 1080p samsung 27 inch 16:9 and seriously i never feel it to be big enought i miss so much 34 inch when u go for 21:9 34 inch you can't go back it's like perfect size. Only reason why im still with my 16:9 is because of this 3440*1440p 100h coming, cash is on the table and no other option seems to be better now. Perso diffrence is night and day


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> How much difference is there in height between a 27" 16/9 and a 34" 21/9 ?


Practically nothing - http://www.displaywars.com/27-inch-16x9-vs-34-inch-21x9.


----------



## Tuckers

There's been an update from scan.co.uk

Unfortunately the following item is currently out of stock:

LN65130 - 34 Acer Pred X34 Curved G-Sync

We are expecting our stock levels to be replenished on 23/10/2015 if you are able to wait.

Once the item arrives back into stock the order will be picked and completed for you as a matter of urgency

Thank you in advance for your patience and co-operation.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> There's been an update from scan.co.uk
> 
> Unfortunately the following item is currently out of stock:
> 
> LN65130 - 34 Acer Pred X34 Curved G-Sync
> 
> We are expecting our stock levels to be replenished on 23/10/2015 if you are able to wait.
> 
> Once the item arrives back into stock the order will be picked and completed for you as a matter of urgency
> 
> Thank you in advance for your patience and co-operation.


So another 2 weeks, I'm pissed off but I guess It could be worse.
At least scan contacted you, I still didn't receive a word from overclockers.co.uk and their website still shows 9.10.2015


----------



## f1schu

Overclockers told me they are expecting the freesync one I have on preorder either today or tomorrow but I think I smell bs :/


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1schu*
> 
> Overclockers told me they are expecting the freesync one I have on preorder either today or tomorrow but I think I smell bs :/


When did you speak to them today ?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1schu*
> 
> Overclockers told me they are expecting the freesync one I have on preorder either today or tomorrow but I think I smell bs :/


They are still claiming the G-sync one in stock today too:
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-089-AC&groupid=17&catid=948

Though they have already pushed back the date twice.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> So another 2 weeks, I'm pissed off but I guess It could be worse.
> At least scan contacted you, I still didn't receive a word from overclockers.co.uk and their website still shows 9.10.2015


Scan are pretty good like that to be fair, your better off changing your pre order to scan and save yourself £40


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> Scan are pretty good like that to be fair, your better off changing your pre order to scan and save yourself £40


Yea I might do that
BTW scan has changed their date to 23rd October









http://www.scan.co.uk/products/34-acer-predator-x34-curved-nvidia-g-sync-gaming-monitor-ips-60hz-3440x1440-4ms-10001-tilt-dp-hdmi-u


----------



## BethorMorgan

Gents

allow me to express my feelings...they are causing me a subtle smile









I have this baby on pre order on Amazon since some days. Amazon very plainly states: _*"availability date unknown"*_

I'm convinced (my personal opinion) that it's a lot better "NOT TO KNOW" when it will be at your door, than being pushed forward week by week. I see some of you are angry, depressed etc because that shop postponed the date.

RELAX GUYS !








it will come...later if you check every 2 hours, sooner if you wait patiently

we all want it....but hey, enjoy another game while waiting. we have so many stressing factors around...while creating ourselves more ?

PEACE BROS !


----------



## RobotDevil666

What pisses me off the most in this situation is they changed the date in the very last minute and OCUK didn't even contact me.
I was expecting this delivered on Saturday or Monday and now they delayed it even more, if there was a delay coming they should have announce it earlier than this


----------



## Metros

Also some just sent a message to ACER about the ACER Predator X34

I've just called Acer direct to query and they've advised they will be released throughout Q4 depending on distributor.

They said the reality is that it's going to be late November at the earliest and HOPEFULLY before Christmas. Time to cancel the pre-order for me.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18687741&page=15


----------



## Clad120

Oh come on! End of november ? seriously ?


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Also some just sent a message to ACER about the ACER Predator X34
> 
> I've just called Acer direct to query and they've advised they will be released throughout Q4 depending on distributor.
> 
> They said the reality is that it's going to be late November at the earliest and HOPEFULLY before Christmas. Time to cancel the pre-order for me.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18687741&page=15


I had already said this earlier, Scandinavia's biggest store announced a week ago it's delayed to 20 Nov, seems like no one noticed though.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I had already said this earlier, Scandinavia's biggest store announced a week ago it's delayed to 20 Nov, seems like no one noticed though.


I was just saying about the UK as well though


----------



## marffeus

I wonder if the delays are why Newegg is now back on "Auto-Notify", or if they're still expecting shipment in mid-October?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marffeus*
> 
> I wonder if the delays are why Newegg is now back on "Auto-Notify", or if they're still expecting shipment in mid-October?


No newegg is on Auto-notify because of all the people who preordered the monitor already.


----------



## Meric1837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> No newegg is on Auto-notify because of all the people who preordered the monitor already.


Yup, I was one of them. Still in my Pre-Order queue showing a release date of 10/13/2015. Although now the product page is showing shipping as $9.99 and I paid $28.51 for Newegg 3-day. Wonder what the $9.99 shipping was.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meric1837*
> 
> Yup, I was one of them. Still in my Pre-Order queue showing a release date of 10/13/2015. Although now the product page is showing shipping as $9.99 and I paid $28.51 for Newegg 3-day. Wonder what the $9.99 shipping was.


It is 4-7 days


----------



## clubber_lang

Ok guys so I set this thing up this morning. Took the day off work to play around with it. I have to find a nice 3440 x 1440 motocross wallpaper haha! This one doesn't fit the way I'd like it to. It actually fits perfect inside my desk , BUT....it is too big for it to stay there and definitely needs to be mounted onto my SimRig. No bad pixels any where that I can see. Also ( and maybe all new monitors do this? ) but my old 27" was hooked up with DVI , this one I hooked up to the Display port. I turned it on and it scanned for the hookup and it just started working. The res is so high that I had to bump up the zoom for online viewing. The only con I can think of right now has nothing to do with the monitor itself , but they only supply a 4' long DP cord! Made it a little painful to hook up but I got it to work.


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Ok guys so I set this thing up this morning. Took the day off work to play around with it. I have to find a nice 3440 x 1440 motocross wallpaper haha! This one doesn't fit the way I'd like it to. It actually fits perfect inside my desk , BUT....it is too big for it to stay there and definitely needs to be mounted onto my SimRig. No bad pixels any where that I can see. Also ( and maybe all new monitors do this? ) but my old 27" was hooked up with DVI , this one I hooked up to the Display port. I turned it on and it scanned for the hookup and it just started working. The res is so high that I had to bump up the zoom for online viewing. The only con I can think of right now has nothing to do with the monitor itself , but they only supply a 4' long DP cord! Made it a little painful to hook up but I got it to work.


I'm very interested in the amount of IPS Glow/BLB this has. It is my one concern about getting this monitor. Would you be able to tell us your impressions of it in a dark room displaying a black image?


----------



## Meric1837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Ok guys so I set this thing up this morning. Took the day off work to play around with it. I have to find a nice 3440 x 1440 motocross wallpaper haha! This one doesn't fit the way I'd like it to. It actually fits perfect inside my desk , BUT....it is too big for it to stay there and definitely needs to be mounted onto my SimRig. No bad pixels any where that I can see. Also ( and maybe all new monitors do this? ) but my old 27" was hooked up with DVI , this one I hooked up to the Display port. I turned it on and it scanned for the hookup and it just started working. The res is so high that I had to bump up the zoom for online viewing. The only con I can think of right now has nothing to do with the monitor itself , but they only supply a 4' long DP cord! Made it a little painful to hook up but I got it to work.


Is that the freesync version or the X34? I just noticed it has "acer" instead of "predator" on the bottom bezel. Also, is your wallpaper 2560x1440? If so, that's a good representation of how much more screen space it has over 16:9.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meric1837*
> 
> Is that the freesync version or the X34? I just noticed it has "acer" instead of "predator" on the bottom bezel.


It's the freesync version, CK.


----------



## Cpt FatPants

clubber_lang,

How does this run with your Sim racing games and your current rig, what sort of FPS are you getting and at what settings.

Thanks.


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt FatPants*
> 
> clubber_lang,
> 
> How does this run with your Sim racing games and your current rig, what sort of FPS are you getting and at what settings.
> 
> Thanks.


The monitor is amazing , actually beyond belief! I am struggling a little on setting up my sims right now though. rFactor 2 gave me an option of what resolution I wanted to run at , and I picked 3440 X 1440 and it just worked. But it is laggy for me right now , because I know I have some things set up incorrectly. I just posted a " help me " thread over in the AMD video card forum and am hoping someone can help me there.

@Xeby.....It does have a very slight back bleed , but it's very un-noticable honestly. I can't really get a good picture of it until this evening because of the reflections coming in through the window. But as soon as it gets dark tonight I'll take a couple pictures and post them up here for you.


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt FatPants*
> 
> clubber_lang,
> 
> How does this run with your Sim racing games and your current rig, what sort of FPS are you getting and at what settings.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not quite sure yet , as I have things setup wrong. As soon as I can get the setting correct , it'll give me a good idea on what I need to do to get the FPS back up. Weird , some tracks seem to go real good , and others lag a bit. I think it has to do with the monitor trying to run Freesync and the cards not being able to do that.


----------



## clubber_lang

I seem to of gotten rFactor 2 running pretty well. Came to the conclusion that sim just doesn't like crossfire at all. The single 7970 is pretty much running everything at max settings at 75hz refresh rate. I don't understand this yet , but for some reason if I have CFX enabled , it won't let me go higher than a 30hz refresh rate. It's not the monitor though , it has something to do with the cards.

Once I got things figured in a little more on RF2 , it's pretty damn amazing! Just have to configure my other sims and this monitor will be golden! So far the enjoyment factor of this new monitor has been worth every penny!


----------



## clubber_lang

Ok I figured out GSCE and got her working and did some fooling around in rFactor2 as well.....both look amazing! rFactor with everything turned up is a little laggy , but way playable. GSCE with everything turned up to max , she's running smooth as silk at 75mz refresh and it's incredible! Fond out how to change the game in the config and it works great.

Game Stock car at 3440 X 1440.


----------



## Cpt FatPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Ok I figured out GSCE and got her working and did some fooling around in rFactor2 as well.....both look amazing! rFactor with everything turned up is a little laggy , but way playable. GSCE with everything turned up to max , she's running smooth as silk at 75mz refresh and it's incredible! Fond out how to change the game in the config and it works great.
> 
> Game Stock car at 3440 X 1440.


Thanks for the info, and I'm really pleased you've managed to iron things out and get your games running smooth, i have 2 Msi 970's amd like sim racing games and debating getting the G-sync version.

Looks good.

Thanks.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt FatPants*
> 
> Thanks for the info, and I'm really pleased you've managed to iron things out and get your games running smooth, i have 2 Msi 970's amd like sim racing games and debating getting the G-sync version.
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Thanks.


Hells yeah looks awesome. Man I can't wait to get it.

Really excited to see if my pc is gonna be able to game at 100hz on most games at this resolution. I think I have a pretty good shot. I built my pc 100% with 4k in mind as it's the resolution I've been playing at for around a year. I max out 99% of games 4k/60fps right now. Really the only one I need to turn AA off is with the witcher to keep that 60... so I'm guessing with the reduction in pixels I'm gonna be able to get close to 100 fps. I'm actually not even sure how high I could play games at in 4k cuz I use gsync and just cap my fps at 60.


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Ok I figured out GSCE and got her working and did some fooling around in rFactor2 as well.....both look amazing! rFactor with everything turned up is a little laggy , but way playable. GSCE with everything turned up to max , she's running smooth as silk at 75mz refresh and it's incredible! Fond out how to change the game in the config and it works great.
> 
> Game Stock car at 3440 X 1440.


Looks great!


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt FatPants*
> 
> Thanks for the info, and I'm really pleased you've managed to iron things out and get your games running smooth, i have 2 Msi 970's amd like sim racing games and debating getting the G-sync version.
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah no problem man. I will play around with my sims some more to get the most out of them that I can. I'm not super smart on the computer stuff , so I come here and these guys here ( most of them anyways ) are here to help. I',m a sim racer / driver on the computers more than anything else , because I'm a true moto-head that digs the competition in racing. I've been racing the two wheel stuff ( motocross see my sig below ) almost my entire life and the sim racing stuff is something I really enjoy. I do have quite a few FPS games as well , which I'll be testing a few of those out this weekend too. Actually take advantage of my CFX and see what these old 7970's may be able to do.

I couldn't d the triple monitor thing because they just take up way to much room and they can cause a lot of headaches trying to configure them correctly. This monitor is the sweet spot for me , and so far it's exceeded my expectations of what these sims could look like. 100% happy right now.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> ACER Predator X34 problems
> 
> Coil whine
> Blue banding (got fixed but still got passed QC)
> Not getting to 100hz
> Noise when displaying white screen
> Bad backlight bleed
> 
> It seems people do not read any comments about how the ACER Predator X34 is bad, they just do not read them


I just hope when the new firmware monitors hit the shelves most of these problems will be gone but highly doubt it.

I had one of the monitors with the banding issue wich some ppl know but that was indeed not the only problem about the monitor i recieved.. coil whine was indeed one of them and the high pitched noise when displaying something white. (i did however reach 100hz and thought the backlight bleed was not to bad).

Hoping next week or somewhere this month my shop in Belgium will have them in stock and will try out 1 monitor, if any of these problems are still around i will be waiting on the asus one most likely..


----------



## smushroomed

I ran triple rog swift. Triple screen is not worth the hassle unless you are a hardcore racing/flight gamer


----------



## heyguyslol

For anyone who didn't get to cash in on the newegg pre-order here's the link for Acer's US pre-order which was posted just now on Facebook. Hurry while supplies last.

http://us-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync


----------



## heyguyslol

Acer says the banding firmware update IS applied to these being shipped out in the US from their website. Hopefully thats the same case with the newegg orders.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Acer says the banding firmware update IS applied to these being shipped out in the US from their website. Hopefully thats the same case with the newegg orders.


**Rub hands in anticipation for user reviews before pulling the trigger**


----------



## Clefrigh

Hey Guys,

Do you think is it worth to change my monitor for one of this?, actually I have a Dell U3415W (34 Curved), and it's OC to 80 hz and stable for games and everything else.

Thanks!


----------



## wstanci3

If you can sell that monitor for maybe ~ $700, you then are paying an extra $600 for an extra 20Hz and G-sync.

Is it worth it to you? That's up to you


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> For anyone who didn't get to cash in on the newegg pre-order here's the link for Acer's US pre-order which was posted just now on Facebook. Hurry while supplies last.
> 
> http://us-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync


Sweet, thank you! Pulled the trigger.


----------



## Frawstfyre

So did I! So excited!

I know some think it's best to wait and see reviews and what not. But I saw TFT and Neweggs reviews and I'm pretty optimistic.

Now I'm just praying to win the monitor lottery and hope there's no dead pixels or too much BLB. Otherwise I might need to eat the shipping and return.

No worries though. Here we go!


----------



## heyguyslol

Looks like the Acer site pre-order is maxed as there is no longer an option to pre-order. I think there's a lot more of us who do want this monitor cuz the pre-orders from newegg and acer sold out within a few short hours.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Looks like the Acer site pre-order is maxed as there is no longer an option to pre-order. I think there's a lot more of us who do want this monitor cuz the pre-orders from newegg and acer sold out within a few short hours.


Be sure to tell us how happy or unhappy you are with your new toy.


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Looks like the Acer site pre-order is maxed as there is no longer an option to pre-order. I think there's a lot more of us who do want this monitor cuz the pre-orders from newegg and acer sold out within a few short hours.


Did they pull the Facebook post? I never saw the original but just went to their page and didn't see the post.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannntastic*
> 
> Did they pull the Facebook post? I never saw the original but just went to their page and didn't see the post.


I received a direct PM from them the X34 is ready for pre-order.


----------



## Meric1837

So I just asked them.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meric1837*
> 
> 
> 
> So I just asked them.


And so I have I. Which you can find quoted several pages back, at least for people outside of EU.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> For anyone who didn't get to cash in on the newegg pre-order here's the link for Acer's US pre-order which was posted just now on Facebook. Hurry while supplies last.
> 
> http://us-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync


Jeez...can't catch a break here...

Been waiting for this monitor for months... Missed the Newegg sale by an hour....I then have Check4Change running to watch NewEgg, Amazon, B&H, etc for when the ordering goes live....come here and find out that I missed another order!

;*(


----------



## swerve101

Does not really matter if you cannot get it now.

Be grateful that you are in a position to be able to afford one.
In a few months you want even realise that you waited a couple weeks extra.

Fallout 4 is in a month. I am hoping i can get it before it comes out then.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannntastic*
> 
> Did they pull the Facebook post? I never saw the original but just went to their page and didn't see the post.


https://www.facebook.com/AcerUSA/posts/1065134446830946?comment_id=1065251876819203&reply_comment_id=1084283984915992&offset=0&total_comments=20&notif_t=share_reply


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Jeez...can't catch a break here...
> 
> Been waiting for this monitor for months... Missed the Newegg sale by an hour....I then have Check4Change running to watch NewEgg, Amazon, B&H, etc for when the ordering goes live....come here and find out that I missed another order!
> 
> ;*(


Awe sorry man. Hopefully the next shipment won't be to long. According to Acer the US shipments have the new firmware so that eliminates one possible problem and they said the x34 is shipping out on the 13th from Acer so I'm pretty sure the same goes for newegg. If so I should have the monitor by Friday to run tests, take some pics to post. Not sure if I'm going to make any vids depends on time.


----------



## onmybikedrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Jeez...can't catch a break here...
> 
> Been waiting for this monitor for months... Missed the Newegg sale by an hour....I then have Check4Change running to watch NewEgg, Amazon, B&H, etc for when the ordering goes live....come here and find out that I missed another order!
> 
> ;*(


Me too man, me too. Ever since my LG 34UM95 21:9 I'm hooked on UW. Dying for Gsync, curved, and higher frame rates. Maybe it's an omen, my LG has treated me very well... Will I truely notice the difference? Maybe I'll wait for Fry's to get them in stock to see.


----------



## Tuckers

Ok guys I've found the gsync model in the UK on sale for £900 and it says available delivered by the 17th
What truth is in delivery seems debatable considering.

http://www.very.co.uk/acer-predator-x34bmiphz-34-inch-curved-219-ultrawide-qhd-ips-led-zeroframe-g-sync-gaming-monitor/1461312442.prd

It's actually advertised on the aver UK site so must be legit

Ok I thought I'd try it and when u get to delivery it changes to by the 14th of November


----------



## Cpt FatPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Hells yeah looks awesome. Man I can't wait to get it.
> 
> Really excited to see if my pc is gonna be able to game at 100hz on most games at this resolution. I think I have a pretty good shot. I built my pc 100% with 4k in mind as it's the resolution I've been playing at for around a year. I max out 99% of games 4k/60fps right now. Really the only one I need to turn AA off is with the witcher to keep that 60... so I'm guessing with the reduction in pixels I'm gonna be able to get close to 100 fps. I'm actually not even sure how high I could play games at in 4k cuz I use gsync and just cap my fps at 60.


Yeah I also was wondering if my 970's would be enough to get the most out of owning a screen like this when running some of the latest games.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt FatPants*
> 
> Yeah I also was wondering if my 970's would be enough to get the most out of owning a screen like this when running some of the latest games.


Guess the 3.5Gb Vram of the 970 is waaaaaaay to small! Would definitely go for at east 980 Ti.


----------



## funfordcobra

Asus or acer, what's the difference? They both have horrible QC. So the only guy to get a pg279q is returning it for dirt under the screen. It has horrible BLB as well that I personally would not put up with..

It's all just a gamble. I've chosen not to buy this round of monitors.. I wanted to though. I just went through the acer lottery for an xb270hu that I don't feel like playing again. I went 1/3 on this one so I actually feel lucky.. On my lg3340x1440 I went through 10 and still think it's a 1000 dolla panel. I'm super critical of monitors though.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> For anyone who didn't get to cash in on the newegg pre-order here's the link for Acer's US pre-order which was posted just now on Facebook. Hurry while supplies last.
> 
> http://us-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync


Hi,

I guess I'm blind but I don't see an "Add to Cart" option on that page. Just an "Add to Compare".


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I guess I'm blind but I don't see an "Add to Cart" option on that page. Just an "Add to Compare".


No longer an option. Initial shipment sold out.


----------



## Cpt FatPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Guess the 3.5Gb Vram of the 970 is waaaaaaay to small! Would definitely go for at east 980 Ti.


Yeah I have been thinking maybe of selling them on and getting a single card, but then with directx 12 being able to pool the memory and give me 7gib+ 1gb not so fast ram +g-sync , it might be worth hanging on a bit longer for those games and possible patches for maybe some current games and see how that pans out before I make that move.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I've chosen not to buy this round of monitors.


Good for you. Consider yourself $1,416 (tax, shipping) USD richer. Invest that money and by which ever round you decide to purchase the monitor, you will be able purchase many times over what you can purchase today.


----------



## clubber_lang

You guys that are waiting for the Gsync version , just hold tight! It'll be worth the wait! I have the FreeSync version , but I can't even take advantage of using the FreeSync because my 7970's are too old...and it's still amazing. Just wait when you guys get the chance to to use your GTX's in single or Sli.....you'll rock the hell out of that monitor! I think if any of you guys that have 7xx , 8xx , 9xx or a titan will just about destroy every single game , / sim that's ever been created.

You know what's weird? I looked at my screen last night for back bleed. I can barely see a little bit at the top of the screen in both upper corners. When I held my camera up to it , it looked like a i had a lot! The thing is , that is NOT what I physically see with my own eyes. What I'm saying is , I think a camera doesn't give you the " true " visuals of the screen. What I see on my camera is NOT what I see. The race sims , I see absolutely nothing. While playing Bioshock infinite , I still didn't see anything.

I think most of you guys know that the camera shots completely blow this back bleeding thing out of proportion. Not one single dead pixel and the 3440 X 1440 just looks awesome! So freakin' happy I got this thing!


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt FatPants*
> 
> Yeah I have been thinking maybe of selling them on and getting a single card, but then with directx 12 being able to pool the memory and give me 7gib+ 1gb not so fast ram +g-sync , it might be worth hanging on a bit longer for those games and possible patches for maybe some current games and see how that pans out before I make that move.


I think you'll be amazed at what those two 970's will do on this screen honestly. Especially with Gsync. And DX12 does that? It pools the memory from two cards together? If I was you , I'd get that monitor and run the hell out of both your cards. I think you'll be surprised at what they'll be able to do.

Last light while running rFactor two , on a single 7970 3GB , no freesync , @ 3440 X 1440 and everything turn up to max except shadows and moving crowd ( were on medium ) , forced 32bit and I was running a steady 50 - 75fps! That was with just one old 7970. I couldn't imagine what I would be getting if I had a 390x , Fury , fury X , 980 , titan , ect.

I dunno , I think some guys are just overly picky , but this is an enthusiast website. Me?....if I think it looks good and I can play what I want , I'm happy as heck.


----------



## Stangs55

So....

I'd love it if the 1000 series cards would be coming out soon....but I'm guessing it'll be Q2 2016 before we see them.

So...to bridge the gap, do I pickup another EVGA Superclocked 780 Ti to run in SLI? Or grab a 980 Ti?

Just trying to plan ahead for when I can actually order this monitor...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> So....
> 
> I'd love it if the 1000 series cards would be coming out soon....but I'm guessing it'll be Q2 2016 before we see them.
> 
> So...to bridge the gap, do I pickup another EVGA Superclocked 780 Ti to run in SLI? Or grab a 980 Ti?
> 
> Just trying to plan ahead for when I can actually order this monitor...


High end Pascal Q2 2017, low end and mid end Q2 2016

Also it will be interesting when we actually get a date for these monitors outside the US


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frawstfyre*
> 
> So did I! So excited!
> 
> I know some think it's best to wait and see reviews and what not. But I saw TFT and Neweggs reviews and I'm pretty optimistic.
> 
> Now I'm just praying to win the monitor lottery and hope there's no dead pixels or too much BLB. Otherwise I might need to eat the shipping and return.
> 
> No worries though. Here we go!


@Frawstfyre Did you get an email from Acer? I got the confirmation number after i placed the order but never got an email like it said it would send me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> High end Pascal Q2 2017


Ummm source???


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Ummm source???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> High end Pascal Q2 2017, low end and mid end Q2 2016
> 
> Also it will be interesting when we actually get a date for these monitors outside the US


Let me guess... its made by Asus.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannntastic*
> 
> Let me guess... its made by Asus.


No I will use logic here

READ THIS COMMENT, I will not post it again

One is the 16nm fab is new...and untested...and you can't go large and power hungry on first generation chips. Don't believe how unreliable a new fab is? Look at how long it took Nvidia to pick between Samsung and TSMC and finally siding with TSMC due to their longer working history and reliability.

Second point is...they will kill their own sales by offering their best card right at the release of the new generation. They will not be able to give any reason at all to their enthusiast market to upgrade their card within 3 years of launch. Whereas when you look at Kepler, people bought the 680, then the Titan came out, then the 780, and most people who bought the 680 eventually upgraded to those cards. And then when Maxwell launched, they started with just the 750 and 750ti. Then released the 980 that some bought, and finally after a while, the Titan X and 980ti which gave people (enthusiast market, again) a reason to upgrade.

Nvidia likes incremental upgrades. They don't want you to buy a card now, and launch another card in a year that completely destroys the card you bought. They put out one card, then 12 months later they bring out another card that is generally just 10-20% faster, so it's better than what they offered before, but not enough to **** off anyone who bought their last gen cards. And then another 6-12 months later they put out an even better card, with 50%+ better performance than their older cards, and people start upgrading again.

If on day one of the Pascal launch, if they come out with their absolute best card, they are going to have nothing interesting to bring to market for 2 to 3 years until Volta comes out. And that would be silly. Even if it were possible with the new 16nm fab. In terms of business, you need to offer a product that is a bit better than your competition, without being too much better/too costly for you. So they just need to put out a slight performance increase, but sell the card on much lower power consumption, wait for AMD to release something else, and then launch a bigger die version themselves, and back/forth they go. Just a quick reference:

FERMI

GTX 580 = 520mm2

KEPLER

GTX 680 = 294mm2
GTX Titan = 551mm2

MAXWELL

GTX 750ti = 148mm2
GTX 980 = 398mm2
GTX Titan X = 601mm2

Do you see the pattern? Small, Medium, Big, restart. Don't think about it based on die size. Because it's really just about transistor count. Pascal at 16nm, even a 294mm2 sized die like the GTX 680, along with HBM2, would result in performance close to the Titan X...and perhaps even higher due to lower heat/power consumption allowing higher clocks.
Hope that helps.

Also, NVIDIA is launching the GTX 990, so it would not make sense to release high end Pascal in Q2 2016

We also know HBM2 is going to have problems with amount of stacks as there was not enough HBM1 for AMD, so if NVIDIA and AMD are using HBM2, there will not be enough (Titan O, will need 16GB HBM2) this is why NVIDIA will have to wait for Samsung HBM2 (which starts production in Q2 2016) so it will take till 2017 for there to be enough and for NVIDIA to implement it on the GTX 1080ti and Titan O

Thanks for reading, I expect you did not even read this, so you will ask me again in a few days about why high end Pascal is coming out in Q2 2017


----------



## Kanivakil

We're gonna need an Acer Predator X34 thread club soon.


----------



## smushroomed

One day people will find this topic and they will see how the world ended.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> We're gonna need an Acer Predator X34 thread club soon.


Yeah, end of November


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> You guys that are waiting for the Gsync version , just hold tight! It'll be worth the wait! I have the FreeSync version , but I can't even take advantage of using the FreeSync because my 7970's are too old...and it's still amazing. Just wait when you guys get the chance to to use your GTX's in single or Sli.....you'll rock the hell out of that monitor! I think if any of you guys that have 7xx , 8xx , 9xx or a titan will just about destroy every single game , / sim that's ever been created.
> 
> You know what's weird? I looked at my screen last night for back bleed. I can barely see a little bit at the top of the screen in both upper corners. When I held my camera up to it , it looked like a i had a lot! The thing is , that is NOT what I physically see with my own eyes. What I'm saying is , I think a camera doesn't give you the " true " visuals of the screen. What I see on my camera is NOT what I see. The race sims , I see absolutely nothing. While playing Bioshock infinite , I still didn't see anything.
> 
> I think most of you guys know that the camera shots completely blow this back bleeding thing out of proportion. Not one single dead pixel and the 3440 X 1440 just looks awesome! So freakin' happy I got this thing!


I have seen peoples mention that taking a video of the monitor, and then a screenshot of it, works much better than taking a direct photo of the monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> We're gonna need an Acer Predator X34 thread club soon.


Once we get it we will be able to NOT hear/read more A...s c..p anymore finally


----------



## Frawstfyre

@Dannntastic
Quote:


> @Frawstfyre Did you get an email from Acer? I got the confirmation number after i placed the order but never got an email like it said it would send me.


I got the confirmation email with my order number and invoice.

The other email will come on 10/13 when it's shipped out.


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frawstfyre*
> 
> @Dannntastic
> I got the confirmation email with my order number and invoice.
> 
> The other email will come on 10/13 when it's shipped out.


Thank you. Strange, I didn't get the first email with invoice. I just got the confirmation number on the website. I do see a pending charge in my credit card. We'll see what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I guess I'm blind but I don't see an "Add to Cart" option on that page. Just an "Add to Compare".


Yeah man I believe that the link closed just a few hours after it opened up due to pre-order sales maxed. Just keep an eye on it as I'm sure it will open again in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Yeah man I believe that the link closed just a few hours after it opened up due to pre-order sales maxed. Just keep an eye on it as I'm sure it will open again in the next couple of weeks.


Days....let's plan on days....power of positive thinking....


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Days....let's plan on days....power of positive thinking....


It's times like these when one must ask themselves, "What would Jesus do?" lol.


----------



## VeerK

Petty squabbling aside, I'm really interested in what's going to happen in the months after the launch. At this price point, there's going to be a sizable number of discerning perfectionists. I'm curious to see how many units will end up being returned due to BLB vs the older LG and Dell units. G sync is a huge player judging by how fast the preorders sold out so I wonder if buyers will be more forgiving on this go around.


----------



## Shadowarez

So long as theres no dirt/hair/bandaids stuck behind monitor should be ok if they worked out how to manufacture these panels in clean rooms not some meth kitchen in back woods.


----------



## gtgtogo

I'm starting to lean towards the predator z35 instead of the x34. I currently have and Asus MX299Q 2560x1080 monitor overclocked to 75hz (no frame skipping). It's only 29 inches (which looks small for 21:9) and I would be happy to get a native 144hz instead of a sleek design. Anyone else having thoughts about the z35.


----------



## Frawstfyre

I feel like 35" at 1080p will be a little blurry. Kinda a stretched screen for a lower resolution.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtgtogo*
> 
> I currently have and Asus MX299Q 2560x1080 monitor overclocked to 75hz (no frame skipping). It's only 29 inches (which looks small for 21:9) and I would be happy to get a native 144hz instead of a sleek design. Anyone else having thoughts about the z35.


I won't favor the large pixels. I'm a PC gamer that sits an arms length plus a few inches away from the monitor.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtgtogo*
> 
> I'm starting to lean towards the predator z35 instead of the x34. I currently have and Asus MX299Q 2560x1080 monitor overclocked to 75hz (no frame skipping). It's only 29 inches (which looks small for 21:9) and I would be happy to get a native 144hz instead of a sleek design. Anyone else having thoughts about the z35.


I'm more interested in the Z35 than the X34 since 34" IPS would definitely have too much IPS glow for me. My XB270HU has too much. Then there's the better contrast and blacks of the Z35 which are very important to me (I really don't want dark grey looking blacks anymore), and 2560 x 1080 is actually feasible for my GTX 980 unlike 3440 x 1440. But my concern for the Z35 is the same as everyone else's: 35" and 2560 x 1080 = low PPI. I'm not sure what I'm going to do. If I can wait and buy Pascal + a 3440 x 1440 VA monitor w/ G-SYNC next year (if one releases) then that would be great.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Guys pls I need some help with benchmarks

basic info:
1) I have a 670 SLI set up (2 x 2Gb)
2) I rarely play the latest game...usually I wait 1 year before playing any game (steam sales, lots of previous purchase etc)
3) I want this monitor BADLY !! (already in preorder)

*Question: how will my 2x670SLI config works with X34 and its resolution ?*

I've tried making some calcs using the review from TechPowerUP.com ( which I trust for doing serious stuff)

at resolution = _*2560*1600*_ --> 2x 670 seems almost 1x GTX690 or 1x GTX980 (+/- 4%)

then TechPowerUp changed benchmark resolution...
from new benchmarks at _2560*1440_ it seems that a _*GTX 980 is 20% less than GTX980TI*_

the 3440*1440 resolution yields out -15% delta versus 2560*1440 (estimated)

so the calc tells that *at 3440*1440, GTX670SLI is approx 33% less than 980Ti*

...that excluding any issue due to 2GB memory limit

if the above is correct, I should be able to play 1,5 years old games at 55 fps steady *- RIGHT OR WRONG ?* . Thanks for reading my rumbling and providing feedback

Updated for Memory Usage

Max memory usage per GPU =
Dragon Age Origins = 1150 (ultra + HEAVILY MODDED )
StarCarft 2 HotS = 1297 (ultra settings)
Witcher 3 = 1216 (high settings)

Memory doesn't seems a bottleneck here


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtgtogo*
> 
> I'm starting to lean towards the predator z35 instead of the x34. I currently have and Asus MX299Q 2560x1080 monitor overclocked to 75hz (no frame skipping). It's only 29 inches (which looks small for 21:9) and I would be happy to get a native 144hz instead of a sleek design. Anyone else having thoughts about the z35.


As said, the PPI on the Z35 will be abominable. I don't know who thought 1080p at 35" was a good idea but whoever it is they need their head examined. It frustrates me that any time, effort and money has been put in to developing such a ridiculous panel when it could be better spent on literally anything else. At 29", it would have been acceptable. 1080p @ 35" is just nuts. Whatever you're coming from, whether it be a 24" 1080p monitor, 29" ultra-wide or 27" 1440p, it will look utter ****.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> As said, the PPI on the Z35 will be abominable. I don't know who thought 1080p at 35" was a good idea but whoever it is they need their head examined. It frustrates me that any time, effort and money has been put in to developing such a ridiculous panel when it could be better spent on literally anything else. At 29", it would have been acceptable. 35" is just nuts.


Saying 1080p on 35" is misleading - PPI is minimally worse than on 27" 1080p screen (would be same if it was 34" ultra wide)


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Saying 1080p on 35" is misleading - PPI is minimally worse than on 27" 1080p screen (would be same if it was 34" ultra wide)


Yes but 1080p @ 27" is BAD... who really wants that, never-mind something WORSE? 1080p doesn't belong in anything above 24".


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Yes but 1080p @ 27" is BAD... who really wants that, never-mind something WORSE? 1080p doesn't belong in anything above 24".


I'm using 27" 1080p screen for years and it's perfectly fine for my sitting distance.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> I'm using 27" 1080p screen for years and it's perfectly fine for my sitting distance.


If you spent any time with 27" 1440p you wouldn't be saying that. And as mentioned, the Z35 is worse than something that is years old. And costs a fortune. OK... makes sense.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> I'm using 27" 1080p screen for years and it's perfectly fine for my sitting distance.


What? You have Manute Bol length arms and can sit 5 feet away from the keyboard? You'd be the weirdest PC gamer. Go back to console gaming, sittin' on your sofa.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> No I will use logic here
> 
> READ THIS COMMENT, I will not post it again
> 
> One is the 16nm fab is new...and untested...and you can't go large and power hungry on first generation chips. Don't believe how unreliable a new fab is? Look at how long it took Nvidia to pick between Samsung and TSMC and finally siding with TSMC due to their longer working history and reliability.
> 
> Second point is...they will kill their own sales by offering their best card right at the release of the new generation. They will not be able to give any reason at all to their enthusiast market to upgrade their card within 3 years of launch. Whereas when you look at Kepler, people bought the 680, then the Titan came out, then the 780, and most people who bought the 680 eventually upgraded to those cards. And then when Maxwell launched, they started with just the 750 and 750ti. Then released the 980 that some bought, and finally after a while, the Titan X and 980ti which gave people (enthusiast market, again) a reason to upgrade.
> 
> Nvidia likes incremental upgrades. They don't want you to buy a card now, and launch another card in a year that completely destroys the card you bought. They put out one card, then 12 months later they bring out another card that is generally just 10-20% faster, so it's better than what they offered before, but not enough to **** off anyone who bought their last gen cards. And then another 6-12 months later they put out an even better card, with 50%+ better performance than their older cards, and people start upgrading again.
> 
> If on day one of the Pascal launch, if they come out with their absolute best card, they are going to have nothing interesting to bring to market for 2 to 3 years until Volta comes out. And that would be silly. Even if it were possible with the new 16nm fab. In terms of business, you need to offer a product that is a bit better than your competition, without being too much better/too costly for you. So they just need to put out a slight performance increase, but sell the card on much lower power consumption, wait for AMD to release something else, and then launch a bigger die version themselves, and back/forth they go. Just a quick reference:
> 
> FERMI
> 
> GTX 580 = 520mm2
> 
> KEPLER
> 
> GTX 680 = 294mm2
> GTX Titan = 551mm2
> 
> MAXWELL
> 
> GTX 750ti = 148mm2
> GTX 980 = 398mm2
> GTX Titan X = 601mm2
> 
> Do you see the pattern? Small, Medium, Big, restart. Don't think about it based on die size. Because it's really just about transistor count. Pascal at 16nm, even a 294mm2 sized die like the GTX 680, along with HBM2, would result in performance close to the Titan X...and perhaps even higher due to lower heat/power consumption allowing higher clocks.
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Also, NVIDIA is launching the GTX 990, so it would not make sense to release high end Pascal in Q2 2016
> 
> We also know HBM2 is going to have problems with amount of stacks as there was not enough HBM1 for AMD, so if NVIDIA and AMD are using HBM2, there will not be enough (Titan O, will need 16GB HBM2) this is why NVIDIA will have to wait for Samsung HBM2 (which starts production in Q2 2016) so it will take till 2017 for there to be enough and for NVIDIA to implement it on the GTX 1080ti and Titan O
> 
> Thanks for reading, I expect you did not even read this, so you will ask me again in a few days about why high end Pascal is coming out in Q2 2017


Good read. Thx for taking the time to type this. there will forever be speculation on when the next card comes out and sometimes emotions get in the way of logic. But the best indicator of future patterns will likely be past patterns in the case of pc components. Thx again. P.s. cant wait for the x34. My 980ti's panties are so wet right now.


----------



## thevenom

Hey everyone. Quick question, anyone that ordered from Acer showing "processing"? I never got the email for the order but my bank account has the hold on it for the 13th. Is this normal?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Good read. Thx for taking the time to type this. there will forever be speculation on when the next card comes out and sometimes emotions get in the way of logic. But the best indicator of future patterns will likely be past patterns in the case of pc components. Thx again. P.s. cant wait for the x34. My 980ti's panties are so wet right now.


That is fine, I am happy some people actually read my comment









Also if we look at the launch pattern, we know high end Pascal will not release Q2 2016

This means we will get high end Volta in 2019









I was wanting high end Volta to come out in 2018 but it got delayed and now low end and mid end Volta will come out in 2018, so now I might buy high end Pascal in Q2 2017

Yeah, I am waiting for (not going to say it, will be called an ASUS rep) with two GTX 980ti Classified, I bought a whole new computer, just waiting for the components now.

I want to play Battlefront, Fallout 4 and Witcher 3 at 3440x1440p, I am at University and work weekends, so my gaming time has been reduced


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevenom*
> 
> Hey everyone. Quick question, anyone that ordered from Acer showing "processing"? I never got the email for the order but my bank account has the hold on it for the 13th. Is this normal?


I hope so, I'm in the same boat.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> No I will use logic here
> 
> READ THIS COMMENT, I will not post it again
> 
> One is the 16nm fab is new...and untested...and you can't go large and power hungry on first generation chips. Don't believe how unreliable a new fab is? Look at how long it took Nvidia to pick between Samsung and TSMC and finally siding with TSMC due to their longer working history and reliability.
> 
> Second point is...they will kill their own sales by offering their best card right at the release of the new generation. They will not be able to give any reason at all to their enthusiast market to upgrade their card within 3 years of launch. Whereas when you look at Kepler, people bought the 680, then the Titan came out, then the 780, and most people who bought the 680 eventually upgraded to those cards. And then when Maxwell launched, they started with just the 750 and 750ti. Then released the 980 that some bought, and finally after a while, the Titan X and 980ti which gave people (enthusiast market, again) a reason to upgrade.
> 
> Nvidia likes incremental upgrades. They don't want you to buy a card now, and launch another card in a year that completely destroys the card you bought. They put out one card, then 12 months later they bring out another card that is generally just 10-20% faster, so it's better than what they offered before, but not enough to **** off anyone who bought their last gen cards. And then another 6-12 months later they put out an even better card, with 50%+ better performance than their older cards, and people start upgrading again.
> 
> If on day one of the Pascal launch, if they come out with their absolute best card, they are going to have nothing interesting to bring to market for 2 to 3 years until Volta comes out. And that would be silly. Even if it were possible with the new 16nm fab. In terms of business, you need to offer a product that is a bit better than your competition, without being too much better/too costly for you. So they just need to put out a slight performance increase, but sell the card on much lower power consumption, wait for AMD to release something else, and then launch a bigger die version themselves, and back/forth they go. Just a quick reference:
> 
> FERMI
> 
> GTX 580 = 520mm2
> 
> KEPLER
> 
> GTX 680 = 294mm2
> GTX Titan = 551mm2
> 
> MAXWELL
> 
> GTX 750ti = 148mm2
> GTX 980 = 398mm2
> GTX Titan X = 601mm2
> 
> Do you see the pattern? Small, Medium, Big, restart. Don't think about it based on die size. Because it's really just about transistor count. Pascal at 16nm, even a 294mm2 sized die like the GTX 680, along with HBM2, would result in performance close to the Titan X...and perhaps even higher due to lower heat/power consumption allowing higher clocks.
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Also, NVIDIA is launching the GTX 990, so it would not make sense to release high end Pascal in Q2 2016
> 
> We also know HBM2 is going to have problems with amount of stacks as there was not enough HBM1 for AMD, so if NVIDIA and AMD are using HBM2, there will not be enough (Titan O, will need 16GB HBM2) this is why NVIDIA will have to wait for Samsung HBM2 (which starts production in Q2 2016) so it will take till 2017 for there to be enough and for NVIDIA to implement it on the GTX 1080ti and Titan O
> 
> Thanks for reading, I expect you did not even read this, so you will ask me again in a few days about why high end Pascal is coming out in Q2 2017


well, you are still not on my friendlist.

But this was the best post you have ever done in your life, keep up with that and skip all the trashtalk about Acer vs Asus and you may have earn some reputation back.


----------



## eucalyptus

About delivery, a few stores say 20 October and another one say 20 November, I guess it will be a lottery about delivery date, seems like no one really knows, not even the distributors...


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> That is fine, I am happy some people actually read my comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if we look at the launch pattern, we know high end Pascal will not release Q2 2016
> 
> This means we will get high end Volta in 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wanting high end Volta to come out in 2018 but it got delayed and now low end and mid end Volta will come out in 2018, so now I might buy high end Pascal in Q2 2017
> 
> Yeah, I am waiting for (not going to say it, will be called an ASUS rep) with two GTX 980ti Classified, I bought a whole new computer, just waiting for the components now.
> 
> I want to play Battlefront, Fallout 4 and Witcher 3 at 3440x1440p, I am at University and work weekends, so my gaming time has been reduced


I almost regret getting a 2nd 980ti. I came from 3way titans as i game on 7680x1600 and the performance of one 980ti vs the titans is very similar. At 3440x1440 im confident that one 980ti will drive the acer x34 gracefully. The difference for me is that my room is no longer a sauna and micro stuttering is gone. But the trade off is the higher idle clock when running sli. Can't do much about it except using nv inspectors power management tool. At least these vid cards will keep me going until flagship pascal comes out. Lets hope by then we see some oled curved ultrawide gsync 200+hz pc monitors (wishful thinking).


----------



## CallsignVega

You will definitely have to turn down some settings to get 5 mil pixels at anywhere near 100 FPS in modern games with a single GPU.

I wonder if people that complain about stuttering in G-sync mode have it set up properly. With G-Sync turned on, turn on V-Sync=ON or if you have SLI; V-Sync "Smooth"=ON, then cap FPS to one below max refresh rate.

In all my games with Titan-X SLI and G-Sync, it's glass smooth and no lag. Incredible gaming experience.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> I almost regret getting a 2nd 980ti. I came from 3way titans as i game on 7680x1600 and the performance of one 980ti vs the titans is very similar. At 3440x1440 im confident that one 980ti will drive the acer x34 gracefully. The difference for me is that my room is no longer a sauna and micro stuttering is gone. But the trade off is the higher idle clock when running sli. Can't do much about it except using nv inspectors power management tool. At least these vid cards will keep me going until flagship pascal comes out. Lets hope by then we see some oled curved ultrawide gsync 200+hz pc monitors (wishful thinking).


I expect we will not get that monitor till after 2022 (when we get DP 1.4) as Volta will not have it, same with the next GPU after Volta

We can only get like 4K 21.9 95hz on DP 1.3, so it will be a long time to get 4K 21.9 200hz OLED Curved Gsync

If you mean 3440x1440p, it will still take a long time

We might not even get DP 1.3 with high end Pascal

I would buy one of them monitors as well, even if it cost £3000, it would be worth it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You will definitely have to turn down some settings to get 5 mil pixels at anywhere near 100 FPS in modern games with a single GPU.
> 
> I wonder if people that complain about stuttering in G-sync mode have it set up properly. With G-Sync turned on, turn on V-Sync=ON or if you have SLI; V-Sync "Smooth"=ON, then cap FPS to one below max refresh rate.
> 
> In all my games with Titan-X SLI and G-Sync, it's glass smooth and no lag. Incredible gaming experience.


I could not use V sync, I tried it with CS GO, it was terrible, so much input lag


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You will definitely have to turn down some settings to get 5 mil pixels at anywhere near 100 FPS in modern games with a single GPU.
> 
> I wonder if people that complain about stuttering in G-sync mode have it set up properly. With G-Sync turned on, turn on V-Sync=ON or if you have SLI; V-Sync "Smooth"=ON, then cap FPS to one below max refresh rate.
> 
> In all my games with Titan-X SLI and G-Sync, it's glass smooth and no lag. Incredible gaming experience.


Very much agree. TitanX hybrid sli here and with my 4k/gsync/vsync on I have not once experienced microstutter. I really believe with nvidia cards at least that microstutter has been all but eliminated at the X2 cards range. I can't speak on 3 but from what I hear it's still a problem. I can't wait to start rocking 100hz over 60. Very exciting.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I wonder if people that complain about stuttering in G-sync mode have it set up properly. With G-Sync turned on, turn on V-Sync=ON or if you have SLI; V-Sync "Smooth"=ON, then cap FPS to one below max refresh rate.


Good info here. Thanks. I was going to post a question about this...

Are there any disadvantages to SLI over single GPU in a g-sync setup? I ask because I'm was leaning towards picking up a second 780 TI SC to SLI over replacing it with a 980 Ti...

Thanks.


----------



## CallsignVega

SLI add's 2-3ms input lag in tests. Not very much. The extra FPS more than makes up for this detriment IMO. Some games don't have SLI profiles, but most work great.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Good info here. Thanks. I was going to post a question about this...
> 
> Are there any disadvantages to SLI over single GPU in a g-sync setup? I ask because I'm was leaning towards picking up a second 780 TI SC to SLI over replacing it with a 980 Ti...
> 
> Thanks.


The disadvantages are the same with or without G-SYNC: SLI is a gamble due to lacking driver support, and more importantly games not supporting it well or at all. I'd go with a single GTX 980 Ti to be safe. Preferably a higher end non-reference one from MSI or EVGA.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The disadvantages are the same with or without G-SYNC: SLI is a gamble due to lacking driver support, and more importantly games not supporting it well or at all. I'd go with a single GTX 980 Ti to be safe. Preferably a higher end non-reference one from MSI or EVGA.


Or perhaps wait for the new dual chip card which I believe is going to be called the 990. It's suppose to have two 980Ti chips.


----------



## CallsignVega

Dual chip cards still use SLI.


----------



## zehoo

Are you still using your x34 vega or do you solely use the oled tv now? I'm torn between this and 1080p oled.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You will definitely have to turn down some settings to get 5 mil pixels at anywhere near 100 FPS in modern games with a single GPU.
> 
> I wonder if people that complain about stuttering in G-sync mode have it set up properly. With G-Sync turned on, turn on V-Sync=ON or if you have SLI; V-Sync "Smooth"=ON, then cap FPS to one below max refresh rate.
> 
> In all my games with Titan-X SLI and G-Sync, it's glass smooth and no lag. Incredible gaming experience.


Good info. Will take not of this. But for now my monitors are not gsync capable and are at 60fps. So tearing is a bit of an issue. I gave it a go anyway and the input lag isnt as bad as i thought it was. Bf4 max settings 4x msaa @7680x1600 hits a max of 70fps low of 53fps with the two 980ti cards (stock clocks). You'd have to sacrifice aa if ur playing games like witcher 3 at 3440x1440, but im confident one 980ti will be enough for that res. Ill have to do some benches when i get my x34. +rep callsignvega


----------



## Shadowarez

Have you tried setting vsync to adaptive and pre render frames set to 2? Did this with my setup becuase i was noticing serious tearing stuttering even in old games.

Did a search on adaptive sync found a good article on google from nvidia forums. Made playing games that dip to 30-40 smoother and less of a headache to play like Tera,D3,L4D2,Mgs 5,killing floor 2,

made me enjoy gaming again before it was litreally putting me to sleep straing to play games for more then a hour or 2 at a time.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Have you tried setting vsync to adaptive and pre render frames set to 2? Did this with my setup becuase i was noticing serious tearing stuttering even in old games.
> 
> Did a search on adaptive sync found a good article on google from nvidia forums. Made playing games that dip to 30-40 smoother and less of a headache to play like Tera,D3,L4D2,Mgs 5,killing floor 2,
> 
> made me enjoy gaming again before it was litreally putting me to sleep straing to play games for more then a hour or 2 at a time.


Ill give it a bash tonight. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Shadowarez

Np made me addict again last week spent 13 hrs grinding in Tera and killing floor 2 lol.


----------



## smushroomed

Newegg just charged my account.
Excitement building


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Same here. Even though I'm not getting one till a few months from now I'm really curious how all your monitors turn out. No problems at 100hz and no banding issues I hope!


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> Newegg just charged my account.
> Excitement building


Juat checked I was charged also! Thanks for the info, I wonder if they are shipping it out today


----------



## heyguyslol

Got my Newegg confirmation email this morning that my credit card was charged and that they are preparing shipment. So its looking pretty good that I will soon have my x34. Let's just hope the QC isn't a problem.


----------



## eucalyptus

Well, as I repeated 10 times in this thread, I got it pre ordered, but daauym, it's actually better someone else gets his monitor before so I know they are 110% free from problems









Bring it on boys!


----------



## Stangs55

Ordering JUST went live on the Acer store again....

Get your orders in quick!

http://us-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Ordering JUST went live on the Acer store again....
> 
> Get your orders in quick!
> 
> http://us-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync


That was a fast 8 min sell out its closed again.


----------



## caenlen

Can't wait to read reviews, this is my dream monitor... sold out now, dangit.


----------



## Sketchus

Anyone in Europe/UK had any luck?


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> That was a fast 8 min sell out its closed again.


Actually....probably less than that...

Been running a browser extension called Check4Change. Basically it'll refresh that website for you at a set interveral and email you when your prespecified text changes.
I've been running it on Newegg, the Acer Store, B&H, Adorama, Frys, and Tiger Direct







...set it to a refresh interval of 60 seconds.
I was sitting at my desk when it alerted me....I placed the order....came here and posted the link....refreshed the store page again and it was sold out again.

Hell...someone else may have had their credit card fall through or cancel the order and they put a single unit back up for sale.


----------



## Meric1837

My Newegg order is listed as 'Packaging" and my credit card has been charged. Looks like they really are going to ship tomorrow (13th).


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Still not live in Canada. Guessing we'll get a $1499 tag which is totally fair, but WHEN is my question!

Guess I'll have to sell my swift, and grab this after all as the pg279q is coming way too slowly for my tastes.


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Ordering JUST went live on the Acer store again....
> 
> Get your orders in quick!
> 
> http://us-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync


annnnd its over


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> That was a fast 8 min sell out its closed again.


Good thing they didn't put a quantity limit when that popped up, I snagged 11 of them to sell on Ebay.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The disadvantages are the same with or without G-SYNC: SLI is a gamble due to lacking driver support, and more importantly games not supporting it well or at all. I'd go with a single GTX 980 Ti to be safe. Preferably a higher end non-reference one from MSI or EVGA.


Well....if you're going to drop $1400 on a monitor....might as well do it right....

Just ordered a MSI 980 Ti Lightning.

Here's the way I see it....I can still get about $300 for my EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked on eBay....which is also the price I could buy one for used. So if I just sell mine instead, that leaves me at a net $500 loss instead of a $300 loss.... Math.

Can't wait...both should be here this week.


----------



## Elmy

So let me get this straight.... The 100Hz overclock works for both Nvidia and AMD?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Good thing they didn't put a quantity limit when that popped up, I snagged 11 of them to sell on Ebay.


I am not sure why people want to buy new monitors from Ebay while in a different country, just a waste of time.

Good idea though, I collect coins and normally buy lots of them, when they sell out, I make profit (made about £600 on a few coins) but tech is different, I would never buy anything from Ebay even if you get it 3 months early because of warranty and issues with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meric1837*
> 
> My Newegg order is listed as 'Packaging" and my credit card has been charged. Looks like they really are going to ship tomorrow (13th).


Also Badass "TFT central person" said be careful and he thinks that the new firmware will not be on the monitors.

This is the quote

Yeah risky I would say. I doubt anywhere currently has stock of the v2 firmware so all you'll end up doing is having to send it to Acer for an update

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18687741&page=15


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Good thing they didn't put a quantity limit when that popped up, I snagged 11 of them to sell on Ebay.


I hope it doesn't sell


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> I hope it doesn't sell


Well I am not sure why people would buy it, so I do not think they will sell, it just makes no sense to why people buy new hardware from Ebay when they can get it from retailers


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> I hope it doesn't sell


Same. This is why we can't have nice things (early).


----------



## Meric1837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I am not sure why people want to buy new monitors from Ebay while in a different country, just a waste of time.
> 
> Good idea though, I collect coins and normally buy lots of them, when they sell out, I make profit (made about £600 on a few coins) but tech is different, I would never buy anything from Ebay even if you get it 3 months early because of warranty and issues with it.
> Also Badass "TFT central person" said be careful and he thinks that the new firmware will not be on the monitors.
> 
> This is the quote
> 
> Yeah risky I would say. I doubt anywhere currently has stock of the v2 firmware so all you'll end up doing is having to send it to Acer for an update
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18687741&page=15


Acer confirmed it will ship with the new firmware, see post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/3400#post_24492806


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meric1837*
> 
> Acer confirmed it will ship with the new firmware, see post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/3400#post_24492806


ACER also confirmed the UK would have the new firmware update, did we, no, Overclockers and Scan had to send them back to ACER


----------



## Sketchus

They said when they are available to the public they'd have the new firmware, which so far is true since they delayed them to update them.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Good thing they didn't put a quantity limit when that popped up, I snagged 11 of them to sell on Ebay.


Assuming the banding issue is fixed (I sure as hell hope so lol!), surely you'll need to sell them at a ridiculous premium to make anything once you factor in Ebay and Paypal's significant cut? And what about glow and BLB? You think out of 11 monitors you won't get some which are really bad in this regard? I'm all for entrepreneurship, but it's a risky move with an Acer monitor, never mind 11 of them!!


----------



## CallsignVega

I was just kidding guys...

It will be interesting to see how this monitor compares to the TN Swift and the IPS Swift. Hopefully I'll have all three together at some point.


----------



## marffeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Assuming the banding issue is fixed (I sure as hell hope so lol!), surely you'll need to sell them at a ridiculous premium to make anything once you factor in Ebay and Paypal's significant cut? And what about glow and BLB? You think out of 11 monitors you won't get some which are really bad in this regard? I'm all for entrepreneurship, but it's a risky move with an Acer monitor, never mind 11 of them!!


I assume it's a troll because of the exact reasons you mentioned. Ebay nowadays HEAVILY favors the buyers, so if any of them say the monitor doesn't work as advertised (i.e. BLB, doesn't reach 100HZ, etc) then they could just get a refund no questions asked, and out of the sellers hands. Plus it's a $15,000+ investment if factoring shipping / taxes so I can't imagine anyone doing this and expecting to come out ahead in the end.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I am not sure why people want to buy new monitors from Ebay while in a different country, just a waste of time.
> 
> Good idea though, I collect coins and normally buy lots of them, when they sell out, I make profit (made about £600 on a few coins) but tech is different, I would never buy anything from Ebay even if you get it 3 months early because of warranty and issues with it.
> Also Badass "TFT central person" said be careful and he thinks that the new firmware will not be on the monitors.
> 
> This is the quote
> 
> Yeah risky I would say. I doubt anywhere currently has stock of the v2 firmware so all you'll end up doing is having to send it to Acer for an update
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18687741&page=15


I spoke to an Acer rep on Facebook several days ago. They said ALL US shipped x34's have the new v.2 firmware installed that addressed the banding issue.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I spoke to an Acer rep on Facebook several days ago. They said ALL US shipped x34's have the new v.2 firmware installed that addressed the banding issue.


The banding is really the least of the X34's potential concerns...


----------



## CallsignVega

Here you go guys, my storefront is up on Amazon to purchase the monitor for a deal:

http://www.amazon.com/Predator-X34-Exclusive-Curved-Monitor/dp/B00X45CMO0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1444657143&sr=8-6&keywords=acer+predator+x34&tag=hardfocom-20


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Here you go guys, my storefront is up on Amazon to purchase the monitor for a deal:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Predator-X34-Exclusive-Curved-Monitor/dp/B00X45CMO0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1444657143&sr=8-6&keywords=acer+predator+x34&tag=hardfocom-20


$4,999? That's realistic. Presumably you have some Oil Sheiks in mind as purchasers?


----------



## CallsignVega

I've already sold ten to a guy in Dubai, one left!


----------



## Dannntastic

For those who ordered last Friday from Acer, it looks like it may ship tomorrow.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've already sold ten to a guy in Dubai, one left!


You aren't even offering international shipping?! C'mon!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> You aren't even offering international shipping?! C'mon!


Hah ya I wonder who that guy is that thinks someones going to buy it for $5K.


----------



## marffeus

I'm curious if we can ever expect to see this monitor show up in B&M store fronts such as Microcenter (they now carry the XB270HU, for example). I don't think I ever saw the Free Sync 75HZ version offered in store though, so I don't have much hope for this one, but it would sure be nice!


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marffeus*
> 
> I'm curious if we can ever expect to see this monitor show up in B&M store fronts such as Microcenter (they now carry the XB270HU, for example). I don't think I ever saw the Free Sync 75HZ version offered in store though, so I don't have much hope for this one, but it would sure be nice!


I'd imagine you'd see this one before you saw the Freesync version.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marffeus*
> 
> I'm curious if we can ever expect to see this monitor show up in B&M store fronts such as Microcenter (they now carry the XB270HU, for example). I don't think I ever saw the Free Sync 75HZ version offered in store though, so I don't have much hope for this one, but it would sure be nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> I'd imagine you'd see this one before you saw the Freesync version.


the freesync one is on newegg already and has been for awhile. already has 9 reviews. but 75hz isnt enough for me... 100hz or go home.


----------



## marffeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> the freesync one is on newegg already and has been for awhile. already has 9 reviews. but 75hz isnt enough for me... 100hz or go home.


Sorry, I meant available in physical stores (i.e. not online retailers like Newegg or Amazon).

I agree - 100HZ all the way!


----------



## eucalyptus

But, could you reach 100Hz with the X34 without G-sync? If so, then Acer has changed their statement once more, because in the summer what I can remember it was only with G-sync activated.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> But, could you reach 100Hz with the X34 without G-sync? If so, then Acer has changed their statement once more, because in the summer what I can remember it was only with G-sync activated.


That statement was not understood properly from the start. Basically thanks to some "magic" (let's call it magic just for the sake of it) the g-sync module allows the monitor to overclock up to 100 Hz. But peoples keep forgetting that the g-sync module IS the monitor scaler (which is always active in the end).

So the statement still holds true: thanks to the G-Sync module the monitor can overclock to 100 Hz (note the difference here, it is MODULE and not MODE!).


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Acer store.


Not heard of that issue before from ACER, they should have asked you to verify the details before canceling the monitor, they should not just cancel it. I am not sure what happened at ACERs store, how could they not "verify" the information when it was correct.


----------



## brun019822

My just shipped newegg delivery 10/14


----------



## Stangs55

Well this stinks&#8230; Acer just canceled my order unannounced&#8230; With no warning.
I've pasted the email I received out of the below.

I called them immediately after getting the email and they basically said "sorry about that, we are not sure why that happened&#8230; But we cannot place another order for you as it's out of stock&#8230; Nor can we place one on hold for you." They have no idea what information they said they couldn't verify since everything in the computer was accurate and my credit card had already been successfully charge&#8230;

I've never dealt with Acer before&#8230; Not sure if this is how they treat customers, but it sure doesn't feel good and certainly doesn't make me want to buy a Acer products going forward&#8230; Unfortunately, this is the only monitor of it's kind that I currently have to choose from&#8230;

"We are pleased to hear of your interest in our Predator X34 BMIPHZ 34-inch IPS Curved Monitor with G-Sync. Unfortunately, we were unable to verify the details of your order; therefore, your order was cancelled. We apologize for any inconvenience.

Thank you,
eCommerce
800.910.2237"


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> My just shipped newegg delivery 10/14


pics and review when you get it please xD


----------



## smushroomed

Mine says shipped but no tracking. What games would you guys like me to look up?

Everything except borderlands please (don't give your money to gearbox)


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> pics and review when you get it please xD


Check your mail box for a ups email


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> pics and review when you get it please xD


No problem, I'm hoping to get it tomorrow since usually when something is shipped from Edison nj to Long Island I get it the next day


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> My just shipped newegg delivery 10/14


Newegg status updated to shipped but no confirmation date. Most likely by Thursday.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Well this stinks&#8230; Acer just canceled my order unannounced&#8230; With no warning.
> I've pasted the email I received out of the below.
> 
> I called them immediately after getting the email and they basically said "sorry about that, we are not sure why that happened&#8230; But we cannot place another order for you as it's out of stock&#8230; Nor can we place one on hold for you." They have no idea what information they said they couldn't verify since everything in the computer was accurate and my credit card had already been successfully charge&#8230;
> 
> I've never dealt with Acer before&#8230; Not sure if this is how they treat customers, but it sure doesn't feel good and certainly doesn't make me want to buy a Acer products going forward&#8230; Unfortunately, this is the only monitor of it's kind that I currently have to choose from&#8230;
> 
> "We are pleased to hear of your interest in our Predator X34 BMIPHZ 34-inch IPS Curved Monitor with G-Sync. Unfortunately, we were unable to verify the details of your order; therefore, your order was cancelled. We apologize for any inconvenience.
> 
> Thank you,
> eCommerce
> 800.910.2237"


bummer


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Looks like Linus has his review unit in the mail https://twitter.com/LinusTech/status/653707051504263168


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Newegg status updated to shipped but no confirmation date. Most likely by Thursday.


Oh I got the email because I signed up for ups my choice, every time something is shipped through ups they notify me. Try signing and see if they send you a tracking number


----------



## Metros

It would be so funny if these still had the blue banding issue (which they given to Linus) then you will have to send them all back to ACER









When Newegg looked at one, I think they would have noticed it, if they did not though, Newegg is going to get bad reviews as well


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> Oh I got the email because I signed up for ups my choice, every time something is shipped through ups they notify me. Try signing and see if they send you a tracking number


**** guys I feel like an idiot right now, that's my daughters Halloween costume, very sorry for the false info


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> **** guys I feel like an idiot right now, that's my daughters Halloween costume, very sorry for the false info


Nice, you "scared" me then, you track it, gets to your house then think "that is a small box for a monitor" ACER sent you a costume not the monitor


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> **** guys I feel like an idiot right now, that's my daughters Halloween costume, very sorry for the false info


Yeah I was like lol wut 1.3lbs?


----------



## wstanci3

Tell me you got her this


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Tell me you got her this


sorry I got this instead


----------



## Badass1982

Hi all , I'm interested in purchasing this monitor too but according to this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1575595/hi-all-looking-for-a-little-advice, I shouldn't.........could any of you shed any light unto why these people are so adamant that this monitor should NOT be purchased as it seems to tick A LOT of boxes for me!

I will be using it primarily for gaming and secondarily for the odd movie/stream/browsing.

Thanks

Martin


----------



## wstanci3

They are, rightfully so, worried about IPS glow of the monitor. Knowing how the XB270HU turned out, Acer has QA problems. There were a lot of returns of that model due to the IPS glow being so atrocious. The main reason they are giving you reason to be cautious is that the panel used for the Predator is the same that is used for the Dell U3415 and LG34UM95, which both have occurring problems of IPS glow.

That's the issue. The panel. It's guaranteed that you will have IPS glow, but it is the lottery how noticeable yours might be.


----------



## smushroomed

I believe that ips glow (like coil whine) is largely overblown.

I bet most of these ips glow complaints stem from high brightness

I usually play on low brightness <30


----------



## Badass1982

Thanks for the prompt response, that is a shame, as I was really looking forward to this monitor. Are there any other similar panels (not monitors but panels) that DON'T have these kind of issues or is that pretty much where we are at, at the moment with regards to panel tech??

Thanks
Martin


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Hi all , I'm interested in purchasing this monitor too but according to this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1575595/hi-all-looking-for-a-little-advice, I shouldn't.........could any of you shed any light unto why these people are so adamant that this monitor should NOT be purchased as it seems to tick A LOT of boxes for me!
> 
> I will be using it primarily for gaming and secondarily for the odd movie/stream/browsing.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Martin


After my experience with Acer today...I'd consider waiting for the Asus flavor. You'll still be getting the same panel, but Asus has a better reputation for QC and customer service. I've built many PC's with Asus motherboards and GPUs--the few times I've had problems, they've been quick to respond and a pleasure to deal with.

Acer....that's another story...

Not sure how I'm going to deal with it going forward as the Asus is likely Q1 2016....but I'm in need of a monitor yesterday...


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> I believe that ips glow (like coil whine) is largely overblown.
> 
> I bet most of these ips glow complaints stem from high brightness
> 
> I usually play on low brightness <30


Overblown? Sure.
Exageratted? Sure.
I can't talk from personal experience. But the pictures and the 4x or 5x returns that people have to do get an "acceptable" product, certainly kills the mood, lol. I'm sure there are a lot of happy customers with theirs though; after all, the ones that don't have a problem don't post on forums about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Thanks for the prompt response, that is a shame, as I was really looking forward to this monitor. Are there any other similar panels (not monitors but panels) that DON'T have these kind of issues or is that pretty much where we are at, at the moment with regards to panel tech??
> 
> Thanks
> Martin


If you are hoping for something that is 21:9 and not any of those listed, then you are going to be looking at products with VA panels. 2 examples: Samsung Se34790C and BenQ 35" VA. Both of these are VA and are generally better than IPS, due to the lack of IPS bleed obviously. However, the downsides, especially for the Samsung -I'm not sure about the BenQ - but the ghosting is a problem on it. The BenQ seems like the best product, BUT its 2560x1080p, which kills the PPI.


----------



## Badass1982

Stangs , are you 100% that the Asus panel is the same panel, I MUCH prefer them to Acer all my TitanX's and my RVE is by them I also own many other ASUS products and have never had any Issues with them!

Martin


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Stangs , are you 100% that the Asus panel is the same panel, I MUCH prefer them to Acer all my TitanX's and my RVE is by them I also own many other ASUS products and have never had any Issues with them!
> 
> Martin


I am not 100%....but here's what I do know...every current 34" 3440 x 1440 display is the exact same panel. There's really no reason to believe that Asus has anything different. Asus does not make panels....they buy them from the same guys everyone else does and then fit's it with their components.

More importantly, it goes through Asus' QC and is subsequently backed by Asus' warranty and reputation. One can typically assume that better quality control leads to less variability in the end product....so when you're looking at an almost identical key component which has been reported to have QC issues, it's often nice to have a reputable brand standing behind the final package.

Of course....with all this said....I'm probably still going for the Acer as I don't have time to wait on Asus....but if they were both available today, it wouldn't be a question.


----------



## funfordcobra

That's funny because I myself, and everyone I know avoid Asus like the plague unless there is no other option. Mostly because of customer service issues, denied RMAs x2 (shipped back with resistors rolling around in the shipping box and unidentified scratches), and low quality and performing products in general.(rampage 5 mobo power on button fell off, no warranty)

Not gonna turn this into a asus bashing post but they are relitevaley company, QC, and CS the same as acer does. (Out sourced) Both suck and are hundreds overpriced, but there are NO other options right now.


----------



## Badass1982

I just googled it and I much prefer the look of the ASUS (if this is the panel you are referring to....http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/anton-shilov/asus-unveils-34-inch-curved-ultra-wide-ips-lcd-with-nvidia-g-sync-and-100hz-refresh/) but in all honesty I'm still not sure which one to go for at this present moment in time it would probably be the ASUS but I like them both, oh well I guess I'll wait and see what comes out to rival them, really like the look of this form factor with the other features the monitors have though.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> That's funny because I myself, and everyone I know avoid Asus like the plague unless there is no other option. Mostly because of customer service issues, denied RMAs x2 (shipped back with resistors rolling around in the shipping box and unidentified scratches), and low quality and performing products in general.(rampage 5 mobo power on button fell off, no warranty)
> 
> Not gonna turn this into a asus bashing post but they are relitevaley company, QC, and CS the same as acer does. (Out sourced) Both suck and are hundreds overpriced, but there are NO other options right now.


I think Asus makes good products there's really no question there but my reasons for not using them are simple. Every time I've had a hardware failure usually a mobo its such a pain in the ass getting help and rma thru them not to mention the turn around time. For my hardware I stick with EVGA because they have an amazing tech support line (24/7 with ppl who actually speak english) and second their extended warranty program rocks. Any time I've had to rma a video card or mobo or what ever there literally is no hassle with regards to rma. They even offer cross ship for an added fee but at least its an option which with Asus it is not unless they have restructured their rma since last year. Again I think Asus makes good quality products but I'd prefer to avoid them until they offer better tech support and rma services.


----------



## funfordcobra

I use evga too for that same reason. They know people mod bios and overclock their cards and other peripherals and still warranty cards even if there's water on them. They want your business while Asus is like, "well if you don't buy them, someone else will sucka."

I don't believe evga will make monitors ANY time soon. In our lifetime.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I use evga too for that same reason. They know people mod bios and overclock their cards and other peripherals and still warranty cards even if there's water on them. They want your business while Asus is like, "well if you don't buy them, someone else will sucka."
> 
> I don't believe evga will make monitors ANY time soon. In our lifetime.


Yeah most likely not. In regards to the Acer or Asus monitors I'm going with whats available now, cuz I doubt there is going to be much of a difference in QC or their rma process. Acer is out now while Asus wont be out for months. I wanted to game yesterday on a 21:9 monitor not months from now. The x34 has pretty much everything I want and will probably last me a good 5 years before I need to upgrade. I have no desire to play in 4k because most games don't offer ui or hud scaling to adjust for that high of a res anyways and then the horse power needed to properly drive 4k. Sorry 60 fps is good for your average Witcher 3 type games but for fps's I want the highest fps I can get without loosing too much visual quality so I'm good with 1440p. I've got 2x 980Ti Evga Hybrids just waiting for this x34 and fortunately the majority of the games I play do support SLI.


----------



## smushroomed

Just got an update from ups. It states it will arrive Tuesday 10/13


----------



## rc12

Guys newegg just put them back up. Glad I decided to check before going to bed!


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rc12*
> 
> Guys newegg just put them back up. Glad I decided to check before going to bed!


Yup....

Got mine.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rc12*
> 
> Guys newegg just put them back up. Glad I decided to check before going to bed!


I just pulled the trigger on mine as well. Dang in the last 2 weeks I bought the Free Sync version and now this for a total of $2600 bucks. Thank God for Overtime


----------



## funfordcobra

Is it a UK version of newegg? I haven't seen them on the US website.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on mine as well. Dang in the last 2 weeks I bought the Free Sync version and now this for a total of $2600 bucks. Thank God for Overtime










I'll bite...Why both?


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Is it a UK version of newegg? I haven't seen them on the US website.


Murica...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869


----------



## swerve101

Meh. Would love to buy it. Too bad i live in Hong Kong


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite...Why both?


I am putting together a Fury X build with the Acer Free-Sync version waiting for parts to come in, but so far I really like the monitor very smooth been playing the BF4 and Star Wars as well. The Free-Sync version will be my bedroom PC and the Titan X's will be my main system for gaming. Just got done watching a movie on a 21:9 aspect ratio it's looks pretty cool. But it's not 4K I am spoiled with my new Sony XBR65X930C 65-Inch 4K I just bought this year that I just payed off. I just finished the NetFlix series shot in 4k "*Sense8*" I tell you watching a 4k series on a 4k tv is freaking awesome.


----------



## funfordcobra

Thanks I got one. I hope newegg returns aren't a pain. Or maybe I wont have to return this 5 times.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Thanks I got one. I hope newegg returns aren't a pain. Or maybe I wont have to return this 5 times.


I got lucky with my Free-Sync version Acer 34" no dead pixel's or very harsh back light bleed like I have seen lately.


----------



## heyguyslol

Tracking info from newegg finally updated. ETA Thurs the 15th. Says it weighs 34.30 lbs, what a BEAST.


----------



## eucalyptus

In stock omg omg ORDER!! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869

Well, I am in Europe, it sucks! Who the hell said Europe gets the new stuff before US??


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> Meh. Would love to buy it. Too bad i live in Hong Kong


I'm an expat living in Hong Kong too. I ordered it from
Newegg and had it sent to a buddy back home in the states who FedExs me computer stuff from time
To time.

I should have it here in HK next week. Will post pics and gaming impressions for all.


----------



## Sephirothbg

It sucks being an early adopter. I had one from the first batch from alternate.de and after returning it looks like I'll be the last one to get a replacement.


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea but all these may still be bad. Good to see big BLB and coil whine issues will be posted soon, including mine.


----------



## NeoTiger

There ... I've just RMA'ed my Predator X34 monitor back to Acer Germany to have the firmware updated. Let's hope I don't have to wait too long for it to return - because my old 24" 16:9 monitor now looks terribly pixelated and narrow to me. Amazing how fast you get used to a 21:9 screen.

According to Steam hardware survey only 0,25% of their users own an ultrawide screen monitor yet. The other 99,75% just don't know what they are missing out on ...


----------



## StackOvernuts23

Aaaaand it's gone...

I signed up for auto-notify from Newegg when it was still available but received no word from them that it was available for sale again. I checked around 6am and was shocked to see it was in stock. When I added it to my cart, however, I received an error message telling me the item was removed from my cart because it was no longer in stock. Now it's listed as no longer in stock on the product page and we have another auto-notify button. Thanks, newegg; auto-notify worked out so well for me last time...

Are there any other US retailers that even have a product page for the X34?


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I'm an expat living in Hong Kong too. I ordered it from
> Newegg and had it sent to a buddy back home in the states who FedExs me computer stuff from time
> To time.
> 
> I should have it here in HK next week. Will post pics and gaming impressions for all.


What did you end up paying for shipping? I dont think itll come out in Hong Kong. Probably will wait for Amazon


----------



## NeoTiger

Ship monitor from China/Taiwan to USA and ship it back to China. The virtues of a global economy ...

And don't you end up paying customs twice (considering it's basically included in the US retail price)?


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> Ship monitor from China/Taiwan to USA and ship it back to China. The virtues of a global economy ...
> 
> And don't you end up paying customs twice (considering it's basically included in the US retail price)?


Only once since there is no Customs tax in Hong Kong. But yes, some economies get raped by the way things run. Usa is probably the best place to live for tech. Not where its made its where the market is.


----------



## thevenom

Anyone have any updates from Acer.com orders?
Mines still showing processing...


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevenom*
> 
> Anyone have any updates from Acer.com orders?
> Mines still showing processing...


I got an update from them yesterday.... here.


----------



## Meric1837

Confirmed by Newegg, at my door on the 15th. Sold off two monitors on my surround setup. One 24" 16:9 is tiny. Been playing Starcraft a lot...


----------



## Cole Avenue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevenom*
> 
> Anyone have any updates from Acer.com orders?
> Mines still showing processing...


My order is still processing as well. Charge pending since Friday but hasn't cleared. Better than having been randomly cancelled though I guess.


----------



## thevenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> I got an update from them yesterday.... here.


Well that sucks. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Frawstfyre

Just spoke with Acer. They said the Acer.com stock is on back order and will ship in the next 3 weeks.

Kinda sucks. I placed my order with the first batch that went up for sale.


----------



## eucalyptus

Why is it so difficult to pump out monitors? They are made in China, they had one on Computex in May!!!!! It's over 6 months ago, can't take more than a few months to produce a couple of thousand monitors


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frawstfyre*
> 
> Just spoke with Acer. They said the Acer.com stock is on back order and will ship in the next 3 weeks.
> 
> Kinda sucks. I placed my order with the first batch that went up for sale.


Wow...that sucks. Surprised to see that Newegg actually got more stock than Acer does...


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Why is it so difficult to pump out monitors? They are made in China, they had one on Computex in May!!!!! It's over 6 months ago, can't take more than a few months to produce a couple of thousand monitors


I could imagine that the sheer size of their boxes makes the logistics to get them out to retailers a challenge. Not many of them can fit on a standard pallet.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Awesome seeing all your orders coming in, I can't wait to see what you guys think!


----------



## smushroomed




----------



## lbowiejr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Awesome seeing all your orders coming in, I can't wait to see what you guys think!


I just got mine about 30 minutes ago. I had them shipped overnight to my job. Can't wait to get them home and set up, I will definitely post my opinions once I've tested them out. I would like to personally thank you ChrisxlxCross, if I hadn't ran across your post about the pre-order I wouldn't have gotten them today so, Thanks brother!


----------



## funfordcobra

we need BLB pics ect..


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lbowiejr*
> 
> I just got mine about 30 minutes ago. I had them shipped overnight to my job. Can't wait to get them home and set up, I will definitely post my opinions once I've tested them out. I would like to personally thank you ChrisxlxCross, if I hadn't ran across your post about the pre-order I wouldn't have gotten them today so, Thanks brother!


Hold on a sec, do I see two boxes? Two monitors? Two X34? Wow! How is that even going to workout for ya?


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> we need BLB pics ect..


We need blue banding pics and then we can all sleep well tonight









Pls Acer, give Europe their monitors NOW!


----------



## Meric1837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lbowiejr*
> 
> I just got mine about 30 minutes ago. I had them shipped overnight to my job. Can't wait to get them home and set up, I will definitely post my opinions once I've tested them out. I would like to personally thank you ChrisxlxCross, if I hadn't ran across your post about the pre-order I wouldn't have gotten them today so, Thanks brother!


Those boxes are huge! I wish Newegg would have slapped some generic cardboard on them rather than shipping them like that. Advertising what you ordered doesn't appeal to me when they'll be sitting on my front porch half a day. Good call in shipping to the office.


----------



## funfordcobra

I tried to buy two just because I know one will be bad if not both but my debt card has a 2500 limit...


----------



## lbowiejr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Hold on a sec, do I see two boxes? Two monitors? Two X34? Wow! How is that even going to workout for ya?


That's a good question lol. I only game on one monitor and use the other for TS3 and watching game stats, web browsing ECT. I'm sure that my 2 Titan X can handle them. Hopefully there will be enough room on my desk.


----------



## lbowiejr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Hold on a sec, do I see two boxes? Two monitors? Two X34? Wow! How is that even going to workout for ya?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meric1837*
> 
> Those boxes are huge! I wish Newegg would have slapped some generic cardboard on them rather than shipping them like that. Advertising what you ordered doesn't appeal to me when they'll be sitting on my front porch half a day. Good call in shipping to the office.


The boxes are pretty big for sure, no telling how big they would be If they put them in another box. Maybe it's just to keep shipping cost down. I had them sent to work for 2 reasons, I know exactly what time FedEx will show up at work and these are far too expensive to risk leaving them outside until I get home.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StackOvernuts23*
> 
> Aaaaand it's gone...
> 
> I signed up for auto-notify from Newegg when it was still available but received no word from them that it was available for sale again. I checked around 6am and was shocked to see it was in stock. When I added it to my cart, however, I received an error message telling me the item was removed from my cart because it was no longer in stock. Now it's listed as no longer in stock on the product page and we have another auto-notify button. Thanks, newegg; auto-notify worked out so well for me last time...
> 
> Are there any other US retailers that even have a product page for the X34?


I got mine thanks to a nowinstock.com alert I had setup. Luckily I happened to be up a 3:30 this morning when it came in!


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea it was about 4am for me. They were in stock only a few hours tops.

It's nice newegg doesn't charge tax and only 9.99 3 day shipping. Saved me about 150-200. That 200 made this monitor worth it for me to at least try. @1500 or more with tax and shipping is a no go.

We will see. Shipped newegg status and will be here Friday.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lbowiejr*
> 
> I just got mine about 30 minutes ago. I had them shipped overnight to my job. Can't wait to get them home and set up, I will definitely post my opinions once I've tested them out. I would like to personally thank you ChrisxlxCross, if I hadn't ran across your post about the pre-order I wouldn't have gotten them today so, Thanks brother!


Go home early and set them up. We need pictures immediately.

I'll write you a note.


----------



## Sheyster

Looking forward to all of your reviews!







Definitely watching from the sidelines for this one.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*


Are those lights underneath the monitor projected from the monitor frame? If so....can we turn that bling off??


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Are those lights underneath the monitor projected from the monitor frame? If so....can we turn that bling off??


no, looks like a led strip to me. BTW blue isn't acers official color.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lbowiejr*
> 
> I just got mine about 30 minutes ago. I had them shipped overnight to my job. Can't wait to get them home and set up, I will definitely post my opinions once I've tested them out. I would like to personally thank you ChrisxlxCross, if I hadn't ran across your post about the pre-order I wouldn't have gotten them today so, Thanks brother!


Hahaha no problem man, can't wait to pick one up for myself in a few months!


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Are those lights underneath the monitor projected from the monitor frame? If so....can we turn that bling off??


Its just underneath the monitor and in the screen OSD you can select wich color and what it does exactly (like blink or breath), i had mine set to red with a pulsing.

Hoping my shop has them in stock this week so i can get my hands on a working one asap


----------



## eucalyptus

I can only hear people receiving the monitor, where is the blue banding test?


----------



## onmybikedrunk

Back in stock on newegg.com as of noon PST! For all those who want one... Mine is on the way


----------



## Nebula93

Newegg stock is legit...just ordered and got my confirmation email!


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I can only hear people receiving the monitor, where is the blue banding test?


Only 1 actually recieved the monitor right? and i think he is stuck at work and cant test them yet









And looks like the americans will get the monitor first then... like allways


----------



## Frawstfyre

I keep refreshing Newegg. Not seeing it, still says "Out of Stock".


----------



## Nebula93

Frawstfyre.....don't refresh go to the home screen and then search for it.

I couldn't get it to pop either by just refreshing....but I went in through the home page...searched..found it...then bought....literally minutes ago..

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Frawstfyre

Either way I try it says Out of Stock. Guess I missed it


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> There ... I've just RMA'ed my Predator X34 monitor back to Acer Germany to have the firmware updated. Let's hope I don't have to wait too long for it to return - because my old 24" 16:9 monitor now looks terribly pixelated and narrow to me. Amazing how fast you get used to a 21:9 screen.
> 
> According to Steam hardware survey only 0,25% of their users own an ultrawide screen monitor yet. The other 99,75% just don't know what they are missing out on ...


0.25% of the average Steam Users = 15.000 GAMERS !

not a bad number already !


----------



## onmybikedrunk

What do you guys think about the design of the X34? In all honesty I think the "gamer aesthetic" of sharp angles and LEDs feels very juvenile to me for such a high price point. I HATE the Predator badge on the front. If it just looked like the Freesync version I would be sold. Since I use a ergotron I think the Asus ROG Swift PG348Q (minus the horrid stand) is a better choice aesthetically. I did order the x34 but may return and wait for the Asus... I dunno, January is a long ways away.

The Asus unit has a stainless steel bottom band, thin bezel with a simple black Asus logo on the bottom. Again, the stand on the other hand is all decked out with crazy sharp angles, colors, LEDs and logo projections, but I appreciate the modesty of the panel unit itself. Also the Asus doesn't appear to have VESA compatibility judging from early pics. Unless the plastic disk where the stand attaches is removable to reveal the VESA threads. It would be bad design if Asus didn't include VESA compatibility, but it honestly the design concerns me. Hmmm...

Newegg may have had only a few more X34's come in. It keeps coming back and going away. Either that or people are having their cards declined, kids stealing their parents' CCs and having orders cancelled (happens more than you'd think) etc...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onmybikedrunk*
> 
> What do you guys think about the design of the X34? In all honesty I think the "gamer aesthetic" of sharp angles and LEDs feels very juvenile to me for such a high price point. I HATE the Predator badge on the front. If it just looked like the Freesync version I would be sold. Since I use a ergotron I think the Asus ROG Swift PG348Q (minus the horrid stand) is a better choice aesthetically. I did order the x34 but may return and wait for the Asus... I dunno, January is a long ways away.
> 
> The Asus unit has a stainless steel bottom band, thin bezel with a simple black Asus logo on the bottom. Again, the stand on the other hand is all decked out with crazy sharp angles, colors, LEDs and logo projections, but I appreciate the modesty of the panel unit itself. Also the Asus doesn't appear to have VESA compatibility judging from early pics. Unless the plastic disk where the stand attaches is removable to reveal the VESA threads. It would be bad design if Asus didn't include VESA compatibility, but it honestly the design concerns me. Hmmm...
> 
> Newegg may have had only a few more X34's come in. It keeps coming back and going away. Either that or people are having their cards declined, kids stealing their parents' CCs and having orders cancelled (happens more than you'd think) etc...


I can tell you that the ASUS PG348Q will come with a VESA mount. The ASUS PG348Q has changed design as there was previous feedback about it. The look now is a plasma and copper design, which looks a lot better than the first design of the monitor.

Also it has 3 year warranty and ASUS customer service (better than ACER)

I would get the ASUS PG348Q, I will be getting it


----------



## Sephirothbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> .... Let's hope I don't have to wait too long for it to return - because my old 24" 16:9 monitor now looks terribly pixelated and narrow to me. Amazing how fast you get used to a 21:9 screen. ...


I had mine for a week and now I'm too at 24'', 16:9. I have to force myself to sit on the PC now. And no desire for gaming at all.....


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onmybikedrunk*
> 
> What do you guys think about the design of the X34? In all honesty I think the "gamer aesthetic" of sharp angles and LEDs feels very juvenile to me for such a high price point. I HATE the Predator badge on the front. If it just looked like the Freesync version I would be sold. Since I use a ergotron I think the Asus ROG Swift PG348Q (minus the horrid stand) is a better choice aesthetically. I did order the x34 but may return and wait for the Asus... I dunno, January is a long ways away.
> 
> The Asus unit has a stainless steel bottom band, thin bezel with a simple black Asus logo on the bottom. Again, the stand on the other hand is all decked out with crazy sharp angles, colors, LEDs and logo projections, but I appreciate the modesty of the panel unit itself. Also the Asus doesn't appear to have VESA compatibility judging from early pics. Unless the plastic disk where the stand attaches is removable to reveal the VESA threads. It would be bad design if Asus didn't include VESA compatibility, but it honestly the design concerns me. Hmmm...
> 
> Newegg may have had only a few more X34's come in. It keeps coming back and going away. Either that or people are having their cards declined, kids stealing their parents' CCs and having orders cancelled (happens more than you'd think) etc...


Well, don't even mention Asus and aesthetically in the same sentence. Their monitor looks horrible! My neighbor's 5 years old son could design a more fancy monitor!

But I do agree the CK (freesync) looks much much better than the predator, I don't like the black chrome and predator logo either :/

But Hey! Who hasn't a spray can and some tape in the toolbox?


----------



## funfordcobra

asus designs are gross.


----------



## Sephirothbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I can tell you that the ASUS PG348Q will come with a VESA mount. The ASUS PG348Q has changed design as there was previous feedback about it. The look now is a plasma and copper design, which looks a lot better than the first design of the monitor.
> 
> Also it has 3 year warranty and ASUS customer service (better than ACER)
> 
> I would get the ASUS PG348Q, I will be getting it


Man, I admire you. You never get tired, do you?









Anyway, waiting for news on the banding issue of the US batch...


----------



## jbass350z

guess I need to refresh all day.. in stock.. out of stock.. in stock.. out of stock...


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sephirothbg*
> 
> Man, I admire you. You never get tired, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, waiting for news on the banding issue of the US batch...


What is your problem now, I was just saying my opinion on which we wanted to know about the VESA mount, ACER has gone down lower in my opinion due to so many delays and issues with this monitor.

Also we do not know if ASUS managed to cherry pick the best panels for the ASUS PG348Q, which might be why it is more expensive


----------



## funfordcobra

Looks like no rhyme or reason to their stock. 4am CST then again at 1pm CST the same day. Then there was a batch on Sunday? Not sure what time but I bet they are getting in about 10 units at a time. Looks like they are being stocked better than anyone else though, even acer store..


----------



## funfordcobra

To the guy that bought 2. Just buy one more, even if you return later pls. I've never seen this resolution in surround nor has many.


----------



## Meric1837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> To the guy that bought 2. Just buy one more, even if you return later pls. I've never seen this resolution in surround nor has many.


Like this?


----------



## funfordcobra

Ha-ha cool. Rep.


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sephirothbg*
> 
> Man, I admire you. You never get tired, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, waiting for news on the banding issue of the US batch...


this guy has to be getting paid for this.


----------



## Sephirothbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> this guy has to be getting paid for this.


I sure hope so. He's doing a great job.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> To the guy that bought 2. Just buy one more, even if you return later pls. I've never seen this resolution in surround nor has many.


If you look at the ACER Predator X34 online, you will find that ACER actually put three of these monitors together, I am not sure why though, it just made the image look stretched at the sides, this makes it look terrible

You can find it half way down the page

http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/4/8726489/acer-asus-curved-monitors-computex-2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sephirothbg*
> 
> I sure hope so. He's doing a great job.


I would like to get paid for doing this, it is so easy, I can do this while at University and quit my job (if this pays better though)

This is my opinion though, there is another thing about how ASUS are better than ACER

This is the ASUS PG279Q

Hi there

There is a slim chance we might see stock land this week.

We have also added the same pixel warranty as the previous Swift, details below:

- OcUK Exclusive Service: Warranty regarding dead pixels falls under ISO rules and as such dead pixels if very few are not an actual fault. But at OcUK we value our customers especially when spending such a large amount of money on what is a flagship gaming monitor. As such even if you only have 1 dead/stuck pixel and it has not gone after 3 days, we will class the monitor as faulty and exchange it for you at no cost to you. This service is exclusive at OcUK for Asus ROG Swift ONLY or other qualifying monitors! (Valid for 28 days from purchase)!

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18674039&page=7


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> If you look at the ACER Predator X34 online, you will find that ACER actually put three of these monitors together, I am not sure why though, it just made the image look stretched at the sides, this makes it look terrible
> 
> You can find it half way down the page
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/4/8726489/acer-asus-curved-monitors-computex-2015
> I would like to get paid for doing this, it is so easy, I can do this while at University and quit my job (if this pays better though)
> 
> This is my opinion though, there is another thing about how ASUS are better than ACER
> 
> This is the ASUS PG279Q
> 
> Hi there
> 
> There is a slim chance we might see stock land this week.
> 
> We have also added the same pixel warranty as the previous Swift, details below:
> 
> - OcUK Exclusive Service: Warranty regarding dead pixels falls under ISO rules and as such dead pixels if very few are not an actual fault. But at OcUK we value our customers especially when spending such a large amount of money on what is a flagship gaming monitor. As such even if you only have 1 dead/stuck pixel and it has not gone after 3 days, we will class the monitor as faulty and exchange it for you at no cost to you. This service is exclusive at OcUK for Asus ROG Swift ONLY or other qualifying monitors! (Valid for 28 days from purchase)!
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18674039&page=7


Who the hell buy stuff from OC UK? 1% of the world......

I think laws protect us from almost everything anyway! If I go to the store, buy a monitor and it ends up with one single dead pixel it is a faulty monitor/screen/display no matter what the brand is, AND you will get a replamcement!!

All this crappy trashtalk companies throws out "we help if you get problems" is just some cheap selling trick. Thought you people would know that....

Either Metros is working for Asus, or he must be the easiest guy in the world to trick and fall in to easy selling hacks hahaha Hilarious


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

All of his posts have been 100% off topic I don't understand why no mod hasn't stepped in. Oh you think Asus is better? Cool go preach and shove your crap down other people's throats. This is a thread about the Acer X34 and ONLY that.


----------



## funfordcobra

Mods don't care about this thread. The only reason one was here to begin with is because that kid Mikey kept reporting everyone. We could literally talk about cheetoes for 6 pages if we wanted to at this point.


----------



## Zeblote

It's back in stock at alternate...

https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-X34BMiphz/html/product/1210814

Does anyone have news yet? Should I try to get another one?


----------



## funfordcobra

Goooooooo!


----------



## Cole Avenue

Anyone have theirs ship from Acer yet?

I know on Friday they said on Twitter that the orders placed that day would be shipping on 10/13 https://twitter.com/AcerAmerica/status/652646592995041281

I talked to customer service via the website chat just now but I think they answered my question in the general sense rather than in one specific to this product. They basically said my order is still processing and that it takes two business days and that yesterday (Columbus Day) was a holiday so it doesn't count as a business day.

Edit: They just called me on the phone, not sure if it was an amazing coincidence or in response to my web chat, but they said they had previously been anticipating that it would ship today but it will actually be shipping tomorrow and that I should receive it on Thursday since I selected Priority shipping.


----------



## Sephirothbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> It's back in stock at alternate...
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Predator-X34BMiphz/html/product/1210814
> 
> Does anyone have news yet? Should I try to get another one?


Mine is still being shipped back to them. I have this mail from them: "We'll send your monitor to its manufacturer so they can repair or
replace it. We'll have to check whether we'll be able to replace it ourselves once we've sent your monitor to its manufacturer."

Their service has been top notch. Still no confirmation if their new batch is with the V2 firmware.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Who the hell buy stuff from OC UK? 1% of the world......
> 
> I think laws protect us from almost everything anyway! If I go to the store, buy a monitor and it ends up with one single dead pixel it is a faulty monitor/screen/display no matter what the brand is, AND you will get a replamcement!!
> 
> All this crappy trashtalk companies throws out "we help if you get problems" is just some cheap selling trick. Thought you people would know that....
> 
> Either Metros is working for Asus, or he must be the easiest guy in the world to trick and fall in to easy selling hacks hahaha Hilarious


You do know Overclockers.co.uk is one of the biggest UK retailers, look it up before you state incorrect figures like "1 percent" it makes your comment look terrible.

Also this makes it easier than going with law, I also would say that they do not have to replace a monitor for 1 dead pixel as it states in the warranty and ISO standard, they are not misadvertising due to the ISO standard. So that is another statement you got incorrect.

Not a "cheap selling trick" as I said in my previous statement, it actually helps consumers, you do not live in the UK and laws are different, it was also for UK customers, so read the comment before you make another incorrect statement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> All of his posts have been 100% off topic I don't understand why no mod hasn't stepped in. Oh you think Asus is better? Cool go preach and shove your crap down other people's throats. This is a thread about the Acer X34 and ONLY that.


I do not think ASUS is better for everything, that is the point (their GPUs are terrible) I am just saying they are better at producing monitors than ACER

I was going to get the ACER Predator X34 (I ordered it) like I keep saying but I canceled due to all these issues with it.

Also your figure is incorrect as well "100 percent off topic" if you are going to use figures, back them up with evidence, as I have provided many on topic posts. You just need to check back a few pages before all these issues happened

Result of this comment

Back figures up

Provide correct statements

Read older comments

The ACER Predator X34 still has no real release date in the UK, OCUK have not confirmed the release date. Not sure where Scan are getting the date from but if it is correct then OCUK would have used it. There you go, on topic comment









Thanks


----------



## funfordcobra

if you receive any acer product, im inclined to believe you may explode upon contact.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> if you receive any acer product, im inclined to believe you may explode upon contact.


We still have had no confirmation if the blue banding is fixed, backlight bleed and dead pxiels


----------



## funfordcobra

tonight we'll see. not from me but other have theirs.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> tonight we'll see. not from me but other have theirs.


Indeed, got one hour, so it would be good if someone could do it soon.


----------



## Merranza

I personally think Metros is working for Acer and is tricking you all by using reverse psychology.

He's trying to piss you off so much that you are gonna say: "Frak you man, I'm gonna buy an X34 just to show you!".

And there you go, you just bought an Acer monitor.


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sephirothbg*
> 
> Mine is still being shipped back to them. I have this mail from them: "We'll send your monitor to its manufacturer so they can repair or
> replace it. We'll have to check whether we'll be able to replace it ourselves once we've sent your monitor to its manufacturer."
> 
> Their service has been top notch. Still no confirmation if their new batch is with the V2 firmware.


Hmm. I didn't even try to get it replaced/fixed, just sent it back and canceled the purchase. (They offered full money back, even the shipping & return costs)

It wouldn't make sense to add it back on the website after removing it if they didn't have new, actually working ones... I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> Hmm. I didn't even try to get it replaced/fixed, just sent it back and canceled the purchase. (They offered full money back, even the shipping & return costs)
> 
> It wouldn't make sense to add it back on the website after removing it if they didn't have new, actually working ones... I'll see how it goes.


Wait they paid return costs for you?! They didn't for me!


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Wait they paid return costs for you?! They didn't for me!


You can login on this page: https://www.alternate.de/retoure

You need to fill out the form, they should give you a free return stamp that you print and stick on your box to send it back.


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> You can login on this page: https://www.alternate.de/retoure
> 
> You need to fill out the form, they should give you a free return stamp that you print and stick on your box to send it back.


Ah, I assume that it's because I'm in the UK this isn't an option for me.


----------



## Frawstfyre

For the Acer stock. I talked to them and they said they anticipate it will ship this month..... within the next 3 weeks.... I was able to order from the first batch, idk why it's not shipping today or tomorrow.

Being that it's delayed this much, I wanted them to change my shipping from ground to 2 day. They couldn't even do that. I don't think the Acer store is that great, I told them to cancel everything and I'll just try to pick one up off Newegg in the coming weeks.


----------



## RobotDevil666

So alternate.de has them New Egg is already shipping them meanwhile in UK we're still in the dark, especially those who pre ordered from OCUK because their great customer service kep us so well informed








Seriously this must be worst customer service experience I had in a long while, If anyone is thinking of pre ordering this monitor in UK do yourself a favour and order from SCAN


----------



## StackOvernuts23

We have the worst lives ever. Can't even drop a fat wad of cash on some silly toy when we want to. How do we manage to go on?


----------



## funfordcobra

Ah 1st world problems..


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StackOvernuts23*
> 
> We have the worst lives ever. Can't even drop a fat wad of cash on some silly toy when we want to. How do we manage to go on?


Well, Overclockers already has the money from UK customers, and they've just kept them in the dark. It's not really acceptable customer service.


----------



## funfordcobra

Linus makes every monitor he reviews seem huge. He's a tiny guy. I get one in my hands and I feel like a giant.


----------



## johnpotter82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Ah 1st world problems..


Well many of us live in the first world.....so thats where our problems are..


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

@lbowiejr Hopefully you get off work soon I wanna dem monitors!


----------



## CallsignVega

lol my UPS tracking number for day two now still says "label created" with no movement. Did Newegg ship the dang thing or not!


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> @lbowiejr Hopefully you get off work soon I wanna dem monitors!


Somebody go pick this man up from work and get him HOME!


----------



## funfordcobra

I ordered from newegg this morning at 4am and it went out same day. I did get 2 day shipping and rush processing tnough.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> lol my UPS tracking number for day two now still says "label created" with no movement. Did Newegg ship the dang thing or not!


Sometimes it can glitch and doesn't update till the package is delivered.


----------



## lbowiejr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> @lbowiejr Hopefully you get off work soon I wanna dem monitors!


I just got everything set up, had to do some cable management and all that. First impressions, they look great and the default color is pretty good. I haven't had a chance to make my own adjustments but it doesn't look like you would really have to from the time I've spent on them. A friend of mine is going to bring over his Spyder4 and we are going to calibrate them this weekend.

Like every Acer I've ever owned the menu navigation is terrible however it is much better than the XR34CK free Sync version (my wife has one for her pc). At least on these monitors it takes you to where you want to be the without having to do a lot of button mashing.

Overclocking is relatively easy. You set the max refresh rate via the menu and reboot the monitor, after that you use NVIDIA control panel to adjust your refresh rate. The options are 60,80,85,95 and 100 Hz.
I haven't detected any problems with dead pixels, no banding issues. There is some back light bleed around the edges of the monitors, but it doesn't seem too bad. I had to sit with the room dark for a few second before my eye detected the light. It's about the same intensity on both monitors. I guess opinions will vary depending on how picky you are.
I haven't had a chance to play any games, I plan on running a few games to further test them out

The only 2 cons for me so far is the glossy plastic back and the menu operation. I really wish that they had gone with a different material on that. The stand and the front of the monitor were the predator logo is look fantastic. All I got for now, I'll let you guys know how the gaming goes.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lbowiejr*
> 
> I just got everything set up, had to do some cable management and all that. First impressions, they look great and the default color is pretty good. I haven't had a chance to make my own adjustments but it doesn't look like you would really have to from the time I've spent on them. A friend of mine is going to bring over his Spyder4 and we are going to calibrate them this weekend.
> 
> Like every Acer I've ever owned the menu navigation is terrible however it is much better than the XR34CK free Sync version (my wife has one for her pc). At least on these monitors it takes you to where you want to be the without having to do a lot of button mashing.
> 
> Overclocking is relatively easy. You set the max refresh rate via the menu and reboot the monitor, after that you use NVIDIA control panel to adjust your refresh rate. The options are 60,80,85,95 and 100 Hz.
> I haven't detected any problems with dead pixels, no banding issues. There is some back light bleed around the edges of the monitors, but it doesn't seem too bad. I had to sit with the room dark for a few second before my eye detected the light. It's about the same intensity on both monitors. I guess opinions will vary depending on how picky you are.
> I haven't had a chance to play any games, I plan on running a few games to further test them out
> 
> The only 2 cons for me so far is the glossy plastic back and the menu operation. I really wish that they had gone with a different material on that. The stand and the front of the monitor were the predator logo is look fantastic. All I got for now, I'll let you guys know how the gaming goes.


Thanks for the update.

Banding issue gone?

How are the speakers?

Pics!


----------



## Cole Avenue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> How are the speakers?


If the dude who bought two of these for his PC and the Freesync version for his wife uses the built-in speakers on his monitors I'll eat my hat.


----------



## lbowiejr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Banding issue gone?
> 
> How are the speakers?
> 
> Pics!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole Avenue*
> 
> If the dude who bought two of these for his PC and the Freesync version for his wife uses the built-in speakers on his monitors I'll eat my hat.


LOL, I don't know how the speakers sound, I use a headset on my PC.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole Avenue*
> 
> If the dude who bought two of these for his PC and the Freesync version for his wife uses the built-in speakers on his monitors I'll eat my hat.


Hey...you're preaching to the choir now!

I've got some $600 Focal XS 2.1 as my desktop speakers.....but this monitor is SO wide that it'll put these so far out to the side of my desk, they may not be feasible to use...


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lbowiejr*
> 
> I just got everything set up, had to do some cable management and all that. First impressions, they look great and the default color is pretty good. I haven't had a chance to make my own adjustments but it doesn't look like you would really have to from the time I've spent on them. A friend of mine is going to bring over his Spyder4 and we are going to calibrate them this weekend.
> 
> Like every Acer I've ever owned the menu navigation is terrible however it is much better than the XR34CK free Sync version (my wife has one for her pc). At least on these monitors it takes you to where you want to be the without having to do a lot of button mashing.
> 
> Overclocking is relatively easy. You set the max refresh rate via the menu and reboot the monitor, after that you use NVIDIA control panel to adjust your refresh rate. The options are 60,80,85,95 and 100 Hz.
> I haven't detected any problems with dead pixels, no banding issues. There is some back light bleed around the edges of the monitors, but it doesn't seem too bad. I had to sit with the room dark for a few second before my eye detected the light. It's about the same intensity on both monitors. I guess opinions will vary depending on how picky you are.
> I haven't had a chance to play any games, I plan on running a few games to further test them out
> 
> The only 2 cons for me so far is the glossy plastic back and the menu operation. I really wish that they had gone with a different material on that. The stand and the front of the monitor were the predator logo is look fantastic. All I got for now, I'll let you guys know how the gaming goes.


Wow so looking really solid overall, great to hear. Makes me want it even more!


----------



## funfordcobra

well if yours has BLB, I hope mine is better than yours.. lel.

Can you post BlB pics? PLs? No dead pix found?


----------



## lbowiejr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> well if yours has BLB, I hope mine is better than yours.. lel.
> 
> Can you post BlB pics? PLs? No dead pix found?


I haven't detected any dead pixels. I've downloaded some different brightly colored wall papers to see if I could find any and so far so good. I don't have the time this evening to take pics of the back light bleed, but to me it doesn't seem to be too much of a problem. So far these monitors appear to be pretty solid.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> well if yours has BLB, I hope mine is better than yours.. lel.
> 
> Can you post BlB pics? PLs? No dead pix found?


He said that his don't have any banding problems.


----------



## Nebula93

Ordered mine at 12CST today (when they had some)..... just got my "It's shipped email".....3 day ship should have Friday ????


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebula93*
> 
> Ordered mine at 12CST today (when they had some)..... just got my "It's shipped email".....3 day ship should have Friday ????


Sounds great!


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> He said that his don't have any banding problems.


nowhere in my post do I ask for banding.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> nowhere in my post do I ask for banding.


Oh I'm sorry I confused back light bleed with banding for some reason my bad haha


----------



## Stangs55

Some pictures, first impressions, and video from a redditor who got his today...

HERE


----------



## Smokey the Bear

For any Canadians wondering about these monitors, Acer-America replied to me on Twitter saying they'd become available in the CA store later this month.

Hopefully it's no more than $1499 CAD.


----------



## Kicks Reseller

I bought 2 of these. Cant wait to set these bad boys up. Will be posting pictures when they come in this Thursday.


----------



## webmi

alternate do not have them in stock. called them a min ago. they should arrive today i was told. when they arrive untill the shop is updated to "in stock" it will take another 1-2 days i was told.


----------



## Zanchito

Don't trust Alternate for that, they've delayed them two times already without previous notice.


----------



## webmi

i know, already canceled my last preorder a week ago. they delayed them from 1-2 days to 10 days. now i wait until it says in stock.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebula93*
> 
> Ordered mine at 12CST today (when they had some)..... just got my "It's shipped email".....3 day ship should have Friday ????


Cool, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> You do know Overclockers.co.uk is one of the biggest UK retailers, look it up before you state incorrect figures like "1 percent" it makes your comment look terrible.


Yeah right.
UK population is approx 64 mio vs the
Population of the world which is approx 7.3 bio. So UK Population is 0.87% of the world.
Now in UK, who cares about computers and tech and would buy from a specialist retailer, a fraction of the local Population. In that pool of people, who will buy from that retailer in particular... well a fraction again.

So, that's right 1% is a terrible number, should be way lower.


----------



## swerve101

So does anyone have info on a seller that does international shipping?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> So does anyone have info on a seller that does international shipping?


Sorry bro not to Hong Kong. Did you check wan chai computer center yet?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnpotter82*
> 
> Well many of us live in the first world.....so thats where our problems are..


Like Bill Burr said, being homeless in America is a first world problem!


----------



## drfish

So I didn't get expedited shipping on mine but I do have a tracking number that confirms it will arrive on Friday. Anyone that got next day shipping from NewEgg should get theirs today, right? Just waiting for this thread to get flooded with posts and 100% confirmation from multiple sources that the banding issue is fixed on this first US stock...


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Sorry bro not to Hong Kong. Did you check wan chai computer center yet?


how did you know he was from hong kong? haha i'm based in hk as well and so far i haven't seen Asia getting any love.

SSP is better for buying expensive tech like this in my experience. wc has a hk island premium...


----------



## Dannntastic

Just got a courtesy call from Acer stating that my x34 is being shipped out today. I placed the order on Friday.


----------



## eucalyptus

GG, OMG! My order from proshop.se is delayed to 25 November......

Seems like whole Scandinavia gets our monitors very late November/earlie December....


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> GG, OMG! My order from proshop.se is delayed to 25 November......
> 
> Seems like whole Scandinavia gets our monitors very late November/earlie December....


Bummer


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> For any Canadians wondering about these monitors, Acer-America replied to me on Twitter saying they'd become available in the CA store later this month.
> 
> Hopefully it's no more than $1499 CAD.


Good to hear Canadians will be getting stock later this month. I also agree with the price, it would be nice if it wasn't too TOO expensive for us! $1,499 CAD would be nice, although $1299 USD is $1,685 CAD atm >.>;;;


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> So alternate.de has them New Egg is already shipping them meanwhile in UK we're still in the dark, especially those who pre ordered from OCUK because their great customer service kep us so well informed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously this must be worst customer service experience I had in a long while, If anyone is thinking of pre ordering this monitor in UK do yourself a favour and order from SCAN


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Well, Overclockers already has the money from UK customers, and they've just kept them in the dark. It's not really acceptable customer service.


Currently it's only £900 from here!! http://www.very.co.uk/acer-predator-x34bmiphz-34-inch-curved-219-ultrawide-qhd-ips-led-zeroframe-g-sync-gaming-monitor/1461312442.prd


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> GG, OMG! My order from proshop.se is delayed to 25 November......
> 
> Seems like whole Scandinavia gets our monitors very late November/earlie December....


That sucks.. i know how u feel though. here in Australia, we just got our first shipment of colour CRT monitors. And people are starting to use this crazy thing called mobile phones.. how weird is that?


----------



## funfordcobra

No, Australia has just now gotten pagers only. Mobile phones are set for Q4 2022. Nokia only.


----------



## Meric1837

Here's a good video of someone playing around with their X34. I always have a hard time gauging the size and scale of a monitor until I see video of a human pawing at it. It's also a good demo of the lighting effects:


----------



## funfordcobra

Oh god do you see all that BLB at the end?? That's in a well lit room too...all 4 corners and some in the middle upper right.


----------



## Kicks Reseller

Yeah, the BLB doesn't look good.... Hopefully mines won't be that bad when I get 2 of mines in tomorrow....


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Oh god do you see all that BLB at the end?? That's in a well lit room too...all 4 corners and some in the middle upper right.


I think the image in general looks wrong in that end frame. The Predator logo is way too bright. Might brighter than the one I had to send back, so do be too worries yes. And genuinely when I had mine it was much better.


----------



## eucalyptus

I really don't understand this flashing and blinking leds under the monitor, who wants to be distracted by something that looks like a police pursuit when you are watching a movie? Or playing cs go and planting the bomb on A?


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I really don't understand this flashing and blinking leds under the monitor, who wants to be distracted by something that looks like a police pursuit when you are watching a movie? Or playing cs go and planting the bomb on A?


Agreed. Can you turn this off?


----------



## Vladislavs

NO, its flashing all the time even when monitor is off.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Agreed. Can you turn this off?


Yes, you can turn it off, lucky us







But just why, just why did some engineer even come up with that idea









I guess younger kids could find it cool with blinking rgb leds, but they can far away be able to afford this monitor anyway so









Only reason I can come up with is for events, or times you just want to show your expensive stuff, then some lights could be cool to not make it boring









I am 18, and I found this useless!


----------



## Meric1837




----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Oh god do you see all that BLB at the end?? That's in a well lit room too...all 4 corners and some in the middle upper right.


Here's image from of the same guy's BLB


----------



## Vladislavs

thats pretty good! i will take that example any time, please!


----------



## brun019822

My body is ready to take it all in


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> Currently it's only £900 from here!! http://www.very.co.uk/acer-predator-x34bmiphz-34-inch-curved-219-ultrawide-qhd-ips-led-zeroframe-g-sync-gaming-monitor/1461312442.prd


After adding it to the basket delivery date is 14th November


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> 
> My body is ready to take it all in


Hot.

Pics. Impressions. Now.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> After adding it to the basket delivery date is 14th November


Yeah that's the downside, got a bad feeling tho that overclockers and scan are just going to go to overdue then keep changing the date,
I did read somewhere that someone got a response from acer saying it would be mid November anyway?
I hope it's not but I got a bad feeling it will be delayed till then


----------



## Cole Avenue

Anyone who ordered from Acer last Friday have theirs ship yet? They originally said yesterday but then yesterday they said today. 4pm here and mine hasn't yet so I'm curious of any else's has.


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole Avenue*
> 
> Anyone who ordered from Acer last Friday have theirs ship yet? They originally said yesterday but then yesterday they said today. 4pm here and mine hasn't yet so I'm curious of any else's has.


I placed my order on Friday and have a pending charge on my card. I received a courtesy call this morning from acer stating it would be shipped today. I sent a chat message via acer.com and the lady said that they do not normally call people unless they ask for a phone call (I didnt ask). She then said that all pre orders are backordered. So I don't know what to believe.


----------



## Cole Avenue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannntastic*
> 
> i placed my order on Friday and have a pending charge on my card. i received a courtesy call this morning from acer stating it would be shipped today. I sent a chat message via acer.com and the lady said that they do not normally call people unless they ask for a phone call (i didnt ask). She then said that all pre orders are backordered. So i don't know what to believe.


Yeah they called me yesterday to say it would be shipping today.


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole Avenue*
> 
> Yeah they called me yesterday to say it would be shipping today.


Was it from 254-298-4000?


----------



## Cole Avenue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannntastic*
> 
> Was it from 254-298-4000?


Yep.


----------



## Cruise252

Still waiting on an actual pic of someone with a new monitor of the blue banding









http://imgur.com/a/dqgIK# -- if someone with a monitor can put this up (second blue one) and take a picture of the screen please?


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea people have been asking for that for pages now.... No1 will do it.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Yea people have been asking for that for pages now.... No1 will do it.


A couple of peoples have already confirmed they have no banding. What does it matter if they post a photo of it or not?


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> A couple of peoples have already confirmed they have no banding. What does it matter if they post a photo of it or not?


Seeing is believing my man, seeing is believing


----------



## Cole Avenue

I did another web chat with Acer the web rep didn't have any information but did provide me with a phone number (800-910-2237), I called the number he gave me and the person I spoke with was able to confirm that it did ship today but my order hasn't been updated because they don't have the tracking number from FedEx yet, so it sounds like orders placed on 10/9 from Acer are shipping / have shipped today.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> A couple of peoples have already confirmed they have no banding. What does it matter if they post a photo of it or not?


There is a single review on Newegg for the x34 and he confirms that there is no banding.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Seeing is believing my man, seeing is believing


I guess


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole Avenue*
> 
> I did another web chat with Acer the web rep didn't have any information but did provide me with a phone number (800-910-2237), I called the number he gave me and the person I spoke with was able to confirm that it did ship today but my order hasn't been updated because they don't have the tracking number from FedEx yet, so it sounds like orders placed on 10/9 from Acer are shipping / have shipped today.


Awesome, that'd be great if it's true. I'll let you know if an invoice or tracking number comes through. Thanks for the update.


----------



## eucalyptus

Another thing I don't understand is why US is receiving the monitor now and the delivery date for Europe is 25 November? It's a whole month later.....


----------



## funfordcobra

Because 1776! We won!


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Because 1776! We won!


exactly


----------



## funfordcobra

My x34 is "supposed" to be here tomorrow. It went out on Tuesday, had a destination scan for 2 day delivery, then has been stagnant since then. Hoping it didn't get "lost" i.e. STOLEN.

Lots of UPS and fedex get their family xmas presents from newegg and amazon package lottery. I paid extra for a signature delivery so it will be harder to steal because I know this. Packages that don't require signatures get mysteriously left on my front porch, while I'm waiting for it with eyes on the road waiting for UPS or FED ex.


----------



## thevenom

I also got a phone call from Acer today saying my order shipped. I later called to confirm and they told me that it had shipped but the fed ex tracking hasn't shown up. Has anyone yet received their tracking info from Acer?


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Sorry bro not to Hong Kong. Did you check wan chai computer center yet?


Not yet no.

I would be shocked if it was there though. In all likelyhood its going to be one of those wait for amazon items.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Good to hear Canadians will be getting stock later this month. I also agree with the price, it would be nice if it wasn't too TOO expensive for us! $1,499 CAD would be nice, although $1299 USD is $1,685 CAD atm >.>;;;


I hope they give us Canadians a break. $1500 is already a really high asking price for this monitor.

I think we're fine though. The xr341ck is $1299.99 CAD on the Canadian Acer store ($1199.99 on newegg.ca), which is why I think this version will be $1499.99 CAD. I don't see how they could justify anymore than $200 for the gsync version of the same monitor regardless of the increase in refresh rate... I just can't do $1700 with 13% tax Acer, just can't... Make the sale!

http://caen-store.acer.com/xr341ck-bmijpphz-34-inch-curved-monitor


----------



## heyguyslol

Been checking USP tracking info regularly but still hasn't updated since the departure scan from CA on Tues. Still says delivery is today the 15th but I'm starting to wonder if that's still going to happen or not. I really would have preferred Fedex :/

Btw has anyone else looked into additional warranty options for their x34?

I called Newegg about the AIG extended warranty which provides two more years AFTER the 3 year manufacturer warranty for $100 for basically a total of a 5 year warranty. So far out of the three different warranty plans I've researched this one seems to be the best choice. SquareTrade and Warrantech both offer the same type of warranty which I don't care for. You pay about $120-150 for a 4 year plan BUT the 4 year warranty starts from the date of purchase instead of extending past the manufacture warranty so basically giving you only 1 year of additional warranty for a higher price point.

Normally I would just stick with the manufacture warranty but being that the 100hz overclock is a use at own risk issue by Acer and the fact that I spent $1300 for it, I figured an extra $100 for an additional 2 years might be a good idea.

What are you guys thoughts on warranty options?


----------



## Sephirothbg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Been checking USP tracking info regularly but still hasn't updated since the departure scan from CA on Tues. Still says delivery is today the 15th but I'm starting to wonder if that's still going to happen or not. I really would have preferred Fedex :/
> 
> Btw has anyone else looked into additional warranty options for their x34?
> 
> I called Newegg about the AIG extended warranty which provides two more years AFTER the 3 year manufacturer warranty for $100 for basically a total of a 5 year warranty. So far out of the three different warranty plans I've researched this one seems to be the best choice. SquareTrade and Warrantech both offer the same type of warranty which I don't care for. You pay about $120-150 for a 4 year plan BUT the 4 year warranty starts from the date of purchase instead of extending past the manufacture warranty so basically giving you only 1 year of additional warranty for a higher price point.
> 
> Normally I would just stick with the manufacture warranty but being that the 100hz overclock is a use at own risk issue by Acer and the fact that I spent $1300 for it, I figured an extra $100 for an additional 2 years might be a good idea.
> 
> What are you guys thoughts on warranty options?


Extra warranty is never a bad thing. At this price point I would pay it as well, but I think it's much higher here in Europe.
Anyway i don't think this monitor's gonna stay with me more than three years. Although it depends whether OLED monitors with similar specs are gonna get released 2-3 years from now. That's what I and most of the people here are really waiting for.


----------



## NeoTiger

I never take warranty extensions because I've got enough disposable income to handle a breakdown of the monitor on my own. And since those warranty contracts are calculated on statistic probability + tax + a profit for the insurance company, you just end up overpaying for your hardware on the long term.

Paid warranty extensions only make sense if you heavily rely on the item (like the car you need for commuting) and you might not have the forseeable cash to replace it and the consequences of the loss has even more financial impact (like not getting paid if you can't show up for work).


----------



## drfish

FedEx says mine is in Louisville, KY as of 1:15 this morning. Seems like I'm on track for delivery tomorrow.







Today must be the day though that lots of people start posting in the thread saying theirs has arrived, right?

I offered to let Scott at TechReport borrow mine for a couple weeks to do a review but so far he hasn't confirmed he wants to so unless he pings me before I can open it up tomorrow night I'll have pictures and impressions to post for sure.


----------



## Zanchito

Alternate.de say they have stock right now. Let's see if they finally send my order.


----------



## webmi

ordered one a min ago. should be here tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanchito*
> 
> Alternate.de say they have stock right now. Let's see if they finally send my order.


I tried to buy one aswell since my shop is taking so long but unfortunatly :
Quote:


> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> We sell the Acer Predator X34BMiphz only in Germany.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> _________________________________
> ALTERNATE GmbH


Bleh


----------



## Zanchito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> I tried to buy one aswell since my shop is taking so long but unfortunatly :
> Bleh


Damn. Alternate has country sites (I bought mine from alternate.es), but they all ship from germany. Might be worth a try. If they really do only sell it in Germany and they let me buy one from the .es domain saying they had stock (this was back in September when there WAS stock, but with blue banding), it's a really sketchy move.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanchito*
> 
> Damn. Alternate has country sites (I bought mine from alternate.es), but they all ship from germany. Might be worth a try. If they really do only sell it in Germany and they let me buy one from the .es domain saying they had stock (this was back in September when there WAS stock, but with blue banding), it's a really sketchy move.


Yeah, tried that.. none of the other alternate websites have them in stock (my countrys one included).. so it will probably be waiting for another couple of weeks..


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Been checking USP tracking info regularly but still hasn't updated since the departure scan from CA on Tues. Still says delivery is today the 15th but I'm starting to wonder if that's still going to happen or not. I really would have preferred Fedex :/
> 
> Btw has anyone else looked into additional warranty options for their x34?
> 
> I called Newegg about the AIG extended warranty which provides two more years AFTER the 3 year manufacturer warranty for $100 for basically a total of a 5 year warranty. So far out of the three different warranty plans I've researched this one seems to be the best choice. SquareTrade and Warrantech both offer the same type of warranty which I don't care for. You pay about $120-150 for a 4 year plan BUT the 4 year warranty starts from the date of purchase instead of extending past the manufacture warranty so basically giving you only 1 year of additional warranty for a higher price point.
> 
> Normally I would just stick with the manufacture warranty but being that the 100hz overclock is a use at own risk issue by Acer and the fact that I spent $1300 for it, I figured an extra $100 for an additional 2 years might be a good idea.
> 
> What are you guys thoughts on warranty options?


Also consider that monitor might be way cheaper in 3 years time. So after the manufacturer warranty expires your additional $120-$150 might cover an asset that could be $400 to buy new. Also that insurance might be useless if you decided to sell it within 3 years. Since policies are not always transferable to other people, you might be able to recoup some of the cost if you decide to sell your asset at future date.
I personally never buy extra insurance on tech. Because I've been saving a lot of premiums that I will use toward the replacement of a broken item.


----------



## Sketchus

I imagine they got burned from the initial returns they had for them, so only want to dispatch them to Germany for now.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Been checking USP tracking info regularly but still hasn't updated since the departure scan from CA on Tues. Still says delivery is today the 15th but I'm starting to wonder if that's still going to happen or not. I really would have preferred Fedex :/
> 
> Btw has anyone else looked into additional warranty options for their x34?
> 
> I called Newegg about the AIG extended warranty which provides two more years AFTER the 3 year manufacturer warranty for $100 for basically a total of a 5 year warranty. So far out of the three different warranty plans I've researched this one seems to be the best choice. SquareTrade and Warrantech both offer the same type of warranty which I don't care for. You pay about $120-150 for a 4 year plan BUT the 4 year warranty starts from the date of purchase instead of extending past the manufacture warranty so basically giving you only 1 year of additional warranty for a higher price point.
> 
> Normally I would just stick with the manufacture warranty but being that the 100hz overclock is a use at own risk issue by Acer and the fact that I spent $1300 for it, I figured an extra $100 for an additional 2 years might be a good idea.
> 
> What are you guys thoughts on warranty options?


Well i will correct you, that Acer stated that overclocking monitor up to 100 hz will not void the warranty in any way, so its not quite at own risk like you saying







TFT review said it works perfectly fine at 100 hz without frame skipping atc


----------



## Zanchito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> I imagine they got burned from the initial returns they had for them, so only want to dispatch them to Germany for now.


Might be, still not acceptable. They didn't have any problem taking my money and they've emailed me 3 delivery dates already. If Acer is simply giving them bogus info, I could accept that, but if they have stock and simply consider I'm a second rate customer, I'll be quite nonplussed. In any event, I've requested further clarification from them.

Edit: Alternate came back to me saying they are indeed sending the monitor and I will get the tracking number tonight, so I don't know why they wouldn't send yours. Did you just try ordering today? They don't have stock on the .es page now, so they might be sending mine because I bought it back then, but not really current purchases from outside Germany.


----------



## thevenom

Out for delivery ?


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevenom*
> 
> Out for delivery ?


The picture of the box versus impressions and pictures of the monitor doing it's thing ratio in this thread is all wrong....I know you'll fix that


----------



## thevenom

Got mine this morning! The thing is perfect.
No dead pixels
100hz OC easy.
No banding.
No coil whine
Blb is maybe 1/8th an inch in top left corner. I can't notice it at all really.
No clouding
I'll play with it some more and if anything update later.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevenom*
> 
> Got mine this morning! The thing is perfect.
> No dead pixels
> 100hz OC easy.
> No banding.
> No coil whine
> Blb is maybe 1/8th an inch in top left corner. I can't notice it at all really.
> No clouding
> I'll play with it some more and if anything update later.


Awesome good to see these US monitors not having any kinds of problems!


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevenom*
> 
> Got mine this morning! The thing is perfect.
> No dead pixels
> 100hz OC easy.
> No banding.
> No coil whine
> Blb is maybe 1/8th an inch in top left corner. I can't notice it at all really.
> No clouding
> I'll play with it some more and if anything update later.


Do you hear high pitched coil whine if you just show a blank white image at 100hz?


----------



## thevenom

On a blank white page. I hear a low buzzing. But only if my ears are close to the predator logo and at a certain angle (I have to turn my head down). If I'm looking at the monitor I can't hear anything. Seems to come from below only. It's really low though and once I move its gone. Only on white btw.


----------



## -terabyte-

So far I believe no one that got the monitor, even the first ones from alternate.de with banding, mentioned any dead pixels or hairs under the coating or chipped coating. That's a really nice news compared to the initial hell with XB270HU.


----------



## Vladislavs

im pretty excited! we have to wait in UK until 23 rd of october! I will wait for first customers getting that screen, just to make sure UK batch is good as yours







(so far at least)


----------



## CallsignVega

It's an LG panel, it shouldn't have the problems like the AUOptronics panel. LG employees actually assemble monitors in environmentally controlled environments and with gloves!

Here, LG employee's work with polarization film for a display:










And here is AUOptronics LCD panel assembly machine:


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevenom*
> 
> Got mine this morning! The thing is perfect.
> No dead pixels
> 100hz OC easy.
> No banding.
> No coil whine
> Blb is maybe 1/8th an inch in top left corner. I can't notice it at all really.
> No clouding
> I'll play with it some more and if anything update later.


great news. thanks









mine's arriving tomorrow


----------



## Wanou

Looks like an old Hyundai factory from here


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It's an LG panel, it shouldn't have the problems like the AUOptronics panel. LG employees actually assemble monitors in environmentally controlled environments and with gloves!
> 
> Here, LG employee's work with polarization film for a display:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is AUOptronics LCD panel assembly machine:


hahaha it looks that way for sure!!


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> I never take warranty extensions because I've got enough disposable income to handle a breakdown of the monitor on my own. And since those warranty contracts are calculated on statistic probability + tax + a profit for the insurance company, you just end up overpaying for your hardware on the long term.
> 
> Paid warranty extensions only make sense if you heavily rely on the item (like the car you need for commuting) and you might not have the forseeable cash to replace it and the consequences of the loss has even more financial impact (like not getting paid if you can't show up for work).


I disagree, it all depends on the warranty and who you get your warranty from. Unfortunately I do not have an unlimited supply of money for things like this. I've been saving for this monitor for a while now and I plan on using this for at least 5 years seeing that DP 1.3 probably won't become standardized for quite some time. If DP 1.3 was looking to be ready within the next 1-2 years I would probably wait and get a cheaper monitor but from the research I've done its not looking like that is going to happen anytime soon so I plan on milking my $1300 purchase for all I can. The warranty is only $100 and will cover shipping, repairs, or replacements within that time frame. Even if the monitor drops in price which I'm sure it will that still mitigates the need to spend hundreds of dollars for the replacement at the expense of a $100 warranty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> Also consider that monitor might be way cheaper in 3 years time. So after the manufacturer warranty expires your additional $120-$150 might cover an asset that could be $400 to buy new. Also that insurance might be useless if you decided to sell it within 3 years. Since policies are not always transferable to other people, you might be able to recoup some of the cost if you decide to sell your asset at future date.
> I personally never buy extra insurance on tech. Because I've been saving a lot of premiums that I will use toward the replacement of a broken item.


If the monitors dies within that time frame and I get a new replacement that is only valued at $400-600 that could be used to sell and apply towards a new monitor. Imo $100 is a small price to pay for the coverage especially considering that we are paying a lot less than others in Canada, Europe, and Aussy.

So basically my understanding is;
1. If you're wallet has endless funds don't get the warranty.
2. If you are poor get the warranty.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sephirothbg*
> 
> Extra warranty is never a bad thing. At this price point I would pay it as well, but I think it's much higher here in Europe.
> Anyway i don't think this monitor's gonna stay with me more than three years. Although it depends whether OLED monitors with similar specs are gonna get released 2-3 years from now. That's what I and most of the people here are really waiting for.


Alot of it depends on not just the release of DP 1.3 but the implementation and use of it as a standard on video cards and monitors within that time frame. Not to mention that 1440p at 100fps is perfectly fine by me as I've been stuck on 1080p at 30-60fps for 8 years now. I'm not saying I want to be limited to 1440p at 100fps for 8 years but 5 is totally acceptable by me.


----------



## drfish

How long can you wait to add the AIG warranty from NewEgg? I still have it as an option now but after it is delivered do I lose it? 30 days? 90 days? For an expense like this (and because of the overclocking) I might want it covered for 5 years instead of three but I also want to think about it a bit first...


----------



## txfeinbergs

Just putting this back up here for those that might want a MUCH cheaper option. The Dell U3415W is back on sale again at Newegg for almost 50% off. $620 after rebate and credit card points. Dell's QC is light years better than Acer's, and that is from personal experience. You need promo code: EMCKAKS26. No stuck pixel guarantee and advanced return shipping. 3 year warranty.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> How long can you wait to add the AIG warranty from NewEgg? I still have it as an option now but after it is delivered do I lose it? 30 days? 90 days? For an expense like this (and because of the overclocking) I might want it covered for 5 years instead of three but I also want to think about it a bit first...


According to the Newegg rep I spoke to yesterday, you have 30 days from the invoice date. You can check your invoice date in your order history. Mine was invoiced on the 12th. I'm still researching other warranty options but that one so far appears to be the best choice for the cost and service thus far.


----------



## funfordcobra

Not super stoked anymore. I'm gona keep it for a few weeks and see if it gets better.


Compared to my xb270hu


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I almost had one of these coming my way... Best Buy was willing to special order me a PG279Q, but when I asked about ordering me the ACER, they said this is too complicated, go to your local store... lol?









Well, there goes my excitement... but then what was I expected from Best Buy?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not super stoked anymore. I'm gona keep it for a few weeks and see if it gets better.
> 
> 
> Compared to my xb270hu


Aww ouch.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's an LG panel, it shouldn't have the problems like the AUOptronics panel. LG employees actually assemble monitors in environmentally controlled environments and with gloves!
> 
> Here, LG employee's work with polarization film for a display:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is AUOptronics LCD panel assembly machine:


----------



## FilthyPleb

Just asked an acer rep. they don't expect to have any more monitors in stock until late November allegedly around black friday so sucks that I missed the window for ordering.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Not super stoked anymore. I'm gona keep it for a few weeks and see if it gets better.
> 
> 
> Compared to my xb270hu


That's an unacceptable amount of bleeding ;(

Looks like it's a lotto from here on what the quality your monitor will be....guess that's the price you pay buying Acer...

Where did you order yours from?


----------



## Caanon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Not super stoked anymore. I'm gona keep it for a few weeks and see if it gets better.
> 
> 
> Compared to my xb270hu


Mind doing a quick test on BLB? Could you take a series of pictures showing the BLB just like you did, but at a range of distances every ~30cm or so, starting at about 50cm to somewhere over 1.2 meters? I've seen some reports that the BLB in the corners tends to go away if you sit farther back from the screen, and TFTCentral has noticed it too: "If you move your viewing position back a metre or so and view that side of the screen head on as shown above, the glow has disappeared." Also looks like your monitor is tilted slightly up; could you try it from head-on? Obviously not ideal if you have to maneuver your point of view into a super tiny window to get low BLB, but would give us at least a baseline.

Oh, and try turning off the blue LEDs on the underside; sometimes cameras - especially phone cameras - tend to do auto-white-balance. And if the camera detects an abundance of blue, it'll try shifting the histogram to compensate, sometimes turning the image yellow. Not saying that's exactly what's causing it, but it might at least exacerbate the yellowness.


----------



## funfordcobra

Who sits 1 meter from their monitor while pc gaming? Noone. Optimal distance is armlength.

That BLB is uniform at any distance. 1 mile or 1 inch. I've had worse although when I went through 10 lg34um95p screens.

I'd give this one 7/10.
It's been calibrated.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caanon*
> 
> Mind doing a quick test on BLB? Could you take a series of pictures showing the BLB just like you did, but at a range of distances every ~30cm or so, starting at about 50cm to somewhere over 1.2 meters? I've seen some reports that the BLB in the corners tends to go away if you sit farther back from the screen, and TFTCentral has noticed it too: "If you move your viewing position back a metre or so and view that side of the screen head on as shown above, the glow has disappeared." Also looks like your monitor is tilted slightly up; could you try it from head-on? Obviously not ideal if you have to maneuver your point of view into a super tiny window to get low BLB, but would give us at least a baseline.
> 
> Oh, and try turning off the blue LEDs on the underside; sometimes cameras - especially phone cameras - tend to do auto-white-balance. And if the camera detects an abundance of blue, it'll try shifting the histogram to compensate, sometimes turning the image yellow. Not saying that's exactly what's causing it, but it might at least exacerbate the yellowness.


Why not take the stand off, put brightness on 1 percent, cover up half the panel with paper then try and check for backlight bleed









You should not have to do this, who games at 1M away


----------



## Stangs55

Go Go Go! Back order is now available through Newegg to ship in 3-5 days.

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16824009869&cm_re=acer_predator_x34-_-24-009-869-_-Product

I actually ordered one in case my model arriving tomorrow has issues...


----------



## funfordcobra

doing a vid so it doesn't exacerbate the BlB.

I just got finished taking a hair dryer to the back of the panel where the BLB was for a few minutes to see if the panel would seat better from heat and cold expansions and its helping alittle. Here is a video after 10 minutes of hairdryer. 2 min on and 2 min off repeated while the monitor is OFF.

https://youtu.be/U2-RYzh6_wE


----------



## FilthyPleb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Go Go Go! Back order is now available through Newegg to ship in 3-5 days.
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16824009869&cm_re=acer_predator_x34-_-24-009-869-_-Product
> 
> I actually ordered one in case my model arriving tomorrow has issues...


I don't see the backorder option.


----------



## Juvious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FilthyPleb*
> 
> I don't see the backorder option.


It was available from about 1:40pm EST to about 2:15pm. I managed to get it pre ordered. Said release day was on the 19th. I would suggest nowinstock.net to keep an eye out on it. I would have missed it too had I not had it set up to monitor.


----------



## Stangs55

Yup. Back order sold out quick...

Also look at the Check4Change Firefox extension. That's how I've stayed on top of it.


----------



## Caanon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> doing a vid so it doesn't exacerbate the BlB.
> 
> I just got finished taking a hair dryer to the back of the panel where the BLB was for a few minutes to see if the panel would seat better from heat and cold expansions and its helping alittle. Here is a video after 10 minutes of hairdryer. 2 min on and 2 min off repeated while the monitor is OFF.
> 
> https://youtu.be/U2-RYzh6_wE


Awesome, thanks. From dead-on, it seems to have pretty good black levels, both close and at distance. Obviously once you go off-axis it gets poorer - it is IPS after all - but it seems fine at comfortable distance to me from that video. That was my last outstanding issue, so I'll probably pull the trigger and get one sometime soon.

It looks like the BLB in the video is way down from the first picture you posted. Do you think that's due to the hairdryer, or the change in lighting?


----------



## FilthyPleb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juvious*
> 
> It was available from about 1:40pm EST to about 2:15pm. I managed to get it pre ordered. Said release day was on the 19th. I would suggest nowinstock.net to keep an eye out on it. I would have missed it too had I not had it set up to monitor.


Thanks for the advice I set up everything so practically every device in my house will explode if this thing gets in stock or backordered.


----------



## funfordcobra

it was the hairdryer for sure. just use caution. don't blow the front of the screen. just around the worst blb spots ON THE BACK PLASTIC.

YOU DONT WANT IT SCOLDING HOT JUST VERY WARM. MAYBE 110f at most. mine popped a little. Its the panel seating.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> doing a vid so it doesn't exacerbate the BlB.
> 
> I just got finished taking a hair dryer to the back of the panel where the BLB was for a few minutes to see if the panel would seat better from heat and cold expansions and its helping alittle. Here is a video after 10 minutes of hairdryer. 2 min on and 2 min off repeated while the monitor is OFF.
> 
> https://youtu.be/U2-RYzh6_wE


Thanks.

u mind doing a still pic of the post hairdryer results so that we can easily A:B from your last picture?


----------



## funfordcobra

actually my Sammy 4k tv just stopped seating and popping internally on its own. took a year. I just thought the hairdryer would speed up the process. Heat > cool > heat > cool > heat. That's all I did.

It could be the BLB went away on its own but I highly doubt it in such a short amount of time. I haven't messed with the settings since initial calibration. I let my LG panels break in 2 weeks before I returned them so im inclined to think the hairdryer helped more.


----------



## funfordcobra

I think it's sad we have to use hairdryers on 1400 dollars enthusiast monitors..

Out of box and calibrated.


10 minutes of hairdryer..


----------



## funfordcobra

Now those are with a Sammy s6 cam. The video much better represents the BLB. It's almost naked to my eye now. I think 10 more min of hairdryer..


----------



## funfordcobra

But all in all after the hairdryer thing. I'm gonna keep it. I already returned my lottery winner xb270hu just now.








[/URL]

Also the banding issue has been solved and I can hear no audible coil whine on a white screen @ 100hz.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> But all in all after the hairdryer thing. I'm gonna keep it. I already returned my lottery winner xb270hu just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Thanks for all the updates









Since you came from a 144Hz monitor...can you actually tell any meaningful difference at 100Hz?


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> But all in all after the hairdryer thing. I'm gonna keep it. I already returned my lottery winner xb270hu just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Also the banding issue has been solved and I can hear no audible coil whine on a white screen @ 100hz.


Could you tell me how deep your desk is? On the picture it look so close between keyboard, monitor and the edges P

I got a 60cm desk, but I will probably moddify it and add som wood on the sides to extend it to 75cm.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> When you buy an ACER monitor, should come with a hairdryer then, it might not last


When you buy an ASUS monitor, it should come with another monitor, because neither of them will be any good.


----------



## funfordcobra

The difference between 60hz and 100hz is huge. 100hz vs anything higher is negligible. 100hz vs 144hz= You can feel the difference in 1st person shooters but its so small its meaningless and I'm sure most people couldn't even tell.

I can't tell 120hz from 144hz. But I can feel the difference between 100 vs 144. As far as casuial gaming its the same, 100 vs 144 is the same.

I have my cards running very well and even with 980ti in sli and custom bios, I need to drop some settings to maintain 100fps in newer games like either 3 or gta5, but its easily doable.. Gsync imo is a scam I've not been able to see the difference in any of my gsync monitors. Maybe if I only had 1 card.

Also I love that it has fraps built in. I get game crashes because of fraps now I can delete it and just use the monitors.

Aaand I love that my cards will idle at p0 state (144mhz) now that I'm not running 144hz instead of p3 state (880mhz) so my cards idle cooler.

Would I recommend this for seasoned first person competitive shooter style players ? No
Everyone else? Yes

Is this better than surround? Definitely.

Is it better than 4k? Better believe it.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> When you buy an ASUS monitor, it should come with another monitor, because neither of them will be any good.


When you buy an Asus monitor, eyy wait! You shouldn't buy an Asus monitor at all, specially not in an Acer thread!!!!


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> The difference between 60hz and 100hz is huge. 100hz vs anything higher is negligible. 100hz vs 144hz= You can feel the difference in 1st person shooters but its so small its meaningless and I'm sure most people couldn't even tell.
> 
> I can't tell 120hz from 144hz. But I can feel the difference between 100 vs 144. As far as casuial gaming its the same, 100 vs 144 is the same.
> 
> I have my cards running very well and even with 980ti in sli and custom bios, I need to drop some settings to maintain 100fps in newer games like either 3 or gta5, but its easily doable.. Gsync imo is a scam I've not been able to see the difference in any of my gsync monitors. Maybe if I only had 1 card.
> 
> Also I love that it has fraps built in. I get game crashes because of fraps now I can delete it and just use the monitors.


I know you just do your job, posting facts, well, we are asking for it.

But DAAAAUYM what I get mad Europe is prioritized second!! Stupid Acer, stupid world, stupid monitor


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> When you buy an ASUS monitor, it should come with another monitor, because neither of them will be any good.


Does not make any sense, I would try again, most people enjoy their ASUS monitor.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I know you just do your job, posting facts, well, we are asking for it.
> 
> But DAAAAUYM what I get mad Europe is prioritized second!! Stupid Acer, stupid world, stupid monitor


The UK will be getting it start to mid of November so, ACER had problems with the firmware updating company.


----------



## SinfulRoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Could you tell me how deep your desk is? On the picture it look so close between keyboard, monitor and the edges P
> 
> I got a 60cm desk, but I will probably moddify it and add som wood on the sides to extend it to 75cm.


Looks like this desk. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001FB5LE8/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1444940841&sr=8-3&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=Desk&dpPl=1&dpID=41E6hJc1stL&ref=plSrch


----------



## D749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I think it's sad we have to use hairdryers on 1400 dollars enthusiast monitors..
> 
> Out of box and calibrated.
> 
> 
> 10 minutes of hairdryer..


What exactly did the hairdryer (heat) do for you? Thanks.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> But all in all after the hairdryer thing. I'm gonna keep it. I already returned my lottery winner xb270hu just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Also the banding issue has been solved and I can hear no audible coil whine on a white screen @ 100hz.


Glad you found a winner. I like this hairdryer trick, hadn't really heard of it before but it seems like a useful thing to have just in case.

And now we wait for stock to meet the demand...


----------



## funfordcobra

The desk is that same desk minus the corner piece. I'm in the middle of a move and all I have in my Dallas apartment is my pc and a bed atm. Everything else is in transit to a condo I bought in Denver. Its not my primary desk though. Just something I had aside and can throw away when it gives out.

I don't mind a shallow desk because this PC is gaming only. I don't even internet surf on it besides a few forums. So there's no need for a lot of workroom. Just peripherals. ^^

It actually takes a pretty strong desk to hold my pc. It weighs 105 lbs.


----------



## funfordcobra

Here's banding test guys. All AOK.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Here's banding test guys. All AOK.


Awesome!


----------



## funfordcobra

Few more tests. Blur test didn't come out so well because I'm using a phone.


----------



## eucalyptus

How do these blur test works? How do you know if it's good or not?


----------



## funfordcobra

You need a real camera and mine is boxed up and on a truck. Phone cams don't do a lot of justice in BLB or motion tests but since no1 else has posted yet I thought I may do so.


----------



## funfordcobra

uploading coil whine video soon. ^^


----------



## funfordcobra

Coil whine video ^^

https://youtu.be/7xIFsdZ1awo


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Coil whine video ^^
> 
> https://youtu.be/7xIFsdZ1awo


You have a awesome voice























I want to see more videos with you talking, doesn't matter what it is


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Coil whine video ^^
> 
> https://youtu.be/7xIFsdZ1awo


Do you hear it when you're just sitting there, or do you have to really listen for it?


----------



## funfordcobra

I can't hear it at all. Even with my fans on the lowest setting. So either it's out of my hearing range or it does not have any.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> 3 can't hear it at all. Even with my fans on lowest setting. So imo it's out of my hearing range or it does not have any.


That logo
















It's like you had a Ferrari and put a Toyota Prius sticker on it... You just don't do it :/


----------



## funfordcobra

haha yea. So as far I've seen there's been 5 buyers or so that have received their x34s. None besides the Germany x34s have gone back. Maybe no lottery here. ^^

And if you DO get a BLB panel like mine, hairdryer it. lmao. It will be ok in 10-30 mins. My BLB is all but gone and I've only had it 3 hours and 10 mins of hairdryer time.


----------



## Dannntastic

Sweet. My order from the Acer store placed last Friday is scheduled to be delivered Monday via FedEx.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> haha yea. So as far is I've seen there's been 5 buyers or so that have received their x34s. None besides the Germany x34s have gone back. Maybe no lottery here. ^^
> 
> And if you DO get a BLB panel like mine, hairdryer it. lmao. It will be ok in 10-30 mins. My BLB is all but gone and I've only had it 3 hours and 10 mins of hairdryer time.


It might be no lottery, however lets wait for the US and other counties to get it.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Argh how hard is it to buy something...


----------



## Stangs55

Can somebody around her get @funfordcobra a medal or something for finally providing what this thread needs???

Thanks man







Appreciate you taking the time to test and post


----------



## heyguyslol

Today was a good day. Took me about an hour to unbox and set this thing up. Then about another 2 hours to perform quality tests and benchmarks. This thing passed all tests with flying colors. No dead pixels, no color banding, no flickering, no ips humming, no backlight bleeding, and very little IPS glow. I'm very happy with this. Now its time to GAME!!!


----------



## funfordcobra

I wonder what those indentions are on the underside of the top of the box. Mine had the same weird marks.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Can somebody around her get @funfordcobra a medal or something for finally providing what this thread needs???
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate you taking the time to test and post


No problem. I really wanted for someone else to do the tests and post them before me before I bought this thing but I GUESS PEOPLE WORK AND STUFF? lol


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Today was a good day. Took me about an hour to unbox and set this thing up. Then about another 2 hours to perform quality tests and benchmarks. This thing passed all tests with flying colors. No dead pixels, no color banding, no flickering, no ips humming, no backlight bleeding, and very little IPS glow. I'm very happy with this. Now its time to GAME!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...a proper unboxing and setup post









Thank you sir









Look awesome and love the setup. What articulated mount is that?


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Wow...a proper unboxing and setup post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look awesome and love the setup. What articulated mount is that?


This is the mount I used.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055IX824?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00

Keep in mind I had to mount a 2x8 24" piece of wood to the wall to be able to center the mount due to the wall studs not being center but it helped give me a bit more reach with the monitor. Main reason I have this setup like this, is it allows me to recline my feet up in my lazyboy chair with out my feet hitting the back wall or rather my workbench which is currently folded down. This also gives the illusion that the monitor is floating which is really cool imo.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Today was a good day. Took me about an hour to unbox and set this thing up. Then about another 2 hours to perform quality tests and benchmarks. This thing passed all tests with flying colors. No dead pixels, no color banding, no flickering, no ips humming, no backlight bleeding, and very little IPS glow. I'm very happy with this. Now its time to GAME!!!


Thank you for the detailed unboxing. Great to see you have received a perfect item







.

Quick question. My setup will be mounted like yours. Out of curiosity, the below VESA adaptor comes with the monitor right? It's not something you had to buy on the side?


----------



## funfordcobra

yea its in there with the monitor


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> Thank you for the detailed unboxing. Great to see you have received a perfect item
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Quick question. My setup will be mounted like yours. Out of curiosity, the below VESA adaptor comes with the monitor right? It's not something you had to buy on the side?


Yes that vesa mount comes with the monitor.

One more thing that I feel I must say for those who might get over whelmed with excitement and over look the obvious. When you lay the monitor face down to attach the vesa mount or mounts that is cuz there are two you will most likely use (the one issued with the monitor and the one issued with the wall mount you buy separately).

Be mindful that when you are applying the screws to NOT PUSH DOWN as you screw the mount to the back of the monitor because for obvious reasons this is not a flat screen and it does not sit flat on the surface below. I actually felt some tweak when I laid the monitor face down to start the mounting work and I was a bit nervous while doing this that the screen might crack. Fortunately all went well but just something to think about before you start.

I think it would be a bit awkward to attempt to mount the vesa mounts with the monitor up right. I guess if you have a 2nd pair of hands that might be a better and safer option.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> This is the mount I used.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0055IX824?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00
> 
> Keep in mind I had to mount a 2x8 24" piece of wood to the wall to be able to center the mount due to the wall studs not being center but it helped give me a bit more reach with the monitor. Main reason I have this setup like this, is it allows me to recline my feet up in my lazyboy chair with out my feet hitting the back wall or rather my workbench which is currently folded down. This also gives the illusion that the monitor is floating which is really cool imo.


Any chance we can get a black screen pic of your monitor to check out BLB?

Thanks


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I wonder what those indentions are on the underside of the top of the box. Mine had the same weird marks.


lol I hadn't really noticed that until you mentioned it. I have no idea tbh.


----------



## brun019822

Did anyone notice that the antiglare coating on this monitor is a little weak? I am getting do much glare from the kitchen light behind me something that I didnt notice with my xstar.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Any chance we can get a black screen pic of your monitor to check out BLB?
> 
> Thanks


I didn't post the IPS glow & BLB results because others had already done so but here you go. Keep in mind that the photograph really isn't the best representation of the actual look because the camera tends to exaggerate the glow. When I'm sitting in front of it in a very low light room as seen in the pics I can't see much IPS glow and I see no back light bleeding and that's all that matters to me not what my camera picks up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> Did anyone notice that the antiglare coating on this monitor is a little weak? I am getting do much glare from the kitchen light behind me something that I didnt notice with my xstar.


I generally play in a dark lit room so I don't have problems with glares. When I work I turn the lights on but I use different displays for work which are angled downward to avoid glares.


----------



## thevenom

What would you guys recommend for a vesa desk mount for this thing? nothing too expensive. no more than 45-50 shipped.


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Yes that vesa mount comes with the monitor.
> 
> One more thing that I feel I must say for those who might get over whelmed with excitement and over look the obvious. When you lay the monitor face down to attach the vesa mount or mounts that is cuz there are two you will most likely use (the one issued with the monitor and the one issued with the wall mount you buy separately).
> 
> Be mindful that when you are applying the screws to NOT PUSH DOWN as you screw the mount to the back of the monitor because for obvious reasons this is not a flat screen and it does not sit flat on the surface below. I actually felt some tweak when I laid the monitor face down to start the mounting work and I was a bit nervous while doing this that the screen might crack. Fortunately all went well but just something to think about before you start.
> 
> I think it would be a bit awkward to attempt to mount the vesa mounts with the monitor up right. I guess if you have a 2nd pair of hands that might be a better and safer option.


Ha, good call. Thank you for the hint


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevenom*
> 
> What would you guys recommend for a vesa desk mount for this thing? nothing too expensive. no more than 45-50 shipped.


I have this mount on the wall facing my desk: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VKCIJU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage
That holds an old Dell 3007wfp that weight 25lbs for many years. Cost $12 delivered. Max weight is 66lbs.


----------



## skypine27

Mine is at my buddies house in the states. Hopefully he fedex's it to me in Hong Hong today and I have it by Wednesday. My situation is a gamble since for me if there are any issues with the monitor, it's not worth me fedexing it back to the states to return it to newegg.

Will post game and blb pics next week.


----------



## Wanou

Lots of dead pixels....
https://youtu.be/8BnNCKLaOto


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Some news for those in the AU waiting. I stumbled upon the product page in the Acer AU store, but you can currently only access the cached version.

This at least confirms the price of $1799 AUD. http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:sr6Bq6NMRaMJ:www.acer.com.au/ac/en/AU/content/model/UM.CX1SA.002+&cd=9&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca

It also tells me that the Canadian store will in fact be $1499 considering the freesync model is $1299 CAD, and is $1599 AUD. So 1299/1499, and 1599/1799 respectively.

Hope that random Canadian reviewer site was wrong about the msrp of $1699. $400 for gsync makes no sense at all.


----------



## batmanwcm

So far, this is looking far more promising than the Asus PG279Q which seems plagued with typical AU Optronics quality control issues. Way to go LG for implementing better QC.


----------



## thevenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> I have this mount on the wall facing my desk: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VKCIJU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage
> That holds an old Dell 3007wfp that weight 25lbs for many years. Cost $12 delivered. Max weight is 66lbs.


Thanks for the recommendation. But i need one that clamps to the desk not the wall. i have a window behind mine =(


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanou*
> 
> Lots of dead pixels....
> https://youtu.be/8BnNCKLaOto


What the hell was that


----------



## Wanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thevenom*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. But i need one that clamps to the desk not the wall. i have a window behind mine =(


Ah, sorry. This one won't work. I've no experience on that type, I hope others might. Good luck.


----------



## clubber_lang

Awesomeness you guys are getting your new monitors!!

I'm loving mine so far! Playing the racing sims quite a bit which aren't dual GPU friendly so I'm dumping my 7970 cfx setup and just bought myself a new Saphire 4gb R9 Fury!!

Oh yeah! R9 Fury + This Acer 34" = So much freakin' fun! And it'll look good while I'm doing it!


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Awesomeness you guys are getting your new monitors!!
> 
> I'm loving mine so far! Playing the racing sims quite a bit which aren't dual GPU friendly so I'm dumping my 7970 cfx setup and just bought myself a new Saphire 4gb R9 Fury!!
> 
> Oh yeah! R9 Fury + This Acer 34" = So much freakin' fun! And it'll look good while I'm doing it!


Is this real?


----------



## funfordcobra

he's a free sync'er.


----------



## funfordcobra

In the few weeks I had my [email protected], I noticed a lot more crashes. Games would crash mostly mostly and a few overclocks that I didn't have a problem with when I was running my LG 33440x1440. I think it's a 144Hz thing? Both monitors utilize 99% x2 load in SLI and I get full use of my GPUs. I've been playing all day today, literally 12 hours and I have not had ONE crash with this monitor plugged in and my xb270hu gone.

Not sure if its 100hz, gsync modules, or or my 980TIs just like this resolution, but even [email protected] is nothing compared to [email protected]

4k gives a lot of problems too. (mostly high HIGH latency and G2G response) I just think this resolution is just right.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> In the few weeks I had my [email protected], I noticed a lot more crashes. Games would crash mostly mostly and a few overclocks that I didn't have a problem with when I was running my LG 33440x1440. I think it's a 144Hz thing? Both monitors utilize 99% x2 load in SLI and I get full use of my GPUs. I've been playing all day today, literally 12 hours and I have not had ONE crash with this monitor plugged in and my xb270hu gone.
> 
> Not sure if its 100hz, gsync modules, or or my 980TIs just like this resolution, but even [email protected] is nothing compared to [email protected]
> 
> 4k gives a lot of problems too. (mostly high HIGH latency and G2G response) I just think this resolution is just right.


How's the pixel density compare to the 4k in person? (subjectively, of course...I know the numbers...)

I do alot of photo work, and plan to use this monitor for that as well.... Speaking of which, mine should arrive tomorrow...I'll get it calibrated with my i1Display Pro and upload the icc profile for those that may want it.


----------



## Kicks Reseller

Well here It is guys. I'll keep you guys updated. I need to set them up.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> In the few weeks I had my [email protected], I noticed a lot more crashes. Games would crash mostly mostly and a few overclocks that I didn't have a problem with when I was running my LG 33440x1440. I think it's a 144Hz thing? Both monitors utilize 99% x2 load in SLI and I get full use of my GPUs. I've been playing all day today, literally 12 hours and I have not had ONE crash with this monitor plugged in and my xb270hu gone.
> 
> Not sure if its 100hz, gsync modules, or or my 980TIs just like this resolution, but even [email protected] is nothing compared to [email protected]
> 
> 4k gives a lot of problems too. (mostly high HIGH latency and G2G response) I just think this resolution is just right.


I never had any issues with my XB270HU aside from the horrible IPS glow and when I got my X34 I thought that I would see a degradation in fps due to more screen real estate but nope my frame rates hit and remain capped at 100fps on most of my titles running at Ultra settings. I didn't get to game too much today. I ran a lot of benchmarks and played each game for about 20-30 min to see how they ran. Everything ran great but I did run into a few older games that wont use the full resolution such as Alice: Madness Returns and The Evil Within but I kinda knew going in that there were some titles that simply wont run that Ultra Wide res. Tombraider 2013 is beautiful, same with Witcher 3. Also played some Unreal Tournament 4 and Battlefield 4 which also looks amazing. I can't wait to see Star Wars Battlefront on this. Shadow of Mordor looks great but I did notice that on each edge of the screen I get about a 1/2" black bars on both sides of the monitor. I will have to research to see if there is a fix for that but if not its not a big issue because the black bars are very small but I'd still like it to be the full screen space none the less.

Btw is there a X34 owners club thread yet?


----------



## funfordcobra

Flawless widescreen will fix the bars.

4k compared to the 3440x1440? My 4k TV is 55" so the ppi would be relitevaley the same. If I did photo work I'd probably use 4k, but this will do just fine. Should be around the same ppi as a 55-65 inch screen.


----------



## Stangs55

PC Perspective podcast briefly discussed the X34 HERE

Nothing hands on....all speculation looking at specs....but they raised a question I hadn't thought of. When you "overclock" to 100Hz, does this change/shift the color at all?

I'm going to do alot of color profiling/testing tomorrow with my i1Display Pro...so I hope to answer my own question shortly....just didn't know if this was a known phenomenon or are these guys just talking our their rears...


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Is this real?


Is your question real? This thread is about the Acer 34" XR34CK isn't it?


----------



## funfordcobra

No no shift unlike the qx2710 monitors or xstar ect. Not that I could notice with my eye. A device may pick up some but its nothing like the older of Korea monitors.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> Is your question real? This thread is about the Acer 34" XR34CK isn't it?


Didn't mean to be a dick...

But this thread is about the Acer Predator X34 BMIPHZ G-Sync display. Not sure why anyone would be excited about upgrading AMD cards for a display taylor made for nVidia cards. That is all. But hey...if that's you? Then more power to you...roll against the tide!


----------



## funfordcobra

Actually it's for the gsync version but you freesyncers drop in from time to time rarely. This thread is old and the monitor has changed names. It's just x34 now. It was x34cka before. You have the x34ck.


----------



## funfordcobra

BMIPHZ

These letters are key with acer monitors. Could separate 1080p from 1440p or 60hz vs 144hz. Basically x34cka is a different monitor than this thread is chatting about.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> PC Perspective podcast briefly discussed the X34 HERE
> 
> Nothing hands on....all speculation looking at specs....but they raised a question I hadn't thought of. When you "overclock" to 100Hz, does this change/shift the color at all?
> 
> I'm going to do alot of color profiling/testing tomorrow with my i1Display Pro...so I hope to answer my own question shortly....just didn't know if this was a known phenomenon or are these guys just talking our their rears...


From the tests I ran of games and benchmarks running at 100fps I did not notice any issues with color. That doesn't mean that there isn't any but I didn't see it. Tomorrow I'll have more time to play.


----------



## Kicks Reseller

Well guys, this is going back for a return/refund. Looks like smudges on the inside of the lcd. And some serious BLB. Very disappointed. Now on to monitor #2.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kicks Reseller*
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys, this is going back for a return/refund. Looks smudges on the inside of the screen. And some serious BLB. Very disappointed. Now on to monitor #2.


Damn maybe you can try the hair dryer method to see how much of the BLB you can get rid of?


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Didn't mean to be a dick...
> 
> But this thread is about the Acer Predator X34 BMIPHZ G-Sync display. Not sure why anyone would be excited about upgrading AMD cards for a display taylor made for nVidia cards. That is all. But hey...if that's you? Then more power to you...roll against the tide!


OK , but if you actually look at the name of this thread " *Acer Predator XR341CK 34" Curved Gaming Screen* with G-sync , it sounds exactly like the thread I should be posting in , correct? There is a Gsync option and a Freesync option. The thread title suggests that weather youn an Nvidia card or a n AMD card....we either own / want the the 34" Acer monitor correct? Besides the little $200.00 chip inside this thing , I don't see a difference between that and my monitor. So I'm not even sure why you even asked what you did , unless you were trying to be a dick. But hey , whatever makes you happy I guess.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm really really REALLY hoping that rumour of $1,499 CAD for this monitor is true!


----------



## funfordcobra

don't think the dryer method will get the smudges out


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> OK , but if you actually look at the name of this thread " *Acer Predator XR341CK 34" Curved Gaming Screen* with G-sync , it sounds exactly like the thread I should be posting in , correct? There is a Gsync option and a Freesync option. The thread title suggests that weather youn an Nvidia card or a n AMD card....we either own / want the the 34" Acer monitor correct? Besides the little $200.00 chip inside this thing , I don't see a difference between that and my monitor. So I'm not even sure why you even asked what you did , unless you were trying to be a dick. But hey , whatever makes you happy I guess.


I don't want to start a war, a fight. But everyone is welcome to post pictures of their monitors, X34 or CK









We people that has been around for a while knows either it is a CK or X34 when people post pictures, because you can determine it in 2 sec by just watch the stand!

Silver stand = CK

Black stand = X34

IMO the CK looks much better, but yes, the 200$ G-sync chip is worth it to go with Nvidia.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kicks Reseller*
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys, this is going back for a return/refund. Looks like smudges on the inside of the lcd. And some serious BLB. Very disappointed. Now on to monitor #2.


Ouch....keep us updated


----------



## Kicks Reseller

Update:
This is the 2nd monitor and its okay. Has BLB, so I'll be doing the hairdryer method and hopefully it goes away. I'll give it 2 weeks for it to come better if not, it's going back... Well 1st monitor is going back for sure. It's good thing I bought 2.

Other than that, does anybody know what recommended calibration settings I can use?


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Today was a good day. ...Now its time to GAME!!!


NICE SET UP FOR GAMING BRO !


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kicks Reseller*
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> This is the 2nd monitor and its okay. Has BLB, so I'll be doing the hairdryer method and hopefully it goes away. I'll give it 2 weeks for it to come better if not, it's going back... Well 1st monitor is going back for sure. It's good thing I bought 2.
> 
> Other than that, does anybody know what recommended calibration settings I can use?


I used this to start with. Then a spyder3 to finish off. Everyone's rgb will be a little different.
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm

Their recommended settings were close but its all preference really.


----------



## Zanchito

May I ask about the included cable length? USB and DisplayPort, my tower is tucked in a corner below the desk so it's a bit further away than standard. Thank you!


----------



## funfordcobra

Comes with 6 ft cables. You're not going to want to go much longer with displayport. The longer the cable the worse the signal. I've experienced scene dimming with longer (high rated) displayport and HDMI 2.0.


----------



## Zanchito

Thank you very much! I hope that will be enough, if not, I'll have to go to AVForums and check for solutions.


----------



## wargrim

Got my second screen today from alternate.
Even more coil whine now.

Thats just sad


----------



## Zanchito

Try contacting Acer directly before sending back the screen just in case they have any suggestions on how to fix it. My order from Alternate.de will arrive early next week, I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## NeoTiger

I got an automated email from Acer Support in Germany this morning at 7 am, that my RMA'ed monitor was received by them (I tracked DHL and it was reported as delivered yesterday).

Then I got an automated email from them at 12 am that the repairs are concluded and that I should have the monitor back within the next 3 working days.

I'll give 'em credit for working fast.


----------



## drfish

Mine is officially out for delivery! I have txt notification setup so I can ask someone at home to bring it inside right away. I got my desk all ready last night - so excited!


----------



## Clad120

So I guess It really is november for the rest of Europe...

I am so sad right now :-(


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Damn maybe you can try the hair dryer method to see how much of the BLB you can get rid of?


How exactly does this hair dryer method work?


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Comes with 6 ft cables. You're not going to want to go much longer with displayport. The longer the cable the worse the signal. I've experienced scene dimming with longer (high rated) displayport and HDMI 2.0.


I've been using a 15ft 4K DP cable for months now and have no issues with it at all. 15ft is the max you can go using a 4K cable. If you go longer it will not be able to handle the 4K through put.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanchito*
> 
> May I ask about the included cable length? USB and DisplayPort, my tower is tucked in a corner below the desk so it's a bit further away than standard. Thank you!


This is the cable I have been using.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IU1R29I?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> So I guess It really is november for the rest of Europe...
> 
> I am so sad right now :-(


unfortunately I believe you're right

Amazon still says: *unknown availability date*


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> unfortunately I believe you're right
> 
> Amazon still says: *unknown availability date*


It is correct, UK is getting them start of November


----------



## Sketchus

Well I just spoke to Scan.co.uk and they said so far their 23rd of October date is correct.


----------



## Symaza

Well, i got my second X34 today. It is perfect, i am totally happy. I ordered from Alternate.de.

Now i need your help. I read TFT Central review and want to try their recommended color OSD settings. I set it up as they mentioned here:

..goto calibration

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm

eColor preset mode: User
Brightness: 34 (set: OK!)
Contrast: 50 (set: OK!)
Colour Temp: User (set OK!)
Gamma: 2.2 (set OK!)

*RGB Gain: 49, 49, 51 (what did they mean? I only find a menu named "6-axis-color" at x34 OSD. There you can set RGBCYM from 0 to 255)
.. are their settings %-values? So, do i have to set 125/125/130? Standard all values for RGBCYM are 127. What about CYM values? Can anyone explain me what to set exactly, i am no professional?*

*After OSD-settings, do i have to set their ICC-Profile (they linked in article) too?*
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

Thanks for your help!


----------



## lbowiejr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I've been using a 15ft 4K DP cable for months now and have no issues with it at all. 15ft is the max you can go using a 4K cable. If you go longer it will not be able to handle the 4K through put.
> This is the cable I have been using.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IU1R29I?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00


I will back him up on that. I have the exact same 15ft cables that I've been using my XB280HK monitors and now my X34's. I haven't had a single issue except for the cable release on the connector could have been constructed a little better.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> How exactly does this hair dryer method work?


Ask @funfordcobra he had really good results with doing it on his monitor. http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/3740#post_24509327


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Symaza*
> 
> Well, i got my second X34 today. It is perfect, i am totally happy. I ordered from Alternate.de.
> 
> Now i need your help. I read TFT Central review and want to try their recommended color OSD settings. I set it up as they mentioned here:
> 
> ..goto calibration
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm
> 
> eColor preset mode: User
> Brightness: 34 (set: OK!)
> Contrast: 50 (set: OK!)
> Colour Temp: User (set OK!)
> Gamma: 2.2 (set OK!)
> 
> *RGB Gain: 49, 49, 51 (what did they mean? I only find a menu named "6-axis-color" at x34 OSD. There you can set RGBCYM from 0 to 255)
> .. are their settings %-values? So, do i have to set 125/125/130? Standard all values for RGBCYM are 127. What about CYM values? Can anyone explain me what to set exactly, i am no professional?*


I did my calibration yesterday but this part I was also stumped on so if anyone knows exactly what they mean and can post it that would be great.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Acer got back to me on Canadian pricing... $1699.99 indeed.

That makes no sense whatsoever... They sell the freesync version for $1299, and newegg even has it for $1100... but they want $1700 for a gsync module to be added? I don't know how I'm going to convince myself to overpay on something like that... it just doesn't make any sense unless they feel they're predator name suddenly allows a ROG tax to be added.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> doing a vid so it doesn't exacerbate the BlB.
> 
> I just got finished taking a hair dryer to the back of the panel where the BLB was for a few minutes to see if the panel would seat better from heat and cold expansions and its helping alittle. Here is a video after 10 minutes of hairdryer. 2 min on and 2 min off repeated while the monitor is OFF.
> 
> https://youtu.be/U2-RYzh6_wE


Thx for the info. I had never heard of this before. Am I correct to assume that you would focus the hair dryer around the back edges of the monitor since thats where the BLB is? Seems like common sense but I hate to assume.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Well I just spoke to Scan.co.uk and they said so far their 23rd of October date is correct.


Overclockers spoke to ACER yesterday about it, they had problems with the firmware updating company. They said it will be here by the start of November


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lbowiejr*
> 
> I will back him up on that. I have the exact same 15ft cables that I've been using my XB280HK monitors and now my X34's. I haven't had a single issue except for the cable release on the connector could have been constructed a little better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I did my calibration yesterday but this part I was also stumped on so if anyone knows exactly what they mean and can post it that would be great.


The settings are under user color. (Cool, warm, user, ect) you select user and its on that option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Thx for the info. I had never heard of this before. Am I correct to assume that you would focus the hair dryer around the back edges of the monitor since thats where the BLB is? Seems like common sense but I hate to assume.


yes 2 min heat, 2 min cold, repeat.


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Overclockers spoke to ACER yesterday about it, they had problems with the firmware updating company. They said it will be here by the start of November


I read the same thread and he never said November...

Anyway he just said this:

Acer now inform me they hope to re-flash the monitors Monday/Tuesday and have a booking in slot for the re-flashed stock on 22nd October, so they could be with us on 23rd October if the distributor books them in on 22nd, if not they will arrive following week.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> I read the same thread and he never said November...
> 
> Anyway he just said this:
> 
> Acer now inform me they hope to re-flash the monitors Monday/Tuesday and have a booking in slot for the re-flashed stock on 22nd October, so they could be with us on 23rd October if the distributor books them in on 22nd, if not they will arrive following week.


If it will arrive the following week, it would be November when you get them


----------



## funfordcobra

How are you guys getting coil whine? Are you plugged into a wall or UPS? (I'm on UPS)
I tried to reproduce it but I couldn't hear any at all with a white screen and/or low brightness tests.

I had coil whine on my 980tis until I got the ups. When I got it, the whine disappeared. Also UPS sine wave has a lot to do with it. You don't want a simulated sine wave but a pure sine wave.


----------



## Meric1837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I did my calibration yesterday but this part I was also stumped on so if anyone knows exactly what they mean and can post it that would be great.


Once you set "color temp" to user you can go into a user submenu that has RGB.

Although, 34 brightness was way to low for me, white looked brown, so mine is at 60.


----------



## funfordcobra

Edit


----------



## Meric1837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> What is weird is that I just tried to make a video on how to get there and adjust it, but the brightness, contrast, ect settings are completely gone.. IDK how or why..
> 
> I'm scared to start messing with settings because I calibrated it perfectly yesterday and fear that they wont come back lol..


Mind sharing your settings?


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> If it will arrive the following week, it would be November when you get them


I don't think so. If they arrived Mon the 26th, you could have them out by the 27th.


----------



## funfordcobra

For people having issues finding RGB here is a short tutorial.

https://youtu.be/Oflg3YnEDe0

My settings are on there too.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> I don't think so. If they arrived Mon the 26th, you could have them out by the 27th.


If it might come in on the 23 October, if they arrive the following week it could be 30 October, then when you get them it will be November

It just depends on how long it takes for them to do the firmware update


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Acer got back to me on Canadian pricing... $1699.99 indeed.
> 
> That makes no sense whatsoever... They sell the freesync version for $1299, and newegg even has it for $1100... but they want $1700 for a gsync module to be added? I don't know how I'm going to convince myself to overpay on something like that... it just doesn't make any sense unless they feel they're predator name suddenly allows a ROG tax to be added.


Yeouch. That's just pathetic on pricing. They could have garnered a great deal of sales at $1,499 CAD, but $1,699 CAD is just too much in my opinion.


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> If it might come in on the 23 October, if they arrive the following week it could be 30 October, then when you get them it will be November
> 
> It just depends on how long it takes for them to do the firmware update


He doesn't mean 7 days later, but the next working week. If they weren't in on the 23rd it'd be the following Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> He doesn't mean 7 days later, but the next working week. If they weren't in on the 23rd it'd be the following Monday or Tuesday.


This is from Overclockers

The distributor would not allow them to collect until today, that is life unfortunately. Let us hope Acer can get them back to disti for next week and into us for following week.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18687741&page=17

Next week - ends 25 October

Following week - ends (delivery) Friday, so you might get them 31 October, however I expect most people to get them 2 November

You could be correct, it might be the start of the following week, we just do not know how long it will take for the firmware update


----------



## Sketchus

And he updated it to say:
Quote:


> Acer now inform me they hope to re-flash the monitors Monday/Tuesday and have a booking in slot for the re-flashed stock on 22nd October, so they could be with us on 23rd October if the distributor books them in on 22nd, if not they will arrive following week.


So I think the outlook is a little more positive.


----------



## Nebula93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> For people having issues finding RGB here is a short tutorial.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Oflg3YnEDe0
> 
> My settings are on there too.


THANKS!!!


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Today was a good day. Took me about an hour to unbox and set this thing up. Then about another 2 hours to perform quality tests and benchmarks. This thing passed all tests with flying colors. No dead pixels, no color banding, no flickering, no ips humming, no backlight bleeding, and very little IPS glow. I'm very happy with this. Now its time to GAME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can I ask where did you get that kb/mouse lap stand or is it custom made?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> How are you guys getting coil whine? Are you plugged into a wall or UPS? (I'm on UPS)
> I tried to reproduce it but I couldn't hear any at all with a white screen and/or low brightness tests.
> 
> I had coil whine on my 980tis until I got the ups. When I got it, the whine disappeared. Also UPS sine wave has a lot to do with it. You don't want a simulated sine wave but a pure sine wave.


Which UPS are you using?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Which UPS are you using?


APC 1500 VA 850w pure sine wave UPS. I think it was about 200 bucks.


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> How are you guys getting coil whine? Are you plugged into a wall or UPS? (I'm on UPS)
> I tried to reproduce it but I couldn't hear any at all with a white screen and/or low brightness tests.
> 
> I had coil whine on my 980tis until I got the ups. When I got it, the whine disappeared. Also UPS sine wave has a lot to do with it. You don't want a simulated sine wave but a pure sine wave.


When I still had mine I heard extremely annoying coil whine, but my dad couldn't hear anything even up close. Maybe it's just out of many peoples hearing range?

Can you do a test like this maybe? http://onlinetonegenerator.com/hearingtest.html


----------



## funfordcobra

I can hear up to 16k hz in that test. how about you guys?

If your monitor is putting out a 16k + whine I'd say that's pretty normal for a monitor while powered. I'd say 80% of monitors have some kind of power "hum" and not a whine.

This is proper coil whine from PCs that most people can hear and look for:
Both from MY rig BEFORE I got a UPS. After the UPS the whine is almost gone.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEeelqw8S6Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqewc_uX714


----------



## funfordcobra

After I move to Co next week, ill go pick up a generic monitor with a good amount of BLB and do a proper hairdryer youtube video for you guys.
(Yes I will be looking for a monitor WITH BLB) LOL


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> After I move to Co next week, ill go pick up a generic monitor with a good amount of BLB and do a proper hairdryer youtube video for you guys.
> (Yes I will be looking for a monitor WITH BLB) LOL


Looking forwarding to hear from you, quite nice listening to you, you make more videos!

Cobra - Next linustechtips or JayZtwocents


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Can I ask where did you get that kb/mouse lap stand or is it custom made?


I made it my self out of 1/2" plywood and a cheap coat of paint. It's not pretty but it works, lol.


----------



## funfordcobra

Haha that would be nice


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> For people having issues finding RGB here is a short tutorial.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Oflg3YnEDe0
> 
> My settings are on there too.


Thank you very much for this.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> And he updated it to say:
> So I think the outlook is a little more positive.


Yeah, it is more positive, however could still come the following week


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeblote*
> 
> When I still had mine I heard extremely annoying coil whine, but my dad couldn't hear anything even up close. Maybe it's just out of many peoples hearing range?
> 
> Can you do a test like this maybe? http://onlinetonegenerator.com/hearingtest.html


I can hear just about to 19K, clear at 18K though


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeouch. That's just pathetic on pricing. They could have garnered a great deal of sales at $1,499 CAD, but $1,699 CAD is just too much in my opinion.


Totally agree man. I just cannot wrap my head around how they think GSYNC is worth tacking on another $400... Or $500 if you bought the xr341ck from newegg. Other than GSYNC I'm not sure how the x34 is worth $500 more than the xr341ck.

I really want this monitor, but I don't think I can bend over for Acer on this one. The 4 people I knew who were getting this, are no longer getting it, so well done Acer. Well done. You could have stuck us with a lousy $1599 and been able to justify it (gsync = $200 usd or $300 cad).

With my tax(13%), this will cost me $1921 before shipping...









Sorry, bit of a rant, just don't take kindly to being told to bend over.


----------



## Stangs55

Beast mode activated.



First impression was that this is alot shorter than my Dell 3008WFP!
PPI is higher though and you can tell...

No whine that I can hear.

No banding.

Can't test BLB as my room is too brightly lit in the day...I'll follow that up tonight.

Going to let the monitor stay on until tonight then do some proper calibration with the i1Display Pro...I'll post the icc profile I generate.

On to gaming...


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Beast mode activated.
> 
> 
> 
> First impression was that this is alot shorter than my Dell 3008WFP!
> PPI is higher though and you can tell...
> 
> No whine that I can hear.
> 
> No banding.
> 
> Can't test BLB as my room is too brightly lit in the day...I'll follow that up tonight.
> 
> Going to let the monitor stay on until tonight then do some proper calibration with the i1Display Pro...I'll post the icc profile I generate.
> 
> On to gaming...


That background picture looks absolutely stunning on that monitor!!!! Now just made even more hungry for this crazyness!!

CAN'T WAIT























Your house seems to be cool too, and nice desk
















Edit, haven't noticed until now how damn small every icon is in that resolution! Everything is sooo tiny


----------



## funfordcobra

well @ 1599 CAD you are still paying less than us :3
1599 CAD comes out about 1230 USD. Everyone is the US is paying 1299+shipping or possible tax.

If you get taxed its well over 1500 usd monitor which comes out to 1936 CAD


----------



## drfish

Just one quick photo for now, seems perfect so far. 100Hz no issues. Will calibrate with TFT specs soon and check for other issues. Just having fun for a bit first...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> well @ 1599 CAD you are still paying less than us :3
> 1599 CAD comes out about 1230 USD. Everyone is the US is paying 1299+shipping or possible tax.
> 
> If you get taxed its well over 1500 usd monitor which comes out to 1936 CAD


The problem I have with the price is that the XR341CK is available for $1299 CAD ($1006 USD - while being $1099 on the US site) from Acer, or less elsewhere. From what I understand, these are the exact same monitor but one has the inclusion of GSYNC, which overclocked allows the monitor to go to a higher refresh rate.

I guess we just get the freesync one for $93 USD less than Americans, and pay an extra $16 USD on the gsync one which makes the gap seem a little bigger than it should be. Seems like $1599 would have just fallen in line, but I suppose at this price that may just be peanuts. I mean, this thing is really beautiful.

Way to go Harper. Do you see what you've done?


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I made it my self out of 1/2" plywood and a cheap coat of paint. It's not pretty but it works, lol.


I think it looks great, and most importantly it's inexpensive / functional. Can't wait to grab one of these monitors, glad Acer is putting out a quality product without all the qc nonsense of their 27".


----------



## ozzy1925

need amazon link


----------



## funfordcobra

I haven't seen them on amazon yet.


----------



## Stangs55

Wow...kinda...no...very jarring experience playing BF4 coming from a 60Hz 30" monitor. The more horizontal real estate could be a game changer... But going from 60Hz to 100Hz is kind crazy...I'm certain that it's better, but it feels weird. After 100ish hours in BF4, I'm going to have to get used to it all over again...


----------



## funfordcobra

Sweet


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Totally agree man. I just cannot wrap my head around how they think GSYNC is worth tacking on another $400... Or $500 if you bought the xr341ck from newegg. Other than GSYNC I'm not sure how the x34 is worth $500 more than the xr341ck.
> 
> I really want this monitor, but I don't think I can bend over for Acer on this one. The 4 people I knew who were getting this, are no longer getting it, so well done Acer. Well done. You could have stuck us with a lousy $1599 and been able to justify it (gsync = $200 usd or $300 cad).
> 
> With my tax(13%), this will cost me $1921 before shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, bit of a rant, just don't take kindly to being told to bend over.


I would not pay $1900 for this monitor either but $1300 which is what I spent was worth it for me because unlike some ppl I plan to get a good 5 years out of it. I'm not the type of person who buys the newest monitor every 6 months or every year for that matter as I can't justify the money spent. It's almost like those ppl who buy the newest iPhone every year. I upgrade my iPhone about every 3-4 years. But to each there own.


----------



## drfish

Here's a better image than with my first one.



So I bought this mainly to counter low FPS with G-Sync - but I've got to say even though it seems to help smooth things out subjectively in that scenario what REALLY impressed me was running Rocket League maxed out at a reported ~64 FPS - it just seemed so much more fluid than the 60 FPS I'm used to. Similar experience with a quick run around in TF2, well over 100 FPS there obviously, everything maxed and I'm just sitting here with my jaw on the floor.

Only problem so far was with RimWorld, I had to change the global v-sync setting in the Nvidia control panel from "On" (which I don't remember setting it to, maybe a new default?) to application controlled - otherwise I was only getting 15 FPS and super choppiness with G-Sync enabled. With things set that way it now runs awesome and smooth up to 100 FPS.

Very happy right now.

There is a little back-light bleed, especially on the upper right corner but nothing I'm going to freak out about. IPS glow seems better than the 27" Shimian I just retired, maybe due to the curve, hard to tell. The curve is subtle, I barely notice it but I think that's a good thing.

Oh, and I quite like the ambient light. I changed it to white, set it on the second to lowest level and to stay on without moving or pulsing. Quite a nice accent.


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Coil whine video ^^
> 
> https://youtu.be/7xIFsdZ1awo


Does it have LEDs across the top of the backside of the monitor pointing backwards as well as across the bottom pointing downwards? @42 seconds it looks that way.


----------



## funfordcobra

I added those


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I added those


Ahh gotcha. Looks good! thanks!


----------



## CallsignVega

Just got mine in. Some quick thoughts:

1. My version seems to be a bit better than the CK Free-sync version I tested.
2. Blue banding firmware fix confirmed applied.
3. 100 Hz white background at 100% brightness; there is a slight electronics buzz but I can only hear it with my ear a few inches away from the panel. (I get regular hearing tests and my hearing is good). Non-issue.
4. I'll leave the panel on for a handful of hours at 100% brightness to get it warmed up/settled before making any comments on BLB/IPS glow.
5. While the smoothness/motion blur is OK at 100 Hz, noticeable decrease from the 144 Hz TN Swift.
6. I really like the solid and simple aluminum stand and riser.
7. 100 Hz is the highest you can go. Doing custom timings in both overclock and non-overclock mode does not allow 101 Hz.


----------



## Meric1837

Anyone figure out what "MNT Status" is for the LED lights? No explanation in the manual, or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meric1837*
> 
> Anyone figure out what "MNT Status" is for the LED lights? No explanation in the manual, or anywhere for that matter.


That is monitor status. The color changes as you enable and disable G-Sync.

IMO the bottom lights are useless. For bias lighting, you want it all around the monitor.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is monitor status. The color changes as you enable and disable G-Sync.
> 
> IMO the bottom lights are useless. For bias lighting, you want it all around the monitor.


Oh cool so the color will change when you start up a game then? I loved this feature with my RoG swift when it first came out but driver updates like a month after release made the LED color permanently red.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Oh cool so the color will change when you start up a game then? I loved this feature with my RoG swift when it first came out but driver updates like a month after release made the LED color permanently red.


Yes, you could use it for that and maybe turn the LED's down to the lowest setting. I just use G-Sync mode on the desktop too as I've seen no drawbacks.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, you could use it for that and maybe turn the LED's down to the lowest setting. I just use G-Sync mode on the desktop too as I've seen no drawbacks.


Alright cool, yeah I also use it on my desktop w/ my Swift and its great. Although I did like the LED changing color so i know that GSync is working properly in game.


----------



## Stangs55

Hardware: i1Display Pro
Software: i1Profiler 1.6.1

Alright, I've been running some color profiling tests and calibrations for a couple hours now. I started with stock...then used some of the TFT Central profile results....before ultimately arriving at some pretty spot on results for my monitor.

First of all, with my RGB set as the TFT guys set theirs (brightness 34, contrast 50, red 49, blue 49, green 51), it was pretty spot on.

But I had the i1Profiler automatically set the optimum brightness and RGB using their Automatic Display Control (ADC) feature, I came out with some similar but slightly more pleasing results.

My settings are this
Profile: User
Brightness: 35
Contrast: 45
RGB: 52, 49, 49

Download my .icc profile HERE

Here are the results I'm getting with the above:




Translation: This monitor calibrated very very well.

I calibrated and recalibrated multiple times using multiple variations and the above came out the most accurate for me. Some people have made the comment that color calibration is "subjective"...that really couldn't be any further from the truth. Calibration is very objective...you may end up prefering a color tint, but that doesn't make it accurate. The above is the most accurate for my display. YMMV.

Enjoy.

(btw...isn't it time we start a separate owner's thread for crap like this?)


----------



## Lynkdev

i need this monitor right meow!


----------



## Stangs55

Alright....need some help here

I can't set my display to 100Hz.

Using a 980 Ti Lightning with the latest drivers.

I go to the monitor menu...select Overclock....set Enable to 'On'...set the rate to 100Hz....then Apply and reboot (the monitor).

When I get back into windows, I can select 100Hz in the GeForce control panel...but when I go back into the monitor settings, Overclock is set back to off with a rate at 75Hz?!?!

***? Ideas?


----------



## funfordcobra

Not sure on that one man


----------



## Nebula93

New Packaging....


----------



## funfordcobra

Id try actually resetting the monitor via OSD.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Alright....need some help here
> 
> I can't set my display to 100Hz.
> 
> Using a 980 Ti Lightning with the latest drivers.
> 
> I go to the monitor menu...select Overclock....set Enable to 'On'...set the rate to 100Hz....then Apply and reboot (the monitor).
> 
> When I get back into windows, I can select 100Hz in the GeForce control panel...but when I go back into the monitor settings, Overclock is set back to off with a rate at 75Hz?!?!
> 
> ***? Ideas?


I'm sure you are but I just wanna ask anyways. Are you using DP? I believe in order to get the overclock to 100hz you need to be connected via DP. What DP cable are you using? and are you going thru any kind of pass through like a kvm switch?


----------



## Kicks Reseller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> The settings are under user color. (Cool, warm, user, ect) you select user and its on that option.
> yes 2 min heat, 2 min cold, repeat.


How do you do the hair dryer method. Do I lay the panel down on its front and heat the edges?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebula93*
> 
> New Packaging....


That must be the freesync version. Gsync version has a different image on the screen on the box.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Alright....need some help here
> 
> I can't set my display to 100Hz.
> 
> Using a 980 Ti Lightning with the latest drivers.
> 
> I go to the monitor menu...select Overclock....set Enable to 'On'...set the rate to 100Hz....then Apply and reboot (the monitor).
> 
> When I get back into windows, I can select 100Hz in the GeForce control panel...but when I go back into the monitor settings, Overclock is set back to off with a rate at 75Hz?!?!
> 
> ***? Ideas?


Perhaps 100hz only works when using GSYNC mode?


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Not sure on that one man


So can you confirm that yours is not doing this? In other words...once you set it to enable and 100Hz, reboot, and go back into the menus, it's stayed that way?

I only started looking into this because I've started having intermittent flickering problems on my desktop and I assumed a sync problem was to blame...

Regardless....this monitor is probably going back....WAY too much BLB for my taste... I have another x34 on order, so I'll probably hang on to this one until the other arrives.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kicks Reseller*
> 
> How do you do the hair dryer method. Do I lay the panel down on its front and heat the edges?


I left it standing. And heated the back around the edges. You want the panel to seat naturally. Laying on its back or on its face isn't a natural position for 99% of monitors and these panels are installed while the monitor is laying on its back which is why there are BLB issues. Its not the panel. Its the frame. If you take these panels out of the chassis I'm willing to bet that 99% of all BLB goes away.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I'm sure you are but I just wanna ask anyways. Are you using DP? I believe in order to get the overclock to 100hz you need to be connected via DP. What DP cable are you using? and are you going thru any kind of pass through like a kvm switch?


Yup. I was using a 10ft DP (1.2a) from Amazon...but I then switched to the one included in the box....same issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Perhaps 100hz only works when using GSYNC mode?


G-sync is enabled.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> So can you confirm that yours is not doing this? In other words...once you set it to enable and 100Hz, reboot, and go back into the menus, it's stayed that way?
> 
> I only started looking into this because I've started having intermittent flickering problems on my desktop and I assumed a sync problem was to blame...
> 
> Regardless....this monitor is probably going back....WAY too much BLB for my taste... I have another x34 on order, so I'll probably hang on to this one until the other arrives.


Yea man. I've been on mine constantly for 2 days now and haven't had it drop from 100. Are your monitor USB ports clear? Have you ever used them? Have you reset the monitor via OSD?


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Yea man. I've been on mine constantly for 2 days now and haven't had it drop from 100. Are your monitor USB ports clear? Have you ever used them? Have you reset the monitor via OSD?


I have a USB extension cable plugged in...I guess I can try removing that....not sure what it'll help though honestly....

Anyone know of a way to hard reset the monitor back to factory settings?

Here's another example of this BLB....noticeable in games even....


----------



## Nebula93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> That must be the freesync version. Gsync version has a different image on the screen on the box.


Nope..... its the GSYNC model.....just sweeter packaging..


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> I have a USB extension cable plugged in...I guess I can try removing that....not sure what it'll help though honestly....
> 
> Anyone know of a way to hard reset the monitor back to factory settings?
> 
> Here's another example of this BLB....noticeable in games even....


it's in your menus.


----------



## Stangs55

Yup...removing the USB did nothing.

The reset in the menus doesn't seem to do a hard reset/reboot.

Soooo....I guess I have a broke monitor? Any other ideas? I believe Acer support is closed on the weekends....so that leaves me with plenty of time to experiment...


----------



## funfordcobra

Try restoring your factory defaults via NVCP.


----------



## Deadeye

Wow this BLB is such a pain, especially for this price. Might as well just get OLED 4K 60hz


----------



## Stangs55

Yea....

Not sure *** is going down with this monitor....

Brand new MSI 980 Ti Lightning and I just did a complete SSD wipe and reinstall of Windows 10.

Kinda what I was saying about Acer QC earlier in this thread?...yeaaaaa..... You can put lipstick on a pig....

Here's a video of what I'm seeing on my desktop.... https://vid.me/nRFZ


----------



## funfordcobra

Send her back.


----------



## Stangs55

Lol...."and the hits just keeeep on comingggggg..."

So now only portions of my monitor choose to turn on....

And I'm apparently not the only guy with these issues... Look at this guy's YouTube video of a similar issue

And here's mine...

There can't be more than a few dozen of these that have actually arrived in people's hands yet....so what' the ratio of working monitor to lemon?


----------



## funfordcobra

Is deep sleep on? I have display time out set at 120 min and both deep sleep options off. I havent seen this issue the few times my monitor has slept. Mostly i dont let my monitors sleep unless the pc is off. Unfortinatuley there is no option for this with this monitor. Only 2 hour time out.

Lemon ratio seems about 50%.


----------



## vmirjamali

I'm curious do you think the hair dryer trick will work with other curved monitors as well? Want to try it with my lg which has a little BLB.


----------



## funfordcobra

Hairdryer is a ghetto rig shenanigan. I don't feel confident recommending it to everyone. If you just have a little, I'd deal with it. If there's a lot, I'd give it a shot. Be very careful of course. As soon as I get moved, I'm going to hunt down a horrible BLB candidate and make a video about it.


----------



## Pikaru

Anyone here ever order something of this size with an APO address? Would love to get my hands on one.


----------



## vmirjamali

I know its a ghetto thing. Did you do it over the sides of the bezels as well or just back?


----------



## Kicks Reseller

Does anyone know how to remove that "g- sync on" logo when gaming.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmirjamali*
> 
> I know its a ghetto thing. Did you do it over the sides of the bezels as well or just back?


just the back corners


----------



## swerve101

With the dell being just 700 usd. Do you guys who have the acer think the extra 40hz and gsync are worth the extra 600 usd?


----------



## drfish

I'm running driver version 358.50 on my GTX 780, Win10 - refresh rate is set to 100Hz but my GPU is never going into power saving/lower clocks. It always runs at my OCed boost rate of 1150Mhz @ 1.2v. It's not a huge deal since it's water cooled and still idles at just 32ºC but I thought all the nonsense of high refresh rate monitors screwing up adaptive power settings was solved...?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> With the dell being just 700 usd. Do you guys who have the acer think the extra 40hz and gsync are worth the extra 600 usd?


The monitors are for different purposes. A standard non g-sync 60hz monitor is not aiming at fast moving games. Depends on what you are primarily doing on your computer.


----------



## Stangs55

So this weird flickering thing that is going only with my monitor is only happening when I'm on the desktop with the rate set to 100Hz....set it to 95 and it goes away.

Any remote chance this could be a driver issue? Although I'm using the latest drivers with a brand new video card on a fresh install of Win 10


----------



## StackOvernuts23

From what I've read, they don't guarantee that every monitor will overclock to 100Hz... Some units may only function properly at 95Hz and lower.


----------



## Stangs55

Well I just had an _interesting_ conversation with Acer technical support about all the issues I'm having...

Screen flickering (occurs only at the desktop when set to 100Hz): https://vid.me/nRFZ

Horrible BLB...


Random episodes of portions of the panel not turning on...


And the menu not saving settings when I set it to 100Hz....although this seems to have resolved itself...not sure what was going on. But previously when I would set it to 100Hz and click reboot, it would flash weird colors while rebooting then come back up with nothing changed. A few unplug/replugs of the power cord finally fixed this. Now when I reboot, I get the Predator logo whereas I did not before. But why TF are we having issues like this?

Anyways....the conversation was nothing short of an absolute was of time. I might as well have been talking to a 2 year old Indian robot. He had no idea about anything I was talking about...kept referring to refresh rate as resolution....tried to blame my computer since I built it myself...and eventually succumbed to saying that he needed to RMA it. I explained that RMA was out of the question as I can't be without a monitor for that long and that I'll just be returning it to Newegg when my new one arrives. I tried to explain to him that there's someone somwhere at Acer who would want to know that they're sending out lemons with their brand new fancy monitors they've been working on for so long....and if he could find a way to get that information to them, I'd be happy to talk with them about the specific issues.

This is exactly what I was afraid of when buying Acer.


----------



## Kanivakil

When will Linus receive this monitor for a review. I'm more excited to hear his ranting on the X34 than actually buying it.

I might end up just waiting till mid January 2016 to see if the pricing will be reduced due to the competitors monitor being released. And besides, perhaps Acer X34 would release better batches.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> Here's a better image than with my first one.


What is the length of your desk?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Well I just had an _interesting_ conversation with Acer technical support about all the issues I'm having...
> 
> Screen flickering (occurs only at the desktop when set to 100Hz): https://vid.me/nRFZ
> 
> Horrible BLB...
> 
> 
> Random episodes of portions of the panel not turning on...


I wouldn't even call that backlight bleed ...

That's simply just a 100% broken monitor.

suxor, man ... hope you get it replaced.


----------



## Robilar

Kind of ironic. I remember when i first read that acer was getting into high end gaming monitors my first reaction was "acer" seriously? Acer for me was aligned with HP junk in my head. For the longest time i would only buy samsung, benq, or lg monitors and eventually, grudgingly included asus.

I had a chain of computer stores for years and acer was relegated to the low end/junk class of electronics.

We are seeing so many qc issues with acer monitors and people actually seem surprised by this.

Odd...


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Kind of ironic. I remember when i first read that acer was getting into high end gaming monitors my first reaction was "acer" seriously? Acer for me was aligned with HP junk in my head. For the longest time i would only buy samsung, benq, or lg monitors and eventually, grudgingly included asus.
> 
> I had a chain of computer stores for years and acer was relegated to the low end/junk class of electronics.
> 
> We are seeing so many qc issues with acer monitors and people actually seem surprised by this.
> 
> Odd...


Totally agree. And I'm not "surprised", just disappointed I didn't win the lottery because there are good x34s out there...


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> When will Linus receive this monitor for a review. I'm more excited to hear his ranting on the X34 than actually buying it.
> 
> I might end up just waiting till mid January 2016 to see if the pricing will be reduced due to the competitors monitor being released. And besides, perhaps Acer X34 would release better batches.


Linus got his X34 on the 14th as he posted it on Facebook but he has yet to make a video about it.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> I'm running driver version 358.50 on my GTX 780, Win10 - refresh rate is set to 100Hz but my GPU is never going into power saving/lower clocks. It always runs at my OCed boost rate of 1150Mhz @ 1.2v. It's not a huge deal since it's water cooled and still idles at just 32ºC but I thought all the nonsense of high refresh rate monitors screwing up adaptive power settings was solved...?


if you have another monitor plugged in then you will never reach p0 or p1 idle state just because of the sheer amount of pixels being powered. Even at 60hz..

If the acer is your only monitor plugged in them I'm out of answers..

You shouldn't have boost clocks enabled at desktop unless you have " max performance " set to "on" in the nvidia control panel. Try turning to to off.


----------



## drfish

It worked as expected with both screens until I switched to the Predator yesterday. I'll mess around with lowering back to 60Hz and disabling G-sync to pin down the cause. Control panel is not set to maximum performance.

Kanivakil, I'll let you know when i get home. I love my desk, got it for a steal!


----------



## funfordcobra

I've learned that it's pretty pointless to call for tech support. All IT support has been outsourced to India and you are talking to people who have literally zero experience besides speaking English. (Badly too I may add)

It's better to just say your item is broken and you are requesting an RMA. If they try to guide you through trouble shooting just hangup and call again or ask for a supervisor. (RMA is my last option and I've thrown 400 dollar parts away because it was worth more to me to just fix it than deal with 6 weeks of stress and waiting just to get back another bad product or for them to say we couldn't find anything..

If my item is returnable, then I return it. No questions asked. No hassle other than gas and you don't feel like choking someone afterwards.

I've learned as well as people who have worked at electronics stores, about 30% of all pc parts come back for exchanges. Not refunds but exchanges for the same item. Because QC on all pc parts is lacking. There is no REAL standard. These parts can operate up to 35% within each other and sometimes just don't mesh.

Hope you get a good monitor man.


----------



## funfordcobra

Ok so i can confirm my x34 has the sleep backlight problem. It doesnt do it in tbe desktop, but while coldbooting after the night, i noticed 1\2 my screen was not powered on until windows password was entered. Im thinking we all are going to have to send our monitors in for another "firmware update." >.>


----------



## funfordcobra

Also here is the official thread in predator forums. Best to register and complain. There is mention of a driver update that posdibky fixes the backlight sleep issue. Cant confirm it works although. Its also an unsigned driver..
http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-backlight-issues-resuming-from-sleep/m-p/390282

Unfortunately, I tried to register on acer and there was no option for user name. I still registered and now am locked out because I don't know my user name and acer automated response is not going through.. Login does not recognize email addresses


----------



## funfordcobra

Here is the driver. Can someone with bad backlight problems confirm it? You have to boot into a mode that allows for unsigned drivers. Im not sure how to do that.

http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers/6376;-;X34


----------



## FilthyPleb

Don't they turn on the monitors and use them before sending them out?


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea they turn them on for a few seconds in a very bright room just to make sure they power on and don't start smoking. That's about it. No functionality testing. No color sheet, nothing.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Here is the driver. Can someone with bad backlight problems confirm it? You have to boot into a mode that allows for unsigned drivers. Im not sure how to do that.
> 
> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/drivers/6376;-;X34


So I did a forced install of these drivers...interestingly they are older than the signed drivers that were already installed (7/2015 versus 8/2015), but both labeled as version 1.0.0.

We'll see if anything changes...


----------



## funfordcobra

do you boot into safe mode? to install these?


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> do you boot into safe mode? to install these?


Windows 10? Here are some good instructions: http://www.howtogeek.com/167723/how-to-disable-driver-signature-verification-on-64-bit-windows-8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/

Then once you get back in...

-go to the device manager
-select the x34 under monitors
-right click and select update drivers
-select browse my computer
-select let me pick from a list
-select 'Have Disk'
-navigate to the downloaded drivers and select it from there

(spoiler alert: my desktop still flickers at 100Hz







)


----------



## funfordcobra

bleh, what about the backlight?


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> bleh, what about the backlight?


Hard to tell as I'm in a very bright room during the day....I'll report back tonight...


----------



## funfordcobra

Also if you guys are running 3d mark for benching, you HAVE to set you monitor screen resolution to 1080p or you will lose around 500 points. 3440x1440p 3dmark extreme is 15900 with native resoultion, 3340x1440 set to 1920x1080 put me back up at 16500 again. My LG3440x1440 didn't do this.

Also gsync needs to be off .


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Also here is the official thread in predator forums. *Best to register and complain.
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-backlight-issues-resuming-from-sleep/m-p/390282*


Thank god or whatever I'm not anxious to buy this monitor. Hopefully they'll increase the odds by January that buyers would have better luck. I'd like to see what the price war would be like when the competitor to the X34 is released by mid January.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StackOvernuts23*
> 
> From what I've read, they don't guarantee that every monitor will overclock to 100Hz... Some units may only function properly at 95Hz and lower.


Yes they do. If the monitor does not work at 100 Hz you can get it replaced. Acer confirmed this directly do OcUK I believe, but I can't find the exact post in the thread over there right now.


----------



## Stangs55

Welp...turns out Acer support doesn't have an email address.... clever!

So I basically just made a long post documenting and detailing the issues on the Predator Forums here: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/390434#U390434

We'll see if that get's anywhere!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It won't.


----------



## heyguyslol

Triple x34 monitor setup. Not for me but pretty cool.

http://www.gamecrate.com/gamecrate-big-rig-october-2015/11951?cm_mmc=SNC-Facebook-_-gamecrate-bigrig-_-NA-_-NA


----------



## Uraniumz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Triple x34 monitor setup. Not for me but pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.gamecrate.com/gamecrate-big-rig-october-2015/11951?cm_mmc=SNC-Facebook-_-gamecrate-bigrig-_-NA-_-NA


All that, and only 2 980's.....Epic fail.


----------



## heyguyslol

Linus has testing in the works.

https://twitter.com/LinusTech/status/655139068884353024?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=fb&utm_campaign=LinusTech&utm_content=655139068884353024


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea but Linus always gives praises. He won't comment about any problems unless it makes the screen totally fail.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> All that, and only 2 980's.....Epic fail.


I agree. Personally I think using 3 x34's is an epic fail. This monitor was meant to be used as a replacement for 3D Surround. When you have that much ultra wide viewing your Peripheral Vision isn't going to pick up enough view unless you are sitting far back from the screen's and at that point your just looking at this ridiculous wide view, its over kill. I went to Art School and one of the first things they teach you about is the Cone of Vision and how to use it as an artist. When I'm sitting at the helm of my computer, I'm actually sitting exactly 21 inches from my eyeballs to my screen surface (yes I actually measured it and yes it's very close but at 1440p I can't see any pixels which is the beauty of this monitor.) and the view I get with this x34 ultra wide screen paired with the curve fills in that Peripheral Vision quite nicely and my Cone of Vision is met with ease. Anyone claiming that using these in 3D Surround is going to be more beneficial for viewing simply lacks the knowledge of optics and is just wasting money on power, and the additional hardware.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Yea but Linus always gives praises. He won't comment about any problems unless it makes the screen totally fail.


I've been watching Linus for many years now and he is usually pretty honest about giving the pro's and con's in his reviews. I will agree though that he generally leans more towards the pro's most likely because he is paid too by the vendors as part of the advertisement. I'm interested to hear his thoughts on this though.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I've been watching Linus for many years now and he is usually pretty honest about giving the pro's and con's in his reviews. I will agree though that he generally leans more towards the pro's most likely because he is paid too by the vendors as part of the advertisement. I'm interested to hear his thoughts on this though.


Yeah, Linus isn't the right guy to watch if you want the real cons about stuff...

I am just watching his product reviews to see the positive and the ability of some stuff, for example what you could do with a specific keyboard or something.

And basically because I enjoy watching his shows


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I've been watching Linus for many years now and he is usually pretty honest about giving the pro's and con's in his reviews. I will agree though that he generally leans more towards the pro's most likely because he is paid too by the vendors as part of the advertisement. I'm interested to hear his thoughts on this though.


Monitor was sent directly to him from Acer. I'm sure it was hand selected to have no BLB or problems. I mean look at the TFTcentral review and their example of BLB? Have we seen ONE monitor in the wild with that little BLB?

No doubt these review units are hand picked.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> All that, and only 2 980's.....Epic fail.


"20 000$ PC" - but only two weak 980's.... Nice configuration there buddy!

And as someone said, 3x 3440 is just stupidity! You can't even see the stuff on the sides lol.

One is perfectly enough.


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea youtube samples are totally hand picked. It should be illegal. No reviews by big reviewers EVER complain about blb. When every one of us here have it to some degree.

Reviews should come the store front not acer where they obviously rig it.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> "20 000$ PC" - but only two weak 980's.... Nice configuration there buddy!
> 
> And as someone said, 3x 3440 is just stupidity! You can't even see the stuff on the sides lol.
> 
> One is perfectly enough.


lol i know right. I'm driving my x34 with a 4770k and 2x Evga Hybrid 980Ti's in SLI. It is a bit more than what I needed but for fps's however, I wanted to ensure that I remained capped at 100fps which so far from playin BF4 it does so with no problems.


----------



## funfordcobra

My backlight defect:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m0NeUNG42A


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> So this weird flickering thing that is going only with my monitor is only happening when I'm on the desktop with the rate set to 100Hz....set it to 95 and it goes away.
> 
> Any remote chance this could be a driver issue? Although I'm using the latest drivers with a brand new video card on a fresh install of Win 10


That look's like the limits of the G-Sync chip/video timings/bandwidth limit issue. It could be your G-Sync module is capping out, or your DP cable isn't liking that much bandwidth. Hence why when you drop the bandwidth down at 95 Hz the problem disappears. I personally would RMA a monitor that doesn't do 100 Hz stable. But, I would swap out the DP cable first.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That look's like the limits of the G-Sync chip/video timings/bandwidth limit issue. It could be your G-Sync module is capping out, or your DP cable isn't liking that much bandwidth. Hence why when you drop the bandwidth down at 95 Hz the problem disappears. I personally would RMA a monitor that doesn't do 100 Hz stable. But, I would swap out the DP cable first.


I was thinking that too.

Already tried two different cables including the the one that came with it. Problem persists.

And it does sounds like a g-sync issue....just assuming it's in the monitor's g-sync module.

Also, take a look at the new video I made of the problem and posted here....problem goes away when I open a window...
http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/390434#U390434


----------



## BethorMorgan

Guys

am I correct when I say that the 2 worst item of the second rounds of deliveries are:

Funfordcobra and Stangs55

the other owners seem pretty happy with their sample

except a little BLB...but that seems unavoidable

I'm still crossing my finger mine will be one of the "others"...


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> My backlight defect:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m0NeUNG42A


I just double checked mine for this and all seems good, no problems. Sorry to hear about yours man.


----------



## Hakeem

Linus has the review model. So his is going to be perfect.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> I was thinking that too.
> 
> Already tried two different cables including the the one that came with it. Problem persists.
> 
> And it does sounds like a g-sync issue....just assuming it's in the monitor's g-sync module.
> 
> Also, take a look at the new video I made of the problem and posted here....problem goes away when I open a window...
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/390434#U390434


Not to mention your BLB is pretty bad. Mine only has one corner that's even close to yours (bottom left). I'm giving mine some more break in-time. Although, I did a thorough massage of the corners with a microfiber cloth and there was no change.

The monitor does have very nice colors though:


----------



## Hakeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Linus got his X34 on the 14th as he posted it on Facebook but he has yet to make a video about it.


Linus will have the review model. It will be flawless.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Not to mention your BLB is pretty bad. Mine only has one corner that's eve close to yours (bottom left). I'm giving mine some more break in-time. Although, I did a thorough message of the corners with a microfiber cloth and there was no change.
> 
> The monitor does have very nice colors though:


Agreed....I actually got some outstanding results when calibrating and testing for color. Results here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/3900#post_24514262


----------



## funfordcobra

Whats funny is that it does it only when the pc has been off extended periods like overnight. I can try and reproduce it but it works fine if i simply power down the pc and restasrt it in 20 min or so.

It actually needs to be off for hours.

Other than this, i love the monitor and have no other problems. This defect only effects me 1% of the time. As soon as windows completly boots, its ok.. I dont plan on returning it unless it gets worse. My panel has almost zero blb now and dont think ill get another like this my first shot again.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Would you look at that, more ACER problems, is it PG348Q time


I don't know about that. The Asus PG279Q isn't doing so much better than it's Acer counterpart. The PG348Q may end up having the same fate.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I don't know about that. The Asus PG279Q isn't doing so much better than it's Acer counterpart. The PG348Q may end up having the same fate.


It is not doing that bad, have a look at Overclockers Forum and the Overclock.net Forum, you will notice there are actually quite a lot of happy people, however it is a small sample at the moment.


----------



## funfordcobra

I also noticed that If the backlight problem starts, all I have to do is power the monitor down then back on and its ok.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I also noticed that If the backlight problem starts, all I have to do is power the monitor down then back on and its ok.


It seems you are saying "it has lots of issues but I can work round it, only cost £950" I would expect no problems at that price.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> For any Canadians wondering about these monitors, Acer-America replied to me on Twitter saying they'd become available in the CA store later this month.
> 
> Hopefully it's no more than $1499 CAD.


Hey man I'm actually in canada as well and I've been trying to get my hands on the monitor ASAP. Did they give you any more specific info as to when it will be making its way north of the border ? Thanks!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Hey man I'm actually in canada as well and I've been trying to get my hands on the monitor ASAP. Did they give you any more specific info as to when it will be making its way north of the border ? Thanks!


Unfortunately they didn't say when it's officially launched here, but they actually had five units available in Canada that sold out very quickly already.

The product page wasn't searchable the last time I checked, but here's the Canadian product page anyways. ( Was provided to someone else via their Twitter.) http://caen-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync

As much as the price hurts... I think I'm going to grab one when stock comes back in.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Unfortunately they didn't say when it's officially launched here, but they actually had five units available in Canada that sold out very quickly already.
> 
> The product page wasn't searchable the last time I checked, but here's the Canadian product page anyways. http://caen-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync
> 
> As much as the price hurts... I think I'm going to grab one when stock comes back in.


Really there was some sold on newegg canada already? I can't even find a listing on the Canadian site for the monitor. If you have it please send ! Then I can sit and hit refresh all day and night hahaha like I had to do when I bought my titanX Hybrids from there.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It seems you are saying "it has lots of issues but I can work round it, only cost £950" I would expect no problems at that price.


I think he mentioned one problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitcHELLspawn*
> 
> Really there was some sold on newegg canada already? I can't even find a listing on the Canadian site for the monitor. If you have it please send ! Then I can sit and hit refresh all day and night hahaha like I had to do when I bought my titanX Hybrids from there.


Not on Newegg.ca, but on the Canadian Acer site itself.









http://caen-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync


----------



## brun019822

That black blob appeared just now, it went away after I rebooted the computer. What the hell is that?


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> That black blob appeared just now, it went away after I rebooted the computer. What the hell is that?


Welcome to the club. That's actually the least of the problems. Just switch inputs or sometimes even just bringing up the menu...and it'll go away.

So what was the time frame between firmware 1.0 and 2.0 for release? Should we start a 3.0 count down?


----------



## funfordcobra

Were all experiencing that. Please post your results here :
http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/390434

I think we are making that the official x34 problem thread on acers site. Post pics or videos. =)

Sooooo germany was the first test dummies now the USA? Lets form a german / us alliance vs acer =)

Were you guys responsible for shipping costs that did send it in for firmware?


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Were all experiencing that. Please post your results here :
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/390434
> 
> I think we are making that the official x34 problem thread on acers site. Post pics or videos. =)


Yea...I actually tweeted that link to Linus as well hoping he'll take it into consideration when he reviews his hand-selected X34.


----------



## Bit89

I got mine on Thursday - The only thing that is not looking right is when it starts (right side is dark) This is only if the monitor has been off for a while. Once it starts to load the bios the right side turns on.

I've not seen any other issues yet - I have it overclocked at 100 HZ and have not had any issues yet. Is the right side out when it's turned on the start of the problem?

I'm not throwing the box away yet!


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Welcome to the club. That's actually the least of the problems. Just switch inputs or sometimes even just bringing up the menu...and it'll go away.
> 
> So what was the time frame between firmware 1.0 and 2.0 for release? Should we start a 3.0 count down?


Hahahah GG! They pushed out, maybe a hundred? From Alternate, had to take them all back..

Now they have launched at least a few hundred of them, maybe a thousand?

I can't see them taking them all back - again... They have to give the users the alternative to update by themselves.

But, yeah, seriously, these recent problems are really scary - and even more weird!


----------



## Stangs55

FWIW, as an update to my X34 woes detailed here...I got to thinking...what if some of these problems are in fact related to my brand new MSI 980 Ti Lightning? Maybe the G-Sync module there is bad?

So I swapped out the 980 Ti for my trusty EVGA 780 Ti SC....

Spoiler alert: All the problems still exist.









On "glass is half full" side of things, at least someone from Acer replied to my post on their forums and says they'll be looking into it and they "hope to have some information to share with us early in the week." http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/390434#U390434


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit89*
> 
> I got mine on Thursday - The only thing that is not looking right is when it starts (right side is dark) This is only if the monitor has been off for a while. Once it starts to load the bios the right side turns on.
> 
> I've not seen any other issues yet - I have it overclocked at 100 HZ and have not had any issues yet. Is the right side out when it's turned on the start of the problem?
> 
> I'm not throwing the box away yet!


this is exactally my problem. Post that here pls:

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/390434


----------



## eucalyptus

Btw, update about Europe.

A few weeks ago only one store (well, the biggest one in Scandinavia) moved the date to 20 Nov.

Now some other big stores are pushing the date too. So it seems like very late November is the time........









But anyway, I don't want it if the problems keep coming up









Is there anyone, ANYONE?? That has a flawless monitor? One without issues, or do exactly everyone has them but only a few guys here do, funfordcobra and some others?


----------



## Metros

So will people actually listen to me now, when I say, do not buy the monitor, wait for the ASUS PG348Q


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So will people actually listen to me now, when I say, do not buy the monitor, wait for the ASUS PG348Q


I would rather skip 21:9 and buy a regular Swift/Acer XB270Hu instead of that crappy monitor!

I just can't live with the design, it annoys me every time, and I would never buy such a expensive monitor to hang it on the wall.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I would rather skip 21:9 and buy a regular Swift/Acer XB270Hu instead of that crappy monitor!
> 
> I just can't live with the design, it annoys me every time, and I would never buy such a expensive monitor to hang it on the wall.


I understand, the design is not for everyone, I also agree it is expensive but it should be good (better than the ACER)


----------



## Bit89

LOL - I signed up but didn't get a user name. Once it comes - I'll post.


----------



## funfordcobra

same happened to me weirdly but I eventually got through on another email account.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Whats funny is that it does it only when the pc has been off extended periods like overnight. I can try and reproduce it but it works fine if i simply power down the pc and restasrt it in 20 min or so.
> 
> It actually needs to be off for hours.
> 
> Other than this, i love the monitor and have no other problems. This defect only effects me 1% of the time. As soon as windows completly boots, its ok.. I dont plan on returning it unless it gets worse. My panel has almost zero blb now and dont think ill get another like this my first shot again.


I didn't try this when the computer is off for hours as I usually just sleep my system and monitor. I will do a full shut down now and see what the results are.

Ok I did a full shut down of my PC & Monitor (no sleep). Everything booted up fine. One thing I will mention is as the pc is loading windows I do get the monitor input notification for DP but once I'm full logged into windows it goes away. I also get the input notification for DP when I wake it from sleep but it goes away shortly after. If the input notification for DP was randomly poping up during normal tasks or during the middle of my game play I would find that unacceptable but as it is I personally have no issues with it.

I will also try an over night shut down of both the PC & Monitor and let you know the results tomorrow.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So will people actually listen to me now, when I say, do not buy the monitor, wait for the ASUS PG348Q


I've been ignoring you up till now and the only reason I'm posting a response to your ignorant and yet arrogant comments is to say I have had ZERO issues with my x34 as of yet aside from the IPS glow which is common with these types of monitors and the fact that mine is minimal and not worth it to rma for. All this proves is that there are still QC issues. Asus I guarantee will also have QC issues. The advantage of the Acer model is that it is relatively available now, not next year. The Asus model will not have anything over the Acer model due to DP 1.2 limitations.


----------



## funfordcobra

I feel the same way. This monitor is great and I will avoid using their RMA unless something very bad starts to happen. From the pics I've seen, I don't think the next monitor will be as good (BLB wise) as this one.

So far NOONE has reported any dead pix and Stangs55 is the only one who is flickering and has reported not reaching 100hz.

If you get the backlight on half your screen all you need to do is powercycle your monitor and it clears up. If this is the only issue, I can live with it NP.


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm putting the OCN members and lurkers thread on blast on my sig. Any lurker mods pls don't delete it. I will take it down (I swear) after we get some organization over there and an official response.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Is there anyone, ANYONE?? That has a flawless monitor? One without issues, or do exactly everyone has them but only a few guys here do, funfordcobra and some others?


I think I've come as close as one could hope for in a flawless monitor. The only issue which I personally don't see as an issue, is the minor IPS glow. However, its so subtle that I barely notice it even with a full black screen and a dark room. I had the XB270HU prior to this that was terrible. It had dead pixels, BLB, and a lot of IPS glow. From all the reviews I read about these types of monitors they are common for QC issues (Acer, Asus, BenQ) but one thing that most ppl don't understand is there is a difference between BLB and IPS glow. BLB will bleed light around the edges which typically can be remedied by getting another monitor or maybe the hairdryer method. However, IPS glow is light that emits from the corners of the monitor and is very common with all IPS panels. The difference is, is that with ISP glow you will have no matter what. The question is how severe is it going to be. So far knock on wood, my monitor is working great and I see no reason to rma it for minor IPS glow.


----------



## thevenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I think I've come as close as one could hope for in a flawless monitor. The only issue which I personally don't see as an issue, is the minor IPS glow. However, its so subtle that I barely notice it even with a full black screen and a dark room. I had the XB270HU prior to this that was terrible. It had dead pixels, BLB, and a lot of IPS glow. From all the reviews I read about these types of monitors they are common for QC issues (Acer, Asus, BenQ) but one thing that most ppl don't understand is there is a difference between BLB and IPS glow. BLB will bleed light around the edges which typically can be remedied by getting another monitor or maybe the hairdryer method. However, IPS glow is light that emits from the corners of the monitor and is very common with all IPS panels. The difference is, is that with ISP glow you will have no matter what. The question is how severe is it going to be. So far knock on wood, my monitor is working great and I see no reason to rma it for minor IPS glow.


I feel the same way. Mines perfect.


----------



## sti-06

Where did everyone order their monitor from?
Newegg is OOS and amazon don't even have the monitor listed yet.


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Btw, update about Europe.
> 
> A few weeks ago only one store (well, the biggest one in Scandinavia) moved the date to 20 Nov.


Inet still has it listed for 20th october - I ordered mine a few days ago so we'll see in a few days I guess!


----------



## gtgtogo

Can someone verify that their unit doesn't frame skip at 100hz


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtgtogo*
> 
> Can someone verify that their unit doesn't frame skip at 100hz


I don't think I've ever seen reports of the X34 frame skipping? The XR341CK does skip with nvidia cards, but all the tests I've seen shows no sign of skipping. There's several users in germany in this thread that posted blurbusters photos etc some pages back.


----------



## funfordcobra

Frame skip test


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Frame skip test


I will also test this tomorrow.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen reports of the X34 frame skipping? The XR341CK does skip with nvidia cards, but all the tests I've seen shows no sign of skipping. There's several users in germany in this thread that posted blurbusters photos etc some pages back.


Even with my lemon of a X34 at my broken 100Hz....no frame skipping....

1/5 shutter speed


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> What did you end up paying for shipping? I dont think itll come out in Hong Kong. Probably will wait for Amazon


I actually work for FedEx (that's why I'm in Hong Kong now) so the shipping from the USA to me here is pretty cheap









There is a shop selling it in Taiwan already. Not sure if they would ship it to HK though:
http://coolpc.com.tw/phpBB2/portal.php


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I actually work for FedEx (that's why I'm in Hong Kong now) so the shipping from the USA to me here is pretty cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a shop selling it in Taiwan already. Not sure if they would ship it to HK though:
> http://coolpc.com.tw/phpBB2/portal.php


Ah nice. I work for cathay pacific, so i might even consider going to taiwan to pick it up quickly


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> Ah nice. I work for cathay pacific, so i might even consider going to taiwan to pick it up quickly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I actually work for FedEx (that's why I'm in Hong Kong now) so the shipping from the USA to me here is pretty cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a shop selling it in Taiwan already. Not sure if they would ship it to HK though:
> http://coolpc.com.tw/phpBB2/portal.php


Cant seem to find it on that shop. guess i need to sleep first then my brain will start working


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Totally agree man. I just cannot wrap my head around how they think GSYNC is worth tacking on another $400... Or $500 if you bought the xr341ck from newegg. Other than GSYNC I'm not sure how the x34 is worth $500 more than the xr341ck.
> 
> I really want this monitor, but I don't think I can bend over for Acer on this one. The 4 people I knew who were getting this, are no longer getting it, so well done Acer. Well done. You could have stuck us with a lousy $1599 and been able to justify it (gsync = $200 usd or $300 cad).
> 
> With my tax(13%), this will cost me $1921 before shipping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, bit of a rant, just don't take kindly to being told to bend over.


Price will drop around xmas time. They always overprice these kinds of new things for the first few months.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I actually work for FedEx (that's why I'm in Hong Kong now) so the shipping from the USA to me here is pretty cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a shop selling it in Taiwan already. Not sure if they would ship it to HK though:
> http://coolpc.com.tw/phpBB2/portal.php


any chance you can help me get one in HK too? I'm based here as well!


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> Cant seem to find it on that shop. guess i need to sleep first then my brain will start working


there's a seller in Singapore that sells it for 1399SGD. that is the cheapest I have seen this monitor go for internationally. they come from the distributor. I can order them but the issue is shipping to HKG is not cheap for such a large package.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mawrtin*
> 
> Inet still has it listed for 20th october - I ordered mine a few days ago so we'll see in a few days I guess!


Well, I guess I broke your dreams then...

Inet is totally useless when it comes to updates about rare, exotic and expensive products!

I have been following them about another product, but they just wait to the date they set earlier, then they move the date. So 20 Oct you will see they will push the date further!


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I think I've come as close as one could hope for in a flawless monitor. The only issue which I personally don't see as an issue, is the minor IPS glow. However, its so subtle that I barely notice it even with a full black screen and a dark room. I had the XB270HU prior to this that was terrible. It had dead pixels, BLB, and a lot of IPS glow. From all the reviews I read about these types of monitors they are common for QC issues (Acer, Asus, BenQ) but one thing that most ppl don't understand is there is a difference between BLB and IPS glow. BLB will bleed light around the edges which typically can be remedied by getting another monitor or maybe the hairdryer method. However, IPS glow is light that emits from the corners of the monitor and is very common with all IPS panels. The difference is, is that with ISP glow you will have no matter what. The question is how severe is it going to be. So far knock on wood, my monitor is working great and I see no reason to rma it for minor IPS glow.


So you don't have the problems that recently showed up? - half monitor is not waken up. And some of the screen back light dies etc.

I know about the blb and glow. Since it's LG panels you have to live with it. LG's own monitors has some serious problems with this, and you can find it on Dell too. You know the story









But this with half screen not waken up, how can it be software if it not cause everyone?


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> there's a seller in Singapore that sells it for 1399SGD. that is the cheapest I have seen this monitor go for internationally. they come from the distributor. I can order them but the issue is shipping to HKG is not cheap for such a large package.


can you give me a link to that store please.


----------



## swerve101

I am pretty sure that must be the freesync model for sale in singapore.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> I am pretty sure that must be the freesync model for sale in singapore.


why would you be pretty sure it's the freesync model? the unboxing pictures in the thread
http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/hardware-clinic-2/quick-unboxing-review-acer-x34-g-sync-monitoring-5198864.html
clearly show that it's the x34. if you click around the OP's post you'll get linked to the seller's thread. I don't wanna relink it here because I didn't get authorization from him to do so.
before you pm the seller if he'll ship to hong kong, he won't. I already PM'ed him and he confirmed he wouldnt' this morning.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So will people actually listen to me now, when I say, do not buy the monitor, wait for the ASUS PG348Q


Quote:


> I understand, the design is not for everyone, I also agree it is expensive but it should be good (better than the ACER)


WHY would the PG348Q be better than the X34? It uses an identical panel. Asus have just proven with the PG279Q that despite all the extra time they had getting that to market, it's not much better than the Acer XB270HU, based on the numerous examples exhibiting horrendous bleed and glow. It doesn't matter who the monitor is made by, if the panel sucks then there's no less chance of getting a lemon. If you prefer the design of the Asus fair enough, that's subjective, but anyone thinking they are getting a better quality monitor by paying more for it from Asus is kidding themselves. No reason the Asus should be a penny more.


----------



## Stangs55

Just a thought concerning the lovely flickering problems I've had....

I've been racking my brain trying to think about when exactly the issues started and I _might_ have realized something important...or it could just be coincidence...

The screen flickering started immediately after I had run the i1Display Pro i1Profiler multiple times to calibrate the display. I had run probably 10 different tests all with the large patch setting (more colors tested) and automatic display calibration set to on. This program will bacially display a bunch of different colors on the screen while the hardware takes measurements. Maybe the quick swapping of full screen colors damaged the electronics somehow? I know it's a stretch, but that when the issues started....just trying to think of anything that could help...


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> why would you be pretty sure it's the freesync model? the unboxing pictures in the thread
> http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/hardware-clinic-2/quick-unboxing-review-acer-x34-g-sync-monitoring-5198864.html
> clearly show that it's the x34. if you click around the OP's post you'll get linked to the seller's thread. I don't wanna relink it here because I didn't get authorization from him to do so.
> before you pm the seller if he'll ship to hong kong, he won't. I already PM'ed him and he confirmed he wouldnt' this morning.


Ok I just assumed based on the price.

Thanks for taking the time to get hold of him I appreciate it


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> Ok I just assumed based on the price.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to get hold of him I appreciate it


no problem. the price is oddly cheap but it's directly from Acer so I'm not complaining. it is an Asian based company afterall.

if you or skypine have any ideas on how to get these sets to hkg i'm all ears!


----------



## skypine27

It is f-ing ridiculous that this thing is from a TAIWANESE based company and we have to jump through expensive (shipping wise) hoops to get one in HK, 'spore, Japan, BJ, etc right now.

I'd imagine, at least in HK, it will show up at Wan Chai computer centre eventually but for now if you dont have a buddy in the States who is willing to FDX/UPS it to you, its gonna be tough!


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> WHY would the PG348Q be better than the X34? It uses an identical panel. Asus have just proven with the PG279Q that despite all the extra time they had getting that to market, it's not much better than the Acer XB270HU, based on the numerous examples exhibiting horrendous bleed and glow. It doesn't matter who the monitor is made by, if the panel sucks then there's no less chance of getting a lemon. If you prefer the design of the Asus fair enough, that's subjective, but anyone thinking they are getting a better quality monitor by paying more for it from Asus is kidding themselves. No reason the Asus should be a penny more.


Normally I'd agree but the X34 is having a lot more than just BLB issues. None of the flickering, black blob showing up on screen, or coil whine was present on the LG or Dell.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Just a thought concerning the lovely flickering problems I've had....
> 
> I've been racking my brain trying to think about when exactly the issues started and I _might_ have realized something important...or it could just be coincidence...
> 
> The screen flickering started immediately after I had run the i1Display Pro i1Profiler multiple times to calibrate the display. I had run probably 10 different tests all with the large patch setting (more colors tested) and automatic display calibration set to on. This program will bacially display a bunch of different colors on the screen while the hardware takes measurements. Maybe the quick swapping of full screen colors damaged the electronics somehow? I know it's a stretch, but that when the issues started....just trying to think of anything that could help...


Acer monitors and iProfiler ADC are not working well together. Don't use it. Go fully manual. ADC makes some Acer monitors go into ''test mode". Probably what is happening to your monitor. Got the same problem with my XB270HU couple of months ago.

You need to reset the menu then it will go away. Holding the second and fifth bottons together while the test pattern is flashing will stop this. Your monitor is fine, don't send it back.

You can use iProfiler but only in full manual mode. Don't use ADC.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> It is f-ing ridiculous that this thing is from a TAIWANESE based company and we have to jump through expensive (shipping wise) hoops to get one in HK, 'spore, Japan, BJ, etc right now.
> 
> I'd imagine, at least in HK, it will show up at Wan Chai computer centre eventually but for now if you dont have a buddy in the States who is willing to FDX/UPS it to you, its gonna be tough!


are they available in taiwan even atm? I wouldnt' mind flying down there to pick one up. it's only 90 mins flight away and could be a good excuse for a weekend getaway


----------



## funfordcobra

I have owned many dell and LG panels.

1. 1 report of flickering and it may be the calibrator he hooked up to it.

2. every lcd panel manufacturer has blobs occasionally its a common defect and just means you got a bad panel or banged up in shipping. ( I believe dell has slightly better QC but not much )

3. Coil whine is a direct correlation of having this panel at 100HZ which is 10hz below the physical bandwidth threshold. The overclocked Korean monitors did the same thing randomly. It could also be dirty power from the wall. I believe only 220v units have done this. No 110v.

The only thing I'm worried about is the backlight sleep problem. It only effects me about 1% of usage time and clears up right when windows boots, but I don't know if this is the type of thing that gets worse over time. If the panel loses all backlight, its a $1400 brick.

We are waiting on official word from acer in the link in my sig.

The only real manufacturer to have the highest QC is apple/mac. I hate to say it but its true. I hate apple/mac but you are hard pressed to EVER get a defect from them. If you do, its a no questions swap at apple store. (which are about as common as gas stations now days..)


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Acer monitors and iProfiler ADC are not working well together. Don't use it. Go fully manual. ADC makes some Acer monitors go into ''test mode". Probably what is happening to your monitor. Got the same problem with my XB270HU couple of months ago.
> 
> You need to reset the menu then it will go away. Holding the second and fifth bottons together while the test pattern is flashing will stop this. Your monitor is fine, don't send it back.
> 
> You can use iProfiler but only in full manual mode. Don't use ADC.


Whoa...really?

So let me try this out, but I'm not sure what you mean by resetting the monitor by holding the 2nd and 5th buttons together? Assuming counting from the left, there are 6 total buttons....holding the 2nd and 5th doesn't do anything. Is this different from just clicking 'Reset' in the monitor's menu? And not sure what you mean "while the test pattern is flashing"


----------



## Stangs55

Well I've reset the monitor through the menu settings and unplugged it for good measure.

I uninstalled i1Profiler completely and went back to the default .icc profile.

Screen still flickers on the desktop at 100Hz.

Any other ideas? Is there a way to hard reset the monitor?


----------



## funfordcobra

I honestly just think your panel wont do 100hz. Just like a few overclockable korean monitors ive had, they flash when you are right above the threshold. They turn green or white when way above the threashold. You could try lowering your pixel clock in NVCP slightly.

I could squeeze an extra 10-20hz out of the old qx2710s and xstars by buying the biggest awg dual dvi cable i could find and lowering pixel clock.

Screen flicker at 100hz and no problems at 95hz is a pretty big clue thats its a bandwidth limitation issue.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Acer monitors and iProfiler ADC are not working well together. Don't use it. Go fully manual. ADC makes some Acer monitors go into ''test mode". Probably what is happening to your monitor. Got the same problem with my XB270HU couple of months ago.
> 
> You need to reset the menu then it will go away. Holding the second and fifth bottons together while the test pattern is flashing will stop this. Your monitor is fine, don't send it back.
> 
> You can use iProfiler but only in full manual mode. Don't use ADC.


Well here's what I've found...

To factory reset the X34, you need to hold down the first (not 2nd) and fifth buttons. Doing so will reboot the monitor and settings will be back at default.

I then completely uninstalled i1Profiler and reloaded the default .icc profile.

The flashing on the desktop is still there....but interestingly, it's not nearly as often. Whereas it was a freaking strobe light before, now it's just a flash every 5-10 seconds. Still a far cry from an acceptable product....but an interesting improvement.
Thanks for the tip!

Any more tips now to fix it the rest of the way?


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Well here's what I've found...
> 
> To factory reset the X34, you need to hold down the first (not 2nd) and fifth buttons. Doing so will reboot the monitor and settings will be back at default.
> 
> I then completely uninstalled i1Profiler and reloaded the default .icc profile.
> 
> The flashing on the desktop is still there....but interestingly, it's not nearly as often. Whereas it was a freaking strobe light before, now it's just a flash every 5-10 seconds. Still a far cry from an acceptable product....but an interesting improvement.
> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Any more tips now to fix it the rest of the way?


Allow myself to refute myself...

The laser light show is back....flickering like crazy again.


----------



## funfordcobra

bleh I think you got the X34cursed model.


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> Ok I just assumed based on the price.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to get hold of him I appreciate it


I did a bit of research on that link and damn I would love to get my hand on one of those monitors.

Wish I could convince him to ship to hong kong


----------



## heyguyslol

Can this test be done using a smart phone?

http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping

I have an iPhone6 but I'm not sure how to set the "1/5th second exposure or longer" on the camera app.


----------



## drfish

I would think so. My lowly Lumia 735 camera app lets me change the shutter speed and lots of other camera settings.

These are my results BTW.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Can this test be done using a smart phone?
> 
> http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping
> 
> I have an iPhone6 but I'm not sure how to set the "1/5th second exposure or longer" on the camera app.


I use Pro Camera.

Costs a couple bucks, but worth it if you enjoy photography.

ProCamera + HDR, Photo Editing, Custom Filters, Effects and Video by Cocologics
https://appsto.re/us/BN3zP.i


----------



## heyguyslol

Good news, no frame skipping.

Bad but not so bad news. So I normally just sleep my system and monitor which I have had no issues with on my x34 waking up with only half a back lit screen as others have been reporting but I did what was suggested and shut down both my system and monitor over night.

The bad news, I booted up the monitor first and then my system (as I can't do them simultaneously being that they are too far apart) when the monitor booted up the right half of the screen back light was off (dark) as others have reported but as soon as my system went to POST (not into Windows) the fullscreen lit up normally with no issues. Booting into Windows was as it should be fully lit beautiful screen no issues. During normal Windows tasks & Games no issues.

I can't speak for others but I purchased the extended warranty for my x34. As long as I do not have any back light issues in Windows while in use I will keep my monitor and forgo the rma. However, as I mentioned already I normally sleep both my system and monitor. When I do this the right half back light issue never happens or has not happened since I started using the monitor on Thursday the 15th.

I'm more than pleased with this monitor and currently have no regrets about purchasing it at this time.


----------



## funfordcobra

I dont think its worth the rma either but Report it in my sig pls ^^


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I dont think its worth the rma either but Report it in my sig pls ^^


Done


----------



## funfordcobra

tyvm rep+


----------



## CallsignVega

For those that are interested, I've written a comparison between the TN Swift and the X34. I've located it in my build thread so that I don't spam a large write up in multiple locations.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/60_20#post_24519554


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> I did a bit of research on that link and damn I would love to get my hand on one of those monitors.
> 
> Wish I could convince him to ship to hong kong


Unfortunately I think he really won't. Besides its not cheap to ship a large package like that.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For those that are interested, I've written a comparison between the TN Swift and the X34. I've located it in my build thread so that I don't spam a large write up in multiple locations.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1554247/build-log-vegas-2015-chromed-copper-tube-gaming-system/60_20#post_24519554


Excited to read this later on tonight.

Thank you, sir. +rep


----------



## brun019822

guys how do you change the rgb lights? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## funfordcobra

Osd settings, ambient !ighting


----------



## brun019822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brun019822*
> 
> guys how do you change the rgb lights? I can't find it anywhere


Thanks!


----------



## smushroomed

My monitor has the half black cloud on wake issue. Is this anything to worry about?


----------



## funfordcobra

It could possibly get worse as the monitor ages. Were waiting to hear from acer. You should report the issue to the link in my sig.


----------



## smushroomed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> It could possibly get worse as the monitor ages. Were waiting to hear from acer. You should report the issue to the link in my sig.


Will do. Gonna add my posts when I get home


----------



## Mawrtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Well, I guess I broke your dreams then...
> 
> Inet is totally useless when it comes to updates about rare, exotic and expensive products!
> 
> I have been following them about another product, but they just wait to the date they set earlier, then they move the date. So 20 Oct you will see they will push the date further!


bah you jinxed it! They changed their date to nov 27 now lol. Guess I'll cancel and get it from some other when it's released.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> It could possibly get worse as the monitor ages. Were waiting to hear from acer. You should report the issue to the link in my sig.


Not sure if you have tried this but perhaps remove the overclock and see if the back light issue remains.


----------



## CallsignVega

It's just a minor power-up glitch that quickly goes away, nothing to worry about IMO. My Dell 5K would do all sorts of weird stuff too.


----------



## DonPablo83

Fyi any aussies on this forum, pccasegear has x34 for preorder - 23rd october availability. Preordered mine just then.


----------



## Symaza

Did you use additional V-Sync ON when gaming in G-Sync?

I did not, but learned today to set V-Sync to ON when playing. Nvidia driver changed...

_"For enthusiasts, we've included a new advanced control option that enables G-SYNC to be disabled when the frame rate of a game exceeds the maximum refresh rate of the G-SYNC monitor. For instance, if your frame rate can reach 250 on a 144Hz monitor, the new option will disable G-SYNC once you exceed 144 frames per second."_

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/g-sync-gets-even-better

One question, when i want to use V-Sync (cause G-Sync should be active when over 100fps), do i only have to set V-Sync to ON in Nvidia driver, or do i have to set it to ON in the options of my game too?


----------



## telc

"Fyi any aussies on this forum, pccasegear has x34 for preorder - 23rd october availability. Preordered mine just then."

Thanks for the heads up champ. Just pre-ordered one too ;-)


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> "Fyi any aussies on this forum, pccasegear has x34 for preorder - 23rd october availability. Preordered mine just then."
> 
> Thanks for the heads up champ. Just pre-ordered one too ;-)


No dramas. 300 bucks for express postage is a bit much. Nearly fell off my chair. U in Melbourne?


----------



## funfordcobra

When gsync is checked, it overides vsync. Even though vsync is "on" if gsync is enabled it is truly gsync. If vsync is on with gsync box not checked, it is vsync.

The gsync dropping when youre over your refresh rate doesnt make sense because it would just result in screen tearing which is why we bought gsync in the first place.


----------



## telc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> No dramas. 300 bucks for express postage is a bit much. Nearly fell off my chair. U in Melbourne?


Yeah, the monitor costs enough that I don't need to splash out another $300 for express postage. Just opted for Startrack normal delivery. Had issues whenever I chose AUSPOST. I'm in Brisbane. Will sell my Swift PG278Q once this beast arrives so it won't hurt the wallet as much. Did you get express??


----------



## Symaza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> The gsync dropping when youre over your refresh rate doesnt make sense because it would just result in screen tearing which is why we bought gsync in the first place.


As the article mentioned, we should set G-Sync and V-Sync to ON !!!


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> It could possibly get worse as the monitor ages. Were waiting to hear from acer. You should report the issue to the link in my sig.


I had returned my Predator X34 not only reporting the blue banding but also the backlight startup issue. I should get it back this week and will be able to report if they somehow managed to fix it.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> Yeah, the monitor costs enough that I don't need to splash out another $300 for express postage. Just opted for Startrack normal delivery. Had issues whenever I chose AUSPOST. I'm in Brisbane. Will sell my Swift PG278Q once this beast arrives so it won't hurt the wallet as much. Did you get express??


God no. Im in no rush. Been waiting for months, so whats a few days. Also in brissie. Hope we dont get lemons, mate. Thread isnt bursting with positive experiences so far. Fingers crossed.


----------



## telc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> God no. Im in no rush. Been waiting for months, so whats a few days. Also in brissie. Hope we dont get lemons, mate. Thread isnt bursting with positive experiences so far. Fingers crossed.


Fingers crossed indeed. I'm definitely not selling my current monitor until I get this thing and test that it works properly.


----------



## webmi

update from germany. first x34 from alternate was send back because of the banding issue. this unit i was not able to oc above 95hz, it had a little coilwhine too. since 2 days i got the new 2.0 version from alternate again. this unit is nearly perfekt. no banding of course, 100hz, no whine, none of the other problems, very little blb (wich is normal).

i am very pleased with this new unit.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> update from germany. first x34 from alternate was send back because of the banding issue. this unit i was not able to oc above 95hz, it had a little coilwhine too. since 2 days i got the new 2.0 version from alternate again. this unit is nearly perfekt. no banding of course, 100hz, no whine, none of the other problems, very little blb (wich is normal).
> 
> i am very pleased with this new unit.


Very good. Congrats. Glad to see a couple units working well.


----------



## atomicus

I am inclined to wait until Amazon have these in stock at a reasonable price, then order three of them and pick the best, returning the other two free of charge. If all three are junk I give up. I refuse to go through the return and wait procedure trying to find a good monitor. You get three chances Acer, and if you fail that's it, I'm done.


----------



## jbass350z

Any idea when Newegg might have more of these?


----------



## Frawstfyre

Just got mine delivered. Ordered from the first batch acer.com offered.

Pretty sure I got a good one. No dead pixels, overclocks to 100Hz easily, no coil whine, no noticeable BLB (Just a bit of IPS glow that I can't even see while using it).

SO happy!


----------



## -terabyte-

From what I can see the majority of peoples are getting good panels, that's encouraging. Still waiting for it to be sold here to get one









Is there an owner's thread yet?


----------



## atomicus

Overall, I would say there is a better chance of getting a good one (i.e minimal glow and BLB) vs the Asus PG279Q, which is the only other high performance 1440p G-Sync IPS panel available at the moment (also in the XB270HU). AUO have really screwed up with that, whereas the LG used in the X34 seems to have the edge... but there are still issues and by no means certain you'll get one you're happy with. Still somewhat of a lottery, just with better odds.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Overall, I would say there is a better chance of getting a good one (i.e minimal glow and BLB) vs the Asus PG279Q, which is the only other high performance 1440p G-Sync IPS panel available at the moment (also in the XB270HU). AUO have really screwed up with that, whereas the LG used in the X34 seems to have the edge... but there are still issues and by no means certain you'll get one you're happy with. Still somewhat of a lottery, just with better odds.


Yeah, that's certainly true. Infact I did say specifically "good panels" and not "good monitors", wheter the firmware and everything else works is to be seen









Waiting to see what Acer says about the issue with half of the screen not working. I hope it does not require another firmware update, if it does I'll have to wait until next year before they sell it here in Italy. Considering the lottery trouble I'm not keen on buying it from other shops in Europe, it will be a hassle to return it


----------



## Smokey the Bear

So Acer removed the product page from all their stores... I wonder if this is back light related.

Newegg.ca says by December.


----------



## funfordcobra

Incomming firmware shipping requests =/


----------



## drfish

That's ominous... So far so good with mine. A little BLB that isn't really bothering me, otherwise mine seems perfect. Will probably add that extended warranty though.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> So Acer removed the product page from all their stores... I wonder if this is back light related.
> 
> Newegg.ca says by December.


Wow....ominous indeed...

Maybe I'm going to have to RMA mine if Newegg isn't getting replacements....


----------



## Rhuarc86

Well crap...I sold my XB270HU last week and have been waiting to get my hands on this as I missed the first round of shipments. Guess I'll just be using my 980ti's to power an old crappy 22" 1080p 60hz monitor for awhile.


----------



## x3sphere

Just seems like Acer released this too early given the issues some people are experiencing.

Although I'm sure Acer will fix these issues, it's starting to make sense why the Asus is coming out next year now.


----------



## Kanivakil

Newegg (U.S.) 5/5 stars with 10 user reviews. Lookin' pretty good.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Well crap...I sold my XB270HU last week and have been waiting to get my hands on this as I missed the first round of shipments. Guess I'll just be using my 980ti's to power an old crappy 22" 1080p 60hz monitor for awhile.


I'm in the same boat. Thought we would have a chance to snag one this week... I even disabled one of my 980 ti's, for the time being.









Acer web support just old me OoS until mid-late Nov(Still couldn't help me add my apartment number to actually place an order though). So newegg.ca in Dec it is I guess.


----------



## jbass350z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> So Acer removed the product page from all their stores... I wonder if this is back light related.
> 
> Newegg.ca says by December.


?? I don't even see this listed on Newegg.ca

It is not a good sign it was removed from acer.com either..


----------



## Frawstfyre

I hope there's no recall or anything by acer.

The one I snagged is perfect. I feel like I won the lottery. Would suck to send it back for some small firmware update.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frawstfyre*
> 
> I hope there's no recall or anything by acer.
> 
> The one I snagged is perfect. I feel like I won the lottery. Would suck to send it back for some small firmware update.


Did you purchase yours in the U.S.?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbass350z*
> 
> ?? I don't even see this listed on Newegg.ca
> 
> It is not a good sign it was removed from acer.com either..


Newegg replied to me on Twitter saying Dec for Newegg.ca.


----------



## Frawstfyre

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Frawstfyre View Post
> 
> I hope there's no recall or anything by acer.
> 
> The one I snagged is perfect. I feel like I won the lottery. Would suck to send it back for some small firmware update.
> 
> Did you purchase yours in the U.S.?


Yes, straight from the acer website.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Newegg (U.S.) 5/5 stars with 10 user reviews. Lookin' pretty good.


Newegg is picking reviews. I submitted a 3 star rating and a warning about issues and they denied it.


----------



## Kanivakil

I was very excited about this monitor when I heard of it back in April. But, there are too many complaints here about it so *I'm lucky I'm not anxious to buy anything*. I'll wait for the Asus version of this monitor to be released by mid January and see how both monitor turn out. Perhaps, they'll be a nice price war by then.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Newegg is picking reviews. I submitted a 3 star rating and a warning about issues and they denied it.


You live in the U.S.?


----------



## brun019822

hey guys i noticed that the monitor runs smoother on vsync compared to gsync, am i doing something wrong? check out the video, sorry it came out so crappy.

http://youtu.be/Rkvj8aS-cnY


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Newegg is picking reviews. I submitted a 3 star rating and a warning about issues and they denied it.


Yeah...

http://www.newegg.com/profile/reviews/alFuclRmbEdCRXYraEx4cnNnRStTNmtmY2s2OTJqRUM=

Also, they let this guy submit a 5 egg review twice. The reviews aren't duplicates either, kinda strange someone would submit a review twice and change up all the content.


----------



## rc12

To those who used X-Rites ADC technology this may help&#8230;

On Saturday after reading that someone on this forum had used ADC with good results I eagerly used it to calibrate my x34. All seemed great and I was pretty happy with the results&#8230;.until the monitor went to sleep for the first time. I started to get an assortment of flashing solid colors on the screen. At first I could not get them to go away. I had to hard reset my PC. After the restart windows came back up but all of my settings were gone.

Not knowing that ADC was the issue here, I used it again to calibrate. Sure enough, test mode popped back up when the monitor went to sleep and even worse after restarting my computer Windows 10 had gone into repair mode. Eventually I got windows to start again but it was very unstable. I got the blue screen of death 3-4 times over the next day and all games seemed to be randomly crashing. Test mode would turn on when the monitor went to sleep sometimes, not all. My settings kept reverting to default whether the monitor went in sleep mode or test mode.

I pretty much lost hope and was ready to RMA when I read you can do a hard reset. I tried button combinations 1 and 5 as well as 2 and 5 as suggested earlier in this thread but neither worked. In desperation I tried other button combos and found that pressing buttons 2 and 3 ( right to left) worked for me. The monitor rebooted and it has been fine ever since.

So while test mode is active and the solid colors are flashing. Press buttons 2 and 3 at the same time for a couple seconds and you will see the Predator logo. At that point you should be good to go.

A few side notes:

I took pictures of the settings ADC arrived at. One thing I found odd was that it set contrast to 45. I did a manual calibration using my i1 with contrast set at 45 and was able to arrive at 6500k. I was only able to get within +/-100 both prior to that. Has anyone else calibrated and arrived at a contrast level other than 50?

Also, I'm not sure if this is a placebo effect&#8230;I feel that changing "Aspect" in the OSD to 1:1 makes 2560 by 1440 games look sharper. They looked a bit blurry to me prior.

Anyways, I hope this info helps those that have there x34's stuck in test mode.


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea


----------



## Nebula93

Loving it....


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rc12*
> 
> To those who used X-Rites ADC technology this may help&#8230;
> 
> On Saturday after reading that someone on this forum had used ADC with good results I eagerly used it to calibrate my x34. All seemed great and I was pretty happy with the results&#8230;.until the monitor went to sleep for the first time. I started to get an assortment of flashing solid colors on the screen. At first I could not get them to go away. I had to hard reset my PC. After the restart windows came back up but all of my settings were gone.
> 
> Not knowing that ADC was the issue here, I used it again to calibrate. Sure enough, test mode popped back up when the monitor went to sleep and even worse after restarting my computer Windows 10 had gone into repair mode. Eventually I got windows to start again but it was very unstable. I got the blue screen of death 3-4 times over the next day and all games seemed to be randomly crashing. Test mode would turn on when the monitor went to sleep sometimes, not all. My settings kept reverting to default whether the monitor went in sleep mode or test mode.
> 
> I pretty much lost hope and was ready to RMA when I read you can do a hard reset. I tried button combinations 1 and 5 as well as 2 and 5 as suggested earlier in this thread but neither worked. In desperation I tried other button combos and found that pressing buttons 2 and 3 ( right to left) worked for me. The monitor rebooted and it has been fine ever since.
> 
> So while test mode is active and the solid colors are flashing. Press buttons 2 and 3 at the same time for a couple seconds and you will see the Predator logo. At that point you should be good to go.
> 
> A few side notes:
> 
> I took pictures of the settings ADC arrived at. One thing I found odd was that it set contrast to 45. I did a manual calibration using my i1 with contrast set at 45 and was able to arrive at 6500k. I was only able to get within +/-100 both prior to that. Has anyone else calibrated and arrived at a contrast level other than 50?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if this is a placebo effect&#8230;I feel that changing "Aspect" in the OSD to 1:1 makes 2560 by 1440 games look sharper. They looked a bit blurry to me prior.
> 
> Anyways, I hope this info helps those that have there x34's stuck in test mode.


Wow! Awesome news!

Those were my posts you were reading concerning calibration with ADC. Now you've got me wanting to leave work early and head home to test this out!!

I'll report back if it works!

EDIT: Not exactly sure what you mean by pressing the buttons when the "test mode is active"...Can I just hold those buttons at anytime now for a hard reset? How do I know if I'm in a test mode? Please clarify. Thanks!


----------



## rc12

I meant when you see solid colors flashing on the screen.


----------



## funfordcobra

The flashing he is talking about is likley just the test mode most monitors have. It will flash test colors and not stop untill a certain button combo is pressed. I hope it solves your flickering but i think it may be a whole different problem with yours.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rc12*
> 
> I meant when you see solid colors flashing on the screen.


I never really saw color flashing on the screen....I just see lots of screen flickering as detailed here with a video. Is that what you were seeing?

Unless you're just referring to the cycling of colors during the calibration process within i1Profiler? If so, I'm not sure how/why that would be the time to reset the monitor....should work at anytime?


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> The flashing he is talking about is likley just the test mode most monitors have. It will flash test colors and not stop untill a certain button combo is pressed. I hope it solves your flickering but i think it may be a whole different problem with yours.


Don't kill my temporary joy!!!!!!!


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Newegg is picking reviews. I submitted a 3 star rating and a warning about issues and they denied it.


is this normal? sounds like fraud.


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea sadly. Amazon has been known to do the same..


----------



## rc12

I think we have different problems. I don't have the flicker that you are experiencing.. The X-Rite ADC process caused my monitor to go into test mode where instead of going into sleep mode, it displays a constant cycle of colors as if you were doing the calibration process. It also causes a loss of saved settings, its a major pain in the [email protected]#


----------



## Stangs55

In stock at Newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869


----------



## StackOvernuts23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> In stock at Newegg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869


Not anymore...


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> In stock at Newegg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869


*Out of stock* 1 minute and 30 seconds lol


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> *Out of stock* 1 minute and 30 seconds lol


Wow. New record?

I only noticed they were in stock as I was checking status on my backorder....clicked the link and it said "Add to Cart"...which I did and it would've let me check out. Not anymore!


----------



## StackOvernuts23

They must have stumbled across an extra unit stuffed between their seat cushions


----------



## StackOvernuts23

It looks like the Acer store page for the X34 has been taken down


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Wow. New record?
> 
> I only noticed they were in stock as I was checking status on my backorder....clicked the link and it said "Add to Cart"...which I did and it would've let me check out. Not anymore!


That's a good sign. Perhaps they are only sending hand picked monitors now to Newegg.


----------



## Kanivakil

Don't they test their monitors before they ship them out?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebula93*
> 
> Loving it....


It doesn't look large compared to your keyboard. You much have a *HUGE* keyboard.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Wow. New record?
> 
> I only noticed they were in stock as I was checking status on my backorder....clicked the link and it said "Add to Cart"...which I did and it would've let me check out. Not anymore!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StackOvernuts23*
> 
> They must have stumbled across an extra unit stuffed between their seat cushions


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> That's a good sign. Perhaps they are only sending hand picked monitors now to Newegg.


Well right after I posted that, I got notice that my Newegg backorder is preparing to ship. CC has been charged.

No more flickering for me!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Well right after I posted that, I got notice that my Newegg backorder is preparing to ship. CC has been charged.
> 
> No more flickering for me!


Any perks on your credit card for this purchase?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Well right after I posted that, I got notice that my Newegg backorder is preparing to ship. CC has been charged.
> 
> No more flickering for me!


[quote
Well right after I posted that, I got notice that my Newegg backorder is preparing to ship. CC has been charged.

No more flickering for me!







[/quote]

Sweeeet man!!

Well this post was butchered..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Any perks on your credit card for this purchase?


Sweet man!


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Any perks on your credit card for this purchase?


AmEx Blue. 1.25% cash back on everything....better than nothing.


----------



## Kanivakil

This is tempting! You can get the Dell U3415W 34 for *$649.99* USD now. And it's a DELL! And $650 cheaper! This could be another option until Asus and Acer comes with a second version of this a few years down the line. What do you all think.

I'm only using a 23.6 TN 60Hz monitor so this DELL would still be a quadruple upgrade for me. Perhaps I should go this route instead for 2 years.

That would be awesome if Dell designed one of these X34 type monitors. I know that they have a 27" G-Sync version.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Sweet man!


Why are you quoting me? I don't think I quoted you or asked you the question.


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> This is tempting! You can get the Dell U3415W 34 for *$649.99* USD now. And it's a DELL! And $650 cheaper! This could be another option until Asus and Acer comes with a second version of this a few years down the line. What do you all think.
> 
> I'm only using a 23.6 TN 60Hz monitor so this DELL would still be a quadruple upgrade for me. Perhaps I should go this route instead for 2 years.
> 
> That would be awesome if Dell designed one of these X34 type monitors. I know that they have a 27" G-Sync version.


Link for Dell price? Their website has it at 1k: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=210-ADTR


----------



## funfordcobra

Calm down there little guy. I hope that you can look at my post and tell it was butchered up.

I advise you buy the dell or whatever and wait 5 years for the next thing..


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> AmEx Blue. 1.25% cash back on everything....better than nothing.


I applied for the Discover it just for this occasion. 5% when purchasing from Amazon.com with double cash back. So it'll be $70.00 USD cash back and then another $70.00 at year's end.

Your American Express Every Blue is better than mine. Mine is 1% on everything else. I assume you applied for the one with an annual fee.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Calm down there little guy. I hope that you can look at my post and tell it was butchered.


First of all, I am not little and secondly, I am calm. Too many assumptions on your part. Just don't do this if we're ever in person, with your ridiculous assumptions, okay? Can you agree to that?

And what was your comment about "Sweet man?" about? Doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> This is tempting! You can get the Dell U3415W 34 for *$649.99* USD now. And it's a DELL! And $650 cheaper! This could be another option until Asus and Acer comes with a second version of this a few years down the line. What do you all think.
> 
> I'm only using a 23.6 TN 60Hz monitor so this DELL would still be a quadruple upgrade for me. Perhaps I should go this route instead for 2 years.
> 
> That would be awesome if Dell designed one of these X34 type monitors. I know that they have a 27" G-Sync version.


I've heard the Dell can OC to around 75 Hz though no G-Sync/FS but for half the cost it's a good option IMO.

Additionally, Dell has started coming out with some GSync monitors so I think it is possible. Honestly, I wouldn't expect the $1299 price on this to hold for too long, probably will see sub $1K pricing early next year - there's simply too big of a price gap between it and the non Gsync/FS versions.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't expect the $1299 price on this to hold for too long, probably will see sub $1K pricing early next year - there's simply too big of a price gap between it and the non Gsync/FS versions.


I expect the same. I think the price of the X34 will be under $1K by next year. It doesn't make any sense to me since there is a better monitor that simply excludes G-Sync.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> First of all I am not little and second I am calm. Too many assumptions on your part. Just don't do this if we're ever in person, with your ridiculous assumptions, okay? Can you agree to that?
> 
> And what was your comment about "Sweet man?" about? Doesn't make any sense at all.


Just be quit please! You are talking way to much crap, and yeah still you are blocked!

Don't talk to Cobra like you are something, because Cobra is the king here, not you!


----------



## funfordcobra

It was a mistake and plus you are No one to tell me I can't quote anything. If you posted it, I'm allowed to quote it.

I'm not sure why you are here discussing dell's and credit cards which IS against the ovetclick.net TOS and not to mention derailing the thread again.

You are very quickly becoming another Mikey.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Just be quit please! You are talking way to much crap, and yeah still you are blocked!
> 
> Don't talk to Cobra like you are something, because Cobra is the king here, not you!


Thanks brotha. I've been trying to help my fellow early adopters. ^^

I HONESTLY ALMOST tried to get one from alternate.de on the first banding batch but couldn't figure out how because... Germany.. lol


----------



## Zanchito

Just finished setting up my monitor. Got it from Alternate.de

Good:
- No banding issues, very good in this regard
- 100 Hz capable
- No dead pixels
- Speakers are serviceable
- DPI feels very good (previous monitor was 24" 16:10 1920x1200)
- 21:9 format is fantastic, subtle curve is perfect, screen real state is amazing even when you're expecting it.

Bad:
- Backlight bleed on the left corners. I come from another IPS, an HP ZR24W, I'm used to IPS glow, this one has bleed and it's noticeable. Calibration has improved it, and I'll do the guetto hair dryer treatment just in case it improves.
- Very bottom of the screen is darker then the rest.
- Calibration is a huge PITA. It seems impossible to get it right, particularly gamma levels. I'm doing it by hand, and I've settled in something that looks good to me, although it's worse than my previous monitor.
- Coil whine at +80Hz, noticeable but not annoying. With any sort of audio on, it's inaudible. After a couple of minutes, you stop hearing it anyway. Please note I'm an audio geek and generally notice anything audio related faster and more solidly than most people.
- Predator logo looks really unprofessional

Bottom line:
The monitor is definitively stunning and I probably won't RMA it. for this sort of price, I'd expect better BLB. Don't know what happens with the calibration, probably I'm still used to the old monitor. 100Hz+Gsync isn't as impressive as I thought it would be, but I still gotta fiddle a bit more. I'd recommend the monitor to enthusiasts with money to burn, otherwise wait not for a cheaper monitor, but for a better one. It's definitively impressive, but also very clearly a "gen 1" device.

I'll post pictures tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## funfordcobra

When you say coil whine. Is it like GPU coil whine or buzzing (low frequency)? Or is it much higher? like in the 18k range? Like high pitched ringing in your ears?


----------



## gtgtogo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Even with my lemon of a X34 at my broken 100Hz....no frame skipping....
> 
> 1/5 shutter speed


Thanks for verifying. It does look one smexy monitor though!


----------



## RobotDevil666

For anyone who pre ordered it in UK or is waiting to buy one OCUK just changed their date to 26.10.2015

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-089-AC

also the freesync version is currently in stock

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-090-AC

Not sure if SCAN has changed their date as they had it for 23rd but their website seems to be down atm, hopefully I'll get mine on 27th fingers crossed.


----------



## Zanchito

@funfordcobra : high pitched, it sounds like... Well, an electric coil. Hadn't thought of finding the frequency, I'll try if I have time tomorrow. It's noticeable for me, but my wife didn't notice it until I told her what to listen to. The bleed on the left corners is my main issue, really. It's not terrible but again it's noticeable and it shouldn't be there.


----------



## funfordcobra

Ah I see. Just wondering because I think I'm immune to very high frequency coilwhine therefore can't hear mine if I have it..

Enjoy!


----------



## Techenthused73

now on back order at Newegg. And there is one negative review there. Says "Do not buy, not ready for consumers"


----------



## CallsignVega

_Symphony in..._


----------



## Scoobydooby11

And the verdict is??

Any problems with yours CallSignVega??


----------



## funfordcobra

Sweet I use a ducky shine too. As well as a nostromo. Or is it all razar? edit: its all razar


----------



## CallsignVega

I replaced all of my old mechanical stuff with the new "stealth / chroma" line from Razor. I prefer the mechanical switch but with less noise.


----------



## StackOvernuts23

Placed a "backorder" on Newegg... My order status informs me they expect to receive stock in 10-15 days, but we'll see. Luckily, they won't charge until they get more stock (rightfully so) and there's a big fat cancel button I can hit in case they're available somewhere else. I'd be surprised if anyone else had this in stock before Newegg, they seem to be getting preferential treatment.


----------



## jbass350z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StackOvernuts23*
> 
> Placed a "backorder" on Newegg... My order status informs me they expect to receive stock in 10-15 days, but we'll see. Luckily, they won't charge until they get more stock (rightfully so) and there's a big fat cancel button I can hit in case they're available somewhere else. I'd be surprised if anyone else had this in stock before Newegg, they seem to be getting preferential treatment.


I did the same. I've been refreshing the page for days and it was always "auto notify". As soon as it changed I placed the order..


----------



## SinfulRoad

Hey so what's everyone's opinion on the extended warranty plans? I was of the mindset that if the electronic equipment was going to fail, it would fail within the manufacturer's warranty window. I know that when I was in High School and working at Kmart those warranty plans were worthless. But then again, $100 for 2 years of peace of mind, I dunno. Plus they wouldn't really offer it if they weren't making money off it somehow.


----------



## latexyankee

Not going to entirely derail this thread like some who post here regularly but....

I am actually considering the benq 3501. I've been reading that with DSR it is absolutely comparable to 3440x1440.

I have no experience with nvidia dsr tech. Has anyone here used it? Does it live up to what it claims? I'm assuming this does not work on the desktop or in windows in general? Is the performance hit the same a standard resolution jump?

If anyone has answers or links to credible sources I'd appreciate it.


----------



## BAMitUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinfulRoad*
> 
> Hey so what's everyone's opinion on the extended warranty plans? I was of the mindset that if the electronic equipment was going to fail, it would fail within the manufacturer's warranty window. I know that when I was in High School and working at Kmart those warranty plans were worthless. But then again, $100 for 2 years of peace of mind, I dunno. Plus they wouldn't really offer it if they weren't making money off it somehow.


I would say that extended warranties are generally not worth it... Some premium credit cards (I'm thinking American Express in particular) provide you an extended warranty on items you purchase, so that could help if need be!


----------



## CallsignVega

Warranties, just like insurance, on average make the company money. Obviously or they wouldn't be in business.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Not going to entirely derail this thread like some who post here regularly but....
> 
> I am actually considering the benq 3501. I've been reading that with DSR it is absolutely comparable to 3440x1440.
> 
> I have no experience with nvidia dsr tech. Has anyone here used it? Does it live up to what it claims? I'm assuming this does not work on the desktop or in windows in general? Is the performance hit the same a standard resolution jump?
> 
> If anyone has answers or links to credible sources I'd appreciate it.


People will say that but its just not true. A 1080p screen will never have the pixel quality and image quality of a 1440p. Just like a 1440p will never compare to a 2160p. (although I hate 4k movement, when the game is not moving fast its amazing)

DSR is most noticeable only on screen overlays or desktop. You just cant make a 1080p pixel work like a 1440 pixel for games. On games all it does is eat GPU performance and shrink HUD elements.


----------



## CallsignVega

Does anyone know of a chrome extension that auto centers web pages? For 21:9, some web pages get stretched all the way across instead of centered and fairly annoying. I know I could use windowed mode, but prefer maximized.


----------



## Thetbrett

for the Aussies who have ordered, good luck to you, but I just can't stomach 1900 for a monitor. Perhaps when Asus release there might be a little price war, but I'm not holding my breath. Prettty jealous!


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinfulRoad*
> 
> Hey so what's everyone's opinion on the extended warranty plans? I was of the mindset that if the electronic equipment was going to fail, it would fail within the manufacturer's warranty window. I know that when I was in High School and working at Kmart those warranty plans were worthless. But then again, $100 for 2 years of peace of mind, I dunno. Plus they wouldn't really offer it if they weren't making money off it somehow.


I got the $100 2 year extended warranty from newegg after asking many questions about it. This will basically insure you to be covered for 5 years. If the monitor goes out most likely they wont have a replacement and they will pro-rate you. Then you can just go buy a newer model. If you have a lot of money then getting the warranty probably isn't worth it but being that you asked about the warranty you are probably like me and actually have to save for toys like this at which point imo the warranty is definitely something to consider especially considering the price newegg is offering it for. I've researched other warranty plans such as square trade but they all suck and are a complete waste of money because their warranty starts from the first 30 days of purchase instead of being an extended warranty like the newegg AIG warranty.

1. If you have an endless supply of money to throw into your system don't get the warranty because you will most likely buy an upgrade in 6 months to a year from now anyways.

2. If your money is limited and you plan on using this monitor for 3+ years, get the warranty.

Personally I expect to get about 5 years out of my x34 mainly because of how long it will be before DP 1.3 is standardized. I expect DP 1.3 to be out within the next 2 years and to become a standard within the next 3-4 years. This is just a guess based on what I've researched. It could be less or more.


----------



## formula m

/EOT

Time to start a new thread...


----------



## kot0005

well I was thinking of getting this puppy. Here its $1899 . I am not paying that much for this quality. I'll stick with my dell..


----------



## blackforce

I don't blame you, i refuse to pay 1299$ usd.


----------



## Kanivakil

The Dell U3415W was $1,199.99 in April and now, only 6 months later, it's on sale for $649.99. Hopefully, by the time the Asus PG348Q, they'll be some price reduction.


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> The Dell U3415W was $1,199.99 in April and now, only 6 months later, it's on sale for $649.99. Hopefully, by the time the Asus PG348Q, they'll be some price reduction.


If demand is high - price will rarely drop that low that fast unless they are going for volume sales. The Dell is more for volume sales and more general consumers while the Acer X34 is for enthusiast PC gamers which are more niche


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedyeggtart*
> 
> If demand is high - price will rarely drop that low that fast unless they are going for volume sales. The Dell is more for volume sales and more general consumers while the Acer X34 is for enthusiast PC gamers which are more niche


Yes, and the only reason Dell and some others are decreasing the prices are because everyone knows they can't demand that kind of price anymore when they have X34 and later Asus to compete with in this class, and everyone knows who wins that round..

But to look at it in another perspective. If they can change price to almost the half, how much isn't these monitors overpriced??

Gotta a feeling they charge us some heavily money here for no reason compared with factory costs...


----------



## telc

For the Aussie guys - more stock in at PCCG with shipping in 1-2 days 

.......and Sold Out!


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Yes, and the only reason Dell and some others are decreasing the prices are because everyone knows they can't demand that kind of price anymore when they have X34 and later Asus to compete with in this class, and everyone knows who wins that round..
> 
> But to look at it in another perspective. If they can change price to almost the half, how much isn't these monitors overpriced??
> 
> Gotta a feeling they charge us some heavily money here for no reason compared with factory costs...


Well - there are also distribution costs, marketing costs, custom fees, federal certification/regulation fees, and product development costs that they have to recoup including profits to keep making products like this...


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> well I was thinking of getting this puppy. Here its $1899 . I am not paying that much for this quality. I'll stick with my dell..


Yeah its a bit expensive. My dell u3011's are great screens but its been nearly 5 years since ive had them and the tax man was very generous this financial year. Imagine what Acers asking price for this screen was if it was oled.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> For the Aussie guys - more stock in at PCCG with shipping in 1-2 days
> 
> .......and Sold Out!


Lol. Selling quick


----------



## DonPablo83

Any issues with the stock dp cable for x34 owners? Worth getting a better cable?
http://www.lindy.com.au/gold-displayport-cable-m-m-3m


----------



## funfordcobra

I can tell you that I can tell a WORLD of difference coming from a 60hz 3340x1440 LG34UM95P to the X34. 60Hz 3340x1140 monitors are not even close to the same league if you have a PC that can hold 100fps in this resolution.

Its like comparing Major league baseball to T ball.


----------



## eucalyptus

Just watched new Star Wars trailer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGbxmsDFVnE&feature=youtu.be

And then I was thinking, maybe I don't need to visit the cinema and pay 10 pound/14 euro for a ticket if I get this monitor in November


----------



## Zanchito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Any issues with the stock dp cable for x34 owners? Worth getting a better cable?
> http://www.lindy.com.au/gold-displayport-cable-m-m-3m


No issues with the default cable other than it's quite short. If your tower is next to the monitor, it'll be more than enough, but it won't reach MUCH longer than that. Same with the USB cable.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> But to look at it in another perspective. If they can change price to almost the half, how much isn't these monitors overpriced??


Try to look at it this way: early adopters finance the development cost of the monitor, so that normal consumers can buy it for little bit more than the cost of material and assembly later.

You're welcome


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanchito*
> 
> No issues with the default cable other than it's quite short. If your tower is next to the monitor, it'll be more than enough, but it won't reach MUCH longer than that. Same with the USB cable.


Noted. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> What is the length of your desk?


Sorry for the delayed reply. The desk is ~54" wide and as a corner desk it is about 32" deep with another 12" for the keyboard/mouse area.

It's a Mayline, an older model of this one but I got it for $150 when the Steelcase pyramid had it's contents sold to a friend of a friend and I got to do a walk through and pick up some awesome stuff for dirt cheap (including a couple Steelcase Leap chairs for $250!).

This desk is absolutely perfect for the X34 I think.


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I can tell you that I can tell a WORLD of difference coming from a 60hz 3340x1440 LG34UM95P to the X34. 60Hz 3340x1140 monitors are not even close to the same league if you have a PC that can hold 100fps in this resolution.
> 
> Its like comparing Major league baseball to T ball.


Good to hear; I'm exploring upgrading from my LG, which I absolutely LOVE.


----------



## Zanchito

I'm very unimpressed with 100Hz+G-sync compared to regular 60Hz. Maybe I've configured something wrong?

On NVidia control panel:
- Gsync always on, full screen + windows
- VSync always on on
- Render max 2 frames ahead always

The rest is application controlled.


----------



## drfish

I'll admit, it is hard for me to tell how much I like G-Sync vs. how much I like 100Hz. To me it is undeniably better but I'm not sure why having not seen either before. However, for low frame rate things like DayZ - subjectively things seem smoother, nothing dramatic, but somewhat, and that is all I was hoping for. Again, that could be mostly the higher refresh rate though (pro-tip, to get DayZ to run at 100Hz you have to manually edit your cfg file, it won't pick it up by default).

_Edit: So doing some reading it looks like the 358.50 driver was a really bad time to experience G-Sync for the first time. There is a 358.59 hotfix out that is supposed to fix a lot of the issues of it not performing as it should, I'll check it out tonight._


----------



## swerve101

Man i want this monitor. Hmm I might fly to singapore for the day and go pick one up.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> Man i want this monitor. Hmm I might fly to singapore for the day and go pick one up.


Same here man, I hate that Canada is always so close, but late to the party.

On the bright side, Acer is expecting to have a "meaningful update" for the sleep issues come Wednesday, according to their community manager... Hopefully all the kinks are worked out by the time stock is more readily available.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> Man i want this monitor. Hmm I might fly to singapore for the day and go pick one up.


you wish it were that easy didn't you!

there's a 1-5 week leadtime. guy orders from distributor he doesn't keep stock.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> I'll admit, it is hard for me to tell how much I like G-Sync vs. how much I like 100Hz. To me it is undeniably better but I'm not sure why having not seen either before. However, for low frame rate things like DayZ - subjectively things seem smoother, nothing dramatic, but somewhat, and that is all I was hoping for. Again, that could be mostly the higher refresh rate though (pro-tip, to get DayZ to run at 100Hz you have to manually edit your cfg file, it won't pick it up by default).
> 
> _Edit: So doing some reading it looks like the 358.50 driver was a really bad time to experience G-Sync for the first time. There is a 358.59 hotfix out that is supposed to fix a lot of the issues of it not performing as it should, I'll check it out tonight._


Thanks but didn't fix my flickering issues


----------



## webmi

dude, nothing will fix your flickering, your x34 just dont oc to 100hz. my first x34 was not able to run 100hz aswell and had this flickering too. try what you want but i garant nothing will make this flickering @ 100hz go away. just get a x34 that does 100hz an there will be no flickering or just use the your x34 @ 95hz, makes not diff anyways.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*
> 
> dude, nothing will fix your flickering, your x34 just dont oc to 100hz. my first x34 was not able to run 100hz aswell and had this flickering too. try what you want but i garant nothing will make this flickering @ 100hz go away. just get a x34 that does 100hz an there will be no flickering or just use the your x34 @ 95hz, makes not diff anyways.


This is the first I've heard of someone else with the flickering issues....

I already have another X34 in the mail....but is there anything wrong with me trying potential fixes until then?


----------



## webmi

you cant fix it. just use it with 95hz until you get your new one.

its not the first monitor i overclocked. some monitors shows red, white or black screens if they cant do the oc, the x34 flickers like hell.


----------



## StackOvernuts23

Newegg got rid of the "Backorder" option and now it's back to "Auto-Notify". A word to those who are still looking to buy: don't trust newegg's auto notify feature. It's been in stock three times in the last week and never once did I get a single email notification to either of the two email addresses I signed up to be automatically notified when the item was back in stock. I signed up _again_ both times it went in stock and sold out, never heard a word.


----------



## drfish

I used nowinstock.com - they sent me the noticed on 10/13 at 3:26 AM that allowed me to get mine from NewEgg.


----------



## FilthyPleb

Backinstock and newegg auto notify didn't work for me. I just happened to refresh the page at the right time. About the flickering, are the monitors only guaranteed to go up to 75hz?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FilthyPleb*
> 
> Backinstock and newegg auto notify didn't work for me. I just happened to refresh the page at the right time. About the flickering, are the monitors only guaranteed to go up to 75hz?


The FreeSync version (XR341CK) yes, it is only up to 75 Hz. The X34 G-Sync version instead is up to 100 Hz, if the monitor cannot reach it you can get it exchanged. Acer also confirmed this is the case to OcUK (and TFTCentral too I believe?).


----------



## jackson22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> This is the first I've heard of someone else with the flickering issues....
> 
> I already have another X34 in the mail....but is there anything wrong with me trying potential fixes until then?


I had the same flickering issues with the first batch and reported them here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/1900_20#post_24403697
Quote:


> Cons:
> - I can overlock to 100 hz, but if i set 100 hz in the nvidia control panel the whole screen flickers like crazy. Could be that my display port cable is the reason. I'll try another one later.


Sad to see that this still isn't fixed and multiple screens can't be run at 100hz.


----------



## brighttail

I was able to get mine in Canada directly from Acer. I think the rep said there was 5 on the site for the first go around.

Some observations.

-- Yes the HDMI/DP/USB cords are short, I'm using other ones that I happened to have around.
-- I have had ZERO problems with banding, flickering, black areas or excessive IPS Glow. There is a bit of subtle glow around the edges but watching a dark movie last night, didn't notice it.
-- If you are running a higher Hz monitor and are replacing it with this one, make sure you remove the driver or change the resolution down to below 100.
-- Don't forget to turn your SLI back on














(Yes i'm an idiot)
-- I basically had some issues with getting into windows 10, the video driver loading up and then my screen went black. I could view everything fine in Safe Mode or if the GPU driver was not installed. In the end I had to use the HDMI cable to get everything setup in Win 10, then switch inputs and all was fine. Sadly this has to be done when you restart your computer. It is a simple input switch back n forth but it is annoying. Soooooo Acer is looking at it. I don't think it is a monitor issue but who knows what will happen. I think i'm the first to have this issue.

Other than that (and I wouldn't RMA it for such a simple issue), picture is great, immersive and is great in gaming. I'm loving it.


----------



## NeoTiger

Hi, just chiming in to give testimony that my first-batch monitor with the blue banding that I've sent in to Acer Germany last week has returned today with the new firmware 2.0 update. And yes, the blue banding problem is totally gone!







Kudos to Acer for the fast repair (it took only 5 workdays).

Also the backlight darkness after wake-up from stand-by seems to have been fixed by the firmware too. I have not been able to reproduce it so far.


----------



## funfordcobra

Pretty much all my backlight bleed is gone after a week of heavy use. Using 26 brightness, 47 contrast.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> Hi, just chiming in to give testimony that my first-batch monitor with the blue banding that I've sent in to Acer Germany last week has returned today with the new firmware 2.0 update. And yes, the blue banding problem is totally gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to Acer for the fast repair (it took only 5 workdays).
> 
> Also the backlight darkness after wake-up from stand-by seems to have been fixed by the firmware too. I have not been able to reproduce it so far.


Good for you! Now, only hoping that the monitors will be under $1,000 by next year, before 5/2016







I was excited about this monitor in April but for some reason I'm not attracted to paying "anything" for it anymore. Perhaps, when all the "I must have it now" people have gotten one and sells begin to dwindle, the price may drop.

I think the main reason why I'm not attracted to this monitor anymore is because it's not a huge monitor which was the impression I had and it's lacking height compared to how long it is. In other words, it appears thin. I guess that's where the ultra wide comes in.

Well, hopefully they'll release a large/huge 4K gaming monitor in the future and have 2 GPUs that can run it. That was my real intention when looking for a new monitor back in April but since it takes several GPUs just to run it at 60Hz, I downgraded to 3440 x 1440 at 60-100Hz.


----------



## funfordcobra

4k gaming is at lest 2 years off. There isn't a connection available that can do over 60hz at true 4k 4096x2160.

They may be able to squeeze 10 more fps by using uhd 3840x2160 but the panels will still have huge amounts of input lag (50-90ms) that even gsync can't remedy.(without having to use a TN panel)

I tried the only gaming 4k monitor available the xb280hk and it was horrible. TN using 4k basically cancel eachother out.

The next thing will be OLED 2560x1440 and 3340x1440 at 100hz-180hz because no one wants to play at 60hz.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> 4k gaming is at lest 2 years off. There isn't a connection available that can do over 60hz at true 4k 4096x2160.
> 
> They may be able to squeeze 10 more fps by using uhd 3840x2160 but the panels will still have huge amounts of input lag (50-90ms) that even gsync can't remedy.(without having to use a TN panel)
> 
> I tried the only gaming 4k monitor available the xb280hk and it was horrible. TN using 4k basically cancel eachother out.
> 
> The next thing will be OLED 2560x1440 and 3340x1440 at 100hz-180hz because no one wants to play at 60hz.


This. Truth.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackson22*
> 
> I had the same flickering issues with the first batch and reported them here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/1900_20#post_24403697
> Sad to see that this still isn't fixed and multiple screens can't be run at 100hz.


Weird thing with my flickering is that it doesn't happen if I run a game at 100Hz...or even browser windows....which is what's make me keep hope that it's a driver or software issue...


----------



## Kanivakil

Can someone tell me what the actual bezel size is for the top and bottom?


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> 4k gaming is at lest 2 years off. There isn't a connection available that can do over 60hz at true 4k 4096x2160.
> 
> They may be able to squeeze 10 more fps by using uhd 3840x2160 but the panels will still have huge amounts of input lag (50-90ms) that even gsync can't remedy.(without having to use a TN panel)
> 
> I tried the only gaming 4k monitor available the xb280hk and it was horrible. TN using 4k basically cancel eachother out.
> 
> The next thing will be OLED 2560x1440 and 3340x1440 at 100hz-180hz because no one wants to play at 60hz.


I hope you're right.. But right now 90+% is playing at 60Hz, even on PC..

Most people are just ignorant about the fact higher refreshrates will imporve their gamingexperience..


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> 4k gaming is at lest 2 years off. There isn't a connection available that can do over 60hz at true 4k 4096x2160.
> 
> They may be able to squeeze 10 more fps by using uhd 3840x2160 but the panels will still have huge amounts of input lag (50-90ms) that even gsync can't remedy.(without having to use a TN panel)
> 
> I tried the only gaming 4k monitor available the xb280hk and it was horrible. TN using 4k basically cancel eachother out.
> 
> The next thing will be OLED 2560x1440 and 3340x1440 at 100hz-180hz because no one wants to play at 60hz.


just wanna say that i enjoy reading your posts. they're helpful, informative, and in general make alot of sense.


----------



## Dannntastic

I got mine last night and it seems to be functioning correctly. Clocked to 100 with no issues. No banding. blacklight bleed is very minimal and hardly noticeable. Like you got to hunt for it and go, i guess that's blacklight bleed. No nvidia driver issues or windows 10 issues. It looks fantastic. Stand is solid. Monitor has a slight hint of cheapness, but very slight. Runs off my G1 Gaming 980ti smooth.

If i were to scrounge up complaints: The cables are really short except the power cable and brick. The USB hub cable looks unique (the part that plugs into the monitor looks different than other hub cables I've seen. Like it has another hump on top of the normal square plug). I' m not sure if i can get a longer one since its different. I might try a USB extension cable and extend the other, standard, side. I purchased a different display port cable that is longer and higher quality. The monitor's menu is terrible but i don't see having to go in there very often. Setting up gsync is simple but i still don't know if i should turn on vsync or not. The internet is full of mixed opinions. The G-Sync sticker that is on the front is super cheap, I'll probably take it off even though I would prefer to have it on.

I'm excited to go home and power that beast on.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannntastic*
> 
> The USB hub cable looks unique (the part that plugs into the monitor looks different than other hub cables I've seen. Like it has another hump on top of the normal square plug).


That's because the monitor is equipped with a USB 3.0 hub and that's the required B-Plug for it:


----------



## Dannntastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> That's because the monitor is equipped with a USB 3.0 hub and that's the required B-Plug for it:


Ahh gotcha, the minor complaint is not that it is different, it's that it is short. Thank you for identifying it for me, time to go shopping.


----------



## Stangs55

Screaming deal on an EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX for anyone looking to upgrade their GPU for this monitor. $600

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?sdtid=8173594&SID=671f4e70775711e58e8656d6c50073a00000&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16814487142&Tpk=14-487-142&cm_sp=


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Screaming deal on an EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX for anyone looking to upgrade their GPU for this monitor. $600
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?sdtid=8173594&SID=671f4e70775711e58e8656d6c50073a00000&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16814487142&Tpk=14-487-142&cm_sp=


I'm skipping on this one because I'm getting 2 EVGA 980 Ti Classified. First, I'll buy one to see if it runs the games I play perfectly fine. If not, then I'll buy the additional.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> just wanna say that i enjoy reading your posts. they're helpful, informative, and in general make alot of sense.


Thank you ^^


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Does anyone have any tips for adding a unit number to your address on the Acer site?

The address section seems bugged and won't let me enter my full address, with my apartment number... Really don't want to pay two grand on something to have it delivered to my neighbors, or more likely not at all as it isn't a full address without an apartment number.

Acer support said to place the order over the phone and they'd fix the address, however as you guys know, that will be impossible if only a handful of units become available in the middle of the night. I want to order one immediately when it's available. I've googled the crap out of it, and found nothing at all.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannntastic*
> 
> I got mine last night and it seems to be functioning correctly. Clocked to 100 with no issues. No banding. blacklight bleed is very minimal and hardly noticeable. Like you got to hunt for it and go, i guess that's blacklight bleed. No nvidia driver issues or windows 10 issues. It looks fantastic. Stand is solid. Monitor has a slight hint of cheapness, but very slight. Runs off my G1 Gaming 980ti smooth.
> 
> If i were to scrounge up complaints: The cables are really short except the power cable and brick. The USB hub cable looks unique (the part that plugs into the monitor looks different than other hub cables I've seen. Like it has another hump on top of the normal square plug). I' m not sure if i can get a longer one since its different. I might try a USB extension cable and extend the other, standard, side. I purchased a different display port cable that is longer and higher quality. The monitor's menu is terrible but i don't see having to go in there very often. Setting up gsync is simple but i still don't know if i should turn on vsync or not. The internet is full of mixed opinions. The G-Sync sticker that is on the front is super cheap, I'll probably take it off even though I would prefer to have it on.
> 
> I'm excited to go home and power that beast on.


TLDR:
"Ok so heres the thing about gsync and vsync. They are exactally the same when locked at near 100fps EXCEPT that gsync reduces the input lag as if you had vsync off."

Rant:
Go play a few of your games (fps are most noticable) with vsync on, then again with vsync off. You will notice that playing with vsync off your movement will be more responsive. Thats because that 80% of your input lag is gone because vsync is off. Turn it on and yes you lose the screen tearing, but at the cost of the input lag.

One of the main reasons why (for example) you get killed so fast in BF4. It seems like the others have a jump on you? Well they do by as much as 1 second if you are using vsync and they are not.

Old gamer trick is to turn vsync off and just deal with screen tearing in online competitive games, or just get the highest refresh screen available to help combat tearing (like the pg248ge) Gsync changes that. It is vsync just with no input lag and thats great.

I honestly cant say that I notice much of the benefiets of gsync when playing below 50 fps. Although as far as the claim that it reduces stuttering and matches gpu to monitor frame rate, I cant tell. However, the biggest difference for me is ofcourse 100hz and the reduction of most input lag with gsync on.

I still recommend this monitor, besides the backlight turning on problem after sleep. I believe its just a little quark that we may have to live with. It only effects you a very VERY minimal ammount of time and there has been no reports of the whole screen going black and staying black. ( believe me ive bern watching lol)

Sorry for the long post but i wanted to share what was most noticable to me and why I recommend this monitor despite a few problems.


----------



## funfordcobra

To add im not ANY good at games like bf4 or battlefront. But i went from getting shot in the back and dying without ever seeing my persuer to getting shot and being able to spin around, identifying my target(clearly i might add), and at least poping some shots off before im dead if not killing him all together. Thats gsync, its not my adaptation to the game. I will always suck at any fps game. ^^

After awhile, if youre actually good and you die you will question if they are using gsync too. =)


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> just wanna say that i enjoy reading your posts. they're helpful, informative, and in general make alot of sense.


But why use V-sync? Isn't G-sync made to work at both directions - remove tearing and still keep fps with good flow?

How is G-sync working on fast competitive games like BF4, CS GO and so on? Is it to much delay?


----------



## Zanchito

Since July, when both gsync and vsync are on, what happens is that when you are outside the gsync range, vsync turns on automatically. No harm in doing both. What some people do is having only gsync on and the vsync off. This way, when fps are over the maximum monitor refresh rate, you are not input locked to the max rate. The gains are arguably minimal, I force both on through the control panel.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> But why use V-sync? Isn't G-sync made to work at both directions - remove tearing and still keep fps with good flow?
> 
> How is G-sync working on fast competitive games like BF4, CS GO and so on? Is it to much delay?


annnnnnd remove input lag.









offtopic: anyone got metal gear phantom pain to play at 21:9? I had it working with my 3340x1440 LG using hex editor but an update broke it.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> annnnnnd remove input lag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> offtopic: anyone got metal gear phantom pain to play at 21:9? I had it working with my 3340x1440 LG using hex editor but an update broke it.


https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/3nrdls/mgsv_tpp_219_fix_has_been_patched_out_and_is_no/cvqnoky


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> annnnnnd remove input lag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> offtopic: anyone got metal gear phantom pain to play at 21:9? I had it working with my 3340x1440 LG using hex editor but an update broke it.


Do you game on the 34UC87C?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

LOL...

So, I opened a chat with Acer, asking them if I can add my apartment number to my account - they gave me a 1-800 number to call. So I called that number, and was put through to the extremely rude Acer support. "Uhmmm, ok I guess" - is NOT an appropriate response when a customer says "Hey there, how are you?"... This is not high school. I've seen plenty of people fired for less.

When I asked them if I could add the apartment number to my address, they asked what I wanted to order. I told them it wasn't listed currently, and that stock would likely arrive sometime in the middle of the night again, and be out of stock when the morning arrives - So I'd need my address ready, so I can order asap. After the man grunted in response, I asked if I could place an order in the middle of the night, and the next day call and correct the address. He said "No, we'll just cancel it."...

I asked him how I could buy the item from them once it came in stock, and he said "Sorry, there's nothing I can do.".

It is very weird when a company does not want you to buy their product... Never mind how rude he was. Keep this in mind when purchasing this expensive monitor. I know that this experience is directly effected my confidence in purchasing a unit for $1699.99... I'll probably still do it because of my immense lack of self-control.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/3nrdls/mgsv_tpp_219_fix_has_been_patched_out_and_is_no/cvqnoky


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/3nrdls/mgsv_tpp_219_fix_has_been_patched_out_and_is_no/cvqnoky


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Do you game on the 34UC87C?


I had the LG34UM95P, which is the 34UC98Cs daddy.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I had the LG34UM95P, which is the 34UC98Cs daddy.


Damn. I'm trying to find other people that game on the LG 34UC87C. I guess its not popular in the gaming department and men't more for that video editing / photo stuff.


----------



## funfordcobra

It is the same as the LG34UM95P except it has a curved screen. All other aspects are exactly the same. They are great monitors, but they are no x34. Not even close. Although I did have sellers remorse after I sold my lg34um95p, the x34 was staring at me so I felt much better and having 2 3340x1440 monitors is alittle too redundant IMO lol.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> It is the same as the LG34UM95P except it has a curved screen. All other aspects are exactly the same. They are great monitors, but they are no x34. Not even close. Although I did have sellers remorse after I sold my lg34um95p, the x34 was staring at me so I felt much better and having 2 3340x1440 monitors is alittle too redundant IMO lol.


Oh like side by side?


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> annnnnnd remove input lag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> offtopic: anyone got metal gear phantom pain to play at 21:9? I had it working with my 3340x1440 LG using hex editor but an update broke it.


Just keep an eye here:

http://www.wsgf.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=30223&sid=6d12925ecef59f60ef8dff575be4a1a0&start=360

There's a user there who is very quick to update the exes.

@Ryzone I have the 34UC97 which I think is exactly the same as the 87 except I think the stand and possibly one has thunderbolt and one doesn't (not sure on that). I game on it all the time as it is my primary monitor.


----------



## funfordcobra

I got it to work but its just 2560x1440 stretched to 21:9. I created an account and asked the gurus there for help. Maybe I did something wrong.


----------



## Sketchus

If you don't mind playing on 1.0.0.8 or 1.0.0.7, you can just use one of those exes. If you looked under betas for the game you can revert to those patches. That's what I've done and the fixes now work fine. I have the 1.0.0.7 fix if you want it.


----------



## Ryzone

Ah it's nice to know someone out there is gaming on one of the high end LG's. All I can find is people gaming on the 1080p freesync or just 1080p 29"


----------



## funfordcobra

@Setchus I got it working man. I just had to redo the drag thing.

@ Ryzone the LGs are great, just stuck at 60hz.


----------



## funfordcobra

Steam wont let me play GTA5! I wana ride 3 wheel motion and pop trunk now!


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Ah it's nice to know someone out there is gaming on one of the high end LG's. All I can find is people gaming on the 1080p freesync or just 1080p 29"


I'm gaming on the curved LG 34" model
As well (see SIG)

I have an X34 waiting to be shipped to me from a bud's house; hoping it have it next Wednesday or Thursday and will post gaming comparisons


----------



## Sketchus

I'm waiting for an X34 too. For 99% of things my current is just fine, but I do like CSGO/L4D2/GTAV so the input lag is just that little bit much for me.


----------



## funfordcobra

That panel is the same exact panel in the x34. I don't know why the LGs don't overclock. Must be something to do with a new PCB or something. I couldn't get my LG to overclock to even 61 no matter what I tried. Low pixel clock timings, giant 3AWG 2 FT DP port cable or anything.

And I have to say it was still awesome. Just didn't like 60hz and coming from 5750x1080 @ 144HZ, it took a lot of getting use to. I felt the Pixels Per Inch and IPS colors were well worth the trade in the long run.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I'm gaming on the curved LG 34" model
> As well (see SIG)
> 
> And I have to say it was still awesome. Just didn't like 60hz and coming from 5750x1080 @ 144HZ, it took a lot of getting use to. I felt the Pixels Per Inch and IPS colors were well worth the trade in the long run.


Oh nice! I'm using an old 24" 1080p 60hz. I have never experienced anything above 60hz and honestly still enjoy gaming. I played a lot of battlefront beta and really thought the game looked good. So I'm wondering if one of the cruved LG's @ 3440x1440 would be good enough for me.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Oh nice! I'm using an old 24" 1080p 60hz. I have never experienced anything above 60hz and honestly still enjoy gaming. I played a lot of battlefront beta and really thought the game looked good. So I'm wondering if one of the cruved LG's @ 3440x1440 would be good enough for me.


I'm thinking about the same thing accept to get the Dell 34" 3440 x 1440 IPS at 60 Hz. I never played over 60 FPS so this won't affect me as my monitor is even worst than yours by half an inch, 60Hz and a TN panel. It's still on sale for $649.99 but I have a feeling the X34 will be under $1,000 by next year, even $849.99. I'm not anxious to purchase a gaming monitor and will wait a little bit more. I don't have any games that I'm playing now anyhow. I average about 3.5 hours per week gaming.


----------



## brighttail

So those who get an Acer should know about this.

For me plugging in the monitor and booting into windows, even after reinstalling the GPU drivers caused the monitor to go black. Turns out I don't think it has an issue with the monitor but how the drivers are recognizing it.

My issue is nothing really to do with the monitor but how the driver initially recognized it, trying to set it up as a 3860x2160 in 16:9 format. The monitor is actually a 3440x1440 in 21:9. Once I was able to set it to that, it worked fine. The only issue up on restart it somehow creates a 'ghost" custom of 344x1440 with 59hz. I have to go into the Nvidia control panel and change it and it is fine.

I would think that once Acer lets Nvidia know of this issue, then the two will come up with a fix in future NVidia driver releases.

If you get this problem, try hooking up the HDMI cable, change the input to HDMI so you can see the screen. Change the display in the Nvidia panel to DP and the correct setting, change the input back to DP and you are good to go. You can disconnect the HDMI cable and reboot. The drivers seem to create a "custom" setting where it will set the monitor 3440x1440 at 59hz, but you can choose the native setting and get the 100hz. This part has persisted upon reboots, but Acer said once the NVidia drivers are updates to recognize this unique monitor all should be good. In the end it is a minor inconvenience and understandable as it is the only monitor with these settings.

Loving it! No lines, no black spots, no colour banding and the IPS glow is minimal and I have to really look for it to see it.


----------



## funfordcobra

If it IS a NVidia issue (which I'm sure it not), it will most likely never be solved.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Oh nice! I'm using an old 24" 1080p 60hz. I have never experienced anything above 60hz and honestly still enjoy gaming. I played a lot of battlefront beta and really thought the game looked good. So I'm wondering if one of the cruved LG's @ 3440x1440 would be good enough for me.


If you've never played above 60 FPS, the curved LG 34 is amazing. I'm a gamer and love it. Keep in mind you need pretty serious graphics hardware to even get 60 FPS at 3440 x 1440. It's approx 70% of the pixels of full 4K (from what I've read) and that requires a graphic card or cardS with balls if you want to game at max settings and 60 FPS. But anyway I loved the LG so much i couldn't step down to even a 144 hz ROG Swift. 34" and 3440 x 1440 is fantastic for gamers.


----------



## brighttail

I'm not sure why it isn't a driver issue. The monitor turning black happens when the monitor is trying to adjust to the drivers loading.

It ended up being the profile within the Nvidia control panel. It was trying to load it up in a resolution that this monitor isn't, thus if Nvidia can fix the driver to detect the monitor and the correct settings it should get fixed. Acer will have to put in the data and have Nvidia add it to the code.


----------



## smushroomed

I'm still amazing at how baller this monitor is. Everytime I play a game im just drawn in.

In a side note when the game doesn't render in full settings and has side black bars, I can't help but feel that I used to play games that way.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> That panel is the same exact panel in the x34. I don't know why the LGs don't overclock. Must be something to do with a new PCB or something. I couldn't get my LG to overclock to even 61 no matter what I tried. Low pixel clock timings, giant 3AWG 2 FT DP port cable or anything.
> 
> And I have to say it was still awesome. Just didn't like 60hz and coming from 5750x1080 @ 144HZ, it took a lot of getting use to. I felt the Pixels Per Inch and IPS colors were well worth the trade in the long run.


So is 2 Way SLI 980 Ti's enough for ultra settings 60 fps?


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So is 2 Way SLI 980 Ti's enough for ultra settings 60 fps?


For 3440x1440?

Yes..


----------



## Sketchus

On almost everything yes. Hell, I can even downsample AC Unity and get 60fps (no AA). That's with Titan Xs, but there's not a huge difference.


----------



## hosko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanchito*
> 
> Since July, when both gsync and vsync are on, what happens is that when you are outside the gsync range, vsync turns on automatically. No harm in doing both. What some people do is having only gsync on and the vsync off. This way, when fps are over the maximum monitor refresh rate, you are not input locked to the max rate. The gains are arguably minimal, I force both on through the control panel.


I prefer to set the frametarget in Precision X to 99FPS, that way you will never go over active G-Sync into V-Sync territory. Why work the GPU harder for no reason.


----------



## telc

Mine has just shipped. Hope the monitor lottery is kind to me. Can't wait!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hosko*
> 
> I prefer to set the frametarget in Precision X to 99FPS, that way you will never go over active G-Sync into V-Sync territory. Why work the GPU harder for no reason.


Indeed


----------



## Ryzone

Thanks everyone. I really am struggling to decide which way to go. I know my questions were a bit off topic for this thread. It was either the PG279Q or the 34UC87C. Since I think that's the best ultrawide at 60hz, other than the 34UC97C.


----------



## Sketchus

Have you considered the VA 34 inch? I hear that the input lag on that one is pretty good. 7.1ms compared to the LGs 24.


----------



## latexyankee

Whats up with Amazon, tiger dirct, microcenter stock....

These will not be available until Feb with only one retailer. Classic "release" as always.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> I'm not sure why it isn't a driver issue. The monitor turning black happens when the monitor is trying to adjust to the drivers loading.
> 
> It ended up being the profile within the Nvidia control panel. It was trying to load it up in a resolution that this monitor isn't, thus if Nvidia can fix the driver to detect the monitor and the correct settings it should get fixed. Acer will have to put in the data and have Nvidia add it to the code.


I don't believe it's a driver issue. My screen starts up half black at POST and then goes fullscreen as windows is loading. This is an issue with the monitor. According to Acer they said they should have some kind of response for this by tomorrow.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So is 2 Way SLI 980 Ti's enough for ultra settings 60 fps?


With current games its more than enough. I get about 80fps SLI in Witcher 3 w/ Ultra Settings. BF4 stays maxed at 100fps.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I'm thinking about the same thing accept to get the Dell 34" 3440 x 1440 IPS at 60 Hz. I never played over 60 FPS so this won't affect me as my monitor is even worst than yours by half an inch, 60Hz and a TN panel. It's still on sale for $649.99 but I have a feeling the X34 will be under $1,000 by next year, even $849.99. I'm not anxious to purchase a gaming monitor and will wait a little bit more. I don't have any games that I'm playing now anyhow. I average about 3.5 hours per week gaming.


I don't think you will be disappointed with the Dell. I have the flat LG 34UM95 and it's a great monitor, bought it at release for $1K and I have no regrets.

I haven't experienced a high refresh rate panel but... based on my time with the LG, I'd say it's a no brainer to get the Dell for half the price. I could probably sell my LG for $550-600 to finance an X34 purchase, but spending double the price just doesn't sit well with me. The GSync premium should only be around $200-300.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> I'm not sure why it isn't a driver issue. The monitor turning black happens when the monitor is trying to adjust to the drivers loading.
> 
> It ended up being the profile within the Nvidia control panel. It was trying to load it up in a resolution that this monitor isn't, thus if Nvidia can fix the driver to detect the monitor and the correct settings it should get fixed. Acer will have to put in the data and have Nvidia add it to the code.


Its a firmware issue.


----------



## Crookid

Seems like a lot of people are liking the monitor aside from some issues common with new tech.

Those trying to justify not purchasing it because they either can't afford it or because they don't want to spend so much money should probably lay off the statement about whether or not people need 100Hz, G-sync and/or UW.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Seems like a lot of people are liking the monitor aside from some issues common with new tech.
> 
> Those trying to justify not purchasing it because they either can't afford it or because they don't want to spend so much money should probably lay off the statement about whether or not people need 100Hz, G-sync and/or UW.


Then there's a group of 10% that would love to have this glorious thing on the desk, stupid Acer are leaving Europe behind, American Acer fanboys


----------



## eucalyptus

Hahahah omg, Scandinavia is so stupid too.

Proshop from Denmark I had my preorder from since July just cancelled my order and said.

"We are sorry, your product doesn't exist anymore, we had to cancel your order"...

Nice check there, it's not "old", it hasn't even been launched yet....


----------



## TheMadMan697

For those of you waiting Linus's review of this monitor is out now on Vessel. It will be on YouTube in 7 days. In summary It is now his favourite monitor and the only cons he listed are no ULMB, Very slight backlight bleed, On screen menu & price.


----------



## Vladislavs

he didnt mention anything about problems with sleep mode etc?


----------



## TheMadMan697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> he didnt mention anything about problems with sleep mode etc?


No nothing about that. He must not have come across that problem while doing the review. Do we know if all the screens are effected by that though?


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> Also the backlight darkness after wake-up from stand-by seems to have been fixed by the firmware too. I have not been able to reproduce it so far.


I have to retract that statement. I saw it again this morning. So firmware version 2.0 does not fix it.

In practice it's not a deal-breaker, as the whole backlight always turns on when the operating system switches to native resolution. It's just a little annoying to see such a minor flaw on a $1300 product.


----------



## brighttail

Just watched the review and he pretty much nailed my thoughts on this monitor. It is obvious he got a good monitor with no real issues from Acer and maybe that is the secret. I too got mine directly from Acer so there is less possibility of damage from shipping? Who knows?

Having watched his previous monitor reviews, it was easy to see that this monitor would hit everything he has always wanted, 4k, non-TN panel, g-sync and a refresh rate 100hz. He obviously didn't have any monitor colour bleed and even went to say that using his software it could show over 98% of the possible colour spectrum, making it possible to use the monitor as a professional one. The refresh rate of 10.1 MS is expected with a monitor so huge. The gaming at 100hz and 4k is just a beauty to behold.

His negatives were price, no UMLB, and a little bleed, tho he said some bleed is not to be unexpected these days on monitors especially on monitors this size. He, like many of us wish that manufacturers will stop using glossy paint instead of matte finishes and he concluded saying that if someone wants to use this monitor on maximum settings they are going to need the GPU power to go with it. Finally he, like most of us, hates the on board controls ... EESH horrible.

Overall it is his new favourite monitor at least until Asus comes out with theirs, I'm sure. Being that Asus has the same panel, it will probably come down to presentation and price.. Asus NORMALLY has a better set of controls as well.


----------



## telc

Hey guys, Just wondering how long the actual DP cable is that comes with the monitor? Ive heard it quite short.

Thanks,


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> Just watched the review and he pretty much nailed my thoughts on this monitor. It is obvious he got a good monitor with no real issues from Acer and maybe that is the secret. I too got mine directly from Acer so there is less possibility of damage from shipping? Who knows?
> 
> Having watched his previous monitor reviews, it was easy to see that this monitor would hit everything he has always wanted, 4k, non-TN panel, g-sync and a refresh rate 100hz. He obviously didn't have any monitor colour bleed and even went to say that using his software it could show over 98% of the possible colour spectrum, making it possible to use the monitor as a professional one. The refresh rate of 10.1 MS is expected with a monitor so huge. The gaming at 100hz and 4k is just a beauty to behold.
> 
> His negatives were price, no UMLB, and a little bleed, tho he said some bleed is not to be unexpected these days on monitors especially on monitors this size. He, like many of us wish that manufacturers will stop using glossy paint instead of matte finishes and he concluded saying that if someone wants to use this monitor on maximum settings they are going to need the GPU power to go with it. Finally he, like most of us, hates the on board controls ... EESH horrible.
> 
> Overall it is his new favourite monitor at least until Asus comes out with theirs, I'm sure. Being that Asus has the same panel, it will probably come down to presentation and price.. Asus NORMALLY has a better set of controls as well.


Well let me tell you, im using my Samsung monitor since 2009 and never ever had to go to set any controls, so its moot.

And second and the most important, please stop saying that this monitor is 4k, its NOT.
Its 2560 by 1440 just wider! (3440 by 1440) I hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## hosko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> Overall it is his new favourite monitor at least until Asus comes out with theirs, I'm sure. Being that Asus has the same panel, it will probably come down to presentation and price.. Asus NORMALLY has a better set of controls as well.


The Asus looks a lot better from the back, however my monitor backs onto a wall so not an issue. Acer's OSD isn't the greatest, however after I initially set-up a monitor I rarely go into the OSD. So to me waiting for the 34" ROG which I expect to be slightly more expensive doesn't make a whole lot of sense. In terms of PQ I expect them to be almost identical. I'd rather play SW Battlefront, the COD-BO3 and TCR6 Siege on release day on a 34" G-Sync, not to mention Project Cars and Dirt Rally.

If you wait there will always be something better, but you are guaranteed to miss out on some enjoyment in the mean time.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> Just watched the review and he pretty much nailed my thoughts on this monitor. It is obvious he got a good monitor with no real issues from Acer and maybe that is the secret. I too got mine directly from Acer so there is less possibility of damage from shipping? Who knows?
> 
> Having watched his previous monitor reviews, it was easy to see that this monitor would hit everything he has always wanted, 4k, non-TN panel, g-sync and a refresh rate 100hz. He obviously didn't have any monitor colour bleed and even went to say that using his software it could show over 98% of the possible colour spectrum, making it possible to use the monitor as a professional one. The refresh rate of 10.1 MS is expected with a monitor so huge. The gaming at 100hz and 4k is just a beauty to behold.
> 
> His negatives were price, no UMLB, and a little bleed, tho he said some bleed is not to be unexpected these days on monitors especially on monitors this size. He, like many of us wish that manufacturers will stop using glossy paint instead of matte finishes and he concluded saying that if someone wants to use this monitor on maximum settings they are going to need the GPU power to go with it. Finally he, like most of us, hates the on board controls ... EESH horrible.
> 
> Overall it is his new favourite monitor at least until Asus comes out with theirs, I'm sure. Being that Asus has the same panel, it will probably come down to presentation and price.. Asus NORMALLY has a better set of controls as well.


this is not a 4k monitor bro.


----------



## brighttail

Close enough for horseshoes. Even 3840 X 2160 isn't technically full 4k tho there are some monitors out there with 4096 x 2160 which is true 4k. WQHD is 3440 x 2160 isn't 4k either...so meh. It works and I'm happy.

As for the cable lengths they are like 1m..very short. I had to use my old cables I got with the Asus RoG Swift.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> Close enough for horseshoes. Even 3840 X 2160 isn't technically full 4k tho there are some monitors out there with 4096 x 2160 which is true 4k. WQHD is 3440 x 2160 isn't 4k either...so meh. It works and I'm happy.
> 
> As for the cable lengths they are like 1m..very short. I had to use my old cables I got with the Asus RoG Swift.


I'm sure it's a fantastic monitor and has more than sufficient pixel density but there's no reason to label it 4k because it's close, which in this case it's not even. it's barely 70% there. there are threads debating 21:9 1440p vs 4k precisely because they are viewed as almost different standards altogether.


----------



## drfish

Just dropping a quick note to say that the 358.59 drivers DID fix the issues I was having with G-Sync in Rimworld so if you bought this monitor and are using G-Sync for the first time with the "latest" drivers available when it came out be sure to switch to the hotfix drivers for a better experience. I didn't get much time to test things last night but I'll post additional impressions about the differences when I can.


----------



## eucalyptus

Just got a reply from Proshop in Denmark.

It seems that Acer can't deliver. Acer has no monitors. They are trying to get answers from Acer but Acer chose to not say anything about a new delivery date...

And that's why they choose to close down all orders on this one because it seems they won't get any of this monitor!

Nice, good job Acer! You want to earn money, you invent something everyone wants, you produce a few samples, but you didn't expect them to sell that good? Nice counting, some people should get fired from their jobs!


----------



## NeoTiger

Well, you can't know if it's Acer's fault or maybe they too have run out of parts from third-party manufacturers the monitor depends on. Just saying. But yeah, it sucks for people waiting to buy it.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Just got a reply from Proshop in Denmark.
> 
> It seems that Acer can't deliver. Acer has no monitors. They are trying to get answers from Acer but Acer chose to not say anything about a new delivery date...
> 
> And that's why they choose to close down all orders on this one because it seems they won't get any of this monitor!
> 
> Nice, good job Acer! You want to earn money, you invent something everyone wants, you produce a few samples, but you didn't expect them to sell that good? Nice counting, some people should get fired from their jobs!


I wonder whats really going on at Acer. They did remove it from the Acer store too.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> Well, you can't know if it's Acer's fault or maybe they too have run out of parts from third-party manufacturers the monitor depends on. Just saying. But yeah, it sucks for people waiting to buy it.


i agree. even Apple runs out of iphones for weeks post launch.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> Close enough for horseshoes. Even 3840 X 2160 isn't technically full 4k tho there are some monitors out there with 4096 x 2160 which is true 4k. WQHD is 3440 x 2160 isn't 4k either...so meh. It works and I'm happy.
> 
> As for the cable lengths they are like 1m..very short. I had to use my old cables I got with the Asus RoG Swift.


No, not really. Compared to a 21:9 3440x1440 panel a 4K panel has 56% more pixels, I made the calculations several pages ago about it. And that's talking about a UHD monitor, so 3840x2160. If we take into account a real/true 4k monitor the count goes even higher.

P.S.: The monitor is 3440x1440 and not 3440x2160


----------



## brighttail

They are selling pretty quickly. The US page on Acer's site sold out within about 4 hours and the Canadian page lasted about 1 hour before they were out of stock.

My guess is that it is an extremely popular option and people are buying them up quickly. Same thing happened up here in Canada and the US with the ROG Swift when it came out.

I know that the monitor is 3440 x 1440, which is a lot better than the 2560 x 1080 that one of the new Acers are planning to be even at 35 inches sheesh.

Yes I called it 4k and technically I'm not accurate. I was pointing out that anything under 4096 isn't technically 4k.

Either way, whatever it is officially called.. heck 3k? It is still an outstanding monitor and I'm enjoying it immensely.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> They are selling pretty quickly. The US page on Acer's site sold out within about 4 hours and the Canadian page lasted about 1 hour before they were out of stock.
> 
> My guess is that it is an extremely popular option and people are buying them up quickly. Same thing happened up here in Canada and the US with the ROG Swift when it came out.


I wasn't in the market then for a monitor so I didn't follow, but how long before they were comfortably in stock again?


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> I wasn't in the market then for a monitor so I didn't follow, but how long before they were comfortably in stock again?


Comfortably? 6 months


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Comfortably? 6 months










damn. but then I guess the ROG had much more hype than this x34 monitor?


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> They are selling pretty quickly. The US page on Acer's site sold out within about 4 hours and the Canadian page lasted about 1 hour before they were out of stock.
> 
> My guess is that it is an extremely popular option and people are buying them up quickly. Same thing happened up here in Canada and the US with the ROG Swift when it came out.
> 
> I know that the monitor is 3440 x 1440, which is a lot better than the 2560 x 1080 that one of the new Acers are planning to be even at 35 inches sheesh.
> 
> Yes I called it 4k and technically I'm not accurate. I was pointing out that anything under 4096 isn't technically 4k.
> 
> Either way, whatever it is officially called.. heck 3k? It is still an outstanding monitor and I'm enjoying it immensely.


2k would be closer


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn. but then I guess the ROG had much more hype than this x34 monitor?


Not sure, it seems this has much more hype, not to mention newegg is the only place you can purchase. I've been waiting for 2 years, all I want is a display for fallout 4. Looks like I wont get it.


----------



## Sketchus

I would say while this has a lot of hype, there would be a lot more demand for the ROG as this monitor is still very niche compared to the ROG (which still isn't for everyone)


----------



## funfordcobra

@brightail

Why do you keep saying this monitor is 4k? It's not 4k and never will be. 4k is 4096x2160. Uhd is 3840x2160. This monitor is ultra wide 2k which is 3340x1440. It is not 4k, again this is not a 4k monitor. Again... Not 4k.


----------



## swerve101

A question for the multi monitor guys.

Did any of you end up keeping your old 16x9 next to this beast, or is it sufficient to cover all your needs by its lonesome ?


----------



## brighttail

Dead horse has been beat.

For the other folks, Newegg will restore when stock is evident. Also you might keep an eye on the Acer page as they had it open for purchase for about an hour and then shut it down. I'm assuming after stock was depleted. Just going to have to fine a place you can either pre-order from or keep hitting refresh.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> Just watched the review and he pretty much nailed my thoughts on this monitor. It is obvious he got a good monitor with no real issues from Acer and maybe that is the secret. I too got mine directly from Acer so there is less possibility of damage from shipping? Who knows?
> 
> Having watched his previous monitor reviews, it was easy to see that this monitor would hit everything he has always wanted, 4k, non-TN panel, g-sync and a refresh rate 100hz. He obviously didn't have any monitor colour bleed and even went to say that using his software it could show over 98% of the possible colour spectrum, making it possible to use the monitor as a professional one. The refresh rate of 10.1 MS is expected with a monitor so huge. The gaming at 100hz and 4k is just a beauty to behold.
> 
> His negatives were price, no UMLB, and a little bleed, tho he said some bleed is not to be unexpected these days on monitors especially on monitors this size. He, like many of us wish that manufacturers will stop using glossy paint instead of matte finishes and he concluded saying that if someone wants to use this monitor on maximum settings they are going to need the GPU power to go with it. Finally he, like most of us, hates the on board controls ... EESH horrible.
> 
> Overall it is his new favourite monitor at least until Asus comes out with theirs, I'm sure. Being that Asus has the same panel, it will probably come down to presentation and price.. Asus NORMALLY has a better set of controls as well.


This is not 4k.

Whoops just saw a bunch of posts saying the same thing.


----------



## funfordcobra

I've tried twice hooking up additional monitors and functionally use them along with my 21:9. In the long run Ive sold every additional display and ended up using 21:9. No matter how high quality monitor, 4k, qnix2710, hb270hu just (for me) wasn't necessary and took away from my immersion in games. So imo, yea 21:9 is big enough for all your needs until it isn't. If that makes sense.

I don't like Linus reviews. He always gets hand picked parts, always. He never gives bad reviews in fear of not receiving reviewable gear. (for free) He only tests for less than a day and you never hear any negatives only super hype.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I don't like Linus reviews. He always gets hand picked parts, always. He never gives bad reviews in fear of not receiving reviewable gear. (for free) He only tests for less than a day and you never hear any negatives only super hype.


Yeah, I'm fully in agreement there... everything is just AMAZING... it's like he's experiencing tech for the first time from the future.


----------



## brighttail

I'm not sure I agree 100% with your opinion of Linus' reviews. Yes he is shipped parts and yes I suppose the manufacturer could pad the review by sending him the best in stock, but that doesn't always means he doesn't take his time with reviews or that he is always positive.

For watches and even some other things like the 5k apple monitor, he spent a month with those products. When it comes to this monitor, he has a standard way of reviewing all monitors now. He applies the different tests to each monitor in the same way as all the other monitors. To do differently would skew the results of past reviews. Consistency is the key.

He obviously liked some of the other products cause if he didn't get to keep it, he purchased those items and uses them on a daily basis, whether they be at his office or his home.

I have seen him absolutely destroy products before and part of the reason he is popular, he tells the manufacturers that if they send him something, he will review it legitimately with no favourtism shown. If he did show favouritism or give a false review this would hurt his credibility and in his business, credibility is very important.


----------



## -terabyte-

Someone mentioned they sent Linus a link to this thread (or the one on the Acer forum?) mentioning all the issues.

While there is no need to mention the banding issue, which is already fixed, he should have at least mentioned peoples reporting the monitor being half-off on startup and such. He has done it for other reviews in the past.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> A question for the multi monitor guys.
> 
> Did any of you end up keeping your old 16x9 next to this beast, or is it sufficient to cover all your needs by its lonesome ?


i intend to keep my 30" hp monitor next to this, and even my other 24" monitor at the far end. it's alwayas useful to have a second monitor to do some light webpage browsing when u have a movie on or something on the main monitor I think.

What i think makes this much easier is if u mount monitors on monitor arms. The ease which u can move it in and out of the way makes a big difference to the additional space they take.

Would anyone be kind enuf to post some nice shots of the back and side-back profile of the acer monitor btw? We mainly have frontal shots so far which is basically a look of the stand (which I will be removing for the arms)


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Someone mentioned they sent Linus a link to this thread (or the one on the Acer forum?) mentioning all the issues.
> 
> While there is no need to mention the banding issue, which is already fixed, he should have at least mentioned peoples reporting the monitor being half-off on startup and such. He has done it for other reviews in the past.


yeah i'm surprised that wasn't addressed given it is the single most obvious outstanding issue. as far as i can tell though ( since i still don't have the monitor) it's not an issue that affects real usage of the monitor.


----------



## brighttail

Probably wasn't mentioned since not every monitor is having these issues. There are many on this thread and more on the Acer thread that are reporting no problems.

I can't imagine him reporting something he doesn't see with his own two eyes, otherwise he'd have to make a list and report on every single reported problem of every single product he reviews whether or not he has them in his own product.


----------



## Sketchus

The odd thing is I don't think anyone with the early batch had the issue or at least never noticed it. (I had one wit the blue banding and I certainly didn't.)


----------



## latexyankee

Had a live chat with Acer, they said they do not expect another shipment until the end of November or early December. At that point the hype will be even larger and it will most likely sell out in a matter of hours.

So my theory of availability occurring near spring 2016 looks to be correct. I am almost wishing I would've kept my XB270hu. I had one unopened in the box but returned it for this monitor. I predicted there would be no supply, and real release would be Q1 2016. but somehow I talked myself into believing Acer would not delay, would have appropriate stock etc...

No one to blame but myself!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> Probably wasn't mentioned since not every monitor is having these issues. There are many on this thread and more on the Acer thread that are reporting no problems.
> 
> I can't imagine him reporting something he doesn't see with his own two eyes, otherwise he'd have to make a list and report on every single reported problem of every single product he reviews whether or not he has them in his own product.


Or maybe the video was already shot by the time he received the email. That's a possibility too.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Or maybe the video was already shot by the time he received the email. That's a possibility too.


Nope. I sent him and tweet and email about it linking this thread and the one on Acer forums. The backlight problem is nearly universal. The fact that he didn't at least mention actually tales away a lot of his credibility to me.


----------



## thevenom

Do we even have an actual count on how many are having backlights problems? 4? 5?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Had a live chat with Acer, they said they do not expect another shipment until the end of November or early December. At that point the hype will be even larger and it will most likely sell out in a matter of hours.
> 
> So my theory of availability occurring near spring 2016 looks to be correct. I am almost wishing I would've kept my XB270hu. I had one unopened in the box but returned it for this monitor. I predicted there would be no supply, and real release would be Q1 2016. but somehow I talked myself into believing Acer would not delay, would have appropriate stock etc...
> 
> No one to blame but myself!


I'm in the same boat man... Wishing I held on to my unopened swift at least to have something for Fallout 4's launch.

If it helps, a rep in the live chat told me mid November, Newegg.ca says December, and NCIX is still saying October. Seems like a real sloppy release... I'd just like to order one already.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I'm in the same boat man... Wishing I held on to my unopened swift at least to have something for Fallout 4's launch.
> 
> If it helps, a rep in the live chat told me mid November, Newegg.ca says December, and NCIX is still saying October. Seems like a real sloppy release... I'd just like to order one already.


Thats what I said about the original swift, then when they were released you couldn't buy one, and the Acer IPS was announced. When the XB270HU was released they promised the X34 in August.

Now this will be the same time the Asus starts releasing and the samsung will be officially announced.

It's a never ending game these days, these monitors are announcing literally a year before release, and nobody can actually come through.

I'm sick of waiting but there is nothing available that deserves my money.


----------



## x3sphere

Definitely seems rushed. I mean the blue banding wouldn't have even been fixed by release if it were not for people on this forum getting units early and reporting the issue. And now the black screen issue that is affecting a majority (maybe all?) of units.

Who knows what other issues will emerge over a longer period. I didn't really agree with people that said Asus QA was better, but watching this X34 launch unfold - I'm considering changing my opinion...


----------



## funfordcobra

Linus has 2 mil subscribers. All techies. I'd figure he gets about 100k tweets a day at least.. I'm sure he does not pay attention to 99% of those.
But yea if acer was sending me free 1300 dollar monitors, I'd give a good review too. Just the way of the beast. It's politics.. I just don't agree with it.

He should get monitors from retailers and experience what the general population experiences. All I see is silicon lottery winning parts shipped to him. The only time he will give a slightly negative review is when the item totally does not work or is from a non mainstream manufacturer.


----------



## Sketchus

Ok chap from the UK here.

Scan have despatched my order even though they aren't due to ARRIVE at Scan until the 23rd.

I just hope it's an updated model.


----------



## funfordcobra

Also anyone notice that Linus makes every monitor look HUGE. He must be like 5'3 @ 105 lbs or something.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Also anyone notice that Linus makes every monitor look HUGE. He must be like 5'3 @ 105 lbs or something.


Don't really remember from where, but yeah, he is very small!









Since proshop cancelled my pre order I wont place a new one.

I will just wait and see which store in Scandinavia who gets the X34 first, and then order.


----------



## eucalyptus

A woman







I like women









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzGKgyfowFo


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> A woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzGKgyfowFo


Videos are neat, but I'd rather the product actually be available!

"I'm happy to say this is real, we're not imagining it. It exists." Prove it Acer!


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Videos are neat, but I'd rather the product actually be available!
> 
> "I'm happy to say this is real, we're not imagining it. It exists." Prove it Acer!


Did he just say "expect Z35 in the end of the year"? He means next summer, RIGHT? Stop lying Acer! We don't buy your nonsens.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Videos are neat, but I'd rather the product actually be available!
> 
> "I'm happy to say this is real, we're not imagining it. It exists." Prove it Acer!


I couldn't agree more! Everday that goes by and I see the "Auto-Nofiy", makes me regret my hasty decision of selling my xb270hu.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Ok chap from the UK here.
> 
> Scan have despatched my order even though they aren't due to ARRIVE at Scan until the 23rd.
> 
> I just hope it's an updated model.


I've had stuff say dispatched from scan only to get an email the next day saying there's been a delay sorry for inconvenience caused so expect it just invade lol


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Videos are neat, but I'd rather the product actually be available!
> 
> "I'm happy to say this is real, we're not imagining it. It exists." Prove it Acer!


Same as always, companies spend so much time hyping the product with no actual units to back it up.

By the time its available, asus will have stolen the hype and acer will not make the sales they should have.

dummies


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> I've had stuff say dispatched from scan only to get an email the next day saying there's been a delay sorry for inconvenience caused so expect it just invade lol


Haha, way to kill my enthusiasm









You could be right, I notice they pushed the date back and also the price up a bit too.

EDIT

That said DPD have received the package details and are expecting delivery soon so hopefully that's true!


----------



## funfordcobra

can someone post linus review for me pls


----------



## TheMadMan697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Ok chap from the UK here.
> 
> Scan have despatched my order even though they aren't due to ARRIVE at Scan until the 23rd.
> 
> I just hope it's an updated model.


Mine also dispatched from scan & the site now shows 6th November as the due date. I wonder is this the date they expect the next batch. Now I hope they didn't just decide to send me the 2 bottles of coolant for my PC that I had on the same order







The invoice shows the monitor as well though so fingers crossed.


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> Mine also dispatched from scan & the site now shows 6th November as the due date. I wonder is this the date they expect the next batch. Now I hope they didn't just decide to send me the 2 bottles of coolant for my PC that I had on the same order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The invoice shows the monitor as well though so fingers crossed.


I'm going to be checking the DPD site every 5 minutes!

I'm so happy I decided to order yesterday. I must have got one of the very last few, but that said the person on their live chat told me they were expecting 100 and they had around 50 preorders, so I have no idea how many they sent out today.


----------



## Alf66315

Have been following this display for some time now, and especially this thread has been very helpful. I have made an account just to tell you guys that I received an X34 today from Alternate.de, they have send it to Denmark for me.

Everything is working just great!
Got a little IPS Glow in the bottom left corner, but hopefully it will settle. Otherwise I might try the hairdryer fix









Got one question though, since it is called overclocking the display, and isn't 100Hz out of the box, is there any downside to going 100Hz all the time ?
Like decrease in expected lifetime or loss of color accuracy ?


----------



## funfordcobra

There shouldn't be any adverse effects from using your factory programmed 100hz option.


----------



## Frawstfyre

I would assume nothing can really go wrong running 100Hz all the time. Mine's staying at 100Hz.

Can't be any worse than keeping a CPU overclocked. I keep mine @ 4.5Ghz all the time.

Might shave a few months off a product that will a LONG time. Nothing that will have any real affect on it.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alf66315*
> 
> Have been following this display for some time now, and especially this thread has been very helpful. I have made an account just to tell you guys that I received an X34 today from Alternate.de, they have send it to Denmark for me.
> 
> Everything is working just great!
> Got a little IPS Glow in the bottom left corner, but hopefully it will settle. Otherwise I might try the hairdryer fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got one question though, since it is called overclocking the display, and isn't 100Hz out of the box, is there any downside to going 100Hz all the time ?
> Like decrease in expected lifetime or loss of color accuracy ?


Did you just order it from theyr site? or are you one of the people who rma'd one of the first blue band monitors and got a working one now?
Since i tried to order one from the alternate.de site and they told me that they only sold the monitor in Germany...


----------



## Alf66315

Thanks for the reply guys, will up it to 100Hz again, then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Did you just order it from theyr site? or are you one of the people who rma'd one of the first blue band monitors and got a working one now?
> Since i tried to order one from the alternate.de site and they told me that they only sold the monitor in Germany...


I tried that too, but got an email from them this Monday telling me to order it through the Alternate.DK site.

I ordered it this Monday, the 19th on Alternate.DK, they had previously scheduled it for end of November. But it was send from Germany anyway. Try writing to either you local Alternate or Alternate.de.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alf66315*
> 
> Thanks for the reply guys, will up it to 100Hz again, then.
> I tried that too, but got an email from them this Monday telling me to order it through the Alternate.DK site.
> 
> I ordered it this Monday, the 19th on Alternate.DK, they had previously scheduled it for end of November. But it was send from Germany anyway. Try writing to either you local Alternate or Alternate.de.


Tried both.. got a responce from my local alternate shop that there is nothing they can do (seperate from alternate Germany) and they will have them in stock somewhere in november (wich i think is rlly weird since all the other alternate store have them in stock







).
And alternate germany told me the same thing, that the monitor can only be sold in Germany.. sigh


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Tried both.. got a responce from my local alternate shop that there is nothing they can do (seperate from alternate Germany) and they will have them in stock somewhere in november (wich i think is rlly weird since all the other alternate store have them in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> And alternate germany told me the same thing, that the monitor can only be sold in Germany.. sigh


Apparently this place have them in stock:

http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=V7LA32&

I have no idea where they'll ship or if they're legit, but you might want to check them out.


----------



## funfordcobra

Whars Linus review?


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Apparently this place have them in stock:
> 
> http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=V7LA32&
> 
> I have no idea where they'll ship or if they're legit, but you might want to check them out.


Yeh, never heard of them and the website looks very cheap.. not gnna touch that, il wait for a more respectable shop to have them in stock but Thank You anyway!


----------



## TheMadMan697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Whars Linus review?


Over on Vessel. It's an exclusive for 7 days. Then it will be on his YouTube channel as well.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> Over on Vessel. It's an exclusive for 7 days. Then it will be on his YouTube channel as well.


Oh.. I see he's a sellout now. Figures.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> can someone post linus review for me pls


If you have a vessel account here you go the url: https://www.vessel.com/videos/ZmYyy9YDq

Otherwise it will be on youtube in 7 days as TheMadMan697 above mentioned.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Oh.. I see he's a sellout now. Figures.


What you mean with a sellout?

Couldn't anyone just share the video with us? Post it anonymous on youtube or something?

I don't buy that only premium talk, don't like, not at all!


----------



## funfordcobra

Sell out means he is trying to please new vendors and not old viewers. IE paying to watch his content, IE going main stream, IE selling out.
Like when metallica cut their hair and changed their music because of $$.

I won't pay a dollar to see his biast reviews. Just good to get eyes on the product. He needs competition. Someone could beat him by a week and steal all his views if they have a half decent production team, or skills at the least.


----------



## windholic

Question for those who have it already: Could someone do me the favour and measure the distance from the front of the screen (i.e. the bezel / actual panel) to the end of the stand? Or in other words: How much space do I lose on my desk so I know how close I will be sitting to it. Thanks.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windholic*
> 
> Question for those who have it already: Could someone do me the favour and measure the distance from the front of the screen (i.e. the bezel / actual panel) to the end of the stand? Or in other words: How much space do I lose on my desk so I know how close I will be sitting to it. Thanks.


Already done earlier in the thread, somewhere.

I asked someone and he posted every millimeter of the monitor from all angles.


----------



## windholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Already done earlier in the thread, somewhere.
> 
> I asked someone and he posted every millimeter of the monitor from all angles.


Thanks for the heads up - I unfortunately could only find this from Zeblote who posted it to you:
'The monitor is 82.1cm wide and 37.5cm high. The bottom bezel sticks out 6mm and is 3cm wide, the side and top bezels don't stick out and are 11mm wide. Leaving you with an image that is 79.9cm x 33.5cm. That's about as accurate as I can measure it with the things I have here, might be off 1 or 2mm'

That unfortunately doesn't answer my question and if I missed anything else sorry for that, lots of pages! I can obviously see that the depth of the monitor with stand is given as 309MM, so based on the picture I could guess around 200-250MM... but would be nice to have a slightly more accurate figure. So would really appreciate if someone could take a quick measurement here.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windholic*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up - I unfortunately could only find this from Zeblote who posted it to you:
> 'The monitor is 82.1cm wide and 37.5cm high. The bottom bezel sticks out 6mm and is 3cm wide, the side and top bezels don't stick out and are 11mm wide. Leaving you with an image that is 79.9cm x 33.5cm. That's about as accurate as I can measure it with the things I have here, might be off 1 or 2mm'
> 
> That unfortunately doesn't answer my question and if I missed anything else sorry for that, lots of pages! I can obviously see that the depth of the monitor with stand is given as 309MM, so based on the picture I could guess around 200-250MM... but would be nice to have a slightly more accurate figure. So would really appreciate if someone could take a quick measurement here.


Well, at least you did your research and not just asking like so many other lazy people









Good job!







Sorry if I was mean to you.

I could find this, "up to 5 inches" - but that can't be right though.
http://www.maximumpc.com/acer-unleashes-predator-x34-a-34-inch-curved-g-sync-monitor/

***
Edit, same here - so I guess the heigh between bottom and the desk are 5 inches at maximum - 12.5cm








http://www.cnet.com/products/acer-predator-x34/


----------



## hosko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> And second and the most important, please stop saying that this monitor is 4k, its NOT.
> Its 2560 by 1440 just wider! (3440 by 1440) I hope that clears it up for you.


The whole talk about 4k on here has been rather stupid. 4K refers to the horizontal resolution and comes from movie industry, they are more interested in horizontal resolution because with different aspect ratios the vertical resolution will change. So to say this monitor is 2560 x 1440 but just wider is just as silly as saying its 4K. Its infact 3.4K, a much easier way of describing it though is 4.9M pixels, 4K full height is 8.29M. However the x34 is 21:9 display so if you were to display a 21:9 aspect ratio movie on a 4K 16:9 display you only get 6M pixels.

Personally mega pixels is the best way to compare, because you can easily see how much more GPU horsepower you are going to need. Some people, myself included are more then happy that this display is 4.9M pixels. It means a single GPU can handle it, important in a m-itx build.


----------



## funfordcobra

It's officially called ultra wide 2k. Check your facts and read alittle on resolution before posting crazy opinions from left field.


----------



## hosko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> It's officially called ultra wide 2k.


You want to point me to a standard that lists 2k ultra wide?


----------



## Stangs55

Update from Acer in our thread on their forums here:
http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/highlight/false/page/4

Hi All,

So as planned, I wanted to take a moment and update everyone on where we're at, what we're doing and what our current plans are. Our primary focus is to identify the root cause issue related to the right half of the screen not turning on as some of you have demonstrated (we'll address other concerns, but I hope they are concentrated in Stangs55's device). I was able to put together the topics brough up here and I've sent those off to our Engineers. We have teams in Taiwan and the U.S. working together on the issue. Tomorrow, I am going to be able to spend some time assisting our engineers locally as we have a number of X34s routed here to Temple where testing and screening has begun.

Our next steps obviously depend on what we find from our current testing. If we are able to duplicate the issue on most or all of the devices, it gives us more to work with here, and I'll update accordingly with that progress. If we don't run into the same issues, we'll validate steps, and reach out to some of you in an attempt to do some quick swaps. This will put known good units in your hands quicker, and get us defective samples that will allow us to get this corrected across the board.

I am subscribed to this thread, so I'll see any responses posted and I'll be checking in several times a day. Again, I personally understand the concerns as it related to time and having the option to perform an RMA with your retailer are significant issues. This continues to be a top priority and we are committed to resolving this and minimizing the impact on you.

Thanks,
Cory


----------



## jbass350z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Update from Acer in our thread on their forums here:
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/highlight/false/page/4
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> So as planned, I wanted to take a moment and update everyone on where we're at, what we're doing and what our current plans are. Our primary focus is to identify the root cause issue related to the right half of the screen not turning on as some of you have demonstrated (we'll address other concerns, but I hope they are concentrated in Stangs55's device). I was able to put together the topics brough up here and I've sent those off to our Engineers. We have teams in Taiwan and the U.S. working together on the issue. Tomorrow, I am going to be able to spend some time assisting our engineers locally as we have a number of X34s routed here to Temple where testing and screening has begun.
> 
> Our next steps obviously depend on what we find from our current testing. If we are able to duplicate the issue on most or all of the devices, it gives us more to work with here, and I'll update accordingly with that progress. If we don't run into the same issues, we'll validate steps, and reach out to some of you in an attempt to do some quick swaps. This will put known good units in your hands quicker, and get us defective samples that will allow us to get this corrected across the board.
> 
> I am subscribed to this thread, so I'll see any responses posted and I'll be checking in several times a day. Again, I personally understand the concerns as it related to time and having the option to perform an RMA with your retailer are significant issues. This continues to be a top priority and we are committed to resolving this and minimizing the impact on you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cory


So are they still shipping, or did the put a hold on them until this is resolved?


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm not going sit here and argue with someone who is blatantly wrong and is trying to start a fight with passive aggression. A lot of people ignore facts and I don't care. Its best for me to let yourself look stupid and let people get a good laugh that do know what they are posting about.


----------



## funfordcobra

Temple? what state? If its texas I will go down there and crack some skulls.


----------



## funfordcobra

ewwww I don't wana send them my monitor.... they will never exchange for blb and you will have to settle with the ONE you get..

If I get a replacement from acer, I want in writing that I can return it if it has excessive BLB or dead pixels or doesn't reach 100hz


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Temple? what state? If its texas I will go down there and crack some skulls.


I was wondering that too









Greatest country in the world







Temple is just 2 hours from me...


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Update from Acer in our thread on their forums here:
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/highlight/false/page/4
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> So as planned, I wanted to take a moment and update everyone on where we're at, what we're doing and what our current plans are. Our primary focus is to identify the root cause issue related to the right half of the screen not turning on as some of you have demonstrated (we'll address other concerns, but I hope they are concentrated in Stangs55's device). I was able to put together the topics brough up here and I've sent those off to our Engineers. We have teams in Taiwan and the U.S. working together on the issue. Tomorrow, I am going to be able to spend some time assisting our engineers locally as we have a number of X34s routed here to Temple where testing and screening has begun.
> 
> Our next steps obviously depend on what we find from our current testing. If we are able to duplicate the issue on most or all of the devices, it gives us more to work with here, and I'll update accordingly with that progress. If we don't run into the same issues, we'll validate steps, and reach out to some of you in an attempt to do some quick swaps. This will put known good units in your hands quicker, and get us defective samples that will allow us to get this corrected across the board.
> 
> I am subscribed to this thread, so I'll see any responses posted and I'll be checking in several times a day. Again, I personally understand the concerns as it related to time and having the option to perform an RMA with your retailer are significant issues. This continues to be a top priority and we are committed to resolving this and minimizing the impact on you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cory


Time to start the QC process! Now seems like the right time to begin testing...


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Time to start the QC process! Now seems like the right time to begin testing...


haha, well, better late then never


----------



## funfordcobra

Ok so it is temple texas. I am 2 hours away from there. I asked Corey if I can make an appearance to help or return my monitor. Also handpick my replacement. Get a linus prepped monitor maybe.


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Ok so it is temple texas. I am 2 hours away from there. I asked Corey if I can make an appearance to help or return my monitor. Also handpick my replacement. Get a linus prepped monitor maybe.


I'd be very interested to see if they let you do that.

Also, you seem to have been following this very intently. Is everyone's monitor having the backlight issue or is it not all?


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Seems like a lot of people are liking the monitor aside from some issues common with new tech.
> 
> Those trying to justify not purchasing it because they either can't afford it or because they don't want to spend so much money should probably lay off the statement about whether or not people need 100Hz, G-sync and/or UW.


There are always going to be ppl who want to try to bring ppl down for choosing to buy things like this by trying to rationalize their point of view why nobody should buy it. It's too expensive, it's not fast enough, it's defective, it's Acer not Asus, the list goes on and on. Fact is it's what is called good ole fashion jealousy and those ppl have to some how vent it out to make themselves feel better while the rest of us are either annoyed or just ignoring them.


----------



## StackOvernuts23

Anyone try popping off the logo on the bezel?


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StackOvernuts23*
> 
> Anyone try popping off the logo on the bezel?


My first objective if i get my hands on one.


----------



## Stangs55

Decent overview video on the X34 from Newegg....the marketing push is strong with Newegg..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzGKgyfowFo


----------



## -terabyte-

They can market it all they want but if there are no units to buy it ends up making people angry they can't get it...

Been waiting for this monitor for a long while now and it's still on pre-order here in Italy which sucks, no i7-6700k stock either (apart the ones blatantly overcharging 50% more). Looks like I'll have to hit the 7 years mark in a couple of months with this computer, before I can build a new one with the pieces I want


----------



## funfordcobra

Acer says that some do not do it. I believe all are effected.


----------



## Clad120

I am so disappointed...
No more units until late november, early december ? Really ?

How can it be ? it's a 1300$ monitor, is there really that much demand for such an "High end" product ? or is it just that Acer couldn't predict its success ?


----------



## Zanchito

I've had my screen for 2 days and they are talking replacements? Sigh.

I haven't had the backlight problem yet, but again, I don't sleep my computer and it seems it's a problem that doesn't happen always, might be difficult to diagnose.


----------



## CallsignVega

I see some that like to make a mountain out of a mole-hill. Who cares if half of the back-light doesn't turn on when the Predator logo is displayed on power-up? It then goes away after receiving an actual signal and has zero affect on monitor use. I certainly wouldn't send in my good sample to fix some tiny logo illumination glitch.


----------



## Zanchito

Yup, I'm waiting for an statement about wether this may effect the monitor life / quality in any way at all. If it won't, I'm keeping mine as is.


----------



## Sketchus

OK So mine is here

First impressions are:

Blue banding is gone.

From what I can tell, so far the BLB is better than my LG although I will wait until night time to decide fully on this.

100hz works no problems here.

The colours definitely need calibrating. They don't look as good as my LG, but this it out of the box so I will have a play with that and see.

Overall though things are looking great, I'll try and up a few pictures soon.

So far so good!


----------



## Zanchito

Mind sharing your calibration parameters once you get them? I can't seem to do it by hand properly. Thank you!


----------



## hosko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> The colours definitely need calibrating. They don't look as good as my LG, but this it out of the box so I will have a play with that and see.


Have you tried the settings from TFT Central?

Brightness Contrast R G B Preset Mode
34 50 49 49 51 User

ICC Profile


----------



## TheMadMan697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> OK So mine is here
> 
> First impressions are:
> 
> Blue banding is gone.
> 
> From what I can tell, so far the BLB is better than my LG although I will wait until night time to decide fully on this.
> 
> 100hz works no problems here.
> 
> The colours definitely need calibrating. They don't look as good as my LG, but this it out of the box so I will have a play with that and see.
> 
> Overall though things are looking great, I'll try and up a few pictures soon.
> 
> So far so good!


Awesome. I am in Ireland so unfortunately it will take mine an extra day to get here. I will post up my thoughts as well once I get it.


----------



## Sketchus

I really hope they're all good models.

Maybe I'm being stupid but isn't brightness 38 incredibly low?!


----------



## speedyeggtart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> I really hope they're all good models.
> 
> Maybe I'm being stupid but isn't brightness 38 incredibly low?!


No - most people use between 100nits to 200nits for normal and graphics/editing work, so it is around that range (varies per monitor/panel).


----------



## RobotDevil666

Did anyone in UK got their monitor yet ?
OCUK states 26 Oct hopefully I'll have mine on 27th


----------



## Wickeruk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Did anyone in UK got their monitor yet ?
> OCUK states 26 Oct hopefully I'll have mine on 27th


OCUK have their stock in today, I received my shipping notification about an hour ago so will have it tomorrow.

Excited!


----------



## Zanchito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hosko*
> 
> Have you tried the settings from TFT Central?
> 
> Brightness Contrast R G B Preset Mode
> 34 50 49 49 51 User
> 
> ICC Profile


Thanks, I had already tried them and didn't quite look well for me (I haven't been able to get ICCs working in Win10). Every panel and every room is a bit different, though.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickeruk*
> 
> OCUK have their stock in today, I received my shipping notification about an hour ago so will have it tomorrow.
> 
> Excited!


Yesss I just spoke to OCUK and mine will be shipping today for delivery tomorrow along with all the parts for my 6700k build







, so excited for this.


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanchito*
> 
> Thanks, I had already tried them and didn't quite look well for me (I haven't been able to get ICCs working in Win10). Every panel and every room is a bit different, though.


Did you manage to install it?


----------



## Zanchito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Did you manage to install it?


The ICC? I don't even know if they install at all or not. The dialog is confusing as heck. Win7 was really easy.


----------



## hosko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanchito*
> 
> I haven't been able to get ICCs working in Win10)


Its the same as Windows 7, Control Panel > Colour Management

Here is a guide

TFT Central ICC guide


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanchito*
> 
> The ICC? I don't even know if they install at all or not. The dialog is confusing as heck. Win7 was really easy.


Hah, yeah I have no idea what I'm doing...


----------



## Cpt FatPants

I've gone for it, OCUK hope to have it by tomorrow.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt FatPants*
> 
> I've gone for it, OCUK hope to have it by tomorrow.


wow congrats man, im still undecided, i need someone from UK to get this monitor and to confirm it problem free


----------



## Zanchito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hosko*
> 
> Its the same as Windows 7, Control Panel > Colour Management
> 
> Here is a guide
> 
> TFT Central ICC guide


Thank you very much, one couldn't ask for better information. Still, I had trouble with the process and the window, even though I've done it no probs in Win7. I may try again in the weekend!


----------



## Cpt FatPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> wow congrats man, im still undecided, i need someone from UK to get this monitor and to confirm it problem free


Thanks. we know some have problems and some don't, I think its more of deciding you want it, then press play and start playing the panel game. Fingers crossed i'll get a full house first play...







, but i'm sure i'll be letting you and others here know how that goes pretty soon.


----------



## Vladislavs

haha thats very kind of you! I never even tried anything over 60 hz before so im just curious how it will be + ultrawide


----------



## eucalyptus

A few shops in Scandinavia has pushed the date to 3th December lol. If we have luck maybe I can have it too Christmas?


----------



## Wickeruk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> haha thats very kind of you! I never even tried anything over 60 hz before so im just curious how it will be + ultrawide


Same here, tomorrow I will feel like its one small step for man.....

any suggestions to what people are trying 1st on these panels when they get them? Movies (specify)? Games?

Or do I go ahead and bump that refresh rate all the way up to 11 straight away?


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> A few shops in Scandinavia has pushed the date to 3th December lol. If we have luck maybe I can have it too Christmas?


I know how you feel dude, all the shops around my little country have it in stock but none of them will deliver to my door.. guess im gnna have to be patient.. wich is rlly hard with me allready having tried the monitor for a couple of days from that first batch of blue banding ones. Bleh


----------



## hunter-dutuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> A few shops in Scandinavia has pushed the date to 3th December lol. If we have luck maybe I can have it too Christmas?


Switzerland here. They pushed it from the 27th of October to 1st of December....


----------



## latexyankee

Listen up people....



Check your Microcenters NOW

Long story short. I've been refreshing every major retailer every 60 seconds for a week now. I saw this morning at 9am that Microcenter finally had a product page for the X34 though it said sold out at every store in the country. I was going to call at 10am and ask when they expected stock but I decided to leave work and just get to to the store before it opened. At 9:58 I ran to the back and showed the gentleman what I was looking for on their mobile website from my phone. He said chances are there were a few in the warehouse awaiting shipment to store. I simply wanted to attempt to pay now and receive it whenever they arrive. He went to check with management and came out smiling stating they had ONE and it literally just arrived so they had no time to update the website. They said there is literally no timeline and have no idea when to expect more units, I grabbed it and 2 people about 10 after 10am were asking me at checkout if there were anymore. One employee kept saying "damn I was 5 minutes late." It was actually weird, like my nerd adrenaline was pumping or something.

Moral of the story, if you have a Microcenter close by, GO NOW, they may not have had a chance to update the website with one in stock.

I may be the only person in the Columbus Ohio area with one of these at the moment.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> A few shops in Scandinavia has pushed the date to 3th December lol. If we have luck maybe I can have it too Christmas?


I guess I should make a wish to Santa Claus to get it


----------



## Whyskit

That weird, i know someone who ordered it on scan.co.uk, and they shipped it just now...


----------



## funfordcobra

WELL.. I was going to exchange mine directly through acer but one of the mods said that, "We are not prepaired to have customers at our factory."

My guess is that they don't want us to see their QC team but little do they know, we already know.. I simply asked because he mentioned to me that they wanted faulty samples because they cant reproduce the error, I'm not about to start shipping my monitor to them and just hope they give me a good one in return.

He wouldn't give me conformation that they would take care of shipping or be able to guarantee that we get one back with low BLB levels. As long as this doesn't effect the longevity of the monitor, I'm done posting on their site. It's going to be a big wild goose chase just like they do at ASUS.

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/image.png.html


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> WELL.. I was going to exchange mine directly through acer but one of the mods said that, "We are not prepaired to have customers at our factory."
> 
> My guess is that they don't want us to see their QC team but little do they know, we already know.. I simply asked because he mentioned to me that they wanted faulty samples because they cant reproduce the error, I'm not about to start shipping my monitor to them and just hope they give me a good one in return.
> 
> He wouldn't give me conformation that they would take care of shipping or be able to guarantee that we get one back with low BLB levels. As long as this doesn't effect the longevity of the monitor, I'm done posting on their site. It's going to be a big wild goose chase just like they do at ASUS.
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/image.png.html


I lol'ed at that. yeah bro if it works for you and doesn't affect regular usage, then why bother exchanging. wait for a proper official response to the issue I say.

would you mind taking a couple of sharp pics of the back and side-back profile if it's not too much trouble? there are no back shots online except for promo shots. thanks a million.


----------



## Ryzone

Damn. I'll have to check my local Microcenter. Although mine is pretty popular I'm sure it's already out of stock there. That's badass though @latexyankee. I hope you got a good one!


----------



## -terabyte-

For anyone interested there are 6 X34 available for immediate dispatch on OcUK: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-089-AC&groupid=17&catid=948


----------



## funfordcobra

Sorry not sharp but I tried.

I don't know why people are complaining about the design. I like the back and led lights.

The asus frame is atrocious. It looks like a star destroyer from SW.


----------



## Zanchito

I thought the leds were silly, but white and power 3 is actually useful for the keyboard


----------



## funfordcobra

and here is the asus version releasing in November from the same angles:

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/isd3.jpg.html

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/isd4.jpg.html


----------



## Ryzone

Just called my local Microcenter and the guy said they are sold out.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> WELL.. I was going to exchange mine directly through acer but one of the mods said that, "We are not prepaired to have customers at our factory."
> 
> My guess is that they don't want us to see their QC team but little do they know, we already know.. I simply asked because he mentioned to me that they wanted faulty samples because they cant reproduce the error, I'm not about to start shipping my monitor to them and just hope they give me a good one in return.
> 
> He wouldn't give me conformation that they would take care of shipping or be able to guarantee that we get one back with low BLB levels. As long as this doesn't effect the longevity of the monitor, I'm done posting on their site. It's going to be a big wild goose chase just like they do at ASUS.
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/image.png.html


One question to you man, any idea if this monitor will work at 60 hz on displayport 1.1 (my 3 years old laptop got this) ?
I googled the **** out of it, some people say yes , some say no, some say only at 50 hz, some says only at 30


----------



## funfordcobra

Well I ran my LG34UM95P (3340x1440) @ 60HZ using DP 1.1 for a year so I'd say yes from personal experience. The only time I would say no is POSSIBLE theres not enough bandwidth for 100hz but I think you could go over 60, maybe 75. 60 will be fine for sure.


----------



## Vladislavs

great news!







thank you


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not sharp but I tried.
> 
> I don't know why people are complaining about the design. I like the back and led lights.
> 
> The asus frame is atrocious. It looks like a star destroyer from SW.


thank you sir. does it look plasticky/cheap to you? the shiny portions?

i'm gonna mount the monitor on a vesa stand so the stand doesn't matter to me at all.


----------



## funfordcobra

Its gloss so you have to take care of it. It will need polish every month at least or it will cloud. If you ever touch it immediately wipe. If you leave fingerprints on heavy gloss, they can burn in depending on your skin oil.

My asus VG248Qes did. all 3.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Its gloss so you have to take care of it. It will need polish every month at least or it will cloud. If you ever touch it immediately wipe. If you leave fingerprints on heavy gloss, they can burn in depending on your skin oil.
> 
> My asus VG248Qes did. all 3.


I got Montana Gold - white pure spray cans, NIIICE! White monitor!

Just joking - would never spray paint a 1300 dollar monitor.

Or yes I would actually, maybe.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Its gloss so you have to take care of it. It will need polish every month at least or it will cloud. If you ever touch it immediately wipe. If you leave fingerprints on heavy gloss, they can burn in depending on your skin oil.
> 
> My asus VG248Qes did. all 3.


good to know bout the back. sounds like alot of care needs to be taken. how do you like the AR film on the Acer? not too grainy?


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> For anyone interested there are 6 X34 available for immediate dispatch on OcUK: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-089-AC&groupid=17&catid=948


cheers dude just ordered mine for saturday


----------



## Juvious

Got mine today, very happy with it so far after a somewhat scary unpacking. After getting the monitor out I noticed a few smudges on the screen and a few fingerprints on the top of the monitor (probably held there while packing) but luckily they cleaned right off. I have a very minor amount of back light bleed in the top left and nowhere else that I've noticed yet (will run another test when it gets dark) and the coil buzz is present as well but nothing that I can hear unless its super quiet in the room. My computers fans drown it out. OC's to 100hz no problem and I do not have the issue with the back light not turning on after waking up. Overall very happy with it thus far.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

NCIX has stock!

">10" units in BC.

They are overpriced by about $90 CAD, but if we've learned anything recently that's about $1USD, so I went ahead and ordered one with overnight shipping. $2102 CAD after 13% tax... I must be crazy. Maybe when the rest of the country wakes up, you'll be able to price match it.

It's too bad Acer removed the CA product page, because I would have PMed it to that.


----------



## brighttail

The small bit of glow/bleed I had in the left bottom corner seems to have gone.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I got Montana Gold - white pure spray cans, NIIICE! White monitor!
> 
> Just joking - would never spray paint a 1300 dollar monitor.
> 
> Or yes I would actually, maybe.


We could degloss it with 800g sandpaper and it would be matte. IDK if that'd count as physical damage though. prolly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> good to know bout the back. sounds like alot of care needs to be taken. how do you like the AR film on the Acer? not too grainy?


Its good. Its the same on all LG panels and that's what I had before. It also looks better than my XB27HU and I'm not sure of the screen coating on that one.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> The small bit of glow/bleed I had in the left bottom corner seems to have gone.


That's awesome to hear. Did it vanish under regular use or did you apply some heat to it?

Debating on taking a hairdryer to mine right off the bat, or giving it some time.


----------



## Sketchus

Maybe I'm being an idiot but I'm struggling to get games to run at 100hz.

Borderlands 2 should work right? I have the desktop displaying at 100hz fine, and I've definitely disabled Vsync in game, but it always caps at 61fps. Same with L4D2.

I have Titan X SLI, so I should easily drive 100fps on those games.


----------



## Stangs55

New X34 in the house....

So far, no flickering at 100Hz









Gotta wait for it to get dark to test the BLB....but at least it's working!


----------



## brighttail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> That's awesome to hear. Did it vanish under regular use or did you apply some heat to it?
> 
> Debating on taking a hairdryer to mine right off the bat, or giving it some time.


Normal use so far. There is still some minor glow but I chalk that up to normal IPS glow but no bleed that I can see.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Maybe I'm being an idiot but I'm struggling to get games to run at 100hz.
> 
> Borderlands 2 should work right? I have the desktop displaying at 100hz fine, and I've definitely disabled Vsync in game, but it always caps at 61fps. Same with L4D2.
> 
> I have Titan X SLI, so I should easily drive 100fps on those games.


download the hotfix nvidia driver. The last official (whql) one has a gsync bug.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> New X34 in the house....
> 
> So far, no flickering at 100Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta wait for it to get dark to test the BLB....but at least it's working!


sweet!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> Normal use so far. There is still some minor glow but I chalk that up to normal IPS glow but no bleed that I can see.


Excellent, thanks man. I'll just let mine settle for a week or so before frigging with it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> New X34 in the house....
> 
> So far, no flickering at 100Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta wait for it to get dark to test the BLB....but at least it's working!


Great to hear this isn't like the Swift was where you'd need 5 returns before landing a nice one.


----------



## latexyankee

Got it unpacked, the build quality is nice. Not incredible but not cheap.

OC to 100hz immediately on the desktop, no issues. Have tried any games yet, nor gsync. This is my first gsync display so im not sure what to expect or if ill notice anything at all.

Leaving for parent teacher conference then ill begin the important stuff!


----------



## Cpt FatPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> For anyone interested there are 6 X34 available for immediate dispatch on OcUK: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-089-AC&groupid=17&catid=948


Only 1 left, anyone for the last hot cake .


----------



## Vladislavs

i just pulled the trigger, on this last one! hopefully i made it in time lol!


----------



## Cpt FatPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> i just pulled the trigger, on this last one! hopefully i made it in time lol!


Congratulations Vladislavs welcome to the party, tomorrow can't come fast enough.


----------



## brighttail

Feels good doesn't it?


----------



## Vladislavs

awesome!









im on 23" TN 60 hz samsung panel from 2009







im ready for a shock!


----------



## funfordcobra

Just to clarify, I've probably spent around 3k in monitors just in 3 years, not including this purchase. Also another 4-5k in 4k TVs. This was the best purchase out of all of them that I made and the only purchase I can see myself keeping for 2-3 years instead of swapping out every 6 months or sooner..


----------



## ratzofftoya

Just went to the Acer site, saw that that they had a "Buy Now" link up, got it from CDW on backorder. Should be coming in November 5.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> NCIX has stock!
> 
> ">10" units in BC.
> 
> They are overpriced by about $90 CAD, but if we've learned anything recently that's about $1USD, so I went ahead and ordered one with overnight shipping. $2102 CAD after 13% tax... I must be crazy. Maybe when the rest of the country wakes up, you'll be able to price match it.
> 
> It's too bad Acer removed the CA product page, because I would have PMed it to that.


I'm in Canada and I'm looking at that vs PG348Q... man 2.1k $ argggg


----------



## latexyankee

No blue banding

No dead pixels that I can tell (the screen is large). If there are they are in the top and bottom corners and I wouldn't care anyway.

Very little BLB on the upper right corner. Now there IS IPS glow uniformed around the screen. It's not bad, not bad at all. We're never gonna get deep blacks with these anyway. I came from a Qnix 120hz and the BLB was unbearable. I tried several ways to fight it, including all the posts on these boards about about bending the frame, electrical tape etc..Nothing really worked. It was horrific along the bottom and would drive me nuts in Skyrim. This is much better. Testing games is next.

Pics if anyone cares








Obviously I haven't updated the specs in my sig in years...should get on that.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> I'm in Canada and I'm looking at that vs PG348Q... man 2.1k $ argggg


Don't forget about that ROG tax though. There's also the fact that I got my Swift at best Buy for $799.99 CAD late last year, and they're now $949.99. I wouldn't expect this to go down much any time soon. Maybe a $100 drop to $1599 by mid next year if our dollar improves drastically.

With that said I feel like the PG348Q will easily hit $2300 or more.


----------



## Pikaru

If anyone's interested, shopblt has some on backorder:

http://www.shopblt.com/item/acer-um.cx1aa.a01-34in-widescreen-curved-lcd/acer_umcx1aaa01.html


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> If anyone's interested, shopblt has some on backorder:
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/item/acer-um.cx1aa.a01-34in-widescreen-curved-lcd/acer_umcx1aaa01.html


I was going to order from them today, if my luck at Microcenter didn't turn out the way it did.

I called them yesterday, seemed legit, read some reviews of an employee who states many federal gov agencies are customers. They are only charging $1200 with free shipping to boot. won't charge the card until order is shipped so you can cancel.

You must search by the manufacturer ID though cm.cx1aa.a01 make sure its not .001 in the last octet, that's the freesync.

I say go for it, they had 5 left yesterday scheduled for 11/3


----------



## brighttail

I paid from Acer Canada $1799 + tax and $55 overnight shipping.. Overall price was about $1934.

On another note, I keep seeing the validity test with the grey/white/black boxes. Could someone tell me what test this is and a url to download it?

I'd love to run it.

Thanks.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I was going to order from them today, if my luck at Microcenter didn't turn out the way it did.
> 
> I called them yesterday, seemed legit read some reviews of an employee who states many federal gov agencies are customers. They are only charging $1200 with free shipping to boot.
> 
> I say go for it, they had 5 left yesterday scheduled for 11/3


Yea i ordered one. Same price as a regular one shipped to my APO address instead of newegg charging me 90 USD for shipping.

On another note, anyone know the difference between UM.CX1AA.A01 and UM.CX1AA.002? If you look up either one they both show up as the X34.


----------



## SinfulRoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> I paid from Acer Canada $1799 + tax and $55 overnight shipping.. Overall price was about $1934.
> 
> On another note, I keep seeing the validity test with the grey/white/black boxes. Could someone tell me what test this is and a url to download it?
> 
> I'd love to run it.
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping
The test is done to verify your screen overclock to determine if it is stable, so no frame skipping.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Yea i ordered one. Same price as a regular one shipped to my APO address instead of newegg charging me 90 USD for shipping.
> 
> On another note, anyone know the difference between UM.CX1AA.A01 and UM.CX1AA.002? If you look up either one they both show up as the X34.


If the last portion is .00X that is a notification of the freesync version, bmijpphz to the best of my knowledge.

The gsync must be .A01 and its also Bmiphz.

I admit I have not seen a .002 version but unless I see the .A for the first character in the last portion its a red flag for freesync.


----------



## brighttail

Thanks all.

No frame skipping.. Looks good thanks!


----------



## latexyankee

Alright this is embarrassing. I am an enthusiast, been building for almost 20 years now, but I cannot, for the life of me, calibrate displays, I do not have the eye for it. I have a spyder pro 3 but I do not feel like using it right now, busy testing other functions of the monitor.

TO THOSE THAT USE THE TFT CENTRAL SETTINGS, or all you smart people...

The settings call for the RGB (red green blue) values, but there is also cyan magenta and yellow within the OSD. Do I leave these values as defualt? Theyre set to 150 something versus my custom RGB which is 49,49 and 50? What am I missing? I want to compare the TFT central setting with whatever my spyder 3 assigns.

Thanks, and don't laugh.


----------



## funfordcobra

Default


----------



## telc

Onboard with driver for delivery - I feel like a kid on Christmas


----------



## Sgtstinker

Hey guys. I've been lurking on this thread for a while now, and this has become my dream monitor. I wasn't positive until just this week that this was the monitor for me so I didn't get the chance to preorder. I'd buy it up in a second if it was back in stock at Newegg especially because I'd like the increased warranty option. That link to Bottom Line Telecommunications looks incredibly tempting even though I don't see an extra warranty option. But is it seriously almost $100 cheaper on there?


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtstinker*
> 
> Hey guys. I've been lurking on this thread for a while now, and this has become my dream monitor. I wasn't positive until just this week that this was the monitor for me so I didn't get the chance to preorder. I'd buy it up in a second if it was back in stock at Newegg especially because I'd like the increased warranty option. That link to Bottom Line Telecommunications looks incredibly tempting even though I don't see an extra warranty option. But is it seriously almost $100 cheaper on there?


Never bought anything from there myself but it is, or was yesterday $1202 USD with shipping.

Like I said earlier, I was determined I was going to order one there tonight if I had no luck. Spoke to representative on the phone...no charge until shipped.

If it turns out bogus you can always cancel or take it up with your bank, mine is always an immediate credit of funds if things get sketchy.

Better yet use a credit card, always more protection.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Default


Was that aimed at me in regards to the other OSD settings?


----------



## Sketchus

I feel your pain regarding calibration. I'm never sure if it's right or not. I have it next to my LG and it looks totally fine, but ever so slightly different from my LG and I have no idea if that's OK or not. It might be better calibrated than the LG but since this came second I honestly have no idea


----------



## brighttail

If I understand the TFT profile you can either set it manually using the monitor panel or you can load the profile as a software option. Doing both does nothing correct?


----------



## Sgtstinker

Just jumped on the backorder from BLT. Can only hope it gets here in time for Fallout 4! The hype is real!


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> I feel your pain regarding calibration. I'm never sure if it's right or not. I have it next to my LG and it looks totally fine, but ever so slightly different from my LG and I have no idea if that's OK or not. It might be better calibrated than the LG but since this came second I honestly have no idea


I have a sypder 3 pro but I haven't used it. As I said before, I am a complete MORON when it comes to color correction. But the TFT settings I've applied without touching cyan, magenta, and yellow look real good.


----------



## latexyankee

So for my final update today, this thing is a keeper.

The BLB is regulated to the upper right corner and it is minuscule. I'm not providing a pic because it exaggerates the situation, you'll just have to trust me. It is so much better than any other IPS I've owned that perhaps I just received an excellent sample. This is not to say there is not GLOW, which is apparent...blacks are just not real deep blacks...thats it.

I used it for about 3 hours straight on the desktop, finishing work related tasks, applying settings and just exploring the device.

I booted up BF4 and Witcher 3 and holy crap, it's a whole new experience. Gsync is amazing far, I even saw the effect while watching benchmarks in Valley.

It's too expensive, I know. Is it worth the asking price? No, not a chance. But if you indulge you will not be disappointed.

Running 980ti under water @1550mhz, frames are great

And SO FAR I've not had an issue where my monitor boots halfway from resting. I never put my PC to sleep, just close the screen after 30 minutes. I will test this with sleep mode tonight.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtstinker*
> 
> Just jumped on the backorder from BLT. Can only hope it gets here in time for Fallout 4! The hype is real!


Update us on how it goes. The prices on alot of their high end stuff is 10-20% under MSRP, so I'd like to keep that site in mind.

Fallout 4 is the only reason I dropped $1379 on this display. The kids can eat mac n cheese

*Joke guys...Joke*


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I have a sypder 3 pro but I haven't used it. As I said before, I am a complete MORON when it comes to color correction. But the TFT settings I've applied without touching cyan, magenta, and yellow look real good.


I found why I didn't think it looks quite as good as my LG. The LG has a sharpening filter built in which even on 0 is still definitely there. This doesn't seem to at all. So it's not even objectively better, it was just something I'd grown use to.

I think the key thing is to just not worry if you're happy with how it looks. If I didn't have anything to compare it to, I would never had noticed.


----------



## funfordcobra

Champions are raised on mac&cheese. I'm hungry.


----------



## funfordcobra

Ok sooooooo.. they guy..... that ... is testing the monitors this weekend....Just posted in the official acer forum that he doesn't.... know....
how to distinguish BLB from IPS glow. FacePalm.

This is why guys, THIS is why we are getting bad monitors.



anyway I schooled him as best I could, with pics and videos and simple eye tests.


----------



## hosko

Don't touch the second stage CCR options just RGB. RGB gets the 100% colours to where they are meant to be, the ICC profile fixes the rest


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Champions are raised on mac&cheese. I'm hungry.


Word


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Ok sooooooo.. they guy..... that ... is testing the monitors this weekend....Just posted in the official acer forum that he doesn't.... know....
> how to distinguish BLB from IPS glow. FacePalm.
> 
> This is why guys, THIS is why we are getting bad monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> anyway I schooled him as best I could, with pics and videos and simple eye tests.


Link?


----------



## funfordcobra

In my sig


----------



## latexyankee

And I quote from funfordcobras' link in his signiture.

This is Corey from Acer support on their site:

"This is actually my first personal use case with a gsync monitor, I've got it turned on in the nvcp and I have overclock on 100hz and it's running well. I downloaded the Nvidia Pendelum program which was a cool demonstration. Any advice for a first time, testing and things like that pass them on and I'll do as much as I can. I now know I need to upgrade video cards. This 970 isn't cutting it"

Exactly as most thought, the support team has no knowledge of the actual product, let alone Gsync technology as a whole.

I like my display, and I want it to last 3 years before upgrading but damn if this statement doesn't make one feel uneasy about the situation.

I guess we can register the product for the 3 year warranty and hope for the best?

DAMN


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> And I quote from funfordcobras' link in his signiture.
> 
> This is Corey from Acer support on their site:
> 
> "This is actually my first personal use case with a gsync monitor, I've got it turned on in the nvcp and I have overclock on 100hz and it's running well. I downloaded the Nvidia Pendelum program which was a cool demonstration. Any advice for a first time, testing and things like that pass them on and I'll do as much as I can. I now know I need to upgrade video cards. This 970 isn't cutting it"
> 
> Exactly as most thought, the support team has no knowledge of the actual product, let alone Gsync technology as a whole.
> 
> I like my display, and I want it to last 3 years before upgrading but damn if this statement doesn't make one feel uneasy about the situation.
> 
> I guess we can register the product for the 3 year warranty and hope for the best?
> 
> DAMN


How's that possible. Why would they let someone with zero experience champion the customer front?? Makes no sense at all.


----------



## gtgtogo

I know people have uploaded frame skip tests, but I'm pretty sure not at 1/5 exposure like the website recommends. There is an iPhone app called ProCam that lets you change the exposure, I'm not sure if the app is free or on android, but if someone can do the frame skip test with 1/5 exposure that'd be great. Thanks


----------



## funfordcobra

He told me through pm he has worked there for a decade. How is it that I fully got in computers in 2012 just tinkering on gaming rigs and know more than a him?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I'm glad there is at least someone at Acer going hands on with the issues, maybe this is the crash course they need. Hopefully it will actually lead to some kind of resolution.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtgtogo*
> 
> I know people have uploaded frame skip tests, but I'm pretty sure not at 1/5 exposure like the website recommends. There is an iPhone app called ProCam that lets you change the exposure, I'm not sure if the app is free or on android, but if someone can do the frame skip test with 1/5 exposure that'd be great. Thanks


Mine was at 1/5


----------



## gtgtogo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> Mine was at 1/5


Oh, which page?


----------



## skypine27

Ok so I think I'm the first person in Hong Kong to get one. Arrived today. Upgraded from the same-paneled cruved LG 34" in order to experience 100hz and g-sync.

Impressions so far:

*No set up/detection issue on first boot. I was previouisly using DP with the LG (including using the same USB and DP cable that came with the LG). BIOS and Windows 10 saw the monitor just fine
*OSD is pretty horrible with respect to navigating using the buttoms
*I don't use the speakers (who would??) so cant comment
*Stand is fine. Same base foot print as the LG, you need a deep desk to game
*100 HZ worked fine
*Some BLB in the corners, similar to my LG. Not noticeable in games and camera makes is much more exaggerated than in real life
*Have some issues in games I didn't have before. For example, in Elite Dangerous, ALT Tabbing to the desktop now caused the screen to lock black and I couldn't get it back, had to reboot. This didn't happen with the LG
*Far Cry 4 now crashes to a BSOD immediate after loading the opening screens. Says DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER. This never happened wth the LG but it could be an issue with later NVidia drivers since I haven't played FC4 in a while
*War Thunder at 60 fps vs 100 fps. You DOO see the difference. Scenery pans around much smoother / crisper.
*In ARK surivial, I cant tell any difference between 60 fps and 100 fps, but the game may be locked at 60 or even 30 fps, I don't know.
*my LG (again, uses the same panel) was permanently "dim". I had to keep the brightness set to 100% and even then I games I had to slide the gamma slider way up just to meet the games recommended brightness setting (in those menu tests where you move a slider around until you barely see the symbol etc). This didn't bother me so I didn't send it back. This Acer, however, I had to turn the brightness pretty far down. I have brightness set at 50% and contrast set at 50%. And recommend color settings from guys yet?
*haven't had time to test other games yet, just got it today

Pics:

http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0168.jpg.html

http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0167.jpg.html

Acer 100% brightness:
http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0166.jpg.html

LG (at 100% brightness):


Acer at 100% brightness:




LG @ 100 % brightness:


Acer, WarThunder locked at a solid 100FPS using "adaptive v-sync" in game option:


----------



## funfordcobra

This guy thinks he won the monitor lottery in the acer thread. lol


----------



## ratzofftoya

Ugh. That BLB is gross. Is it more apparent in a camera than in person? I have never noticed it in person, but these pictures make it seem ******* atrocious.


----------



## skypine27

His camera may exaggerate the results. I just took these two pics now.. The effect looks much worse on camera than with my naked eye just staring at the screen in person:

50% brightness 50% contrast:

(room lighting on)
http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0176.jpg.html
(room lighting off)
http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0175.jpg.html


----------



## Zanchito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Alright this is embarrassing. I am an enthusiast, been building for almost 20 years now, but I cannot, for the life of me, calibrate displays, I do not have the eye for it. I have a spyder pro 3 but I do not feel like using it right now, busy testing other functions of the monitor.
> 
> TO THOSE THAT USE THE TFT CENTRAL SETTINGS, or all you smart people...
> 
> The settings call for the RGB (red green blue) values, but there is also cyan magenta and yellow within the OSD. Do I leave these values as defualt? Theyre set to 150 something versus my custom RGB which is 49,49 and 50? What am I missing? I want to compare the TFT central setting with whatever my spyder 3 assigns.
> 
> Thanks, and don't laugh.


There's a video someone uploaded on how to get to the right color settings, not the RGBCYMK ramp. When over the option for personal colour, do a *double tap* on the "in" button. If you do a single tap, it sends you to the RGBCYMK ramp, if you do a double, it sends you to the right RGB options.


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Ok so I think I'm the first person in Hong Kong to get one. Arrived today. Upgraded from the same-paneled cruved LG 34" in order to experience 100hz and g-sync.
> 
> Impressions so far:
> 
> *No set up/detection issue on first boot. I was previouisly using DP with the LG (including using the same USB and DP cable that came with the LG). BIOS and Windows 10 saw the monitor just fine
> *OSD is pretty horrible with respect to navigating using the buttoms
> *I don't use the speakers (who would??) so cant comment
> *Stand is fine. Same base foot print as the LG, you need a deep desk to game
> *100 HZ worked fine
> *Some BLB in the corners, similar to my LG. Not noticeable in games and camera makes is much more exaggerated than in real life
> *Have some issues in games I didn't have before. For example, in Elite Dangerous, ALT Tabbing to the desktop now caused the screen to lock black and I couldn't get it back, had to reboot. This didn't happen with the LG
> *Far Cry 4 now crashes to a BSOD immediate after loading the opening screens. Says DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER. This never happened wth the LG but it could be an issue with later NVidia drivers since I haven't played FC4 in a while
> *War Thunder at 60 fps vs 100 fps. You DOO see the difference. Scenery pans around much smoother / crisper.
> *In ARK surivial, I cant tell any difference between 60 fps and 100 fps, but the game may be locked at 60 or even 30 fps, I don't know.
> *my LG (again, uses the same panel) was permanently "dim". I had to keep the brightness set to 100% and even then I games I had to slide the gamma slider way up just to meet the games recommended brightness setting (in those menu tests where you move a slider around until you barely see the symbol etc). This didn't bother me so I didn't send it back. This Acer, however, I had to turn the brightness pretty far down. I have brightness set at 50% and contrast set at 50%. And recommend color settings from guys yet?
> *haven't had time to test other games yet, just got it today
> 
> Pics:
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0168.jpg.html
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0167.jpg.html
> 
> Acer 100% brightness:
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0166.jpg.html
> 
> LG (at 100% brightness):
> 
> 
> Acer at 100% brightness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG @ 100 % brightness:
> 
> 
> Acer, WarThunder locked at a solid 100FPS using "adaptive v-sync" in game option:


You are the first person. I have all but given up at this point. will definately delay fallout until this screen comes


----------



## webmi




----------



## windholic

I just received my X34, put it up - and I am afraid it is going back unless someone has a solution. Great picture, next to no BLB, runs 100Hz stable, BUT:

On a white background, even if it is just a website, a very loud, clear *whine/buzzing sound*. It was hardly audible at 60Hz (had to get my ear close), but at 100Hz I can hear it from 1M away easily. I thought that should be fixed? Mine is from the shipment just received by overclockers UK yesterday.

Is there a fix or that is definitely an RMA?

Edit: Definitely going back - stable in Windows, but going into a game (e.g. GTA V) causes the screen to switch on/off constantly until back in Windows. Driver issues? Can't see how.


----------



## skypine27

Ohh, I forgot to mention on my screen, no coil whine. (however my hearing isn't that awesome anymore)

Yes, to the guy asking, the camera really exaggerates the BLB. I just spent 2 hours in ARK Evolved which has a very dark night cycle, and I didn't notice the BLB one big.

Really happy with the monitor (except the strange Far Cry 4 issue, which I will attempt to fix right now).

Normal desktop pic:


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windholic*
> 
> Edit: Definitely going back - stable in Windows, but going into a game (e.g. GTA V) causes the screen to switch on/off constantly until back in Windows. Driver issues? Can't see how.


Im having some weird issues as well sometimes. For example, in Far Cry 4, as soon as I go into settings and change the FPS limit from 60 up to 100 (it doesn't have a vsync box that Im aware of), BOOM i get a crash to a BSOD of driver_overran_stack_buffer. Google reveals nothing related to far cry 4 but lots of forums about it and the fix is complicated (reading the memory.dmp dump file somehow to see what the last thing loaded was...)

EDIT: No problem getting into GTA V story mode. But still cant get Far Cry 4 to not crash. I am going to try nvidia beta drivers (if there are any yet) and will update


----------



## windholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Im having some weird issues as well sometimes. For example, in Far Cry 4, as soon as I go into settings and change the FPS limit from 60 up to 100 (it doesn't have a vsync box that Im aware of), BOOM i get a crash to a BSOD of driver_overran_stack_buffer. Google reveals nothing related to far cry 4 but lots of forums about it and the fix is complicated (reading the memory.dmp dump file somehow to see what the last thing loaded was...)
> 
> EDIT: No problem getting into GTA V story mode. But still cant get Far Cry 4 to not crash. I am going to try nvidia beta drivers (if there are any yet) and will update


The weird part is - it doesn't crash. The game is running. The monitor comes on, shows me the game for about 1 second, and shuts off again. Enough time to navigate 1 second at a time out of the game, and as soon as I am back in Windows it is fine again. Not investing time into investigating further due to the horrible coil whine.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webmi*


Can you link the make, model and where to purchase your monitor mount?

Thx


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Im having some weird issues as well sometimes. For example, in Far Cry 4, as soon as I go into settings and change the FPS limit from 60 up to 100 (it doesn't have a vsync box that Im aware of), BOOM i get a crash to a BSOD of driver_overran_stack_buffer. Google reveals nothing related to far cry 4 but lots of forums about it and the fix is complicated (reading the memory.dmp dump file somehow to see what the last thing loaded was...)
> 
> EDIT: No problem getting into GTA V story mode. But still cant get Far Cry 4 to not crash. I am going to try nvidia beta drivers (if there are any yet) and will update


Not to sound like a troll but I've read nothing but bad things about Far Cry 4 (as far as optimization goes) on PC which is why I never bought the game. If it ever goes on sale for $10 or less I may give it a go but definitely not paying over that based on all the bad reviews.


----------



## Kicks Reseller

Just an update after owning it after a little over a week. OC set to 100mhz since day 1.

- BLB is still there. Top and bottom right corners came better but the top and bottom left corners seems like it came worst.
- Flickering comes once in a while. Just 1 flicker around the 3-4 hrs mark of use.
- Coilwhine seems like it got a tad louder, what's weird
is that the noise fluctuates when I'm scrolling down with mouse wheel on a white page. Especially searching wallaper in Google images
- BSOD happened couple times while playing MGSV and League of Legends (LOL) while changing resolution. Most likely a driver issues.
- Screen turns on halfway after sleep/wake. Only happened once.


----------



## webmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Can you link the make, model and where to purchase your monitor mount?
> 
> Thx


http://www.ergotron.com/ProductsDetails/tabid/65/PRDID/351/language/en-US/Default.aspx

bought it from amazon (germany) 2 years ago (very high quality build)

had to mod it a little bit in order to keep the 34" monitor at top level. unmodded the x34 is to heavy so the arm could not hold the monitor up. drilled a small hole in the hinge and fixed the arm at top level with a small metal pin.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kicks Reseller*
> 
> Just an update after owning it after a little over a week. OC set to 100mhz since day 1.
> 
> - BLB is still there. Top and bottom right corners came better but the top and bottom left corners seems like it came worst.


If its coming from the corners that is IPS glow. BLB generally comes from the edges of the monitor between the corners. ISP glow is very common for these monitors but will very on intensity from monitor to monitor. Also adjusting the brightness level to your desired user level will make a difference. For example if I set my brightness up to 100% the ISP glow is pretty bad but I would never run my monitor at 100%. I play in a very dark room so I set mine to 30% and at that level I see no ISP glow at all.


----------



## Kicks Reseller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> If its coming from the corners that is IPS glow. BLB generally comes from the edges of the monitor between the corners. ISP glow is very common for these monitors but will very on intensity from monitor to monitor. Also adjusting the brightness level to your desired user level will make a difference. For example if I set my brightness up to 100% the ISP glow is pretty bad but I would never run my monitor at 100%. I play in a very dark room so I set mine to 30% and at that level I see no ISP glow at all.


My brightness is set to 35. All I can say it sucks playinh games that have dark scenes.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtgtogo*
> 
> Oh, which page?


This one.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kicks Reseller*
> 
> 
> My brightness is set to 35. All I can say it sucks playinh games that have dark scenes.


Yeah mine doesn't look like that. If that were mine I'd RMA that.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kicks Reseller*
> 
> 
> My brightness is set to 35. All I can say it sucks playinh games that have dark scenes.




This is mine at 30% in the lighting I play in.


----------



## Kicks Reseller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Yeah mine doesn't look like that. If that were mine I'd RMA that.


Yeah i'm thinking of it. I don't know if I should RMA it to acer or to newegg. Really do like the monitor just don't know if they have replacements on standby.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Yeah mine doesn't look like that. If that were mine I'd RMA that.


Kicks reseller what does yours look like in normal lighting? I have always found it a challenge to play in dark rooms with ips


----------



## Kicks Reseller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine at 30% in the lighting I play in.


How does yours look in pitch black dark room?
Well, mines does look better now in a low light room. Just a side lamp on
And majority of the time I do play with the lamp when it gets dark.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kicks Reseller*
> 
> How does yours look in pitch black dark room?
> Well, mines does look better now in a low light room. Just a side lamp on
> And majority of the time I do play with the lamp when it gets dark.


It looks fine for what one could expect from an IPS panel. I really can't photograph a completely dark room shot of this monitor to show because of the lack of lighting even if I were to turn off flash. It really doesn't matter to me either way as long as the monitor looks like it does when I play at the lighting I play at I'm content.


----------



## athenaesword

Try the hairdryer method? Haha


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windholic*
> 
> I just received my X34, put it up - and I am afraid it is going back unless someone has a solution. Great picture, next to no BLB, runs 100Hz stable, BUT:
> 
> On a white background, even if it is just a website, a very loud, clear *whine/buzzing sound*. It was hardly audible at 60Hz (had to get my ear close), but at 100Hz I can hear it from 1M away easily. I thought that should be fixed? Mine is from the shipment just received by overclockers UK yesterday.
> 
> Is there a fix or that is definitely an RMA?
> 
> Edit: Definitely going back - stable in Windows, but going into a game (e.g. GTA V) causes the screen to switch on/off constantly until back in Windows. Driver issues? Can't see how.


The latest Nvidia driver has issues with G-Sync, there is an hotfix out. Are you using the hotfix or not? If you aren't give it a try first.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The latest Nvidia driver has issues with G-Sync, there is an hotfix out. Are you using the hotfix or not? If you aren't give it a try first.


Thx for the info. Im trying that hot fix right now. I think g-sync was working fine but I'm baffled by the Far Cry 4 problem I cant solve.


----------



## Kicks Reseller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> Kicks reseller what does yours look like in normal lighting? I have always found it a challenge to play in dark rooms with ips


Looks better/enjoyable in regular lighting then in a very dark room. I always game with a lamp on anyways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> It looks fine for what one could expect from an IPS panel. I really can't photograph a completely dark room shot of this monitor to show because of the lack of lighting even if I were to turn off flash. It really doesn't matter to me either way as long as the monitor looks like it does when I play at the lighting I play at I'm content.


True, as long it looks good in the lighting and enjoyable.



Here is the lightning I game in. In person it looks way better.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Link to said hot fix please.


https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/885014/geforce-drivers/announcing-geforce-hotfix-driver-358-59/

There you go brother, even thoh i still dont have a monitor im keeping an eye on this thread like every hour


----------



## skypine27

And not to repeat myself here, but the BLB and/or IPS glow (whatever you want to call it) is WAAAY exaggerated on camera. Im using a Nikon 1 J5 to take the pics i posted and its a nice camera. And it definitely "over exposes" (if thats the right term) the orange/yellish glow in the corners. When seen through the naked eye, its no where near that pronounced.

Im sure some monitors have it worse than others but Im having no issues with that.

Update:

The hotfixed fixed my far cry 4 BSOD crash too! Thanks!!

Running at 90+ FPS and it is SMOOTH. I see the appeal of the extra 40hz in FPS games (though again, in Ark Surivial it makes no difference coming from my 60hz LG 34")
http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0181.jpg.html

http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0179.jpg.html


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kicks Reseller*
> 
> Looks better/enjoyable in regular lighting then in a very dark room. I always game with a lamp on anyways.
> True, as long it looks good in the lighting and enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the lightning I game in. In person it looks way better.


Yeah thats not to bad. Currently it would be hard to get a rma replacement due to the fact that Acer had limited supply of these monitors. If you were to rma it and they fixed your actual monitor instead of waiting for an replacement then that wouldn't be so bad but I honestly don't know how they are handling their rma's. The only issue I'm a little concerned with at the moment is the boot up half back screen, mainly just concerned that it will get worse over time. If it stays as it is then I'm fine with it as it only lights up half way on boot up but becomes fully lit shortly after post. Others are actually having issues with the half back lit while in Windows which is the concern I have that it might develop into later. fingers x'd


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/885014/geforce-drivers/announcing-geforce-hotfix-driver-358-59/
> 
> There you go brother, even thoh i still dont have a monitor im keeping an eye on this thread like every hour


Thx for the post. If I ever do decide to get this game at least I know there is a fix for it.


----------



## latexyankee

Is there no led or visual indicator to tell if Gsync is enabled on this monitor? all the other ones seem to have a specific color LED.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Is there no led or visual indicator to tell if Gsync is enabled on this monitor? all the other ones seem to have a specific color LED.


No, there is not. You can manually set the LED color and LED effect (like ripple, pulse, etc) in the OSD. But there is no effect for "g-sync on/off"


----------



## Sketchus

The more I play the more I'm convinced it's not me. Every game that I add a slight sharpening filter too looks noticeably crisper. It's like the monitor is blurring it slightly.

OK I think I got as good a picture as I'm going to get of it, hopefully someone can see what I mean:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Before:








After:


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Is there no led or visual indicator to tell if Gsync is enabled on this monitor? all the other ones seem to have a specific color LED.


You can enable the display of the current monitor's refresh rate in the upper right corner of the screen. If it stays fixed at 100 Hz, G-Sync is most likely off. But if it varies during gameplay, G-Sync is doing it's work.

You can also tell the driver in the Nvidia control panel to show in an overlay whether G-Sync is active or not.


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> And not to repeat myself here, but the BLB and/or IPS glow (whatever you want to call it) is WAAAY exaggerated on camera. Im using a Nikon 1 J5 to take the pics i posted and its a nice camera. And it definitely "over exposes" (if thats the right term) the orange/yellish glow in the corners. When seen through the naked eye, its no where near that pronounced.
> 
> Im sure some monitors have it worse than others but Im having no issues with that.
> 
> Update:
> 
> The hotfixed fixed my far cry 4 BSOD crash too! Thanks!!
> 
> Running at 90+ FPS and it is SMOOTH. I see the appeal of the extra 40hz in FPS games (though again, in Ark Surivial it makes no difference coming from my 60hz LG 34")
> ]


I have the LG 34 for a little now, and was toying with the possibility of making the jump to GSync/higher refresh. Your opinion was it was worth it?


----------



## Ha-Nocri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> The more I play the more I'm convinced it's not me. Every game that I add a slight sharpening filter too looks noticeably crisper. It's like the monitor is blurring it slightly.
> 
> OK I think I got as good a picture as I'm going to get of it, hopefully someone can see what I mean:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


The same with my MG279Q. For windows use I set sharpness to 50, but games look crisper with higher values.


----------



## TheMadMan697

Just after getting my screen now. First impressions. Wow this thing is amazing. I am coming from a 2560x1440 Crossover Monitor and there is such a massive difference. I will post some more info on BLB/Glow soon when it is dark in my room but now it looks very minimal.

I have not jumped into any games yet but one Issue I am having is that I cant select 100 Hz in the Nvidia control panel. I can only select up to 95 Hz which is strange because I have selected overclock to 100 Hz on the monitor and it looks like it has applied. I am aware of a few that had issues at 100 Hz and had to drop to 95 but I cant even select 100 Hz in windows. Also adding it as a custom resolution in the control panel doesn't seem to work either. Anyone have any ideas?

I am running the latest 358.50 Driver on Windows 10 64 bit.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> I have the LG 34 for a little now, and was toying with the possibility of making the jump to GSync/higher refresh. Your opinion was it was worth it?


To the guy talking about forcing a frame rate counter ON in the OSD. Yes you can do that, and no I wouldn't want any number on the screen detracting from the immersion. But its is a good test feature to turn on temporarily to see if g-sync is working.

To the guy coming form the curved LG 34 asking if the upgrade to the X34 was worth it: I hate to say it but.... PROBABLY NOT.
You really have to ask yourself: What kind of game do you play?

War thunder is noticeably crisper on the X34.
Far Cry 4 is nicer on the X34 when panning as well.
Ark Survival Evolved: No difference between the LG and the X34.
Guild Wars 2: No difference.
BF4: Definitely nicer on the X34
GTA V: I hate to say it, but it seemed pretty much the same as on the LG.

Summary of my opinion:
If you have the graphics hardware (2 x 980 Ti's or 2 x Titan X's) to push any game to 100 FPS, then the X34 is worth it over the LG for FPS games. If you like games like SimCIty, GuildWars 2, Ark, Wargame Red Dragon (edit: g-sync fixed the occasional horizontal tear I would get while play Wargame Red Dragon on the LG) then I would say you WONT be glad you spent the extra money for the X34


----------



## Stangs55

Can someone confirm what the MNT setting in the OSD does?

I thought it turned color with G-sync was enabled....but when I set mine to MNT, it turns red and never changes color. I would assume that red does not mean G-sync....

But yet I have g-sync enabled in the NVCP....I've tried v-sync on/off. But the light is always red.

Ideas?


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> *snip*


Thanks, solved it for me nice and easy


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ha-Nocri*
> 
> The same with my MG279Q. For windows use I set sharpness to 50, but games look crisper with higher values.


:/ the monitor has no sharpness features so I don't know what to do.

@skypine I'm shocked about what you say on GTA V. For me that was the biggest difference. I have almost the identical rig to you aside from processor and GTA was a huge improvement. I came from the LG too btw. I was getting sick of the input lag and I'm happy I switched.


----------



## ErockR32

the Micro Center in Westbury Long Island looks to have 2 in stock as of 10:30 am ... Go see Erik in the back in the Apple department. First come first serve


----------



## Sketchus

Sorry to harp on about this, but I'm now getting quite concerned. I think this could be EASILY fixed with in built monitor sharpening.

Check out the loss of detail on the stairs with no sharpening:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Before

After


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Is there no led or visual indicator to tell if Gsync is enabled on this monitor? all the other ones seem to have a specific color LED.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> Can someone confirm what the MNT setting in the OSD does?
> 
> I thought it turned color with G-sync was enabled....but when I set mine to MNT, it turns red and never changes color. I would assume that red does not mean G-sync....
> 
> But yet I have g-sync enabled in the NVCP....I've tried v-sync on/off. But the light is always red.
> 
> Ideas?


Red means on, white means off. If gsync is checked in nvcp and working even on desktop the leds will be red.

If gsync is not functioning or not checked in nvcp, your leds will be white if using mnt status.


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Red means on, white means off. If gsync is checked in nvcp and working even on desktop the leds will be red.
> 
> If gsync is not functioning or not checked in nvcp, your leds will be white if using mnt status.


You're the man...

So...is there a consensus for what to do with v-sync?

I thought we were just supposed to turn it off....but if you use the default NVCP settings with g-sync on, it turns v-sync to on as well....?

Then this video just did more to confuse exactly what I should be choosing... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzHxhjcE0eQ


----------



## funfordcobra

I leave it on because vsync introduces a lot of input lag and gsync gets rid of that.

Technically at 100hz locked, gsync and vsync are the same minus the input lag. The refresh rate matching is only good 40-80 fps I'd say. Vsync by default is on in nvcp but when gsync is checked it is really gsync and not vsync. Kind of confusing but that's how it works lol.

Most gamers will be hard pressed to feel the difference between gsync and vsync when the fps is locked to refresh rate and coming from 144hz vsync monitors to 144 gsync monitors to 60 hz vsync monitors to a 100hz gsync monitor, I can really feel the difference of gsync.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> :/ the monitor has no sharpness features so I don't know what to do.
> 
> @skypine I'm shocked about what you say on GTA V. For me that was the biggest difference. I have almost the identical rig to you aside from processor and GTA was a huge improvement. I came from the LG too btw. I was getting sick of the input lag and I'm happy I switched.


Interesting how differ opinions about GTA V


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stangs55*
> 
> So...is there a consensus for what to do with v-sync?


Consensus on the internet? Now that would be something new ...









G-Sync always overrides V-Sync as long as the game's framerate is below the maximum refresh rate of the monitor. Only if the game goes above the 100 FPS, your V-Sync setting will dictate whether the monitor will resort back to V-Sync On, resulting in frame latency (although not quite as bad as in the lower FPS regions) or V-Sync Off, resulting in tearing effects (which again, are less noticable at 100 Hz than they are at 60 Hz).

I'd say you first experiment with Off ... if you still notice tearing effects and it bugs you, try out On. If you then notice input lag ... crank up the game's graphics settings so that it never exceeds 100 FPS and problem solved


----------



## Sketchus

Or just limit it to under 100fps


----------



## Cpt FatPants

Just a quick update, received monitor and i'm very happy, not played with settings as yet other then checking it runs at 100htz, no noise on white screen, no BLB and just a little glow around the lower left corner and slightly in the two top corners. only really noticeable in dark room and black background image. Coming from five year+ 23" LG £130 quid monitor this things off the scale.


----------



## Vladislavs

Congrats! You got it from OC UK? I will be getting mine only on monday!!


----------



## Cpt FatPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Congrats! You got it from OC UK? I will be getting mine only on monday!!


Thanks Vladislavs, yes i got mine from OCUK, i'm running sli GTX 970's and only tested Pcars and Farcry4 upto now, and they are ripping through the task of running those games at 3440x1440, more then happy.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt FatPants*
> 
> Thanks Vladislavs, yes i got mine from OCUK, i'm running sli GTX 970's and only tested Pcars and Farcry4 upto now, and they are ripping through the task of running those games at 3440x1440, more then happy.


Mine was last one of the batch, dispatched only this afternoon, so i have to wait till monday, which is better since im working all weekend anyway









Good to know you dont have any problems, hope my x34 will be good as well.


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> :/ the monitor has no sharpness features so I don't know what to do.
> 
> @skypine I'm shocked about what you say on GTA V. For me that was the biggest difference. I have almost the identical rig to you aside from processor and GTA was a huge improvement. I came from the LG too btw. I was getting sick of the input lag and I'm happy I switched.


Input lag on your 34 LG? Maybe I'm crazy or just don't see these things, but I've never noticed any on mine.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt FatPants*
> 
> Thanks Vladislavs, yes i got mine from OCUK, i'm running sli GTX 970's and only tested Pcars and Farcry4 upto now, and they are ripping through the task of running those games at 3440x1440, more then happy.


How many FPS are you getting in Pcars and far cry 4 with sli 970?

2x 970 its like the same as 1x 980 Ti, correct?


----------



## BethorMorgan

Amazon just confirmed mine is on shipping - arrival mid next week !!!

Let's hope for the "blinded luck goddess" to smile on me !


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> Amazon just confirmed mine is on shipping - arrival mid next week !!!
> 
> Let's hope for the "blinded luck goddess" to smile on me !


Is this Amazon EU or something because I never see the Acer X34 on Amazon US.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Is this Amazon EU or something because I never see the Acer X34 on Amazon US.


AMAZON ITALY


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> AMAZON ITALY


Ah alright. Lets hope you get a good one ^.^


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> And not to repeat myself here, but the BLB and/or IPS glow (whatever you want to call it) is WAAAY exaggerated on camera. Im using a Nikon 1 J5 to take the pics i posted and its a nice camera. And it definitely "over exposes" (if thats the right term) the orange/yellish glow in the corners. When seen through the naked eye, its no where near that pronounced.
> 
> Im sure some monitors have it worse than others but Im having no issues with that.
> 
> Update:
> 
> The hotfixed fixed my far cry 4 BSOD crash too! Thanks!!
> 
> Running at 90+ FPS and it is SMOOTH. I see the appeal of the extra 40hz in FPS games (though again, in Ark Surivial it makes no difference coming from my 60hz LG 34")
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0181.jpg.html
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0179.jpg.html


With two 980 ti's (only one active) I run ark at around 20-40 fps in a best case, so no, that isn't going to show you what beyond 60hz is like and will run sluggishly on anything. It is a terribly optimized game.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt FatPants*
> 
> Thanks Vladislavs, yes i got mine from OCUK, i'm running sli GTX 970's and only tested Pcars and Farcry4 upto now, and they are ripping through the task of running those games at 3440x1440, more then happy.


Mine comes tomorrow can't wait!!


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> Input lag on your 34 LG? Maybe I'm crazy or just don't see these things, but I've never noticed any on mine.


If I switch on Vsync on my LG and lock it to 60FPS, I get terrible input lag. Try GTA V as it lets you switch from one monitor to the next. The cursor will feel like it's in treacle compared to the Acer.


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> If I switch on Vsync on my LG and lock it to 60FPS, I get terrible input lag. Try GTA V as it lets you switch from one monitor to the next. The cursor will feel like it's in treacle compared to the Acer.


Ok, thanks! I actually have always been playing with Vsync off, but have just recently noticed tearing w/ MGSV cutscenes, so I've been watching this thread like a hawk.


----------



## latexyankee

Can someone clarify what levels their cyan, magenta and yellow values are at?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> AMAZON ITALY


Let me know how it goes! I'll be ordering one soon enough too from there, still waiting for the i7-6700k to be in stock at a "proper" price and Samsung 950 Pro 512GB.


----------



## funfordcobra

Guys with the backlight sleep problem:
Turn your ambient lights(LEDS) off and confirm the problem is still there please.

So far with the lights off, I can't reproduce the problem.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> So far with the lights off, I can't reproduce the problem.


Me neither. Interesting. You might be on to something here!


----------



## funfordcobra

Well the acer guy said he couldn't reproduce the problem with his leds off. 2+2


----------



## Cpt FatPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> How many FPS are you getting in Pcars and far cry 4 with sli 970?
> 
> 2x 970 its like the same as 1x 980 Ti, correct?


PC not overclocked i'm getting 75 to 95 in PCars and 75 to 100+ in Farcry4 maxed out,.

2X Msi Gtx 970
Corsair Vengeance Pro Series 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 2133Mhz CL9 XMP
Intel Core i5 i5-4690K
Asus Maximus VII Ranger


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Guys with the backlight sleep problem:
> Turn your ambient lights(LEDS) off and confirm the problem is still there please.
> 
> So far with the lights off, I can't reproduce the problem.


I will test this tonight and get back to you. I personally have no need or real interest in running those LED's anyways so this will be great if thats the problem.


----------



## gtgtogo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> This one.


Sweet! Thanks.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> :/ the monitor has no sharpness features so I don't know what to do.
> 
> @skypine I'm shocked about what you say on GTA V. For me that was the biggest difference. I have almost the identical rig to you aside from processor and GTA was a huge improvement. I came from the LG too btw. I was getting sick of the input lag and I'm happy I switched.


I never play online mode, only the single player campaign. Could this be why i didnt feel any difference? Edit: Just played a little more GTA V. To me, that game feels so "sluggish" and clunky to begin with that I feel like I wouldn't notice any difference. The response time, for example, between hitting the SHIFT key and the time it takes your guy to actually start sprinting, etc, all feels a bit "off" to me compared to games like Far Cry 4.

Edit: Just tested the LEDs on/off and dont notice any difference with respect to the slight IPS glow/BLB bleed in the corners.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I never play online mode, only the single player campaign. Could this be why i didnt feel any difference?
> 
> Edit: Just tested the LEDs on/off and dont notice any difference with respect to the slight IPS glow/BLB bleed in the corners.


I would double check what your fps actually is while playing gta. With two Titan x's you should have no problem maxing it out with 70-100 fps. Playing it on my swift was a dream come true compared to my previous 1080p 60hz screen. It was night and day.

My Predator x34 is with ups. Scheduled delivery on Monday.


----------



## funfordcobra

NVM about having the LEDs off. Problem is still there


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I never play online mode, only the single player campaign. Could this be why i didnt feel any difference? Edit: Just played a little more GTA V. To me, that game feels so "sluggish" and clunky to begin with that I feel like I wouldn't notice any difference. The response time, for example, between hitting the SHIFT key and the time it takes your guy to actually start sprinting, etc, all feels a bit "off" to me compared to games like Far Cry 4.
> 
> Edit: Just tested the LEDs on/off and dont notice any difference with respect to the slight IPS glow/BLB bleed in the corners.


GTA is definitely not a fast paced FPS so I can understand somet things feeling slower, but the aiming is very responsive which is where you should notice is most. What FPS are you playing at?

I mean, I let my friend who is not a particularly hardcore gamer (he'd not heard of input lag) try GTA out on both monitors today and he noticed instantly how sluggish the aiming was. And even the mouse in the menus too. It could be you're framelimiting or something like that? If you notice it in Far Cry you should definitely notice it in GTA.


----------



## batmanwcm

I just wanted to chime in to those who jumped in on the backorder from Shop BLT and assure them that they are a legit retailer. During the whole AMD mining fiasco 2 years ago, they were one of the only retailers I know that didn't price gouge on the AMD's 7970's and R9 290's while every other retailer (Newegg included) was charging much higher than MSRP.

I also bought a Ergotech Freedom stand from them earlier this year with no issues and it was also on backorder but they eventually shipped it out to me.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> GTA is definitely not a fast paced FPS so I can understand somet things feeling slower, but the aiming is very responsive which is where you should notice is most. What FPS are you playing at?
> 
> I mean, I let my friend who is not a particularly hardcore gamer (he'd not heard of input lag) try GTA out on both monitors today and he noticed instantly how sluggish the aiming was. And even the mouse in the menus too. It could be you're framelimiting or something like that? If you notice it in Far Cry you should definitely notice it in GTA.


My frame rate is kind of nuts in GTA V, at least according to Precision X. Might try some other software.

When I first started checking it today, it appeared to be locked at 29! It wouldn't vary at all:
http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0183.jpg.html

I played a little while longer and then it appeared to "un lock" or maybe the counter in Precision X just wasn't working correctly:
http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0185.jpg.html

But it seems steady between 63-80. I have never seen 100. I am running v-sync off and "100 refresh rate" set in settings/graphics (in game settings).

What are you guys getting??

Edit: I turned on the on screen refresh rate display in the X34 options and verified that the 29 FPS that Precision X was reporting was a glitch. it ways 29 sometimes in Precious X, where as the monitor refresh rate shows 70 or so. I knew it was a glitch because when Precision X would switch from 29 to 70-80, there was no change in gameplay.

Generally Im getting around 70 fps in game play. Might need to turn down some settings to get 100.
Edit: I just ran the in game graphics benchmark (wow it was LONG) and it doesn't even give you a summary at the end. But I got in the range of 60ish-90ish depending on what location the bench was running.


----------



## hosko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Can someone clarify what levels their cyan, magenta and yellow values are at?


6-Axis color - Reset everything back to default

Color Temp - Set to "user" and then press forwards where you can set RGB 49, 49, 51


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> NVM about having the LEDs off. Problem is still there


Yep, tested this today and the problem is still there only this time instead of the right half being off its only about 1/4 to the far right but as soon as DP is detected it goes fullscreen. So long as this doesn't evolve to a worse condition I'm not going to worry about it. I will post this on the Acer thread as well.


----------



## heyguyslol

I just thought that I would mention this in case anyone has noticed this or not. When I Iaunch a game (which all games I play in Fullscreen) the game play is fine. However, after I exit the game (any game) about 3-5 secs after I get a brief screen flicker. This flicker only happens once and only after I exit a game and return to the desktop. I tested both Gsync for full screen mode & Gsycn for windowed and fullscreen mode. This has occurred ever since I started using the monitor but I don't see it as a problem as it does not continuously flicker. Its just a single black flash screen flicker and that's it. Only reason I'm mentioning it is because my XB270HU did not do this. If the screen was flickering continuously for longer than the split second I would see a need to rma but as is I don't see a need to rma * yet * lol.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> My frame rate is kind of nuts in GTA V, at least according to Precision X. Might try some other software.
> 
> When I first started checking it today, it appeared to be locked at 29! It wouldn't vary at all:
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0183.jpg.html
> 
> I played a little while longer and then it appeared to "un lock" or maybe the counter in Precision X just wasn't working correctly:
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/skypine27/media/DSC_0185.jpg.html
> 
> But it seems steady between 63-80. I have never seen 100. I am running v-sync off and "100 refresh rate" set in settings/graphics (in game settings).
> 
> What are you guys getting??
> 
> Edit: I turned on the on screen refresh rate display in the X34 options and verified that the 29 FPS that Precision X was reporting was a glitch. it ways 29 sometimes in Precious X, where as the monitor refresh rate shows 70 or so. I knew it was a glitch because when Precision X would switch from 29 to 70-80, there was no change in gameplay.
> 
> Generally Im getting around 70 fps in game play. Might need to turn down some settings to get 100.
> Edit: I just ran the in game graphics benchmark (wow it was LONG) and it doesn't even give you a summary at the end. But I got in the range of 60ish-90ish depending on what location the bench was running.


I quit using the Precision X frame rate counter and switched back to Fraps. I ran both the OSD refresh rate and Fraps at the same time and they both reported accurate results so I'm sticking with Fraps. I would use the OSD but I don't want it positioned in the upper right corner I want it in the lower right corner mainly to not break immersion but if I need to check fps I can easily drop my eye to the lower right, so I'm going with Fraps.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I quit using the Precision X frame rate counter and switched back to Fraps. I ran both the OSD refresh rate and Fraps at the same time and they both reported accurate results so I'm sticking with Fraps. I would use the OSD but I don't want it positioned in the upper right corner I want it in the lower right corner mainly to not break immersion but if I need to check fps I can easily drop my eye to the lower right, so I'm going with Fraps.


Yeah I ran the in game bench which display a FPS counter in the bottom center and ran the OSD refresh rate at the same time. They cross checked with each other. Seems PrecisionX can be buggy sometimes for framerate counting.


----------



## heyguyslol

I'm using a program called Aida64 which allows you to run a customized gadget via LAN. If you notice the top screen lower section with the black bar showing various numbers in blue, green, yellow and red; that is what I use to monitor my gaming rig performance while I game in fullscreen with a single monitor.

I'm not running multi monitor off my game rig because I found from benchmarks and testing that running multi-monitor actually lowers fps and also running window mode also lowers fps for most of the games I play.

So to counter the fps hit I use my HTPC which is the top screen and I log into my game rig via a separate web browser (firefox because it offers the addons I wanted just for this app). I can monitor my CPU & GPU Temps, Clocks, & Load % along with system and video memory usage and finally my hard drive space. Aida64 uses very low system resources which in my testing doesn't degrade game performance. The pic above is very close to the perspective view I get when sitting in the captains chair.

Almost forgot to mention that I can control both my Game rig and HTPC with a single keyboard and mouse setup by using a program called Multiplicity.

Multiplicity can be found here:
http://edgerunner.com/multiplicity

Aida64 can be found here:
http://www.aida64.com/

Sorry if this is a tad off topic :/ I just found this setup better than using the OSD from Precision X.


----------



## Ryzone

Damn is that a game screenshot for your wallpaper? It reminds me of an mmo I used to play.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Damn is that a game screenshot for your wallpaper? It reminds me of an mmo I used to play.


Yeah I thought the same thing but no it's just some random wallpaper I grabbed when I setup the monitor. I forgot that I needed 3440x1440 wallpaper lol. I found a really good site that has some finally. As 21:9 becomes more common I would imagine that we will start seeing more wallpapers.

I no longer MMO. Last MMO i played was ESO and that was the straw that broke the camels back for me so I don't do MMO's anymore. I played MMO's on and off since 96 coming from UO.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Yeah I thought the same thing but no it's just some random wallpaper I grabbed when I setup the monitor. I forgot that I needed 3440x1440 wallpaper lol. I found a really good site that has some finally. As 21:9 becomes more common I would imagine that we will start seeing more wallpapers.
> 
> I no longer MMO. Last MMO i played was ESO and that was the straw that broke the camels back for me so I don't do MMO's anymore. I played MMO's on and off since 96 coming from UO.


Ah alright, well it does remind me of an area on Tera Online. I want to get sucked into a good mmo again. but none grab my attention right now.


----------



## NeoTiger

You can download that wallpaper here: http://i.imgur.com/ONgL3WN.jpg


----------



## maukkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Edit: I just ran the in game graphics benchmark (wow it was LONG) and it doesn't even give you a summary at the end. But I got in the range of 60ish-90ish depending on what location the bench was running.


There should be a Benchmark subfolder in your GTAV directory with results as timestamped .txt files.


----------



## Whyskit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Damn is that a game screenshot for your wallpaper? It reminds me of an mmo I used to play.


Yeah i think it's a screenshot of SWTOR, in particulary of Ilum








I love this game tho

You can find a ton of 3440*1440 wallpaper here : http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1818014


----------



## hosko

Dam it mine just did the half backlight issue, I left my system on whilst I went to dinner. Came back and the display had been put to sleep, woke it up and was greeted by this.



Not a happy camper.


----------



## drfish

That sucks! I pulled the trigger yesterday on the extended warranty through NewEgg. If I hadn't done that yesterday your post would have convinced me to do it today, just in case the problem turns out to be a real sleeper...


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hosko*
> 
> Dam it mine just did the half backlight issue, I left my system on whilst I went to dinner. Came back and the display had been put to sleep, woke it up and was greeted by this.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a happy camper.


Did the screen ever fully wake up to fullscreen? or did it remain black like that?


----------



## Tuckers

ok i got mine and i just rigged it up but now i cant enable sli?


----------



## hosko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Did the screen ever fully wake up to fullscreen? or did it remain black like that?


I soft power cycled it and it came back.


----------



## hosko

Seems to be an issue with the power distribution after sleep, the ambient lights didn't turn on either. I'm going to try to run with the ambient lights on during sleep, see if that does anything.


----------



## hosko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Did the screen ever fully wake up to fullscreen? or did it remain black like that?


It happened to me again this time it did it for about 5 seconds before the screen went black and came good. Its strange because when its power cycled its always fine. Hopefully they can write a firmware that performs the same actions after sleep as after soft power off.

Its ridiculously good for gaming though.


----------



## drfish

At the request of someone in another thread I ran 3DMark.

On my X34, default 3DMark demo settings I get this (100Hz, G-Sync and vsync off):
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9001998

On my secondary monitor (60Hz, without G-Sync and with vsync disabled) I get this:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9016521

Any insight on this guys? I don't think there is a game performance problem, just this weird benchmark discrepancy, but now I'm curious about why...


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> At the request of someone in another thread I ran 3DMark.
> 
> On my X34, default 3DMark demo settings I get this (100Hz, G-Sync and vsync off):
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9001998
> 
> On my secondary monitor (60Hz, without G-Sync and with vsync disabled) I get this:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9016521
> 
> Any insight on this guys? I don't think there is a game performance problem, just this weird benchmark discrepancy, but now I'm curious about why...


I'm not entirely sure but it might be due to how the benchmark reads the resolution or lack there of. When I attempted to run Heaven with my x34 I could not run it at 3440x1440 but instead it ran fullscreen stretched at 2550x1440 and the results were a bit off from my previous 27" monitor. I don't believe that when these benchmarks were made that they had 21:9 AR in mind but I could be wrong on that I haven't bothered to research this because I've been too busy gaming lol.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hosko*
> 
> Dam it mine just did the half backlight issue, I left my system on whilst I went to dinner. Came back and the display had been put to sleep, woke it up and was greeted by this.
> 
> Not a happy camper.


I've come across a few monitors that have "wake from sleep issues". This glitch is most likely some firmware issue where the monitor power on signal internally gets sent to the LED back-light circuit before the back-light circuit is ready to accept it/aware. It can easily be reset by power/off-on, changing resolution, or powering down your computer and not using sleep mode. Or if you do use sleep mode, just press your monitor power button off then.

But yes, I do agree this should have been caught in testing and could probably easily be fixed in firmware. I suspect the error occurs due to them trying to make the monitor "boot" as fast as possible for convenience.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> At the request of someone in another thread I ran 3DMark.
> 
> On my X34, default 3DMark demo settings I get this (100Hz, G-Sync and vsync off):
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9001998
> 
> On my secondary monitor (60Hz, without G-Sync and with vsync disabled) I get this:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9016521
> 
> Any insight on this guys? I don't think there is a game performance problem, just this weird benchmark discrepancy, but now I'm curious about why...


Set your resolution to 1920x1080 and make sure gsync is off and vsync is set to "controlled by 3d application." Your 3d mark scores will go up.


----------



## ErockR32

Still have 2 at Micro Center in Westbury NY ... Go see Erik in the back by Apple !!!


----------



## Whyskit

In stock on Amazon for 1226€








Arrival mid next week yeaaah


----------



## wstanci3

Just got mine from Microcenter. 2 new in Marietta GA left.


----------



## thrgk

Marrietta ? Grab a monitor then go to that awesome diner there that was featured on the food network. If only I didn't live in NY









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## funfordcobra

3 in dallas MC


----------



## ErockR32

1 left in Westbury NY ... Just sold one


----------



## Lynkdev

Curious where people bought their x34 gsync model from? I'm in Hawaii and want to know if I can purchase from Amazon Italy?


----------



## Whyskit

I bought it on Amazon France, but i'm not sure you can buy it on Amazon Europe


----------



## ErockR32

0 left in Westbury NY micro center ... I will update when we get them in.


----------



## Lynkdev

Any left in microcenter at all?


----------



## ErockR32

we wont ship these monitors has to be in store pick up ... so your best bet is newegg or amazon


----------



## ANewVendetta

ErockR32 can you check other Micro Centers?


----------



## ErockR32

which store? I can check I am still at work


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANewVendetta*
> 
> ErockR32 can you check other Micro Centers?


Here's a link just choose your Microcenter










http://www.microcenter.com/product/455896/Predator_X34_Curved_34_IPS_Ultra-Wide_QHD_Display


----------



## funfordcobra

It's easy to check yourself lol. Just go to their website and choose your store. They had 3 in Dallas this morning.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Gah I want one so bad! There's one at mine in Chicago thats 20 min away but sadly I won't have that kind of money to spend till January. :/


----------



## brighttail

Anyone use Toasty's CRU on this or does it not work?

Just curious


----------



## ErockR32

yea it is very easy to check the website also ... I have all the internal stuff also. We have more on order also.


----------



## Lynkdev

I just ordered one from here.

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00X45CMO0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

This is the latest model correct?

reviews on the link have me a bit concerned lol


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> I just ordered one from here.
> 
> http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00X45CMO0?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> This is the latest model correct?
> 
> reviews on the link have me a bit concerned lol


Yes, that's the correct link.

The reviews are from amazon.com because a moron there was selling 1 monitor for $8000+. He even wrote a review and claimed the monitor was an early access for youtube reviewers who pay more to get the product first and make a ton of cash with ads


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Yes, that's the correct link.
> 
> The reviews are from amazon.com because a moron there was selling 1 monitor for $8000+. He even wrote a review and claimed the monitor was an early access for youtube reviewers who pay more to get the product first and make a ton of cash with ads


Whew, thanks lol


----------



## hosko

I didn't think I would but I must say I have found the internal speakers to be very good. I have setup Skype to use them, everything else gets routed to my speakers/headphones. I leave my computer on so its nice being able to hear when someone is ringing on Skype, normally I miss a lot of calls from family because the speakers are turned off or the headphones are plugged in.


----------



## gtgtogo

Sorry off topic, is there any word on the z35, the 35 inch VA panel? Is there a release date for that?


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtgtogo*
> 
> Sorry off topic, is there any word on the z35, the 35 inch VA panel? Is there a release date for that?


I read somewhere that it is coming out in december


----------



## gtgtogo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> I read somewhere that it is coming out in december


Hmm, hopefully it doesn't have the x34 issues and firmware fiasco!


----------



## Exogen

I joined just to post in this thread, though i'm a long time OCN lurker...

I'm in California and was just able to order one of these from the Micro Center Web Store w/ 2-day shipping using the link posted on the other page:

http://www.microcenter.com/product/455896/Predator_X34_Curved_34_IPS_Ultra-Wide_QHD_Display

Charge is pending on my card...but someone mentioned Micro Center won't be shipping these? How come the web store is allowing online orders w/ various shipping options then? Will MC just cancel my order?

Thanks in advance for any help!

EDIT: Also got the Micro Center confirmation email just now w/ estimated ship date of 10/27....


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exogen*
> 
> I joined just to post in this thread, though i'm a long time OCN lurker...
> 
> I'm in California and was just able to order one of these from the Micro Center Web Store w/ 2-day shipping using the link posted on the other page:
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/455896/Predator_X34_Curved_34_IPS_Ultra-Wide_QHD_Display
> 
> Charge is pending on my card...but someone mentioned Micro Center won't be shipping these? How come the web store is allowing online orders w/ various shipping options then? Will MC just cancel my order?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> EDIT: Also got the Micro Center confirmation email just now w/ estimated ship date of 10/27....


Did you order from the Tustin store?


----------



## Exogen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Did you order from the Tustin store?


Not sure what that is - when I go to Micro Center's site, my store is listed as "Micro Center Web Store." If I go to change it, I can choose any US location instead, but it's definitely Web Store.

And yeah, I was able to check out and select a number of shipping options, and my order confirmation email reflects my shipping selection and says the order is from Micro Center Online.

Here's what I see:



I can't be the only person that bought this from MC Online and successfully managed to have it be shipped, right? Lol.


----------



## RobotDevil666

I got mine yesterday and it's AWESOME !!!
It has little glow/BLB (whichever it is) in the left lower corner but nothing serious and can only be seen on solid black background, tbh my previous AH-IPS 2560x1440 monitor had it worse.
100Hz works no problem and G-Sync is butter smooth.
On the flip side operating OSD is like having your teeth pulled







but once it's set it's ok.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exogen*
> 
> Not sure what that is - when I go to Micro Center's site, my store is listed as "Micro Center Web Store." If I go to change it, I can choose any US location instead, but it's definitely Web Store.
> 
> And yeah, I was able to check out and select a number of shipping options, and my order confirmation email reflects my shipping selection and says the order is from Micro Center Online.
> 
> Here's what I see:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be the only person that bought this from MC Online and successfully managed to have it be shipped, right? Lol.


you are right! I changed my local store location to the webstore and I can order too.


----------



## Exogen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> you are right! I changed my local store location to the webstore and I can order too.


Haha, awesome! Did I accidentally release the floodgates for MC online orders now that it's confirmed to be shipping? All the chatter from the previous pages of this thread says this is "in-store only," but that obviously doesn't seem to be the case.









I'm just excited to hopefully get one! Played on my friend's FreeSync version and I was completely blown away....and I say this as someone with 3x PG278Qs (2 of which were just sold so that I could afford one of these).


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exogen*
> 
> Haha, awesome! Did I accidentally release the floodgates for MC online orders now that it's confirmed to be shipping? All the chatter from the previous pages of this thread says this is "in-store only," but that obviously doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just excited to hopefully get one! Played on my friend's FreeSync version and I was completely blown away....and I say this as someone with 3x PG278Qs (2 of which were just sold so that I could afford one of these).


Well it says webstore, so maybe this is stright from Microcenter's warehouse. I thought acer pulled all usa stock until they can fix the issues it's been having. I'm tempted to buy, but I would rather go though newegg / amazon for hassle free rma's


----------



## Exogen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Well it says webstore, so maybe this is stright from Microcenter's warehouse. I thought acer pulled all usa stock until they can fix the issues it's been having. I'm tempted to buy, but I would rather go though newegg / amazon for hassle free rma's


Yep, probably ordering right from their distribution center.

I suppose i'm willing to take the 'risk' that I don't get a defective one...I definitely agree that RMAs would be better with NewEgg or Amazon, but I feel like a lot of other people are thinking the exact same thing and i'm not willing to F5 those sites 24x7 to try and get one ahead of everyone else.

I'm thinking that 'extra' time it may take to do an RMA with Micro Center online (if even needed) just about amounts to the same amount of time i'd have to spend camping Amazon/NewEgg just to get an X34, and time spent waiting for them to get adequate stock in the first place. It all works out I guess.


----------



## ErockR32

We ship via web store if it's in warehouse and available. Locally its in store only. Some items won't be sold via web store no matter what. soory for the confusion lads. I can check Monday if my area will be getting anymore soon.


----------



## ErockR32

Also I suggest picking up our warranty on it. If you have any issues let us return to acer for you and get you a quicker turn around. If it's in stock it would be same day or two vs weeks sometimes.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exogen*
> 
> Yep, probably ordering right from their distribution center.
> 
> I suppose i'm willing to take the 'risk' that I don't get a defective one...I definitely agree that RMAs would be better with NewEgg or Amazon, but I feel like a lot of other people are thinking the exact same thing and i'm not willing to F5 those sites 24x7 to try and get one ahead of everyone else.
> 
> I'm thinking that 'extra' time it may take to do an RMA with Micro Center online (if even needed) just about amounts to the same amount of time i'd have to spend camping Amazon/NewEgg just to get an X34, and time spent waiting for them to get adequate stock in the first place. It all works out I guess.


Yeah some people want this asap. I don't mind waiting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> Also I suggest picking up our warranty on it. If you have any issues let us return to acer for you and get you a quicker turn around. If it's in stock it would be same day or two vs weeks sometimes.


Do you have a warranty option on checkout via webstore? Because I didn't see one.


----------



## ErockR32

It should pop up before you check out. I looked at it just now and I was not able to put 1 in for QTY. It is much easier in store to do it. We actually use the desktop computer warranty coverage for it because it is such an expensive item.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> It should pop up before you check out. I looked at it just now and I was not able to put 1 in for QTY. It is much easier in store to do it. We actually use the desktop computer warranty coverage for it because it is such an expensive item.


Alright I'll wait for my local Microcenter to have them in stock.


----------



## wstanci3

Didn't realize how large the box was. Was taking this out to my car, people gawking at me, lol.
Could barely fit it in my trunk.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Didn't realize how large the box was. Was taking this out to my car, people gawking at me, lol.
> Could barely fit it in my trunk.


They just jelly


----------



## wstanci3

One guy even offered to help me load it in my car and I was like


----------



## ErockR32

Yea I had to actually put down the seats in my R32 ... and take it out of the box to get it down my stairs


----------



## Pikaru

Anyone order from MC with an APO address? Curious about the shipping speed.


----------



## telc

Ok, have had my monitor for 2 days now. Love it. I have noticed on power on the right hand side of the monitor does not turn on straight away. That's only on the predator logo. Once the Asus Rampage logo comes on its all good. I don't put my monitor into sleep mode, it's just from straight power on. No other issues.
Using the monitors frame rate and Afterburners once FPS hit over 100 the monitors dont go over 100 while Afterburner goes over. Is it better to limit fps to 100?? What happens with Gsync once fps goes over the refresh rate? I have vsync set to off.
Thanks,


----------



## SimRacer925

Still cant decide, X34 or Z35... :/


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Still cant decide, X34 or Z35... :/


I couldnt go with the z35 simply because I could not handle the 1080p screen stretched on a 35". Never mind the great AV panel and no IPS bleed and great blacks, the resolution paired with that screen size kills it for me.


----------



## Kinawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Still cant decide, X34 or Z35... :/


Same here, if there was a VA version (with better contrast) of the X34 I'd buy it without a doubt.
I don't understand the IPS hype considering it has plenty of issues (BLB, low contrast,..) that VA does not.
My worry is the ppi being to low for general internet tasks like browsing having less height so more scrolling ....
I even had the Philips 40" 4K VA for 2 weeks but returned it because of bad motion issues.
That motion and lack of sync bothered me too much but for static images it was great (very good contrast).

Maybe there will some news about the rumour TFTcentral posted that samsung is producing a 34" 1440p wide VA panel with 100hz. Probably similar to the exelent 60hz they have now so I'm hoping they or someone else will make a Gsync version.
If it takes too long I might get the x34 anyway.

There is always something better around the corner....

PS fyi the pg279Q review is online http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinawa*
> 
> Same here, if there was a VA version (with better contrast) of the X34 I'd buy it without a doubt.
> I don't understand the IPS hype considering it has plenty of issues (BLB, low contrast,..) that VA does not.
> My worry is the ppi being to low for general internet tasks like browsing having less height so more scrolling ....
> I even had the Philips 40" 4K VA for 2 weeks but returned it because of bad motion issues.
> That motion and lack of sync bothered me too much but for static images it was great (very good contrast).
> 
> Maybe there will some news about the rumour TFTcentral posted that samsung is producing a 34" 1440p wide VA panel with 100hz. Probably similar to the exelent 60hz they have now so I'm hoping they or someone else will make a Gsync version.
> If it takes too long I might get the x34 anyway.
> 
> There is always something better around the corner....
> 
> PS fyi the pg279Q review is online http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm


Yeah, I doubt using DSR 1,78 on a 2560x1080 screen (which is basically 3440x1440 then) would give the same picture result as a native 3440x1440?


----------



## funfordcobra

You can never make a 1080 pixel work like a 1440. You can never make a 1440 pixel work like a 2160. 1080 in the end will always be 1080 no matter how much dsr you use. That's why 1080p monitors bumped to x4 dsr look fuzzy. You're making a 1080 pixel trying to work like one that's 4 times smaller.

People who say they see a difference with dsr I believe don't have alot of time spent out of 1080p.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> I read somewhere that it is coming out in december


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtgtogo*
> 
> Hmm, hopefully it doesn't have the x34 issues and firmware fiasco!


It will have a far bigger issue being 35" and 1080p!! That is just horrendous! Why anyone would even consider this is utterly beyond comprehension to me. It will look dreadful coming from pretty much anything else. You'll almost be able to see each pixel individually!


----------



## Utsu

Is it worth to buy the monitor when available or waiting for more fixes ?


----------



## gtgtogo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It will have a far bigger issue being 35" and 1080p!! That is just horrendous! Why anyone would even consider this is utterly beyond comprehension to me. It will look dreadful coming from pretty much anything else. You'll almost be able to see each pixel individually!


I see your point, but some people will just deal with it.


----------



## koroshiya8

Guys i just encountered right side of my monitor not lighted up after being away for about 30mins to 1 hour.. after reboot it's fine.
Should i RMA ?


----------



## hosko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koroshiya8*
> 
> Guys i just encountered right side of my monitor not lighted up after being away for about 30mins to 1 hour.. after reboot it's fine.
> Should i RMA ?


There is no rush to RMA, US reviewers are getting them this week. I have contacted several to make sure its part of the review. This way Acer is pressured to to upgrade the firmware quickly, they acted quick after the blue banding issue so hopefully they work quickly on this. You can also post into this thread on the Acer community forum


----------



## koroshiya8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hosko*
> 
> There is no rush to RMA, US reviewers are getting them this week. I have contacted several to make sure its part of the review. This way Acer is pressured to to upgrade the firmware quickly, they acted quick after the blue banding issue so hopefully they work quickly on this. You can also post into this thread on the Acer community forum


thanks. I tend to agree. no point go through the hassle of RMA if the next one is going to be the same issue. Best if it can be resolved with a firmware update.


----------



## SimRacer925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koroshiya8*
> 
> thanks. I tend to agree. no point go through the hassle of RMA if the next one is going to be the same issue. Best if it can be resolved with a firmware update.


but for firmware update you have to RMA it back to Acer I think?


----------



## Ryzone

Does anyone have any Tomb Raider or Street Fighter 3440x1440 wallpaper?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinawa*
> 
> Same here, if there was a VA version (with better contrast) of the X34 I'd buy it without a doubt.
> I don't understand the IPS hype considering it has plenty of issues (BLB, low contrast,..) that VA does not.
> My worry is the ppi being to low for general internet tasks like browsing having less height so more scrolling ....
> I even had the Philips 40" 4K VA for 2 weeks but returned it because of bad motion issues.
> That motion and lack of sync bothered me too much but for static images it was great (very good contrast).
> 
> Maybe there will some news about the rumour TFTcentral posted that samsung is producing a 34" 1440p wide VA panel with 100hz. Probably similar to the exelent 60hz they have now so I'm hoping they or someone else will make a Gsync version.
> If it takes too long I might get the x34 anyway.
> 
> There is always something better around the corner....
> 
> PS fyi the pg279Q review is online http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm


Just to clarify: Samsung is producing the PANEL but there are NO monitors planned to use it anytime soon according to a TFTCentral tweet.

That was a while ago though, things might have changed now. Anyone has more recent news?

*EDIT:* here's the tweet from 11th September => https://twitter.com/TFTCentral/status/642233171342454784


----------



## RobotDevil666

I've noticed that when I'm using V-sync + G sync my fps is getting capped at 75 and I'f I disable V-sync and my fps hits 120+ i get screen tear








Why is this happening ? why is refresh rate being capped to 75 with V sync on ?
Overclock on the monitor is set to 100 and have counter in the corner saying 100


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> I've noticed that when I'm using V-sync + G sync my fps is getting capped at 75 and I'f I disable V-sync and my fps hits 120+ i get screen tear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening ? why is refresh rate being capped to 75 with V sync on ?
> Overclock on the monitor is set to 100 and have counter in the corner saying 100


If g-sync not working with 100hz, then it is Epic fail. Restart and try again or install new beta driver?


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> If g-sync not working with 100hz, then it is Epic fail. Restart and try again or install new beta driver?


It's v sync not working with 100Hz actually
Wait shouldn't G-sync cap the refresh at 100Hz


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> I've noticed that when I'm using V-sync + G sync my fps is getting capped at 75 and I'f I disable V-sync and my fps hits 120+ i get screen tear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this happening ? why is refresh rate being capped to 75 with V sync on ?
> Overclock on the monitor is set to 100 and have counter in the corner saying 100


Use the hotfix drivers. Last whql has gsync bug.


----------



## ErockR32

I have notice on a white screen ( reddit ) a hum from the monitor. Every other color no hum ... just as a heads up


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Use the hotfix drivers. Last whql has gsync bug.


Which one is that ?


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Which one is that ?


posted a couple of days back -- Link


----------



## Tuckers

I keep finding more and more games that don't support 21:9 ratio sooooo annoying!!!


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> Ok, have had my monitor for 2 days now. Love it. I have noticed on power on the right hand side of the monitor does not turn on straight away. That's only on the predator logo. Once the Asus Rampage logo comes on its all good. I don't put my monitor into sleep mode, it's just from straight power on. No other issues.
> Using the monitors frame rate and Afterburners once FPS hit over 100 the monitors dont go over 100 while Afterburner goes over. Is it better to limit fps to 100?? What happens with Gsync once fps goes over the refresh rate? I have vsync set to off.
> Thanks,


Nice. My monitor is still in transit. Date of receipt is listed as 26th. Glad urs is working well buddy.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> I keep finding more and more games that don't support 21:9 ratio sooooo annoying!!!


Old ones I guess? Because all new recent games should support it.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Old ones I guess? Because all new recent games should support it.


Metal gear solid supports the pixels but not the ratio and that's pretty new.
The other one so far is dirty bomb but that's early development but the third is csgo


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> Metal gear solid supports the pixels but not the ratio and that's pretty new.
> The other one so far is dirty bomb but that's early development but the third is csgo


MGS I didn't know about, thanks for the info. CSGO I knew it didn't support it, it's not really recent infact even thought it's really popular. I wish they would add support for it but I guess they don't want to give the advantage to anyone when it's 16:9 vs 21:9.


----------



## funfordcobra

Mgs does. Check wsgf.org. you do it via hex edit. Very easy.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinawa*
> 
> Same here, if there was a VA version (with better contrast) of the X34 I'd buy it without a doubt.
> I don't understand the IPS hype considering it has plenty of issues (BLB, low contrast,..) that VA does not.
> My worry is the ppi being to low for general internet tasks like browsing having less height so more scrolling ....
> I even had the Philips 40" 4K VA for 2 weeks but returned it because of bad motion issues.
> That motion and lack of sync bothered me too much but for static images it was great (very good contrast).
> 
> Maybe there will some news about the rumour TFTcentral posted that samsung is producing a 34" 1440p wide VA panel with 100hz. Probably similar to the exelent 60hz they have now so I'm hoping they or someone else will make a Gsync version.
> If it takes too long I might get the x34 anyway.
> 
> There is always something better around the corner....
> 
> PS fyi the pg279Q review is online http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/asus_rog_swift_pg279q.htm


PC Per also has a video review. Available in Nov. In the video they claim that ASUS said there would not be an availability issues.








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCy2vjWBdJc


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Mgs does. Check wsgf.org. you do it via hex edit. Very easy.


I did see this thread already but I tried to swap the existing exe file with the patched exe file that was made but it wouldn't load the game I got black screened and it was stuck.
I've never used hex edit I think that may be above my head lol


----------



## wstanci3

Can anyone refer me to troubleshooting my problem.

Currently trying to overclock the monitor to 100hz, but the screen flickers and reverts back to previous setting. Can hit 95hz no problem, but once I try 100hz, it black screens for maybe 7 seconds and fails to apply.

Edit: Also seeing weird black lines that sometimes flickers while playing BF4 for instance. Happens occasionally









Edit 2: Right after closing the browser after posting, my desktop was flickering like mad. Just went from 95 hz to 90 hz and all is stable. I suppose the module simply cannot handle the overclock. Time to return me thinks.


----------



## brighttail

So my issue has been resolved with a fresh install of windows 10 where the registry has no profiles of old monitors.

After I installed the Nvidia driver and rebooted, the Monitor came up as the Acer Predator x34, the profile came up as 100hz and everything works just perfect.


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> It's v sync not working with 100Hz actually
> Wait shouldn't G-sync cap the refresh at 100Hz


Gsync only comes into effect at 30-100fps but doesn't stop the framerate going above. There is a seperate option in the Nvidia control center that you can choose to have on if you want where you can have Vsync enabled if the FPS go over 100. I limit my FPS to 98 so Gysnc is always in effect, as some say Vsync at 100fps could introduce some input lag.


----------



## vincevango

Hey I'm having the same issue.. I just got the acer x34 and could only get it to oc to 95hz, I sent acer a message asking them what's the deal on fb but i"m also going to contact the support and see what's going on..


----------



## vincevango

I had the same same issue having this monitor only being able to oc to 95hz only instead of 100hz.. I'm going to contact acer and find out whats the deal and if I have to I'm going to return it as well.. This is very misleading..


----------



## NeoTiger

Have you tried running a lower resolution at 100 Hz?

[email protected] is very close to the limit of DP1.2 and that could also mean that the video card is at fault at not meeting the spec.


----------



## Cruise252

Just recieved my monitor.. packaging had a huge hole on the side wich i could stick my hand through.. thankfully there was nothing wrong or damaged on the monitor.

- Clocks to 100hz with no problem
- no blue banding
- very minor high pitch noise when displaying white on the screen.
- minor blb (most is in low left corner)
- No frameskipping when clocked to 100hz

I did however got the half lit screen when i first turned it on.. but went away when i got into windows. (hoping it can be fixed with an update somewhere down the line).

All in all i think i got lucky... If anyone has any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## windholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> - very minor high pitch noise when displaying white on the screen.
> 
> All in all i think i got lucky... If anyone has any questions feel free to ask.


That high pitched noise was the reason why I had to send my first one back - it was clearly audible from 1M away. Is yours as bad as that?

Also, anyone here who has one that has *no coil whine* whatsoever on an all white background?


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windholic*
> 
> That high pitched noise was the reason why I had to send my first one back - it was clearly audible from 1M away. Is yours as bad as that?
> 
> Also, anyone here who has one that has *no coil whine* whatsoever on an all white background?


No, mine is barely noticable.. il try and listen more closely tonight since i live next to a busy road and lots of cars are driving by all the time.


----------



## brighttail

I'm wondering if this issue of not getting up to 95Hz is like the problem I had.

I originally had a 144Hz monitor on my computer when I switched over to the Acer and had a heck of a time even getting the monitor to come on in windows. In the end I had to hook up the HDMI cable for the monitor to be viewed in Windows and then with changing the input back to DP I was finally able to get it to where I wanted, but I noticed there was a ghost profile in the Nvidia control panel upon a new restart. I would have to change the profile back to the one i wanted after every reboot.

I was thinking that my computer was getting confused with having several monitor profiles, so I reinstalled everything. This resolved everything. I booted up in Window 10 after a fresh reinstall, installed the GPU Drivers and everything was perfect.

So I'd be interested in knowing if removing all the monitors from the registry and restarting might reset everything and allow the monitor to clock properly to 100Hz.

Just curious. The place were I believe the GPUs are at in the registry is: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers\Configuration\


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windholic*
> 
> Also, anyone here who has one that has *no coil whine* whatsoever on an all white background?


I have to get as close as 10 cm to the screen to actually hear it. Nothing that bothers me.


----------



## jbass350z

Any word on Newegg backorders? Placed my order on the 19th.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbass350z*
> 
> Any word on Newegg backorders? Placed my order on the 19th.


They said 10-15 days until it ships, I too pre-ordered on the 19th


----------



## windholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> I have to get as close as 10 cm to the screen to actually hear it. Nothing that bothers me.


That is encouraging - I wouldn't mind that, as long as I don't hear it at all at arms length!

Here is to hoping, Amazon UK just dispatched from stock with their own logistics department, though it says right now delivery Nov. 2nd (expedited paid!) - and that to London. Where are they shipping that thing from, Taiwan?!?


----------



## funfordcobra

Soo dude from acer said he couldn't reproduce the 1/2 backlight / sleep problem all weekend. Go figure. He's asking people to do a fresh install of OS..

Anyone have time try please. I cant my pc is packed away I'm in the middle of a move.


----------



## wargrim

Just got my third (!) Monitor from Amazon.de.
Coil whine, clearly audible at 1m.

I will just give up on this.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> Just got my third (!) Monitor from Amazon.de.
> Coil whine, clearly audible at 1m.
> 
> I will just give up on this.


wow i will stay away from this monitor too many problems with this thing thanks.


----------



## wargrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> wow i will stay away from this monitor too many problems with this thing thanks.


Some guy earlier stated that its maybe just a problem in the EU with 230V.
Anyone got coil whine in the US?


----------



## latexyankee

None from mine that I can tell, on day 5


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> Some guy earlier stated that its maybe just a problem in the EU with 230V.
> Anyone got coil whine in the US?


I'm the UK on 240v and I had bad coil whine on a white screen but after a solid day / 2 days of use it got a lot quieter so now it's sutle, but nothing to really bother me, mabe yours might do the same??
How long have you used it for?


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargrim*
> 
> Some guy earlier stated that its maybe just a problem in the EU with 230V.
> Anyone got coil whine in the US?


That's interesting. I'm in the US, no coil whine on mine.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

I'm picking mine up from the store either today or tomorrow (once I get the pickup email)

I'm very excited and nervous at the same time :|


----------



## brighttail

In Canada .. no coil whine here.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Soo dude from acer said he couldn't reproduce the 1/2 backlight / sleep problem all weekend. Go figure. He's asking people to do a fresh install of OS..
> 
> Anyone have time try please. I cant my pc is packed away I'm in the middle of a move.


Received mine today from Alternate (France).

Everything's seem ok.

Very minor BLB, no dead pixel, no dust (come from XB270HU) and no coil whine.

I disabled sleep state (hibernation) and it's only enabled for monitor (5 min : screensaver, 10 min : sleep).
When I move the mouse, the monitor goes ON and all the screen is backlighted, no problem.

However, when the screen goes OFF after 10 min, the HDD led is always activated, as if there's huge data transfer or something...
I can't see which thread makes the HDD controller working that hard since it stops as soon as I wake up the monitor.

Did someone here experience something like that?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

I will be able to provide some added feedback today.. mine is ready for pickup and I'm going to grab on the way home tonight.. HYPE!!


----------



## Lynkdev

I have one arriving Friday to Hawaii from Amazon Italy. Do I need to buy a power adapter or can I use a cord I already have?


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> I have one arriving Friday to Hawaii from Amazon Italy. Do I need to buy a power adapter or can I use a cord I already have?


In the UK u get a 3 pin cord and a 2 pin cord if that helps


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> In the UK u get a 3 pin cord and a 2 pin cord if that helps


Ok thanks


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Soo dude from acer said he couldn't reproduce the 1/2 backlight / sleep problem all weekend. Go figure. He's asking people to do a fresh install of OS..
> 
> Anyone have time try please. I cant my pc is packed away I'm in the middle of a move.


Ok ive got today X34, it really looks awesome, little BLB nothing serious, but one thing that i stuck with: i cant connect x34 with DisplayPort 1.1 on my laptop. It just says no signal. Im using it right now with HDMI and 1080 60 hz, and it looks good, with some black bars on the sides









You said you used your LG for a year on DP 1.1, do you have any advice for me why my laptop cant see x34 via DP?#

P.S> Nevermind, i found displayport in settings after i came back to work







Quesstion still though, it allows me max 50 hz and i cant choose anything more than that, how did you manage to get 60 hz with DP 1.1?


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> I have one arriving Friday to Hawaii from Amazon Italy. Do I need to buy a power adapter or can I use a cord I already have?


you will most probably need a power adaptor unless multiple cables are in the box (I doubt)

maybe the quickest way is to see if the power brick has the standard 3 pole female plug and then just buy a US power cable

Mine hasn't arrived yet...so cant give you more feedback

regards


----------



## Qcbuild

Any news on newegg.ca for stock i think it's not even listing


----------



## Lynkdev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> you will most probably need a power adaptor unless multiple cables are in the box (I doubt)
> 
> maybe the quickest way is to see if the power brick has the standard 3 pole female plug and then just buy a US power cable
> 
> Mine hasn't arrived yet...so cant give you more feedback
> 
> regards


Thanks, hoping two diff cables are provided.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Ok ive got today X34, it really looks awesome, little BLB nothing serious, but one thing that i stuck with: i cant connect x34 with DisplayPort 1.1 on my laptop. It just says no signal. Im using it right now with HDMI and 1080 60 hz, and it looks good, with some black bars on the sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said you used your LG for a year on DP 1.1, do you have any advice for me why my laptop cant see x34 via DP?#
> 
> P.S> Nevermind, i found displayport in settings after i came back to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quesstion still though, it allows me max 50 hz and i cant choose anything more than that, how did you manage to get 60 hz with DP 1.1?


you can overclock your monitor via nvcp to ,60hz. On my lg HDMI was limited to 50hz dp 1.1 to 60hz.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Can anyone refer me to troubleshooting my problem.
> 
> Currently trying to overclock the monitor to 100hz, but the screen flickers and reverts back to previous setting. Can hit 95hz no problem, but once I try 100hz, it black screens for maybe 7 seconds and fails to apply.
> 
> Edit: Also seeing weird black lines that sometimes flickers while playing BF4 for instance. Happens occasionally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2: Right after closing the browser after posting, my desktop was flickering like mad. Just went from 95 hz to 90 hz and all is stable. I suppose the module simply cannot handle the overclock. Time to return me thinks.


Anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## Qcbuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations?


reinstall nvidia driver, try another cable


----------



## brighttail

Doesn't DP 1.1 only go to 2560 by 2048?


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brighttail*
> 
> Doesn't DP 1.1 only go to 2560 by 2048?


Well, i managed to hit 50 hz with DP 1.1. I cant see where i can overclock refresh rate any more than that (Nvidia Control panel doesnt have a choice of resolution), ive got 680M GTX, 3 years old mobile card so dont think it can support that feature?


----------



## brighttail

Without looking it up i'm not sure 1.1 can go up to 100Hz. I could be wrong, but that might be your issue a 1.2 is what i'm using with no issues.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Soo dude from acer said he couldn't reproduce the 1/2 backlight / sleep problem all weekend. Go figure. He's asking people to do a fresh install of OS..
> 
> Anyone have time try please. I cant my pc is packed away I'm in the middle of a move.


I already responded to his request but I basically explained to him that I had done a fresh install of Windows 8.1 when I got my x34. The backlight issue is not driver related.


----------



## funfordcobra

Asking for a fresh install on windows is always "I don't know what's wrong" standard issue response from hardware and software co panies. It is the start of a wild goose chase and the fact that nvidia is involved is a very bad sign. Their drivers have nothing to do with this and they are even less responsible for the hardware.

Remember nvidia got involved with batman after WB killed it and after 4 months, its still not released.
Nvidia is the worst company to work with if you are wanting them to trouble shoot stuff they had nothing to do with.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Got my x34 setup tonight and man is this a beauty monitor.. holy $hit.

Out of box appearance is not too bad.. needs a little adjustment, but overall pretty impressed.. plenty bright and viewing angles are terrific.

So far I've overclocked it to 100hz no problem and played around in the OSD a bit. Its not a great OSD by any stretch but its also not as bad as some make it out to be.

I like the lighting on the underside.. didn't think I would, but its a nice touch. Also lighter than I expected it, and that is with the heavy stand on it. Without the stand, it'll be a pretty light display for its size. The stand is very good though.. I have it on my desk now and as I am typing, the display is staying very nice and not shaking really at all. I will be mounting mine, likely tomorrow.

BLB on mine is visible in the top left and bottom left corners the most. Elsewhere however its very slight around the edges, really not bad at all. But on the top & bottom left corner I may try the hairdryer to see if I can fix it a bit. Its certainly servicable though.. when on my desktop I don't see it at all.

Fortunately no dead pixels that I can see anywhere. Also, when I placed a fully white background I noticed zero hum coming from it. I put my face close and far and didn't hear anything.

I recorded the unboxing and will throw the vid in aftereffects and post up on YT. Will link here when its done.
In the meantime, some shots.


----------



## funfordcobra

So far people are saying that if their brightness is set to 80 + the backlight thing stops

Well see


----------



## Clad120

Man... The more I see it, the more I want it.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Got my x34 setup tonight and man is this a beauty monitor.. holy $hit.
> 
> Out of box appearance is not too bad.. needs a little adjustment, but overall pretty impressed.. plenty bright and viewing angles are terrific.
> 
> So far I've overclocked it to 100hz no problem and played around in the OSD a bit. Its not a great OSD by any stretch but its also not as bad as some make it out to be.
> 
> I like the lighting on the underside.. didn't think I would, but its a nice touch. Also lighter than I expected it, and that is with the heavy stand on it. Without the stand, it'll be a pretty light display for its size. The stand is very good though.. I have it on my desk now and as I am typing, the display is staying very nice and not shaking really at all. I will be mounting mine, likely tomorrow.
> 
> BLB on mine is visible in the top left and bottom left corners the most. Elsewhere however its very slight around the edges, really not bad at all. But on the top & bottom left corner I may try the hairdryer to see if I can fix it a bit. Its certainly servicable though.. when on my desktop I don't see it at all.
> 
> Fortunately no dead pixels that I can see anywhere. Also, when I placed a fully white background I noticed zero hum coming from it. I put my face close and far and didn't hear anything.
> 
> I recorded the unboxing and will throw the vid in aftereffects and post up on YT. Will link here when its done.
> In the meantime, some shots.


where did you get the wall paper?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quick question on the monitor. If I purchase it from the US, will it come with a 240 volts adapter? Is the power 110-240 volts or is it 110 volts for US and 240 volts for EU (separate power delivery for the monitor)?
Basically, I am asking if it is a laptop like power or if it is customized to the region.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Quick question on the monitor. If I purchase it from the US, will it come with a 240 volts adapter? Is the power 110-240 volts or is it 110 volts for US and 240 volts for EU (separate power delivery for the monitor)?
> Basically, I am asking if it is a laptop like power or if it is customized to the region.


You just get 1 power brick to hook up to the monitor but 2 cables with a normal EU plug and then a weird US one in the box.. no worries there


----------



## NeoTiger

The EU version comes with an external power supply that can handle both 110V and 220V - there's no reason to believe they ship the US models with a different one.

The cable that connects the power supply to the wall outlet is detachable and uses a standard C5 connector (lovingly called "Mickey Mouse shaped") which is common to notebook power supply units. So even if a europlug cable is not supplied in the US, you should be able to buy one from the store or amazon.


----------



## Searchofsub

Can anyone tell me where I can get X34 gsync version that's in stock. Thanks,


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> So far people are saying that if their brightness is set to 80 + the backlight thing stops
> 
> Well see


isn't 80 too bright for normal use? what do you normally use?

maybe tell Cory over at acer forums to test his panels at low brightness? maybe they been going at it 100% lol.

edit: oops I see someone has already asked him on the forum


----------



## athenaesword

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_GXkjPAkDw

link to linus's youtube review.


----------



## KickAssCop

Great thanks for info. Now awaiting when it will be in stock on Amazon. I really want this monitor bad and have waited 3 years for it lol.


----------



## funfordcobra

GUYS WITH THE SLEEP BACKLIGHT ISSUE:

its your brightness.

@ >30 brightness you will get 50% backlight sleep problem

@ />50% brightness you will get 30% backlight sleep problem

(see the trend here)

@ <80% brightness the PC will boot up normally every time. (So I have tested)

Now our problem is, who plays at 80% brightness? I have to get my pc down to 30 brightness at least to not notice the backlight bleed.


----------



## antych

I got mine on Friday from a pre-order with Scan.

It didn't wake up properly couple of times, with right side not being fully lit. I'm not too bothered about this as long as it works after power off/on.

I have an issue with overclocking though. As soon as I turn it on, even if the Windows refresh rate is 60Hz, I get artefacts on the screen. It's mostly noticeable on some backgrounds, like a grey/blue sky. A pattern appears, like horizontal lines, or dithering. It's still usable, but a bit annoying, especially since I came from a high quality IPS panel on Dell U3011. Does anyone have an idea what could cause this? Is this some interference, should I get a new cable?

Otherwise it's pretty sweet. At least after I installed the g-sync hotfix drivers.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> GUYS WITH THE SLEEP BACKLIGHT ISSUE:
> 
> its your brightness.
> 
> @ >30 brightness you will get 50% backlight sleep problem
> 
> @ />50% brightness you will get 30% backlight sleep problem
> 
> (see the trend here)
> 
> @ <80% brightness the PC will boot up normally every time. (So I have tested)
> 
> Now our problem is, who plays at 80% brightness? I have to get my pc down to 30 brightness at least to not notice the backlight bleed.


lol you can turn it down once you have booted. hahaa.

is it easy to adjust the brightness on this osd? and by easy i mean no additional steps other than directly pressing one button


----------



## Amatyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> is it easy to adjust the brightness on this osd? and by easy i mean no additional steps other than directly pressing one button


It's not easy to do anything with this osd.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> where did you get the wall paper?


Found them on Reddit. Just search Ultrawide wallpaper in google. plenty of options.


----------



## antych

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Found them on Reddit. Just search Ultrawide wallpaper in google. plenty of options.


You can specify exact resolution in Google image search. Just click on Images and then Search Tools.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Planning on getting this monitor (X34 - Gsync) soon. Can I know the serial numbers of the units with the V1 firmware that have the banding so I can avoid that batch of units and go for the new one?

Or is there a place to download this firmware and do it ourselves?


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> GUYS WITH THE SLEEP BACKLIGHT ISSUE: the gaming mode profile comes with 80% brightness lol
> 
> its your brightness.
> 
> @ >30 brightness you will get 50% backlight sleep problem
> 
> @ />50% brightness you will get 30% backlight sleep problem
> 
> (see the trend here)
> 
> @ <80% brightness the PC will boot up normally every time. (So I have tested)
> 
> Now our problem is, who plays at 80% brightness? I have to get my pc down to 30 brightness at least to not notice the backlight bleed.


----------



## drawmonster

Having the same issue as a few others. Won't reach 100hz without the monitor flickering on the desktop and select games.. 95hz seems to work fine. No dead pixels or bad blb. And not experiencing the issue where the backlight doesn't come on after sleep.

So now trying to decided if I want to return it since it doesn't do 100hz. Seems like there is either a panel lottery, driver issues, or something of that nature going on. If Acer doesn't at least acknowledge and address the issue by this weekend, I'll probably return mine. $1300 is a lot to pay for a monitor that doesn't perform like it's supposed to.

This is what I get at 100hz:

https://vimeo.com/143740917

https://vimeo.com/143749630

https://vimeo.com/143742976

Notice in the second video the flicker goes away on if I open a browser or another window on the desktop. Weird.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drawmonster*
> 
> Having the same issue as a few others. Won't reach 100hz without the monitor flickering on the desktop and select games.. 95hz seems to work fine. No dead pixels or bad blb. And not experiencing the issue where the backlight doesn't come on after sleep.
> 
> So now trying to decided if I want to return it since it doesn't do 100hz. Seems like there is either a panel lottery, driver issues, or something of that nature going on. If Acer doesn't at least acknowledge and address the issue by this weekend, I'll probably return mine. $1300 is a lot to pay for a monitor that doesn't perform like it's supposed to.
> 
> This is what I get at 100hz:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/143740917
> 
> https://vimeo.com/143749630
> 
> https://vimeo.com/143742976
> 
> Notice in the second video the flicker goes away on if I open a browser or another window on the desktop. Weird.


Well man, just put 95 hz man and be done with it, you not going to notice a difference between 95 and 100 anyway, so why bother and go through all the hassle of returning


----------



## Fallendreams

Just curios. Has anyone seen the G-Sync version on amazon ?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drawmonster*
> 
> Having the same issue as a few others. Won't reach 100hz without the monitor flickering on the desktop and select games.. 95hz seems to work fine. No dead pixels or bad blb. And not experiencing the issue where the backlight doesn't come on after sleep.
> 
> So now trying to decided if I want to return it since it doesn't do 100hz. Seems like there is either a panel lottery, driver issues, or something of that nature going on. If Acer doesn't at least acknowledge and address the issue by this weekend, I'll probably return mine. $1300 is a lot to pay for a monitor that doesn't perform like it's supposed to.
> 
> This is what I get at 100hz:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/143740917
> 
> https://vimeo.com/143749630
> 
> https://vimeo.com/143742976
> 
> Notice in the second video the flicker goes away on if I open a browser or another window on the desktop. Weird.


I would agree that its not worth returning just over 5hz. Seriously, the difference there is negligible.

Have you tried with a different DP cable by chance? beleive it or not a different cable might help..

Unrelated, but could someone explain a bit about the "hairdryer" method? I am interested in doing this on mine.. if only to minimize the BLB I do have.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I would agree that its not worth returning just over 5hz. Seriously, the difference there is negligible.
> 
> Have you tried with a different DP cable by chance? beleive it or not a different cable might help..
> 
> Unrelated, but could someone explain a bit about the "hairdryer" method? I am interested in doing this on mine.. if only to minimize the BLB I do have.


question to all: I seems like cant log in to battle net on my x34 for some weird reason, it just not letting me even to open a game like starcraft, any ideas do i need a new driver for a monitor or something like that?


----------



## drawmonster

Yes, tried a different DP cable. I agree 5hz isn't a big deal, but being a $1300 monitor makes me want it to perform perfectly just on principle. I did have a little luck just now with the flicker on the desktop. My computer automatically recognized the monitor and installed a driver for it. I went ahead and installed the driver from Acer's website which was unsigned, and it seems to have fixed the flicker on the desktop. Still does it in Mad Max, and I get some artifacting on some menus in TW3. Gonna test it some more. It seems like an updated driver might actually be able to fix the issue completely, or maybe a new firmware.

BTW I'm running 2 x 980TI Classifieds SLI.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> question to all: I seems like cant log in to battle net on my x34 for some weird reason, it just not letting me even to open a game like starcraft, any ideas do i need a new driver for a monitor or something like that?


No problems here, just normal login and play.


----------



## brighttail

I'm with you. I did pay 1700 CAD Dollars and if it didn't perform the way it was advertised, even with 5Hz I would be RMAing.

Thankfully a full reinstall did fix my issues which were as I guessed driver/profile related.

Originally I had a 144Hz ROG Swift and I think that profile was causing issues when I first plugged in the monitor as I was only getting a black screen when going into Windows. I had to use an HDMI cable to get the proper profile selected but then when I would restart, Windows would default to a 'ghost' profile which would only have it at 59Hz. I would have to go into the Nvidia control panel and switch it over. Irritating but not a deal breaker. Then I realized that if I wanted to set my SLI to work also in windowed mode, it would give me about 20 FPS. In non-windowed mode it worked fine. This would have been a deal breaker for me.

Good thing is a full reinstall fixed it all. I probably could have gone into the registry and deleted all the monitors that ever were on the machine but I needed a clean machine anyway so, it all works.


----------



## drawmonster

Starting to think we're gonna have a panel lottery with these. If so, expect them to be hard to get. People will buy them, and if they don't hit 100 hz, then they will swap them out. So stock will be really low. I'm hoping Acer will issue a firmware upgrade or something that will get us all to 100 hz stable. Panel lottery sucks.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Got mine yesterday from NCIX. This monitor is a lot bigger than I expected, for whatever reason. The UPS guy was really excited when I went to pick it up and he broke the handle off my box. Not a big deal, but the excitement over there was cool. Shipping also took less than a day from BC to NB but it got stuck on the weekend.

When I first turned it on, I noticed BLB on the top corners, and IPS glow in the bottom corners, with the left side clearly being purplish, and the right being yellowish. I cranked the heat in my room and left for an hour. After which I could only see some BLB on the top left corner, and some IPS glow in the bottom right - neither of which are a problem when doing anything outside of really dark games. The top right corner has a tiny amount of blb left as well, but its a non issue. Today I am noticing it all even less. Even dark games work quite fine (Sorry for the quality, but it was to show a dark game):







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The second I turned the monitor on, a large portion of the center wasn't lit. Made my heart jump, then it rebooted itself and was fine but I had the same trouble getting DP working as bright tail. I fixed it by using DDU once I got into windows, then after installing the newest hot fix drivers I rebooted using the DP (unplugged the hdmi all together) and have been using it since without a single issue @ 100hz. _So before doing a fresh install, try out DDU._

Everything has been said by others, but I'll do my best.

I know *pixel inversion* isn't an issue here, but I went ahead and did my sleeping dogs 'fan' test and was so happy to see there is zero inversion. The fan, on the ROG Swift, would be chopped up with every second line fading or disappearing in motion - add the greenish effect. Now, the fan is solid, even in motion with no added rainbowish effect. This has made every game look better in motion over the swift already... nevermind the colors being a lot better (Which they are actually great on a good swift), or the fact that this screen is just sharper/bigger. Now I can stop staring at it in every single game I play, especially ones with spinning spokes.









Furthermore, I cannot feel any meaningful difference between this and my swift even when I was able to maintain 120-130 fps. This is very smooth, and very crisp and the colors are just excellent. I would say the Swift was ever so slightly more responsive, and smooth at a higher FPS, but it is so negligible. This is easily the far better monitor, for any use. Even in dark games where the swift may excel, I still prefer this.

100hz, no problem. The coil whine is only audible with my ear against the bottom part of the monitor and only at a certain angle. I hear nothing, in silence, an arms length away. If I only got 95hz, I would also RMA it. I would be worried that even 95hz wouldn't last through the test of time if 100hz doesn't work.

I used the speakers for the first five minutes because I was stuck on HDMI and they sound good at 70%, didn't test any other volume. While no one seems to care about these, I do plan on using them when watching tv via wireless hdmi.

The LED's are awesome. I like shiny stuff, and colors. On the weakest setting, you can barely even see the glow, so I leave mine on a gentle 2 out of 5. I mis-read somewhere that you can choose a random selection of colors and that is not the case. It's one color at a time. Full RGB control with randomized settings would have been cool for us over-grown kids that like shinies.

The predator logo is tacky, even though I didn't think so when looking at it in pictures.

I love the height control way more on the x34 than the swift. One thing I hated about the ROG swift was that it only went so low. It was about 1-2 inches higher than I normally like my monitors meaning I would have to go out and buy a lower desk, or my eye level was always too low. The x34 goes as low as it possibly can. It will smack the stand which is right near where I like it with my high desk.\

Another thing I disliked about the Swift was that any solid color was blotchy and uneven. This is nice and solid with only a dark line along the top of my screen, presumably from the BLB.

The semi-glossy coating is excellent, and still manages to block out any disruptive reflections in a pretty bright room (Soft yellow light + sun). I actually only notice reflections when I'm away from the screen and doing things.

My room mate often hangs out next to me, and so she often watches shows with me, but from the side. The swift was nice, but the viewing angles made it hard for her to fully enjoy anything unless I pointed the monitor between us. With this I don't have to move it and it's a tremendous improvement over the swift from her perspective. She notices the curve, but it doesn't bother her, and one part of the curve is always more pointed towards her. She says that even still this is way more crisp than the Swift was, much more colorful and now she doesn't have to suffer with poor viewing angles. She said the size also was an immediate improvement from her point of view. She didn't notice any glare, or reflections. I thought this may be worth mentioning because we aren't always strapped in front of our screens, and we aren't always alone or enjoying these things on our own. Her enjoyment was a factor in my decision, because if it isn't her, it'll be someone else.

I haven't calibrated my screen yet. I just set the brightness to 34, my contrast to 49 and my RGB is 50,48,50 as that was more pleasing to my eye in GTA.

$2122 after shipping and tax, but it was well worth it when considering I got $900 back for my Swift. I plan to keep this monitor for over five years, seven if I can, so long as it doesn't die. Right until dp1.3 is commonplace.

One issue I noticed last night in GTA V when looking at the foggy city from the "Vinewood" sign. Someone else had mentioned horizontal scanlines on their screen, which yes is RMA worthy as that is a dying/broken/defective GSYNC module. I know this because when my old swift went down, it started to display the same horizontal lines and flickering when GSYNC was activated, but was otherwise fine. Now with the x34, the entire image is nice and clear EXCEPT for the far left side of my screen, there is a small patch of an area that displays these horizontal scanlines... I was able to sweep my camera over the city, showing the clear LACk of these lines, but the moment it would reach the far left, into this patch, you would see the horizontal image destroying lines. I tested this in another area, where my FPS was a solid 100, and the lines were so hard to see. It was debatable if they were even there. Back to the sign, where my FPS drops to 50 ish, and the scanlines are back, but only within that patch. It IS annoying, but so minor I will overlook it unless it gets worse, or the patch grows. It's only visible with GSYNC active too. The problem remains at 80hz, or 100hz with GSYNC. I did not test 60hz + gsync.

My only other problem with this monitor is the inputs. They are straight in and on the bottom of the back of the monitor, so if you push them in you have to hold the screen still, or you'll push the bottom forward. The issue Linus pointed out on the x341ck with getting the plug-in out, is not here as they are lower in the indentation and easily removed.

The stand is very solid, super sleek. The monitor only wobbles when I tap my foot on my desk furiously... Which I tend to do more often than I realized.

THE OSD reminds me of the car remote from the terrible Vacation movie, but it's not really an issue once you're all set up.

GTA:V



Alien: Isolation (lights off)



Dark top:





Here are some images showing the horizontal scan lines on sections of the monitor on a building in GTA:V.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Scanlines:



Scanlines:



Same building viewed with right side of the monitor, no scanlines:





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> Any news on newegg.ca for stock i think it's not even listing


Newegg.ca says December on Twitter. I would expect them by late November though.


----------



## Qcbuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Got mine yesterday from NCIX. This monitor is a lot bigger than I expected, for whatever reason. The UPS guy was really excited when I went to pick it up and he broke the handle off my box. Not a big deal, but the excitement over there was cool. Shipping also took less than a day from BC to NB but it got stuck on the weekend.
> 
> When I first turned it on, I noticed BLB on the top corners, and IPS glow in the bottom corners, with the left side clearly being purplish, and the right being yellowish. I cranked the heat in my room and left for an hour. After which I could only see some BLB on the top left corner, and some IPS glow in the bottom right - neither of which are a problem when doing anything outside of really dark games. The top right corner has a tiny amount of blb left as well, but its a non issue. Today I am noticing it all even less. Even dark games work quite fine (Sorry for the quality, but it was to show a dark game):
> 
> 
> 
> The second I turned the monitor on, a large portion of the center wasn't lit. Made my heart jump, then it rebooted itself and was fine but I had the same trouble getting DP working as bright tail. I fixed it by using DDU once I got into windows, then after installing the newest hot fix drivers I rebooted using the DP (unplugged the hdmi all together) and have been using it since without a single issue @ 100hz. _So before doing a fresh install, try out DDU._
> 
> Everything has been said by others, but I'll do my best.
> 
> I know pixel inversion isn't an issue here, but I went ahead and did my sleeping dogs 'fan' test and was so happy to see there is zero inversion. The fan, on the ROG Swift, would be chopped up with every second line fading or disappearing in motion - add the greenish effect. Now, the fan is solid, even in motion with no added rainbowish effect. This has made every game look better in motion over the swift already... nevermind the colors being a lot better (Which they are actually great on a good swift), or the fact that this screen is just sharper/bigger. Now I can stop staring at it in every single game I play, especially ones with spinning spokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, I cannot feel any meaningful difference between this and my swift even when I was able to maintain 120-130 fps. This is very smooth, and very crisp and the colors are just excellent. I would say the Swift was ever so slightly more responsive, and smooth at a higher FPS, but it is so negligible. This is easily the far better monitor, for any use. Even in dark games where the swift may excel, I still prefer this.
> 
> 100hz, no problem. The coil whine is only audible with my ear against the bottom part of the monitor and only at a certain angle. I hear nothing, in silence, an arms length away. If I only got 95hz, I would also RMA it. I would be worried that even 95hz wouldn't last through the test of time if 100hz doesn't work.
> 
> I used the speakers for the first five minutes because I was stuck on HDMI and they sound good at 70%, didn't test any other volume. While no one seems to care about these, I do plan on using them when watching tv via wireless hdmi.
> 
> The LED's are awesome. I like shiny stuff, and colors. On the weakest setting, you can barely even see the glow, so I leave mine on a gentle 2 out of 5. I mis-read somewhere that you can choose a random selection of colors and that is not the case. It's one color at a time. Full RGB control with randomized settings would have been cool for us over-grown kids that like shinies.
> 
> The predator logo is tacky, even though I didn't think so when looking at it in pictures.
> 
> I love the height control way more on the x34 than the swift. One thing I hated about the ROG swift was that it only went so low. It was about 1-2 inches higher than I normally like my monitors meaning I would have to go out and buy a lower desk, or my eye level was always too low. The x34 goes as low as it possibly can. It will smack the stand which is right near where I like it with my high desk.\
> 
> Another thing I disliked about the Swift was that any solid color was blotchy and uneven. This is nice and solid with only a dark line along the top of my screen, presumably from the BLB.
> 
> The semi-glossy coating is excellent, and still manages to block out any disruptive reflections in a pretty bright room (Soft yellow light + sun). I actually only notice reflections when I'm away from the screen and doing things.
> 
> My room mate often hangs out next to me, and so she often watches shows with me, but from the side. The swift was nice, but the viewing angles made it hard for her to fully enjoy anything unless I pointed the monitor between us. With this I don't have to move it and it's a tremendous improvement over the swift from her perspective. She notices the curve, but it doesn't bother her, and one part of the curve is always more pointed towards her. She says that even still this is way more crisp than the Swift was, much more colorful and now she doesn't have to suffer with poor viewing angles. She said the size also was an immediate improvement from her point of view. She didn't notice any glare, or reflections. I thought this may be worth mentioning because we aren't always strapped in front of our screens, and we aren't always alone or enjoying these things on our own. Her enjoyment was a factor in my decision, because if it isn't her, it'll be someone else.
> 
> $2122 after shipping and tax, but it was well worth it when considering I got $900 back for my Swift. I plan to keep this monitor for over five years, seven if I can, so long as it doesn't die. Right until dp1.3 is commonplace.
> 
> One issue I noticed last night in GTA V when looking at the foggy city from the "Vinewood" sign. Someone else had mentioned horizontal scanlines on their screen, which yes is RMA worthy as that is a dying/broken/defective GSYNC module. I know this because when my old swift went down, it started to display the same horizontal lines and flickering when GSYNC was activated, but was otherwise fine. Now with the x34, the entire image is nice and clear EXCEPT for the far left side of my screen, there is a small patch of an area that displays these horizontal scanlines... I was able to sweep my camera over the city, showing the clear LACk of these lines, but the moment it would reach the far left, into this patch, you would see the horizontal image destroying lines. I tested this in another area, where my FPS was a solid 100, and the lines were so hard to see. It was debatable if they were even there. Back to the sign, where my FPS drops to 50 ish, and the scanlines are back, but only within that patch. It IS annoying, but so minor I will overlook it unless it gets worse, or the patch grows. It's only visible with GSYNC active too. The problem remains at 80hz, or 100hz with GSYNC. I did not test 60hz + gsync.
> 
> I'll update my post later, or tomorrow with some better pictures from a nicer camera and perhaps updated impressions.
> Newegg.ca says December on Twitter.


ok thanks for info i might go with ncix i don't understand why they have it before newegg. Those blb kinda stop me...


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Just curios. Has anyone seen the G-Sync version on amazon ?


Yes, but only in Europe so far. No stock/listing on amazon.com that I know of.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> question to all: I seems like cant log in to battle net on my x34 for some weird reason, it just not letting me even to open a game like starcraft, any ideas do i need a new driver for a monitor or something like that?


I highly doubt this is related to the monitor at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drawmonster*
> 
> Starting to think we're gonna have a panel lottery with these. If so, expect them to be hard to get. People will buy them, and if they don't hit 100 hz, then they will swap them out. So stock will be really low. I'm hoping Acer will issue a firmware upgrade or something that will get us all to 100 hz stable. Panel lottery sucks.


Actually panel lottery is looking quite good so far from what I have seen, at least compared to other "problematic" monitors like the ROG Swift or XB270HU.

The issue with not hitting 100 Hz is a panel issue most likely and I doubt any firmware update will ever fix it, 100 Hz is also almost the limit of the DP 1.2 bandwith with g-sync included (I believe the limit is 109Hz?). If you get a panel that flickers at 100 Hz and not at 95 then you have a 95% chance of the issue being the panel/module itself, I'm leaving a 5% chance it is not just in case. That's my opinion after everything I've read at least.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Got mine yesterday from NCIX. This monitor is a lot bigger than I expected, for whatever reason. The UPS guy was really excited when I went to pick it up and he broke the handle off my box. Not a big deal, but the excitement over there was cool. Shipping also took less than a day from BC to NB but it got stuck on the weekend.
> 
> When I first turned it on, I noticed BLB on the top corners, and IPS glow in the bottom corners, with the left side clearly being purplish, and the right being yellowish. I cranked the heat in my room and left for an hour. After which I could only see some BLB on the top left corner, and some IPS glow in the bottom right - neither of which are a problem when doing anything outside of really dark games. The top right corner has a tiny amount of blb left as well, but its a non issue. Today I am noticing it all even less. Even dark games work quite fine (Sorry for the quality, but it was to show a dark game):


Another Happy NCIX Customer! High five bud.. enjoy it!


----------



## Fallendreams

NCIX wants like $1,700 for it... hmmm


----------



## hosko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Planning on getting this monitor (X34 - Gsync) soon. Can I know the serial numbers of the units with the V1 firmware that have the banding so I can avoid that batch of units and go for the new one?
> 
> Or is there a place to download this firmware and do it ourselves?


You can't buy a panel with V1 firmware, they were only sold in Germany for a short amount of time.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Another Happy NCIX Customer! High five bud.. enjoy it!


Thanks man, likewise! Definitely glad I went with them, they were fast to get it out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> NCIX wants like $1,700 for it... hmmm


Pretty sure they only have one left to order for anyone on the fence.


----------



## VeerK

Quality control issues aside, I'm so happy to see satisfied buyers. Hopefully the next big batch that shows up around the time the PQ348 is released fixes any lingering issues. TBH, the predator has a much nicer look to it than the 348Q, but either way these monitors should last until DP1.3 drops.


----------



## hosko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Quality control issues aside, I'm so happy to see satisfied buyers. Hopefully the next big batch that shows up around the time the PQ348 is released fixes any lingering issues. TBH, the predator has a much nicer look to it than the 348Q, but either way these monitors should last until DP1.3 drops.


The only thing I don't like is the Predator logo on it, to my eye it looks cheap. I have mine on an arm. I like the basic look.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hosko*
> 
> The only thing I don't like is the Predator logo on it, to my eye it looks cheap. I have mine on an arm. I like the basic look.


I agree, I'd much rather have no logo and a uniform finish. It's one thing to have flashy design on a case, but I prefer a minimalist look for a monitor so it doesn't distract from what I'm looking at. Have you tried removing the logo?


----------



## latexyankee

So has anyone mounted this beast yet? I just installed a ergotech arm and the bottom screws do not go in flush. They have about 1/3 of the screw body exposed. The top 2 screw in flush, same spacers, same size screws.

It holds, but im nervous as hell


----------



## Scoobydooby11

I'll be mounting mine later tonight.. will post more pics when I get it up.

Hyuh hyuh.. get it up XD


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> So has anyone mounted this beast yet? I just installed a ergotech arm and the bottom screws do not go in flush. They have about 1/3 of the screw body exposed. The top 2 screw in flush, same spacers, same size screws.
> 
> It holds, but im nervous as hell


So I just noticed that the bottom part of the OEM stand is thicker than the top, but the OEM screws are all the same size.

The bottom two thread holes ( dont know the proper term) are shorter in depth than the top 2.

I really want to tighten the bottom two screws but even the originals or the screws provided in the wall mount kit are too short?

how does this make sense? I must be missing something...


----------



## wstanci3

Had to return mine. I will try again in a couple of weeks. Miss mine already...


----------



## latexyankee

So now that the monitor is at proper height in relation to my desk and chair I do notice some substantial backlight bleed from bottom left corner.

I didn't notice it at first because the monitor was a little lower than I like it, but now playing witcher 3 I see it clearly in dark rooms/caves.

I'm not sure If I'll pull out the hairdryer or just wait it out to see if it improves. I have another 3 weeks to exchange at microcenter but I'm sure they wont have any stock and I'll be crying for fallout 3.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> So I just noticed that the bottom part of the OEM stand is thicker than the top, but the OEM screws are all the same size.
> 
> The bottom two thread holes ( dont know the proper term) are shorter in depth than the top 2.
> 
> I really want to tighten the bottom two screws but even the originals or the screws provided in the wall mount kit are too short?
> 
> how does this make sense? I must be missing something...


You have to use the metal accessory bundled inside the box to fit with your Ergotron. There are 4 screws with different lenght









https://youtu.be/p4lGHCu1mng?t=132

My X34 is pretty good, minor BLB but upper side of the screen is a bit warmer, so the whites are reddish.
Is it the same for some of you guys?


----------



## latexyankee

Tried that before i posted, screws are the same size except one is flat and one is pan head. Still did not make much of a difference.

And i had to use the screws that came with the arm in order to use the spacers. THE samellest screws are still not flush, same size as the ones included with the monitor.

Sorry post from my phone

Confirmed screws from the included wall mount adapter are the same size as the screws removed when removing the stand.

Also the stand is of a different thickness from top to bottom of the mount, so the included Acer screws in the wall mount adapter are not correct.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> GUYS WITH THE SLEEP BACKLIGHT ISSUE:
> 
> its your brightness.
> 
> @ >30 brightness you will get 50% backlight sleep problem
> 
> @ />50% brightness you will get 30% backlight sleep problem
> 
> (see the trend here)
> 
> @ <80% brightness the PC will boot up normally every time. (So I have tested)
> 
> Now our problem is, who plays at 80% brightness? I have to get my pc down to 30 brightness at least to not notice the backlight bleed.


I am also running @ 30% or so brightness (I think 32 or 34 roughly, not sure I'd have to check) and with the current lighting I game in at that level of brightness eliminates the IPS glow I get. If I had to run it at 80% brightness I would have to RMA this back and just say screw it and go with another monitor. As long as mine continues to be usable I'm good where I am. I would like to see this fixed though and I would be interested in having mine fixed not replaced if possible because I really like my current x34 as I see it as perfect as one could expect from these types of displays.


----------



## Dr Mad

Weird.

Got 2 8mm & 2 6mm screws as I can tight them at the maximum.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> You have to use the metal accessory bundled inside the box to fit with your Ergotron. There are 4 screws with different lenght
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/p4lGHCu1mng?t=132
> 
> My X34 is pretty good, minor BLB but upper side of the screen is a bit warmer, so the whites are reddish.
> Is it the same for some of you guys?


The metal accessory is for wall mount only correct? You cannot slide a standard vesa mount inside

Update-

Ok I did locate some screws in the box rougly 1mm to 2mm longer than the orginals.With the spacers they are flush on the bottom. Its not as tight as grip as i would like as when hanging TV's but it will do fine.

Apologies to anyone if i sounded harsh


----------



## Fallendreams

If anyone is still looking for one in US looks like NCIX still has some. I just picked one up for $1,299. It was $1,790 earlier around 5:00 PM EST. The weird thing is I tried to do a price match against newegg and they denied me. They told me I had to spend $1,790. I check back around 11 and the price is now $1,299. Hopefully the order goes through.

Here's the link
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=118287#sthash.pcCvjKUR


----------



## derickwm

Just ordered... Now to finish my rig!


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just ordered... Now to finish my rig!


From NCIX ?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Just ordered... Now to finish my rig!
> 
> 
> 
> From NCIX ?
Click to expand...

Yeah


----------



## Searchofsub

X34 owners I ask you. Would you spend $950.00 more for this monitor over TN Asus Rog Swift? Currently can purchase one used for $450.00 - but do like this monitor so was wondering.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah


Sweet! Now it says back order lol


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> X34 owners I ask you. Would you spend $950.00 more for this monitor over TN Asus Rog Swift? Currently can purchase one used for $450.00 - but do like this monitor so was wondering.


When you put it that way, it's a bit harder to justify, but I am spoiled by IPS so I would at least go for an IPS monitor these days. The Swift for $450 is a great deal, but IPS is very important to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Now it says back order lol
Click to expand...

Ah man so it does. Must have gotten the last one


----------



## Cpt FatPants

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-Predator-X34-LCD-Monitor/dp/B00X45CMO0

Still a few up for grabs on Amazon


----------



## DonPablo83

Yowch. Little heavy on the glow but i can deal with it. Got it today. No black spots, power up issues, blue banding, no coil whine at 100hz full white. 100hz no problem.


----------



## Clad120

I really want to buy it on amazon right now since it's in stock, but I am really afraid of having a defective unit, this batch doesn't seems to be safe...


----------



## Clad120

Yep, I have no self control.

Order placed!


----------



## hosko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> Yep, I have no self control.
> 
> Order placed!


I'm sure any issues will be fixed.


----------



## funfordcobra

I can't believe that these monitors have soo many issues but still are flying off the shelves. You can't really blame QC for anything when people turn a blind eye to the facts. I wouldn't expect much from OLED in the future because what people are saying through their wallet is that they don't care about QC as long as one is in their living room or office.. >.>


----------



## h3llknight

is the one on amazon g-sync or free-sync?
since it says is available since may...


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3llknight*
> 
> is the one on amazon g-sync or free-sync?
> since it says is available since may...


There are both versions there, the listing my be there since May but it still doesn't tell which one could be. Link to verify?


----------



## h3llknight

http://www.amazon.es/Acer-Predator-X34-*****-Plata/dp/B00X45CMO0

I believe the ASIN is for the g-sync, but not sure :S


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3llknight*
> 
> http://www.amazon.es/Acer-Predator-X34-*****-Plata/dp/B00X45CMO0
> 
> I believe the ASIN is for the g-sync, but not sure :S


Yes, that's the correct ASIN for the G-Sync version.

On another note there are 4 new available on Amazon.it (with more coming soon) and a few others in the other EU versions.

*EDIT:* well talk about fast. Only 1 left on Amazon.it, 3 are already gone


----------



## h3llknight

thanks for the help!

I'm still thinking if it's better to wait for a price reduction or go for it despite the minor issues that some have encountered. coming from a dell 2312hm should be quite a change!


----------



## Cruise252

Hmm, my main pc is running 2 normal titans in sli and they do 100hz on this monitor no problem but my other lan pc with a gtx 760 will NOT do 100hz, only gives me 95hz as the highest option in nvidia panel with 100hz set in the screen osd (even did a reboot/reapply of the overclock with no succes).
Could it be that older cards like my 760 are not capable of supporting 100hz? Just think its very weird that one pc does 100hz no problem and the other pc only 95hz with the same monitor








(Latest nvidia drivers are installed incl the gsynx hotfix).

If anyone has any ideas, willing to listen/try them out.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Hmm, my main pc is running 2 normal titans in sli and they do 100hz on this monitor no problem but my other lan pc with a gtx 760 will NOT do 100hz, only gives me 95hz as the highest option in nvidia panel with 100hz set in the screen osd (even did a reboot/reapply of the overclock with no succes).
> Could it be that older cards like my 760 are not capable of supporting 100hz? Just think its very weird that one pc does 100hz no problem and the other pc only 95hz with the same monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Latest nvidia drivers are installed incl the gsynx hotfix).
> 
> If anyone has any ideas, willing to listen/try them out.


Will a 760 even play games anywhere near 100Hz though?


----------



## Clad120

By the way, I heard in linus's review that the hdmi port only delivers 50hz ? can anyone confirm that ?


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Will a 760 even play games anywhere near 100Hz though?


No it can not, just curious why it would not reach the 100hz on my desktop.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> By the way, I heard in linus's review that the hdmi port only delivers 50hz ? can anyone confirm that ?


Yes, because the HDMI port on the G-Synv v2 module is only 1.4 and not the newest 2.0.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Will a 760 even play games anywhere near 100Hz though?
> 
> 
> 
> No it can not, just curious why it would not reach the 100hz on my desktop.
Click to expand...


----------



## BethorMorgan

Mine arrived from Amazon 2 hours ago









basically 4 days *before* the announced delivery date
















took me a while to make Win 7 see the monitor - will post a detailed review later today or tomorrow.

at the moment WORK is pressing me to stay away from my new monitor









*UPDATED:*
after cleaning old drivers and installing the latest Nvidia Hot Fix version, here's my review

*GOODS*
* monitor stand is not as intrusive as expected - I've lost no more than 2 inch of distance from screen
* no dead pixel - no dust
* BLB is really good








Even in full dark only minor yellow in the bottom left corner
with full white screen, the same area is not fully white, it has a tad of grey. Probably the bezel is pressing on the panel. will wait some days and try the hairdryer fix

* calibration: with the TFT value is ok but not perfect
but the X-rite Color Monkey usa ADC and hangs on after 30 secs...

* no coil whine so far (95hz) .....but read below

*BADS*
* OSD and buttons are TERRIBLE !
* curve range is too small, I'd like it more curved !
* Monitor cannot rotate but it's not flat...it has some degree or rotation towards left
* Overclock....I can select 100hz via OSD, apply and reboot but I'm unable to run at 100hz

It seems that my GPU cannot go over 95hz (SLI GTX 670)
Even with Custom res (or CRU tool) , I can try [email protected] but cannot save

_*Anyone knows a trick to use an ADC calibration tool ?*_

Thanks


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> So has anyone mounted this beast yet? I just installed a ergotech arm and the bottom screws do not go in flush. They have about 1/3 of the screw body exposed. The top 2 screw in flush, same spacers, same size screws.
> 
> It holds, but im nervous as hell


I had to use spacers on the bottom since,as you mention, the bottom screws only go in so far and then you don't want to tighten further.

Top ones go all the way.. strange. In any event, throw on some spacers/washers on the bottom two and its all good. Had to tighten my arm joints a fair bit to keep this display stable.

I couldn't help but laugh when I got it up.. its so epic.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> In the Nvidia panel for resolution, I've the native res up to 95hz but 100hz is not shown
> 
> If I use Custom res, I can set it up to [email protected], I can try it, it shows correctly BUT
> when I hit save, the new resolution doesn't appear in the list of custom resolution
> 
> I've tried also the CRU tool...still the same, cannot make the 100hz apper in Nvidia control panel
> 
> _*Has anyone some suggestion ?*_
> 
> p.s.
> the OSD shows 95 in the upper right corner


That's strange.. I had no issue with this. Have you tried a different cable just to see if that has anything to do with it? May be a card thing/driver thing as well?


----------



## windholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> Mine arrived from Amazon 2 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically 4 days *before* the announced delivery date


Was yours delivered by Amazon logistics, the Amazon logistics company? I ordered there on Sunday and it appears they need a whole week to ship it online, i.e. delivery date shows as Monday... Did you have the same and it just showed up early?


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> That's strange.. I had no issue with this. Have you tried a different cable just to see if that has anything to do with it? May be a card thing/driver thing as well?


I've got a GTX670 SLI...could these GPU be limited to 95 hz ?

no other DP cable available...HDMI wont work at 100hz


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windholic*
> 
> Was yours delivered by Amazon logistics, the Amazon logistics company? I ordered there on Sunday and it appears they need a whole week to ship it online, i.e. delivery date shows as Monday... Did you have the same and it just showed up early?


Nope, It was delivered by one of the courier in Italy (SDA)...


----------



## TheMadMan697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Hmm, my main pc is running 2 normal titans in sli and they do 100hz on this monitor no problem but my other lan pc with a gtx 760 will NOT do 100hz, only gives me 95hz as the highest option in nvidia panel with 100hz set in the screen osd (even did a reboot/reapply of the overclock with no succes).
> Could it be that older cards like my 760 are not capable of supporting 100hz? Just think its very weird that one pc does 100hz no problem and the other pc only 95hz with the same monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Latest nvidia drivers are installed incl the gsynx hotfix).
> 
> If anyone has any ideas, willing to listen/try them out.


Exactly the same here. I have SLI GTX 670's and I can only select 95 Hz. I also came across someone else who had this problem so I presume is the older cards. There is a comment in the manual that 100 Hz requires minimum GTX 960.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> I've got a GTX670 SLI...could these GPU be limited to 95 hz ?
> 
> no other DP cable available...HDMI wont work at 100hz


It looks like it so far I also have SLI 670's. I have tried another display port cable and no luck.


----------



## Cruise252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> Exactly the same here. I have SLI GTX 670's and I can only select 95 Hz. I also came across someone else who had this problem so I presume is the older cards. There is a comment in the manual that 100 Hz requires minimum GTX 960.
> It looks like it so far I also have SLI 670's. I have tried another display port cable and no luck.


Must be something with older cards then since my 760 and your 670's will not do 100hz but they do 95hz exactly like me since i know the monitor does 100hz on my other pc...

Does it rlly say that in the manual? min 960 for 100hz?


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> ...
> It looks like it so far I also have SLI 670's. I have tried another display port cable and no luck.


Yup...it really looks like the GTX 6xx and 7xx are capped at 95 HZ
not really bad but still not 100hz

P.S.
original post with my review updated


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruise252*
> 
> Must be something with older cards then since my 760 and your 670's will not do 100hz but they do 95hz exactly like me since i know the monitor does 100hz on my other pc...
> 
> Does it rlly say that in the manual? min 960 for 100hz?


I think so, I believe I read a listing for the ASUS one that also states you need a GTX 960+ for 100 Hz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> [...]
> 
> * calibration: with the TFT value is ok but not perfect
> but the X-rite Color Monkey usa ADC and hangs on after 30 secs...
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Anyone knows a trick to use an ADC calibration tool ?*
> 
> Thanks


Do NOT use ADC, other users have tried to use it and the screen goes into debug/test mode and doesn't work properly until you reset it (can't remember the exact buttons combination needed for the reset, yuo can find it in previous posts).

If you want to calibrate it use the "manual" option or whatever other option you have aside from ADC.


----------



## thevenom

I'm running SLI 780's and I get 100hz
Might be 760's and below


----------



## Scoobydooby11

You guys with 670/680.. can you use 100hz with SLI disabled? Have you tried?

Sorry if this was mentioned.. I'm just mystified that the 6 series couldn't run at 100hz.. seems incorrect


----------



## bigjdubb

Is it possible that there is something a little different about the display port connector on the graphics card? I can't see any reason why the 6 series and the 760 wouldn't support 100hz but the 780 does. If anything you would think there would be gsync issues with older cards, not maximum refresh rate.


----------



## TheMadMan697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> You guys with 670/680.. can you use 100hz with SLI disabled? Have you tried?
> 
> Sorry if this was mentioned.. I'm just mystified that the 6 series couldn't run at 100hz.. seems incorrect


SLI off I can still only select 95 Hz. Also lower resolution wont let me select 100 Hz either.


----------



## bigjdubb

That's really odd. I have never read anything about the 6 series having any less G-Sync support than the 7 or 9 series cards.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Guys

I've found another BIG issue
all the test below done at max resolution (3440x1440) or 2560x1440 with latest driver from nvidia 358.59

First game I've tried: Dragon Age Origins (21:9 native support)

If i use 2x GTX 670 in SLI with G-sync, look at figures here below

single GTX 670 - Gsync disabled - 28-30 FPS
single GTX 670 - Gsync enabled - 25-32 FPS
basically no delta performances

but when I go in SLIDE ...
2x GTX 670 SLI - Gsync disabled - 60+ FPS
2x GTX 670 SLI - Gsync enabled - 5 FPS...yup *5 only !!*

Same with Tomb Raider Underworld (only 16:9 supported)

is SLI enabled with Gsync = 5 FPS
disable SLI with Gsync ON and FPS are "normally" (LOW) values 24-30

enable SLI and disable Gsync and FPS are 60+

Additional tests done as suggested in other forums:

* 60 hz or 95 hz... always 5 FPS is SLI & GSync enabled
* Vsycn ON or OFF... always 5 FPS is SLI & GSync enabled
* Frame capped at 75, 60 or 30 FPS ... always 5 FPS is SLI & GSync enabled
* ALT-tab in & out of the game... always 5 FPS is SLI & GSync enabled

I'm really pissed off !...very good monitor and SLI+Gsync not usable !

now I'll test SC2 Heart of the Swarm but this looks like a real serious BUG from Nvidia drivers

any suggestions ?


----------



## blueballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> If anyone is still looking for one in US looks like NCIX still has some. I just picked one up for $1,299. It was $1,790 earlier around 5:00 PM EST. The weird thing is I tried to do a price match against newegg and they denied me. They told me I had to spend $1,790. I check back around 11 and the price is now $1,299. Hopefully the order goes through.
> 
> Here's the link
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=118287#sthash.pcCvjKUR


1790$ is in Canadian dollars. (sorry for the backorder)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> X34 owners I ask you. Would you spend $950.00 more for this monitor over TN Asus Rog Swift? Currently can purchase one used for $450.00 - but do like this monitor so was wondering.


After a few months of owning the swift I'm freaking bored of this ****ty monitor, and had to buy the x34 predator. I will probably end up selling the swift dirt cheap but I don't mind... so if you have the budget for this one go ahead and don't waste your time with the swift.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I had to use spacers on the bottom since,as you mention, the bottom screws only go in so far and then you don't want to tighten further.
> 
> Top ones go all the way.. strange. In any event, throw on some spacers/washers on the bottom two and its all good. Had to tighten my arm joints a fair bit to keep this display stable.
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh when I got it up.. its so epic.
> 
> 
> That's strange.. I had no issue with this. Have you tried a different cable just to see if that has anything to do with it? May be a card thing/driver thing as well?


What desk is that your using? Looks really nice that setup


----------



## Smokey the Bear

You know, it says right in the manual...

" [email protected]:

G-SYNC requires an NVIDIA GeForce GTX650Ti BOOST GPU or higher. For some information, visit the nVidia website: http://www.nvidia.com/page/home.html

*[email protected]:

G-SYNC requires an NVIDIA GeForce GTX960* BOOST GPU or higher. For more information, visit the nVidia website: http://www.nvidia.com/page/home.html"

Not sure why there is any confusion as to why a 670 isn't working correctly or achieving 100hz. 960 > 670.


----------



## smoobandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> Is it possible that there is something a little different about the display port connector on the graphics card? I can't see any reason why the 6 series and the 760 wouldn't support 100hz but the 780 does. If anything you would think there would be gsync issues with older cards, not maximum refresh rate.


I can confirm this with a GTX770. It only gets 95hz at home. Took the monitor to a mates place and hooked it up to his GTX980. 100hz no problem. The refresh rate is card limited.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueballs*
> 
> 1790$ is in Canadian dollars. (sorry for the backorder)
> After a few months of owning the swift I'm freaking bored of this ****ty monitor, and had to buy the x34 predator. I will probably end up selling the swift dirt cheap but I don't mind... so if you have the budget for this one go ahead and don't waste your time with the swift.


I verified it was the US store I talked to rep today because I had to cancel my first order. I ordered the monitor last night and it said it was in stock with 3 at the LA branch. It says back order now so I don't know how long I will be waiting. The rep said they still have them in warehouse but she didn't know if I was on the list for this week. My CC was verified and I haven't been charged yet.


----------



## bigjdubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> You know, it says right in the manual...
> 
> " [email protected]:
> 
> G-SYNC requires an NVIDIA GeForce GTX650Ti BOOST GPU or higher. For some information, visit the nVidia website: http://www.nvidia.com/page/home.html
> 
> *[email protected]:
> 
> G-SYNC requires an NVIDIA GeForce GTX960* BOOST GPU or higher. For more information, visit the nVidia website: http://www.nvidia.com/page/home.html"
> 
> Not sure why there is any confusion as to why a 670 isn't working correctly or achieving 100hz. 960 > 670.


Wouldn't be much confusion if

1. It stated why, since the Nvidia website doesn't list anything limiting with G-Sync on the 6 series and

2. We didn't have confirmation that 100hz works on a 780


----------



## Striker444

LOL someone put a 1 egg review on newegg because their monitor did 95hz, but judging from the past comments here, it could just be his video card

1 egg review:
Pros: Smooth, nice led lights at the bottom of monitor (of which you can change from differnt color variations), nice logo, gsync, even bigger than i expected

Cons: Mine did not overclock to 100hz, only to 95hz. menu buttons were hard to navigate with. Price!

Clearly deserves 1 egg..................................


----------



## smoobandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> One issue I noticed last night in GTA V when looking at the foggy city from the "Vinewood" sign. Someone else had mentioned horizontal scanlines on their screen, which yes is RMA worthy as that is a dying/broken/defective GSYNC module. I know this because when my old swift went down, it started to display the same horizontal lines and flickering when GSYNC was activated, but was otherwise fine. Now with the x34, the entire image is nice and clear EXCEPT for the far left side of my screen, there is a small patch of an area that displays these horizontal scanlines... I was able to sweep my camera over the city, showing the clear LACk of these lines, but the moment it would reach the far left, into this patch, you would see the horizontal image destroying lines. I tested this in another area, where my FPS was a solid 100, and the lines were so hard to see. It was debatable if they were even there. Back to the sign, where my FPS drops to 50 ish, and the scanlines are back, but only within that patch. It IS annoying, but so minor I will overlook it unless it gets worse, or the patch grows. It's only visible with GSYNC active too. The problem remains at 80hz, or 100hz with GSYNC. I did not test 60hz + gsync.


Thanks for this - this is the first time I have seen anyone else with my problem. 100hz works fine. BLB is fine. No coil noise. Everything perfect (only gets 95hz on my GTX770, but 100hz on a friends GTX980, so a hardware swap will fix that).

However, if I turn on both OC mode and g-sync I get those scanlines everywhere. g-sync with OC off? Fine. OC mode at 100hz no g-sync? Fine. It seems to me that Acer's overclock circuitry is affecting the g-sync module in OC mode.


Spoiler: Warning: Big images of problem ahead!



To be clear:
WIthout g-sync it looks like this. Don't be fooled by some lines, those are just the camera focusing on a row of pixels.
http://imgur.com/HqOCV5M

And with g-sync (you are looking at the bands of light and dark not the individual pixels):
http://imgur.com/xValz3C



It is one of these really annoying problems that once seen you cannot unsee. So I have applied to the retailer for a return/replacement, unless anyone has a bright idea.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigjdubb*
> 
> 2. We didn't have confirmation that 100hz works on a 780


*raises his hand*

Got a GTX 780 and monitors works perfectly at 100 Hz


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoobandit*
> 
> Thanks for this - this is the first time I have seen anyone else with my problem. 100hz works fine. BLB is fine. No coil noise. Everything perfect (only gets 95hz on my GTX770, but 100hz on a friends GTX980, so a hardware swap will fix that).
> 
> However, if I turn on both OC mode and g-sync I get those scanlines everywhere. g-sync with OC off? Fine. OC mode at 100hz no g-sync? Fine. It seems to me that Acer's overclock circuitry is affecting the g-sync module in OC mode.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Big images of problem ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear:
> WIthout g-sync it looks like this. Don't be fooled by some lines, those are just the camera focusing on a row of pixels.
> http://imgur.com/HqOCV5M
> 
> And with g-sync (you are looking at the bands of light and dark not the individual pixels):
> http://imgur.com/xValz3C
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of these really annoying problems that once seen you cannot unsee. So I have applied to the retailer for a return/replacement, unless anyone has a bright idea.


That was my thought too. We aren't just OCing the panel after all, we are OCing the GSYNC module, it seems. I might give 70hz+ gsync a whirl later on, I wonder if at some point the lines actually go away. In either case, on my dead/dying Swift the lines were bad like yours and all over the screen.

If I had those lines all over my screen, I would RMA immediately as well. Where I barely have it on a small portion of my screen, eh, I honestly can't find the "patch" at times.

Are you using GSYNC in fullscreen only, or windowed? I wonder if windowed is causing any issues.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuckers*
> 
> What desk is that your using? Looks really nice that setup


I bought a couple pieces from Ikea and threw them together.

2x Alex Cabinets
1x Klimpen Table Top.


----------



## Tuckers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I bought a couple pieces from Ikea and threw them together.
> 
> 2x Alex Cabinets
> 1x Klimpen Table Top.


Ahh I'll have to go check that out, cheers dude.


----------



## Qcbuild

i had LG 34UM65 and now a Samsung 27 inch ips and did not have any BLB i don't understand how this monitor can have some, bad panel, bad hardware, the little curve factor, firmwire to fix? I start considering that asus i don't know about buying something that pricey and already looking to fix it the 1 day.


----------



## smoobandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I might give 70hz+ gsync a whirl later on, I wonder if at some point the lines actually go away. In either case, on my dead/dying Swift the lines were bad like yours and all over the screen.


The funny thing is that the lines exist independently of the refresh. It is connected only to the activation of the OC mode.

So with OC off and g-sync on at 60hz, there is no problem at all.

But with OC on and g-sync on at the same 60hz, there is a problem. The problem remains and does not appear to change in intensity all the way to 100hz.
I thought for a while that the problem did vary with refresh but then I realised I was comparing OC/100/g-sync with non-OC/60/g-sync, and the issue was the OC, not the refresh rate.

And with OC on but g-sync off, there is no problem from 60-100hz.
Quote:


> Are you using GSYNC in fullscreen only, or windowed? I wonder if windowed is causing any issues.


Used it in both. Problem exists in both. With windowed mode it is really interesting. It only appears when the game window is the active window. When that happens the whole screen, game window, desktop, task bar, they all get the lines. But as soon as I click out of the game window into chrome, or the nvcp, the problem instantly disappears from everywhere.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> i had LG 34UM65 and now a Samsung 27 inch ips and did not have any BLB i don't understand how this monitor can have some, bad panel, bad hardware, the little curve factor, firmwire to fix? I start considering that asus i don't know about buying something that pricey and already looking to fix it the 1 day.


It can have BLB due large in part to the curvature of the screen. Others may not have as much, but that could be due to the bezel that this monitor uses.

Bad panel? I have zero defect on the panel.. no weird strobing, banding, dead pixels.. nothing. Its a very nice panel.
Bad hardware? How do you figure?

If anything Acer just rushed it out the door to meet its orders but needed to hold back for another couple weeks to implement the v2 firmware. Now that they have most of the main issues that people are having are no longer.

Also, the BLB isn't even that bad.. in my case its visible, but most of the time its not even noticable.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I had to use spacers on the bottom since,as you mention, the bottom screws only go in so far and then you don't want to tighten further.
> 
> Top ones go all the way.. strange. In any event, throw on some spacers/washers on the bottom two and its all good. Had to tighten my arm joints a fair bit to keep this display stable.
> 
> I couldn't help but laugh when I got it up.. its so epic.
> 
> 
> That's strange.. I had no issue with this. Have you tried a different cable just to see if that has anything to do with it? May be a card thing/driver thing as well?


Hey what monitor mount are you using?


----------



## Qcbuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> It can have BLB due large in part to the curvature of the screen. Others may not have as much, but that could be due to the bezel that this monitor uses.
> 
> Bad panel? I have zero defect on the panel.. no weird strobing, banding, dead pixels.. nothing. Its a very nice panel.
> Bad hardware? How do you figure?
> 
> If anything Acer just rushed it out the door to meet its orders but needed to hold back for another couple weeks to implement the v2 firmware. Now that they have most of the main issues that people are having are no longer.
> 
> Also, the BLB isn't even that bad.. in my case its visible, but most of the time its not even noticable.


Do you notice a pattern when you see it (windows starting or w/e) do you see it when listening movie/gaming?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Hey what monitor mount are you using?


$30 el cheapo mount-it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qcbuild*
> 
> Do you notice a pattern when you see it (windows starting or w/e) do you see it when listening movie/gaming?


Pattern? its slightly brighter along the edge in the top left and bottom left corners. Its actually gotten better since I've used it, but if it really gets annoying to me I'll just take the hairdryer to it.

Sure you can see it when it is a dark background.. it is visible, but certainly not bad enough to call it a bad panel.


----------



## atomicus

Is there any way to 100% verify a monitor is running at 100Hz as opposed to 95Hz or whatever it says... other than the monitor simply telling you it is? All this overclocking trickery has me wondering.


----------



## Qcbuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> $30 el cheapo mount-it
> Pattern? its slightly brighter along the edge in the top left and bottom left corners. Its actually gotten better since I've used it, but if it really gets annoying to me I'll just take the hairdryer to it.
> 
> Sure you can see it when it is a dark background.. it is visible, but certainly not bad enough to call it a bad panel.


Ok thanks for info im just trying to figure out how does that affect the image, most of the people doesn't seems to be bother by that sure the awesome feature the panel have can make you forget those little thing i was just worry on how bad it could affect movie/series.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoobandit*
> 
> The funny thing is that the lines exist independently of the refresh. It is connected only to the activation of the OC mode.
> 
> So with OC off and g-sync on at 60hz, there is no problem at all.
> 
> But with OC on and g-sync on at the same 60hz, there is a problem. The problem remains and does not appear to change in intensity all the way to 100hz.
> I thought for a while that the problem did vary with refresh but then I realised I was comparing OC/100/g-sync with non-OC/60/g-sync, and the issue was the OC, not the refresh rate.
> 
> And with OC on but g-sync off, there is no problem from 60-100hz.
> Used it in both. Problem exists in both. With windowed mode it is really interesting. It only appears when the game window is the active window. When that happens the whole screen, game window, desktop, task bar, they all get the lines. But as soon as I click out of the game window into chrome, or the nvcp, the problem instantly disappears from everywhere.


I wonder how common this issue is. I put my eyes against my screen and looked on light grey surfaces, and was actually able to spot more of these lines all over my monitor, but they are essentially invisible at arm's length. Even an inch away I was struggling to find them and when I'd notice them I'd just as quickly lose sight of them. Maybe it's inherent to these GYSNC modules while OCed, but varies in intensity. I am contemplating an RMA myself now but am not sure of how Acer is and if they'll just send me the same monitor back or if all the monitors will have this issue and that mine is minor/worth holding on to. I think sending it to NCIX is out of the question.

Have you tried GSYNC on/60hz with OC mode enabled? or 65Hz?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Is there any way to 100% verify a monitor is running at 100Hz as opposed to 95Hz or whatever it says... other than the monitor simply telling you it is? All this overclocking trickery has me wondering.


if you're suspect of the built-in framerate display, just use Fraps.


----------



## heyguyslol

Ok I set my Brightness to 80 last night and went to bed. Today I woke the monitor from sleep via waking my pc up and sure enough fullscreen lit up as it should be. So based on all the other ppl who have also tested and confirmed that the half black screen issue is related to the brightness setting being at or above 80 is True.

I'm thinking that this issue could be remedied with a new firmware update. The only problem I have with that is I do not want to pay for shipping and I do not want to be out of a monitor for a week or longer just to have to have my monitor flashed with a new firmware by Acer.


----------



## smoobandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I wonder how common this issue is. I put my eyes against my screen and looked on light grey surfaces, and was actually able to spot more of these lines all over my monitor, but they are essentially invisible at arm's length. Even an inch away I was struggling to find them and when I'd notice them I'd just as quickly lose sight of them. Maybe it's inherent to these GYSNC modules while OCed, but varies in intensity. I am contemplating an RMA myself now but am not sure of how Acer is and if they'll just send me the same monitor back or if all the monitors will have this issue and that mine is minor/worth holding on to. I think sending it to NCIX is out of the question.
> 
> Have you tried GSYNC on/60hz with OC mode enabled? or 65Hz?


The visibility of the lines do vary. Very bright or dark areas make them impossible to see unless you have your nose pressed against the screen. However, areas of contrast, or large solidly coloured areas show them up quite dramatically so that even when sitting 1m away from the screen they are both visible and distracting.

I have tried g-sync on/60hz with OC mode enabled and I get the lines. I turn off OC but keep the same refresh and the lines go away.

Not all programs show them up in the same way. I first noticed the lines in the solid green landscapes of Kerbal Space Program. Playing Batman Arkham Asylum they show up in the bright areas of the energy gates (as seen in the pics above), but are hard to see/invisible elsewhere. In Unigine Heaven I care barely discern them in the sky in some shots. But in Unigine Valley they show up all over the place - normally against dark green or grey blurred landscapes.

The most obvious place I have seen them - because it is a static scene - is nvidia's own g-sync pendulum demo. They show up dramatically clearly in the left hand pillar and in the shaded area of floor under the pendulum. Because the software allows you to switch between g-sync and non-g-sync easily it is really simple to turn the lines on and off.


----------



## BethorMorgan

*BIG UPDATE for old GTX in SLI with Gsync*

if you are having issue, mostly with old games, with SLi+Gsync I have this "temporary" solution

remove drivers completely
go download 337.50 drivers (latest drivers for Series 6xx and 7xx before Maxwell came out)

do a clean install and
...voilà
for me it worked - all game back to 60 FPS with Gsync enabled and SLI enabled

the are 2 negative facts thought
1) max refresh rate is now 60 not 95hz
2) not all profiles available

tomorrow I will try more driver releases to see if one of the recent is working fine


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> Guys
> 
> I've found another BIG issue
> all the test below done at max resolution (3440x1440) or 2560x1440 with latest driver from nvidia 358.59
> 
> First game I've tried: Dragon Age Origins (21:9 native support)
> 
> If i use 2x GTX 670 in SLI with G-sync, look at figures here below
> 
> single GTX 670 - Gsync disabled - 28-30 FPS
> single GTX 670 - Gsync enabled - 25-32 FPS
> basically no delta performances
> 
> but when I go in SLIDE ...
> 2x GTX 670 SLI - Gsync disabled - 60+ FPS
> 2x GTX 670 SLI - Gsync enabled - 5 FPS...yup *5 only !!*
> 
> Same with Tomb Raider Underworld (only 16:9 supported)
> 
> is SLI enabled with Gsync = 5 FPS
> disable SLI with Gsync ON and FPS are "normally" (LOW) values 24-30
> 
> enable SLI and disable Gsync and FPS are 60+
> 
> Additional tests done as suggested in other forums:
> 
> * 60 hz or 95 hz... always 5 FPS is SLI & GSync enabled
> * Vsycn ON or OFF... always 5 FPS is SLI & GSync enabled
> * Frame capped at 75, 60 or 30 FPS ... always 5 FPS is SLI & GSync enabled
> * ALT-tab in & out of the game... always 5 FPS is SLI & GSync enabled
> 
> I'm really pissed off !...very good monitor and SLI+Gsync not usable !
> 
> now I'll test SC2 Heart of the Swarm but this looks like a real serious BUG from Nvidia drivers
> 
> any suggestions ?


Is that the latest hotfix driver. I read some posts back that there was an issue with g-sync and sli and that a hotfix beta driver fixed it.


----------



## Qcbuild

i am willing to pay 50$ more to be able to flash the monitor firmwire myself


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> Is that the latest hotfix driver. I read some posts back that there was an issue with g-sync and sli and that a hotfix beta driver fixed it.


the issue is with Nvidia *358.59*-win7-64bit-*HotFix*-WHQL

tomorrow will do a lot of trial with different drivers release


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Ok I set my Brightness to 80 last night and went to bed. Today I woke the monitor from sleep via waking my pc up and sure enough fullscreen lit up as it should be. So based on all the other ppl who have also tested and confirmed that the half black screen issue is related to the brightness setting being at or above 80 is True.
> 
> I'm thinking that this issue could be remedied with a new firmware update. The only problem I have with that is I do not want to pay for shipping and I do not want to be out of a monitor for a week or longer just to have to have my monitor flashed with a new firmware by Acer.


If that's the case I hope they can simply provide us with the firmware.

I just accidentally opened the service menu by going spastic on the OSD and cannot replicate it. The service menu had the option to enable "burn in" and provided FW infomation on GSYNC (FW 4.2), the panel(0.2), and more. It was some combination of buttons I can't figure out, but I also managed to move my entire OSD to the upper left side of the monitor at the same time that I opened the service menu.

I had to reset my monitor's settings to bring the OSD back to it's original place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoobandit*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The visibility of the lines do vary. Very bright or dark areas make them impossible to see unless you have your nose pressed against the screen. However, areas of contrast, or large solidly coloured areas show them up quite dramatically so that even when sitting 1m away from the screen they are both visible and distracting.
> 
> I have tried g-sync on/60hz with OC mode enabled and I get the lines. I turn off OC but keep the same refresh and the lines go away.
> 
> Not all programs show them up in the same way. I first noticed the lines in the solid green landscapes of Kerbal Space Program. Playing Batman Arkham Asylum they show up in the bright areas of the energy gates (as seen in the pics above), but are hard to see/invisible elsewhere. In Unigine Heaven I care barely discern them in the sky in some shots. But in Unigine Valley they show up all over the place - normally against dark green or grey blurred landscapes.
> 
> The most obvious place I have seen them - because it is a static scene - is nvidia's own g-sync pendulum demo. They show up dramatically clearly in the left hand pillar and in the shaded area of floor under the pendulum. Because the software allows you to switch between g-sync and non-g-sync easily it is really simple to turn the lines on and off.


Please let me know how your replacement goes! I'm leaning towards the assumption that this issue is inherent to the technology.


----------



## Amatyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Ok I set my Brightness to 80 last night and went to bed. Today I woke the monitor from sleep via waking my pc up and sure enough fullscreen lit up as it should be. So based on all the other ppl who have also tested and confirmed that the half black screen issue is related to the brightness setting being at or above 80 is True.


I've woken from sleep maybe ~7-8 times now since getting my X34 setup on Monday. I've seen it fail to light up properly once (the first time) and my brightness is set at 27.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amatyr*
> 
> I've woken from sleep maybe ~7-8 times now since getting my X34 setup on Monday. I've seen it fail to light up properly once (the first time) and my brightness is set at 27.


Most of the time when my monitor is set to 32 Brightness, my monitor wakes up perfectly fine but on occasion I do get the right half black screen issue that others have reported. I do believe this is an issue that can be easily fixed with a firmware update.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueballs*
> 
> 1790$ is in Canadian dollars. (sorry for the backorder)
> After a few months of owning the swift I'm freaking bored of this ****ty monitor, and had to buy the x34 predator. I will probably end up selling the swift dirt cheap but I don't mind... so if you have the budget for this one go ahead and don't waste your time with the swift.


I take it colors lot better on x34 over rog swift? Anyone do color comparisons with xb270hu?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> I take it colors lot better on x34 over rog swift? Anyone do color comparisons with xb270hu?


It is not, go look at CallSignVega's build log thread where he compares the 2 monitors side by side. They are practically identical when it comes to color.

http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a0/a0260e7e_IMG_0507.jpeg


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> I take it colors lot better on x34 over rog swift? Anyone do color comparisons with xb270hu?


Yes, the colors are a lot better in person. If you're looking at comparison shots, your limited by the monitor you're currently looking at them on.The lack of gamma shift alone improves the colors.


----------



## athenaesword

Can someone do a quick measurement of the box height width length for me please? Would appreciate it very much


----------



## brighttail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> I take it colors lot better on x34 over rog swift? Anyone do color comparisons with xb270hu?


Linus said is has 98% of the range of the RGB colour scale which is on par of a professional monitor.


----------



## TheGovernment

I've got a good friend who will be on his 5th x34 as of tomorrow..... From the worst ISP glow I've ever seen to the screen having some sort of glue all over the inside.... man, I was on the fence to get one but not a chance in hell I'd bother at this point. I guess I'll see how Asus's are when they hit.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I've got a good friend who will be on his 5th x34 as of tomorrow..... From the worst ISP glow I've ever seen to the screen having some sort of glue all over the inside.... man, I was on the fence to get one but not a chance in hell I'd bother at this point. I guess I'll see how Asus's are when they hit.


I love mine and so far haven't had any serious issues with it. I guess I just was one of the lucky lotto winners or we are only hearing from the ones who are having problems the ones who aren't are probably spending their time gaming instead of posting on a forum. The only reason I'm still around is I'm waiting to see how Acer plans to address the half black screen wake up.

Btw the Asus is going to be the same panel and gsync chip so other than some minor issues that can be fixed with firmware I don't see them doing anything different with theirs other than the exterior build, name and maybe a different OSD format.

The only reason I went with the Acer is because it was available now not 6 months from now. If the tables were turned I would have bought the Asus cuz the name doesn't really matter to me just the level of product performance.

I think the only possible advantage to buying the Asus next year is that it might be cheaper by then but again thats next year. Personally I'd rather pay a little bit more to have it now not next year. If it was due out like two months from now that would be a different story.


----------



## telc

Hey guys,

Ive noticed yesteday that the built in frame rate of the monitor in the top right corner is just stuck at 100 while Afterburners OSD is showing the framerate inrease/decrease. It used to sync with the Afterburner rate but in the last few days I have not seen it move from the 100. Anyone know what is going on? Im not seeing any adverse effects on the gameplay or performance just wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> Can someone do a quick measurement of the box height width length for me please? Would appreciate it very much


14.5 Inches Width
22 Inches Height
38 Inches Length


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> 14.5 Inches Width
> 22 Inches Height
> 38 Inches Length


Thanks bro


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Ive noticed yesteday that the built in frame rate of the monitor in the top right corner is just stuck at 100 while Afterburners OSD is showing the framerate inrease/decrease. It used to sync with the Afterburner rate but in the last few days I have not seen it move from the 100. Anyone know what is going on? Im not seeing any adverse effects on the gameplay or performance just wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


That is nothing to worry about. The frame rate counter on the monitor is not a frame rate counter. It is a refresh rate counter.

So, if you run a game at 60fps without G-sync, the screen will refresh at 100 and show that number instead of your 60.


----------



## telc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> That is nothing to worry about. The frame rate counter on the monitor is not a frame rate counter. It is a refresh rate counter.
> 
> So, if you run a game at 60fps without G-sync, the screen will refresh at 100 and show that number instead of your 60.


Thanks for your reply. The thing is that I am running G-sync ON and it is only showing 100 while my Afterburner OSD is fluctuating with the frame rate. The monitor refresh was the same as my frame rate using Afterburner. Hmmmm..... Kinda points to G-sync not working properly then. Think I'll reset the monitor and maybe re-install nvidia drivers.....


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. The thing is that I am running G-sync ON and it is only showing 100 while my Afterburner OSD is fluctuating with the frame rate. The monitor refresh was the same as my frame rate using Afterburner. Hmmmm..... Kinda points to G-sync not working properly then. Think I'll reset the monitor and maybe re-install nvidia drivers.....


Based on my experience with Gsync monitors, (correct me if I'm wrong) after a fresh driver install you need to go into NVCP and turn on G-sync manually. It also might have turned off at some point automatically.


----------



## telc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Based on my experience with Gsync monitors, (correct me if I'm wrong) after a fresh driver install you need to go into NVCP and turn on G-sync manually. It also might have turned off at some point automatically.


I did check it was on last night but I just disabled G-Sync. Rebooted and enabled it again and it is working fine now. I did notice some tiny tearing playing MSG V last night but I thought I was being paranoid hence I thought it was weird the refresh counter not moving while G-Sync enabled. Think I'll keep an eye on that.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> I did check it was on last night but I just disabled G-Sync. Rebooted and enabled it again and it is working fine now. I did notice some tiny tearing playing MSG V last night but I thought I was being paranoid hence I thought it was weird the refresh counter not moving while G-Sync enabled. Think I'll keep an eye on that.


I think you can safely rely on the refresh rate counter on your monitor to indicate if G-sync is on or off during a game. If the monitor counter moves up and down, you can be sure that G-sync is on. Otherwise, g-sync got automatically turned off or the game has issues with it or whatever else the case might be.


----------



## Clad120

I hope I'll get it this weekend, The amazon delivery service says next tuesday, but I want to believe!


----------



## TheMadMan697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> *raises his hand*
> 
> Got a GTX 780 and monitors works perfectly at 100 Hz


The GTX 660/670/680/690 & GTX 760/770 are based on the GK104 whereas the GTX 780 is GK110. I bet that is why the 780 can do 100 Hz. It seems like the GK104 cards can only hit 95 Hz. Can someone confirm if their GK104 card can get 100 Hz.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> I did check it was on last night but I just disabled G-Sync. Rebooted and enabled it again and it is working fine now. I did notice some tiny tearing playing MSG V last night but I thought I was being paranoid hence I thought it was weird the refresh counter not moving while G-Sync enabled. Think I'll keep an eye on that.


You can still get tearing if your game's framerate exceeds the monitor's maximum refreshrate of 100 Hz, because gsync will then fall back to your vsync setting. If you don't like tearing, turn vsync on. Gsync will override vsync as long as the framerate stays below 100.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> The GTX 660/670/680/690 & GTX 760/770 are based on the GK104 whereas the GTX 780 is GK110. I bet that is why the 780 can do 100 Hz. It seems like the GK104 cards can only hit 95 Hz. Can someone confirm if their GK104 card can get 100 Hz.


That's helpful info! At least we know what to look out for and data can be collected


----------



## BethorMorgan

it seems confirmed that you need GK110 for [email protected]

but Someone mentioned before that on GK104 (GTX670 etc ) you can achieve only 60hz at 3440x1440

also some other figures seems to confirm GK104 can reach 95hz..

*can you pls link the source ?*

Thanks
I'd like to gather more info


----------



## Searchofsub

Can GTX980 get me 100hz?


----------



## TheMadMan697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> it seems confirmed that you need GK110 for [email protected]
> 
> but Someone mentioned before that on GK104 (GTX670 etc ) you can achieve only 60hz at 3440x1440
> 
> also some other figures seems to confirm GK104 can reach 95hz..
> 
> *can you pls link the source ?*
> 
> Thanks
> I'd like to gather more info


I can confirm that I am able to get 95 Hz with the GTX 670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Can GTX980 get me 100hz?


Yes


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> I can confirm that I am able to get 95 Hz with the GTX 670


on desktop or in-gaming fullscreen ?
single 670 or sli ?
G-sync on or off ?
which drivers releases ?

thanks


----------



## TheMadMan697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> on desktop or in-gaming fullscreen ?
> single 670 or sli ?
> G-sync on or off ?
> which drivers releases ?
> 
> thanks


Desktop and in-game (Only tried full screen)
SLI
G sync On
Driver 358.59

EDIT: I don't have the reference 670. I have the Asus GTX670-DC2 TOP. But it shouldn't matter.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> Desktop and in-game (Only tried full screen)
> SLI
> G sync On
> Driver 358.59


good, seems you have same config as me

I can get 95hz on desktop but all my games with 358.59, SLI and Gsync on _*were capped at 5 FPS*_

can you tell me which games did you tried those drivers on ?

thanks for support

p.s.
for me, only way to get good FPS in SLI with Gsync on was to use drivers 337.50 - but then only 60hz and missing recent game profiles


----------



## TheMadMan697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> good, seems you have same config as me
> 
> I can get 95hz on desktop but all my games with 358.59, SLI and Gsync on _*were capped at 5 FPS*_
> 
> can you tell me which games did you tried those drivers on ?
> 
> thanks for support
> 
> p.s.
> for me, only way to get good FPS in SLI with Gsync on was to use drivers 337.50 - but then only 60hz and missing recent game profiles


Very Strange I didn't have any issues with frame rate like that.

Been playing GTA V and Dirt Rally with no problems. Project cars causes my computer to blue screen, someone else had this issue with far cry 4 and the driver bug fix sorted it, but not for me. Is there any games you would like me to test?


----------



## derickwm

I don't think I've been so impatient about a package in a long time







so hyped


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I love mine and so far haven't had any serious issues with it. I guess I just was one of the lucky lotto winners or we are only hearing from the ones who are having problems the ones who aren't are probably spending their time gaming instead of posting on a forum. The only reason I'm still around is I'm waiting to see how Acer plans to address the half black screen wake up.
> 
> Btw the Asus is going to be the same panel and gsync chip so other than some minor issues that can be fixed with firmware I don't see them doing anything different with theirs other than the exterior build, name and maybe a different OSD format.
> 
> The only reason I went with the Acer is because it was available now not 6 months from now. If the tables were turned I would have bought the Asus cuz the name doesn't really matter to me just the level of product performance.
> 
> I think the only possible advantage to buying the Asus next year is that it might be cheaper by then but again thats next year. Personally I'd rather pay a little bit more to have it now not next year. If it was due out like two months from now that would be a different story.


Before claiming out of any doubt the specs will be 100% identical, I'll wait for an official Asus statement.

Too many people speculate before the companies even release their products it's astounding. That exact X34 is the best example. A lot of people concluded it would be a 75hz panel (even for the GSYNC version) and went the swift or xb route before getting any confirmation from Acer. Not sure they are so happy with their reasoning now.

If it's the same panel then fine, we might have the same IPS glow and identical characteristics. But maybe the BLB won't be as bad as the panel will be mounted differently and that alone would justify going with Asus for me.

As a consumer I like to have choices. I might settle for the Predator but not before I carefully compare it with its rival.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I love mine and so far haven't had any serious issues with it. I guess I just was one of the lucky lotto winners or we are only hearing from the ones who are having problems the ones who aren't are probably spending their time gaming instead of posting on a forum. The only reason I'm still around is I'm waiting to see how Acer plans to address the half black screen wake up.
> 
> Btw the Asus is going to be the same panel and gsync chip so other than some minor issues that can be fixed with firmware I don't see them doing anything different with theirs other than the exterior build, name and maybe a different OSD format.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Before claiming out of any doubt the specs will be 100% identical, I'll wait for an official Asus statement.
> 
> Too many people speculate before the companies even release their products it's astounding. That exact X34 is the best example. A lot of people concluded it would be a 75hz panel (even for the GSYNC version) and went the swift or xb route before getting any confirmation from Acer. Not sure they are so happy with their reasoning now.
> 
> If it's the same panel then fine, we might have the same IPS glow and identical characteristics. But maybe the BLB won't be as bad as the panel will be mounted differently and that alone would justify going with Asus for me.
> 
> As a consumer I like to have choices. I might settle for the Predator but not before I carefully compare it with its rival.


This isn't speculation. Clearly you have not done your homework. The current planned Asus model are the same specs. Google search is your friend, just say'n. The only way it wouldn't be is if they scrapped their current designed model but I doubt they would do that since they are already behind several months against the Acer model. As far as BLB & IPS glow (which mind you are two entirely different things) Asus has proven in the past to be plagued with the same QC issues as Acer. Using an IPS panel you are guaranteed IPS glow but it will very on intensity from display to display. As far as BLB that is literally playing the lottery game which you can fix by either the hair dryer method or just getting a few rma's. As far as the refresh rate the default may be 60hz but it does overclock to 100hz. If Asus releases theirs set at 100hz and advertises that its a 100hz refresh rate monitor they are simply implementing the overclock as a factory default which is the same difference. If you are hoping that Asus might be a higher refresh rate it won't be due to the bandwidth limitations of DP 1.2 at the 3440x1440 resolution.

But plz don't take my word for it, as I said google search is your friend









Btw wanna know what's also astounding? Ignorance...


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadMan697*
> 
> Very Strange I didn't have any issues with frame rate like that.
> 
> Been playing GTA V and Dirt Rally with no problems. Project cars causes my computer to blue screen, someone else had this issue with far cry 4 and the driver bug fix sorted it, but not for me. Is there any games you would like me to test?


if you can pls try Witcher 3
plus any old game (3+ year) you have installed

thanks

I'll do more testing later today and tonite


----------



## rauf0

Finally i can place an order for X34.

I was sure we are looking for X34 UM.CX1EE.006 - g-sync version, right?
However seller just inform that they have UM.CX1EE.A01.

Can anybody confirm whats that version?

Looks that A01 is without Anti Glare Coating and some minor changes in angles?

*006*
Colour Support 1.07 billion colours
Response Time 4 ms
Horizontal Viewing Angle 178
Vertical Viewing Angle 178
*Screen Coating Anti-glare*

*A01*
Colour Support 16.7 million colours
Response Time 4 ms
Horizontal Viewing Angle 172
Vertical Viewing Angle 178

X34 UM.CX1EE.006
https://www.digital.gi/products/Monitors/27-and-Larger/Acer/UM.CX1EE.006-Acer-Predator-X34-LED-monitor-34-?prodid=599768&info=1
http://icecat.co.uk/prefere/7/p/acer/umcx1eea01/non-class-UM.CX1EE.A01+34+Acer+Preditor+XR341CKAbmiphz+CURVED+IPS+Nvidia+G-27147716.html
UM.CX1EE.A01.
http://www.digital.gi/products/Acer/UM.CX1EE.A01-UM-CX1EE-A01-34-Acer-Preditor-XR341CKAbmiphz-CURV?searchtrack=ProductList&nocat&prodid=588244&info=1
http://icecat.co.uk/prefere/7/p/acer/um.cx1ee.006/crans-plats-de-pc-4713392114700-Predator+X34-27320842.html

Is it older batch, pre production or sth? Worth to pick or not?


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Finally i can place an order for X34.
> 
> I was sure we are looking for X34 UM.CX1EE.006 - g-sync version, right?
> However seller just inform that they have UM.CX1EE.A01.
> 
> Can anybody confirm whats that version?
> 
> Looks that A01 is without Anti Glare Coating and some minor changes in angles?
> 
> *006*
> Colour Support 1.07 billion colours
> Response Time 4 ms
> Horizontal Viewing Angle 178
> Vertical Viewing Angle 178
> *Screen Coating Anti-glare*
> 
> *A01*
> Colour Support 16.7 million colours
> Response Time 4 ms
> Horizontal Viewing Angle 172
> Vertical Viewing Angle 178
> 
> X34 UM.CX1EE.006
> https://www.digital.gi/products/Monitors/27-and-Larger/Acer/UM.CX1EE.006-Acer-Predator-X34-LED-monitor-34-?prodid=599768&info=1
> http://icecat.co.uk/prefere/7/p/acer/umcx1eea01/non-class-UM.CX1EE.A01+34+Acer+Preditor+XR341CKAbmiphz+CURVED+IPS+Nvidia+G-27147716.html
> UM.CX1EE.A01.
> http://www.digital.gi/products/Acer/UM.CX1EE.A01-UM-CX1EE-A01-34-Acer-Preditor-XR341CKAbmiphz-CURV?searchtrack=ProductList&nocat&prodid=588244&info=1
> http://icecat.co.uk/prefere/7/p/acer/um.cx1ee.006/crans-plats-de-pc-4713392114700-Predator+X34-27320842.html
> 
> Is it older batch, pre production or sth? Worth to pick or not?


Since nobody's replied yet, the difference between the two is that the X34 UM.CX1EE.006 supports only G-sync and the Acer XR341CK UM.CX1EE.A01 supports only AdaptiveSync. The former released more recently than the latter. Be careful to order whatever matches your GPU.


----------



## rauf0

Strange, even if it's listed at site as G-sync?

I'm waiting for official answer from Acer PM. Will get back here with their statement.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Strange, even if it's listed at site as G-sync?
> 
> I'm waiting for official answer from Acer PM. Will get back here with their statement.


There must be a mistake somewhere in their listings. An easy difference to spot is that the Adaptive Sync one will be lesser in price and will sport only an "ACER" logo on the bottom bezel. The G-Sync monitor, on the other hand, is 200$ more and has the "PREDATOR" logo on the bottom bezel.


----------



## latexyankee

Ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Strange, even if it's listed at site as G-sync?
> 
> I'm waiting for official answer from Acer PM. Will get back here with their statement.


The listing is wrong, .A01 is the gsync version.

Also make sure you look for the models XR341CK and Bmiphz

Bmiphz = Gsync

XR341CK = freesync

If you google um.cx1aa.ao1 Bmiphz you get the most correct results.

Bmiphz is the model #

um.cx1aa.ao1 is the manufacturer part #


----------



## rauf0

Precisly it's described as
Acer *XR341CKAbmiphz* Predator [G-Sync]

So i quess it's almighty model with g-sync AND free-sync together









http://www.komputronik.pl/index.php/find_product/MONAUMCX1EEA01


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Finally i can place an order for X34.
> 
> I was sure we are looking for X34 UM.CX1EE.006 - g-sync version, right?
> However seller just inform that they have UM.CX1EE.A01.
> 
> Can anybody confirm whats that version?
> 
> Looks that A01 is without Anti Glare Coating and some minor changes in angles?
> 
> *006*
> Colour Support 1.07 billion colours
> Response Time 4 ms
> Horizontal Viewing Angle 178
> Vertical Viewing Angle 178
> *Screen Coating Anti-glare*
> 
> *A01*
> Colour Support 16.7 million colours
> Response Time 4 ms
> Horizontal Viewing Angle 172
> Vertical Viewing Angle 178
> 
> X34 UM.CX1EE.006
> https://www.digital.gi/products/Monitors/27-and-Larger/Acer/UM.CX1EE.006-Acer-Predator-X34-LED-monitor-34-?prodid=599768&info=1
> http://icecat.co.uk/prefere/7/p/acer/umcx1eea01/non-class-UM.CX1EE.A01+34+Acer+Preditor+XR341CKAbmiphz+CURVED+IPS+Nvidia+G-27147716.html
> UM.CX1EE.A01.
> http://www.digital.gi/products/Acer/UM.CX1EE.A01-UM-CX1EE-A01-34-Acer-Preditor-XR341CKAbmiphz-CURV?searchtrack=ProductList&nocat&prodid=588244&info=1
> http://icecat.co.uk/prefere/7/p/acer/um.cx1ee.006/crans-plats-de-pc-4713392114700-Predator+X34-27320842.html
> 
> Is it older batch, pre production or sth? Worth to pick or not?


Not even sure about that^ info.

I picked my Predator X34 and it is UMCX1AA-A01 (bmiphz) G-Sync. $1,299


----------



## Vladislavs

Can i ask why we still dont have official X34 owners club topic? this topic have been since like stone age


----------



## formula m

Because Vega wants his thread to reach a million...


----------



## TheMadMan697

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> if you can pls try Witcher 3
> plus any old game (3+ year) you have installed
> 
> thanks
> 
> I'll do more testing later today and tonite


Don't have Witcher 3 but I tested tomb raider. Ultra preset I get about 60 fps. SLI + G sync on.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> This isn't speculation. Clearly you have not done your homework. The current planned Asus model are the same specs. Google search is your friend, just say'n. The only way it wouldn't be is if they scrapped their current designed model but I doubt they would do that since they are already behind several months against the Acer model. As far as BLB & IPS glow (which mind you are two entirely different things) Asus has proven in the past to be plagued with the same QC issues as Acer. Using an IPS panel you are guaranteed IPS glow but it will very on intensity from display to display. As far as BLB that is literally playing the lottery game which you can fix by either the hair dryer method or just getting a few rma's. As far as the refresh rate the default may be 60hz but it does overclock to 100hz. If Asus releases theirs set at 100hz and advertises that its a 100hz refresh rate monitor they are simply implementing the overclock as a factory default which is the same difference. If you are hoping that Asus might be a higher refresh rate it won't be due to the bandwidth limitations of DP 1.2 at the 3440x1440 resolution.


You aren't GUARANTEED IPS glow with IPS... all panels are different, and I've owned IPS for years and had several that have none... maybe they had polarizers fitted, I don't know, but it isn't a sure thing IPS will always suffer from it. Clearly the panel in the PG279Q/XB270HU suffers horribly, the X34 less so (based on pictures I've seen) which uses a different panel made by a different manufacturer. The characteristics of each panel will always vary somewhat.

The Asus PG348Q as you say will use an identical panel to the X34, so as to the earlier poster who brought it up, there is no hope in hoping this will be 'better'... you may prefer the look of it, and it may have certain OSD features and other minor aspects that would make you choose it over the X34, but don't think that the panel or it's tendency for glow and/or BLB will be any less, because they won't. Plus Asus QC really is no better than Acer.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> Can i ask why we still dont have official X34 owners club topic? this topic have been since like stone age


Okay, I made one, why hasn't anyone else done it?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1578621/official-acer-predator-x34-owner-club-edition/0_40


----------



## Smokey the Bear

So in my service menu it says my "die temp" is 79c.

My monitor also seems to be rather warm... Anyone else?

Update after owning this for a few days now. I freaking love this monitor, even with the minor issues. My only complaint is that more games don't support it out of the box. I was really getting into Diablo 3 this season, but without 3440x1440/21:9 and gsync together it's a bit hard on the eyes. Otherwise I love everything about it, even the tacky Predator logo has grown on me. I could not be happier... until dp1.3 lands of course.









Hell, I even like the OSD now as it has a lot to play with, and a lot of "secret" functions.


----------



## BethorMorgan

*To everyone with KEPLER Nvidia GPUs*

here are the results of all my tests

*1) configuration*
2x GTX 670 SLI + Gsync on
X34 OCed to 95 hz (maximum for Kepler GPUs)

*2) game testing / drivers*
read the following line as
[Nvidia Driver] - [Max Desktop refresh] - Max FPS [Tomb Raider Underworld] - [DragonAge Origins] - [Starcraft 2 HotS] - [Witcher 3]

337.50 - 60 hz - 60 - 60 - 60 - 24
353.06 - 95 hz - 85 - 63 - 95 - 33
*353.62 - 95 hz - 95 - 63 - 95 - 45* --> Best drivers
355.98 - 95 hz - 8 - 8 - 8 - 8 (A)
358.59* -95 hz - 8 - 8 - 8 - 8 (A)

* - HotFix version
(A)
disabling SLI restore FPS to normal for a single card
disabling GSync restore FPS to normal SLI value but refresh is locked

I hope my testing is useful for other in the same situation

Regards


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> *To everyone with KEPLER Nvidia GPUs*
> 
> here are the results of all my tests
> 
> *1) configuration*
> 2x GTX 670 SLI + Gsync on
> X34 OCed to 95 hz (maximum for Kepler GPUs)
> 
> *2) game testing / drivers*
> read the following line as
> [Nvidia Driver] - [Max Desktop refresh] - Max FPS [Tomb Raider Underworld] - [DragonAge Origins] - [Starcraft 2 HotS] - [Witcher 3]
> 
> 337.50 - 60 hz - 60 - 60 - 60 - 24
> 353.06 - 95 hz - 85 - 63 - 95 - 33
> *353.62 - 95 hz - 95 - 63 - 95 - 45* --> Best drivers
> 355.98 - 95 hz - 8 - 8 - 8 - 8 (A)
> 358.59* -95 hz - 8 - 8 - 8 - 8 (A)
> 
> * - HotFix version
> (A)
> disabling SLI restore FPS to normal for a single card
> disabling GSync restore FPS to normal SLI value but refresh is locked
> 
> I hope my testing is useful for other in the same situation
> 
> Regards


You should post this in the owner's thread. It's really useful! Good testing


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> You aren't GUARANTEED IPS glow with IPS... all panels are different, and I've owned IPS for years and had several that have none... maybe they had polarizers fitted, I don't know, but it isn't a sure thing IPS will always suffer from it. Clearly the panel in the PG279Q/XB270HU suffers horribly, the X34 less so (based on pictures I've seen) which uses a different panel made by a different manufacturer. The characteristics of each panel will always vary somewhat.
> 
> The Asus PG348Q as you say will use an identical panel to the X34, so as to the earlier poster who brought it up, there is no hope in hoping this will be 'better'... you may prefer the look of it, and it may have certain OSD features and other minor aspects that would make you choose it over the X34, but don't think that the panel or it's tendency for glow and/or BLB will be any less, because they won't. Plus Asus QC really is no better than Acer.


I still stand by my statement, "Using an IPS panel you are guaranteed IPS glow but it will very on intensity from display to display." You most likely had an IPS panel that exhibited very little which is as I said very much possible. There are a few factors that are going to determine your view of IPS glow as well. My x34 set to 80 Brightness does have IPS glow but if I lower it to 35 it goes away and I see none at all. Would it be fair to say my panel has none, imo NO. I too have owned IPS panels throughout the years and all have had IPS glow to some degree. Some were very faint and some were obnoxious to the point where I had to RMA.


----------



## Techenthused73

In case anyone is interested Acer did receive back a display that had a half lit screen when resuming a computer from sleep at 30 percent brightness. Acer sent off that monitor to Nvidia for further testing.

I'm following this thread closely as I'm hoping to buy one of these in Dec/Jan.

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/page/18


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Precisly it's described as
> Acer *XR341CKAbmiphz* Predator [G-Sync]
> 
> So i quess it's almighty model with g-sync AND free-sync together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.komputronik.pl/index.php/find_product/MONAUMCX1EEA01


ha ha ha


----------



## jbass350z

My Newegg preorder shipped today! Just in time for Fallout 4. I cant wait.


----------



## Ryzone

IN STOCK AT NEWEGG BOYS


----------



## Ryzone

Wow those went fast!


----------



## Sgtstinker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Wow those went fast!


Were you sitting there f5ing it or something? I didn't even get notified..


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtstinker*
> 
> Were you sitting there f5ing it or something? I didn't even get notified..


So I just got home and went to check my Acer X34 newegg bookmark. I saw the add to cart button. So I was like oh snap the boys over at overclock are going to be happy! So I posted saying they are back in stock. After that post, I went to refresh page and it was out of stock.


----------



## StackOvernuts23

My backorder from Newegg placed on 10/19 has been charged and is currently "packaging." The ability to place a Backorder has replaced the Auto-Notify button.

I'm very much looking forward to opening the box in a few days, setting it up, and then feeling empty inside when I have nothing to look forward to anymore.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StackOvernuts23*
> 
> My backorder from Newegg placed on 10/19 has been charged and is currently "packaging." The ability to place a Backorder has replaced the Auto-Notify button.
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to opening the box in a few days, setting it up, and then feeling empty inside when I have nothing to look forward to anymore.


LOL got my email too, there will always be the next piece of hardware to chase, give it time


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Ok
> The listing is wrong, .A01 is the gsync version.
> 
> Also make sure you look for the models XR341CK and Bmiphz
> 
> Bmiphz = Gsync
> 
> XR341CK = freesync
> 
> If you google um.cx1aa.ao1 Bmiphz you get the most correct results.
> 
> Bmiphz is the model #
> 
> um.cx1aa.ao1 is the manufacturer part #


This is what the boxes look like *FREE-SYNC* (top) and *G-SYNC* (below)


----------



## ErockR32

I just turned on my monitor after about 2 hours of no use. It made this hideous sound. Almost like a warning siren from a video game. Quick turned it off waited a few seconds and no sound and monitor is A ok ... anyone else have a random sound come from it?


----------



## FilthyPleb

They're on backorder on newegg right now, go get them before they run out of backorder. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-Veeralava%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=

editut now


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> *To everyone with KEPLER Nvidia GPUs*
> 
> here are the results of all my tests
> 
> *1) configuration*
> 2x GTX 670 SLI + Gsync on
> X34 OCed to 95 hz (maximum for Kepler GPUs)
> 
> *2) game testing / drivers*
> read the following line as
> [Nvidia Driver] - [Max Desktop refresh] - Max FPS [Tomb Raider Underworld] - [DragonAge Origins] - [Starcraft 2 HotS] - [Witcher 3]
> 
> 337.50 - 60 hz - 60 - 60 - 60 - 24
> 353.06 - 95 hz - 85 - 63 - 95 - 33
> *353.62 - 95 hz - 95 - 63 - 95 - 45* --> Best drivers
> 355.98 - 95 hz - 8 - 8 - 8 - 8 (A)
> 358.59* -95 hz - 8 - 8 - 8 - 8 (A)
> 
> * - HotFix version
> (A)
> disabling SLI restore FPS to normal for a single card
> disabling GSync restore FPS to normal SLI value but refresh is locked
> 
> I hope my testing is useful for other in the same situation
> 
> Regards


Thanks for this. Any word if this affects maxwell gpu's?


----------



## lukacsmw

Backorder is over again - looks like they already sold out. I didn't pick one up because they don't accept paypal for backorder. Oh well, I'll probably get it towards end of November once the initial rush settles down.


----------



## Zodiaksl

Hello everyone.

I just received my monitor from NCIX Canada. I unboxed it, placed it on my desk, connected it it via displayport 1.2 with the cables that I've seen recommended on here. Now the problems start.

The monitor does not appear to be detected before windows 10 booting, i don't know if it's because it uses custom drivers, that 21:9 needs to load extra drivers or what, but I cannot get into UEFI at all, nothing displays before windows 10.

I have 3x Asus GTX 980 TI STRIX OC cards with 3xDP ports on them each, I've tried using different ports.

The second biggest problem is the following. I've been reading multiple people saying to reinstall your nvidia drivers after getting the monitor. I don't know if it's my old school mentality, but I re-downloaded the drivers, then went to the control panel and removed everything nvidia that way. Normally it just asks you to reboot and windows set to default drivers and you reinstall over those.

So I uninstalled all my nvidia drivers and instead of defaulting to lower resolution default drivers, the monitor went blank and keeps saying "no signal". I've also been reading on how bad the monitor menu is and yeah... I don't know if it's related to the driver no signal deal, but after i lost signal, all the menu will do is make it appear, change inputs and turn the monitor on and off.

To sum it up, i have no signal in windows 10, no signal while posting, cant enter UEFI or enter safe mode.

Please help!


----------



## Searchofsub

Jesus, why are so many people having problems with these expensive monitors when $100.00 monitors work completely fine. It makes me really hesitant getting one. Did you try inputs on monitor from hdmi to displayport? different cables?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Jesus, why are so many people having problems with these expensive monitors when $100.00 monitors work completely fine. It makes me really hesitant getting one. Did you try inputs on monitor from hdmi to displayport? different cables?


I cant imagine playing a game with 2 x Titan X's on a 100 dollar monitor tho









I haven't noticed the return from sleep issue with my X34, but frankly i have turning off the display prohibited in Win 10 power management. When I'm using my PC, its on. When I go to bed, I turn it off. So sleep/standby stuff has always been all disabled on my machines.

Though I agree with your comment in that people should NOT have coil whine and stuff like that from a 1200 dollar monitor. That is nuts.


----------



## Zodiaksl

Ugh... Luckily i still had another monitor.... Displayport also wasnt working. Only with DVI was i able to boot, reinstall drivers and now I can boot into windows. This monitor STILL gets no signsl at all in post so i cannot get into UEFI or in safe mode.

Can anyone else confirm on this?


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zodiaksl*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I just received my monitor from NCIX Canada. I unboxed it, placed it on my desk, connected it it via displayport 1.2 with the cables that I've seen recommended on here. Now the problems start.
> 
> The monitor does not appear to be detected before windows 10 booting, i don't know if it's because it uses custom drivers, that 21:9 needs to load extra drivers or what, but I cannot get into UEFI at all, nothing displays before windows 10.
> 
> I have 3x Asus GTX 980 TI STRIX OC cards with 3xDP ports on them each, I've tried using different ports.
> 
> The second biggest problem is the following. I've been reading multiple people saying to reinstall your nvidia drivers after getting the monitor. I don't know if it's my old school mentality, but I re-downloaded the drivers, then went to the control panel and removed everything nvidia that way. Normally it just asks you to reboot and windows set to default drivers and you reinstall over those.
> 
> So I uninstalled all my nvidia drivers and instead of defaulting to lower resolution default drivers, the monitor went blank and keeps saying "no signal". I've also been reading on how bad the monitor menu is and yeah... I don't know if it's related to the driver no signal deal, but after i lost signal, all the menu will do is make it appear, change inputs and turn the monitor on and off.
> 
> To sum it up, i have no signal in windows 10, no signal while posting, cant enter UEFI or enter safe mode.
> 
> Please help!


I do not own this monitor yet (it's coming) but I'll try giving some suggestions based on my experience with my ROG SWIFT PG278Q.

1) have you disabled your iGPU? My machine froze many times until I figured out that I should disable it in device manager via safe mode. You can also disable it in BIOS I think.
2)Your method of uninstalling drivers is fine in some cases. But try using DDU and uninstall any Intel, NVidia and Amd drivers you may have previously installed and then do a clean Nvidia driver install. (Obviously switch to your old monitor with dvi or some other connection to do this).
3) I don't know how this monitor works yet, but did you check what input is selected on the monitor?

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zodiaksl*
> 
> Ugh... Luckily i still had another monitor.... Displayport also wasnt working. Only with DVI was i able to boot, reinstall drivers and now I can boot into windows. This monitor STILL gets no signsl at all in post so i cannot get into UEFI or in safe mode.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm on this?


Interesting. I had a similar issue with mine, but in reverse. Post was visible but windows 10 was not. I resolved the issue by booting up using the x34 and my old monitor. Windows loaded on my old monitor then i used ddu. Fresh install of nvidia drivers upon reboot and a little mucking around with nvidia control panel. 2nd reboot and it worked fine. Got 2x gtx980ti g1. Make sure ur x3r is plugged into the furthest left dp on the vid card and ur secondary monitor is plugged into the 2nd vid card. Best of luck.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zodiaksl*
> 
> Ugh... Luckily i still had another monitor.... Displayport also wasnt working. Only with DVI was i able to boot, reinstall drivers and now I can boot into windows. This monitor STILL gets no signsl at all in post so i cannot get into UEFI or in safe mode.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm on this?


first start up with only x34 via DP did not work

so to start up mine I plugged it in parallel with the old one (old one via DVI)

once both were active in windows, I unplugged the old one

never had a problem later


----------



## Clad120

Hey guys, quick question about the HDMI port. I heard that it was only 50hz cause it was an HDMI 1.4 port, but Doesn't it only apply to the native resolution ?

I plan to plug a PS4 on this monitor,so shouldn't I be able to have 60 Hz since it's only 1080p ?

Or am I missing something


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I cant imagine playing a game with 2 x Titan X's on a 100 dollar monitor tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed the return from sleep issue with my X34, but frankly i have turning off the display prohibited in Win 10 power management. When I'm using my PC, its on. When I go to bed, I turn it off. So sleep/standby stuff has always been all disabled on my machines.
> 
> Though I agree with your comment in that people should NOT have coil whine and stuff like that from a 1200 dollar monitor. That is nuts.


What I meant was why are these expensive monitors having these issues when a $100.00 monitors have no quality control issues as much. I just simply do not understand. If there is a new product that is as expensive as the X34, there should be more quality control and people should be getting good perfectly working monitors. If I were to compare it to Bluray vs DVD. They are different format, but when BOUGHT as new, both shouldn't have any scratches on the discs. It seems like the more expensive the monitor is, the more problem it comes with.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> What I meant was why are these expensive monitors having these issues when a $100.00 monitors have no quality control issues as much. I just simply do not understand. If there is a new product that is as expensive as the X34, there should be more quality control and people should be getting good perfectly working monitors. If I were to compare it to Bluray vs DVD. They are different format, but when BOUGHT as new, both shouldn't have any scratches on the discs. It seems like the more expensive the monitor is, the more problem it comes with.


$100 monitors can have just as many problems as a $1300 one if they are newly released. But people on forums talk more about problems with a $1300 monitor than they would of a $100 device that they would simply return and buy another brand without much fuss. If you dish out that kind of money for a monitor, you're in every sense of the word an "enthusiast".


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonPablo83*
> 
> Thanks for this. Any word if this affects maxwell gpu's?


Latest Drivers 358.59 _*"SHOULD"*_ be the best for Maxwell's GPU


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> Latest Drivers 358.59 _*"SHOULD"*_ be the best for Maxwell's GPU


Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## Zodiaksl

My monitor keeps saying "No Signal" right up to the point where Windows 10 boots. I've tried another monitor which POSTS just fine, am able to enter UEFI and Safe mode on this same machine.

Has anyone experienced this?

My second problem and it was very late last night, but is it just me or is there some resolution/scaling thing at the point where Windows 10 boots. Once booted in Windows 10, the resolution is 3440x1440 but the display on the monitor doesn't appear to take up the entire monitor, there appear to be two gaps/small bars/ resolution doesn't appear to fill the monitor horizontally. It could be late last night or it could have been me but I thought that I had seen this.

I REALLY need a solution for this and I was completely unaware that this could be a problem with this monitor.

Thank you.


----------



## gtgtogo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question about the HDMI port. I heard that it was only 50hz cause it was an HDMI 1.4 port, but Doesn't it only apply to the native resolution ?
> 
> I plan to plug a PS4 on this monitor,so shouldn't I be able to have 60 Hz since it's only 1080p ?
> 
> Or am I missing something


Yep, PS4 should run no problem 60fps, though yes at 1080p


----------



## Clad120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtgtogo*
> 
> Yep, PS4 should run no problem 60fps, though yes at 1080p


Thanks, this quetion was really killing me


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zodiaksl*
> 
> My monitor keeps saying "No Signal" right up to the point where Windows 10 boots. I've tried another monitor which POSTS just fine, am able to enter UEFI and Safe mode on this same machine.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> My second problem and it was very late last night, but is it just me or is there some resolution/scaling thing at the point where Windows 10 boots. Once booted in Windows 10, the resolution is 3440x1440 but the display on the monitor doesn't appear to take up the entire monitor, there appear to be two gaps/small bars/ resolution doesn't appear to fill the monitor horizontally. It could be late last night or it could have been me but I thought that I had seen this.
> 
> I REALLY need a solution for this and I was completely unaware that this could be a problem with this monitor.
> 
> Thank you.


What steps have u taken to troubleshoot in safe mode? Ddu? Fresh driver install? Are u able to get both monitors working in windows 10 and ur x34 set as primary? Have u set up the x34 properly in nvidia control panel? Have u eliminate ur hardware as the cause? (Swapping vid cards around, removed vid cards to 1 in ur system etc)


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> What I meant was why are these expensive monitors having these issues when a $100.00 monitors have no quality control issues as much. I just simply do not understand. If there is a new product that is as expensive as the X34, there should be more quality control and people should be getting good perfectly working monitors. If I were to compare it to Bluray vs DVD. They are different format, but when BOUGHT as new, both shouldn't have any scratches on the discs. It seems like the more expensive the monitor is, the more problem it comes with.


You're right man, sorry if I conveyed otherwise.

The first batch that shipped with Blue Banding and coil whine was completely inexcusable.

This 2nd batch, well, it think the BLB/IPS glow thing is being exaggerated by cell phone and digital cameras. Mine looks much worse on cam that it does sitting at my desk. But if people are still getting coil whine and the recover from sleep (which I have disabled) thing are still sad. You're right.


----------



## Zodiaksl

1. Downloaded the NVIDIA drivers 358.50
2. installed the Acer X34 using DisplayPort 1.2 highspeed cables
Suggested cables from http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IU1R29I?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
3. Computer booted "No Signal" until Windows 10 booted.
4. Manually removed all the NVIDIA drivers from the control panel
5. Was going reboot and reinstall the NVIDIA drivers but as soon as i uninstalled the drivers, I instantly lost signal to the monitor.
6. Rebooted but I kept getting "No Signal"
7. Cycled through the inputs in the OSD, which has NO functionality at all if it isnt being detected
8. Noticed that the computer had fully booted into Windows 10 since my Keyboard has an LED profile that only loads in Windows 10
9. Motherboard kept giving me Boot Code 37 which I looked online on my phone which says corrupted drivers
10. Grabbed my old monitor, hooked it up the same DisplayPort cable, Kept getting "No Signal"
11. Connected using DVI-D cable, was able to get a signal
12. Booted into Windows 10
13. Reinstalled NVIDIA 358.50 drivers (fresh install)
14. Removed old monitor
15. Reinstalled Acer X34 with DIsplayPort 1.2
16. Still no Post but Windows 10 booted
17. I have 12 Display ports on my 3 video cards.. I've tried all 3 cards.

Went to bed because it was 03:00 AM. I am at work right now.

1. Yes I have done Fresh Install
2. I will try to run DDU once I get home.
3. My video cards are brand new. I always use an electro static ground strap when I do computer work, kind of nutty about that. I have 3x Asus GTX 980 TI STRIX OC edition that are about 1 week old and run great.
4. What exactly do you mean setup the Acer X34 in the NVIDIA control panel? I've been in there, the resolution shows up correctly, I have SLI enabled. If that's what you mean.

My only problem that I'm seeing about the people talking about drivers is that, from what I understand, drivers only come into effect once Windows 10 has booted. The problem is happening before this









The other problem is that I'm selling my old monitor, so it will be gone soon. I had planned to use the Acer X34 as my single primary display...


----------



## Zodiaksl

And this is to say that the computer is POSTING, there's just no signal to the monitor up until when Windows 10 loads. I've tried the same DisplayPort cable with another monitor. So I just cant access anything until Windows 10


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> What I meant was why are these expensive monitors having these issues when a $100.00 monitors have no quality control issues as much. I just simply do not understand. If there is a new product that is as expensive as the X34, there should be more quality control and people should be getting good perfectly working monitors. If I were to compare it to Bluray vs DVD. They are different format, but when BOUGHT as new, both shouldn't have any scratches on the discs. It seems like the more expensive the monitor is, the more problem it comes with.


My guess would be less features = less potential problems. We pay more for more features but at a cost of playing the lotto, is it fair not really but some of us still strive for top of the line to get the best experience possible.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zodiaksl*
> 
> And this is to say that the computer is POSTING, there's just no signal to the monitor up until when Windows 10 loads. I've tried the same DisplayPort cable with another monitor. So I just cant access anything until Windows 10


Just going back to point number 10. Do u mean to say that when using ur OLD monitor with the same cable you are using for ur x34, ur experiencing the same issues? If so (and i dont mean to sound insulting), have u tried using a different dp cable for ur x34? The stock cable?
As far as nvidia control panel goes, forget sli, right now its got little to do with it. Try this, plug in Displayport cable and second cable (HDMI) into same monitor. Reboot, Windows will detect one of the available connections as default. From inside Windows, launch NVCP and go to "Set Up Multiple Displays", there should be two connections. Switch Main Monitor (1) to Displayport and second to other connection, Reboot may be necessary. Deactivate second monitor and remove cable.


----------



## DonPablo83

Its possible that the vid card prioritizes dvi or hdmi port in favour of the displayport, thus, no dvi or hdmi cable plugged in, no image until windows loads drivers. Display port is classically not without issues in contrast to other interfaces.


----------



## brighttail

See second post.


----------



## brighttail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zodiaksl*
> 
> My monitor keeps saying "No Signal" right up to the point where Windows 10 boots. I've tried another monitor which POSTS just fine, am able to enter UEFI and Safe mode on this same machine.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this?
> 
> My second problem and it was very late last night, but is it just me or is there some resolution/scaling thing at the point where Windows 10 boots. Once booted in Windows 10, the resolution is 3440x1440 but the display on the monitor doesn't appear to take up the entire monitor, there appear to be two gaps/small bars/ resolution doesn't appear to fill the monitor horizontally. It could be late last night or it could have been me but I thought that I had seen this.
> 
> I REALLY need a solution for this and I was completely unaware that this could be a problem with this monitor.
> 
> Thank you.


I had this issue. You probably had a monitor prior to this that was over the 100hz limit of this monitor. It is causing a conflict. Connect the HDMI cable as well and switch the input to hdmi to get into windows. Then once everything is up, change the input over to DP. This should allow you to set up the DP profile to 100hz.

In the end I had to do this with the monitor EVERY reboot until I basically reformatted my computer to take out the conflicting profiles from the older monitors. Now all works great. That being said you could probably go into the registry and remove the previous profiles that are causing the issues.

Main thing is use the HDMI cable along side with the DP to get things working and viewable in win 10.


----------



## Zodiaksl

I've not used the provides cables as I've followed this thread from the start and have heard that the cables are too short and went with a gold plated 4k certified high spewd 15 foot DP cable that 2 or 3 users had recommended.

It's been hard to find any information on this problem but this seems to be related if anyone has been experiencing anything similar.

http://forums.evga.com/m/tm.aspx?m=2365020&p=1

I've read about using both the hdmi and DP cables at the same time, but I've also read that the connection will always default to HDMI by default and being capped at 50hz and the manual switching or disabling of the cables each time would be a nightmare.

I've pressed the clear CMOS button on my motherboard so my UEFI is stock and has usb as a boot device. My Windows 10 is on usb from microsoft but I cant reinstall windows even if it's supposed to fix it since I cant see anything before windows.

This also had happened since the start at 60hz.

I never used any type of profiles for my old monitor, it was a slower Dell UltraSharp U2711. Where would this be stored in the registry?

I've also heard of setting the monitor back to factory default by pressing or holding down a combination of buttons?

I appreciate everyone's help, it is very nice of you all. My question is however is, how can fixes from windows affect the monitor while it's not in windows? This is a sincere question, not trying to sound like an ass.

Thank you


----------



## brighttail

Basically when you plug in a monitor to your computer it is stored within the registry. Every monitor.

In short to fix the problem 100% I reinstalled the OS and everything works perfectly.

I suggested the HDMI situation so you could at least get into to windows and get the computer to recognize and understand your monitor on DP using 100Hz.

My solution of switching inputs from one to the other is not perfect but it worked until I reinstalled the OS.


----------



## Zodiaksl

Also, i think a bit of information that I had included at the start went unnoticed.

I did manage to fix the very first problem. The Acer monitor does work, keeps saying "No Signal" on the display port until windows loads. Once gets to that point the display port connection icon appears in the centet of the screen and I have signal again, until I reboot or shut down.

The best documented example I can find so far is on the EVGA forum that I posted and will try soon when I gwt home.

I do have a question though. I come from gaming on 3x27 inch IPS monitors in portrait mode. These were 2-3 years old and were professional monitors 60hz or something, not gaming monitors at a resotion of something like 4300x2300 (dont remember exactly).

Does gaming at a slightly lower resolution of 3440x1400 really impact video cards that much more. Since I've tried, the fans on my video card now kick up an awful noise on comparison.


----------



## Tuckers

anyone else using driver 358.59 experiencing ever so slight stuttering in programs, ie geforce experiance?? its like it stutters and freezes for a couple of seconds while its loading? it didnt do it on my last monitor.


----------



## DonPablo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zodiaksl*
> 
> Also, i think a bit of information that I had included at the start went unnoticed.
> 
> I did manage to fix the very first problem. The Acer monitor does work, keeps saying "No Signal" on the display port until windows loads. Once gets to that point the display port connection icon appears in the centet of the screen and I have signal again, until I reboot or shut down.
> 
> The best documented example I can find so far is on the EVGA forum that I posted and will try soon when I gwt home.
> 
> I do have a question though. I come from gaming on 3x27 inch IPS monitors in portrait mode. These were 2-3 years old and were professional monitors 60hz or something, not gaming monitors at a resotion of something like 4300x2300 (dont remember exactly).
> 
> Does gaming at a slightly lower resolution of 3440x1400 really impact video cards that much more. Since I've tried, the fans on my video card now kick up an awful noise on comparison.


Try using different display port cables. Doesnt sound like uve tried this, and for any troubleshooting with issues like yr experiencing, cable swap would be one of the first things to try.
I came from 7680x1600 resolution - 3x dell u3011 monitors. 3440x1440 is obviously a lot easier to drive, even though my 3440x1440 monitor is running 40fps faster, the other resolution was harder to drive.
If ur using one x34 display, three 980ti's is WAY overkill. In addition, if they're not watercooled, they're going to run HOT. Furthermore, when u had 3 monitors, ur video cards would have idled at a far greater clock speed (nvidias way of saying ur monitors need the power so we'll keep ir vid cards idling at 900mhz). Now u only have one display, ur cards should be idling to the tune of about 135mhz. Why ur cards are making a horrible noise now? Far too many variables to consider, more details needed. Consider looking in the 980ti owners club for this one. As far as ur x34 display goes, try using a different display port cable.


----------



## Pikaru

For the first 9 ordered from ShopBLT, it looks like our orders may be shipping soon! The total backordered went from 18 to 9 and the number of incoming is now zero.


----------



## Lynkdev

Straight outta Europe. Excited!


----------



## Sgtstinker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> For the first 9 ordered from ShopBLT, it looks like our orders may be shipping soon! The total backordered went from 18 to 9 and the number of incoming is now zero.


Sure enough! The page has changed within just the last couple hours. I was scared they wouldn't get here in time.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zodiaksl*
> 
> Does gaming at a slightly lower resolution of 3440x1400 really impact video cards that much more. Since I've tried, the fans on my video card now kick up an awful noise on comparison.


Based on my experience I would say no. I had the Acer XB270HU prior to my x34. While using the Acer XB270HU when playing games like Witcher 3 & Shadow of Mordor I would get an average of 85 fps running at 2560x1440. I'm running 2x EVGA Hybrid 980Ti's in SLI btw. When I switched over to the x34 I thought that because the resolution increased to 3440x1440 that my frame rate would drop but it did not. I still average 85fps in both games. As far as my FPS games I usually stay capped at 100fps which is due to the refresh rate limitations of the x34. When I ran FPS games on the Acer XB270HU I usually hovered around 120-144 fps. I would imagine that if the x34 was able to do 144hz my fps in those FPS games would probably also be about the same. As far as Temps and load they are also running the same as when I was using the Acer XB270HU.

Honestly it doesn't make much sense to me because 3440 vs 2560 is more screen real estate to have to render which you would think would degrade performance but I'm just not seeing it which means if it's there its very very small.


----------



## Lynkdev

about to start the color correction on mine that i just received today and wondering where i can find the TFT central settings for RGB please?

do i need to change anything in nvidia control panel to make sure gsync is enabled?


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lynkdev*
> 
> about to start the color correction on mine that i just received today and wondering where i can find the TFT central settings for RGB please?
> 
> do i need to change anything in nvidia control panel to make sure gsync is enabled?


here you go.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

instructions are on that link.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Based on my experience I would say no. I had the Acer XB270HU prior to my x34. While using the Acer XB270HU when playing games like Witcher 3 & Shadow of Mordor I would get an average of 85 fps running at 2560x1440. I'm running 2x EVGA Hybrid 980Ti's in SLI btw. When I switched over to the x34 I thought that because the resolution increased to 3440x1440 that my frame rate would drop but it did not. I still average 85fps in both games. As far as my FPS games I usually stay capped at 100fps which is due to the refresh rate limitations of the x34. When I ran FPS games on the Acer XB270HU I usually hovered around 120-144 fps. I would imagine that if the x34 was able to do 144hz my fps in those FPS games would probably also be about the same. As far as Temps and load they are also running the same as when I was using the Acer XB270HU.
> 
> Honestly it doesn't make much sense to me because 3440 vs 2560 is more screen real estate to have to render which you would think would degrade performance but I'm just not seeing it which means if it's there its very very small.


Yea very little difference between 2560x1440 (100-144hz) and 3340x1440 100hz. You may lose 2-3 fps, I couldn't even notice.

Oh and I started using 50% brightness instead of 80% and its not getting the back light sleep thing. I was using 28-30 before and I guess that's just too low..


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Yea very little difference between 2560x1440 (100-144hz) and 3340x1440 100hz. You may lose 2-3 fps, I couldn't even notice.
> 
> Oh and I started using 50% brightness instead of 80% and its not getting the back light sleep thing. I was using 28-30 before and I guess that's just too low..


I just tested mine at 50% Brightness and it also passed with no back light issues. I do want them to fix this because I want to run mine at 30% because I can still see some IPS glow at 50 and since I play in a fairly dark room 50% is still a bit to bright for me.


----------



## Seven11

Can someone help to measure the stand, feel like its too big for my desk. Thx


----------



## Searchofsub

Saw this at local Frys today (Freesync version) and it looked impressive. I thought the stand was thin compared to the size of the screen in pictures up on the web and not the case at all. You can totally tell its a LG screen because how the colors pop and color density.


----------



## caenlen

What FOV for FPS games at this size and resolution? Still 80 to 90 the usual, or does that change with 21:9? Just curious.


----------



## atomicus

I definitely think the X34 benefits from a monitor arm for mounting... from the photos I've seen that stand just looks too big and takes up too much space on the desk unnecessarily. The 'floating' appearance you get with a monitor arm really suits it.


----------



## drfish

So I'm trying to figure out an issue I'm noticing in a couple games...

Let me know what you think...

The first shot is a picture from my phone taken of DayZ running in real time, notice the horizontal lines.



The second shot is a picture from my phone taken of the screenshot of that exact frame - I tried to line things up to match as close as possible.



Sorry the first shot isn't as in focus as the 2nd, but it gets the point across. So far I've only noticed this in DayZ and Fishing Planet. Going to play around to see if it is a refresh rate issue or maybe G-Sync related. But why would I see it in those games but not others?

Full size pictures:
#1

WP_20151031_001.jpg 1760k .jpg file

#2

WP_20151031_003.jpg 2215k .jpg file


_Edit: Looks like this isn't new, https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/3q49xb/my_experience_with_the_x34/ & http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-OC-amp-GSYNC-Scanline-problem/td-p/393009 - will have to keep reading up on it..._

_Edit 2: LOL right in this thread already, of course. http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/4750#post_24551122_


----------



## -terabyte-

Little reminder for everyone already with the monitor: there is an owner's thread available now => http://www.overclock.net/t/1578621/official-acer-predator-x34-owner-club-edition/0_20

You might want to post there now instead


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> So I'm trying to figure out an issue I'm noticing in a couple games...
> 
> Let me know what you think...
> 
> The first shot is a picture from my phone taken of DayZ running in real time, notice the horizontal lines.
> 
> 
> 
> The second shot is a picture from my phone taken of the screenshot of that exact frame - I tried to line things up to match as close as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the first shot isn't as in focus as the 2nd, but it gets the point across. So far I've only noticed this in DayZ and Fishing Planet. Going to play around to see if it is a refresh rate issue or maybe G-Sync related. But why would I see it in those games but not others?
> 
> Full size pictures:
> #1
> 
> WP_20151031_001.jpg 1760k .jpg file
> 
> #2
> 
> WP_20151031_003.jpg 2215k .jpg file
> 
> 
> _Edit: Looks like this isn't new, https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/3q49xb/my_experience_with_the_x34/ & http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-OC-amp-GSYNC-Scanline-problem/td-p/393009 - will have to keep reading up on it..._
> 
> _Edit 2: LOL right in this thread already, of course. http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/4750#post_24551122_


Of all the issues reported so far, this one worries me the most. Only three people have reported it so far (Smoobandit, yourself and SmokeyBear).

It's supposed to be due to Pixel Overdrive; anything but off seems to produce it. The reddit thread report and the acer thread report are a repeat of Smoobandit's images. I hope you guys figure out how to solve this and if solving this means an RMA so be it. I wonder if others don't care, don't notice or just don't have the issue.

While Nvidia has said that they do dynamically vary the pixel response time when G-sync is active, the fact that it is the monitor's pixel overdrive function that causes it could mean that this issue cannot be fixed via G-sync drivers.

EDIT: It's reported not due to OD. but due to OC of the monitor. I misunderstood the earlier reports.


----------



## lukacsmw

Just ordered mine from ncix us. Their site says "pre order" but I called last night and they said some just came in yesterday morning so they should be able to ship mine right out. With shipping it's a couple bucks more than newegg, but it doesn't appear newegg is going to have another back order until mid November.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I definitely think the X34 benefits from a monitor arm for mounting... from the photos I've seen that stand just looks too big and takes up too much space on the desk unnecessarily. The 'floating' appearance you get with a monitor arm really suits it.


It does take up a lot of space but I do like the stand. Its much better than the older 3340x1440p or acerXB series stands. They are all starting to look alittle funky but it hasn't moved around unless I wanted it to since Ive had it on launch day.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> So I'm trying to figure out an issue I'm noticing in a couple games...
> 
> Let me know what you think...
> 
> The first shot is a picture from my phone taken of DayZ running in real time, notice the horizontal lines.
> 
> 
> 
> The second shot is a picture from my phone taken of the screenshot of that exact frame - I tried to line things up to match as close as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the first shot isn't as in focus as the 2nd, but it gets the point across. So far I've only noticed this in DayZ and Fishing Planet. Going to play around to see if it is a refresh rate issue or maybe G-Sync related. But why would I see it in those games but not others?
> 
> Full size pictures:
> #1
> 
> WP_20151031_001.jpg 1760k .jpg file
> 
> #2
> 
> WP_20151031_003.jpg 2215k .jpg file
> 
> 
> _Edit: Looks like this isn't new, https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidemasterrace/comments/3q49xb/my_experience_with_the_x34/ & http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-OC-amp-GSYNC-Scanline-problem/td-p/393009 - will have to keep reading up on it..._
> 
> _Edit 2: LOL right in this thread already, of course. http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/4750#post_24551122_


Is it just DayZ? DayZ is a horrible game to compare anything to and it runs pretty bad on any system. Its pretty much CPU dominant and even with 3 way SLI you wont get a steady 60 fps unless you have a 5960x possibly.
I haven't had anything like that visible on the games I play. I do have dayZ but don't play it because it runs so horrible.


----------



## Crimson AL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> Just ordered mine from ncix us. Their site says "pre order" but I called last night and they said some just came in yesterday morning so they should be able to ship mine right out. With shipping it's a couple bucks more than newegg, but it doesn't appear newegg is going to have another back order until mid November.


Same here, thanks for posting about your call to them...good to know it could be shipping soon. I ordered mine last night from them. Cheaper for me from them than Newegg.

I know Asus hasn't released "official" final version pics of their 21:9 monitor but in looking at the back of the pics of the prototype I don't see how it can have vesa mount holes....but guess we'll see when that one is finalized. I can't imagine that it wouldn't have that option.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Is it just DayZ? DayZ is a horrible game to compare anything to and it runs pretty bad on any system. Its pretty much CPU dominant and even with 3 way SLI you wont get a steady 60 fps unless you have a 5960x possibly.
> I haven't had anything like that visible on the games I play. I do have dayZ but don't play it because it runs so horrible.


LOL, yeah, DayZ. As a huge fan and hardware nerd I'm well aware of the degree to which DayZ sucks. However this issue has nothing to do with the performance of games so there's no reason not to use shots from it in my explanation of the problem. The main reason I bought my X34 was for DayZ, trying to make the most of the frames I have.

I've got a pretty busy weekend going on but I will collect more examples of the issue from other games and confirm that what smoobandit wants me to check as well. I'm already pretty confident his assumptions are correct. I also think more people probably have this problem than realize it yet.


----------



## eucalyptus

Join the movement - Join the X34 Club!

You're all free to join the club and move on with the discussion there instead


----------



## Clad120

I'll join the club when I'll actually receive it









Next tuesday if nothing goes wrong


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimson AL*
> 
> Same here, thanks for posting about your call to them...good to know it could be shipping soon. I ordered mine last night from them. Cheaper for me from them than Newegg.
> 
> I know Asus hasn't released "official" final version pics of their 21:9 monitor but in looking at the back of the pics of the prototype I don't see how it can have vesa mount holes....but guess we'll see when that one is finalized. I can't imagine that it wouldn't have that option.


yeah i was wondering about the vesa mount holes as well.. can't imagine such an expensive monitor not having them though.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> yeah i was wondering about the vesa mount holes as well.. can't imagine such an expensive monitor not having them though.


If you scroll down to my post of when I got my x34 you can see the vesa mount.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/3780


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> If you scroll down to my post of when I got my x34 you can see the vesa mount.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/3780


oh we were musing about the asus monitor that's upcoming. not the x34


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> oh we were musing about the asus monitor that's upcoming. not the x34


oh my bad, I'm 99% sure the Asus will also feature a vesa mount. My guess would be 100x100. Although the circular connection in the rear of the Asus monitor seems screw-less it probably hooks in some how which underneath would most likely reveal the vesa mount. The OSD control looks to be a lot better than the Acer from the vids I've seen but once you've set your settings there really is no need to go back in. Had the Asus come out at the same time as the x34 at the same price point I think I still would have gone with the x34 because I really like the exterior shell minus the gloss lol. The stand which I don't actually use also looks so much better imo. I think the Asus will probably be a bit cheaper at launch, my guess $1200 depending on how long it takes them to get them out.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> oh my bad, I'm 99% sure the Asus will also feature a vesa mount. My guess would be 100x100. Although the circular connection in the rear of the Asus monitor seems screw-less it probably hooks in some how which underneath would most likely reveal the vesa mount. The OSD control looks to be a lot better than the Acer from the vids I've seen but once you've set your settings there really is no need to go back in. Had the Asus come out at the same time as the x34 at the same price point I think I still would have gone with the x34 because I really like the exterior shell minus the gloss lol. The stand which I don't actually use also looks so much better imo. I think the Asus will probably be a bit cheaper at launch, my guess $1200 depending on how long it takes them to get them out.


quick question there then is it easy to change brightness in the osd on the acer? i.e no need to navigate menus? because my pc is in the living room next to windows. in the day it's obviosuly much brighter than the nighttime so i'll probably change brightness quite often.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> LOL, yeah, DayZ. As a huge fan and hardware nerd I'm well aware of the degree to which DayZ sucks. However this issue has nothing to do with the performance of games so there's no reason not to use shots from it in my explanation of the problem. The main reason I bought my X34 was for DayZ, trying to make the most of the frames I have.
> 
> I've got a pretty busy weekend going on but I will collect more examples of the issue from other games and confirm that what smoobandit wants me to check as well. I'm already pretty confident his assumptions are correct. I also think more people probably have this problem than realize it yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoobandit*
> 
> The visibility of the lines do vary. Very bright or dark areas make them impossible to see unless you have your nose pressed against the screen. However, areas of contrast, or large solidly coloured areas show them up quite dramatically so that even when sitting 1m away from the screen they are both visible and distracting.
> 
> I have tried g-sync on/60hz with OC mode enabled and I get the lines. I turn off OC but keep the same refresh and the lines go away.
> 
> Not all programs show them up in the same way. I first noticed the lines in the solid green landscapes of Kerbal Space Program. Playing Batman Arkham Asylum they show up in the bright areas of the energy gates (as seen in the pics above), but are hard to see/invisible elsewhere. In Unigine Heaven I care barely discern them in the sky in some shots. But in Unigine Valley they show up all over the place - normally against dark green or grey blurred landscapes.
> 
> The most obvious place I have seen them - because it is a static scene - is nvidia's own g-sync pendulum demo. They show up dramatically clearly in the left hand pillar and in the shaded area of floor under the pendulum. Because the software allows you to switch between g-sync and non-g-sync easily it is really simple to turn the lines on and off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> If that's the case I hope they can simply provide us with the firmware.
> 
> I just accidentally opened the service menu by going spastic on the OSD and cannot replicate it. The service menu had the option to enable "burn in" and provided FW infomation on GSYNC (FW 4.2), the panel(0.2), and more. It was some combination of buttons I can't figure out, but I also managed to move my entire OSD to the upper left side of the monitor at the same time that I opened the service menu.
> 
> I had to reset my monitor's settings to bring the OSD back to it's original place.
> Please let me know how your replacement goes! I'm leaning towards the assumption that this issue is inherent to the technology.


Found these videos on Youtube regarding the G-sync+OC Scan Lines issue:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aRUF5ExJ6I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_3v3kC-zew


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> quick question there then is it easy to change brightness in the osd on the acer? i.e no need to navigate menus? because my pc is in the living room next to windows. in the day it's obviosuly much brighter than the nighttime so i'll probably change brightness quite often.


imo I would say no, the OSD of the Acer is horrible to say the least but there are options to setup one button profiles that you may be able to have different brightness settings set to each. I have not yet tried this but I may depending on how Acer plans to handle/fix the back light issue.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Found these videos on Youtube regarding the G-sync+OC Scan Lines issue:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aRUF5ExJ6I
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_3v3kC-zew


I haven't had any issues with my x34 that you guys have been describing or what was described in these vids. Do you guys think this problem is due to the type/model video cards you are using? I've read a few posts of ppl reporting issues with some 700 series cards but I don't know if it's the monitor or the cards or drivers or what tbh.


----------



## smoobandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Do you guys think this problem is due to the type/model video cards you are using.


Don't think so. I have a GTX770. I ran the monitor on a friend's machine using a GTX980 and the problem was identical.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoobandit*
> 
> Don't think so. I have a GTX770. I ran the monitor on a friend's machine using a GTX980 and the problem was identical.


This suggestion might be far fetched: But if you use an extension cord to power your monitor and PC from one socket, could you try running the monitor on a separate power socket? Do you have proper grounding in your residence? Are you guys running 110V or 220V?


----------



## drfish

I'm in the process of uploading some videos of this. Neither of them are very good but without a better camera than my phone I don't have a lot of options for sharing more detail.

In the first video right between the 40-45 second mark is the best look at it. I know the image on the screen is supposed to be rippling water but trust me the lines you are seeing are not part of what should be rendering in game.

I won't try to point out any other scene specifically, I'd like to hear what people think on their own.

1st Video: https://youtu.be/WVSVRiROSmI

2nd Video: https://youtu.be/1H2e34HII1c

_Edit: LOL, my videos are so crappy that YouTube only processed them in 360p.

Here are the OneDrive links to the source files (download them for the best view):

#1: http://1drv.ms/1PdTfo3
#2: http://1drv.ms/1PdTj7x_


----------



## smoobandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> This suggestion might be far fetched: But if you use an extension cord to power your monitor and PC from one socket, could you try running the monitor on a separate power socket? Do you have proper grounding in your residence? Are you guys running 110V or 220V?


When I tried it on the GTX980 that was at a friends house. Different power cord, different socket, different side of the city! Located in the UK, so it is 240v.

Switched DP cables as well, no change.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoobandit*
> 
> When I tried it on the GTX980 that was at a friends house. Different power cord, different socket, different side of the city! Located in the UK, so it is 240v.
> 
> Switched DP cables as well, no change.


AH, I see. I presumed that you'd have asked a friend to bring over his PC tower instead of transporting this bulk of a monitor. Well, thanks for sharing that information.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> I'm in the process of uploading some videos of this. Neither of them are very good but without a better camera than my phone I don't have a lot of options for sharing more detail.
> 
> In the first video right between the 40-45 second mark is the best look at it. I know the image on the screen is supposed to be rippling water but trust me the lines you are seeing are not part of what should be rendering in game.
> 
> I won't try to point out any other scene specifically, I'd like to hear what people think on their own.
> 
> 1st Video: https://youtu.be/WVSVRiROSmI
> 
> 2nd Video: https://youtu.be/1H2e34HII1c
> 
> _Edit: LOL, my videos are so crappy that YouTube only processed them in 360p.
> 
> Here are the OneDrive links to the source files (download them for the best view):
> 
> #1: http://1drv.ms/1PdTfo3
> #2: http://1drv.ms/1PdTj7x_


I downloaded the videos. I could definitely see it on the video titled "WP_20151101_002.mp4' at exactly 0:58 and onwards when you start zooming in.

PS: Your Youtube Videos are now playing at 1080p.

Edit: Do you think this is caused by using G-sync in windowed mode? Perhaps enabling it only in fullscreen mode will not have this error?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just played the new Tomb Raider on this bad boy monitor. It wasn't the best experience. Thought I was playing on a non GSync 60hz monitor. Could have easily been a driver issue. We weren't allowed to know what was powering it. Battlefront ran well on it, different system though.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I haven't had any issues with my x34 that you guys have been describing or what was described in these vids.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Just played the new Tomb Raider on this bad boy monitor. It wasn't the best experience. Thought I was playing on a non GSync 60hz monitor. Could have easily been a driver issue. We weren't allowed to know what was powering it. Battlefront ran well on it, different system though.


When you say that you just played the new Tomb Raider, do you mean "Rise of the Tomb Raider"? if so how were you able to play this? Does it support 21:9?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> When you say that you just played the new Tomb Raider, do you mean "Rise of the Tomb Raider"? if so how were you able to play this? Does it support 21:9?


_Rise of the Tomb Raider_ (11/10/2015) is timed exclusive for the *Xbox One* until spring 2016. Most likely, he is speaking about Tomb Raider (2013).


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> _Rise of the Tomb Raider_ (11/10/2015) is timed exclusive for the *Xbox One* until spring 2016. Most likely, he is speaking about Tomb Raider (2013).


I think he is at PAX Australia. He might be playing the new Tomb Raider there.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> I think he is at PAX Australia. He might be playing the new Tomb Raider there.


I still see that you can only pre-order _Rise of the Tomb Raider_ from Australian websites. But anyhow, either it be false or true, it's still an Xbox One console game. The game will play in 1080p and will either be nastily stretched out or played with black bars on all sides.


----------



## heyguyslol

Well Tomb Raider 2013 isn't new which is why I asked for clarification. I'm only concerned with the PC version as I am not a console gamer. Unfortunately the PC version is said to be released at the end of 2016


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Well Tomb Raider 2013 isn't new ...


It is new in a sense that it is the _latest (released)_. The older release (1996) has the same exact title. The game is timed exclusive for the Xbox One until spring 2016 and you weren't aware of that. If you knew that you wouldn't have asked the question if it would play in 21:9 knowing very well that Xbox One will only play a maximum resolution of 1080p and 16:9.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider (11/10/2015) is timed exclusive for the *Xbox One* until spring 2016. Most likely, he is speaking about Tomb Raider (2013).


Rise of the Tomb Raider should be out for PC early 2016 actually. It will then be out for PS4 around this time next year.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider should be out for PC early 2016 actually. It will then be out for PS4 around this time next year.


That's what I meant by, "_Rise of the Tomb Raider (11/10/2015) is *timed exclusive* for the Xbox One *until spring 2016.*_

No one cares about PS4 release date.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Edit: Do you think this is caused by using G-sync in windowed mode? Perhaps enabling it only in fullscreen mode will not have this error?


Doesn't solve anything. Smoobandit tried this earlier in the thread and both images I showed earlier were taken with GSYNC in fullscreen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Found these videos on Youtube regarding the G-sync+OC Scan Lines issue:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aRUF5ExJ6I
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_3v3kC-zew


Thanks for sharing. I'm really glad that word is spreading on this issue.

Funny enough, the guy in the first video only sees it on the left side of the screen like myself. Certain games/situations show it everywhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I haven't had any issues with my x34 that you guys have been describing or what was described in these vids. Do you guys think this problem is due to the type/model video cards you are using? I've read a few posts of ppl reporting issues with some 700 series cards but I don't know if it's the monitor or the cards or drivers or what tbh.


I'm certain it exists on all x34's and some people simply don't notice it. I pray there's something wrong in the latest hotfix drivers, but that's wishful thinking. It's most definitely related to the GSYNC module running outside of it's own specs. I wouldn't have noticed it initially had I not been looking for pixel inversion. On my screen, it's strong on the left side while nearly non-existent elsewhere. It's better you don't go looking for it though... Once you see it, it cannot be unseen.


----------



## clubber_lang

All I can is I have the FreeSync version of the X34 and just put in a new Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X card , And coming from a race sim guy , I'm in racing heaven right now! Coming from two 7970's with outdated drivers to this new R9 , everything maxxed out in RF2 and GSCE and this card doesn't break a sweat pushing 60-110 FPS on all tracks , in traffic! And this monitor was the best thing ever for my racing. So freakin' happy right now!


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> All I can is I have the FreeSync version of the X34 and just put in a new Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X card , And coming from a race sim guy , I'm in racing heaven right now! Coming from two 7970's with outdated drivers to this new R9 , everything maxxed out in RF2 and GSCE and this card doesn't break a sweat pushing 60-110 FPS on all tracks , in traffic! And this monitor was the best thing ever for my racing. So freakin' happy right now!


Sorry to break the bad news, but you won't be getting more than a visible 75FPS with that monitor.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> All I can is I have the FreeSync version of the X34 and just put in a new Sapphire R9 Fury Tri-X card , And coming from a race sim guy , I'm in racing heaven right now! Coming from two 7970's with outdated drivers to this new R9 , everything maxxed out in RF2 and GSCE and this card doesn't break a sweat pushing 60-110 FPS on all tracks , in traffic! And this monitor was the best thing ever for my racing. So freakin' happy right now!


When not fixating on issues, I feel the same way. Racing games have never felt so immersive - even GTA in first person is a treat now. In fact, I don't even feel like 21:9 is very wide, I feel like it's the way it should have always been. 16:9 seems so crammed now.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> That's what I meant by, "_Rise of the Tomb Raider (11/10/2015) is *timed exclusive* for the Xbox One *until spring 2016.*_
> 
> No one cares about PS4 release date.


Actually a lot of Tomb Raider fans were & are upset about the release date for PS4 Rise of the Tomb Raider because the franchise was originally released on the PS which at that time the XB didn't exist. As far as knowing when Rise of the Tomb Raider was being released for each platform I was aware of it but just stating that I don't care because I'm not a console gamer. In regards to a game being "NEW" that would be subjective. New to me implies within the last 3-4 months not 2-3 years and asking someone to clarify is just that (as I wasn't sure if he/she might a beta tester for what I would call the "NEW" game) which apparently by your responses you seemed to be offended about :/ imo since YOU DON'T KNOW, you shouldn't have responded.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider should be out for PC early 2016 actually. It will then be out for PS4 around this time next year.


That would be very cool. Having to wait an entire year for it would really suck. I was hoping that perhaps Q2. I'm also hoping Doom will be either Q1 or 2 at the latest.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Actually a lot of Tomb Raider fans were & are upset about the release date for PS4 Rise of the Tomb Raider because the franchise was originally released on the PS which at that time the XB didn't exist.


No one cares about PS4 *here*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> As far as knowing when Rise of the Tomb Raider was being released for each platform I was aware of it but just stating that I don't care because I'm not a console gamer.


If you had known that Rise of the Tomb Raider was timed exclusive for the Xbox One you would not have asked if it is able to play in 21:9. For godsake, it's an Xbox One gaming console--the most that gaming consoles will produce is 16:9 at 1080p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> In regards to a game being "NEW" that would be subjective.


There are two games with the "Tomb Raider" name. One was released in 2013 and another in 1996. Tomb Raider (2013) being the new while the Tomb Raider released in 1996 is the old.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> (as I wasn't sure if he/she might a beta tester for what I would call the "NEW" game) which apparently by your responses you *seemed* to be offended about :/


There is nothing by the below comment made by me that indicates that I is offended by your inquiry.

_"Rise of the Tomb Raider (11/10/2015) is timed exclusive for the Xbox One until spring 2016 *(which means it will be available for other platforms in spring 2016)*. Most likely, he is speaking about Tomb Raider (2013)."_


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> No one cares about PS4 *here*.
> If you had known that Rise of the Tomb Raider was timed exclusive for the Xbox One you would not have asked if it is able to play in 21:9. For godsake, it's an Xbox One gaming console--the most that gaming consoles will produce is 16:9 at 1080p.
> There are two games with the "Tomb Raider" name. One was released in 2013 and another in 1996. Tomb Raider (2013) being the new while the Tomb Raider released in 1996 is the old.
> There is nothing by the below comment made by me that indicates that I is offended by your inquiry.
> 
> _"Rise of the Tomb Raider (11/10/2015) is timed exclusive for the Xbox One until spring 2016 *(which means it will be available for other platforms in spring 2016)*. Most likely, he is speaking about Tomb Raider (2013)."_


Congratz you have just been blocked. Go troll someone else and have a good day sir.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> I think he is at PAX Australia. He might be playing the new Tomb Raider there.


Correct it was at Pax. I was lucky to make some new friends at an after party there and got a private play before Pax started yesterday. I was there as media all week end. Highlight for me was the Playstion VR / Morpheus. Both demo's were awesome. Best VR experience I've had to date! I loved chatting to the Indie developers, they are so passionate!


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Correct it was at Pax. I was lucky to make some new friends at an after party there and got a private play before Pax started yesterday. I was there as media all week end. Highlight for me was the Playstion VR / Morpheus. Both demo's were awesome. Best VR experience I've had to date! I loved chatting to the Indie developers, they are so passionate!


I don't follow consoles much but decided to google the Playstion VR / Morpheus and I have to say watching the vid and seeing the spec's is impressive to say the least, OLED & 120hz refresh rate very nice








I may consider this at a later time after more ppl have reviewed it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> Congratz you have just been blocked. Go troll someone else and have a good day sir.


hahaha you mad cause he called you out, sounds like you did't know what you where talking about.


----------



## hatlesschimp

We were supposed to miss out at Pax because we have an exclusive later this month with them. At the last minute they squeezed us in for a taster lol. We have a ton of video and photos it's all getting edited at the moment. I'm taking an easy day today I'm melted from the 4 days of running up and down the exhibition centre and all over Melbourne.

Playstation VR is awesome! No motion blur, no latency issues, fluid animations, great colour, comfortable, no screen door issues, ability to stand and game and never feel like you will fall, I was concerned about the Move controller's being laggy but they were not. Everything was so natural! No kids will want a led Led TV in their bedroom they will want this headset!
I can't wait to see these Playstation VR headsets in stores soon. Also I like the fact this headset will be the same throughout the PS4 life. No new models to disrupt the Sony and Development echo system.

No wonder the Predator is sold out in Oz. Just about every booth had one in operation. Everyone loved Ultrawide at Pax.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> I don't follow consoles much but decided to google the Playstion VR / Morpheus and I have to say watching the vid and seeing the spec's is impressive to say the least, OLED & 120hz refresh rate very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may consider this at a later time after more ppl have reviewed it. Thanks for sharing.


See post above. I forgot to quote you. I'm hungover and on my phone and can't be bothered editing it.

It has 18ms of of latency which is very decent. We have a bunch of pictures and video of the cables and connections that we will go through later. I really am amazed what they have done with the PS4. Just some more news the HTC Vive has one more big trick up its sleeve to come!

For me plug and play of the Playstation VR is an easy win. Future gamers will be healthy fit gamers that will still lack vitamin D intake lol.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> hahaha you mad cause he called you out, sounds like you did't know what you where talking about.


I asked two questions to another member and he jumped in with his troll and subjective remarks. At no time did I quote him and ask him the two questions posed. That is why he is blocked and if I had the knowledge I wouldn't have asked in the first place. Furthermore this isn't about being mad but I see no point in seeing posts from someone who isn't going to contribute in a constructive and positive way.


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> See post above. I forgot to quote you. I'm hungover and on my phone and can't be bothered editing it.
> 
> It has 18ms of of latency which is very decent. We have a bunch of pictures and video of the cables and connections that we will go through later. I really am amazed what they have done with the PS4. Just some more news the HTC Vive has one more big trick up its sleeve to come!
> 
> For me plug and play of the Playstation VR is an easy win. Future gamers will be healthy fit gamers that will still lack vitamin D intake lol.


This is awesome. I look forward to seeing your pics and vids. +REP


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Doesn't solve anything. Smoobandit tried this earlier in the thread and both images I showed earlier were taken with GSYNC in fullscreen.
> Thanks for sharing. I'm really glad that word is spreading on this issue.
> 
> Funny enough, the guy in the first video only sees it on the left side of the screen like myself. Certain games/situations show it everywhere.
> I'm certain it exists on all x34's and some people simply don't notice it. I pray there's something wrong in the latest hotfix drivers, but that's wishful thinking. It's most definitely related to the GSYNC module running outside of it's own specs. I wouldn't have noticed it initially had I not been looking for pixel inversion. On my screen, it's strong on the left side while nearly non-existent elsewhere. It's better you don't go looking for it though... Once you see it, it cannot be unseen.


Thanks for the information. The person who uploaded those videos to youtube has made a more elaborate post on the ACER forums: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/page/21

According to PCper, the pixel inversion (or alternating bright and dark vertical lines problem or TCON artifacts) is supposed to be related to TN panels only. Source. Which is to say that the horizontal persistent lines with the X34 may have a different cause.

So, I happily ordered this monitor thinking the LG IPS panel is not going to have an image quality issue. Alas, this G-sync issue rears its head. I'll take a close look, taking pictures with a good camera, when I get my monitor on friday. Quite unacceptable for this monitor to have an IQ issue; I can easily forgive and overlook the firmware quirks. If your supposition that all X34 monitors suffer from this issue (but go undetected by their owners) is true, it is then also unacceptable that TFT central didn't detect it. But I do hope that it is not an issue endemic to all units so that you can get a good replacement and I can get one without issues.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyguyslol*
> 
> This is awesome. I look forward to seeing your pics and vids. +REP


I'll probably share it all over on the Playstation thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1434191/official-playstation-4-thread/7060#post_24563067


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> hahaha you mad cause he called you out, sounds like you did't know what you where talking about.


HA! I hate to break the bad news to you , but I don't really care. Super smooth game play on my sims is all I care about. And I never said the monitor was capable of those 110fps , but my new card is , which is awesome to have a card with some major overhead compared to my monitor! I was working my 7970's to death trying to run this thing , and with my sims maxxed out. Not any more , so go piss in someone else' cheerios bruh!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Thanks for the information. The person who uploaded those videos to youtube has made a more elaborate post on the ACER forums: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/page/21
> 
> According to PCper, the pixel inversion (or alternating bright and dark vertical lines problem or TCON artifacts) is supposed to be related to TN panels only. Source. Which is to say that the horizontal persistent lines with the X34 may have a different cause.
> 
> So, I happily ordered this monitor thinking the LG IPS panel is not going to have an image quality issue. Alas, this G-sync issue rears its head. I'll take a close look, taking pictures with a good camera, when I get my monitor on friday. Quite unacceptable for this monitor to have an IQ issue; I can easily forgive and overlook the firmware quirks. If your supposition that all X34 monitors suffer from this issue (but go undetected by their owners) is true, it is then also unacceptable that TFT central didn't detect it. But I do hope that it is not an issue endemic to all units so that you can get a good replacement and I can get one without issues.


Acer are sending us one for testing. However over the last few days at Pax I tried the monitor on every pc configuration imaginable with different games. There was good experience's and bad! Its hard to gauge what the cause was because hardware and driver info were hard to come by. Certain companies had reasons not to share what was in the case! Others had sli 980ti's etc. When I say bad experience I mean it felt like I was gaming at 60hz with GSync off with some screen tearing and motion blur. Basically what you get with my LG 34uc97 when I use sli. Its not a deal breaker on that it's the price you paid for the GSync and 100hz smoothness that is not there! In right conditions this monitor is the best ever. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Acer are sending us one for testing. However over the last few days at Pax I tried the monitor on every pc configuration imaginable with different games. There was good experience's and bad! Its hard to gauge what the cause was because hardware and driver info were hard to come by. Certain companies had reasons not to share what was in the case! Others had sli 980ti's etc. When I say bad experience I mean it felt like I was gaming at 60hz with GSync off with some screen tearing and motion blur. Basically what you get with my LG 34uc97 when I use sli. Its not a deal breaker on that it's the price you paid for the GSync and 100hz smoothness that is not there! In right conditions this monitor is the best ever. Hope this makes sense.


Thanks for sharing your PAX experiences. I understand what you say in the above post. But the issue SmokeyBear, Smoobandit and drfish were talking about is completely unrelated to other issues that are generally caused by the variability in drivers, GPUs, OS etc. all of which can be rectified with some effort. For eg., it is possible that on the units where you detected tearing, the persons who set it up forgot to turn on G-sync. The show floor can be very messy place to evaluate something as I understand it.

If you could take a closer look at our discussion over the previous few pages of thread, we are discussing a fundamental image quality issue which by all accounts does not seem like it can be rectified with driver updates (maybe firmware might but that is still a difficult proposition). If you are part of the media, I hope you can check if your test unit has the Horizontal lines issue when G-sync is ON and expose that to ACER.

EDIT: see Fragmachine's post here for a quicker understanding of the issue http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/page/20


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Thanks for sharing your PAX experiences. I understand what you say in the above post. But the issue SmokeyBear, Smoobandit and drfish were talking about is completely unrelated to other issues that are generally caused by the variability in drivers, GPUs, OS etc. all of which can be rectified with some effort. For eg., it is possible that on the units where you detected tearing, the persons who set it up forgot to turn on G-sync. The show floor can be very messy place to evaluate something as I understand it.
> 
> If you could take a closer look at our discussion over the previous few pages of thread, we are discussing a fundamental image quality issue which by all accounts does not seem like it can be rectified with driver updates (maybe firmware might but that is still a difficult proposition). If you are part of the media, I hope you can check if your test unit has the Horizontal lines issue when G-sync is ON and expose that to ACER.


We have been waiting patiently for it but last week we were like stuff it we want one permanently in the office, but Australia wide is sold out. Eventually we will get one and test it out.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> HA! I hate to break the bad news to you , but I don't really care. Super smooth game play on my sims is all I care about. And I never said the monitor was capable of those 110fps , but my new card is , which is awesome to have a card with some major overhead compared to my monitor! I was working my 7970's to death trying to run this thing , and with my sims maxxed out. Not any more , so go piss in someone else' cheerios bruh!


hey dude you got the wrong guy lol i don't even know what you are talking about.


----------



## clubber_lang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> hey dude you got the wrong guy lol i don't even know what you are talking about.


Whoops sorry man! My bad. I meant to qoute the guy Atomicus.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Thanks for sharing your PAX experiences. I understand what you say in the above post. But the issue SmokeyBear, Smoobandit and drfish were talking about is completely unrelated to other issues that are generally caused by the variability in drivers, GPUs, OS etc. all of which can be rectified with some effort. For eg., it is possible that on the units where you detected tearing, the persons who set it up forgot to turn on G-sync. The show floor can be very messy place to evaluate something as I understand it.
> 
> If you could take a closer look at our discussion over the previous few pages of thread, we are discussing a fundamental image quality issue which by all accounts does not seem like it can be rectified with driver updates (maybe firmware might but that is still a difficult proposition). If you are part of the media, I hope you can check if your test unit has the Horizontal lines issue when G-sync is ON and expose that to ACER.
> 
> EDIT: see Fragmachine's post here for a quicker understanding of the issue http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/page/20


Is there a thread on the Nvidia forums discussing this issue? I posted in the Acer forum but want to say something to Nvidia as well. If I send mine in to be replaced I want to make sure someone takes a look at it for this specific problem instead of "fixing" it and sending the problem to someone else later on.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Acer are sending us one for testing. However over the last few days at Pax I tried the monitor on every pc configuration imaginable with different games. There was good experience's and bad! Its hard to gauge what the cause was because hardware and driver info were hard to come by. Certain companies had reasons not to share what was in the case! Others had sli 980ti's etc. When I say bad experience I mean it felt like I was gaming at 60hz with GSync off with some screen tearing and motion blur. Basically what you get with my LG 34uc97 when I use sli. Its not a deal breaker on that it's the price you paid for the GSync and 100hz smoothness that is not there! In right conditions this monitor is the best ever. Hope this makes sense.


It might be an issue with individual games but from my quick tests with skypine on his monitor, it could just as easily be a setting issue. Ie windowed mode vs full screen which basically disables the sync and becomes a stuffer fest. Turning witcher3 back to full screen resolves this. Anyway it looks like activity in this thread has slowed down quite some

This horizontal lines issue- am I right to say only one user has reported it?


----------



## drfish

No, there are at least three of us with it so far, me, smoobandit and SmokeyBear.

I'm pretty convinced it effects more people, they just haven't noticed it. I certainly can't see it in most games unless I look really, REALLY closely for it but it _is_ there. It's just more obvious in certain scenarios (high contrast or detailed patterns that can be interrupted by it).

That said, even with the problem playing DayZ on this screen for 6 hours or so this weekend (with the hotfix driver!) was just awesome, it really made the ~25fps I see a lot of the time much more tolerable. I had a great time and mostly forgot about the horizontal line issue. If I become convinced that replacing the monitor will fix the problem then of course I will do it, but for now I'm happy to keep using it while things develop and I learn more.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubber_lang*
> 
> HA! I hate to break the bad news to you , but I don't really care. Super smooth game play on my sims is all I care about. And I never said the monitor was capable of those 110fps , but my new card is , which is awesome to have a card with some major overhead compared to my monitor! I was working my 7970's to death trying to run this thing , and with my sims maxxed out. Not any more , so go piss in someone else' cheerios bruh!


You misunderstand. Obviously smoothness is what counts, I was simply addressing your statement that seemed to suggest you thought you were 'seeing' 110FPS when for all intents and purposes you are not, because a 75Hz monitor is not capable of anything above 75FPS visibly. There would be a noticeable difference were your monitor capable of 110. Of course, if your card was only capable of 75FPS that would be worse and you'd therefore be getting bigger dips below that, so obviously it's great to have a powerful card that can push high frame rates, you just won't see anything above 75... but you will get the benefit of a more consistent 75, which is great of course. I am not pis*ing in your Cheerios "bruh", I am simply pointing out a fact which I wasn't clear you were aware of, but if you are and are happy then that's all that matters.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Thanks for sharing your PAX experiences. I understand what you say in the above post. But the issue SmokeyBear, Smoobandit and drfish were talking about is completely unrelated to other issues that are generally caused by the variability in drivers, GPUs, OS etc. all of which can be rectified with some effort. For eg., it is possible that on the units where you detected tearing, the persons who set it up forgot to turn on G-sync. The show floor can be very messy place to evaluate something as I understand it.
> 
> If you could take a closer look at our discussion over the previous few pages of thread, we are discussing a fundamental image quality issue which by all accounts does not seem like it can be rectified with driver updates (maybe firmware might but that is still a difficult proposition). If you are part of the media, I hope you can check if your test unit has the Horizontal lines issue when G-sync is ON and expose that to ACER.
> 
> EDIT: see Fragmachine's post here for a quicker understanding of the issue http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/page/20


u ordered from t258 bro? how long between ordering and your eta?


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> Is there a thread on the Nvidia forums discussing this issue? I posted in the Acer forum but want to say something to Nvidia as well. If I send mine in to be replaced I want to make sure someone takes a look at it for this specific problem instead of "fixing" it and sending the problem to someone else later on.


What I found so far:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/857348/gsync-problems/?offset=13 This is the closest I found to someone reporting this problem in the geforce forums. The first post reports some horizontal lines when gsync is on but it's on a different monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> u ordered from t258 bro? how long between ordering and your eta?


Hey Athenaesword, Yeah, I ordered from t258jgn on HWZ. Might be surprising that I did that since I've been talking about the issues a lot but I have to buy something and reimburse it by mid-november from my workplace. hah! So, I decided to enter the world of monitor problems. The ETA is based on when the next ACER shipment to Singapore is and that is supposed to be Nov 6th. Even so, t258jgn does not guarantee a unit for me because I'm 7th in the queue.

BTW koroshiya8's MFG date is August. This is what I was worried about from the start: Old stock getting dumped in Singapore. Happened with my PG278Q last year, and it's happening again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> It might be an issue with individual games but from my quick tests with skypine on his monitor, it could just as easily be a setting issue. Ie windowed mode vs full screen which basically disables the sync and becomes a stuffer fest. Turning witcher3 back to full screen resolves this. Anyway it looks like activity in this thread has slowed down quite some
> 
> This horizontal lines issue- am I right to say only one user has reported it?


Now there are four: Frag Machine, Smoobandit, SmokeytheBear, and drfish. The first person was the last on the scene and has posted a long writeup on the "multiple problems" acer thread. I am trying to get a headstart on understanding this issue since I know I'm unlucky enough to get one with it. haha


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> What I found so far:
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/857348/gsync-problems/?offset=13 This is the closest I found to someone reporting this problem in the geforce forums. The first post reports some horizontal lines when gsync is on but it's on a different monitor.
> Hey Athenaesword, Yeah, I ordered from t258jgn on HWZ. Might be surprising that I did that since I've been talking about the issues a lot but I have to buy something and reimburse it by mid-november from my workplace. hah! So, I decided to enter the world of monitor problems. The ETA is based on when the next ACER shipment to Singapore is and that is supposed to be Nov 6th. Even so, t258jgn does not guarantee a unit for me because I'm 7th in the queue.
> 
> BTW koroshiya8's MFG date is August. This is what I was worried about from the start: Old stock getting dumped in Singapore. Happened with my PG278Q last year, and it's happening again.
> Now there are four: Frag Machine, Smoobandit, SmokeytheBear, and drfish. The first person was the last on the scene and has posted a long writeup on the "multiple problems" acer thread. I am trying to get a headstart on understanding this issue since I know I'm unlucky enough to get one with it. haha


hmm. interesting. but as i said, I think the panels are all manufactured somewhere around that time. as t258 mentioned in the hwz thread, it tkaes about 2 months from manu to delivery. which puts the manufacturing date of the latest panels smack on target. i don't think you get any older stock than the US/Uk guys with a date in Aug. we don't know that the v1 panels that got refreshed with the new firmware even got their manufacturing dates changed or not. If they were, then they are still current monitors because Acer did not do any further developement of those very early panels other than upgrade their firmware.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> hmm. interesting. but as i said, I think the panels are all manufactured somewhere around that time. as t258 mentioned in the hwz thread, it tkaes about 2 months from manu to delivery. which puts the manufacturing date of the latest panels smack on target. i don't think you get any older stock than the US/Uk guys with a date in Aug. we don't know that the v1 panels that got refreshed with the new firmware even got their manufacturing dates changed or not. If they were, then they are still current monitors because Acer did not do any further developement of those very early panels other than upgrade their firmware.


Actually, t258 said 4 weeks for SG and 8 weeks for UK. So, I expected Koroshiyo8 to get one from sept mfg since he bought it on oct 7th (based on his first post). Anyways I have seen this trend with other products as well and not just monitors. Hence my cynicism. I'll update you guys on the HWZ thread if I get the monitor on friday.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Actually, t258 said 4 weeks for SG and 8 weeks for UK. So, I expected Koroshiyo8 to get one from sept mfg since he bought it on oct 7th (based on his first post). Anyways I have seen this trend with other products as well and not just monitors. Hence my cynicism. I'll update you guys on the HWZ thread if I get the monitor on friday.


sweet. lookign forward to that. i'm based in hkg and planning to com eback next month to pick one up. but have been stalling to see if they can spit out the next firmware before i order.


----------



## Crimson AL

Really disappointed with Activision/Blizzard's stance (except WOW) on 21:9, especially since their competition supports it. COD doesn't but Battlefield and Battlefront will? D3 and SC2, etc. don't. Maybe they'll change their stance one day.


----------



## drfish

Overwatch doesn't do 21:9 either. That really sucks.


----------



## Qcbuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimson AL*
> 
> Really disappointed with Activision/Blizzard's stance (except WOW) on 21:9, especially since their competition supports it. COD doesn't but Battlefield and Battlefront will? D3 and SC2, etc. dont'. Maybe they'll change their stance one day.


Thats why i stop buying blizzard game like star Craft they could stretch the image that wouldn't have any advantage over another big screen. Now they can do all the pub they want i'm not even looking at it since it's a basic change. I played many other game like battlefield bad compagny 2 , bf3 bf4, cod bo2_Advance warfare, far cry3,4, blood dragon, assassin creed, crisis 1-2-3, warhammer, metro 2033, left 4 dead 2, gta V, Watchdog, Wolfenstein new order, many need for speed, Dying light and more l got my 21:9 screen since i saw one in store LG 34UM65 and i can say blizzard is the only one that i saw whos putting black bar on side with no other option. i heard d3 can be played in windowed mode


----------



## Dr Mad

I agree with the guy who said Gsync Pendulum Demo is the best way to notice "horizontal scanlines".

Made the test for 2 X34 and the same thing occurs, especially when looking to the blue sky. Switching Gsync OFF and the lines disappear.

This is all over the half left screen for both X34.

100hz / Gsync OFF = no problem
60hz / Gsync ON = no problem
Anything above 60hz + Gsync results in scanlines

I'm pretty sure almost all X34 are concerned since it's related to the Gsync unit working at its near limit.

One has scanlines really noticeable and the other, it's harder to detect them.

edit : playing with the FPS slider shows that the scanlines tend to disappear from 80 to 100fps.


----------



## lockdown571

Wow, the price of the freesync version has dropped to $892 on amazon. So it's basically a $400 premium now for an extra 25 hz. I really want the x34, but the free sync version is tempting now.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I agree with the guy who said Gsync Pendulum Demo is the best way to notice "horizontal scanlines".
> 
> Made the test for 2 X34 and the same thing occurs, especially when looking to the blue sky. Switching Gsync OFF and the lines disappear.
> 
> This is all over the half left screen for both X34.
> 
> 100hz / Gsync OFF = no problem
> 60hz / Gsync ON = no problem
> Anything above 60hz + Gsync results in scanlines
> 
> I'm pretty sure almost all X34 are concerned since it's related to the Gsync unit working at its near limit.
> 
> One has scanlines really noticeable and the other, it's harder to detect them.
> 
> edit : playing with the FPS slider shows that the scanlines tend to disappear from 80 to 100fps.


I made a new video using the Pendulum demo, it's still pretty crappy at showing the problem but it is better than nothing: https://youtu.be/X3z18OZqEPs

I agree that the left side of the screen seems to be worse than the right - but I do think the problem is visible on the right as well. I'm really sorry I can't produce a better video of it.

Here's the OneDrive link if you want the original video: http://1drv.ms/1M8sux4


----------



## heyguyslol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimson AL*
> 
> Really disappointed with Activision/Blizzard's stance (except WOW) on 21:9, especially since their competition supports it. COD doesn't but Battlefield and Battlefront will? D3 and SC2, etc. don't. Maybe they'll change their stance one day.


I've read mixed reviews that Battlefront will support 21:9. Some say it does because it uses the same game engine as BF4. Then there are some that say it won't. When I play BF4 it works perfect without the need to use the flawlesswidescreen app.

In regards to Blizzard I wouldn't put much faith into them offering 21:9. That doesn't mean they wont but I wouldn't hold my breath is all I'm saying. Blizzard has failed in my eyes as a consumer more times than they have succeeded which is why I no longer buy and play their games.

Now if you excuse me I must dash off real quick before the Blizzard fanboys start their witch hunt for me.


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> hmm. interesting. but as i said, I think the panels are all manufactured somewhere around that time. as t258 mentioned in the hwz thread, it tkaes about 2 months from manu to delivery. which puts the manufacturing date of the latest panels smack on target. i don't think you get any older stock than the US/Uk guys with a date in Aug. we don't know that the v1 panels that got refreshed with the new firmware even got their manufacturing dates changed or not. If they were, then they are still current monitors because Acer did not do any further developement of those very early panels other than upgrade their firmware.


I ended up getting mine from amazon italy.

Price with shipping ended up at around 1350 usd. Dont pay the eu vat when ordering, so it was only 1000ish euros. (shipping rather pricey)
Took about 6 days to arrive via UPS.

Batch seems pretty decent from their side. I have very slight blb on the bottom left corner. (Completely not noticable in games)
I also have the screen not lighting up after waking up. If i shake my mouse the image comes back. I cant really describe it as being annoying at all.

I was in contact with the guys in singapore via http://www.x-tremesolution.com/ and they are getting stock begin november. (they ship to Hong Kong)

I ended up not going with them since the price was the same and the return policy on amazon is better. The people from that store were also annoying to deal with. Getting a response from them was like talking to a brick wall.

Italy amazon is the only amazon that ships to Hong Kong so keep tabs on it if you are not willing to wait any longer.


----------



## nojati

Hello, just pulled the trigger as well, brought it from NCIX on Sunday


----------



## derickwm

Good luck there^ @nojati only reason I was able to get mine shipped on Friday was because I knew a guy


----------



## toncij

People reporting blue banding in new batches. Any credit in that? What about that amazonit of yours?


----------



## zipeldiablo

Still not available in france, going for the lg version without gsync :/ gonna resell it once issues will be fixed and screen available


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> People reporting blue banding in new batches. Any credit in that? What about that amazonit of yours?


I got mine from neweggs very first batch.

No blue banding
No coil whine
Hits 100 hz no problem (2 x Titan X's driving it)

Some BLB or IPS glow (whatever you want to call it) in the top and bottom left corners that lessened over a full week of heavy use (gaming) and is exaggerated by pics anyway.

Unsure if I have the "black spray paint pattern" looking problem when resuming from sleep mode because I have sleep mode disabled in Windows power management.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> I ended up getting mine from amazon italy.
> 
> Price with shipping ended up at around 1350 usd. Dont pay the eu vat when ordering, so it was only 1000ish euros. (shipping rather pricey)
> Took about 6 days to arrive via UPS.
> 
> Batch seems pretty decent from their side. I have very slight blb on the bottom left corner. (Completely not noticable in games)
> I also have the screen not lighting up after waking up. If i shake my mouse the image comes back. I cant really describe it as being annoying at all.
> 
> I was in contact with the guys in singapore via http://www.x-tremesolution.com/ and they are getting stock begin november. (they ship to Hong Kong)
> 
> I ended up not going with them since the price was the same and the return policy on amazon is better. The people from that store were also annoying to deal with. Getting a response from them was like talking to a brick wall.
> 
> Italy amazon is the only amazon that ships to Hong Kong so keep tabs on it if you are not willing to wait any longer.


hey man thanks for the protip. is this the website?
http://www.amazon.it/Acer-X34BMIPHZ-Luminosit%C3%A0-Risoluzione-Tecnologia/dp/B00X45CMO0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446548269&sr=8-1&keywords=acer+x34+predator

i'm assuming the website is with VAT included?
how much did you pay for shipping in euros?


----------



## skypine27

Anybody with an X34 play Arma 3???

I cant get greater than 60 FPS/HZ regardless of what I do with g-sync, v-sync, etc

There is no "setting" for max refresh rate like there is in games like Far Cry 4 which allow you to select 100 in the game menu.

My Arma appears to be locked at 60 hz (checked using the yellow refresh rate OSD in the top right corner).

Anyone?

EDIT: a manual edit of the arma.cfg file (located in documents/games not in the steamapps dir) and i found a "refresh rate = 60" in there. I changed that to 100 and now Im getting > 60 (around 70-80 ish) FPS as counted by the x34 yellow OSD in the corner (Evga precision X OSD won't show in Arma 3 for some reason).


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> I made a new video using the Pendulum demo, it's still pretty crappy at showing the problem but it is better than nothing: https://youtu.be/X3z18OZqEPs
> 
> I agree that the left side of the screen seems to be worse than the right - but I do think the problem is visible on the right as well. I'm really sorry I can't produce a better video of it.
> 
> Here's the OneDrive link if you want the original video: http://1drv.ms/1M8sux4


Yeah, I can see the lines and I think it was demonstrated well enough if one knows what they're looking for.

Do you think it could be related to some function in the OSD itself? Maybe having the refresh rate counter ON produces this? Anything power related like Deep Sleep could produce this?

Loosely speaking, if the power supply is not clean for some reason, noise could bleed into the signal side of the scaler producing some kind of interference pattern which we see as horizontal lines which are accentuated when G-sync and OC are on. I'm just throwing ideas here, nothing concrete. If you have an adapter with the same rating you could try that with the monitor if the sockets fit. Even better, if you have access to a multimeter or an oscilloscope, it might be worth checking how clean the DC voltage from the adapter is.


----------



## drfish

I didn't have any part of the OSD on during that recording. I don't have Deep Sleep enabled.

I was thinking about power cleaness as well but the other guy said he took his monitor across town to a friend's place and had the same problem. Maybe I'll buy something like this and see if that helps? My surge protector is due to be replaced anyway.

It was weird, while I was recording that video I swear that sometimes the effect went away completely even with G-Sync on, it was so hard to tell for sure. Other times I thought I saw it when G-Sync was off, my poor eyes.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> I didn't have any part of the OSD on during that recording. I don't have Deep Sleep enabled.
> 
> I was thinking about power cleaness as well but the other guy said he took his monitor across town to a friend's place and had the same problem. Maybe I'll buy something like this and see if that helps? My surge protector is due to be replaced anyway.
> 
> It was weird, while I was recording that video I swear that sometimes the effect went away completely even with G-Sync on, it was so hard to tell for sure. Other times I thought I saw it when G-Sync was off, my poor eyes.


well, if he used the same adapter at a friend's house, that would replicate the issue again. Fragmachine (who only posted on the ACER forums) said that he had his monitor replaced and still had the issue. Now, I don't know if he returned the entire thing and got a new unit from a retailer. But if he just got a replacement from ACER, it is likely they would have asked him to keep the adapter and only return the panel. It's just speculation. Power adapters have come a long way since the days of needing different ones for 110V or 220V, but it won't surprise me today if they are unshielded and of poor quality for the sake of cost-cutting. Nor would I be surprised if the G-sync module is not shielded properly and capactive and inductive noises leak into the LCD functioning. All more complicated by the fact that some adapters are two pronged and not three.

EDIT: Funny how the horizontal lines are similar to the lines we could get on a CRT TV if the antenna was getting a noisy reception. We're now in the age of G-sync and digital serial comms with DP, yet it feels like we have come full circle (loosely speaking).


----------



## Clad120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Still not available in france, going for the lg version without gsync :/ gonna resell it once issues will be fixed and screen available


It's occasionally available on amazon.fr The amazon stock seems to be international en fact...

Bought mine on amazon.fr for 1200€


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> It's occasionally available on amazon.fr The amazon stock seems to be international en fact...
> 
> Bought mine on amazon.fr for 1200€


it ships internationally you mean?


----------



## Clad120

What I mean is that when amazon.fr tells you it has some in stock, all other European amazon website seems to have some in stock too.

and I am pretty sure they share in fact, the same stock for all of the European branch.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> well, if he used the same adapter at a friend's house, that would replicate the issue again. Fragmachine (who only posted on the ACER forums) said that he had his monitor replaced and still had the issue. Now, I don't know if he returned the entire thing and got a new unit from a retailer. But if he just got a replacement from ACER, it is likely they would have asked him to keep the adapter and only return the panel. It's just speculation. Power adapters have come a long way since the days of needing different ones for 110V or 220V, but it won't surprise me today if they are unshielded and of poor quality for the sake of cost-cutting. Nor would I be surprised if the G-sync module is not shielded properly and capactive and inductive noises leak into the LCD functioning. All more complicated by the fact that some adapters are two pronged and not three.
> 
> EDIT: Funny how the horizontal lines are similar to the lines we could get on a CRT TV if the antenna was getting a noisy reception. We're now in the age of G-sync and digital serial comms with DP, yet it feels like we have come full circle (loosely speaking).


This is what I get with Pendulum demo :

Gsync OFF :

http://nsa37.casimages.com/img/2015/11/03/15110301595696304.jpg

Gsync ON :

http://nsa38.casimages.com/img/2015/11/03/151103015957970090.jpg

100hz / 355.95 driver

You can easily see the difference.

In games, it's quite distracting depending of the situation, especially in GTA5 where fps can fluctuate from 40 to 80+. Scanlines tend to be more noticeable at lower fps and it's not visible anymore when fps are 95-100fps.

I have a second X34 (coming from Amazon France) and it's even worse and the whole screen is affected. That's why I'm not sure it's coming from Power Adapter but I'll try with the spare one to see if it helps.

That's a shame because apart from that, this monitor changes the gaming experience and I admit it's hard to reverse back to 16/9.


----------



## Clad120

is this a dealbreaker for the peoples experiencing the scanlines ?


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> This is what I get with Pendulum demo :
> 
> Gsync OFF :
> 
> http://nsa37.casimages.com/img/2015/11/03/15110301595696304.jpg
> 
> Gsync ON :
> 
> http://nsa38.casimages.com/img/2015/11/03/151103015957970090.jpg
> 
> 100hz / 355.95 driver
> 
> You can easily see the difference.
> 
> In games, it's quite distracting depending of the situation, especially in GTA5 where fps can fluctuate from 40 to 80+. Scanlines tend to be more noticeable at lower fps and it's not visible anymore when fps are 95-100fps.
> 
> I have a second X34 (coming from Amazon France) and it's even worse and the whole screen is affected. That's why I'm not sure it's coming from Power Adapter but I'll try with the spare one to see if it helps.
> 
> That's a shame because apart from that, this monitor changes the gaming experience and I admit it's hard to reverse back to 16/9.


Yeah, the difference is very easy to notice.

One of us should really write to TFTcentral highlighting this problem. Whether they respond or not is a separate issue but we should take an initiative. They made a reference to the coil whine issue in their review which makes me believe they might listen.

PCPer is one of the best in that way because they took the time to investigate the pixel inversion issue with the PG278Q long after its release. I'd have written them myself with the pics provided by you and the three others on this thread but they have not reviewed the X34, only the freesync version.

Well, atleast it has been reported on the ACER forums but I think their To-Do list is massive at the moment.

I'm hoping to receive my monitor on Friday or Saturday and I'll share pictures with G-sync On. If I do not have the problem and can prove it with pictures, perhaps you guys can get your monitors replaced by ACER. And if I do, well, it still doesn't mean all units have the problem; just that I'm unlucky too.

I'm surprised no one who says they do not have the issue has helped by posting some pictures. It would help to know if it is really present on all units or at least to know if the degree to which it manifests is different on each unit.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Yeah, the difference is very easy to notice.
> 
> One of us should really write to TFTcentral highlighting this problem. Whether they respond or not is a separate issue but we should take an initiative. They made a reference to the coil whine issue in their review which makes me believe they might listen.
> 
> PCPer is one of the best in that way because they took the time to investigate the pixel inversion issue with the PG278Q long after its release. I'd have written them myself with the pics provided by you and the three others on this thread but they have not reviewed the X34, only the freesync version.
> 
> Well, atleast it has been reported on the ACER forums but I think their To-Do list is massive at the moment.
> 
> I'm hoping to receive my monitor on Friday or Saturday and I'll share pictures with G-sync On. If I do not have the problem and can prove it with pictures, perhaps you guys can get your monitors replaced by ACER. And if I do, well, it still doesn't mean all units have the problem; just that I'm unlucky too.
> 
> I'm surprised no one who says they do not have the issue has helped by posting some pictures. It would help to know if it is really present on all units or at least to know if the degree to which it manifests is different on each unit.


their review was written and submitted ages ago though... and they they only updated it once because the bluebanding issue was a global issue present in every monitor that had shipped, and there was a batch recall because of it. this scanline issue doesn't seem quite nearly as widespread.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> People reporting blue banding in new batches. Any credit in that? What about that amazonit of yours?


I know of only 1 person so far (at least recently) that reported the issue. Do you know of more?

As long as it's only 1 I'm more inclined to think it was a monitor somehow missed, not returned with the recall or sold by some obscure shop that got it and was not aware of the issue.


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> hey man thanks for the protip. is this the website?
> http://www.amazon.it/Acer-X34BMIPHZ-Luminosit%C3%A0-Risoluzione-Tecnologia/dp/B00X45CMO0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1446548269&sr=8-1&keywords=acer+x34+predator
> 
> i'm assuming the website is with VAT included?
> how much did you pay for shipping in euros?


I paid 1064.75 euros. I took expedited shipping which put it at 1253 euro all included


----------



## Clad120

Mine just arrived!

I'll set it up tonight and run some tests.

I am so excited and scared right now


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> Mine just arrived!
> 
> I'll set it up tonight and run some tests.
> 
> I am so excited and scared right now


Please do the Pendulum Gesync Demo detailled above to see if you get horizontal lines.
You can also talked about it at hardware.fr forum since we're both french.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Yeah, the difference is very easy to notice.
> 
> One of us should really write to TFTcentral highlighting this problem. Whether they respond or not is a separate issue but we should take an initiative. They made a reference to the coil whine issue in their review which makes me believe they might listen.
> 
> PCPer is one of the best in that way because they took the time to investigate the pixel inversion issue with the PG278Q long after its release. I'd have written them myself with the pics provided by you and the three others on this thread but they have not reviewed the X34, only the freesync version.
> 
> Well, atleast it has been reported on the ACER forums but I think their To-Do list is massive at the moment.
> 
> I'm hoping to receive my monitor on Friday or Saturday and I'll share pictures with G-sync On. If I do not have the problem and can prove it with pictures, perhaps you guys can get your monitors replaced by ACER. And if I do, well, it still doesn't mean all units have the problem; just that I'm unlucky too.
> 
> I'm surprised no one who says they do not have the issue has helped by posting some pictures. It would help to know if it is really present on all units or at least to know if the degree to which it manifests is different on each unit.


I sent a PM to Scott at The Tech Report. I host the annual BBQ for TR and actually offered to let him borrow my X34 before I opened it so he could review it but it didn't work out. He's one of those nitty-gritty guys like Ryan at PCPer so I'm hoping he'll poke Nvidia about the issue but I haven't heard back from him yet. I also mentioned he should check for the issue on the PG279Q that he's reviewing. We'll see.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> I sent a PM to Scott at The Tech Report. I host the annual BBQ for TR and actually offered to let him borrow my X34 before I opened it so he could review it but it didn't work out. He's one of those nitty-gritty guys like Ryan at PCPer so I'm hoping he'll poke Nvidia about the issue but I haven't heard back from him yet. I also mentioned he should check for the issue on the PG279Q that he's reviewing. We'll see.


DrFish, looks like you are well connected!
Scott was the first to talk about quantifying stuttering that later went critical when AMD's frame pacing issues were unearthed. It would be sweet if Scott could weigh in on this problem with the X34. I am more curious about the cause of this issue than anything. If possible, keep us updated if it develops further.


----------



## drfish

We'll see, he's super busy all the time and this could just be a minor issue experienced only by a sad minority (obviously I _hope_ that is the case). However it does seem to me that maybe this is a tip of the iceberg type thing and in that case "enabling G-Sync affects image quality" seems right up his alley.


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Please do the Pendulum Gesync Demo detailled above to see if you get horizontal lines.
> You can also talked about it at hardware.fr forum since we're both french.


I did the test and did notice horizontal lines.

But i really had to look very closely to recognise it.

If i didnt know what i was looking for i probably would not have noticed it.


----------



## drfish

Thank you for checking! This furthers my suspicion that it is a "problem" on all or most monitors to varying degrees.

So far the game it showed up the worst in for me was Fishing Planet (don't judge!







) when the game was rendering an early morning scene with a lot of mist/fog along with the fine line detail of lots of grass on the shore and the rippling water surface - the lines just really messed with the look really badly. In games like TF2, Rocket League, and Planetbase it really isn't visible at all unless you're looking super, super closely for it.


----------



## brighttail

I tried this and it won't run in my Win 10 environment


----------



## jbass350z

Is Game mode required to run gsync? What exactly is Game mode? It dimmed my screen alot.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbass350z*
> 
> Is Game mode required to run gsync? What exactly is Game mode? It dimmed my screen alot.


No game mode is NOT required for g-sync to work. G-sync works fine without it being on.

I read the manual and forgot exactly what game mode did as well. Like you said, all I noticed was that it made the screen much dimmer on my monitor too.

Heres a note of interest:

When you go into your nvidia control panel and into the g-sync settings page, there are 2 choices:
Enable g-sync in full screen only
Enable g-sync in full screen and windowed mode only.

I chose the 1st option, enable in full screen only, because I thought "I NEVER game in anything except full screen so why do I want to complicate things by allowing it to work in windowed mode as well?"

Turns out, this actually messed up 2 of my game titles:

Far Cry 4
Arma 3

I am using the latest nvidia drivers and when I try to load Far Cry 4 or Arma 3 with g-sync in full screen only mode, they both crash to a BSOD that says something like "stack_driver_overrun" 100% of the time. If I change that g-sync option to the 2nd choice, work in windowed and full screen, then both titles load fine. I am not sure why this is because in both titles, I obviously run them in full screen mode anyway. Might have something to do with that very beginning of loading where its in "windowed" mode for a few seconds as loading screens are popping up etc. No idea really but its something you might check if certain titles crash.


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> No game mode is NOT required for g-sync to work. G-sync works fine without it being on.
> 
> I read the manual and forgot exactly what game mode did as well. Like you said, all I noticed was that it made the screen much dimmer on my monitor too.
> 
> Heres a note of interest:
> 
> When you go into your nvidia control panel and into the g-sync settings page, there are 2 choices:
> Enable g-sync in full screen only
> Enable g-sync in full screen and windowed mode only.
> 
> I chose the 1st option, enable in full screen only, because I thought "I NEVER game in anything except full screen so why do I want to complicate things by allowing it to work in windowed mode as well?"
> 
> Turns out, this actually messed up 2 of my game titles:
> 
> Far Cry 4
> Arma 3
> 
> I am using the latest nvidia drivers and when I try to load Far Cry 4 or Arma 3 with g-sync in full screen only mode, they both crash to a BSOD that says something like "stack_driver_overrun" 100% of the time. If I change that g-sync option to the 2nd choice, work in windowed and full screen, then both titles load fine. I am not sure why this is because in both titles, I obviously run them in full screen mode anyway. Might have something to do with that very beginning of loading where its in "windowed" mode for a few seconds as loading screens are popping up etc. No idea really but its something you might check if certain titles crash.


This is very interesting. I get stack driver overrun too since purchasing this monitor. I take it you didnt have gsync before either. Ill take a look into running it in windowed mode too and see what a difference it makes.

As for fishing planet. (I jam it too







) Cant take the farm out of farmboy.

Stack driver overrun seemed software related, but now i am not so sure.

Ill get back to you after testing


----------



## swerve101

Putting gsync in windowed mode and fullscreen completely rapes my FPS in some games.

Tried fishing planet and war thunder. Both ran at around 20 fps.

Put it back on fullscreen only and it gets over 300.

Very odd


----------



## skypine27

I agree guys about the FPS difference.

For example, when I put g-sync to run in windowed+full screen mode (again, we are talking about the nvidia control panel setting here, NOT running the game in actual windowed mode, I assume we all run the games in full screen mode) which I have to do in order to get far cry and Arma 3 to load, the frame rate is 60-70 ish.

However, I can alt-tab to the desktop, go into the nivida control panel, and now change the g-sync setting to run in full screen mode only, and then alt tab back into the game (either far cry or arma 3) and the game does NOT instantly crash to the stack_driver_overrun AND the frame rate goes up by a solid 10 FPS or more.

It appears there is some issue at starting certain titles with the g-sync setting set to full screen only (and correct guys, I did not have g-sync before this monitor).

I hope nivida can fix this and someone reports it to them.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbass350z*
> 
> Is Game mode required to run gsync? What exactly is Game mode? It dimmed my screen alot.


As far as I interpret the manual, Game Mode is simply a named user settings profile that works the same as the other profiles 1-3 but is just marked "G" so you can easily recall what you use it for (and underlines what this monitor is marketed as).

It's not like TVs, where Game Mode usually means turning off any image enhancers that might increase input lag. Computer monitors usually don't have these, since it's assumed that the PC already performs enhancements during video decompression.


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I agree guys about the FPS difference.
> 
> For example, when I put g-sync to run in windowed+full screen mode (again, we are talking about the nvidia control panel setting here, NOT running the game in actual windowed mode, I assume we all run the games in full screen mode) which I have to do in order to get far cry and Arma 3 to load, the frame rate is 60-70 ish.
> 
> However, I can alt-tab to the desktop, go into the nivida control panel, and now change the g-sync setting to run in full screen mode only, and then alt tab back into the game (either far cry or arma 3) and the game does NOT instantly crash to the stack_driver_overrun AND the frame rate goes up by a solid 10 FPS or more.
> 
> It appears there is some issue at starting certain titles with the g-sync setting set to full screen only (and correct guys, I did not have g-sync before this monitor).
> 
> I hope nivida can fix this and someone reports it to them.


Ok doing a DDU and installing http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3798/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-358.59 seems to have gotten rid of the issues with gsync in windowed mode for the games i had issues with.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> Ok doing a DDU and installing http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3798/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-358.59 seems to have gotten rid of the issues with gsync in windowed mode for the games i had issues with.


What is a DDU? Im reinstalling that hot fix again (installed it before and it didnt seem to fix the crash to BSOD stack_overrun_ with Arma 3). Trying again now.


----------



## smoobandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> What is a DDU? Im reinstalling that hot fix again (installed it before and it didnt seem to fix the crash to BSOD stack_overrun_ with Arma 3). Trying again now.


I think he means the driver cleaner found here:

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


----------



## smoobandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> well, if he used the same adapter at a friend's house, that would replicate the issue again..


Oh, I see what you mean - the PSU for the monitor would be the same. Yes, that's what happened. If the PSU itself was flakey I would expect to see scanlines all the time, not just when a gsync application is active. Of course, it could be that the module is so sensitive that a slightly dodgy power supply produces the problem only at OC/GSYNC on settings.

I have also been able to diagnose a further problem. If I turn GSYNC ON with OC OFF (to get rid of the scan lines) if my frame rate drops below 20fps I get a serious flicker all along the top of the monitor about 3cm deep. However, if I turn OC mode ON, and leave GSYNC ON, that flicker disappears completely, even at the same FPS. Odd.


----------



## Clad120

Ok, so I set up mine yesterday, and for now, it looks really good. 100hz no problem, no buzzing sound ( except when I stuck my hear on the monitor ) no flickering, an acceptable level of blb, no blue banding, no dead pixels, and no scan lines on any games I tried for now ( tried rocket league, Witcher 3 and Borderland 2, I'll look again though, maybe I missed them ).

THe only thing that bother me is my second monitor when I set it to 100Hz since I installed the X34, it's really laggy, I'll have to investigate why .

And My god how awesome this monitor looks!

And after that, My mother board started dying, PCI-e ports seems randomly non existent when I start up my PC, no signal, no sound with my PCI-e sound card.

So yeah... **** : /


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoobandit*
> 
> Oh, I see what you mean - the PSU for the monitor would be the same. Yes, that's what happened. If the PSU itself was flakey I would expect to see scanlines all the time, not just when a gsync application is active. Of course, it could be that the module is so sensitive that a slightly dodgy power supply produces the problem only at OC/GSYNC on settings.
> 
> I have also been able to diagnose a further problem. If I turn GSYNC ON with OC OFF (to get rid of the scan lines) if my frame rate drops below 20fps I get a serious flicker all along the top of the monitor about 3cm deep. However, if I turn OC mode ON, and leave GSYNC ON, that flicker disappears completely, even at the same FPS. Odd.


Don't worry too much about the flicker below 30hz/fps when G-sync is on. That is a "feature" to prevent something like a burn in ie. the image needs to be refreshed. It should also happen during loading screens that display a static image. It is part of the G-sync operation. http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Editorial/Look-Reported-G-Sync-Display-Flickering
That said, the below-30-flickering is supposed to be of the whole screen and not just the top portion. And moreover, it should have been minimized or eliminated by Nvidia by now going by what is stated at the end of the article. And I do think it was resolved by using multiples of the FPS as the refresh rate when the fps dropped below 30.

EDIT: I re-read the article and I think I remember now. If there is a sudden fps drop to near 0 or just a very low value, you see the flickering because G-sync forces the panel to refresh at 30Hz.

However, if the fps drops gradually because the game load is too much, then as it crosses 30 to say 25, the refresh is doubled ie. the panel is at 50Hz now. And further down, say 15fps, the panel is refreshed at a quadrupled 60Hz. etc. The exact reading material is here http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Dissecting-G-Sync-and-FreeSync-How-Technologies-Differ

EDIT2: In summary, don't worry too much about phenomena below 30FPS/Hz. IF the same happens at 100Hz refresh with G-sync On or even Off, then that is something to worry about.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> Putting gsync in windowed mode and fullscreen completely rapes my FPS in some games.
> 
> Tried fishing planet and war thunder. Both ran at around 20 fps.
> 
> Put it back on fullscreen only and it gets over 300.
> 
> Very odd


Definitely use the hotfix drivers, 358.59!


----------



## drfish

So I'm thinking about buying a new DP cable to try and address the horizontal lines problem. I'm also thinking about getting some kind of line filter for the AC adapter. Do you think I should even bother or just return it for a replacement? Or just wait a bit longer before I do anything? So far no work from Acer about the issue, they seem preoccupied with the back-light problem...

_Edit: for $10 I went ahead and ordered the 3ft version of this cable which seems to be the best option out there. I figured shorter was better too. Will report back about it on Friday._


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> So I'm thinking about buying a new DP cable to try and address the horizontal lines problem. I'm also thinking about getting some kind of line filter for the AC adapter. Do you think I should even bother or just return it for a replacement? Or just wait a bit longer before I do anything? So far no work from Acer about the issue, they seem preoccupied with the back-light problem...
> 
> _Edit: for $10 I went ahead and ordered the 3ft version of this cable which seems to be the best option out there. I figured shorter was better too. Will report back about it on Friday._


That is the first resort of anyone who has a monitor problem. And some do find success with new cables. I bought the exact same thing last year to see if the pixel inversion issues with the PG278Q would go away (they didn't). The important thing to check if the cable is shielded but they rarely mention these things in the specifications. The gold plating of the body of the connector is just a ruse. It is worth the effort to see if the scanlines go away for just 10$.


----------



## drfish

Well that cable is listed in the displayport.org certified products database AND the link from there to the MFG page for it shows that it is _triple_ shielded.









So, if a better cable is going to help, this is about as good as it gets. I'm not optimistic though.

I just wanted to try something before doing a return. One nice thing if I have to do a return, buying the monitor got me a free 6 months of NewEgg Premier so I should have free shipping on my return.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> Well that cable is listed in the displayport.org certified products database AND the link from there to the MFG page for it shows that it is _triple_ shielded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if a better cable is going to help, this is about as good as it gets. I'm not optimistic though.
> 
> I just wanted to try something before doing a return. One nice thing if I have to do a return, buying the monitor got me a free 6 months of NewEgg Premier so I should have free shipping on my return.


you just put everything back in the original packaging, and wait for the delviery company to come collect? sorry if it sounds stupid, i've never return shipped anything in my life. dat stuff just isn't for asia but i'm curious haha.


----------



## drfish

I haven't done a return with NewEgg in longer than I can remember but generally if shipping is pre-paid they send you a tag from UPS or FedEx to print out - then you can either drop the box off at one of their locations or call to schedule it to be picked up.


----------



## FasterThanLight

Just signed up to say that I am getting the horizontal lines too, as Dr Fish has said and as I am finding, it only appears when G-Sync is on, it also gets worse the lower the FPS I have, playing something like Star Citizen's Arena Commander where the FPS is on the lowish side (40s) creates noticeable lines which are very distracting! While playing something like Planetside 2 where I can get a consistent 80 - 100 FPS means it is very hard to spot - but I'm pretty sure it is still there. It's sad because apart from that, the monitor is perfect, the refresh rate is excellent, the screen quality is great and I have very low BLB (at least compared to my Dell U3415W). Now I'm stuck in a dilemma of what to do - I have a good sample apart from the lines but now that I've noticed it, I can't ignore it. So what do I do, if I RMA'd it can it be fixed (We don't yet know whether this is general problem for all X34's or not), or should I just cut my losses and send it back? Any thoughts would be great, If people want I can give my own pics of the lines, so long as my phone camera can pick them up.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FasterThanLight*
> 
> Just signed up to say that I am getting the horizontal lines too, as Dr Fish has said and as I am finding, it only appears when G-Sync is on, it also gets worse the lower the FPS I have, playing something like Star Citizen's Arena Commander where the FPS is on the lowish side (40s) creates noticeable lines which are very distracting! While playing something like Planetside 2 where I can get a consistent 80 - 100 FPS means it is very hard to spot - but I'm pretty sure it is still there. It's sad because apart from that, the monitor is perfect, the refresh rate is excellent, the screen quality is great and I have very low BLB (at least compared to my Dell U3415W). Now I'm stuck in a dilemma of what to do - I have a good sample apart from the lines but now that I've noticed it, I can't ignore it. So what do I do, if I RMA'd it can it be fixed (We don't yet know whether this is general problem for all X34's or not), or should I just cut my losses and send it back? Any thoughts would be great, If people want I can give my own pics of the lines, so long as my phone camera can pick them up.


looks like more and more people are noticing this.


----------



## FasterThanLight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> looks like more and more people are noticing this.


Seems like it - it's beginning to look like it is a problem affecting all of them, as Mountainlifter has said, this was a problem with the TN ROG Swift too and seems related to the G-Sync module, although it is odd it gets worse at lower FPS. It's very frustrating tbh - a perfect monitor tarnished by this one thing! But if I can't use G-Sync because it degrades image quality then I may as well use my Dell!


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FasterThanLight*
> 
> Seems like it - it's beginning to look like it is a problem affecting all of them, as Mountainlifter has said, this was a problem with the TN ROG Swift too and seems related to the G-Sync module, although it is odd it gets worse at lower FPS. It's very frustrating tbh - a perfect monitor tarnished by this one thing! But if I can't use G-Sync because it degrades image quality then I may as well use my Dell!


there have been people who haven't noticed it on their panels tho


----------



## FasterThanLight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> there have been people who haven't noticed it on their panels tho


In that case who knows! The question is - is it because it is always a problem and they haven't noticed, or because a few of us have got unlucky?


----------



## drfish

That sucks. For my part I'm waiting until we learn more before I do anything besides a cable swap. I'll try the new DP cable when I get it on Friday but if it doesn't help I can't imagine I'll immediately want to return it. There is just too much unknown about the problem so far and no comment from Acer or Nvidia yet. At least I wouldn't want to exchange it until NewEgg has them consistently in stock, no sense sending mine back only to wait weeks for a new one. If I have to wait for weeks I'd rather send mine _to_ Acer or Nvidia so they can poke at it if they can't replicate the issue internally.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FasterThanLight*
> 
> In that case who knows! The question is - is it because it is always a problem and they haven't noticed, or because a few of us have got unlucky?


On mine sometimes it is really obvious and sometimes it's not. If you had one on the side of the spectrum where at it's worst it looked like mine at it's best then I think it would be entirely possible to be completely oblivious to it. The only way to know for sure is to have someone who has seen it get a new one where they don't see it anymore - and that still doesn't tell you about the percentage it impacts.


----------



## CallsignVega

I run my X34 100% at 100 Hz G-Sync and don't see any horizontal lines. I remember on my old 2B Catleap when overclocked they were pretty apparent. Anyone have a good image to test with? If I remember correctly, grey was the worst.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> Well that cable is listed in the displayport.org certified products database AND the link from there to the MFG page for it shows that it is _triple_ shielded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if a better cable is going to help, this is about as good as it gets. I'm not optimistic though.
> 
> I just wanted to try something before doing a return. One nice thing if I have to do a return, buying the monitor got me a free 6 months of NewEgg Premier so I should have free shipping on my return.


Oh this is nice. I was not aware of a database nor thought to look up datasheets for these cables. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FasterThanLight*
> 
> Seems like it - it's beginning to look like it is a problem affecting all of them, as Mountainlifter has said, this was a problem with the TN ROG Swift too and seems related to the G-Sync module, although it is odd it gets worse at lower FPS. It's very frustrating tbh - a perfect monitor tarnished by this one thing! But if I can't use G-Sync because it degrades image quality then I may as well use my Dell!


To be clear, the problem with the first ROG swift was the appearance of alternating correct and dark lines of pixels along the vertical which was an order of magnitude worse than the "horizontal scanlines issue" with the X34 (speaking based on the pictures shared on this thread). Ofcourse, that does not make the X34's problem acceptable in any way.

Moreover, the guys at PCPER pegged the ROG SWIFT problem (which also manifested in other TN G-sync panels) as one of a few *"TCON or Timing controller related artifacts"*. They also have stated that this TCON problem should only affect TN panels. I'm not sure what the reasoning behind that is but they said that the issue is independent of the G-sync module. This makes sense because the swift's issue was independent of whether G-sync was On or Off.

Source: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Displays/Acer-XB270HU-27-1440P-144Hz-IPS-G-Sync-Monitor-Review/G-Sync-Errata-and-TCON-Artifa

If what they say is true (Swift's issues were TCON/TN related only and not related to G-sync), then the cause of the "horizontal scanlines issue" with the X34 cannot be the same. So far, everything points to the G-sync module being the cause for the X34's issues since turning on G-sync causes it.

EDIT: In summary,
ROG swift vertical lines --- caused by TCON+TN only. (unrelated to G-sync module)
X34 horizontal lines --- probably caused by G-sync module. (not verified.) (unrelated to TCON)


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I run my X34 100% at 100 Hz G-Sync and don't see any horizontal lines. I remember on my old 2B Catleap when overclocked they were pretty apparent. Anyone have a good image to test with? If I remember correctly, grey was the worst.


The folks here are using the G-sync pendulum demo. Switching G-sync On and Off switches the scanlines On and off respectively, in real-time.

Just a grey image won't help to test the issue unless G-sync can be enabled on the desktop.

So, it's either the G-sync pendulum demo or a game with bright colors with an open sky like Far Cry.

EDIT: SO far no one who says they do not have the issue has posted pics. If you could do that, it would be an assurance to those that have the issue that they could potentially get it replaced with a working unit later on via RMA


----------



## skypine27

I play far cry 4 with g-sync on and do not see any strange lines.

However, I have to do the work around where I launch the game with g-sync set to work in "full screen and windowed mode" in the nvidia control panel (otherwise the game BSODs with a driver_stack_overrun error) and then once in game I alt tab back to the desktop and change g-sync to run in full screen only mode (seems to improve framerate) then alt tab back into the game.


----------



## antych

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> So I'm thinking about buying a new DP cable to try and address the horizontal lines problem. I'm also thinking about getting some kind of line filter for the AC adapter. Do you think I should even bother or just return it for a replacement? Or just wait a bit longer before I do anything? So far no work from Acer about the issue, they seem preoccupied with the back-light problem...


I bought a new cable to see if it helps, but sadly there was no difference at all.


----------



## BethorMorgan

good evening everyone

I've made some tests...again









tried Witcher 3 (about 35 FPS) and NO SCAN LINES
tried Batman AA GOTY (about 55 FPS) and NO SCAN LINES
tried Tomb Raider Underworld (95 FPS) and NO SCAN LINES

pls note that my set up is 2x GTX670 SLI so 95hz is my max refresh rate

Drivers 353.62

the latest drivers (358.59+hotfix) cause my FPS to drop to 8 on ALL games


----------



## Deadeye

So for those who has this issue have you tried 95hz?


----------



## Tankcred

I have just pulled the trigger on the Freesync version of this monitor, ill stick a few photos up once it arrives!

Can you guys tell me what sort of tests I should carry out to test the quality of the unit? Not a monitor expert









Cheers


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> good evening everyone
> 
> I've made some tests...again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried Witcher 3 (about 35 FPS) and NO SCAN LINES
> tried Batman AA GOTY (about 55 FPS) and NO SCAN LINES
> tried Tomb Raider Underworld (95 FPS) and NO SCAN LINES
> 
> pls note that my set up is 2x GTX670 SLI so 95hz is my max refresh rate
> 
> Drivers 353.62
> 
> the latest drivers (358.59+hotfix) cause my FPS to drop to 8 on ALL games


Witcher 3 35 fps???

Do you have 2Gb or 4Gb cards?

Because a single 980 Ti performs around 50fps all ultra


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Witcher 3 35 fps???
> 
> Do you have 2Gb or 4Gb cards?
> 
> Because a single 980 Ti performs around 50fps all ultra


Did you read mines are GTX 670 and 970, right ?









anyway It's 35 FPS with everything on High and Hairworks for Geralt

I'm using it only as a benchmark for GSync

normally I do 44-48 FPS with foliage visibility on Medium and no Hairworks


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> Did you read mines are GTX 670 and 970, right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway It's 35 FPS with everything on High and Hairworks for Geralt
> 
> I'm using it only as a benchmark for GSync
> 
> normally I do 44-48 FPS with foliage visibility on Medium and no Hairworks


Yeah I read "sli 670" ? I think you lost me here, what do you mean with a 970?

I am still suprised a sli 670 setup gets beaten by a single 980 ti!


----------



## smoobandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> So I'm thinking about buying a new DP cable to try and address the horizontal lines problem. I'm also thinking about getting some kind of line filter for the AC adapter. Do you think I should even bother or just return it for a replacement? Or just wait a bit longer before I do anything? So far no work from Acer about the issue, they seem preoccupied with the back-light problem...
> 
> _Edit: for $10 I went ahead and ordered the 3ft version of this cable which seems to be the best option out there. I figured shorter was better too. Will report back about it on Friday._


I tried a new cable. Didn't work. But I had to get a 3m cable to reach around the desk to the tower anyway, so no loss.

I am mostly playing Crusader Kings 2 at the moment, in which I have yet to see the lines, and in which GSYNC really kicks ass. Smooth map scrolling with no tearing is what I am all about.

I have an open ticket with the retailer, and am trying to get time to intimate problem to ACER UK tech support directly. I am content to give them a while to sort this out. It is not bothering me seriously, other than the "my new toy ain't perfect" niggle. It isn't DOA and it is doing 99% of what I want it to do without problems.

Absolutely, if this is an issue only affecting a handful of units, I want it changed, but I can put up with it in the meantime.


----------



## Striker444

Somewhat irritated with what the mods did to the new thread.

Got my monitor yesterday, had about an hour to test it but am pretty disappointed so far. It has a dead pixel to the middle left and surprisingly doesn't look as good as my old IPS monitor. The colors don't pop as much (I tried the color profiles, and the suggested settings from TFT) but alas it didn't help either. I am also noticing more of blur in detail, to the point where I notice it from a normal viewing distance compared to my old monitor. IPS glow is very minimal and I don't notice any BLB although the camera on my phone sure does, doesn't mean much to me anyhow.

If anyone has some suggestions about the blur let me know, Sketchus best summed it up on these 2 posts

http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/4470#post_24534492

http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/4480#post_24534688

I am also on the fence about RMAing it just for the fact it has a dead pixel, gonna try Stuck Pixel Sweeper tonight, but for $1300 you would think it would have some better quality control. Will test further tonight, who knows what it may bring. Again, any help on this is much appreciated.

EDIT: Nevermind about the blur, my memory served me wrong, just tested it again and its definitely the scan line issue


----------



## telc

Hey hey, I've had this monitor for a couple of weeks now and I love it. I do have a little bit of BLB in the top and bottom left but nothing that bothers me. I also have the backlight issue where the right hand side of the monitor does not turn on on power up but that goes away once windows is booted. No other issues apart from running two games.

MSG V won't run with G-Sync. I have tried the last few Nvidia drivers but no go. I have also used DDU. The refresh rate counter on the top right just stays at 100 while frames using Afterburner OSD increase/decrease. I have frames capped at 98. Battlefield 4 and the Witcher 3 run beautifully. Also GTA V crashes a lot. At first it crashed on boot but once I loaded it in Safe Mode and adjusted the settings from my previous monitor (Asus PG 278Q) it loads now but everytime I go into the ingame map menu it crashes. Never had issues with my Asus Swift running these two games. I am running Windows 10 x64 and the install is fairly fresh. Don't really want to re-install Windows if I can help it. Any tips regarding these two issues?

Thanks,

- I posted this earlier in the OWNERS thread but the thread got locked to moved to some "show your images, experiences thread" which was not really the place for this post.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

The scan lines do vary from unit to unit, that is certain when some of us are only having the lines appear on the left side of the screen, while the same image, in the same instance is clear in another section of the same panel. I could see some units having much fainter lines than others as well. When my recent Swift died, it displayed these exact same horizontal lines with Gsync activated (the gsync unit died) all over the screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> This is very interesting. I get stack driver overrun too since purchasing this monitor.


Had the same issue on day one, and it has not happened since using DDU to wipe my old drivers, and then re-installing my drivers. Prior to this, many games would result in a black screen, or a BSOD with the overstack error upon launching them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> So for those who has this issue have you tried 95hz?


It happens even at 60hz with gsync on.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Yeah I read "sli 670" ? I think you lost me here, what do you mean with a 970?
> 
> I am still suprised a sli 670 setup gets beaten by a single 980 ti!


* I though you misread 670 for 970

* as for performances, I've researched a little before buying the X34.
With X34 resolution and some "high to ultra" settings, the delta performances are
2x 670 sli = approx 1x 790
2x 670 sli = 30% less than 1x 980
2x 670 sli = 50% less than 1x 980 ti

--> 35 FPS instead of 50+ FPS in Witcher 3 seems good to me.

Pls consider that normally I prefer image quality over pure FPS speed

and a 980ti is just some months away...it depends on my available budget

Plus, I wanna see some "REAL" numbers from Pascal before upgrading


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> * I though you misread 670 for 970
> 
> * as for performances, I've researched a little before buying the X34.
> With X34 resolution and some "high to ultra" settings, the delta performances are
> 2x 670 sli = approx 1x 790
> 2x 670 sli = 30% less than 1x 980
> 2x 670 sli = 50% less than 1x 980 ti
> 
> --> 35 FPS instead of 50+ FPS in Witcher 3 seems good to me.
> 
> Pls consider that normally I prefer image quality over pure FPS speed
> 
> and a 980ti is just some months away...it depends on my available budget
> 
> Plus, I wanna see some "REAL" numbers from Pascal before upgrading


Dauym, 50% less?

I could imagine those cards could do atleast 80% of the 980 Ti capacity









Is it the Vram that blocks the further performance?


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Dauym, 50% less?
> 
> I could imagine those cards could do atleast 80% of the 980 Ti capacity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the Vram that blocks the further performance?


it could be VRaM...who know for sure ?

but I'm more prone to think at basic computational power.

Consider that 50% less FPS is at 3440*1440. This resolution was almost non-existent when GK104 was developed (circa 2011)

Plus trying games from different years I see more or less a constant performance hit.
2008 = 95 FPS
2011 = 65-70 FPS
2012 = 60 FPS
2015 = 35 FPS

Batman AA Goty runs at 55-60FPS with everything "ON" from config menu + 4x MS + 4x SGSS + 12 Anisotropic + AO (all forced via config)

Personally I find it very enjoyable. and Gsync helps a lot in the 40 to 65 FPS range.

it 's really a Bonus compared to previous gaming

_*happy gaming*_


----------



## Kanivakil

Amazing. The Acer XR341CK is now on sale for $864.38 (reg. $1.099.99). I hope this happens to the G-Sync version in the near future around when Asus version is released. Score!


----------



## Striker444

You all can add me to the list of the scanline issue, the Pendulum Demo made it very clear G-Sync is the issue. Turned it off and it looks a lot better.


----------



## ANewVendetta

Sad Face.... Got mine everything so far is good but I cant get to 100hz. It just flashes really fast. 95hz is stable and looks good. I downloaded the new drivers with Hotfix. Any Ideas? I have 2 980's in SLI using the DP cable it came with


----------



## YamiJustin

Why is this never available for sale on Newegg?









How can stock not exist? I want to buy this..


----------



## Metros

So being serious, is this another issue with the ACER Predator X34, the lines on the screen.


----------



## thevenom

I just tested mine with the Pendulum Demo. Perfect, no scan lines, like butter. Pretty cool demo btw.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> So being serious, is this another issue with the ACER Predator X34, the lines on the screen.


Yeah, but it's a g-sync issue. It's a really big problem though.

The pendulum demo shows the lines clearly on the left side of my screen, right sides fine. The lines are unacceptable.

Trust me, your asus model won't be without these issues.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Yeah, but it's a g-sync issue. It's a really big problem though.
> 
> The pendulum demo shows the lines clearly on the left side of my screen, right sides fine. The lines are unacceptable.
> 
> Trust me, your asus model won't be without these issues.


Depends if it gets a firmware update, I will notify them of these problems


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Depends if it gets a firmware update, I will notify them of these problems


That's very true! I hope that is what ends up happening. I would rather have to jump through some hoops than have to deal with this kind of issue for too long.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Yeah, but it's a g-sync issue. It's a really big problem though.
> 
> The pendulum demo shows the lines clearly on the left side of my screen, right sides fine. The lines are unacceptable.
> 
> Trust me, your asus model won't be without these issues.


Are you using the 358.59 hotfix driver that fixed gsync issues?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> That's very true! I hope that is what ends up happening. I would rather have to jump through some hoops than have to deal with this kind of issue for too long.


I mean I will notify ASUS of the problem, so they can try and avoid it.

I do not understand though, why does the ACER Predator X34 have so many problems (not every sample)


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Are you using the 358.59 hotfix driver that fixed gsync issues?


I was but just downloaded the newest 358.87 drivers today. These drivers have solved some g-sync issues I was having with 358.59, but still the lines are present in certain situations. Mine are faint and not noticeable 99% of the time under normal use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I mean I will notify ASUS of the problem, so they can try and avoid it.
> 
> I do not understand though, why does the ACER Predator X34 have so many problems (not every sample)


If a solution is found I'm sure it won't be kept top secret under the almighty Asus.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

dp*


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> ...why does the ACER Predator X34 have so many problems (not every sample)


Because it's an Acer product with an AUO panel inside it. Basically a recipe for disaster. Neither company QC's properly or puts customer satisfaction ahead of profits. It's the perfect storm for a cr*p load of overpriced monitors that aren't fit for purpose.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> I mean I will notify ASUS of the problem, so they can try and avoid it.
> 
> I do not understand though, why does the ACER Predator X34 have so many problems (not every sample)


Do you have direct contacts at ASUS? It appears so. I sure hope they are following threads like this. If it was me I'd have people dedicated to reading forums like this for any product made.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Because it's an Acer product with an AUO panel inside it. Basically a recipe for disaster. Neither company QC's properly or puts customer satisfaction ahead of profits. It's the perfect storm for a cr*p load of overpriced monitors that aren't fit for purpose.


What? I thought this monitor uses the same LG panel found in their 34 inch curved ultrawide as well as the Dell 34 inch ultrawide??? Even TFTCentral has confirmed that this is an LG.Display LM340WU2-SSA1 AH-IPS panel so where on earth are you getting AUO from?


----------



## skypine27

Update:

doing the DDU driver uninstall and then reinstalling the 389.59 hot fix on page 499 (I think) of this thread fixed the "g-sync in full screen only mode" startup BSOD (driver_stack_overrun) in both Far Cry 4 and in Arma 3

Both games start and run fine, g-sync on and set to "full screen only" (as indicated by the red led in mint mode hah!), and I pull about 70-80 FPS in Far Cry 4 with most settings maxed out and about 40-70 fps in Arma 3 with very high settings and draw distance.

And this with TWO Titan X's in SLI and an 8 core 5960x all over clocked. I wish I had picked up a 3rd Titan X when people were crying and selling them cheap to buy a 980 Tis. 3440 x 1440 needs serious horsepower to run at >60 fps. I was playing before on the LG 34" which uses the same panel but its locked at 60 fps and no g-sync. All my games were getting maxed out 60 fps with max settings with the 2 x Titan Xs. I had no idea however, of how little above 60 fps they would be capable of in AAA titles with max settings.

3440 x 1440 is approx 70% of the pixels of 4K. Which means if you expect to get a solid 100 fps at 3440 x 1440, you're basically saying you would be getting 70 fps at 4k. (I know its not truly linear but it gives you an idea). If you read through the various benchmarks of extreme setup's (4 x Titan Xs, etc) at 4k resolution on modern AAA titles, you will see that even the most extreme setup's often barely pump out 60 fps.

So dont expect to drop in this X34 on a single 980 Ti or even a pair of them and be pulling an easy 100 fps with ultra settings in stuff like Fry Cry 4 and Arma 3....

But anyway happy the DDU and reinstall fixed the stack overrun crash ! Thanks!!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Because it's an Acer product with an AUO panel inside it. Basically a recipe for disaster. Neither company QC's properly or puts customer satisfaction ahead of profits. It's the perfect storm for a cr*p load of overpriced monitors that aren't fit for purpose.


The panel is from LG. You are confusing the Predator X34 with the XB270HU which has indeed a AUO panel instead.


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Update:
> 
> doing the DDU driver uninstall and then reinstalling the 389.59 hot fix on page 499 (I think) of this thread fixed the "g-sync in full screen only mode" startup BSOD (driver_stack_overrun) in both Far Cry 4 and in Arma 3
> 
> Both games start and run fine, g-sync on and set to "full screen only" (as indicated by the red led in mint mode hah!), and I pull about 70-80 FPS in Far Cry 4 with most settings maxed out and about 40-70 fps in Arma 3 with very high settings and draw distance.
> 
> And this with TWO Titan X's in SLI and an 8 core 5960x all over clocked. I wish I had picked up a 3rd Titan X when people were crying and selling them cheap to buy a 980 Tis. 3440 x 1440 needs serious horsepower to run at >60 fps. I was playing before on the LG 34" which uses the same panel but its locked at 60 fps and no g-sync. All my games were getting maxed out 60 fps with max settings with the 2 x Titan Xs. I had no idea however, of how little above 60 fps they would be capable of in AAA titles with max settings.
> 
> 3440 x 1440 is approx 70% of the pixels of 4K. Which means if you expect to get a solid 100 fps at 3440 x 1440, you're basically saying you would be getting 70 fps at 4k. (I know its not truly linear but it gives you an idea). If you read through the various benchmarks of extreme setup's (4 x Titan Xs, etc) at 4k resolution on modern AAA titles, you will see that even the most extreme setup's often barely pump out 60 fps.
> 
> So dont expect to drop in this X34 on a single 980 Ti or even a pair of them and be pulling an easy 100 fps with ultra settings in stuff like Fry Cry 4 and Arma 3....
> 
> But anyway happy the DDU and reinstall fixed the stack overrun crash ! Thanks!!


Sweet glad its all sorted.

Red led indicating Gsync ? whats that all about ?


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> Sweet glad its all sorted.
> 
> Red led indicating Gsync ? whats that all about ?


When you go into the X34 OSD settings, under the one with the wrench symbol (I think, I'm not at home right now) are the settings for the LED below the front bezel. You can select its color, and you can also change its mode to "MNT". I have NO idea what MNT technically stands for but when you select this mode, the light will be white when g-sync is not active and then will turn whatever color you select (in my case, red) when g-sync IS active.

So when you are first booting up your computer, the LED will be white until you get into the Windows desktop then it turns red (or whatever color you select). And when you load up a game, the LED will go back to white for a few seconds while the game is loading up and then turn red again generally when you get into the games full screen title menu.

Its just a way to visually confirm that g-sync is active (at least, according to the monitor anyway).


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The panel is from LG. You are confusing the Predator X34 with the XB270HU which has indeed a AUO panel instead.


Sorry you are correct, my mistake.

I am not sure if the issues we're seeing with the X34 are panel related or perhaps more likely due to the fact it's a 60Hz native panel that has been overclocked to within an inch of its life. This can't always be a good thing.


----------



## swerve101

Right so I had a quick look once again into the horizontal scan line issue.

Prior to updating my drivers I noticed scan line issues in the pendulum test. I also had it noticable when I played fishing planet.

After installing the latest nvidia drivers that were released yesterday, I still notice the lines in the pendulum test, however, I cant detect them at all in fishing planet anymore.

Now i couldnt give two ****s if the pendulum test does that as long as my gaming doesnt.

Can you guys share your findings after updating the drivers too thanks


----------



## ANewVendetta

Well I'm not sure how I feel about this. I have nearly a perfect monitor. I can not produce any known issues. Back light bleed is almost none existent. No crazy lines that I have seen. But I can only do 95Hz


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANewVendetta*
> 
> Well I'm not sure how I feel about this. I have nearly a perfect monitor. I can not produce any known issues. Back light bleed is almost none existent. No crazy lines that I have seen. But I can only do 95Hz


I'd keep it. See my earlier post about what kind of graphics hardware you need to push 80+ FPS in far cry 4 and Arma 3.....

I have 2 x Titan Xs + a 5960x, all highly over clocked and under a custom water loop and the instant I start setting every in game graphic option to its max setting, I only get 70-80 FPS in Far Cry 4 and you don't even want to guess what I get in Arma 3 when you start pushing up that view distance slider


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> When you go into the X34 OSD settings, under the one with the wrench symbol (I think, I'm not at home right now) are the settings for the LED below the front bezel. You can select its color, and you can also change its mode to "MNT". I have NO idea what MNT technically stands for but when you select this mode, the light will be white when g-sync is not active and then will turn whatever color you select (in my case, red) when g-sync IS active.
> 
> So when you are first booting up your computer, the LED will be white until you get into the Windows desktop then it turns red (or whatever color you select). And when you load up a game, the LED will go back to white for a few seconds while the game is loading up and then turn red again generally when you get into the games full screen title menu.
> 
> Its just a way to visually confirm that g-sync is active (at least, according to the monitor anyway).


Nice got it thanks


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> Right so I had a quick look once again into the horizontal scan line issue.
> 
> Prior to updating my drivers I noticed scan line issues in the pendulum test. I also had it noticable when I played fishing planet.
> 
> After installing the latest nvidia drivers that were released yesterday, I still notice the lines in the pendulum test, however, I cant detect them at all in fishing planet anymore.
> 
> Now i couldnt give two ****s if the pendulum test does that as long as my gaming doesnt.
> 
> Can you guys share your findings after updating the drivers too thanks


This is exciting news if driver updates are resolving the problem. We need more people (@drfish, you play fishing planet too) to confirm this to ensure it's not a one-off.

I knew that Nvidia was not just doing variable refresh rate but also doing some algorithms in the background to vary the pixel response too. And I suspected that this algorithm (not being tuned to widescreen or some other reason) was messing with the X34 and producing the scan lines. I assumed that the dynamic pixel response was coded in the G-sync firmware but if it is also in the drivers, it could explain how your game doesn't show the lines anymore.

(This is all speculation.)

EDIT: *Wait, you said you installed the latest drivers. Did you remember to turn on G-sync in the NVCP after installation before going into the game? Just making sure*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Sorry you are correct, my mistake.
> 
> I am not sure if the issues we're seeing with the X34 are panel related or perhaps more likely due to the fact it's a 60Hz native panel that has been overclocked to within an inch of its life. This can't always be a good thing.


As far as I know, every monitor maker has to send their panel to Nvidia for G-sync certification before they allow it to be sold as a G-sync monitor. (source: one of the PCper videos with Tom Peterson).
So, I think they must have taken this panel through its paces for overclocking to 100Hz with G-sync. But just like Overclocking a CPU varies from unit to unit, despite their testing on a few panels, not all units coming out of the assembly line will be equally overclockable. In the case of these monitors, I don't know what is limiting the max refresh. G-sync electronics, panel properties, or DP bandwidth limitations?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANewVendetta*
> 
> Well I'm not sure how I feel about this. I have nearly a perfect monitor. I can not produce any known issues. Back light bleed is almost none existent. No crazy lines that I have seen. But I can only do 95Hz


Keep it. You could never tell the difference in a blind test.


----------



## CallsignVega

OK, been doing some testing. Using the NVIDIA pendulum test, there are some faint horizontal lines that start from about 30% from the right edge of the display, slowly grow in "strength" to about 50% heading left, and then from 50% to the left end about the same "intensity" while using G_Sync. 30% and to the right edge is devoid of the lines.

So far, no monitor settings have had any affect. Appears completely related to the G_Sync module. For some reason, the grey color of the hills in the back of the pendulum test make it most apparent.

I have to figure out why in Windows 10 with G-Sync on, it's almost non existent. Seems to also be game dependent. I don't know if it's because of the games individual color palette. In some games its virtually impossible to see, in others a bit more easy.

It is faint enough that I have to lean in and get my eyes about 8 inches away to see it in the pendulum test as really "noticeable". If I sit back in my normal 24"-30" viewing distance, I have to look real hard to notice it. In most games and in Windows 10 it is completely unnoticeable.

Refresh rate also does not affect it. Look's identical at 60 Hz as it does at 100 Hz. Simply a function of turning G-Sync on and off. So far seeing how faint it is; it's not a deal breaker. It's kinda one of those "you only see it if you really look for it" deals. I will hook up my TN Swift tomorrow to see how that compares. I am curious though as to why these faint horizontal lines exist and why they are only on part of the screen. (They are too faint to take a picture of.)

More to come tomorrow..


----------



## Qcbuild

Do any owner can film what you actully see while playing/watching movie so we can see the impact of the blb/ips glow (not shdowplay or internal software) thank you


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Sorry you are correct, my mistake.
> 
> I am not sure if the issues we're seeing with the X34 are panel related or perhaps more likely due to the fact it's a 60Hz native panel that has been overclocked to within an inch of its life. This can't always be a good thing.


that is the problem infact, overclock and scan lines = to much overclock. glad i did't buy into this.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

I am currently on 358.59 (about to install .87) and performed the pendulum test. I didn't notice any horizontal lines with any of the provided display modes. Mine is overclocked to 100hz.

I also haven't noticed it in game at all (so far I've been playing mostly Witcher 3 and some Star Citizen)


----------



## FasterThanLight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swerve101*
> 
> Right so I had a quick look once again into the horizontal scan line issue.
> 
> Prior to updating my drivers I noticed scan line issues in the pendulum test. I also had it noticable when I played fishing planet.
> 
> After installing the latest nvidia drivers that were released yesterday, I still notice the lines in the pendulum test, however, I cant detect them at all in fishing planet anymore.
> 
> Now i couldnt give two ****s if the pendulum test does that as long as my gaming doesnt.
> 
> Can you guys share your findings after updating the drivers too thanks


Never tried that driver, will give it a try!


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> This is exciting news if driver updates are resolving the problem. We need more people (@drfish, you play fishing planet too) to confirm this to ensure it's not a one-off.
> 
> I knew that Nvidia was not just doing variable refresh rate but also doing some algorithms in the background to vary the pixel response too. And I suspected that this algorithm (not being tuned to widescreen or some other reason) was messing with the X34 and producing the scan lines. I assumed that the dynamic pixel response was coded in the G-sync firmware but if it is also in the drivers, it could explain how your game doesn't show the lines anymore.
> 
> (This is all speculation.)
> 
> EDIT: *Wait, you said you installed the latest drivers. Did you remember to turn on G-sync in the NVCP after installation before going into the game? Just making sure*
> As far as I know, every monitor maker has to send their panel to Nvidia for G-sync certification before they allow it to be sold as a G-sync monitor. (source: one of the PCper videos with Tom Peterson).
> So, I think they must have taken this panel through its paces for overclocking to 100Hz with G-sync. But just like Overclocking a CPU varies from unit to unit, despite their testing on a few panels, not all units coming out of the assembly line will be equally overclockable. In the case of these monitors, I don't know what is limiting the max refresh. G-sync electronics, panel properties, or DP bandwidth limitations?


I did indeed. I have the flashing red lights under the screen to confirm it aswell.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> This is exciting news if driver updates are resolving the problem. We need more people (@drfish, you play fishing planet too) to confirm this to ensure it's not a one-off.


I'm sad to report that the new drivers seem to have the exact same problems, tested quickly in both the Pendulum Demo and Fishing Planet.

_Edit: BTW, my monitor's MFG date is August 2015_


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> I'm sad to report that the new drivers seem to have the exact same problems, tested quickly in both the Pendulum Demo and Fishing Planet.


Same, new drivers did not fix or help with the scanlines. I will be filing an RMA with newegg in the near future and be putting this monitor in the rear view mirror. I see others posting about this in the ACER forums with no resolution in sight. I just don't get how they could release this monitor like this, I noticed it immediately. I would say maybe a replacement can fix it but I am reading that even with replacements people are still having the same issue.


----------



## swerve101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> I'm sad to report that the new drivers seem to have the exact same problems, tested quickly in both the Pendulum Demo and Fishing Planet.
> 
> _Edit: BTW, my monitor's MFG date is August 2015_


Mine is September


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Same, new drivers did not fix or help with the scanlines. I will be filing an RMA with newegg in the near future and be putting this monitor in the rear view mirror. I see others posting about this in the ACER forums with no resolution in sight. I just don't get how they could release this monitor like this, I noticed it immediately. I would say maybe a replacement can fix it but I am reading that even with replacements people are still having the same issue.


This SUCKS. There's literally no other monitor out there that I'd rather have than this one but here I am thinking about returning it. If I send this back I'll probably just stop gaming for a few months because I won't want to use my old screen.


----------



## Vladislavs

i understand your feelings man. Imagine my situation - i bought this monitor ahead for my next years rig with Boradwell E + Pascal GPU, still about 5-6 months from now.

I will be able to test g sync only in 6 months time, since right now im running it with my 3 years old laptop with 680m and with DP 1.1 at 50 hz.

Only thing i can say, even now this monitor worth every penny, and i dont care about some barely visible lines that i might or might not notice, and only if specifically looking for it, i will just enjoy this monitor.

there is nothing out there even to be remotely close to this monitor, and to be honest its nearly impossible to find a perfect one anyway, so taking all into consideration, its well worth it.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> i understand your feelings man. Imagine my situation - i bought this monitor ahead for my next years rig with Boradwell E + Pascal GPU, still about 5-6 months from now.
> 
> I will be able to test g sync only in 6 months time, since right now im running it with my 3 years old laptop with 680m and with DP 1.1 at 50 hz.
> 
> Only thing i can say, even now this monitor worth every penny, and i dont care about some barely visible lines that i might or might not notice, and only if specifically looking for it, i will just enjoy this monitor.
> 
> there is nothing out there even to be remotely close to this monitor, and to be honest its nearly impossible to find a perfect one anyway, so taking all into consideration, its well worth it.


I somewhat see what you are saying but I would rather take a clear VA panel with a higher refresh rate (for hundreds cheaper mind you) than a fuzzy/distorted IPS at a lower refresh rate any day. I know some folks don't have the issue as bad as me, IE. Vega, that's fine, but if I have the chance to return a defective product I am going to take it. If they get a fix out later sure, I will give it another go, but at the moment there is absolutely no word from ACER that they will address this issue.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> I somewhat see what you are saying but I would rather take a clear VA panel with a higher refresh rate (for hundreds cheaper mind you) than a fuzzy/distorted IPS at a lower refresh rate any day. I know some folks don't have the issue as bad as me, IE. Vega, that's fine, but if I have the chance to return a defective product I am going to take it. If they get a fix out later sure, I will give it another go, but at the moment there is absolutely no word from ACER that they will address this issue.


That's just the worst, are they oblivious or intentionally ignoring us, or actually investigating it but not saying anything, who knows? You'd think companies would know by now that people just like to know what is going on...


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> That's just the worst, are they oblivious or intentionally ignoring us, or actually investigating it but not saying anything, who knows? You'd think companies would know by now that people just like to know what is going on...


tbh they don't wanna say anything until they have a resolution, which they don't at this moment. any honest answer from them would just be: we're investigating with nvidia (which they have already mentioned). look at corsair with the hg10 n980. they never explained what was wrong with the manufacturing process that caused the part to be delayed for 2-3months.. once they released it, everybody stopped complaining and moved on to the new issues.


----------



## drfish

Have they acknowledged the horizontal line problem? So far I thought they only mentioned they are looking into the back light issue...

Also, leaving myself a note about something else to test, unplug secondary monitor and see if the lines are still there. Does anyone else with the line problem have more than one monitor connected?


----------



## Clad120

Where is the MFG date exactly ? On the monitor or the box ?


----------



## CallsignVega

Ok, Vega to the rescue.









So it's been nagging me why the horizontal lines are the most visible in the pendulum test and almost non-existent in Windows 10 and some other games. I've already tested that refresh rate does not affect the horizontal lines and they were the same at 60 Hz and 100 Hz.

To my surprise in my testing, it's not refresh rate but FPS based! So the pendulum test starts by default at a really low FPS. While comparing the X34 with my TN swift, I selected the option "Show Test Pattern", which brings up a grey that makes the horizontal lines most apparent. Then, I selected "FPS sliders". Instead of running the ~35 FPS or so that the pendulum test starts out at, I put the max at 100 FPS and the min at 95 FPS. Voila, the horizontal lines virtually disappeared. There is still just the slightest of lines if you look super close, but definitely nothing you would notice at a normal sitting distance. I'd say they dropped by about 90% in strength.









So there you have it, just keep your FPS up towards the monitors max refresh rate and the problem is all but non-existent.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ok, Vega to the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's been nagging me why the horizontal lines are the most visible in the pendulum test and almost non-existent in Windows 10 and some other games. I've already tested that refresh rate does not affect the horizontal lines and they were the same at 60 Hz and 100 Hz.
> 
> To my surprise in my testing, it's not refresh rate but FPS based! So the pendulum test starts by default at a really low FPS. While comparing the X34 with my TN swift, I selected the option "Show Test Pattern", which brings up a grey that makes the horizontal lines most apparent. Then, I selected "FPS sliders". Instead of running the ~35 FPS or so that the pendulum test starts out at, I put the max at 100 FPS and the min at 95 FPS. Voila, the horizontal lines virtually disappeared. There is still just the slightest of lines if you look super close, but definitely nothing you would notice at a normal sitting distance. I'd say they dropped by about 90% in strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it, just keep your FPS up towards the monitors max refresh rate and the problem is all but non-existent.


haha great, thats another reason to go SLI!


----------



## smoobandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ok, Vega to the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it, just keep your FPS up towards the monitors max refresh rate and the problem is all but non-existent.


So you are telling me that I need to swap my GTX770 for a watercooled GTX980ti? It's a bold plan, but it might just work!


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> Where is the MFG date exactly ? On the monitor or the box ?


Both, but I got mine from the box, the label with the serial number on it, bottom left corner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ok, Vega to the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's been nagging me why the horizontal lines are the most visible in the pendulum test and almost non-existent in Windows 10 and some other games. I've already tested that refresh rate does not affect the horizontal lines and they were the same at 60 Hz and 100 Hz.
> 
> To my surprise in my testing, it's not refresh rate but FPS based! So the pendulum test starts by default at a really low FPS. While comparing the X34 with my TN swift, I selected the option "Show Test Pattern", which brings up a grey that makes the horizontal lines most apparent. Then, I selected "FPS sliders". Instead of running the ~35 FPS or so that the pendulum test starts out at, I put the max at 100 FPS and the min at 95 FPS. Voila, the horizontal lines virtually disappeared. There is still just the slightest of lines if you look super close, but definitely nothing you would notice at a normal sitting distance. I'd say they dropped by about 90% in strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it, just keep your FPS up towards the monitors max refresh rate and the problem is all but non-existent.


I'll have to mess around with that and see what it does. That muddies the water even more regarding if this is a universal problem or not. It also sucks for me because even if I had SLI Titan Xs instead of my single GTX 780 I still wouldn't have much better FPS in DayZ.


----------



## smoobandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ok, Vega to the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it, just keep your FPS up towards the monitors max refresh rate and the problem is all but non-existent.


OK, I can confirm this as well. Has the same effect for me. However, this is not that great news. If you are running your monitor at max refresh rate anyway, then you may as well turn off GSYNC, because it is not achieving anything.

What does GSYNC do at the top end of the refresh range anyway? I know it does clever stuff at the bottom, with frame doubling and so on, but what happens at the top end? Does it start throwing frames away? Is it in effect vsync at that point?

In short the findings seem to be, if you do not use GSYNC, you get no lines. Also the less you use GSYNC, the less lines you get. That's not fantastic news if you want to use GSYNC, which presumably you do if you bought a GSYNC monitor.


----------



## drfish

Especially if you bought a G-Sync monitor specifically to help make the most out of low frame rates...


----------



## Crimson AL

Doesn't Gsync help too with fps fluctuation though? Like on DA: Inquistion or other games where the frame rate may take a hit in certain areas, etc. I have 980 ti in SLI and mine would dip in a lot of areas from 120 down to 85.


----------



## Deadeye

Cant remember now does XR34 the freesync version have same problem when using it's Freesync feature?


----------



## atomicus

It does seem kind of pointless buying an expensive G-Sync monitor if you have to also buy powerful cards to keep your FPS at the top end all the time... where G-Sync won't be of that much benefit. It helps with the big dips and when it struggles... but that's where you get lines it seems? All things being equal, I guess you could say "ah well, at least I get 100hz", but this monitor comes with huge premium specifically for that G-Sync capability! So all you're really getting is 100hz for your money, when you could get 75Hz and no lines with the much cheaper Freesync version (if you have an AMD card). Something to think about...


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It does seem kind of pointless buying a G-Sync monitor if you have to also buy powerful cards to keep your FPS at the top end all the time... where G-Sync won't be of that much benefit. It helps with the big dips and when it struggles... but that's where you get lines it seems? All things being equal, I guess you could say "ah well, at least I get 100hz", but this monitor comes with huge premium specifically for that G-Sync capability! So all you're really getting is 100hz for your money, when you could get 75Hz and no lines with the much cheaper Freesync version (if you have an AMD card). Something to think about...


Would that not be obvious though? I mean who out there who knows anything about tech would think that running a monitor with this resolution would be cheap?

I would imagine most people who are buying this monitor are enthusiasts due to its high price tag. Those enthusiasts are not going to be running it with a single 780 and then wondering why their framerate is low. this is a premium display, meant for high end gaming and software experience. Those who intend to game on it will know that they need high end gear to push it.. same as anyone who wishes to game at 4k should know.

Even at a less than high-high framerate (40-60 I'm talking) Gsync clearly shows its benefits. I was playing Witcher before with Vsync, and the swings I'd get between 70 > 90 > 40 > 56 fps would make for an awfully jarring experience. would feel really sluggish, even though my framerate was most of the time high.

Now I can play with noticably less FPS, sure, but its much smoother experience all around. That's where this monitor makes it worth it.
If you're trying to run games on Ultra or High at 3440x1440 and trying to do so with less than a 980GTX, you're gonna have a bad time. Its just how it is. You gotta pay to play, and if you can afford the steep cost on this monitor, likely you can afford the graphics to run it.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It does seem kind of pointless buying an expensive G-Sync monitor if you have to also buy powerful cards to keep your FPS at the top end all the time... where G-Sync won't be of that much benefit. It helps with the big dips and when it struggles... but that's where you get lines it seems? All things being equal, I guess you could say "ah well, at least I get 100hz", but this monitor comes with huge premium specifically for that G-Sync capability! So all you're really getting is 100hz for your money, when you could get 75Hz and no lines with the much cheaper Freesync version (if you have an AMD card). Something to think about...


If you've tried g-sync at 100hz, or 144hz, you'd know it does help at high refresh rates more than it does at low refresh rates. Low fps is low fps. With a solid 100 fps and g-sync, games feel buttery smooth with zero tearing. It is a really awesome experience.

Of course you'd need powerful cards to run games in 3440x1440 all maxed out at above 60 fps. It's 70% of 4k. That isn't the monitor or g-sync's fault.

The lines, on my unit (maybe most?), are invisible at arms length, but yeah I agree they are an issue that needs to be squashed sooner rather than later.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> If you've tried g-sync at 100hz, or 144hz, you'd know it does help at high refresh rates more than it does at low refresh rates. Low fps is low fps. With a solid 100 fps and g-sync, games feel buttery smooth with zero tearing. It is a really awesome experience.
> 
> Of course you'd need powerful cards to run games in 3440x1440 all maxed out at above 60 fps. It's 70% of 4k. That isn't the monitor or g-sync's fault.
> 
> The lines, on my unit (maybe most?), are invisible at arms length, but yeah I agree they are an issue that needs to be squashed sooner rather than later.


I disagree as I feel gsync helped me out a lot more at lower fps. Yes low fps is still low fps at the end of the day but 45 fps with gsync feels so much smoother than 45fps without gsync. It just felt less sluggish and juddery at low frame rates while high frame rates on the other hand are already very smooth to begin with. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## atomicus

I do agree with much of the above, but at the end of the day if the monitor has 'lines' when running at the lower end... and let's face it, even enthusiasts are going to run in to this problem now and again with certain games... this is a serious problem and one that needs to be addressed. It renders the monitor essentially faulty below a certain threshold. A monitor that people have paid a small fortune for. This is NOT a good thing.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> I disagree as I feel gsync helped me out a lot more at lower fps. Yes low fps is still low fps at the end of the day but 45 fps with gsync feels so much smoother than 45fps without gsync. It just felt less sluggish and juddery at low frame rates while high frame rates on the other hand are already very smooth to begin with. Just my 2 cents.


G-sync is beneficial at a low fps, but not as beneficial as it is at a high one in my opinion.

What I mean by that is 31 fps with g-sync will feel better than 31 fps without g-sync, but it will still feel sluggish compared to a higher fps, and thus not as buttery smooth as say 90 fps with g-sync enabled where it's full benefit can be enjoyed (Smoothness). It's probably best utilized in a 70-90 fps situation where it masks the fluctuations but still feels like a solid and smooth 90 fps, or is more beneficial than it would be in a 30-40 fps range where at best it'll feel like a sluggish 40. I know it's the fps and not gsync making it sluggish at that point, but thats why I feel the benefit of g-sync is less prevalent than it would be at a higher fps. Maybe I shouldn't say it's more beneficial but rather more enjoyable. I find everything a jittery and tearing mess at 100hz+ without gsync.


----------



## Dr Mad

I can read some suprising comments here









So horizontal scanlines aren't a good raison to complain since :

1 - if you bought such an expensive monitor, then you can afford gpu's to keep a constant 100fps and "see? there's no scanlines anymore"








2 - g-sync is only useful when running at a rocksolid 100+ fps (in that case, I prefer ULMB, just my opinion...). So we have to play at low/medium settings in order to avoid fps drops meaning scanlines.

Personally, I bought X34 precisely because g-sync is far more useful when fps are between 35-55fps and allows to keep a smooth gameplay in demanding games at such a resolution. And not to mention those games which aren't SLI compliant.

These days, I play Witcher 3 everything maxxed (+ some CFG tweaks) with oc'ed 980ti SLI and at Novigrad, I'm really far from getting 90-100 constant fps but 55-75 and yes, I can see scanlines on the entire left side of the screen.

I don't see the point to lower settings in that kind of game to get constant 100fps since it's a perfectly enjoyable gameplay even at 45fps+Gsync, with sumptuous graphics.

Same for GTA5 and probably Fallout 4 soon









That's my opinion but even without considering that, we're talking about a 1300€ monitor and it's not acceptable that such a defect occurs when running the monitor at its official specs.


----------



## drfish

For me the killer application of G-Sync is in that just barely under 30fps range. I despise tearing so I always play with vsync on, so on a normal 60Hz display 28fps might as well be 15fps, it's bad - and with my game of choice (DayZ for those of you that haven't read my previous posts) there's just nothing to be done about it, it's all CPU, not GPU.

So yeah, I am driving my X34 with a single 780 but not because I'm dumb or poor - and I'm not wondering why my frame rate sucks either, I know why, the game sucks - BUT G-Sync helps mitigate the problems the game has, undoubtedly so - it just sucks if the horizontal line issue is tied to a frame-rate I can't improve on. Kind of defeats the purpose - but if it's universal then I'm not sure its worth returning since it's awesome otherwise.


----------



## MistaSparkul

The scanlines definitely need to be addressed because there are certain games out there where you simply will NOT get high fps no matter what you do and that's due to the optimization of the game. In Guild Wars 2 no matter what GPU configurations I had or what game settings I played at (including the lowest settings) I will not see above 45 fps in a certain city. Poor optimization can prevent you from getting 90-100fps in some games so at that point you need to rely on gsync at lower frame rates but if the scanlines are there then you're outta luck.


----------



## eucalyptus

I have been out too long from this thread, 200 unread posts lol.

Could anyone update me about those lines quickly read about? I've followed all the other issues, but this one is new to me.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I can read some suprising comments here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So horizontal scanlines aren't a good raison to complain since :
> 
> 1 - if you bought such an expensive monitor, then you can afford gpu's to keep a constant 100fps and "see? there's no scanlines anymore"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - g-sync is only useful when running at a rocksolid 100+ fps (in that case, I prefer ULMB, just my opinion...). So we have to play at low/medium settings in order to avoid fps drops meaning scanlines.


I don't think anyone said any of that.

I think most of us agree it's an issue that needs to be taken care of asap. Probably on Nvidia's end, unless they want to make freesync look good.


----------



## x3sphere

Curious - does the FreeSync version also suffer from this scanline issue?

I've heard people have been successful in overclocking it to 85 Hz, and considering it's also $440 cheaper right now on Amazon, the FS version honestly seems like a better buy. Would have to change my GPU to AMD though.

I haven't heard of the sleep bug occurring on the FS model either so that is a plus...


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Curious - does the FreeSync version also suffer from this scanline issue?
> 
> I've heard people have been successful in overclocking it to 85 Hz, and considering it's also $440 cheaper right now on Amazon, the FS version honestly seems like a better buy. Would have to change my GPU to AMD though.
> 
> I haven't heard of the sleep bug occurring on the FS model either so that is a plus...


Nobody has reported this issue on Freesync models. IIRC the problem only occurs when gsync is ON so this is most likely some bug involving gsync. Somebody can correct me if I am wrong on that.


----------



## atomicus

If it's a G-Sync 'bug', I wonder if it can be fixed, or if it means this monitor is basically borked below a certain FPS level?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoobandit*
> 
> So you are telling me that I need to swap my GTX770 for a watercooled GTX980ti? It's a bold plan, but it might just work!


I secretly work for NVIDIA and this was my plan to have everyone upgrade to Titan-X SLI.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoobandit*
> 
> OK, I can confirm this as well. Has the same effect for me. However, this is not that great news. If you are running your monitor at max refresh rate anyway, then you may as well turn off GSYNC, because it is not achieving anything.
> 
> What does GSYNC do at the top end of the refresh range anyway? I know it does clever stuff at the bottom, with frame doubling and so on, but what happens at the top end? Does it start throwing frames away? Is it in effect vsync at that point?
> 
> In short the findings seem to be, if you do not use GSYNC, you get no lines. Also the less you use GSYNC, the less lines you get. That's not fantastic news if you want to use GSYNC, which presumably you do if you bought a GSYNC monitor.


Ok, there is a bit about G-Sync that you do not understand. G-Sync provides many benefits even at high/max FPS/Refresh rate. In non-G_Sync mode, if you run the monitors max refresh rate, you will get tearing and stuttering. If you turn V-Sync on, you get no tearing but introduce noticeable input lag. Stuttering remains. G-Sync cures _all_ of that. G-Sync's glory is smoothness and virtually no input lag, at _any_ frame rate you would want to use.

My technique is to run G-Sync on at all times, V-Sync on (SLI Smooth) and then cap the FPS to 99 in either the game or RiveTuner statistics server. You get no tearing, no stuttering, no input lag. Wonderful experience.

Also, just because your FPS drops doesn't mean you are using G-Sync "more". G-Sync is either on or off. The reason the scan line "issue" is so apparent with the pendulum tests is that it's designed for a 60 Hz monitor and starts you off at a silly low 35 FPS. Even clicking on 60 FPS and most of the scan line "intensity" disappears. Virtually completely void of it at 90+ FPS.

I'm sorry, if you are running a $1,300 gaming display and you are worried about a horrific 35 FPS, you may need to re-examine your priorities. G-Sync doesn't magically cure low FPS. Anything below 60 FPS/Hz is horrible, G-Sync or not. 60 FPS and above the issue starts to go away dramatically and all but dissipates where the monitor was designed to work at a 90-100 FPS/Hz.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I secretly work for NVIDIA and this was my plan to have everyone upgrade to Titan-X SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, there is a bit about G-Sync that you do not understand. G-Sync provides many benefits even at high/max FPS/Refresh rate. In non-G_Sync mode, if you run the monitors max refresh rate, you will get tearing and stuttering. If you turn V-Sync on, you get no tearing but introduce input lag. Stuttering remains. G-Sync cures _all_ of that. G-Sync's glory is smoothness and no input lag, at _any_ frame rate.
> 
> My technique is to run G-Sync on at all times, V-Sync on (SLI Smooth) and then cap the FPS to 99 in either the game or RiveTuner statistics server. *You get no tearing, no stuttering, no input lag.* Wonderful experience.
> 
> Also, just because your FPS drops doesn't mean you are using G-Sync "more". G-Sync is either on or off. The reason the scan line "issue" is so apparent with the pendulum tests is that it's designed for a 60 Hz monitor and starts you off at a silly low 35 FPS. Even clicking on 60 FPS and most of the scan line "intensity" disappears. Virtually completely void of it at 90+ FPS.
> 
> I'm sorry, if you are running a $1,300 gaming display and you are worried about a horrific 35 FPS, you may need to re-examine your priorities. G-Sync doesn't magically cure low FPS. Anything below 60 FPS/Hz is horrible, G-Sync or not. 60 FPS and above the issue starts to go away dramatically and all but dissipates where the monitor was designed to work at a 90-100 FPS/Hz.


BOOM!

From what I remember anyway, the whole reason behind GSync is the bolded. It was for those that wanted a tear-free/input lag-free experience first and foremost.


----------



## NeoTiger

It'd be nice if they can fix the scanline problem somehow - but just like the backlight problem, I don't consider it a deal breaker for me, as that line pattern is hardly noticable in games. Definitely far less noticable than the corner BLB, for instance, which I already gotten used to.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I secretly work for NVIDIA and this was my plan to have everyone upgrade to Titan-X SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, there is a bit about G-Sync that you do not understand. G-Sync provides many benefits even at high/max FPS/Refresh rate. In non-G_Sync mode, if you run the monitors max refresh rate, you will get tearing and stuttering. If you turn V-Sync on, you get no tearing but introduce noticeable input lag. Stuttering remains. G-Sync cures _all_ of that. G-Sync's glory is smoothness and virtually no input lag, at _any_ frame rate you would want to use.
> 
> My technique is to run G-Sync on at all times, V-Sync on (SLI Smooth) and then cap the FPS to 99 in either the game or RiveTuner statistics server. You get no tearing, no stuttering, no input lag. Wonderful experience.
> 
> Also, just because your FPS drops doesn't mean you are using G-Sync "more". G-Sync is either on or off. The reason the scan line "issue" is so apparent with the pendulum tests is that it's designed for a 60 Hz monitor and starts you off at a silly low 35 FPS. Even clicking on 60 FPS and most of the scan line "intensity" disappears. Virtually completely void of it at 90+ FPS.
> 
> I'm sorry, if you are running a $1,300 gaming display and you are worried about a horrific 35 FPS, you may need to re-examine your priorities. G-Sync doesn't magically cure low FPS. Anything below 60 FPS/Hz is horrible, G-Sync or not. 60 FPS and above the issue starts to go away dramatically and all but dissipates where the monitor was designed to work at a 90-100 FPS/Hz.


You seem to keep thinking these issues are not on the monitor.

You need Gsync, monitors without Gsync do not give a smooth experience compared to monitors with Gsync, the experience is so much better during gaming.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I secretly work for NVIDIA and this was my plan to have everyone upgrade to Titan-X SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, there is a bit about G-Sync that you do not understand. G-Sync provides many benefits even at high/max FPS/Refresh rate. In non-G_Sync mode, if you run the monitors max refresh rate, you will get tearing and stuttering. If you turn V-Sync on, you get no tearing but introduce noticeable input lag. Stuttering remains. G-Sync cures _all_ of that. G-Sync's glory is smoothness and virtually no input lag, at _any_ frame rate you would want to use.
> 
> My technique is to run G-Sync on at all times, V-Sync on (SLI Smooth) and then cap the FPS to 99 in either the game or RiveTuner statistics server. You get no tearing, no stuttering, no input lag. Wonderful experience.
> 
> Also, just because your FPS drops doesn't mean you are using G-Sync "more". G-Sync is either on or off. The reason the scan line "issue" is so apparent with the pendulum tests is that it's designed for a 60 Hz monitor and starts you off at a silly low 35 FPS. Even clicking on 60 FPS and most of the scan line "intensity" disappears. Virtually completely void of it at 90+ FPS.
> 
> I'm sorry, if you are running a $1,300 gaming display and you are worried about a horrific 35 FPS, you may need to re-examine your priorities. G-Sync doesn't magically cure low FPS. Anything below 60 FPS/Hz is horrible, G-Sync or not. 60 FPS and above the issue starts to go away dramatically and all but dissipates where the monitor was designed to work at a 90-100 FPS/Hz.


The issue is as I mentioned earlier though where poor optimization prevents you from always getting 90-100fps. You could run 2 or 3 Titan X's with a 5ghz 6700k and still get low fps if the game itself just runs poorly in general.


----------



## Striker444

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I secretly work for NVIDIA and this was my plan to have everyone upgrade to Titan-X SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, there is a bit about G-Sync that you do not understand. G-Sync provides many benefits even at high/max FPS/Refresh rate. In non-G_Sync mode, if you run the monitors max refresh rate, you will get tearing and stuttering. If you turn V-Sync on, you get no tearing but introduce noticeable input lag. Stuttering remains. G-Sync cures _all_ of that. G-Sync's glory is smoothness and virtually no input lag, at _any_ frame rate you would want to use.
> 
> My technique is to run G-Sync on at all times, V-Sync on (SLI Smooth) and then cap the FPS to 99 in either the game or RiveTuner statistics server. You get no tearing, no stuttering, no input lag. Wonderful experience.
> 
> Also, just because your FPS drops doesn't mean you are using G-Sync "more". G-Sync is either on or off. The reason the scan line "issue" is so apparent with the pendulum tests is that it's designed for a 60 Hz monitor and starts you off at a silly low 35 FPS. Even clicking on 60 FPS and most of the scan line "intensity" disappears. Virtually completely void of it at 90+ FPS.
> 
> I'm sorry, if you are running a $1,300 gaming display and you are worried about a horrific 35 FPS, you may need to re-examine your priorities. G-Sync doesn't magically cure low FPS. Anything below 60 FPS/Hz is horrible, G-Sync or not. 60 FPS and above the issue starts to go away dramatically and all but dissipates where the monitor was designed to work at a 90-100 FPS/Hz.


Good luck trying to sell the monitor when something better comes out.

I can see the selling description being: "Monitor works great at 90+ FPS, if you don't plan on always being in that area please look for another monitor to buy, or just turn off G-Sync".

On a related note I played some GTA V today, was running at 85-100 FPS and could still see a great deal of scanlines on mine, giving ACER until the end of next week to get an answer.

EDIT:
I also have G-Sync to run in windowed mode, even on my desktop (windows 10) it gives me scanlines. Turn it off, no issues, looks very clean.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

I'm surprised by the amount of scanline reports.. I haven't seen this occur on mine at all.

What are the MFG dates of some of the monitors exhibiting this issue?


----------



## l88bastar

Got mine today, hooked it up to my Titan X and janky 10' displayport cable that I got from some 5th world sweat shop eons ago. I heard tales of how the OSD was putrid trash, but was pleasantly surprised to find that it functions very much like a drunken Korean shell game on crack where guesswork & luck reign supreme in locking in your desired settings as buttons don't quite line up to the display and lots of non-intuitive function are at play.

I was able to select 100hz OC in the OSD and 100hz gsync under Nvidia control panel and it all works & looks great. The display looks fantabulous and is perfect for doing productivity on 2/3 while the cam girls go to town on the other 1/3 of the screen!

I like the curve....I wish it had more curve, but what can ya do!

Looks like my 144hz Acer 27" predators will be hitting the market soon


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I'm surprised by the amount of scanline reports.. I haven't seen this occur on mine at all.
> 
> What are the MFG dates of some of the monitors exhibiting this issue?


Mine is September 2015


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I'm surprised by the amount of scanline reports.. I haven't seen this occur on mine at all.
> 
> What are the MFG dates of some of the monitors exhibiting this issue?


Been seeing reports on August 2015 to October 2015 models.

As I had mentioned before, the issue is only on the left side of my screen (I know everyone is reporting something different here) and invisible at a normal viewing/arms length. I would have returned mine if it was visible when my face is farther than 5 inches from the screen ( still want a fix! ). It's also just not present in many games. With that said, it's possible that you might find it in one spot of your panel and not on another, and they may be very faint. It's also possible you have none of course, but I think it's probably just a non-issue in your case or you really just don't have them.

There are people like Striker who seem to have it very bad. If I could see them like that I wouldn't wait to RMA it. G-sync windowed over here and windows, and D3 are crystal clear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I heard tales of how the OSD was putrid trash, but was pleasantly surprised to find that it functions very much like a drunken Korean shell game on crack where guesswork & luck reign supreme in locking in your desired settings as buttons don't quite line up to the display and lots of non-intuitive function are at play.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Mine is September 2015


Mine is as well.. sorry if you mentioned this already, but is it present in all games/testing you've used?

I tried the pendulum demo last night after reading people noticing it occuring when demoing with it, but I didn't see anything unusual and I pressed my face up close. Looked totadlly fine to me. That said, I don't think I have OC mode on.


----------



## swerve101

Using the fps slider in pendulum test completely gets rid of the lines for me.

Guess thats why I didnt notice them playing fishing planet.

Im using sli 980ti so I dont really go below 80 fps in most titles.

That being said, I see both sides to the argument.

Definately agree this screen is meant for powerful gfx cards, however there really is no excuse for the gsync to act this way. Its rated from 30-100fps for a reason.


----------



## skypine27

I'm on holiday for a bit but when I get back I will check for the scan lines in the pendulum test people are mentioning.

I didn't notice them in any of the games I played so far, far cry 4, Arma 3, guild wars 2 but I'm using Titan X sli so frame rates are generally high.

One point, I have been playing almost exclusively Ark survival evolved lately and that's locked server side at 30 FPS and I still have not noticed the scan line issue.


----------



## drfish

Messed around some more with Fishing Planet, my eyes were playing tricks on me in the pendulum demo so I decided to go back to a real game.

On my screen the difference in the horizontal line/scanline problem between ~50fps with max settings and 100fps with low settings is quite significant. I wouldn't say it is problem solved, but the lines are probably 90% less noticeable, *if I didn't know about them already I would be completely oblivious.*

So maybe that's as good as it gets with this monitor...

What I would really appreciate is someone who as far as they know doesn't have the G-Sync/horizontal line problem to intentionally try to recreate it at a low frame-rate, ideally in a real world game and not the pendulum demo (Fishing Planet is free, just sayin!). Of course if someone doesn't think they have the problem I don't want them to hate me if running a test makes them realize they have it so only try it if you don't mind that risk.


----------



## ErockR32

Just a heads up. The X34 as a listing for Micro Center went as an inactive item. I do not know why thou


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> Just a heads up. The X34 as a listing for Micro Center went as an inactive item. I do not know why thou


I think it's just a stock issue. Newegg is usually the best for anything in the States and they are still back ordered:

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=24-009-869


----------



## Mountainlifter

No offense to callsignvega, but he has inadvertently derailed the entire discussion regarding "scanline artifacts" and moved it to "where G-sync is meant to operate (90-100 vs 45-75)". I'm speaking based on this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/5060#post_24574936 and all the discussion after that post.

Where ever G-sync is better (high fps or mid fps range) it is still a VRR (Variable Refresh Rate) technology which means that it should operate at any FPS/HZ *without scanlines.*

Please let us all stop debating what G-sync is supposed to be or where it was meant to operate and focus on the fact that the scanlines are there when G-Sync is ON.

Those of you who want to minimize the scanlines by buying a couple of Titan Xs and operating all games at 100fps, that is still a valid (albeit expensive) solution in my opinion if you are convinced that running G-sync at max refresh/fps always offers benefits.

_PS: I don't wish to engage in arguments. I prefer to put heads together and co-operate. But my stance is that no expensive monitor should compromise on image quality, G-sync or otherwise._

On a happier note, I am glad this scanlines issue has gotten so much traction over the last few days. It started with SmokeytheBear pointing out how the Vinewood sign in GTA V had fuzzy horizontal lines when placed at the left side of this monitor. Consumer awareness is always a good thing is it not!

I'm getting my monitor today or on monday. I'm sure it's going to have the scanlines or wake from sleep and other problems and I intend to make a detailed post about my tests and results. (I get about 1000$ from my university each year for personal computing expenses. The amount is deposited in my account only when I produce a receipt. So I had to do buy something or lose that cash for this year. haha, maybe I should have gotten the surface pro 4)

EDIT: I also have the ACER service center about 20 minutes from my residence here in Singapore. They also offer three years warranty where they come to your house and take the monitor back themselves for testing and repair. Worst case, I wait to see how many problems get resolved officially by ACER and then request a repair.


----------



## Searchofsub

Hi- would single gtx980 be enough to run recent games at X34 resolution? I'm looking at least 70 FPS


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Hi- would gtx980 be able enough recent games at x34 resolution? I'm looking at least 70 FPS


FYI
http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/98/3440x1440-benchmarked-nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-more/index.html


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Hi- would single gtx980 be enough to run recent games at X34 resolution? I'm looking at least 70 FPS


There's no simple answer to this question. It depends on the game and also video quality settings you consider minium requirement.

ARK will most likely never even come close to 70 FPS - even on 1080p - with high quality settings (unless you're willing to use the -sm4 option).

Alien: Isolation, which is mostly running throug dark corridors, would make a GTX 980 twiddle its thumbs at 100 FPS on a X34.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> FYI
> http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/98/3440x1440-benchmarked-nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-more/index.html


Nice thank you,


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> There's no simple answer to this question. It depends on the game and also video quality settings you consider minium requirement.
> 
> ARK will most likely never even come close to 70 FPS - even on 1080p - with high quality settings (unless you're willing to use the -sm4 option).
> 
> Alien: Isolation, which is mostly running throug dark corridors, would make a GTX 980 twiddle its thumbs at 100 FPS on a X34.


100 fps would be good enough for me, definatlly getting alien isolation. expecting good immersion


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> No offense to callsignvega, but he has inadvertently derailed the entire discussion regarding "scanline artifacts" and moved it to "where G-sync is meant to operate (90-100 vs 45-75)". I'm speaking based on this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/5060#post_24574936 and all the discussion after that post.
> 
> Where ever G-sync is better (high fps or mid fps range) it is still a VRR (Variable Refresh Rate) technology which means that it should operate at any FPS/HZ *without scanlines.*
> 
> Please let us all stop debating what G-sync is supposed to be or where it was meant to operate and focus on the fact that the scanlines are there when G-Sync is ON.


Preach it! I'm with you. I do find it interesting that high fps "fixes" the problem though, there's something to be learned from that.


----------



## Clad120

Hey, looks Like I have the half lit screen issue out of sleep mode, happened only once though.

During the tests with my broken PC


----------



## telc

Anyone out there playing Black Ops 3? I am unable to select anything higher than 60Hz in the ingame settings with the 3440 x 1440 resolution. If I drop down in res I can select a higher refresh but not in the monitors native resolution. Just wondering If it is a issue on my end or others are experiencing this too. I am using the latest Nvidia 358.87 drivers.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> Anyone out there playing Black Ops 3?


Call of Duty. Really? How did you end up buying a game with rear end ratings?


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I'm on holiday for a bit but when I get back I will check for the scan lines in the pendulum test people are mentioning.
> 
> I didn't notice them in any of the games I played so far, far cry 4, Arma 3, guild wars 2 but I'm using Titan X sli so frame rates are generally high.
> 
> One point, I have been playing almost exclusively Ark survival evolved lately and that's locked server side at 30 FPS and I still have not noticed the scan line issue.


hahaha bro the stuff you were showing me in that game was sooo weird.


----------



## nojati

My monitor arrived finally! i got it from NCIX







though i checked their website and it seems to be gone. So is micro center. It seems like acer is pulling them out? I feel very lucky if that is the case hehe


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nojati*
> 
> My monitor arrived finally! i got it from NCIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though i checked their website and it seems to be gone. So is micro center. It seems like acer is pulling them out? I feel very lucky if that is the case hehe


You won't feel so lucky when the Acer Predator X34 monitor goes on sale for $849.99 USD a few months from today. That's approximately the current price of the Acer XR341CK which was released only a few months ago which was priced at $1,199.99.


----------



## DJ Zazz

I think anyone buying tech knows that you pay a premium as an early adopter.


----------



## ErockR32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I think it's just a stock issue. Newegg is usually the best for anything in the States and they are still back ordered:
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=24-009-869


Nope it was pulled entirely from inventory. I type it into the main system and it says inactive now. Acer might be pulling them for issues.


----------



## -terabyte-

The listing was pulled from Amazon.it too, the page is still there but you can't even pre-order anymore because of not specified issues.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nojati*
> 
> My monitor arrived finally! i got it from NCIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though i checked their website and it seems to be gone. So is micro center. It seems like acer is pulling them out? I feel very lucky if that is the case hehe


Looking at that picture, I wouldn't say you were lucky at all unfortunately.







That would drive me nuts in a dark game.


----------



## ErockR32

Just got word from our internal sources. Massive recall on these monitors. Firmware needs an update. They did not say if we would have to send back the monitors or if we can update the firmware from home. This is why they are pull back to manufacture and inactive items now.


----------



## jbass350z

Guys, I have an issue with mine. I am overclocked to 100hz and using the on screen refresh rate counter I can see Gsync is working and games are smooth. This works for hours on end, but when I turn the monitor off and back on again the frame rates are completely screwy. The on screen counter stays at 100, but games run like they are only pushing 10-20FPS (really jumpy/laggy). Powering the monitor off and on again does not resolve it. The only fix is to go into the settings and click the apply & reboot button in the overclock settings.

Is anyone else having this issue? Is there any fix? Maybe drivers? I hope I don't have to RMA this thing because everything else is perfect.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Looking at that picture, I wouldn't say you were lucky at all unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would drive me nuts in a dark game.


It has been said that cameras do make it look worst than it actually is.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> Just got word from our internal sources. Massive recall on these monitors. Firmware needs an update. They did not say if we would have to send back the monitors or if we can update the firmware from home. This is why they are pull back to manufacture and inactive items now.


So they didn't get everything worked out after the initial Germany shipments? Wow...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbass350z*
> 
> Guys, I have an issue with mine. I am overclocked to 100hz and using the on screen refresh rate counter I can see Gsync is working and games are smooth. This works for hours on end, but when I turn the monitor off and back on again the frame rates are completely screwy. The on screen counter stays at 100, but games run like they are only pushing 10-20FPS (really jumpy/laggy). Powering the monitor off and on again does not resolve it. The only fix is to go into the settings and click the apply & reboot button in the overclock settings.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue? Is there any fix? Maybe drivers? I hope I don't have to RMA this thing because everything else is perfect.


With all the focus on the horizontal lines I have overlooked a couple other odd things. This reminds me of one of them where sometimes my FPS (reported by Steam) will get stuck at like 20 and nothing except rebooting it will fix it. Next time it happens I will try rebooting the monitor as you describe.


----------



## ErockR32

Nope. Looks like gonna be another revision that we are going to have to look for. Mine has been fine outside of a random noise on turn on once in awhile. So I am going to keep it till we get the next revision in at work.


----------



## drfish

Ugh, that's the problem isn't it? Even with the issues there's still not another monitor I'd want to use instead until this crap is resolved so there's no point in returning for a refund or an exchange.


----------



## ErockR32

Yea. I have not had any serious issues. I also run a 980 ti with this thing and run a high FPS anyways. So all these people complaining about issues seem to have a bit weaker machines than I. The bleed and other issues are not as prevalent on my unit.


----------



## funfordcobra

Id gladly pay and extra 400 not to have to wait for a few months or a year lmao. 400 to an adult is pretty much nothing.. It will be at least a year until you see this for 849 like you hope.
If you are a kid in school, yea I'd suggest wait a year or two or maybe even 3, or maybe not even game at all until you are done so the 1400 tag isn't so steep when you get financially situated.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> It has been said that cameras do make it look worst than it actually is.


something similar happens to mine

if it shut off as power saving option, with the PC still on, when I woke it up again the Gsync seems lost
no red led and no refresh number in the upper corner

I fire up a game, any game really, and Gsync kicks in normally

the other issue you experienced (very low FPS , below 20) was happenign to me with "Drivers 358.59+hotfix"

I'm using older version now with no prob


----------



## BethorMorgan

I cant believe ACER is gonna recall all those monitor again - it's gonna kill their business

very problably this round of firmware upgrade will be a "do it yourself at home"

_*Also because I fell so happy with my monitor that staying without it for 10 working days or so...it's a pain !*_









I'd like to bet it will improve Gsync integration...maybe removing the scanlines as it's the most common issue recently

it feels really strange that old GPU do not have scanlines issue (mine GTX 670 SLI for example)

I've only seen Scanlines issues from 980, 980TI and Titan...

can anyone confirm that ?


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> Yea. I have not had any serious issues. I also run a 980 ti with this thing and run a high FPS anyways. So all these people complaining about issues seem to have a bit weaker machines than I. The bleed and other issues are not as prevalent on my unit.


My issue is that for DayZ (or anyone that plays Arma III) you can't solve the problem with a GPU upgrade. Sometimes my 780 literally clocks down to ~600Mhz because it's utilization is so low and my CPU is pegged.

Even if I replaced my 2600k @ 4.6Ghz with a 6700K @ 4.6Ghz I'd only be talking about going from 25fps to 30fps best case scenario, that doesn't get me out of the realm of the horizontal line problem. *grumble grumble*

_Edit: My scanlines are on a 780, going to test on a 970 tonight if i can. Also testing my new DP cable tonight as well.

This is the first screen with G-Sync 2.0 - right? Wonder if that has anything to do with it. So little detail on that except about it allowing an extra input._


----------



## funfordcobra

Ive not seen scan lines on sli 980Tis, or 3 way SLI 770s.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> Yea. I have not had any serious issues. I also run a 980 ti with this thing and run a high FPS anyways. So all these people complaining about issues seem to have a bit weaker machines than I. The bleed and other issues are not as prevalent on my unit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> I've only seen Scanlines issues from 980, 980TI and Titan...
> 
> can anyone confirm that ?


I have a 980Ti, run high FPS and have scanlines. Dr Fish has a 780 and also has scan lines


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Ive not seen scan lines on sli 980Tis, or 3 way SLI 770s.


Have you tried intentionally running in such as way as to produce a very low frame rate? I would greatly appreciate someone that doesn't think they have the problem replicating the circumstances where it seems to be the most obvious. Totally understand if you're happy and don't want to know though.


----------



## jbass350z

I am wondering if they felt the pressure to get this thing out before the holidays and just rushed it out without proper QC. Also, why in the world would they not let us upgrade firmware ourselves? This is 2015!


----------



## ErockR32

Damn that sucks. I have not noticed any scan lines except on the pendulum at low fps. That sucks guys I am sorry. The email we got said about 80% of the units are affected by the issues you are reporting.

I am hoping they let use do the firmware on our own. It was a PITA to get the big ass box down to my room.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbass350z*
> 
> I am wondering if they felt the pressure to get this thing out before the holidays and just rushed it out without proper QC. Also, why in the world would they not let us upgrade firmware ourselves? This is 2015!


last round of firmware update was limited to the "alternate batch" for the blue banding issue - I guess some 100-300 units. I doubt more than this

I believe there are now 2000+ units delivered: recalling those for a "OEM factory upgrade" will be very COSTY !

but not as much as the VW Diesel story


----------



## drfish

If I return mine on Monday and then Acer speaks up about this/releases a firmware update the next day I will be so not happy.


----------



## drawmonster

I just got a call from a Manager at the Brentwood Microcenter. He was supposed to be looking for me an X34 that he could get shipped in from another store for me to exchange mine for. He said they got a company wide email this morning, and Acer is recalling all stock of the Predator X34s from Microcenter and other retailers.


----------



## ErockR32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drawmonster*
> 
> I just got a call from a Manager at the Brentwood Microcenter. He was supposed to be looking for me an X34 that he could get shipped in from another store for me to exchange mine for. He said they got a company wide email this morning, and Acer is recalling all stock of the Predator X34s from Microcenter and other retailers.


yup we actually got 4 in on todays truck and we are sending them right back out to acer now.


----------



## Amatyr

Hmm. If this is for the backlight then I'm not sending mine back just for that.


----------



## funfordcobra

ACER is officially pulling stock from retailers because of the issues. Anyone looking to get one will have to wait.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> ACER is officially pulling stock from retailers because of the issues. Anyone looking to get one will have to wait.


wow that is unexpected turn of events, what about us who got our monitors already?


----------



## ErockR32

I think it is for many issues not just the back light bleed.


----------



## drfish

Official word from Acer:
Quote:


> I appreciate your patience while we investigated the concerns discussed here related to the X34 backlight waking from sleep. After working with you and performing our own testing, we found that this symptom is seen most often when lower brightness settings are selected. Unfortunately, a firmware or "do it yourself" solution is not possible to address this. Instead Acer has identified that a hardware level remedy is required. So currently our repair and contact centers are being brought up to speed to assist.
> 
> This means, we suggest contacting your local support team who can help setup the repair services. Our repair turnaround time is very short in most regions, which means you will only be without your X34 for a few days. Note that Acer is also taking steps to apply this solution to inventory that has not reached customers yet.
> 
> Again thank you for your patience and assistance in working through this.


No word on the horizontal lines issue but you know I've asked!


----------



## jbass350z

And for those of us who received them? Now what?


----------



## atomicus

A recall must be to do with the lines or the half dark screen issue, maybe to do with G-Sync perhaps... it certainly won't be because of BLB or glow because that can't be fixed.


----------



## Vladislavs

so this is only about back light issue recall, then after we get them back, they going to do another recall regarding scan lines







nice


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Id gladly pay and extra 400 not to have to wait for a few months or a year lmao. 400 to an adult is pretty much nothing.


You have to *HAVE IT NOW* and you don't care what the price is, and that is fine. After all, it is YOUR money that you are blowing away. But. fortunately for me, *I do not need to have to HAVE IT NOW*, so I'll be $400.00 dollars richer while you'll be $400.00 poorer from this purchase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> ...so the 1400 tag isn't so steep when you get financially situated


It's not about being "financially situated." It's about what is the product WORTH TO YOU? Just because you're "financially situated" doesn't mean you began to buy shares/products at any price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> It will be at least a year until you see this for 849 like you hope.


I highly doubt it. It took Acer XR341CK little over two months to drop from $1,199.99 to $849.99.


----------



## Crimson AL

Where can we find out more information on this? What about those who already have one? Mine's fine, no problems other than standard IPS stuff but I'd like to know more about this.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You have to *HAVE IT NOW* and you don't care what the price is, and that is fine. After all, it is YOUR money that you are spending. But. fortunately for me, I do not have to HAVE IT NOW, so I'll be $400.00 dollars richer while you'll be $400.00 poorer from this purchase.
> 
> It's not about being financially situated. It's about what is the product WORTH TO YOU?" Just because you're "financially situated doesn't mean you began to by shares/products at any price.
> I highly doubt it. It took Acer XR341CK little over two months to drop from $1,199.99 to $849.99.


Uhh trying to draw a parallel by comparing freesync + AMD VERSUS Gsync + Nvidia is pretty absurd. They appeal to completely different market segments because Nvidia + Gsync is the premium market leader at the moment. Your literally comparing Corvette sales to Cobalt sales.

And as far as pricing and value, that is in the eye of the beholder....this X34 does everything I need and replaces three displays on my desk which cost well over the X34s cost.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> Uhh trying to draw a parallel by comparing freesync + AMD VERSUS Gsync + Nvidia is pretty absurd. They appeal to completely different market segments because Nvidia + Gsync is the premium market leader at the moment. Your literally comparing Corvette sales to Cobalt sales.


Only time will tell.


----------



## funfordcobra

This recall is ONLY the backlight sleep issue. NOTHING else so don't be too quick to send your x34 off yet. There will be more fixes...


----------



## ErockR32

It wont be 850 in 2 months that is for sure. The freesync monitors are all cheaper solutions than GSYNC ones are. It maybe drop to 999 but not much lower than that and that might be a few more then 2 months. Also this will be the top dog along with the asus for some time to come. Next step is VR.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> last round of firmware update was limited to the "alternate batch" for the blue banding issue - I guess some 100-300 units. I doubt more than this
> 
> I believe there are now 2000+ units delivered: recalling those for a "OEM factory upgrade" will be very COSTY !
> 
> but not as much as the VW Diesel story


Yes, it will be costly. Though I would venture to say there is a huge markup on these monitors so they probably aren't losing any money all things considered.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> You have to *HAVE IT NOW* and you don't care what the price is, and that is fine. After all, it is YOUR money that you are blowing away. But. fortunately for me, *I do not need to have to HAVE IT NOW*, so I'll be $400.00 dollars richer while you'll be $400.00 poorer from this purchase.
> 
> It's not about being "financially situated." It's about what is the product WORTH TO YOU?" Just because you're "financially situated doesn't mean you began to buy shares/products at any price.
> I highly doubt it. It took Acer XR341CK little over two months to drop from $1,199.99 to $849.99.


lol now you're just reaching..for anything. I'd gladly pay 400 for a higher quality of life. (that's what this is going to give me to some degree) By the time this is 849, I'll have moved on to a 21:9 OLED 144hz DP 1.3 monitor 4k (or higher resolution) and you will be on that thread crying how its not worth it to you.. lol

The first gen panels like my old LG34UM95P are just now falling to 850 after 2 years. You've gone beyond wishful thinking and stepped into delusion lol.

I think you should go ahead and buy the CKA, you seem more in lines with an AMD fanboy and they are just silly 99% of the time.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> This recall is ONLY the backlight sleep issue. NOTHING else so don't be too quick to send your x34 off yet. There will be more fixes...


The Acer guy did say they were at least aware of the horizontal line issue.

I'm pretty sure I'll be returning mine for a refund come Monday, next week is the last week I can do so with NewEgg.


----------



## nojati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Looking at that picture, I wouldn't say you were lucky at all unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would drive me nuts in a dark game.


I used my blackberry camera which is not that great, its not really that noticable


----------



## CallsignVega

Man these RMA's are going to eat heavily into Acer's profits on this monitor. They brought it on themselves though not thoroughly testing. I wonder what the chances are that you would recieve your exact panel back. Mines pretty good and I wouldn't want to get someone elses crappy one.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Man these RMA's are going to eat heavily into Acer's profits on this monitor.


Do you think companies are really that stupid? They've already charged that to you beforehand.


----------



## funfordcobra

Great post once again. Just trying to antagonize someone?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Do you think companies are really that stupid? They've already charged that to you beforehand.


I would say a company that releases a monitor with a serious and obvious banding fault to begin with is less than smart. To then follow this with a back-light sleep issue AND an apparent fault at low FPS with scan lines, indicating they did ZERO testing of this monitor whatsoever, would suggest they are operating at hitherto undiscovered levels of incompetency. If you were a major shareholder in Acer right now, I highly doubt you'd be sitting there confidently telling everyone your money was in the hands of smart people.


----------



## eucalyptus

Another question for you folks, do EVERYONE has these latest scanline problems? Seems like that it's a lot of happy people not complaining about anything...


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Another question for you folks, do EVERYONE has these latest scanline problems? Seems like that it's a lot of happy people not complaining about anything...


I've been trying to get people to confirm that. We need some people without the problem to simulate what the people are doing that have the problem and see if they get it then too. Especially now that there is a recall it seems like there's nothing to lose even with the "you can't unsee it" consequences...


----------



## ErockR32

I only see it with the gsync demo at LOW FPS ... Even with arma III I am above 60 fps so it is fine for me. Most of my games I play currently run 75-100 fps so I do not see it in gaming. I only see the scanline if I run that demo and it is operating at low FPS


----------



## drfish

BTW, this is probably common sense but I wanted to confirm... Just talked with NewEgg chat and they said no problem to get a refund on the extended warranty when I return the monitor.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Another question for you folks, do EVERYONE has these latest scanline problems? Seems like that it's a lot of happy people not complaining about anything...


Man I don't know. I sent a PM to ACER Cory about Advanced RMAs. Of course they would put a 1300+ hold on your card but I really don't want to be without a monitor for 2 weeks. Even using a 4k @ 60hz is such a downgrade from this.

If they do advanced RMAs I will keep it because I don't have any of these issues with my brightness set at 50%. No scan lines, no coil whine, 5% backlight bleed at most so I feel like I have more to lose by returning it than keeping it. I'm just afraid it will hurt the monitors life.

Conclusion:
If they will do advanced RMAs I will keep it and just take the holding charge on my CC while they send me a new one.

If the only option is to send it in at my own expense and be out a monitor for 2 weeks, its going back to newegg for a full refund. reluctantly...just on principal.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I haven't seen one trace of these scanlines. I have played a variety of games, tested with the pendulum demo, overclocked my monitor to 100 and took it back to 60.. high fps, low fps in game.. no change, no lines.
> 
> Its not as widespread as some would suggest, of this I'm sure.


Uhm, a good theory! But how would that actually work, they are supposed to all be the same?

Maybe I should hang on anyway. I bet I would not notice anything faulty, coming from a 15.6" 60Hz IPS laptop
















Because, before I heard of this scanlines (which I still don't really get what it is) I only seen good stuff with V2 and it's a keeper.


----------



## funfordcobra

BTW I wont know until he PMs me back. (however long that takes) I put in the title its time sensitive because I'm sure he's getting flooded with PMs about this crap.


----------



## funfordcobra

I believe the pendulum demo is just a example. You can download this test and use it on a non gsync monitor and get the same results as a gsync monitor checking the same boxes and settings the same. So I don't believe the pendulum test to be valid for anything but visuals and and example of HOW Gsync can work.

I haven't found ANYTHING that confirms that gsync is actually working besides if the MNT status LED is on (acer) or red gsync ring is on (asus).


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I would say a company that releases a monitor with a serious and obvious banding fault to begin with is less than smart. To then follow this with a back-light sleep issue AND an apparent fault at low FPS with scan lines, indicating they did ZERO testing of this monitor whatsoever, would suggest they are operating at hitherto undiscovered levels of incompetency. If you were a major shareholder in Acer right now, I highly doubt you'd be sitting there confidently telling everyone your money was in the hands of smart people.


It even goes beyond that. What seemed like a very bad release schedule for Asus (because Acer would steal the sales by releasing before) might become an amazing R&D and marketing move.

Asus was probably aware of the panel problems since it's the same one for their PG348Q. By letting Acer rush it out and having to deal with all these issues (with 2 call back for firmware/hardware updates in less than 2 months, I think we can safely say it's not a really smooth release), Asus is monitoring a free benchmark at the expense of a competitor. Even better, they will probably fix the issues before releasing the product and put emphasis on how their product is more stable and a better experience than with Acer.

That's pretty brilliant if you ask me.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Uhm, a good theory! But how would that actually work, they are supposed to all be the same?
> 
> Maybe I should hang on anyway. I bet I would not notice anything faulty, coming from a 15.6" 60Hz IPS laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because, before I heard of this scanlines (which I still don't really get what it is) I only seen good stuff with V2 and it's a keeper.


Yeah it seems like overall its pretty tough to notice, but that's also based on user.. some people are more sensitive to it, and some have it worse than others. I've read some people only see it in spots of the screen when they have certain things enabled, like overdrive. Others have it over the entire screen when their FPS is low.

Not really meaningful until such time as Acer acknowledges it.. IF they acknowledge it. though, if it were me, I'd certainly be sending them all the proof they'd need to see its a real issue.


----------



## funfordcobra

Well I wouldn't go that far about acer taking notes. Their PG279 lauch is ALMOST just as bad as the x34. They didn't take any notes from the rog swift. They just put 21 more HZ on the SAME panel with a new shell. Asus and acer are horrible but there just aren't any choices now.


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> I haven't seen one trace of these scanlines. I have played a variety of games, tested with the pendulum demo, overclocked my monitor to 100 and took it back to 60.. high fps, low fps in game.. no change, no lines.
> 
> Its not as widespread as some would suggest, of this I'm sure.


It might fall under the adage that people generally don't go online to write about stuff when it works correctly, but they sure do when it doesn't.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> It even goes beyond that. What seemed like a very bad release schedule for Asus (because Acer would steal the sales by releasing before) might become an amazing R&D and marketing move.
> 
> Asus was probably aware of the panel problems since it's the same one for their PG348Q. By letting Acer rush it out and having to deal with all these issues (with 2 call back for firmware/hardware updates in less than 2 months, I think we can safely say it's not a really smooth release), Asus is monitoring a free benchmark at the expense of a competitor. Even better, they will probably fix the issues before releasing the product and put emphasis on how their product is more stable and a better experience than with Acer.
> 
> That's pretty brilliant if you ask me.


Uhhhh I wouldn't be so sure about that.

Its technology. Monitors will be released and there will be issues. Asus will release monitors to consumers that have backlight bleed, that have dead pixels, and that slip past quality control. You're not wrong in suggesting that Asus is likely watching the x34 release VERY closely, but to expect them to release their product without their own set of glaring issues is naive imo.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> It might fall under the adage that people generally don't go online to write about stuff when it works correctly, but they sure do when it doesn't.


no doubt about it.. always the case, which is why issues become these broad sweeping problems with a product when it fact they are anything but.


----------



## eucalyptus

About the prices...

They are dropping VERY hard here in Scandinavia!

In Norway you can get the X34 for 1100 usd, but they only ship within Norway or for pickup in their stores...

And in Sweden several stores has big coupons for this monitor, from 1490 USD now down to 1320 USD with coupon.

Just realised how overpriced Sweden is, even when the USD is insanely strong....


----------



## drfish

No a surprise but just confirming that my new shorter DP cable makes no difference at all.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> No a surprise but just confirming that my new shorter DP cable makes no difference at all.


TY for checking!


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> No, just trying to backup my point up, I would get Samsung, Dell or LG over ASUS, however between ASUS and ACER, we know ASUS has better QC, this monitor was rushed, with many issues. I am just commenting on facts based on this monitor.
> 
> I have contributed a lot to this thread and many others on this website.
> 
> What I cannot understand is how ACER could release this monitor with all these issues.


And again.. you actually believe that other monitors and manufacturers are so much better, you are kidding yourself. Of course the monitor was rushed since Acer wanted to be first on the scene with the specs on the X34, and they are. Sure, there will be issues when you release a new product a large amount of the time.. this is not isolated to Acer only.. I mean really, is that what you think?

What you also are ignoring is the fact that many users don't have any issues.. I'm one of them. More people will voice their concerns than not with a new product.. Many people out there don't participate on forums like this one and are happily enjoying their displays. You make it seem as if everyone has problems with it, which is utterly untrue.

All you're doing is throwing dirt and you don't need to be. Its senseless and serves no-one other than yourself.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> And again.. you actually believe that other monitors and manufacturers are so much better, you are kidding yourself. Of course the monitor was rushed since Acer wanted to be first on the scene with the specs on the X34, and they are. Sure, there will be issues when you release a new product a large amount of the time.. this is not isolated to Acer only.. I mean really, is that what you think?
> 
> What you also are ignoring is the fact that many users don't have any issues.. I'm one of them. More people will voice their concerns than not with a new product.. Many people out there don't participate on forums like this one and are happily enjoying their displays. You make it seem as if everyone has problems with it, which is utterly untrue.
> 
> All you're doing is throwing dirt and you don't need to be. Its senseless and serves no-one other than yourself.


You could also say, there could be many people with issues that do not use forums, do not just assume that because they are not on here, they do not have problems.


----------



## Crimson AL

Looks like Black Ops 3 supports 21:9.


----------



## telc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimson AL*
> 
> Looks like Black Ops 3 supports 21:9.


Yes it does but I can't get it to run at 100hz refresh. It won't let you choose 100Hz in the game settings. For me anyway.....


----------



## Crimson AL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> Yes it does but I can't get it to run at 100hz refresh. It won't let you choose 100Hz in the game settings. For me anyway.....


I had the same problem but if you unselect sync refresh rate or whatever that check box is in the game settings and use Windowed (full screen) it will let you go up to 100. Make sure you have "Enable G Sync for windowed and full screen mode" selected in nvidia control panel too.


----------



## telc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimson AL*
> 
> I had the same problem but if you unselect sync refresh rate or whatever that check box is in the game settings and use Windowed (full screen) it will let you go up to 100. Make sure you have "Enable G Sync for windowed and full screen mode" selected in nvidia control panel too.


Sweet. Thanks for the tip. I shall give it a go next time I play it.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimson AL*
> 
> I had the same problem but if you unselect sync refresh rate or whatever that check box is in the game settings and use Windowed (full screen) it will let you go up to 100. Make sure you have "Enable G Sync for windowed and full screen mode" selected in nvidia control panel too.


I disagree with your g-sync selection. I (and at least one other user in this thread) have experienced significantly higher frame rates by setting "enable g-sync to work only in full screen mode" over enabling it for full screen and windowed. I believe this is a driver issue so maybe nvidia has fixed it in the drivers that came out the other day. But as an experiment, fire up a heavy hitting title like Far Cry 4 and Witcher 3 and compare the two g-sync settings. (I'm assuming you game only in full screen obviously )


----------



## Crimson AL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I disagree with your g-sync selection. I (and at least one other user in this thread) have experienced significantly higher frame rates by setting "enable g-sync to work only in full screen mode" over enabling it for full screen and windowed. I believe this is a driver issue so maybe nvidia has fixed it in the drivers that came out the other day. But as an experiment, fire up a heavy hitting title like Far Cry 4 and Witcher 3 and compare the two g-sync settings. (I'm assuming you game only in full screen obviously )


Good stuff, I didn't know that. This is the only one I use in non-full screen mode and I get the 100 or there abouts so can't tell...I may try it just to see if it feels better.


----------



## latexyankee

Would someone kindly explain the hair dryer method for blb, its effectiveness and downsides (aside overheating)? This is the only real issue i have with the display at this moment. I figure there is no hurt in trying with the recall in place.

On another note I'm not sure how to feel regarding the current situation. I dont notice the scan lines enough to be bothered and I do have the sleep issue in random intervals. I just wonder if firmware is all thats needed. Wouldnt a company marketing such a high end product have faith in the intelligence of said products consumers to administer a fw upgrade? Wouldnt it be logical to at least offer the choice? There are no 14 year old children purchasing or reviewing this display. Something seems off to me although I've been told I always expect the worse. So what are we to do, just wait it out?


----------



## funfordcobra

At this point since there's been a recall, I wouldn't try it.


----------



## telc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I disagree with your g-sync selection. I (and at least one other user in this thread) have experienced significantly higher frame rates by setting "enable g-sync to work only in full screen mode" over enabling it for full screen and windowed. I believe this is a driver issue so maybe nvidia has fixed it in the drivers that came out the other day. But as an experiment, fire up a heavy hitting title like Far Cry 4 and Witcher 3 and compare the two g-sync settings. (I'm assuming you game only in full screen obviously )


Enabling G Sync for windowed and full screen mode works great on Black Ops III.


----------



## Sgtstinker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Would someone kindly explain the hair dryer method for blb, its effectiveness and downsides (aside overheating)? This is the only real issue i have with the display at this moment. I figure there is no hurt in trying with the recall in place.
> 
> On another note I'm not sure how to feel regarding the current situation. I dont notice the scan lines enough to be bothered and I do have the sleep issue in random intervals. I just wonder if firmware is all thats needed. Wouldnt a company marketing such a high end product have faith in the intelligence of said products consumers to administer a fw upgrade? Wouldnt it be logical to at least offer the choice? There are no 14 year old children purchasing or reviewing this display. Something seems off to me although I've been told I always expect the worse. So what are we to do, just wait it out?


An ACER rep said that it was hardware related and there would be no firmware. I'm just gonna wait it out for now. I ordered one yesterday from TigerDirect and it will be here Monday. I paid extra to get it here in time for the release of Fallout so I'm not sending it back for now..


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> Enabling G Sync for windowed and full screen mode works great on Black Ops III.


18 mins left for full download on steam







I hope input mouse lag is fixed though. I heard it was horrible since BO1.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> Enabling G Sync for windowed and full screen mode works great on Black Ops III.


I'm not saying it didn't work in one setting Vs the other, i was saying at least I and 1 other user here experienced significantly higher frame rates with g-sync set to full screen only in the nvidia control panel vs full screen+Windowed mode. No idea why since I (and the other guy as well) game in full screen mode only so the settings should yield identical frame rates, but they don't. You might do a frame rate comparison of the two settings.


----------



## telc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> I'm not saying it didn't work in one setting Vs the other, i was saying at least I and 1 other user here experienced significantly higher frame rates with g-sync set to full screen only in the nvidia control panel vs full screen+Windowed mode. No idea why since I (and the other guy as well) game in full screen mode only so the settings should yield identical frame rates, but they don't. You might do a frame rate comparison of the two settings.


I should have elaborated more - Enabling G Sync for windowed and full screen mode was the only way I could Black Ops III to run at 100Hz refresh.


----------



## Mountainlifter

G-sync clock/power bug at high refresh rates recognized by Nvidia http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-Confirms-Clock-Speed-Power-Increases-High-Refresh-Rates-Promises-Fix#comment-288962 Next driver set to have solution.

Will it solve scanlines? Fingers crossed folks.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> G-sync clock/power bug at high refresh rates recognized by Nvidia http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-Confirms-Clock-Speed-Power-Increases-High-Refresh-Rates-Promises-Fix#comment-288962 Next driver set to have solution.
> 
> Will it solve scanlines? Fingers crossed folks.


A quick scan of that link made it seem not relevant. It was talking about an increase in clock speed / power consumption when the gpu(s) were in idle.

Who cares what they're sucking at idle? Unless I missed a part about the card(s) misbehaving under heavy gaming load?


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> G-sync clock/power bug at high refresh rates recognized by Nvidia http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-Confirms-Clock-Speed-Power-Increases-High-Refresh-Rates-Promises-Fix#comment-288962 Next driver set to have solution.
> 
> Will it solve scanlines? Fingers crossed folks.


Awesome find! +1 for you


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> A quick scan of that link made it seem not relevant. It was talking about an increase in clock speed / power consumption when the gpu(s) were in idle.
> 
> Who cares what they're sucking at idle? Unless I missed a part about the card(s) misbehaving under heavy gaming load?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *telc*
> 
> I should have elaborated more - Enabling G Sync for windowed and full screen mode was the only way I could Black Ops III to run at 100Hz refresh.


Ahh ok thanks. I had similar issues with Arma 3. The only way I could get it to display >60 fps was to do an edit of the .cfg file. There was no ingame setting to adjust max refresh rate but if you look in the cfg file with notepad there is a "max frames per second=60" or something similar that you can change.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> A quick scan of that link made it seem not relevant. It was talking an increase in clock speed / power consumption when the gpu(s) were in idle.
> 
> Who cares what they're sucking at idle? Unless I missed a part about the card(s) misbehaving under heavy gaming load?


I can offer some speculation.

fact 1: We do not know the cause of the scan lines other than that it appears when G-sync is turned on.
(Some folks originally reported that OC also needs to be ON on the monitor OSD but I think this has been disproved.)

fact 2: We know that running at higher refresh rates, closer to 100, reduces the scanlines.

fact 3: "The GPU needs to maintain a certain pixel clock in order to support the required bandwidth of a particular refresh rate"

fact 4: GPU tries to idle at 135Mhz for Desktop at 144Hz (for 2560x1400) but this refresh needs high pixel clocks. But pixel clock and Gpu clock are linked in the case of monitor with G-sync module. So GPU clock has to ramp up to 800+Mhz to support pixel clock and so sucks more power even when sitting at the Desktop. This is the "bug" --> Pixel and GPU clocks are linked.

This fact 4 applies to monitors with G-sync only going by that article. I don't know why. "Guess what? You were right! That new monitor (or you) exposed a bug in the way our GPU was managing clocks for GSYNC and very high refresh rates." says Nvidia

If you work backwards on the *assumption* that scanlines are related to pixel clocks somehow: Gsync on --> variations in fps --> variations in refresh --> a given refresh requires a given pixel clock (fact3) but gpu clock is doing its own fluctuations based on load --> we see artifacts like scanlines. And since Gpu clock variation patterns differ from game to game, maybe that is why we don't see them in some games but see them in others. Maybe that is also why we don't see them at 100fps/hz (fact 2).

_*One way to test this out would be force KBoost On or flash the GPU to a custom bios that can keep the gpu clocks constantly high without the GPUboost stuff. And see if scanlines go away.*_ I think precision X16 or AB allows you to increase pixel clock independently of the gpu clock or something like that. I read that on a post by someone who was trying to hit 100Hz on his X34 that would not go above 95Hz.

ALL speculation folks. Don't take my word for it. It's just a hypothesis. Maybe someone can test my hypotheis with Kboost or custom bios here. But don't get too hopeful either. (okay, maybe a little if the testing works)

EDIT: if you haven't played with custom bios yet be careful to do your research before proceeding. Do not do it lightly


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> I can offer some speculation.
> 
> fact 1: We do not know the cause of the scan lines other than that it appears when G-sync is turned on.
> (Some folks originally reported that OC also needs to be ON on the monitor OSD but I think this has been disproved.)


Nope, this is still correct. No scanlines if G-Sync is on and OC is off. Scanlines appear if G-Sync and OC are on even if screen is at 60Hz though.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> Nope, this is still correct. No scanlines if G-Sync is on and OC is off. Scanlines appear if G-Sync and OC are on even if screen is at 60Hz though.


Ah well. That breaks my idea.

Still might be worth trying a kboost run on a game where you could detect scan lines easily. If only for the sake of trying random things


----------



## latexyankee

So has anyone registered the product with Acer yet? I purchased mine at Microcenter and in the event of a return I wonder if i can return it to store and have them handle the process.

Best situation would be wait it out until Asus is released, return to microcenter for store credit and go home with the Asus. Maybe erock can elaborate if this would be a possibility?

In the event of a recall how long do we have to get them refunded/exchanged?

Also as in my previous post could someone explain how to attempt the hair dryer blb fix? If the monitor is recalled and i have legal reason to return it, i think i will at least try to calm the back light bleed.


----------



## Deadeye

Right so i just had my X34 delivered and tested it out, here are my findings and impression:

- Is the DP cable included? because i could not find that with the monitor
- Coming from Asus Swift TN input lag is definitely there tried BF4 it's slightly more then Asus, but UT and Borderlands 2 definitely had more, for example i would definitely not use this monitor for UT competitive Asus felt so much better. Also tried lowering resolution it helped a bit but not to much.
- G-Sync problem is also there.
- Colour are really good much better then Swift
- AG coating much better, i can make out detail much better then i did with Swift TN
- Waking display from sleep half screen is dark (for me that does not bother)
- BLB is there but not sure if thats bothering my to much or not. but when you pay £1000 i would say to much
- Not able to reach 100hz with my 970 screen flickers like crazy, only 95hz works.

All in all especialy the input lag was to high for me i'm going to return this monitor. And looking maybe at Dell


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Right so i just had my X34 delivered and tested it out, here are my findings and impression:
> 
> - Is the DP cable included? because i could not find that with the monitor
> - Coming from Asus Swift TN input lag is definitely there tried BF4 it's slightly more then Asus, but UT and Borderlands 2 definitely had more, for example i would definitely not use this monitor for UT competitive Asus felt so much better. Also tried lowering resolution it helped a bit but not to much.
> - G-Sync problem is also there.
> - Colour are really good much better then Swift
> - AG coating much better, i can make out detail much better then i did with Swift TN
> - Waking display from sleep half screen is dark (for me that does not bother)
> - BLB is there but not sure if thats bothering my to much or not. but when you pay £1000 i would say to much
> - Not able to reach 100hz with my 970 screen flickers like crazy, only 95hz works.
> 
> All in all especialy the input lag was to high for me i'm going to return this monitor. And looking maybe at Dell


Are you sure about input lag? TFTCentral found that input lag on the X34 is actually only 3ms higher than the Swift, but both monitors are nearly input lag free to begin with.

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_predator_x34/lag.jpg

if you can feel the difference between 2ms and 5ms of input lag then maybe you should get a CRT with 0ms input lag


----------



## Zodiaksl

So about the recall. I live in Ottawa, Ontario Canada. I bought this monitor from NCIX with express RMA. What is the process to get the monitor fixed with the new firmware/get a replacement monitor with the new firmware as an individual?

Do I need to go through NCIX or do I have to contact Acer?
Is there a specific page I need to go to?
Do I have to pay for shipping myself or will a shipping form be provided for me?
Can I get a hold put on my credit card for the price of the monitor put on my card, have them send me an already firmware fixed model, I send them mine and the credit card hold be removed?

Thank you


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zodiaksl*
> 
> So about the recall. I live in Ottawa, Ontario Canada. I bought this monitor from NCIX with express RMA. What is the process to get the monitor fixed with the new firmware/get a replacement monitor with the new firmware as an individual?
> 
> Do I need to go through NCIX or do I have to contact Acer?
> Is there a specific page I need to go to?
> Do I have to pay for shipping myself or will a shipping form be provided for me?
> Can I get a hold put on my credit card for the price of the monitor put on my card, have them send me an already firmware fixed model, I send them mine and the credit card hold be removed?
> 
> Thank you


Do you actually have an issue with the monitor not waking from sleep? It seems people are going completely overboard with this 'recall' thing. All Acer are doing here is offering to fix a specific issue that some users won't even come across.


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaSparkul*
> 
> Are you sure about input lag? TFTCentral found that input lag on the X34 is actually only 3ms higher than the Swift, but both monitors are nearly input lag free to begin with.
> 
> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_predator_x34/lag.jpg
> 
> if you can feel the difference between 2ms and 5ms of input lag then maybe you should get a CRT with 0ms input lag


lol you might be right i need CRT







i was wandering same thing i know what TFTCentral measured but maybe this is what i feel then? i know on BF4 i was getting 144hz all the time on this monitor it's 95hz but it does feel that there is more input lag. But UT was the biggest that i've noticed same goes for Borderlands 2


----------



## Deadeye

Update:

About the input lag, apologies i had V-Sync on thats why i was getting lag, when i turned that off everything is fine.

But also i found that i'm still getting screen tearing when V-Sync is Off and G-Sync is On this is with no more then 95fps. Monitor also shows that G-Sync is active


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Well I wouldn't go that far about acer taking notes. Their PG279 lauch is ALMOST just as bad as the x34. They didn't take any notes from the rog swift. They just put 21 more HZ on the SAME panel with a new shell. Asus and acer are horrible but there just aren't any choices now.


If I recall right the panel in the PG279Q is NOT the same as the XB270HU, they are using a different version which is also what Acer will probably use for their newer XB271HU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Do you actually have an issue with the monitor not waking from sleep? It seems people are going completely overboard with this 'recall' thing. All Acer are doing here is offering to fix a specific issue that some users won't even come across.


I think that the WFS issue by itself is not big, however, if they are doing a mass recall to replace a piece of hardware it makes me think there is a deeper major root issue with it. Acer was able to get a monitor where to replace the WFS issue only this week basically, and sent the monitor to Nvidia for further analysis. This recall is being done really quickly, even faster than the one made for the blue banding fix (which only affected the first alternate.de stock).


----------



## SinfulRoad

So what mount would someone recommend I get for 2-3 monitors with this monitor? The stand on this monitor really encroaches on my space so I'd like to get a vesa mount. But man is this monitor a huge step up from my QNIX.


----------



## DNAJAY

Yes, I made the difficult choice to ship mine back to Newegg. Not because I couldn't live with the WFS issues, but because it's very likely indicative of a deeper problem. Keep in mind, they wouldn't issue a mass recall for a something so negligible. Not to make a mountain out of a molehill, but maybe they found this issue to shorten the lifespan of the monitor, catch fire, etc. Seems much more likely given their reaction to a little WFS issue. We'll probably see a press release in a few days I assume.

Acer's not known for the best QC, but I will say I was impressed by their customer service and quick ownership of the issues. I was still in my refund window, so that was the best option, but I'll be back once the bugs are taken care of.


----------



## ErockR32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> So has anyone registered the product with Acer yet? I purchased mine at Microcenter and in the event of a return I wonder if i can return it to store and have them handle the process.
> 
> Best situation would be wait it out until Asus is released, return to microcenter for store credit and go home with the Asus. Maybe erock can elaborate if this would be a possibility?
> 
> In the event of a recall how long do we have to get them refunded/exchanged?
> 
> Also as in my previous post could someone explain how to attempt the hair dryer blb fix? If the monitor is recalled and i have legal reason to return it, i think i will at least try to calm the back light bleed.


I do not see why we would not take the monitor back from you. It is still within the 30 day return period anyways. So you could get a refund or a gift card however you wanna do it.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> I do not see why we would not take the monitor back from you. It is still within the 30 day return period anyways. So you could get a refund or a gift card however you wanna do it.


Yea i just got back from microcenter to exchange a sound card. Returning it is not what i want, i dont want to be without it for a month or 2. I bought this specifically for fallout 4 and isnt this perfect timing. Acer can suck it, ill send it back when I'm ready and they will fix it then. If its a true recall they cannot turn you away in a few months. There are many people who have this issue, have no idea there is a recall and will not even investigate for months down the line when it becomes annoying. At that time they legally cannot deny you a fix with the same standards as everyone before you including free shipping both ways.

Im holding on to this for awhile, and when i decide to take a break from intense gaming come first of the year i will have them fix it or demand a refund. Be stern, confident, persistent and polite and you will always get what you want.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> If I recall right the panel in the PG279Q is NOT the same as the XB270HU, they are using a different version which is also what Acer will probably use for their newer XB271HU.


This is correct, according to the TFT Central review, but it doesn't seem to have improved things... the PG279Q is no better than the XB270HU by most accounts, so for all intents and purposes it might as well be using the same panel, as there's no real difference it would appear. The XB271HU will be no different either. This panel (I am convinced they are basically the same, despite different model numbers) needs to be laid to rest. It's a poor excuse for an IPS panel and the chances of getting a good one are very very slim. The wait continues for the IPS dream to become reality...


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> This is correct, according to the TFT Central review, but it doesn't seem to have improved things... the PG279Q is no better than the XB270HU by most accounts, so for all intents and purposes it might as well be using the same panel, as there's no real difference it would appear. The XB271HU will be no different either. This panel (I am convinced they are basically the same, despite different model numbers) needs to be laid to rest. It's a poor excuse for an IPS panel and the chances of getting a good one are very very slim. The wait continues for the IPS dream to become reality...


Oh okay. I have not followed closely news about the PG279Q since I don't care about getting another 16:9, I was not aware it was having the same issues.

I was looking into QHD to upgrade my monitor and build a new rig at the same time, but I fell in love with 21:9 so I'll go with that directly instead. More space for sidebars when working and for games, can't beat it


----------



## ErockR32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Yea i just got back from microcenter to exchange a sound card. Returning it is not what i want, i dont want to be without it for a month or 2. I bought this specifically for fallout 4 and isnt this perfect timing. Acer can suck it, ill send it back when I'm ready and they will fix it then. If its a true recall they cannot turn you away in a few months. There are many people who have this issue, have no idea there is a recall and will not even investigate for months down the line when it becomes annoying. At that time they legally cannot deny you a fix with the same standards as everyone before you including free shipping both ways.
> 
> Im holding on to this for awhile, and when i decide to take a break from intense gaming come first of the year i will have them fix it or demand a refund. Be stern, confident, persistent and polite and you will always get what you want.


yea at that point dealing direct with acer might be better. From what my manager tells me they are doing everything as fast as possible with shipping and stuff. We would have to wait to get a new inventory in from acer, go to our warehouse and then to the stores. Much longer process


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> yea at that point dealing direct with acer might be better. From what my manager tells me they are doing everything as fast as possible with shipping and stuff. We would have to wait to get a new inventory in from acer, go to our warehouse and then to the stores. Much longer process


Yea i didnt mean to come off rude, i love microcenter. I was just attempting my dream scenario which would be wait 2 months, go to microcenter and say i was notified of a recall, have them let me exchange the unit for another acer or the asus and be on my way. Manager at the store today confirmed after 30 days i need to contact the manufacturer.

So that sucks. I want to get my display swapped out/repaired but im not ready to part with it at this time. In a few months sure, i can play on another screen, but not until after xmas and ive had a good chunk of fallout.

What are you doing erock? Has there been an official statement from Acer on what to do and how long we have to comply?

My other real concern is the repair process. They will dissamble the monitor with no care and i guarantee blb will be worse when i get it back. If anything i want them to exchange it for a new model.


----------



## ErockR32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Yea i didnt mean to come off rude, i love microcenter. I was just attempting my dream scenario which would be wait 2 months, go to microcenter and say i was notified of a recall, have them let me exchange the unit for another acer or the asus and be on my way. Manager at the store today confirmed after 30 days i need to contact the manufacturer.
> 
> So that sucks. I want to get my display swapped out/repaired but im not ready to part with it at this time. In a few months sure, i can play on another screen, but not until after xmas and ive had a good chunk of fallout.
> 
> What are you doing erock? Has there been an official statement from Acer on what to do and how long we have to comply?
> 
> My other real concern is the repair process. They will dissamble the monitor with no care and i guarantee blb will be worse when i get it back. If anything i want them to exchange it for a new model.


Did not come off rude to me at all. you are good in my books.

I am going to keep mine until we get the next batch that are fixed and swap it. I bought the warranty so it might use that but with the recall I do not know how it would work to be honest. I am also lucky enough that my monitor really does not have any of the major issues everyone is reporting. The only big one is the random sound on turn on sometimes. But I just power it off and power back on and it is fine.

I just asked my manager and he said he does not know if there is a deadline on the recall for you to be able to do it via Micro Center. So you can either return it ( which you wanna play FO4) or call up acer and ask about turn around if they send you a new one that is fixed already or what the deal is.


----------



## Exogen

Going on two weeks now with my X34:

- No issues with G-Sync
- 100hz runs flawlessly on 980 Ti's
- No scanline issue
- No WFS LED issue (brightness at 35)
- No dead pixels
- Minimal BLB top left of screen, not noticeable at my brightness settings

Not going to jump the gun and return mine as I do not see a reason to.

I don't see Acer doing recalls because there is a "deeper underlying issue" but rather because this hits at the distributor level where with such a low amount of stock in circulation it's far easier to separate out batches that are possibly affected and minimize further issues if they just do a recall of the limited supply that's out in the wild now...even if a lot of people will never be affected with any issues with their X34.

Just because it requires them opening up an affected monitor (hence the recall) shouldn't mean it's anything drastic, because realistically, it can be a 5-10 second thing to fix the LED issue at their repair center but it's not something that they can reasonably have customers doing themselves and voiding warranty and such...that could get pretty messy.

All in all, very happy with my X34 and if anything changes i'll post here...but as of now, nothing but a smooth and flawless experience for me so far and i'll be enjoying Fallout 4 on it in just a couple days.


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> Did not come off rude to me at all. you are good in my books.
> 
> I am going to keep mine until we get the next batch that are fixed and swap it. I bought the warranty so it might use that but with the recall I do not know how it would work to be honest. I am also lucky enough that my monitor really does not have any of the major issues everyone is reporting. The only big one is the random sound on turn on sometimes. But I just power it off and power back on and it is fine.
> 
> I just asked my manager and he said he does not know if there is a deadline on the recall for you to be able to do it via Micro Center. So you can either return it ( which you wanna play FO4) or call up acer and ask about turn around if they send you a new one that is fixed already or what the deal is.


so you're planning on just swapping it when microcenter receives the updated units? I have a few days left to purchase the extended warranty microcenter offers...if I did do that would I also be able to swap no questions asked like the best buy policy? that may be the best bet.

I'm not really having problems either, I'd like more information from Acer on what they are actually recalling them for and if there is a liability and of NOT sending it back voids the (3 year?) warranty from Acer themselves.


----------



## Exogen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> so you're planning on just swapping it when microcenter receives the updated units? I have a few days left to purchase the extended warranty microcenter offers...if I did do that would I also be able to swap no questions asked like the best buy policy? that may be the best bet.
> 
> I'm not really having problems either, I'd like more information from Acer on what they are actually recalling them for and if there is a liability and of NOT sending it back voids the (3 year?) warranty from Acer themselves.


They would have to make it publicly known that the recall is mandatory if it actually were for any health/safety reasons, that sort of stuff. Also, they cannot void your warranty for not sending your monitor back...that's basically a wide open door for them to get sued.

People are seriously overreacting to this, which is fine given the price of the monitor, but still overreacting. If you have one and it ain't broke, seriously...don't try to fix it by sending it back to Acer. Accept that you won the 1st-gen hardware lottery and move on.

I'm just waiting for the flood of, "sent my X34 back to Acer just in case even though I had no issues and now I have 8 dead pixels, horrendous backlight bleed AND the WFS LED issue!" posts.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exogen*
> 
> Going on two weeks now with my X34:
> 
> - No issues with G-Sync
> - 100hz runs flawlessly on 980 Ti's
> - No scanline issue
> - No WFS LED issue (brightness at 35)
> - No dead pixels
> - Minimal BLB top left of screen, not noticeable at my brightness settings
> 
> Not going to jump the gun and return mine as I do not see a reason to.
> 
> I don't see Acer doing recalls because there is a "deeper underlying issue" but rather because this hits at the distributor level where with such a low amount of stock in circulation it's far easier to separate out batches that are possibly affected and minimize further issues if they just do a recall of the limited supply that's out in the wild now...even if a lot of people will never be affected with any issues with their X34.
> 
> Just because it requires them opening up an affected monitor (hence the recall) shouldn't mean it's anything drastic, because realistically, it can be a 5-10 second thing to fix the LED issue at their repair center but it's not something that they can reasonably have customers doing themselves and voiding warranty and such...that could get pretty messy.
> 
> All in all, very happy with my X34 and if anything changes i'll post here...but as of now, nothing but a smooth and flawless experience for me so far and i'll be enjoying Fallout 4 on it in just a couple days.


Yep,pretty much my experience as well. Haven't noticed anything that would convince me to send it back.. I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> _*One way to test this out would be force KBoost On or flash the GPU to a custom bios that can keep the gpu clocks constantly high without the GPUboost stuff. And see if scanlines go away.*_ I think precision X16 or AB allows you to increase pixel clock independently of the gpu clock or something like that. I read that on a post by someone who was trying to hit 100Hz on his X34 that would not go above 95Hz.
> 
> ALL speculation folks. Don't take my word for it. It's just a hypothesis. Maybe someone can test my hypotheis with Kboost or custom bios here. But don't get too hopeful either. (okay, maybe a little if the testing works)
> 
> EDIT: if you haven't played with custom bios yet be careful to do your research before proceeding. Do not do it lightly


Just to chime in, I've been running my 980 ti's on water on a custom bios since day 1 ish. Locked to 1480 on the core.

Your hypothesis still makes perfect sense... Like you said, fingers crossed!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Yep,pretty much my experience as well. Haven't noticed anything that would convince me to send it back.. I'm very happy with mine.


Likewise. Few issues, but nothing game breaking. I figure if Acer ever gets a fix for the scanlines, I'll send them my unit. My blb is debatable, but eh, this thing is gorgeous.

Whoops, double post. Quoted myself.


----------



## DNAJAY

Excellent points. I just wish ACER would have confirmed that logic. Instead it was "we're recalling everything, you should contact your local service center". End transmission. They didn't tell us the ramifications, if any, of not repairing it either. Granted, it's still early.

So yeah, it was a lot of money for the monitor and with only a few days left in my return window, it was a sucky call to have to make. Not Acer's fault, but the idea of shipping it turned me off too. My box already looked like someone took a hammer to it when it arrived from Newegg, so I wouldn't want to expose the monitor to yet another round of beatings. If there was damage, I'd outside my return window with Newegg and have to deal with Fed-Ex directly. What a headache.

I'm still impressed with ACER on how they handled it all so quickly, though and thier communication with the community.


----------



## Exogen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Excellent points. I just wish ACER would have confirmed that logic. Instead it was "we're recalling everything, you should contact your local service center". End transmission. They didn't tell us the ramifications, if any, of not repairing it either. Granted, it's still early.
> 
> So yeah, it was a lot of money for the monitor and with only a few days left in my return window, it was a sucky call to have to make. Not Acer's fault, but the idea of shipping it turned me off too. My box already looked like someone took a hammer to it when it arrived from Newegg, so I wouldn't want to expose the monitor to yet another round of beatings. If there was damage, I'd outside my return window with Newegg and have to deal with Fed-Ex directly. What a headache.
> 
> I'm still impressed with ACER on how they handled it all so quickly, though and thier communication with the community.


Good thing is these monitors have a 3-year warranty...if it's a thing where eventually ALL X34s will be affected then i'm pretty sure they'd make the recall mandatory, but it's definitely still early to assume that.

Even if that were the case, plenty of time to send it back to Acer regardless of whatever retailer you bought it from, cause if it's a manufacturing defect you're covered for all 3 of those years and Acer has to fix it (and heck, you can do a cheapo SquareTrade warranty or if you have AmEx or another credit card, there's options to extend that warranty by tacking on another year or two).

I'm sticking to my humble opinion that the situation is overblown, and that Acer is doing the right thing with the recall since there's such low stock that it's easier on them to nip it in the bud right now...and that there's a lot of us that have had ZERO issues and will likely never have any for as long as we own the X34. Probably easier to recall en masse than pick and choose batches when there's low stock out there in the wild.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Yea i just got back from microcenter to exchange a sound card. Returning it is not what i want, i dont want to be without it for a month or 2. I bought this specifically for fallout 4 and isnt this perfect timing. Acer can suck it, ill send it back when I'm ready and they will fix it then. If its a true recall they cannot turn you away in a few months. There are many people who have this issue, have no idea there is a recall and will not even investigate for months down the line when it becomes annoying. At that time they legally cannot deny you a fix with the same standards as everyone before you including free shipping both ways.
> 
> Im holding on to this for awhile, and when i decide to take a break from intense gaming come first of the year i will have them fix it or demand a refund. *Be stern, confident, persistent and polite and you will always get what you want*.


Unless SONY bricks your ps4 with a PSN update....no matter what you do, they tell you to stick it, pound salt & pay us $$$


----------



## ErockR32

I am going to keep it and swap it when the new one comes in that is fixed. But it all depends on if we have a timeline on the recall on it. I do not know if it will use my Micro Center warranty ( I doubt it ). I dont have as many issues as others. Like a few posters above, I run a 980ti and have had minimal issues and light bleed. I do not have an issue keeping the monitor for 3 - 6 months and swapping for a good batch.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Excellent points. I just wish ACER would have confirmed that logic. Instead it was "we're recalling everything, you should contact your local service center". End transmission. They didn't tell us the ramifications, if any, of not repairing it either. Granted, it's still early.
> 
> So yeah, it was a lot of money for the monitor and with only a few days left in my return window, it was a sucky call to have to make. Not Acer's fault, but the idea of shipping it turned me off too. My box already looked like someone took a hammer to it when it arrived from Newegg, so I wouldn't want to expose the monitor to yet another round of beatings. If there was damage, I'd outside my return window with Newegg and have to deal with Fed-Ex directly. What a headache.
> 
> I'm still impressed with ACER on how they handled it all so quickly, though and thier communication with the community.


What do you mean quickly, it took them 1 month to recall the monitor, also they announced it on a forum, not even contacting the people with the monitor. It should not have these issues in the first place, we cannot now say "they handled it quickly" it should have been handled months ago, they are not even fixing all the issues as well


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> What do you mean quickly, it took them 1 month to recall the monitor, also they announced it on a forum, not even contacting the people with the monitor. It should not have these issues in the first place, we cannot now say "they handled it quickly" it should have been handled months ago, they are not even fixing all the issues as well


Also a fair point, you're right. This is the 2nd recall, and it didn't take long for the community to start reporting the WFS "issue". Does make you wonder how thoroughly the monitor was QC'ed to begin with though. All I wanted as ACER to say it won't affect the lifespan of the monitor and I would have kept it, but that wasn't addressed even though many of us specially asked on several occasions. Again, it's still early and they might not know the answer yet.

Not that it's acceptable, but that's the risk us early adopters take with new tech. Of course that's industry-wide, not just ACER.

I was debating between the 27" 1440p 144hz, and the X34 early on. Never had a 144hz monitor, not to hijack the tread, but has anyone had 144hz, then went to the X34? Was it worth the loss in hz for the extra screen size?


----------



## Exogen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Also a fair point, you're right. This is the 2nd recall, and it didn't take long for the community to start reporting the WFS "issue". Does make you wonder how thoroughly the monitor was QC'ed to begin with though. All I wanted as ACER to say it won't affect the lifespan of the monitor and I would have kept it, but that wasn't addressed even though many of us specially asked on several occasions. Again, it's still early and they might not know the answer yet.
> 
> Not that it's acceptable, but that's the risk us early adopters take with new tech. Of course that's industry-wide, not just ACER.
> 
> I was debating between the 27" 1440p 144hz, and the X34 early on. Never had a 144hz monitor, not to hijack the tread, but has anyone had 144hz, then went to the X34? Was it worth the loss in hz for the extra screen size?


I still have my Acer XB270HU (flawless, no issues) as a secondary monitor, and I doubt i'll ever use it for anything other than the occasional CS:GO or Overwatch when it's released (144hz is killer for FPS games).

That said, If I could only choose one it'd be the X34...44hz is a not nearly as noticeable as the jump from 60hz to 100hz, unless you're a competitive FPS gamer. Nothing beats the immersion/screen real estate of an Ultrawide, and the extra resolution is totally worth it over a 2560x1440P + 144hz monitor. I would never go back and in fact, if I may outright sell my XB270HU now since I haven't even touched in in a couple weeks since I got my X34.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> I was debating between the 27" 1440p 144hz, and the X34 early on. Never had a 144hz monitor, not to hijack the tread, but has anyone had 144hz, then went to the X34? Was it worth the loss in hz for the extra screen size?


I'll do you even more an extreme comparison (note, this is about a year ago and of course before I got the X34):

I went from the 60 hz curved LG 34" (3440 x 1440) to the 144 hz Asus ROG Swift (27")

I lasted 2 days on the ROG swift and sold it on eBay.

Even going from 60 hz to 144 hz was a serious downgrade because of the flat 27" 2560 x 1440 vs curved 34" 3440 x 1440.

I cant imagine anyone here would prefer a flat 27" 2560 x 1440 over the X34

Edit:

It should be noted that I dont play competitive on-line FPS games however I did prefer Far Cry 4 much more on the 34" 60 hz LG vs the 27" 144hz Swift because of the IPS colors and wide screen real-estate.


----------



## latexyankee

I'm in the same boat as most. No real problems just bleed. My ocd takes over and once I see it I can't unsee. I end up concentrating on the corner more than the game.

That's a problem with me, just hoping fallout doesn't have real dark areas like witcher 3. I can never go back though and the fact they were pulled from retailers sucks. I was literally going to play the lottery and swap it at microcenter this weekend.

Also I was over on the Acer boards and its does seem this is blown out of proportion a tad. There was no banner exclaiming a global recall or any post of the sort. They are just saving face by offering free shipping and high turnaround for those who choose to partake in the "fix".


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as most. No real problems just bleed. My ocd takes over and once I see it I can't unsee. I end up concentrating on the corner more than the game.
> 
> That's a problem with me, just hoping fallout doesn't have real dark areas like witcher 3. I can never go back though and the fact they were pulled from retailers sucks. I was literally going to play the lottery and swap it at microcenter this weekend.
> 
> Also I was over on the Acer boards and its does seem this is blown out of proportion a tad. There was no banner exclaiming a global recall or any post of the sort. They are just saving face by offering free shipping and high turnaround for those who choose to partake in the "fix".


Thanks for your input.

After all this talk I decided to do some more testing. I opened up W3 and messed around with the OD settings.. set to Off, Normal, and Extreme and didn't notice any of the scanlines people are experiencing. I keep my OD on normal just the same, since the review I looked at on TFTreviews mentioned that was the best setting to avoid overshoot.

Overall I don't find the motion blur any worse than my previous Qnix monitor which also ran at 100hz. I'm sure there are other monitors that beat the X34 in motion blur, for sure there are.. but its certainly not ba enough to me. Playing fast games like UT will likely not be as ideal, but oh well. Everything else looks and plays awesome, so I'm very happy.

BLB for me is only noticable when the corners are super dark, which doesn't happen too often. Overall, I would say I actually notice it a couple times a week for but a moment. Its negligable in my usage.


----------



## Dr Mad

A friend of mine just received his X34 (from Amazon France) and it there's really good color uniformity and absolutely no bleeding, we instantly noticed scanlines in Arkham Knight, confirmed with Pendulum Gsync Demo.

It's even more noticeable than on my own X34 and scanlines are all over the screen, not only the left half side.

Running higher FPS games makes these scanlines a lot harder to notice but as soon as FPS drop to 85 and below, scanlines destroy image quality.

Manufacture date is September.

(will post some screens soon)


----------



## FasterThanLight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> A friend of mine just received his X34 (from Amazon France) and it there's really good color uniformity and absolutely no bleeding, we instantly noticed scanlines in Arkham Knight, confirmed with Pendulum Gsync Demo.
> 
> It's even more noticeable than on my own X34 and scanlines are all over the screen, not only the left half side.
> 
> Running higher FPS games makes these scanlines a lot harder to notice but as soon as FPS drop to 85 and below, scanlines destroy image quality.
> 
> Manufacture date is September.
> 
> (will post some screens soon)


Exactly my problem!


----------



## Exogen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> A friend of mine just received his X34 (from Amazon France) and it there's really good color uniformity and absolutely no bleeding, we instantly noticed scanlines in Arkham Knight, confirmed with Pendulum Gsync Demo.
> 
> It's even more noticeable than on my own X34 and scanlines are all over the screen, not only the left half side.
> 
> Running higher FPS games makes these scanlines a lot harder to notice but as soon as FPS drop to 85 and below, scanlines destroy image quality.
> 
> Manufacture date is September.
> 
> (will post some screens soon)


Yikes! That sounds awful. What GPU(s) is your friend running? Dual 980 Tis here, i've tried hard to see scan lines but never seem to have a problem, and i've also run the pendulum demo. I've had scan line issues on monitors previous to the X34, so I know i'm definitely not missing them on mine. Definitely curious of what your pics will look like.


----------



## Dr Mad

He has a single Titan X.

I personally have 2 980ti and also do have scanlines on my X34 (October, from Alternate.de).

I guess you're thinking about PG278Q which was vastly affected by vertical scanlines.
I remember the first one I owned was perfect but when it suddenly died, the replacement I got from Asus had vertical scanlines.

Honestly this is a major issue and I could easily trade 3-4 dead pixel for a scanlines free panel.

Maybe it's time to start a poll to see how many users do have scanlines on their own X34, especially when FPS are around 40-70.


----------



## FasterThanLight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> He has a single Titan X.
> 
> I personally have 2 980ti and also do have scanlines on my X34 (October, from Alternate.de).
> 
> I guess you're thinking about PG278Q which was vastly affected by vertical scanlines.
> I remember the first one I owned was perfect but when it suddenly died, the replacement I got from Asus had vertical scanlines.
> 
> Honestly this is a major issue and I could easily trade 3-4 dead pixel for a scanlines free panel.
> 
> Maybe it's time to start a poll to see how many users do have scanlines on their own X34, especially when FPS are around 40-70.


Thanks to the scanlines I think at this point I'm returning it as faulty for a refund, I have given Acer enough time to say whether they are aware and have a fix but sadly they haven't. My X34 is a perfect screen ruined by the scanlines problem. I'd like to add that although the scanlines reduce at 100FPS, (at least for me) they are still visible, just slightly less obnoxious.


----------



## Exogen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> He has a single Titan X.
> 
> I personally have 2 980ti and also do have scanlines on my X34 (October, from Alternate.de).
> 
> I guess you're thinking about PG278Q which was vastly affected by vertical scanlines.
> I remember the first one I owned was perfect but when it suddenly died, the replacement I got from Asus had vertical scanlines.
> 
> Honestly this is a major issue and I could easily trade 3-4 dead pixel for a scanlines free panel.
> 
> Maybe it's time to start a poll to see how many users do have scanlines on their own X34, especially when FPS are around 40-70.


I would return your X34 then, as I definitely do not have that problem.

I've tested over and over since I got it two weeks ago with the Pendulum demo. No problems aside from minimal backlight bleed on upper left that starts to get pronounced at anything higher than 45 brightness (I use 35 brightness as that is calibrated at 120cd/m2).

I had scan lines on a PG278Q and a 34UM95 and am very familiar with the issue. None to report so far though with the X34.


----------



## Mountainlifter

I have a feeling a lot of people haven't actually gone to the ACER forums to read exactly what their rep said.







I don't care to debate semantics such as what constitutes a "recall". Make of it what you will.

If I got a monitor with just WFS and no scanlines even at low FPS, I'd keep it.

If the WFS is a hardware fault that affects the life of the monitor, then so be it. We have three years warranty.


----------



## Exogen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> I have a feeling a lot of people haven't actually gone to the ACER forums to read exactly what their rep said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care to debate semantics such as what constitutes a "recall". Make of it what you will.
> 
> If I got a monitor with just WFS and no scanlines even at low FPS, I'd keep it.
> 
> If the WFS is a hardware fault that affects the life of the monitor, then so be it. We have three years warranty.


Completely agree.

And for those of us with no WFS or scanlines, or anything else...accept that we won the lottery and if it ain't broke...don't try to fix it! Next thing you know the thread will be filled with posts of people having issues they didn't have before just because they sent theirs back "just in case."

A 3-year warranty is pretty freaking awesome, and for many enthusiasts i'd like to believe that when we all upgrade to DP1.3 GPUs and larger UltraWide resolutions w/ 144hz are out, the X34 probably won't survive the want/need to upgrade anyways.


----------



## Mountainlifter

If you have no scanlines or WFS, that is awesome Exogen.

But the funny thing is that, despite my several requests, no one who does not have the scanlines issue has posted pictures of their panel when G-sync is on + monitor OC is on + pendulum demo at 45 fps.

I ask not in the spirit of demanding proof but with the idea that if those who have the problem can see for themselves that not all units are bad, they can hope to get it replaced.

But all I see is people who do not have the problem claiming that it is a non-issue because it is almost imperceptible. And people with the problem claiming that most units have the issue but it goes undetected.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exogen*
> 
> ....and for many enthusiasts i'd like to believe that when we all upgrade to DP1.3 GPUs and larger UltraWide resolutions w/ 144hz are out, the X34 probably won't survive the want/need to upgrade anyways.


+1

I love the X34 (I dont use sleep mode so I don't know or even care if mine suffers from that issue) but I will really love putting it on eBay when a 144hz 40" 4K screen comes out


----------



## jcde7ago

Been a while since i've posted on OCN, but I received my X34 a few days ago to replace my triple XB270HU setup and I can honestly say...i'm never going back from UltraWide ever again!









That said, I did keep a single XB270HU that I plan on using for CS:GO sessions and possibly for when Overwatch is released.

My experience thus far:

- *No scanlines.* Tested with G-Sync pendulum demo at all FPS options.

- *I do have WFS issue (I think).* Contrary to most folks, it is the left side of my monitor that the LED is not on when I initially power on the monitor. However, as SOON as it hits the Windows 10 lock screen, the LED is normal for the whole screen (this is when "DP" DisplayPort connection indicator comes up). My X34 has NEVER gone past the Windows lock screen without the entire screen lit up normally (which is expected functionality). This is a non-issue for me and it doesn't happen everytime. Sometimes the whole monitor will be lit up normally from initial power on. Again, i've never seen my desktop or Windows not lit up normally as expected. Only happens when the monitor is initially booting up, which actually takes quite a few seconds.

- *G-Sync works flawlessly.*

- *No dead pixels.*

- *OC'd to 100hz perfectly* with no issues on my 3x Titan Xs.

- *VERY minor blb on top left corner of the screen.* Appears to be a common theme with the X34, but it doesn't bother me at all (my XB270HUs were comparable). I'm using 37 brightness for optimal 120cd/m2, and the blb is not noticeable unless the entire screen is pitch black and I have all my lights off (which is pretty much never).

- *Immersion and screen space on UltraWides is amazing. I'm never going back to a triple monitor setup.*

- LED illumination is a nice bonus; speakers are okay, but would recommend sticking to headphones or using a separate, decent set; stand is probably really big for those who don't have deep desks (I actually love the stand given that i'm using an Ikea Gallant corner desk).

Conclusion:

*For anyone that can afford one, the X34 is absolutely worth the price of admission....as long as you win the lottery and manage to avoid some of the initial-launch lemons.* This is THE monitor to own right now; perfect balance of resolution, aspect ratio/immersion and refresh rate. I honestly can't tell the difference between the 144hz from the XB270HUs compared to the 100hz of the X34...at least not as much as the difference in going from, say, 60hz to 100hz. I'd give up the extra bit of refresh rate for the immersion and extra res. of the X34 any day.

Also, I won't be returning mine; I don't consider the negligible blb on one corner of the screen an issue and my WFS issue is completely gone by the time Windows loads every time, so those to me do not at all warrant a return when everything else about the monitor is perfect. If something comes up in the future, I have a 3-year warranty to back me up...and as has been said a few times in this thread already, if it ain't broke, no way am I going to try to fix it and risk other issues cropping up that I never originally had.

Best of luck to the folks looking to grab one and to those who are having to send theirs back for another (or back for a refund). New display technologies are always hit or miss in the first month or two, and i can appreciate that some people have to be victims of lemons to balance out the universe for the rest of us lucky ones. That's just the way it goes with tech sometimes; we've all victimized with something at one point or another for being an early adopter of the bleeding-edge.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> - *No scanlines.* Tested with G-Sync pendulum demo at all FPS options.


Fantastic review. I enjoyed reading it.
I am presuming that you also did the scanline tests with monitor OC on.

Great that some units dont have the scan lines issue.

Could you share the mfg date?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> If you have no scanlines or WFS, that is awesome Exogen.
> 
> But the funny thing is that, despite my several requests, no one who does not have the scanlines issue has posted pictures of their panel when G-sync is on + monitor OC is on + pendulum demo at 45 fps.
> 
> I ask not in the spirit of demanding proof but with the idea that if those who have the problem can see for themselves that not all units are bad, they can hope to get it replaced.
> 
> But all I see is people who do not have the problem claiming that it is a non-issue because it is almost imperceptible. And people with the problem claiming that most units have the issue but it goes undetected.


I'd like to see an apparently good unit with my own eyes as well which would help determine my going forward in an exchange, or not. My case isn't terrible, but if I could get one without it, I would try.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Fantastic review. I enjoyed reading it.
> I am presuming that you also did the scanline tests with monitor OC on.
> 
> Great that some units dont have the scan lines issue.
> 
> Could you share the mfg date?


Thanks!

Yep, scan lines test with OC on.

I actually have not had a look at the mfg date - is that just by the UPC and P/N information on the sticker on side of the box? If so, it just says 'September 2015.' If there is anywhere else that has a more granular date, i'm happy to check for you.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yep, scan lines test with OC on.
> 
> I actually have not had a look at the mfg date - is that just by the UPC and P/N information on the sticker on side of the box? If so, it just says 'September 2015.' If there is anywhere else that has a more granular date, i'm happy to check for you.


Thanks, that's what I wanted to know. So far, there doesn't seem to be any correlation between the last three months of manufacturing date and units with scan lines. It is random.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Thanks, that's what I wanted to know. So far, there doesn't seem to be any correlation between the last three months of manufacturing date and units with scan lines. It is random.


Cool.

The only other thing maybe worth mentioning is that I am not using the supplied DP cable but instead the third party one I was already using with my XB270HU - just a typical 6" Cable Matters gold-plated DP 1.2 cable. Nothing special I would presume, and more so just because it was easy for me to unplug from the XB270HU and plug right into the X34. What I did do to avoid issues before swapping monitors was to set my XB270HU to 60hz, reboot, confirm it was at 60hz then powered down my PC and swapped to the X34...just in case leaving the last monitor plugged into my system at 144hz caused any funky issues when I plugged in my X34, which would not be able to support that 144hz.

I think it's going to take some time for the scan lines issue to be nailed down, due to the randomness like you've mentioned but also because Acer hasn't really acknowledged it with any degree of certainty; the "recall" or what have you is to address the WFS issue affecting others seemingly during normal use and nothing else.


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I'd like to see an apparently good unit with my own eyes as well which would help determine my going forward in an exchange, or not. My case isn't terrible, but if I could get one without it, I would try.


Another way to look at this whole situation: Given all the information out there today, and assuming you hadn't purchased the monitor yet, would you still buy it today? I know no monitor's perfect, but for those with a refund option, it's worth at least a thought.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Another way to look at this whole situation: Given all the information out there today, and assuming you hadn't purchased the monitor yet, would you still buy it today? I know no monitor's perfect, but for those with a refund option, it's worth at least a thought.


I definitely would, but I'd return one with bad lines. But that one issue is really the only thing keeping it from perfection my needs. I wouldn't even return it unless there was a good chance id get one with zero scan lines which is why I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> If you have no scanlines or WFS, that is awesome Exogen.
> 
> But the funny thing is that, despite my several requests, no one who does not have the scanlines issue has posted pictures of their panel when G-sync is on + monitor OC is on + pendulum demo at 45 fps.
> 
> I ask not in the spirit of demanding proof but with the idea that if those who have the problem can see for themselves that not all units are bad, they can hope to get it replaced.
> 
> But all I see is people who do not have the problem claiming that it is a non-issue because it is almost imperceptible. And people with the problem claiming that most units have the issue but it goes undetected.


here is the test you asked for: picture from mobile phone, left side of monitor, 45 FPS fixed, Gsync on, OC to 95hz

pls download the image as the thumbnail quality is really poor


I see no scan lines or a very very faint trace of them


----------



## funfordcobra

Decided to keep and not return. I don't think the backlight is much of an issue and haven't had any other problems.


----------



## funfordcobra

And no scan lines. 45 fps as requested.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Your scan lines are faint, but they're there. Kind of spotty and almost non existent.


----------



## funfordcobra

If you are seeing any, that's from the phone. There's not any special cases where scan lines take up more or less pixels than they do. Either you have or you don't, they can't be faint. lol.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Your scan lines are faint, but they're there. Kind of spotty and almost non existent.


Are they? I downloaded both funfordcobra's and bethormorgan's pictures and looked at them closely. I don't see anything.

In the fourth picture from the top of funfordcobra's post, what looks like scan lines are just the sub-pixel matrix blacks.

This is supported by the fact that in some other pics you can see black vertical lines. black lines horizontal or vertical are just the sub-pixel matrix being exposed depending on the angle of the camera..

EDIT: thanks to bethormorgan and funfordcobra.


----------



## funfordcobra

I've not noticed any ever at any Hz or gsync on or off. I'm very sensitive to most monitor problems, especially scan lines and color shifts.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Sorry didn't actually see Cobras pictures.

In Beth's picture I believe I can see them to the right of the featured pillar. On Cobras panel it seems to be far less pronounced but I believe I can see a couple of "spots" where there are scan lines to the left of the pillar in the picture showing the whole monitor.

I could be mistaken on what im seeing but I see horizontal lines that look like mine.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I've not noticed any ever at any Hz or gsync on or off. I'm very sensitive to most monitor problems, especially scan lines and color shifts.


Thanks for the pictures. Your observations definitely lend credibility to the idea that only some monitors have the scan lines. I'm getting mine tomorrow afternoon. Hope to get one like yours.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Sorry didn't actually see Cobras pictures.
> 
> In Beth's picture I believe I can see them to the right of the featured pillar. On Cobras panel it seems to be far less pronounced but I believe I can see a couple of "spots" where there are scan lines to the left of the pillar in the picture showing the whole monitor.
> 
> I could be mistaken on what it is but I see horizontal lines that look like mine.


yeah, I noticed that too. Between the two pillars on the left side but it's tough to say if that's the camera doing something. As you move up from the mountain to the G-sync lettering, the panel at the top has no lines.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Sorry didn't actually see Cobras pictures.
> 
> In Beth's picture I believe I can see them to the right of the featured pillar. On Cobras panel it seems to be far less pronounced but I believe I can see a couple of "spots" where there are scan lines to the left of the pillar in the picture showing the whole monitor.
> 
> I could be mistaken on what im seeing but I see horizontal lines that look like mine.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I was wondering if maybe my own panel was effecting what I was seeing, so I put a gray image on the left side of my panel and was able to see the scan lines on windows, with g-sync disabled. Now I'm not sure what to do.

The right side is clear, and I still see the lines in their images on that side of my panel.

lol^


----------



## jcde7ago

Here's a few shots of mine if they're of any help. Don't see anything.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few shots of mine if they're of any help. Don't see anything.


I don't see a thing there, looks great. Thanks very much, made my decision an easier one.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I don't see a thing there, looks great. Thanks very much, made my decision an easier one.


No problem, glad to have helped. Best of luck to you!


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> And no scan lines. 45 fps as requested.


In this image they are so obvious it can't possibly be the problem, just the photo - but if you're looking for them on your screen this is a highly exaggerated version of what a lot of us are whining about.

I'm still debating about what to do with me. On Friday I was all set to pack it up tomorrow. Now, after a couple more days playing on it I'm not so sure again. The problem sucks but not having the screen would suck too. I played a few hours of Dawn of Discovery - Venice yesterday, frame-rate was 70-100 the whole time, I could see the lines if I looked closely, even at high FPS, especially over water.

I have until Wednesday to do a return to NewEgg. I'll give Acer until then to confirm if they can/will fix the scanline problem before I decide for sure.


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> In this image they are so obvious it can't possibly be the problem, just the photo - but if you're looking for them on your screen this is a highly exaggerated version of what a lot of us are whining about.
> 
> I'm still debating about what to do with me. On Friday I was all set to pack it up tomorrow. Now, after a couple more days playing on it I'm not so sure again. The problem sucks but not having the screen would suck too. I played a few hours of Dawn of Discovery - Venice yesterday, frame-rate was 70-100 the whole time, I could see the lines if I looked closely, even at high FPS, especially over water.
> 
> I have until Wednesday to do a return to NewEgg. I'll give Acer until then to confirm if they can/will fix the scanline problem before I decide for sure.


Thanks for explaining what scan lines are! Wasn't sure what you were all looking for. I can't say if mine had those or not, never got a chance to check for them. Could these have anything to do with the curve of the display? Good luck with your decision!


----------



## FasterThanLight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Thanks for explaining what scan lines are! Wasn't sure what you were all looking for. I can't say if mine had those or not, never got a chance to check for them. Could these have anything to do with the curve of the display? Good luck with your decision!


100% sure it hasn't got to do with the curve, it is entirely related to G-Sync, the lines only appear when G-Sync is enabled, no matter the refresh rate.


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FasterThanLight*
> 
> 100% sure it hasn't got to do with the curve, it is entirely related to G-Sync, the lines only appear when G-Sync is enabled, no matter the refresh rate.


Ah, then that could just be a driver issue potentially.


----------



## Mountainlifter

People new to scanlines

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/393568/highlight/true#M1483 see fragmachine's post

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-OC-amp-GSYNC-Scanline-problem/m-p/393009#U393009

People have tried drivers, changing cables, etc.

Edit: don't know why the links don't work. Select the text and choose go to.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> In this image they are so obvious it can't possibly be the problem, just the photo - but if you're looking for them on your screen this is a highly exaggerated version of what a lot of us are whining about.
> 
> I'm still debating about what to do with me. On Friday I was all set to pack it up tomorrow. Now, after a couple more days playing on it I'm not so sure again. The problem sucks but not having the screen would suck too. I played a few hours of Dawn of Discovery - Venice yesterday, frame-rate was 70-100 the whole time, I could see the lines if I looked closely, even at high FPS, especially over water.
> 
> I have until Wednesday to do a return to NewEgg. I'll give Acer until then to confirm if they can/will fix the scanline problem before I decide for sure.


Yea those are purly from the s6 edge I used to take the pic. In person there is not a single line.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> People new to scanlines
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/393568/highlight/true#M1483 see fragmachine's post
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-OC-amp-GSYNC-Scanline-problem/m-p/393009#U393009
> 
> People have tried drivers, changing cables, etc.
> 
> Edit: don't know why the links don't work. Select the text and choose go to.


when's your monitor arriving mate?


----------



## BethorMorgan

Hey all,

I did the test with Gsync "Fullscreen only" VS Gsync "Window+Fullscreen"

here some results - all of them confirms Fullscreen only is better for gaming

Witcher 3 delta +5 FPS noticeable on my rig (from 39 FPS to 44)
Assassin Creed II delta +2 FPS almost not noticeable
Batman AA GOTY delta +3 FPS almost not noticeable

but these values are HIGHLY dependent on the game itself, probably how 's coded

regards


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I can confirm on my unit that the scan lines don't need to have g-sync active to appear. It's simply turning on OC mode, and even with g-sync disabled I'm seeing them on grey's - took me this long to see that. Even when it's OCed to 75hz.

This leads me to believe that the panels that have scan lines are simply OCed too far, and that we may be possibly be playing an OCed panel lottery.

I'm in a similar boat to drfish in that I'd rather not send it away, and don't want to be without it, but I will probably be returning it to NCIX providing they make it a smooth RMA for me. I will either keep trying them until I get a good one, or wait it out a couple of weeks and see what comes of the scan line issue. It isn't noticeable at arm's length, making me reconsider but it's there.

In either case, this is _the_ monitor and is probably worth playing a bit of a roulette for. If I get three duds, I'll wait for Asus. I just much prefer this stand/bezel to the asus cyborg thingy. Though, perhaps there is some reason it is natively 75hz, where this is natively 60hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Yea those are purly from the s6 edge I used to take the pic. In person there is not a single line.


This is almost definitely where I was seeing lines from, as what fish pointed out is what I was seeing.

I'm going to assume that beth's pictures had the same issue, so it's three clear looking panels now. JC's were like crystal and my biggest motivation to return my lemon for a plum.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I can confirm on my unit that the scan lines don't need to have g-sync active to appear. It's simply turning on OC mode, and even with g-sync disabled I'm seeing them on grey's - took me this long to see that. Even when it's OCed to 75hz.


Ok but how could you explain why scanilnes to completely disappear everytime FPS are near the maximum refresh rate defined in OSD?
Why are they more noticeable when FPS go down?

I just finished some tests using Pendulum Demo (as we can switch Gsync On & Off) and there are the results :

1 - Overclock disabled / 60hz Nvidia Panel

No scanlines Gsync Gsync On or Off EXCEPT when moving FPS slider down to under 20-25fps. Then I notice the scanlines again when Gsync is ON.
Also, when ticking Gsync On & Off at low FPS, the upper screen flickers, especially when moving the mouse.

2 - Overclock enabled (75hz in OSD) / 60hz Nivida Panel

I wanted to see if when remaining at 60hz with OC ON, the scanlines would occur with Gsync.
So here it is, I can see them at 40 constant FPS & 40-60.
They disappear when I disable Gsync or when I move the slider to the max (60 fps)

I would have expected no scanlines but maybe it's because the refresh rate is internally set at 75hz.

So I'm going further

3 - Overclock enabled (75hz) / 75hz Nvidia Panel

Scanlines when Gsync enabled at 60 FPS and below but completely disappear when I moved the FPS slider to 75.

4 - I made the exact same test for 85/95/100hz

At 85hz, I could still see the scanlines at 75 FPS when they were not present with 75hz test (or at least noticeable) but disappear when approaching 82-85 FPS
Same result for 95/100hz

Also, scanlines strenght was the same in all different tests. They are as much perceptible at 60hz or 100hz.

To me, it has to do with the Gsync unit.

I did a test with 100hz overclock / Gsync disabled and absolutely none artefact/scanline nor frame skipping.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok but how could you explain why scanilnes to completely disappear everytime FPS are near the maximum refresh rate defined in OSD?
> Why are they more noticeable when FPS go down?
> 
> I just finished some tests using Pendulum Demo (as we can switch Gsync On & Off) and there are the results :
> 
> 1 - Overclock disabled / 60hz Nvidia Panel
> 
> No scanlines Gsync Gsync On or Off EXCEPT when moving FPS slider down to under 20-25fps. Then I notice the scanlines again when Gsync is ON.
> Also, when ticking Gsync On & Off at low FPS, the upper screen flickers, especially when moving the mouse.
> 
> 2 - Overclock enabled (75hz in OSD) / 60hz Nivida Panel
> 
> I wanted to see if when remaining at 60hz with OC ON, the scanlines would occur with Gsync.
> So here it is, I can see them at 40 constant FPS & 40-60.
> They disappear when I disable Gsync or when I move the slider to the max (60 fps)
> 
> I would have expected no scanlines but maybe it's because the refresh rate is internally set at 75hz.
> 
> So I'm going further
> 
> 3 - Overclock enabled (75hz) / 75hz Nvidia Panel
> 
> Scanlines when Gsync enabled at 60 FPS and below but completely disappear when I moved the FPS slider to 75.
> 
> 4 - I made the exact same test for 85/95/100hz
> 
> At 85hz, I could still see the scanlines at 75 FPS when they were not present with 75hz test (or at least noticeable) but disappear when approaching 82-85 FPS
> Same result for 95/100hz
> 
> Also, scanlines strenght was the same in all different tests. They are as much perceptible at 60hz or 100hz.
> 
> To me, it has to do with the Gsync unit.
> 
> I did a test with 100hz overclock / Gsync disabled and absolutely none artefact/scanline nor frame skipping.


Beats me man. Here are my results at 100hz:

GSYNC ON Pendulum test = Scanlines, lessen as the fps increases but do not vanish.

GSYNC ON Desktop (grey box) = Scanlines

GSYNC OFF Pendulum test = The lines are 99.999% non-existent, but if you stick your eyeball on the panel, you'll see they're there (not on every unit but certainly on mine).

GSYNC OFF Desktop (grey box) = Scanlines that aren't quite as dark as they are with gsync on, but still gross and _much_ worse than in the pendulum demo.

OC OFF/ GSYNC OFF = No scanlines.

OC OFF/ GSYNC ON = Faint scanlines in Pendulum test, none on desktop grey box.

The image in all cases is crystal clear on the right side of my panel to give me an idea of what it should look like. In either case, I'm getting scanlines with g-sync off/OC on, or even OC off and gsync on.

Playing GTA V and Diablo 3 all weekend and I cannot see a thing, except for in GTA V on distant, grey buildings in the horizon on the left side of the panel. Diablo 3 looks pristine. Forcing my FPS to 50 in D3 however, makes the scanlines appear.


----------



## Dr Mad

I must admit you're right.

I have faint scanlines on the desktop, I can see them when I move a plain grey box all over the screen.
Always on the left half side.









(100hz Gsync on or Off)

I don't know what to do; 21/9 is really godlike for gaming but in the other hand, I can't play withoug Gsync anymore.

Maybe I'll stick with XB270HU till the things turn to be better next year.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I must admit you're right.
> 
> I have faint scanlines on the desktop, I can see them when I move a plain grey box all over the screen.
> Always on the left half side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (100hz Gsync on or Off)
> 
> I don't know what to do; 21/9 is really godlike for gaming but in the other hand, I can't play withoug Gsync anymore.
> 
> Maybe I'll stick with XB270HU till the things turn to be better next year.


I feel you man. I never knew 21:9 would be as excellent as it is, and there is no going back from it or g-sync. If I end up getting one without the issue, I'll be sure to update.

Clear panels do seem to be out there.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I feel you man. I never knew 21:9 would be as excellent as it is, and there is no going back from it or g-sync. If I end up getting one without the issue, I'll be sure to update.
> 
> Clear panels do seem to be out there.


IMHO, you and anyone else with scan line issues should absolutely return your X34s.

What you guys describe and what i've seen with scan line issues on a couple different monitors in the past are totally different experiences compared to what I and a few others with flawless + scan line-free X34s are seeing with ours.

You guys paid the premium price for these X34s just like we did, and you should have a monitor where you're not constantly thinking in the back of your mind how sub-par it is compared to someone else's or feel like a "second-class" owner. If the experience you were looking for based on the price you paid for the X34 is different than mine (and it definitely seems like it is), then you deserve to have one that's just as problem-free. It might suck to go through the RMA hassle and the 2-3-4 weeks without an X34 and whatnot, especially if you don't have a viable backup monitor, but it's better to do it now than drive yourself crazy knowing that you're unhappy with your current X34 on the daily. My 2 cents.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, you and anyone else with scan line issues should absolutely return your X34s.
> 
> What you guys describe and what i've seen with scan line issues on a couple different monitors in the past are totally different experiences compared to what I and a few others with flawless + scan line-free X34s are seeing with ours.
> 
> You guys paid the premium price for these X34s just like we did, and you should have a monitor where you're not constantly thinking in the back of your mind how sub-par it is compared to someone else's or feel like a "second-class" owner. If the experience you were looking for based on the price you paid for the X34 is different than mine (and it definitely seems like it is), then you deserve to have one that's just as problem-free. It might suck to go through the RMA hassle and the 2-3-4 weeks without an X34 and whatnot, especially if you don't have a viable backup monitor, but it's better to do it now than drive yourself crazy knowing that you're unhappy with your current X34 on the daily. My 2 cents.


I couldn't agree more, and fired off NCIX an email about returning it after seeing your screen in particular.

I appreciate that, because it has been driving me nuts and will continue to do so even if I'm not seeing the lines, especially when I know there are units without the issue out there.


----------



## Dr Mad

Problem is that I suspect there's a lot less "flawless" panels than we could imagine.

Unless the ratio is 70/30 in favor of good panels, I'm not sure I have spare time to proceed to 3-4 returns/exchanges to get a perfect monitor :/


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Just because you suspect it does not make it so..

Wow what is with this forum? It's like everyone has just convinced themselves that every display that's been sold has issues though nobody could possibly say so without the relevant data needed to make such an assertion.

If you guys want to believe on a personal level, that's one thing.. But going onto forums and fearmongering is hardly helpful..unless you guys have some real tangible numbers consisting of hundreds of units and their out-of-box working states, all of this talk is merely conjecture.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Problem is that I suspect there's a lot less "flawless" panels than we could imagine.
> 
> Unless the ratio is 70/30 in favor of good panels, I'm not sure I have spare time to proceed to 3-4 returns/exchanges to get a perfect monitor :/


That's ridiculous logic considering that it is ALWAYS the minority that's likely to speak out about their issues while there are many more happy owners that will never care to hop on a forum or Reddit to flaunt about how happy they are with their flawless $1,300 monitor. I'm not sure why the X34 would be of any exception to what is a generally accepted train of thought regarding the "vocal minority."

Echoing what Scoobydooby11 has said, i've provided pictures and spoken to my experience with the X34, as have many other happy owners who have flawless ones. Obviously, you and others do not have the same experience, hence why I recommended an exchange...or go the refund route and don't bother with the product again. But from what i've seen in this thread so far and many others are a few people so glaringly unhappy with what they have that they're seemingly making it a more personal mission to make their experience as "gospel" rather than exceptions.

"Suspecting" that there's a lot less "flawless" panels out there? That's called confirmation bias...because that's exactly the kind of thing you seek out from others when visiting other forums and the like. You're probably honing in on others who also may have issues and not really paying much attention to everyone else who's a happy owner (or those happy owners who don't care to speak up about their positive experience).

I also "suspect" that there are FAR MORE "flawless" panels out there than ones with scan line issues. See what I did there?


----------



## Dr Mad

Do not make me say what I did not say, nobody says all X34 are affected by this specific issue but one thing is certain, not all of them are perfect.

If I'm not too confident enough for your taste, it's just because I have 2 X34 at home and both have scanlines (one is severely affected). Yesterday I saw a friend of mine who was unpacking his fresh display.
He also has scanlines and they are almost same as the worst I have.

Plus, we are 3-4 users on that french forum who share the same problem :

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/HardwarePeripheriques/Ecran/acer-xr341ck-freesync-sujet_65537_13.htm

So, you'll excuse me if by this day, I have doubts to be lucky enough and win the "extra X34 prize" within even 2-3 tries


----------



## Metros

It is funny when people say "if people are not on this forum, people have a good monitor" you cannot say that, more people might have problems that do not use this forum. So stop making that comment. We do not know, however if we take this forum as an example, lots of people have at least one problem with the monitor.

Is it a prerequisite of the monitor, to only use a forum if you have a problem.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Do not make me say what I did not say, nobody says all X34 are affected by this specific issue but one thing is certain, not all of them are perfect.


Show us all another lineup of monitors from any company where every unit is perfect?

Doesn't exist. In your case you clearly had a string of bad units witnessed between yourself and your friend. That sucks, but is a miniscule amount of monitors to base any judgements on whether its a "widespread" problem or not.

And that's all that I'm saying.. tone down the conjecture because you don't know any better than anyone else how many of these units are functioning optimally or not.


----------



## Dr Mad

Ok, I really do have to make progress in english.
But I think the discord is semantic based.

When I said that not all of them are perfect, I meant "scanlines free". And yes seeking perfection is hopeless, this is just a truism.

That being said, I-me-myself-imho, don't intend to have the final say, we are on a forum which is just a mass of subjectivites crossing themlseves into each other.

I didn't state anything certain about the good/lemon panel ratio, but *that in my case* I do not feel confident enough to enter a long and tedious process of exchanges until I get a good panel. You tell me that's BS because there are probably thousand and thousand users that are maybe (or not) happy with their display but understand that this feeling is based on what I see here and elsewhere, this all information I have to draw a trend and make a decision.

End of the discussion for me.


----------



## Qcbuild

ncix removed predator x34 from the website? can't find it anymore


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Show us all another lineup of monitors from any company where every unit is perfect?
> 
> Doesn't exist. In your case you clearly had a string of bad units witnessed between yourself and your friend. That sucks, but is a miniscule amount of monitors to base any judgements on whether its a "widespread" problem or not.
> 
> And that's all that I'm saying.. tone down the conjecture because you don't know any better than anyone else how many of these units are functioning optimally or not.


Yup. Everyone has a degree of confirmation bias based on their experience, and rightfully so.

The thing about the X34 is that there is so much hype around it, literally MORE than any other monitor i've seen here in recent memory...this thread alone was ridiculous before the thing was even released.

And what happened? Stock was so ridiculously limited that we've seen maybe what...a few hundred in the wild by now? Over the last ~4 weeks of availability? So of course when people start being vocal about the monitor, it's going to be on forums and Reddit, etc., and it's going to be because they have a reason to be vocal, aka...they have issues with the monitor. Yes, valid issues at that. But for every person that speaks up i'm willing to bet there's at least another one or more that is perfectly happy with their problem-free X34.

I ran the XB270HU Owner's Club here on OCN...and I cannot even begin to tell you the literally tens and tens of complaints I would see there about all of the problems that monitor had over the first 1-2 months....whereas I had ordered 3 in the first week, and all 3 were flawless except a dead pixel on one of them. We even had a running tally and most people were happy with theirs or had no issues...but of course some were convinced that the monitor was defective and that there was no way they could go through 3 or 4 of them and still get unlucky. We had a Google poll and many, many more people voted about the state of their XB270HU but NEVER actually posted about it at all in the Owner's thread, or any other place. And why would they if they were happy? Conversely, it makes perfect sense for someone who has similar issues as someone else to actually speak up about it to get that visibility. But one voice being louder than another doesn't mean anything other than some people are winning the lottery and others talking about it are not.

Guess what? MANY people went through 3+ XB270HUs to get "perfect" ones. When the PG278Q launched? SAME THING. When the LG 34UM95's launched? SAME THING.

Display technologies are a fickle thing, and the surest way to avoid problems is to NOT invest in a new display/monitor tech until it's been out for a couple of months. Otherwise, you are signing up 100% to play the lottery in the hopes of getting a perfect one, before manufacturing catches up and sorts through all of the issues that only arose once people started using them.

The X34 is just getting extra attention due to the sheer scarcity of stock, and the "problems" are being enhanced because of the "recall" that's taking place.

As has has been said before, the "recall" is a no brainer because it stops shipment of new product to retailers and allows Acer to damage control an utterly small amount of product in the wild as opposed to continuing to release them and perpetuating any problems...and it's easier to nip the issue in the bud if they just do a "general recall" as opposed to trying to contain it to certain batches probably because there's so few X34s out right now. And again...this is also only for the WFS LED issue, not even the scan lines issue that some people here have, whereas many of us who have provided pictures obviously do not.

Honestly, for those getting "lemon" monitors and are unhappy with them, i'd advise returning and playing the exchange game until you get an X34 that IS "perfect" (because yes, some of us do have those mythical, magical X34s without issues) or get a refund and wait for manufacturing to mature another month or two...or even wait for the ASUS option. But the banter back and forth i'm seeing between those of us who got "lucky" and those who did not is getting silly when one side so desperately wants to prove to the other side that their experience is so much more than an exception and instead must be "the rule," even for those who have "flawless" monitors. Because really...that's all i'm seeing in this thread, and I just started posting like...yesterday.


----------



## Mountainlifter

To add a bit to the debate about what percentage of monitors are faulty:

We often confuse mistakes on the assembly line to mistakes in fundamental design. The blue banding and wake-from-sleep are fundamental design mistakes that highlights the incompetence of an engineering team. (Though we blame engineering teams, it is most likely the incompetent managers who pushed the deadlines forward and created chaos. Same thing is happening at my workplace.)

The scan lines issue might be mistakes on the assembly line: I originally thought it was just another design mistake but reading that SmokeytheBear now sees it just with the Monitor OC On (+ Gsync OFF) and finally seeing pictures from those that don't have the issue (cobra and jcde7ago), I would have to attribute a higher probability to the idea that the scan lines are assembly line QC mistakes (aka panel lottery) and not those of design.

If true, this is good news for those with scanlines. Just get your units replaced until you get a good one (yes, you need to spend time on doing that but what can you do).


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athenaesword*
> 
> when's your monitor arriving mate?


It was supposed to be friday. Then t258 said the acer distro could get the units to him only on monday. And again today t258 says he will get it only on thursday. I have half a mind to cancel this monitor and get on with my work.


----------



## eucalyptus

About the statistics about faulty monitors...

Seems like, in Sweden, the 5-10 monitors that has arrived so far has no scan lines at all. Either the owners do have them and don´t notice, or they don't









I hope for the second alternative, should have mine next week. But I do not have my new rig up, far from, so can't do any testing









Talking to the experts now, are we sure now not every monitor is affected? It's randomly, only a few are defective and some has been cleared as 100% working?


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> You guys paid the premium price for these X34s just like we did, and you should have a monitor where you're not constantly thinking in the back of your mind how sub-par it is compared to someone else's or feel like a "second-class" owner.


You should leave that decision up to every X34 owner.

I personally see the scanlines on mine only when I'm intentionally searching for them. In regular gaming use, they just blur away in all the motion going on. And since the desktop always runs at maximum refresh rate, they don't appear there either. They also don't cause any larger distortion patterns like the blue banding issue did.

And this monitor already isn't "perfect" despite it's premium price. It's got minor BLB and IPS Glow by technical design and the casing doesn't fit seamlessly with the panel in a couple of places. But none of these issues really divert from the purpose I bought it for. I think it's fully comprehensible if some people don't go absolutely apes about all of this.


----------



## drfish

I'm giving Acer today and tomorrow to say whether or not they will fix the scanline problem. If they don't seem to have a grasp on it by then I will return to NewEgg for a refund on Wednesday. I'd say that considering the circumstances that's more than fair. I just wish there was another screen out there I could get to replace this one...


----------



## Dr Mad

Just got an answer from Acer France and they accept RMA only for WFS problem.
I told them about scanlines, provided photos & videos, but it can't be covered by the warranty since it occurs when panel is OC'd.
I was told that "scanlines" will not be taken in consideration, the panel is rated for 60hz, nothing more, they said. (and yes I know this is right)

If I send mine back to Acer, I will get the exact same display in return with only WFS fixed.
So the other alternative is to play with Alternate until I get a good panel but admitting they'll tolerate 2-3 returns, it costs me 70€ to ship back to Germany.

Since Acer won't consider any deffect when panel is working above 60hz, what will happen if faint scanlines become more and more noticeable with time (?)


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Just got an answer from Acer France and they accept RMA only for WFS problem.
> I told them about scanlines, provided photos & videos, but it can't be covered by the warranty since it occurs when panel is OC'd.
> I was told that "scanlines" will not be taken in consideration, the panel is rated for 60hz, nothing more, they said. (and yes I know this is right)
> 
> If I send mine back to Acer, I will get the exact same display in return with only WFS fixed.
> So the other alternative is to play with Alternate until I get a good panel but admitting they'll tolerate 2-3 returns, it costs me 70€ to ship back to Germany.
> 
> Since Acer won't consider any deffect when panel is working above 60hz, what will happen if faint scanlines become more and more noticeable with time (?)


OC doesn't have anything to do with mine, it can be at 60hz and the second I turn G-Sync on the scanlines appear......................


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Just got an answer from Acer France and they accept RMA only for WFS problem.
> I told them about scanlines, provided photos & videos, but it can't be covered by the warranty since it occurs when panel is OC'd.
> I was told that "scanlines" will not be taken in consideration, the panel is rated for 60hz, nothing more, they said. (and yes I know this is right)
> 
> If I send mine back to Acer, I will get the exact same display in return with only WFS fixed.
> So the other alternative is to play with Alternate until I get a good panel but admitting they'll tolerate 2-3 returns, it costs me 70€ to ship back to Germany.
> 
> Since Acer won't consider any deffect when panel is working above 60hz, what will happen if faint scanlines become more and more noticeable with time (?)


That is extremely disconcerting. This was talked about prior to the monitor's release, and was made out that we would be covered up to the advertised 100hz, since that's our primary reason for buying this (+g-sync) over "better", and cheaper alternatives. If I even get a replacement, and it isn't free of the scanlines, I'll probably try for a refund and wait it out for the asus model as much as I dislike it's stand. I imagine they will at least cover the advertised features.

Poor form Acer. Poor form.


----------



## Dr Mad

It's really confusing, depending on retailers, specifications vary from 60hz (neweggs), 100hz (overclockers.co.uk) and "60hz + upon 100hz max".

Acer's product page says "boost up" with everything that expression could mean to them.

http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-x34-series

Anyway, Acer's today position is that they won't exchange a monitor if yours is affected by horizontal lines when they occur at +60hz.

Is Asus PG348Q advertised 75 or 100hz?
Release date is still Q1 2016?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> It's really confusing, depending on retailers, specifications vary from 60hz (neweggs), 100hz (overclockers.co.uk) and "60hz + upon 100hz max".
> 
> Acer's product page says "boost up" with everything that expression could mean to them.
> 
> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-x34-series
> 
> Anyway, Acer's today position is that they won't exchange a monitor if yours is affected by horizontal lines when they occur at +60hz.
> 
> Is Asus PG348Q advertised 75 or 100hz?
> Release date is still Q1 2016?


It is 100hz, early January, could be end of December, ASUS are announcing the release date this month, however you still need to overclock it, unless they take it out, as it is finishing the design phase now.

"The 100Hz refresh rate with NVIDIA G-SYNC technology deliver smooth and stutter-free gaming, immediately noticeable in FPS and fast action games."

http://rog.asus.com/443322015/labels/event/ifa-2015-rog-swift-pg348q-curved-display-rog-7-1-gaming-headset-unveiled/


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> It's really confusing, depending on retailers, specifications vary from 60hz (neweggs), 100hz (overclockers.co.uk) and "60hz + upon 100hz max".
> 
> Acer's product page says "boost up" with everything that expression could mean to them.
> 
> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/predator-x34-series
> 
> Anyway, Acer's today position is that they won't exchange a monitor if yours is affected by horizontal lines when they occur at +60hz.
> 
> Is Asus PG348Q advertised 75 or 100hz?
> Release date is still Q1 2016?


To me that says, "Any issues beyond 60hz are your own to deal with" which is worrying.

The x34 is natively 60hz OCed to 100hz. The ASUS will be using a 75hz panel OCed to 100hz, but I could see ASUS covering any issues with it not OCing properly like they would with a Swift. I'm surprised on Acer's stance on it considering their statements prior to launch.

They're looking at an early December release (if they don't want to miss the holiday rush) possibly with an announcement in the next week or two.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> To me that says, "Any issues beyond 60hz are your own to deal with" which is worrying.
> 
> The x34 is natively 60hz OCed to 100hz. The ASUS will be using a 75hz panel OCed to 100hz, but I could see ASUS covering any issues with it not OCing properly like they would with a Swift. I'm surprised on Acer's stance on it considering their statements prior to launch.
> 
> They're looking at an early December release (if they don't want to miss the holiday rush) possibly with an announcement in the next week or two.


Yeah, early December makes more sense for a release, I keep in contact with JJ, so if I find out any news, I will put it on here


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> OC doesn't have anything to do with mine, it can be at 60hz and the second I turn G-Sync on the scanlines appear......................


This ^. Regardless, no one is buying this monitor just to play at 60 hz. Hopefully the ACER France guy is mistaken and a fix planned. Might have to come out of the US though, that's how the WFS issue was addressed.


----------



## Amatyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> To me that says, "Any issues beyond 60hz are your own to deal with" which is worrying.


It's probably support reading this line in the manual: "10. Overclock: X34 can be overclocked (at the end user's risk) to a higher refresh rate than advertised by the panel specification"

But the 'than advertised' means you can argue that it's advertised as 100hz anyway.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amatyr*
> 
> It's probably support reading this line in the manual: "10. Overclock: X34 can be overclocked (at the end user's risk) to a higher refresh rate than advertised by the panel specification"
> 
> But the 'than advertised' means you can argue that it's advertised as 100hz anyway.


That could be one scenario or the other could be that there is no fix and you cannot RMA the monitor for the line issue.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> That could be one scenario or the other could be that there is no fix and you cannot RMA the monitor for the line issue.


It's a "feature" ?


----------



## DaSaint79

I'm in the market for a new monitor but this tread is making me want to wait a couple of months. :'( All a brotha wants is a gpu monitor combo that can do 144hz and is 30" or bigger. My current monitor is 30" and I can't go smaller...


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Just got an answer from Acer France and they accept RMA only for WFS problem.
> I told them about scanlines, provided photos & videos, but it can't be covered by the warranty since it occurs when panel is OC'd.
> I was told that "scanlines" will not be taken in consideration, the panel is rated for 60hz, nothing more, they said. (and yes I know this is right)
> 
> Since Acer won't consider any deffect when panel is working above 60hz, what will happen if faint scanlines become more and more noticeable with time (?)


First off, that's just absurd if they've said that to you, nothing covered above 60Hz, absolutely insane! Plus Acer have told the retailer OCUK in the UK something quite different regards the OC'ing of the monitor and the 100Hz capability (as was relayed on the OCUK forums by staff in direct contact with them), so they need to get their position clear on this, if you indeed spoke to Acer directly. Very mixed messages being sent out. Furthermore, I've no idea what the legalities are in France, but the way this monitor has been advertised in the UK, both by Acer and retailers, would make what they've said to you very much in breach of Consumer Rights and Sales of Goods Act, if that's what they are telling UK consumers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> The x34 is natively 60hz OCed to 100hz. The ASUS will be using a 75hz panel OCed to 100hz.


Where are you getting that from? They will be using the same 60Hz native panel. There is no native 75Hz native panel of this type in existence.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Where are you getting that from? They will be using the same 60Hz native panel. There is no native 75Hz native panel of this type in existence.


Sorry that was my error after reading this: http://www.144hzmonitors.com/monitors/asus-pg348q-34-inch-ultrawide-1440p-ips-gaming-monitor/

It says the PG348Q will be clocked at 75hz, but what I missed is that it said it would do so just like the x34 and be overclockable to 100hz as well.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaSaint79*
> 
> I'm in the market for a new monitor but this tread is making me want to wait a couple of months. :'( All a brotha wants is a gpu monitor combo that can do 144hz and is 30" or bigger. My current monitor is 30" and I can't go smaller...


While this monitor is 34'', it is a 21:9 ultrawide aspect ratio so it is less tall than a 30'' 16:9 but a bit wider. You can see a comparison here: http://www.displaywars.com/30-inch-16x9-vs-34-inch-21x9

In the end it also all depends If you want more vertical space or horizontal space.


----------



## ANewVendetta

What is WFS ? My guess is the blacklight not coming on all the way after sleep


----------



## lukacsmw

Got my Predator today - no IPS Glow, no dead pixels, no color banding, oc'd to 100Hz. Looks like I got a winner in the monitor Lottery


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> Got my Predator today - no IPS Glow, no dead pixels, no color banding, oc'd to 100Hz. Looks like I got a winner in the monitor Lottery


Depends on if you have scanlines too


----------



## jbass350z

What is the deal with the recall and/or pulling these from the shelves? Was that a rumor? Newegg still has it on backorder. Are they doing another firmware upgrade?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbass350z*
> 
> What is the deal with the recall and/or pulling these from the shelves? Was that a rumor? Newegg still has it on backorder. Are they doing another firmware upgrade?


No, the wake from sleep half-light screen (or WFS for short) requires a hardware fix. A firmware won't cut it according to the Acer employee posting on their forum.

And since peoples keep complaining about the word "recall" being used I just made a post about it in the other thread actually:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Clearly there is a language barrier so let's put it this way and make everyone happy:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Acer has "recalled" all unsold monitors back for a hardware upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> (Want to call it a partial recall while we're at it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

*EDIT:* according to the same employee the WFS issue does NOT affect the monitor in any way (like shorter lifespan, more issues in the long term and such).


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> OC doesn't have anything to do with mine, it can be at 60hz and the second I turn G-Sync on the scanlines appear......................


Same here. I started my RMA with NewEgg. I feel more than a little sick about it but I don't feel as if I have a choice. The scanlines are just not something I can deal with on a $1,300 screen and without knowing that Acer will fix them I need to get my money back while I still can.


----------



## Sketchus

Are there varying degrees of scanline severity?

I had never noticed them until now, and can only do so really if I stop and sit a few inches from my screen on the pendulum demo, and some other light backgrounds. I've played since seeing them for the first time and not noticed them once again. I'm wondering if it's possible to have milder lines?

My monitor is otherwise a great sample and I'm not really sure whether to keep it. I honestly don't think I'd ever notice the lines or be bothered by them had I not read about them, but now I'm really not sure.

EDIT

I should add I'm past Scan.co.uks 2 week return for any reason. So it'd be dependent on them even accepting it as a fault.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Are there varying degrees of scanline severity?
> 
> I had never noticed them until now, and can only do so really if I stop and sit a few inches from my screen on the pendulum demo, and some other light backgrounds. I've played since seeing them for the first time and not noticed them once again. I'm wondering if it's possible to have milder lines?
> 
> My monitor is otherwise a great sample and I'm not really sure whether to keep it. I honestly don't think I'd ever notice the lines or be bothered by them had I not read about them, but now I'm really not sure.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I should add I'm past Scan.co.uks 2 week return for any reason. So it'd be dependent on them even accepting it as a fault.


Yes, from what I've read so far in this thread and the other one there are monitors with more or less noticeable scanlines.


----------



## drfish

Agreed. They seem to vary from monitor to monitor, all the way down to none I guess.


----------



## Sketchus

OK that's good to hear.

I would like to think I'm relatively discerning of these things. I just played some more AC Unity and not once did I spot anything. Every time I play a game I'm dead set on keeping it, and then I read some more online and swing back the other way.


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> Agreed. They seem to vary from monitor to monitor, all the way down to none I guess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drfish*
> 
> Same here. I started my RMA with NewEgg. I feel more than a little sick about it but I don't feel as if I have a choice. The scanlines are just not something I can deal with on a $1,300 screen and without knowing that Acer will fix them I need to get my money back while I still can.


I feel your pain, I did the same. Wasn't repackaging it into the box just gut wrenching? Not to be a traitor or anything, but someone made a good point about the 27" 144hz monitors coming out. There might be a level of buyers remorse for current UW owners once a 144hz DP 1.3 version comes out. Whereas current 27" are as good as it gets until OLEDS come out. Point is, you'll see a 34" 144hz long before you see a reasonable OLED.

That's the debate I'm having now, buy an awesome 27" now then update to UW once it hits 144hz and is more universally supported. Or say screw it and enjoy the awesomeness that is UW today and not update when a 144hz version comes out.

I will now accept the traitorous tomatoes I deserve


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> I feel your pain, I did the same. Wasn't repackaging it into the box just gut wrenching? Not to be a traitor or anything, but someone made a good point about the 27" 144hz monitors coming out. There might be a level of buyers remorse for current UW owners once a 144hz DP 1.3 version comes out. Whereas current 27" are as good as it gets until OLEDS come out. Point is, you'll see a 34" 144hz long before you see a reasonable OLED.
> 
> That's the debate I'm having now, buy an awesome 27" now then update to UW once it hits 144hz and is more universally supported. Or say screw it and enjoy the awesomeness that is UW today and not update when a 144hz version comes out.
> 
> I will now accept the traitorous tomatoes I deserve


I don't see any difference. You buy monitor A and upgrade to the oled + UW + 144Hz. Or you buy monitor B and wait for the same oled + UW +144Hz.

Only trade off now is 144hz vs UW. Roughly speaking, a gpu running a game at 2560x1440 at 144 fps will run the same game at 109fps when driving UW. So, the trade off is equivalent. UW or 144Hz.

"Whereas current 27" are as good as it gets until OLEDS come out." This implies you are prioritizing 144Hz.

For me, I get this monitor now and upgrade to whatever comes in the future along with a new pc with whatever new gpu. You really can't predict what new products will come to market, when they will come (to a certain degree) or worst of all, which of those you will want to get.

Do we really know if the dream monitor of OLED + 144Hz (or 165Hz) + G-sync +UW is happening? What if that has scanlines? And can the current GPU we have drive that?

Best option is always this: make a decision and stick to it. In the PC world, you can only plan two or three years ahead. That's my view.

EDIT: one could also argue that 27" 144hz 2560 owners will have buyer's remorse when 27" 144hz 4K becomes a possibility with DP 1.3. You can begin to see my point.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> I feel your pain, I did the same. Wasn't repackaging it into the box just gut wrenching?


It was, it really was!!!









Now I'm thinking of going a different direction completely, not to derail the thread but I might order a Seiki Pro SM40UNP or Philips BDM4065UC this week after doing some more research...

Here's my thought process vs. my current Shimian (2560x1440 @ 60Hz)...

X34 Pros:
21:9
100Hz
G-Sync
Curve (only really a pro because I was hoping it would cancel out some IPS glow)

Seiki Pro SM40UNP or Philips BDM4065UC Pros:
4K
40"
VA Panel (which I generally prefer to IPS for contrast reasons)
Considerably cheaper (like a 980 Ti cheaper)

That's the same number of pros!

Appropriately this was the last screenshot of DayZ I took on my X34...


----------



## ratzofftoya

This thing just arrived today. Should I just....forward the box on to Acer?


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> There might be a level of buyers remorse for current UW owners once a 144hz DP 1.3 version comes out. Whereas current 27" are as good as it gets until OLEDS come out. Point is, you'll see a 34" 144hz long before you see a reasonable OLED.
> 
> That's the debate I'm having now, buy an awesome 27" now then update to UW once it hits 144hz and is more universally supported. Or say screw it and enjoy the awesomeness that is UW today and not update when a 144hz version comes out.


It's a valid point, but given the inevitable wait for such an UW panel, buying 16:9 today may simply give someone buyer's remorse for not buying UW lol! Especially if these problems get ironed out and in a few months you have a much better chance of getting a fault-free example. Besides, just look at the problems surrounding the 27" IPS 144hz panel from AUO... it's FAR worse than LG's 21:9 IPS. Between the two, I'd rather take my chances with the X34.

I am convinced the problems we're seeing with the X34 stem from the fact it was never really designed to be pushed this far. It's a 60Hz native panel that's been around a while now, and they have truly milked it for every last drop, pushing it to breaking point... literally in some cases it seems. A natively faster IPS panel needs to be designed from the ground up, with specific purpose for use as a fast variable sync gaming monitor... I'm sure DP 1.3 can provide this, but we'll have to wait a while yet. Of course, that will require investing in a new DP 1.3 compatible GPU also, and you can bet the monitor is going to be north of the X34 price as well, so get saving lol! We're talking at least a year though, likely more. Plus I reckon we'll be seeing faster 4K panels before we see fast UW. Just buy what makes you happy today... if you can get a good one.


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> EDIT: one could also argue that 27" 144hz 2560 owners will have buyer's remorse when 27" 144hz 4K becomes a possibility with DP 1.3. You can begin to see my point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> It's a valid point, but given the inevitable wait for such an UW panel, buying 16:9 today may simply give someone buyer's remorse for not buying UW lol! Especially if these problems get ironed out and in a few months you have a much better chance of getting a fault-free example. Besides, just look at the problems surrounding the 27" IPS 144hz panel from AUO... it's FAR worse than LG's 21:9 IPS. Between the two, I'd rather take my chances with the X34.
> 
> I am convinced the problems we're seeing with the X34 stem from the fact it was never really designed to be pushed this far. It's a 60Hz native panel that's been around a while now, and they have truly milked it for every last drop, pushing it to breaking point... literally in some cases it seems. A natively faster IPS panel needs to be designed from the ground up, with specific purpose for use as a fast variable sync gaming monitor... I'm sure DP 1.3 can provide this, but we'll have to wait a while yet. Of course, that will require investing in a new DP 1.3 compatible GPU also, and you can bet the monitor is going to be north of the X34 price as well, so get saving lol! We're talking at least a year though, likely more. Plus I reckon we'll be seeing faster 4K panels before we see fast UW. Just buy what makes you happy today... if you can get a good one.


Yup good points. I won't be making any decisions again until these monitors have had thier "beta" tests done


----------



## maukkae

Got mine yesterday and it's going back for a refund. Don't feel like doing the endless rma.

My issues:
Coil whine/buzz at 100 Hz with enough white surface area

Dark horizontal stripe at the top of the screen (this is the most annoying)
http://imgur.com/uFw5foO.jpg

Scanlines visible on the left side of the screen when fps <70.
http://imgur.com/34JNEa2.jpg

My screen did not have the wake from sleep issue.

But all in all, not worth double the price of my current Dell U3415W even though 100 Hz is buttery smooth. Will wait for something better.


----------



## VeerK

I don't even own the monitor and I'm gutted for all the people having to send them away


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I am convinced the problems we're seeing with the X34 stem from the fact it was never really designed to be pushed this far. It's a 60Hz native panel that's been around a while now, and they have truly milked it for every last drop, pushing it to breaking point... literally in some cases it seems.


The flaw in your theory is that the scanlines don't show up when the panel actually runs at full 100 Hz - at which point the image is just fine. If it were an overclocking issue, you'd expect exactly the contrary behavior.

Let's not jump to any unfounded conclusions here. People were starting to think that the blue banding problem was also related to the overclocking and Acer just fixed it with a software update.


----------



## drfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> The flaw in your theory is that the scanlines don't show up when the panel actually runs at full 100 Hz - at which point the image is just fine. If it were an overclocking issue, you'd expect exactly the contrary behavior.


This isn't completely true. They are more subtle at high fps but they don't go away completely, since I knew what to look for I could see them at 100Hz/100fps no problem but not in all games. It has a lot to do with what you are actually displaying at that point. The scan lines can hide in solid colors (even though they are typically MORE visible that way at low fps) but when they are interupting a texture or movement that's when it's easier to see them at high FPS (I mentioned in a previous post that playing Dawn of Discovery you could see the scan lines over the water at 100fps).

I think it's a very complex issue and while I'm curious to learn more I couldn't wait to find out before returning mine.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maukkae*
> 
> Got mine yesterday and it's going back for a refund. Don't feel like doing the endless rma.
> 
> My issues:
> Coil whine/buzz at 100 Hz with enough white surface area
> 
> *Dark horizontal stripe at the top of the screen (this is the most annoying)*
> http://imgur.com/uFw5foO.jpg
> 
> Scanlines visible on the left side of the screen when fps <70.
> http://imgur.com/34JNEa2.jpg
> 
> My screen did not have the wake from sleep issue.
> 
> But all in all, not worth double the price of my current Dell U3415W even though 100 Hz is buttery smooth. Will wait for something better.


This is also exactly what I can see on mine along with scanlines.
I guess your white is reddish on the upper side of the screen and yes this gamma shift is annoying but I must admit that I could live with it if there weren't scanlines.

I have a question for you, can your U3415W handle 75hz without any particular issue? (frameskipping, flickering, scanlines...)
Thanks


----------



## maukkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> I have a question for you, can your U3415W handle 75hz without any particular issue? (frameskipping, flickering, scanlines...)
> Thanks


Nope, my Dell doesn't even do 61 Hz. Instant frame skipping.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Is there any chance that, now that I've received this thing, I take it out of the box and it gives me 0 problems and I'm a happy gamer? Or am I better of just leaving it in the box and sending it right back?


----------



## Sketchus

There's definitely a chance. No reason not to take it out and at least try it IMO.


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Is there any chance that, now that I've received this thing, I take it out of the box and it gives me 0 problems and I'm a happy gamer? Or am I better of just leaving it in the box and sending it right back?


I have to imagine that while it may seem like a ton of issues, most people who purchased it aren't going to an online forum to talk about it working 100%. Might as well give it a whirl, maybe it will work fine.


----------



## stfan

Can someone please explain what the WFS issue is?
Also, since I have never encountered the scanline problem, so I cannot recognize it, is there a way to check your monitor for it?


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stfan*
> 
> Can someone please explain what the WFS issue is?
> Also, since I have never encountered the scanline problem, so I cannot recognize it, is there a way to check your monitor for it?


Essentially for users who are setting their displays to <40 brightness, some are finding that when the display has been off [sleeping] for a while, when they awake their systems, half of the display is dark while the other half looks normal.

Personally I haven't run into this.. I've tested it sub-40 brightness, sub-50, and sub 60. I tend to keep mine at ~55 brightness all the time. Have yet to encounter it.


----------



## stfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Essentially for users who are setting their displays to <40 brightness, some are finding that when the display has been off [sleeping] for a while, when they awake their systems, half of the display is dark while the other half looks normal.
> 
> Personally I haven't run into this.. I've tested it sub-40 brightness, sub-50, and sub 60. I tend to keep mine at ~55 brightness all the time. Have yet to encounter it.


Thanks for the explanation. I cant stan more than 40 brightness so I have encountered this problem but it is not very annoying. Now,I only have to verify if I have the scanline problem...


----------



## NeoTiger

Download Nvidias G-Sync Pendulum demo from http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/g-sync and run it at different FPS. Watch the gray sky background very close to the screen. You should notice faint horizontal lines that change their intensity depending on the actual FPS of the demo.


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> Download Nvidias G-Sync Pendulum demo from http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/g-sync and run it at different FPS. Watch the gray sky background very close to the screen. You should notice faint horizontal lines that change their intensity depending on the actual FPS of the demo.


Not to be offensive but....

This sounds like something you would never ever seen during actual normal use of the monitor.

Maybe that's why I have never seen scan lines on my X34 during dozens of hours in Ark and Far Cry 4.....
Because I sit a normal distance from a 34" monitor and not with my nose pressed against the screen?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Not to be offensive but....
> 
> This sounds like something you would never ever seen during actual normal use of the monitor.
> 
> Maybe that's why I have never seen scan lines on my X34 during dozens of hours in Ark and Far Cry 4.....
> Because I sit a normal distance from a 34" monitor and not with my nose pressed against the screen?


You have no idea how bad his lines are.

I can see it clear as day in Ark from across the room. First time trying it out tonight, neat game.


----------



## stfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> Download Nvidias G-Sync Pendulum demo from http://www.nvidia.com/coolstuff/demos#!/g-sync and run it at different FPS. Watch the gray sky background very close to the screen. You should notice faint horizontal lines that change their intensity depending on the actual FPS of the demo.


thanks for the info, I am gonna try it (although I am afraid to find the truth







)


----------



## skypine27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> You have no idea how bad his lines are.
> 
> I can see it clear as day in Ark from across the room. First time trying it out tonight, neat game.


Ahh ok. Maybe he was the guy who posted a pic from a normal digital camera, and they looked terrible. Understood if that's the case. But these guys who ONLY see it when they have their nose pressed against the glass and are running a purposely contrived g-sync demo and then send the screen back..... That I don't understand.

But yeah if you see it while gaming, send it back absolutely.

By the way I run 2 X Ark servers. Check them out if you're bored:
85.190.152.96:29000
Ark Pooping Evolved: 7xGather/5xExp/Fast-tame. PvP: ON

And
85.131.185.93:27015
Ark Pooping Evolved German Edition! 3xTame4xExp5xGather.PvP: -On.

The 2nd server is really new and doesn't have many players yet.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Totally agree man, if it takes the face being up close to the screen to see them it's sort of a non-issue. That's how it started with me, but I don't know if the lines got worse, or if I've become more aware of them. I feel like they've gotten worse, as they initially didn't seem that bad, and I certainly didn't see them on my desktop. Not saying they'll all get worse. I'd think they'd get worse quickly if at all. I don't know how bad his lines are either, so he could very well be in either camp.

And thanks! I will definitely check out your servers whenever the dx 12 patch lands, providing they actually get sli working.


----------



## skypine27

The DX 12 patch is due this month. And yeah SLI still doesn't work.

But it's not the kind of game where framerate really matters. You can play it at 30 fps and it's fine.


----------



## Sketchus

If you can notice your scan lines from across the room then definitely send it back.

I just played a few hours of AC Unity and didn't spot them once. If I sit forward in my chair (really unnaturally close to the screen) I can spot them in the clouds, or other plain textures like the sky, if it's anything with any real pattern like stone or most other textures I can't see it. With those I could see in the sky I tried spotting them up close, and then sitting back into my usual sitting position and I couldn't see them while keeping my eyes fixed on the same place.

Obviously I'll react to info as and when it comes, but for now I'm fairly certain I'll keep it.


----------



## YamiJustin

Any news on the newer editions?


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skypine27*
> 
> Not to be offensive but....
> 
> This sounds like something you would never ever seen during actual normal use of the monitor.


No offense taken, because I fully agree with you. I only saw those scanlines after people have written about it here and when I get very close to the screen.

Since I wall mounted my monitor, my normal viewing position is 30-40" away from the screen, at which I'm already unable to discern those lines. And as long as no lines show up when I'm doing desktop work, I'm fine.

As I already have stated in previous posts: in my opinion, if you're already willing to accept the backlight bleed near the top edge and the inherent IPS glow of the panel, you shouldn't really have any reason at all to complain about those faint lines unless you're LOOKING for reasons to justify your buyer's remorse.


----------



## skypine27

To be honest, my LG 34uc97-P that I was gaming with a good couple of years had exactly the same BLB/Ips glow that the x34 does and i didn't even notice it.

Ips glow is something you accept when you buy a 34" IPS panel. But the scan lines would be a deal breaker if I could see them in normal gaming or desktop use.

That sucks that some users are seeing them.


----------



## Sketchus

The BLB on my 34UC97 is waaay worse than my X34. I'm incredibly happy with the BLB on my X34 it's very minimal.


----------



## l88bastar

I get the wake from sleep issue most of the time when I boot up, but it goes away right at the windows splash screen. I don't notice any scan line issues with mine and I am generally very picky with displays as I also have a 5K dell.

I think this display is tremedous....I miss the 144hz and ULMB that my surround Acer XB270H setup had....but the cleaner form factor of one display with no bezels and no wasted screen space makes up for that.

Its a shame all the negativity that this display is getting due to the QC issues, because when you get a good one...its an outstanding experience for work productivity and gaming. Having had almost every high end display in the last decade or so, I can easily say this is my favorite.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I get the wake from sleep issue most of the time when I boot up, but it goes away right at the windows splash screen. I don't notice any scan line issues with mine and I am generally very picky with displays as I also have a 5K dell.
> 
> I think this display is tremedous....I miss the 144hz and ULMB that my surround Acer XB270H setup had....but the cleaner form factor of one display with no bezels and no wasted screen space makes up for that.
> 
> Its a shame all the negativity that this display is getting due to the QC issues, because when you get a good one...its an outstanding experience for work productivity and gaming. Having had almost every high end display in the last decade or so, I can easily say this is my favorite.


As an owner of Dell 5K and every other display in the past, I'm really intrigued by your statement. Why do you consider it that good? I miss ULMB on it and 144Hz from my Swift... simply not the same level of smoothness.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I get the wake from sleep issue most of the time when I boot up, but it goes away right at the windows splash screen. I don't notice any scan line issues with mine and I am generally very picky with displays as I also have a 5K dell.
> 
> I think this display is tremedous....I miss the 144hz and ULMB that my surround Acer XB270H setup had*....but the cleaner form factor of one display with no bezels and no wasted screen space makes up for that.
> *
> Its a shame all the negativity that this display is getting due to the QC issues, because when you get a good one...its an outstanding experience for work productivity and gaming. Having had almost every high end display in the last decade or so, I can easily say this is my favorite.


Buddy, I feel you. I'm definitely opposed to bezels, and so this monitor answered my prayers.

I've been using mine for gaming, after effects, a bit of traktor and will eventually be (hopefully) designing some maps in UT Editor. This screen for productivity is indeed awesome well beyond its gaming prowess.


----------



## gtgtogo

Yep, it seems like people go out of there way to find a problem with something, heck I can see the individual R G B leds on my monitor... when I hold a magnifying glass to it. Fuff! Must be broken.


----------



## funfordcobra

So the official word from ACER is that if you experience ANY difficulties over 60Hz, its not their problem because the monitor is only capable of "up to" 100Hz and is only guaranteed to work flawlessly to 60Hz.. They are "fixing" the WFS issue but that's IT because it happens even when at 60Hz or below and that will take 2 weeks or more depending on your location.

They are also deleting angry posts as well on the acer forum effectively erasing any tracks. I've taken a full 48 page photobucket album if this goes to class action. They have banned me for even mentioning class action.


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> So the official word from ACER is that if you experience ANY difficulties over 60Hz, its not their problem because the monitor is only capable of "up to" 100Hz and is only guaranteed to work flawlessly to 60Hz.. They are "fixing" the WFS issue but that's IT because it happens even when at 60Hz or below and that will take 2 weeks or more depending on your location.
> 
> They are also deleting angry posts as well on the acer forum effectively erasing any tracks. I've taken a full 48 page photobucket album if this goes to class action. They have banned me for even mentioning class action.


Really? Yeesh! Yes I see people are pissed, but I honestly don't think the Asus version will fair any better. Like someone else pointed out, this panel has been pushed well outside of its maximum and is unpredictable. Everyone could still snag a curved LG, no Gysnc, 60hz for $800 and call it a day. I'm also looking at the new swift; once those bugs are worked out it might be worthwhile. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Mountainlifter

*initial report:*

Just got the monitor three hours ago. Oct Mfg date. I used a different DP cable than the one supplied which had no issues with my previous dell monitor. (I'll test with the supplied cable later). No dead pixels. BLB negligible. Brightness and contrast set at 50 each. Color set to normal, gamma at 2.2. No noise from speakers or coil whine. No flickering of the entire panel. OC'd to 100hz without any problems. No blue banding

http://imgur.com/a/IfStO gallery of some pics.

*Main problem:* Scanlines in pendulum demo.

1) Even with monitor OC OFF, I can see scanlines across the entire monitor in pendulum demo. G-sync ON only makes them more visible.

2) With monitor OC ON (at any hz), I can see the scanlines _better_ across the entire monitor in pendulum demo. Again G-sync ON makes them more visible.

3) Running the demo at a low 25 fps + G-sync makes them more visible. Visible even from a sitting distance. I also see the landscape behind the pendulum flickering when at 25fps only with Gsync ON (Not sure if this the monitor or the game engine).

Running the demo at 100 fps + G-sync makes the lines almost vanish.

When gaming, the lines are visible only when the screen is viewed very close and as such is a complete non-issue for me. Especially after my experience with the horrible lines on the original ROG swift, this issue is nothing in comparison.

EDIT:
Using the latest 358.91 drivers. I paid 993 USD for this in Singapore out of which 690 got reimbursed to me for "personal computing expenses" at my workplace. Combine that with my experience with the PG278Q, I am content. If Acer gives an official fix for this issue, great, then I will send it in because why not. If they never talk about it again, then it is an un-fixable issue caused by poor QC on the assembly line. We'll see.


----------



## Crookid

I preordered mine about 15 days ago.

It still hasn't shipped which I'm okay with if its going to be the revised model. Is this why the newer preorders are taking a long time?

Hoping I get the newer model post recall. Anyone know if this is the case?


----------



## DJ Zazz

So is it better to just take my chances with this monitor as soon as it's available?


----------



## funfordcobra

Acer has not confirmed scan lines yet. This is a whole other beast. People are just having trouble hitting 100HZ without flickering. The scan lines issue, if persists @60Hz will be a separate RMA/ downtime. If you get scan lines at ^1hz and over tough luck. They are already starting to use the "We only guarantee stability at the native refresh rate" card for ANYONE having issues over 60HZ because it is so wide spread.

At this point I'd say its 1/3 with $1400 USD lottery. I'm a loser already because I have the WFS issue and I have to use brightness settings that are WAY off what my calibrator wants and I am used to for video and photo editing, which makes it just a gaming monitor and I've been using my Samsung 4k for photo work because the colors arte 99.9%.


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ Zazz*
> 
> So is it better to just take my chances with this monitor as soon as it's available?


It depends. Any new technology these days gets "beta" tested upon initial release. Later adopters benefit at the expense of early adopters -who played the lottery, discovered issues, did RMAs, etc. Late adopters sometimes benefit from a price reduction as well.

So it's really up to your personlity type and if you can accept what comes with being an early adopter. Shouldn't be that way, but it's systemic in the entire tech industry.


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNAJAY*
> 
> Like someone else pointed out, this panel has been pushed well outside of its maximum and is unpredictable.


Based on what evidence?

The scanlines are reported to occur on 60 Hz too. Neither the blue banding problem nor the WFS issue can be contributed to people running it at 100 Hz. And the problem with people only getting to 95 Hz turned out to depend on the GPU model, rather than being random panels.


----------



## funfordcobra

They can attribute it to "Have you ever TRIED to run 100hz? If you have then that could technically produce scan lines permanently afterwards by damaging your unit via trying a high overclock."

Technically the max refresh rate we can get with DP [email protected] is 112Hz. Now, 112hz over 100hz doesn't sound like a lot of headroom, but it is. 12Hz through DP 1.2 when already at 100hz is huge gap for headroom and there's no reason why every monitor shouldn't do 100hz.

If your PC isn't powerful enough to get 100Hz most games I wouldn't worry about it, but with SLI 980TIs and Pascal around the corner, 100Hz locked in everything is very feasible. MOST people who are willing to drop $1400-2k on a monitor usually are running >1yr updated PC anyways.

ACER is not EVGA. They don't care if you're a customer and continue to use their products in the long term. They want your money not your loyalty. They are in for the quick $ grab and run.

I wish EVGA made everything. My life would be a lot less complicated.


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> Based on what evidence?
> 
> The scanlines are reported to occur on 60 Hz too. Neither the blue banding problem nor the WFS issue can be contributed to people running it at 100 Hz. And the problem with people only getting to 95 Hz turned out to depend on the GPU model, rather than being random panels.


Agreed, many of the issues probably stem from the Gysnc module itself. Just looking at DP 1.2 capablities though, this monitor brings data transfers closer to the maximum, and I wouldn't be surprised if that plays a role as well.Of course that's just my opinion, not a technician or anything, but those holding out hope for the ASUS may see similar issues - again my opinion.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> They can attribute it to "Have you ever TRIED to run 100hz? If you have then that could technically produce scan lines."
> 
> ACER is not EVGA. They don't care if you're a customer and continue to use their products in the long term. They want your money not your loyalty. They are in for the quick $ grab and run.
> 
> I wish EVGA made everything. My life would be a lot less complicated.


Hell yeah man my evga psu was making a little sound when the fan was at low rpm. I told the EVGA rep it sounds like a ball bearing was going bad the psu itself was fine. He was like just switch on eco mode and if you have any problems in the future we will switch it out no problem. It's been silent since I love that eco mode switch.


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm not trying to promote EVGA, but out of ALL manufacturers in the PC world they have been most involved and willing to help that I've seen. (I've never had a problem) Even if you spill water on your GPU or BIOS fry/lock it, they warranty it as long as its not banged up. Great company.


----------



## Crookid

People acting like Asus is some kind of savior is in for a rude awakening.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> People acting like Asus is some kind of savior is in for a rude awakening.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3ImK3WMBm4

Linus disagrees. So do I, as I own it.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I'm not trying to promote EVGA, but out of ALL manufacturers in the PC world they have been most involved and willing to help that I've seen. (I've never had a problem) Even if you spill water on your GPU or BIOS fry/lock it, they warranty it as long as its not banged up. Great company.


EVGA is in a different class of warranty service. Once G sync Ultrawides become a bit more ubiquitous, I'll be curious if Nvidia manages to stay silent on this since it looks like their module is the culprit. FWIW, they sent YouTube Jay an X34 not Acer, so I wonder if they know about the scanline issue.

Also, cobra where is the BLB hairdryer guide, you tease?


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3ImK3WMBm4
> 
> Linus disagrees. So do I, as I own it.


Talking about their QHD ultra-wide in comparison. Let's also not forget that big reviewers and sites that reviewed the Acer x34 gave it a rave review as well.


----------



## Kanivakil

Thank god or whatever I didn't get excited and jump all over this heap of trash. We'll have to see how the Asus version fairs. I'll be waiting 30 days after it's actual release as well to see if that too is a, _"I'll pass on it."_ monitor.


----------



## Erasmus354

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I'm a loser already because I have the WFS issue and I have to use brightness settings that are WAY off what my calibrator wants and I am used to for video and photo editing, which makes it just a gaming monitor and I've been using my Samsung 4k for photo work because the colors arte 99.9%.












The WFS problem shouldn't keep you from running at whatever brightness you want. It goes away the second you get in to windows. It isn't a permanent thing..... It is a minor inconvenience at worst.


----------



## funfordcobra

Ha with all the issues popping up I didn't want to exacerbate anyone's issues. I'm going to pick up a cheap IPS this black friday (with hopefully a lot of BLB) and I'll do a video on that one. (likely asus ips)


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3ImK3WMBm4
> 
> Linus disagrees. So do I, as I own it.


Yes I am thinking about getting this one as well, but we were referring to the ASUS 34" version coming in Q1 2016. It has the same panel as the X34. How's your backlight bleed on that? Is it noticeable? There's some reports of yellowing.....


----------



## funfordcobra

So its fun for you to use ACERs atrocious OSD to navigate brightness every time you boot or WFS? That's acceptable? Its like buying a Ferrari and it only leaks oil while not running and being OKAY with it lol.. And the dealer saying, "Well, it doesn't leak while its on." or vice versa..

Sorry, but I care about my money.


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> Based on what evidence?
> 
> The scanlines are reported to occur on 60 Hz too. Neither the blue banding problem nor the WFS issue can be contributed to people running it at 100 Hz. And the problem with people only getting to 95 Hz turned out to depend on the GPU model, rather than being random panels.


I don't know about that. I had a monitor that I had to send back due to the banding that would only reach 95. My current one does 100hz with no issues.


----------



## Erasmus354

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> So its fun for you to use ACERs atrocious OSD to navigate brightness every time you boot or WFS? That's acceptable? Its like buying a Ferrari and it only leaks oil while not running and being OKAY with it lol.. And the dealer saying, "Well, it doesn't leak while its on." or vice versa..
> 
> Sorry, but I care about my money.


Ummm, I was referring to the fact that the WFS problem is a minor inconvenience at best. Leave the brightness set at what you need, and deal with the backlight being half on for 2 seconds when your wake from sleep and then turning on fully once you get into windows.... It is a minor inconvenience. It isn't like it stays half on until you change settings....


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> So the official word from ACER is that if you experience ANY difficulties over 60Hz, its not their problem because the monitor is only capable of "up to" 100Hz and is only guaranteed to work flawlessly to 60Hz.. They are "fixing" the WFS issue but that's IT because it happens even when at 60Hz or below and that will take 2 weeks or more depending on your location.
> 
> They are also deleting angry posts as well on the acer forum effectively erasing any tracks. I've taken a full 48 page photobucket album if this goes to class action. They have banned me for even mentioning class action.


Where have they officially said this then, on their forums? If this is true, it means only one thing...

*AVOID THIS MONITOR AT ANY AND ALL COSTS!!*

Seriously, stay away from this... run and don't look back! Obviously NO ONE is going to buy this monitor and run it at 60hz only, so if they are saying all responsibility on their part is absolved for ANY and EVERY fault that arises above that speed... seriously, you will have basically bought a monitor with ZERO warranty and no come backs!

That said (and again if what you say about Acer's position is accurate), the way the X34 has been advertised here in the UK is 100% in breach of Trade Descriptions and the Sales of Goods Act should someone encounter an issue between 61-100hz. So anyone buying in the UK shouldn't need to worry, as you're legally rock solid on any issues... not that this is a road anyone wants to go down of course!

My advice would still be to stay away from this abomination of a monitor at all costs... AGAIN, only if this purported statement from Acer is true. If this is not true, then you can ignore the above.


----------



## drfish

I think that is a little bit of an overreaction to this post. ...but I don't know what posts were deleted.

That said, until Acer clarifies some things I have to agree, don't buy screen unless you want to gamble a little.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Nice to see that all the drama is still in full force on this site.

Meanwhile I'm just here playing and loving working on my piece of garbage amazing X34 that suffers from no issues that so many people here believe are consistent for everyone.

To all the people in the thread who wanna keep on bashing the monitor, have fun! I would participate, but I'm too busy being in love with my display for that.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Nice to see that all the drama is still in full force on this site.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm just here playing and loving working on my piece of garbage amazing X34 that suffers from no issues that so many people here believe are consistent for everyone.
> 
> To all the people in the thread who wanna keep on bashing the monitor, have fun! I would participate, but I'm too busy being in love with my display for that.


Ahahahahaha Scooby HAHAHAHA





































You are the hope for the human race, I mean the hope that there is good monitors left out there









My monitor is on the post service centre, they are struggling with the delivery, hope to get it soon.


----------



## BethorMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Nice to see that all the drama is still in full force on this site.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm just here playing and loving working on my piece of garbage amazing X34 that suffers from no issues that so many people here believe are consistent for everyone.
> 
> To all the people in the thread who wanna keep on bashing the monitor, have fun! I would participate, but I'm too busy being in love with my display for that.


FULLY ALIGNED with Scoobydooby !

enjoying any single minutes of my gaming !


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea I told them that it was irresponsible and fraudulent to lean on "up to" in terms so they can cop out on customers and say their monitor is only advertised to 60 and anything above that is just a bonus. Warranty does not cover just from 1-60Hz and that they would likely get class actioned even using the words "up to" to give them some leniency in the end will not work.

They even denied all advanced RMAs I requested and perma banned me from their site for mentioning class action. They are scared and they see it coming. Lawyers are obviously involved now because they are being VERY vague and not saying much because they know there will be EURO lawsuits followed by US lawsuits.

Keep an eye out on class action ACER x34.


----------



## Alaindor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BethorMorgan*
> 
> FULLY ALIGNED with Scoobydooby !
> 
> enjoying any single minutes of my gaming !


Me too! Honestly!


----------



## Dr Mad

Me too!


----------



## Ryzone

Doesn't it say on the box *OVERCLOCK TO 100Hz!* or something like that?


----------



## Crimson AL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Doesn't it say on the box *OVERCLOCK TO 100Hz!* or something like that?


I just checked and it doesn't.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Doesn't it say on the box *OVERCLOCK TO 100Hz!* or something like that?


Yes, and on their ads, and on numerous reseller websites. It's everywhere, and THE selling point of this monitor. Therefore, *IF* it is true that Acer's official policy states that *"if you experience ANY difficulties over 60Hz, it's not [our] problem because the monitor is only capable of "up to" 100Hz and is only guaranteed to work flawlessly to 60Hz"*... now, I give a big *IF* here because personally I find it near impossible to believe this is coming from the top and is a policy Acer will follow for all purchasers of the X34. It makes NO sense and works in direct opposition to the very reason EVERYONE is buying this monitor.

BUT... if they do, it basically means that for all intents and purposes this monitor has NO warranty, unless you plan on running it at 60Hz all the time... which applies to precisely no one who has bought it, or ever will, obviously.


----------



## NeoTiger

It is capable of 100 Hz. But that doesn't necessarily mean that image quality has to be identical to lower refresh rates.

With old analog CRT monitors, if you cranked up the refresh rate to their maximum specification, the picture got more and more blurry. Same thing basically.

If you find a monitor on the market that offers the same specs and image quality as the Acer X34 without scanlines, by all means: go ahead and buy it. But hoping for ASUS ... I wouldn't hold my breath. They too have a track record of messing up new products.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I want one so bad... If I wasnt moving to Arizona and selling my house right now, id have one ordered. I do wonder if they will go on sale on black Friday or cyber monday??? anyone?>?? Then i might just be stupid and buy one lol. I do like to be stupid, my wife however.......


----------



## DNAJAY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I want one so bad... If I wasnt moving to Arizona and selling my house right now, id have one ordered. I do wonder if they will go on sale on black Friday or cyber monday??? anyone?>?? Then i might just be stupid and buy one lol. I do like to be stupid, my wife however.......


Haha...Join the club! Honestly at least let ACER look nto the scan line issues first. If your wife's giving you a hard time now, there's no way in hell you'll be playing the lotto with this lol, you'll get one shot. Doubtful it'll go down in price until after January.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Where have they officially said this then, on their forums? If this is true, it means only one thing...
> 
> *AVOID THIS MONITOR AT ANY AND ALL COSTS!!*
> 
> Seriously, stay away from this... run and don't look back! Obviously NO ONE is going to buy this monitor and run it at 60hz only, so if they are saying all responsibility on their part is absolved for ANY and EVERY fault that arises above that speed... seriously, you will have basically bought a monitor with ZERO warranty and no come backs!
> 
> That said (and again if what you say about Acer's position is accurate), the way the X34 has been advertised here in the UK is 100% in breach of Trade Descriptions and the Sales of Goods Act should someone encounter an issue between 61-100hz. So anyone buying in the UK shouldn't need to worry, as you're legally rock solid on any issues... not that this is a road anyone wants to go down of course!
> 
> My advice would still be to stay away from this abomination of a monitor at all costs... AGAIN, only if this purported statement from Acer is true. If this is not true, then you can ignore the above.


This comment goes as far as to confirm I've made a right choice by not buying this monitor. My reason was that I could not at all accept the price being 200% of a regular 34" screen; it seems this reasoning actually saved me time and anger about all the other problems. One simply does not price a regular monitor the same as 5K.


----------



## 7akata

Out of curiosity, he says no one is buying this monitor to run it at 60hz. I have to imagine a lot of people actually are buying this and never touching it. Those are the same people that don't come on the OCN and the likes also. A lot of people don't care about any of the numbers above 60hz because it looks just as good to them as 95 or 100+. Contrary to popular belief not everyone is a sucker for the highest numbers humanly possible here. The sky is falling is not the right answer to jump to.


----------



## rauf0

Does anybody really believe that somebody could buy high end curved 21:9 panel for 1000euro and expect to use it as classic 60Hz monitor?
Come on.


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Does anybody really believe that somebody could buy high end curved 21:9 panel for 1000euro and expect to use it as classic 60Hz monitor?
> Come on.


Yes, contrary to what you may think, not everyone in the world lives on OCN or wants to power the next space shuttle with their computer. They just like to have nice things.


----------



## rauf0

IMO price tag eliminates accidental purchase. Similar to some pro EIZO solutions. Nobody will buy it just because found it between 300 euro LCDs on shelf shop.


----------



## funfordcobra

If you want to run 60hz why just not buy a 800 dollar 3340x1440 that didn't excite the public with the announcement of 100hz and gsync.

So if you are playing at 60hz on this, you just effectively paid 600 for a gsync module


----------



## Striker444

We finally have a review site that didn't get a cherry picked monitor!

The review site HardwareCanucks just posted this in the Acer forums
Quote:


> Someone at Acer is going to have to acknowledge the terrible G-Sync scan line issue,
> 
> We have a unit here that's fresh out of the box, and has NEVER been overclocked. With G-sync enabled, at 60Hz, we're seeing faint scan lines that go away once G-sync is disabled. These lines are more prominent on the left side of the screen
> 
> The result of these scan lines is an image that's far from perfect. At $2000 CAD, this monitor should not have image quality problems of this nature.
> 
> Someone at Acer MUST address this issue. We look forward to hearing from you, and we thank you for your time.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> We finally have a review site that didn't get a cherry picked monitor!
> 
> The review site HardwareCanucks just posted this in the Acer forums


I don't regularly follow HardwareCanucks, but based on the reviews I have seen, they call it like it is. I'm glad they're putting the scanline issue out in the open and some pressure on Acer.


----------



## latexyankee

Oh snap, it's about to go down.

this is good news for owners, I'm going to play on it all through December since I cant really notice the lines while gaming, and hopefully RMA in Jan or Feb. They should just ship a new unit.

Hopefully...


----------



## Crookid

I like HardwareCannucks so I respect their honesty. Especially since they were likely sent the monitor for review.

I still have my preorder in. As soon as I get it, I'm testing for lines and other issues. If it has any of the aforementioned, it's going back to NewEgg and I'm just going to buy the LG. I'd love gsync and higher refresh rate, but it's not like I can't handle a solid 60FPS.

I'll just sit with that monitor until 4K ultra wide with higher Hz at lower resolutions and gsync releases


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> I like HardwareCannucks so I respect their honesty. Especially since they were likely sent the monitor for review.
> 
> I still have my preorder in. As soon as I get it, I'm testing for lines and other issues. If it has any of the aforementioned, it's going back to NewEgg and I'm just going to buy the LG. I'd love gsync and higher refresh rate, but it's not like I can't handle a solid 60FPS.
> 
> I'll just sit with that monitor until 4K ultra wide with higher Hz at lower resolutions and gsync releases


Which LG did you have in mind?


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> Which LG did you have in mind?


The revised ultra wide QHD one (curved). I really want the ultra wide because of the workflow benefits on top of it being good for games (I make YouTube videos). 4K is kind of out of the question unfortunately due to DPI scaling still being pretty awful. Premiere is microscopic and it's annoying.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> The revised ultra wide QHD one (curved). I really want the ultra wide because of the workflow benefits on top of it being good for games (I make YouTube videos). 4K is kind of out of the question unfortunately due to DPI scaling still being pretty awful. Premiere is microscopic and it's annoying.


So the 34UC87C ?


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryzone*
> 
> So the 34UC87C ?


Yeah, why you have it?


----------



## Sketchus

I have the 34UC97. Great monitor, but you should know it has fairly significant input lag using vsync. Depending on what you play that might be an issue.


----------



## Ryzone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Yeah, why you have it?


No, but it's definitely on my list. If the Asus PG348Q is a bust then I'm going with the UC87.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> I have the 34UC97. Great monitor, but you should know it has fairly significant input lag using vsync. Depending on what you play that might be an issue.


Really.. That sucks. Have you tried not using vsync and just capping the FPS manually?


----------



## Sketchus

Yeah, some games were noticeably less smooth doing it that way unfortunately. (GTA V for example)


----------



## latexyankee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> Oh snap, it's about to go down.
> 
> this is good news for owners, I'm going to play on it all through December since I cant really notice the lines while gaming, and hopefully RMA in Jan or Feb. They should just ship a new unit.
> 
> Hopefully...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> I like HardwareCannucks so I respect their honesty. Especially since they were likely sent the monitor for review.
> 
> I still have my preorder in. As soon as I get it, I'm testing for lines and other issues. If it has any of the aforementioned, it's going back to NewEgg and I'm just going to buy the LG. I'd love gsync and higher refresh rate, but it's not like I can't handle a solid 60FPS.
> 
> I'll just sit with that monitor until 4K ultra wide with higher Hz at lower resolutions and gsync releases


I respect them as well.

With a legitimate news outlet contacting Acer directly they cannot avoid the complaints of the everyday consumer, not to mention the bad press. I think it's great as I don't notice the scanlines on mine anyway but If I can get a free repair after the fallout 4 jones wears off then so be it.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

"HardwareCanucks" replied on the Acer forum explaining that he is in no way associated with Hardware Canucks.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Moved the discussion straight to acer forums http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/396234/highlight/true#M1926


----------



## ANewVendetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Moved the discussion straight to acer forums http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/396234/highlight/true#M1926


Do you need to have a log in or something to see it?


----------



## DJ Zazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANewVendetta*
> 
> Do you need to have a log in or something to see it?


I saw it without logging in, though at times I'm redirected to another Acer site. Just try it again or try opening it in a new tab/copying the link.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Sorry, I wrote this earlier


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dear all with scanlines problem,

I think we have been barking up the wrong tree regarding the cause of the scanlines issue. The general consensus so far is to put the blame on G-sync or the Overclocking of this panel. I am going to make the case that it is neither of those two things.

The scanlines are in fact an artifact of running the monitor at LOW REFRESH RATE. Specifically, below 60Hz. I will walk you through the reasoning for why I say this.

We all ran the pendulum demo and switched between G-sync and V-sync/No-V-sync and saw the scanlines come and go. So, we concluded that it is due to G-sync. Actually, what is happening is that when switching to V-synv/No-V-sync in the pendulum demo, we are back at 100Hz (or whatever the max is in your case) and the scanlines vanish. And when we turn G-sync back ON, the refresh rate drops to 40 or 50 or 60 depending on your demo setting and so we see the scanlines return. If you keep in mind the idea that scanlines appear only at low refresh rates, this behaviour makes perfect sense.

To test the idea that it is actually an artifact of only low refresh rate and not G-sync, go to NVCP and turn off G-sync entirely and set the refresh rate to 50Hz. Now go back to the demo and you'll see the scanlines while simulating 50 fps constant. You can't even turn on G-sync now, yet there the scanlines are!

Now repeat the experiment exactly the same way but this time with G-sync ON in NVCP: Switch between G-sync and V-sync/No-V-sync in the demo and see that the scanlines don't vanish or change in intensity. That is because G-sync is not causing it. The low refresh rate of 50Hz is.

People on OCN have already reported that running the pendulum demo at 90-100fps with G-sync ON shows no scanlines. Again, this is because we are running at very high refresh rates (90-100 resp.) and further corroborates my theory that it is not G-sync that is causing the scanlines.

So, what is the lowest refresh rate before we see the scanlines? Since I could only select between 50Hz and 60Hz in NVCP, I tested out both settings and I think there are no scanlines at 60Hz. So, as we go down in refresh rate, somewhere between 50 and 60 Hz, the scanlines start to be visible.

So, I think we should stop calling it G-sync scanlines or OC scanlines. It is simply scan lines due to the monitor running at refresh rates below 60Hz. So, let us call it Low-refresh-rate scanlines.

If it was the monitor OC that was causing the scanlines, we would see it get stronger at higher refreshes. SO, it is definitely not that either. Once again: the take away is that this is a problem related to refresh rates and not OC or G-sync.



But others on that forum disagree with data from their own experience. http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/page/51


----------



## FilthyPleb

Ok, I've had my monitor for over a week now and I think I should talk about it. First of all the handle placement on the box is dumb. The monitor itself looks very nice and the jump I made from 720p tn 60hz refresh to this was massive. I can immediately tell that the colors look a lot nicer and don't appear washed out as with my old monitor. It's wideness allows the convenience of 2 screens without the bezels. My monitor works at 100hz with none of the flickering present in some. The backlight bleed is very minimal, much of what's there is ips glow and it can't be helped. The glow doesn't affect my immersion in dark game scenes as it isn't noticeable. I will say I went to microcenter and looked at their curved ips 1440p dell monitor and I can give some comparisons. Obviously in terms of picture quality and color reproduction they are close. The 100hz and gsync make the predator much smoother in game. However, the dell had a more prominent curve which increased my in game immersion while playing borderlands 2. That is one of my biggest complaints, this screen needs more curve, it's close to flat in comparison to others. About the scan line issue, I didn't try that pendulum demo yet but while playing the witcher 3 if I look up at the sky I can faintly see horizontal lines that appears exactly like the scan lines mentioned by others, this disappears if it sit back a little but with my face close up it is there. The speakers on mine are either broken or they just are really cheap because it distorts sound at certain frequencies but I'm not going to return it for that because who uses monitor speakers anyways? The height adjust is great because it requires no effort at all. The display port is placed right behind the stand and it makes it hard to plug in. Overall I'm satisfied I would give it like a 8/10. Also I heard these monitors are being recalled, a rumor maybe?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FilthyPleb*
> 
> [...] Also I heard these monitors are being recalled, a rumor maybe?


Acer "recalled" all unsold monitors to fix the wake-from-sleep (WFS) issue where the screen is half off initially and then shows the whole image when windows starts. The issue requires a hardware fix so it is not possible to release a firmware update.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FilthyPleb*
> 
> First of all the handle placement on the box is dumb.


What is "dumb" about the handles on the box?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Sorry, I wrote this earlier
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all with scanlines problem,
> 
> I think we have been barking up the wrong tree regarding the cause of the scanlines issue. The general consensus so far is to put the blame on G-sync or the Overclocking of this panel. I am going to make the case that it is neither of those two things.
> 
> The scanlines are in fact an artifact of running the monitor at LOW REFRESH RATE. Specifically, below 60Hz. I will walk you through the reasoning for why I say this.
> 
> We all ran the pendulum demo and switched between G-sync and V-sync/No-V-sync and saw the scanlines come and go. So, we concluded that it is due to G-sync. Actually, what is happening is that when switching to V-synv/No-V-sync in the pendulum demo, we are back at 100Hz (or whatever the max is in your case) and the scanlines vanish. And when we turn G-sync back ON, the refresh rate drops to 40 or 50 or 60 depending on your demo setting and so we see the scanlines return. If you keep in mind the idea that scanlines appear only at low refresh rates, this behaviour makes perfect sense.
> 
> To test the idea that it is actually an artifact of only low refresh rate and not G-sync, go to NVCP and turn off G-sync entirely and set the refresh rate to 50Hz. Now go back to the demo and you'll see the scanlines while simulating 50 fps constant. You can't even turn on G-sync now, yet there the scanlines are!
> 
> Now repeat the experiment exactly the same way but this time with G-sync ON in NVCP: Switch between G-sync and V-sync/No-V-sync in the demo and see that the scanlines don't vanish or change in intensity. That is because G-sync is not causing it. The low refresh rate of 50Hz is.
> 
> People on OCN have already reported that running the pendulum demo at 90-100fps with G-sync ON shows no scanlines. Again, this is because we are running at very high refresh rates (90-100 resp.) and further corroborates my theory that it is not G-sync that is causing the scanlines.
> 
> So, what is the lowest refresh rate before we see the scanlines? Since I could only select between 50Hz and 60Hz in NVCP, I tested out both settings and I think there are no scanlines at 60Hz. So, as we go down in refresh rate, somewhere between 50 and 60 Hz, the scanlines start to be visible.
> 
> So, I think we should stop calling it G-sync scanlines or OC scanlines. It is simply scan lines due to the monitor running at refresh rates below 60Hz. So, let us call it Low-refresh-rate scanlines.
> 
> If it was the monitor OC that was causing the scanlines, we would see it get stronger at higher refreshes. SO, it is definitely not that either. Once again: the take away is that this is a problem related to refresh rates and not OC or G-sync.
> 
> 
> 
> But others on that forum disagree with data from their own experience. http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/td-p/390434/page/51


Just to chime in on your assessment, I'm also noticing scanlines while sitting back at 100hz + 100fps

If I run the pendulum demo at say 50hz, I can see the scanlines with g-sync on and the OC off, or the OC on and gsync off. With both off the lines are there but almost invisible, and require me to stick my eyeball on the screen to notice them; on the desktop with these settings off it's more easily noticeable for me with an image of a grey box. It looks similar to a very fine banding.

It seems almost certain that the presence of the g-sync module is creating an issue, and perhaps it is on Nvidia to address it. Hopefully Acer can push them to do so. I don't think there have been any reports of these lines on the free-sync model.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> This comment goes as far as to confirm I've made a right choice by not buying this monitor. My reason was that I could not at all accept the price being 200% of a regular 34" screen; it seems this reasoning actually saved me time and anger about all the other problems. One simply does not price a regular monitor the same as 5K.


Well it really does depend on how Acer handle the issues and treat their customers. I cannot believe ANYONE wants to buy a monitor precisely because of its ability to run "up to" 100Hz, only to be told by Acer that if you do then you have no warranty! I really REALLY hope that isn't true, but it's kind of important we find out, otherwise everyone who buys this monitor is otherwise potentially sitting on a VERY expensive brick! That aside, the scan line issue is clearly one that needs addressing asap... great that Hardware Canucks have called them out on this, they won't be so easily ignored as customers seem to be so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> Out of curiosity, he says no one is buying this monitor to run it at 60hz. I have to imagine a lot of people actually are buying this and never touching it. Those are the same people that don't come on the OCN and the likes also. A lot of people don't care about any of the numbers above 60hz because it looks just as good to them as 95 or 100+. Contrary to popular belief not everyone is a sucker for the highest numbers humanly possible here.


You honestly believe that someone is paying such an obscene price for this monitor (advertised as being 100Hz capable, hence the high price which they've just paid) yet is happily running it at 60Hz, with no interest of taking it higher than that? Seriously??


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Just to chime in on your assessment, I'm also noticing scanlines while sitting back at 100hz + 100fps


Ah okay. This means this case is very tough to crack and actually figure out what the problem is. I hope ACER engineers can tackle it soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> If I run the pendulum demo at say 50hz, I can see the scanlines with g-sync on and the OC off, or the OC on and gsync off. With both off the lines are there but almost invisible, and require me to stick my eyeball on the screen to notice them; on the desktop with these settings off it's more easily noticeable for me with an image of a grey box. It looks similar to a very fine banding.


Try at 40Hz+40fps via G-sync in the pendulum demo when OC on the OSD is off.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Well it really does depend on how Acer handle the issues and treat their customers. I cannot believe ANYONE wants to buy a monitor precisely because of its ability to run "up to" 100Hz, only to be told by Acer that if you do then you have no warranty! I really REALLY hope that isn't true, but it's kind of important we find out, otherwise everyone who buys this monitor is otherwise potentially sitting on a VERY expensive brick! That aside, the scan line issue is clearly one that needs addressing asap... great that Hardware Canucks have called them out on this, they won't be so easily ignored as customers seem to be so far.
> You honestly believe that someone is paying such an obscene price for this monitor (advertised as being 100Hz capable, hence the high price which they've just paid) yet is happily running it at 60Hz, with no interest of taking it higher than that? Seriously??


HardwareCanucks was just a random dude who used that tech channel's name. He was "surprised" that anyone could mistake him for the tech channel. You can see his detailed clarification in the ACER forums.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> HardwareCanucks was just a random dude who used that tech channel's name. He was "surprised" that anyone could mistake him for the tech channel. You can see his detailed clarification in the ACER forums.


Ah, well that's disappointing.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Ah okay. This means this case is very tough to crack and actually figure out what the problem is. I hope ACER engineers can tackle it soon.
> Try at 40Hz+40fps via G-sync in the pendulum demo when OC on the OSD is off.


The scanlines are still present, though not as bad as they would be if the monitor was clocked at 100hz.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> The scanlines are still present, though not as bad as they would be if the monitor was clocked at 100hz.


Thanks for raising that point.

I've been wondering what exactly "scanlines" are when different persons refer to it. I mean if I wanted to, I can see faint bright lines across the entire monitor at any mode of operation.

So, when I say scanlines, I mean this: with the refresh at 60Hz, I simulate 40fps in pendulum demo and quickly switch between G-sync and V-syncOFF (moving between 40 and 60Hz resp.) while looking at a patch of the monitor on the left side. If I see dark grey lines come and go (or intensify relative to one setting), I say there are scanlines at 40Hz.

IF I have the screen at 100fps + 100Hz, I can see faint lines if I put my nose to the panel, but at sitting distance I see nothing. If I simulate 60fps and switch between G-sync and V-syncOFF (moving between 60 and 100Hz resp.) I can see dark grey lines at the 60Hz setting and relatively nothing at 100Hz. Hence, NO scanlines at 100hz+fps.


----------



## FilthyPleb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What is "dumb" about the handles on the box?


The monitor is so wide that you have to stretch your arms far to grab them which makes it hard to pick up. It would be better if there was a handle on top.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Thanks for raising that point.
> 
> I've been wondering what exactly "scanlines" are when different persons refer to it. I mean if I wanted to, I can see faint bright lines across the entire monitor at any mode of operation.
> 
> So, when I say scanlines, I mean this: with the refresh at 60Hz, I simulate 40fps in pendulum demo and quickly switch between G-sync and V-syncOFF (moving between 40 and 60Hz resp.) while looking at a patch of the monitor on the left side. If I see dark grey lines come and go (or intensify relative to one setting), I say there are scanlines at 40Hz.
> 
> IF I have the screen at 100fps + 100Hz, I can see faint lines if I put my nose to the panel, but at sitting distance I see nothing. If I simulate 60fps and switch between G-sync and V-syncOFF (moving between 60 and 100Hz resp.) I can see dark grey lines at the 60Hz setting and relatively nothing at 100Hz. Hence, NO scanlines at 100hz+fps.


The dark grey lines are what I've been seeing and referring to as scan lines.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> The dark grey lines are what I've been seeing and referring to as scan lines.


Wow, and you still see them at 100fps+hz? That is bad. I guess mine might get worse as time passes. Anyways, patience and 3 years warranty. Let us see what happens with the asus monitor.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Wow, and you still see them at 100fps+hz? That is bad. I guess mine might get worse as time passes. Anyways, patience and 3 years warranty. Let us see what happens with the asus monitor.


Yeah, but they do vary from application to application. That's due to the color palette as you mentioned elsewhere. The lines appear on light blue, and grey colors so lightly colored games make it easier to notice, and can often make it really stand out. Ark was probably the worst for me, but another user has no lines on their display while playing it. I can see them on the left side of this forum page (the blue) when I look closely as well.

I might try the pg348q when it lands, depending on asus's stance on 100hz and warranty, but I'm not too hopeful it'll be any different in regards to scanlines. Fingers crossed.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FilthyPleb*
> 
> The monitor is so wide that you have to stretch your arms far to grab them which makes it hard to pick up. It would be better if there was a handle on top.


That is how you carry large bulky items. The box is too large, tall and heavy to wield with a one hand strap for most people.


----------



## gtgtogo

I was wondering, has anyone tried to muck around with the monitors pixel clock on NVCP. Could this have an effect? Does someone want to try it because I'm still on the fence about this monitor.

Thanks


----------



## Alaindor

Regarding these scan lines, I honestly have a hard time trying to spot them on the pendulum demo... whatever settings, vsync, gsync or not, OC or not, whatever fps, I can't really see anything... maybe , maybe at low framerates 40 fps, I might see some faint horizontal lines by sticking my nose on the screen, but so faint I wouldn't have spotted anything if I wasn't trying to...

So either I'm very lucky at the monitor lottery draw, either we have some other factors to consider.

Can I give my two cents worth? Could we be having some interference with the current feed? Out of curiosity, it would be interesting to know at what Hz and whether people having scan lines are using a UPS and what type? I think we have some difference 50 Hz / 60 Hz between Europe / USA, and also you know that some UPS's deliver square wave, which computer PSU's don't really care about, but which could create some harmonics and hence interference with the monitor...? Maybe some expert would like to kick in here.

My current input:
- 230 V at 50 Hz (France)
- Line-interactive UPS with pure sine wave (not square wave)

I know the power brick is supposed to provide DC current to the monitor, however it might be impacted by what's coming in... not so easy for me to test out though as I don't have access to another UPS or current Hz...


----------



## Crookid

Anyone know the deal on shipping pre-orders? I pre-ordered mine on the 29th of October. Still says "Back-Ordered" via NewEgg.

I'm hoping they were recalled and I will get a revised model.


----------



## Ikarusflug

I have an Idea. Plz post what date of manufacture ur monitor is (there is a sticker on the carton) and if u have problems with scanlines oder not.


----------



## wstanci3

The site I ordered it from says that they expect shipment of X34s to be delivered to their warehouse near me on 25th. So, I'd expect your order to ship sometime around there as well.


----------



## Jermone123

I did the "back order" on Newegg as well. I am checking several times a day to see if its in stock yet lol. Hoping the monitors we get are ones where all the issues have been cleared up... thinking that is too good to be true though. Time will tell...


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikarusflug*
> 
> I have an Idea. Plz post what date of manufacture ur monitor is (there is a sticker on the carton) and if u have problems with scanlines oder not.


Which idea? Because peoples already checked against that and the date is random between August and September. Not sure if there even are October or later ones around yet, with the unsold stock recall and all.


----------



## FilthyPleb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is how you carry large bulky items. The box is too large, tall and heavy to wield with a one hand strap for most people.


What if the strap was long like a basket handle and stretched the length of the box? Perhaps then it would be better.


----------



## Nicholars

Has anyone got an X34 that does NOT have scanlines? Or is this a problem with every screen?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Has anyone got an X34 that does NOT have scanlines? Or is this a problem with every screen?


From what I've read in this thread and THIS THREAD is that some either don't have or don't notice them. I'd probably be one of the few that don't notice or don't care enough to try to notice (when I get mine).


----------



## funfordcobra

It's 50/50


----------



## rick19011

The only issue I have with mine is coin while when overclocked, I have no scan lines or other issues


----------



## Lordevan83

The Acer XR341CK is only $899 now on Amazon, which is significantly cheaper than teh $1300 X34. Is Gsync and the 100 hz potential refresh the only difference? Is the Acer XR341CK's listed 75 hz native, or only with Freesync on like how the 100hz is only with Gsync on?


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> The Acer XR341CK is only $899 now on Amazon, which is significantly cheaper than teh $1300 X34. Is Gsync and the 100 hz potential refresh the only difference? Is the Acer XR341CK's listed 75 hz native, or only with Freesync on like how the 100hz is only with Gsync on?


It's 75hz native.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> From what I've read in this thread and THIS THREAD is that some either don't have or don't notice them. I'd probably be one of the few that don't notice or don't care enough to try to notice (when I get mine).


I just posted in that thread, you shouldn't be so cretin before actually seeing the monitor, check out my post when you have some free time.


----------



## funfordcobra

the price point is the big deal why these monitors should be working. 900-1400 is 300 more than what a RETAIL gsync module costs. Wholesale its about 80 bucks for a module..


----------



## antych

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Has anyone got an X34 that does NOT have scanlines? Or is this a problem with every screen?


I suspect many people might miss them, because their visibility depends on frame rate and what's on the screen. I've been playing Fallout 4 and there was one section where they were very visible, where I haven't seen them for hours playing it.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> The Acer XR341CK is only $899 now on Amazon, which is significantly cheaper than teh $1300 X34. Is Gsync and the 100 hz potential refresh the only difference? Is the Acer XR341CK's listed 75 hz native, or only with Freesync on like how the 100hz is only with Gsync on?


The release price for the monitor was $1.199 I believe. But it's been quite a few months now and like anything there is more availability and the price goes down with time too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> It's 75hz native.


No, the panel is 60 Hz native and overclocked from factory to 75 Hz. It uses the same exact panel as the LG, Dell and Acer G-sync version of the monitor.


----------



## Xeby

Does anyone know if the Freesync version still has stuttering problems with Nvidia cards? I am considering getting the Freesync version due to it being cheaper than some 60hz ultrawides and the QC problems of the gsync version.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Freesync version still has stuttering problems with Nvidia cards? I am considering getting the Freesync version due to it being cheaper than some 60hz ultrawides and the QC problems of the gsync version.


No idea, I just looked at the TFTCentral review and they have not posted any update about it. You should probably ask TFTCentral directly on twitter and see what they say if they ever heard back about the issue.


----------



## funfordcobra

So the backlight is a much bigger deal than people think. Mine has progressively gotten worse and now does it at any brightness.


----------



## Appatus

I took the time to make a quick review of the X34, more from a gamers perspective. Check it out, and leave thoughts down below.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> I just posted in that thread, you shouldn't be so cretin before actually seeing the monitor, check out my post when you have some free time.


Wasn't trying to put the monitor down or say that those with scanlines are over exaggerating. Was only trying to say that those that claim they have a perfect really do have a perfect monitor or just don't notice the scanlines. In my case, when I get mine, I'll do exactly what you did with your friends and just plug it in and play some games to see if there's anything that sticks out. If there is, then I'd just ask myself whether it's worth going through the trouble of returning and getting another.

Reading some of the posts in this thread, people are going through great lengths just to prove that they have scanlines when it was something some never even noticed before. With my PG278Q during the shortage, I spent several days fretting over a couple of stuck pixels after straining to even find them. I honestly never notice them now when I game or do anything on the monitor.

I know, I know... two totally different problems, but I'm looking at the brighter side and just being hopeful that the monitor I get will either be perfect, or at least perfect enough to just keep. As you said though, I should just wait to see the monitor in person.


----------



## funfordcobra

I did not have scanlines on mine. Only the backlight issue.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> So the backlight is a much bigger deal than people think. Mine has progressively gotten worse and now does it at any brightness.


Did the hairdryer trick not last?


----------



## funfordcobra

That would only theoretically would only solve back light bleed, not back light sleep.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Did the hairdryer trick not last?


I think he is talking about the wake from sleep issue?


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> That would only theoretically would only solve back light bleed, not back light sleep.


Ok, didn't know you were talking about the WFS issue.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> The site I ordered it from says that they expect shipment of X34s to be delivered to their warehouse near me on 25th. So, I'd expect your order to ship sometime around there as well.


Thanks for the heads up.

Here's hoping it gets shipped out on the 25th and has no scan lines.

I really need to get rid of this monitor already. The color just simply isn't accurate anymore and it's a nightmare to edit on it.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Reading some of the posts in this thread, people are going through great lengths just to prove that they have scanlines when it was something some never even noticed before. With my PG278Q during the shortage, I spent several days fretting over a couple of stuck pixels after straining to even find them. I honestly never notice them now when I game or do anything on the monitor.


This is because the issue must been known and made as easy as possible for Acer or Nvidia to fix. The issue in no way should be buried under people claiming there is no issue - it exists. It's also the one issue keeping this monitor from being just what I and many other wants right now. Inversion hurt the TN Swift's sales too, and also hurt my personal enjoyment of it, but this is a more saddening and expensive situation.

There's always the chance that while people don't notice them now, will have their lines get worse and Acer will refuse to RMA for that reason. Mine have gotten worse, and Lifter reports his have as well. They specifically said any issues over 60hz are your own. I don't think we should accept the lame practices from Acer on this one (Non-existent warranty, poor qc).

With that said man, I do hope you get lucky and don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Crookid

Looks like NewEgg updated their listing with an 11/30 release date in case anyone with preorders were wondering.

Hoping these are newer models.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appatus*
> 
> I took the time to make a quick review of the X34, more from a gamers perspective. Check it out, and leave thoughts down below.


Not a bad review but backlight bleed is not "normal" for IPS monitors. IPS glow is normal. Bleed should be non existent or subtle if at all. Some reports from those with this monitor are experiencing no backlight bleed.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Looks like NewEgg updated their listing with an 11/30 release date in case anyone with preorders were wondering.
> 
> Hoping these are newer models.


Most likely a placeholder release date. Newegg keeps listing this thing back n forth from "out of stock" to "back order". Who knows what's going on...
I placed it on back order on newegg so I guess when it comes in stock I'll automatically be shipped one when its my turn in line.

$1,300 question is when will they be back in stock?! My guess is that Acer is taking a long hard look into this monitor to squish the bugs. So this could take a while.
I'd assume that when these are re shipped they will be mostly issue free.


----------



## Qcbuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Most likely a placeholder release date. Newegg keeps listing this thing back n forth from "out of stock" to "back order". Who knows what's going on...
> I placed it on back order on newegg so I guess when it comes in stock I'll automatically be shipped one when its my turn in line.
> 
> $1,300 question is when will they be back in stock?! My guess is that Acer is taking a long hard look into this monitor to squish the bugs. So this could take a while.
> I'd assume that when these are re shipped they will be mostly issue free.


ncix have the same date imo they all have it back in the same time


----------



## x3sphere

Decided to return my PG279Q due to uniformity issues and I'm now considering this monitor again. Since it shares the same panel as my LG UM95 it looks like the color and uniformity are just as good.

That scan line issue is the only hold up though, I really hope Acer manages to fix it.


----------



## YamiJustin

I ordered the PG279Q but a part of me wanted this one more.. but it has all those issues









Should I just cancel my order?


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I ordered the PG279Q but a part of me wanted this one more.. but it has all those issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just cancel my order?


Cancel your order. Don't settle for something less. You want the X34 more so you should get it otherwise you'll just be unhappy later.


----------



## YamiJustin

Whats with all these lazy monitor developers


----------



## atomicus

No monitor is free of issues. We are in the dark ages of monitor QC and quality. Personally I've given up all hope and will be waiting to see what OLED delivers in 2-3 years time, unless DP 1.3 next gen offers up something interesting, but I am not overly confident. It's VERY obvious that neither the panel or monitor manufacturers give a damn about the customer... they just want to make a fast buck and run. I'm not saying everyone should boycott all new monitors (even though that might actually help, it would never happen of course), but people do need to be aware what they're getting in to and accept the glow/bleed that all new IPS panels are featuring as standard nowadays.


----------



## gtgtogo

So AC syndicate is out. What will it take to run it at high >60? On the x34


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtgtogo*
> 
> So AC syndicate is out. What will it take to run it at high >60? On the x34


Probably 2 x 980ti will do it I don't know but that is judging from the previous game.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Whats with all these lazy monitor developers


It's a shame BenQ won't make an IPS gsync monitor since they have pretty good quality... but maybe it's better they don't since the AUO AHVA panels are bad and they don't want to overclock the LG panels.


----------



## Pikaru

http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=thispage&thispage=01100100U011_B1Q5414P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!

In case anyone is still looking to order. They have 17 with no name on them coming to their warehouses next week.


----------



## FilthyPleb

I suppose I made a typo in my post. I meant the box was too wide. If I were to grab the monitor itself I would use the handle or grip the top and bottom.


----------



## ANewVendetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=thispage&thispage=01100100U011_B1Q5414P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!
> 
> In case anyone is still looking to order. They have 17 with no name on them coming to their warehouses next week.


I ordered mine from them and it got to me fast. Only down side is they are making me work with acer to get this unit replaced and refuse to just swap it for me.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANewVendetta*
> 
> I ordered mine from them and it got to me fast. Only down side is they are making me work with acer to get this unit replaced and refuse to just swap it for me.


Were you having the same problems as everyone else? If so, how severe? Mine probably came in the same shipment as yours. It hasn't gotten to me yet since I'm stationed overseas...


----------



## ANewVendetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Were you having the same problems as everyone else? If so, how severe? Mine probably came in the same shipment as yours. It hasn't gotten to me yet since I'm stationed overseas...


The scan lines are not that visible but I have the WFS issue. I also can't get over 95hrz OC. The scan lines are faint but I see them depending on game and scene. For what we paid I guess I expect a flawless monitor. So I have been trying to get a acer rep on the chat for over 2 hrs now... The joys


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANewVendetta*
> 
> The scan lines are not that visible but I have the WFS issue. I also can't get over 95hrz OC. The scan lines are faint but I see them depending on game and scene. For what we paid I guess I expect a flawless monitor. So I have been trying to get a acer rep on the chat for over 2 hrs now... The joys


read this on how to mange the scanlines http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here/370#post_24609304


----------



## Dimsi

@Kanivakil & Crookid

You are aware that the X34 _is_ *34"* and not 32"?


----------



## Vadila

Hello all, i have "AOC G2460PG" GSync Ready Monitor, and i have the issues like many of you. Scanlines (only when GSync on) and Backlight (or something.. its blinking when CSGO loads the game. And in some other games..)
So i dont know if its faulty or its on all the Gsync models..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Here's hoping it gets shipped out on the 25th and has no scan lines.
> 
> I really need to get rid of this monitor already. The color just simply isn't accurate anymore and it's a nightmare to edit on it.


I'm waiting for you to reply if the new monitor have the same issues..

Sorry for my bad English!


----------



## eucalyptus

WOHO! Finally got mine!

Though I don't really have a computer to test with, yet. My new rig isn't up and running yet.

First tested with a Macbook pro and a Windows laptop, neither of them worked or let me change resolution....

Borrowed my brothers new computer, 3770K and a 280X, so not optimal at all to test with









But I could test BLB and get a first impression.

And, I am impressed!

Even at 100% brightness with black background it doesn't show any problems with blb or glow. It's very very tiny yellow/white in the right and left upper corner. Slightly more in the lower left corner, but nothing at all in the right lower corner














(In a dark room). And who use 100% brightness? lol. Something between 30-45 is optimal IMO.

Can't test any OC, so guess I can't detect coilwhine.

But I did notice it went to sleep when I plugged to the wall and left it be, after a press on the start button a port of the logo and screen were totally black. Don't if it woke up after.
If we split the screen in 6 lines I I I I I I the part that was black was I I I X X I. Hope you get it
















Otherwise, first impression was, it's huge, and, I FREAKING LOVE IT!!!! Overall quality feels great except from the glossy plastic, could be more "stabile too". But I am just 18 yrs/old so I probably hype this more than you do.

And yeah, it's mobile pictures (Galaxy S5), I know it sucks. Didn't need to do more than open the camera against the BLB and it looked 10x times more terrible on the picture than IRL.

I will keep. Mostly because I am to lazy with return it.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANewVendetta*
> 
> I ordered mine from them and it got to me fast. Only down side is they are making me work with acer to get this unit replaced and refuse to just swap it for me.


I've ordered from them before but yeah their return policy is strict.

I'm going to wait until Amazon stocks it. Looks like ShopBLT is expecting a shipment next week so maybe other retailers are too.


----------



## Jermone123

I just got a notice from Newegg an hour ago that mine is being prepared to ship. Looks like Newegg got a batch in for the ones that pre ordered!


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimsi*
> 
> @Kanivakil & Crookid
> 
> You are aware that the X34 _is_ *34"* and not 32"?


I'm speaking about the length of the monitor, dErP.


----------



## monisriz

I am waiting for Amazon or BestBuy to have it in stock as well. BestBuy would be the best (even with tax) as it saves you the return shipping hassle in case the monitor is a dud or exhibits some crazy BLB and they did stock the XR34 (Freesync model) briefly before it going out of stock so I am hopeful.


----------



## Dimsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> I'm speaking about the length of the monitor, dErP.


Whoever would care for the length of it? Never heard anyone expressing himself about a monitor that way.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimsi*
> 
> Whoever would care for the length of it? Never heard anyone expressing himself about a monitor that way.


You weren't part of that conversation so do not concern yourself over that matter.


----------



## Crookid

Payment was finally charged. Should be shipping soon. I'll have a full video review on my channel and will post my findings here as well.


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Should be shipping soon.


Let me know if you need a hand with that heavy 16.3 lbs. monitor. You won't even need to buy me a plane ticket either







We know how awkward it could be carrying something that heavy, especially if you had to carry it from its sides, which is a whopping 32 inches wide.

I've been _"lifting"_ just to prepare for this special occasion.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Let me know if you need a hand with that heavy 16.3 lbs. monitor. You won't even need to buy me a plane ticket either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know how awkward it could be carrying something that heavy, especially if you had to carry it from its sides, which is a whopping 32" wide.
> 
> I've been _"lifting"_ just to prepare for this special occasion.


Must be the most stupid post ever posted on this forum, WHY are you still here? NVM, forgot I blocked you months ago.....

The box isn't "Huge" or super heavy, god damn, I am kid, 18 yrs/old and could carry it without any hassles...


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> NVM, forgot I blocked you months ago.....


Why are you reading my post when you've blocked them?

Didn't you move to your owner's X34 thread that you created? dErP, it was merged with your other close buddy of yours thread







What are YOU doing here?


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> Why are you reading my post when you've blocked them?
> 
> Didn't you move to your other owner's X34 thread that you created? dErP, it was merged with your other close buddy of yours thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are YOU doing here?


Me? I am actually interested in this monitor, new technique and it´s possibilities.

You besides are just talking nonsense and crying that it's overpriced! Guess everyone can insist on that.

Thought it was clear for everyone who's interested. This is not a ordinary monitor. It's a monitor for enthusiasts. And enthusiasts are not complaining about prices or other nonsense, all of us want it at any cost! And we all want to be first.

So you can take a step back, wait 2 years when you can find it on sale for 500 bucks.


----------



## Netsurfer733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Most likely a placeholder release date. Newegg keeps listing this thing back n forth from "out of stock" to "back order". Who knows what's going on...
> I placed it on back order on newegg so I guess when it comes in stock I'll automatically be shipped one when its my turn in line.
> 
> $1,300 question is when will they be back in stock?! My guess is that Acer is taking a long hard look into this monitor to squish the bugs. So this could take a while.
> I'd assume that when these are re shipped they will be mostly issue free.


Hey so I'm dead set on the Predator x34 as well. Not even sure what really compares out there. It seems like nothing else does.

But what's up with all of this unavailability? If it released like a month or two, why are there suddenly no more? Is it some new way for companies to do a forced beta test or something?

Regardless, November 30th...yeah...when are we going to know? I mean if I have to miss Black Friday sales for it and we have to pay full price for it, whereas I could be getting hundreds of dollars off for another monitor...I don't know. I might be morally obligated to pass on this dream monitor, lol.

So what's everyone's best guess as to how to get this thing/when we'll be able to?


----------



## Kanivakil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netsurfer733*
> 
> So what's everyone's best guess as to how to get this thing/when we'll be able to?


The price of the Acer XR341CK 34" dropped to $850.00 USD from $1,199 USD in less than 3 months, and I'm expecting to see a drop in price on the X34 as well very soon once they become massively available, *BUT, only the future will tell.*

Again, like I said, I'm waiting for all options to be available, particularly the *ASUS PG348Q 34″*, before I make my decision because if the X34 does reduce in price by 30%-40%, that will be *extremely tempting.*


----------



## YamiJustin

So I was wondering if anyone thinks I should place an order on MacMall and get myself one of these. I realize I'll probably still be playing the panel lottery, but how else would I be able to get one?

Seems like it's really the only option with Newegg always out of stock.

Should I do it? I really want to grab this since I'm sending the Asus PG279Q back.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netsurfer733*
> 
> Hey so I'm dead set on the Predator x34 as well. Not even sure what really compares out there. It seems like nothing else does.
> 
> But what's up with all of this unavailability? If it released like a month or two, why are there suddenly no more? Is it some new way for companies to do a forced beta test or something?
> 
> Regardless, November 30th...yeah...when are we going to know? I mean if I have to miss Black Friday sales for it and we have to pay full price for it, whereas I could be getting hundreds of dollars off for another monitor...I don't know. I might be morally obligated to pass on this dream monitor, lol.
> 
> So what's everyone's best guess as to how to get this thing/when we'll be able to?


As far as I know, they had to pull stock from retailers to update the firmware.

Also, according to a rep on the Acer forums, it seems like new units will start coming in soon. Maybe next week? A few people here reported their Newegg back orders started shipping...
Quote:


> I can mention that all X34 products sold into the Europe and Americas regions have been reworked to remedy the backlight not turning on from sleep concern. So for those of you who are waiting for us to offer the X34 again, your wait should be over already or will be over in short order.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone thinks I should place an order on MacMall and get myself one of these. I realize I'll probably still be playing the panel lottery, but how else would I be able to get one?
> 
> Seems like it's really the only option with Newegg always out of stock.
> 
> Should I do it? I really want to grab this since I'm sending the Asus PG279Q back.


No idea, does MacMall have a good return policy? I've never heard of them before. Personally I would wait until Newegg or Amazon get stock in again, doesn't seem like it will be a long wait from now.


----------



## YamiJustin

Apparently they have very good reviews and have been around for a long time. Return policy is like 15 days, if you open you may get a restocking fee. I'd want to keep the X34, so if I did have any issues I assume I just send it to ACER yes?


----------



## blackforce

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## blackforce

well i have to agree with him it is over priced and seems like not a very good monitor? I myself don't jump the gun on anything and yes i can afford anything i want but i won't waste money just cause it's something new. old games and even some new games don't play nice with 21.9 so yes for starters this is a waste.


----------



## blackforce

nvm


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanivakil*
> 
> The price of the Acer XR341CK 34" dropped to $850.00 USD from $1,199 USD in less than 3 months, and I'm expecting to see a drop in price on the X34 as well very soon once they become massively available, *BUT, only the future will tell.*
> 
> Again, like I said, I'm waiting for all options to be available, particularly the *ASUS PG348Q 34″*, before I make my decision because if the X34 does reduce in price by 30%-40%, that will be *extremely tempting.*


wise decision price and just maybe asus will make a better monitor. im with you on this and yes it will drop very soon.


----------



## Merranza

Speaking of the PG348Q, where is that November update? We are almost in December! Come on Asus


----------



## ANewVendetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I've ordered from them before but yeah their return policy is strict.
> 
> I'm going to wait until Amazon stocks it. Looks like ShopBLT is expecting a shipment next week so maybe other retailers are too.


The rep told me they were not expecting a new shipment until December. But as you said they are getting it in like the 28th based on there own website. I feel like they are just fighting the return every way imaginable


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> This is not a ordinary monitor. It's a monitor for enthusiasts. And enthusiasts are not complaining about prices or other nonsense, all of us want it at any cost! And we all want to be first.


No... that's not an enthusiast, you are describing a crazed spoiled techno-nerd with more money than sense (probably their daddy's in most cases) that companies like Acer LOVE because as you say such people will pay ANY price for the latest bleeding edge tech (even when it's actually not, it's just dressed up to be). These people don't help the genuine enthusiasts (or anyone else) who although they do want the latest greatest tech, they don't want to be ripped off or receive products with loads of faults and poor QC. The ones that clamor to be first at any cost are the same people who shout 'first' on internet forums and are of great detriment to the rest of us and any chance of companies like Acer actually producing a genuine quality monitor that's worth a premium price.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> No... that's not an enthusiast, you are describing a crazed spoiled techno-nerd with more money than sense (probably their daddy's in most cases) that companies like Acer LOVE because as you say such people will pay ANY price for the latest bleeding edge tech (even when it's actually not, it's just dressed up to be). These people don't help the genuine enthusiasts (or anyone else) who although they do want the latest greatest tech, they don't want to be ripped off or receive products with loads of faults and poor QC. The ones that clamor to be first at any cost are the same people who shout 'first' on internet forums and are of great detriment to the rest of us and any chance of companies like Acer actually producing a genuine quality monitor that's worth a premium price.


i don't think he knows what an enthusiast is lol.


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> No... that's not an enthusiast, you are describing a crazed spoiled techno-nerd with more money than sense (probably their daddy's in most cases) that companies like Acer LOVE because as you say such people will pay ANY price for the latest bleeding edge tech (even when it's actually not, it's just dressed up to be). These people don't help the genuine enthusiasts (or anyone else) who although they do want the latest greatest tech, they don't want to be ripped off or receive products with loads of faults and poor QC. The ones that clamor to be first at any cost are the same people who shout 'first' on internet forums and are of great detriment to the rest of us and any chance of companies like Acer actually producing a genuine quality monitor that's worth a premium price.


Man I would love it if my daddy buys me $1300+ monitors.







Really though you're right in that most of these guys simply have more money than they do sense. Always rushing out to buy the latest and greatest the day it's available.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> No... that's not an enthusiast, you are describing a crazed spoiled techno-nerd with more money than sense (probably their daddy's in most cases) that companies like Acer LOVE because as you say such people will pay ANY price for the latest bleeding edge tech (even when it's actually not, it's just dressed up to be). These people don't help the genuine enthusiasts (or anyone else) who although they do want the latest greatest tech, they don't want to be ripped off or receive products with loads of faults and poor QC. The ones that clamor to be first at any cost are the same people who shout 'first' on internet forums and are of great detriment to the rest of us and any chance of companies like Acer actually producing a genuine quality monitor that's worth a premium price.


So true. And then they have the new monitor for 10 minutes only, and write ''mine is PERRRFECT'', without doing any calibration, eye-balling 2-3 settings... and then all the other ''enthusiasts'' go crazy and going ''gimme-gimme-now'' because of only 1 guy writing ''perrrrfect'' after owning it for 10 minutes. It's just a 1000$ monitor. 1 guy got a ''perfect'' one, so go go go!

It's the internet lol can't do anything agianst this sadly. And then manufacturers don't change the way they do things and we still get sub-par 1000$ monitors plagued with tons of issues.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> No... that's not an enthusiast, you are describing a crazed spoiled techno-nerd with more money than sense (probably their daddy's in most cases) that companies like Acer LOVE because as you say such people will pay ANY price for the latest bleeding edge tech (even when it's actually not, it's just dressed up to be). These people don't help the genuine enthusiasts (or anyone else) who although they do want the latest greatest tech, they don't want to be ripped off or receive products with loads of faults and poor QC. The ones that clamor to be first at any cost are the same people who shout 'first' on internet forums and are of great detriment to the rest of us and any chance of companies like Acer actually producing a genuine quality monitor that's worth a premium price.


I also think the enthusiast is the first one to complain about said "non-sense" the other guy mentioned. I know you touched on that with your comment about flaws and QC, but I just wanted to add that I think as a community of "enthusiasts" we look out for one another as best we can, and this involves scrutinizing new technology.

I'm hopeful that Acer is learning hard and fast how not to deal with the enthusiast market, and that most owners with issues have returned their panels by now. The price is rather obnoxious when such issues exist.


----------



## Nicholars

Has anyone compared one of these to the 2560x1440 144hz IPS panels? Obviously this is wider and only 100hz... But how does the image quality compare? Are the colors better and is there more or less IPS glow compared to the 27"? These are LG and the 27" are AUO so I am interested to know if the image quality, uniformity, backlight bleed, IPS glow, colors, contrast etc. is better on these? Assuming that you have a decent 27" vs a decent 34", some of the 27" AUO panels are terrible, but some of them are ok, also looking at the pictures in this thread some of these X34 have bad orange backlight bleed as well. If you had a good example of both the 34" LG /acer vs the 27" AU / asus/acer which one would be better for image quality, uniformity, IPS glow, colors, contrast et?. Obviously one is wider and the other has higher refresh rate but I want to know about the image quality for still images, photo's, web browsing etc. and games.


----------



## x3sphere

I haven't seen the X34 yet, but I used the PG279Q alongside an LG UM95.

I noticed the LG panel uses a much less aggressive AG coating. The coating used on the PG279Q is nowhere near as aggressive as some older Dell IPS displays I've used but next to a UM95 it looked grainy in comparison.

Uniformity / colors are also excellent on my UM95. I ended up returning my PG279Q for the color temperature / luminance issue, There's no section of the UM95's screen that is noticeably darker. I'm sure if I measured it there would be some deviance but nothing that I really notice with my eye, so well within acceptable levels.

Overall there's no contest - for image quality the LG panel is much superior to the PG279Q I had. Even if my PG had good uniformity, I would still say the LG wins, due to the less aggressive AG coating.

I'm guessing these observations hold true for the X34 as well, since it uses the same panel. BLB is probably still a bit of a lottery - I have almost none on my LG but I've seen some bad samples. I'm trying to get my hands on an X34 right now - hopefully Amazon starts stocking it soon!


----------



## YamiJustin

You think its worth owning both this monitor and the ASUS PG279Q? Since both have their differences.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> You think its worth owning both this monitor and the ASUS PG279Q? Since both have their differences.


I would find owning both hard to justify. The X34's refresh rate isn't as high, but it is in the sweet spot for me. Only 100 Hz is a fine tradeoff I think given the higher resolution of the panel.


----------



## andressergio

Guys black friday is on, and i have a big doubt on getting this predator (XR341CK) or the LG (34UC97-S), honestly i don't know, for me LCD are my hardest part.

Can you shed a light on me please ?

Thanks a lot
Kind Regards, Sergio


----------



## funfordcobra

wut


----------



## monisriz

Offtopic .. but for some reason a sentence in your post reminded me of a famous Def Leppard song.. can you guess which?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

For anyone interested in this monitor, Best Buy just listed it on their website today. No stock yet, but this is a sign of things to come.

I had planned on waiting for the ASUS model, but since BB now has this I may try again thanks to their easy and local returns.

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/acer-predator-x34-34-curved-led-ips-gaming-monitor-with-4ms-response-time-black-dark-silver/10397373.aspx?path=797bbaa8b7feba426436f8e51bb266baen02


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> For anyone interested in this monitor, Best Buy just listed it on their website today. No stock yet, but this is a sign of things to come.
> 
> I had planned on waiting for the ASUS model, but since BB now has this I may try again thanks to their easy and local returns.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/acer-predator-x34-34-curved-led-ips-gaming-monitor-with-4ms-response-time-black-dark-silver/10397373.aspx?path=797bbaa8b7feba426436f8e51bb266baen02


Holy crap they are charging a lot!

I work at best buy and would normally check to see what the price is with my employee discount (probably close to the normal price) but I can't even add it to my cart.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Holy crap they are charging a lot!
> 
> I work at best buy and would normally check to see what the price is with my employee discount (probably close to the normal price) but I can't even add it to my cart.


You can't add it until it's in stock. That annoys me when I want to check the express price







. $1699.99 CAD is the MSRP. http://caen-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync (in stock with Acer)


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> You can't add it until it's in stock. $1699.99 CAD is the MSRP. http://caen-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync (in stock with Acer)


My bad. Didn't realize it was the Canadian website. It's still not on the U.S. best buy store.


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Me? I am actually interested in this monitor, new technique and it´s possibilities.
> 
> You besides are just talking nonsense and crying that it's overpriced! Guess everyone can insist on that.
> 
> Thought it was clear for everyone who's interested. This is not a ordinary monitor. It's a monitor for enthusiasts. And enthusiasts are not complaining about prices or other nonsense, all of us want it at any cost! And we all want to be first.
> 
> So you can take a step back, wait 2 years when you can find it on sale for 500 bucks.


Hmm, I disagree. I may consider myself an enthusiast, but even tho I can pay whatever sum they ask (tech spent money is not an issue to me as I earn with it) I simply refuse to pay 1400€ + shipping for a display that is an overclocked edition of a 700€ one and that costs as the most advanced 5K on the market, whilst having QC issues and design imperfections like ULMB lack, scan lines etc. Simply unacceptable by principle, not the amount of cash itself.


----------



## OrganicKobze

I'm going to sound like a complete tool asking a couple of basic questions here, but I'm definitely going to anyway...

So I literally just got this monitor with my new build that is now up and running, question I have is; how do I know if G-Sync is active? Like do I need to somehow turn it on, or is it on by default?

The other thing is... When I access the menu on the Monitor when I select refresh rate there is only 50Hz? Am I missing something here, I thought this game 60 or 75 (I can't remember) out the box with the possibility of overclocking to 100?

I checked on NVIDIA Control Panel and tried to create a custom resolution with Refresh Rate set to 100Hz however I only get a 'Test' option and not a 'save' or 'apply' or something of the like....

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated =)


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> I'm going to sound like a complete tool asking a couple of basic questions here, but I'm definitely going to anyway...
> 
> So I literally just got this monitor with my new build that is now up and running, question I have is; how do I know if G-Sync is active? Like do I need to somehow turn it on, or is it on by default?


The easiest way to be certain if G-Sync is enabled is to turn on the display of current refresh rate in the monitors OSD menu. If the displayed values constantly changes to match the game's current FPS, G-Sync is enabled. If it remains fixed at 100 while your game's FPS is lower, it's disabled.

There's also an option in the Nvidias control panel top menu to display an OSD overlay if G-Sync is enabled.
Quote:


> The other thing is... When I access the menu on the Monitor when I select refresh rate there is only 50Hz? Am I missing something here, I thought this game 60 or 75 (I can't remember) out the box with the possibility of overclocking to 100?


Have you connected the monitor with the HDMI cable? G-Sync and 100 Hz only work with a Display Port cable.


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> The easiest way to be certain if G-Sync is enabled is to turn on the display of current refresh rate in the monitors OSD menu. If the displayed values constantly changes to match the game's current FPS, G-Sync is enabled. If it remains fixed at 100 while your game's FPS is lower, it's disabled.
> 
> There's also an option in the Nvidias control panel top menu to display an OSD overlay if G-Sync is enabled.
> Have you connected the monitor with the HDMI cable? G-Sync and 100 Hz only work with a Display Port cable.


So it was that simple... boy do I feel like a moron lol.
I guess I'll be plugging the display port cable in when I get home


----------



## ANewVendetta

Has anyone sent there back for repairs and gotten it back already? If so what issues did you have and were they all fixed?


----------



## funfordcobra

The only thing they are repairing is WFS issue. Any other problems will have to first be acknowledged by acer then sent in again. The only problem they can reproduce is WFS problem. If you suffer from coil whine, scan lines, or not being able to hit 100hz it will be sent in at a later date if they even confirm the issue.

You can keep up to date on the acer predator forum site. As of yesterday they can't reproduce coilwhile, scan lines, or low overclock so right now to them its user error and not acknowledged.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> The only thing they are repairing is WFS issue. Any other problems will have to first be acknowledged by acer then sent in again. The only problem they can reproduce is WFS problem. If you suffer from coil whine, scan lines, or not being able to hit 100hz it will be sent in at a later date if they even confirm the issue.
> 
> You can keep up to date on the acer predator forum site. As of yesterday they can't reproduce coilwhile, scan lines, or low overclock so right now to them its user error and not acknowledged.


Can you tell me how WFS works, practically?

I know I suffer from it... But can't test anything more ATM without my computer.

Also went through the OSD, took a few minutes to learn the buttons and stuff, I there choose NO sleep mode.

Anyway to prevent the WFS, maybe by not let it fall to sleep?


----------



## funfordcobra

You can turn it off every time you power it down or set brightness to 50+.

Although the brightness is only a temporary fix as right before I returned mine, it would do it at any brightness. >.>

I'll dig up my video of it for you when I get on a pc and not mobile.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monisriz*
> 
> Offtopic .. but for some reason a sentence in your post reminded me of a famous Def Leppard song.. can you guess which?


yes i know this is the ACER thread guys i know, but i honestly can't decide wich of the 2 LCD's

Thanks a lot
Sergio


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> yes i know this is the ACER thread guys i know, but i honestly can't decide wich of the 2 LCD's
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Sergio


If you're deciding between the XR341CK and the LG I would go with the LG since you don't want Freesync. If you're choosing between the LG or the x34, I would vote the x34.


----------



## Netsurfer733

Is anyone else biting their nails waiting to see if and when the x34 will be out this week in time for all the sales?

I have to admit I've really been given pause by the 34" ultrawide ASUS Swift (2.0 or what not). But like some of you I can't see what the difference is save for the technical support situation. I mean do you need much technical support for monitors these days? I have never called for any in my life with my older ones, lol.

Anyway do you guys even think that if it comes out this week or by Cyber Monday that we'll even see sales on it past $100 since it's so awesome and brand spanking new? In which case...I guess no rush to get it out this week if it won't go on sale. So I'm curious what the 'analysts' in the thread might think on that?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> If you're deciding between the XR341CK and the LG I would go with the LG since you don't want Freesync. If you're choosing between the LG or the x34, I would vote the x34.


Thanks a lot Smokey !!!

I Currently have a Crossover Black Tune 30X IPS 16:10 wich is Amazing, but since i work and admin 7 pages, I'm a Overclocker Tester and Reviewer and i also game and test games i decided that the curved ones are the best. I know 4K is impressive resolution for gaming though is GPU Hunger, and on desktop 4K is hard to see (im 44 years old). So i started with the LG but later i saw the Predator and got hooked between these 2. Blackfriday price of the ACER is 863 and the LG is 900. But honestly i do want a GOOD LCD that can match my actual crossover wich is amazing already. Also considered the BENQ 35 as it's 1 inch bigger and 2560x1080 so it's not so demanding and will look amazing, but reviews don't give a good rate on the IQ.

Guess the decision is clear.

Thanks again !!!
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netsurfer733*
> 
> Is anyone else biting their nails waiting to see if and when the x34 will be out this week in time for all the sales?
> 
> I have to admit I've really been given pause by the 34" ultrawide ASUS Swift (2.0 or what not). But like some of you I can't see what the difference is save for the technical support situation. I mean do you need much technical support for monitors these days? I have never called for any in my life with my older ones, lol.
> 
> Anyway do you guys even think that if it comes out this week or by Cyber Monday that we'll even see sales on it past $100 since it's so awesome and brand spanking new? In which case...I guess no rush to get it out this week if it won't go on sale. So I'm curious what the 'analysts' in the thread migt think on that?


ACER
http://www.amazon.com/Acer-Curved-34-inch-UltraWide-Display/dp/B0111MRT90/ref=sr_1_4?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1448337304&sr=1-4&keywords=predator+acer

Great Price !!!


----------



## Netsurfer733

Was there a particular reason you quoted my post to say that? Lol.


----------



## toncij

That CK is AMD FreeSync, not G-Sync. G-Sync costs double, LOL.


----------



## rauf0

Got mine today, for now everything looks perfect. No problem with OC to 100Hz, only cons is stand which push this beast 20cm from the wall behind. I need bigger desk









Box looks huge, old 24" LG behind.











Pleasant surprise, i forgot there is backlit with interchangable colors, nice.









Not sure is it from fresh batch, however here in Poland i have to wait for it sth like 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Lucky 23

Wow, that monitor is so nice. I got to get me one


----------



## CallsignVega

BLT has four more in stock ready to ship. I'd imagine these have the wake from sleep firmware update applied:

http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=thispage&thispage=01100100U011_B1Q5414P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!


----------



## Jermone123

Was going to get mine shipped on Friday, but my local delivery hub already has the monitor so I called to see if I can pick it up today... they said they will call me within the hour and I can come pick it up! I am so excited. I will let you guys know if my monitor has any issues and will post pics as well. Wish me good luck


----------



## Crookid

Well, just got mine today and I guess I am one of the lucky ones. Absolutely no bleed and no issues so far. In-fact, the IPS glow seems non-existent as well.

If anyone would like me to take some pictures with a test, let me know what you want me to do.


----------



## wstanci3

Just got shipping confirmation from Shop BLT. Let's see if round 2 fares better.


----------



## ANewVendetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Just got shipping confirmation from Shop BLT. Let's see if round 2 fares better.


Did you have get a new one from BLT?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANewVendetta*
> 
> Did you have get a new one from BLT?


No. First bought one from Microcenter and went to exchange but was too late because Acer already pulled it.


----------



## Crookid

Well, I did a banding test on just a gradient image and I do see some banding. It isn't incredibly noticeable from my normal sitting position but it is still noticeable if you look for it. Funny, because I do not see ANY in game or anything, but in a straight gradient image there is some SLIGHT banding.

EDIT: After reviewing it again and making sure the scale of the image is correct then comparing it to my iPhone 6S Pllus, the banding is extremely slight. Maybe a fraction of a fraction worse than the oled screen on my 6S plus. It is probably just a nitpick but I figured some might want to know about it. Banding is non existant on this image: http://madshi.net/banding.png

And very slight on this image (very slightly worse than my iPhone): http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/img/gradient-h.png

These results are with the back light set to 85, overclocked to 100Hz and G-sync enabled.

EDIT 2: Hmm, this is weird. There is absolutely no banding when viewing this image: http://www.prad.de/images/monitore/dell_2408wfp/dell_2408wfp_rev_a01_gradients.jpg

Which leads me to believe it might have just been the image's quality I was viewing.

EDIT 3: In-case anyone was wondering about the monitor going to sleep; mine recovers fine. Even with all the features enabled including g-sync, 100Hz and Extreme OD profile, as soon as I wake my PC, everything comes back on. Quite snappy I might ad as well. The monitor wakes from sleep faster than my old one.


----------



## x3sphere

Notice any scanlines?


----------



## Netsurfer733

So folks are getting theirs in that they ordered already? Does this mean we will probably have some available to order on Black Friday or Cyber Monday? or still anyone's guess?


----------



## NeoTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Well, I did a banding test on just a gradient image and I do see some banding. It isn't incredibly noticeable from my normal sitting position but it is still noticeable if you look for it. Funny, because I do not see ANY in game or anything, but in a straight gradient image there is some SLIGHT banding.


Minor banding can be normal, as a video card can only deliver 256 different values per color channel and without some techniques like dithering, you can see those with the human eye in particular on green gradients. If you had a professional video card that can output 10 bits per color channel like the Nvidia Quadro series, it'd probably disappear, as the X34 is 10 bit capable, but the Geforce consumer cards don't support this.

If your X34 has the original blue banding problem, you will see that pretty clearly on a blue gradient or any black-to-white gradient, because you will see false colors in it with the naked eye.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Notice any scanlines?


None at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> Minor banding can be normal, as a video card can only deliver 256 different values per color channel and without some techniques like dithering, you can see those with the human eye in particular on green gradients. If you had a professional video card that can output 10 bits per color channel like the Nvidia Quadro series, it'd probably disappear, as the X34 is 10 bit capable, but the Geforce consumer cards don't support this.
> 
> If your X34 has the original blue banding problem, you will see that pretty clearly on a blue gradient or any black-to-white gradient, because you will see false colors in it with the naked eye.


Ahh, makes sense. Thanks for clarifying. In that case, there is absolutely no blue banding. I do not see any false colors in any gradients or games I play.


----------



## Crookid

I just tried to take a picture with my wallpaper completely black and no Windows 10 UI. Unfortunately, no matter which camera I use (even my DSLR), I can't get a good shot as I have to turn off all the lights so you can see the ever so slightly IPS glow on the top corners. That's how little it shows.

There is absolutely no bleed and you need to get right up to the monitor on 85 brightness setting to see the SLIGHT IPS glow in the left and right top corner. In-fact, it is so slight that with the entire screen black, it looks like the monitor is off.

So, after checking for all the issues reported about the initial run of this monitor, I think it's safe to say it is fixed. I will be doing a full video review this week and I will post the link when it's complete.

I still think the price for the monitor is a bit much and it's probably best to wait until it drops because it WILL drop in price. But if anyone wants it now, was debating whether or not they should because it's 'Acer' or because they are afraid of the reported issues--do not hesitate. It is bigger in person, the picture quality is down right amazing (look just as sharp as my 4K Samsung), the color accuracy is spot on, the control options are plentiful (even though the UI is a bit meh. Could have used a joystick), using it for workflow will spoil you, the construction quality feels very premium and the 100Hz refresh rate works flawlessly. I was able to play most games max graphics with my 980TI (althought I did OC to 1550 and it's WC).

Oh and even though I thought the under-glow would be a bit cheesy, it's really nice. They must have used good LEDs (they better for $1300) also because it doesn't flicker when recording a video of it.

If anyone has any question let me know. But if you ask me, this one's a keeper.

Now if I could only find more wallpaper options. Might have to make my own.

EDIT: I was not able to get an accurate picture of a pure black screen as I stated earlier, but I was able to get pretty close for the banding test. Any imperfections you may notice in these pictures are from the camera I used, or your monitor as both gradients are perfectly smooth with no visible banding at 85 Brightness. The only slight banding I ever see is close up as mentioned earlier which is just simply due to gfx card limitations and pretty normal.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried to take a picture with my wallpaper completely black and no Windows 10 UI. Unfortunately, no matter which camera I use (even my DSLR), I can't get a good shot as I have to turn off all the lights so you can see the ever so slightly IPS glow on the top corners. That's how little it shows.
> 
> There is absolutely no bleed and you need to get right up to the monitor on 85 brightness setting to see the SLIGHT IPS glow in the left and right top corner. In-fact, it is so slight that with the entire screen black, it looks like the monitor is off.
> 
> So, after checking for all the issues reported about the initial run of this monitor, I think it's safe to say it is fixed. I will be doing a full video review this week and I will post the link when it's complete.
> 
> I still think the price for the monitor is a bit much and it's probably best to wait until it drops because it WILL drop in price. But if anyone wants it now, was debating whether or not they should because it's 'Acer' or because they are afraid of the reported issues--do not hesitate. It is bigger in person, the picture quality is down right amazing (look just as sharp as my 4K Samsung), the color accuracy is spot on, the control options are plentiful (even though the UI is a bit meh. Could have used a joystick), using it for workflow will spoil you, the construction quality feels very premium and the 100Hz refresh rate works flawlessly. I was able to play most games max graphics with my 980TI (althought I did OC to 1550 and it's WC).
> 
> Oh and even though I thought the under-glow would be a bit cheesy, it's really nice. They must have used good LEDs (they better for $1300) also because it doesn't flicker when recording a video of it.
> 
> If anyone has any question let me know. But if you ask me, this one's a keeper.
> 
> Now if I could only find more wallpaper options. Might have to make my own.
> 
> EDIT: I was not able to get an accurate picture of a pure black screen as I stated earlier, but I was able to get pretty close for the banding test. Any imperfections you may notice in these pictures are from the camera I used, or your monitor as both gradients are perfectly smooth with no visible banding at 85 Brightness. The only slight banding I ever see is close up as mentioned earlier which is just simply due to gfx card limitations and pretty normal.


Looks great man. The blb is definitely much less than the unit I had. What's your mfg date? Doubt there's any Novembers out there.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Looks great man. The blb is definitely much less than the unit I had. What's your mfg date? Doubt there's any Novembers out there.


Yeah, thanks. It's non existent actually. Pictures of it don't do it justice. The color transitions are perfect.

How can I check the mfg date? I'll do it when I get home.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

It definitely looks non-existent in the pic.

MFG date should be on the bottom of your monitor, or on the box as well.


----------



## Nizzen

Got mye X34 g-sync today









100hz easy, and it looks to be perfect


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Yeah, thanks. It's non existent actually. Pictures of it don't do it justice. The color transitions are perfect.
> 
> How can I check the mfg date? I'll do it when I get home.


On the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Got mye X34 g-sync today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100hz easy, and it looks to be perfect


Nice! Looking good.

Have you tested for scanlines yet? Run the pendulum demo at 25, 50, 60, 100fps and you will either notice them or not. I haven't noticed any on mine, but I'm sure others would be interested to hear since you just got yours.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> On the box.
> Nice! Looking good.
> 
> Have you tested for scanlines yet? Run the pendulum demo at 25, 50, 60, 100fps and you will either notice them or not. I haven't noticed any on mine, but I'm sure others would be interested to hear since you just got yours.


Even though this wasn't directed at me I'll try this tonight.


----------



## Stigmatta

damn thats sexy. makes me really wonder if i want a 27 or 34 incher...


----------



## Badass1982

Crookid.... Where did you purchase your monitor from??
Thanks....


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> On the box.
> Nice! Looking good.
> 
> Have you tested for scanlines yet? Run the pendulum demo at 25, 50, 60, 100fps and you will either notice them or not. I haven't noticed any on mine, but I'm sure others would be interested to hear since you just got yours.


Min FPS set to 20:

60 FPS - No scanlines
70 FPS - No scanlines
80 FPS - No scanlines
90 FPS - very Minimal scanlines
100 FPS - Minimal scanlines

I am a little disheartened by this. I didn't notice any in-game. Is it normal to have minimal scanlines or should I return this monitor? I am a bit hesitant given how good the gradient test and IPS glow is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badass1982*
> 
> Crookid.... Where did you purchase your monitor from??
> Thanks....


NewEgg


----------



## monisriz

Ughh.. just when I have made up my mind and am ready to pull the trigger, there's a post about scanlines, flicker, OC-95 or something else. At this point I am just waiting for this new batch to reach people and read about some sort of a all-clear before I order.. and ASUS hasn't announced a release date for PG348Q either.. frustrating


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monisriz*
> 
> Ughh.. just when I have made up my mind and am ready to pull the trigger, there's a post about scanlines, flicker, OC-95 or something else. At this point I am just waiting for this new batch to reach people and read about some sort of a all-clear before I order.. and ASUS hasn't announced a release date for PG348Q either.. frustrating


I dunno man. I just did a little research and it looks like scan lines at high refresh rates in a graphics intensive demo or benchmark is pretty normal with g-sync. I am only running one 980TI. It could just be the limitations of my card. Like I said, it is non-existent in games.

EDIT: As a matter of fact, my definition of scan lines might be different now that I'm reading other posts. I don't have any discoloration or anything in the lines. It just looks like minor screen tearing on the pendulum. There is no actual lines running through my screen. Just tearing.

EDIT 2: Well, I found out the issue. I am getting screen tearing because my monitor is not going above 60 Hz. I enabled the Hz to display on the top right and it never goes above 60 even with the OC enabled and it set to 100. I am using the DP connection and all. Any reason this may be happening? Is there something I need to enable in Windows?

EDIT 3: Okay, this is weird. It seems to be overclocking at all. Even if I set it to the minimum of 75, it will not go above 60 from the monitor Hz/FPS display. I must be doing something wrong here.


----------



## Netsurfer733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monisriz*
> 
> Ughh.. just when I have made up my mind and am ready to pull the trigger, there's a post about scanlines, flicker, OC-95 or something else. At this point I am just waiting for this new batch to reach people and read about some sort of a all-clear before I order.. and ASUS hasn't announced a release date for PG348Q either.. frustrating


Aye...I'm kind of expecting folks to come out of the woodwork and say "it's here! Go here to buy it!" in this thread, at a moment's notice when it arrives, heh.


----------



## monisriz

@Crookid:
Did you get a chance to see the manufacture date? And how and when did you manage to snag it through NewEgg - they always seem to be out of stock for me. I am just hoping it would show up at BestBuy or Microcenter or any of the brick-mortar stores around me - saves the trouble of shipping if I don't win this monitor-lottery.

Also, which games have you tried besides the darn pendulum demo to identify/detect the scan lines? I wonder if there are specific games which trigger this phenomenon. But I might possibly be completely wrong on this one.

Edit: I clearly don't know how to quote.


----------



## Crookid

Sorry, I've been editing my post. I am in-fact not getting scan-lines but simply getting screen tearing as it seems my monitor won't OC. I apply and refresh setting it anywhere from 75-100 and it always says 60 on the top right. Which is really weird because when I played D3 and look at the settings, one of the options was the resolution x100 (it also had options for other FPS) as if it was picking up that I was using a 100Hz monitor. It was buttery smooth when I enabled it however I was forced to play 60FPS as it doesn't support this resolution full screen (only full screen windowed). So I don't know if the monitor display never shows above 60 or it is not going above 60. I think it is simply the former. But then why would I get screen tearing as if the monitor has a lower Hz than the FPS in the pendulum test?

Hmm. I also ran 3D mark and that benchmark was butter also. Weird.

EDIT: I can confirm the monitor is indeed OCing just fine. Whenever I have a lower OC, Diablo 3 gives me only the option of the FPS I have OC'd to.

EDIT 2: Also, the game's smoothness is light NIGHT and DAY with g-sync enabled or disabled. With it on, it is like butter. However, D3 will not let me go above 60 FPS with g-sync on. Which is why I think the pendulum test was causing an issue. It seems like an Nvidia driver issue rather than my monitor. I am going to look more into it as g-sync is locking me at 60FPS

EDIT 3: Really sorry about all these edits. So it looks like the game MUST be in full screen mode for the FPS to go higher than 60 with g-sync enabled. I can confirm there is absolutely no scan lines or screen tearing in-game OC'd to 100.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Sorry, I've been editing my post. I am in-fact not getting scan-lines but simply getting screen tearing as it seems my monitor won't OC. I apply and refresh setting it anywhere from 75-100 and it always says 60 on the top right. Which is really weird because when I played D3 and look at the settings, one of the options was the resolution x100 (it also had options for other FPS) as if it was picking up that I was using a 100Hz monitor. It was buttery smooth when I enabled it however I was forced to play 60FPS as it doesn't support this resolution full screen (only full screen windowed). So I don't know if the monitor display never shows above 60 or it is not going above 60. I think it is simply the former. But then why would I get screen tearing as if the monitor has a lower Hz than the FPS in the pendulum test?
> 
> Hmm. I also ran 3D mark and that benchmark was butter also. Weird.
> 
> EDIT: I can confirm the monitor is indeed OCing just fine. Whenever I have a lower OC, Diablo 3 gives me only the option of the FPS I have OC'd to.
> 
> EDIT 2: Also, the game's smoothness is light NIGHT and DAY with g-sync enabled or disabled. With it on, it is like butter. However, D3 will not let me go above 60 FPS with g-sync on. Which is why I think the pendulum test was causing an issue. It seems like an Nvidia driver issue rather than my monitor. I am going to look more into it as g-sync is locking me at 60FPS
> 
> EDIT 3: Really sorry about all these edits. So it looks like the game MUST be in full screen mode for the FPS to go higher than 60 with g-sync enabled. I can confirm there is absolutely no scan lines or screen tearing in-game OC'd to 100.


please read my post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here/370#post_24609304


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> please read my post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here/370#post_24609304


Ahh, nice post. That helps understand what is normal. However, I have tried numerous different settings and have never seen any grey scan lines or bars at all. The closest thing I've seen is faint screen tearing. So my question would be, if the pendulum is tearing at certain settings, is that what is considered scan lines? Or am I looking for grey lines?


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Ahh, nice post. That helps understand what is normal. However, I have tried numerous different settings and have never seen any grey scan lines or bars at all. The closest thing I've seen is faint screen tearing. So my question would be, if the pendulum is tearing at certain settings, is that what is considered scan lines? Or am I looking for grey lines?


I linked my post cause you mentioned scanlines. If you don't see them then you have a good working unit.

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/393568/highlight/true#M1483

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-OC-amp-GSYNC-Scanline-problem/m-p/393009#U393009

Here are pics of scanlines. They are _not_ a result of just the pendulum demo and can be seen in games and the desktop too.

New users shouldn't have to struggle with testing and trying to figure out whats going on. I wish there was a problem list thread for this monitor. Last year I made for the ROG swift. Don't have the time this year.

edit: sometimes the acer links dont work. You have to select the text and right-click and "go-to"


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> I linked my post cause you mentioned scanlines. If you don't see them then you have a good working unit.
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/393568/highlight/true#M1483
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-OC-amp-GSYNC-Scanline-problem/m-p/393009#U393009
> 
> Here are pics of scanlines. They are _not_ a result of just the pendulum demo and can be seen in games and the desktop too.
> 
> New users shouldn't have to struggle with testing and trying to figure out whats going on. I wish there was a problem list thread for this monitor. Last year I made for the ROG swift. Don't have the time this year.
> 
> edit: sometimes the acer links dont work. You have to select the text and right-click and "go-to"


Ahhh thank you very much for clarifying (and for telling me how to open those links lol).

Okay, so I am happy to report no scan lines. Manufactured date: October 2015 (there is no exact day of the month listed)

Pictures of pendulum test (first is at 45 FPS fixed, second is at 100 FPS fixed):





If there is anything out of the ordinary it is likely the result of the camera or the compression of the image.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh thank you very much for clarifying (and for telling me how to open those links lol).
> 
> Okay, so I am happy to report no scan lines. Manufactured date: October 2015 (there is no exact day of the month listed)
> 
> Pictures of pendulum test (first is at 45 FPS fixed, second is at 100 FPS fixed):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anything out of the ordinary it is likely the result of the camera or the compression of the image.


Wow that little bit of screen tearing on the pendulum _is_ weird. Perhaps limiting the fps to 99 would solve that and prevent gsync from hitting it's limit. Looks good though.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Wow that little bit of screen tearing on the pendulum _is_ weird. Perhaps limiting the fps to 99 would solve that and prevent gsync from hitting it's limit. Looks good though.


There is no screen tearing in that pic. If the pendulum looks a bit blurry it's because of the camera catching it in motion.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> There is no screen tearing in that pic. If the pendulum looks a bit blurry it's because of the camera catching it in motion.


Second pic, bottom part of the pendulum. It's visible without maximizing the image. It's literally cut. You can even see where the pendulum doesn't align with itself.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Second pic, bottom part of the pendulum. It's visible without maximizing the image. It's literally cut. You can even see where the pendulum doesn't align with itself.


Ahh, nah that's just the dumb camera. The pendulum just tears like my GPU can't handle it or like when you raise the FPS higher than your refresh rate. However, I agree. It is odd as hell especially since it doesn't happen in any games AT ALL. Going to just chalk it up to my GPU limitations.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Ahh, nah that's just the dumb camera. The pendulum just tears like my GPU can't handle it or like when you raise the FPS higher than your refresh rate. However, I agree. It is odd as hell especially since it doesn't happen in any games AT ALL. Going to just chalk it up to my GPU limitations.


Pics taken from that distance generally don't show the scanlines.
If you checked the pics from the acer links I posted, they're shot close the panel and with the camera held perpendicular to the panel instead of at an angle. You should take a close look. My intention is to help you do a proper test, not to force you to think there are scanlines when there aren't.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mountainlifter*
> 
> Pics taken from that distance generally don't show the scanlines.
> If you checked the pics from the acer links I posted, they're shot close the panel and with the camera held perpendicular to the panel instead of at an angle. You should take a close look. My intention is to help you do a proper test, not to force you to think there are scanlines when there aren't.


Completely understand and I appreciate your help. There are no scan lines even close up to the monitor. In-fact, I have to get within a few inches to begin to see how the image is generated, lol.

Let me take a closer screen shot for the community as I not only wanted to make sure my monitor checks out, but because I want to help others as well.


----------



## Crookid

Here are the images from as close as I can possibly get without losing focus. Roughly 2-3 inches from the monitor:

OC set to 100Hz and OD set to Extreme. GSync enabled.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Looks like there is some there, more specifically in the second picture, but it could be the camera. Not as bad as mine was. My monitor did not require a close up for the scan lines to be visible in a photograph whatsoever.


----------



## l88bastar

Two pages talking about the actual display......555 pages talking about scan lines lol


----------



## YamiJustin

is this thing available anywhere yet....


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Looks like there is some there, more specifically in the second picture, but it could be the camera. Not as bad as mine was. My monitor did not require a close up for the scan lines to be visible in a photograph whatsoever.


I can assure you, anything visible in the pictures is from the camera and compression. That was also taken 2 inches from the screen. To add, I will start to see actual pixel before I see any lines when physically moving closer to the screen lol.

See my previous gradient pics as well.


----------



## windholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> is this thing available anywhere yet....


Depends where you are I guess - lots available in the UK and rest of Europe via Amazon, and actually a really good deal right now on Overclockers UK, going for 929GBP instead of 989GBP. (For the Americans, that is 90USD off, so there is hope those will start going down)


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> I can assure you, anything visible in the pictures is from the camera and compression. That was also taken 2 inches from the screen. To add, I will start to see actual pixel before I see any lines when physically moving closer to the screen lol.
> 
> See my previous gradient pics as well.


Then my friend, you have a winning unit. Count your lucky stars, buy a lotto ticket and enjoy the hell out of your monitor.


----------



## SimRacer925

Just bought it as a Black Friday Deal at Amazon Germany with a 200,99€ discount for just "only" 1099 €! Let's hope it's a good one.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Then my friend, you have a winning unit. Count your lucky stars, buy a lotto ticket and enjoy the hell out of your monitor.


Well, I think the recent units after being recalled should be fine.


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea I had one. It was perfect besides wfs. Returned it after seeing how they were handling it by their mods. I'm not a fan of RMAs and recalls. From what people have said, acer is only fixing WFS and the ones that have gotten them back said that was true, only WFS. Not to mention they said their boxes looked like they were dropped off a plane and were surprised that they even powered up.

Scanlines, coil whine, >90hz problems? Tough luck. We will fix it if we deem it a problem on our side, we don't care how long out ACER predator problems thread is. If it's not a problem for us, its not a problem for you. -ACER

I have about 4500 in my pc. I'm not going to have a subpar faulty monitor to complement any my builds. If I had a rig with only a grand in it or so I may be less picky. EDIT: 5020 in my pc BEFORE taxes so you see why I'm picky.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Yea I had one. It was perfect besides wfs. Returned it after seeing how they were handling it by their mods. I'm not a fan of RMAs and recalls. From what people have said, acer is only fixing WFS and the ones that have gotten them back said that was true, only WFS. Not to mention they said their boxes looked like they were dropped off a plane and were surprised that they even powered up.
> 
> Scanlines, coil whine, >90hz problems? Tough luck. We will fix it if we deem it a problem on our side, we don't care how long out ACER predator problems thread is. If it's not a problem for us, its not a problem for you. -ACER


Hmm, then agreed. You'd think there would be a little more done on their side considering the price. Hell, a little professionalism goes s long way.

I guess I just got lucky then. Box was in mint condition, OCing to 100 Hz just fine, no scan lines, no coil whine, no bleed and almost nonexistent IPS glow (still pretty amazed at that one. It's less than my ultra sharps were and you need to turn off all lights and look really hard).


----------



## funfordcobra

the boxes from the factory are ok, its when you have to ship it for recall repairs is when it gets beat all up to crap.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I have about 4500 in my pc. I'm not going to have a subpar faulty monitor to complement any my builds. If I had a rig with only a grand in it or so I may be less picky.


Sorry didn't see this edit. I also agree here as well which is why I said no way if it had any issues and it was going right back if it did.

The display is just as important as the components. Hell, my PC looked like one from Best Buy when I was in between monitors. I made no sacrifices with this build and spent hours on my first WC loop. I wasn't going to start compromising with the display.

This puppy sits on my huge L shaped in the corner:


----------



## funfordcobra

Sweet. I just think if you have a sloppy rig you won't mind a sloppy display. We on the other hand won't have it.

To me the monitor is the most important thing. What does anything matter if you have a crappy image?

In racing terms, you can have all the horsepower in the world but if you can't get traction it's useless. What good are flagship cards if you can't use them to full potential?

I was pro X34 but through MY experiences I will never buy another acer product.

I'm not saying there's not good ones out there, I know there is. I'm not trashing the good x34s. I trash the people who insist there are zero problems because it's completley ignorant to think that way.


----------



## johnpotter82

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Goes both ways. There's a guy in the ACER forums who says he sees scanlines and thinks his monitor is somehow perfect. I tried explaining to him that there are a few out there who do not have this issue and the folks who do have it, it's a defect. He refuses to acknowledge it and called me a Troll, and is now posting to anyone who says that they have it that they are liars and his monitor is perfect.


This is part of what i have an issue with.. why is it so important to you that he acknowledge them. Maybe the guy dont see then and is happy for christ sakes.


----------



## monisriz

I think this thread is straying way from the subject









On a side note, anyone ordered from NCIXUS and/or dealt with their RMA/return process? They seem to have these in stock and I am tempted to order...


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monisriz*
> 
> I think this thread is straying way from the subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, anyone ordered from NCIXUS and/or dealt with their RMA/return process? They seem to have these in stock and I am tempted to order...


I returned mine to NCIX.ca, and they paid for the return shipping. I didn't buy any additional coverage, and was refunded all but the original shipping cost.


----------



## Jermone123

So.... just picked mine up today.

First thing I did was OC to 100hz and do the Nvidia pendulum demo. I did not see any scan lines.

Problem is though their is MAJOR flickering going on when OC to 100 hz and gaming









I definitely think it is the OC to 100hz which is causing the flickering. I turned OC off and no flickering. Turned it back on and boom... instant flickering.

Games that I tested were Far Cry 4 and Crysis 3.

Idk if there is anything I can do to resolve the flickering.... I am doubting there is,

Looks like I am going to have to return the monitor : /

This sucks...


----------



## NeoTiger

What GPU are you using? As we previously discovered here, some of Nvidias GTX 700 series cards apparently can't supply the full DisplayPort bandwith required for stable 100 Hz. It's possible you might have to settle for 95 Hz until you upgrade to a newer card.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> So.... just picked mine up today.
> 
> First thing I did was OC to 100hz and do the Nvidia pendulum demo. I did not see any scan lines.
> 
> Problem is though their is MAJOR flickering going on when OC to 100 hz and gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely think it is the OC to 100hz which is causing the flickering. I turned OC off and no flickering. Turned it back on and boom... instant flickering.
> 
> Games that I tested were Far Cry 4 and Crysis 3.
> 
> Idk if there is anything I can do to resolve the flickering.... I am doubting there is,
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to return the monitor : /
> 
> This sucks...


Actually the flickering may not be your monitor. What graphics card are you using? Flickering is a common issue with g-sync if the graphics card cannot handle the graphics. Have you tried turning down some of the graphic settings?

http://techreport.com/news/27449/g-sync-monitors-flicker-in-some-games-and-here-why

Also, read the manual as some graphics cards cannot handle 100Hz g-sync. It says which one and higher you would need. (I am going to check mine in the meantime)

EDIT: According to the manual, 3440x1440 100Hz g-sync is only supported on GeForce 960 Boost GPU and higher. 3440x1440 60Hz is supported with GTX650TI Boost GPU and higher.


----------



## Jermone123

I just changed the OC on the monitor to 95 hz and the flickering completely stopped.

I hope its just a driver issue, buit it doesn't seem to be. I did lower the graphics setting in FC4 and the flickering became much worse all sudden. I will continue to test.

I am using a GTX 780


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I just changed the OC on the monitor to 95 hz and the flickering completely stopped.
> 
> I hope its just a driver issue, buit it doesn't seem to be. I did lower the graphics setting in FC4 and the flickering became much worse all sudden. I will continue to test.
> 
> I am using a GTX 780


100Hz g-sync is not supported with your graphics card.

Read my edited post above. This should be clearer but it's in the first page of the manual. I didn't know until I got the monitor myself. Luckily I have a 980TI.


----------



## Jermone123

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

So its not my monitor? Hip Hip Hooray!!









I was going to upgrade to 2x gtx 980tis, but I am waiting for Pascal!

Wow... thanks so much for bringing this to my attention.

Otherwise with the monitor.... So good so far... No coil wine and I swore I looked over my monitor for 5 minutes at the pendulum demo and I did not see any scan lines... unless somehow I am missing it.

What other tests should I do to make sure I have a good monitor?

What's the banding test?


----------



## NeoTiger

The GTX 780 should actually work flawlessly with 100 Hz on the X34. Mine at least did, before I swapped it for a 980 Ti.

You could try overclocking the GPU some - see if that squeezes out a bit more DisplayPort performance for stable 100 Hz.


----------



## Jermone123

Hmmm my gtx 780 is OC. I turned off the OC on the card to see if that was the flickering problem, but it wasn't. I want to make sure that this monitor can do 100hz without flickering.

Yea, I just looked in the manual. It clearly says that 100hz plus gsync is only supported by gtx 960 boost or above...


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> So its not my monitor? Hip Hip Hooray!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to upgrade to 2x gtx 980tis, but I am waiting for Pascal!
> 
> Wow... thanks so much for bringing this to my attention.
> 
> Otherwise with the monitor.... So good so far... No coil wine and I swore I looked over my monitor for 5 minutes at the pendulum demo and I did not see any scan lines... unless somehow I am missing it.
> 
> What other tests should I do to make sure I have a good monitor?
> 
> What's the banding test?


Get one TI now.. it will be way better in games at 3440x1440 and will last you until Pascal.


----------



## Jermone123

Eh... I would rather wait until pascal. I really think we will have a pascal card in the next 6 - 8 months. It is tempting though... I am playing Crysis 3 and I seriously have a better playing experience at low graphics setting to get 75+ fps compared to hi gfx and low FPS. I never knew high FPS was so important.

Can't wait until I can have both!

BTW I am loving this ambient light in the dark. I think it really helps to add the little light you need when the rest of the lights are off. I have mine at max and green


----------



## Jermone123

So I tried to OC my monitor at 100hz with gsync turned OFF.... thinking that would stop the flickering even with my gtx 780. It did not : (

Now I am starting to worry that my monitor simply can not be over clocked to 100hz without a flickering problem.

When I am @ 100hz the windows desktop works perfectly fine. Its only when I game I get the flickering.

*Edit:* Ok.... its got to be the monitor... I just changed my wallpaper and all sudden I have constant flickering on my Windows desktop.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> So I tried to OC my monitor at 100hz with gsync turned OFF.... thinking that would stop the flickering even with my gtx 780. It did not : (
> 
> Now I am starting to worry that my monitor simply can not be over clocked to 100hz without a flickering problem.
> 
> When I am @ 100hz the windows desktop works perfectly fine. Its only when I game I get the flickering.
> 
> *Edit:* Ok.... its got to be the monitor... I just changed my wallpaper and all sudden I have constant flickering on my Windows desktop.


Yes, it sounds like your monitor is the problem. If I recall right those that have a graphic card that cannot reach 100 Hz cannot even select the value itself and only see 95 as the maximum refresh rate available. From what you said instead the 100 Hz appears just fine and you can select it.

Cards with the GK110 chip and Maxwell chip should all be able to reach 100 Hz with no trouble, at least according to a previous post I can't find right now. GK104 chips or older can reach only 95 Hz instead.


----------



## eucalyptus

What is the difference between "normal" and "extreme" ?


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> So I tried to OC my monitor at 100hz with gsync turned OFF.... thinking that would stop the flickering even with my gtx 780. It did not : (
> 
> Now I am starting to worry that my monitor simply can not be over clocked to 100hz without a flickering problem.
> 
> When I am @ 100hz the windows desktop works perfectly fine. Its only when I game I get the flickering.
> 
> *Edit:* Ok.... its got to be the monitor... I just changed my wallpaper and all sudden I have constant flickering on my Windows desktop.


Does the monitor flicker when you have it OC'd to 100Hz or only when you enable g-sync? If it is only when you have g-sync enabled, then I am pressed to believe it is your video card as it is not supported. Best bet is to try a friend's video card or one that is supported at that Hz. The fact that it works fine at 95 is also something to consider.

Also, are your display drivers up to date?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> What is the difference between "normal" and "extreme" ?


You can find good info in the tft review. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Does the monitor flicker when you have it OC'd to 100Hz or only when you enable g-sync? If it is only when you have g-sync enabled, then I am pressed to believe it is your video card as it is not supported. Best bet is to try a friend's video card or one that is supported at that Hz. The fact that it works fine at 95 is also something to consider.
> 
> Also, are your display drivers up to date?


It flickers even if G Sync is off.

95 hz with g sync there is no flicker what so ever.

I wish I had a friend with another graphics card to try, but I do not.

As for NVidia drivers, yes, I have the latest.

I really think its the monitors incapability to run 100hz : (

IDK what to do at this point.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> It flickers even if G Sync is off.
> 
> 95 hz with g sync there is no flicker what so ever.
> 
> I wish I had a friend with another graphics card to try, but I do not.
> 
> As for NVidia drivers, yes, I have the latest.
> 
> I really think its the monitors incapability to run 100hz : (
> 
> IDK what to do at this point.


I think you may have missed my post right above: http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/5600_20#post_24650544


----------



## monisriz

@Smokey the Bear:
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> It flickers even if G Sync is off.
> 
> 95 hz with g sync there is no flicker what so ever.
> 
> I wish I had a friend with another graphics card to try, but I do not.
> 
> As for NVidia drivers, yes, I have the latest.
> 
> I really think its the monitors incapability to run 100hz : (
> 
> IDK what to do at this point.


Did you go into the properties of your monitor in Windows and set the Hz to 100? I recently found out that was causing screen tearing for me and it fixed it when I set the monitor properties to 100Hz.

Also, I would read that link that was provided above. If you are getting no issues at 95, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Acer has reported that you can get up to 100Hz and that at 95 you should just enjoy the monitor. Take that as you will, but if you have no other issues, you might find returning it trying to get 100Hz will be a big pain. If everything else is perfect but you're missing 5Hz, just enjoy the display.


----------



## Crookid

Okay, so I think I might know how to fix your problem or anyone else having an issue with flickering @ 100Hz. I was able to replicate the issue and then fix it. When my monitor was overclocked to 100Hz and I changed the monitor settings in the default properties panel to 100Hz, everything worked fine (including games) but the pendulum demo was flickering on and off (about 2-3 seconds on then 2-3 seconds black). It also would NOT do this at a 95 OC.

However, I re-read the text that shows up when you reboot your OC and it says "Change the Hz in your NVidia control Panel". So I overclocked back to 100Hz and not only changed it in the default Windows 10 monitor properties, but opened up the Nvidia Control Panel and changed it there as well and the pendulum demo works FLAWLESSLY at all FPS with zero flicker.

How you change the Hz in NVidia Control Panel:


Open up NVidia Control Panel by right clicking the trey icon
Click 'change resolution' on the left under display options (blue text)
Wait for it to respond and change the Hz
Hit apply
Then change the Hz again if it does not apply as I have to change it twice for it to do so

Hopefully this will fix the flickering.


----------



## Jermone123

Ok.... for some reason its working now.... 100hz with out g sync....

IDK. What I did. When you asked if I changed the hz in windows.... I have not. I checked it though and it said matched the hz in NVidia and what my monitor said.

In the settings of Far Cry 4 I changed the hz to 60 and the flickering stopped. Went back to 100 in FC4 and flickering started again. Went back to 60 and it stopped.

I am going to do some further testing right now in Crysis 3.

Maybe its not my monitor after all.

*EDIT:* Ok. Just tested Crysis 3 and there is some slight flickering. Not sure what is going on now. Windows, Nvidia control panel as well as the monitor itself is showing 100hz and there is slight flickering in Crysis 3 : /

Its funny cuz only when I am actually in the game playing do I get the flickering. I don't get it at all in the menus.

*Edit:* Ok I am back to square 1. FC4 flickers when it is set to 100hz in game : (

At least my windows desktop doesn't flicker anymore?

Like TF says in their review "If you can't quite get the full 100Hz but are very close (like 95Hz for example) we would not worry about that - just enjoy the screen!".

I guess I have to just be happy with 95hz. Boo!


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Ok.... for some reason its working now.... 100hz with out g sync....
> 
> IDK. What I did. When you asked if I changed the hz in windows.... I have not. I checked it though and it said matched the hz in NVidia and what my monitor said.
> 
> In the settings of Far Cry 4 I changed the hz to 60 and the flickering stopped. Went back to 100 in FC4 and flickering started again. Went back to 60 and it stopped.
> 
> I am going to do some further testing right now in Crysis 3.
> 
> Maybe its not my monitor after all.
> 
> *EDIT:* Ok. Just tested Crysis 3 and there is some slight flickering. Not sure what is going on now. Windows, Nvidia control panel as well as the monitor itself is showing 100hz and there is slight flickering in Crysis 3 : /
> 
> Its funny cuz only when I am actually in the game playing do I get the flickering. I don't get it at all in the menus.
> 
> *Edit:* Ok I am back to square 1. FC4 flickers when it is set to 100hz in game : (
> 
> At least my windows desktop doesn't flicker anymore?
> 
> Like TF says in their review "If you can't quite get the full 100Hz but are very close (like 95Hz for example) we would not worry about that - just enjoy the screen!".
> 
> I guess I have to just be happy with 95hz. Boo!


Just out of curiosity, you say 100Hz without g-sync. Why aren't you using g-sync? Also, you went into advanced display settings and the properties of your monitor and changed it to 100Hz AND THEN went into your NVidia control panel and changed it to 100Hz?

If you did the above in that order after overclocking, try changing the Hz on both of those in that order to 95Hz (or a non-flickering Hz) then change it back. Honestly, this sounds more like a graphics card issue to me. Like I said, I had some flickering (at least what I call flickering) where the monitor would cut to black for 3 seconds then normal for 3 seconds and repeat that process. As soon as I changed it back to 100Hz in monitor preferences and then NVidia control panel, it fixed it.

Can you explain what kind of flicker you are getting? Is the screen rapidly cutting in and out or is it slow or the image itself is changing brightness quickly?


----------



## Jermone123

Its flickering to black every 30 seconds for a split second in Crysis 3.

FC4 its a buzz flickering. Like a flickering to black prob twice every second

I am playing Diablo 3 right now with no flicker at all. So that at least works....

I am not using g sync WITH 100hz because I can't with only a a gtx 780 according to page 1 of the manual like you said.

When I change the hz of my acer monitor in the acer monitor settings my windows and NVidia control panel both automatically go to 100 hz to match the OC of the monitor.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Its flickering to black every 30 seconds for a split second in Crysis 3.
> 
> FC4 its a buzz flickering. Like a flickering to black prob twice every second
> 
> I am playing Diablo 3 right now with no flicker at all. So that at least works....
> 
> I am not using g sync WITH 100hz because I can't with only a a gtx 780 according to page 1 of the manual like you said.
> 
> When I change the hz of my acer monitor in the acer monitor settings my windows and NVidia control panel both automatically go to 100 hz to match the OC of the monitor.


Hmm, that's odd because I had to change it in Windows after OCing. I also just tried running every benchmark in the world to see if I got any flicker and I am getting nothing but buttery smooth everything (not trying to rub in in your face. I am simply trying to see if I have the issue too and help you figure out if it's monitor or GPU related).

Quite frankly if everything is fine at 95Hz, then I would just rock with that and see what happens when you get your new GPU. Frankly, g-sync makes a world of a difference so if you need a better GPU to get it to work--it's worth it.

Sorry I couldn't be more of more use.









If it makes you feel any better, when I was messing with settings I could never tell if it was on 95 or 100. So there isn't much difference.


----------



## Jermone123

I really appreciate you help. I am not sure what the problem is, but I think its just that this specific monitor can't quite handle 100hz without a flicker issue.

I did try to re OC my monitor....

- I turned OC off in Monitor settings and rebooted the monitor. Checked windows and NVidia control panel and both reverted back to 60 hz automatically.

- Then I went back into the monitor settings, turned on OC mode and OC to 100hz. Checked windows and NVidia control panel and both were set to 100hz automatically. Played some lfd2 and for 10 minutes didn't get any flickering but then the game started to flicker quite rapidly similar to FC4.

Looks like I'm stuck with the flicker at 100hz. Not sure why my windows and NVidia control panel is changing to 100hz automatically when I OC to 100hz in the monitor settings. They say your suppose to change to 100hz in NVidia panel, but that is done automatically for me.


----------



## ANewVendetta

I have 2 980's and I flicker at 100hz. I'm 99% sure it's my panel. I would bet it's yours too


----------



## x3sphere

Yeah, probably the panel. These aren't guaranteed to run at 100. If it were me, I'd return it and get another. For all practical purposes the difference between 95 and 100 is not going to be noticeable but it will hurt resale value if you ever decide to sell it later on...


----------



## Jermone123

Agreed x3sphere. I'm leaning on taking it back. It's just 5 Hz but still for 1300 I want the real deal. Plus I'm not in a big rush to have this monitor since I am waiting for pascal to take full advantage of the 100hz. Idk... I'm kinda in a pickle on what to do.

A new vendetta what are you doing?


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Agreed x3sphere. I'm leaning on taking it back. It's just 5 Hz but still for 1300 I want the real deal. Plus I'm not in a big rush to have this monitor since I am waiting for pascal to take full advantage of the 100hz. Idk... I'm kinda in a pickle on what to do.
> 
> A new vendetta what are you doing?


I wouldn't think too much into resale. I always expect to get at least half of what I paid for something by the time I resell it and I think you would certainly get that. (not discrediting what the poster said as he brought up a very good point). I think people would be more concerned with color banding issues, scan lines, coil wine, IPS glow and back-light bleed.

You said besides the 95 Hz thing everything else was perfect. The thing you have to think about is, if you really want this monitor, is it worth risking getting one that can OC fine to 100 Hz but has any of the aforementioned issues. After hearing all of them, if I was buying this monitor on EBay and the seller told me everything was perfect, the IPS glow was extremely minimal but it can only OC to 95. I would take it in a heartbeat. And you do have the 'real deal' as the monitor is advertised as OCing up to 100Hz.

If you don't care how many returns it takes you and you will do it until you get a perfect unit--well then that's different. Personally, I wouldn't want to invest that much time into dealing with such a expensive/heavy unit.

That's just my two cents.

Also, no problem. I feel for anyone having issues with their monitor as it's a nice chunk of change. I'm no expert, but I'm down to *try* to help.


----------



## SimRacer925

Got mine today..
So far very little BLB.
Only 2 issues I concern actually: coil whine on a white background and sometimes flickering at 100 Hz (with a GTX 980 Ti...)

The coil whine is actually really my biggest concern... this is even at stock 60Hz without OC...
Edit: coil when also on a black backgrounded browser site. It is enough to just open the browser and the coil whine starts...


----------



## ANewVendetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Agreed x3sphere. I'm leaning on taking it back. It's just 5 Hz but still for 1300 I want the real deal. Plus I'm not in a big rush to have this monitor since I am waiting for pascal to take full advantage of the 100hz. Idk... I'm kinda in a pickle on what to do.
> 
> A new vendetta what are you doing?


Returning it. I also have the WFS and mild Scan lines. I am like you in the sense that I spent a good amount of money and I expect it to get perfect.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> Got mine today..
> So far very little BLB.
> Only 2 issues I concern actually: coil whine on a white background and sometimes flickering at 100 Hz (with a GTX 980 Ti...)
> 
> The coil whine is actually really my biggest concern... this is even at stock 60Hz without OC...
> Edit: coil when also on a black backgrounded browser site. It is enough to just open the browser and the coil whine starts...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANewVendetta*
> 
> Returning it. I also have the WFS and mild Scan lines. I am like you in the sense that I spent a good amount of money and I expect it to get perfect.


Wow, so it looks like it's still a lotto to get a good or perfect monitor.
Sorry you guys are experiencing this. Sucks









I just don't understand how stuff like coil whine or scan lines get's through QC.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Wow, so it looks like it's still a lotto to get a good or perfect monitor.
> Sorry you guys are experiencing this. Sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how stuff like coil whine or scan lines get's through QC.


QC? Do people seriously think the likes of Acer/Asus/AUO actually even know what that means?? The state of some these monitors across all the latest so-called 'premium' models is an absolute joke, and no way would some of the faults I've seen (dust/dirt under screen, horrendous bleed etc.) be missed by even a cursory glance. Obviously cost-cutting and recognition (for the moment anyway) that they are making profit without having to bother. I think the more people kick off and send monitors back however, they may realise more effort needs to be made on their part. We can only hope anyway, as buying a monitor has never been more of a lottery than it is today.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> QC? Do people seriously think the likes of Acer/Asus/AUO actually even know what that means?? The state of some these monitors across all the latest so-called 'premium' models is an absolute joke, and no way would some of the faults I've seen (dust/dirt under screen, horrendous bleed etc.) be missed by even a cursory glance. Obviously cost-cutting and recognition (for the moment anyway) that they are making profit without having to bother. I think the more people kick off and send monitors back however, they may realise more effort needs to be made on their part. We can only hope anyway, as buying a monitor has never been more of a lottery than it is today.


Agreed. And don't even get me started on companies sending my personal information overseas for customer support or not hiring enough employees so your experience is terrible all for the sake of profit.

Anyway, the problems are so obvious with this monitor it's like you say--it's obvious they don't even have any QC at all. Nevertheless, they HAVE to be finding out the hard way. I know they must have calculated margins if they decided to skip a QC process (or perhaps just QC half), but there are A LOT of people returning their monitors.


----------



## Ikarusflug

Got my third x34 today. Again Scanlines.


----------



## Jermone123

So on a full white screen I can hear a SLIGHT coil wine. I have to put my ear up to the monitor to notice it. That definitely within the bounds of acceptability to me.

I am really thinking the only main issue this monitor has is flickering at 100hz, but I am no monitor testing expert in the slightest. I will continue to looks for issues and keep you guys posted.

Its not just the Acer x34 that is having QC issues though. Like you guys have said MANY other monitors recently coming out are having QC issues. I have poked around other monitor threads here and they are playing the exact same lottery we are.


----------



## Dr Mad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikarusflug*
> 
> Got my third x34 today. Again Scanlines.


Also got 3 X34 and all of them had scanlines.
I'm expecting another one coming from newer batch with the WFS problem adressed. This will be the only last try, I don't have too much time to waste and I hope this one will be scanlines-free.

Is your monitor built September or October? Do you experience WFS issue also?


----------



## Jermone123

I have no WFS issues and unless I am missing something I do not see any scanlines. How do I tell when my monitor was manufactured?


----------



## Ikarusflug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Also got 3 X34 and all of them had scanlines.
> I'm expecting another one coming from newer batch with the WFS problem adressed. This will be the only last try, I don't have too much time to waste and I hope this one will be scanlines-free.
> 
> Is your monitor built September or October? Do you experience WFS issue also?


Sep. No WFS.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Also got 3 X34 and all of them had scanlines.
> I'm expecting another one coming from newer batch with the WFS problem adressed. This will be the only last try, I don't have too much time to waste and I hope this one will be scanlines-free.
> 
> Is your monitor built September or October? Do you experience WFS issue also?


Mine was built in October if you didn't catch my earlier posts.

No coil whatsoever (as a matter of fact the monitor stays very cool as well. Never get's hot)
No scan lines (tried multiple Hz and with g-sync on and off)
No banding issues
No flickering (games tried are Diablo 3, Metal Gear Solid V, all 3D mark full version demos and Pendulum Demo at correct resolution)
No backlight bleed
Minimal IPS glow (less than my previous Ultrasharp)

Not sure if the manufacturing date has anything to do with it.

P.S. What does WFS stand for?


----------



## -terabyte-

WFS is the acronym for the "Wake-From-Sleep" issue.

*EDIT*

On another note I just noticed a REALLY interesting post on the Acer forum thread by the user Iluv2raceit:

Quote:


> Ummmm, pics of the scanlines please. Also, what are your PC specs, what kind of DisplayPort 1.2 cable (brand and model number) are you using, what is the lot number of your unit, and manufactured date? These are all important questions as you have now received three different X34 monitors in a row with scan lines. This leads me to believe there is something wrong with your setup and not the monitor. I could be wrong, but the only way to know for sure is to eliminate all other possible causes. *There are several users that bought a higher quality DisplayPort cable and the scan lines disappeared.* Also, there may be other contributing factors such as electromagnetic interference (EMI) from other electronic sources such as having a WiFi router sitting nearby the monitor. You get the idea. The more information that is provided, the more educated of a decision that can be made


I'd love to know WHO are those users because as far as I can recall nobody was able to resolve it like that, at least not in this forum on this thread or the other thread either. I do know some peoples claimed to fix the scanlines by resetting the monitor. Did I miss anything else lately? I've been following both threads closely.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> No coil whatsoever (as a matter of fact the monitor stays very cool as well. Never get's hot)


Have you measured the temperature of your panel by any chance?

I noticed the unit I had returned seemed to be putting off heat, and shooting it with an ir gun on the bottom of the panel brought back 45c which is the hottest monitor I've ever had. Top side was more around the average 36c. Whites were perfect regardless of this temperature shift.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Mine was built in October if you didn't catch my earlier posts.
> 
> No coil whatsoever (as a matter of fact the monitor stays very cool as well. Never get's hot)
> No scan lines (tried multiple Hz and with g-sync on and off)
> No banding issues
> No flickering (games tried are Diablo 3, Metal Gear Solid V, all 3D mark full version demos and Pendulum Demo at correct resolution)
> No backlight bleed
> Minimal IPS glow (less than my previous Ultrasharp)
> 
> Not sure if the manufacturing date has anything to do with it.
> 
> P.S. What does WFS stand for?


There was another user in this thread that mentioned having scanlines on an October unit:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/5230#post_24583899

The build date might not mean anything however. As far I know all units were supposed to be sent back to Acer for a firmware update and they probably didn't stamp a new build date on them once sent back to retailers.

Bit concerning that Acer has not addressed the scanline issue at all -- even if it's been fixed in newer units I hope they don't plan on sweeping this under the rug and act like it never happened.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> WFS is the acronym for the "Wake-From-Sleep" issue.
> 
> *EDIT*
> On another note I just noticed a REALLY interesting post on the Acer forum thread by the user Iluv2raceit:
> 
> I'd love to know WHO are those users because as far as I can recall nobody was able to resolve it like that, at least not in this forum on this thread or the other thread either. I do know some peoples claimed to fix the scanlines by resetting the monitor. Did I miss anything else lately? I've been following both threads closely.


Not sure. It's hard to keep up with these things especially since I'm sure there are a plethora of users who fixed their issue and never returned as the case with many issues across different products.

I'm inclined to agree with that poster. While I am not blaming the user in any way (especially since the monitor includes a DP cable. Why wouldn't it be high quality for $1300?), 3 monitors with scan lines in a row seems awfully unlucky. I would try what was suggested.

Thanks for clarifying the acronym. I should have edited my post as I figured it out not long after posting it. Luckily, it is another issue I do not have.

Is there any other information people would want me to find out about my monitor since it seems I have a "perfect" one?


----------



## -terabyte-

The only real issue remaining right now is the scanlines one so we're good I guess. Bluebanding and WFS have been acknoledged and fixed by Acer. Coil whine is not widespread from what I've seen, and BLB and IPS glow are not that common either looking at the many peoples posting theirs are good in that regard.


----------



## CallsignVega

I'm pretty sure all X34's are affected by the "scan-line" issue. I see no evidence that there would be hardware differences between monitors that would make some have the issue and not others. My second X34 arrives on Monday so I'll report.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The only real issue remaining right now is the scanlines one so we're good I guess. Bluebanding and WFS have been acknoledged and fixed by Acer. Coil whine is not widespread from what I've seen, and BLB and IPS glow are not that common either looking at the many peoples posting theirs are good in that regard.


Not so fast. So it looks like I am joining the backlight bleed crew... DAMN.

I calibrated my monitor based on the settings provided by one of the sites and was playing MGS V to test some OC setting on my video card. Drivers failed and my X34 went black and I noticed some slight bleed on the top left and right corners. It's not terrible and not really noticable unless all the lights are off in my PC room and the picture is complete black but it is there.

Now I have to debate what to do considering everything else is perfect. It's really not noticeable in any applications and only when the screen is completely black. Probably wouldn't even have noticed if I didn't know what it was.

Arg.. I don't have a perfect monitor after all. I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I'm pretty sure all X34's are affected by the "scan-line" issue. I see no evidence that there would be hardware differences between monitors that would make some have the issue and not others. My second X34 arrives on Monday so I'll report.


No not everyone. I've tested for them now three separate times and have yet to see them.
Not in demos, not in game, overclocked, not overclocked..they are simply not there as others have shown in photos


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> Not so fast. So it looks like I am joining the backlight bleed crew... DAMN.
> 
> I calibrated my monitor based on the settings provided by one of the sites and was playing MGS V to test some OC setting on my video card. Drivers failed and my X34 went black and I noticed some slight bleed on the top left and right corners. It's not terrible and not really noticable unless all the lights are off in my PC room and the picture is complete black but it is there.
> 
> Now I have to debate what to do considering everything else is perfect. It's really not noticeable in any applications and only when the screen is completely black. Probably wouldn't even have noticed if I didn't know what it was.
> 
> Arg.. I don't have a perfect monitor after all. I knew it was too good to be true.


BLB is one of those things I expect with any LCD. I think it's near impossible to get a unit without - not just this particular monitor, but all LCDs. The only thing I would return on is the severity of it - if it's only slight as you say, then I'd probably keep it.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> No not everyone. I've tested for them now three separate times and have yet to see them.
> Not in demos, not in game, overclocked, not overclocked..they are simply not there as others have shown in photos


I second this. I posted multiple pictures from within 2-3 inches @ 100Hz with g-sync and no scan lines whatsoever.

Here is the pic of the BL bleed I'm getting. Right top corner is about half this so I didn't include it.



Funny though because the screen is SO BLACK other than this. Like, whatever they did with IPS glow worked flawlessly as I'd swear it's not present. But there is certainly some bleed.

I guess I shouldn't complain since it's not bad at all. But still, I *do* have something wrong with mine. Looks like there is no such thing as a perfect X34.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> BLB is one of those things I expect with any LCD. I think it's near impossible to get a unit without - not just this particular monitor, but all LCDs. The only thing I would return on is the severity of it - if it's only slight as you say, then I'd probably keep it.


Yeah, I'm likely going to keep it. It's really a minor complaint and my Ultra Sharps which were raved about when I first picked my set up had back light bleed and pretty bad IPS glow.

In the midst of all the negativity, I would like to say that what this monitor does well, it really does well. I mean, this thing is beautiful. The colors, the contrast, the resolution, the curve etc..

Not one dead pixel or any issues like that and when you're operating Windows at 100Hz with a screen this size and the way it's curved; it feels like everything on your desktop is laying on top of the screen instead of behind it. They really did a good job of keeping the image close to the top.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> No not everyone. I've tested for them now three separate times and have yet to see them.
> Not in demos, not in game, overclocked, not overclocked..they are simply not there as others have shown in photos


Have you posted pictures? Maybe I haven't seen. You've set OC to 100 Hz, G-Sync=ON and in the pendulum demo set 35-50 FPS and you see absolutely no horizontal lines on dark/grey backgrounds? Not that I don't trust you but I've seen a lot of people test things improperly before.

If my second X34 that arrives on Monday has the scan lines again I will take the monitor apart and fiddle with some stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> I second this. I posted multiple pictures from within 2-3 inches @ 100Hz with g-sync and no scan lines whatsoever.


That's the mode that the scan lines don't appear. Reference my post above.


----------



## Striker444

Looking forward to reading your findings Vega. You have been quiet for a while in this thread! Good to see you back.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Have you posted pictures? Maybe I haven't seen. You've set OC to 100 Hz, G-Sync=ON and in the pendulum demo set 35-50 FPS and you see absolutely no horizontal lines on dark/grey backgrounds? Not that I don't trust you but I've seen a lot of people test things improperly before.
> 
> If my second X34 that arrives on Monday has the scan lines again I will take the monitor apart and fiddle with some stuff.
> That's the mode that the scan lines don't appear. Reference my post above.


If this image would be our definition of scanlines:

http://i.imgur.com/xValz3C.png

Then no, I do not suffer from this.

I can open pendulum demo running the display at 100hz, Gysnc enabled, and take the framerate up or down, and no such lines appear for me.

I've been trying to get an accurate photo but its tough to get an accurate representation.

But honestly, in Pendulum demo, any setting, or in game.. if I press my nose up to the panel, I see regular tine checkered pattern as shown in this image:
http://i.imgur.com/HqOCV5M.png

I do not see any bands that stretch horizontally across the screen as is shown in the first pic. Not at all.


----------



## Alaindor

Same for me. I posted pics and video on the other forum with proper testing protocol. Mfg date is Sep, monitor was from first UK batch.

EDIT: the link I was referring to. Some shots show pixellisation but no scanlines the human eye can distinguish whatsoever (you can zoom in the pics)

The link to pictures and videos:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ne3thtsc7fbzcw5/AABpmwXJEPGYPoZITLAg8lz0a?dl=0


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Have you posted pictures? Maybe I haven't seen. You've set OC to 100 Hz, G-Sync=ON and in the pendulum demo set 35-50 FPS and you see absolutely no horizontal lines on dark/grey backgrounds? Not that I don't trust you but I've seen a lot of people test things improperly before.
> 
> If my second X34 that arrives on Monday has the scan lines again I will take the monitor apart and fiddle with some stuff.
> That's the mode that the scan lines don't appear. Reference my post above.


Are you *asking me or telling* me they don't appear at those settings? I posted the pictures with the pend demo set to 45 FPS locked and 100 FPS locked. I get no scan lines whatsoever. If you are telling me, then no I don't get them at other settings as well. No matter if I have g-sync on or off, overclocked or not, I get zero scan lines.


----------



## YamiJustin

Where the hell is this monitor?! It's been out for what like 3 months? Still can't find it anywhere... not happy


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Where the hell is this monitor?! It's been out for what like 3 months? Still can't find it anywhere... not happy


The Acer store has it in stock right now if you're in the US.

Not a good return policy though, 15 days and you have to pay shipping. I'll wait until Amazon or Newegg starts stocking it again.

http://us-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> The Acer store has it in stock right now if you're in the US.
> 
> Not a good return policy though, 15 days and you have to pay shipping. I'll wait until Amazon or Newegg starts stocking it again.
> 
> http://us-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync


Thanks, I may order depending on a few things. Can you help me out?

1. If their return policy is 15 days, is that after its purchased or after it's arrived at your house?
2. In the event my person beast rig is not complete, will I be able to identify any potential issues (scan-lines, overclocking issues, etc) without a GPU that supports G-Sync?

If for number 2 I'd require a GPU to use G-Sync in order to even see any issues, I'd probably put my custom water cooled 980 Ti's in my brother's PC and use them to test the monitor. I'm just sick of not having anything lol.

Maybe this version Acer is shipping has fixes?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Thanks, I may order depending on a few things. Can you help me out?
> 
> 1. If their return policy is 15 days, is that after its purchased or after it's arrived at your house?
> 2. In the event my person beast rig is not complete, will I be able to identify any potential issues (scan-lines, overclocking issues, etc) without a GPU that supports G-Sync?
> 
> If for number 2 I'd require a GPU to use G-Sync in order to even see any issues, I'd probably put my custom water cooled 980 Ti's in my brother's PC and use them to test the monitor. I'm just sick of not having anything lol.
> 
> Maybe this version Acer is shipping has fixes?


Once it's arrived: http://us-store.acer.com/returns_and_cancellations

Based on what I've read in this thread, I think the scanlines only appear when using Gsync.


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Once it's arrived: http://us-store.acer.com/returns_and_cancellations
> 
> Based on what I've read in this thread, I think the scanlines only appear when using Gsync.


So I would definitely need to either have my computer constructed and operational, or else shift my water-cooled 980 Ti's into my brother's computer, to see whether my computer had the issue.
Did Acer fix the issue yet, or better yet is EVERY monitor experiencing G-Sync issues


----------



## Netsurfer733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> The Acer store has it in stock right now if you're in the US.
> 
> Not a good return policy though, 15 days and you have to pay shipping. I'll wait until Amazon or Newegg starts stocking it again.
> 
> http://us-store.acer.com/predator-x34-bmiphz-34-inch-curved-monitor-with-g-sync


Big thanks for this. I was considering pulling the trigger but I'll wait for Amazon etc. now. I'm experienced with returns at those sites and they're great about them.


----------



## CallsignVega

UPS just dropped off my second X34. Testing time!


----------



## Dr Mad

Great!

Please tell us about scanlines









MFG date October?


----------



## ANewVendetta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> UPS just dropped off my second X34. Testing time!


Yes YES! We needs to know!

My 2nd one is on the way


----------



## CallsignVega

Ok, so this second X34 is from the recent ShopBLT stock that came in last week. It is also a September build. The wake from sleep issue seems to be corrected with new firmware. Can someone post a screenshot of their factory OSD to compare? (Press 5,5,4,4,2,3) Far left button being 1 and far right button being 6. The new X34:



The Predator logo/display backlight now comes on slowly when powering on instead of instant on (sometimes half back light) as I recall with my returned monitor. Unless my memory isn't correct.

This monitor is virtually identical to my previous one. The only difference being the wake from sleep issue being fixed. So both X34's:

1. Zero dead/stuck pixels.
2. BLB and IPS glow are virtually identical. Not the greatest in the dark, but not horrible either.
3. No coil whine from either the monitor or power brick at any brightness setting or display content.
4. Both overclock to 100 Hz with zero issue.
5. Both have scan-lines when G-Sync is enabled and most prominent when FPS is in the 40 to 60 range. From 60 to 80 it's much less noticeable (have to lean in close to see). From 80-100 FPS it's virtually non-existent. Clicking back and forth V-Sync off and G-Sync on there is no difference.

Some random thoughts:

It's a September build monitor. The packaging had no evidence that it was used before, no QC labels/stickers, the original factory tape/seal was intact and was not taped over a previous factory tape. Zero evidence that the monitor or it's contents have been disturbed.

How could that be if the firmware to fix the wake from sleep issue was fairly recent? My only explanation is that these monitors at the Acer factory by far and large are sitting un-packaged. It's only when they are ordered by retailers that they get packaged up, crated/pallet-ed for shipping. This makes sense from Acer as it allows easy firmware updates.

Now to everyone's favorite topic; the scan lines. I honestly believe that every X34 has the "issue". The issue is so slight though that I could see people A: not testing them correctly or B: simply not being able to notice. The scan lines are only under certain circumstances, generally only on the left hand side of the screen. At 60 to 80 FPS/Hz they start to greatly diminish and are virtually non existent at 80-100 FPS/Hz. That last range is where 100% of Desktop work will be done, and the vast majority of gaming will be done. This scan-line issue is definitely making a mountain out of a molehill.

If you don't have that fast of a computer and will run a 100 Hz monitor at 40-60 FPS/Hz, then yes, it will be a concern worth noting. Just simply wait for the ASUS version to see if they have solved it. Considering both my X34 samples are identical in the scan-line arena, I'm pretty confident that it's a hardware/design issue that A: isn't correctable without considerable effort/redesign by Acer, B: isn't correctable by firmware, and C: Acer deem's the issue too small to make expensive design changes to the product.

If the scan-line issue really just crushes your soul, simply return the monitor or don't buy it in the first place. That's all I can say. I think this is the best overall gaming monitor on the market. Yes, Acer does get products to market fast that should be tested a bit more for flaws. But you have to admit that having such a display 3-4 months on the market before ASUS's product is quite nice. For those that are interested, through my testing I find the stock 100 overdrive setting a bit conservative. I prefer 120. Overdrive artifacts really don't start to appear until the 125-130 range. The increase of 20 over stock (8% more overdrive assuming a logarithmic scale from 0 to 255) reduces trailing slightly.

I also do think these displays go through quality control. When I took the OSD screen shot, it says 1:22 minutes of use. That is with less than 30 minutes of my use, meaning it was on for almost an hour along the way in production.


----------



## ANewVendetta

Hate to say it but mine is identical. OSD 2.4 G-Sync 1.2 same panel file version

EDIT: I also have slight scan lines, can't get to 100hz w/o flickering, and the WFS


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANewVendetta*
> 
> Hate to say it but mine is identical. OSD 2.4 G-Sync 1.2 same panel file version


There is a guy on the UK forums that says he has a newer OSD version and G-Sync firmware version. Having him test for the scan lines.

EDIT: the guy with the latest firmware I've seen on the UK forums says he can see the scan lines, just barely when he drops the FPS down low. Really isn't much of an issue.

But I am really curious since mine has an older firmware than his if mine still has the wake from sleep issue. I haven't been able to reproduce it. I've put brightness below 40, computer to sleep and shut down, wait for the backlight of the monitor to turn off. Then wake/start the computer and the monitor powers on normally. No half backlight like I used to remember. Or heck, they could even have adjusted something with the display that isn't related to the firmware numbers in the OSD.


----------



## -terabyte-

@CallsignVega you're slightly wrong. The blue banding issue requires a firmware update while the WFS issue requires a piece of hardware updated/replaced.


----------



## Nicholars

Odd how some people report NO scanlines at any FPS etc. Maybe they cannot see them or possibly depends on panel.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> @CallsignVega you're slightly wrong. The blue banding issue requires a firmware update while the WFS issue requires a piece of hardware updated/replaced.


I've never said the blue firmware fix (which is ancient news and fixed a long time ago) didn't require a firmware update. My point is that the OSD display will not show any difference whether the hardware fix has been applied to fix the wake from sleep issue and that even the most recent OSD/G-Sync firmware monitors have the small "scan line" issue. I'm fairly positive the latter is also a hardware issue and that all monitors have it.


----------



## NeoTiger

Got the same values as in your screenshot (except for the brightness - how can you DO that to your eyes?!?)









Also the faint scanlines, no coil whine, 100 Hz perfect.

Also a warning, that we have to reset the display after entering the factory OSD to restore the general OSD to its original position would have been much appreciated!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoTiger*
> 
> Got the same values as in your screenshot (except for the brightness - how can you DO that to your eyes?!?)


Max brightness is used for testing overdrive artifacts.

BTW if anyone knows how to get the adjusted OD setting to "stick", let us know.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've never said the blue firmware fix (which is ancient news and fixed a long time ago) didn't require a firmware update. My point is that the OSD display will not show any difference whether the hardware fix has been applied to fix the wake from sleep issue and that even the most recent OSD/G-Sync firmware monitors have the small "scan line" issue. I'm fairly positive the latter is also a hardware issue and that all monitors have it.


Ah okay, my reply was about this specific part of your post: "The wake from sleep issue seems to be corrected with new firmware."

And yeah, I do agree with you that the scanlines issue must be a hardware issue.


----------



## Tuckers

what is the burn in mode on this monitor?


----------



## x3sphere

I find it interesting that a few of reviewers (Jayz Two Cents, and Paul) mentioned they received units directly from Nvidia instead of Acer. None of them mentioned the scanlines either, guess they may just not have noticed though.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Ah okay, my reply was about this specific part of your post: "The wake from sleep issue seems to be corrected with new firmware."
> 
> And yeah, I do agree with you that the scanlines issue must be a hardware issue.


Ah yes, everything is pointing to it being a hardware change and not firmware.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I find it interesting that a few of reviewers (Jayz Two Cents, and Paul) mentioned they received units directly from Nvidia instead of Acer. None of them mentioned the scanlines either, guess they may just not have noticed though.


Lol, they are paid to stay quiet, we all are, in different ways!


----------



## enkay

Im really curious about stacking 2 of these monitors right on top of each other and getting rid of my dual monitor setup. know if anybody has a similar stacked dual ultra wide monitor setup.


----------



## MoorishBrutha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I find it interesting that a few of reviewers (Jayz Two Cents, and Paul) mentioned they received units directly from Nvidia instead of Acer. None of them mentioned the scanlines either, guess they may just not have noticed though.


Also bear in mind, their monitors were given to them FREE from Nvidia, not Acer. Now, let's be honest here: if someone gives you a $1300 monitor for free, are you really going to give out a thorough/honest review on that product?

I really don't understand how people can actually take their word seriously knowing that they are receiving products ranging from $500 to $1300 totally free. I can understand if they had to give it back after their reviews, but to keep it free looks like payola to me.


----------



## toncij

Is there a video and a set of screenshots for this "scanline problem"? How visible is that and how annoying?


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> ...


May I ask why you even bother with this monitor while having an OLED TV? The picture quality you get there trumps everything else, including limited G-Sync monitor lacking ULMB and more than 100Hz.


----------



## hunter-dutuu

I will get mine this week from switzerland, let's see what problems i maybe will encounter.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> May I ask why you even bother with this monitor while having an OLED TV? The picture quality you get there trumps everything else, including limited G-Sync monitor lacking ULMB and more than 100Hz.


Very true, but 60 Hz sample and hold motion blur plus input lag is no good for gaming....


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Very true, but 60 Hz sample and hold motion blur plus input lag is no good for gaming....


That OLED does look absolutely great! But still a Gsync 100hz monitor would be better for online FPS games, or pretty much any FPS games... since using high hz monitors, 60hz looks really bad in FPS games, its not as bad in other games like witcher 3 or GTA V, but in FPS games that are limited to 60fps like Fallout 4 or Wolfenstein, I almost do not want to play them anymore at 60fps because it looks so much worse than even 75fps. Games like unreal tournament or CS:GO are downright unplayable at 60hz not even exaggerating! I don't know how console gamers can even LOOK at 30fps without being sick!!


----------



## -terabyte-

For anyone interested there are 30 Acer Predator X34 in stock at Amazon.it right now, there were "only" 16 last week but now I can add up to 30 in the cart. They must have received a new shipment.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> That OLED does look absolutely great! But still a Gsync 100hz monitor would be better for online FPS games, or pretty much any FPS games... since using high hz monitors, 60hz looks really bad in FPS games, its not as bad in other games like witcher 3 or GTA V, but in FPS games that are limited to 60fps like Fallout 4 or Wolfenstein, I almost do not want to play them anymore at 60fps because it looks so much worse than even 75fps. Games like unreal tournament or CS:GO are downright unplayable at 60hz not even exaggerating! I don't know how console gamers can even LOOK at 30fps without being sick!!


Agree with you as far as FPS are concerned. Playing UT in particular at 60fps is downright awful.
Feels like you are playing in slow motion almost. Brutal.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

8 still in stock on newegg.ca.

Holiday return policy until Jan 31st 2016 to boot. Full refund, or return, return shipping covered.


----------



## Nicholars

In terms of actually being able to play well in online shooters, there is not a huge difference between 100hz and 144hz, 144hz looks nicer and is about 1-5% easier to play, but 100hz compared to 60hz is night and day difference.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> In terms of actually being able to play well in online shooters, there is not a huge difference between 100hz and 144hz, 144hz looks nicer and is about 1-5% easier to play, but 100hz compared to 60hz is night and day difference.


Which makes this monitor some kind of Swift-ish but much better with the addition of 21:9 for movies late nights. And then just switch to 16:9 (2560x1440P) when you want to play CS GO


----------



## MistaSparkul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoorishBrutha*
> 
> Also bear in mind, their monitors were given to them FREE from Nvidia, not Acer. Now, let's be honest here: if someone gives you a $1300 monitor for free, are you really going to give out a thorough/honest review on that product?
> 
> I really don't understand how people can actually take their word seriously knowing that they are receiving products ranging from $500 to $1300 totally free. I can understand if they had to give it back after their reviews, but to keep it free looks like payola to me.


Not only that, the units that they received were most likely cherry picked samples as well with little to no QC issues.


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Is there a video and a set of screenshots for this "scanline problem"? How visible is that and how annoying?


Pictures of the problem are best showcased here.
http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/393568/highlight/true#M1483

http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/Predator-X34-OC-amp-GSYNC-Scanline-problem/m-p/393009#U393009
You may have to select the text and hit 'goto' to get the links to work.

Behaviour of the scanlines: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-displays-show-your-images-or-experience-here/370#post_24609304 The scanlines are not due to G-sync On or due to "aggressive overclock". They appear at low refresh rates and even on the desktop and even with HDMI input.

Videos of scanlines: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRwJwb89p030uXqa97mFngA/videos

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUtDZ09-4-YWoKEKxlMSOmg <-- this is the better showcase of the problem

Subjective annoyance factor: For some people it's not a problem. For me, it does show up in games esp. BF4 and SWBF and when it does, it throws my aim off because my eyes are focusing on the lines instead of the target. Has happened too many times now and therefore, it is a problem.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoorishBrutha*
> 
> For example, none of these Youtubers that reviewed that monitor mentioned up that when you overclock a monitor, the color reproduction gets degraded so you can push out more refresh rates. These are things a reviewer should tell their audience while showcasing a product to them.


This monitor has a lot of issues, true, but I don't think this is one of them. I haven't heard of anyone reporting a color difference when overclocked.

As for other gaming monitors - I had a PG279Q and the colors were the same whether running at 60 Hz or overclocked at 165 Hz. The uniformity of the panel was awful (top 1/3 of screen having a warmer color temp and darker) -- but it looked that way regardless of whether it was overclocked or not. I measured it with my colorimeter, too.

If what you say is true, this monitor would be a definite no buy for me, but I haven't heard anyone state the colors are different when overclocked.


----------



## MoorishBrutha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> This monitor has a lot of issues, true, but I don't think this is one of them. I haven't heard of anyone reporting a color difference when overclocked.
> 
> As for other gaming monitors - I had a PG279Q and the colors were the same whether running at 60 Hz or overclocked at 165 Hz. The uniformity of the panel was awful (top 1/3 of screen having a warmer color temp and darker) -- but it looked that way regardless of whether it was overclocked or not. I measured it with my colorimeter, too.


All monitors get degraded color reproduction when overclocking just like when you put your monitor/TV on *Game mode* it will hold off on post-processing to drive the pixels even faster.

There is always trade-offs when you go beyond factory specification.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoorishBrutha*
> 
> All monitors get degraded color reproduction when overclocking just like when you put your monitor/TV on *Game mode* it will hold off on post-processing to drive the pixels even faster.
> 
> There is always trade-offs when you go beyond factory specification.


Well, as I said, this wasn't my experience with the PG279Q. The colors were the same in OC mode or not. If there is any difference, it's not detectable.

I also measured it with my colorimeter, Gamma remained the same and dE levels were within fractions of a difference so margin of error.

Comparing it with a TV going into Game mode isn't the same thing as changing the refresh rate, that changes a whole bunch of presets including the RGB levels.

There is a lot to complain about QC-wise with these monitors, but color issues when overclocked doesn't seem to be one of them...


----------



## MoorishBrutha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Well, as I said, this wasn't my experience with the PG279Q. The colors were the same in OC mode or not. If there is any difference, it's not detectable.
> 
> I also measured it with my colorimeter, Gamma remained the same and dE levels were within fractions of a difference so margin of error.
> 
> Comparing it with a TV going into Game mode isn't the same thing as changing the refresh rate, that changes a whole bunch of presets including the RGB levels.
> 
> There is a lot to complain about QC-wise with these monitors, but color issues when overclocked doesn't seem to be one of them...


First of all, you putting out some anecdotal crap that non-verifiable as far as you are concerned here, you just a guy with an opinion, I don't know for sure if you really had that monitor. 2nd of all, that particular monitor's factory refresh-rate is 144hz so overclocking it to 165hz isn't a huge leap here so yea, you won't see that much a color degradation but nevertheless it's there.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoorishBrutha*
> 
> First of all, you putting out some anecdotal crap that non-verifiable as far as you are concerned here, you just a guy with an opinion, I don't know for sure if you really had that monitor. 2nd of all, that particular monitor's factory refresh-rate is 144hz so overclocking it to 165hz isn't a huge leap here so yea, you won't see that much a color degradation but nevertheless it's there.


Why would I lie about something like this? I'm sure some people that have calibrated their PG279Q can verify it. I already returned the monitor due to poor uniformity, which was visible regardless of refresh rate, you can check my post history.

I just prefer to stick to actual issues surrounding the monitor, like the scanlines, you're bringing up something that no one has complained about.

But whatever.


----------



## MoorishBrutha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Why would I lie about something like this? I'm sure some people that have calibrated their PG279Q can verify it. I already returned the monitor due to poor uniformity, which was visible regardless of refresh rate, you can check my post history.
> 
> I just prefer to stick to actual issues surrounding the monitor, like the scanlines, you're bringing up something that no one has complained about.
> 
> But whatever.


No proof......no evidence, it's that simple. Anyone that knows anything about displays (monitors and TVs) already know this however Noobs don't and reviewers should make sure to mention this up when showcasing monitors to their audience as a caveat emptor so prospective buyers are fully-aware before purchasing. That would be the ethical thing to do, however, when you are receiving a FREE $1300 monitor from Nvidia, ethics goes out the window.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoorishBrutha*
> 
> No proof......no evidence, it's that simple. Anyone that knows anything about displays (monitors and TVs) already know this however Noobs don't and reviewers should make sure to mention this up when showcasing monitors to their audience as a caveat emptor so prospective buyers are fully-aware before purchasing. That would be the ethical thing to do, however, when you are receiving a FREE $1300 monitor from Nvidia, ethics goes out the window.


Well what proof or evidence have you provided that all monitors suffer from color degredation? I don't see any, yet you are happy to call out x3sphere.

I haven't gone to the lengths of using a colorometer on my x34 when at 60 vs 100hz, but from my perspective the color doesn't shift at all,and if it is, the difference is imperceptable.

I'm happy to hear the opinions of others and their experiences with tech, whether I agree or not. Perhaps you should learn to do the same before calling their positions "crap". That's just rude and unnecessary.


----------



## MoorishBrutha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Well what proof or evidence have you provided that all monitors suffer from color degredation? I don't see any, yet you are happy to call out x3sphere.
> 
> I haven't gone to the lengths of using a colorometer on my x34 when at 60 vs 100hz, but from my perspective the color doesn't shift at all,and if it is, the difference is imperceptable.
> 
> I'm happy to hear the opinions of others and their experiences with tech, whether I agree or not. Perhaps you should learn to do the same before calling their positions "crap". That's just rude and unnecessary.


The proof I have is called *FACTORY SPECIFICATIONS*.


----------



## Nizzen

Noobs always have more problems


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoorishBrutha*
> 
> The proof I have is called *FACTORY SPECIFICATIONS*.


Way to ignore everything else I said.

No point in trying to discuss anything with an attitude like yours.


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scoobydooby11*
> 
> Way to ignore everything else I said.
> 
> No point in trying to discuss anything with an attitude like yours.


What he said ^^^^


----------



## Nicholars

1) "I have measured it" 2) "all you have is opinions, I have FACT, that it is similar to game mode on a TV" lol.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoorishBrutha*
> 
> Or the fact that Nvidia states that only a GTX 960 card or higher can overlock this monitor to 100hz, not old architectures like Kepler which means Nvidia is doing *planned obsolescence*.


It can not do 100hz WITH or WITHOUT G Sync?

Cuz I have a gtx 780 and I am getting flickering at 100hz with and without g sync. I would assume a gtx 780 can do 100hz just fine without g sync... i am just trying to figure out if the flickering at 100hz is due to my monitor or my gfx card.


----------



## Qcbuild

Any news about Best buy/Staple stock? except the fact that BB created the page http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/acer-acer-predator-x34-34-curved-led-ips-gaming-monitor-with-4ms-response-time-black-dark-silver-x34-bmiphz/10397373.aspx


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoorishBrutha*
> 
> First of all, you putting out some anecdotal crap that non-verifiable as far as you are concerned here, you just a guy with an opinion, I don't know for sure if you really had that monitor. 2nd of all, that particular monitor's factory refresh-rate is 144hz so overclocking it to 165hz isn't a huge leap here so yea, you won't see that much a color degradation but nevertheless it's there.


_"So assuming a 120Hz monitor and a 120 FPS output from the GPU, every 8.3333 ms (1/120th of a second) a new frame is generated and sent to the monitor to display. The pixels START changing colors. The response time is the time it takes for the pixels to go from the old frame color to the new frame color. The shorter the better obviously. In a 120Hz monitor if the response time is for example 1ms (for all pixels, see below) it will take 1ms for all pixels to change and then for the remainder of this cycle (7.333 next ms) the frame will be static. We can all see how if the response time is greater than 8.333 ms for a 120Hz screen this would be terrible as the pixels would never quite achieve the final color of the current frame before having to start displaying the next frame again.

Of note response time is not uniform! The reported response time is actually a weighted average. For any given monitor the response time varies for pixels depending on the colors they are going to/from, more specifically the shade of grey of the old/new frame.

Also mentioned in that thread is the fact that most monitors with response times of 1-4ms use something called "overdrive" which will change the pixels color faster but will sometimes overshoot leading to a different kind of image distortion (not blurriness as it is fast, but sometimes does not get the exact color wanted)."_


----------



## Jermone123

So is it worth getting a monitor calibrator? I am having a hard time calibrating this monitor based off my eye. I'm not too go at these sorts of things.


----------



## MoorishBrutha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> It can not do 100hz WITH or WITHOUT G Sync?
> 
> Cuz I have a gtx 780 and I am getting flickering at 100hz with and without g sync. I would assume a gtx 780 can do 100hz just fine without g sync... i am just trying to figure out if the flickering at 100hz is due to my monitor or my gfx card.


The flickering thing, I would pin that on Acer more so than Nvidia but as for not able to enable G-sync while overclocking to 100hz, that's purely Nvidia's planned obsolescence routine because there is no way somebody can tell me that the GTX 960 is powerful than the Kepler's 780.


----------



## MoorishBrutha

Here is a write-up about overclocking monitors and about how it degrades color reproduction if you or anyone in interested: http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/1674-overclock-monitor-higher-refresh-rate


----------



## Veritas0589

Would it be a better idea to pay a little more and buy this monitor locally, or wait for Newegg?


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veritas0589*
> 
> Would it be a better idea to pay a little more and buy this monitor locally, or wait for Newegg?


I'd rather deal with a local store over newegg any day of the week. Can't say the same about your local stores, but newegg can be awesome or they can make you regret ever spending a dime with them.


----------



## Veritas0589

It would be Microcenter in this case, although I am a Premier member at Newegg. I just figure since this monitor is prone to issues, it might be easier to deal with returns/exchanges at Microcenter.


----------



## monisriz

Grabbed one from Microcenter today. It's still in the box and will give it a run tomorrow after work. The box says October build - only saw it once I got home. A bit skeptical about that - but that's probably because I have read about a 1000 forum pages worth of stuff on this monitor across the internet. But will see how it goes tomorrow evening - worst case would be having to drive 40 minutes to return it but I would have 29 days to make a decision on that.

Oh and they brought down the price by $100 too - they said that was their purchase price. So basically saved on the tax.


----------



## x3sphere

These just showed up on Amazon US for me, said only one left in stock. Placed an order, should get it by the 9th. You can get 10% cash back from Amazon right now with a Chase Freedom card which is nice.

I'll do some uniformity and color testing when I get it.


----------



## Veritas0589

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monisriz*
> 
> Oh and they brought down the price by $100 too - they said that was their purchase price. So basically saved on the tax.


Wait, explain that a little more. They just voluntarily on their own dropped the price by $100? I've got one on hold at Microcenter. What do I need to do to replicate that?


----------



## monisriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Veritas0589*
> 
> Wait, explain that a little more. They just voluntarily on their own dropped the price by $100? I've got one on hold at Microcenter. What do I need to do to replicate that?


I asked them to price match the Freesync version on Bestbuy ($1099).. which they didn't but gave me $100 off of the X34.


----------



## toncij

From what I read, scan line issues are still a problem. Also, if this panel is not fast enough for 100Hz, then it is not fast enough... is it fast enough? What is their worst case scenario? Tftcentral says 15ms on some normal setting - that is not enough for 100Hz since you need <9,9999ms to be effectively below the frame time for 100 FPS/100Hz. Extreme mode goes below 10ms, but introduces extreme overshoot...

Simply, not a fast panel. We need native panels for this. And I need ULMB too.


----------



## Clad120

Hey guys,

I just came back for a 3 week vacations, what are the news ? Did acer provide any responses about the scanline issue ands wake from sleep issue ?

By the way, I checked again with my unit, and I am pretty sure I don't have the scanlines issue. I tried with witcher 3, rocket league, assassin's creed Unity and Soma.

So if they're present, I don't notice them.

I have the wake from sleep issue though, but only on start up, and not every time.

Just wondering if this could be bad for the monitor on the long term.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clad120*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just came back for a 3 week vacations, what are the news ? Did acer provide any responses about the scanline issue ands wake from sleep issue ?
> 
> By the way, I checked again with my unit, and I am pretty sure I don't have the scanlines issue. I tried with witcher 3, rocket league, assassin's creed Unity and Soma.
> 
> So if they're present, I don't notice them.
> 
> I have the wake from sleep issue though, but only on start up, and not every time.
> 
> Just wondering if this could be bad for the monitor on the long term.


No, there is no official word from Acer about scanlines yet.

And since you have the WFS issue you should consider contacting Acer and sending it in for repairs, someone mentioned that the issue kept getting worse over time.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> From what I read, scan line issues are still a problem. Also, if this panel is not fast enough for 100Hz, then it is not fast enough... is it fast enough? What is their worst case scenario? Tftcentral says 15ms on some normal setting - that is not enough for 100Hz since you need <9,9999ms to be effectively below the frame time for 100 FPS/100Hz. Extreme mode goes below 10ms, but introduces extreme overshoot...
> 
> Simply, not a fast panel. We need native panels for this. And I need ULMB too.


Yup, very true. The hype around this monitor has always struck me as a bit odd... most people don't seem to realise it's a relatively old 60Hz native panel overclocked to within an inch of its life and G-Sync slapped on top to wring those last drops out. It's obscenely priced for what it is, but first adopters always pay through the nose I guess... doesn't change the fact that it really isn't worth it though, from a technical point of view. No-one is paying for state of the art tech here, it's just dressed up as such. The profit Acer must be making on these is insane.


----------



## drfish

Just checking in on this thread and saw this reply. After returning my X34 I spent a week with a 404K before it died and I had to send it back. I've been borrowing a Samsung S34E790C from work for a week now and it is the only other curved 34" panel out there (VA, not IPS). I think it's pretty solid but I ordered an LG 34UC87C (only $630!) to check out as well, that one is back to the same exact LG LM340WU2-SSA1 in the X34 and the Dell of course. I'll keep whichever monitor I prefer of the two and give the other one back to work.

...what was I getting at? Oh yeah, I'd happily pay ~$800-900 for a G-Sync implementation of this panel without any promise of overclocking. Seems like that would be the smart thing for someone to make so you aren't pushing the poor thing to the bleeding edge and ending up with all these problems.


----------



## atomicus

Surely this argument is easily settled by putting an LG 34UC97 next to the X34... same panel, one overclocked, the other not. Spot the colour difference. Simple!


----------



## Nicholars

Couple of questions for owners of this monitor :

1) Can you get an X34 that does not make a buzzing noise ?

2) Can you get one without backlight bleed? Or at least with a low amount?

I got an X34 today, I like the monitor, but this on buzzes really irritatingly at all times and worse when on a bright screen etc. Also it has a massive amount of backlight bleed bottom left unfortunately. If I could get one without / with less backlight bleed and no buzzing noise I would be happy with it.


----------



## Nicholars

Also the other convo that seems to be going on here, please just stop it, it is a waste of time, someone has already said that the MEASURED the screen with a colorimeter and it measures the same... That is literally the end of the conversation, the screens that get worse at high refresh rates are korean imports which are not Gsync etc.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Couple of questions for owners of this monitor :
> 
> 1) Can you get an X34 that does not make a buzzing noise ?
> 
> 2) Can you get one without backlight bleed? Or at least with a low amount?
> 
> I got an X34 today, I like the monitor, but this on buzzes really irritatingly at all times and worse when on a bright screen etc. Also it has a massive amount of backlight bleed bottom left unfortunately. If I could get one without / with less backlight bleed and no buzzing noise I would be happy with it.


Just wondering, have you tried disabling the internal speakers or setting them to 0? See if that helps with the buzz.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Just wondering, have you tried disabling the internal speakers or setting them to 0? See if that helps with the buzz.


The buzzing is an electronic buzz, I tried disabling nvidia audio in control panel and it made no difference, there is not an option to disable the speakers through the monitor OSD.

Overall my impressions of this monitor so far is that its really nice except for the huge backlight bleed bottom left (red type backlight bleed not white / silver) and also the annoying buzzing. The menu is also not great compared to monitors with a joystick to control the menu, but not a major issue, has anyone got one of these without the buzzing and backlight bleed?

The buzzing is a buzzing noise and also a high pitched noise as well.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Couple of questions for owners of this monitor :
> 
> 1) Can you get an X34 that does not make a buzzing noise ?
> 
> 2) Can you get one without backlight bleed? Or at least with a low amount?
> 
> I got an X34 today, I like the monitor, but this on buzzes really irritatingly at all times and worse when on a bright screen etc. Also it has a massive amount of backlight bleed bottom left unfortunately. If I could get one without / with less backlight bleed and no buzzing noise I would be happy with it.


Yes and Yes. Some peoples have reported a buzzing noise and got it exchanged, while others have reported that they can only hear a low sound only with the ear attached to the monitor (which never happens in normal usage anyway). Same with BLB, I have seen pictures posted with almost non-existent BLB and others with massive BLB. Unfortunately everyone has to play the monitor lottery right now..


----------



## ANewVendetta

I'll toss my experience into the pot. I now have 2 X34's sitting on my desk. I did an expedited return so one of them will be going back very soon. The 1st and original had issues with Wake From Sleep (WFS), Would only get to 95hz OC, and scan lines. The new one sadly again has scan lines. The good thing is neither are that noticeable. So i guess I'll live until Acer comes up with something. The new one doesn't have the WFS so far and is able to get to 100hz. Both say September 2015 on the box


----------



## Searchofsub

I called ACER today to ask about XB271HU and I spoke to 2x customer service representatives and both were about fight me over the phone.

Me: I want to talk to your surpervisor
Customer representative : You don't tell me what to do!

LMAO. I think Acer has already gotten a lot of shiit from past owners that returned monitors.

If it was only one, I can see that it can be just that employde, but BOTH representatives like that, BOTH at different times,LOL.

man ppl have been giving them a lot of shiit most likely.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> I called ACER today to ask about XB271HU and I spoke to 2x customer service representatives and both were about fight me over the phone.
> 
> Me: I want to talk to your surpervisor
> Customer representative : You don't tell me what to do!
> 
> LMAO. I think Acer has already gotten a lot of shiit from past owners that returned monitors.
> 
> If it was only one, I can see that it can be just that employde, but BOTH representatives like that, BOTH at different times,LOL.
> 
> man ppl have been giving them a lot of shiit most likely.


I am cuurently using an Acer XB270HU 144hz with Gsync but I have noticed this "+1" version has come out. What was the problem? I kind of like mine so.... let me down easy....


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am cuurently using an Acer XB270HU 144hz with Gsync but I have noticed this "+1" version has come out. What was the problem? I kind of like mine so.... let me down easy....


The 271 is overclockable to 165hz and new stand and new panel number. Both IPS so won't notice much color difference imo even though panel change. Extra hdmi input. I think that's about it.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> The 271 is overclockable to 165hz and new stand and new panel number. Both IPS so won't notice much color difference imo even though panel change. Extra hdmi input. I think that's about it.


That is good news! 144hz.. 165hz.. That has to be the point where professionals don't notice... Me.. I am good at about 55 fps, I also use DP so HDMI I am not too concerned,. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## -terabyte-

The new one also has a slimmer bezel if I recall right, but that's about it. If you are happy with your XB270HU I would keep it.


----------



## ErockR32

picked up a new one from work ... returned my old one that had a September manu date. This one had an october manu date.

Scanlines are still there in certain situations but not noticeable when I game. The panel I got this time has much less light bleed and seems to be better color wise. wakes from sleep with no issues and also does not make any random sounds on initial turn on. Took about 1 minute to get to OC to 100hz, I had to force it via windows vs Nvidia control panel. Outside of that things look better on this new one. We are currently out of stock of them thou.


----------



## Jermone123

How can you tell the manufacturing date of the monitor?

This is week 2 with the monitor for me. It is really starting to grow on me. I came from a 30 inch 2560x1600 monitor so the 21:9 ratio gave me a bit of a unexpected odd feeling while playing videogames... it felt very strange to me, but I am starting to get comfortable with it.

I have to say... 60hz+ gaming is amazing. 75+hz and G Sync is a match made in heaven. I could never go back to anything else. I have been replaying some Skyrim and the experience is like playing the game for the very first time all over again. It is butter smooth with absolutely no tearing. Its just like what other people say... its how PC gaming was meant to be played.

The only issue that I seem to have is my monitor won't OC to 100hz : (

But that's it... no other issues that I can see. It does bug me that I can only get 95 hz and others are getting 100hz, but 95hz is still very good. I am 95% sure that I am going to keep this monitor. I do not want to get stuck in the RMA gamble game.

To anyone thinking about getting this monitor and worried about the issues the monitor has. I say.... go for it.

This monitor does not meet the expectations that I had, which to be honest were probably unrealistic. I was truly expecting to be blown away. That said this is still a very good monitor. I am enjoying it. I give it maybe a 8/10

The colors are good. 95 hz is amazing. G Sync is Amazing. 21:9 is growing on me and I think the ambient lighting is a really neat touch. The size is also a major factor for me. Coming from a 30 inch monitor I simply can not go with anything smaller. As far as monitors go... for me.... size certainly does matter







and this monitor has the size that not many other gaming monitors have. That is a huge plus for me.

As for the price... absolutely, $1,300 is a lot of money for a monitor, but Acer has the right to charge a very high price for this monitor. Answer me this... what other monitor is out there like this one? ZERO. That is exactly why Acer has the right to charge a premium price for this monitor. There is simply put nothing else like it on the market.

Yes, you can argue that other 21:9 monitors are 100's of dollars less and the only difference with the x34 is the hz and g sync. Here is the thing though ladies and gentlemen.... HZ and G Sync are MASSIVELY important features to gamers. Those two features added to a monitor provide a *completely* different experience for the user. That my friends is why Acer has this monitor priced where it is. You have to realize that. If you do not like it... that is fine. Don't get the monitor then. Wait for prices to go down.

There is a lot of controversy with this monitor. The fact there is nothing else like it on the market, its price, its QC issues and its limited availability of stock. That is why this thread is getting a bit heated at times.

I know a lot of us get passionate. That is why we are all members of this website, we are passionate about the hobby. I say this... please be respectful to others. Please try to keep things constructive. Name calling and attacks do not help the cause which is to help people decide if this is the correct monitor for them, help resolve issues current owners are having and discussing a hobby that we all love. Never forget... we are ALL on the same team, we are here for the same reasons. That person on the other side of the monitor you are yelling at and putting down is your friend. They enjoy a lot of the same things you do. How cool is that? There is no reason for any of us to be fighting or showing each other disrespect. There is enough of that going on today in the world. A part of the reason I come here is to get away from all of that.

Anyway that is the end of my rant







I just thought I would add my experience with the x34. I feel there is a lot of negativity surrounding this monitor, much of it is justified. However, when you get to the bottom line this is still a very good monitor.


----------



## Nicholars

If I can get one that does not have this terrible buzzing and high pitched noise, and also better backlight bleed (this has really bad backlight bleed on the left of the screen and red glow) I would be happy with it, I do miss the 144hz refresh rate, but 100 is still good. Do all of these have red IPS glow? Or is that caused by backlight bleed? On this one both right corners are completely acceptable, the top left is not great but I could live with that, if the bottom left was not so bad, it fills about 1/4 of the screen with red glow on any dark scene. But also the fact that this buzzes all the time, which again is not that terrible BUT whenever I open anything white eg. almost every web page, it goes high pitched and is very annoying.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I do miss the 144hz refresh rate, but 100 is still good.


I am interested to get you opinion going from 144hz to 100hz. Is the difference that noticeable for you? The monitor I had before the x34 was only 60hz so jumping up to 100hz has been a jaw dropping experience for me. So I think to myself.... man.... what is 144hz like?! I have heard that the difference between 100hz and 144hz though really isn't too noticeable.

As for your backlight bleed and buzzing noise. Mine does not have that issue. If I was you I would take your monitor back. I do have coil whine at 100 brightness and a full white screen, but I have to put my ear up to the monitor to hear it. I do not keep my monitor at that brightness either, which means 0 coil whine for me.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I am interested to get you opinion going from 144hz to 100hz. Is the difference that noticeable for you? The monitor I had before the x34 was only 60hz so jumping up to 100hz has been a jaw dropping experience for me. So I think to myself.... man.... what is 144hz like?! I have heard that the difference between 100hz and 144hz though really isn't too noticeable.
> 
> As for your backlight bleed and buzzing noise. Mine does not have that issue. If I was you I would take your monitor back. I do have coil whine at 100 brightness and a full white screen, but I have to put my ear up to the monitor to hear it. I do not keep my monitor at that brightness either, which means 0 coil whine for me.


Mine sounds horrible at any brightness, buzzing all the time and on any white screen a full on high pitched whining noise, really bad, does no inspire confidence in this expensive product, I don't know really, I like the monitor but I am not sure about acer products, but not much choice as this is the only monitor with these specs... Yes 144hz is noticably better than 100, and 165hz is slightly better than 144hz, 100hz is good but 144hz is better, especially in competitive games like CS:GO it is most noticeable.


----------



## P1MP1NJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I am interested to get you opinion going from 144hz to 100hz. Is the difference that noticeable for you? The monitor I had before the x34 was only 60hz so jumping up to 100hz has been a jaw dropping experience for me. So I think to myself.... man.... what is 144hz like?! I have heard that the difference between 100hz and 144hz though really isn't too noticeable.
> 
> As for your backlight bleed and buzzing noise. Mine does not have that issue. If I was you I would take your monitor back. I do have coil whine at 100 brightness and a full white screen, but I have to put my ear up to the monitor to hear it. I do not keep my monitor at that brightness either, which means 0 coil whine for me.


Did you try setting the max refresh rate in the monitors menu itself? This is what they call "overclocking" after you up the refresh rate in the monitor itself you should be able to go into windows and set to 100hz refresh. Curious if that will work for you as I might be picking on of these up in the next day or so and I think that's the issue a lot of people are having trying to figure it out.


----------



## Jermone123

I can only OC to 95 hz.

I just tried OC again to 100 hz and I get flickering on the windows desktop.

Whenever I OC my windows settings and NVidia control panel automatically set to the specific OC I set in the monitor menu.

I make sure to turn off g sync when I try OC to 100hz since supposedly my gtx 780 does not support 100hz + g sync.

No matter what I try I simply can not OC my x34 to 100hz without flickering.


----------



## P1MP1NJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I can only OC to 95 hz.
> 
> I just tried OC again to 100 hz and I get flickering on the windows desktop.
> 
> Whenever I OC my windows settings and NVidia control panel automatically set to the specific OC I set in the monitor menu.
> 
> I make sure to turn off g sync when I try OC to 100hz since supposedly my gtx 780 does not support 100hz + g sync.
> 
> No matter what I try I simply can not OC my x34 to 100hz without flickering.


Hmm bummer. Good to know thanks! Still on the fence about this monitor. Sigh.


----------



## Veritas0589

I have until store closing tonight to pick up my X34 from Microcenter, but I've decided to wait for version 2 of this monitor. My XB270HU is perfect, and I don't think I want to risk the time and money until Acer or whoever in the future get's it right.


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I can only OC to 95 hz.
> 
> I just tried OC again to 100 hz and I get flickering on the windows desktop.
> 
> Whenever I OC my windows settings and NVidia control panel automatically set to the specific OC I set in the monitor menu.
> 
> I make sure to turn off g sync when I try OC to 100hz since supposedly my gtx 780 does not support 100hz + g sync.
> 
> No matter what I try I simply can not OC my x34 to 100hz without flickering.


If you ever have an opportunity to test with a different card, you may wanna give it a try.. It's possible your panel can hit 100 on the oc still. Have you considered it may just be your 780?


----------



## Jermone123

It could possibly be my 780 however I will not know until Pascal comes along. That will be when I upgrade


----------



## wstanci3

I thought I read that Kepler's architecture does not allow 100Hz for X34.Someone correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Qcbuild

newegg has no restocking fee but what about shipping cost for refund nyone have an idea about price to ship this back (I am from Canada)


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> I thought I read that Kepler's architecture does not allow 100Hz for X34.Someone correct me if I am wrong!


The full GK100 chip supports 100 Hz from what peoples have reported after testing, cut GK100 chips or lower/different chips other than Maxwell do not support 100 Hz but only up to 95 Hz.


----------



## Pikaru

Been waiting about 32 days for my order to come from ShopBLT to my APO address. They told me they've started the claim process with their shipping insurer, but told me they won't be able to give me a refund until the claim has paid (30-60 days).

Does this even sound right? Should I have to wait another month or two till I get my refund? Luckily, I put it on my CC. Would non-delivery of an item be a viable reason for a chargeback?


----------



## funfordcobra

Bought another. Has scan lines and wake from sleep issue. Acer is blowing smoke up the consumers butt when they said they are hardware fixing the WFS. Even funnier how almost all of them have scanlines when using gsync and acer hasn't acknowledged it. Gonna keep returning until Asus version comes out.


----------



## Nicholars

On this one I have, if I run Gsync demo, I can see scanlines, but I have to be very close to the screen (closer than you should sit if you want to actually be able to see the benefits of ultrawide, when I play competitive games I sit very close and I cannot say I have noticed them), they are there in the pendulum demo but really do not bother me, either you have eagle eyesight, sit extremely close or yours are worse than mine. I don't know if they vary in how bad they are but personally if the scanlines look like mine then it is not a problem for me, the backlight bleed and high pitched buzzing on mine is the reason I am getting a replacement, but if the replacement has scanlines the same as this one, then I do not find it a problem, the main problems are coil whine, backlight bleed and probably the WFS issue.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Bought another. Has scan lines and wake from sleep issue. Acer is blowing smoke up the consumers butt when they said they are hardware fixing the WFS. Even funnier how almost all of them have scanlines when using gsync and acer hasn't acknowledged it. Gonna keep returning until Asus version comes out.


Where did you buy it from?

My Amazon order shipped out today, will get it Wednesday. Hoping it's from a new batch. At least I'll have until the end of Jan to return it if there are any issues and there should be news on the Asus by then.


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Been waiting about 32 days for my order to come from ShopBLT to my APO address. They told me they've started the claim process with their shipping insurer, but told me they won't be able to give me a refund until the claim has paid (30-60 days).
> 
> Does this even sound right? Should I have to wait another month or two till I get my refund? Luckily, I put it on my CC. Would non-delivery of an item be a viable reason for a chargeback?


Definitely would be but they would probably blacklist you for future purchases.


----------



## monisriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Where did you buy it from?
> 
> My Amazon order shipped out today, will get it Wednesday. Hoping it's from a new batch. At least I'll have until the end of Jan to return it if there are any issues and there should be news on the Asus by then.


Is it from the seller called Fatech International? They seem to be the only ones getting the stock apart from the very few units that are being intermittently sold & shipped by Amazon.

The reason for asking this:

I got one from Micro Center (Houston). The unit seems to be working very good - hardly any BLB, no coil whine, OC to 100 perfectly, ambient light working, no flickering, settings retention, no blue-banding issue (see below though)..

The menu system is AWFUL but I have somewhat figured out how to work it correctly with about 80% success rate









The gradients (Red, Blue, Green) appear smooth and flawless. However, I noticed that the gray gradient seem to have slight banding to them. Not the wide bands but very thin ones. It might be because of calibration issues - I only used TFTcentral's color profile and it's possible further tweaking might fix this.

The build is from October (probably one of the units that were pulled back by Acer from the original stock Micro Center got and not the November-builds that people are reporting to have received.

The GSync module and OSD version are not the same as those in November build people have received and OSD release date says 20150812. Now this in itself is not a big deal either. My main issue is more of a cosmetic nature.

The front sticker type logo was peeling off out-of-the-box and it is evident that someone tried to hold it in place by pressing on it as there is clearly a bit of a dent/ding on one of the metallic silver sticker parts of the logo. It stays in place for a while when I press it in there but after a while it starts peeling off again. It will progressively get worse as it usually does with these things with heat, dust and general use.

Also the bottom bezel does not sit flush with the panel on either side of the logo - there's a considerable separation between the panel and the bottom bezel. The center of the bottom bezel is fine but either side of the center there's a sizable gap.

The nerd in me loves the screen but the OCD in me wants to get a different one without these cosmetic imperfections (albeit minor for most people probably).

So if it is confirmed that Fatech International or Amazon is shipping out November-build units, I would roll the dice and order from there, compare the two monitors and keep the best one while returning the other one to Micro Center (return date until Jan 4).

Scanlines:

Ran the dreaded pendulum demo - the scanlines are there no doubt when Gsync is selected. However, they are extremely faint and I need to really get in there to notice them. In hindsight, I most likely would never have noticed them if I were to buy this monitor without reading hundreds of forum posts/threads before buying. I knew what to look for and it was the first thing I tested but was suprised by the severity of the issue (or lack thereof). As I write this I just realized that I played Metro 2033 Redux and FIFA 15 for a bit yesterday and the issue of these scanlines did not even come to my mind while playing and I definitely did not notice any scanlines during gameplay. They might very well be there but I did not notice them..


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> On this one I have, if I run Gsync demo, I can see scanlines, but I have to be very close to the screen (closer than you should sit if you want to actually be able to see the benefits of ultrawide, when I play competitive games I sit very close and I cannot say I have noticed them), they are there in the pendulum demo but really do not bother me, either you have eagle eyesight, sit extremely close or yours are worse than mine. I don't know if they vary in how bad they are but personally if the scanlines look like mine then it is not a problem for me, the backlight bleed and high pitched buzzing on mine is the reason I am getting a replacement, but if the replacement has scanlines the same as this one, then I do not find it a problem, the main problems are coil whine, backlight bleed and probably the WFS issue.


Ok I have always said I do not have scan line.... however if this below is considered scan lines...



Then yes, I have scan lines.

I am not too educated on monitor issues. This is only the 2nd monitor I have ever purchased myself. I linked the above post above, because I agree with him. If this is scan lines then I am truly not bothered about it. Mine are so faint that I have to get really close to the monitor to see them. Also, I have never noticed them while gaming. I will do some further testing tonight when I get home.

Other than these scan lines my only other problem is I can only OC to 95 hz.

I am still kinda on the fence about returning this thing, but I am enjoying it so much for playing games lol.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Where did you buy it from?
> 
> My Amazon order shipped out today, will get it Wednesday. Hoping it's from a new batch. At least I'll have until the end of Jan to return it if there are any issues and there should be news on the Asus by then.


First was from newegg. 2nd was microcenter.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monisriz*
> 
> Is it from the seller called Fatech International? They seem to be the only ones getting the stock apart from the very few units that are being intermittently sold & shipped by Amazon.
> .


The one I ordered was sold by Amazon direct. There was only one left in stock when I ordered. It seems like Amazon got a VERY small shipment - unless I was just late on noticing it, but I had alerts setup on Nowinstock and ordered immediately after seeing the notification.


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The full GK100 chip supports 100 Hz from what peoples have reported after testing, cut GK100 chips or lower/different chips other than Maxwell do not support 100 Hz but only up to 95 Hz.


lol so which is the gtx 780? full GK 100 or cut GK 100?


----------



## monisriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> The one I ordered was sold by Amazon direct. There was only one left in stock when I ordered. It seems like Amazon got a VERY small shipment - unless I was just late on noticing it, but I had alerts setup on Nowinstock and ordered immediately after seeing the notification.


Thank you sir! Would be interested in knowing the build date on your unit once you receive it.

And good luck!


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> lol so which is the gtx 780? full GK 100 or cut GK 100?


If I recall right the GTX 780 is a cut chip while the GTX 780 Ti is the full chip. So yeah, with a normal 780 you should be able to reach only 95 Hz on this monitor, with the Ti version you should be able to reach 100 Hz with no issues instead.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monisriz*
> 
> Thank you sir! Would be interested in knowing the build date on your unit once you receive it.
> 
> And good luck!


Thanks, I will certainly report back


----------



## Jermone123

OK... well then that would explain the flickering I get at 100hz on my monitor. Sounds like its my graphics card that is causing the problem and not my monitor. This is great news!

I just find it hard to believe a gtx 780 can NOT do 100hz. I mean... the card isn't that old.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> OK... well then that would explain the flickering I get at 100hz on my monitor. Sounds like its my graphics card that is causing the problem and not my monitor. This is great news!


I would test with another graphic card if you have the chance to be completely sure. Because from what I recall I read that peoples only ever saw 95 Hz in the refresh rate dropdown, you being able to select 100 Hz sounds strange. Unless they changed something in newer drivers and that might explain it.

As I mentioned the best option would be to test with a card that you know will reach 100 Hz for sure, maybe a friend with a newer card


----------



## Jermone123

None of my friends around me are into this hobby. I will just have to wait for Pascal to come out. That will be my next upgrade.


----------



## drfish

Normal GTX 780 can do 100Hz just fine.


----------



## Nicholars

I was just doing some testing with scanlines, basically at approx 40-60fps they are worse, but I still have to be very close to the screen to see them, as soon as I sit back in the position I sit to play games, I cannot see them, maybe a tiny amount but not bad, if the replacement has scan lines the same as this one then for me it is not an issue, obviously I would rather there were no scanlines, however the massive red IPS glow / backlight on the left I can see on any dark scene and the high pitched coil whine irritates me at all times, so those are the problems I am bothered by, if I can get one with less backlight bleed and coil whine, then I will be happy with it...

Would I like higher refresh rate and a bit faster response times and slightly lower input lag? Yes.... But from what is available I think this is the best PC monitor. If the scanlines on mine are what other people are returning for I think you either have better eyesight, or you are being too OCD about it, can you even see the scanlines at normal sitting distance? Now I have this monitor I cannot run max graphics on some games and get nice FPS anymore...


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> The one I ordered was sold by Amazon direct. There was only one left in stock when I ordered. It seems like Amazon got a VERY small shipment - unless I was just late on noticing it, but I had alerts setup on Nowinstock and ordered immediately after seeing the notification.


can you please send me the link for amazon direct?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> can you please send me the link for amazon direct?


Here you go:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016GNX4SE


----------



## CallsignVega

My X34 from recent ShopBLT order has the hardware WFS issue fix, so they are out there.


----------



## monisriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My X34 from recent ShopBLT order has the hardware WFS issue fix, so they are out there.


What's the build-date on the box?


----------



## Crookid

I got my video review up if anyone is interested.

Might still be processing, but if not, make sure you crank the quality to 4K if you have a 4K display.









http://youtu.be/KgEeUSALenM


----------



## Striker444

I just placed my order on Newegg, will this be my 2nd return or will it be a keeper, stay tuned in 3 days!


----------



## primal35

This is my first post on these forums, although I have been carefully reading them daily for about 2 months now in my hunt for a good monitor.

*I would like to thank everyone on these forums for providing lot of great insight.*

My first order was the PQ279Q from Newegg. I got one from the September batch. I ended up sending this monitor back. It had some black light bleed in 3 corners, probably a little more than acceptable and a few stuck white pixels that would not unstuck with repair programs. The main issue I had though was the white uniformity. It was really bad. 2/3 of my screen was very obviously tinted with a tan/yellowish tint vs the bottom right that was white. I used TFT calibration settings and messed with them some further on my own but could not resolve this. Many posts on this confirm this is a issue for many of these monitors.

My X34 showed up a week ago now. I am extremely impressed.

Today I got my new computer with x980ti's and was waiting to run all the test with it. I completed all my testing today. I will say my old computer with a 760GXT would only clock the X34 to 95hz but from what I have read you need 900+ series to hit the 100. My new computer hit 100hz with no problem when I plugged it in today.

The whites look really good, very good uniformity on this screen. With TFT's calibration settings I am very pleased.

I have been starting at the pendulum demo at all different FPS for both my old computer and my new one today. I did not see any of the scan lines that I have seen posted in other screen shots, believe me I had my nose right up to the monitor for quite a while on various settings. Nothing.

This monitor has typical IPS glow that is similar to what TFT posted as acceptable. I will also say it has a touch of bleed in the bottom left corner and upper right only. The upper right is just a sliver. Bottom left is a touch more - again similar to what TFT posted in their review as normal. The good news is even in a complete dark room at 36 brightness this was not anything that effected black screens while gaming. This monitor had far less bleed and glow then the PQ279Q I sent back.

I have no coil whine. I have had every sound off and my ear all over the monitor and I do not hear a thing.

I have a DXracer desk (which I love) and I am very happy with how well the monitor fits on my desk. I was worried the stand might be to deep but it works out very well. The screen is beautiful and in gaming is extremely immersive. The colors are fantastic, viewing angles are amazing.

No wake from sleep or banding issues. TFT reports in their update these have since been resolved on the ones now being shipped. Mine was just purchased about a week and a half ago.

My one negative is a small black dead pixel in the very upper left corner of the monitor - thank god this is in a place I never notice it. Unless I have a very white screen up and look right at it I cannot even see it.

This Monitor is from the September batch and also ordered like callsignvega's from BLT. I believe he got a good one from them as well.

Overall, while the monitor is expensive I feel really good about the final result. I am impressed by the quality of the build. Even though this is a September build I believe this was not released until Acer fixed many of the initially reported reported problems.

** I just had a XB271HU delivered from Amazon today. I have not opened it yet but I will be doing that and comparing it to this monitor. I have a hard time believing that I will give up the 21:9 experience that I am getting from my X34 and imagine I will be sending back the XB, but I will update this post after I have time to test it this week.

Thank you all again for your insight. It helped me in making my monitor decision and especially in what to test and look for on my monitors.


----------



## x3sphere

Just a heads up, Amazon got some more in (not third party) - 16 left

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016GNX4SE


----------



## Searchofsub

I was about topurchase one but there was just too huge of a difference even between 120 hz to 165hz. So much more depth and "3d" on 165hz compared to 120hz.


----------



## YamiJustin

Who has the better return policy, Newegg or Amazon?
Maybe I should try and get 1 from each in case one of them is defective


----------



## KickAssCop

Amazon is no questions asked.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Who has the better return policy, Newegg or Amazon?
> Maybe I should try and get 1 from each in case one of them is defective


Both charge a restocking fee if there is nothing wrong with the monitor. So if you receive two completely working, you'd have to lie on the return form which I don't recommend doing. Otherwise, you're looking at a $195 (15%) restocking fee for returns due to user error.


----------



## funfordcobra

I've returned so many amazon items its insane. Among those are about a dozen monitors and I've NEVER been charged a restocking fee. Just shipping.

If you are getting restocking fees, then you didn't buy an amazon fulfilled item. I simply check no longer wanted / needed on the returns page.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I've returned so many amazon items its insane. Among those are about a dozen monitors and I've NEVER been charged a restocking fee. Just shipping.
> 
> If you are getting restocking fees, then you didn't buy an amazon fulfilled item. I simply check no longer wanted / needed on the returns page.


True. I'm an Amazon Prime member as well and perhaps I should have been more clear.

The x34 on Amazon is not being sold by Amazon but RackGo. Nevertheless, return shipping will not be cheap.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crookid*
> 
> True. I'm an Amazon Prime member as well and perhaps I should have been more clear.
> 
> The x34 on Amazon is not being sold by Amazon but RackGo. Nevertheless, return shipping will not be cheap.


actually it does sold by amazon too ,today there were only 10 in stock


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I've returned so many amazon items its insane. Among those are about a dozen monitors and I've NEVER been charged a restocking fee. Just shipping.
> 
> If you are getting restocking fees, then you didn't buy an amazon fulfilled item. I simply check no longer wanted / needed on the returns page.


same as you i have never been charged a restocking fee at amazon or newegg and i been using both over 10 years. and i build for myself,familey and friends and all orders are in my name.


----------



## primal35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> I was about topurchase one but there was just too huge of a difference even between 120 hz to 165hz. So much more depth and "3d" on 165hz compared to 120hz.


As stated in my review I have an XB271HU that I just received and I need to open and compare. I will be doing that. I wanted to see if you could be more detailed in the differences you see between 120hz and 165hz. I will look for anything you notice when I compare these two.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> same as you i have never been charged a restocking fee at amazon or newegg and i been using both over 10 years. and i build for myself,familey and friends and all orders are in my name.


Again, that is for Amazon orders. The x34 I see and saw on Amazon was not being sold directly from them. If it is from Amazon, then you'll only have to pay for return shipping if you select the option that you simply want to return it and there is nothing wrong with the device.


----------



## YamiJustin

I had to get 1 off newegg because i needed to do 12 months financing and i had not enough funds left on my amazon card lol


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primal35*
> 
> As stated in my review I have an XB271HU that I just received and I need to open and compare. I will be doing that. I wanted to see if you could be more detailed in the differences you see between 120hz and 165hz. I will look for anything you notice when I compare these two.


*165 hz.
*



*120 hz.
*



If you focus on the fire and around it roughly, notice depth of fileld is increased on the 165hz compared to 120hz. The distance of the shot was roughly the same. You can tell if you look at the right wall closest to the view.

Pictures don't really do justice. In real life gaming sirtuations, its clear all around how much more depth the extra refresh rate brings in picture. Even running at 60FPS on 165hz.


----------



## primal35

Thanks for the reply searchofsub. I will see what I find out when looking at the 21:9 100hz vs the 165 once I get the monitor up and running. I am curious how the 21:9 wider range and higher resolution of the X34 may effect my final view of the XB271hu vs the X34.

I think callsignvega has both of these and I am curious what his opinion is of the X34 vs the XB271hu. I know he has posted positive comments on both. My question would be in a 1 v 1 monitor use, not a multiple screen set up.


----------



## Searchofsub

Just FYI, I mixed up the refresh rate indicator I wrote above picture. Also, notice that 120hz image was taken closer in distance to 165hz. Post edited.


----------



## Jermone123

I am very interested what peoples opinions are concerning gaming at 100hz compared to 144/165 hz. Is it really that much of a difference? I am kinda curious about getting one of these new IPS 144hz/166 monitors. Going form 60 to 100hz was amazing.


----------



## Searchofsub

For MY eyes I say from 100hz to 165hz is about half of 60 to 100hz.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> I am very interested what peoples opinions are concerning gaming at 100hz compared to 144/165 hz. Is it really that much of a difference? I am kinda curious about getting one of these new IPS 144hz/166 monitors. Going form 60 to 100hz was amazing.


There is big difference between 100 and 120Hz with ULBM enough. Between 100 and 144/165 is even more noticable.

Lets put it that way: difference between 100 and 120 ULBM is like between 75 and 90. Not super big but you see and feel it easly. Between 100 and 144 however is like between 60 and 90, especially in FPS games. It is just another level of smoothness.


----------



## primal35

I think the issue though in looking at X34 vs a 165hz is not just the Hz, but the higher resolution and increased viewing area the X34 offers. Have to be careful in comparing just the Hz rating for this thread as the X34 offers these additional benefits vs a smaller and lower resolution 100 or 120hz monitor. While I can see some difference in the photos they are again not from the X34. Ill see if I can try posting a few photos when I get my XB up and running this week. At work now and time is limited with the holidays.

Callsignvega, you have reviewed both of these. What is your opinion in a single monitor set up situation of the best of the XB271hu vs. the X34? Thank you.


----------



## Searchofsub

Here is 2 more shots.

*165hz.*



*
120hz*.



Look at the distance/depth of the tree (look straight on for the big tree almost to center/slight to right from the player) on 165hz compared to 120hz and also the sky.

As I said, pictures don't really do justice.


----------



## funfordcobra

Looks exactally the same. High refresh rate is for fast motion clarity. Still shots are useless if you are doing any kind of comparison.


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Looks exactally the same. High refresh rate is for fast motion clarity. Still shots are useless if you are doing any kind of comparison.


Well, ofcourse that's your opinion. IMO the depth of field is increased when in actual gameplay as well as smoothness. Even if ran at 60 FPS on 165hz monitor. I do notice setting PhysX from "Auto" to "GPU" also changes depth of field and "3D" ness of games. These shots were taken with PhysX set to GPU. All settings were same between two shots.

Beside the camera shots, in reality there is huge difference for me enough to pay $100.00 - $150.00 more even between 144hz to 165hz. So from 100hz to 165hz it would be huge difference for me. Reason why I decided to go acer 165hz over this monitor.


----------



## Searchofsub

I also thought smoothness and depth of field/3D-ness goes hand in hand since more smoothness tend to make images stand out and pop more.


----------



## amstech

I will own one of these someday, its a damn nice monitor [Predator].


----------



## x3sphere

Still waiting on my X34 (should get it tomorrow) but I tried running at some lower refresh rates when I had the PG279Q. After using a high refresh rate monitor 60 Hz is just awful, even after sending my 297Q back and trying to use 60 Hz on my LG it still feels choppy to me a week later.

Dropping down to ~90 Hz when I had the 279Q though, I could see the difference but it was fairly easy to adapt and still felt good, unlike 60 Hz. So if you're someone that prioritizes image quality, I think losing 65 Hz is a fine tradeoff given the bump in resolution. One being better than the other depends on your preference I'd say.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Newegg and Amazon both have extended holiday returns. No restocking fees if it's defective.

Just got my second one and it's actually a fair improvement over the first. October model. Nearly non existent blb. The colour uniformity is actually a fair bit better. The scan lines are more faint as well and not really visible in most cases. No wfs issue.


----------



## monisriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Newegg and Amazon both have extended holiday returns. No restocking fees if it's defective.
> 
> Just got my second one and it's actually a fair improvement over the first. October model. Nearly non existent blb. The colour uniformity is actually a fair bit better. The scan lines are more faint as well and not really visible in most cases. No wfs issue.


Did you get yours from Amazon or Newegg?

It is strange that no one in this thread has received a November-build. Or atleast I don't recall anyone posting about it.. A bunch of people over in the UK forums have received the newer builts it seems..


----------



## dreameer111

Does anyone know the width / height of the screen itself?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monisriz*
> 
> Did you get yours from Amazon or Newegg?
> 
> It is strange that no one in this thread has received a November-build. Or atleast I don't recall anyone posting about it.. A bunch of people over in the UK forums have received the newer builts it seems..


First one was from ncix and my second was from newegg.


----------



## monisriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> First one was from ncix and my second was from newegg.


Thanks for the info. Would you mind sharing the unit details? The unit information dialog comes up using a sequence of button presses on the unit. 5-5-4-4-2-3 with 1 being the left-most and 5 being the button next to the power button. Asking so as to determine which FW, OSD and Gsync Module version is on the October builds. Mine is a September manufactured unit but with OSD date of August. No blue banding or WFS though.


----------



## Crookid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searchofsub*
> 
> Here is 2 more shots.
> 
> *165hz.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 120hz*.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the distance/depth of the tree (look straight on for the big tree almost to center/slight to right from the player) on 165hz compared to 120hz and also the sky.
> 
> As I said, pictures don't really do justice.


No offense but I think it's in your head. I don't see any difference. Perhaps there is a difference in motion, but pictures will not display what you're trying to say.


----------



## Searchofsub

I guess best way of trying to say it is difference between 60 to 100hz. That is 40hz difference and difference is there in spades for me.

From 100hz of this monitor to 165hz which is 65hz is maybe 2/3 of the difference of prior refresh rate.

As I said before, pictures won't do justice.


----------



## x3sphere

Just got the unit I ordered from Amazon







It was packed very well, they double boxed it. October build date

No problems hitting 100 Hz. Also, I don't hear any coil whine on an all white screen. Out of the box, the colors look just as good as my LG UM95. I'll do some measurements later. Uniformity is also very good, just like my LG, no color tint like I had on the PG279Q.

I haven't noticed any scanlines. I haven't really looked for them either, but just playing some games right now and they aren't visible at all, I sit about about an arm's length away.



FW information:


----------



## Searchofsub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Just got the unit I ordered from Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was packed very well, they double boxed it. October build date
> 
> No problems hitting 100 Hz. Also, I don't hear any coil whine on an all white screen. Out of the box, the colors look just as good as my LG UM95. I'll do some measurements later. Uniformity is also very good, just like my LG, no color tint like I had on the PG279Q.
> 
> I haven't noticed any scanlines. I haven't really looked for them either, but just playing some games right now and they aren't visible at all, I sit about about an arm's length away.
> 
> 
> 
> FW information:


damn picture does look damn good though.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monisriz*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Would you mind sharing the unit details? The unit information dialog comes up using a sequence of button presses on the unit. 5-5-4-4-2-3 with 1 being the left-most and 5 being the button next to the power button. Asking so as to determine which FW, OSD and Gsync Module version is on the October builds. Mine is a September manufactured unit but with OSD date of August. No blue banding or WFS though.


My info is the same as xsphere's above. Only difference in mine is that my die temp is 77c vs his 70c - it's also hot as heck in my room. Didn't realize it showed the panel OC time here as well, neat. Been OCed for 100 hours, monitor has been on for 123 hours. Seeing as I overclocked it immediately after turning it on, I'd say someone had a nice day with it! Actually my guess is that is due to the hardware fix for the WFS issue.


----------



## Baasha

Anyone know when the ASUS version of this monitor (100hz, G-Sync, 34" 3440x1440) is out?


----------



## YamiJustin

I think next year, maybe early or in spring


----------



## littledonny

I got my X34 today from Newegg. It seems like I have a problem with the left half of the backlight array not behaving properly.

The brightness range is huge on the left side, but the right side seems to have a much lower range. The two come closer to converging as I increase brightness.

Below is a pic at brightness set to 0, with ambient light off, at 100hz. No setting on the monitor changes the backlight difference - it's apparent even on monitor boot.

Any ideas? The monitor is absolutely stunning except for this one issue.


----------



## Clad120

I need to leave this thread...

Every time a new issue appears, I am affraid that my monitor is concerned but I didn't notice it yet...


----------



## Nicholars

I have used both, I prefer the 3440x1440 34", for games like CS:GO then more hz is definitely better but 100 is still night and day better than 60hz, 165hz is very nice and smoother than 100hz and was very nice for CS:GO and unreal tournament. speed = AUO AHVA, image quality = LG IPS. The motion clarity and refresh rate is a fair bit better on the 27", but the image quality and size makes up for that on the 34" for me. Depends what you find most important.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I have used both, I prefer the 3440x1440 34", for games like CS:GO then more hz is definitely better but 100 is still night and day better than 60hz, 165hz is very nice and smoother than 100hz and was very nice for CS:GO and unreal tournament. speed = AUO AHVA, image quality = LG IPS. The motion clarity and refresh rate is a fair bit better on the 27", but the image quality and size makes up for that on the 34" for me. Depends what you find most important.


How are you playing CS GO at 3440x1440? I tried it and my menus were all messed up, the only fix was doing it at 2560x1440


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> How are you playing CS GO at 3440x1440? I tried it and my menus were all messed up, the only fix was doing it at 2560x1440


I run at at 2560x1440 with GPU scaling, I would not be able to play the game at 3440x1440, I was definately better at 160hz on the 27", but still 100hz is good and 60hz is completely unplayable after using higher. I went up 3 skill ranks in a week from Guardian to master eagle just from changing monitors from a 60hz 20" to a high hz 27"! That is the main thing I miss about the 27" was CS:GO at 160fps is just great, but then 100 is hardly bad, just not as good as 150-165.


----------



## ozzy1925

placed the order directly from amazon lets see how it goes


----------



## Fripi

Hi everyone,
I just received mine ordered on Amazon.fr, it took 4 days to deliver.

So quick first impressions:

IPS glow: what many seems to see as back light bleeding, it's not a bleed but it's only a glow, I need some time to get used to it, in dark games or dark scenes in movies it can be annoying.
Overclcok: I can't get to 100hz, stuck at 95hz, I have an evga 980ti classified, so it's not a limitation of the card.
Led underlights: it's a nice effect, I would love to see an app to control the rgb colors and not be stuck at the 6 predefined ones, everything works well, I don't see the interest of some effects (flash?)
Size: well many games don't support the 21:9 aspect, I had to patch MGS V for example, in Diablo you must play in windowed fullscreen and menus are broken, WoW the same...I must test it with many other games yet but it's not an usual size
Colors: incredible, tested the colors, there's no banding effect, everything is very crisp.
its a 20150812 version
Now it seems I have no common problems (scanlines, banding, leds, auto wake-up, flickering, dead pixels...) but it can't reach 100hz, stuck at 95, is that a reason to send it back?
Also Amazon refunded me 15% because the package was very damaged on corners, handles... it's - 200eur on 1300eur, always nice to have.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fripi*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I just received mine ordered on Amazon.fr, it took 4 days to deliver.
> 
> So quick first impressions:
> 
> IPS glow: what many seems to see as back light bleeding, it's not a bleed but it's only a glow, I need some time to get used to it, in dark games or dark scenes in movies it can be annoying.
> Overclcok: I can't get to 100hz, stuck at 95hz, I have an evga 980ti classified, so it's not a limitation of the card.
> Led underlights: it's a nice effect, I would love to see an app to control the rgb colors and not be stuck at the 6 predefined ones, everything works well, I don't see the interest of some effects (flash?)
> Size: well many games don't support the 21:9 aspect, I had to patch MGS V for example, in Diablo you must play in windowed fullscreen and menus are broken, WoW the same...I must test it with many other games yet but it's not an usual size
> Colors: incredible, tested the colors, there's no banding effect, everything is very crisp.
> its a 20150812 version
> Now it seems I have no common problems (scanlines, banding, leds, auto wake-up, flickering, dead pixels...) but it can't reach 100hz, stuck at 95, is that a reason to send it back?
> Also Amazon refunded me 15% because the package was very damaged on corners, handles... it's - 200eur on 1300eur, always nice to have.


95hz may be limited to your video card, what are you running?


----------



## Fripi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> 95hz may be limited to your video card, what are you running?


I don't think so, as I mentionned I've an evga 980ti classified


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fripi*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I just received mine ordered on Amazon.fr, it took 4 days to deliver.
> 
> So quick first impressions:
> 
> IPS glow: what many seems to see as back light bleeding, it's not a bleed but it's only a glow, I need some time to get used to it, in dark games or dark scenes in movies it can be annoying.
> Overclcok: I can't get to 100hz, stuck at 95hz, I have an evga 980ti classified, so it's not a limitation of the card.
> Led underlights: it's a nice effect, I would love to see an app to control the rgb colors and not be stuck at the 6 predefined ones, everything works well, I don't see the interest of some effects (flash?)
> Size: well many games don't support the 21:9 aspect, I had to patch MGS V for example, in Diablo you must play in windowed fullscreen and menus are broken, WoW the same...I must test it with many other games yet but it's not an usual size
> Colors: incredible, tested the colors, there's no banding effect, everything is very crisp.
> its a 20150812 version
> Now it seems I have no common problems (scanlines, banding, leds, auto wake-up, flickering, dead pixels...) but it can't reach 100hz, stuck at 95, is that a reason to send it back?
> Also Amazon refunded me 15% because the package was very damaged on corners, handles... it's - 200eur on 1300eur, always nice to have.


If 95 Hz is the only issue you have and really nothing else I would keep it personally. Most monitors are affected by scanlines, you have a high chance of getting one with that issues if you exchange it. A 5 Hz difference isn't really much.


----------



## Fripi

I played MGS and WoW for some hours, didn't notice anything and I'm pretty close as I haven't organised my setup yet
I played last night too in the dark and I think there is some very light bleeding at the top left, but as I said it's sometimes difficult to make a difference between bleeding and glow


----------



## funfordcobra

What's funny is that people are flipping about scan lines in the pendulum demo. I see them but they are so small I have to put my eyes 2 inches from the screen to make them out. I can add these are nowhere to be found in games that I have and I have alot. People must really use that demo alot to throw such a hissy fit over it when my experience with 2 x34s has not been an issue unless you just stare at the pendulum demo all day.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fripi*
> 
> I played MGS and WoW for some hours, didn't notice anything and I'm pretty close as I haven't organised my setup yet
> I played last night too in the dark and I think there is some very light bleeding at the top left, but as I said it's sometimes difficult to make a difference between bleeding and glow


Easy, glow is white and bleed is yellow.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Easy, glow is white and bleed is yellow.


Gonna do the hairdryer trick today on mine, but I can't find your original post on it. So sad :/


----------



## Fripi

Tried to make a picture, brightness is on default 80, so that must be bleeding, is it bad doctor?


----------



## funfordcobra

I would say it's above average.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Gonna do the hairdryer trick today on mine, but I can't find your original post on it. So sad :/


Just slowly apply heat to the corners with bleed. I wouldn't go far above 100f, you just need the panel to seat slightly.


----------



## YamiJustin

If my box just came in the mail and says September 2015 is that like an automatic "your monitor will likely have scanline issues, etc" flag?
I am worried... got mine from newegg


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> If my box just came in the mail and says September 2015 is that like an automatic "your monitor will likely have scanline issues, etc" flag?
> I am worried... got mine from newegg


Ugh, picking mine up in a few hours, ordered it from newegg too really hoping they aren't all sep builds


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Just slowly apply heat to the corners with bleed. I wouldn't go far above 100f, you just need the panel to seat slightly.


How much time should I heat in your estimation?


----------



## ErockR32

I have 4 in stock at Micro Center westbury. Ask for Erik in Apple!!!


----------



## primal35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> If my box just came in the mail and says September 2015 is that like an automatic "your monitor will likely have scanline issues, etc" flag?
> I am worried... got mine from newegg


Mine is Sept and as you can see in my review it was pretty much perfect. One very small dead pixel top left, never see it unless full white screen and looking for it actively. Mine did not ship out until end of Nov so I believe ACER fixed many of the issues with their current stock before they released them. Purchased from BLT in the US.


----------



## YamiJustin

Okay thanks. Couple of questions though. How do I check for these issues?
1. For over clocking to 100, if I simply switch it to 100 and reboot and it stays there at 100 that means I'm good right?
2. If my monitor has scanlines how do I notice them?
3? Coil whine.. how is that triggered?
4. Obviously I can notice dead pixels or backlight bleed but what is banding?
Thanks


----------



## SimRacer925

http://notebookspec.com/unboxing-predator-z35/327210/

That curve.. Looks fantastic against the minimalistic curve of the X34.. Just ordered one of these Z35, maybe it has better hardware on board than my x34 has with scanlines and coil whine..


----------



## Scoobydooby11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimRacer925*
> 
> http://notebookspec.com/unboxing-predator-z35/327210/
> 
> That curve.. Looks fantastic against the minimalistic curve of the X34.. Just ordered one of these Z35, maybe it has better hardware on board than my x34 has with scanlines and coil whine..


Doubtful it has "better hardware". Also, although its personal taste, look at that last image of the screen and the curve on the nvidia control panel.
yikes, no thank you. I'll take the lesser curve on the x34 all day long.


----------



## x3sphere

I wouldn't want a more aggressive curve either. Might be better for gaming but not for desktop use. Either way, the 1080 vertical res on the Z35 is a non starter for me. I've been on 1440 for the past 6 years and there's no way I can go back.


----------



## monisriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErockR32*
> 
> I have 4 in stock at Micro Center westbury. Ask for Erik in Apple!!!


Can you confirm what build are they? November or still rolling out September/October builds?


----------



## ErockR32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monisriz*
> 
> Can you confirm what build are they? November or still rolling out September/October builds?


Sept builds. Buddy bought one and all was good !!!


----------



## YamiJustin

So mine seems like it has very decent/barely noticeable backlight bleed (or is it corner IPS Glow? It's just a hint of a light white). I don't THINK I have any banding issues.. hard to tell, if you put your nose to the screen you can see the differences. Can't hear this "coil noise", but then again I'm testing it on my brothers PC who has no NVIDIA card, so I can't do G-Sync or overclock.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Thinking of selling my ROG Swift to buy one of these suckers. Anyone make that switch? Recommendations?


----------



## philthy84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Thinking of selling my ROG Swift to buy one of these suckers. Anyone make that switch? Recommendations?


I'd be curious to hear this as well. I just RMA'ed an Asus PG279Q and was going to switch to the Acer XB271HU but something about the X34 really caught my eye other than the $500 price difference.


----------



## YamiJustin

Anyone think its worth sending back if I got noticeable white lights in the corners of my screen?


----------



## redoubt9000

Hi all, currently having issue with the XR341CK (free-sync version). Has anyone encountered the issue with these panels disconnecting/reconnect constantly when utilizing all four outputs of their gfx card?

I've in the past used all four outputs on my r9 290 with success. But using a native displayport panel such as this one has caused nothing but issues when using more than 3 panels. Here's a thread I started, for more details ^_^

http://www.overclock.net/t/1583929/4th-monitor-constant-dc-rc-display-driver-issues-amd-coredy-troubleshooting-xr341ck-bmijpphz


----------



## primal35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Anyone think its worth sending back if I got noticeable white lights in the corners of my screen?


I would really recommend reading the full X34 TFT review. Its very positive and goes over settings and things to look for. It also discussed back light bleed vs IPS glow you get with any IPS monitor. White glow is something most all IPS monitors have and generally goes away when looking straight at it. Yellow or Orange is an issue.

Anyways ready thought the TFT x34 review in full and then take a look at your X34, it will give you realistic expectations on the quality you should be seeing and the proper settings.

I know after comparing their review to mine I was very happy to see mine was very much like the one they reviewed. Many many positive reviews are all over amazon and newegg for these now, overall I would recommend RMA at worse case as plenty of good x34's are out there.

check the TFT review for screen shots and specifics.
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm


----------



## ErockR32

2 left in westbury micro center ... going like hot cakes here !!! ask for Erik in Apple!!!


----------



## Maxxamillion

I just bought one of them.


----------



## ErockR32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxamillion*
> 
> I just bought one of them.


yea I saw it going out. I am on my second one. I held onto my first one to wait for the recall ones to come back. Out of the 3 from the last batch between my self and some friends all of them have been A+. Enjoy it lad.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Thinking of selling my ROG Swift to buy one of these suckers. Anyone make that switch? Recommendations?


My Swift died which led me to this monitor.

The x34 is a much better monitor, but of course you pay for that. Yes, 144hz _is_ smoother, and more clear in fast motion than 100hz, but 100hz is still very smooth and fast. I find hitting 100hz at 3440x1440 to be similar to 2560x1440 at 130 ish fps in hardware requirements. One of my big issues with the swift was screen uniformity and pixel inversion, neither of which are an issue here. Yes, there are horizontal scanlines, but on a good unit you shouldn't be able to see them from a normal viewing distance, unlike the swift's inversion.

The image quality on the x34 actually surprised me a bit, as it was a fair bit better than the swift. I not only don't miss the swift, I could never go back to 16:9 now.


----------



## Jermone123

Can someone please tell me how I can tell what date my x34 was manufactured? Not sure if I have a September version or October.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Can someone please tell me how I can tell what date my x34 was manufactured? Not sure if I have a September version or October.


It's on the side of the box, sticker with the Acer logo.


----------



## ErockR32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermone123*
> 
> Can someone please tell me how I can tell what date my x34 was manufactured? Not sure if I have a September version or October.


on the box the white UPC sticker shows it


----------



## YamiJustin

So the issue I have with my monitor, with the slightly noticeable white light on the corners of the screen when on black screen, that's typical moderate IPS Glow right?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> So the issue I have with my monitor, with the slightly noticeable white light on the corners of the screen when on black screen, that's typical moderate IPS Glow right?


If it is silverish/whiteish glow that goeas away from afar (about 3 meters) and when looking at angles- yes that is IPS glow.

BLB is usually yellow (but can be white) and is always visible no matter of distance or viewing angle.


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> If it is silverish/whiteish glow that goeas away from afar (about 3 meters) and when looking at angles- yes that is IPS glow.
> 
> BLB is usually yellow (but can be white) and is always visible no matter of distance or viewing angle.


I'll have to take a picture or something. I have no idea what people consider "tolerable" levels of IPS Glow (assuming it's that)


----------



## Netsurfer733

Does anyone know if the reason these are constantly selling out time and again is because Acer is rolling them out slowly, so they can do things like work on light bleed or what not? I'm not sure if that's unusual or not.


----------



## NeoTiger

Maybe just like Microsoft and their sold out Xbox One Elite controller they didn't expect so many people willing to buy such a high priced monitor?

Guess our economy is doing better than we fear these days.


----------



## funfordcobra

If you check their forums they aren't working on anything but wake from sleep issue. If you have any other problems, tough luck because they haven't even acknowledged any other problems in their 73 page x34 problems thread with concerned owners.

In fact many users are reporting getting their monitors back in worse condition than when they sent it in for WFS repair. You also may get to wait up to a month for a repair and not a week like acer stated.

Enjoy.


----------



## primal35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I'll have to take a picture or something. I have no idea what people consider "tolerable" levels of IPS Glow (assuming it's that)


Not sure if you are not seeing my replies but as I advised look at the TFT review, it gives detailed break down and screen shots to compare with IPS glow and bleed. I replied to you yesterday.

Take a few minutes and read through that for the answers you are asking for.


----------



## Striker444

Got my 2nd X34 on Friday from Newegg. September build, BLB is somewhat bad like the last one but I really don't care much, no dead pixel on this one though. My last monitor had some pretty bad color banding on the black spectrum only, this one is much better too, almost non existent.

Scanlines are still there (even from 3 feet away), but this one is substantially less, most noticeably below 60 FPS. I was getting some coil whine earlier but after messing with some settings like turning off DTS in the main menu, it seems to be gone oddly enough. Going to be returning the monitor shortly, maybe the 3rd one will be better.

Oh they also fixed the wake form sleep issue on this one, congrats to Acer for fixing 1 issue, now on to the scanlines please.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Got my 2nd X34 on Friday from Newegg. September build, BLB is somewhat bad like the last one but I really don't care much, no dead pixel on this one though. My last monitor had some pretty bad color banding on the black spectrum only, this one is much better too, almost non existent.
> 
> Scanlines are still there (even from 3 feet away), but this one is substantially less, most noticeably below 60 FPS. I was getting some coil whine earlier but after messing with some settings like turning off DTS in the main menu, it seems to be gone oddly enough. Going to be returning the monitor shortly, maybe the 3rd one will be better.
> 
> Oh they also fixed the wake form sleep issue on this one, congrats to Acer for fixing 1 issue, now on to the scanlines please.


I think the scanline issue may have something to do with how the G-Sync module is tuned for this particular panel. May be out of Acer's hands unless NV can reliably fix it. Suppose we'll see once the Asus is released.

The lines are super faint on mine. I thought it would be something I couldn't unsee once seeing it, but they aren't visible at anything less than 1ft for me, far closer than my normal seating distance of 3ft.

The only concern of mine is if is keeps getting worse. Got till Jan 31 to return so I'll keep monitoring. If no change, I'll definitely be keeping it.

October build by the way


----------



## Zeblote

Finally managed to get a new one. Says september build on the bottom.

It makes a faint noise when displaying a mostly light image, and it has horizontal lines when dropping below ~70 fps. The lower the fps, the stronger the lines... I guess it's going back again.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> I guess it's going back again


poor acer









i mean Acer will prevail !!!


----------



## blackforce

you guys spending all that money return after return lol. just for a monitor?


----------



## YamiJustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> you guys spending all that money return after return lol. just for a monitor?


Because if you get one that has no issues you end up with the best of the best.


----------



## KickAssCop

If I were in the US I would be doing this exact same thing. Considering I am so far away and shipping a monitor of this size costs USD 750+, I decided to not play the panel lottery.
The guys who ended up with a good panel make me jealous of my lowly XB271HU lol. Atleast I got a fantastic panel with XB271HU so that is consolation.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I got my X34 today from Newegg. It seems like I have a problem with the left half of the backlight array not behaving properly.
> 
> The brightness range is huge on the left side, but the right side seems to have a much lower range. The two come closer to converging as I increase brightness.
> 
> Below is a pic at brightness set to 0, with ambient light off, at 100hz. No setting on the monitor changes the backlight difference - it's apparent even on monitor boot.
> 
> Any ideas? The monitor is absolutely stunning except for this one issue.


I RMAd this monitor and ordered a new one, which arrived today. It is identical to the other except the backlight is uniform. I couldn't be happier with this unit.

I came from a glossy 27" Korean 1440p Samsung PLS overclocked to 96hz, and the X34 has faster pixels and the color richness is nearly on par with the PLS. I prefer glossy, but this AG coating is perfect. The X34 is an extremely impressive monitor.


----------



## spluff

I have had 2 now - one was November build the second was September build and both have coil whine which gets louder when a white screen is shown..... Its very faint but annoying - I just wonder if everyone else has this but my ears are more sensitive


----------



## YamiJustin

Is it possible to request a specific version from Amazon or Newegg? My monitor, I think it has moderate backlight bleed or bad IPS and it annoys me. September build


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> you guys spending all that money return after return lol. just for a monitor?


At least in germany alternate has a very good return policy. They send you an invoice that needs to be paid within 14 days after arrival, unless you decide you don't want it. Then they'll even pay for shipping it back!

So far I haven't paid a cent, and won't until I get one that works properly.


----------



## primal35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Is it possible to request a specific version from Amazon or Newegg? My monitor, I think it has moderate backlight bleed or bad IPS and it annoys me. September build


If you get one your not happy with I would just RMA.

Did you ever look at the TFT review and photos and compare them to your screen? I have a Sept model as well that shipped the very end of Nov and its one dead pixel shy of perfect (spot I never see it) overall - full details in my review. I would again say the best way to see if yours looks ok or not is look at TFT's photos and if yours is much worse send it back for another. Again there are a ton of 5 star reviews for this monitor, mine is one of them. As with any of these new monitors there are ones that need to be RMA'd as well, but I think with all the good ones being reviewed its worth going through it.

I love this monitor for regular web use but in Star Wars battlefront at 3440x1440 in ultra with 2 980ti's pushing it, the monitor is just unreal. Witcher 3 is amazingly awesome too. I am getting around 85fps in witcher 3 in max Ultra and the 99 cap I have it set for in battlefront in max ultra. You wont get anything like this experience in a 27 inch. This monitor does take some GPU power to run games in max but I could run Witcher 3 around 75fps on my old computer with just a single 760gtx in mid to high range settings and it looked really good still.


----------



## spluff

have you tried loading a completely white web page and listening closely to it in a quiet room? do you hear any whine or buzzing?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> you guys spending all that money return after return lol. just for a monitor?


Returns are almost always free.

Even NCIX who "does not cover returns" took care of mine. They even covered the pick up so I didn't have to go anywhere.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spluff*
> 
> have you tried loading a completely white web page and listening closely to it in a quiet room? do you hear any whine or buzzing?


I returned mine for this reason, as well as excessive backlight bleed on the left of the screen, I am hoping the replacement has less / none of these issues, I would probably accept buzzing if it did not go high pitched on white pages.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Returns are almost always free.
> 
> Even NCIX who "does not cover returns" took care of mine. They even covered the pick up so I didn't have to go anywhere.


glad not all you guys are getting burnt by returns, that is why i am waiting for asus cause i have never had to pay anything for a rma, and also they even cross shipped my PG278Q without holding any money at all and sent me a brand new one. well good luck with your x34.


----------



## funfordcobra

returning my 2nd x34 tomorrow for a 3rd. I'm going to keep cramming these back down Acers throat until I get a good one or something else comes out.


----------



## Nicholars

Got my replacement today, this one has less backlight bleed and no coil whine, but this one does not work at 100hz, only 95hz, the other one worked at 100hz but had worse backlight bleed and coil whine, not sure what to do now, why can't it just work at 100hz!


----------



## Striker444

Keep the returns going gents, best wishes on the lottery! I will be doing my 3rd one sometime in January.


----------



## rauf0

3 weeks with my Predator, extremely satisfy with purchase. No issues, except once per 10 times after waking up monitor (PC still running) panel start with "vignette" backlite. Enough to turn it on/off and work again.
I cannot describe how amazing looks: GTAV, AC Unity, BF4, Crysis 3, Batman AK, MadMax, JustCause 3 and on and on. Same with any working app like Photoshop, Excel or Vegas. Win10 arrangement function with Win+arrows keys works also great for any browser.
Overall im really happy and wish you all some huge 21:9 LCD under Christmas Tree


----------



## Nicholars

Anything at all I can try to get it to 100hz? I am guessing not... When I select 100hz I just get a black screen, 95hz works ok.


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Anything at all I can try to get it to 100hz? I am guessing not... When I select 100hz I just get a black screen, 95hz works ok.


You have the right video card for 100hz. From all the posts I have seen it's a dud monitor, although 5hz isn't that big of a deal. Honestly it looks like you have to make a choice, keep or return for the 5hz. If it were me I would return, but there are plenty of people who would not.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Anything at all I can try to get it to 100hz? I am guessing not... When I select 100hz I just get a black screen, 95hz works ok.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> You have the right video card for 100hz. From all the posts I have seen it's a dud monitor, although 5hz isn't that big of a deal. Honestly it looks like you have to make a choice, keep or return for the 5hz. If it were me I would return, but there are plenty of people who would not.


Exactly what Striker444 said. But I want to add one little thing: does your monitor have the scanlines issue? If you do NOT have it I would keep the monitor even if it only goes up to 95 Hz. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Nicholars

Nope both of the X34 had scanlines, it is minor (unless some of them are worse than the 2 I have seen), but the red glow on the left is annoying and if you get high pitched coil whine that is also irritating, this one has no coil whine at least.


----------



## mitcHELLspawn

hey guys, so I havent been active here for around a month or more.. I had a really hard time getting my hands on the x34, but alas it has finally arrived in my humble abode and oh.....dear GOD is it beautiful. I honestly had such high expectations for this monitor, and it literally exceeded all of them. I got home from being out of town last night and hooked it up and have been gaming on it last night and some today and it is incredible. the witcher 3 maxed out is absolutely incredible at 100hz. My pc is able to keep it at 90-80 fps at all time, and with Gsync thats perfectly fine for me. It feels SO buttery smooth.

Now that I got my gushing out of the way







.... Im just looking for some tests I can run my monitor through to make sure that everything is above board as far as the old banding issues, and back light bleed etc and frame skipping tests etc.... As far as just gaming on it and using it on the desktop, I have not been able to pick up even the slightest amount of BLB or anything else for that matter. But I would still like to put it through some tests....

So if anyone has a link for anything like that, that would be awesome. Id also be glad to send some pics and feedback after ive done them if anyones interested. As for the overclock to 100hz, the monitor did it no problem. took around 10 seconds and worked perfect.


----------



## Nicholars

Do all of these panels have red glow on the left? Mainly the bottom left and also top left, on this X34 and the one it replaced, they both have a lot of red glow on the bottom left, and some on top left, noticeable on any dark backgrounds, I do not notice any significant glow on the right, but a lot on the left.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Does anyone know where to get these from? My local microcenter has them but its about an hour away and I can't get there until Saturday. Was hoping B&H would get stock soon..


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Do all of these panels have red glow on the left? Mainly the bottom left and also top left, on this X34 and the one it replaced, they both have a lot of red glow on the bottom left, and some on top left, noticeable on any dark backgrounds, I do not notice any significant glow on the right, but a lot on the left.


It looks more orange-ish than red to me. I think it's just a thing with this panel - my LG 34UM95 had it too, on the bottom left. I don't find it much of an issue unless I'm looking right at that corner though.


----------



## Techenthused73

It seems the best places right now are Newegg and Amazon. Newegg is taking back orders and holds the price steady at $1290. Amazon is allowing 3rd party sellers to gouge prices up to $1599 plus shipping which I think is ridiculous. You have to check often because I have seen it sell for $1275 with free shipping. I expect most of this will be over after the holidays and with any luck the overall price will drop as Acer improves stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Does anyone know where to get these from? My local microcenter has them but its about an hour away and I can't get there until Saturday. Was hoping B&H would get stock soon..


----------



## Jermone123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Anything at all I can try to get it to 100hz? I am guessing not... When I select 100hz I just get a black screen, 95hz works ok.


I can only get up to 95hz as well. 100hz causes my screen to flicker. However, I am keeping my monitor. I dont really have a scanline problem and everything else seems to be fine with my monitor. Honestly man, I simply dont think its worth it going through all the hassle of the RMA game just for 5hz. Its all up to you though.


----------



## Lordevan83

I just got my x34 today. When I change resolution in nvidia control panel to boost refresh rate, it always revert back to 60. How do I keep monitor overclocked at 80-100hz?


----------



## littledonny

Right click, diplay properties, advanced, adapter properties, monitor


----------



## Lordevan83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Right click, diplay properties, advanced, adapter properties, monitor


Thanks and +rep. Apparently I made the mistake of only doing this in nvidia control panel. My X34 is only stable at 95fps. At 100, screen just start flickering. Is this the norm>?


----------



## littledonny

Some GTX 7xx and below users are reporting the same. Search the X34 megathread for 95fps and you can read about it.


----------



## Benny89

Could somebody please give me width measurement of monitor screen WITH curve? I mean not total but how it is with curve... My english doesn't let me put it more precisely







I hope you get what I mean.

I need to check space on my desk for it


----------



## latexyankee

So i've been away from this thread for awhile but i figured I would give an update.

Got mine on Oct22 first week of US release.I do have the WFS backlight issue and some bleed. I just recieved an email from Microcenter on behalf of Acer stating they are aware of the backlight issue and to all Acer within 30 days for a replacement. OR contact microcenter by Jan 16 for an exchange. So it looks like i may be able to just swap it at microcenter if they have stock or if theyll hold stock for me.

My biggest issue is being without my display for 2 weeks, i'm going to go to Microcenter tomorrow on lunch and talk to a manager.


----------



## Techenthused73

From Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016GNX4SE/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687602&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0111MRT90&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=09VQNPX4Q2ZYA3E761NX

Product Information
Technical Details
Collapse all
Summary
Screen Size 34 inches
Max Screen Resolution 3440 x 1440 pixels
Other Technical Details
Brand Name Acer
Item model number X34
Item Weight 21.9 pounds
Product Dimensions 32.5 x 12.2 x 23.1 inches
Item Dimensions L x W x H 32.48 x 12.17 x 23.07 inches
Color Black
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Could somebody please give me width measurement of monitor screen WITH curve? I mean not total but how it is with curve... My english doesn't let me put it more precisely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get what I mean.
> 
> I need to check space on my desk for it


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Just wondering if anyone went from an Asus PG279Q (or Acer equivalent) to this bad boy? And if so what differences they noted?

I have a replacement PG coming soon (hopefully) but am considering chucking a little more money my supplier's way and trying this out. Had a good read through the thread and it seems the BLB and uniformity issues that plague the PG are not really a problem here. Looking into the scan line issue now, but it doesn't seem nearly as intrusive as killer bleed.

My main concern is the size - it seems very deep and with the stand designed the way it is I couldn't 'hang' part of it over the back of my desk as I do my current monitor (which is 27"). With my shallow desk that'd mean the monitor would be around 40cm from me. My 27" is comfortable at around 60cm, and I'm guessing a 34" would need to be further back than that? Thought about a stand but can't find anything that can take this monitor's size - they all seem to be rated up to 27"!


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone went from an Asus PG279Q (or Acer equivalent) to this bad boy? And if so what differences they noted?
> 
> I have a replacement PG coming soon (hopefully) but am considering chucking a little more money my supplier's way and trying this out. Had a good read through the thread and it seems the BLB and uniformity issues that plague the PG are not really a problem here. Looking into the scan line issue now, but it doesn't seem nearly as intrusive as killer bleed.
> 
> My main concern is the size - it seems very deep and with the stand designed the way it is I couldn't 'hang' part of it over the back of my desk as I do my current monitor (which is 27"). With my shallow desk that'd mean the monitor would be around 40cm from me. My 27" is comfortable at around 60cm, and I'm guessing a 34" would need to be further back than that? Thought about a stand but can't find anything that can take this monitor's size - they all seem to be rated up to 27"!


I did .

My PG279Q had terrible uniformity, suffered from the top 1/3 of the screen having a yellow tint issue.

This panel has no tint, significantly better luminance uniformity (no noticeable darker areas of the screen), and the out of box calibration was excellent. I didn't even have to adjust the RGB levels as it was already at 6500K color temp.

I have less BLB on this than I did with the Asus as well. Only a small amount near the top left, which isn't even noticeable unless I'm directly looking at that corner since the panel is so wide.

Personally, the scanline issue seems way overblown. Unless it looks considerably worse on some units, I have to put my face straight up to the screen to even see it. It's not like the lines cover the whole screen, just certain small areas.

Also, I can only see them in the Pendulum demo @ 40 FPS. At higher FPS, they are invisible. Nearly all my games run above 50-60, and I haven't seen them. It's a strange issue to be honest, and I wonder what is causing it, but pretty much a non-issue for me.

This panel is easily worth $500 over the Asus. Based on my experience with the Asus, I wouldn't even pay $500 for it. Heard the XB271HU is much better though.

Also yeah 40cm would be pretty close I have mine about 3ft away. You could look at the Ergotron mounts, I had my previous LG ultrawide on one of those. The LX HD supports up to 30 pounds: http://www.ergotron.com/ProductsDetails/tabid/65/PRDID/787/Default.aspx


----------



## Nicholars

I went from PG279Q to X34, Yes it is better but games run worse and is only 95-100hz, if I switch between ultrawide and 16:9, 16:9 looks square, if you are a hardcore online FPS player, then I would get the 27", if you like single player games then the X34 is better, there is a pretty big performance hit at 3440 vs 2560 though, even OC 980ti / Titan X will not really run new games at max settings and high FPS.


----------



## x3sphere

I agree, more Hz if the way to go if you play competitively. I just play multiplayer titles here and there.

My monitor usage is about 50/50 work and play, and that tint made the PG279Q horrible for desktop usage. It was not an issue for gaming though. XB271HU seems better in this regard, and most people are getting units with minimal BLB unlike the Asus, so if you decide to go 27", I'd definitely consider it.


----------



## Seven11

Hey Guys,

Just got this monitor few days back, and i have this issue:

1. Gsync + Vsync : While playing FPS, moving the mouse can see horrible stuttering. Is this call input lag?
2. Gsync - Vsync : No issue, everything smooth except screen tearing sometimes.

Running on GTX980 Sli


----------



## x3sphere

At what FPS?

Above 100 vsync kicks in and yes you'll get input lag. To work around this while also avoiding tearing you can limit to FPS to like 99.9 in rivatuner

Between 30 to 100 FPS G-Sync is activated and there should not be any tearing with V-Sync off. If there is then G-Sync is not working


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I did .
> 
> My PG279Q had terrible uniformity, suffered from the top 1/3 of the screen having a yellow tint issue.
> 
> This panel has no tint, significantly better luminance uniformity (no noticeable darker areas of the screen), and the out of box calibration was excellent. I didn't even have to adjust the RGB levels as it was already at 6500K color temp.
> 
> I have less BLB on this than I did with the Asus as well. Only a small amount near the top left, which isn't even noticeable unless I'm directly looking at that corner since the panel is so wide.
> 
> Personally, the scanline issue seems way overblown. Unless it looks considerably worse on some units, I have to put my face straight up to the screen to even see it. It's not like the lines cover the whole screen, just certain small areas.
> 
> Also, I can only see them in the Pendulum demo @ 40 FPS. At higher FPS, they are invisible. Nearly all my games run above 50-60, and I haven't seen them. It's a strange issue to be honest, and I wonder what is causing it, but pretty much a non-issue for me.
> 
> This panel is easily worth $500 over the Asus. Based on my experience with the Asus, I wouldn't even pay $500 for it. Heard the XB271HU is much better though.
> 
> Also yeah 40cm would be pretty close I have mine about 3ft away. You could look at the Ergotron mounts, I had my previous LG ultrawide on one of those. The LX HD supports up to 30 pounds: http://www.ergotron.com/ProductsDetails/tabid/65/PRDID/787/Default.aspx


and yea i would add is this worth $600 more then the free-sync version of this monitor? i would say not no but hell no. dude this thing will drop in price just like the other monitor i would say soon and if not soon. i can wait a year or when ever asus or acer come down in price. plus this thing has a lot of problems.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> and yea i would add is this worth $600 more then the free-sync version of this monitor? i would say not no but hell no. dude this thing will drop in price just like the other monitor i would say soon and if not soon. i can wait a year or when ever asus or acer come down in price. plus this thing has a lot of problems.


I don't disagree. It's disappointing there's still a lottery on a $1300 monitor. All I can say is that if you get a good one it feels worth the money. The FreeSync version is definitely a better option for those on a budget, hopefully the premium on G-Sync monitors comes down next year.


----------



## blackforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I don't disagree. It's disappointing there's still a lottery on a $1300 monitor. All I can say is that if you get a good one it feels worth the money. The FreeSync version is definitely a better option for those on a budget, hopefully the premium on G-Sync monitors comes down next year.


and i agree with you also, don't think i am putting you guys down i would love to have this monitor even at 1300$. but without all the problems, but even if i did pay that much i would feel like i over payed for it even though i can afford it. well here is hoping asus comes out with the next one and the price war starts and then i will think about if it is worth it at at any price point too buy. well good luck with your monitors.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Thanks for all the replies, guys. I think I'm going to ask my supplier to send me one of these rather than another PG. I don't play FPS competitvely (hardly at all, really) and mainly enjoy RPGs like Witcher 3, Mass Effect (new one is the main reason I've upgraded my system!) and lately dungeon crawlers like Path of Exile. I know 60Hz isn't for me, as I use that on my gaming laptop and it's pretty jarring. That said, I can't really distinguish between say 100 and 120 / 144, so this monitor seems perfect.

The stand is really the only concern at this point. I had a look at the Ergotron LX HD, but it's £200 here and that's just too expensive for me right now. Could anyone measure roughly how big the stand is, in terms of width and depth? I was thinking of placing the whole thing on a platform then pushing that back so it overhangs my desk by say 10cm. That would put the screen at roughly 2ft from me. Not ideal, but I think I could work with that until next month when I could justify a stand purchase! It looks like the centre of gravity of the screen is weighted slightly more to the front of the stand than the back, so hopefully this might work?

In terms of driving it, I went a bit nuts on Black Friday and swapped my old 780s for a pair of 980 Ti Hybrids. They're running at around 1400MHz, so hopefully that should give me the muscle to push into the 80-100Hz range even on newer titles. Well, apart from The Witcher 3...but then that looks awesome with G-Sync at 60Hz, so no worries there!

If I get the supplier to test it for pixel defects and BLB, aside from the scan line issue (which seems to me personally to be something that wouldn't concern me terribly) are there any other common issues that affect this monitor?


----------



## primal35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackforce*
> 
> and i agree with you also, don't think i am putting you guys down i would love to have this monitor even at 1300$. but without all the problems, but even if i did pay that much i would feel like i over payed for it even though i can afford it. well here is hoping asus comes out with the next one and the price war starts and then i will think about if it is worth it at at any price point too buy. well good luck with your monitors.


I can say that $1300 felt totally worth it when you get one of these that is in overall good shape. Its definitely an investment but this thing is 100x better than the PG279Q Asus sent me. I also had the Xb271hu for a minute but the 27 inch cant compare to the 21:9 , especially with the higher resolution as I have the 2 980ti's to drive it. The only reason I would pick the xb271hu is for competitive FPS'ers which I am not, and even then those are more likely to go for a 1ms monitor.


----------



## Nicholars

The stand is pretty bad TBH, you can get an "amazon basics monitor stand" for £90, it is basically a clone of the ergotron, I got one in a flash deal for £63.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> The stand is pretty bad TBH, you can get an "amazon basics monitor stand" for £90, it is basically a clone of the ergotron, I got one in a flash deal for £63.


Good catch, thanks! Need to confirm I can order the monitor first then I'll grab one of these too.


----------



## chichquanduk

wanted to add a positive review here as well, got the X34 for about a month, no issue so far, the faintest scanlines possible (and only in pendulum @ 40fps), no noise, barely any BLB (october build)
I am only running it at 95Hz though, didn't ever try 100 as it is hooked to a 690GTX and once it was working at 95Hz I was just happy enough

I got an ergotech 7flex HD wall mounted, but that a little overkill honestly, before that it was simply standing on this http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00094348/ attached a pair of these https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b3/04/6f/b3046fa7590027ed49c0997f651b5b4b.jpg and that was perfectly fine, only a cm of the feet out of the board. This shelf held 3*24" for years so a 34" is not an issue at all. If your desk allows the clamps then you can go for this cheap solution until you get a stand that you like


----------



## funfordcobra

It takes ONE person to say scanlines aren't an issue for them for hundreds of others to be dismissed by ACER. Saying faint scanlines aren't an issue in a 1400 monitor is silly. Maybe it's not an issue for you but to for real enthusiasts it is.

Here it is almost 3 months after launch, 80 pages on acers forum with proof of soo many issues and acer has acknowledged the least important one.


----------



## Nicholars

I honestly do not find the scanlines a problem at all, I cannot see them unless I have my nose to the screen looking for them, the thing that is bothering me is the orange / yellow glow on the left of the screen, has anyone got an X34 without obvious orange / yellow glow on the left (on anything dark or black)? Do they actually exist?


----------



## TheGovernment

I have one coming from NCIX, I will post my findings when I get it.


----------



## Zeblote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I honestly do not find the scanlines a problem at all, I cannot see them unless I have my nose to the screen looking for them,


It doesn't matter whether you think the problem is important. This monitor costs 1300€ and should not have any problems at all.


----------



## TonytotheB

Sorry if I've missed this. I have one of these badboys now

When running dual screens with an ASUS 27" 2560x, I cannot get the Predator at 100Hz. But running singly, it does

Just a bug?


----------



## primal35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I honestly do not find the scanlines a problem at all, I cannot see them unless I have my nose to the screen looking for them, the thing that is bothering me is the orange / yellow glow on the left of the screen, has anyone got an X34 without obvious orange / yellow glow on the left (on anything dark or black)? Do they actually exist?


No scan lines, checked pendulum demo at all diff FPS, nose right up to the monitor, ive seen photos of the lines so i knew what to look for.

Left corner has some silver ips glow, goes away when looking right at it, does not show up unless pure black screen, not noticable in games. Top left has a sliver along the edge of ips glow, right side is solid, this is at 36 brightness. No orange or red. I would say the very left corner is a touch of blb, but mostly just glow.

Great white uniformity, much better then the pg279q and even the xb271hu.


----------



## Striker444

LOL Nicholars, seems you have a bit of contradictions?


----------



## primal35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> LOL Nicholars, seems you have a bit of contradictions?


No, reply was mine, ill fix it.


----------



## Pikaru

Finally got my monitor after about 6 and a half weeks.

It's perfect as far as I can tell. No WFS issues, scanlines, or dead/stuck pixels. Must've gotten lucky.

WIll never order from ShopBLT after receiving the below response from them. Been waiting quite a while for the monitor to come in and after asking for a refund, they told me I would have to wait for the USPS claim to come back which could take up to 60 days. So that would be 60 days in addition to the amount of time I've waited for the monitor to come to me.


----------



## Nicholars

I was under the impression they all had scanlines, which would mean either deal with it or don't buy this monitor, if I cannot see it in normal use then it is not a problem, but yes if some actually have zero scanlines then I would obviously prefer one without, but I am more worried about the yellow glow that I can see on any dark areas, than scanlines which I cannot see at normal viewing distance. If I got one that had no yellow glow, no coil whine, 100hz and good whites, but had scanlines similar to what I have seen, I would keep it.


----------



## TonytotheB

Jokers^^


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Finally got my monitor after about 6 and a half weeks.
> 
> It's perfect as far as I can tell. No WFS issues, scanlines, or dead/stuck pixels. Must've gotten lucky.
> 
> WIll never order from ShopBLT after receiving the below response from them. Been waiting quite a while for the monitor to come in and after asking for a refund, they told me I would have to wait for the USPS claim to come back which could take up to 60 days. So that would be 60 days in addition to the amount of time I've waited for the monitor to come to me.


Wow that comment is completely unacceptable, stores should not be sarcastic! I would not buy from them again.


----------



## primal35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*


I was lucky and got a great monitor from these guys, but I would not order from them again after seeing that. Glad I didn't need to return mine, imagine they would have been a nightmare to deal with.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Wow that comment is completely unacceptable, stores should not be sarcastic! I would not buy from them again.


Yea. Here's what I responded with:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primal35*
> 
> I was lucky and got a great monitor from these guys, but I would not order from them again after seeing that. Glad I didn't need to return mine, imagine they would have been a nightmare to deal with.


I read several pages back that an individual was having the average issues with their monitor; scanlines, WFS. It was a big ordeal with BLT. They had them get it replaced via Acer.


----------



## latexyankee

If i was considering purchasing this monitor now I would do everything I could to purchase at Microcenter. They match newegg tiger, and sometimes amazon. 30 days just return it at store if youre not happy.

I bought mine in Oct, was very lucky, got the only one they had the very first day of release, I believe i was the 2nd or 3rd in the US on this forum to get one. That being said im exchanging the monitor after 3 months for a new one due to the WFS issue.

Cant beat it man


----------



## Fripi

I just received a second one, now I have one September 2015 version and on Octobre 2015, both next to each other.

I'll compare both 2 on some points: scanlines, overclocking, light bleeding.
For the rest they are identical: superb colors, no noise, no color/contrast banding.

It's tested with an EVGA 980ti, I took some pictures from both in a dark room, at 1m ( 39.37 inch), same camera settings, same height.

Sept 2015
- scandlines: visibles only in pendulum on pilars and sky, very difficult to see in games.
- OC: stuck at max 95hz
- BLB: a little at the top but not so perturbing while gaming, lower left corner is a lot more disturbing.

Oct 2015
- scandlines: visibles only in pendulum on pilars and sky, very difficult to see in games, but I think it's a little bit stronger than on the Sept2015
- OC: can go up to 100hz but with flicker in some scenes (benchmark valley), so I have to put it at 95Hz to get rid of those flickers
- BLB: top bleeding is a lot more visible, bottom left is also stronger and bottom right a little which I don't have on the sept version.

I ordered a second one because my Sep 2015 version can't go higher than 95hz and I wanted to compare as I have 1 month to return them for free, well it seems my first Sept 2015 version is better than the Oct 2015 version in every point.


----------



## Nicholars

I have also had 2 and they both very similar to the 2 you got, same bleeding spots, except one is better than the other, main problem is the bottom left and top left which is not as bad as the bottom. One worked at 100hz with no flickering noticed, the other works at 95hz.


----------



## Nicholars

Ok I think it is time for a survey or competition if you like.

Please can you post a picture if you have an X34 that does not have obvious orange / yellow glow / backlight bleed on the bottom left (and also top left) of the screen?

I am trying to find out if they exist or if they all have this and it is pointless going through the stress of returning when they all have this "feature".

Pictures should be within approx 80cm from the screen and taken from the centre and at approx 120cdm2 brightness (about 36 on OSD)

Please post your pictures if you think you have an X34 with very good black uniformity, we have already seen bad examples on here, but what is the best example of an X34?


----------



## Nicholars

Or answer these questions :

1) Number of monitors tried?

2) Did they all have backlight bleed and glow on the left?

3) Did they work at 100hz or 95hz or 100hz with flickering on some games?

4) Did they have coil whine?

The one I have which is the second X34 I have owned, backlight bleed on the top left, almost zero on the right of the screen, small amount of bleed bottom left but noticeable glow, I can make this less noticeable in dark games by lowering brightness and using a bias light. The 2nd one is better than the 1st for backlight bleed / glow.

The first one had bad coil whine this one doesn't.

First one worked at 100hz this one works at 95hz.


----------



## Benny89

I am considering buying X34 in January after 4 PG279Q and 2 XB271HU I gave up on AUO panels.

Now can someone tell me how is BLB compare to those and if anyone here have X34 that DO NOT have any orange tint/BLB in corners but only nice silver IPS glow/BLB?

Thank you.


----------



## Fripi

My pictures were made at 80 brightness and 50 contrast, default values


----------



## Nicholars

Removed


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fripi*
> 
> My pictures were made at 80 brightness and 50 contrast, default values


hard to tell because that glow on the left can go from "ok" to obvious just from moving a few degrees.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I have read you commenting a lot of times, returning a lot of monitors etc. Maybe you would prefer the Z35? It is VA so will have better blacks and no IPS glow. Problem is that it is low res compared to 1440p.


While I can easly give up on fast refresh rate and G-Sync for image quality, I don't think I can go back to 1080p. 1440p really made differance for me. But I am also keeping this monitor in mind.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> While I can easly give up on fast refresh rate and G-Sync for image quality, I don't think I can go back to 1080p. 1440p really made differance for me. But I am also keeping this monitor in mind.


I might try one but I am not sure that it is even worth trying, it would be nice to run games at massive framrates at 2560x1080 200hz, but unfortunately it would probably be too low res.


----------



## Fripi

Another difference between the 2 versions (sept 2015 / oct 2015) is the color profile, warm on sept 2015 = normal on oct 2015


----------



## nana010101

Picked up two monitors at Microcenter this past weekend. Only tried one thus far, cant get it to go more than 90hz, anything higher and the display just times out and i get no picture. No dead pixels. Coming from the Samsung VA 34" ultra wide panel and never had an IPS. Not sure if this is backlight bleed or "IPS glow". I'm going to try out the other monitor in the next few days


----------



## Dr Mad

Outch... this is really bad backlight bleed (+ reddish bleed at bottom right corner).

You'd be really unlucky if the other one is not better.


----------



## -terabyte-

Is that the default brightness value? Try lowering it a bit around 30.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fripi*
> 
> My pictures were made at 80 brightness and 50 contrast, default values


I was looking at 36 brightness, at 80 brightness mine looks worse, the one you have on the left looks relatively good. GOOD for a £900+ monitor? No... Relatively ok compared to other ones I have used or seen? Yes... Meh I have ordered another, really getting bored of the amount of effort and stress required to get one without blatantly obvious problems. I tried to accept this current one, but the bleed / glow at the top left seems to have got worse and the bottom left glow is bad, on any dark parts of games I keep noticing it and I do not think that is good enough at the price, Really boring and tedious, I just want a monitor with at least acceptable backlight bleed / glow and no loud, high pitched coil whine, is that REALLY that much to ask for this price??


----------



## Fripi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I was looking at 36 brightness, at 80 brightness mine looks more like the right one, the one you have on the left looks relatively good.


Both are from different shops, so I kept the left one and for the right one I'm receiving another in some days to test :-D


----------



## Nicholars

Odd how this thread gets hardly any responses, the asus PG279Q thread gets about 100 a day, still looking for more pictures from people with good backlight bleed on black background, I want to see if it is futile trying to get a good one or if they do actually exist... Should I be accepting an annoying amount of orange glow on anything dark on the left side of the screen? Is that what everyone else is doing? Or do you have an X34 without a large amount of obvious glow on the bottom left and top left?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Odd how this thread gets hardly any responses, the asus PG279Q thread gets about 100 a day, still looking for more pictures from people with good backlight bleed on black background, I want to see if it is futile trying to get a good one or if they do actually exist... Should I be accepting an annoying amount of orange glow on anything dark on the left side of the screen? Is that what everyone else is doing? Or do you have an X34 without a large amount of obvious glow on the bottom left and top left?


There is 100 per day in Asus PG precisely because people do not accept orange glow and big BLB, complain, write about returns, are not sure if they should accept faults etc. and you ask if you should ignore orange glow in even MORE EXPENSIVE monitor?

Hell no mate. Don't accept it.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Odd how this thread gets hardly any responses, the asus PG279Q thread gets about 100 a day, still looking for more pictures from people with good backlight bleed on black background, I want to see if it is futile trying to get a good one or if they do actually exist... Should I be accepting an annoying amount of orange glow on anything dark on the left side of the screen? Is that what everyone else is doing? Or do you have an X34 without a large amount of obvious glow on the bottom left and top left?


I don't think you should be accepting that, no. My current unit doesn't have any noticeable orange glow whatsoever. The silver glow mostly from the right side is obvious on my unit in dark settings but not really an issue. It's about the same as my first unit which I took pics of in this thread, though with significantly less blb.

While my unit doesn't have glow like yours, I still plan on returning it by the end of January for a variety of reasons. Primarily the scanlines.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I don't think you should be accepting that, no. My current unit doesn't have any noticeable orange glow whatsoever. The silver glow mostly from the right side is obvious on my unit in dark settings but not really an issue. It's about the same as my first unit which I took pics of in this thread, though with significantly less blb.
> 
> While my unit doesn't have glow like yours, I still plan on returning it by the end of January for a variety of reasons. Primarily the scanlines.


Personally if I had no BLB, no coil whine and 100hz, there is zero chance I would return it, but maybe you have better eyesight or worse scanlines than me, because I cannot see them at all unless I am 10cm from screen specifically looking for them.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Personally if I had no BLB, no coil whine and 100hz, there is zero chance I would return it, but maybe you have better eyesight or worse scanlines than me, because I cannot see them at all unless I am 10cm from screen specifically looking for them.


Well, I didn't come here to argue about scanlines. Probably one of the reasons this thread didn't do so well.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Well, I didn't come here to argue about scanlines. Probably one of the reasons this thread didn't do so well.


Nope but just saying I do not see the problem if you cannot actually see them at normal distance, the glow however is really obvious on anything dark and my reason for replacement.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Nope but just saying I do not see the problem if you cannot actually see them at normal distance, the glow however is really obvious on anything dark and my reason for replacement.


Thanks for your input. Is there any reason you are trying to put words in my mouth?

I said nothing about my viewing distance or the intensity of the scanlines. I said nothing about 100hz, or that I had no BLB, only less than my first unit and surely did not once comment on this unit's coil whine until right now. Of all things I certainly did not ask you for your opinion. I did specify that there were a variety of reasons for me returning it, none of which are frankly any of your business.

Anyways, I hope my initial post was _helpful_ to you. I am not interested in arguing with people such as yourself and only posted to _help_ you. Have a nice day, and please, enjoy your thread.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Thanks for your input. Is there any reason you are trying to put words in my mouth?


Nope not here to argue about it, do what you want.. I am just interested in how much BLB and glow is normal.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Thanks for your input. Is there any reason you are trying to put words in my mouth?
> 
> I said nothing about my viewing distance or the intensity of the scanlines. I said nothing about 100hz, or that I had no BLB, only less than my first unit and surely did not once comment on this unit's coil whine until right now. Of all things I certainly did not ask you for your opinion. I did specify that there were a variety of reasons for me returning it, none of which are frankly any of your business.
> 
> Anyways, I hope my initial post was _helpful_ to you. I am not interested in arguing with people such as yourself and only posted to _help_ you. Have a nice day, and please, enjoy your thread.


Just.. wow


----------



## x3sphere

I find the severity of the orange glow can change significantly depending on how I look at it. Just moving to the left a little can lessen the intensity of it by a lot.

Anyway, I use a bias light normally, so it's not much of an issue for me.

Here's a pic of mine with brightness @ 30:


----------



## Spaniards

I've been following this monitor and posts and loads of forms for months, finally picked mine up 8 hours ago and so far it is perfect. Clocked to 100hz, next zero bleed or ips glow, I am coming from a dell U3415W clocked at 80hz on a 980ti, I never would have thought 20hz and gsync would make that much of a difference but wow it's night and day, best purchase I've made! Guess I won the lottery and I never have good luck.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spaniards*
> 
> I've been following this monitor and posts and loads of forms for months, finally picked mine up 8 hours ago and so far it is perfect. Clocked to 100hz, next zero bleed or ips glow, I am coming from a dell U3415W clocked at 80hz on a 980ti, I never would have thought 20hz and gsync would make that much of a difference but wow it's night and day, best purchase I've made! Guess I won the lottery and I never have good luck.


Can you post a picture or video of what your "next to no bleed or IPS glow" looks like?


----------



## KickAssCop

Thanks for all who bought, tested and reported their findings on this monitor. This thread was the reason I didn't get one even though I badly wanted it. The XB271HU is miles ahead of this monitor. I will await a better GSync and 100 Hz capable monitor next year.

Btw can this monitor also do 3D like the XB271HU?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Thanks for all who bought, tested and reported their findings on this monitor. This thread was the reason I didn't get one even though I badly wanted it. The XB271HU is miles ahead of this monitor. I will await a better GSync and 100 Hz capable monitor next year.
> 
> Btw can this monitor also do 3D like the XB271HU?


No, this monitor doesn't have 3D support.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Thanks for all who bought, tested and reported their findings on this monitor. This thread was the reason I didn't get one even though I badly wanted it. The XB271HU is miles ahead of this monitor. I will await a better GSync and 100 Hz capable monitor next year.
> 
> Btw can this monitor also do 3D like the XB271HU?


How is the XB271 miles ahead of the X34? For multiplayer shooters yes, but for anything anything except multiplayer shooters the X34 is better.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Thanks for all who bought, tested and reported their findings on this monitor. This thread was the reason I didn't get one even though I badly wanted it. The XB271HU is miles ahead of this monitor. I will await a better GSync and 100 Hz capable monitor next year.
> 
> Btw can this monitor also do 3D like the XB271HU?


I haven't seen anyone that's had both say the XB271HU is miles ahead. iirc, Vega still prefers his X34 overall.

Still seeing complaints on white uniformity in the XB271 thread, that was my biggest issue with the PG279Q and the reason I returned it. It's very good on the X34 in comparison.

Bottom line, there are all tradeoffs to these monitors, none of them have good QC in my opinion.


----------



## KickAssCop

I meant from a QC standpoint. Frame rate and refresh rates are personal preferences and I don't want to delve into that.


----------



## x3sphere

I still would not consider the XB271HU much better than the X34 in terms of QC, if yours is good you got lucky.

The XB271HU is clearly ahead of the PG279Q though.


----------



## x3sphere

Has anyone ever had this happen before?

A thick vertical blue line suddenly developed close to the middle of the screen. Everything looked like it had a 3D effect also, you can see it near the edges of text and UI elements.

I rebooted back into BIOS, this was still visible there, so it was 100% on the monitor's side. Performed a reset through the OSD and that fixed it

Bizarre. I haven't had any major issues with my unit but I will probably be doing an exchange through Amazon if this happens again.


----------



## -terabyte-

I think another person mentioned having a sudden line on his monitor but I can't really recall who it was. It doesn't seem a widespread issue based on this though.


----------



## primal35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Thanks for all who bought, tested and reported their findings on this monitor. This thread was the reason I didn't get one even though I badly wanted it. The XB271HU is miles ahead of this monitor. I will await a better GSync and 100 Hz capable monitor next year.
> 
> Btw can this monitor also do 3D like the XB271HU?


I have had both the XB and I am using the X34, also had a pg279q. White uniformity on the XB and PG are not even close. My X34 with higher resolution powered by 2 980ti's looks a fair bit better than the XB. Most people are not running much over 100 fps in the top current games so I do not see where the XB is in any way superior. From my experience with all 3 the X34 was the clear winner. You just can't touch the 21:9 3440x1440 when most everything Is maxed out. Even in FPS I enjoy the X34 more with the increased viewing area. From a QC stand point the XB I received had more Bleed and much worse uniformity.

I do see someone who purchased an X34 and did not get a good one, then got a good XB preferring it. Both monitors have lottery aspects. Both are good monitors. The X34 offers a better/higher resolution and more immersive gaming experience than the 27" XB. Powered by a high end system that pushes 80-100fps in games maxed out, the X34 is very smooth and viable, even for FPS.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> I think another person mentioned having a sudden line on his monitor but I can't really recall who it was. It doesn't seem a widespread issue based on this though.


Ya I'm going to chalk it up to a weird glitch, here's hoping it doesn't happen again.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I find the severity of the orange glow can change significantly depending on how I look at it. Just moving to the left a little can lessen the intensity of it by a lot.
> 
> Anyway, I use a bias light normally, so it's not much of an issue for me.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine with brightness @ 30:


I just got mine today, mine is about the same. Although I will say taking a pic makes it look much worse than it really is. My monitor seem to OC to 95hz max. It's a November build. I've been playing JC3 and it's beautiful. I don't see scan lines that are very visible so far. To be honest, I'm not that worried about the edges too much, you really can't tell until the screen is pitch black, even playing a game at night it's hardly noticeable... So for me, as of now, I'm going to keep mine for 20 days and see if I change my mind.


----------



## x3sphere

I agree, pictures do exaggerate the glow/BLB. I use a bias light mostly because it's easier on my eyes while gaming for long sessions, in complete darkness I honestly don't have much of an issue with the glow/BLB. Part of that is because the panel is so much wider than a regular 27", so the BLB is hardly noticeable when looking straight ahead since those corners approach the edge of my field of vision.


----------



## Pikaru

Decided to take a pic of my BLB/Glow today. Pitch blank room with ISO turned all the way up.


----------



## egraphixstudios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Decided to take a pic of my BLB/Glow today. Pitch blank room with ISO turned all the way up.


what brightness setting is that? looks really good! info about where you brought it from and build date on box would be nice.


----------



## Xeby

Does anyone know if the XR34 (FreeSync ver) is having any similar issues or is any better on BLB? I'm looking to get a new UltraWide and have no strong desire to stay with NVIDIA so I am considering the FreeSync ver since it seems to have none of the scanline issues and is MUCH cheaper.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> Does anyone know if the XR34 (FreeSync ver) is having any similar issues or is any better on BLB? I'm looking to get a new UltraWide and have no strong desire to stay with NVIDIA so I am considering the FreeSync ver since it seems to have none of the scanline issues and is MUCH cheaper.


Just in case you have a nvidia card (but don't care about g-sync right now) be aware that the FreeSync version of this monitor drops frames with nvidia cards. TFTCentral reported the issue in their review and they never heard back from Acer about it.


----------



## funfordcobra

The freesync version also has about a 20 page thread about the freesync defects on acers predator forum. I'm sure none have been acknowledged. The gsync is about 80 pages now and no replies from acer in over 40 about anything other than wake from sleep issue no matter what proof is posted.


----------



## ozzy1925

i received my x34 today looks no problem to 100hz but i see 1 deadpixel or dust on the very edge of the sreen .Should i return it back?


----------



## primal35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> 
> i received my x34 today looks no problem to 100hz but i see 1 deadpixel or dust on the very edge of the sreen .Should i return it back?


I would, mine looks nothing like that, bleed in lower left is almost not noticable in full black background at night and def have never seen it when in games or on the web


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> 
> i received my x34 today looks no problem to 100hz but i see 1 deadpixel or dust on the very edge of the sreen .Should i return it back?


Up to you... if you have no other issues, BLB is minimal, I probably wouldn't. Normally I would return for a dead pixel but seeing as that's literally at the edge of the screen it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Spiriva

Just put in an order for one of these monitors, gonna change from Acer XB270HU. The x34 just looks absolutly stunning and i must have one








Hopefully I wount miss the 144hz, ruinning at 100hz instead.

merry xmas!


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egraphixstudios*
> 
> what brightness setting is that? looks really good! info about where you brought it from and build date on box would be nice.


Brightness is at 40 and build is from September.


----------



## nana010101

what am i missing here. 2 monitors, same "issue", it's gotta be something in my setup. both monitors will overclock to 90 and be fully functional but as soon as i set it to 95 or 100 i can no longer see anything on the monitor, just the wall paper and task bar. I cant view the nvidia control panel or windows display to try and change the refresh rate to match the 95 or 100.

4790k CPU
Titan X SLI
Using provided Display Port cable from Acer and tried Display Port cable from my old Samsung SE790C


----------



## blackforce

wow get a refund, why even try and get another one when this thing might even work for a good year anyway. over clocking is hard on any hardware but good luck with that.


----------



## Fripi

Many pictures don't give a right idea because if you don't lock the iso, time, exposure... the camera will try to capture as much light as possible.

I calibrated my September build 2 times today, at noon with a bright sunlight and now as it's dark outside.
Both times RGB colors were very accurate at default setup (50), as I only had to move sliders a very little: 49, 49, 50.
By day the i1 Display pro asks me to set brightness at 36-37, by night in a dark room it asks me to put it on 22 !
So I saved 2 profiles on the monitor and switch between them.
I also force my ICC profiles in games with Color Sustainer v105.

A good game to test if the back-light bleeding is disturbing is Elite Dangerous, and now in a dark room with brightness at 22 I must admit that the orange glow in the bottom corner isn't noticable. The 3 first pictures were taken at iso 800, the fourth at iso 6400, brightness at 22 with this color profile:

AcerX34.zip 8k .zip file



In every other game I tried (WoW, darksiders 2, shadow of mordor, life is strange, MGS5, bioshock infinite,... ) colors are superb and never the BLB disturbed me.

Just to remember the left one is the one I kept, sept build, locked at 95hz, no noise, no scanlines in games, only very subtile ones in nvidia demo. And those pictures were taken with default brightness (80) with no calibration, just out of the box.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primal35*
> 
> I would, mine looks nothing like that, bleed in lower left is almost not noticable in full black background at night and def have never seen it when in games or on the web


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Up to you... if you have no other issues, BLB is minimal, I probably wouldn't. Normally I would return for a dead pixel but seeing as that's literally at the edge of the screen it wouldn't bother me.


i better return this because i also find 1 more dead pixel but why always me?I promised to myself i wouldnt care if the monitor works at 95hz or 100hz and wouldnt bother if blb but deadpixel is something i cant tolerate
edit:how to know if my monitor has color banding issue?


----------



## Fripi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> how to know if my monitor has color banding issue?


You could try some of those tests: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fripi*
> 
> You could try some of those tests: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php


to be honest i dont know where to look to see if my monitor has color banding ,can you tell by looking at these pictures?


----------



## Fripi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> to be honest i dont know where to look to see if my monitor has color banding ,can you tell by looking at these pictures?


The TFT central review explains what "banding" issue looks like: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm
in the review menu select "Colour Banding Issue (Updated)"


----------



## Striker444

Acer sent Legit Reviews a monitor they pre-tested, must be nice to get that kind of service. I wish us peasants paying $1300 could get that and not have to keep returning the screen.

http://www.legitreviews.com/acer-predator-x34-3440x1440-curved-g-sync-gaming-display-review_176405


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Acer sent Legit Reviews a monitor they pre-tested, must be nice to get that kind of service. I wish us peasants paying $1300 could get that and not have to keep returning the screen.
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/acer-predator-x34-3440x1440-curved-g-sync-gaming-display-review_176405


Of course they did. I actually spent time stating the same thing to HotHardware.com when they did a YouTube review and quoted/referenced all the posts here. They actually tried to tell me that the posts here were referring to the Free-sync version and that was why people were complaining it did not reach 100hz across all purchased. They deleted my comments on their Youtube channel review 3 times. They would have deleted disqus if they could have. So much for free speech.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> Of course they did. I actually spent time stating the same thing to HotHardware.com when they did a YouTube review and quoted/referenced all the posts here. They actually tried to tell me that the posts here were referring to the Free-sync version and that was why people were complaining it did not reach 100hz across all purchased. They deleted my comments on their Youtube channel review 3 times. They would have deleted disqus if they could have. So much for free speech.


Do you guys even read the review? I don't know about HotHardware but in the Legit Reviews one they did at least mention the scanlines.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Do you guys even read the review? I don't know about HotHardware but in the Legit Reviews one they did at least mention the scanlines.


I did just scan the article. This review (legit reviews) was actually the most accurate review I have seen yet. But they slipped a little bit and said "occasional scan line being seen". It has them or it doesn't have them. I mentioned HotHardware because it made the monitor look so good that you wanted to have it for dinner and did not mention any negative issue at all.


----------



## Fripi

Well if it was selected I find it a pretty bad version if you look at it, BLB is stronger than my september version


But as I already said it can only be seen on a complete black screen, in normal conditions you can't see it, it's a great monitor, but overpriced


----------



## Nicholars

That one actually looks quite bad for BLB, Maybe the photo is making it worse.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> That one actually looks quite bad for BLB, Maybe the photo is making it worse.


One thing I've realized, photos ALWAYS make it look much worse than it is.


----------



## Striker444

Acer has now posted their comments on some issues here:
http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Discussions/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/406530#M2863

Basically here is what they say:

*Wake from Sleep (Backlight)* - Send it in for the fix

*Color Banding* - Send it in for the fix

*Problems with Overclocking at 100hz* - They say up to 100hz, so even if your monitor only does 65hz, its considered normal

*Coil Whine* - This is normal and not a defect according to them:
"This is caused by the strain and release of a capacitor that is designed to absorb electical charges from the powering of the device. That release from the capacitor can cause vibrations which can be audible in certain environments. This activity is considered normal and does not require any action from the user or Acer."

*Scanlines* - Currently being evaluated


----------



## funfordcobra

Let's all go meet up at acers building in temple Texas and protest or just throw poop at them.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, with the silliness that the Oculus preorder is I was considering going with an x34 instead but they're still having a number of quality control issues, plus won't honour the 100Hz bit if you don't get there?


----------



## kaisek

Long thread, so I haven't been able to read through it all, so this may have been answered.

I recently received my freesync XR341CK and have been driving it with crossfire 280x's. I'm seeing frame skipping at 75hz that i can see with my own eyes (60hz looks WAY smoother) and via the online frame skip test (I can post pics later that show skipping only at 75hz) Now, I know that nvidia cards have exhibited frame skipping at 75 hz on this monitor, but I'm wondering if non-freesync amd cards also do this.

I have a 390x on the way that I got for cheap that should be here next week so I can see if that definitely is the case. In the meantime, has anyone seen this happen?


----------



## funfordcobra

I was able to scoop 3 March preorders for occulus. In the next 30 secs they were sold out until June lol. I'm praying they are not complete crap like the x34.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I was able to scoop 3 March preorders for occulus. In the next 30 secs they were sold out until June lol. I'm praying they are not complete crap like the x34.


If it rocks you might be able to make a killing on FleaBay.









One thing that worries me about VR is if it will affect my gaming skill. I'm fairly competitive.


----------



## Savatage79

Just bought an XB271HU, but I noticed this thread and took a look.. Main question, a single 980 ti couldn't power this correct? I'd have to definitely have 2 running I'm assuming.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Just bought an XB271HU, but I noticed this thread and took a look.. Main question, a single 980 ti couldn't power this correct? I'd have to definitely have 2 running I'm assuming.


It really depends on the game and the FPS you want to reach. A single card might be enough for some games, but surely won't for more demanding ones.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I was able to scoop 3 March preorders for occulus. In the next 30 secs they were sold out until June lol. I'm praying they are not complete crap like the x34.


After talking with friends, odds are I'll wait and see how it goes (as well as the Vive release price) because it would be lovely for racing and space sims. I guess I just don't see the need for all the extra bits when I already have such things, and don't buy their reasoning that it wouldn't be much cheaper without them.

.... The tech loving part of me says just get both, lol


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I was able to scoop 3 March preorders for occulus. In the next 30 secs they were sold out until June lol. I'm praying they are not complete crap like the x34.


I got 2, though the res is lower than I'd like to see, I hope its much better than the DK2's, or I think we will have a lot of unhappy people when the screen door effect is staring you in the face. I liked my DK2 but I sure didn't love it. I think there will be some growing pains and a crap ton of issues with them running properly on all the different PC's. Still excited though lol


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savatage79*
> 
> Just bought an XB271HU, but I noticed this thread and took a look.. Main question, a single 980 ti couldn't power this correct? I'd have to definitely have 2 running I'm assuming.


at 100 fps, you are looking at almost identical requirements for 4k @ 60 fps.

Achievable on 1 ti if you are willing to settle for medium settings, no AA, no Nvidia works crap for sure, on most AAA titles.

Other than that, you are gonna need 2 (maybe even 3 if you want AA) for ultra, crapworks stuff, at 100 fps on AAA titles.


----------



## fergnasty

Wow. So glad I found this forum before I pulled the trigger. I have had the freesync version on my wishlist for several months and some sites had it for as low as $725. But now with all the issues I seebeing reported and the seemingly disinterest at transparency Acer is taking in these matters and the fact that prices are now close back to their release prices (cheapest one i'm finding now is $950) I think i am going to go ahead and stop being interested.


----------



## -terabyte-

Monoprice is going to release a similar monitor soon (check out CES 2016 news) with 75 Hz refresh for $499, but it won't have neither G-sync nor FreeSync. Looks like the prices are starting to come down at least though.


----------



## kaisek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaisek*
> 
> Long thread, so I haven't been able to read through it all, so this may have been answered.
> 
> I recently received my freesync XR341CK and have been driving it with crossfire 280x's. I'm seeing frame skipping at 75hz that i can see with my own eyes (60hz looks WAY smoother) and via the online frame skip test (I can post pics later that show skipping only at 75hz) Now, I know that nvidia cards have exhibited frame skipping at 75 hz on this monitor, but I'm wondering if non-freesync amd cards also do this.
> 
> I have a 390x on the way that I got for cheap that should be here next week so I can see if that definitely is the case. In the meantime, has anyone seen this happen?


So I received my 390x. 75hz works with zero frame skipping. So, it's not just NVidia cards that frame skip at 75hz. It's ANY non-freesync card.


----------



## Striker444

Monitor has now been sent off for a refund for the last time. I honestly don't think ACER has any intention to fix the scanline issue and now there is some competition on the way so I have options.

Shout outs to the following folks, it's been a great few months bouncing ideas / troubleshooting with you:

drfish
x3sphere
Smokey the Bear
-terabyte-
funfordcobra
Scoobydooby11

and a special thank you to Mountainlifter for trying harder than anyone to get the scanline issue resolved, wish it worked out.

I will be hopping on the PG348Q thread soon, perhaps some of us will be chatting again hopefully not with the same issues haha. If the ASUS is as big as a disappointment as the X34 I'm just going to settle for the $500 Monoprice one coming out that has the same panel minus Freesync/G-Sync and @75hz. Maybe use the remainder to get a HTC Vive. Best wishes to all!


----------



## minsekt

can someone with a x34 measure the height for me please like ive drawn into this pic?

i think my amp is to high and i need to buy another little table thing for it if i buy a x34 lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

According to TFTCentral's review, the clearance is 40mm at it's lowest setting, and a maximum of 190mm. This translates to 1.575" (roughly 1 and 19/32") minimum, 7.48" maximum (roughly 7 and 15/32") if one is in a country that uses the imperial measurement system.


----------



## minsekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> According to TFTCentral's review, the clearance is 40mm at it's lowest setting, and a maximum of 190mm. This translates to 1.575" (roughly 1 and 19/32") minimum, 7.48" maximum (roughly 7 and 15/32") if one is in a country that uses the imperial measurement system.


sweet, thanks. then ive got roughly 40mm space left as my amp is 150mm in height


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minsekt*
> 
> sweet, thanks. then ive got roughly 40mm space left as my amp is 150mm in height


Not a problem at all, and glad to hear it'll fit


----------



## synthetiq

I've been following this thread for months so figured I'd contribute:

I received my X34 in early December. I believe it has a September manufacture date.

So far it has been perfect. I have never seen the Wake-From-Sleep issue and I cannot for the life of me notice "scan lines" during the GSync demo. I'm coming from a line of cheap-o TN monitors, so it may just be that I'm not trained for that level of detail. Either way, this is an amazing monitor and I will not be using the extended return from NewEgg.

desk1.JPG 1933k .JPG file


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synthetiq*
> 
> I've been following this thread for months so figured I'd contribute:
> 
> I received my X34 in early December. I believe it has a September manufacture date.
> 
> So far it has been perfect. I have never seen the Wake-From-Sleep issue and I cannot for the life of me notice "scan lines" during the GSync demo. I'm coming from a line of cheap-o TN monitors, so it may just be that I'm not trained for that level of detail. Either way, this is an amazing monitor and I will not be using the extended return from NewEgg.
> 
> desk1.JPG 1933k .JPG file


What size/res are the monitors on the sides?

Thanks...


----------



## synthetiq

Apologies for the delay:

The side monitors are ASUS VE248H 24" 1920x1080

I'll upgrade them eventually.

First I'd like to find a single monitor bracket for all three. If anyone can recommend one, it would be appreciated.


----------



## csokn

I've had my x34 for coming up on a month now, everything worked perfectly for the first few weeks, but now it has started to crap out on me. In games, the monitor will suddenly and unexpectedly lose signal--the screen turns to black and flickers on and off, the displayport logo shows, and then the screen is back on. This has happened across multiple games, even in Undertale, which is locked at 30 FPS and should not be stressing out anything.

I am running it at 100hz on a 980 Ti G1. I've tried multiple displayport cables, so I know the cables aren't bad. Is this behavior the result of overclock instability? I need to figure this out before my return window closes.


----------



## ozzy1925

i want say goodluck with sales to Acer

heres the offical 100hz for ROG Swift PG348Q "as well as a Turbo Key to switch the refresh rates (between 60Hz and 100Hz) on the fly! "



http://rog.asus.com/465372016/gaming-monitors/ces-2016-rog-swift-pg348q-mysterious-new-rog-24


----------



## -terabyte-

There's really no point at all in that button. The monitor has g-sync and 100 Hz will be better than 60 Hz in ANY case. Usually you'd want to run the monitor always at the maximum refresh rate.

Anyone can think of any good reason to have it?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> There's really no point at all in that button. The monitor has g-sync and 100 Hz will be better than 60 Hz in ANY case. Usually you'd want to run the monitor always at the maximum refresh rate.
> 
> Anyone can think of any good reason to have it?


Yeah I agree.







Must be their marketing department. I guess they figured setting 100 Hz in the OSD menu was too hard for most PC gamers?
















They also state "seamlessly switch from 60 Hz to 100 Hz in the middle of the game". Now who in the hell is gonna do THAT?!


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csokn*
> 
> I've had my x34 for coming up on a month now, everything worked perfectly for the first few weeks, but now it has started to crap out on me. In games, the monitor will suddenly and unexpectedly lose signal--the screen turns to black and flickers on and off, the displayport logo shows, and then the screen is back on. This has happened across multiple games, even in Undertale, which is locked at 30 FPS and should not be stressing out anything.
> 
> I am running it at 100hz on a 980 Ti G1. I've tried multiple displayport cables, so I know the cables aren't bad. Is this behavior the result of overclock instability? I need to figure this out before my return window closes.


Drop your OC on the monitor to 95hz and give it a try. You can also try to make a custom refresh rate. My first monitor did the same thing when I had it set to 100hz.


----------



## x3sphere

So the Asus is not 100 Hz out of the box then. I'm totally shocked.


----------



## atomicus

Time will tell how reliable a native 60Hz panel is going to remain when it's running at a constant 58-66% overclock 24/7... it really doesn't sound like that will lead to good things to me, and amidst the other problems this monitor has had, is one of the main reasons I am staying away from the X34 or the upcoming Asus for the time being. That and obscene price of course!!


----------



## Jermone123

Been a little while since I have posted in this thread. I have had the x34 for a little over two months now and I gotta say....

I flippin love this monitor. Its a thing of beauty. I was very hesitant in getting it for multiple reasons and I can honestly say I am really happy with the purchase. The monitor is just so darn aesthetically pleasing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csokn*
> 
> I've had my x34 for coming up on a month now, everything worked perfectly for the first few weeks, but now it has started to crap out on me. In games, the monitor will suddenly and unexpectedly lose signal--the screen turns to black and flickers on and off, the displayport logo shows, and then the screen is back on. This has happened across multiple games, even in Undertale, which is locked at 30 FPS and should not be stressing out anything.
> 
> I am running it at 100hz on a 980 Ti G1. I've tried multiple displayport cables, so I know the cables aren't bad. Is this behavior the result of overclock instability? I need to figure this out before my return window closes.


I would try bumping down the OC on the monitor to 95hz. I bet that is your problem. It is quite common for this monitor to only be able to have a stable OC at 95z. Mine will flicker at 100hz


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i want say goodluck with sales to Acer
> 
> heres the offical 100hz for ROG Swift PG348Q "as well as a Turbo Key to switch the refresh rates (between 60Hz and 100Hz) on the fly! "


Just like this then...


----------



## Nicholars

a) you are paying probably another £200 for a flashy stand b) It is basically the same as the acer except different bezel and stand and more expensive, probably slightly better quality, but after owning a few Asus monitors I am not THAT impressed with their monitors, I don't like Acer much either, but the "Predator" brand is definitely a step up from their older products. Basically this is the same monitor but more expensive and says "Asus" on it, it may may or may not have better QC and will probably have the same issues...


----------



## funfordcobra

the asus is 1500?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> the asus is 1500?


I don't think they've announced a price yet, but I would not be at all surprised to see a $100-200 ROG "tax" over the X34 price.


----------



## funfordcobra

They must have had major issues. Some members "secret resources" said it was 100% going to be released in November. Here is is febuarary and there isn't even a price to be found lmao.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> the asus is 1500?


Well if it is the same price or even under £100 more than the X34 I will "eat my hat" I am guessing £1050-1200, maybe £999 at some point.


----------



## eucalyptus

Hahhaahha I remember those Asus fanboy kids saying "wait guys, Asus will be out at new year" - yeah sure....

Well, that story is still the past, but just proving those kids had no idea what they were talking about.


----------



## eucalyptus

I received my X34 back in November.

But tried it with my 980 Ti today, or, rather installed drivers.

Mine overclocks to 100Hz without any issues. It says "100Hz" in yellow in upper right corner - any way to remove that annoying thing?

But I do know I have WFS. Where can I find MFR date? Checked the whole box, nothing. Probably a September version.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I received my X34 back in November.
> 
> But tried it with my 980 Ti today, or, rather installed drivers.
> 
> Mine overclocks to 100Hz without any issues. It says "100Hz" in yellow in upper right corner - any way to remove that annoying thing?
> 
> But I do know I have WFS. Where can I find MFR date? Checked the whole box, nothing. Probably a September version.


FPS counter in the OSD, disable it to turn that off.


----------



## Nicholars

How do you test for WFS problem?


----------



## Erra

Can the freesync version also overclock to 100hz?


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How do you test for WFS problem?


I am going to guess that in "settings" Power Options set screen or monitor to turn off after some time then after the screen has gone black on standby move the mouse and wake it back up.


----------



## funfordcobra

WFS

Let your monitor sleep overnight. When you turn your PC on if it fully lights up on boot before the windows splash screen, then you don't have it. If half the screen is black until windows loads you have wfs issue.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erra*
> 
> Can the freesync version also overclock to 100hz?


Linus was able to overclock his review monitor to 85 Hz I believe, other than that I have not followed much the freesync version. I don't think it will be able to hit 100 Hz though, most likely they are using the better panels for the g-sync version. The monitor is sold as being able to hit only 75 Hz after all.


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How do you test for WFS problem?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> I am going to guess that in "settings" Power Options set screen or monitor to turn off after some time then after the screen has gone black on standby move the mouse and wake it back up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> WFS
> 
> Let your monitor sleep overnight. When you turn your PC on if it fully lights up on boot before the windows splash screen, then you don't have it. If half the screen is black until windows loads you have wfs issue.


Yeah, I don't really know if monitor or computer going to sleep, but after a while, when one of either is waking up 1/2 or a third of the right of the display is black or very very dark. I am just restarting the monitor, and AT LEAST it's a very quick one! Not like some other monitors or TV's I met that takes twice the time.

Do you guys, as I do have some small defects/issues? What you gonna do about it? Acutally, since it's passed 3 months already now since I first got it, but started to use it now, I don't care. It's sich a pity problem - and overall it's working good.

Found a good Video 21:9 extension for chrome, which you probably already have, but anyway, here you go








https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ultrawide-video/lngfncacljheahfpahadgipefkbagpdl


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Yeah, I don't really know if monitor or computer going to sleep, but after a while, when one of either is waking up 1/2 or a third of the right of the display is black or very very dark. I am just restarting the monitor, and AT LEAST it's a very quick one! Not like some other monitors or TV's I met that takes twice the time.
> 
> Do you guys, as I do have some small defects/issues? What you gonna do about it? Acutally, since it's passed 3 months already now since I first got it, but started to use it now, I don't care. It's sich a pity problem - and overall it's working good.
> 
> Found a good Video 21:9 extension for chrome, which you probably already have, but anyway, here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ultrawide-video/lngfncacljheahfpahadgipefkbagpdl


Acer will fix that for you. It is a hardware/firmware fix. Well documented.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Linus was able to overclock his review monitor to 85 Hz I believe, other than that I have not followed much the freesync version. I don't think it will be able to hit 100 Hz though, most likely they are using the better panels for the g-sync version. The monitor is sold as being able to hit only 75 Hz after all.


As far as I'm aware, it has nothing to do with the panels rather than G-Sync itself which is able to push it that high. So take G-Sync out of the equation on a panel that was hitting 100Hz, and you wouldn't no longer be able to achieve that with the same panel minus G-Sync.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> As far as I'm aware, it has nothing to do with the panels rather than G-Sync itself which is able to push it that high. So take G-Sync out of the equation on a panel that was hitting 100Hz, and you wouldn't no longer be able to achieve that with the same panel minus G-Sync.


Well yes, but there are still panels that are better than others. Just take as an example all the ones that reach only 95 Hz and not 100 Hz. Those are problems with the panel itself. Or just look at all the korean monitors using "B grade" panels that the other manufactures have rejected (not sure how they call them exactly).


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> As far as I'm aware, it has nothing to do with the panels rather than G-Sync itself which is able to push it that high. So take G-Sync out of the equation on a panel that was hitting 100Hz, and you wouldn't no longer be able to achieve that with the same panel minus G-Sync.


Though it's worth noting, when an AMD card is hooked up to the X34, the panel is still able to run @ 100 Hz. TFTcentral review confirms this.

But since G-Sync has a hardware component it may still be doing something when an AMD card is connected, I guess.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Though it's worth noting, when an AMD card is hooked up to the X34, the panel is still able to run @ 100 Hz. TFTcentral review confirms this.
> 
> But since G-Sync has a hardware component it may still be doing something when an AMD card is connected, I guess.


Yeah, the g-sync module is basically the monitor scaler. Thus it is always active.

Not to be confused with "g-sync mode" which gets enabled only for nvidia cards


----------



## DarinGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> As far as I'm aware, it has nothing to do with the panels rather than G-Sync itself which is able to push it that high. So take G-Sync out of the equation on a panel that was hitting 100Hz, and you wouldn't no longer be able to achieve that with the same panel minus G-Sync.


Actually, my guess is that for the "Predator X34" G-sync displays the OEM panels have been specially tested to achieve 100Hz. In other words, it's not the G-sync module that provides the extra speed, it's the fact that Acer is buying premium panels for that particular monitor. That is part of the extra cost vs the Freesync model. The Freesync model gets panels that don't quite make it to 100Hz.

I say this because Freesync supports over 200Hz officially, and even Acer's XZ350CU supports Freesync up to 144Hz.

For us AMD owners, it would be nice to pay a premium for extra Hz, but I realize that's not profitable for Acer at this time. At least Freesync gets 75hz vs 60Hz, and a decent range down to 30Hz. AMD has implemented low framerate compensation in their latest drivers so even below 30Hz there should be no additional stutter.


----------



## Nicholars

Mine has some minor problems, but I just don't care anymore, I just want a nice monitor and cannot even bear to go back to my 20" monitor while waiting for a replacement, that will be more likely to be worse than better....

Overall this is not perfect, but its the best out of 3 I tried, so the probability of a replacement being better is less likely than the replacement being the same or worse.

Overall this monitor is great, obviously I would prefer it was OLED and 200hz, or had absolutely zero issues and was perfect, but I don't think that even exists and out of what is available this is easily the best monitor.


----------



## insoc

I want to buy this monitor (X34 Gsync) but Amazon.com says 1-2 months, Newegg says out-of-stock and B&HPhoto says coming soon. I bought from Amazon.com today even though it says 1-2 months because I know Amazon in these cases says that long but ships way sooner and I'm on the notify-me list in Newegg and B&HPhoto. All last week the X34 in said stores has been in OUT OF STOCK condition. As I know this is common with this monitor I would like to ask you that already have it, when you were in the same situation (waiting for restock) how long does your waiting took? Thanks!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> I want to buy this monitor (X34 Gsync) but Amazon.com says 1-2 months, Newegg says out-of-stock and B&HPhoto says coming soon. I bought from Amazon.com today even though it says 1-2 months because I know Amazon in these cases says that long but ships way sooner and I'm on the notify-me list in Newegg and B&HPhoto. All last week the X34 in said stores has been in OUT OF STOCK condition. As I know this is common with this monitor I would like to ask you that already have it, when you were in the same situation (waiting for restock) how long does your waiting took? Thanks!


There is always a lot of stock in Canada. Newegg.ca and Amazon.ca have been in stock for months. Perhaps you can import one since the Canadian dollar is so poor?

I wouldn't get it from Newegg though. Fighting for a return is not fun if any problems arise, and they will more than likely claim it is problem free even when it's falling apart. Not sure they do importing though anyways. Check NCIX.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> I want to buy this monitor (X34 Gsync) but Amazon.com says 1-2 months, Newegg says out-of-stock and B&HPhoto says coming soon. I bought from Amazon.com today even though it says 1-2 months because I know Amazon in these cases says that long but ships way sooner and I'm on the notify-me list in Newegg and B&HPhoto. All last week the X34 in said stores has been in OUT OF STOCK condition. As I know this is common with this monitor I would like to ask you that already have it, when you were in the same situation (waiting for restock) how long does your waiting took? Thanks!


I have an order in at Provantage. Last week I got an e-mail saying they had an expected ship date of 1-28-16. However it looks like I'll be waiting like everyone else. I'm already excited and anxious about hopefully getting a good monitor.


----------



## insoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> There is always a lot of stock in Canada. Newegg.ca and Amazon.ca have been in stock for months. Perhaps you can import one since the Canadian dollar is so poor?
> 
> I wouldn't get it from Newegg though. Fighting for a return is not fun if any problems arise, and they will more than likely claim it is problem free even when it's falling apart. Not sure they do importing though anyways. Check NCIX.


Thanks for the suggestion, I checked Newegg.ca and they have it in stock but they do not ship outside Canada and Amazon.ca also have in stock but through third sellers without Amazon fulfillment.

Yep, NO online store in the US seems to have any stock of this monitor! Could it be they have stopped the production? At least we could suppose that if new monitors arrived they would be from a new production hopefully without the initial bugs...


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, I checked Newegg.ca and they have it in stock but they do not ship outside Canada and Amazon.ca also have in stock but through third sellers without Amazon fulfillment.
> 
> Yep, NO online store in the US seems to have any stock of this monitor! Could it be they have stopped the production? At least we could suppose that if new monitors arrived they would be from a new production hopefully without the initial bugs...


just place an order from amazon us .It says 1-2 months but afterr you place an order you get shipping date in 1-2 days


----------



## OrganicKobze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> I want to buy this monitor (X34 Gsync) but Amazon.com says 1-2 months, Newegg says out-of-stock and B&HPhoto says coming soon. I bought from Amazon.com today even though it says 1-2 months because I know Amazon in these cases says that long but ships way sooner and I'm on the notify-me list in Newegg and B&HPhoto. All last week the X34 in said stores has been in OUT OF STOCK condition. As I know this is common with this monitor I would like to ask you that already have it, when you were in the same situation (waiting for restock) how long does your waiting took? Thanks!


I ordered mine from Ebuyer (UK) and it came next day. It's my first ultrawide experience and I have to say it is worth the extra bucks!


----------



## insoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> just place an order from amazon us .It says 1-2 months but afterr you place an order you get shipping date in 1-2 days


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> I ordered mine from Ebuyer (UK) and it came next day. It's my first ultrawide experience and I have to say it is worth the extra bucks!


Wow that's fast!!! In the US there is no X34 available!!! and no expected date of new shipments!


----------



## insoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> just place an order from amazon us .It says 1-2 months but afterr you place an order you get shipping date in 1-2 days


Well, yesterday once I placed the order they said: Estimated delivery: Mar. 8, 2016 - Mar. 24, 2016!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't know why so much delay!!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> Well, yesterday once I placed the order they said: Estimated delivery: Mar. 8, 2016 - Mar. 24, 2016!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't know why so much delay!!


I'd try keeping an order open to see if it changes in a couple of days. So weird there's no stock in the US.


----------



## insoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I'd try keeping an order open to see if it changes in a couple of days. So weird there's no stock in the US.


Thanks for the advice. Yes, my order with amazon.com is active and I'm in auto-notify with Newegg and B&H Photo. Only place that is selling the X34 is Ebay but the sellers are charging $2.500 to $3.500!


----------



## Techenthused73

Perhaps they took the time to retool.


----------



## csokn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Drop your OC on the monitor to 95hz and give it a try. You can also try to make a custom refresh rate. My first monitor did the same thing when I had it set to 100hz.


Turns out both of my displayport cables were faulty. The third cable has no flickering issues at 100hz.

The only issue I have now is some slight whine/noise, which I am willing to deal with.


----------



## insoc

Well I just ordered it from B&H Photo! Still no availability from amazon.com nor newegg.com. I have done business before with B&H Photo and they have been great and they have a 30 days return policy. The base price was initially higher than amazon's and newegg's (I payed $1.499) but it included an expedited same day shipping and no taxes, so as I was going to do the same with amazon I would have ended paying a similar price.
No waiting game for the Asus. I'm very pleased with my Acer XB1 so I'm going to give Acer the chance with the X34. Hopefully this is a new production with some flaws fixed.


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insoc*
> 
> Well I just ordered it from B&H Photo! Still no availability from amazon.com nor newegg.com. I have done business before with B&H Photo and they have been great and they have a 30 days return policy. The base price was initially higher than amazon's and newegg's (I payed $1.499) but it included an expedited same day shipping and no taxes, so as I was going to do the same with amazon I would have ended paying a similar price.
> No waiting game for the Asus. I'm very pleased with my Acer XB1 so I'm going to give Acer the chance with the X34. Hopefully this is a new production with some flaws fixed.


Let us know how it went.


----------



## Techenthused73

Just checked Newegg and x34 is up for backorder. Says will ship in 10-12 days. Go, go, go.........


----------



## insoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techenthused73*
> 
> Just checked Newegg and x34 is up for backorder. Says will ship in 10-12 days. Go, go, go.........


Newegg.com now have it in stock: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009869&cm_re=acer_x34_predator-_-24-009-869-_-Product

With my shipping options buying at B&HPhoto costed me $100 more but even though that's a difference I don't regret it because I like doing business more with B&HPhoto and love their customer service and their return policy is actually better than Newegg. With B&HPhoto you can return it within 30 days, no-questions-asked but with Newegg if you open the monitor they will charge you a 15% restock fee and if you want a replacement the monitor needs to have 8 dead pixels or more!


----------



## Techenthused73

Mine just shipped from Provantage. Anxious and excited at the same time. Hoping for a good unit. $1179 before shipping.


----------



## OrganicKobze

Has anyone got any cool wallpapers for 21:9? I'm struggling to find any I like...


----------



## Techenthused73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrganicKobze*
> 
> Has anyone got any cool wallpapers for 21:9? I'm struggling to find any I like...


Interfacelift

https://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/date/wide_21:9/

You will have to go the image and manually select 3440x1440 from the drop down menu. It does not show the 3440 from the choices at the top of the page.


----------



## -terabyte-

So, this is Acer's comment on the scanlines issue (posted by Acer-Cory):

Quote:


> All,
> 
> In regards to the scanline issue, I have been provided with an update. Scanlines are an effect caused by rapidly changing refresh rate. Variations in the refresh rate create an increased holding time that results in the accumulation of an electrical charge. When this charge is released, it causes small variations in the frame that result in faint horizontal lines.
> 
> We certainly appreciate everyone's patience and the feedback that has been provided by many of you. Unfortunately, this is a side effect for cutting edge technology and while there is not a fix to be applied, we will continue to make efforts to minimize and eliminate these types of limitations in future releases.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cory


Source: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/413527#M2429


----------



## Metros

Just want to know, as anyone had any problems with scan lines being more obvious or overclock getting lower over time?


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> So, this is Acer's comment on the scanlines issue (posted by Acer-Cory):
> 
> Source: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/413527#M2429


Is Scanlines still on the table as an issue? Haven't thought about it since it was still discussed back in Nov/Dec. I would probably never notice it....


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Just want to know, as anyone had any problems with scan lines being more obvious or overclock getting lower over time?


Metros, our dear Asus fanboy, where is your Asus monitor? O yeah, right, it hasn't been released yet....... Didn't you say it would come a few days after christmas/new years? Guess you were wrong, AGAIN


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> Metros, our dear Asus fanboy, where is your Asus monitor? O yeah, right, it hasn't been released yet....... Didn't you say it would come a few days after christmas/new years? Guess you were wrong, AGAIN


No, I was actually asking a question

If you remember I said "Overclockers UK, says it will be around January time

Got mine coming next week, still saying "ASUS fanboy" when I have no ASUS hardware inside my computer, keep going with your incorrect, egregious and loche comments

Anyway, back to my original question, has anyone had any problems with the scan lines being more obvious or overclocking becoming lower over time.


----------



## TheGovernment

my pc is on 24/7, with the screen on 24/7 as well. OC' d to 100hz and not 1 issue. No scan lines to be noticed at all.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> my pc is on 24/7, with the screen on 24/7 as well. OC' d to 100hz and not 1 issue. No scan lines to be noticed at all.


How long you had it now?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> How long you had it now?


A month and a half or so. Its never been turned off since the day i got it.


----------



## eucalyptus

I did just notice mine has the pitch noise.

Can barely not notice it though. Have to listen extremely carefully and put my head close to the monitor to hear it clearly. My computer sounds like an Airport, so can't really notice it anyway. And I do usually have my headset on all the time









Otherwise it seems to be working very well, except WFS coming up there and there sometimes. Windows notice the monitor and 100Hz is activated and G-sync enabled.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> No, I was actually asking a question
> 
> If you remember I said "Overclockers UK, says it will be around January time
> 
> Got mine coming next week, still saying "ASUS fanboy" when I have no ASUS hardware inside my computer, keep going with your incorrect, egregious and loche comments
> 
> Anyway, back to my original question, has anyone had any problems with the scan lines being more obvious or overclocking becoming lower over time.


You're as big a fanboy as they come! Don't deny it now after all this shilling on various forums.

Your use of egregious and "loche" is egregious.









For the sake of decency, I'll answer. On the two units I tried, the scan lines got worse over the first month. I believe Mountainlifter also reported that his were getting worse.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> You're as big a fanboy as they come! Don't deny it now after all this shilling on various forums.
> 
> Your use of egregious and "loche" is egregious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the sake of decency, I'll answer. On the two units I tried, the scan lines got worse over the first month. I believe Mountainlifter also reported that his were getting worse.


Do you have any evidence to provide that I am an "ASUS fanboy" as I do not use any ASUS hardware within my system, your comments are becoming monotonous and platitudinous, so please stop


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Do you have any evidence to provide that I am an "ASUS fanboy" as I do not use any ASUS hardware within my system, your comments are becoming monotonous and platitudinous, so please stop


Enough already with your visits to thesaurus.com!


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> Enough already with your visits to thesaurus.com!


Excuse me? I am trying to prove that Smokey does not have any evidence of this "ASUS fanboy" statement


----------



## Mountainlifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> So, this is Acer's comment on the scanlines issue (posted by Acer-Cory):
> 
> Source: http://community.acer.com/t5/Predator-Monitors/MULTIPLE-Problems-with-New-X34/m-p/413527#M2429


Guess that settles it. No fix and no replacement for any of us with scan-lines.








And yes (@Smokey), it was getting worse for me but I think it has plateaued. Who knows!
I haven't had time for games in nearly 45 days anyways.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Excuse me? I am trying to prove that Smokey does not have any evidence of this "ASUS fanboy" statement


I just decided to re visit this thread after very happy 4+ months with my x34 to ask

hey Metros how is that ASUS Swift 34 working for you ........ oh wait









On the side note if anyone is considering this monitor just buy it , it's THE best monitor for gaming out there, 4 months down the line zero problems
and ultrawide aspect is perfect.
Project Cars on this monitor and Logitech G27 is match made in heaven


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> I just decided to re visit this thread after very happy 4+ months with my x34 to ask
> 
> hey Metros how is that ASUS Swift 34 working for you ........ oh wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the side note if anyone is considering this monitor just buy it , it's THE best monitor for gaming out there, 4 months down the line zero problems
> and ultrawide aspect is perfect.
> Project Cars on this monitor and Logitech G27 is match made in heaven


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> I just decided to re visit this thread after very happy 4+ months with my x34 to ask
> 
> hey Metros how is that ASUS Swift 34 working for you ........ oh wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the side note if anyone is considering this monitor just buy it , it's THE best monitor for gaming out there, 4 months down the line zero problems
> and ultrawide aspect is perfect.
> Project Cars on this monitor and Logitech G27 is match made in heaven


It is working great

Almost no backlight bleed/IPS glow
No coil whine
100hz
No scan lines
Great OSD
Really good quality


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> It is working great
> 
> Almost no backlight bleed/IPS glow
> No coil whine
> 100hz
> No scan lines
> Great OSD
> Really good quality


So exactly like my Acer over 4 months ago .....


----------



## combat fighter

Loving my Predator X34, Nov 2015 build and I am really impressed with it.

1. Overclocked straight to 100hz no problem.

2. No coil whine, even with full white page

3. No BLB! IPS glow is extremely minimum also really struggle to look for it.

4. Whites are nice and uniform

5. Tested the Pendulum demo and can't see any scan lines

6. Gamma control (unlike the Asus!) and nice stand (unlike the Asus!)

Think I've won the monitor lottery as I really can't fault it. It's built very nice and looks amazing on my desk. First time I have ever seen g-sync and I can say it does live up to the hype. Played a bit of BF4 and I was quite shocked the difference it makes. Really is a night and day difference.

Calibrated it properly with my iDisplay Pro so colours are bang on.

And there's me worrying I might get a problem one. . .

Nice one!


----------



## -terabyte-

The Asus one is not even out yet, or did I miss something?


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> So exactly like my Acer over 4 months ago .....


It is not the same monitor


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The Asus one is not even out yet, or did I miss something?


haha where do you live? under the rock?


----------



## Dr Mad

Those who maintain their monitor don't have scanlines, please post photos with Pendulum Demo at 40-60hz + Gsync (On & Off), focused to the left side of the screen.

My PG348Q is affected as well as 5 previous X34, so I'm a bit skeptical.

Thanks









edit : damnit, wrong thread.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vladislavs*
> 
> haha where do you live? under the rock?


Yep, I've been quite busy lately and the few times I checked around the shops I usually use always had it listed as a pre-order. I even forgot to subscribe to the other thread talking about it, I guess I have some catch up to do


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Those who maintain their monitor don't have scanlines, please post photos with Pendulum Demo at 40-60hz + Gsync (On & Off), focused to the left side of the screen.
> 
> My PG348Q is affected as well as 5 previous X34, so I'm a bit skeptical.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : damnit, wrong thread.


Yes also please post a picture of your monitor on a black screen with "NO backlight bleed" I don't believe it.


----------



## Metros

So who has scan lines since the monitor release, have they got any worse since the release


----------



## RMXO

So I currently have a great Dell U3415W that I bought used off Amazon for $663.91 and was wondering from all owner of this monitor, do you think its worth spending an extra $600+ to get this and sell my Dell 34? I'll be running on an i7 2600k @ 4.6Ghz EVGA 980Ti FTW SLI. I like this monitor for its higher refresh rate and G-Sync. Will running at a higher refresh rate degrade the monitor after a period of time?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RMXO*
> 
> So I currently have a great Dell U3415W that I bought used off Amazon for $663.91 and was wondering from all owner of this monitor, do you think its worth spending an extra $600+ to get this and sell my Dell 34? I'll be running on an i7 2600k @ 4.6Ghz EVGA 980Ti FTW SLI. I like this monitor for its higher refresh rate and G-Sync. Will running at a higher refresh rate degrade the monitor after a period of time?


Yes, as much as I liked my LG 34" ultrawide I sold it a week after getting the X34, high refresh rate and G-Sync makes for a significantly better gaming experience.

As for OC degradation, to be honest it's impossible to say. I haven't noticed any ill effects from running it @ 100 Hz for 10-12 hours a day the past two months, but who knows what will happen further down the line. Based on other components I've overclocked, I'm not too worried.


----------



## RMXO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Yes, as much as I liked my LG 34" ultrawide I sold it a week after getting the X34, high refresh rate and G-Sync makes for a significantly better gaming experience.
> 
> As for OC degradation, to be honest it's impossible to say. I haven't noticed any ill effects from running it @ 100 Hz for 10-12 hours a day the past two months, but who knows what will happen further down the line. Based on other components I've overclocked, I'm not too worried.


Thanks, shame Amazon doesn't have stock or I would pull the trigger.

Anyone running 3x 980 ti SLI? If so, how's the performance and is it worth it over a 2x SLI?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RMXO*
> 
> Thanks, shame Amazon doesn't have stock or I would pull the trigger.
> 
> Anyone running 3x 980 ti SLI? If so, how's the performance and is it worth it over a 2x SLI?


It's not worth it at all. I had 3 and sold off a 980Ti after a month. Spend the money on Pascal if anything.


----------



## Jesse36m3

Does anybody know if it is possible to overclock an XR341CK past 75hz?

Also, I did some quick google searching, and will continue to do so, but just thought I'd ask here too. Is it possible to use my NVidia cards and utilize freesync? Are there any confirmed "hacks" for it?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse36m3*
> 
> Does anybody know if it is possible to overclock an XR341CK past 75hz?
> 
> Also, I did some quick google searching, and will continue to do so, but just thought I'd ask here too. Is it possible to use my NVidia cards and utilize freesync? Are there any confirmed "hacks" for it?


No, you get frame skipping if you try to do that (refer to my review). Nvidia cards do not support Adaptive-Sync, which is what is used on the monitor side to allow 'FreeSync' to be used. FreeSync is purely an AMD technology.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RMXO*
> 
> Thanks, shame Amazon doesn't have stock or I would pull the trigger.
> 
> Anyone running 3x 980 ti SLI? If so, how's the performance and is it worth it over a 2x SLI?


Not worth, 2 cards in SLI is the sweet spot. Anything more and you just spend a lot of money without gaining much more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse36m3*
> 
> Does anybody know if it is possible to overclock an XR341CK past 75hz?
> 
> Also, I did some quick google searching, and will continue to do so, but just thought I'd ask here too. Is it possible to use my NVidia cards and utilize freesync? Are there any confirmed "hacks" for it?


Yes, some of those monitors overclock past 75 Hz. Linus overclocked his sample up to 85 Hz for example.

Other than that DO NOT use the FreeSync version with a Nvidia card, the TFTCentral review of the monitor too revealed that Nvidia cards have a frame skipping problem with it. And Acer never got back to them, so we can assume they haven't fixed the issue yet. Also Adaptive-Sync is not supported by Nvidia (as PCM2 already mentioned) so it would be a waste of money together with the frame skip issue.


----------



## RMXO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> It's not worth it at all. I had 3 and sold off a 980Ti after a month. Spend the money on Pascal if anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Not worth, 2 cards in SLI is the sweet spot. Anything more and you just spend a lot of money without gaining much more.
> 
> Yes, some of those monitors overclock past 75 Hz. Linus overclocked his sample up to 85 Hz for example.
> 
> Other than that DO NOT use the FreeSync version with a Nvidia card, the TFTCentral review of the monitor too revealed that Nvidia cards have a frame skipping problem with it. And Acer never got back to them, so we can assume they haven't fixed the issue yet. Also Adaptive-Sync is not supported by Nvidia (as PCM2 already mentioned) so it would be a waste of money together with the frame skip issue.


Ok, thanks for the info and much appreciated. Just placed an order with Amazon and should get it sometime next week. Can't wait to try it out on the new Star Citizen 2.1.2 patch.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Not worth, 2 cards in SLI is the sweet spot. Anything more and you just spend a lot of money without gaining much more.
> 
> Yes, some of those monitors overclock past 75 Hz. Linus overclocked his sample up to 85 Hz for example.
> 
> Other than that DO NOT use the FreeSync version with a Nvidia card, the TFTCentral review of the monitor too revealed that Nvidia cards have a frame skipping problem with it. And Acer never got back to them, so we can assume they haven't fixed the issue yet. Also Adaptive-Sync is not supported by Nvidia (as PCM2 already mentioned) so it would be a waste of money together with the frame skip issue.


IIRC he admitted that he did not check for frame skipping. I doubt his reached that without since on my unit and every other non G-SYNC model I've tried it happens at 76Hz on the dot, if it even gets that high.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> IIRC he admitted that he did not check for frame skipping. I doubt his reached that without since on my unit and every other non G-SYNC model I've tried it happens at 76Hz on the dot, if it even gets that high.


Oh, I wasn't aware of this. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jesse36m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> No, you get frame skipping if you try to do that (refer to my review). Nvidia cards do not support Adaptive-Sync, which is what is used on the monitor side to allow 'FreeSync' to be used. FreeSync is purely an AMD technology.


Thanks man.

Looks like I'll be putting a couple 970's and waterblocks up for sale soon!


----------



## Nicholars

Anyone return their X34 outside of the standard 14-30 day returns?

My coil whine seems to be irritating me more / getting worse... What are my options? How long does a return with Acer take? I cannot really afford to have no monitor for more than a few days. I would just like an X34 without coil whine. But how long will this take?


----------



## atomicus

Is it genuinely considered a fault by Acer? They have washed their hands of the scan lines it seems, but regards coil wine I wonder what their position is on this?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Anyone return their X34 outside of the standard 14-30 day returns?
> 
> My coil whine seems to be irritating me more / getting worse... What are my options? How long does a return with Acer take? I cannot really afford to have no monitor for more than a few days. I would just like an X34 without coil whine. But how long will this take?


Its not fast. You will need a spare monitor. It varies though. I have seen some get exchanges within 1 1/2 week, some up to a couple months.


----------



## Nicholars

Does anyone know what the size of the power socket is on the X34? I purchased a new power supply for it and it has a different sized plug on the monitor end, I can measure I guess but does anyone know the official exact size so I can buy an adapter?


----------



## funfordcobra

I wouldn't use anything but an acer brick to power your x34. You could replace the cord but I don't think it would be prudent to replace the brick. I cant answer your question although, sorry.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I wouldn't use anything but an acer brick to power your x34. You could replace the cord but I don't think it would be prudent to replace the brick. I cant answer your question although, sorry.


Why do you say that? The brick is the same rating, 19V 7.1A (135W).


----------



## Nicholars

But why would a power brick, that is the same rating, be bad for the X34?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> But why would a power brick, that is the same rating, be bad for the X34?


Companies can be tricky... By going with a non Acer power supply... If something goes poof or piff in the back and magic smoke is released they might say "sorry, warranty is invalidated due to the use of a non-approved critical component". There could also be other differences in the internal design of the power supply Acer has that wouldn't be visible at a quick glance.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Companies can be tricky... By going with a non Acer power supply... If something goes poof or piff in the back and magic smoke is released they might say "sorry, warranty is invalidated due to the use of a non-approved critical component". There could also be other differences in the internal design of the power supply Acer has that wouldn't be visible at a quick glance.


Hmm ok, well I have not actually used it yet because it does not have the correct connector plug, I also am not sure exactly what plug to get, so I might just send it back and keep using the acer one... I have found a way to reduce the coil whine anyway, without replacing the power brick... which is run the monitor at slightly lower HZ on desktop, which seems to work pretty well for the coil whine.


----------



## toyopl

This thread seems to discuss few monitors at once, which is not surprising given the similar name Acer gave these monitors.

Can anyone give me quick cliff notes regarding problems with these monitors, not sure which problems affect which models, XR341C or X34.


----------



## rauf0

Like some reports on page http://www.overclock.net/t/1537403/tftcentral-acer-predator-xr341ck-34-curved-gaming-screen-with-g-sync/6060
Im here to say again mine X34 works perfect from day one (november?), since last NV updates DSR can be used with when g-sync + SLI so for screenshots purpose it's like reaching the pixels peepers sky









https://flic.kr/p/FbWkSB
6880x2880 on flickr


----------



## SoccerNinja

Hey I plan on getting the XR341CK
Here are the photos of the monitor I can get for $800
http://imgur.com/a/b6aUk
http://imgur.com/a/qJt11
What do you guys think of it?
How's the back light bleed?
Is it worth the price? That being $200 cheaper than the normal price.
I have an r9 390 now and getting this monitor would lock me into using amd for like the next 8 10 years
Would it maybe be a better Idea to get the predator and then upgrade to pascal over polaris?
I just what is best, im not team red or green


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoccerNinja*
> 
> Hey I plan on getting the XR341CK
> Here are the photos of the monitor I can get for $800
> http://imgur.com/a/b6aUk
> http://imgur.com/a/qJt11
> What do you guys think of it?
> How's the back light bleed?
> Is it worth the price? That being $200 cheaper than the normal price.
> I have an r9 390 now and getting this monitor would lock me into using amd for like the next 8 10 years
> Would it maybe be a better Idea to get the predator and then upgrade to pascal over polaris?
> I just what is best, im not team red or green


For $800 I could live with it. But at the same time does it have other issues like coil whine/overclock/ highly visible scanlines? If it is only the blb I'd say go for it.


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> For $800 I could live with it. But at the same time does it have other issues like coil whine/overclock/ highly visible scanlines? If it is only the blb I'd say go for it.


he's talking about freesync version

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoccerNinja*
> 
> Hey I plan on getting the XR341CK
> Here are the photos of the monitor I can get for $800
> http://imgur.com/a/b6aUk
> http://imgur.com/a/qJt11
> What do you guys think of it?
> How's the back light bleed?
> Is it worth the price? That being $200 cheaper than the normal price.
> I have an r9 390 now and getting this monitor would lock me into using amd for like the next 8 10 years
> Would it maybe be a better Idea to get the predator and then upgrade to pascal over polaris?
> I just what is best, im not team red or green


this monitor has adaptive sync (free sync) not working properly.

buy something cheaper, like LG 34"


----------



## SoccerNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> he's talking about freesync version
> this monitor has adaptive sync (free sync) not working properly.
> 
> buy something cheaper, like LG 34"


I just wanted something higher than 60 hz


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoccerNinja*
> 
> I just wanted something higher than 60 hz


21:9 LG monitors with free sync are all 75Hz


----------



## SoccerNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> 21:9 LG monitors with free sync are all 75Hz


Can you direct me?


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoccerNinja*
> 
> Can you direct me?


*29" -*
29um67
29um68

*34" low resolution:*
34um57
34um67
34um68

*34" -*
34uc88
34uc98

or wait for newer model - Acer XR342CK


----------



## SoccerNinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2015*
> 
> *29" -*
> 29um67
> 29um68
> 
> *34" low resolution:*
> 34um57
> 34um67
> 34um68
> 
> *34" -*
> 34uc88
> 34uc98
> 
> or wait for newer model - Acer XR342CK


Do you know when the 1440p ultrawides with higher refresh rate will be coming out?


----------



## D2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoccerNinja*
> 
> Do you know when the 1440p ultrawides with higher refresh rate will be coming out?


don't know


----------



## Evoxity

Does that screen offer something like LG's "Screen Split" ?


----------



## pdasterly

does the XR341CK have the led underglow?


----------



## pdasterly

how can i add subwoofer to compliment monitors speakers, currently using soundbar and its too big to sit in front of monitor


----------



## rauf0

Answering some questions above:
-no split screen
-customizable thru monitor menu LED underglow
-no idea how to add subwoofer to monitor speaker

Guys, what Digital Port cables are you using with X34? Tried few 3rd party 3-5 meters without problems, then i test 10m DP 1.2 and got only 60Hz, looks like theres limit in bandwidth.
Any of you luckily plugged sth longer than 5m?


----------



## Thetbrett

I did it. I bought one. 1500 aussie dollars, stilla fair whack, but the Asus is 2000 and no stock that i could find. Hopefully should get one that has had the wrinkles ironed out. I am excite.


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I did it. I bought one. 1500 aussie dollars, stilla fair whack, but the Asus is 2000 and no stock that i could find. Hopefully should get one that has had the wrinkles ironed out. I am excite.


]

Dude that's a sick price (aussie here too). Where'd you get it from?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> ]
> 
> Dude that's a sick price (aussie here too). Where'd you get it from?


pccasegear. was the last one, sold out notice went up after I bought it.


----------



## Thetbrett

i've been reading up a fair bit, and many say that the only kind of setting change they needed to do was lower brightness to 45 or so. Anyone else have calibration tips?


----------



## eucalyptus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> i've been reading up a fair bit, and many say that the only kind of setting change they needed to do was lower brightness to 45 or so. Anyone else have calibration tips?


I used the ICC profile and settings recommended by TFTcentral.

And I do also use brightness at 33-35-ish or something like that.

Mine works perfectly, got mine in November (think it is a October version, does it it say something on the box?).

Except I have WFS, which is very annoying...


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eucalyptus*
> 
> I used the ICC profile and settings recommended by TFTcentral.
> 
> And I do also use brightness at 33-35-ish or something like that.
> 
> Mine works perfectly, got mine in November (think it is a October version, does it it say something on the box?).
> 
> Except I have WFS, which is very annoying...


lol, hasn't been delivered yet. Tuesday, Monday is a public holiday here. Getting ahead of myself yet.


----------



## Thetbrett

It arrived! 100hz no problems, no dead pixels and little glow or bleed. Will post some photos later when it's dark. Does anyone have the links for the pendulum demo and the color banding test screen. man this is a big screen.


----------



## Thetbrett

Having problems with Far Cry Primal. Everything is setup as it should be. Monitor is OC to 100. NCP vsync off, gsync enabled, prefer highest refresh. In resolution page 100hz is shown. Frame rate target in PX is max. When I run the game it caps to 60. Vsync is also off in game. I notice there is a refresh option in game, but you can't turn it off and when i set to anything higher than 60 it crashes. How can I tell if gysnc is running in game? Also I get pretty bad tearing so I assume gsync isn't running even thought the fps are capped at 60. Something I am missing?


----------



## bigjdubb

I don't have any problems with Primal running more than 60fps (according to fraps) with V-Sync off, but I don't have a G-Sync monitor. My guess would be some sort of G-sync issue that hasn't been fixed yet. Have you tried using newer drivers etc.. to trouble shoot?


----------



## Thetbrett

ok, after reading conflicting reports, turns out you must have vsync turned on in NCP and off in game. This works for me. Primal sits qround 70 fps with all on highest settings. Tis a beautiful thing


----------



## pdasterly

I need help from the OCN community, I need someone with xr341 to try something for me. Please plug in monitor via DP port, then add additional monitor using hdmi. When i plug in both I lose signal to both, weird because my x34 worked perfect but my xr341 doesn't want to play nice. Thanks for your time


----------



## rauf0

Looks like problem with your GPU? I can connect any of my monitor together with X34 (including old 1080p thru HDMI) and hasn't got any problem so far.

Since autumn i've noticed only:
-XBOX ONE to X34 works only when i turn off Acer OC and get back to 60Hz
-PS4 works perfect out the box

Both consols ofc with black bars and 16:9 scalling.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rauf0*
> 
> Looks like problem with your GPU? I can connect any of my monitor together with X34 (including old 1080p thru HDMI) and hasn't got any problem so far.
> 
> Since autumn i've noticed only:
> -XBOX ONE to X34 works only when i turn off Acer OC and get back to 60Hz
> -PS4 works perfect out the box
> 
> Both consols ofc with black bars and 16:9 scalling.


thanks, i figured something wrong with my brand new gpu, issue is weird since x34 worked but xr341 doesn't, rma time


----------



## Saliciouscrumbs

I just bought a X34A. I'm putting it through its paces right now. I've only had it for one day and as far as I can see the backbleed is acceptable, there's no dead pixels, no apparent scanlines and it over clocks to 100 hz. I've tried the 100 hz thing in a couple of games and it works perfectly in Batman Arkham City and Withcer 3, but I can't seem to make it work in GTA V.

In GTA V, when running full screen mode, the game crashes immediately when I try to increase the refresh rate in the in-game menu. Even the smallest increase will make the game crash. GTA V does'nt crash if I instead run the game in borderless windowed mode. In borderless windowed mode the game will run at the refresh rate of the desktop; i.e. 100 hz - which is good I guess, but I would really like to know why it does'nt work in fullscreen mode. Also, the in-game menus such as the map is quite flaky/slow when running windowed mode.

Does anyone have the same problem as me in GTA V? If GTA V is crashing like this, does that mean my X34A does'nt really overclock well?


----------



## -terabyte-

If the other games are working fine with 100 Hz then I would say it is only a GTA V problem, I don't think the monitor has anything to do with it crashing.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saliciouscrumbs*
> 
> I just bought a X34A. I'm putting it through its paces right now. I've only had it for one day and as far as I can see the backbleed is acceptable, there's no dead pixels, no apparent scanlines and it over clocks to 100 hz. I've tried the 100 hz thing in a couple of games and it works perfectly in Batman Arkham City and Withcer 3, but I can't seem to make it work in GTA V.
> 
> In GTA V, when running full screen mode, the game crashes immediately when I try to increase the refresh rate in the in-game menu. Even the smallest increase will make the game crash. GTA V does'nt crash if I instead run the game in borderless windowed mode. In borderless windowed mode the game will run at the refresh rate of the desktop; i.e. 100 hz - which is good I guess, but I would really like to know why it does'nt work in fullscreen mode. Also, the in-game menus such as the map is quite flaky/slow when running windowed mode.
> 
> Does anyone have the same problem as me in GTA V? If GTA V is crashing like this, does that mean my X34A does'nt really overclock well?


I agree with Terabyte. Sounds like it's an issue with GTA V and not your monitor. GTA V can be harsh on GPUs if OC and not 100% stable. Have you tried running the GPUs or CPU at stock speeds? If so it could be a corrupt file.

Also here is the X34 owners thread. You will get more responses there. http://www.overclock.net/t/1573121/acer-predator-x34-owners-club/2160_20


----------



## SirBubby

Plugged in my Acer Predator XR341CK (Freesync) last night and so far very impressed coming from a 1440p TN panel. Two odd things though I noticed and was wondering if anyone had advice.

1.) When starting up my system (MSI Z170A M7 and MSI 390x), I don't get a POST screen from my mobo anymore. Monitor reads no signal until I get into Windows. Maybe the BIO's doesn't support 3440x1440? Maybe I need to clear CMOS?

2.) My overclock setting i used on my TN panel with MSI afterburner doesn't work on this monitor. When I apply the overclock I get a black screen. Does this 3440x1440 resolution make this video card and overclock less stable? I haven't had a chance yet to do a minor overclock yet to test this.

Thanks


----------



## matti2

On some games menus and "still" images flicker only on top of the screen, mostly when fps goes under 40.
Not very visible but anyway..


----------



## Enterprise24

I have Acer XR341CK paired with GTX 1080 Ti. Here is some strange results.

Anything beyond 60Hz with G-Sync disabled = frame skipping.

75Hz with G-Sync enabled = no frame skipping.

77Hz OC with G-Sync enabled = white screen / many artifacts.

Try with UHD 630. Anything beyond 60Hz is frame skipping. But the monitor can OC to 83Hz (still frame skipping).

The results with AMD graphics card is also skipping with anything beyond 60Hz. Unfortunately I am not sure at that time I activate freesync in driver or not and I don't have AMD card to test anymore.

G-Sync is OK on this monitor. Try pendulum demo / many games. There is no problem at all. 

The question is why monitor is working fine only when G-Sync is activated and why I can get 83Hz on UHD 630 and only 76Hz on Nvidia card ?

I use Nvidia driver and Intel graphics driver to overclock since the result with CRU is the same (just changing refresh rate alone). Should I adjust some timings / parameters in CRU to get higher than 76Hz with G-Sync activated ?


----------

